# Best Modern European Skylines Photos



## Yellow Fever

Its time to have a new thread for this popular discussion but as usual there are some strict rules for all members to follow and after consulting with the admins a few more rules have been added...

1. Only skyline photos of the *modern* skyscrapers allowed. Showing any low rises or old buildings skylines will be considered trolling.

2. All discussion must be in civil manner, no names calling, personal attacks and city/country bashing.

3. Non skyline related topic will be deleted.

4. No confrontation in any kind with the mods in charge of this section, offenders will be given infraction or even suspension. Always express your concern via PMs.

5. Think before you post and makie sure your posts are complied with all the rules.

6.* Both Russia and Turkey are categorized on SSC as part of the European section and therefore both countries are accepted as full European nations in our forum.*

7. Remember this is a thread of skylines, not individual skyscrapers

8. All photos must be properly sourced and please do not post more than 5 pics per entry.

We reserve the right to delete any photo that we find not fit in this thread and lock it if necessary.


Please contact QuantumX or me if you have any further question.

Thank you for your cooperation!

:cheers:


----------



## desertpunk

Oh good! Time to post! 

*London*


Eye-panorama_a by Kiwi in London, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Paris.. 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/795862...YBQ-jXtvwT-jXtwbi-jUJFA6-dmtJQS-djuhQn-jQGYk7
by Shadowgate


----------



## Erhan

Istanbul - Levent





































http://www.panoramio.com/user/2139229?with_photo_id=103447382


----------



## QuantumX

Yellow Fever said:


> 6.* Both Russia and Turkey are categorized on SSC as part of the European section and therefore both countries are accepted as full European nations in our forum.*:cheers:


YF, just a point of clarification. ^^ This means we are including all of Russia and Turkey and not just where they are fragmented into continents on the western side?


----------



## Yellow Fever

Yes, that's correct!  The European skyscraper forum is doing the same as well.


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by *jst*


----------



## harleyluja

amazing!


----------



## Birmingham

What I like about Moscow is the scale and the designs of the individual towers.

What I dislike about Moscow is the towers don't compliment each other and it looks really quite messy.


----------



## Edil Arda

Levent Skyline by ardac, on Flickr

And I love London,

London - Greenwich Mean Time by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr

:cheers:


----------



## Birmingham

Istanbul is great. 

I think those two cities you've just posted will be the ones to watch in Europe. So much construction and the designs, albeit London more so, are really, really good.


----------



## Cujas

^^

Amazing Moscow, this skyline is the symbole of the renaissance of Russian's economic power.
From Paris, with love kay:


----------



## aarhusforever

Good idea with new thread including Russia and Turkey 

*Frankfurt:*


The Afterglow by borisss1982, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

A bit more of...

*Frankfurt:* 


Frankfurt am Main Skyline by Serious-Andy, on Flickr


----------



## cochise75

Paris :


La Défense depuis le Printemps par Eric Schaeff, sur Flickr


La défense depuis la terrasse du Printemps par Eric Schaeff, sur Flickr









by Jean-Mathias Corréard (Panoramio)


La Défense par Christophe Taamourte, sur Flickr


sin city par allfortof photographie, sur Flickr


morning def par allfortof photographie, sur Flickr


----------



## Erhan

aarhusforever said:


> A bit more of...
> 
> *Frankfurt:*
> 
> 
> Frankfurt am Main Skyline by Serious-Andy, on Flickr


I wish we had a Messeturm


----------



## Denjiro

Paris


Paris From Louvre @ Sunset by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Paris


Paris Sunset by TomNC, on Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MOSKVA*



Izus67 said:


> http://vk.com/photos1541756


:cheers:


----------



## LondonFox

Edil Arda said:


> London - Greenwich Mean Time by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr




This urban design is truly the zenith of old/new in perfect harmony.


----------



## albiman

In this thread only next cities over and over again: London, Paris, Moscow, Frankfurt and Istambul, sometimes Rotterdam


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILANO *


image di dox 74, su Flickr


----------



## Birmingham

Here we go. Just another picture thread. Boring. Can't people DISCUSS/DEBATE ideas , thoughts etc.


----------



## Cujas

albiman said:


> In this thread only next cities over and over again: London, Paris, Moscow, Frankfurt and Istambul, sometimes Rotterdam


 
Tell me, are moderator or something like it to decide which cities should be in this thread and which cities can't?

Warsaw, Milano, Madrid or other cities are not enough for you?


----------



## LondonFox

I would rather people posted interesting pictures that weren't particularly pretty… pictures that really show everyday life… good and bad.. in European cities.


----------



## LondonFox

My favourite thread is this one… for example..

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1644394&highlight=london

Really shows what life on the ground in London looks like.


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*








https://vk.com/al_kors

















https://vk.com/id61964933








https://vk.com/id191277999


----------



## LondonFox

:cheers:



SE9 said:


> View of London from *South Kensington*:
> 
> 
> London Skyline by James Neeley, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

Birmingham said:


> Here we go. Just another picture thread. Boring. Can't people DISCUSS/DEBATE ideas , thoughts etc.


People should discuss why the photo should be on this thread, I think. Discuss what makes it the best skyline or one of the best skylines in Europe.



Cujas said:


> Tell me, are moderator or something like it to decide which cities should be in this thread and which cities can't?
> 
> Warsaw, Milano, Madrid or other cities are not enough for you?


I really don't like the idea of my deciding what cities should go here and what shouldn't because "Best" can be so subjective. For the more unusual choices, it would be nice for people to tell us what the see in the skyline. 



LondonFox said:


> I would rather people posted interesting pictures that weren't particularly pretty… pictures that really show everyday life… good and bad.. in European cities.


But in this thread, the pictures should show every day life...good and bad... in juxtaposition with the skyline. I'm going to go through the London thread you posted a link to and pic some out.


----------



## QuantumX

Street scenes and people shots in and of themselves don't belong here. These type of shots in juxtaposition with the skyline I think are what make some of the best urban photography. Here are just a few examples that I gleaned from the London thread. 


afternoon on the south bank by trvbaker, on Flickr


City by st_hart, on Flickr


Darting to the dome by rthakrar, on Flickr


Limehouse Basin Sunrise by Snook Photograph ( http://chrissnookphotography.co, on Flickr


DLR by jeremy768, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vladimirzakharov/8555400277/


_D6A4277 by constructionchest, on Flickr


_D6A4263 by constructionchest, on Flickr


----------



## Dakaro

@QuantumX : My last opinion deserved for some respect... especially from administrator. Your answer was needless. And yes! I suppouse - wait, no I know it - keep waiting and London skyline in 10-15 years will be better than 90% of american skylines. If you want to answer my opinion - do it without needless words. Thank you.


----------



## QuantumX

Dakaro said:


> @QuantumX : My last opinion deserved for some respect... especially from administrator. Your answer was needless. And yes! I suppouse - wait, no I know it - keep waiting and London skyline in 10-15 years will be better than 90% of american skylines. If you want to answer my opinion - do it without needless words. Thank you.





Dakaro said:


> I suppouse we all know London skyline is going to be one of the best in the world....
> 
> :cheers2:





QuantumX said:


> Don't count your chickens before they hatch.


I guess you are talking about this ^^, which was 5 pages back in the thread that Yellow Fever closed.


----------



## Yellow Fever

People need to add more to their comments on their choices of the best skyline. Those one sentence posts are simply not enough to support their claim.


----------



## QuantumX

Yellow Fever said:


> People need to add more to their comments on their choices of the best skyline. Those one sentence posts are simply not enough to support their claim.


I felt complimented that he thought of me as an administrator, but no thanks! Being a moderator is enough of a headache! :cheers:


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^


QuantumX said:


> People should discuss why the photo should be on this thread, I think.
> 
> But in this thread, the pictures should show every day life...good and bad... in juxtaposition with the skyline. I'm going to go through the London thread you posted a link to and pic some out.


^^^^Great Idea, Our SSC Friendly Family Friends Photos Are Great , Please Show More !!:cheers:

^^^^^^^^ Very True QuantumX, Our SSC Friendly Family Moderator And Friend:banana: Indeed Steve, 
This Is What 50 % of SSC Posts Are Mostly About Nowadays, With Great Photos and Legal Photos Like Being Very Friendly With Flickr Websites and Other Great Photos Where SSC Members Ask To Use Or Borrow From Other Websites With Permission Is Great !!:banana:

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

QuantumX:banana:, Steve, Please Check Your " QuantumX in Chicago " Thread on your Posts, Many Have Reply Some Great Posts About Your Photos There !!:cheers:


----------



## QuantumX

ChuckScraperMiami#1 said:


> ^^
> 
> ^^^^Great Idea, Our SSC Friendly Family Friends Photos Are Great , Please Show More !!:cheers:
> 
> ^^^^^^^^ Very True QuantumX, Our SSC Friendly Family Moderator And Friend:banana: Indeed Steve,
> This Is What 50 % of SSC Posts Are Mostly About Nowadays, With Great Photos and Legal Photos Like Being Very Friendly With Flickr Websites and Other Great Photos Where SSC Members Ask To Use Or Borrow From Other Websites With Permission Is Great !!:banana:
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> QuantumX:banana:, Steve, Please Check Your " QuantumX in Chicago " Thread on your Posts, Many Have Reply Some Great Posts About Your Photos There !!:cheers:


Thanks, Chuck!


----------



## Yellow Fever

Wow! :lol:


----------



## Skyscraperking1566

Warsaw 


Photo from the Polish Skyscraper thread


----------



## Turbosnail

Birmingham said:


> Here we go. Just another picture thread. Boring. Can't people DISCUSS/DEBATE ideas , thoughts etc.


Agreed, these types of thread are so monotonous. Last time I checked, discuss doesn't mean 'post as many freaking pictures of Moscow as you can'. We get it already, Moscow has a couple of 'scrapers.


----------



## QuantumX

Turbosnail said:


> Agreed, these types of thread are so monotonous. Last time I checked, discuss doesn't mean 'post as many freaking pictures of Moscow as you can'. We get it already, Moscow has a couple of 'scrapers.


Okay, you're on! Discuss!


----------



## Yellow Fever

And make sure they really discuss, not screaming at each other or doing the city bashing thing.


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Rotterdam seen from a suburb of The Hague



hoogbouw010 said:


> Vanuit MCH Antoniushove Leidschendam, 21 februari 2014.
> Links het hoogste gebouw van Leidschendam, woontoren Banninghaege, 48m hoog. Met op het dak een behoorlijk hoge roodwitte mast.


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*


Cloudy Night in Rotterdam by Spuijtje, on Flickr


Heijplaat / Waalhaven / Rotterdam by zzapback, on Flickr


----------



## λλ

Frankfurt
London
Moscow
Istanbul
Paris
Barcelona
Rotterdam
Warsaw
Madrid
Benidorm 
Liverpool
Berlin
Vienna


----------



## Turbosnail

QuantumX said:


> Okay, you're on! Discuss!


Well, I'd say Frankfurt is my personal best European skyline. I lived there back in the early 90s and have an affection for the Messeturm so may be a bit biased (also still loving all things German!) but the skyline has a balanced 'even spread from a distance'. I also consider the context to a skyline and would give extra points to a skyline that has evolved or is more established like Frankfurt or La Defence in Paris. Moscow has some great new buildings but they look like they have literally dropped out of the sky so still look a bit stark to me. London, well - one week I like it the next week I think it looks like a disorganised mess. Again, some great buildings in their own right, particularly the Shard but like a lot of European Cities, the town plan is still based on a medieval layout which presents particular challenges for modern architects.. and often ends up with funky designs. That's a start on the big four, Frankfurt for me but happy to be convinced otherwise


----------



## Architecture lover

Edit.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Thanks for the long but good comments guys. kay:


----------



## QuantumX

I'm sure I've said this before, but pardon me for those who have heard it. I like Frankfurt's skyline more than London's at the moment, but I did like a lot of the projects that are coming down the pike for London. It's just a matter of which of which of ones I like make it to construction. I also like the way the Instanbul skyline is configured. Paris has a lot of nice, futuristic-looking stuff that I like. I'm with Turbosnail with regard to Moscow.


----------



## isaidso

Turbosnail said:


> Well, I'd say Frankfurt is my personal best European skyline. I lived there back in the early 90s and have an affection for the Messeturm so may be a bit biased (also still loving all things German!) but the skyline has a balanced 'even spread from a distance'. I also consider the context to a skyline and would give extra points to a skyline that has evolved or is more established like Frankfurt or La Defence in Paris. Moscow has some great new buildings but they look like they have literally dropped out of the sky so still look a bit stark to me. London, well - one week I like it the next week I think it looks like a disorganised mess. Again, some great buildings in their own right, particularly the Shard but like a lot of European Cities, the town plan is still based on a medieval layout which presents particular challenges for modern architects.. and often ends up with funky designs. That's a start on the big four, Frankfurt for me but happy to be convinced otherwise


A fine example of constructive, interesting, skyline discussion. kay:

I'd be interested in what your feelings are about the direction Paris has chosen to go. They've built a modern cluster separate from historical Paris. It's given them a clean slate, but will have unintended negative effects. The energy and vitality of La Defense will increase at the expense of the older parts of the city. Paris (outside of La Defense) is by no means a museum like Venice, but this doesn't help.


----------



## human187

VitMos said:


> *Moscow*
> https://vk.com/mishkazubchik


Read rules (1st post), no more then 5 pics per photo : )


----------



## human187

Pictures one can see walking around Moscow. Residential area:

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pictor2/view/826365/

Piece of nature, outskirts of the city:

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pictor2/view/826422/

Fishing:

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pictor2/view/826423/

Crossing the street:

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pictor2/view/826424/

Different archstyles reflects their time (I count 6 here), seen from a bridge:

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pictor2/view/826366/


----------



## meteoforumitalia

λλ;111640322 said:


> Frankfurt
> London
> Moscow
> Istanbul
> Paris
> Barcelona
> Rotterdam
> Warsaw
> Madrid
> Benidorm
> Liverpool
> Berlin
> Vienna


the fact that there's not Milan in these 13 places puts on discussion your list


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Hey Europeans, don't forget to vote for Zlota 44 in the 2013 Cup Semi-finals. It has currently 395 votes to Santiago Costanera Center's 404. If Zlota 44 wins the matchup than the finals will be between two EU skyscrapers: Zlota 44 in Warsaw and DC Towers in Vienna. Bring home the 2013 Cup for Europe!

You can vote here: http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=oneonone&otherday=20140216


----------



## Yellow Fever

you are spamming, you know.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Franfurt









http://www.flickr.com/photos/brongaeh/12672947565/in/explore-2014-02-21
by brongaeh


----------



## Tiaren

*Taunus Tower* takes it's new place in *Frankfurt's* skyline:



newfvgffm said:


> Update, today, nearing completion, i just call it the white beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pics by me


----------



## Turbosnail

..and just as the thread was starting to descend into reasonable discussion, someone saves the day with a whole load more pictures of Moscow


----------



## Denjiro

Frankfurt am Main










http://www.flickr.com/photos/brongaeh/12635736464/in/photostream/


----------



## Denjiro

Vienna


Kaiserwasser by Robert F. Photography, on Flickr


Panorama, Vienna by Robert F. Photography, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

███ MILANO / PORTA NUOVA BUSINESS DISTRICT


----------



## Yellow Fever

Its the ancient chinese secret, my friend and I can not tell you.


----------



## Erhan

In the middle of the two clusters there's a new cluster emerging, Seyrantepe. 287m x 2 + 200m U/C, 212m Prep and 340m + 252m Approved 









https://www.facebook.com/yusufpoyraz34


----------



## QuantumX

http://www.flickr.com/photos/frawolf77/12752612734/

This we can work with. ^^


----------



## meteoforumitalia

aarhusforever said:


> *Milan:*
> 
> Question: Do anyone know what they are construction in the left side of the photo...in the distance?...It seems to be a tall highrise, but I can't quite place it..


it's the "Giax Tower", a residential tower of 25 floors and 90 metres of height. the tower is already topped out.


image di dox 74, su Flickr

renderings:


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ Thank you for the answer :cheers:


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILAN* by Gusme

Porta Nuova district (old and recent pics):



















1









2









3



















































































































































CityLife new Cluster coming U/C with Porta Nuova district on the background:


----------



## isaidso

Yellow Fever said:


> If London can put more highrises between those three clusters, it could give cities like NY, Shanghai and Chicago etc a run of their money.


If by 'more highrises' you mean erect another 300-500 buildings over 100m, I would have to agree. Then again, you could say that for any city.


----------



## Tiaren

^^
Yeah, *a lot* of highrises/skyscrapers would have to be build to close those gaps and to be as dense as NY, Chicago and Shanghai in order to really give them a run for their money. I don't see this happening, not even in a 100 years. A lot of historic neighborhoods would have to be destroyed for that.


----------



## Birmingham

I don't think it needs that sort of quantity. London is very iconic already with the like of St Pauls, Millennium Wheel, Big Ben, Swiss RE, The Shard etc. What it needs is high quality iconic structures. London has the advantage of historical icons on the skyline to not require the density that Shanghai has for instance. What it needs is well positioned and well designed high rises. 

London has lots of clusters. Canary Wharf will be huge in 10 years time. The City will double in size. 

Then you have the likes of 9 Elms. London is lots of little towns and these clusters signify that I think. 

This is 9 Elms. Over 20 towers in and around this area of 100m plus. Currently 180m St Georges Wharf was the first major tower to be completed. 

Probably the largest development site in Europe.


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam at Dusk by Onno Smits, on Flickr


Noordereiland Rotterdam by MBarendse, on Flickr


----------



## Tiaren

Birmingham said:


> Probably the largest development site in Europe.


Wikipedia says Hamburg Hafencity is:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HafenCity


----------



## Birmingham

Tiaren said:


> Wikipedia says Hamburg Hafencity is:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HafenCity


Ohh good shout. 2.2 km2 against 2 km2. However, 9 Elms has much higher density. 

If you're talking about land area then surely Stratford in London is the largest on going redevelopment? 2.5 sq km. :dunno:


----------



## Tiaren

So it has a higher density, good for you! 
Why do you Brits (in this forum at least) always have to claim the highest, biggest, best, most expensive, most iconic...whatever. It's a little annoying and the only reason I chimed in.


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Crystal jungle by Mister Rad, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


The White House / Rotterdam by zilverbat., on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Frankfurt am Main


Misty Sunrise over Frankfurt by borisss1982, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Paris











http://www.flickr.com/photos/schaeff/12768960644/in/contacts/


----------



## www.sercan.de

Best newcomer of the year....MILANO

----------------
Istanbul


Erhan said:


> http://500px.com/photo/61694151





BaybarsKirman said:


> Own


----------



## Jamıryo

İSTANBUL


----------



## Birmingham

Tiaren said:


> So it has a higher density, good for you!
> Why do you Brits (in this forum at least) always have to claim the highest, biggest, best, most expensive, most iconic...whatever. It's a little annoying and the only reason I chimed in.


It's not a claim. It's a fact. I've just said Hafen city is a little bit bigger in terms of area than Nine Elms by 0.2km2. The floor space being developed at Nine Elms however is considerably larger. 

However in terms of area Stratford City is 2.5km2. Which is larger than Hafencity. 

You were the one who made the claim in the first place. I originally said "probably" which is not a definate "claim" - it was a assumption on it's massive scale as I am not aware of all major projects planned in the vast swathe of Europe. 

Maybe it's more a case of you having a chip on shoulder attitude. You can't ignore facts. I'm not a Londoner. Infact I could go on to say that Birmingham has the largest city masterplan in place in the whole of Europe but it wasn't relevant to the discussion so what is the point. 

Nine Elms in terms of overall construction floorspace is the largest development being undertaken in Europe. Why would you want to believe something different when it wouldn't be true? That is your argument. 

You can't throw your toys out the pram if the information you believe to be true, isn't. You can't just choose what you want to believe is right. 

Stratford City - 2.5km2
Hafen City - 2.2km2
Nine Elms - 2.0km2

Also in the context of discussion of the best European Skylines, Nine Elms and Stratford City will have serious impacts on the London Skyline where in comparison Hafencity will have limited impact and an already non existant skyline. 

Both re-developments in London are designated highrise clusters of towers We are talking 20+ 100m at both sites roughly. 

You may want to use area as the basis of your argument, but if that was to be the case, Stratford topples Hafencity in area while Nine Elms topples Stratford City in commericial and residential space.


----------



## the man from k-town

Erhan said:


> I wish we had a Messeturm


my favorite tower in Europe :cheers: 

more FRANKFURT


skylyne. von universaldilletant auf Flickr


Skyline Frankfurt Panorama von frawolf77 auf Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

www.sercan.de said:


> Best newcomer of the year....MILANO


well, but this is Istanbul on the pic right?


----------



## aarhusforever

@Birmingham - I liked your post, because you turned the topic back to skylines ...however I don't understand this sentence:



Birmingham said:


> Hafencity will have limited impact and an already non existant skyline.


Just because Hamburg doesn't have one of the largest or best skylines in Europe, it doesn't mean the city is without a skyline...I actually think it has a very nice skyline with new highrises and old tall church spires...but that's just my opinion


----------



## aarhusforever

the man from k-town said:


> well, but this is Istanbul on the pic right?


Yes, it's Levent


----------



## Birmingham

> Just because Hamburg doesn't have one of the largest or best skylines in Europe, it doesn't mean the city is without a skyline...I actually think it has a very nice skyline with new highrises and old tall church spires...but that's just my opinion


Non existant modern skyline. The moderators posts on this forum dictate that we are only discussing "modern skylines" with skyscrapers. 

Of course Hamburg has a skyline, every city in the world has a skyline. I should have clarified but I assumed all read early posts on this new thread by the mod's which told us what we are allowed to discuss. 

I also didn't say I "didn't like" the skyline. I didn't even comment on my thoughts on it's asthetic appeal. 

It does have a nice historical skyline, however, for the sake of this thread. It is non existant. :cheers:


----------



## Erhan

Erhan said:


> I wish we had a Messeturm


The day after I wrote this a new project was announced in Istanbul, not exactly Messeturm but it will be the tower in Istanbul that looks most like it 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=111647458&postcount=23


----------



## aarhusforever

Birmingham said:


> Non existant modern skyline. The moderators posts on this forum dictate that we are only discussing "modern skylines" with skyscrapers.
> 
> Of course Hamburg has a skyline, every city in the world has a skyline. I should have clarified but I assumed all read early posts on this new thread by the mod's which told us what we are allowed to discuss.
> 
> I also didn't say I "didn't like" the skyline. I didn't even comment on my thoughts on it's asthetic appeal.
> 
> It does have a nice historical skyline, however, for the sake of this thread. It is non existant. :cheers:


I never claimed you didn't like the skyline  I merely stated that Hamburg has a skyline, that's all ...but you meant concerning modern skyscrapers in Hamburg, and in that sense I'm with you 

and the rules say "Only *skyline photos *of the modern skyscrapers allowed"...I hartly think anyone minded I mentioned the churchspires in Hamburg as they are a very important part of this city 

I often post Hamburg skyline photos in SSC, but never in this one, as this is about the best skylines in our wonderful Europe :cheers:


----------



## www.sercan.de

the man from k-town said:


> well, but this is Istanbul on the pic right?


I was going to post the pics and saw the milano pics. Prerfered to have bothz in one post


----------



## doguorsi2

Istanbul



BaybarsKirman said:


> Own


----------



## KlausDiggy

Frankfurt



KlausDiggy said:


> *Alle Fotos von Markus Pavlowsky auf Flickr*


----------



## bbcwallander

isaidso said:


> If by 'more highrises' you mean erect another 300-500 buildings over 100m, I would have to agree. Then again, you could say that for any city.


I don't think London will ever look like those cities mentioned, the imposed sight lines for St Pauls, Westminster and the Tower of London (which is a positive thing in my opinion) mean clusters are forming in a variety of places around the City and are actively being encouraged close to the many large transport hubs (Nine Elms, Stratford, London Bridge Quarter, Canary Wharf etc)

There are also a vast number of parks dotted around the city (sorry to those who are sick of the superlatives, but there are more parks in London than any other major city), plus many conservation areas, UNESCO sites and large Victorian, Edwardian and Georgian boroughs that are protected.

It is personal taste of course, but personally i am delighted by the prospect of having multiple clusters with many mini skylines dotted around the city. 

Together this will form an incredible panoramic that will be unique in world terms, unfortunately there are only 2 or 3 vantage points where you can see all of these clusters in one shot, until that is, they develop even wider panoramic lenses.

Exciting times for the original metropolis - 'the big smoke' as it was known as throughout the Victorian period, is finally going vertical! 

About time in my book!


----------



## Denjiro

Moscow


*** by PhoenixRoofing164, on Flickr


----------



## TimeAndTide

*Paris*








_hosted on flickr_


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Graphics on the future skyscraper in Berlin*

without Atlas Tower, Square3









Graphics of the Tagesspiegel




Berlin is booming:cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever

*Hague:*


Skyline The hague by eelcodejong, on Flickr


The City. by eelcodejong, on Flickr


----------



## doguorsi2

I don't know if it is wrong or right to use traditional elements to build modern high rises. It is such a controversial topic for all architects including myself. On the other hand, Hague's skyscrapers are very unique and embrace a lot of cultural references. I find it pretty interesting/successful and it definitely looks much cozier than its brother, Rotterdam. Also, I like that it is very compact. Interior lights are matching and it creates a delicious harmony. The city itself looks very clean and well planned. This might be my third favorite Dutch city after Amsterdam and Groningen


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

My favorite Dutch City.


Skyline Reflection by Brian van Daal, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Moscow


Light play by PhoenixRoofing164, on Flickr


Red Sky, Blue Ground by PhoenixRoofing164, on Flickr


----------



## hseugut

A shame that Russia's economy is slowing down, we hope to see more towers !


----------



## amomilano

Milan


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurter Skyline by Haldorfer, on Flickr


----------



## Sid Vicious

the Brits here ( and not only here ) are so annoying. London is even lightyears away from Paris or Moscow. Comparing it to NYC or other world cities is just stupid and ridiculous and shows the small mind of those islanders.hno:


----------



## doguorsi2

Sid Vicious said:


> the Brits here ( and not only here ) are so annoying. London is even lightyears away from Paris or Moscow. Comparing it to NYC or other world cities is just stupid and ridiculous and shows the small mind of those islanders.hno:


You have been reported for verbal abuse, fighting, trying to create a new flame war, rudeness and harassment.

Best.


----------



## Denjiro

Frankfurt am Main


New Perspectives by _flowtation, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

guys, please don't force me to do something I always try to avoid but I will if you guys keep pushing it.


----------



## Birmingham

What I find as amazing as the birth of the Milan skyline over the last decade is that Sid Vicious hasn't been banned yet.


----------



## Tiaren

Yellow Fever said:


> guys, please don't force me to do something I always try to avoid but I will if you guys keep pushing it.


Some of the British forumers come across as really annoying with their constant bragging and portraying London as center of the universe. They also often tend to put other cities down. It's bound to create negative tension. If someone is eventually annoyed to the point, that he's verbally lashing out, he gets all the blame and users like SO or Birmingham etc. are full of glee. (Just look at the post above mine.) This thread and it's predecessors run already for years and it's always the same. You hardly ever hear Dutch, Germans, French, Spaniards or Poles being such dicks... Instead of just deleting complaining posts, can a moderator please as well tell Birmingham and co. to have a little more respect to the world outside UK?


----------



## Tiaren

*Benidorm*, maybe not exactly beautiful at a closer look, but very impressive:


Benidorm, city skyscrapers. by Christian Callejas, on Flickr

Here an artsy one:


['Ô] by Kowska, on Flickr


----------



## Birmingham

What disrespect has anyone shown? If you could point it out it would be greatly appreciated. Otherwise it just looks like you're throwing your toys out the pram "again" for no reason. 

What you are mistaking the fourmers from doing is ...

1). Pointing out facts
2). Explaining those facts

Also, it is quite clearly evident that you have a massive chip on your shoulder. 

Nobody from the UK goes round bashing anybody else, what you are mistaking the confrontations for is the fact that UK forumers have to largely correct and defend the false information that flies around. 

You take this as an insult to your intelligence. It isn't, it's called learning. 

Ironically it is you, and Sid Vicious (who has been previously banned under the alias Pfeuffer) + others who constantly bash London for no reason other than it seems incredible jealousy. 

Also, I must point out. London is as much my city as Paris or Barcelona or Frankfurt or Milan or Istanbul. 

I am not from there, nor have I ever lived there. 

And us "dicks" (which I take great offence in by the way) surely is a brigging offence? :dunno:


----------



## Birmingham

Tiaren said:


> Some of the British forumers come across as really annoying with their constant bragging and portraying London as center of the universe. *You hardly ever hear Dutch, Germans, French, Spaniards or Poles being such dicks*...


Also reported. Trying to derail thread, being rude and very, very contradictive.


----------



## Tiaren

Never have I said anything negative about London in the over three years I contributed to this thread. And never have I said anything negative about Brits in general. It's Brits in this forum, who tend to be really annoying. And please stop playing the Anti British-card everytime you are criticised, maybe even rightfully.
Edit:
I could as well report you (but I won't, it's childish), for always being full of Schadenfreude, when someone else got reprimanded (arguing with you). Aren't you trying to derail this thread, when you, after Yellow Fever put his foot down in this thread, still had the nerve to mock Sid Vicious?


----------



## KlausDiggy

They all want with safety that this thread still survives for a while. 
So let it be good at this point.

Simply ignore the comments, no matter by whom they come.


----------



## Birmingham

Edited.


----------



## Tiaren

How about you post your first pic here?

*Frankfurt*, maybe my last post here:


Skyline Frankfurt, HDR by frawolf77, on Flickr


----------



## doguorsi2

Tiaren said:


> *Benidorm*, maybe not exactly beautiful at a closer look, but very impressive:
> 
> 
> Benidorm, city skyscrapers. by Christian Callejas, on Flickr


This is very much like South America. Benidorm reminds of Copacabana. Summers must be amazing there


----------



## QuantumX

Yellow Fever said:


> guys, please don't force me to do something I always try to avoid but I will if you guys keep pushing it.


And it wasn't that long ago that you had to close the thread to clean it up!


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

*Milan*



meteoforumitalia said:


> foto di "Mat" pubblicata sulla pagina FB "Milano Downtown"





amomilano said:


>





alma70 said:


>


----------



## gehenaus

If the buildings in Benidorm were of good quality then the skyline would be very nice indeed.
A pity they are not.
I don't think it deserves a place in this thread, but I really like Liverpools skyline


----------



## Pew

We all adore Liverpools skyline


----------



## doguorsi2

I don't even know what Liverpool looks like. Why don't you guys post pics of Liverpool here so we would all appreciate the beauty? 

By the way, Galatasaray is going to beat the hell out of Chelsea tonight in Istanbul


----------



## indaco1

Another example, The Hague. 


The Hague Skyline at Dusk by leisuretrend, on Flickr

I adore the way old and new are mixed in this skyline, expecially that two incredible "traditional on steroids" buildings with pitched roof. 

Big is Not Always Best.


----------



## cilindr0

Hospitalet de Llobregat (Spain), just in the border of Barcelona City

Plaza de Europa by lifeisinfinity, on Flickr​


----------



## Yellow Fever

I don't mind the skylines are mixed of new and old buildings. The taller and newer towers are usually more eyes catching anyway.


----------



## tonttula

Istanbul really has surprised me following this thread over the years. Some serious growth and that landscape brings it such a character. 



indaco1 said:


> I adore the way old and new are mixed in this skyline, expecially that two incredible "traditional on steroids" buildings with pitched roof.
> 
> Big is Not Always Best.


I agree and Hague indeed looks amazing in that front. It's also the reason why I like Paris a lot as you can't really get that specific mix anywhere else.

In the global stage NYC's art deco skyscrapers are pretty much perfection to me, even more when you mix it up with rest of the NYC skyscrapers. Why some of the new skylines raising especially in Asia don't impress me maybe as much as it does some others.


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Canary Wharf from Millwall Docks by MarkLG1973, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:* by Virus2501 



Virus2501 said:


>


----------



## aarhusforever

indaco1 said:


> Even if the thread is about "the best European skyline" I'd like to see something beyond the usual few cities.


...I usually never post the skyline from Barcelona in this thread, as I don't think it belongs among the best in Europe yet, when it comes to e.g hight (although hight is not the only thing, which makes a good skyline)...but here you go then, my friend 

*Barcelona:*


Skyline Diagonal Mar by vic_206, on Flickr


----------



## human187

Moscow mix by me:

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pictor2/view/668970/


----------



## IThomas

███ MILANO / VIEW FROM GIAX TOWER TO CATHEDRAL

Skyline will be improved soon with redevelopment of old towers and construction of other skyscrapers in Porta Nuova.
This view doesn't include second cluster (under construction) at CityLife District.


----------



## Denjiro

London


What a London Skyline by AureLondon, on Flickr


----------



## Birmingham

indaco1 said:


> Even if the thread is about "the best European skyline" I'd like to see something beyond the usual few cities.
> 
> Furthermore, this is about modern buildings but I think that European modern skylines are at their best when mixed with something historical:
> 
> Just an example.
> 
> Lyon:
> 
> 
> And yes I want to see Liverpool.


Yes, I'd happen to agree. It can get a bit tiresome as skylines take a while to change. 

Maybe we could have a "Best 2nd Tier European Skyline Thread"?? :dunno:

Up to the mods of course. It would be nice to have somewhere to showcase the likes of Lyon, Birmingham, Liverpool, Manchester, Berlin, Hamburg etc as they will never be the best, but they aren't exactly bad either and all building upwards. 

Birmingham is starting to build again. Lots of plans coming on to the table although not especially high they will certainly fill the skyline out.


----------



## doguorsi2

Birmingham said:


> Yes, I'd happen to agree. It can get a bit tiresome as skylines take a while to change.
> 
> Maybe we could have a "Best 2nd Tier European Skyline Thread"?? :dunno:


Hello there Birmingham. There is a thread called "European Cities Skylines"

You might want to check it out 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=180814&page=517


----------



## Birmingham

doguorsi2 said:


> Hello there Birmingham. There is a thread called "European Cities Skylines"
> 
> You might want to check it out
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=180814&page=517


I understand, but my point is you still get all the top cities over powering the rest in that thread. You have to trawl through hundreds of the same pictures of London, Moscow, Paris, Frankfurt etc until you see a lesser skyline and then it's not discussed and lost for nobody to ever see again. 

Its 2 threads it seems for the same pictures and discussion. Why don't we split it up a bit??


----------



## QuantumX

I think a juxtaposition of the old and the new is what makes the best kind of skyline shot, so I don't know. The split is something I've never really understood anyway.


----------



## weird

*MADRID >>>>>>>>>>>*


----------



## weird

*BARCELONA*

The city has different districts were you can find some highrises, but the city hall does not like excessively tall buildings and they prefer eclectic and trendy ones.

This pictures are a collection from those different areas:


----------



## doguorsi2

Madrid and Barcelona are gorgeous cities but this is a wrong thread to post pictures of those cities.


----------



## Denjiro

Frankfurt


The Empire has risen by _flowtation, on Flickr


----------



## weird

doguorsi2 said:


> Madrid and Barcelona are gorgeous cities but this is a wrong thread to post pictures of those cities.


LOL

Even though I do not think that those cities has superb skylines, I cannot get why people can post pictures about Birmingham, The Hague, Lyon, Milan or some other cities and I could not post Madrid's, with four towers over 230m. I even miss Warsaw here, but I expect Polish forumers to do so since they have a pretty beautiful downtown.

If it's just about height, shut this thread down. You already have Moscow and Frankfurt. There is no need to discuss anything unless we are blind enough to see that those cities have the tallest towers.

If we take into account other criteria, I don't really get your post.


----------



## doguorsi2

weird said:


> LOL
> 
> Even though I do not think that does cities has superb skylines, I cannot get why people can post pictures about Birmingham, The Hague, Lyon, Milan or some other cities and I could not post Madrid's, with four towers over 230m. I even miss Warsaw here, but I expect Polish forumers to do so since they have a pretty beautiful downtown.
> 
> If it's just about height, shut this thread down. You already have Moscow and Frankfurt. There is no need to discuss anything unless we are blind enough to see that those cities have the tallest towers.
> 
> If we take into account other criteria, I don't really get your post.


The title of the thread is *BEST* European Skylines. Milan, Madrid, Barcelona, the Hague, Birmingham are no where near the best. You might like the Hague or Madrid. I do too! I am especially in love with the Hague however they don't match with this thread in terms of quantity or quality. So basically this thread is about London, Istanbul, Moscow, Paris, Frankfurt and Warsaw. We have another great thread that welcomes all the other European skylines.  

Best.


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*
































https://vk.com/al_kors


----------



## Denjiro

London


Way to London by AureLondon, on Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

according to me, best skylines are skylines that have a perfect mix of good height -with various heights (not buildings with all the same height)-, good density (too dense is not always the best for me) and good quality of buildings. I think the point of "various heights" that makes a dynamic sky-LINE, is very important. 
for example, la defence cluster is perhaps too dense and has no dynamic line, because all the buildings seems to have all the same height (more or less, obviously) and there's not that one building that dominates the skyline, like in Frankfurt classic-view there's.

you can see immediately the difference in what I said:









Google results









Google results

on the other hand, from some points, Frankfurt skyline lacks of density.

in any case, that's the perspective of Paris I prefer.

the problem with Istanbul is the same of Paris in terms of heights, but Istanbul one also lacks of density.

London skyline is best, only in that perspectives that put together city cluster and canary warf. 

Moscow cluster is impressive for its height, but needs shorter towers around, and a bit less density.

for the rest, I really cannot understand those who consider Madrid skyline better than Milan one. perhaps they consider only the really good but same height of those 4 simmetric towers.

just considering these 2 pics taken from the previous page, I think there isn't even the need to compare them:




















and also I don't understand why 90% of you don't consider Naples cluster in your top 10 or top 15 list


----------



## Pew

meteoforumitalia said:


> in any case, that's the perspective of Paris I prefer.


Even though it is a 15 years old picture with 3 or 4 major buildings missing. Problem with density is we don't notice great buildings not being on photos


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Skyline City Frankfurt Germany by hanslook, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


LondonSkyline01 by Mike Hobbs KT20, on Flickr


IMG_0132_2014_03_01 by Mike Hobbs KT20, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:*


Moscow_01-03-14_b:w-015 by slavsja, on Flickr


Moscow_01-03-14_b:w-005 by slavsja, on Flickr


----------



## Skyscraperking1566

Hmm maybe I can't post it here but I want to try something different: Katowice,Poland.
(THIS IS NOT THE ENTIRE SKYLINE)


(From Wikipedia)


----------



## Denjiro

London


London's Skyscrapers by AureLondon, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Istanbul:*


View from skyline lounge in Istanbul Movenpick by Emiel van den Boomen, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Benidorm:*


Skyline Benidorm atardecer by sergioruedaruiz, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

The photo that was here has to be downsized.


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ Very large photo, but what a great view...really shows the density of Rotterdam


----------



## SASH

aarhusforever said:


> ^^ Very large photo, but what a great view...*really shows the density of Rotterdam*


That's the reason why I posted this size of the image.


----------



## QuantumX

SASH said:


> That's the reason why I posted this size of the image.


Sorry, but you have to downsize it!


----------



## www.sercan.de

Istanbul









http://500px.com/photo/62726163









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/103870658.jpg


*Bonus*
The small cluster of Ümraniye at the asian side
http://i.imgur.com/Xzvs0qy.jpg

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/103589549


**Bonus**
Levent district in 1955 
http://i.imgur.com/qxNLAje.jpg

http://www.cagdasleventdernegi.org/eskiyeni.php


----------



## Denjiro

Paris


Paris from Bastille by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Warsaw:* by mlody89 

...This is one of the best, I've ever seen of Warsaw 



mlody89 said:


> warsaw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/BLOGUSZ


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


Rotterdam skyline by Ron van Zeeland, on Flickr


Erasmus MC Rotterdam by Ron van Zeeland, on Flickr


Wilhelminapier Rotterdam by Ron van Zeeland, on Flickr


Rotterdam Central District by Ron van Zeeland, on Flickr


Rotterdam by Ron van Zeeland, on Flickr


----------



## El_Greco

Some recent long exposures. The skyline looks especially great from along the river.


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


London Skyline at Night by peter.guyan, on Flickr


Southwick Skyline by Mark Clemas Photography, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


skyline by renedenbesten, on Flickr


----------



## Basnix

I really like that angle of Rotterdam skyline.


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*


























http://liseykina.livejournal.com/141284.html








https://vk.com/nik_rass








https://vk.com/pavel_monter


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Vienna*










http://europaconcorsi.com/projects/252774


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILANO*

pic by Piterpan taken with the mobile phone this evening












today's sunrise:


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:* by Izus67 



Izus67 said:


> liseykina


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...2361201.104286.476877582361279&type=1&theater


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurt at Night by Oliver Stör, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


London Skyline by chrisrose1993, on Flickr


London Skyline by chrisrose1993, on Flickr


----------



## DCFC1

Cities which suffered in the 2nd world war .. Berlin. Rotterdam. Warsaw. London .. 

All have recovered and all doing so well ...


----------



## Denjiro

Frankfurt











https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12976265895/in/contacts/


----------



## aarhusforever

Normally I would not post Barcelona in this thread, as I don't think it is one of the best, but it has a very good base imo and would look awesome with a few 160-200 meter buildings. Do anyone know, if there are any hight-restrictions in this area of Barcelona?

*Barcelona:*


Diagonal Mar, skyline. by davidrodríguez1, on Flickr


----------



## Baboulinet

By Anthsnap! https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Nick Holmes

wow! best european skyline followed by Moscow


----------



## Fab87

1- Frankfurt--> still offers the most impressive angle (from the Main river) in terms of prominence and iconography. 

2- London --> getting better and better, impressive amount of towers, but there is still something "wrong" in the City, as if something is still missing. 

3- Paris --> one of the best skylines if seen from far away, especially when juxtaposed with the Eiffel Tower or Notre Dame. Still, the closer you come to it, the less appealing it looks. Don't like the dull color and cladding of most of the buildings, and one taller tower is missed.

4- Moscow --> impressive and prominent CBD, still lacking on soul. I think this best defines what I don't like about Moscow. 

5- Istanbul --> Amazing development over the last years. The skyline looks a tad spread out, which contributes to keeping it away from the top3 in my ranking. 

6- Warsaw--> Interesting and iconic skyline placed right in the heart of the city, the Palace of Culture and Science is a masterpiece but some of the other towers need a recladding.

7- Rotterdam --> Very cool waterfront skyline which managed to develop its own style. Since height is not impressive (170m max), the absence of a dense city around the towers keeps them prominent. Still, the Rotterdam style gets a little tedious after a while and some buildings are fucking ugly, like the infamous De Rotterdam. 

8- Milan --> the most impressive development in the last year, they have quality and original towers, but density is an issue. Also, they chose to go for 2 different clusters A-la-London, which will ultimately affect Milan's chances to get any closer to the podium. 

9- The Hague --> lovely, compact skyline which now needs some variety to get better (e.g. glassy towers)

10- Vienna --> I really like the city, but I think the skyline doesn't add that much to it for now. Donau City is an empty land which needs to become more attractive for viennese people.


----------



## Yellow Fever

trolling post deleted.

Please state the reason why you think the city deserve on your list instead of laughing at the others comments.


----------



## Baboulinet

Wow Paris look awesome today ! :lol:


----------



## Yellow Fever

I need to drink more coffee this morning, sorry guys. :lol:


----------



## vonbingen

_LA DEFENSE. PARIS_










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12979059503/in/photolist-kLV5cZ-kLUDVK-kLUE3P-kLEYMa-kLBUCc-kLvSRt-kLtH1n-kLfzrv-kL7hSc-kKZAjc-kKZAtk-kL1m68-kL2KiQ-kL1mSi-kL1kyB-kKZyQk-kKZzop-kKGasw-kKvVdP-kKpjLK-kKes2s-kGaN23-kJWdMV-kJYfED-gSzkGq-kJHN3a-kH2wst-kJA8sP-kJ5DCC-kJ5RLA-kJ3CwK-kGPcgr-dodLtC-e7h5MY-kHueuB-kHbpXr-kHccrk-kHbFwm-kHa6tH-kH7k8H-kH2CkQ-kH3t1L-kFMzeV-kGGpFu-kAw2qy-kGcp1D-kH3pLQ-kFiy1Y-kFbqfb-kFcnhr-kFe4Jf


----------



## cochise75

Paris-La Défense 

By *Greg95100* :


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Foggy morning on London by AureLondon, on Flickr


Greenwich Skyline by impresspete, on Flickr


Another day from the roof by Buttergraphic, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurt seen from the platform of he Zeilgallerie by Hélène_D, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*








more:http://riverpilgrim.livejournal.com/419806.html?mode=reply


----------



## Seoul_Korea

I think that Baku, in 2016, will be one of the most beautiful skyline in Europe  Then, if Azerbaijan Tower (1050 m) will be built, Baku will become the best skyline in the continent.


----------



## Galandar

Seoul_Korea said:


> I think that Baku, in 2016, will be one of the most beautiful skyline in Europe  Then, if Azerbaijan Tower (1050 m) will be built, Baku will become the best skyline in the continent.


Baku will definitely have a nice skyline by 2016. In fact, there will be two larger clusters currently under development and one small one with Flame Towers and TV tower making a cluster of its own.

As for Khazar Islands, which is some 30 km far from Baku, I hope that Azerbaijan Tower will stay only in those kitchy renders. I see no reason for the tower and highrise cluster around it. Anyway I doubt they will ever start erecting it.


----------



## meteoforumitalia

today's sunrise in *MILAN*


Porta Nuova Sunrise di Obliot, su Flickr


Porta Nuova Sunrise di Obliot, su Flickr


----------



## Erhan

The mods have already stated in the first post that the countries under "European Forums" in SSC (including Armenia, Azerbaijan, Georgia, Russia and Turkey) belong in this thread so this discussion and the new "best EU skyline" thread are unnecessary.


----------



## doguorsi2

*I kindly advise all of you to drop this topic. I do not want to start reporting all the trolls again because I know for a fact that Yellow Fewer most likely would shut the thread down and ban a lot of people this time. *

If you have to vomit your hatred about Turkey please visit this website; www.stormfront.org 

Just don't piss here.
--------

Also I really would like to thank to contributors of this thread. Great photos so far! Especially Denijiro, Aarhus and Klaus. Great work!


----------



## Erhan

Istanbul

Bomonti <---- | ----> Sisli









http://500px.com/photo/63302723


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ That is one cool photo :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever

*Warsaw:*


IMG_8423a by SchadePhoto, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurt Skyline by Toolaris Media, on Flickr


Frankfurt by Toolaris Media, on Flickr


Frankfurt Panorama-Blick vom MainTower by Toolaris Media, on Flickr


Frankfurt Skyline by Toolaris Media, on Flickr


Frankfurt Skyline by Toolaris Media, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*...I've never seen LD from this angle 


A ciel ouvert by J-BD, on Flickr


----------



## DCFC1

This thread could do with more pics of Napoli and Vienna and Lyon and Liverpool ect.. 

I'm ok with Frankfurt and Paris .. infact they are both beautiful .. but one can only look at the same pics from the same angles so often lol lol


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ Yes, It would be nice with more Photos of other cities than the usual, but this thread is about the best in Europe and I'm afraid that kind of narrows it down a bit  It's not e.g. easy finding new Photos of Napoli skyline and when it comes to Liverpool and Lyon skylines I don't think the are among the best in Europe, so I don't post them in this thread, but please feel free to do so yourself 

...also, I try to avoid the most common skyline angles, when looking for new photos, I might add


----------



## aarhusforever

*Vienna:*


IMG_2573 by Jarhead Chris, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:* by skyscraperus 



skyscraperus said:


> *March 4, 2014*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original (8640 x 1660)
> 
> By Olivier Monbaillu


----------



## Erhan

http://derektgreen.com/achm8wn1mf36f40zaicqmik8uicktm









http://500px.com/photo/63265147








http://500px.com/photo/63265147


----------



## Denjiro

Paris


Trocadéro, palais de Chaillot et la Défense by Olivier Monbaillu, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

London









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jsilv100/13043036835/in/photostream/


Metropolis Panorama by Aron Vickers, on Flickr


----------



## doguorsi2

London is like.... ohhh la laaaaaaaa


----------



## Denjiro

doguorsi2 said:


> London is like.... ohhh la laaaaaaaa


Sure. :cheers2:

London


London From Above by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


ECB European Central Bank headquarters Frankfurt by bcmng, on Flickr


ECB European Central Bank headquarters Frankfurt by bcmng, on Flickr


Frankfurt Skyline/ Hauptwache by ff/nmw unterwegs, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Cheesegrater Gherkin and the Heron Tower. by Den2000, on Flickr


City skyline. by Den2000, on Flickr


Changing Skyline by brian.d.campbell, on Flickr


London skyline by Thijs89, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


Center of Rotterdam by AlexanderVanLoon, on Flickr


Erasmus Bridge and Kop van Zuid by AlexanderVanLoon, on Flickr


----------



## doguorsi2

I can't hide anymore. I gotta admit. I have an affair with your London photos.


----------



## serhat

Istanbul, Levent



Jakob said:


> http://500px.com/photo/63265147
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://500px.com/photo/63265147


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


FullLondonSkyline by Mike Hobbs KT20, on Flickr


LondonSkyline01 by Mike Hobbs KT20, on Flickr


Merged01 by Mike Hobbs KT20, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

A bit more of *London:*


London Panorama (83MP) by Aron Vickers, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

İstanbul



From above by koala-x, on Flickr


Akşam İstanbul'u by Celalettin Güneş, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Paris • Front de Seine









http://www.flickr.com/photos/schaeff/13066955175/sizes/l/in/contacts/


----------



## Denjiro

Barcelona


Barceloneta by Freelance travel photographer in Barcelona, Spain, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

Denjiro said:


> Paris • Front de Seine


Hi Denjiro :hi:

Please remember to only post photos from Flickr with the correct BB code imbeded. I love all your posts, but if we don't follow the rules set by Flickr, skyscrapercity will not be allowed to use flickr photos and that will effect all of us 

Thank you for all the photos, my friend :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever

*Vienna:*


Alte Donau GH (13 von 91)And2moreHDR.jpg by danni0510, on Flickr


Alte Donau GH (85 von 91)And2moreHDR.jpg by danni0510, on Flickr


----------



## TimeAndTide

*PaRiS*

Centre d'affaires de Paris - La Défense by Co1nCo1n, on Flickr









_hosted on flickr_


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*










by Ivan Musinov


----------



## aarhusforever

When I see the last postet photos above of Paris, it's very hard not to fall insanly in love with that skyline :cheers:


----------



## doguorsi2

Jesus what a progress Moscow! Pure beauty.


----------



## Blackhavvk

1 Moscow 
2 Istambul 
3 London
4 Paris
5 Frankfurt
6 Warsaw
7 Rotterdam
8 Milan
9 Viena
10 Benidorm
11 Yekaterinburg
12 Madrid


----------



## Bronxwood

London and Frankfurt are so far ahead of the pack it's not even a competition. These skylines have so much variety with buildings that stand out from the rest. It's not just a boring squat box composing most of the skyline in these cities. The shard has really done loads for the London skyline especially. Love that building.


----------



## Architecture lover

Edit.


----------



## doguorsi2

^^ I agree. I have never seen such astonishing photos of Moscow. The photographer is obviously very talented


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


The Citi at night by The Green Album, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*


Paris - La Défense [OC] [1600x1064] by nomzappletv, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

doguorsi2 said:


> The photographer is obviously very talented


Or is the Fish-Eye Lens very talented?


----------



## Architecture lover

Edit.


----------



## El_Greco




----------



## Denjiro

Vienna


August (151 von 177)-2.jpg by danni0510, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Vienna Skyline*



Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


>


----------



## Architecture lover

Edit.


----------



## Avangard-55

1. Moscow
2. London
3. Warsaw
4. Paris
5. Frankfurt
6. Rotterdam
7. Benidorm


----------



## aarhusforever

*Kiev:* by nostalgy 



nostalgy said:


> http://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_325223639/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurter Skyline by davidwitte1, on Flickr


----------



## Alexenergy

I really love the way that gothic tower joined the skyline :cheers:


----------



## Erhan

https://www.facebook.com/herusuryoko


----------



## DCFC1

<


Fab87 said:


> 1- Frankfurt--> still offers the most impressive angle (from the Main river) in terms of prominence and iconography.
> 
> 2- London --> getting better and better, impressive amount of towers, but there is still something "wrong" in the City, as if something is still missing.
> 
> 3- Paris --> one of the best skylines if seen from far away, especially when juxtaposed with the Eiffel Tower or Notre Dame. Still, the closer you come to it, the less appealing it looks. Don't like the dull color and cladding of most of the buildings, and one taller tower is missed.
> 
> 4- Moscow --> impressive and prominent CBD, still lacking on soul. I think this best defines what I don't like about Moscow.
> 
> 5- Istanbul --> Amazing development over the last years. The skyline looks a tad spread out, which contributes to keeping it away from the top3 in my ranking.
> 
> 6- Warsaw--> Interesting and iconic skyline placed right in the heart of the city, the Palace of Culture and Science is a masterpiece but some of the other towers need a recladding.
> 
> 7- Rotterdam --> Very cool waterfront skyline which managed to develop its own style. Since height is not impressive (170m max), the absence of a dense city around the towers keeps them prominent. Still, the Rotterdam style gets a little tedious after a while and some buildings are fucking ugly, like the infamous De Rotterdam.
> 
> 8- Milan --> the most impressive development in the last year, they have quality and original towers, but density is an issue. Also, they chose to go for 2 different clusters A-la-London, which will ultimately affect Milan's chances to get any closer to the podium.
> 
> 9- The Hague --> lovely, compact skyline which now needs some variety to get better (e.g. glassy towers)
> 
> 10- Vienna --> I really like the city, but I think the skyline doesn't add that much to it for now. Donau City is an empty land which needs to become more attractive for viennese people.


>


Super post ! I agree with nearly all .. :cheers:


----------



## DCFC1

Avangard-55 said:


> 1. Moscow
> 2. London
> 3. Warsaw
> 4. Paris
> 5. Frankfurt
> 6. Rotterdam
> 7. Benidorm


Moscow is just not number one , because it's skyline is too kitsch and arteficial.

.Look beyond that artefice and it's just a grey sprawl of commie blocks .. ? 

Moscow is Moscow .. but there is better in Europe.


----------



## Architecture lover

Edit.


----------



## DCFC1

Architecture lover said:


> Did I just saw someone that claims his oppinion as valuable as a fact?
> If there is something better in Europe, that's just your oppinion once again. If I need to chose between some of your European cities and Moscow or Peter instead, then I would have chosen Moscow or Peter for sure. It has the ability to look strange and different thanks to those commie blocks that you hate so much. Not to forgot that they also have The Seven Sisters and that's not an image that can be seen anywhere else but just in Moscow! It's such a mainstream world, there can't be a better solution than being different and unique.
> Can you realese how different the opinion of another can it really be? Please respect it. Otherwise you'll never be accepted as a person valuable for discussion.


Don' t be so sensitive .. 

I think Moscow is a great capital of a great empire .. 


I just don't like the grey commie blocks .. ok ?


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*


Rotterdam from the 33th floor by Janslb, on Flickr


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*








https://vk.com/idcolorindi








https://vk.com/smorodinov_msc








https://vk.com/mishkazubchik








https://vk.com/al_kors








https://vk.com/psichopix


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Skyline 2 Crop - Canon 600D - Tamron 17-50mm f/2.8 - f/16 22mm 76s ISO100 by Craig Rosie, on Flickr


Skyline Colours - Canon 600D - Canon 55-250mm f/4-5.6 - f/16 60mm 50s ISO100 by Craig Rosie, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Benidorm:*


Benidorm view by Pedro Figueras, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Madrid:*


Madrid Skyline by nachocientos, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


Dagje fietsen door Rotterdam by Jakesh2010, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurt by Matoff, on Flickr


Frankfurt by Matoff, on Flickr


"Frankfurt am Main" by Karel Hrouzek P H O T O, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*


La Défense - Skyline by JP2H, on Flickr


La Défense - Skyline by JP2H, on Flickr


La Défense - Skyline by JP2H, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

███ MILANO / PORTA NUOVA BUSINESS DISTRICT / Tonight


Luna / Porta Nuova / Milano di Obliot, su Flickr


Luna / Porta Nuova / Milano di Obliot, su Flickr


Luna / Porta Nuova / Milano di Obliot, su Flickr


Porta Nuova / CityLife / Milano di Obliot, su Flickr​


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*









by Karol Chrobociński


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:* by mr. MyXiN 



mr. MyXiN said:


> *16.03.14*


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*


Stationsplein by Plaatjesmaker., on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam Wilhelmina Pier


----------



## meteoforumitalia

Porta Nuova Sunrise di Obliot, su Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILAN* again, today's sunset:









*By Piterpan*


----------



## ochillo

Wrong thread for photo. Moved to North American thread.


----------



## doguorsi2

ochillo said:


> La Ciudad de México puede participar?


La Ciudad de Mexico es un bella ciudad pero borralo por favor. Mexico no esta en Europa y debemos hablar de Europa. Gracias.


----------



## SASH

Erasmusbrug rotterdam sm by Jeroen van der Kraats, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam at Night by Brian van Daal, on Flickr


----------



## LondonFox

Another sunny evening in paradise.



SE9 said:


> Photo by chest from the Royal Victoria Dock in east London:


----------



## Birmingham




----------



## Nijal

Sorry but the Shard is really destroying the skyline.


----------



## Dmerdude

^^

:nuts:

Shard looks iconic.


----------



## SASH

*The Hague*



hoogbouw010 said:


> Vanuit MCH Antoniushove Leidschendam, 21 februari 2014.


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*
































































https://www.facebook.com/warszawaodnowa










https://www.facebook.com/WarszawaNieznana?fref=ts


----------



## WMS

Nijal said:


> Sorry but the Shard is really destroying the skyline.


Imo the Walkie Talkie ruins it all


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*...it's not all La Défense 


13th March - Sunrise by niall62, on Flickr


1st March - Sunset by niall62, on Flickr


----------



## Cujas

Warsaw is running for the top!


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:* by _Night City Dream_ 



_Night City Dream_ said:


> 9 .03. 2014.





_Night City Dream_ said:


> С Калужской площади:
> 
> 
> 
> От Новодевьчиего монастыря:
> 
> 
> 
> 15 .03. 2014.


----------



## markfos

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9807/82260854.2f1/0_bab5f_822c772e_XXXL.jpg

Nice perspective but Moscow should change those ugly lampposts and do sth with those chaotic wires all over.


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


IMG_8247 by coso9288, on Flickr


Mainhattan Sunset by coso9288, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Skyline by ATCMikeR, on Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

more Frankfurt


"Frankfurt am Main" von Karel Hrouzek P H O T O auf Flickr


Mainhattan HDR von towytopper auf Flickr


Mainhattan von towytopper auf Flickr


Stadt der Fassaden. von universaldilletant auf Flickr


----------



## rocky2

For me, I prefer style and harmony over raw size.

1-Paris due to density, nice buildings
2-Frankfurt is stylish and has quality
3-Rotterdam I really like the harbour setting, the different styles, the way the towers blend with the city. 
4-London has two skylines, I prefer Canary Warf, its classy, it just needs a bit more buildings. The city skyline is not as great, especially with the walkie talkie, but is getting better. From a longer distance and some specific angles the two skylines can blend and in that case London gets very impressive and goes to place 1-2.
5-Warsaw - Mix of old and new, pretty compact.
6-Moscow has heights, but is missing some smaller buildings around it, it seems to pop out of nowhere. The style is not as good as other cities for some buildings. It is not finished and when it will be mature it will go up the ranks.
7-Istanbul has size and numbers, but so far I cannot find the harmony or the right density, but I am sure that over time it will happen.

After this there are many other skylines in Europe that are improving greatly, Vienna, Milan, The Hague. I like some smaller stylish skylines like Liverpool, Oslo, Hamburg, Vilnius, Dnipro in Ukraine.


----------



## doguorsi2

Is there a height restriction code in Rotterdam ? I think the skyline would appear much stronger if there was a few taller buildings.


----------



## jonnyboy

Birmingham said:


>


That will be a stunning shot in maybe 5/6 years time :nuts:


----------



## aarhusforever

doguorsi2 said:


> Is there a height restriction code in Rotterdam ? I think the skyline would appear much stronger if there was a few taller buildings.


I believe the max height allowed is 170 meters.


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurt/M Skyline by Oliver Duerre, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

More *Frankfurt:*


Hbf und Skyline by Demokratie73, on Flickr


Skyline 2 by Demokratie73, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Central London Skyline by AureLondon, on Flickr


Green Eye by AureLondon, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Warsaw:*


Warsaw Skyline by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr


CBD Warsaw by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr


Warsaw skyline by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr


----------



## Cujas

*Paris*



cochise75 said:


> Source : https://www.facebook.com/frenchspiderman


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILAN*

Porta Nuova (still far from being completed: many old buildings are going to be requalified, others have to be built yet) - "Il Dritto" 207 m (+ antenna 247 m) in CityLife future cluster is visible in the background:









*By Luchimi*









*By Luchimi*









*By Luchimi*









*By Luchimi*









*By Luchimi*









*By Luchimi*

Focusing on "Il Dritto" U/C:









*By Langy*









*By Gio.1990*









*By dox74*


image di dox 74, su Flickr


La skyline di Milano dalla Colma di Sormano in una giornata di föhn di ventofreddo, su Flickr





Bonus (and OT) pics: natural skyline:









*By Stefano Gusmeroli*









*By Stefano Gusmeroli*

:cheers: :cheers:


----------



## IThomas

MILAN


----------



## indaco1

Dmerdude said:


> ^^
> 
> :nuts:
> 
> Shard looks iconic.



Even better if it was closer to one of the clusters. 

It sprawls a little in that position.


----------



## DCFC1

indaco1 said:


> Even better if it was closer to one of the clusters.
> 
> It sprawls a little in that position.


London is London . :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever

*Berlin:*

No, this city doesn't have one of the best skylines in Europe, but it has so much potential imo and I can't wait to see, what this skyline will look like in 10-15 years 


Berlin - Skyline Mediapsree by claudecastor, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Madrid:*


Madrid skyline by Barcex, on Flickr


Torrespaña by Barcex, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*


la défense by LaetiPics, on Flickr


la défense by LaetiPics, on Flickr


la défense by LaetiPics, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Kop van Zuid, Rotterdam by Stan Gobien, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


IMG_9463.jpg by il_baro, on Flickr


Sunset over the City by Adrian Court, on Flickr


Cold night over the city by Mister Rad, on Flickr


----------



## Avemano

*P A R I S *


----------



## Tiaren

*Francfort sur le Main:

*


Dr.Seltsam said:


> The cranes are gone! :banana:
> 
> 
> Frankfurt_am_main_1 von Tohamey auf Flickr
> 
> 
> Frankfurt_am_main_2 von Tohamey auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ TaunusTurm is fitting in perfectly


----------



## Dakaro

*Madrid...* :cheers2: :cheers2: :cheers2:


----------



## TimeAndTide

DCFC1 said:


> London is London . :cheers:


What a perceptiveness.
Let me guess...Kuala Lumpur is Kuala Lumpur and Paris is....Paris.
Brillant.


----------



## KlausDiggy

-----


----------



## Galandar

Baku


хостинг картинок

Photo is taken by me today


----------



## Cujas

Beautiful Frankfort


----------



## Cujas

*Paris - La Défense *



kony said:


> nice view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/thierry62/13226980654/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*


Rotterdam skyline by ARTFXSTUDIOS, on Flickr


----------



## doguorsi2

Cujas said:


> This is the cimetery in the honor of americans who fought against Nazism and died for the Freedom of France.


For some reason I can't give likes as of now. Otherwise I would have given LIKE


----------



## QuantumX

doguorsi2 said:


> For some reason I can't give likes as of now. Otherwise I would have given LIKE


There is an announcement on the front page of the forum.


----------



## Nick Holmes

Paris got undobtably the best skyline of Europe followed by Moscow and Frankfort.


----------



## QuantumX

Nick Holmes said:


> Paris got undobtably the best skyline of Europe followed by Moscow and Frankfort.


It's all a matter of opinion guys. Don't take it too seriously.


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*

From this angle, I think The Hermitage Plaza project would look better in the left side of LD...it would kind of even it out a bit and make the skyline more harmonic...please keep in mind, this is only my opinion  


La Défense depuis l'Arc de Triomphe by Zed The Dragon, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Kiev:* by Oleg84 



Oleg84 said:


> *Kyiv*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://elektraua.livejournal.com/94847.html*


----------



## TimeAndTide

QuantumX said:


> It's all a matter of opinion guys. Don't take it too seriously.


And this is his opinion. I don't see anything too serious, just someone expressing its view.
Don't take it too seriously.


----------



## the man from k-town

Frankfurt, Hbf von Steffen Sh auf Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/peberhardt/13361234513/


Mainhattan- the skyline of Frankfurt at sunset #travelwriter #travel #photography #frankfurt #mainhattan #sunset #spring #skyline #view #colorful #germany #traveler von travelerslittletreasures auf Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

TimeAndTide said:


> And this is his opinion. I don't see anything too serious, just someone expressing its view.
> Don't take it too seriously.


Apparently, you don't know how fast the shouting matches can escalate in here can. He didn't say it was his opinion, so it can be taken that he means it as fact.


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*


























zyalt


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow * by *_Night City Dream_*


Украина и МГУ:



Район Нового Арбата и северо-запад центра:


----------



## Nick Holmes

yeah; sorry! I forgot saying imo.


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*


----------



## doguorsi2

Nick Holmes said:


> yeah; sorry! I forgot saying imo.


Don't worry. It is not you. The mods are extra cautious here because we have had a few trolls constantly ruining the thread with irrelevant topics. Obviously you are not one of them. Feel free to express your opinion. No one can judge you for that. 

BTW it is going to rain VERY badly tomorrow in San Diego. The rain was pouring today in LA


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:* by mr. MyXiN 



mr. MyXiN said:


> *25.03.14*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1920x1080*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1920x1080*


----------



## KlausDiggy

epizentrum said:


> Auf dem folgenden Bild macht sich der Kran eines 170 Meter hohen Hochhauses ganz klein:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bild: epizentrum


Deutsches Architektur-Forum


----------



## pierolol

*Paris


La Défense par o coeur de la photo, sur Flickr


Burning Sky over Paris par Homam Alojail, sur Flickr


Paris skyline la défense par mikicacl, sur Flickr​*


----------



## aarhusforever

Flickr has changed it's interface, so we can't credit the Flickr photos via the BB code. Mods?...what to do? 

*London:*


----------



## Tiaren

Europe's two top skylines:

*Frankfurt:*


the man from k-town said:


> Mainhattan HDR von towytopper auf Flickr


*Paris:*


kony said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13196391044/sizes/h/in/photostream/


Frankfurt's got the height and uniqueness, Paris got the size and density


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILANO* now

Porta Nuova and Il Dritto (CityLife future cluster U/C) on the right:









*By Langy*


----------



## QuantumX

aarhusforever said:


> Flickr has changed it's interface, so we can't credit the Flickr photos via the BB code. Mods?...what to do?


I don't know. I'll have to ask Yellow Fever. Flickr has become useless to me and now I use Photobucket.


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*

The building site is for the Q22 (159m), the second tower on the right (with the Mercedes star) will be demolished this year and replaced with a 188m tower (UBS tower) and further behind it will come a tower that can reach over 200m and likely will be designed by Norman Foster :cheers:









by adamMa


----------



## DCFC1

London is the best European skyline.. it has the best quality skyscrapers and the most unique and aesthetic too .. Plus it is Europes' biggest city by far .. so it's density is immense ..

1 London
2 Moscow
3 Paris
4 Frankfurt
5 Warsaw
6 Rotterdam
7 The Hague
8 Vienna
9 Milan
10 Madrid


----------



## doguorsi2

DCFC1 said:


> London is the best European skyline.. it has the best quality skyscrapers and the most unique and aesthetic too .. Plus it is Europes' biggest city by far .. so it's density is immense ..
> 
> 1 London
> 2 Moscow
> 3 Paris
> 4 Frankfurt
> 5 Warsaw
> 6 Rotterdam
> 7 The Hague
> 8 Vienna
> 9 Milan
> 10 Madrid


So you think even Madrid has a better skyline than Istanbul?

Oh and about being "large". London metro area is more than twice the size of Istanbul. However, population of Istanbul is almost twice of London. Please explain how's London the largest and the densest city in Europe. I am just wondering  (This is not a city bashing. London is my favorite European city. I actually am wondering.)

*The largest cities in Europe
*








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Largest_cities_in_Europe

Best.


----------



## QuantumX

Good question!


----------



## Yellow Fever

QuantumX said:


> I don't know. I'll have to ask Yellow Fever. Flickr has become useless to me and now I use Photobucket.


The admins are still deciding what to do with embedding flickr photos, but for now we just have to do this way..

Go to share picture, then click the pin and select the image size and HTML, then copy the url. After that, click the chain like icon on the left side to copy the link to the photo and paste it below the image you are posting.


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow * by *human187*


----------



## aarhusforever

Yellow Fever said:


> The admins are still deciding what to do with embedding flickr photos, but for now we just have to do this way...


Thank you for clearing that up :cheers:


----------



## Core Rising

QuantumX said:


> Good question!


As always with these debates, people are arguing apples with oranges because of the way statistics are made in different countries.

There is no clear and fair comparison between those three cities, but a few more "facts".

Density.

London: 5,285/km2

Moscow: 4,581.24 /km2

Istanbul: 2,725/km2

Metro Population.

Istanbul: as far as I can tell it's 14,160,467, the same figure that was posted below as being the city proper.

Moscow: Roughly 15 million. That includes Moscow proper and parts of Moscow Oblast, an area 35% of the size of England. I'm guessing the parts included are just the major cities within the Oblast.

London: 13,709,000 including Satellite towns in the South East. Most of these towns would have been swallowed up years ago if the city had been allowed to sprawl out. I'm not sure what area this covers, but it's far smaller than the size of Moscow Oblast. If London's metro area were taken as being the same size as Moscow's you would have to include Birmingham as part of the Metro area. 

So yeah, apples and oranges.


----------



## QuantumX

You're quoting me as saying "Good question" when this is actually the question I'm responding to:



doguorsi2 said:


> So you think even Madrid has a better skyline than Istanbul?


It was the only question in his post that he asked.


----------



## denizpolat

*ISTANBUL-LEVENT*









http://www.instavillage.com/p/684698629861315716_515706316/

https://flic.kr/p/mozMQ2









https://flic.kr/p/moDa6U









*ISTANBUL-BOMONTI*

Source









*ISTANBUL-ATAŞEHIR*


----------



## human187

Core Rising said:


> London: 5,285/km2
> 
> Moscow: 4,581.24 /km2
> 
> Istanbul: 2,725/km2


Density can be measured in different ways.
Here is some data, translation is bad and it is outdated but you can see the idea (zone name - square, population, density):
1) City of London - 26 sq. km, 0.2 mln, *7 692.3* people/sq. km
Moscow within Garden ring - 18.7, 0.2, *12 830*

2) City + 12 closer districts - 311, 2.4, *7 717*
"Old Moscow" within railroad ring - 80, 1.9, *23 750

* 3) "Big London" - 1 579, 7.1, *4 518*
Moscow old boundaries (mainly within MKAD) - 994, 8.6, *8 588

* 4) "Greater London" ("first metro") - 
5 400, 9.8, *1 814*
Moscow with closest suburbs - 2 600, 9.8, *3 752

* 5) London metro - 11 400, 12.4, *1 090.1*
Moscow metro - 13 400, 13, *970.4
*
6) London region - 27 400, 17.2, *628.3*
Moscow oblast - 47 000, 14.7, *313.6*

source in russian

As you can see, Moscow is actually a lot denser in its central parts, and gets behind with suburbs, when London sprawl comes in. One can easy see, why is that - Moscow has a lot of highrises, while London has mainly lowrise buildings. Moscow residential areas often look like this:








































































I have serious doubts, that there are some method of calculation that
one can use to prove that London population is bigger then Moscow,
other then using the biggest urban zone with all the sprawled towns.



Core Rising said:


> Metro Population.
> 
> Moscow: Roughly 15 million. That includes Moscow proper and parts of Moscow Oblast, an area 35% of the size of England. *I'm guessing* the parts included are just the major cities within the Oblast.


That's right, You are. It include only places that are actually close and those people work in Moscow.


*UPD*: found a great map with density of Moscow districts, click any colored thing to get its
population and density - many of them has bigger then 10 000 pop/km2.
Novokosino has 105 206 people (2013 estimate) within 3.6 km² – Density: 29,223.9 inh./km².
More interesting, it is situated outside of MKAD, more then 15 km from Kremlin.


----------



## rocky2

Stop the off topic guys please


Paris & La Défense par A.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


----------



## doguorsi2

rocky2 said:


> Stop the off topic guys please


It is not off topic. This is a discussion thread. People discuss "density" which is absolutely related to urbanization and therefore urban core skylines. We erect skyscrapers because our cities get too dense and we no longer have enough lands in the core to build on. So, we make taller buildings. No one builds skyscrapers just because they are pretty to look at. Skyscrapers are a result of fast growth in population and they are built to satisfy the needs of cities. Again this is not a photography thread. 

DISCUSS.

Best.


----------



## rolio

Biggest density in Europe is Paris.


----------



## doguorsi2

^^ Do you even know the meaning of a "discussion" ? Have you ever had a civil conversation with another decent human being ? Seriously ? 

What's up with this thread? Why are all the weirdos in SSC here?


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


https://flic.kr/p/mmFPwi


https://flic.kr/p/mqHUCe


----------



## rolio

doguorsi2 said:


> ^^ Do you even know the meaning of a "discussion" ? Have you ever had a civil conversation with another decent human being ? Seriously ?
> 
> What's up with this thread? Why are all the weirdos in SSC here?


What's the problem? :hmm:


----------



## doguorsi2

rolio said:


> What's the problem? :hmm:


Dear friend. Saying "that city is the biggest" is not a discussion material. Show us some data. Tell us why you think it is the biggest or the best. Include examples. Compare it with other cities. 

I really hope you understand what I am talking about. Saying "that city is the biggest" sounds very trollish and creates a flame war. 

Please tell us why you think Paris is the densest city in Europe. I am looking forward to read your reasoning. Then we might agree with you or disagree. Either way, we would build up a civil conversation and we all would learn from each other.

Best.


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*


LUIGI TRAVAILLE A PARIS LA DEFENSE von nARCOTO auf Flickr


----------



## Dmerdude

Core Rising said:


> ...
> Canary Wharf was not a copy of New York. It was a planned business district which is a product of its time. It was not a copy of the World Financial Center in NY, but it was built along the same lines. The core of the estate is now there. It will grow naturally outwards. Canary Wharf will never be New York, and no one is trying to make it so. It is also disingenuous to conflate Canary Wharf with all there is skyline wise in London.


Talking about Canary Wharf, one of my fav pictures of London: 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/frintonian/6243469718/

Above angle needs to be updated with the Shard in:









http://www.telegraph.co.uk/property...e-air-aerial-photographs-by-Jason-Hawkes.html


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*



















by Brzoskwiniowy


----------



## doguorsi2

I always thought of Poland as a dark, destroyed, suicidal country even though I had a lot of very friendly Pole friends(I guess mainly because of history and hollywood). This and a few other threads showed me that I was wrong. Warsaw, Poznan, Lodz and Wroclaw are very good looking cities with very friendly people. Krakow will always be my favorite Polish city. I am not even gonna mention the Polish girls  

I am really glad to see the progress in Warsaw's skyline. I should book a flight ticket from Istanbul to Warsaw


----------



## JanVL

doguorsi2 said:


> I always thought of Poland as a dark, destroyed, suicidal country even though I had a lot of very friendly Pole friends(I guess mainly because of history and hollywood). This and a few other threads showed me that I was wrong. Warsaw, Poznan, Lodz and Wroclaw are very good looking cities with very friendly people. Krakow will always be my favorite Polish city. I am not even gonna mention the Polish girls
> 
> I am really glad to see the progress in Warsaw's skyline. I should book a flight ticket from Istanbul to Warsaw


:cheers:

Warsaw is great in summer  By then the Warsaw Spire (220m) should be 100m higher than now


----------



## doguorsi2

JanVL said:


> :cheers:
> 
> Warsaw is great in summer  By then the Warsaw Spire (220m) should be 100m higher than now


I will go to Moscow and Milan in summer. I might stop by Warsaw for a day or two. Who knows. :cheers:


----------



## mlody89

new warsaw
scroll>>>


----------



## DimaF

mlody89 said:


> new warsaw
> scroll>>>


very interesting apart of WTC Tower- area- There is empty place- They Need some small Towers to make density there- I like this Project Mint of Poland - great design and good looling twins.

About The W. Spire .it#s a bit far away from main Cluster -(if i can remember Spire is not so far 
from Comieblock looking Tower called "Luca"


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw - Wola cluster*










Brzoskwiniowy


----------



## Brzoskwiniowy

*Warsaw*


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*



























http://igor113.livejournal.com/443374.html


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*








http://zyalt.livejournal.com/1037634.html


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Some older pictures of Frankfurt. But absolutely amazing*









Sascha Plane-Train-Spotter on Flickr








Sascha Plane-Train-Spotter on Flickr








Sascha Plane-Train-Spotter on Flickr








Sascha Plane-Train-Spotter on Flickr








Sascha Plane-Train-Spotter on Flickr








Sascha Plane-Train-Spotter on Flickr








pinguin75/


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*









by pilleffm on Flickr









by verweile-doch/ on Flickr


----------



## Szymon89

The third last picture of Frankfurt, looked at the first view like Los Angeles, the clouds like mountains and the Messturm like U.S Bank Tower


----------



## denizpolat

*ISTANBUL*

source https://foursquare.com/user/78799690


----------



## Birmingham




----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:* by PBCH 



РВСН;112725910 said:


> 30.03.14.


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Royal Observatory Greenwich von prshrt auf Flickr


kite hill1 von manalsali auf Flickr


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








by Philgraphy


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*









by adamMa


----------



## KlausDiggy

Frankfurt a.M.



epizentrum said:


> Wikimedia)
> 
> 
> Bild: epizentrum unter CC-BY-SA.30


Deutsches Architekturforum


----------



## rocky2

Istanbul probably has a nice skyline but the pictures posted are always from bad angles in my opinion. When we can see the bosphorus, the river and the bridge are nice but not the towers in the background because they are all away from each other and there is no organisation. 

It is possible that some angles from the South or From the north show actually a great skyline, or maybe close ups on the different districts. 

Here is a picture of Liverpool which is smaller but I really like


Liverpool Wide Panorama par Monsieur Brit, sur Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

In what direction are we looking here?



Erhan said:


> Not really a skyline but you can see the density, location of the clusters and the bosphorus bridges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://erdemkurtulus.deviantart.com/art/the-boshporus-444003203


----------



## TimeAndTide

SASH said:


> ^^
> Seen the angle on the last image a thousand times! The first image got it all! Big City traffic, urban density and High-Rise Buildings. For me it's one of the best Photos I've ever seen of Istanbul.


I agree 100%.


----------



## TimeAndTide

DCFC1 said:


> i'm drowning in pictures of le Defense on here :lol:
> 
> Let me get this right .. ( for the sake of the Paris town planners out there )
> 
> The Luftwaffe did'nt drop a single bomb on Paris during the 2nd World War ?
> 
> London IS different ! lol
> 
> Vive le Difference !


This clown again....


----------



## QuantumX

TimeAndTide said:


> I agree 100%.


The image bears repeating so people fully understand what you're referring to without turning the page. 

*Istanbul:*


Mega City Istanbul von One1stanbul auf Flic


----------



## QuantumX

DCFC1 said:


> i'm drowning in pictures of le Defense on here :lol:
> 
> Let me get this right .. ( for the sake of the Paris town planners out there )
> 
> The Luftwaffe did'nt drop a single bomb on Paris during the 2nd World War ?
> 
> London IS different ! lol
> 
> Vive le Difference !


I don't see le Defense being represented on here any more than any other skyline. The WW2 comment is off topic.


----------



## Erhan

QuantumX said:


> In what direction are we looking here?


South, slightly south-east


----------



## TimeAndTide

> The image bears repeating so people fully understand what you're referring to without turning the page.


I consider it as the perfect pic of Istanbul.
The perspective is just awsome.


----------



## JanVL

Off-topic: the solution for that bus-lane is very intelligent :cheers:


----------



## TimeAndTide

JanVL said:


> Off-topic: the solution for that bus-lane is very intelligent :cheers:


Ha, ha, yes !


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


Rotterdam Skyline von A_Nap auf Flickr


----------



## Erhan

SASH said:


> ^^
> Seen the angle on the last image a thousand times! The first image got it all! Big City traffic, urban density and High-Rise Buildings. For me it's one of the best Photos I've ever seen of Istanbul.


Most of those buildings are going to be demolished in an urban renewal project http://megaprojeleristanbul.com/#okmeydani-kentsel-donusum-projesi



TimeAndTide said:


> I consider it as the perfect pic of Istanbul.
> The perspective is just awsome.


Actually none of the buildings from Maslak and just a few from Levent are seen in this picture. Maslak and Levent are the two biggest clusters in Istanbul.

Levent, Maslak in the background on the right side









https://foursquare.com/davutdzn


----------



## Dmerdude

SASH said:


> ^^
> Seen the angle on the last image a thousand times! The first image got it all! Big City traffic, urban density and High-Rise Buildings. For me it's one of the best Photos I've ever seen of Istanbul.





aarhusforever said:


> Yes, I thought so to  the title of the photo is 'Megacity Istanbul' and it really shows everything that is megacity about Istanbul imo. There is so much dynamic and intensity in the photo and this is how I imagine Istanbul to be


Prolly because you guys are not used to big cities, given that there aren't many of those in Europe.

However, to me, that pic is unremarkable; it could be from Latin America, as it fails to include distinctive features of Istanbul. Things like Bosphorus, Hagia Sopia are unique to Istanbul, even though those angles were shared repeatedly. Eg (another pic that was shared before):









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bmorlok/7653853570/


----------



## aarhusforever

Dmerdude said:


> Prolly because you guys are not used to big cities, given that there aren't many of those in Europe.


I've lived in both Mexico city and London for several years, so I'm covered in that sense ...I just thought it was a very interesting skyline photo and showed Istanbul from a different angle than usual seen in this thread, that's all ...but please feel free to post any skylinephoto you like of Istanbul...That city looks gooooood from any angle :cheers:


----------



## Dmerdude

aarhusforever said:


> I've lived in both Mexico city and London for several years, so I'm covered in that sense ...I just thought it was a very interesting skyline photo and showed Istanbul from a different angle than usual seen in this thread, that's all ...but please feel free to post any skylinephoto you like of Istanbul...That city looks gooooood from any angle :cheers:


:lol:

You have an interesting taste. I think it looks run down and claustrophobic there. But it also looks adventurous, since it looks chaotic.


----------



## doguorsi2

aarhusforever said:


> *That city looks gooooood from any angle *:cheers:



As a former resident of Istanbul, trust me. NO! NO! NO! :lol: 

I feel like I am bashing my own city heheh


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ Don't make me report you for bashing your own city :lol:


----------



## Erhan

aarhusforever said:


> I've lived in both Mexico city and London for several years, so I'm covered in that sense ...I just thought it was a very interesting skyline photo and showed Istanbul from a different angle than usual seen in this thread, that's all ...but please feel free to post any skylinephoto you like of Istanbul...That city looks gooooood from any angle :cheers:


As dmerdude and doguorsi stated, we don't like these neighbourhoods and usually don't share pictures with them in it...but I'll make an exception just for you 




Istanbul-Turkey by ayhanaltun, on Flickr




Bigger: http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3669/12074418536_e2733284ee_o.jpg









Bigger: http://i.imgur.com/8QM0k8J.jpg
http://erdemsp.deviantart.com/art/Landscape-from-Zorlu-Shopping-Mall-in-Istanbul-436454424


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ Maybe it's just me, but I think those photos look absolutely amazing  Thank you for posting, my friend :cheers:


----------



## arno-13

I think the same !

Okay, it is not the usual ste sophia or blue mosque (ssry not sure about the spelling in english). I like to see what is the average urban landscape and not only the very central part.

The 2nd and the 3rd pics are impressive and remind me a bit of Barcelona (greats density of 5 storey buildings) and Marseille (architecture of houses, urban jungle feeling) where i'm currently living. Very méditerranean !


----------



## Jamıryo

İSTANBUL








by the-janissary


----------



## QuantumX

Let's see another European skyline now guys. :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


Kop Van Zuid Skyline von waterboyzoo auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


DSC02922 a von björnblaschke auf Flickr


----------



## genom

http://s020.radikal.ru/i703/1404/81/f5d3df8bc98f.jpg


batumi


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILANO* Porta Nuova


IMG_4548 di andreaprinelliphoto, su Flickr


Skyline Milano di sebastiano_94, su Flickr


Milano Skyline di Goliadkin2, su Flickr


IMG_4530 di andreaprinelliphoto, su Flickr


Milano SkyLine!! di amartuc, su Flickr


 Senza titolo  di luciano zuffo, su Flickr


new skyline of milan di 2darkwings, su Flickr


lights down and above di strano.m, su Flickr


image di dox 74, su Flickr


Denise.6 di TRUDI., su Flickr


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*




































































































All from https://www.facebook.com/Filgrafia


----------



## Alexenergy

Some astonishing pictures from *MOSCOW*



Vermette said:


>


----------



## LondonFox

That orange building is nasty.


----------



## DCFC1

TimeAndTide said:


> This clown again....


Bring it on


----------



## QuantumX

DCFC1 said:


> Bring it on


Bring what on?


----------



## doguorsi2

*Istanbul Turkey
*
Please excuse the guy in the photo. 



















source:facebook


----------



## LondonFox

meteoforumitalia said:


> *MILANO* Porta Nuova
> 
> 
> Denise.6 di TRUDI., su Flickr




Wow, she's lovely.


----------



## Hager86

aarhusforever said:


> ^^ Maybe it's just me, but I think those photos look absolutely amazing  Thank you for posting, my friend :cheers:


класс


----------



## Avemano

*P A R I S* 

La Défense par brixovaa, sur Flickr

#onceuponatimeinanenchantedkingdom
#trocadero
#louisvuitton
#firsteuropeanbusinessdisctrict


----------



## Avemano

*P A R I S*









#andsuddenlyGodcametotown
#hideyourwigs
#eiffeltower125
#chiaroscuro
#didtheCaravaggioeverpaintedParis?


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt/Mainhattan*



Wagahai said:


> Rossmarkt, Hauptwache
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder:Wagahai, DAF


:cheers:


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/PL.Polska.Poland


----------



## JanVL

As for now in my opinion:

1) Frankfurt 
2) London
3) Paris
4) Istanbul 
5) Moscow
6) Warsaw
7) Rotterdam
8) Milano
9) The Hague


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


Panorama Rotterdam von MBarendse auf Flickr


Wilhelminapier Rotterdam von MBarendse auf Flickr


Wilhelminapier Rotterdam von MBarendse auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Early in London von Flayvin auf Flickr


London's new skyline von Flayvin auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurter Skyline von Kiefer X auf Flickr


Frankfurter Skyline von Kiefer X auf Flickr


Frankfurter Skyline von Kiefer X auf Flickr


----------



## gsz87

for me:
1.Frankfurt
2.Paris
3.Warsaw
4.Moscow
5.London
6.Rotterdam
7.Den Haag
8.Milano
9.Istanbul


I think first 3 and Istanbul for me is north america style,Moscow is very modern and looking great...to great and bit boring


----------



## gsz87

again Warsaw


----------



## doguorsi2

For me,

1. London
2. Istanbul
3. Frankfurt
4. Warsaw
5. Moscow/Paris


----------



## TimeAndTide

1. Frankfurt
2. Paris
3. Moscow
4. Warsaw
5. Istanbul
6. London
7. Rotterdam/Milano


----------



## TimeAndTide

*Best cluster*

1. Paris/Moscow
2. London
3. Frankfurt
4. Istanbul


----------



## doguorsi2

What I really like in Frankfurt and London is that the skyscrapers are totally integrated within the city. They are not built in a designated area far away from the downtown. They are very much in the heart of the city along with historical buildings. This makes the city much more vibrant and those skyscrapers don't seem like "unnatural" additions to the city. 

I don't like when cities resist to accept certain realities of the millennium. A city can be 4000 years old but we live in 2014 and you have to accept and learn to live with contemporary designs. Cities are living beings and they evolve. That's my opinion as an architect but this is such a debatable topic. Some of my colleagues agree with me while others are strictly oppose to the idea of new/old integrated cities.

I wonder, what do you guys think about that?


----------



## rolio

doguorsi2 said:


> What I really like in Frankfurt and London is that the skyscrapers are totally integrated within the city. They are not built in a designated area far away from the downtown. They are very much in the heart of the city along with historical buildings. This makes the city much more vibrant and those skyscrapers don't seem like "unnatural" additions to the city.
> 
> I don't like when cities resist to accept certain realities of the millennium. A city can be 4000 years old but we live in 2014 and you have to accept and learn to live with contemporary designs. Cities are living beings and they evolve. That's my opinion as an architect but this is such a debatable topic. Some of my colleagues agree with me while others are strictly oppose to the idea of new/old integrated cities.
> 
> I wonder, what do you guys think about that?


For me it is the opposite, i like when skyscrapers are built together in a area outside the city center. I think it's a shame when an historical city center is "degraded" by some modern skyscrapers. 
Of course, some cities can allow to build skyscrapers in the center. Warsaw is a good example of a city that succesfully built skyscrapers in the center. But it depends on the situation of each city: the city center of Warsaw was totally destroyed during WWII, which allows such buildings. 
But in fantastic cities like Rome or Paris, it is absolutely unthinkable to build skyscrapers in the center, would be a total disaster...


----------



## TimeAndTide

doguorsi2 said:


> What I really like in Frankfurt and London is that the skyscrapers are totally integrated within the city. They are not built in a designated area far away from the downtown. They are very much in the heart of the city along with historical buildings. This makes the city much more vibrant and those skyscrapers don't seem like "unnatural" additions to the city.
> 
> I don't like when cities resist to accept certain realities of the millennium. A city can be 4000 years old but we live in 2014 and you have to accept and learn to live with contemporary designs. Cities are living beings and they evolve. That's my opinion as an architect but this is such a debatable topic. Some of my colleagues agree with me while others are strictly oppose to the idea of new/old integrated cities.
> 
> I wonder, what do you guys think about that?


I'm OK with that. But your cause is totally lost in Paris, where the ideology of the "old city don't touch it SACREBLEU !!" is discouraging.


----------



## doguorsi2

rolio said:


> For me it is the opposite, i like when skyscrapers are built together in a area outside the city center. I think it's a shame when an historical city center is "degraded" by some modern skyscrapers.
> Of course, some cities can allow to build skyscrapers in the center. Warsaw is a good example of a city that succesfully built skyscrapers in the center. But it depends on the situation of each city: the city center of Warsaw was totally destroyed during WWII, which allows such buildings.
> *But in fantastic cities like Rome or Paris, it is absolutely unthinkable to build skyscrapers in the center*, would be a total disaster...


They built the Eiffel Tower. It doesn't seem like a disaster  They also built this building in the heart of Paris(I don't know what were they thinking);


----------



## doguorsi2

TimeAndTide said:


> I'm OK with that. But your cause is totally lost in Paris, where the ideology of the "old city don't touch it SACREBLEU !!" is discouraging.


We have the exact same attitude in Turkey. It drives me crazy. The construction codes are way too strict in order to save the cultural heritage. They treat Istanbul as a big museum. They often forget that the city has needs considering it is the largest city in Turkey and perhaps in entire Europe.


----------



## rolio

doguorsi2 said:


> They built the Eiffel Tower. It doesn't seem like a disaster  They also built this building in the heart of Paris(I don't know what were they thinking);


I think that the Eiffel Tower is more the exception that confirms the rule 
It almost impossible to build a tower that perfectly suits to Paris like Eiffel Tower does. Moreover, it's not a skyscraper. 

The other tower that you talk about is the Montparnasse Tower. It is not a big success and this tower is hated by the parisians. This is one of the reason why no towers were built in the center since 1970. 
But i totally support the bulding of skycrapers in areas outside the center of Paris. Just not in the very city center. And let's not even talk about incredible Rome. I hope i will never see any skyscrapers there.

In cities like Warsaw, Frankfurt or even London it is totally different as they don't have such historical city centers. This allows more liberty about modern buildings.


----------



## doguorsi2

rolio said:


> And let's not even talk about incredible Rome. I hope i will never see any skyscrapers there. In cities like Warsaw, Frankfurt or even London it is totally different as they don't have such historical city centers. This allows more liberty about modern buildings.


What do you think about Istanbul? It is as historical as Rome yet there are a lot of skyscrapers. I ask difficult questions, don't I ?


----------



## rolio

doguorsi2 said:


> What do you think about Istanbul? It is as historical as Rome yet there are a lot of skyscrapers. I ask difficult questions, don't I ?


Unfortunately i have never been to Istanbul yet... So i don't really know what to think about it, it's difficult to judge only with pictures posted here. 
I guess the center is also very old and historical. But there are no skyscrapers is the center, right?


----------



## doguorsi2

rolio said:


> Unfortunately i have never been to Istanbul yet... So i don't really know what to think about it, it's difficult to judge only with pictures posted here.
> I guess the center is also very old and historical. But there are no skyscrapers is the center, right?


No there are not. There is only Galata Kulesi(The Tower of Christ/Christea Turris) in Galata district. 




























This is the tallest building in the historical city center and its height is only 67 m, it is 700 years old. I guess they didn't care about height restrictions back then


----------



## TimeAndTide

doguorsi2 said:


> No there are not. There is only Galata Kulesi(The Tower of Christ/Christea Turris) in Galata district.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the tallest building in the historical city center and its height is only 67 m, it is 700 years old. I guess they didn't care about height restrictions back then


Wonderful.


----------



## denizpolat

*ISTANBUL*

http://500px.com/photo/65972477[/url]


----------



## arno-13

Rankings of Europeans clusters *IMO*.

*Most Beautiful (aesthetic factor)*
ps : I only judje the modern skyline and not the city by itself, even if the location of the clusters are sometime in the middle of the old districts)

1) *Paris* (Classy and very harmonious, set on the historical axis, great new towers)
2) *London* (The City, original and classy and Canary dwarf classy too but a bit boxy, amazing location)
3) *Frankfurt* (great "alpin" feeling, quality skyscraper)
4) *Warshaw* (Already impressive, thanks to the great communist building which give a lot of character, more to come)
5) *Milano* (Rising up , lot of potential, great city)
6) *Moscow* (will raise up in my ranking when the cluster will not look like it has been raise in the middle of nowhere)
7) *Rotterdam/The hague* (quite charming, lot of potential)
8) *Barcelona* (the tower pop a bit everywhere and do not make really a cluster as for now).
9) *Istambul* (sorry but i don't really like those clusters, even if i adore the old city)
.....

*Most Impressive (height factor)*

1) *Moscow* (Supertalls...what else in Europe ?)
2) *Istambul* ( impressive amount of skyscrapers)
3) 4) in no special order 
*Frankfurt* (Mainhattan !) and *Paris* (Tour Eiffel, Montparnasse + la Defense)
4) *London* (thanks to the Shard)
5) *Warshaw* 
5) *Benindorm*
.....

The others skyline don't yet have this "impressive" feeling IMO, even if in some years, cities like Milano, Barcelona, Madrid or Rotterdam may ad a lot of newscomers. But impressive don't always means beautiful !


----------



## TimeAndTide

LondonFox said:


> And the monkeys at the base of it?


Ah ah, yes, always many english tourists in the area !!!! :lol:


----------



## TimeAndTide

I love *Montparnasse Tower* !!!!









_google_









_google_









_google_

Old pic, *La Défense*








_google_


----------



## Jex7844

Avemano said:


> Oui, mon ami.


Great, I have just set my new background for my computer at work! Many thanks!


----------



## gehenaus

TimeAndTide said:


> Ah ah, yes, always many english tourists in the area !!!! :lol:


Cheeky bastard


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

My Top 10 for the month of April

1- Moscow
2- London
3- Paris
4- Frankfurt
5- Istanbul
6- Benidorm
7- Rotterdam
8- Milano
9- Warsaw
9- Yekaterinburg


----------



## Rewder321

^^hno:

My list

1. Frankfurt
2. Paris
3. London
4. Moscow
5. Warsaw


----------



## SASH

^^
It's his personal opinion!!! Why are you acting like this? Because Warsaw is on 9th position? hno:


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*


----------



## doguorsi2

We have quite a few new people in the thread. It is good to see more people and more opinions here!


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

(Photo 2011)


----------



## hugh

TimeAndTide said:


> Ah ah, yes, always many english tourists in the area !!!! :lol:


Touche!


----------



## hugh

I've always liked Tour Montparnasse, the original Paris (and European) skyscraper. The perfect complement to French cigarettes - Gauloises and a Citroen Maserati.


----------



## LondonFox

TimeAndTide said:


> Ah ah, yes, always many english tourists in the area !!!! :lol:



I was thinking more the cheese eating surrender.. type


----------



## LondonFox

Background by AureLondon, on Flickr


----------



## rolio

TimeAndTide said:


> Ah ah, yes, always many english tourists in the area !!!! :lol:


 :007:


----------



## markfos

All of these buildings are unique but as the whole there is a lack of the harmony.


----------



## LondonFox

It has its own harmony.

That picture is just downright impressive. Once 52 Lime Street, 40 Leadenhall, 100 Bishopsgate and The Pinnacle are complete, this will be the most impressive view in Europe.


----------



## Alexenergy

That's how my top looked more than year ago...

1.Moscow
2.Frankfurt
3.London
4.Paris
5.Warsaw
6.Istanbul
7.Rotterdam
8.Milan
9.Vienna
10.Madrid

And that's how I put them today. I don't think Europe has an undeniable best skyline. Each has its own both advantages and disadvantages

1.Frankfurt(+1)-actually the best european skyline, has a lot of quality towers, but the development in on the very low level
2.Moscow(-1)-can be the best one in the future, has a great potental, but now tha'ts just a cluster, however they are incomparable high, and each one looks amazing
3.Paris(+1)-I used to dislike this skyline, but now I see that it's growing. It's really huge cluster, but some really high towers are needed, then it could be the best in Europe. 
4.London(-1)-the quality of each building is excellent, I like City, but it could be denser and higher
5.Warsaw(=)-really good beggining for the future skyline, but now it's too spread
6.Istanbul(=)-huuuuge number of tall buildings, amazing level of development, but I still can't understand it's skyline...
7.Milan(+1)-that's really shocking, how it has appeared just from nothing year ago...maybe I didn't noticed it, but now, I see it's growing just like a mushrooms after rain :nuts:
8.Rotterdam(-1)-very nice, balanced skyline, but it pales against the backdrop of suck a titans like Moscow or Istanbul for example
9.Madrid(+1)-quite strange skyline with the 4 high(really high)towers in a row and some skyscrapers lower nearby, anyway these 4 looks gorgeous
10.Vienna(-1)-I like this city, I like the towers themselves, but it has no skyline, just some skyscrapers and the TV tower in it...


----------



## markfos

LondonFox said:


> It has harmony.
> 
> That picture is just downright impressive. Once 52 Lime Street, 40 Leadenhall, 100 Bishopsgate and The Pinnacle are complete, this will be the most impressive view in Europe.


I've been to London several times and I find it pretty chaotic compared to the other Western capitals not only in terms of the skyline, but it's only my humble opinion.


----------



## LondonFox

And that is why its original.


----------



## SASH

Best Skylines of The Netherlands:

Rotterdam


The Hague (scroll >>)


Amsterdam


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

(Scroll >>)


----------



## LondonFox

Alexenergy said:


> 4.London(-1)-the quality of each building is excellent, I like City, but it could be denser and higher



Denser it will be in a few years. But higher? It can't be.. due to the proximity of the London City Airport.


----------



## TimeAndTide

hugh said:


> Citroen Maserati.


LOL


----------



## TimeAndTide

LondonFox said:


> Background by AureLondon, on Flickr


Nice picture though.
:cheers:


----------



## TimeAndTide

........ said:


> Barcelona Skyline.


What's this fairy castle in the background ?


----------



## aarhusforever

*Attention:*

Do not start yet another British/French war!!!!! This thread is finally back on the right track, but the last few remarks from some forumers in the last few pages of this thread are not okay. I know QuantumX and Yellow Fever won't allow any bashing in this thread, *so just stop it now!!!!*

Thank you :cheers:


----------



## QuantumX

aarhusforever said:


> *Attention:*
> 
> Do not start yet another British/French war!!!!! This thread is finally back on the right track, but the last few remarks from some forumers in the last few pages of this thread are not okay. I know QuantumX and Yellow Fever won't allow any bashing in this thread, *so just stop it now!!!!*
> 
> Thank you :cheers:


Yes, thank you! I deleted a few off-topic posts.


----------



## gehenaus

1. Frankfurt
2. Moscow.
3. London.
4. Rotterdam.
5. Paris


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurt am Main von Kim Drotz auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*


Paris Skyline von -pieton- auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


DSC_0326.jpg von roshnipatel7 auf Flickr


View from my flat von roshnipatel7 auf Flickr


london skyline von NajmaSilvia auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Istanbul:*


2014-03-22 16-58-42 - Turkey - Istanbul - Tower of Leander and Istanbul skyline from Harem ferry von joeymarx auf Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

^^ OT pics


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:* by PBCH 



РВСН;113002775 said:


>


----------



## the man from k-town

FRANKFURT


Frankfurter Skyline von Kiefer X auf Flickr


Frankfurter Skyline von Kiefer X auf Flickr


Frankfurter Skyline von Kiefer X auf Flickr


Frankfurt by night von JillchenB auf Flickr


Frankfurt Skyline von JillchenB auf Flickr


Luminale 2014 Frankfurt am Main von Serious-Andy auf Flickr


Frankfurt am Main von Daniel Maracine auf Flickr


----------



## doguorsi2

Frankfurt :bow:


----------



## markfos

mlody89 said:


> warsaw
> 
> scroll>>
> 
> by Piotr Krajewski


 This link doesn't work, so here is a pic, scroll>>


----------



## aarhusforever

*Benidorm:*

It's not the most beautiful (not by a longshot :lol or highest skyline, but this city still seems interesting to many people (myself included ) I have tried to find new interesting phoitos, which haven't been postet before in this SSC 


Benidorm 2-3 von 33epico auf Flickr


Bajo la niebla1 von josaga67 auf Flickr


Bajo la niebla2 von josaga67 auf Flickr


Bajo la niebla3 von josaga67 auf Flickr


Benidorm at night von Antonio Esteve auf Flickr


The City von josaga67 auf Flickr


Unbenannt von lozzkeogh auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*...one word...BEAUTIFUL


Opéra Garnier & La Défense von A.G. Photographe auf Flickr


----------



## Avemano

^^ BOOM, pregnant ! 

Another great shot of Paris La Défense skyline and the 125 year-old tour Eiffel, from the Place de la Concorde, during the Marathon de Paris (2nd biggest marathon in the universe behind New York).









https://www.flickr.com/photos/70278...VR-mUwSHV-mUyGAh-mUuF6n-mUwbaS-mUvLJU-mUtXwk/


----------



## Ivanator

^^ I've heard the marathon on Zygron-X is larger than both the New York and Paris ones combined... :lol:
Benidorm is certainly very interesting, even if it is not the most beautiful skyline.
Anyway, fantastic photos everyone, keep up the great work.


----------



## JuanPaulo

aarhusforever said:


> *Benidorm:* It's not the most beautiful (not by a longshot :lol or highest skyline, but this city still seems interesting to many people (myself included ) I have tried to find new interesting phoitos, which haven't been postet before in this SSC


Benidorm is often overlooked, but I think it deserves its place in the top 5 skylines of this thread :yes:


----------



## LondonFox

Again, Avemano stop posting incorrect information. The Paris marathon is not the second largest, neither is it a World Marathon Major.

Those are - in no order - Tokyo, Berlin, New York, London, Chicago, Boston.

That's it.


----------



## Vedymin

Location location location! It’s all about location, then come the height and density factors. Hence, my top 5 euro skylines are… drum roll…

#1: Moscow is emerging as a top-tier upscale world-class skyline, with eye-candy colors and cladding but most essentially the towers are definitely planned to enhance density, verticality and the homogeneity of what is looking to be a prominent bell-shaped cluster.

#2: Frankfurt am Main reinforced by a decent share of >200m rises. There is an apparent need for a dense core and the construction of the ECB HQ in the Ostend stadt doesn’t help to achieve that. Otherwise, Frankfurt strikes the right balance between skyscrapers and traditional buildings and the perspective of setting up a super tall is making Mainhattan looking good on the list.

#3: London - The momentum brought about by the Olympics park construction boom has had a positive impact on the setting up of a fair amount of boldly designed high-rises. Despite the restrictions preventing buildings to obstruct specific landmarks, the London skyline stands out by its architectural prowess and keen ambitions to aim high. However, the lay out as it stands today makes it look like spreadable butter and unfortunately there’s not much we can do about that.

#4: La Defense - For a CBD that was deliberately created to host skyscrapers, La Defense is sheepishly tall. The density is impressive though lop-sided to the right. This feature reflects the dire lack of organisation amid Parisian decision makers. Montparnasse Tower exemplifies this fact... it sounds more like good execution but poor strategy. Not only it demotes the Parisian landscaping but it also downgrades La Defense by not being built there in the first place. Hard to believe they're down for re-iterating this mess again by planning future high-rise projects round the Parisian outskirts. Hence, La Defense is #4 on my top euro skyline list but with negative outlook given the threat of setting up towers of the likes of Duo, Triangle, TGI-Piano and Issy towers that are incompatible with those nice and gentle Parisian neighbourhoods we all cherish. With AVA, Hekkla and Hermitage Plaza being stalled for being too tall in a skyscraper district, La Defense is on the right track to get kicked out of the top 5 and Paris itself will no longer be the charming and romantic city every tourist is itching to visit. So kudos, French urban planners for killing two birds with one stone.

#5: Warsaw for its mix of modern and traditional styles but again, it would have been wiser to sort a modern cluster from traditional buildings just like Moscow seems to be doing. Poland showcasing the highest EU growth, hope to see a really tall structure there

Special mentions to Rotterdam, Milan and the 4 weirdie tallies in Madrid.

Finally, a small tribute to my personal favourite Frankfurt am Main:










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151986057613231&set=a.10151986057303231.1073742028.134417213230&type=3&theater


----------



## ThatOneGuy

1. Frankfurt - Love everything about it.
2. Paris - Nice, developed cluster, and I like the mid-century modern architecture in La Defense. Might become my favourite if the Hermitage Twins are built.
5. Rotterdam - Good designs and has potential. Nice size for a country like Netherlands.
4. Milan - All of Milan's skyscrapers are nice and fit each other.
5. Moscow - Great individual designs, but missing Russia Tower. The cluster looks nice with the Seven Sisters in the background.
6. Istanbul - Quite a few nice towers, but some aren't in my taste.
7. Warsaw - Nice modern buildings topped by the beautiful Palace of Culture and Science. But a restoration of that building would earn the city a higher vote.
8. London - Nice individual designs, but rather incoherent and too many groundscrapers. Build the Pinnacle and we'll talk.
9. Vienna - Lots of potential, love the DC Tower.
10. Madrid - Only four towers stand out well, but they're nice individual designs.


----------



## doguorsi2

London is out of this world. Seriously. London's quality is so high. They have the most unique designs. It is definitely one of the world capitals. Such a cosmopolitan city. London will always be my favorite European city.

Parisian towers are high quality as well but designs are very similar to each other. They are very cubic. It is a designated area. I prefer cities that grow organically, like London, Istanbul, Frankfurt.

Istanbul is a big mess. Horrible low rises. Unplanned cluster. Some low quality, some high quality towers. We need to set a standard! ASAP! Istanbul is too crowded to enjoy what city has to offer. However, I believe it will be one of the classiest cities in a decade. 

Warsaw is no where near being the best but I have a special interest in Poland. It shows a true transformation of a country, in my opinion. I see how a country left its dictatorial militaristic past after a dozen of wars. They have been destroyed both by Germans and Russians but they are still standing, even stronger than before. I see how it chose to be a part of the west and adopt the European values which are democracy, human rights, equality, rule of law etc. It is very clear to see that even in the skyline of Warsaw. That communist building and those modern buildings behind it... "Stunning" is all I can say. Warsaw's skyline is like a history class thought by architects  I believe Polska brothers will make the city even better in a decade. 

Milan, Madrid, Vienna and a few other cities get better and better everyday, however, they have a long long way to go. 

Overall, I am glad that Europe is getting more and more gorgeous as a whole. Unlike past, now Russia, Poland and Turkey is in the game as well.


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow *by *mr. MyXiN *


----------



## Cujas

LondonFox said:


> Yes, Jason Hawkes takes breathtaking aerial photos of London.
> 
> You should check out his website!
> 
> http://www.jasonhawkes.com
> 
> The London section is here ------> http://www.jasonhawkes.com/London-/4/thumbs/ click on the thumbnails to get a bigger picture.


This pictures are very good, in fact, I never seen better picture of London, fantastic kay:


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*



Jan said:


>


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*



Nisp87 said:


> *0904*2014
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.


----------



## LondonFox

doguorsi2 said:


> London is out of this world. Seriously. London's quality is so high. They have the most unique designs. It is definitely one of the world capitals. Such a cosmopolitan city. London will always be my favorite European city.



London's chaos is its strength and soul. Like a Jackson Pollock painting. It will forever be a work in progress…. the Big City never stands still, never gives in. She may be old… but she's always setting the trends.




doguorsi2 said:


> Warsaw is no where near being the best but I have a special interest in Poland. It shows a true transformation of a country, in my opinion. I see how a country left its dictatorial militaristic past after a dozen of wars. They have been destroyed both by Germans and Russians but they are still standing, even stronger than before. I see how it chose to be a part of the west and adopt the European values which are democracy, human rights, equality, rule of law etc. It is very clear to see that even in the skyline of Warsaw. That communist building and those modern buildings behind it... "Stunning" is all I can say. Warsaw's skyline is like a history class thought by architects  I believe Polska brothers will make the city even better in a decade.



The Polish are a wonderful people. So open and honest and kind. I'm so happy that they are comfortable about themselves now. They have a real swagger in their step now and they deserve it.


----------



## hugh

That compilation shot of London's high rises - the City (Shard included) fused with Canary Wharf is amazing.


----------



## DCFC1

Core Rising said:


> Canary Wharf is limited to roughly 770ft by London City Airport.
> 
> The City of London is limited to roughy 1000ft by Heathrow Airport.
> 
> The Shard lies just outside the City and has a slightly higher height ceiling as it isn't quite as under the Heathrow flight path as the City is.
> 
> Unlikely as it might seem, Croydon is probably the most likely place to see a skyscraper taller than the Shard in London as I think it might not have the same airport related height restrictions. Although there is Gatwick down that way..


London city airport might be being closed in the future and the land given over to developers.If this happens it will affect canary wharf in a positive way regarding height.


----------



## DCFC1

doguorsi2 said:


> London is out of this world. Seriously. London's quality is so high. They have the most unique designs. It is definitely one of the world capitals. Such a cosmopolitan city. London will always be my favorite European city.
> 
> Parisian towers are high quality as well but designs are very similar to each other. They are very cubic. It is a designated area. I prefer cities that grow organically, like London, Istanbul, Frankfurt.
> 
> Istanbul is a big mess. Horrible low rises. Unplanned cluster. Some low quality, some high quality towers. We need to set a standard! ASAP! Istanbul is too crowded to enjoy what city has to offer. However, I believe it will be one of the classiest cities in a decade.
> 
> Warsaw is no where near being the best but I have a special interest in Poland. It shows a true transformation of a country, in my opinion. I see how a country left its dictatorial militaristic past after a dozen of wars. They have been destroyed both by Germans and Russians but they are still standing, even stronger than before. I see how it chose to be a part of the west and adopt the European values which are democracy, human rights, equality, rule of law etc. It is very clear to see that even in the skyline of Warsaw. That communist building and those modern buildings behind it... "Stunning" is all I can say. Warsaw's skyline is like a history class thought by architects  I believe Polska brothers will make the city even better in a decade.
> 
> Milan, Madrid, Vienna and a few other cities get better and better everyday, however, they have a long long way to go.
> 
> Overall, I am glad that Europe is getting more and more gorgeous as a whole. Unlike past, now Russia, Poland and Turkey is in the game as well.


Great post and agree with nearly all of it.


----------



## amomilano

Milan il


----------



## aarhusforever

Light above Europe...

*London:*


London Skyline with some dramatic clouds von HackedPlanet auf Flickr

*Frankfurt:*


Explode | Frankfurt am Main, Germany von NicoTrinkhaus auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

aarhusforever said:


> Light above Europe...
> 
> 
> 
> Explode | Frankfurt am Main, Germany von NicoTrinkhaus auf Flickr


Looks like a atomic bomb attack.:hide:


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

I was thinking the same


----------



## Stravinsky

My faves are Frankfurt for its elegance and Paris for its massiveness.

Milan is also growing very beautifully, with some sophisticated design, and has serious potential to become the 3rd largest European urban area.

I like some London towers individually (Swiss Re and Shard above all), but the skyline per se lacks grace, in my opinion.


----------



## Erhan

USS Donald Cook in Istanbul


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*



















https://www.facebook.com/warszawaodnowa?fref=ts


----------



## Judazzz

Frankfurt is my favorite European skyline, because it looks very organic and planned with aesthetics in mind (the build-up is second to none in Europe) - from many angles it's a very nicely balanced ensemble of (often high quality) designs. It lacks a bit of density (50-100 meter range), though.

Number two would be La Defence in Paris, due to the sheer size and density. Can't say I like all designs (some of them are quite ugly), but on the whole it's a very impressive CBD.

Behind that, there are many runners-up, but all have too many flaws to be included in my personal top-2. Either way too tacky (Moscow), too incoherent (Warsaw, Istanbul), too cluttered (London, Rotterdam, again Istanbul), too freaking fugly (Benidorm), or not yet developed enough (The Hague, Amsterdam's South Axis, Milan, Madrid). Doesn't mean they are ugly (well, some are, most aren't), and many of the runners-up do have (a lot of) potential, but for the time being none of them can get close to Frankfurt or Paris (imo.)


----------



## Stravinsky

^^ I quote word for word.


----------



## pereinz

Moscú


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILAN* Porta Nuova









*By Paco68*


Milan Skyline di Giorgino23, su Flickr


Skyline di Milano di Alberto Varenna, su Flickr


Skyline di Milano di Alberto Varenna, su Flickr


Skyline di Milano di Panozzz, su Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


A London skyline von Jim Lucas1 auf Flickr


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








by prime corporate


----------



## aarhusforever

*Warsaw:*


Warsaw Skyline von zapiszchwile auf Flickr


----------



## DCFC1

Stravinsky said:


> My faves are Frankfurt for its elegance and Paris for its massiveness.
> 
> Milan is also growing very beautifully, with some sophisticated design, and has serious potential to become the 3rd largest European urban area.
> 
> I like some London towers individually (Swiss Re and Shard above all), but the skyline per se lacks grace, in my opinion.


London's skyline lacks grace ? 

Explain please ?


----------



## hugh

DCFC1 said:


> London's skyline lacks grace ?
> 
> Explain please ?


You might disagree, but why the surprise? Perhaps he means the lack of uniformity (considered by many to be a good thing). I'd say, a focus on those dire buildings that line the north bank of the City would do it. 20 Fenchurch Street might also make a contribution.


----------



## QuantumX

When do we expect the bulk of what's planned for the London skyline to be completed? In other words, what would be a good year for a skyscraper aficionado to visit? For instance, here in Miami, I would say give us until 2020 to get the house in order.


----------



## DCFC1

hugh said:


> You might disagree, but why the surprise? Perhaps he means the lack of uniformity (considered by many to be a good thing). I'd say, a focus on those dire buildings that line the north bank of the City would do it. 20 Fenchurch Street might also make a contribution.


London was heavily bombed by the Nazis in world war two

And I'm afraid it shows ... Many, many beautiful buildings were lost forever .. 

Paris was'nt bombed.


----------



## Cujas

mlody89 said:


> warsaw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by prime corporate


In this picture Warsaw look like an north american city, very intersting view. what is the building from where she was take?


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*


----------



## JanVL

Cujas said:


> In this picture Warsaw look like an north american city, very intersting view. what is the building from where she was take?


It's a render showing what the view will be from the Prime Corporate Center, a 96m tower whose construction has started this week.










Solomon Cordwell Buenz Architects


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow * by *Boch*










http://bochkarev-msc.livejournal.com/


----------



## markfos

del


----------



## Stravinsky

DCFC1 said:


> London was heavily bombed by the Nazis in world war two
> 
> And I'm afraid it shows ... Many, many beautiful buildings were lost forever ..
> 
> Paris was'nt bombed.


So were many cities, some of which much, much worse than London, and they don't keep whining about it.

Anyway, London seems to be evolving much more randomly than Frankfurt or even Milan, with skyscrapers forests growing almost uncontrolled in several random sites around town. Some towers also have a tacky design (i.e. the walkie-talkie, which is also dangerous for those standing below it).

Also, as already said, the current horrible buldings on the North bank of the Thames aren't really a good foreground, even for the best skyscrapers.


----------



## Birmingham

DCFC1 said:


> London was heavily bombed by the Nazis in world war two
> 
> And I'm afraid it shows ... Many, many beautiful buildings were lost forever ..
> 
> Paris was'nt bombed.


Bombed or not. You walk around London or Paris and the London architecture is jaw dropping on every corner.


----------



## Birmingham

QuantumX said:


> When do we expect the bulk of what's planned for the London skyline to be completed? In other words, what would be a good year for a skyscraper aficionado to visit? For instance, here in Miami, I would say give us until 2020 to get the house in order.


It's hard to say. 

What they have planned now will all likely to be up by 2020. 

In my work we estimate that 10-15% of all projects never leave the drawing board in a straight lining economy. 

In a city like London where it's bursting at the seams and needs extroadinary housing and commercial growth you could probably round that figure down to under 10%. 

I would suspect whats been proposed now. Majority will be up by 2020.

Canary Wharf has 30+ 150m towers planned and it looks like 4 200m+ will start this year. 

What would really be interesting is what is proposed in between now and that time frame. 

It is highly plausible that another 'supertall' makes an appearance in the planning portal.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Berlin 1945*


----------



## markfos

^^ Warsaw 1945


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*


Tour Montparnasse von be-nn-y auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Milano:*


Landscape Milan von f_capacchione auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Thames View of Skyline 3 von cherylea_cater auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurt Skyline von SightJumpers auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Hague:*


The Hague Hail von RobK1964 auf Flickr


----------



## Avemano

Magnifique Milano :hug: 
It really has its own character in the skyline and the design of the buildings, clearly she will soon be able to compete with Paris, Moscow and Francfort, j'adore :hug:


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Image with New Henninger Tower (140m) construction site in the foreground.*



Beggi said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Paris*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ :applause: :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Luminale 2014 - Frankfurt am Main (850994) von Thomas Becker auf Flickr


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*









by adamMa










https://www.facebook.com/warszawaodnowa?ref=ts&fref=ts


















by Zapaleniec









by piotr.k









































































https://www.facebook.com/Filgrafia?fref=ts

For our Turkish friends here 




























https://www.facebook.com/WarszawaNieznana?fref=ts


----------



## doguorsi2

You can see the skyline of Istanbul from a car driving through the Levent/Maslak district. You can also see that the city is ridiculously dense and that there are no high rises in the historical city center. I thought a video would be more helpful than images. Enjoy the delightful Istanbul video


----------



## doguorsi2

Good morning Europe!

*Istanbul Turkey
*
(Most likely, taken from the Suleymaniye Mosque's minaret)*
*









Source:facebook


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Yeakterinburg

By Syndroma


----------



## Avemano

aarhusforever said:


> *Paris:*...one word...BEAUTIFUL
> 
> 
> Opéra Garnier & La Défense von A.G. Photographe auf Flickr


Same kind of shot with the église Saint-Augustin (Paris VIII) : 









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ken2000ac/13841368054/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Kruisplein by Ossip van Duivenbode, on Flickr

Weena by Ossip van Duivenbode, on Flickr

Rotterdam Centraal by Ossip van Duivenbode, on Flickr

Schouwburgplein tijdens IFFR by Ossip van Duivenbode, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ISTANBUL*

Istanbul by Ossip van Duivenbode, on Flickr


----------



## Rokugatsu

*Warsaw*:


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*



















by dzajba










by Awik










by Piotrek00





































by Kafarek










https://www.facebook.com/warszawaodnowa?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Oberrad von frawolf77 auf Flickr


Stadtpanorama Frankfurt von frawolf77 auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


London skyline von Stacey Fenton auf Flickr


Canary Wharf skyline von Stacey Fenton auf Flickr


O2 von Simon Aughton auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*



Beggi said:


> 13.04.2014


----------



## TimeAndTide

SASH said:


> Istanbul by Ossip van Duivenbode, on Flickr


Magnifique !!
This is what I call a wonderful shot.


----------



## Erhan

^^ That pic is more than a year old, all of those U/C buildings are finished









https://foursquare.com/user/78016228


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Wilhelminapier Rotterdam by MBarendse, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

*SCROLL >>*

Panorama Leuvehaven by Vervoorn Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Kop van Zuid "Avondkleur" by Vervoorn Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

1. Frankfurt
2. Paris
3. London
4. Moscow
5. Warsaw/Rotterdam
7. Istanbul
8. Milan
9. The Hague
10. Benidorm/Barcelona/Kiev


----------



## doguorsi2

Most buildings in Rotterdam reminds me of Bahcesehir district of Istanbul. Probably it's just me though


----------



## SASH

^^
In this case I'm not interested in your thoughts, because I see it as an insult to Rotterdam.


----------



## doguorsi2

SASH said:


> ^^
> In this case I'm not interested in your thoughts.


Good because I wasn't talking to you. Now that you are involved, you should just know that it wasn't an insult. I really thought that they look pretty similar.  Have a great day Dutch buddy.


----------



## Rokugatsu

It looks nothing like Rotterdam, I don't know where how did you get that idea 

My favourites:
1. Frankfurt
2. Paris
3. Warsaw
4. Rotterdam
5. London
6. Istanbul
7. Benidorm
8. Moscow


----------



## SASH

@ doguorsi2

Istanbul's Skyline is getting pretty impressive, but I don't like the Bahcesehir district.

Have a great Day too arkadaş.


----------



## croomm

Rokugatsu said:


> It looks nothing like Rotterdam, I don't know where how did you get that idea
> 
> My favourites:
> 1. Frankfurt
> 2. Paris
> 3. Warsaw
> 4. Rotterdam
> 5. London
> 6. Istanbul
> 7. Benidorm
> 8. Moscow


You forgot put Kyiv on 3rd place.


----------



## doguorsi2

Rokugatsu said:


> It looks nothing like Rotterdam, I don't know where how did you get that idea


I don't know! Architects see weird things in weird things. Don't even ask how


----------



## doguorsi2

At ΔΔ's request 

Beautiful London

The Shard from Shooters Hill by EEPaul, on Flickr

London Saturday Night Fever by AureLondon, on Flickr

Canary Wharf skyline by HackedPlanet, on Flickr

Canary Wharf Skyline - London Reflection by Simon & His Camera, on Flickr

Three icons by robin.croft, on Flickr

London skyline by robin.croft, on Flickr

City view by annaosu1, on Flickr


----------



## Stravinsky

1. Frankfurt
2. Paris
3. Warsaw
4. Milan
5. Istanbul
6. Moscow
7. Wien


----------



## doguorsi2

Is Milan really nicer than Moscow and Istanbul in your opinion? London is not even on the list? Could you please briefly explain your criteria? Thank you in advance.


----------



## SASH

doguorsi2 said:


> Is Milan really nicer than Moscow and Istanbul in your opinion?


Good as possible. 




doguorsi2 said:


> London is not even on the list?


not mentioned...
London
London by roshnipatel7, on Flickr

not mentioned...
Rotterdam
Skyline Rotterdam .. by MVD FOTOGRAFIE, on Flickr

not mentioned...
The Hague
The Hague Skyline by Christopher A. Dominic, on Flickr

and number 7...
Wien
Wien_Skyline by ChegiNeni, on Flickr


----------



## gehenaus

Don't see the fuss about Milan.


----------



## SASH

^^
Because there are hardly any outstanding Skylines in Europe besides Frankfurt ,Paris and to a lesser extent London, Milan belongs to the 10 best Skylines.
For me Milan and The Hague are same level Skyline wise.
This is personally my favourite Milan angle:

Milano Skyline by Francesco Langiulli, on Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

I believe that the best (or for sure one of the best) perspective of Milan known by us till now is this one:


Porta Nuova di Obliot, su Flickr


Porta Nuova di Obliot, su Flickr


----------



## Stravinsky

doguorsi2 said:


> Could you please briefly explain your criteria? Thank you in advance.


My own taste.

I find both the existing and the future skyline of Milan very classy. I don't like London's.


----------



## Kadıkoylu

Benidorm


----------



## Cujas

*Paris*


vincent1746 said:


> Je dirais que oui pour les vitrages.
> 
> Aujourd'hui depuis Meudon :


----------



## TimeAndTide

*Paris*
In the heart of La Défense








_défense-92_









_google_


----------



## SASH

Stravinsky said:


> My own taste.
> 
> I find both the existing and the future skyline of Milan very classy. I don't like London's.


And this is not elegant or classy?

The Light In The Dark II by www.paulshearsphotography.com, on Flickr

London City Skyline by Zorrrro, on Flickr

NIGHT SHOTS AND SLOW EXPOSURES by jackiebugeja, on Flickr


----------



## Piasto

As I am entitled to my own opinion, then I shall express it right here 

1. Paris - Underrated in this thread. In my opinion it should be used as an exemple of how a skyline should look. The variety of buildings still keep the same contrast creating something of a perfect balance between each other and the fact that they are so close to each other creates a amazing skyline, especially seen from Arc de triomphe.

2. Frankfurt - Also a great skyline, great composition between the buildings. Not as many as in Paris, but from certain location the skyline looks almost magnificent and unreal, especially with shoots together with the river Main.

3. Warsaw - This high position is probably due to the fact that I see this skyline everyday, in real life or on pictures and I have learned to really love the way it looks. As many skylines in europe, you can take absolutely marvelous shoots of it and the Palace of Culture makes it stand out from the other great European skylines. This is also a skyline that Ive seen change from one year to another and it is really exciting to see how it will look in a couple of years.

4. London - Amazing city, probably one of the greatest in the world, however the skyline is quite disappointing. London has got so many great structures but the distance between one to another kind of ruins the effect. I miss this kind of American style of gathering all the skyscrapers at the same location. If London had manage to do that it would most likely have the best skyline in the entire world, but unfortunately that is not the case.

5. Moscow - Hard choice, because both Istanbul and Rotterdam have really great skylines but I guess Moscow has got the most impressing one in my book. The buildings look amazing and I bet this city will climb in my own little ranking of skylines in recent years as there is a lot of activity going on there but I kind of miss this town feeling that you get in New York City etc. The skyscrapers seem to me like a couple tall and beautiful palms on a small island in the ocean of small and short building. I miss the lack of transition between the skyscrapers and the general urban area, there are no medium sized skyscrapers or highrises around which is why I put Moscow on the last place.


----------



## Stravinsky

SASH said:


> And this is not elegant or classy?


I don't like it. It's tacky, for me. :dunno:


----------



## rolio

I agree with Piasto's ranking.

I will just add that Warsaw may not have the best or higher buildings, doesn't have a lot of buildings neither, but there is something really attractive in that skyline, it's difficult to explain. Like a girl who is not the prettiest nor the sexiest but you have a crush on  

And i agree on the fact that buldings gather all together are really important for a skyline. That's a little bit the problem of London, and the strenghts of Paris and Frankfurt.


----------



## Ivanator

^^ I like your analogy. :lol:


----------



## doguorsi2

Utopia in the Neverland









http://500px.com/photo/67098867


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Undisputed top 10

1- Moscow
2- London
3- Paris
4- Frankfurt/Istanbul
6- Rotterdam
7- Benidorm
8- Milano
9- Madrid
10- Yekaterinburg


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Warsaw? Istanbul? :dunno:


----------



## Avemano

In my opinion, the top 2 with no order is :

*Frankfurt *- I love the pyramid :hug: She is very elegant with something of that deutsche qualität that makes it pragmatic, I don't know how to explain. The silouhette is thin and the buildings are great. Perspective from the Rhin is amazing :drool:

*Paris *- I love the density and the je-ne-sais-quoi with the Grande Arche over the axe historique that integrates La Défense in the continuation of the Champs Elysées. The district is really improving these years with a diversity of forms (D2, Majunga, Carpe Diem) that keeps the unity of the whole. Soon : Trinity, Hermitage, Air², Phare, Saint-Gobain.

The nearest contestants are : 

*Milano *- Quite small for the moment but it is booming. The new buildings are trying something new and they don't have any limits of imagination in the forms :hug: 

*Moscow *- Because. This. Is. Russia. Bitch. :bowtie:
I love the symbols of these golden towers glowing through ice and snow standing proudly in the former country of communism, saying "hey, what's up staline?" to the stalinist palaces a mile away. The whole is really impressive, dense and "in your face"-ish.

*Istanbul *- the New York of the Orient :hug:
I don't know how to consider it since it is booming from every part like popcorn :lol: But the skyline is really impressive and I like the fact that for the moment the different districts are distinctive, I hope that the skyline will not tend to an undistinctive mass in the future. 

*Warsaw *- it is so cute :hug:
I like the fact they seem to try new forms, but the whole is not so show off and keeps humility and unity. 

Honorary members : 

*Rotterdam *- I like the buildings in this city because they have something that reminds me Ikea, it seems very practical and easy to use :dunno: 
Plus, the bridge is really an iconic landmark.

*London *- Too much n'importe quoi, I think it is overrated. Canary wharf is cute from some points of views.

You can't seat with us :

*Madrid *- Why you build lonely asparagus ? 

*Benidorm *- Why you no build elevators ?


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*


Issy von ventilos auf Flickr


La Defense von emiliolahuerta auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


City view von annaosu1 auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Hague:*


Koekamp / Prinsessegracht von zilverbat. auf Flickr


Het Plein in The Hague von zilverbat. auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Madrid:*


Madrid sky line desde Cibeles. von lindenstrasse70 auf Flickr


Madrid von Gallo Quirico auf Flickr


Estadio Real Madrid von camila.caova auf Flickr


----------



## Core Rising

City of London Skyline by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILAN* Porta Nuova last night


image di dox 74, su Flickr


image di dox 74, su Flickr


image di dox 74, su Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILAN* - "Il Dritto" U/C in the new "CityLife" future cluster; only a small part of "Porta Nuova" district is in the background, on the right:









*By Orcokahn*


----------



## gsz87

*learn geography;D*



Nubian_Warrior said:


> Undisputed top 10
> 
> 1- Moscow
> 2- London
> 3- Paris
> 4- Frankfurt/Istanbul
> 6- Rotterdam
> 7- Benidorm
> 8- Milano
> 9- Madrid
> 10- Yekaterinburg


man;D Yekaterinburg is not in europe 

and Benidrom for me is much bether like Madrit...Madrit is worst like Hague or Warsow,Rotterdam is not to high...


----------



## Blackhavvk

gsz87 said:


> man;D Yekaterinburg is not in europe
> 
> and Benidrom for me is much bether like Madrit...Madrit is worst like Hague or Warsow,Rotterdam is not to high...


6. Both Russia and Turkey are categorized on SSC as part of the European section and therefore both countries are accepted as full European nations in our forum.


----------



## Rokugatsu

Blackhavvk said:


> 6. Both Russia and Turkey are categorized on SSC as part of the European section and therefore both countries are accepted as full European nations in our forum.


That doesn't change the fact that we are talking about EUROPEAN CITIES here, and Yekaterinburg is not in Europe by any means, unlike Instanbul and Moscow.


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ Accept it or i'm afraid your post will be considered trolling by the mods. We are finally back on track in this thread and don't need to argue :cheers:


----------



## Pavlemadrid

gsz87 said:


> man;D Yekaterinburg is not in europe
> 
> and Benidrom for me is much bether like Madrit...Madrit is worst like Hague or Warsow,Rotterdam is not to high...


Madrit :crazy:


----------



## Rokugatsu

aarhusforever said:


> ^^ Accept it or i'm afraid your post will be considered trolling by the mods. We are finally back on track in this thread and don't need to argue :cheers:


Sorry, didn't know there was a fight about that before  It just seems obvious for me but oh well, let's continue


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ No worries, my friend :cheers:


----------



## Edil Arda

not the best, but worth sharing, Ataşehir district of İstanbul,








http://www.varyapmeridian.com/tr/rezidans/galeri


----------



## Rokugatsu

^^
That "not the best" shot is actually the best picture of Istanbul I've seen


----------



## Bligh

I believe that there physically cannot be a "Best" skyline. There are of course the obvious greats - but it comes down to taste whether or not they are *your* favourite. 

In my personal opinion; London is the greatest City in the world and it has an amazing Skyline! But I am bias.... I live near London and go there a lot. I have been to various European Cities listed on here too and adored their skylines; but it still doesn't change the fact that I am bias to my own City. 

London is my favourite. But all of the large Cities mentioned here have fantastic skylines with pro's and con's. Some of my other favourites arel; Frankfurt, Paris, Rotterdam, Milan, Warsaw, and... well..... all of them are good.


----------



## aarhusforever

doguorsi2 said:


> I think he is so in love with London that he doesn't even want others to share pictures of the city. He wants to be the one and only


You might be right :lol:


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow
*
lifenews,


----------



## TimeAndTide

Don't feed the troll.


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


Leuvehaven by night von larsmarsrotterdam auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurt Moon von hanslook auf Flickr


Frankfurt after Sunrise von hanslook auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*


pano arche la defense test 16042014 von Aladin Djebara auf Flickr


----------



## hseugut

*London*


----------



## Ivanator

^^ Very outdated pictures, mate. Good to see to get an idea of how much London's skyline has improved in such a short time, though.


----------



## bbcwallander

Ivanator said:


> ^^ Very outdated pictures, mate. Good to see to get an idea of how much London's skyline has improved in such a short time, though.


^^ Done on purpose to provoke a response of course!


----------



## Ivanator

^^ Ah yes, I see. Well the best way to deal with trolls is to either ignore them or to incorporate their trolling attempt into the real discussion. And I'll do the latter by thanking the individual for reminding me what London looked like 4 years or so ago. I forget how significantly it has changed; it truly is evolving as a city.


----------



## Stravinsky

^^ They're not that old. The Gherkin is already there and the Shard was rising. They're pretty recent.


----------



## Ivanator

^^ But no Leadenhall building or Walkie Talkie. Plus, as you say, the Shard wasn't finished yet. These buildings have changed the skyline of the city significantly, and so while the photos may not be that old, they are most certainly outdated.


----------



## Stravinsky

Whoa, I don't think two skyscrapers have transformed the city so much.


----------



## SASH

aarhusforever said:


> *Frankfurt:*
> 
> 
> Frankfurt Moon von hanslook auf Flickr
> 
> 
> Frankfurt after Sunrise von hanslook auf Flickr


:master:


----------



## Stravinsky

^^ The Messeturm is probably my favourite skyscraper in Europe.


----------



## Ivanator

Stravinsky said:


> Whoa, I don't think two skyscrapers have transformed the city so much.


Well, I do. I'm referring to the City of London, of course, rather than London as a whole. There aren't many buildings there, at least not of any significant height, and the addition of two imposing buildings of such a height has changed its visual impact greatly, not mentioning the effect that the Shard has had in creating an external pinnacle.

Anyway, as I have mentioned, London is constantly evolving and so seeing the skyline in different stages is a reminder of this fact, and is very interesting. At least I think so.


----------



## Szymulek

*Warsaw, Poland*
by Zapaleniec


----------



## European1978

IMHO Frankfurt still wins.


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow * by * human187*


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pictor2/view/853722/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pictor2/view/853723/


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurter Skyline von Kiefer X auf Flickr


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Moscow

Courtesy of Shados


----------



## Ivanator

KlausDiggy said:


> It's crazy how fast Europe has changed.
> 
> I have viewed the timeline on Skyscraperpage.
> 
> 1990, there were not even 25 skyscraper in Europe.
> And today there are already over 200.
> 
> The number has risen in just 20 years by ten times.
> 
> I'm interested to see whether the growth rate will continue in the future? 2040=2000 Skyscraper opcorn::banana:


So true... What a time it is to be alive for European skyscraper enthusiasts! :banana:


----------



## arno-13

meteoforumitalia said:


> uhmm, I don't think so. what you see now of Milan is only Porta Nuova district that is not completed yet, but even now is far larger than Lyon's cluster (tour Incity included).
> In any case, while tour Incity is beeing constructing in Lyon, Il Dritto 207 m + antenna 247 m in Milan is near to be topped out (-9 floors on a total of 50 floors), and it's only the first of 6 towers of the new CityLife luxury cluster. the second tower - Lo storto 175 m - is ready to start and it will be probably the most beautiful and elegant european tower: http://www.urbanfile.org/files/project/8759-torre_hadid_2013.jpg


Don't worry , i'm not trying to say Lyon can match with Milano ^^

Just that it has a great potential because the skyline lay in the middle of a vast dense core (without being on the very historical center) just like Milano, Warshaw or Vienna, and is improving a lot, with the help of an old iconic skyscraper and a lot a news projects going on for 2020 

At this time, it may become iconic amongst europeans skylines. A bit like liverpool which is beautifull in its own way.


----------



## Avemano

Nubian_Warrior said:


> In the Category of 300 M +
> 
> 1 - Moscow (3 Completed ) / (2 U/C)
> *2 - Paris (2 Approved)*
> 3 - London ( 1 Completed)
> 4 - St Petersburg (1 U/C)
> 5 - Grozny (1 Approved)
> 
> 
> Please share and add more to the list if there is any !


----------



## rolio

Avemano said:


>


+1 tower of 299m, maybe not considered as a supertall because it's not 300, but almost


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Sochi

its an old Skyline, I think Sochi has the potential to be the Miami of Europe!

Courtesy of ZigZag, Pelemeny


----------



## KlausDiggy

But it must happen a lot, 
before one can speak of a skyline like Miami.


----------



## IThomas

Milano, Italia


----------



## skyscraperus

By Laurent LIU


----------



## Dmerdude

My list using actual metrics:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cities_with_the_most_skyscrapers
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cities_with_the_most_high-rise_buildings

1) Moscow


Golden Time IV by PhoenixRoofing164, on Flickr

2) Istanbul









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8946163360/ by umiteser, on Flickr

3) London










Fabricio Pretti

4) Paris 



Opéra Garnier & La Défense von A.G. Photographe auf Flickr

5) Frankfurt



Golden City por _flowtation, en Flickr


----------



## endrity

Surprised Monaco isn't mentioned at all around here.


----------



## Ivanator

^^ Care to post some photos, then?


----------



## aarhusforever

endrity said:


> Surprised Monaco isn't mentioned at all around here.


I usually don't post photos of Monaco in this thread for several reasons. Monaco is one of my fav cities in the world, but it's really lacking a defined skyline imo. It has lots of highrises, but due to the location of the city on a mountainside, it's very difficult to get a good shot of the skyline. Besides that I don't think it has one of the best skylines in Europe and therefore imo doesn't belong in this thread 

If you want to see more of Monaco, I suggest you take a look at this thread by Christos:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=598789

:cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Mainhattan City Lights von jAdo85 auf Flickr


----------



## Vedymin

Frankfurt am Main Skyline (April 2014)











Frawolf77 even thought about labelling individual towers. How nice is that:










Courtesy: © 2014 Frawolf77 - All rights reserved (https://www.flickr.com/photos/frawolf77/)


----------



## doguorsi2

Frankfurt was my favorite until Istanbul and London boomed. It is still in my top 5 though.

1.London(No doubt, imo)
2.Istanbul(a huge world capital. Plus I am biased  )
3.Frankfurt(it is a classic and very classy)
4.Paris(Will be 3rd if they build taller ones)
5.Moscow/Warsaw(I like that Warsaw's towers are in the city center but I really like the height in Moscow. So it is a close battle)


----------



## Vedymin

Apart from not being too cluttered, what I also appreciate with the Frankfurt skyline is that it's got unique features, namely lush green vegetation, a crowned mountain backdrop, a battery of bridges and cute little rooftops with variegated shades of dark. Once depicted, all of these visual displays have a very soothing effect on the mind. It tends to draw universal consensus


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow * by *Kishjar *


----------



## KlausDiggy

Dmerdude said:


> My list using actual metrics:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cities_with_the_most_skyscrapers
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cities_with_the_most_high-rise_buildings
> 
> 1) Moscow
> 
> 2) Istanbul
> 
> 3) London
> 
> 4) Paris
> 
> 5) Frankfurt


Your list I agree. Only your sources from Wikipedia are wrong.


----------



## KlausDiggy

Vedymin said:


> Frankfurt am Main Skyline (April 2014)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy: © 2014 Frawolf77 - All rights reserved (https://www.flickr.com/photos/frawolf77/)


Very nice work. Great.kay:


----------



## skyscraperus

Frankfurt is like a typical middle size US city - cluster and family houses, nothing interesting.


----------



## Tiaren

I don't get people in here... There is a really amazing Frankfurt panorama posted and the first thing people do is talking it down and calling the city "uninteresting".
Get real, guys... Moscow's towers might be higher, but the actual cluster is really small, like a fraction of Frankfurt's. London's two clusters are too far apart to form a consistent skyline and on their own neither CW or the City are able to hold a candle to Frankfurt:



newfvgffm said:


> Today i had the chance to make a Panorama of Frankfurt seen from a very nice perspective, nearly all highrises are visible and together with the new european central bank u get a really nice view of the clusters.
> 
> See a big version on my Flickr account:
> 
> 
> Skyline Frankfurt Panorama von frawolf77 auf Flickr
> 
> Panorama by me.


The only city having a more impressive European skyline might be Paris. It just needs two or three higher towers.


----------



## Eric Offereins

I still prefer Frankfurt over the incoherent glass collection of Moscow.


----------



## rolio

Eric Offereins said:


> I still prefer Frankfurt over the incoherent glass collection of Moscow.


Same for me. And London doesn't have a cluster like Frankfurt has. 
Though, Skyscraperus is right when he says Frankfurt is like a typical middle size US city. But the fact is that US cities are very in advanced over Europe in terms of skyline, so when an European city have a skyline like an American city, it makes it one of the best skyline in Europe.


----------



## KlausDiggy

I also see that more as a compliment. Which city in Europe can claim to look like an American city. 

Although the Docklands in London have the typical box skyscrapers, but the cluster is still too small. The City cluster is for me not a skyline in the American sense. 

Although Paris has a density Skyline, but it lacks the highs and lows make up a perfect skyline. Paris needs more buildings between 200-250m. 

Moscow is again the opposite. There are too many supertalls and few skyscrapers between 150-250m.


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

KlausDiggy said:


> I also see that more as a compliment. Which city in Europe can claim to look like an American city.
> 
> Although the Docklands in London have the typical box skyscrapers, but the cluster is still too small. The City cluster is for me not a skyline in the American sense.
> 
> Although Paris has a density Skyline, but it lacks the highs and lows make up a perfect skyline. Paris needs more buildings between 200-250m.
> 
> Moscow is again the opposite. There are too many supertalls and few skyscrapers between 150-250m.



Here is the thing Moscow is the only city with many super talls in Europe and that is the reason why small and short skylines are invisible, as opposed to Frankfurt which has a short skyline and all buildings are visible thus the skylines looks bigger.

Moscow has a creative and a futuristic skyline as opposed to the rest of Europe a standard copy/paste of an American skyline, Frankfurt skyline lacks its own signature as opposed to Moscow, any one who sees Moscow skyline would know it from the start, as opposed to Frankfurt which can be mistaken for any other city!


----------



## skyscraperus

When I say that Frankfurt is like a typical middle size US city, I mean that beside that glass buildings (beautiful only for birds) is nothing else worse to see. Paris and London are world class metropolis without theirs skyscrapers. When we eventually turn of all theirs skyscrapers we don't loose much. That Frankfurt buildings will be more interesting in city like Munich.


----------



## rychlik

*Warsaw*

There appears to be a second cluster forming. 












http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=470776&page=256


----------



## rychlik

*Warsaw*











http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1544598&page=11


----------



## KlausDiggy

skyscraperus said:


> When I say that Frankfurt is like a typical middle size US city, I mean that beside that glass buildings (beautiful only for birds) is nothing else worse to see. Paris and London are world class metropolis without theirs skyscrapers. When we eventually turn of all theirs skyscrapers we don't loose much. That Frankfurt buildings will be more interesting in city like Munich.


After Munich belong no skyscrapers. If then could there only build in the outskirts, similar how Vienna. And Frankfurt's skyline is therefore how an American city, because the skyscrapers are next to residential areas and in the city center. 

I think Berlin as a million city is more suitable for skyscrapers, 
since the city has no direct old town and is constructed from multiple centers. And there's been a few years the endeavor to build higher and higher.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Munich skyline*









stadtbild-deutschland.org








stadtbild-deutschland.org








stadtbild-deutschland.org








Munich - Mae West Sculpture por Rolandito., en Flickr


----------



## Rokugatsu

> Moscow has a creative and a futuristic skyline as opposed to the rest of Europe a standard copy/paste of an American skyline, Frankfurt skyline lacks its own signature as opposed to Moscow, any one who sees Moscow skyline would know it from the start, as opposed to Frankfurt which can be mistaken for any other city!


Just because something is original doesn't mean it's good, those few skyscrapers in Moscow sure are different, but it doesn't mean it's better, I don't like them for example, they are very tacky and doesn't look good together. 

Also, I see a difference in architecture between Frankfurt/Paris/Warsaw/Rotterdam and the cities in the US and I'm sure many people do, if you don't then maybe you should look closer.


----------



## Vedymin

skyscraperus said:


> When I say that Frankfurt is like a typical middle size US city, I mean that beside that glass buildings (beautiful only for birds) is nothing else worse to see. Paris and London are world class metropolis without theirs skyscrapers. When we eventually turn of all theirs skyscrapers we don't loose much. That Frankfurt buildings will be more interesting in city like Munich.


Definitely a moot point. Isn't skyscrapers' skyline the point, gist and subject matter of this thread. I've been on holidays to Frankfurt and Munich and don't see much difference between these 2 cities putting aside the Oktoberfest. Frankfurt is close enough to cities like Melbourne, Montreal, Seattle in terms of GVA, GDP, income level, labor productivity, urban population, quality and quantity of infrastructure. The latter is far from being a midsize US city. Admittedly, it doesn't have the Grand Slam or F1 grand prix but it's a top-notch financial center, major convention center venue with scores of world-class museums. Adding to that its close proximity to prominent wine growing centers (Wiesbaden, Mainz, etc.). As a vivid bustling Alpha City that is positively confronting the euro crisis, Frankfurt has a lot to offer from the sparse resources it can afford, being Germany's 5th largest city.









Image Courtesy: © European Central Bank/Robert Metsch


----------



## Dmerdude

KlausDiggy said:


> Your list I agree. Only your sources from Wikipedia are wrong.


Looks good to me, although it is for 2010 (London and Frankfurt are not even in top 50, so I also used the other link):

http://www.ctbuh.org/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=2xRxAalkjoA=&tabid=1006&language=en-GB


----------



## the man from k-town

doguorsi2 said:


> Good morning Europe. Welcome to the freaking capital of the World.
> *
> Istanbul Turkey*



damn i just watched _taken 2_ :O Liam rocks!


----------



## the man from k-town

*FRANKFURT*


scroll ---->


Frankfurt, Skyline und Hochhaushöhen von frawolf77 auf Flickr


Frankfurt Skyline Panorama von frawolf77 auf Flickr



Stadtpanorama Frankfurt von frawolf77 auf Flickr


----------



## serhat

Istanbul, Ataşehir



TolgaHan said:


> :eek2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://wowturkey.com/t.php?p=/tr631/Kerim_AK_IMAG0016.jpg


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Rokugatsu said:


> Just because something is original doesn't mean it's good, those few skyscrapers in Moscow sure are different, but it doesn't mean it's better, I don't like them for example, they are very tacky and doesn't look good together.
> 
> Also, I see a difference in architecture between Frankfurt/Paris/Warsaw/Rotterdam and the cities in the US and I'm sure many people do, if you don't then maybe you should look closer.


Its not original, its old and easy to build lacks innovation and simply cheap ,I mean the cost of one Skyscraper in Moscow would suffice for a whole new skyline in Warsaw/Rotterdam, even new skyscrapers in NY are moving away from that classic and really old type of design, I think you are not following on the numerical side of things Moscow beats all of the arrayed cities you have mentioned in all categories 300m,200m, 100m, Moscow in a completely different league!


----------



## Stravinsky

skyscraperus said:


> When I say that Frankfurt is like a typical middle size US city, I mean that beside that glass buildings (beautiful only for birds) is nothing else worse to see. Paris and London are world class metropolis without theirs skyscrapers. When we eventually turn of all theirs skyscrapers we don't loose much. That Frankfurt buildings will be more interesting in city like Munich.


Middle-size US citiesa are typically tacky, and Frankfurt is not.


----------



## IThomas

Milan


----------



## Radiokott

*Moscow*



Kishjar said:


> Сегодня


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*



Vladimir Rogov


----------



## Rokugatsu

Radiokott said:


> He's just a polish troll
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


Not liking a certain architecture style is considered trolling here? It's ok to say that skylines in whole Europe are boring, but say something bad about Moscows and you are a troll? Interesting.


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILAN*









*By tonodb*


----------



## Bligh

^^^^ 

Great shot of Milan!


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*


LA DEFENSE von nathalie.dufrenoy auf Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

rychlik said:


> Use more periods.


Are you trying to say that you got a period going on ? thats why you cant talk about skylines? or you going through a period right now? man your English is far much worse than his, GET LOST!


----------



## IThomas

Milano, Italia


----------



## KlausDiggy

Starting problems are solved. Would be glad if a few find opponent.

But please read first the rules on page 1. 


The skyscraper Quiz


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurt Skyline at Sunset von RickyLoca auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Thames View from the Shard_ von mhardie86 auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

beautiful London


----------



## gsz87

Nubian_Warrior said:


> Grozny, Russia
> 
> courtesy of chet-nik



very schiny,but nice

and when U go there bether dont say its Russia it is Chechnya...Russians are nice peaple,I met many in Germany...but they have shit gaverment they have "mania size" and now steeling in Ukraine.


----------



## Limak11

Frankfurt. Nothing to add here.


----------



## gsz87

Nubian_Warrior said:


> I actually doubt that you have got much to do with Geography, I'd say you studied something like weed plantation, and your English jeeez makes me puke!


but U are understod,and U are close abaut study because I living in Holland...
but dont carp me about english...U are old bore or U need a woman/man?

:lol:


----------



## Erhan

Seen from Blue Mosque and Hagia Sophia









http://500px.com/fatihsadoglu


----------



## El_Greco

^ Cool shot!


----------



## Ivanator

Now *that's* the side of Istanbul I visited. And loved.


----------



## Core Rising

City Airport and Skyline by corerising, on Flickr

City Airport and Skyline by corerising, on Flickr

City Airport and Skyline by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*









http://vk.com/bestroofers?z=photo-575399_328390381/album-575399_192707894/rev


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*



EuroMaster said:


>


----------



## SASH

De Rotterdam by Raban Haaijk, on Flickr

Avond fotografie Rotterdam 22 april 2014-12 by Freeze2Frame Captures the Moment, on Flickr

Avond fotografie Rotterdam 22 april 2014-3 by Freeze2Frame Captures the Moment, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Rijnhaven rotterdam @ sunset by Ilya Korzelius by AkanshaGautam, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Westersingel by Plaatjesmaker., on Flickr


----------



## doguorsi2

^^ Beautiful!


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Wilhelminapier Rotterdam by MBarendse, on Flickr


----------



## Bligh

I love Rotterdam so much... it's gorgeous. Is there much to do there?


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*



Marin said:


> 31.01:


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

rotterdam by night by durexxx2006, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Bligh said:


> I love Rotterdam so much... it's gorgeous. Is there much to do there?


There is plenty to do. 


http://en.rotterdam.info/visitors/


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILAN*



















(from Facebook page "Milano eterna")


----------



## Vedymin

Distant and closer views of Mainhattan cluster









Image source: Christian Gahl, Hartmut Naegele & Alexandra Vosding (http://www.thesquaire.com)









Image source: Wagahai


----------



## doguorsi2

Istanbul, Turkey










http://www.istanbuluseyret.com/


----------



## Jamıryo

:cheers:


----------



## R.T.

One of the best shot of La Defense I ever seen.

http://imgur.com/CUWZf7s


----------



## human187

Moscow:


mr. MyXiN said:


> 24.04.14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1920x1080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1920x1080


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*









by Beggi on DAF


----------



## Cujas

*Paris - La Défense *



R.T. said:


> One of the best shot of La Defense I ever seen.
> 
> http://imgur.com/CUWZf7s


----------



## mlody89

warsaw
































by Zapaleniec








by Aleksandra Łogusz


----------



## Turbosnail

Nijal said:


> Please... It's really NOT beautiful.


I love how the ignorati on skyscrapercity cannot accept the fact that other people have the audacity to have an opinion about architecture.


----------



## aarhusforever

*Vienna:*


Vienna Skyline von mario.praxmarer auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


The City of London von Aaron James Rodgers auf Flickr


Skyline von Eric Schwebke auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Hague:*


Oh Oh Den Haag. von lizzydejager auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurt Sunset von pureassionhotography auf Flickr


Frankfurt - Skyline vom Maintower von claudecastor auf Flickr


Frankfurt - Skyline mit Commerzbank Tower von claudecastor auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Baku:*

This city's skyline will be very interesting to follow in the future...it has real potential with many skyscraper-projects planned 


Evening over the port of Baku 1 von Ilkin Kangarli auf Flickr


Evening over the port of Baku 7 von Ilkin Kangarli auf Flickr


Evening over the port of Baku 15 von Ilkin Kangarli auf Flickr


Evening over the port of Baku 23 von Ilkin Kangarli auf Flickr


Welcome to Baku/Azerbaijan - where East meets West von roomman auf Flickr


----------



## doguorsi2

What's up fellas!?

from Konstantinoupolis with love









https://foursquare.com/user/40973566


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

De Rotterdam 2014 by Ossip van Duivenbode, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Nightshots Rotterdam by Walter Watzpatzkowski, on Flickr


----------



## arno-13

Cujas said:


> *Paris - La Défense *




WOW, who is the photograph ? This picture is a bit outdated but still gorgeous.
It would be interesting to take the same (morning ?) picture now that Carpe Diem, Majunga and D2 have rizen. 
Any volunteers ? =p

Note that you can see the cranes of Majunga tower and Vuitton exhibition center at the left of the Eiffel tower.


----------



## Erhan

Maslak cluster, Istanbul - 23 April National Sovereignty and Children's Day









http://500px.com/photo/68166687/23-nisan-by-hale-yalçınöz


----------



## Cujas

^^

Buek :yuck:, sorry but all this flag, is a little bit too much

What a mess, the skyline and tower are very interesting but the flags , it remind me USSR or North Korea


----------



## doguorsi2

Cujas said:


> ^^
> 
> Buek :yuck:, sorry but all this flag, is a little bit too much
> 
> What a mess, the skyline and tower are very interesting but the flags , it remind me USSR or North Korea


Turks are extremely nationalistic due to country's imperial past and its upbringings with the democratic republic regime. However, it is only for 3 days in a year. The Republic Day, The Sovereignty and Children's Day and The Youth and Sports Day  

I know it seems very autocratic/dictatorial when you look at it from outside but if you look deeper, you would see what the country has been through. It is not easy to be a western nation with a decent democracy right next to countries like Iraq, Syria and Iran. It is not easy to have a muslim majority population and still be a western democracy. These days represent the westernization of Turks as a whole. These days represent Ataturk's "modern European Turkey" vision. These days are the mile stones of the "European idea" in Turkey. Only 90 years ago it was the Ottoman Empire so it is still a hot topic. My father's grandmother is still alive and she was born in the Ottoman Empire as an Ottoman citizen.  Those flags mean waaaayyy more than what it looks like.


----------



## SASH

Cujas said:


> ^^
> What a mess, *the skyline and tower are very interesting* but the flags , it remind me USSR or North Korea


Do you really find them interesting? Density is nice, but except the tall glass building the rest looks rather cheap to me.
There is a lot of criticism about the buildings (High-rises) in Rotterdam, but the buildings on the photo of the Maslak cluster aren't any better.
The buildings remind me of a bussines area in Rotterdam/Capelle aan den IJssel which is named 'Rivium'.

Offices #2 @ Capelle a/d IJssel by Marcel Tuit (travel mode), on Flickr

Quadrant in blue / Rivium / Capelle a/d IJssel / Rotterdam by zzapback, on Flickr


----------



## doguorsi2

SASH said:


> Do you really find them interesting? Density is nice, but except the tall glass building the rest looks rather cheap to me.


They really do look cheap! Trust me, most Turkish forum members agree with you!


----------



## Cujas

Each building take individualy look cheap but the whole skyline look good.


----------



## Erhan

SASH said:


> Do you really find them interesting? Density is nice, but except the tall glass building the rest looks rather cheap to me.
> There is a lot of criticism about the buildings (High-rises) in Rotterdam, but the buildings on the photo of the Maslak cluster aren't any better.
> The buildings remind me of a bussines area in Rotterdam/Capelle aan den IJssel which is named 'Rivium'.


Most of the buildings in Maslak are from early 90s, before the construction boom which increased the quality of the materials, designs and the workmanship. As Dogu said most of the Turkish members would agree that they are ugly as hell, that's also the reason why we don't share pics of Maslak so often


----------



## SASH

Don't know if this one has been posted before. I find it awesome!

Istanbul Cityscape by adamdrazsky, on Flickr


----------



## Cujas

Erhan said:


> Most of the buildings in Maslak are from early 90s, before the construction boom which increased the quality of the materials, designs and the workmanship. As Dogu said most of the Turkish members would agree that they are ugly as hell, that's also the reason why we don't share pics of Maslak so often


Well, I find it sad, I like this skyline


----------



## aarhusforever

*Hague:*


Skyline, Den Haag von ingehoogendoorn auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurt (Mainhattan) Skyline von mavvynet auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Benidorm:*

Nope, it's not pretty, but it looks impressive 


Panoramica desde la ventana...Benidorm! von J.Romeu auf Flickr


Y anochece.... von J.Romeu auf Flickr


Desde arriba!!! von J.Romeu auf Flickr


All Alone on the Beach, All Alone in the World von Narve Andreas Nordås auf Flickr


No todo está construído... von edomingo auf Flickr


The Sky!! von J.Romeu auf Flickr


----------



## TimeAndTide

Benidorm is the Hong Kong of the poor.
And a great skyline.


No todo está construído... von edomingo auf Flickr

Badass weird cool building !


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Warsaw*









warszawista.blogspot.com


----------



## Jamıryo

İSTANBUL









http://www.istanbuluseyret.com/


----------



## mlody89

warsaw
scroll>>>








by czlowiek_z_kamienia
















by awik


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*



SoboleuS said:


>


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13272189145/


















































































(All above from Zapaleniec - all taken from the construction site of the Warsaw Spire (220m ))


----------



## PavelkoUA

Awesome Warsaw !


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by *Kirgam *


----------



## Tiaren

Moscow's scrapers seem to take aaages to be build. Russian economy and outlook is already not that rosy anymore, I guess...


----------



## TimeAndTide

*Paris*









_google_









_google_









_google_









_google_


----------



## denizpolat

*ISTANBUL*











http://www.instavillage.com/p/701983390862755449_794266616/
http://www.instavillage.com/p/702298478671909961_28065596/
http://www.instavillage.com/p/705068073157743857_28065596/


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw* by Awik


----------



## Jamıryo

İSTANBUL - MASLAK



mokoko said:


>


----------



## European1978

TimeAndTide said:


> *Paris*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _google_


this is a very beautiful view! thanks


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*



BigCrunch said:


>


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*






















































































































marina74


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*






















































































































marina74


----------



## Yellow Fever

part of London skyline.


Flickr 上 Olly Plumstead 的 Sunset over Docklands


----------



## doguorsi2

DCFC1 said:


> My current top ten ..
> 
> 1 London
> 2 Moscow
> 3 Istanbul
> 4 Paris
> 5 Frankfurt
> 6 Warsaw
> 7 Rotterdam
> 8 The Hague
> 9 Milan
> 10 Vienna


I agree!


----------



## Erhan

I like London more as a city than most of the cities in the list but I don't think it has the best skyline, but it's definitely top 5.

Based on density and diversity in both height and design I would say (no order):

Place 1-2: Frankfurt and Paris
Place 3-5: Istanbul, London and Moscow
Place 6-7: Rotterdam and Warsaw
Place 8-10: Madrid, Milan and The Hague
Place 11-14: Baku, Barcelona, Benidorm and Vienna


----------



## goschio

TimeAndTide said:


> *Paris*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _google_
> 
> 
> _google_


Why is Paris building a copy of the Gherkin?


----------



## doguorsi2

goschio said:


> Why is Paris building a copy of the Gherkin?


You just touched the soft spot. There is soooo going to be a flame war. Take your guard. 3...2...1...

READY!

:runaway:


----------



## aarhusforever

*Milano:*


11 von imYuma auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Napoli:*


Centro_Direzionale_in_Naples von imYuma auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*


Coucher de soleil sur Paris / Sunset on Paris von m43photos auf Flickr


Paris @ Sunset von A.G. Photographe auf Flickr


la defense von i.gnaus auf Flickr


----------



## Szymulek

*Warsaw, Poland*

by człowiek_z_kamerą


----------



## Cujas

goschio said:


> Why is Paris building a copy of the Gherkin?


Well, why the Pinnacle in London is a copy of the First Tower in La Défense? The response at it's stupid question is that all skyscrapers are inspire by other skyscrapers in the world. 

Are you just here for trolling?

Furthermore I as to say that I'm little disappointed by the reaction of you, doguorsi2. I had think that you are more intelligent than this type of little troll, it was a mistake...

PS: but your reaction is not clear, maybe you could clarify


----------



## bus driver

SE9 said:


> London
> United Kingdom
> 
> * better in 1600:
> 
> London by almonkey, on Flickr


My new desktop, thanks :cheers:


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw* by Kafarek


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Paris, France*

shooting film : spring goes on by FranekN, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurt Maintower von GimmeLight auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Vienna:*


Vienna skyline von pcbackup154 auf Flickr


----------



## R.T.

Erhan said:


> Based on density and diversity in both height and design I would say (no order):
> 
> Place 1-2: Frankfurt and Paris
> Place 3-5: Istanbul, London and Moscow
> Place 6-7: Rotterdam and Warsaw
> Place 8-10: Madrid, Milan and The Hague
> Place 11-14: Baku, Barcelona, Benidorm and Vienna



I can't agree more. It's exactly what I think. Well done.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

*Milan*

Nice video to advertise an event related to Expo which has the skyline as 'subject'







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pY8_yEi-nc&list=UUb4JB8-ZAeceuR7EPCPOPzg


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

SCROLL>>>>>>>



Orcokahn said:


> Approfittando della bella giornata (peccato non si vedano le Alpi) e del tempo libero ho fatto qualche panorama, ed il solito primo piano.
> 
> Questo è "lungo" va da PN fino a Cascina Merlata.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classico largo campo da compattina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panorama centrato sul "cluster" col Dritto che ormai svetta incontrastato.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E l'immancabile primo piano, giusto per fare il punto della situazione.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alle prossime, spero con la cornice delle Alpi a far da sfondo. :cheers:


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*








































































































































All from

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=113685956#post113685956


----------



## arno-13

JanVL said:


> Dense Old + new = awesome :cheers: (that's why i love la Defense and Warshaw)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool pic as well


----------



## taskula




----------



## taskula

:banana:


taskula said:


>


^^


taskula said:


>


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM* (WILHELMINA PIER)



Marin said:


> 01.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 02.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 03.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 04.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 05.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 06.


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Oude haven Rotterdan by 010pics, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Madrid:*


#plazacastilla #madrid #skyline and that's all von Rëblasko auf Flickr


Madrid Skyline von aguhidalgocp auf Flickr


Madrid Buildings von aguhidalgocp auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*

I love these distance shots 


955 von cristianachivarria auf Flickr


Rotherhithe and London skyline von electricfoto auf Flickr


London Skyline von welshjab auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Berlin:*


Berlin Skyline von Kuu6 auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Skyline von wolfgang8969 auf Flickr


FFM_Skyline-1 von linse-berlins auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*


Notre-Dame @ Blue Hour von A.G. Photographe auf Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

View from B-Tower, Rotterdam by Vereniging Deltametropool, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

SCROLL>>>

Nightview Rotterdam by Vereniging Deltametropool, on Flickr


----------



## Dmerdude

werner10 said:


> The Hague


I have only seen few pictures, but the Hague looks better than Rotterdam? Very tasteful and unique skyscrapers.


----------



## QuantumX

Guys, remember we post skyline shots on this thread and not individual buildings.


----------



## the man from k-town

MAINHATTAN 


Frankfurt aus dem Westen, iPhone-iPhoto-mJoppen-iClicks2014City of Frankfurt, seen from the west, iPhone-iPhoto-mJoppen-iClicks2014 von Martin Joppen auf Flickr


skyline. von universaldilletant auf Flickr


DSC00332.jpg von dingel13 auf Flickr


IMG_0492.jpg von PSBiela auf Flickr


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw 
In the background, construction of a new tower q22 169m








By adamMa


----------



## JanVL

^^

159m


----------



## Redmadhatt3r

Moscow city


christos-greece said:


> Москва сити, ищу оптимальный ракурс


----------



## SASH

JanVL said:


> ^^
> 
> 159m


Wrong Thread!


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

SCROLL>>>

Rotterdam Skyline by Pieter Navis, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Rotterdam by NiBoPho, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*



Zapaleniec said:


> 14k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10k


----------



## Bhound

*Moscow*



AlMos said:


> http://cs14115.vk.me/c616717/v616717803/b2e5/YMcm_tRcltE.jpg


 MOCKBA MOCKBA MOCKBA!!!!! What a skyline :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

*Milan* by Langy









www.milanopanoramica.com


----------



## tommolo

this picture shows the Royal Park of Monza, the biggest park of Milan (  ) and one the biggest enclosed park in Europe, with a surface of 7 square kms. Inside the park, there is also the Royal Villa of Monza, a grand neoclassical royal palace by Piermarini that will reopens its door next year...


----------



## IThomas

New pics from Milan


----------



## Sunny Island

*Here is my first post...*

Hello everyone, I read already for some time in this forum, and I have now chosen to login me. This is a really great forum and I hope I can contribute something. 

My personal top list: 
1 London 
2 Moscow 
3 Frankfurt 
4 Paris 
5 Milan
6 Warsaw
7 Rotterdam
8 Yekaterinburg
9 Madird
10 Kiev


----------



## Ivanator

^^Welcome to the forum! 

Great list by the way. Swap Milan and Warsaw round and I agree with your top seven, I would say. :cheers:


----------



## Sunny Island

Thank you, it was more after my taste how I have created the cities ranking.


----------



## Sunny Island

*London*

City of London








by pikey1111 on Flickr

Canary Wharf








by Darren Pettit on Flickr


----------



## Sunny Island

*Frankfurt am Main*









by barnyz on Flickr


----------



## Sunny Island

*Milan*









by elevenItaly on Flickr









by Obliot on Flickr


----------



## Ivanator

Sunny Island said:


> Thank you, it was more after my taste how I have created the cities ranking.


Oh haha, you didn't have to actually change them around! All I meant was that I agree with your top seven list, except I personally would put Milan at number 5 and Warsaw at number 6. :lol: Don't change your list just for me, we all have different opinions after all.


----------



## Sunny Island

*Moscow*









by  Yvon from Ottawa on Flickr


----------



## Sunny Island

Ivanator said:


> Oh haha, you didn't have to actually change them around! All I meant was that I agree with your top seven list, except I personally would put Milan at number 5 and Warsaw at number 6. :lol: Don't change your list just for me, we all have different opinions after all.


So really I could not decide between the two. Milan looks very modern, because of the many glass towers. Warsaw in turn is very dense. I dont know.


----------



## weld el dafna

1-paghee
2-Landan


----------



## Ivanator

Sunny Island said:


> So really I could not decide between the two. Milan looks very modern, because of the many glass towers. Warsaw in turn is very dense. I dont know.


For me, I think it's the combination of the excellent designs of modern skyscrapers and the mountainous backdrop that puts Milan ahead. I guess it's a personal favourite of mine. Warsaw is great too, though!


----------



## doguorsi2

Sunny Island said:


> Hello everyone, I read already for some time in this forum, and I have now chosen to login me. This is a really great forum and I hope I can contribute something.
> 
> My personal top list:
> 1 London
> 2 Moscow
> 3 Frankfurt
> 4 Paris
> 5 Milan
> 6 Warsaw
> 7 Rotterdam
> 8 Yekaterinburg
> 9 Madird
> 10 Kiev


I assume you forgot Istanbul.


----------



## Sunny Island

Oops, you're right. 

My personal list: 
1 London 
2 Istanbul 
3 Moscow 
4 Frankfurt 
5 Paris 
6 Milan 
7 Warsaw 
8 Rotterdam 
9 Yekaterinburg 
10 Madird 
11 Kiev 

Just my opinion.


----------



## AlMos

http://vk.com/albums-575399


----------



## JuanPaulo

My European top 10 :cheers:

1. Paris
2. Frankfurt
3. Moscow
4. London
5. Istanbul
6. Benidorm
7. Warsaw
8. Rotterdam
9. Milan
10. Madrid


----------



## Fliz Cook

moscow the bestt


----------



## ekko

wow, this is the best photos of Moscow that I ever seen  in these photos, it looks really stunning :banana:


----------



## KlausDiggy

AlMos said:


> [URL=http://www.isok.ru]


The silhouette of the building in the background reminds me of the völkerschlachtdenkmal in my city.


What is that for a building ?


----------



## www.sercan.de

informative pic about Istanbuls cluster. You can see all cluster 

(click to enlarge)


source
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=114070884&postcount=3611


----------



## AlMos

KlausDiggy said:


> The silhouette of the building in the background reminds me of the völkerschlachtdenkmal in my city.





http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=113350891&postcount=927









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=357416&page=47


----------



## doguorsi2

^^ Oh Jesus... Why??


----------



## KlausDiggy

AlMos said:


> [url]http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=357416&page=47



:applause:


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw - 1968 - 2013*










https://www.facebook.com/WarszawaNi...15289652092/10152022538717093/?type=1&theater


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*


----------



## IThomas

A sweet sunset from Milan


----------



## IThomas

Milan is ready to rise again, our skyline will change soon. Meanwhile looks these pics 






















































​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## traveling dude

AlMos;114120510
[URL said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=113350891&postcount=927[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=357416&page=47


Rendering a building in the rain.......................................that's a first.:nuts:
Did I miss something here?


----------



## Awik

By me.


----------



## Avangard-55

AlMos said:


> [URL=http://www.isok.ru]
> 
> 
> 
> http://vk.com/albums-575399


Moscow is the best.

Personally I like Warzawa second most in Europe.


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Centraal Station... by CitroenAZU, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

_AGM2864-Panorama.jpg by A. Meeder, on Flickr

_AGM2936.jpg by A. Meeder, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

_AGM2685.jpg by A. Meeder, on Flickr

AGM_0234.jpg by A. Meeder, on Flickr

_AGM2644.jpg by A. Meeder, on Flickr


----------



## Pitchoune

Brussels 18/05/2014


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*








https://vk.com/nazarov_mladshiy








https://vk.com/vladimir_romanovitch








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/chaosman/








https://vk.com/dimanchik0
by jst








by Murman


----------



## denizpolat

*ISTANBUL-MASLAK*









http://500px.com/photo/69605077/İtÜ-by-volkan-işlek

*ISTANBUL-EUROPEAN SİDE (SCROLL ---->)*



20140504-07517 by AndyHillHome, on Flickr


*ISTANBUL-ASİAN SİDE (SCROLL ---->)*


20140504-07498 by AndyHillHome, on Flickr


----------



## Awik

Warsaw by me.


----------



## Erhan

*Istanbul*


20140518_3845 by alp_sirman, on Flickr


WP Istanbul Rooftop by katterigo, on Flickr


DSCF1541.jpg by HerrKrueger, on Flickr


DSCF1581.jpg by HerrKrueger, on Flickr


----------



## doguorsi2

I :heart: Istanbul


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Erhan said:


> *Istanbul*
> 
> 
> 20140518_3845 by alp_sirman, on Flickr
> 
> 
> WP Istanbul Rooftop by katterigo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSCF1541.jpg by HerrKrueger, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSCF1581.jpg by HerrKrueger, on Flickr


:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








by awik








by zapaleniec


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Courtesy of Via108


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

2014-05-17 Rotterdam - De Rotterdam - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

2014-05-17 Rotterdam - ms Rotterdam - 10 by Topaas, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Panorama Rotterdam by Frenklin, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Rotterdam by wouteroverbeek, on Flickr

Rotterdam by wouteroverbeek, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Architecture 02 by captured moments nl, on Flickr


----------



## Birmingham

Birmingham's Central Business District. Few mid-rises due to start this year


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Yekaterinburg

Taken by Alley cat, Revenges 666, Romati


----------



## ekko

How could we forget Ekaterinburg?



Umformer said:


> 16 мая, со всех сторон света





Revenger_666 said:


>


----------



## SASH

*THE HAGUE*

- edit


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

- edit


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

- edit


----------



## aarhusforever

Thanks for all the awesome pictures, guys :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever

*Vienna:*


sDSC_0097 von L.Karnas auf Flickr


IMGP0133 von camel139bf auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*


2014_05_20_tour-montp_054z von dsearls auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Canary Wharf skyline 19303 06 von 100_woorden auf Flickr


The Docklands von Adam Campbell-Price auf Flickr


City of London von padraic collins auf Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

What a nice surprise, Yakaterinburg! :cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*London, UK*

L O N D O N by AureLondon, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

IMG_9364 by Jean aka Sharkphoto, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

9K-GEA by Tyno from Holland, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*


Paris - La Defense von UndergroundMX auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


View from The Stone Gallery von Matthew Lumb (TheBigLumbowski) auf Flickr


London Landscape von Ian Smith (Studio72) auf Flickr


----------



## Blackpool88

Nubian_Warrior said:


> Courtesy of Via108


The trouble with this is there is absolutely no street-level integration for these buildings, they need to have a relationship with their surroundings, the towers are great but street level looks awful.


----------



## Edil Arda

Recently İstanbul has lost a huge chance, for Levent skyline,









A beautiful landmark designed by Foster + Partners...


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

City view Rotterdam by i-fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILANO* exactly one year ago: 23/05/2013


milano (1 year ago) di [toffa], su Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Amsterdam*









ericsnissaert.nl


----------



## Piasto

Warsaw










From; https://www.facebook.com/warszawaodnowa?fref=ts by Maciej Margas


----------



## meteoforumitalia

Milan again:


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Moscow


mr. MyXiN said:


> *22.05.14*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1920x1080*


----------



## aarhusforever

*Warsaw:*


Warsaw skyline silhouette von fkwiatkowski auf Flickr


Warsaw skyline von fkwiatkowski auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


London skyline von Austin7nut auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Skyline from the Harbor von jluster auf Flickr


Frankfurt skyline von PhoenixRoofing164 auf Flickr


the lights go on von DallasRoofing160 auf Flickr


Frankfurt aus dem Westen, iPhone-iPhoto-mJoppen-iClicks2014City of Frankfurt, seen from the west, iPhone-iPhoto-mJoppen-iClicks2014 von Martin Joppen auf Flickr


----------



## DCFC1

Sunny Island said:


> Oops, you're right.
> 
> My personal list:
> 1 London
> 2 Istanbul
> 3 Moscow
> 4 Frankfurt
> 5 Paris
> 6 Milan
> 7 Warsaw
> 8 Rotterdam
> 9 Yekaterinburg
> 10 Madird
> 11 Kiev
> 
> Just my opinion.


Just about perfect :cheers:


----------



## DCFC1

People forget or don't take into account historical and cultural factors when comparing skylines .. For example .. which skyline is the best between Berlin or Benidorm ? 

Berlin . Why ? Because Berlin IS Berlin. 

And this hidden factor is present in judging and comparing all skylines ..


----------



## MR. Bacon

The Hague



hoogbouw010 said:


> Per 1 april is hoogbouw010 eigenlijk hoogbouw070. Alle foto's: 24 mei 2014.
> 
> 1.


----------



## IThomas

Some new pics from Porta Nuova District, Milan


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


London Clouds von ianwyliephoto auf Flickr


Green City 2 von ianwyliephoto auf Flickr


Wider Still von ianwyliephoto auf Flickr


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*















































https://www.facebook.com/warszawaodnowa?fref=photo














































https://www.facebook.com/warszawa/photos_stream










https://www.facebook.com/pages/Warszawa/228089762273?id=228089762273&sk=photos_stream























































https://www.facebook.com/warszawiak/photos_stream


----------



## Core Rising

London Skyline by corerising, on Flickr


Canary Wharf Skyline by corerising, on Flickr


London Skyline by corerising, on Flickr


Canary Wharf Skyline by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

New pics for you all guys! Hope you like it!
View on Milan Porta Nuova District from Diamond Tower :cheers:


----------



## DCFC1

Rotterdam and Milan are waaaaay over rated and waaaaay over stressed on these pages regarding photos ... it's getting boring ! 

If I see another pic of Rotterdam I will scream lol 

I mean ... come on ... there are other European cities ... jeez ... 

Cool pic of Birmingham earlier .. pleeeez .. let's have more ... and more of similar European cities ... :cheers:


----------



## Erhan

Core Rising said:


> Canary Wharf Skyline by corerising, on Flickr


This picture made me wanna move to London :cheers:


----------



## Union Man

Greenwich from where the above picture is taken, is one of my favourite parts of London.


----------



## isaidso

I consider Canary Wharf the best cluster in Europe. It's smaller than Moscow's, but it's classic, elegant, and seamless.


----------



## arno-13

LYON

Summarize of the best skyline pics taken by French members on Incity tower thread. (shair0n ,villeman, cezar13)
(Incity being the tower under construction).




shair0n said:


> Voici le beau coucher de soleis de ce soir





villeman said:


> Ça refonctionne  voici la vue depuis la terrasse d'un ami. Joli!





cesar13 said:


> Source: Thierry Mouillac





cesar13 said:


> Un autre point de vue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source : Melvin Viricel





shair0n said:


> Today


----------



## ekko

*KAZAN, (Tatarstan Republic) RUSSIA*


@rtem said:


>





aidar89 said:


>





aidar89 said:


>


*KHABAROVSK, RUSSIA* I do not know, it's Europe, or Asia, or even Eurasia. In any case it-diversity. 


AlexNik said:


> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mars02/view/718219
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mars02/view/718226


*GROZNY, (Chechen Republic) RUSSIA*


chet-nik said:


>


----------



## doguorsi2

Okay. I am going blind. Enough. Please!


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*


Paris @ Sunset von A.G. Photographe auf Flickr


Go straight von A.G. Photographe auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt Skyline*









http://www.welt.de

:drool::drool::drool:


----------



## IThomas

*Milan*


----------



## Rokugatsu

Warsaw


----------



## IThomas

*Naples*

>>>


----------



## IThomas

*Naples*


----------



## IThomas

*Genoa, Italy*

















​


----------



## the man from k-town

FRANKFURT

https://www.flickr.com/photos/daskameraauge/14093759958/


Frankfurt von ohobbyde auf Flickr


Frankfurt City View von AnthonyGurr auf Flickr

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14263800502/


----------



## rolio

Dmerdude said:


> Paris or Barcelona/Madrid would also be cool if I spoke their languages.


It could be a good opportunity to learn another language, French or Spanish are not that difficult  And you can easily survive with english in those cities anyway.


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Lights Out von Umbreen Hafeez auf Flickr


The setting sun von Umbreen Hafeez auf Flickr


----------



## Ivanator

^^ Stunning photos! :drool:

Also, from what I've seen Yekaterinburg definitely has the potential to rise into the top European skylines very soon. :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ I agree


----------



## aarhusforever

*Benidorm:*


Niebla benidorm von Jose A. Buenaposada Wilcocks auf Flickr


Rincones de Benidorm von Señor L - senorl.blogspot.com.es auf Flickr


----------



## Birmingham

Birmingham


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILAN* pics by Gusme

*>>>>>*


----------



## meteoforumitalia

secondary clusters U/C:


----------



## JuanPaulo

Man, that pano of Milan is just breathtaking. First time I see the city and its setting in all its glory like that. Truly an amazing picture. Thanks for sharing. :cheers:


----------



## Awik

By me.


----------



## aarhusforever

*Milano:*...from my fav angle 


Milano Porta Nuova Skyline von Obliot auf Flickr


Milano Porta Nuova Skyline von Obliot auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Milano:*...yes, more of the ever growing skyline 


52-21 von juansin1981 auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*...AMAZING :cheers:


Paris vu du ciel von efabet auf Flickr


----------



## ekko

*Moscow at night* :banana:



christos-greece said:


> IMG_5065 par robokarli, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_5099 par robokarli, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_5068 par robokarli, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_5076 par robokarli, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> *** par MiamiRoofing162, sur Flickr


----------



## stefanguti

Wien


----------



## misiek9300

Warsaw 


Zapaleniec said:


> Ściemniało się


----------



## Apfelsaft

*Frankfurt*


----------



## Dakaro

^^ Amazing


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^Amazing old.


----------



## AlMos

http://cs616521.vk.me/v616521470/10e1b/jXxteWHr7fw.jpg


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Moscow, Russia*


http://cs616521.vk.me/v616521318/1180e/u8ovpqjgUOY.jpg


----------



## Alexenergy

Apfelsaft said:


> Well in Russia new Skyscrapers are build due to the belief that they would supposedly display the unstoppable progress of glory mother Russia.
> 
> There isn't such a big demand but the same shit going on as in Dubai, China whatsoever. But, let them play right?


haters gonna hate


----------



## TimeAndTide

*Paris*

la defense par i.gnaus, sur Flickr


----------



## mlody89

warsaw


----------



## skyscraper2012

*Frankfurt, Germany*


----------



## Jamıryo

İstanbul


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILAN*









*By Alma70*


----------



## meteoforumitalia

^^


2014-05-30 35 Porta Nuova di skymino, su Flickr


Watching the Skyline - Milan di albert dros, su Flickr


new skyline of milan di 2darkwings, su Flickr


Milano di I-DAVE, su Flickr


----------



## Crystaldrano

Apfelsaft said:


> Well in Russia new Skyscrapers are build due to the belief that they would supposedly display the unstoppable progress of glory mother Russia.
> 
> There isn't such a big demand but the same shit going on as in Dubai, China whatsoever. But, let them play right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead


The only cities in western europe where the birth of new skyscrapers can be associated to a high demand of land are London and Paris. The rest are just for the sake of displaying "economic progress". Like Berlin, where most of the skyscrapers were built to do a show off between the east and the west.


----------



## Apfelsaft

Crystaldrano said:


> The only cities in western europe where the birth of new skyscrapers can be associated to a high demand of land are London and Paris. The rest are just for the sake of displaying "economic progress". Like Berlin, where most of the skyscrapers were built to do a show off between the east and the west.



I didn't know there were skyscraper in Berlin...


----------



## KlausDiggy

:tongue2:


----------



## Rokugatsu

Crystaldrano said:


> The only cities in western europe where the birth of new skyscrapers can be associated to a high demand of land are London and Paris. The rest are just for the sake of displaying "economic progress". Like Berlin, where most of the skyscrapers were built to do a show off between the east and the west.


Not really... Rotterdam doesn't really have a lot of space (just like the rest of the Netherlands), centrum of Warsaw doesn't have much space either.


----------



## JanVL

Rokugatsu said:


> Not really... Rotterdam doesn't really have a lot of space (just like the rest of the Netherlands), centrum of Warsaw doesn't have much space either.


Warsaw has a lot of free space, contrary to Rotterdam. The city was completely destroyed and the communists leaved a lot of free space.

There are huge plots of land right in the center next to the already built towers, a railway museum has moved and all the surrounding area of the Palace of Culture will be filled with towers as well.


----------



## Rokugatsu

JanVL said:


> Warsaw has a lot of free space, contrary to Rotterdam. The city was completely destroyed and the communists leaved a lot of free space.
> 
> There are huge plots of land right in the center next to the already built towers, a railway museum has moved and all the surrounding area of the Palace of Culture will be filled with towers as well.


In Warsaw, Rotterdam and other cities in Europe, they build a few skycrapers every few years, built by a different companies, which shows a slow growth, more natural progress showing a demand, unlike in Moscow where they are building a whole business center at once. You want me to believe that they suddenly need so much space? Of course not.


----------



## JanVL

Rokugatsu said:


> It was destroyed but rebuilded, it's not like there was nothing in the center when they were building skyscrapers in Warsaw. Also, there is a free space for a few skyscrapers, that's not exactly a lot  I mean, would all those offices and apartmets fit in the center if they wouldn't be in a skyscrapers? Probably not.


This part of the city is not dense. The smaller buildings are gradually being demolished.










The surrounding will be filled



















Those three encirlced areas in the North are being filled with towers. In the West new offices are being built. In the East there are still big areas where there are projects like this.



















Anyway, don't want to spoil the thread, but the point is there is a lot of free area in the city center. And communist buildings are being demolished. 









by Limak11

Anyway, a lot is planned already, some already U/C


----------



## Dmerdude

Jamıryo;114576995 said:


> İstanbul


Overly dramatic music, but nice skyline shots.


----------



## QuantumX

Interesting juxtapositions of the old and the new. :cheers:


2014-05-30 35 Porta Nuova di skymino, su Flickr


Watching the Skyline - Milan di albert dros, su Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Milan is really taking off!! :cheers:


----------



## DzhendoyanV

*M O S C O W*


----------



## aarhusforever

*Istanbul:*


DSC09055 von Samet BOZKURT auf Flickr


DSC09051 von Samet BOZKURT auf Flickr


DSC09062 von Samet BOZKURT auf Flickr


DSC09061 von Samet BOZKURT auf Flickr


DSC09064 von Samet BOZKURT auf Flickr


DSC09082 von Samet BOZKURT auf Flickr


----------



## KamZolt

My Top 10 Modern European Skylines

Premier League
1. Paris
2. Frankfurt
3. Moscow

(Skylines) League Championship
4. London - Canary Wharf
5. Warsaw
6. London - the City

(Skylines) League One
7. Milan
8. Rotterdam
9. The Hague
10. Naples


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*


Qu'ils sont petits les buildings de la défense! von 7Ludo auf Flickr


DSC_8778 von Hanitra RmaX auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Summer Skyline von UrbanCyclops auf Flickr


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw U/C*



















by michal1701










https://www.facebook.com/WarszawaNi...15289652092/10152064897922093/?type=1&theater


----------



## Noren_

Trafny said:


> Moscow looks like 3rd world city. It is just a one huge rubbish. Those few skyscreapers won't help so much. If you would put a cherry on top of a shit, it won't transform into a b-day cake


Poles cant into criticism. :lol:


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Best highrise citys in Germany.*

TV towers are not listed.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_Germany


*1. Frankfurt am Main (30 buildings = 100m) Tallest building= Commerzbank Tower (259m)*








Frankfurt City view by anthony-gurr on Flickr


*2. Cologne (10 buildings = 100m) Tallest building= Köln Tower (149m)*








by User:Raymond on Wikipedia


*3. Berlin (10 buildings = 100m) Tallest buildings= Park Inn & Treptower (both 125m)*








guiadealemania.com


*4. Munich (6 buildings = 100m) Tallest building= Uptown München (146m)*








stadtbild-deutschland.org


*5. Dusseldorf (3 buildings = 100m) Tallest building= ARAG-Hochhaus (125m)*








Düsseldorf am Rhein by  Narreu Chameil on Flickr


*6. Hamburg (3 buildings = 100m) Tallest building= Elbphilharmonie (110m)*








by xavv1


*7. Bonn (2 buildings = 100m) Tallest building = Post Tower (163m)*








koeln-nachrichten.de


*8. Essen (2 buildings = 100m) Tallest building= RWE-Turm (127m)*








manager-magazin.de


*9. Leipzig (1 building = 100m) City Hochhaus (142m)*








by Klaus Kühnast (Emporis)


*10. Bremerhaven (1 building = 100m) Atlantik Hotel Sail City (147m)*








germany.travel


*11. Jena (1 building = 100m) Jentower (144m)*








hotel-blog.de


*12. Nuremberg (1 building = 100m) Business Tower (135m)*








pp-gruppe.de


*13. Offenbach (1 building = 100m) City Tower (122m)*








by Adama


*14. Travemünde (1 building = 100m) Maritim Travemünde (119m)*








panoramio.com


*15. Augsburg (1 building = 100m) Dorint Hotelturm (115m)*








kleeblatt-film.de


*16. Mannheim (1 buildings = 100m) Collini Center (102m)*








by paderwan (DAF)


*17. Timmendorf (1 building = 100m) Maritim Clubhotel (101m)*








by Bin_im_Garten (Wikipedia)


----------



## ekko

Pictures taken in April and other months of this year. I decided to post them, because Moscow has a completely new look at these photos.



human187 said:


> И все-таки Москва - огромный город, застроенный многоэтажными домами. Но этот эффект не так просто запечатлеть:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fotografersha.livejournal.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Сергей Алимов
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://igor113.livejournal.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> форум какой-то


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*Milano*









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=301934&page=55


----------



## Bhound

:storm::storm:


Trafny said:


> Frankfurt, Paris, London. Moscow looks like 3rd world city. It is just a one huge rubbish. Those few skyscreapers won't help so much. If you would put a cherry on top of a shit, it won't transform into a b-day cake


 
Sour Grapes?. Its just so sad how pathetic some people can be.:lol:


----------



## Hell Patrol

guys, some of you have passed 5 photo per post thing. please, watch out.


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^Will not happen again.


----------



## Union Man

*London*


City Lights by Always Sneaky, on Flickr


----------



## Apfelsaft

Trafny said:


> Frankfurt, Paris, London. Moscow looks like 3rd world city. It is just a one huge rubbish. Those few skyscreapers won't help so much. If you would put a cherry on top of a shit, it won't transform into a b-day cake


Even if they try, Moscow will ever be as ugly as it is right now


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








>>>scroll








by martm


----------



## Justa

Sorry, but this is happens every 5 pages,again and again. What the f*ck with you, guyz? Did commies make some sexual experiments with you or what???? You have even more phobias than you think my friend.- get Real Job and get Real Life. Stop this shit from you. I've a lot good friends from Poland, but this is a shame!!!!


----------



## tommolo

^^ and those index do not contains rome either, too few monuments there... :nuts:


----------



## Apfelsaft

Despite the fact that I share your opinion of russian cities, let's not forget that is thread is about skylines and not city assessments


----------



## Justa

Well, My friend, it's not Ok.
" I have a right as anybody else to give my opinion."

in this thread called: Best Modern European *Skyline* 

for opinions like:

"homeless kids addicted to "kokodil", awful architecture, and omnipresent mess is something what civilised countries wouldn't be able to achieve."

We have a full list of competitors - Baku, Wasrsaw, Kyiv,istanbul and many other cities. So Please use your "gentle" and so "useful" critique out of this thread. You have more than 5 topics where you can express yourself as an expert of russian lifestyle.

I was in Moscow 10 years ago - I saw only bad things. Well Russians have a progress, but They can not move so fast to be Western Europe in 20 years.

"The most attractive cities in Europe are London, Paris, Amsterdam, Prague, Venice, Budapest, Barcelona... You can find a lot of indexes and all of them contain those names, but one is for sure- You won't find any Russian name as long as you prepare your own index" 

Thank you for your sarcasm. Offcourse, because Saint Petersburg is shithole!!!! And You won't even check Trip Adviser index or any other!!!

I like your taste too. But this is not correct - your taste can't be implicated to such big cities like Shanghai, NY, HK. So, I tell you again something is wrong with you. I don't have too much time to write here. Good luck to you and to your "rights"


----------



## taskula

İstanbul










http://ppcdn.500px.org/65518645/93790eafb0670ee72df05f770a51ac271983234b/2048.jpg


----------



## taskula

istanbul


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*









by Peberhardt (alias Peter Eberhardt) on Flickr


----------



## JanVL

Trafny, let's fight 'our' Polish-Russian war somewhere else and not spoil this nice thread!


----------



## aarhusforever

*NO MORE HEADBASHING IN THIS THREAD, THANK YOU!*


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


London skyline von st_hart auf Flickr


IMG_6636 von Zefrog auf Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

Guys, we are well into the 21st century. Can we please start acting like it?


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:* by AlMos



AlMos said:


> http://vk.com/albums-575399


by ogonek 



ogonek said:


> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/23159261/ММДЦ/7 июня 2014 года/DSC_4008_1024.jpg


----------



## ekko

Very sad to hear such words, but its's your opinion... 
Russia has not yet claim to be the developed country as UK, France and others. Yes, its main competitors São Paulo, Beijing, Mexico City, Mumbai (very cool cities, by the way). But Moscow is developing. Ugly Soviet commies demolished on a large scale and high-rise building. But Moscow still affects its size and grandeur, isn't it? We, Russian, don't happy with boring Soviet architecture. Architecture of the Stalinist period, I think it is very beautiful, and all that after-gray and dull. But these buildings so much that their demolition will take at least another 40 years ...


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Though I'm a muscovite and I like my city very much, the best skyline in Europe in my opinion is by far La Defence of Paris.


----------



## Bhound

Though the topic here is 'Best Modern European Skyline (Part 3) I think Trafny should not go unchallenged lest he gets a wrong impression. There are forums for bashing countries and cities and not here. I am afraid the moderator should forthwith ban him/her asap because this kind of trash can only come from a schizophrenic maniac on the loose .I am not Russian but Canadian but to say that Russia does not have beautiful cities borders on the ignorance he/she has. I am not sure whether he/she has ever heard of Sochi, Kazan, just to name a few or it is just some Russophobic lunatic gone bonkers. I know its not all Polish who have a problem with Russia and likewise vice versa but he has no place being in this forum.


----------



## Erhan

Bhound said:


> I am not Russian but Canadian but to say that Russia does not...


But 100% of your posts are about Moscow and Russia...










http://500px.com/photo/72952331/the-sun-sets-over-europe-by-rakesh-rajan


----------



## Bhound

^^ Very true because I did my University degree there and this is in no way that I can never be objectionable of some things in Russia but of course that's not the topical issue here.


----------



## Bligh

I loved seeing the smaller German skylines, they look great. 

That streetview shot of Milan was good too. 

And London looks gorgeous as usual... 

Awesome pictures guys.


----------



## Edil Arda

Giant İstanbul panorama: http://www.detaypan.net/istanbul/sapphire/index.html

(the photos are 2 years old unfortunately)


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


HDR: Leuvehaven Rotterdam von larsmarsrotterdam auf Flickr


DSC00808 von Opputrandje auf Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Bhound said:


> Though the topic here is 'Best Modern European Skyline (Part 3) I think Trafny should not go unchallenged lest he gets a wrong impression. There are forums for bashing countries and cities and not here. I am afraid the moderator should forthwith ban him/her asap because this kind of trash can only come from a schizophrenic maniac on the loose .I am not Russian but Canadian but to say that Russia does not have beautiful cities borders on the ignorance he/she has. I am not sure whether he/she has ever heard of Sochi, Kazan, just to name a few or it is just some Russophobic lunatic gone bonkers. I know its not all Polish who have a problem with Russia and likewise vice versa but he has no place being in this forum.


He is done and his posts have been deleted.


----------



## aarhusforever

*Barcelona:*


Barcelona colorada von esther FR auf Flickr


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

My Ranking for the month of May

1- Moscow
2- London
3- Frankfurt
4- Paris
5- Istanbul
6- Benidorm
7- Milano/Barcelona
8- Rotterdam
9- Yektaerinburg
10- Vienna


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


The End Is Near von ollismove auf Flickr


----------



## Awik

Warsaw by me.


----------



## mlody89

warsaw center








by zapaleniec
warsaw wola








by bad_boy








by awik


----------



## ekko

Nubian_Warrior said:


> My Ranking for the month of May
> 
> 1- Moscow
> 2- London
> 3- Frankfurt
> 4- Paris
> 5- Istanbul
> 6- Benidorm
> 7- Milano/Barcelona
> 8- Rotterdam
> 9- Yektaerinburg
> 10- Vienna


oh, how could forget warsaw? in my opinion warsaw should be at least second


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*



Stratosphere 2020 said:


> Foto van Pim Top


----------



## DzhendoyanV

M O S C O W


----------



## DzhendoyanV

*Khodynka, Moscow*


----------



## Rokugatsu

Wow, that apartment blocks in the middle of the first pictute and down on the second looks HUUUUGE. I don't know why, but it looks a bit scary, wouldn't want to live there


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Sochi,
courtesy Zigzag


----------



## Awik

Warsaw 8 hours ago. By me.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt Central Park*










by epizentrum on DAF


----------



## KlausDiggy

I also tried to make a comparison sketch. Unfortunately, not all building heights correctly.
I hope you like it anyway.


----------



## Blackhavvk

Moscow strongly dominates. N2 - Paris N3 - Frankfurt N4 - London N5 -Warsaw


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Novosibirsk


Taken by Sibirius an old picture though!


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Grozny
Taken by Mogamed Aleyva


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*Milano*









*By squadra volante*


----------



## Brzoskwiniowy

*Warsaw*. By me.


----------



## yukatan_boy

KlausDiggy said:


> I also tried to make a comparison sketch. Unfortunately, not all building heights correctly.
> I hope you like it anyway.


Paris, Frankfurt, Moscú and London RULES!!! :bow:


----------



## mlody89

WARSAW
coming soon:
*warsaw spire 220m u/c
*q22 159m u/c
*generation park 140m u/c
*mennica tower 130m (preparation)
*prime corporate prime 96m u/c

>>>scroll


----------



## JanVL

^^ The great thing is that the new metro line runs from the 'Palace of Culture-cluster' to the Warsaw Trade Tower of the Wola Cluster on the right side of the picture. Over the new years that space will be gradually filled. The Wola Cluster will see most of the development. :cheers:


----------



## IngMarco

The skylines depicted in this thread are all great. We are all winners... please no, don't cry


----------



## ekko




----------



## _Night City Dream_

No, Paris is definitely No 1 in Europe.


----------



## doguorsi2

Wow do you really have 20855 likes?? Someone hacked this website


----------



## ekko

doguorsi2 said:


> Wow do you really have 20855 likes?? Someone hacked this website


it's all because he is very useful in the Moscow thread, he is posting a lot of photos of Moscow City. So all it likes well deserved


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Off topic: I'm also trying to post a lot of photos while traveling, especially photos of metro systems.

In Moscow, we have got hundreds of items under construction, skyscrapers, lowrises, road and metro construction, so, I'm keeping eyes on all possible.


----------



## Boogie Woogie

via James Burns









via James Burns










via James Burns










via James Burns


----------



## Union Man

Thank you Boogie Woogie! James burns website is amazing and truly shows off London's skyline.


----------



## ekko

Ekaterinburg during thunderstorms


----------



## Apfelsaft

London is in my opinion the best City in the World. It combines old historic buildings with modern skyscrapers. Cities like Shanghai or Dubai are single-sided and just boring....


----------



## ekko

Apfelsaft said:


> London is in my opinion the best City in the World. It combines old historic buildings with modern skyscrapers. Cities like Shanghai or Dubai are single-sided and just boring....


+100 You absolutely right, man. Shanghai, Hong Kong and Dubai look stunning and cool, but they are some ... artificial, they have no soul. Paris, London, Milan and other European metropolises just combine the history and modern motifs. Shanghai, for example, is almost completely got rid of the historical heritage and national identity lost. He now does not look Chinese, and this is bad.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Dubai yes, has no soul, but you are absolutely wrong about Shanghai or even HK. They do have lots of history.

London seems to me an enormous village. It is hard to view it as a megapolis.


----------



## IThomas

Part of Milan's skyline :cheers:


----------



## Tiaren

_Night City Dream_ said:


> London seems to me an enormous village. It is hard to view it as a megapolis.


Yeah right. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Union Man

*London*

 
St George Wharf Night by a.souppes, on Flickr


Honey Moon, Friday 13th June, 2014 by foxymrcroup, on Flickr


Final hour by pic fix, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*...more than one skyline..


Paris skyline from the top of Montmartre von smoothsilver auf Flickr


Defence von Francesco Nobilia auf Flickr


#147/365 River Skyline von lol smith auf Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Afterglow @ rotterdam skyline by Ilya Korzelius, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Rotterdam seen from a distance of 40 km

Panorama view towards Rotterdam by AngeloMichel.nl, on Flickr


----------



## Rokugatsu

Warsaw by Zapaleniec:


----------



## Avangard-55

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Dubai yes, has no soul, but you are absolutely wrong about Shanghai or even HK. They do have lots of history.
> 
> London seems to me an enormous village. It is hard to view it as a megapolis.


I see it the same way. Thats also, what I love about Moscow and its skyline. There are so much different styles from different historical eras. There are churches, the kremlin, zhe seven sisters, modern highrises (office and also residental buildings), different towers (tv-towers) etc. That's just great.

Shanghai and HK have a soul. That are great cities. Dubai and Doha not.


----------



## Avangard-55

*Wonderful night shots*



moosefoot said:


>





Old-beat said:


>


----------



## mlody89

warsaw
















by zapaleniec
scroll>>>


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Photo taken from out a Football Stadium Light Pole!

Screencap Rotterdam Skyline by E.Kg, on Flickr


----------



## ekko

wowowow! Warsaw looks amazing. Real megapolis.^^


----------



## skyscraperus

Apfelsaft said:


> London is in my opinion the best City in the World. It combines old historic buildings with modern skyscrapers.


How old? From XVIII and XIX century like US ? City with false neo historic buildings. Great Fire 1666 destroyed whole London.
Paris is the best city with plenty of true medieval, renaissance, baroque, classicism, art nouveau and modern buildings.


----------



## Union Man

skyscraperus said:


> How old? From XVIII and XIX century like US ? City with false neo historic buildings. Great Fire 1666 destroyed whole London.
> Paris is the best city with plenty of true medieval, renaissance, baroque, classicism, art nouveau and modern buildings.


The Great Fire of London didn't destroy all of what was then London! :nuts:

London still has many numerous Medieval buildings:

Tower of London
Westminster Hall
Westminster Abbey
St Bartholomew gatehouse
Temple Church
St Bartholomew-the-great
Cloth fair road
St Olave's
Temple area
Southwark cathedral

And many more.


----------



## JanVL

Here we go again .


----------



## Rokugatsu

Warsaw


----------



## 3SPIRES

skyscraperus said:


> How old? From XVIII and XIX century like US ? City with false neo historic buildings. Great Fire 1666 destroyed whole London.
> Paris is the best city with plenty of true medieval, renaissance, baroque, classicism, art nouveau and modern buildings.


Didn't Haussmann knock down most of medieval Paris in the 19th Century?


----------



## Nijal

Most "Medieval" Paris buildings and houses were already gone well before Haussman arrived. But there are still a lot of churches, castles, etc, of that time, the most famous being the cathedral Notre-Dame.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Union Man said:


> The Great Fire of London didn't destroy all of what was then London! :nuts:
> 
> London still has many numerous Medieval buildings:
> 
> Tower of London
> Westminster Hall
> Westminster Abbey
> St Bartholomew gatehouse
> Temple Church
> St Bartholomew-the-great
> Cloth fair road
> St Olave's
> Temple area
> Southwark cathedral
> 
> And many more.


At least Paris looks like a city - with *tall yet old buildings shaping the streets. It feels especially from above, from Eiffel Tower or Monparnasse skyscraper. While when you ride London Eye you just see sparse blocks, here and there, with no connection sometimes. And a bunch of Skyscrapers like in the middle of a field.

P.S. I am a Moscovite, not Parisian.

* - by saying tall I mean 5 - 8 floors, and not 2 - 3 like in London.


----------



## Union Man

_Night City Dream_ said:


> At least Paris looks like a city - with *tall yet old buildings shaping the streets. It feels especially from above, from Eiffel Tower or Monparnasse skyscraper. While when you ride London Eye you just see sparse blocks, here and there, with no connection sometimes. And a bunch of Skyscrapers like in the middle of a field.
> 
> P.S. I am a Moscovite, not Parisian.
> 
> * - by saying tall I mean 5 - 8 floors, and not 2 - 3 like in London.


I just corrected someone who stated all of London was destroyed during the Great Fire of London and that it has no medieval buildings!

I personally haven't said anything bad about Paris, yet a lot of people here insult or put down London for no reason at all.

As for saying skyscrapers in London are in the middle of a field, I can't tell if your trolling or being a bit silly.

P.S. I do like Paris and have been there many times, however i don't go so low to insult a city for no reason!


----------



## justproject

Batumi, Georgia. skyline is rising from day to day


----------



## pedro-Silesia

Paris la defense looks great. Skyline is much more organised than for example London's. Grand Arche makes it so special.


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










http://www.monting.pl/inwestycje/warsaw-spire.html


----------



## Ebeneezer_Goode

skyscraperus said:


> How old? From XVIII and XIX century like US ? City with false neo historic buildings. Great Fire 1666 destroyed whole London.


:lol:


----------



## QuantumX

Stay on topic, guys!


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Union Man said:


> I just corrected someone who stated all of London was destroyed during the Great Fire of London and that it has no medieval buildings!
> 
> I personally haven't said anything bad about Paris, yet a lot of people here insult or put down London for no reason at all.
> 
> As for saying skyscrapers in London are in the middle of a field, I can't tell if your trolling or being a bit silly.
> 
> P.S. I do like Paris and have been there many times, however i don't go so low to insult a city for no reason!


I'm sorry, but I didn't mean any insult. That's really what I feel looking at photos of London from above and not only. It is really sparse.

I like your city (if London is yours), each skyscraper is very good, much better than many of those we have here in Moscow, especially in terms of cladding but if we talk about skyline, London is definitely (IMO) not on the top.


----------



## doguorsi2

London is the best city in my opinion, not only in Europe but in the world. I also love those unique and sustainable skyscrapers in London.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

We are talking about skylines, don't forget.


----------



## Nijal

Batumi skyline is so kitch, it's cute.


----------



## justproject

doguorsi2 said:


> London is the best city in my opinion, not only in Europe but in the world. I also love those unique and sustainable skyscrapers in London.


London is amazing, i love leadenhall building and walkie talkie but it's skyline is far away from perfection


----------



## Stravinsky

_Night City Dream_ said:


> you just see sparse blocks, here and there, with no connection sometimes. And a bunch of Skyscrapers like in the middle of a field.


Couldn't have put it better. That's the most common criticism. Many buildings look even great, but they are completely disconnected from their surroundings. The fact that near skyscrapers are extremely low buildings probably doesn't help either.


----------



## Bligh

A) Other than Hyde Park there are no large 'fields' in Central London or near Skyscraper Clusters - you must have never been to London. 

B) Most buildings in London are 4-5 stories high just as most other European Cities are. 

C) I do not even see any fields in those pictures posted of London, and quite frankly they are some of the highest quality pictures I have ever seen on the website. 


------


Anyway, Paris' other skyline looks cool! Not sure about the 60's block but besides that it looks nice. Love Paris. 

Not too keen on the Batumi skyline... looks very Minecraft-esk if I'm honest. But I guess it's an improvement of what was there before. 

Milan and Rotterdam skylines never fail to impress me. 

Awesome pictures guys!


----------



## Stravinsky

^^ I though he meant most buildings tend to be this size.


----------



## ekko

blah-blah-blah... New photos of Moscow-city, check it out 



mr. MyXiN said:


> *16.06.14*





mr. MyXiN said:


> *16.06.14*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1920x1080*





[D1ego] said:


> *16 и 17.06.2014*


----------



## eddie88

aarhusforever said:


> London: https://www.flickr.com/photos/st_hart/14189555960/ London skyline von st_hart auf Flickr https://www.flickr.com/photos/zefrog/14182238908/ IMG_6636 von Zefrog auf Flickr


Just a quite little village, we have sheep on the underground it's bliss.


----------



## eddie88

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Dubai yes, has no soul, but you are absolutely wrong about Shanghai or even HK. They do have lots of history. London seems to me an enormous village. It is hard to view it as a megapolis.


Are to actually looking at the same pictures as everyone else? IMO London has the best skyline in EU, I love Moscow tho. 

You seem like an enormous troll, hard to view as an intelligent human.


----------



## Stravinsky

^^ Actually, there's some truth. London was formed by the simultaneous growth of two cities and countless villages, which merged together to form Greater London. In some places (Hampstead, Hoxton), the atmosphere is still very quiet, and many people (like retired people) find it pleasant.


----------



## Rokugatsu

This thread turned out to be about insulting every city and each other, how surprising


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*









welt.de









by barbara-walzer/ on Flickr


----------



## Ebeneezer_Goode

I would love that Moscow skyline were it not for that orange monstrosity.


----------



## Dmerdude

Boogie Woogie said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via James Burns


Best Euro city and skyline...by far.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

eddie88 said:


> Are to actually looking at the same pictures as everyone else? IMO London has the best skyline in EU, I love Moscow tho.
> 
> You seem like an enormous troll, hard to view as an intelligent human.


Please, watch your language. I'm expressing my opinion that is based on what I see in person and what I feel.

This is your opinion on London, which I don't agree with, but I don't insult you.

If you knew me personally, I hope, you wouldn't tell such a thing.


----------



## Avangard-55

pedro-Silesia said:


> Paris la defense looks great. Skyline is much more organised than for example London's. Grand Arche makes it so special.


Organized does not mean good. As I wrote before, I like the different styles, buildings and clusters of Moscow. The same I like in London. There is CW, the Shard, Big Ben, the financial quater.

PS: First I was also very shocked of the Mercury City Tower. But with the time I love it more and more. This tower looks differen from every angle.
If you look from the side, it is very massive, very wide. From the front ist looks so tall and slim. From behind it also looks different.
And now I really love the color. It is something different and when the sun shines it looks fantastic. The same at night or in the evening.
And the screen :lol: : Like someone wrote some time ago: " This tower is so ganster"


----------



## Union Man

Another photo of the little village, where all buildings except for its skyscrapers are 2-3 storeys high.









Credit- ibtimes


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...2361201.104286.476877582361279&type=1&theater


----------



## Stravinsky

^^ I think he was not referring to the City of London, which is quite compact, but to Greater London overall. There are many parts of the city that feel all but not very urban, which is a defining feature of the city, not necessarily a weakness. After all, it's not New York City. It has a different history.


----------



## DCFC1

London is the biggest city in Europe and has the most diverse and eclectic skyline by far ... No contest ! ... 

1 London

It's actually embarrassing comparing a city like Frankfurt with a city like London ...


----------



## Stravinsky

^^ No contest for you, maybe. For me Frankfurt has the #1 skyline in Europe, with Paris a somewhat distant second.

(On a side note, Istanbul and Moscow are the largest cities in Europe.)


----------



## Union Man

Stravinsky said:


> ^^ I think he was not referring to the City of London, which is quite compact, but to Greater London overall. There are many parts of the city that feel all but not very urban, which is a defining feature of the city, not necessarily a weakness. After all, it's not New York City. It has a different history.


You are correct about the fact that certain areas of the city do seem quite non urban, which infact can be quite refreshing escaping from the hustle and bustle. This is a feature I like both of London and Paris, when you experience the best of both worlds.

Like you said London is not like New York City, nor do I ever wish for it to replicate it. However I come across frequently a distasteful hostility pointed towards London, more then just criticism which I think is unfair.

Just to clarify I don't think London has anywhere close to the best skyline in the world and it never will, nor do I think it has the best skyline in Europe (your like this Stravinsky :cheers: ), in my opinion paris has a better skyline for its sheer bulk. Frankfurt has the best skyline in Europe in my opinion.


----------



## DCFC1

Stravinsky said:


> ^^ No contest for you, maybe. For me Frankfurt has the #1 skyline in Europe, with Paris a somewhat distant second.
> 
> (On a side note, Istanbul and Moscow are the largest cities in Europe.)


London is bigger than Moscow or Istanbul regarding your 2nd note ! 

London metro is 20M plus ..


----------



## Stravinsky

Union Man said:


> You are correct about the fact that certain areas of the city do seem quite non urban, which infact can be quite refreshing escaping from the hustle and bustle.


Of course it is, and the most refined, and expensive (not necessarily the coolest for a 26-year-old as I am) areas of the city are in fact less central and less busy than, like, Camden Town. I'm not going deep into history and the reasons for this, but that's a fact.

London does not have a single, extremely urban neighbourhood (City apart) like Manhattan (not NYC, which sprawls a lot) or Paris (intramuros, the rest can be much more suburban). This has pros and cons, according to one's preferences.


----------



## DCFC1

London has the most organic and eclectic skyline in Europe ... end of .


----------



## QuantumX

Arguing about population size is for another thread. Also, regarding skylines, guys remember it's all personal opinion.


----------



## Union Man

DCFC1 said:


> London is bigger than Moscow or Istanbul regarding your 2nd note !
> 
> London metro is 20M plus ..


I don't like using metro areas, as there are so many inconsistencies.

City Proper

Istanbul: 14.2 Million
Moscow: 11.5 Million
London: 8.3 Million

Anyway back to skylines!


----------



## Stravinsky

DCFC1 said:


> London is bigger than Moscow or Istanbul regarding your 2nd note !
> 
> London metro is 20M plus ..


Most sources put its metropolitan area between 10.5 and 13 million. The comparison is not easy as both Moscow and Istanbul are not part of the EU and are therefore outside ESPON. Yet, sources like OECD and the UN Department of Economic and Social Affairs put them ahead of all other cities, with Istanbul slightly larger than Moscow.


----------



## QuantumX

Union Man said:


> Anyway back to skylines!


Yes, please! This is one of the most hard-headed forums I've ever had to deal with. No wonder Yellow Fever asked for my help here.


----------



## markfos

DCFC1 said:


> It's actually embarrassing comparing a city like Frankfurt with a city like London ...


You are right, since Frankfurt has the best skyline in Europe so far.


----------



## QuantumX

markfos said:


> You are right, since Frankfurt has the best skyline in Europe so far.


Again, guys! It's just a matter of opinion. Don't get too worked up about it as people tend to do in this forum.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Actually all comparative threads are about expressing ones personal opinion, which often leads to arguing. 

But I wouldn't want to see these threads closed.


----------



## misiek9300

*Warsaw*


Zapaleniec said:


>





Zapaleniec said:


>


----------



## Nijal

Moscow skyline looks like it's photoshoped.


----------



## ekko

Nijal said:


> Moscow skyline looks like it's photoshoped.


yep, it's true because they are not very in tune with the old Soviet buildings. But I think it's a very cool mix of old and new. If you take the perspective from the areas with new buildings, the Moscow City will look very harmonious.


----------



## ekko

del


----------



## ekko

*Moscow*


----------



## KlausDiggy

del


----------



## skyscraperus

Skylines are interesting only on pictures. When I have been to London, Paris, Moscow and Istanbul, I didn't saw any skyline and skyscrapers, but I saw beautiful streets and old buildings, monuments, churches, parks...


----------



## arno-13

Does a thread showing skyscrapers districts from the ground, with the point of vue of the inhabitants ? 
We could compare public spaces, streets connexions, general organisation, life within the disctrict (shops, coffees, events..) the perpectives, the eventual "canyon feel" ... 

That would be a better subject to discuss than a skyline which is obviously subjective as everyone has its own tastes.
And this thread would become only pics and likes.


----------



## LeCom

Not Europe's best nor largest/tallest by a long shot, but it's worth adding it to the mix as a pretty good representative of a typical large Far Southeast European city.









http://news.bbcimg.co.uk/media/images/63192000/gif/_63192714_russia_rostov_september_2012.gif


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...480.1073741828.456868574420626&type=1&theater


----------



## IThomas

Milan, Porta Nuova District


----------



## Otoman Empire 1453w




----------



## Otoman Empire 1453w




----------



## ekko

I have not seen the skyline of Istanbul for a long time. He's just awesome, why is it so rarely seen on this forum?


----------



## KlausDiggy

Super pictures so far.:drool::master:


----------



## TimeAndTide

*Old photo of La Défense ( 4 or 5 years ago ) without D2, Majunga, Carpe Diem*








_google_


----------



## TimeAndTide

~~


----------



## rotterdamthebest

Newtontoppen


----------



## IThomas

*Milan*


----------



## arno-13

edit


----------



## Edil Arda

ekko said:


> I have not seen the skyline of Istanbul for a long time. He's just awesome, why is it so rarely seen on this forum?





KlausDiggy said:


> Super pictures so far.:drool::master:


actually those photos are very old,
here is current skyline,





































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=228812&page=183


----------



## Otoman Empire 1453w

*ISTANBUL *


----------



## Otoman Empire 1453w




----------



## skyscraperus

By CERGYRAMA


----------



## taskula

izmir 21.6.2014


----------



## taskula

izmir


----------



## taskula

İstanbul 22.06.2014


----------



## meteoforumitalia

IThomas said:


> *Milan*


very good indeed! :cheers:


----------



## doguorsi2

Istanbul, Turkey. Taken by me, two hours ago.


----------



## Jamıryo

İSTANBUL








https://www.facebook.com/Sorgulayan...4390316610760/684786788237778/?type=1&theater


----------



## DCFC1

Noren_ said:


> Moscow metropolitan area is 17 million citizens and 13,500 sq. km. London metropolitan area is also 17 million citizens but only 11,400 sq. km.


doesnt that just support my point ?? 

London is bigger than Moscow .. 

movin on ... lol


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM
*


Marin said:


> 21.06:


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM
*


jb_nl said:


> Zaterdag 21-06-2014
> Wilhelminapier vanuit Maastoren 1025 by JespervdBerg, on Flickr
> 
> Wijnhaveneiland 1053C by JespervdBerg, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*



domtoren said:


> Skûtsjesilen.


----------



## SASH

*THE HAGUE*



EPA001 said:


> De skyline van Den Haag vanuit de Maastoren op de dag van de architectuur:


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Rotterdam / NL, 2014 by william veerbeek, on Flickr

rotterdam_centrum by rikvanderkroon, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

scroll >>

DSC00991 by nick baumann, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

- skyline Rotterdam april 2014 - by Jacqueline ter Haar, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Rotterdam Harbour by Tripl3 D, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Kop van Zuid Rotterdam panorama by PvRFotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Otoman Empire 1453w

*ISTANBUL*


----------



## Noren_

DCFC1 said:


> doesnt that just support my point ??


N-n-nope... :lol:


----------



## Edil Arda

Otoman Empire 1453w said:


> *ISTANBUL*


Please dont post old photos.


Ataşehir district of İstanbul,
Ataşehir Skyline by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## Union Man

*London*


Old Street and The City by Fieldy., on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw








By Hawk


----------



## denizpolat

^^

Palace of Culture and Science, It's the best clock tower of the world and it makes Warsaw's skyline unique.


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw by Maciej Ramos


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Visit my new list of the 200 highest high-rise buildings in Germany. I will expand the list one by one.*

Link--->http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1733928


----------



## JuanPaulo

Rotterdam has great density! Its skyline is climbing fast in my book! Thanks for all the great pictures! kay:


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*Milano* this night









*By Francesco Langiulli*


----------



## isaidso

SASH said:


> rotterdam_centrum by rikvanderkroon, on Flickr


What is that city in the distance, The Hague?


----------



## human187

Moscow:


alexen said:


> 22 июня 2014


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Yekaterinburg

courtesy of Umformer


----------



## HD

jekaterinburg looks interesting. is it in europe though? I always thought it's in asia, although pretty close to the imaginary boarder in the ural...


----------



## Noren_

HD said:


> is it in europe though? I always thought it's in asia, although pretty close to the imaginary boarder in the ural...


6. *Both Russia and Turkey are categorized on SSC as part of the European section and therefore both countries are accepted as full European nations in our forum.

*


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Images are from 2009. Because of the good angle still worth posting them here.

Skyline Rotterdam by Fotodraad, on Flickr

Rotterdam skyline 20091109 by Fotodraad, on Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

JuanPaulo said:


> *Milan, Italy*
> 
> cono ottico by Wiz'o'Oz, on Flickr


Great pic!

more:









*By tonodb*









*By Orcokahn*


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*



















http://nowawarszawa.pl/gdanski-business-center-oddany-do-uzytku/


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*


Sunset Over Warsaw by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr


----------



## Erhan

http://500px.com/photo/75258763/golden-istanbul-by-zeynep-sezerman


foggy river by svabodda, on Flickr


20140622-_1080369-flickr.jpg by picsporadic, on Flickr









https://foursquare.com/akawa17









https://foursquare.com/dogandogan473


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Yekaterinburg

courtesy of Umformer


----------



## ekko

I do not know, it's Europe or Asia, but I know that Ekaterinburg is located just on the border. In any case, we would not upload photos of cities, located east of Yekaterinburg. For obvious reasons


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw








by polex








by zapaleniec


----------



## Avangard-55

*Yekaterinburg*

I look forward to see it in 2-3 years.



Umformer said:


> в 21:00 сегодня, Екатеринбург


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by zasekunde.pl


----------



## QuantumX

Noren_ said:


> 6. *Both Russia and Turkey are categorized on SSC as part of the European section and therefore both countries are accepted as full European nations in our forum.
> 
> *


Thanks for reminding people of this.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*









by User:Epizentrum on https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/deed.en


----------



## Disturbing Reality

I like how Paris kept the highrises away from the Eiffel tower.


Nijal said:


> *PARIS*


----------



## Disturbing Reality

London
Moscow
Paris
Frankfurt
Warsaw
Istanbul
Barcelona
Benidorm
Madrid
Rotterdam


----------



## [email protected]

Paris
Moskow
London
Frankfurt
Warsaw
Milan
Rotterdam
Benidorm
Madrid
Liverpool


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










By Zapaleniec

(The building in the front is the new Museum of the History of Polish Jews. Left is the Warsaw Ghetto monument, famous from Brandt's 'Warschauer Kniefall'.)


----------



## Erhan

Istanbul - Levent from 3 different angles









http://500px.com/photo/75481793/sunset-and-old-city-by-metin-akelma









http://500px.com/photo/75472349/blue-moon-by-kursad-sezgin


_MG_7091_MG_7091 by koberjullia, on Flickr









http://photodeny.deviantart.com/art/Bogazici2-465163622


----------



## Jamıryo

İSTANBUL









http://wowturkey.com/t.php?p=/tr647/OMERA_DSC_0078.jpg


----------



## ekko

Avangard-55 said:


> *Yekaterinburg*
> 
> I look forward to see it in 2-3 years.


Wow, on these photos Yekaterinburg looks like large Brasilian city


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

my July Ranking:

1- Moscow
2- London
3- Paris
4- Frankfurt
5- Istanbul
6- Benidorm
7- Rotterdam
8- Milan/Vienna
9- Yekaterinburg
10- Hague


----------



## level1

Nubian_Warrior said:


> my June Ranking:
> 
> 1- Moscow
> 2- London
> 3- Paris
> 4- Frankfurt
> 5- Istanbul
> 6- Benidorm
> 7- Rotterdam
> 8- Milan/Vienna
> 9- Warsaw
> 10- Yekaterinburg


Benidorm 6 ???? )


----------



## level1

*Ranking. 07.14*

1. Paris
2. Frankfurt
3. London
4. Moscow
5. Istanbul
6. Warsaw
7. Rotterdam
8. Milan
9. Vienna
10. Hague


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Yekaterinburg

courtesy of Umformer


----------



## Blackhavvk

level1 said:


> 1. Paris
> 2. Frankfurt
> 3. London
> 4. Moscow
> 5. Istanbul
> 6. Warsaw
> 7. Rotterdam
> 8. Milan
> 9. Vienna
> 10. Hague


Moscow 4?))))


----------



## level1

Look at the whole city not just skyscrapers.


----------



## Blackhavvk

level1 said:


> Look at the whole city not just skyscrapers.


 OK


human187 said:


> И все-таки Москва - огромный город, застроенный многоэтажными домами. Но этот эффект не так просто запечатлеть:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fotografersha.livejournal.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Сергей Алимов
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://vk.com/brock_msc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://igor113.livejournal.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> форум какой-то


I find it difficult to understand how you can not give first place.


KlausDiggy said:


> I also tried to make a comparison sketch. Unfortunately, not all building heights correctly.
> I hope you like it anyway.


----------



## Erhan

This angle would be great if the skyscrapers in the foreground weren't blocking the ones in the back :/


İstanbul by Mustafa Mert Ülkü, on Flickr


----------



## Blackhavvk

JanVL said:


> I don't get your point about Dubai . You can build 100 towers of 400m, which would be impressive, but if they are all ugly they don't make the best skyline.
> 
> You say it yourself. You name the designs of the skyscrapers; most of them are nice. The Gherkin in London isn't high, but it is nicely designed. I don't care if towers in Moscow are 200 or 300m, but if they are nicely designed, they contribute to a nice skyline.
> 
> Benidorm has a lot of relatively high buildings, but in terms of aesthetics they don't score a lot and therefore it isn't the best skyline in Europe.


 Towers in Moscow are not beautiful?


Boch said:


> Сегодня на рассвете. 25.06.2014 05:00-06:00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Остальное тут - http://bochkarev-msc.livejournal.com/68590.html





Rokugatsu said:


> And yet you rate Moscow #1, which has probably like 100 times more commie blocks and they are not even renovated, lol. Skyline of Moscow is just endless sea of commie blocks and the new bussiness center.
> 
> Ghettos in Warsaw? Don't be ridiculous. Take your personal problems with Warsaw somewhere else and judge the skyline.


Disappoints me that you know nothing about Moscow. There are many beautiful buildings, modern houses, historic districts. You must visit Moscow.


----------



## Avangard-55

1. Moscow 
2. London
3. Paris
4. Warsaw
5. Frankfurt
6. Istanbul
7. Rotterdam
8. Benidorm
9. Vienna
10. Milan


----------



## AJIekc

1. Moscow (big Moscow)
2 Paris/Frankfurt
3. London (overrated)/Istanbul
4. Warsaw/Rotterdam/Benidorm (underrated)
5 Vienna/Milan/Madrid/Naples/Yekaterinburg


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








burning building of the warsaw spire








by erichhot








by avik


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*









by Beggi on DAF


----------



## isaidso

*Simmer down folks. We've had 2 European Skyline threads closed already. Be respectful of others and avoid city/country bashing.*

I had Moscow in #1 spot for quite a while, but I think London has pulled ahead of it now.

1. London
2. Moscow
3. Frankfurt
4. Paris
5. Istanbul


----------



## KlausDiggy

No Moscow bashing here. Here are all Forumer welcome as long as they follow the rules. This also applies to "Apfelsaft"

Incidentally, we should celebrate. We have reached the 100 page.


----------



## KlausDiggy

isaidso said:


> *Simmer down folks. We've had 2 European Skyline threads closed already. Be respectful of others and avoid city/country bashing.*
> 
> I had Moscow in #1 spot for quite a while, but I think London has pulled ahead of it now.
> 
> 1. London
> 2. Moscow
> 3. Paris
> 4. Istanbul
> 5. Warsaw
> 6. Rotterdam


Where is Frankfurt ?


----------



## Avangard-55

JanVL said:


> Everyone has his own taste.


That's right.




JanVL said:


> Frankfurt is spectacular, but Moscow is on the good way to overtake it. Though I don't like the orange tower in Moscow, it's cladding looks bad, but that turning building for example is great.


In my opinion ist the other way. Frankfurt is nice, but nothing special (only Messeturm ist really great). 
And Moscow is spectacular. Many different buildings and towers you don't find so in other cities. Very spectacular and unique. Many different styles, many different time periods.


----------



## isaidso

38 is quite good. In terms of scale, Moscow and Istanbul are way out in front.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*1 Rank Skylines: Cities with more than 30 skyscrapers (150m+) compl. , T/O*[/B]

1. Moscow
2. Istanbul

*2 Rank Skylines: Cities with more than 10 skyscrapers (150m+) compl. , T/O*

1. Paris
2. London
3. Frankfurt

*3 Rank Skylines: Cities with more than 5 skyscrapers (150m+)*

1. Warsaw 

*4 Rank Skylines: Cities from 3 to 5 skyscrapers (150m+)*

1. Madrid 
2. Milan (Tendency ascending to rank 3)
3. Benidorm
4. Yekaterinburg
5. Rotterdam
6. Baku

*5 Rank Skyline: Cities with 2 or 1 skyscrapers (150m+)*

1. Ankara (Tendency ascending to rank 4)
2. Izmir (Tendency ascending to rank 4)
3. Vienna
4. Kiev
5. Lyon
6. Barcelona
7. Wrocław
8. Malmö
9. Bonn
10. Sevilla
11. Bilbao
12. Manchester
13. Monaco
14 Brüssel
15. Konya
16. Mersin
17. Turin
18. Sarajevo


----------



## Union.SLO

You've left out Barcelona!

+ Sarajevo, I think the Avaz Twist Tower is over 150m high.


----------



## Blackhavvk

Quicksilver said:


> Also, what are three towers above 150 m in Ekaterenburg?


1)Iset ( T/O after installing crown 209m)
2)Vysotsky ( Com 188m)
3)Sverdlovsk [ex. Prizma] (T/O 151m)


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^


----------



## doguorsi2

*Istanbul, Turkey*










http://www.fotokritik.com/3203524/istanbulun-newyorku


----------



## Quicksilver

Blackhavvk said:


> 1)Iset ( T/O after installing crown 209m)
> 2)Vysotsky ( Com 188m)
> 3)Sverdlovsk [ex. Prizma] (T/O 151m)


Thanks,

I wasn't following this very closely, but 151 m in Prizma is with that antenna. In this case Saffron square in Croydon is also should have 150+, as it has the similarly designed antenna:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=520683&page=9

Iset is toped out?


----------



## Blackhavvk

Quicksilver said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I wasn't following this very closely, but 151 m in Prizma is with that antenna. In this case Saffron square in Croydon is also should have 150+, as it has the similarly designed antenna.
> 
> Iset is toped out?


1) At Prizma not worth antenna. It stands spire. He is considered in the calculation of height. Similarly Saffron square has a height of exactly 150 meters (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1642209 international thread)
2) 2 days ago on Russian thread was declared the end of monolithic works. Remaining only glass and crown


----------



## DCFC1

Warsaw looks cool in the pics above ...

Frankfurt is ok but it's the same shots from the same angles ALL the time... deviate from these and it sems like a village in comparison to London or Moscow...


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Blackhavvk said:


> 1)Iset ( T/O after installing crown 209m)
> 2)Vysotsky ( Com 188m)
> 3)Sverdlovsk [ex. Prizma] (T/O 151m)


I think Opera Tower which is currently under construction should make a fourth addition to the over 150m+ in Yekaterinburg, that will be followed by the Twin Nekolayvskey towers,roughly after 3 years Yekaterinburg might have 6 towers over 150m+, is that true that Ural Tower which is over 380m plus will be constructed after Iset Tower?


----------



## the man from k-town

FRANKFURT / MAIN , GERMANY


Skyline seen from Goetheturm, Frankfurt, Germany von JH_1982 auf Flickr


Frankfurt Skyline seen from Burg Königstein, Germany von JH_1982 auf Flickr


----------



## Szymulek

*Warsaw, Poland*

New Castorama TV advertisement:


----------



## Skyline.Fan

DCFC1 said:


> Warsaw looks cool in the pics above ...
> 
> Frankfurt is ok but it's the same shots from the same angles ALL the time... deviate from these and it sems like a village in comparison to London or Moscow...


You don't want me to start about London. Just relax.


----------



## IThomas

*Milan*


----------



## human187

Moscow:


By *D1ego*:


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








by zapaleniec








by kafarek


----------



## DCFC1

My latest top ten 

1 London
2 Moscow
3 Istanbul
4 Paris
5 Frankfurt
6 Warsaw
7 Rotterdam
8 Yekaterinburg
9 Vienna
10 Birmingham


----------



## SASH

*THE HAGUE*

View on midtown The Hague, seen from downtown by davidvankeulen, on Flickr

Haagse Toren by davidvankeulen, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*AMSTERDAM*

The Amstel | Amsterdam, The Netherlands by Epskamp, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*THE HAGUE*

Haagse Hoogbouw by suasso, on Flickr


----------



## doguorsi2

^^ Perfect!


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Panorama Rotterdam by MBarendse, on Flickr

Noordereiland Rotterdam by MBarendse, on Flickr

Wilhelminapier Rotterdam by MBarendse, on Flickr

a station with a view by MBarendse, on Flickr

Rotterdam Wijnhavencluster by MBarendse, on Flickr


----------



## WMS

1. Frankfurt
2. London
3. Paris
4. Istanbul
5. Moscow
6. Warsaw
7. Rotterdam
8. Hague
9. Milan
10. Vienna


----------



## doguorsi2

Sash, you upload really interesting, colorful, beautiful pictures of the Dutch skylines nowadays. Rotterdam doesn't look so gray and boring anymore. Good job. Thanks!


----------



## SASH

^^
:cheers:


----------



## skyscraperus

By lh photo








By lh photo


----------



## ekko

*MOSCOW*


----------



## Core Rising

A few from the weekend.


London Skyline by corerising, on Flickr


Parliament Hill View by corerising, on Flickr


Francis Crick Institute by corerising, on Flickr


Euston by corerising, on Flickr


Canary Wharf Skyline by corerising, on Flickr


The City of London by corerising, on Flickr


Lexicon & Canaletto by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

St Petersburg

courtesy of Ritmo-F

Its a moderate looking skyline unless the Lakhta Center Tower constructed


----------



## JuanPaulo

My top 10 kay:

1. Paris
2. Frankfurt
3. Moscow
4. London
5. Istanbul
6. Warsaw
7. Benidorm
8. Rotterdam
9. Hague
10. Milan


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

07 juli 2014, zonsondergang Rotterdam Centrum by rikvanderkroon, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*AMSTERDAM*

Zuidas by JdJ Photography (www.jdj-photography.nl), on Flickr

SMS_20140409_0537.jpg by Luchtfotografie SiebeSwart.nl Aerial Photography, on Flickr

SMS_20140409_0516.jpg by Luchtfotografie SiebeSwart.nl Aerial Photography, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Erasmus Bridge B2 by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr

Erasmusbrug Blue Hour by Tom Roeleveld, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*THE HAGUE*

Justice Towers / Turfmarkt / The Hague by zilverbat., on Flickr

Het Plein in The Hague by zilverbat., on Flickr

Urban Density by Christopher A. Dominic, on Flickr

The Hague Skyline by Tom Roeleveld, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*AMSTERDAM*

AMS-ND30 -///- Amsterdam, Netherlands by N+C Photo, on Flickr

AMS-POL50 -///- Amsterdam, Netherlands by N+C Photo, on Flickr

A view from World Trade Center by tim, TimCooperPhotos.com, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

White house by JdJ Photography (www.jdj-photography.nl), on Flickr

Scheepmakershaven, Rotterdam by Stephan Neven, on Flickr


----------



## Apfelsaft

*DISCUSS: Best Modern European Skyline (Part3)*

@SASH i appreciate your ambition, but is it really necessary to submit 5 posts at once? Pls keep it under control


----------



## o0ink

Vienna - Manhattan was yesterday!! 



CBrug said:


> Wien mit Donaucity im Abendlicht, von der Tirolerhofsiedlung oberhalb von Perchtoldsdorf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gleicher Standpunkt, Donaucity etwas herangezoomt


----------



## SASH

@ Apfelsaft
It were 6!
Why are you picking me to tell this? There are several members who post even more than 5 or 6 per day in this Thread.
The last 10 pages there where hardly any R'dam or The Hague images posted. These pages were bombed with images of Warsaw and Istanbul, which for me personal is no problem by the way.
I will keep it under control next time, but the other members should do as well.


----------



## Fab87

DCFC1 said:


> My latest top ten
> 
> 1 London
> 2 Moscow
> 3 Istanbul
> 4 Paris
> 5 Frankfurt
> 6 Warsaw
> 7 Rotterdam
> 8 Yekaterinburg
> 9 Vienna
> 10 Birmingham


Birmingham in the top10 while Milan and the Hague are out. Meh...


----------



## Stravinsky

Birmingham :lol:


----------



## aarhusforever

Soooo many awesome photos of the European skylines...thank you all for sharing :cheers:


----------



## Quicksilver

Stravinsky said:


> Birmingham :lol:


Why not, from certain angles I liked it, even though I prefer Liverpool or Leeds:









http://www.carmelite.org/pictures/Lay Carmel/birminghamtoc03.jpg

Or may be he meant this one :lol:


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*


La Defense von wazou_75 auf Flickr


La Défense at sunset, viewed from Arc de Triomphe, Paris, France von fcphoto auf Flickr


La Défense von wazou_75 auf Flickr


----------



## Bligh

^ Great pictures of La Defense. Good quality pictures. Great Skyline! 

Althought there were a hell of a lot of Dutch pictures - they all looked very impressive. I especially love Rotterdam. 

Milan is coming on a treat! Looks gorgeous. Very sleek. 

& Yes - Birmingham does have quite an impressive skyline considering it's not a huge financial centre. Let's not laugh at someones opinion aye fellas. 

But nothing can beat my London. (imo of course blah blah blah). 


Awesome pictures guys. Keep it up.


----------



## Fab87

from certain angles Paris is just...WOW!


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Skyline Frankfurt von windo licker auf Flickr


Skyline seen from Zeilgalerie @ Night, Frankfurt, Germany von JH_1982 auf Flickr


Skyline seen from Schaumainkai @ Night, Frankfurt, Germany von JH_1982 auf Flickr


----------



## JS97

1. Paris
2. London
3. Frankfurt
4. Moscow
5. Istanbul
6. Rotterdam
7. Warsaw
8. Milan
9. the Hague
10. Vienna


----------



## aarhusforever

*Brussels:*


20140607091510.jpg von polanri auf Flickr


20140607092021.jpg von polanri auf Flickr


20140607091912.jpg von polanri auf Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

I love the architecture close up in the second photo.


----------



## dj4life

Among the most popular ones..

The best: Moscow, Istanbul, Frankfurt, Paris
Good ones: London, Warsaw, Rotterdam
Decent ones: Vienna, Milan.


----------



## IThomas

Bligh said:


> Milan is coming on a treat! Looks gorgeous. Very sleek.


more sckyscrapers, an example: Hadid - Libeskind - Isozaki / 2


----------



## doguorsi2

aarhusforever said:


> *Frankfurt:*
> 
> 
> Skyline seen from Zeilgalerie @ Night, Frankfurt, Germany von JH_1982 auf Flickr


I just adore those low rises. They are the result of such a brilliant idea that was implemented into the destroyed German cities right after WW2. They are very sharp, yet sleek but also soulful. They serve the purpose very well and they do fit into even the most historical districts. They are the best thing that Germans added into the world of architecture in my opinion.


----------



## Avemano

Milano is gonna slay Europe soon, I think it is the most impressive improvement in the last few years with Moscow (but more elegant imo) :hug:


----------



## Avemano

*P A R I S *
Light (and bucolic lol) side of La Défense :hug:


----------



## slawik1416

1. Frankfurt
2. Paris
3. Warsaw
4. Rotterdam 
5 London
6. Moscow
7. The Hague 
8. Istanbul
9. Milan
10. Oslo 

An explanation for those who probably just think "WTF? London and Moscow at 5th and 6th place?" 
I love London, but not rly for the skyline. I personally don't like it, it looks great on pics, but when I was there it just bored me. You don't rly get the feeling that those buildings are that high, when you're walking on the street.
Moscow: It's great, but I just don't get it now. It's like a couple of rly high skyscrapers put in one place, it needs some of middle high buildings and some low rises to make it more complex and consistent. And it has no soul like La Defense or Warsaw, so I thing I will never find it rly interesting.


----------



## doguorsi2

slawik1416 said:


> 1. Frankfurt
> 2. Paris
> 3. Warsaw
> 4. Rotterdam
> 5 London
> 6. Moscow
> 7. The Hague
> 8. Istanbul
> 9. Milan
> 10. Oslo


Even though I totally respect your opinion, I think you are a delusional person.


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

I want to rank Frankfurt as the best skyline because of their great football team followed by Rotterdam and the Hague :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Blackhavvk

slawik1416 said:


> 1. Frankfurt
> 2. Paris
> 3. Warsaw
> 4. Rotterdam
> 5 London
> 6. Moscow
> 7. The Hague
> 8. Istanbul
> 9. Milan
> 10. Oslo
> 
> An explanation for those who probably just think "WTF? London and Moscow at 5th and 6th place?"
> I love London, but not rly for the skyline. I personally don't like it, it looks great on pics, but when I was there it just bored me. You don't rly get the feeling that those buildings are that high, when you're walking on the street.
> Moscow: It's great, but I just don't get it now. It's like a couple of rly high skyscrapers put in one place, it needs some of middle high buildings and some low rises to make it more complex and consistent. And it has no soul like La Defense or Warsaw, so I thing I will never find it rly interesting.





Lack of broad vision and a detailed review of each of the cities led you to that opinion. At the Moscow International Business Centre has its own style. He is not like any one such center in the world. This futuristic skyscrapers district some very unusual and eye-catching design. This is called in Russia: spirit of city. Just that you never been interested by Moscow skyscrapers. You are trying to maintain the integrity of itself to create a small picture of skyscrapers in Europe using only skyscrapers EU. You do not want to delve into the skyscrapers of Istanbul Moscow and Yekaterinburg. This is called a lack of broad-minded. And there is not something to be proud.


----------



## slawik1416

You rly want to bring politics into this? I was in every of those cities besides Istanbul  And that list is just my opinion, and how I feel about those skylines, just respect that. You don't have to change people with different opinions, It's like to change someone who likes brunettes to be into blondes, but u probably will call him racist.


----------



## Blackhavvk

slawik1416 said:


> You rly want to bring politics into this?


No, I do not want to go into politics. It's true just narrow outlook. It can not only be EU. Can be pointed at the East Europe, only Germany or in cities where there are few buildings. (Easy to remember all the skyscrapers.) Simply in your case you sharpened on the EU and put on the 6 and 8 place objectively best.


----------



## slawik1416

My Grandpa was Belorussian, my best friend is Turkish and over the half of my friends are Russian, I just don't like those skylines that much like the others, but it has nothing to do with that they are east European.
You probably have some paranoia, that many EU citizens don't rly respect eastern countries, but it's not me.


----------



## doguorsi2

*Istanbul, Turkey by 2015* (Most of the towers are U/C and a few others will be U/C soon. Honestly, I don't want more towers to be built in Istanbul. It is already too crowded. Plus the Syrian refugees, plus the tourists, plus this plus that... The city is going for 20 million!)


----------



## Erhan

^^ I did that one back in 2012 I think  6 of them are already completed, 1 has changed design, 5 are U/C and 2 are Prep. Also there are 2 new towers that can be seen från this angle.


----------



## Ignacio_

SASH, those photos of Rotterdam are amazing!


----------



## Erhan

Bomonti and Sisli clusters with the new metro bridge in the foreground...I don't like it.


----------



## aarhusforever

*Istanbul:*


High rise skyline von Lost in SE Asia auf Flickr


----------



## Nodara95

*Batumi,Georgia*


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Primrose Hill (down) 3jul14 von richardbw9 auf Flickr


Parliament Hill von Clugg14 auf Flickr


----------



## o0ink

Vienna









https://www.flickr.com/photos/4720935/10731621243/









https://www.time-lapse-footage.com/video-clip-373/vienna-donau-timelapse-4k--ultra-hd


----------



## IThomas

An old pic  Milan's Porta Nuova district


----------



## JS97

What really annoys me about this thread is that if someone gives a opinion that isn't popular and isn't by the liking of other people they attack that person instantly. I think everybody has a diffrent view on things. Some people like Moscow for its super tall skyscrapers and really modern look, others think its not coherant enough. Than you can't just say that person is delusional. What is the sense of a DISCUSS forum if someone can't give his true opinion!


----------



## Dmerdude

doguorsi2 said:


> *Istanbul, Turkey by 2015* (Most of the towers are U/C and a few others will be U/C soon. Honestly, I don't want more towers to be built in Istanbul. It is already too crowded. Plus the Syrian refugees, plus the tourists, plus this plus that... The city is going for 20 million!)


Istanbul is booming. It's an Asian city after all :troll:


----------



## doguorsi2

JS97 said:


> What really annoys me about this thread is that if someone gives a opinion that isn't popular and isn't by the liking of other people they attack that person instantly. I think everybody has a diffrent view on things. Some people like Moscow for its super tall skyscrapers and really modern look, others think its not coherant enough. Than you can't just say that person is delusional. What is the sense of a DISCUSS forum if someone can't give his true opinion!


Hi there. Welcome to the forum! Just to be clear, I wasn't attacking anyone. He told us his opinion and I told him my opinion about his list. I also stated "with all due respect" before I let him know my opinion about his list. I believe it is not attacking but discussing. Cheers :cheers1:


----------



## Blackhavvk

JS97 said:


> What really annoys me about this thread is that if someone gives a opinion that isn't popular and isn't by the liking of other people they attack that person instantly. I think everybody has a diffrent view on things. Some people like Moscow for its super tall skyscrapers and really modern look, others think its not coherant enough. Than you can't just say that person is delusional. What is the sense of a DISCUSS forum if someone can't give his true opinion!


What is the meaning to express their opinion, if you do not want to know that it does not coincide with the views of others and think, maybe I'm wrong? I did so with London and Istanbul. And helped me in this discussion and study. Opinion, it is desirable to be changed over time.


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Novisibirsk

courtesy of D Man Mongol


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








by https://www.facebook.com/essenceoflife.pochmara


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Madrid

(c) of Palvemadrid


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Nodara95 said:


> *Batumi,Georgia*


The skyline looks from a distance like an amusement park


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Sochi

(C) son of the sun


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

The new Super Tall cluster in Moscow called Crocus City Donald Trump Tower will be among the first skyscrapers
(c) RS


----------



## ekko

*Yekaterinburg*


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*



derUlukai said:


> (c)Huebner/Vogler - faz.net


----------



## Dmerdude

Nubian_Warrior said:


> The new Super Tall cluster in Moscow called Crocus City Donald Trump Tower will be among the first skyscrapers
> (c) RS


They'd prolly finish it in 50 years.


----------



## Edil Arda

mall -or whatever it is- looks terrible, cluster is nice.

İstanbul,
Levent,








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9127375331

Maslak,









Skyline,
Untitled by M. Ali Erdem, on Flickr

Note: All photos are a bit old.


----------



## taskula

ANKARA/ TURKEY


----------



## Edil Arda

wowturkey images can't be shared directly. ^^


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Dmerdude said:


> They'd prolly finish it in 50 years.


I'd say about 15~ 20 years because many Billionaires and investors involved in the project!
the current MIBC has taken about 15 years or less!


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Lyon

(c) babass


----------



## ekko

*MOSCOW*





Aerial shots 








Silver clouds


----------



## Radiokott

ekko said:


> *Yekaterinburg*


давно заметил, что у уфuмских/poccuйскuх юзеров бeда co вkyсом, выложили фотку с koммuблoчным тpeшаkoм из спальных районов, чyдовuщным циpkом на пepeднем плане, а более-менее прuлuчную скайлайновую фотку нет:


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Berlin

(c)Stefan Schafer


----------



## Birmingham

Stravinsky said:


> Birmingham :lol:


Why is everyone laughing at me  




:lol:

On a serious note. Thankyou DCFC for putting us in the top 10 but I wouldn't. It would've been maybe a decade ago government, 911, economy etc put an end to those dreams. 

Ironically. In the late 90's Frankfurt's biggest rival in Europe was Birmingham. 

Birmingham had plans for a 245m, 192m towers plus twin 1,000ft towers. 

Then Labour didn't like it and called in Brum's proposals as they would've topped London and had to be reduced in height then 911 happened and then a height limit was imposed on the city. 

All in all Birmingham actually had a very rough ride over the last 15-20 years with skyscrapers and if 3 of those things didn't happen the city would be so, so different. 

It wanted to be the Europe's Chicago and it was so, so close to actually achieving it. They had the plans, just not the support or the luck.


----------



## Redmadhatt3r

Moscow


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Liverpool

(c)Cambrian


----------



## Rokugatsu

Radiokott said:


> у полbсkих 4uстuлbщuков тya/iетов 6ом6ануло :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> No one said anything like that. I thought Poles can understand Russian.
> 
> 
> 
> Austrian singer took 3rd place in Russian televoting


No, we don't, Russian is not teached in Poland anymore. 



> Nubian_Warrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to ask the Mods to ban Apfelsaft and Rokugatsu they dont post anything related to skylines other than instigate and picking up fights !
Click to expand...

Right, I'm picking up the fights. It wasn't me who said that Europe prefers bearded womens.

And again, there wouldn't be any discussion if they would speak English so we would all understand. It's just rude to speak your own language here between yourselves. 


Anyway, back to the topic:

Warsaw:


----------



## Edil Arda

whatever,








http://500px.com/photo/75472349/blue-moon-by-kursad-sezgin









http://www.fotokritik.com/3203524/istanbulun...

İstanbul by Mustafa Mert Ülkü, on Flickr

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=564000&page=59


----------



## QuantumX

Nubian_Warrior said:


> Its Unfortunate that there are no moderators around here!


In your case, it seems fortunate if they aren't. This thread needs constant baby-sitting. We can't even take a crap without it getting out of hand. 'm going to back track it and clean it up.


----------



## JuanPaulo

cleanup....aisle 8..... :nuts:


----------



## human187

Moscow:


Silent soul said:


>


----------



## DCFC1

eddie88 said:


> Ok my top skylines:
> 
> London, the quality of design and also the amazing buildings proposed and UC
> Frankfurt, perfectly formed cluster with a excellently proportioned pinical tower
> Warsaw, I love the old and the new and there seems to be a lot of space for new towers
> Moscow, I love the unique shapes and colours in the skyline
> Paris, although I'm not a massive fan of the majority of the skyscrapers I do like how the cluster is dense and concentrated in one area.


Nice post with something positive to say about every city which makes a change in this place.

I'm becoming more and more impressed with Warsaw.... but each of the above cities offers something unique and spectacular.


----------



## doguorsi2

isaidso said:


> Warsaw was one of the surprises for me when I joined SSC. I instantly liked it and look forward to its continued growth. Although significantly smaller than the Paris skyline, I prefer it in many ways. It's more organic. Old mixed in with new looks more natural and interesting.



This!


----------



## Dakaro

Dakaro said:


> My top list:
> 
> 1. London
> 2. Frankfurt
> 3. Paris
> 4. Moscow
> 5. Warsaw
> 6. Istanbul
> 7. Rotterdam
> 8. Madrid
> 9. Milan
> 10. Benidorm
> 11. Brussels
> 12. The Hague
> 13. Vienna
> 14. Barcelona
> 
> 15. Berlin, Oslo and Kiev will have great skylines in future





mlody89 said:


> ^^^
> Scroll>>>


When all these skyscrapers will build, Warsaw will advance on Moscow's place in my top list. :cheers2:


----------



## mlody89

^^
visualization doest have skyscraper prime corporate u/c


----------



## JanVL

*Paris*










https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.705187352850168.1073742127.127027683999474&type=1


----------



## skyscraperus

*July 11, 2014*



















Original (5284 x 3523)

By Niall97


----------



## AlMos

http://vk.com/albums-575399


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

1
_AGM5459-Edit.jpg by A. Meeder, on Flickr

2
_AGM4387.jpg by A. Meeder, on Flickr

3
_AGM2672.jpg by A. Meeder, on Flickr

4
_AGM4343.jpg by A. Meeder, on Flickr

5
_AGM5801.jpg by A. Meeder, on Flickr

6
AGM_0234.jpg by A. Meeder, on Flickr

7
_AGM2936.jpg by A. Meeder, on Flickr

8
_AGM2644.jpg by A. Meeder, on Flickr

9
_AGM2685.jpg by A. Meeder, on Flickrr

10
_AGM5395.jpg by A. Meeder, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Berlin


Flickr 上 claudecastor 的 Skyline @ Night


----------



## misiek9300

mlody89 said:


> ^^
> visualization doest have skyscraper prime corporate u/c


96m is not a skyscraper :bash:


----------



## Core Rising

misiek9300 said:


> 96m is not a skyscraper :bash:


The 200m height limit that SSC deems to be skyscraper territory is arbitrary. Outside this forum a 96m building would be considered a skyscraper in most peoples vernacular. There's no need to call someone out on use of the term. What should count as a skyscraper is more dependant on a buildings context than any arbitrary boundaries, but that is a discussion for elsewhere.


----------



## the man from k-town

SASH said:


> Haagse Hoogbouw by suasso, on Flickr


just beautiful! :cheers:
http://de.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## DCFC1

1 London .. sooo big ..Quality eclecltic sprawl. 

2. Moscow ... massive plus beautiful new stuff.

3. Warsaw.. ..Beautiful mix of old and new 

4. Paris ... Cute set of high rises away from old quarter .. 

5. Istanbul... Iconic city on the up ..


----------



## JuanPaulo

DCFC1 said:


> *1* London .. *sooo big* ..Quality eclecltic sprawl


Big skyline? :dunno:


----------



## WMS

the man from k-town said:


> just beautiful! :cheers:
> http://de.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Towards perfection!


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Its almost impossible to beat Moscows skyline by far Numero Uno:banana::banana::cheers:


----------



## Szymulek

*Warsaw, Poland*

by Zapaleniec

>>>scroll>>>


----------



## Dakaro

^^ woow. Excellent. :cheers2:

@Nubian_Warrior: London, Frankfurt, Paris and soon Warsaw have better skylines. Moscow's one looks too cheap and kitchy IMO.


----------



## Dakaro

I just showed my opinion. Im not intending to answer on needless questions of Nubian_Warrior...


----------



## WMS

Nubian_Warrior said:


> yeah yeah :lol:
> gimme a break!


Sorry, it's only my opinion as an architect. I always take a notice in terms of architecture, wherever the building is. 

I was talking about that examples:
http://files1.structurae.de/files/photos/2906/05_8sparrow_hill1.jpg
http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5602/luminace.20/0_4af15_dd3271b4_orig
http://ussrnow.com/uploads/images/news/2012/08/7/thumb/038.jpg
http://www.myxin.ru/fotos/moscow_city/10.16.11/zodchestvo-2_bol.jpg
http://euobserver.com/media/src/caefe7e41cab96a4bc86e69d90cd7f67.jpg
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-IWcuoRTBc...lf1dThg/s1600/Sokolniki+Buiding%2C+Moscow.jpg
http://www.evans.ru/j/img-03184.jpg
http://www.emporis.com/images/show/473666-Large.jpg

And there's tens of them there.



Blackhavvk said:


> I warned everyone. But I repeat. Do not engage in conversation with these citizens.
> WMS
> These three often clog thread.


Ok, tell me why me. The forum is about cities and architecture. Why shouldn't I express my opinion here?


----------



## Erhan

Birmingham said:


> IMO London's skyline currently is to spread out as it's to large.


We have the same problem in Istanbul...the skyscrapers are spread out over multiple continents 

There are 5 U/C towers around the Galatasaray stadium also; 2 x 287m, 252m, 212m and 200m. So we'll have another disconnected cluster...


----------



## doguorsi2

^^ My Gigantopolis


----------



## doguorsi2

London is my favorite city in the world. Frankfurt is not for me but I can't say it is a "bad" city.

Istanbul(Konstantinoupolis as you say it) is really something else though. Jesus I just notice that Istanbul is bigger than 23 European countries. Actually this is a sad fact. A city shouldn't be as big as Istanbul. It drags down the quality of life dramatically. It clearly indicates that the Turkish state can't provide equal services to everywhere within the country. Even within Istanbul, there are districts that make me feel like I am in Pakistan or something. Then I go to another district in Istanbul and feel like I am in a western European country. The contrast is too high and it scares me for the future of Turkey.


----------



## Erhan

I don't know which Frankfurt you guys visited but the one I visited had Roman ruins and a cool 6-700 year old tower. But of course it can't have as much history as London, Paris, Moscow or Istanbul...but I don't really understand what all this have to do with skylines...


----------



## Bligh

skyscraperus said:


> ^^
> 
> Amazing Constantinople :cheers:
> 
> Who care about ugly gray industrial London. British has no taste.
> I never meet person who think that London is beautiful city :dunno:
> 
> Constantinople and Paris with enormous big historic heritage and beutiful old skyline with plus their modern skyscrapers are the best. What is Frankfurt without skyscrapers?


Istanbul and Paris are indeed beautiful and gorgeous. 

But one cannot deny that London is one of the most beautiful City's on earth. 

When it comes down to THE best - there is no such thing. It comes down to what *you* believe is the most beautiful. For example, not every man thinks one women is the most beautiful on earth - the same applies to City's. 

However... there is a list of top class Cities that are absolutely beautiful... New York, Paris, Rome, San Francisco, Cape Town, Sydney, Tokyo, Shanghai, Hong Kong, Dubai, etc. It all comes down to taste. But one should not be so ignorant to say that;
A) The British have no taste
B) No one has said London is beautiful.

Both of these statements are completley un-true, false, and show a lot of ignorance. Shame. 

-----------------------------------------------------------

I am LOVING the Rotterdam and Hague pictures. They look gorgeous. Definitely some of my favourite skylines in the world. 

Paris is just GORGEOUS. ESPECIALLY at night time - it looks very nice. 

Moscow is so impressive... good pictures lately! Nice work. I've been following the Evolution Tower since the start! Love it. 

Milan! BEAUTIFUL. Considering there pretty much wasn't a skyline a decade ago it's incredibly impressive to see how much this has come a long. 

Warsaw is brilliant... It's hard for a modern European skyline to beat Warsaw in terms of history with the Palace. It's gorgeous and is a real centrepiece of the City. Love it. (By History I meant in terms of a historic skyline... i.e. an old skyscraper).

And my London.... nothing can beat my London *in my opinion*. Its gorgeous and in terms of quality incredibly hard to beat. 



Awesome news guys. Keep it up and keep the City bashing to a low. Learn to love all of the European Cities for what they are. :cheers:


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

I have lived in London in the 90's its one of the most beautiful cities ever, the Night life and the different cuisines from all over the world, theaters and plays, London in terms of quality of life is really good I think number one in Europe :cheers: followed by Paris:cheers:


----------



## ekko

Bligh said:


> You're awesome.


From Russia with love, my friend


----------



## KlausDiggy

Frankfurt had the biggest coherently old town in Germany before the bombing.
It is currently trying to reconstruct a small part.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Altstadt_(Frankfurt_am_Main)

old town earlier








by Eva K(https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/en:GNU_Free_Documentation_License)









by Eva K(https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/en:GNU_Free_Documentation_License)

Römerberg today








https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/User:Mylius (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/en:GNU_Free_Documentation_License)









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/User:Mylius (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/en:GNU_Free_Documentation_License)


----------



## Time Lord

I like London either. Every city on this planet has own their styles. And come on dude! We are talking about f*cking London. If i ask you to tell me a random city, you'd say first London. Of course there's another cities like Istanbul, Paris, NY, Amsterdam, Frankfurt etc. But just as i said, every city has own their beauty. And i would really like to live there someday. And generelly, im not that kinda boy who can live anywhere he can find. <3


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt Skyline*



il fenomeno said:


> http://media1.faz.net/ppmedia/aktue...dahinter-die-banken-skyline-von-frankfurt.jpg


----------



## AJIekc

aarhusforever said:


> *Benidorm:*
> 
> 
> ¡Benidorm! von Joe Lomas auf Flickr
> 
> 
> DE REGRESO von abuelamalia49 auf Flickr
> 
> 
> Benidorm von twiga_swala auf Flickr


Benidorm looks better then London for me)


----------



## Yellow Fever

Dont respond to troll guys, PM the mods next time.


----------



## markfos

Warszawa










by Filip Bramorski


----------



## skyscraperus

Yellow Fever said:


> Dont respond to troll guys, PM me next time.


Does the title of this thread start with word *DISCUSS* or *PICTURES* :dunno: We are here discussing about skylines :dunno:


----------



## Union Man

skyscraperus said:


> Does the title of this thread start with word *DISCUSS* or *PICTURES* :dunno: We are here discussing about skylines :dunno:


There is a difference between discussion and insulting a nationality :bash:.

Nor were you talking about skylines, but if a city is beautiful or not!


----------



## aarhusforever

*Vienna:*


image005 von Fukuhilla auf Flickr


IMG_7994 von Fukuhilla auf Flickr


IMG_0046 von Fukuhilla auf Flickr


----------



## Spoonsky

Reykjavik! 










http://www.rontravel.com/travel_photo_pages/pictures_iceland_happy_cannibal.htm


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

Vienna

22nd district:


----------



## brillmongo

1. Tokyo
2. New York
3. Frankfurt.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Are you serious? Look at this thread's title.


----------



## Apfelsaft

lol Batumi looks like Disney World to me 
Not exactly like a decent city...


----------



## justproject

Apfelsaft said:


> lol Batumi looks like Disney World to me
> Not exactly like a decent city...


yes i know, but there are many skyscrapers and highrises U/C in Batumi, so in few years there will much better skyline


----------



## Quicksilver

KlausDiggy said:


> Best countries..........|compl. or T/O ..| U/C
> 
> Turkey.....................196...................60
> Russia......................184...................30
> France......................86.....................4
> Germany....................75.....................3
> Spain........................62.....................5
> United Kingdom...........55....................13
> Netherlands................43.....................1
> Ukraine......................43.....................6
> Italy..........................33.....................2
> Poland.......................20.....................2
> Austria......................12.....................1


Klaus, Dnipropetrovsk has 4 buildings 100+ plus one is on hold: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=574610

Odessa has 2 X 100+ plus one on hold: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1397550

Donetsk has 4 completed and 1 on hold.

Here is more or less up to date list of all buildings above 100 m in Ukraine: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=104947609&postcount=244


----------



## justproject

Quicksilver said:


> Klaus, Dnipropetrovsk has 4 buildings 100+ plus one is on hold: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=574610
> 
> Odessa has 2 X 100+ plus one on hold: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1397550
> 
> Donetsk has 4 completed and 1 on hold.
> 
> Here is more or less up to date list of all buildings above 100 m in Ukraine: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=104947609&postcount=244


Georgia has 12+ hghrises and skyscrapers and 10+ U/C 5 app, so Georgia must be in this list


----------



## Skyscraperking1566

Katowice has one building +100, the Altus. Szczecin has one building on-Hold, the Hanza Tower 
Warsaw has three u/c: Warsaw Spire, Q22 and Generation Park 
Gdynia Has got Sea Towers also


----------



## justproject

DCFC1 said:


> My new top ten ..
> 
> 1 London
> 2 Istanbul
> 3 Warsaw
> 4 Frankfurt
> 5 Paris
> 6 Rotterdam
> 7 Birmingham
> 8 Leeds
> 9 Milan
> 10 Vienna


my top ten:

1.London
2.Istanbul
3.Warsaw
4.Frankfurt
5.Moscow
6.Paris
7.Vienna
8.Batumi
9.Milan
10.Rotterdam


----------



## SASH

^^
*Batumi better than*

The Hague by SASH 010, on Flickr

The Hague by SASH 010, on Flickr

Skyline The Hague by SASH 010, on Flickr

dh 16 by SASH 010, on Flickr


*or this?*

Skyline Rotterdam .. by Marco van Dijk Fotografie, on Flickr

Rotterdam by SASH 010, on Flickr

Rotterdam by SASH 010, on Flickr


----------



## justproject

SASH said:


> ^^
> *Batumi better than*


i think yes! there are only main skyline photos there in Post about Batumi, so if u want to see more visit Georgian thread>>>


----------



## archilovers

SASH said:


> ^^
> *Batumi better than*


Batumi is better, i'm from London but i visited Batumi last year. there are much more highrises and skyscrapers in Batumi than u think. when i was there, i saw over 10 highrises or skyscrapers U/C, so i think Batumi of course


----------



## Union.SLO

SASH said:


> ^^Batumi better than


Why you guys question other people's tastes all the time. It's a city in his country, of course he's going to put it in somewhere, obviously he knows it well and he's familiar with the style.
Same as Brits are more likely to push next to London also Birmingham or Manchester into their Top 10 (And Turks Izmir, Russians Yekaterinburg, Spaniards Madrid or Barcelona, Dutch The Hague etc.)



archilovers said:


> there are much more highrises and skyscrapers in Batumi than u think. when i was there, i saw over 10 highrises or skyscrapers U/C...


Hopefully the desings are improving, because that Univeristy tower, which is currently the centerpoint of the skyline, looks absolutely dreadful to me. Babillon Tower and Trump Tower will be vast improvements.


----------



## doguorsi2

Union.SLO said:


> Why you guys question other people's tastes all the time. It's a city in his country, of course he's going to put it in somewhere, obviously he knows it well and it's familiar with the style.
> Same as Brits are more likely to push next to London also Birmingham or Manchester into their Top 10 (And Turks Izmir, Russians Yekaterinburg, Spaniards Madrid or Barcelona, Dutch The Hague etc.)
> 
> 
> Hopefully the desings are improving, because that Univeristy tower, which is currently the centerpoint of the skyline, looks absolutely dreadful to me. Babillon Tower and Trump Tower will be vast improvement.


This! Thank you! :cheers:

BTW, I can't get enough of the Hague. I would put it in my top 5 just for the quality it brings into the world of urban design.


----------



## justproject

Union.SLO said:


> Why you guys question other people's tastes all the time. It's a city in his country, of course he's going to put it in somewhere, obviously he knows it well and it's familiar with the style.
> Same as Brits are more likely to push next to London also Birmingham or Manchester into their Top 10 (And Turks Izmir, Russians Yekaterinburg, Spaniards Madrid or Barcelona, Dutch The Hague etc.)
> 
> 
> Hopefully the desings are improving, because that Univeristy tower, which is currently the centerpoint of the skyline, looks absolutely dreadful to me. Babillon Tower and Trump Tower will be vast improvement.


there are cubic tower, Porta Batumi tower, Babillon tower, Hilton Batumi, Yalcin star residences, orbi residence under construction and few approved buildings, so i think there must be real, objective reason why Batumi is better than Rotterdam or Milan


----------



## doguorsi2

justproject said:


> there are cubic tower, Porta Batumi tower, Babillon tower, Hilton Batumi, Yalcin star residences, orbi residence under construction and few approved buildings, so i think there must be real, objective reason why Batumi is better than Rotterdam or Milan


Hey there! Do you know how many of those towers are built by Turkish construction companies? Thanks.


----------



## justproject

doguorsi2 said:


> Hey there! Do you know how many of those towers are built by Turkish construction companies? Thanks.


yes i know, Porta batumi tower, babillon tower and Yalcin star residence are Turkish projects


----------



## doguorsi2

justproject said:


> yes i know, Porta batumi tower, babillon tower and Yalcin star residence are Turkish projects


Thank you! I will check them out now


----------



## SASH

archilovers said:


> Batumi is better, i'm from London but i visited Batumi last year. there are much more highrises and skyscrapers in Batumi than u think. when i was there, i saw over 10 highrises or skyscrapers U/C, so i think Batumi of course


Based on the pictures that have been posted here, Batumi is not even in the top 50


----------



## justproject

SASH said:


> Based on the pictures that have been posted here, Batumi is not even in the top 50


you are very very very subjectiv, but u can see more pics about Batumi and projects U/C, apps or pros.


----------



## SASH

Union.SLO said:


> Why you guys question other people's tastes all the time. It's a city in his country, of course he's going to put it in somewhere, obviously he knows it well and he's familiar with the style.
> Same as Brits are more likely to push next to London also Birmingham or Manchester into their Top 10 (And Turks Izmir, Russians Yekaterinburg, Spaniards Madrid or Barcelona, Dutch The Hague etc.)


But most of those cities (Yekaterinburg, The Hague, Barcelona and Birmingham) you mentioned have a way better Skyline than Batumi. 
Placing Batumi in the top 10 list of best modern European skylines is just a joke!


----------



## justproject

this is second half of the city, but this pic is really very old about 1-1.5 years ago


----------



## Hartson

Moscow









http://vk.com/feed?z=photo-575399_336019525/album-575399_195163583/rev


----------



## Edil Arda

London is first for me too 
I like the way it looks,

London - Greenwich Mean Time by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr

+ I don't like Moscow because its too dense.

And that is mostly correct,


> Istanbul - Very spread out but it certainly does have the height. Incredibly impressive from distance, but I feel like certain towers really lack quality.


----------



## justproject

Edil Arda said:


> London is first for me too
> 
> + I don't like Moscow because its too dense.
> 
> And that is mostly correct,


i think people who say, that London is second are joking!


----------



## justproject

London is first!


----------



## Erhan

Bligh said:


> My personal current list:
> 
> *1 - London* - Top due to the overall skyline, quality, height, variety, and recognition in Popular Culture (iconic status). London has most boxes ticked.


There is no argue that London has great quality on its skyscrapers but I don't think the overall skyline looks better than Moscow, Frankfurt and Paris. The distance between the main clusters Canary Wharf and City of London is too large to look good in the same skyline (it looks too spread out) and individually they aren't better than the cities I counted...


----------



## SASH

1. Paris - Best density and design in Europe. I don't mind the lack of height in this case.
2. Frankfurt - Good height and quality. From certain angles it deserves to be number one.
3. London - Due to the fact that I find CW one of the best Clusters in Europe. I like the boxy buildings.
4. Warsaw - Because of the palace of culture and science, the completion of Zlota 44 and Cosmopolitan Twarda 2/4 just ahead of Moscow and R'dam
5. Moscow - Massive Buildings, but too little variation in height
6. Rotterdam - I prefer waterfront Skylines and from each angle the Skyline is neat. Besides that the addition of Erasmus Bridge makes it just a fine Skyline. Needs one or two 200+ Buildings to make it top 5.
7. Istanbul - Lots of High-rises and skyscrapers, but very spread out. I like it from distance shot photos. That is also the downside.
8. Milan and The Hague - Lots of quality! Milan not dense enough and The Hague needs a couple more High-rises.
10. Barcelona, Kiev and Benidorm - Just worth mentioning them and best of the rest.


----------



## justproject

Erhan said:


> There is no argue that London has great quality on its skyscrapers but I don't think the overall skyline looks better than Moscow, Frankfurt and Paris. The distance between the main clusters Canary Wharf and City of London is too large to look good in the same skyline (it looks too spread out) and individually they aren't better than the cities I counted...


i dont think so, London is unique as it's each building, Paris is unique too but there aren't taller buildings than in London, so London is the first. Moscow is new city as it's skyline, there are only few normal or good buildings in Moscow, many of them are just waste!


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Sochi 
(c) son of the sun


----------



## justproject

Nubian_Warrior said:


> Sochi
> (c) son of the sun


i dont think that Sochi skyline is serious, it haven't skyline yet


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Novosibirsk 

(c)son of the sun


----------



## markfos

My top ten for today:

1. Paris
2. Frankfurt
3. London
4. Warsaw
5. Istanbul
6. Rotterdam
7. Milan
8. The Hague
9. Moscow
10.Vienna


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

My best 10 in Europe

I have to use the same analogy here, where height is not important!

1- Sochi/Izmir/Berlin
2- Bendidorm/Frankfurt
3- Istanbul/ Grozny
4- Moscow/Paris/London
5- Yekaterinburg/Milan
6- Novosibirsk/Kazan/Valencia
7- Rotterdam/St Petersburg
8- Liverpool/ Vladivostok
9- Barcelona/Samara/Krasnodar
10- Madrid/Hague


----------



## doguorsi2

The Hague is in my top 5. Amazing quality/perfect urban design.

Paris - Not for me. I find it extremely dull. Afterall, it is a midget skyline but it will look much better once they build taller buildings in the heart of the La Defense.
London- Very organic and tall. To me, it is the best city in the world. 
Moscow - It is too far away from the city center but the quality is very high and the towers are tall.
Istanbul - Some towers lack quality. You can't see a slight attempt for urban planning. They just build towers randomly everywhere.
Warsaw - IMO, better than Moscow and Paris because it is very organic and towers resemble Polish historical features.
Rotterdam - Even though some photos are great, Rotterdam reminds of an industrial waste land, transformed into a city. I guess this is the downside of northern European countries.


----------



## Bligh

Erhan said:


> There is no argue that London has great quality on its skyscrapers but I don't think the overall skyline looks better than Moscow, Frankfurt and Paris. The distance between the main clusters Canary Wharf and City of London is too large to look good in the same skyline (it looks too spread out) and individually they aren't better than the cities I counted...


That's a fair opinion. Thanks for your honesty mate!


----------



## Bligh

SASH said:


> 1. Paris - Best density and design in Europe. I don't mind the lack of height in this case.
> 2. Frankfurt - Good height and quality. From certain angles it deserves to be number one.
> 3. London - Due to the fact that I find CW one of the best Clusters in Europe. I like the boxy buildings.
> 4. Warsaw - Because of the palace of culture and science, the completion of Zlota 44 and Cosmopolitan Twarda 2/4 just ahead of Moscow and R'dam
> 5. Moscow - Massive Buildings, but too little variation in height
> 6. Rotterdam - I prefer waterfront Skylines and from each angle the Skyline is neat. Besides that the addition of Erasmus Bridge makes it just a fine Skyline. Needs one or two 200+ Buildings to make it top 5.
> 7. Istanbul - Lots of High-rises and skyscrapers, but very spread out. I like it from distance shot photos. That is also the downside.
> 8. Milan and The Hague - Lots of quality! Milan not dense enough and The Hague needs a couple more High-rises.
> 10. Barcelona, Kiev and Benidorm - Just worth mentioning them and best of the rest.


That's cool. I absolutely love your pictures of Rotterdamn and the Hague. :cheers:


----------



## SASH

doguorsi2 said:


> Rotterdam reminds of an industrial waste land, transformed into a city.


:lol:

The Luftwaffe and the post-war construction transformed it into the city it is now a days.


----------



## gehenaus

Some parts of London remain very ugly for me. Guys tower ruins the Shard imo.
The best city in the world but its skyline needs some work, which luckily enough is taking place atm.


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Kazan

I think this is the best skyline in europe 

(c)aider89


----------



## Birmingham

Yeah. Guys tower is atrocious. 

London is so vast and actually has so many mid-rises unfortunately the big ones have to be in the right location to stand out. 

Canary Wharf on it's own should become Europe's best skyline, especially as the peninsular is being developed opposite but when the all the clusters start emerging and joining, London will look unbelievable. 

I still don;t actually think it's the best yet. I don't think Moscow is either. I actually think Moscow is being overrated. 

For me the best are La Defense, Istanbul, Frankfurt and Warsaw.


----------



## Redmadhatt3r

My list is:
1. Paris
2. Moscow
3. Frankfurt
4. London
5. Istanbul
6. Warsaw
7. Milan 
6. Rotterdam


----------



## Ivanator

gehenaus said:


> Some parts of London remain very ugly for me. Guys tower ruins the Shard imo.
> The best city in the world but its skyline needs some work, which luckily enough is taking place atm.


In my opinion, the Shard is not ruined by anything. In fact, it is one of if not the best skyscraper in Europe in my eyes. However, I do agree that Guys tower is hideous. :nuts:
I guess I would say it somewhat detracts from the skyline as a whole (although it's more than made up for by the marvels such as the Leadenhall building), but does not take anything away from individual buildings, namely the Shard.


----------



## Edil Arda

Moscow skyline is in a tight area and its too dense,
thats why I don't like it.


----------



## Blackhavvk

Edil Arda said:


> Moscow skyline is in a tight area and its too dense,
> thats why I don't like it.


We all already know that anyone here does not like the Moscow skyline. And the reason all the same. These pictures do not show the Moscow Skyline. And MIBC not presented with a better angle. Most of the picture compelling cost green areas. Most of the tall buildings or are not visible or very far. On the previous page, you can appreciate Moscow from another point of view. Those photos where truthfully tell about Moscow Skyline. But there are even more interesting, which also do not show MIBC, but have a very good skyline. But it's not important? Just in Moscow, the most high-rise skyline of the city in Europe bad? Oops. I read your thoughts. And not just your own.


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


_ABH1545 von Corona Design auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Vienna:*


Skyline of the Uno City in Vienna, Austria von nicksimages.com auf Flickr


----------



## SASH

ekko said:


> I love the gradient of grey colours on the last picture's tower!


The gradient makes the Maastoren a reasonable high-rise.




ekko said:


> Actually I love all the highrises in Rotterdam, they're truly show us best examples of nice modern architecture


You are one the few here that likes them. I appreciate it.
Rotterdam has got a colorful skyline because lots of the high-rises in RTM are residential towers and therefore don't have glass cladding. I don't like them all. The Hoge Heren and the Waterstadtoren are horrible, but the New Orleans, Montevideo, Red Apple and 100 Hoog are an asset to the skyline. One of my favorites is the Scheepmakerstoren. The disadvantage is the height of 88m.


Hoge Heren (102m) The 2 buildings on the right hno:

2012-03-12 Rotterdam - De Hoge Heren & De Hoge Erasmus by Topaas, on Flickr

Waterstadtoren (109m) hno: left building on the image and Red Apple (128m)  right building on the image
2012-08-01 Rotterdam - Waterstadtoren & The Red Apple by Topaas, on Flickr

100 Hoog (106m)  left building on the image
2014-01-22 Rotterdam - View from Dock21 - 16 by Topaas, on Flickr

New Orleans (158m) 
2011-09-03 Rotterdam - New Orleans - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr

2010-12-26 Rotterdam - New Orleans - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

Montevideo (152m) 
2013-07-28 Rotterdam - Montevideo gezien vanaf de MSC Magnifica - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

Scheepmakerstoren  the right building on this image
2010-03-06 Rotterdam - Wijnhaveneiland - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

2009-06-27 Scheepmakerstoren - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

Particularly I like these kind of shots. Some how it does reminds me of the NY skyline. Which is very varied because of the brick buildings.
- skyline Rotterdam maart 2014 - by Jacqueline ter Haar, on Flickr

World Trade Centers Today by Tony Shi., on Flickr

Hotel On Rivington Lower East Side by Tony Shi., on Flickr


----------



## SASH

@ aarhusforever

The photo of Rotterdam was taken from the suburb where I am living. 

Last time I took a photo from this spot was on Christmas Eve.

Kerst 2013 Carnisselande Portland by SASH 010, on Flickr


----------



## DCFC1

TimeAndTide said:


> Ok, troll !


Leave it troll ! 

Do Not Wish this to Escalate .... 

with a TROLL . !


----------



## aarhusforever

SASH said:


> @ aarhusforever
> 
> The photo of Rotterdam was taken from the suburb where I am living.
> 
> Last time I took a photo from this spot was on Christmas Eve.


That is one hell of a nice view, lucky you :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:*


20140704-[Group 0]-20140704-DSC_4439_20140704-DSC_4440-2 images von Марат Ахмадеев auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


FFM 2014.05.17. Skyline 1 von Rainer Pidun auf Flickr


----------



## DCFC1

London is just London . End Of . 

London is massive ,London is in ya face.. London is London. 

After that ... 

well you've got frankfurt and paris and warsaw ... 


Then Rotterdam and Vienna and Liverpool.


----------



## mlody89

warsaw


----------



## QuantumX

DCFC1 said:


> London is just London . End Of .
> 
> London is massive ,London is in ya face.. London is London.
> 
> After that ...
> 
> well you've got frankfurt and paris and warsaw ...
> 
> 
> Then Rotterdam and Vienna and Liverpool.





DCFC1 said:


> Leave it troll !
> 
> *Do Not Wish this to Escalate .... *
> 
> with a TROLL . !


Then, please don't!

How did we get New York on this thread?


----------



## skyscraperus

Paris









By Oliver Jaeger


----------



## denizpolat

*ISTANBUL*









https://foursquare.com/davutdzn









http://500px.com/photo/77394249/entering-istanbul-by-david-vo


----------



## mlody89

warsaw 
5x u/c
5x approved + 1x ''lilium tower'' 260m(new project)


----------



## ekko

*Yekaterinburg*



















Typhoon in the center of Russia 








Very powerful


----------



## KlausDiggy

mlody89 said:


> warsaw
> 5x u/c
> 5x approved + ''lilium tower'' 260m(new project)


Great diagram, *mlody89*. :applause:


But why are the Warsaw skyscrapers always counted with antenna and not the roof height?

If you count the total height of the skyscraper in Frankfurt, the list would look like this:

1. Commerzbank Tower:__300m
2. Messeturm:__________257m
3. Maintower:__________240m
4. Westendtower:_______208m
5. ECB-Headquarters:____201m
6. PWC Tower:__________200m
7. Trianon:_____________186m
8. Opernturm:___________170m
9. Taunusturm__________170m
10. Silberturm:__________166m
11. Westendgate:_______162m
12. D-Bank 1:___________155m
13. D-Bank 2:___________155m
14. Skyper:_____________154m
15. Pollux:______________150m


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Timmerhuis by ossipvanduivenbode, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Paris, France*

La Defence Closeup by Twenty-First Century, on Flickr


----------



## misiek9300

Warsaw


Zapaleniec said:


> Warsaw, California
> 
> 
> Mokotów, Warsaw by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/otqhYs]Warsaw Night Skyline by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## level1

Paris for me is really the best skyline. It does not matter that it is not very high but is probably 30 small and large skyscrapers that create a coherent whole.


----------



## KlausDiggy

by http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/User:Mylius, Roland Meinecke (Lizenz:http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-nc-nd/3.0/)


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:* by Evrasia 99911 



Evrasia 99911 said:


> *23.7.14*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1500x1125*


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*


Untitled von agaitsgori auf Flickr


----------



## skyscraperus

By Frederik Schulz


----------



## ekko

*Yekaterinburg*


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


London From Above von Dave-B2012 auf Flickr


Gherkin Cooking In The Sunshine von Dave-B2012 auf Flickr


The London Skyline von Dave-B2012 auf Flickr


Flying Over Canary Wharf von Dave-B2012 auf Flickr


The Isle of Dogs von Dave-B2012 auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*My new Top 10 list...*

1. La defence (Paris)
2. International Business Center (Moscow)
3. Frankfurt
4. Levent (Istanbul)
5. Canary Wharf
6. Warsaw
7. City of London
8. Porta Nuova District (Milan)
9. Maslak (Istanbul)
10. Rotterdam


----------



## Union Man

Sammyll said:


> http://www.imgspice.com/a589rh0pp0ha/kgt5tt.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sam


^^Virus/spam alert


----------



## Blackhavvk

KlausDiggy said:


> 1. La defence (Paris)
> 2. International Business Center (Moscow)
> 3. Frankfurt
> 4. Levent (Istanbul)
> 5. Canary Wharf
> 6. Warsaw
> 7. City of London
> 8. Porta Nuova District (Milan)
> 9. Maslak (Istanbul)
> 10. Rotterdam


Best cluster?


----------



## Edil Arda

KlausDiggy said:


> by http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/User:Mylius, Roland Meinecke (Lizenz:http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-nc-nd/3.0/)


this is the best shot of Frankfurt! 
I love the angle.

And I guess this is the best shot of İstanbul,








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Levent#mediaviewer/File:Modern_Istanbul_skyline.jpg


----------



## Union Man

Canary Wharf at sunset by SirHound, on Flickr

2014_0716 - top of St Paul's Cathedral - 13 (cell phone) by Angie Fiedler Sutton, on Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILAN*


Milan - View from Torre Branca di fede_gen88, su Flickr


Milan - View from Torre Branca di fede_gen88, su Flickr


Garibaldi di RGBphotography1, su Flickr


Downtown Milan di StefoF, su Flickr


----------



## IThomas

Old pics...

*Milan*'s Porta Nuova










and a bonus pic (street level): Piazza Gae Aulenti, Porta Nuova


----------



## GIIG

the best eu skylines,,, london,istanbul,paris,frnkfurt,benidorm,berlin,liverpool,warsaw, rotterdam etc


----------



## Apfelsaft

GIIG said:


> the best eu skylines,,, london,istanbul,paris,frnkfurt,benidorm,berlin,liverpool,warsaw, rotterdam etc


Just saying, Istanbul isn't EU and Berlin hasn't got a skyline at all


----------



## QuantumX

Apfelsaft said:


> Just saying, Istanbul isn't EU and Berlin hasn't got a skyline at all


Let's not get into this discussion again. We decided to include Istanbul a long time ago.


----------



## Quicksilver

Kyiv









http://www.dmitriyglota.com/olimpijjskijj/


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

JanVL said:


> Nominal (Millions of US$):
> 
> Russia (2013): 2,118,006
> California (2013): 2.050.000
> 
> PPP ($Billion):
> 
> Russia (2013): 2,556.2
> California: ? - can't find the exact number
> 
> Hmm, this is an unexpected off-topic here.
> 
> Anyway:
> 
> *Frankfurt*
> 
> 
> Frankfurt Skyline HDR by  rednaxela_west, on Flickr


Frankfurt has a great Skyline!

PS
When you compare Russia to California please remember the population difference 150 mil vs 40 mil


----------



## Blackhavvk

Del


----------



## GIIG

buildings to go up in canary wharf alone next year...note: they have amazing designs and top notch quality. 



Core Rising said:


> An optimistic prediction for Canary Wharf construction in 2015:
> 
> *Most likely to be under construction:*
> 
> Diamond Tower: 220m
> 
> Wood Wharf A1: 204m (unlikely to be at superstructure phase, but basement works).
> 
> Wood Wharf A3: 150m (unlikely to be at superstructure phase, but basement works).
> 
> Baltimore Tower: 150m (nearing completion)
> 
> Providence Tower: 136m (nearing completion)
> 
> Helix Tower B: 127m
> 
> 40 Marsh Wall: 124m
> 
> Dollar Bay Tower 109m
> 
> Helix Tower A: 108m
> 
> Horizons: 81m
> 
> *Good Chance for construction in 2015:*
> 
> Arrowhead Quay tower 1: 183m (Developer making noises about starting this one up).
> 
> Arrowhead Quay tower 2: 170m (Developer making noises about starting this one up).
> 
> 10 Bank Street: C. 140m - 186m (Developer already clearing the site and making noises about construction starting soon despite detailed plans yet to be submitted.)
> 
> One Bank Street: C. 140m - 186m (Developer already clearing the site and making noises about construction starting soon despite detailed plans yet to be submitted. *Less likely to start up next year than 10 Bank Street*)
> 
> *Long shots for construction in 2015:*
> 
> Hertsmere Tower: 237m (yet to go into planning, but has the backing of the Chinese Greenland group)
> 
> Riverside South 1: 236m (More likely to start up in 2016)
> 
> City Pride: 233m
> 
> Riverside South 2: 189m (More likely to start up in 2016)
> 
> Plenty more towers could start up in 2015. Here's hoping for more good news before the end of the year.


----------



## Bligh

GIIG said:


> buildings to go up in canary wharf alone next year...note: they have amazing designs and top notch quality.


The Docklands/CW is going to be incredibly impressive. :cheers:


----------



## KøbenhavnK

Edil Arda said:


> Moscow skyline is in a tight area and its too dense,
> thats why I don't like it.


There are 89 buildings taller than 100 meters in Moscow and 28 on the way (ctbuh). Surely they are not all squeezed together in the IBC. :lol: You focus on only part of the skyline


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

QuantumX said:


> Guys, I have deleted several off-topic posts. Let's try to stay on the topic of European skylines. These off-topic posts only seem to lead to fighting anyway.
> 
> Anyway, regarding Moscow's skyline, a lot of the architecture is just not my tastes, and you should respect the fact that it's just not the taste other people as well. I don't like when some people rank the Miami skyline below certain others, but it is what it is and people are entitled to their opinion.


Miami skyline reminds me of the latino influence on America , whenever I see Miami's skyline, Sao Paulo , Panama comes to mind


----------



## KlausDiggy

*London, Financial capital of the world.*




chest said:


> please have a quick look at my website
> 
> my flickr





arthurstudent said:


> IMG_3766 by Arthurstudent, on Flickr


----------



## skyscraperus

By Oliver Jaeger









By Oliver Jaeger


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ :applause:


----------



## DimaF

Nubian_Warrior said:


> Vladivostok,
> 
> I think Vladivostok has a superb density distribution in few years time it will look beyond perfection !
> 
> (c)Alex Khitrov


wait little bit_since when Vladivostok is a part of Europe//??




Do you have some Reasons to post this sketch album here??

If you don't have any interesting pictures of Russia>then try to find something. I give you one example Sankt-Petersbourg. There are enough construction sites. And well done grown up skyline.

Just do this . That's your best option.


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ In this thread you may post skylinephotos from anywhere in Russia...plz read the SSC rules.


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:* by mr. MyXiN 



mr. MyXiN said:


> *28.07.14*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1920x1080*


----------



## skyscraperus

Russia is half of our planet :hmm:


----------



## Blackhavvk

Friends, in any case, in Europe a lot of cool skyline. We have 5 Kings skyline. London - a great combination of strict design Canary Wharf, and free design citi. Istambul - a vast and rapidly growing. Moscow - tall and futuristic. Frankfurt - pleasant and balanced. Paris - bright and modern. They are all just fine and because of this I love this thread even more than the "world best skyline". But that's not all great skaylayns Europe. Warsaw - very harmonious. In the near future, this king 6. Rotterdam - incredibly stylish. Madrid - svelte. Benidorm - positive. Milan - elegant. Vienna - daring. Ekaterinburg - airy. Each of these really nice skyline. And I look forward to when they will become even bigger and better. And I really want that such cities in Europe became more. Sorry Google translate. I hope he is not distorted my words.


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ Well spoken :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever

*Warsaw:*


Warsaw von Benjamico auf Flickr


----------



## rychlik

GIIG said:


> buildings to go up in canary wharf alone next year...note: they have amazing designs and top notch quality.


That's impressive. Any links with pictures/renders?


----------



## rychlik

Nevermind. Found some stuff.


----------



## QuantumX

Nubian_Warrior said:


> Miami skyline reminds me of the latino influence on America , whenever I see Miami's skyline, Sao Paulo , Panama comes to mind


It does look a lot like Panama City, but it's a lot taller than Sao Paulo and getting taller.


----------



## markfos

Warsaw










by Filip Bramorski

Towers under construction: Warsaw Spire, Mennica, Prime Corporate Center, Q22, Generation Park.










:cheers:


----------



## KøbenhavnK

DCFC1 said:


> London is just London . End Of .
> 
> London is massive ,London is in ya face.. London is London.
> 
> After that ...
> 
> well you've got frankfurt and paris and warsaw ...
> 
> 
> Then Rotterdam and Vienna and Liverpool.


Stevie Wonder????

From Liverpool???


----------



## KlausDiggy

:siren:*Moscow, the best skyline of the planet.*:siren:
:dj::dance::dj::rock::rock::rock::righton:



mr. MyXiN said:


> *1920x1080*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1920x1080*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1920x1080*


----------



## Bligh

^^^^ Although I completely disagree with you - those pictures are amazing! Nice work!


----------



## QuantumX

KlausDiggy said:


> :siren:*Moscow, the best skyline of the planet.*:siren:
> :dj::dance::dj::rock::rock::rock::righton:


It's a bit much for me. Anyway, all that future stuff you had here I put on the Best Skylines of 2025 thread. I didn't just delete it. I just thought it was more appropriate on that thread.


----------



## ekko

KlausDiggy said:


> :siren:*Moscow, the best skyline of the planet.*:siren:
> :dj::dance::dj::rock::rock::rock::righton:


Ooh, this sarcasm. I am Russian, but the skyline is far-far not the best. I took the hint. Yes, we love our skyline and a little offended when it is underestimated. In general, we do not need to please, although it was more like trolling.


----------



## TimeAndTide

I love the gold building. Moscow is great !


----------



## KlausDiggy

ekko said:


> Ooh, this sarcasm. I am Russian, but the skyline is far-far not the best. I took the hint. Yes, we love our skyline and a little offended when it is underestimated. In general, we do not need to please, although it was more like trolling.


Well, then the message has arrived. 

I do not want, that this is misunderstood, I like the skyline of moscow really. 
But the constant mutual attacks in this forum have led to me to start a charm offensive. It is the best remedy for trolling.


----------



## polidori

1.london
2.frankfurt
3.warsaw
4.paris
5.moscow
6.istanbul
7.barcelona
8.rotterdam
9.den haag
10....?liverpool or benidorm


----------



## Blackhavvk

Yekaterinburg:drool::drool::drool:


ekat99 said:


> сити


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










By Awik










https://www.facebook.com/WarszawaNi...15289652092/10152138003742093/?type=1&theater










https://www.facebook.com/warszawa/p...20402816269/10152283222911270/?type=1&theater










https://www.facebook.com/Filgrafia/...6868574420626/637956082978540/?type=1&theater










https://www.facebook.com/Filgrafia/...6868574420626/637934602980688/?type=1&theater










https://www.facebook.com/Filgrafia/...6868574420626/636697236437758/?type=1&theater










https://www.facebook.com/Filgrafia/...6868574420626/585088214931994/?type=1&theater


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








by sebastian deptuła


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

(c)Almos


----------



## kuuletsä

Moscow is top3 without a doubt, not sure about the nonsense lists who dont include moscow


----------



## TimeAndTide

*Paris - b&w shot*









_hosted on flickr_


----------



## justproject

London


----------



## Bligh

That Black and White picture of Paris above is absolutely outstanding.


----------



## Edil Arda

yeah its very different than usual.
possibly taken with high zoom.


----------



## Hartson

Moscow


----------



## justproject

i dont like that mercury city soviet tower, it's very bad, at all moscow skyline is't bad but not good


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Moscow*









by [D1ego]








by [D1ego]


----------



## Noren_

justproject said:


> i dont like that mercury city soviet tower, it's very bad, at all moscow skyline is't bad but not good





justproject said:


> i really dont like these Moscow skyscrapers they are very soviet, but evolution tower is better then others





justproject said:


> i really like moscow, but this part of the city is really communist


icard:


----------



## Blackhavvk

Noren_ said:


> icard:


Please ignore it. We recently came to an understanding between all people on this thread. I would be glad if we continued friendly conversation.


----------



## IThomas

*Milan*, Porta Nuova district / Italia
A new one! :cheers:


----------



## QuantumX

Noren_ said:


> icard:


How far back did you have to go to find all these posts of justproject? I thought we were back to making civil conversation.


----------



## justproject

Noren_ said:


> icard:


it's my personal opinion and not your bussines


----------



## QuantumX

justproject said:


> it's my personal opinion and not your bussines


It certainly is mine though. I'll be paying closer attention to this thread. It requires constant supervision.


----------



## TimeAndTide

justproject said:


> i dont like that mercury city soviet tower, it's very bad, at all moscow skyline is't bad but not good



Come on, that tower is kind of......genial !


----------



## ekko

justproject said:


> it's my personal opinion and not your bussines


mm, it is not Soviet, because the Soviet Union did not build skyscrapers...(okaaay, Seven Sisters, but for some reason I do not consider them to skyscrapers. I do not see any hint of Soviet architecture in this interesting building. Yes, not everyone will like it, but a measure, it makes an impression. :cheers:


----------



## ekko

*MOSCOW*
Some new photos, check it out


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Sochi

(c)son of the sun


----------



## Wolfowitsch

sochi and moscow are stunning:cheers:


----------



## Hartson

justproject said:


> i dont like that mercury city soviet tower


Soviet ?? Because it has an orange colour ? :lol:


----------



## skyscraperus

Oranżada


----------



## Bligh

Hartson said:


> Soviet ?? Because it has an orange colour ? :lol:


I think you'll find that the Colour is meant to reflect Mercury - thus it's name. Also, the towers colour was designed to be Mercury as a sign of Russia's Soviet past, which is a massive part of Russian history. So to a certain degree the above fello is correct.

I completely disagree with him to say that it doesn't look good... it looks fantastic. A good design that could probably only work in Moscow. It brings life to the Cluster along with the Evolution Tower. 

To solely describe the Mercury Tower as 'Soviet' though is not accurate.... when a building is described as 'Soviet' I think of the 7 sisters or Commi-Block towers.


----------



## Bligh

skyscraperus said:


> Skyline is ok, but city is far away from beautiness http://goo.gl/maps/pdH52


Without going into a political battle but that's because a lot of it was absolutely flattened during the War... 

They're getting there. Just give Warsaw some time.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*









http://www.heliflug.net/2014/06/20/rund-um-die-skyline-von-frankfurt-am-main/


----------



## skyscraperus




----------



## Bligh

skyscraperus said:


> We dont discuss about future


If one does not contemplate or think about the future then one becomes ignorant of the potential of a place/City.

But for argument's sake let's look at the present... take into regard Warsaw's history and how it has taken an absolute battering physically and economically - it's skyline is an absolute success story and deserves Credit regardless of opinion.


----------



## WMS

skyscraperus said:


> Skyline is ok, but city is far away from beautiness http://goo.gl/maps/pdH52


Show me the city where all parts are perfect. You showed the ugly one and you judged the whole city. I won't post here the nice areas, it's not that thread - but there's plenty of them on skyscrapercity.


----------



## skyscraperus




----------



## JanVL

del


----------



## skyscraperus




----------



## Union Man

Taken by myself, very hazy yesterday in London.


url=https://flic.kr/p/oftqKC]Skyline 30/07/14[/url] by UnionManxl, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

*Warsaw*


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Grozny

(c) magoev


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Rotterdam by Fotogroep Perron-Oost (Bennet), on Flickr

Rotterdam by Fotogroep Perron-Oost (Bennet), on Flickr

Rotterdam by Fotogroep Perron-Oost (Bennet), on Flickr

Rotterdam by Fotogroep Perron-Oost (Bennet), on Flickr

Rotterdam by Fotogroep Perron-Oost (Bennet), on Flickr


----------



## ekko

*MOSCOW*, photos taken with quadrocopter. Actually these photos doesn't show us skyline, but still a little bit of air shots do not prevent. 



















Monument to Peter the Great. Strange creature :/









The so-called "golden mile". This is the most expensive area in Moscow. Apartments in this area will cost you millions of dollars.


----------



## ekko

*Yekaterinburg*


----------



## justproject

Batumi


----------



## doguorsi2

justproject said:


> Batumi



The skyline of the Six Flags


----------



## SASH

^^
:lol:


----------



## doguorsi2

Hehehe I am just joking  But Batumi really reminds me of an amusement park.


----------



## Quicksilver

Few summer shots from Kyiv:





































All from here: http://camrador.livejournal.com/108561.html


----------



## Bligh

Nice shots of Kiev! I love how Urban it looks... I'd love to take some pictures there.


----------



## Quicksilver

Bligh said:


> Nice shots of Kiev! I love how Urban it looks... I'd love to take some pictures there.


It's mainly due to hilly relief. Height difference can reach up to 100 meters in central parts.


----------



## ekko

Wow, why so few photos of Kiev? Kiev is very similar to Ekaterinburg, but because of the hilly terrain looks even cooler, and high-rise still more. Affects capital status To be honest, skyline of Yekaterinburg, Kiev and Moscow have somehow appeals to me more than other cities in Europe


----------



## level1

Great pics from Moscow. Is this orange skyscraper on the first picture is not crooked?


----------



## ekko

level1 said:


> Great pics from Moscow. Is this orange skyscraper on the first picture is not crooked?


This is a false impression  It is due to the fact that, firstly, the image has slightly overwhelmed horizon, and, secondly, the tower "East" of "Federation" complex has a curved shape


----------



## justproject

Batumi


----------



## Birmingham

I want Portsmouth to go taller. It has so much potential.


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


London (Hampstead Heath) por Fluchtplan_Reiseblog, en Flickr


London (Hampstead Heath) por Fluchtplan_Reiseblog, en Flickr


London skyline in heat and smog por constructionchest, en Flickr


London (Hampstead Heath) por Fluchtplan_Reiseblog, en Flickr


----------



## justproject

London is really good


----------



## aarhusforever

*Benidorm:* by willman87 



willman87 said:


> http://ppcdn.500px.org/5309172/722385151fbdc0efd32695f0ccbdc0986d2900d0/4.jpg


----------



## Bligh

SASH said:


> Me too!


It's awesome isnt it!? I'd love to take some really moody pictures


----------



## Bligh

Oh London, you so fine


----------



## ekko

My new top 10:
1. Frankfurt
2. London
3. Moscow/Paris
4. Warsaw
5. Istanbul
6. Rotterdam/Milano
7. Vienna/Barcelona
8. Kyiv/Yekaterinburg
9. Benidorm/Dnipropetrovsk
10. Ankara/Batumi


----------



## ekko

*Dnipropetrovsk, Ukraine* Nice city


----------



## Bligh

^^^^ Looks good!


----------



## justproject

these twin towers are really good


----------



## ekko

*Yekaterinburg*
Such "delicious" trees :tongue2:


----------



## justproject

*London*

#1 for me


----------



## justproject

*Batumi*


----------



## QuantumX

justproject said:


> London is really good


I think what's coming to London is really going to set it apart. The market is strong, interest in further development is very high.


----------



## justproject

QuantumX said:


> I think what's coming to London is really going to set it apart. The market is strong, interest in further development is very high.


Market is really strong and new projects are better and better


----------



## Union Man

justproject said:


> *London*
> 
> #1 for me


Lovely photos, but make sure you credit them. By the brilliant Chest and Core Rising.


----------



## justproject

Union Man said:


> Lovely photos, but make sure you credit them. By the brilliant Chest and Core Rising.


oh sorry for that forgot to write


----------



## QuantumX

justproject said:


> Market is really strong and new projects are better and better


I really don't care all that much for the London skyline now, but a lot of the stuff coming down the pike is very interesting, very sleek and futuristic.


----------



## justproject

QuantumX said:


> I really don't care all that much for the London skyline now, but a lot of the stuff coming down the pike is very interesting, very sleek and futuristic.


all London skyline need is few supertalls in the center of the Canary Wharf or City of London


----------



## QuantumX

justproject said:


> all London skyline need is few supertalls in the center of the Canary Wharf or City of London


I think it needs a few more buildings in the 150-200m height range to give the skyline a bit more vertical density.


----------



## justproject

QuantumX said:


> I think it needs a few more buildings in the 150-200m height range to give the skyline a bit more vertical density.


there are many U/C highrises and few skyscrapers in London wright now


----------



## Core Rising

justproject said:


> oh sorry for that forgot to write


Whilst I'm happy for you to post my photos here, please do not re-host photos that I have uploaded to flickr on any other website. I'm sure the same goes for any other skyscrapercity forumers, and other users on flickr. 

Can you please in future copy and past the BB code from flickr, as this links directly back to the original photographers photo and profile. 

Example:


DPP_0139 by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## justproject

Core Rising said:


> Whilst I'm happy for you to post my photos here, please do not re-host photos that I have uploaded to flickr on any other website. I'm sure the same goes for any other skyscrapercity forumers, and other users on flickr.
> 
> Can you please in future copy and past the BB code from flickr, as this links directly back to the original photographers photo and profile.


ok i'll do like this next time


----------



## Iapetus

Love that giant clock.

...that sentence could so easily have gone wrong.


----------



## QuantumX

Iapetus said:


> Love that giant clock.
> 
> ...that sentence could so easily have gone wrong.


I know! I had to put my reading glasses on for that one! :lol::cheers:


----------



## Union Man

Canary Wharf and the O2 Arena by Andrew Hilton, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

Milano Porta Nuova, from Monte Stella (Portello district)


----------



## Edil Arda

IThomas said:


> Milano Porta Nuova, from Monte Stella (Portello district)










kay:


----------



## ekko

^^ Wooow, after watching this photo, London automatically becomes #1 European skyline for me :nuts:


----------



## ekko

*MOSCOW*


----------



## doguorsi2

As a Turk, it is hard for me to except that some other city can be more beautiful than Istanbul but damn those London photos. London is my favorite city in the world for a reason! Pure perfection! I don't care about height or density. London is the most advance city in terms of architectural quality. I also love the cloudy weather there. I know this is a bit ironic considering the fact that half of the UK is in Turkey for vacation right now


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw - exactly 70 years after the start of the Warsaw Uprising which left the city destroyed and its citizens killed*










https://twitter.com/search?v=stream&q=#PowstanieWarszawskie&src=tyah&mode=photos


----------



## ekko

JanVL said:


> *Warsaw - exactly 70 years after the start of the Warsaw Uprising which left the city destroyed and its citizens killed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/search?v=stream&q=#PowstanieWarszawskie&src=tyah&mode=photos


Congratulations to Warsaw and the Polish people with regard to the significant date. It was a common grief for our peoples. I wish that, without exaggeration, metropolis will continue further development and peace for the whole world!


----------



## skyscraperus

bravo


----------



## skyscraperus

doguorsi2 said:


> As a Turk, it is hard for me to except that some other city can be more beautiful than Istanbul but damn those London photos. London is my favorite city in the word for a reason! Pure perfection! I don't care about height or density. London is the most advance city in terms of architectural quality. I also love the cloudy weather there. I know this is a bit ironic considering the fact that half of the UK is in Turkey for vacation right now


:lol:


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Quicksilver said:


> Few summer shots from Kyiv:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All from here: http://camrador.livejournal.com/108561.html


Kiev has a real potential , hopefully the dust settles out there so the country build some supertalls!


----------



## IThomas

Napoli, Italy


----------



## justproject

my new top 10

1.London
2.Frankfurt 
3.Paris
4.Moscow
5.Warsaw
6.Rotterdam/Milan
7.Istanbul
8.Kyiv/Yekaterinburg
9.Benidorm/Ankara
10.Batumi/Dnipropetrovsk


----------



## ekko

Nubian_Warrior said:


> Kiev has a real potential , hopefully the dust settles out there so the country build some supertalls!


Sky Towers U/C (214m), the first 150+ skyscraper in Kiev









Ukrainian GDP is projected to fall by 10%... I doubt that the economy will pull a super-high building.


----------



## justproject

ekko said:


> Sky Towers U/C (214m), the first 150+ skyscraper in Kiev
> 
> Ukrainian GDP is projected to fall by 10%... I doubt that the economy will pull a super-high building.


agree, now Ukraine needs more resources than super-high, so i think Kyiv will have supertall by 2025-2030


----------



## doguorsi2

^^ That construction company is Turkish too. Ant Yapi is pretty powerful company, they wouldn't invest if they didn't have faith in the future of Ukraine.


----------



## ekko

justproject said:


> agree, now Ukraine needs more resources than super-high, so i think Kyiv will have supertall by 2025-2030


I think it will happen sooner. Until 2020, the economy will come to a stable growth, and by 2022 will be announced the first supertalls projects


----------



## Quicksilver

ekko said:


> Sky Towers U/C (214m), the first 150+ skyscraper in Kiev
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainian GDP is projected to fall by 10%... I doubt that the economy will pull a super-high building.


Actually, this will be a second tower above 150 m. One is already constructed. You can see it right at the background of this photo above. There are also about 25 towers above 30 floors.


----------



## justproject

Not the best, but really good *Batumi*


----------



## Quicksilver

Please don't forget to acknowledge the source of these pictures, otherwise they can't be deleted from here.


----------



## TimeAndTide

Union Man said:


> Canary Wharf and the O2 Arena by Andrew Hilton, on Flickr


Nice photo of London. I like it.


----------



## QuantumX

Quicksilver said:


> Please don't forget to acknowledge the source of these pictures, otherwise they can't be deleted from here.


Yes! From the Georgia forum is not sufficient.


----------



## Union Man

*Photos taken by Chest*

View from Tate Modern by constructionchest, on Flickr

Canary Wharf from Point Hill by constructionchest, on Flickr

Shooters Hill view of London 2 by constructionchest, on Flickr


----------



## justproject

omg i love last photo and love London


----------



## justproject

i think there must be one supertall between Canary Wharf and city of London


----------



## IThomas

*Milano*, Italy - Fresh pic :cheers: Panorama from Il Dritto

scroll >>>


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw U/C*
(Visible: second cluster, new metro line, ...)









by morris71


----------



## isaidso

Many of London's skyscrapers are kitschy, but I think this skyline has moved to #1 in Europe regardless.


----------



## JuanPaulo

isaidso said:


> Many of London's skyscrapers are kitschy, but I think this skyline has moved to #1 in Europe regardless.


I disagree. While London's skyline has gotten better, I think it is far from being #1. I don't think the issue is that the new towers are kitschy, but rather that the buildings do not work well together. It took me a long time to pin point what is it about the London skyline that doesn't quite make me fall in love. Swiss Re is great on its own. So is the Shard as well as the other new towers. They just don't look well together.


----------



## isaidso

Up to a point, we're saying the same thing. One novelty tower here or there is fine, but when you have so many it becomes a bit of a dog's breakfast. Then again, I'm not a fan of Swiss Re, the 'Walkie Talkie', or the 'Cheese Grater'. I do like the Shard though. 

For me Canary Wharf saves it all. It's not the biggest or tallest cluster in Europe, but it's the best one. It's elegant, timeless, and a success at street level too. Many of these tall modern clusters going up around the world just don't work very well at the base. They're often hulking in scale and 'street life' killers.


----------



## ekko

justpoject, finally you've found some really interesting and beautiful photos of Batumi, i like it


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

IThomas said:


> Napoli, Italy


Nice, It reminds me of Phoenix, Arizona


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

My Ranking for the Month of August

1- *Moscow*
2- *Frankfurt*
3- *London*
4- *Paris *
5- *Istanbul*
6- *Benidorm*
7- *Milan*
8- *Rotterdam/ Yekaterinburg*
9- *Sochi*/ *Hague*/ *Napoli* / *Ankara*/ Warsaw/ *Madrid*/ *Kiev*/ *Grozny*
10 - *Birmingham / St Peterburg/ Berlin*


----------



## markfos

Warsaw

by Sławek


----------



## Hartson

Moscow

















http://vk.com/bestroofers?z=photo-575399_336744985/album-575399_00/rev


----------



## aarhusforever

*Milano:*


Sin título por yucefirat, en Flickr


----------



## doguorsi2

Aarhusforever, your dedication to this thread seriously brings tears to my eyes. Thank you! Are there any highrises or skyscrapers in Denmark ? We would love to see a Danish skyline!


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

De prachtige Maasstad by Anthony Malefijt Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Skyscraperking1566

Warsaw



Zapaleniec said:


> Warsaw Skyscrapers by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr


----------



## Union.SLO

doguorsi2 said:


> Is there any highrises or skyscrapers in Denmark ? We would love to see a Danish skyline!


Copenhagen has a very neat historical skyline, however there's not much to talk about on this thread when it comes to its modern skyline (it's a place of great contemporary low- to mid-rise architecture though). 
A dozen of 60 - 120m highrises scattered around...


by _discosour_


----------



## Union.SLO

*Vienna*


by *kareszzz*


by *Cwithe*


----------



## Union.SLO

And the second Viennese cluster - Wienerberg City


by *Stephan Rebernik*


by *Stephan Rebernik*


by *tobias142*


----------



## Apfelsaft

Union.SLO said:


> *Vienna*
> 
> 
> by *kareszzz*
> 
> 
> by *Cwithe*


The DC-Tower looks taller than it actually is... nice picture though.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

KlausDiggy said:


> Where in Naples or Genoa become skyscrapers built?
> 
> If you mean only 100m building, Germany also has some to offer.
> Frankfurt
> Berlin
> Cologne
> Munich
> Essen
> Dusseldorf
> Hamburg
> Bonn
> Leipzig
> etc.


Yup, Germany is understimated.

Anyway even in Italy there are many cities with at least one tower +100m (modern highrises, not historic towers)

Milano,
Napoli,
Genova, 
Roma,
Torino,
Brescia,
Bologna,
Latina,
Rimini,
Jesolo,
Cesenatico,
and other ones...


----------



## Quicksilver

Few more of Kyiv with bridges this time:




























From: http://camrador.livejournal.com/109165.html

And one street shot:









By _Hawk_


----------



## aarhusforever

doguorsi2 said:


> Aarhusforever, your dedication to this thread seriously brings tears to my eyes. Thank you! Is there any highrises or skyscrapers in Denmark ? We would love to see a Danish skyline!


Thank you for the kind Words, my friend :cheers:

When it comes to highrises or skyscrapers in Denmark, we only have two 100+ highrises, both in lovely Copenhagen (102m and 120m). Both buildings are from 60/70s and nothing to write home about 

Right now a number of highrises are being built in Aarhus and Copenhagen reaching almost 100 meters and there are plans for building several 100+ towers, but such plans could go either way, if you get my point 

I have never postet a photo from Denmark in this thread, as this is for the best skylines in Europe ...but I sometimes post skylinephotos from Aarhus in the 'European Cities Skylines' thread 



aarhusforever said:


> *Aarhus:*
> 
> 
> aarhus skyline von https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/ auf Flickr


----------



## Apfelsaft

aarhusforever said:


> Thank you for the kind Words, my friend :cheers:
> 
> When it comes to highrises or skyscrapers in Denmark, we only have two 100+ highrises, both in lovely Copenhagen (102m and 120m). Both buildings are from 60/70s and nothing to write home about
> 
> Right now a number of highrises are being built in Aarhus and Copenhagen reaching almost 100 meters and there are plans for building several 100+ towers, but such plans could go either way, if you get my point
> 
> I have never postet a photo from Denmark in this thread, as this is for the best skylines in Europe ...but I sometimes post skylinephotos from Aarhus in the 'European Cities Skylines' thread


Wikipedia says there is 140m Tower in Aarhus under construction


----------



## QuantumX

*FRANKFURT*

[email protected] by happa_47, on Flickr


----------



## DCFC1

My latest top ten ...


1. London... Easily the biggest city in Europe. The skyline has a quality other European skylines lack. 

2. Frankfurt... Small town in Germany but the skyline from most angles knocks you out ..

3. Paris. ..too boxy and bland for me but heck .. Its Paris . 

4 . Moscow .. Want to but cannot ignore the kitsch towers in Moscow .. 

5 . Warsaw .. Getting better all the time to use a Beatles song ..

6 .Istanbul .. Massive.. Sprawling .. Beautiful .. The future .. 

7 . Rotterdam .. Not beautiful but ... A skyline hard to ignore .. 

8 . Birmingham .. Overlooked city on here which has a cool skyline and quality buildings .

9 . Milan .. Clearly going places... The future .. 

10. Vienna .. . beautiful Vienna .


----------



## Union Man

QuantumX said:


> *FRANKFURT*
> 
> [email protected] by happa_47, on Flickr


Best skyline in Europe in my opinion.


----------



## Core Rising

Shard and South Bank Tower by corerising, on Flickr

London Skyline by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## cw98

My Top Ten:
1.Frankfurt
2.Moscow
3.London
4.Paris
5.Warsaw
6.Istanbul
7.Rotterdam
8.Milano
9.Vienna
10.The Hague


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*









http://www.m-momente.de/blog/?p=1648


----------



## rychlik

Iapetus said:


> Love that giant clock.
> 
> ...that sentence could so easily have gone wrong.


Amazing what a difference one latter can make.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

lol


----------



## rychlik

*Paris*- has the cluster and width of a good solid skyline. Some of the designs are nice.
*Frankfurt*- has some great quality buildings and has the stretch of a nice, classic skyline.
*London *- has the height and I dig some of the unique designs of the towers.
*Warsaw*- nice, solid cluster with its very own "Empite State" building. I like the quality of the designs. Width of skyline also good. Should be able to match Frankfurt in a few years.
*Moscow*- love the designs and height but it doesn't stretch enough along the horizon. 

Honorable mention to *Milan*.

(I had a tough time deciding between Frankfurt and London).


----------



## ekko

*Yekaterinburg*


----------



## IThomas

Skyline vision...

How current *Milan*'s Porta Nuova skyline could become in next decade, if a large area 'Scalo Farini' (now disused) will be changed: artificial beach and other green areas


----------



## Skyscraperking1566

*Warsaw*


bad_boy said:


> 03.08.2014


----------



## ekko

*Moscow*'s skyline and just beautiful roofer-girl


----------



## Nijal

Moscow has a great cluster even if I'm not a fan of the architecture (too kitsch for me). Byt I'm tired of seeing it every page, want to see other cities here.


----------



## cw98

*Oslo*
It is surely not the best european skyline and it doesn't have high skyscrapers,however it should be mentioned.


----------



## Apfelsaft

*DISCUSS: Best Modern European Skyline (Part3)*



Nijal said:


> Moscow has a great cluster even if I'm not a fan of the architecture (too kitsch for me). Byt I'm tired of seeing it every page, want to see other cities here.



The problem here is, Skylines from Cities like London or Frankfurt have so many different looks depending on the angle or the direction from which you're looking at it.

Moscow's skyline seems to be similar from any angle, these 5 million pictures from Moscow in this thread are looking almost identical. That's why it's boring...

(Besides, too many Russians here)


----------



## Apfelsaft

cw98 said:


> *Oslo*
> 
> It is surely not the best european skyline and it doesn't have high skyscrapers,however it should be mentioned.



Very nice picture! Didn't know Oslo had so many highrises. Impressed.


----------



## WMS

^^ And im sure any of them has a great quality.
The level of architecture in Nordic countries, Germany or The Netherlands is terrific


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Moscow*

Beautiful pictures of Moscow IBC.:cheers:



mr. MyXiN said:


> *29.06.14*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1920x1080*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1920x1080*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1920x1080*


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Moscow at night*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> ^^
> By >> Mikhail


----------



## [email protected]

Skyscrapers in Europe :
class 1 :Moskow, Frankfurt, Paris, London, Warsaw
class 2 :Milan, Rotterdam, Benidorm, Wien, Madrid
class 3 :the Hague, koln, Naples, Liverpool, Kiev
class 4 :Berlin, Genoa, Birmingham, Barcelona, Turin
class 5 :Stockolm, Oslo, Bruxelles, Brescia, Essen


----------



## skyscraperus

Union.SLO said:


> Small town of more than half a million inhabitants?


If Frankfurt have 500.000 inhabitatants then Paris have 2.200.000 inhabitants.
But not, Frankfurt in reality have over 2.000.000 inhabitants (urban area).


----------



## IThomas

*Milan, Italy*

New pic - panorama









New pics - from street level


















Old pics


----------



## Union.SLO

skyscraperus said:


> If Frankfurt have 500.000 inhabitatants then Paris have 2.200.000 inhabitants.
> But not, Frankfurt in reality have over 2.000.000 inhabitants (urban area).


I wrote more than; in fact the city population is almost 700.000, and together with adjacent (sub)urbanised settlements more than 2 million. :yes:


----------



## dexter2

City borders may be small, It's just administration. Numbers that really matter are:

Frankfurt:
• Metro 5,600,000

Warsaw:
• Metro 2,666,278


----------



## WMS

dexter2 said:


> Frankfurt:
> • Metro 5,600,000
> 
> Warsaw:
> • Metro 2,666,278


English wikipedia?


----------



## doguorsi2

Istanbul 15,500,000
Ankara 4,550,000
Izmir 4,061,000

http://www.46medya.com/haber/2014te-turkiyenin-il-il-yeni-nufus-verileri_h1139.html


----------



## Union Man

This isn't a city population thread guys, you all know better


----------



## IThomas

^^
It seems like the stupid play "Who have the longest p****?" ...Personally I not judge a city by its numbers, but through a series of factors: its soul, stories to tell, lifestyle, their people, real architecture and so on... But I know that in a globalized world, some people seems have forget or are not able to take these values as "good". Btw I hope thread will restart with fresh pics


----------



## Birmingham

Quick question then! With European cities now going upwards to a degree that they can be comparable with other continents. Aesthetically are they better than elsewhere? I think north America still walks it but I find these skylines more attractive than elsewhere although I love Melbourne and Sydney


----------



## skyscraperus

:cheers:



Avemano said:


> Le 4 août :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/dzzdzz/14658657670/sizes/l/


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Benidorm, Spain*


DSC_0404 by jrzurutuza, on Flickr


DSC_0392 by jrzurutuza, on Flickr


DSC_0379 by jrzurutuza, on Flickr


2014-07-09_12-40-46_ILCE-6000_DSC05746 by miguel.discart, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

One new building ruined the skyilne for me. ^^


----------



## JuanPaulo

QuantumX said:


> One new building ruined the skyilne for me. ^^


+1. Although it does not look too bad from the side. The frontal view is the problem.


----------



## QuantumX

JuanPaulo said:


> +1. Although it does not look too bad from the side. The frontal view is the problem.


You got it!


----------



## denizpolat

*IZMIR-TURKEY*


*










*










*










*










*










*










*










*


----------



## ekko

*Moscow*


----------



## denizpolat

*ISTANBUL*










*










*










*










https://foursquare.com/dogandogan473


*



WP Istanbul Rooftop by katterigo, on Flickr

*



DSCF1541.jpg by HerrKrueger, on Flickr

*



DSCF1581.jpg by HerrKrueger, on Flickr

http://500px.com/photo/78192463/top-of-the-world-by-marci-harangozó


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*









by joann_keler, on Flickr[/IMG]









by Christian Ulm, on Flickr









by Kiefer., on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*









by Hotu Matua, on Flickr









by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## skyscraperus

Benidorm is european Hong Kong


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

*Rotterdam*


Timmerhuis por Ossip van Duivenbode, en Flickr


Kruisplein por Ossip van Duivenbode, en Flickr


Schouwburgplein tijdens IFFR por Ossip van Duivenbode, en Flickr


Kop van Zuid, Rotterdam por Ossip van Duivenbode, en Flickr


De Wilhelminapier por Ossip van Duivenbode, en Flickr


----------



## moscowgoth

edit


----------



## moscowgoth

http://stroi.mos.ru/photogallery/al...odu-s-sobyanin-m-husnullin-a-bochkarev?page=2


----------



## SASH

denizpolat said:


> *ISTANBUL*
> WP Istanbul Rooftop by katterigo, on Flickr


It's from 2012, but it is the best of Istanbul I've ever seen. Great! :cheers:


----------



## justproject

There will be 2 new skyscrapers, here in Batumi.


----------



## DzhendoyanV

* M O S C O W*


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Milan by gusme >>> www.milanofoto.it





































https://www.facebook.com/milanofoto....1407522604./1513519172200126/?type=1&theater


----------



## Wolfowitsch

Grozny, Chechnya


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


London Skyline - Night por luphendrix1610, en Flickr


----------



## Georgia777

London


----------



## aarhusforever

This photo has a warm summer Los Angeles feeling to it, if you guys know what I mean 

Los Ange...ups...*Paris:*


La Défense por Georg Hirsch, en Flickr


----------



## Georgia777

Baku 
 
Istanbul


----------



## Erhan

Georgia777 said:


> ok, I know that erhan but that batumi pictires aren't 7 years old they are 1 or 2 years old.


That is exactly what I am saying. Your non-Batumi pictures are old and/or poor quality. Just share pictures from Batumi if you don't have time to find new and good pictures from other cities.

Your latest picture of Istanbul proves my point. You shared exactly same old picture earlier today, but this time you have a logo covering 1/3 of the picture. Why do you share it?


----------



## Blackhavvk

Erhan said:


> That is exactly what I am saying. Your non-Batumi pictures are old and/or poor quality. Just share pictures from Batumi if you don't have time to find new and good pictures from other cities.
> 
> Your latest picture of Istanbul proves my point. You shared exactly same old picture earlier today, but this time you have a logo covering 1/3 of the picture. Why do you share it?


He wants to get more likes. It is the goal of all his actions here. Funny jokes, constant compliments around, lots of photos taken from the Internet, are not of interest in this topic, but he publishes them, although it is not the author, and does not refer to the source


----------



## Apfelsaft

Omg if he wants to publish pictures leave it to him... It's not necessary to get worked up over it.


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Krasnoyarsk

(c)Kras Yar


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Coventry

(c)Jony Gee


----------



## QuantumX

Several childish off-topic posts have been deleted once again.


----------



## ekko

*Moscow* 
Angela Nicolau, and her new photo, captured from the top of the monument to the goddess Nike :cheers:


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

Maybe a big surprise for vienna. a real estate company bought a property next to the millenium tower. They want to build about 800 flats on this small property. This should be a great chance for a real tall residential tower next to the millenium tower. Hopefully :lol:

Only a vision:









Complete List for 2020, all high-rise buildings over +80m

250m DC Tower I (2013)
202m Millenium Tower (1999)
168m DC Tower II (2018)
155m Danube Flats (2017/2018)
150m Hochhaus Neue Donau (2001)
145m Forum Tower (2018)
140m IZD Tower (2001)
140m DC Tower III (not fixed yet)
137m Vienna Twin Towers (2001)
130m Marina Tower I (2017)
130m Waterfront Handelskai (not fixed yet) 
127m Vienna International Center (1978)
121m MGC Plaza I (2018)
120m Viertel2Plus (2020)
115m Orbi Tower (2016)
113m Florido Tower (2001)
113m Andromeda Tower (1999)
110m City Gate Tower (2015)
110m Mischek Tower (2000)
110m MGC Plaza II (2018)
110m Monte Laa Tower I (not fixed yet)
109m Delugan Meissl Tower (2005)
106m Gate II (2019)
105m Aspern Seeparkquartier (2019)
103m MGC Plaza III (2018)
100m Marina City Tower II (2019)
100m Forum Home (2018)
100m Triiiple I (2020)
100m Triiiple II (2020)
100m Triiiple III (2020)
100m Monte Laa II (not fixed yet)
100m ASA Tower Aspern (2018)
98m CB 03 (2005)
92m Ares Tower (2001)
92m Leopold Tower (2015)
90m Saturn Tower (2004)
90m City Tower Vienna (2003)
90m SEG Wohnturm 
88m ÖBB Zentrale (2014)
88m Business Center A.01/1 (2017)
87m Monte Verde (2004)
85m Alt Erlaa I (1973)
85m Alt Erlaa II (1973)
85m Alt Erlaa III (1973)
85m AKH (1994)
84m Höchstädtplatz (2006)
83m Mischek Coop Tower (2004)
80m Nordwestbahnhof I (2020)
80m Nordwestbahnhof II (2020)
80m Nordwestbahnhof III (2020)
80m Nordwestbahnhof IV (2020)
80m Uniqua Tower (2004)
80m Obelixturm (1998)
80m Raiffeisen Hochhaus (2013)
80m Hoch 2 (2009)
80m Porr Hochhaus (1999)
80m Nordbahnhof I (2020)

From 60m to 80m round about 60 building are built, U/C or proposed.

No supertalls, but a good density for a historic,classic city like vienna....


----------



## Georgia777

Batumi 
 
 
Baku


----------



## Georgia777

Paris


----------



## Galandar

Georgia777 said:


> Baku


Those pictures of Baku are about 10 years old


----------



## Georgia777

Galandar said:


> Those pictures of Baku are about 10 years old


Ok galandar


----------



## QuantumX

This former banner for the website is my favorite shot of London because it includes almost the entire skyline in it. It's a great angle for showing what the London skyline really looks like. 

28 by Quantum2010, on Flickr


----------



## Ivanator

QuantumX said:


> This former banner for the website is my favorite shot of London because it includes almost the entire skyline in it. It's a great angle for showing what the London skyline really looks like.
> 
> 28 by Quantum2010, on Flickr


Don't forget, it's slightly outdated now. It'd be nice to have a banner from the same angle showing the additions to the skyline, such as the Leadenhall building and 20 Fenchurch Street.


----------



## Georgia777

London is perfect


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:* by Oasis-Bangkok 



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> ^^^^
> Pic By >> Mikhail


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/warszawa/p...20402816269/10152326769516270/?type=1&theater


----------



## renshapratama

^^ stadium transportation and the most important, skyline combined in 1 picture :lol:


----------



## ekko

*Moscow*


----------



## Blackhavvk

BEST :drool:


raisonnable said:


> автор


----------



## the man from k-town

my FRANKFURT video from last week






The Firework - Frühjahrsmesse Darmstadt 2014 (5) by ro.sander, on Flickr

Moon-2 by hanslook, on Flickr

now some of my pics


----------



## IThomas

Waiting for the completion of whole CityLife district project, demolition of old RAI TV antenna, and development of other highrises in Porta Nuova.

*Milano* Italy


----------



## taskula

İstanbul


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam: *


The White house por Anthony Malefijt Photography, en Flickr


DSC01404_1 por rsm_finance, en Flickr


_DSC5236 por shutter010, en Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*


La Défense - Vue depuis le Pont de Levallois - Paris por laurent.liu, en Flickr


La Défense - Vue depuis le Pont de Levallois - Paris por laurent.liu, en Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

More *Paris:*

...La Defense might be the best skyline in Paris, but it's not the only one in the city of love 


La Défense - Vue depuis le Sacré Coeur - Paris por laurent.liu, en Flickr


Paris - La Défense night por [email protected], en Flickr


I Love Paris my Sunset por mychi.peachy, en Flickr


Beauboug - Vue du Sacré Coeur - Paris por laurent.liu, en Flickr


Cathédrale Notre Damme de Paris - Vue depuis le Sacré Coeur - Paris por laurent.liu, en Flickr


Beaubourg & Cathédrale Notre Damme de Paris - Vue depuis le Sacré Coeur - Paris por laurent.liu, en Flickr


----------



## DzhendoyanV

M O S C O W



vinttt said:


> Автор * ekko*


----------



## Georgia777

Baku 
 
 
Batumi


----------



## Georgia777

London 
 
 
Warsaw


----------



## Georgia777

Paris
 
 
Milan


----------



## Georgia777

Frankfurt


----------



## il fenomeno

Georgia777 said:


> Milan


wow, quite a progess since i looked at milan the last time.


----------



## JanVL

It has even moved to Singapore. I say that's amazing :troll:


----------



## IThomas

Georgia777 said:


> Milan


WTF happened? I woke up, and I find a different city... this isn't my Milan :lol:


----------



## IThomas

*MILANO* ITALY
Part of Porta Nuova's skyline


----------



## Erhan

...


----------



## markfos

Warsaw

by bad_boy


----------



## Szymulek

*Warsaw, Poland*

This one shows what you can see from the new tower construction site (220 m) in the center of the pictures above.

by zbieraj


----------



## Erhan

IMG_6503 by Simon Madeley, on Flickr


IMG_6476 by Simon Madeley, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14721179720/sizes/h/









http://500px.com/photo/79620689/untitled-by-yasin-kulaksiz









http://500px.com/photo/77830537/maslak-by-dayk-danzig?from=user


The bosphorus by night by aydinsert, on Flickr


Maslak by aydinsert, on Flickr


Maslak by aydinsert, on Flickr


Maslak by aydinsert, on Flickr


Maslak by aydinsert, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


London C Wharf Panoramic 11.08.14 (FILEminimizer) por Dick Bulch, en Flickr


Canary Wharf Panoramic 05.08.14 por Dick Bulch, en Flickr


Canary Wharf London at night por Dick Bulch, en Flickr


Canary Wharf as viewed from Bermondsey 05.08.14 por Dick Bulch, en Flickr


Canary Wharf panoramic 18.07.14-02 por Dick Bulch, en Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:* by mr. MyXiN 



mr. MyXiN said:


> *15.08.14*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1920x1080*


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurt at Night por Dembo, en Flickr


Skyline Frankfurt am Main por advanwagensveld, en Flickr


----------



## rychlik

*Warsaw*








[/url]Warsaw by Wolfgang Binder, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## rychlik

*Warsaw*








[/url]Warsaw from above by KrzysztofTe Foto Blog, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## rychlik

*Warsaw*








[/url]Warsaw skyline by fkwiatkowski, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## ekko

*Moscow*


----------



## aarhusforever

^^:applause:

*Moscow:*


Moscow-sunset-1 por Alina Cusnir, en Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Benidorm:*


Benidorm05 por yiyo4ever, en Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

Venice,no skyscraper today,but many steeples and infinite beauty


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ Beautiful city, but this thread ia about modern skylines, friend  You should post the photo in the historical skylines thread instead of posting it in this one :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam;*


DSC_8112 por vanduma, en Flickr


DSC_7907 por vanduma, en Flickr


DSC_8109 por vanduma, en Flickr


DSC_8108 por vanduma, en Flickr


DSC_7814 por vanduma, en Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Hague:*


DSC_7780 por vanduma, en Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

aarhusforever said:


> ^^ Beautiful city, but this thread ia about modern skylines, friend  You should post the photo in the historical skylines thread instead of posting it in this one :cheers:


i know... i know... but friends in Moscow, Paris, Frankfurt, London, Warsaw, Istanbul, and Rotterdam, will forgive me a little OT


----------



## elkabel

Zapaleniec said:


> Warsaw Cityscape B&W by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Warsaw Cityscape by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Warsaw Skyline B&W by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr





Awik said:


> Wschód











https://www.facebook.com/warszawiak/photos_stream


----------



## aarhusforever

[email protected] said:


> i know... i know... but friends in Moscow, Paris, Frankfurt, London, Warsaw, Istanbul, and Rotterdam, will forgive me a little OT


I'm sure we all do, friend :cheers:


----------



## ekko

*Yekaterinburg* Quite a long time I did not post photos of this wonderful city. I decided to post pictures of Yekaterinburg in the night 









Celebrating the Day of the City








Ekaterinburg during a lightning storm, again :cheers:

















by Umformer


----------



## doguorsi2

Blackhavvk said:


> I look forward to when you calm down. I was in Istanbul in 2010, and I know perfectly well what city beautiful Moscow or Istanbul. Unfortunately, even a tenth of the beauty of Moscow you do not have. But you continue to compare the incomparable, and even in their favor. But I know that you have the right to speak their thoughts. Do this in a more appropriate forum threads. Or are you specifically trying to quarrel people?


I really don't understand your English but I am calm. I apologize. I didn't mean to offend our Russian friends here in this forum. I just really didn't have a good travel experience in Russia and wanted to share my honest thoughts with Russian and other European friends in this thread.


----------



## ekko

Yes, I would like to apologize to the Polish friends and Apfelsaft. I just have a BIG buttheart (as always), and I had to lose some steam ...


----------



## Blackhavvk

doguorsi2 said:


> I really don't understand your English but I am calm. I apologize. I didn't mean to offend our Russian friends here in this forum. I just really didn't have a good travel experience in Russia and wanted to share my honest thoughts with Russian and other European friends in this thread.


Sorry GOOGLE translate. I just wanted to say that this is not the forum thread where you discuss the trip to Moscow. Your hypocritical words "Russian friends" should not be here. I do not 1 day here and you will always have a negative attitude towards Russia and Russian. Would you be offended by someone from the Russian? Go to a psychologist. It's a simple russophobia.


----------



## doguorsi2

ekko said:


> Yes, I would like to apologize to the Polish friends and Apfelsaft. I just have a BIG buttheart (as always), and I had to lose some steam ...


Perhaps, a Polish girl broke your heart ?  I know for a fact that, I can't say the "Hungarian" word since 1 year. hno:


----------



## ekko

Honestly, I have not any hostility towards the Poles.  On the contrary, I am even more loved and admired Poland, when I saw the pictures of Warsaw for the first time, I was shocked, because in front of me appeared a modern metropolis with a bunch of skyscrapers! :cheers: Until then, I thought that the only high-rise in Warsaw is the Palace of Culture, built in the socialist era ... :nuts:


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

I'm now in London and I dont see any skyscrapers too , I live in high st ken , I know unless I travel to Canary Wharf I'll see some skyscrapers!


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

I want to add my experience, guys.

I'm in this skylines thread now and can't see any skyscrapers too


----------



## ekko

I am now in my hometown, Sterlitamak, and there are no skyscrapers. Maybe if I will drive 656 kilometers, I see the skyscrapers of Ekaterinburg ...


----------



## ekko

*Moscow* 
Small but proud Moscow City cluster!









by Sasha Perelmuter









by Ivan Musinov









by Artyom Monakhov


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

doguorsi2 said:


> I really don't understand your English but I am calm. I apologize. I didn't mean to offend our Russian friends here in this forum. I just really didn't have a good travel experience in Russia and wanted to share my honest thoughts with Russian and other European friends in this thread.


You actually should travel to Italy , Spain or France most of the European nations take great pride in their languages and they dont feel compelled to speak English, its good that you didnt go to Poland you might not been alive by now to write these few lines :lol: , I have been couple of times to Istanbul and I love it despite the pick pocketing and the few English speakers out there too! and the aggressive clubbers in the night clubs who end up fighting for nothing every now and then, you literally cant talk to a girl in Istanbul night clubs because her invisible boyfriend will pop up from somewhere !


----------



## Apfelsaft

Nubian_Warrior said:


> You actually should travel to Italy , Spain or France most of the European nations take great pride in their languages and they dont feel compelled to speak English, its good that you didnt go to Poland you might not been alive by now to write these few lines :lol: , I have been couple of times to Istanbul and I love it despite the pick pocketing and the few English speakers out there too! and the aggressive clubbers in the night clubs who end up fighting for nothing every now and then, you literally cant talk to a girl in Istanbul night clubs because her invisible boyfriend will pop up from somewhere !



You're right about Spain and Italy, but in general europeans are able to speak english...


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*



















https://www.facebook.com/BLOGUSZ/photos_stream


----------



## Yellow Fever

guys, back on topic please!


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*

Frankfurt Moon by hanslook, on Flickr


----------



## ekko

*Ekaterinburg*









by alexandr-M


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt high-rise Projects Overview (only 100m)*

*under construction*

*New Henninger Tower__140m*



*proposed (realization in the next 5 years probably.)*

*Tower 1_________~200m* (Architectural competition will be decided in October 2014.)

*Tower 2__________165m * (Owner wants to implement the project quickly.| Construction in 2015/2016 possible.)

*Marienturm_______.155m * (Owner wants to implement the project quickly.| Construction in 2015 possible.)

*WinX____________.110m * (Start of construction is announced for 2015.)

*Messeeingang Süd_.100m* (Start of construction is announced for 2016.)



*proposed (realization in the next 10 years probably.)*

*Hh Polizeipräsidium______145m * (delay in construction planning. Start of construction uncertain.)

*Kulturcampus 1_________140m* (promising talks with investors)

*Kulturcampus 2_________100m* (promising talks with investors)



*Planning & construction date uncertain*

*Millennium Tower____________369m *(In high-rise master plan is  allowed a tower with a height of 369m at this point | no activ planning)

*Frankfurt Höfe____________.~228m* (former MAX Project | In high-rise master plan is allowed a tower with a height of 230m at this point | no activ planning)

*Bahn Tower_______________~200m* (Deutsche Bahn is the owner | So far, there is no activity for the Project | no active planning)

*Neue Mainzer Straße 59______197m* (no active planning)

*Metzler Bank Tower_________.175m* (no active planning)

*Hochhaus Matthäuskirche____.130m* (no activ planning)

*Neue Mainzer Straße 57______130m* (no activ planning)

*Hochhaus Deutsche Post_____110m* (no activ planning)



This is the current state of the highrise planning in Frankfurt. 
With all Planned and under construction projects has Frankfurt in the year 2025 
39 high-rise buildings with 100m. Of this are 17 higher than 150m. 
6 buildings rise 200m high.


----------



## cw98

I can't wait to see all of them rising in Frankfurt!!


----------



## KlausDiggy

Definitely come exciting times on German users.:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## [email protected]

Tallin


----------



## [email protected]

ranking August 1 Moscow
2 Frankfurt
3Paris
4London
5Warsaw
6Milan
7Rotterdam
8Madrid
9Benidorm
10Istanbul
11Bruxelles
12Wien
13Yekaterimburg
14Barcelona
15TheHague
16Tallin
17Oslo
18Genoa
19Koln
20Liverpool


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Bonn*









dw.de


----------



## Party Planner




----------



## KlausDiggy

*Munich / München*









http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de/forum/showthread.php?t=9184


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Essen Skyline*









manager-magazin.de









http://www.agefotostock.com/en/Stock-Images/Rights-Managed/IBR-962832


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Hamburg*









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2814/8975991855_0a9a2f0cce_b.jpg









by Ji-Ja-Jot









by Ji-Ja-Jot


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Düsseldorf*









Düsseldorf by DerMikelele, on Flickr









by mlm (check out his great "Rhine-Ruhr" thread!)


















by hskamper, on Flickr









Düsseldorf vom Rheinturm by eSKaeL, on flickr









by DARIO Düsseldorf










by *whis42per*, on Flickr


----------



## Apfelsaft

Klaus it would be extremely helpful if you add the city's name to the pictures


----------



## [email protected]

the Germany has beautiful cities, the gothic blends contemporary so Amazing, the same goes for England and France, in Italy,in Milan, it is completing a similar path. Congratulations for the photos!


----------



## KlausDiggy

Apfelsaft said:


> Klaus it would be extremely helpful if you add the city's name to the pictures



:? Stands above the images.


----------



## Apfelsaft

KlausDiggy said:


> :? Stands above the images.



Google Translate? lol


----------



## [email protected]

New Milan


----------



## Union Man

Red moon rise over London by London From The Rooftops, on Flickr


London skyline by Andrew Hilton, on Flickr


----------



## ekko

Wow, thanks for KlausDiggy for a little excursion to German cities,they are really beautiful.


----------



## BrickellResidence

London has got to be the city with the most cranes in the world :O


----------



## ekko

*Ekaterinburg*









by Renody


----------



## justproject

*Anaklia, Georgia* Kazantip 2014 skyline


----------



## Bhound

^^
Come on now guys, what have this got to do with *DISCUSS: Best Modern* *European Skyline (Part3)*. Unless of course if laser light shows are now part of the discussion. I thought there was a forum for such. Excuse me if I am out of character.


----------



## SASH

This Thread is already ruined!
Here's my share.

Dutch Skylines:

*Rotterdam:*
DSC00990 by nick baumann, on Flickr

DSC00992 by nick baumann, on Flickr

Skyline Rotterdam .. by Marco van Dijk Fotografie, on Flickr

*The Hague:*
Skyline The Hague by iljitsch, on Flickr

Den Haag Skyline by RobK1964, on Flickr

*Amsterdam:*
Photo by roytie







[/QUOTE]









bron

*Tilburg:*
Skyline Tilburg by Pacle, on Flickr

Interpolis (Tilburg) by Hornplayer, on Flickr

*
Eindhoven:*
Skyline Eindhoven by Johan Pabon, on Flickr

*Utrecht:*
Ik by @noutyboy (Instagram), on Flickr









Photo by vw

*Leeuwarden:*
Skyline Leeuwarden by Erwin Lindeboom, on Flickr

Achmea by vinniebar, on Flickr

*Groningen:*
Skyline Groningen by reintjedevos, on Flickr

Groningen SkyLine by Stefan.Feenstra, on Flickr

Skyline Belastingdienst en oude IBG by bo foto, on Flickr

*Almere:
*
Almere Skyline by raymondklaassen, on Flickr

Almere skyline by Harold-GTV, on Flickr

Almere´s little skyline by Jordy.N.H, on Flickr

*Vlissingen:*
Almere´s little skyline by Jordy.N.H, on Flickr2179_a6e97652f8_b.jpg[/img][/url]Flushing skyline by drhenkenstein, on Flickr

Flushing's skyline by Wouter de Bruijn, on Flickr

Skyline Vlissingen by Eifelknipser, on Flickr

Beach of Vlissingen [panorama] by rob.brink, on Flickr


----------



## Brad

This city does not deserve such resolution.


Kaufmann said:


> *Skyline Metropolis Ruhr - Essen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle: Stadt Essen


----------



## SASH

It nonsense to post "Skyline" photos with only 1 or 2 high-rises/skyscrapers on it or photos of cities with high-rises spread al over the city. It's even ridiculous to post Skyline photos of cities with only a few midrises.
But I dare to say that the Netherlands are the only country in Europe that have 3 decent Skylines (clusters) that belong to this Thread! Those 3 cities are Rotterdam, The Hague and Amsterdam.


----------



## IThomas

*MILANO* (part of Porta Nuova) Italy


----------



## DzhendoyanV

Moscow in the near future....


----------



## markfos

^^ Near?


----------



## Birmingham

I love the little Dutch cities. Amazing.

Birmingham


----------



## KlausDiggy

*My new Top 10 List*

*1. Moscow *
(The clear winner because it has the highest and most skyscrapers. Only the MIBC should be more integrated into the urban environment.)

*2. Paris*
(For me the number 2, because Paris with La Defense has the densest cluster in Europe.)

*3. Frankfurt*
(The German Mainhatten has the most balanced ratio of height of all skylines. In the coming years more skyscrapers will complement the skyline,
how Tower 1, Tower 2, Marieninsel)

*4. London *
(Very strong growth. In the next few years a variety of new projects is planned. However, since this divided in two clusters, I have chosen London only on the 4th place.

*5. Istanbul* 
(Also a strong growth, perhaps more than in London. 
But as in London are also the Istanbul skyscraper divided into several clusters. In addition, the skyscrapers in the individual clusters not mutually consistent.)

*6. Warsaw*
(Beautiful cluster with some new additions to the skyline in the last years. Good mix of old and new buildings.

*7. Milan*
(strongest newcomer with some towers in the pipeline. Moreover, milan has a very sophisticated architecture, that unparalleled is in Europe.)

*8. Rotterdam*
(Very beautiful skyscrapers that harmonize well together. Unfortunately there are too few new projects in the future. Also Rotterdam is lacking in height.)

*9. Yekaterinburg*
(Second newcomer in Europe with a surprising well-developed skyline. 
We'll see hopefully grow more towers in the future.)

*10. Benidorm *
(The city has an amazing skyline with some skyscrapers. The majority of the skyline but consists of similar looking residential and hotel towers.)



(Google Translate)


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Birmingham said:


> I love the little Dutch cities. Amazing.
> 
> Birmingham


if only the UK government moves some of the financial institutions to Birmingham and creates a larger airport in Birmingham the city will boom like nothing before!


----------



## Brad

markfos said:


> ^^ Near?


The piling for 2 left skyscrapers have already started. THe rest will have been finished by the end of this year.


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Rotterdam panorama by PvRFotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Brad

^^ I don't think Milan is better than this.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=116688925&postcount=2985


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Rotterdam by Plaatjesmaker., on Flickr

Luxor by Plaatjesmaker., on Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

The Hague


----------



## SASH

^^
Wow! Nice shot. From this angle it looks very dense.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*

Image from July 9, 2013








http://www.sueddeutsche.de/wirtschaft/ezb-bankenaufsicht-startet-verspaetet-1.1717500


----------



## [email protected]

...and Frankfurt by night


----------



## Fab87

dexter2 said:


> Well I wonder why is that... Maybe stop invading countries around you and we will talk differently then.
> 
> 
> This is typical for most of the European cities, where modern skyscrapers only begin to rise. You can see that in *Milan*, Vienna, Barcelona, Paris. It's because those cities are protecting It's historic centers. It's good for old buildings but usually not so good for new skyscraper districts - large distances between those and city centers, no housing, no gastronomy and shops (only offices) and the fact that they are sorrounded by highways tends to make those districts lifeless and unattractive. This is why cities with mixed use centre like Boston, NYC, Philly, Warsaw, Frankfurt, ec have advantage. American cities ususally don't give a sh**t about XIX-century buildings so they can be replaced with new skycrapers. Warsaw and Frankfurt were lucky (and unlucky, it depends how you see that..) because of destruction during WW2 - they had already space for new highrise development.


I agree with your explanation but this doesn't apply to *Milan*. Milan's Porta Nuova District is pretty close to the historical city center (some may argue it belongs to the city center) and the area around the Unicredit Tower is Italy's most famous fashion district, with nightlife, bars and restaurants. You have several underground stations in the Porta Nuova district and the city's two main railway stations. No highways. And many of the new skyscrapers in Milan are in fact residential: for sure not only offices. 

Milan is to be compared to Warsaw or Frankfurt, not to Paris or London CW where the skyscrapers aim at shaping the "ideal city" according to the ideas of Le Corbusier. Milan's CBD is an integration of old and new just like Warsaw.


----------



## Apfelsaft

[email protected] said:


> ...and Frankfurt by night


Very old picture


----------



## [email protected]

european friends i must make compliments to all the photos submitted, Always beautiful and interesting, they know everyone and Europe show an ever expanding urban continent and Europe marvellous architectural , Yesterday, today and tomorrow


----------



## [email protected]

Apfelsaft said:


> Very old picture


Apfelsaft, yes ,but it's so beautiful that it's forever Young


----------



## [email protected]

Prague


----------



## JanVL

It's Warsaw (from a few years ago)


----------



## Avangard-55

Oasis-Bangkok said:


> ^^^^
> Pic By >> Narnaa Gracewind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> Pic By >> Narnaa Gracewind


^^ Nice to see more and more lights in Imperia-Tower. Also first in Mercury-City (and even in Evolution).


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*
From the rising Warsaw Spire (180m roof, 220m total)









By zbieraj


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Essen Skyline*









by C. Dietl (http://www.*****************/pc/pc/display/11807690)


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

St Petersburg

(c)Ritmo-F


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Vladivostok

(c)W-HAWK


----------



## [email protected]

Kyev


----------



## Erhan

Istanbul - Levent





































http://500px.com/absancakli


----------



## [email protected]

Milan


----------



## [email protected]

Liverpool


----------



## Erhan

http://www.fotokritik.com/kullanici/orzanls









https://foursquare.com/imzhr756


----------



## ekko

^^
:applause::drool:
This juicy fresh greens in the foreground (the entire city buried in the gardens), such a great combination of the medieval walls, palaces of the Ottoman Empire, astounding mosques and modern skyscrapers, I haven't seen in any city in the world...


----------



## [email protected]

LONDON


----------



## Union Man

^^ Good photo, but I think it's around 8-9 years old.


----------



## [email protected]

Union Man said:


> ^^ Good photo, but I think it's around 8-9 years old.


you're right, but from this perspective i liked so much


----------



## [email protected]

Milan from the top of the Pirelli tower


----------



## TimeAndTide

*Paris and Vuitton fundation ( on the foreground )*









_by kony_


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*

dramatic skies over London by London From The Rooftops, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Vienna:*

Old Danube by _gate_, on Flickr

Vienna's skyline by _gate_, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:*

20140819-IMG_8487-2 by a4089627, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*

Frankfurt by ConstiAB, on Flickr


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Novorosyssk

(c)andrejmo


----------



## ekko

GENIUS LOCI said:


> Nice, but you'd be better to post pictures of this century


Nice to see such pictures) These buildings reminds me highrises of soviet era ^)


----------



## Edil Arda

please post SKYLINE photos...


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*

London skyline 6 by Claire Young, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:*

Moscow business center. Simply magnificent by Artie!), on Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

GENIUS LOCI said:


> Nice, but you'd be better to post pictures of this century


you should know that of all the Others cities are posted each other's views, as well as new century, in addition an italian should know that this area of Milan (beautiful) will be so even in the next 50 years, but i understand...


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*








https://vk.com/al_kors








https://vk.com/id145671172








https://vk.com/voskresensky_a








https://vk.com/amakit








https://vk.com/id__dark__1








https://vk.com/zhd11


----------



## [email protected]

München http://www.sueddeutsche.de


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*








https://vk.com/la__fiesta








https://vk.com/id11907858








https://vk.com/id152562691








https://vk.com/perelmuter

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mtkino








https://vk.com/dimanchik0


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*

Frankfurt Skyline by mohanty_sagar, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

by http://topaas on flickr Genoa


----------



## meteoforumitalia

no other city in Europe is so impressive like Moscow is.


----------



## meteoforumitalia

by mr. MyXiN










by ekko


----------



## Kimiwind1184

Moscow's is the best. There is no match for the time being In Europe. We have to wait a decade or so to see some serious competition.


----------



## [email protected]

...and Moscow  by http://alex sukonkin


----------



## QuantumX

DCFC1 said:


> loads of nationalistic posts on this thread !
> 
> Espesh re Warsaw and Moscow ...
> 
> But there are OTHERS ofcourse .. lol
> 
> 
> London is easily the biggest city in Europe .. it's skyline doesnt do this justice.


Yes, it gets to be a bit much sometimes.


----------



## aarhusforever

*Kiev:* by _Hawk_ 



_Hawk_ said:


> *Kyiv*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://freedownfall.livejournal.com/46214.html


----------



## rychlik

*Warsaw*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/o6D5vf]Roofs of Warsaw B&W by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

*Łódź*












http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=541836&page=73


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*









https://vk.com/id1622296?w=wall1622296_850


----------



## [email protected]

http://Urbanfilemilano.blogspot.com

MILAN


----------



## ekko

*Ekaterinburg*
This autumn for the first time Ekaterinburg takes International Investment Forum 100+ Russia, it will give a major boost to the further development of the city and its growth upwards  








by Diagnostik








by Umformer


----------



## taskula

İstanbul/ KARTAL 

TODAY


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*









http://vk.com/voskresensky_a


----------



## taskula

izmir


----------



## aarhusforever

[email protected] said:


> http://pinterest.com
> 
> StPetersburg



This is not StPetersburg in Russia...it's the one in *Florida, USA*. Please dobble check your photos before posting.


----------



## aarhusforever

*Vienna:*

Vienna Skyline by Fu-tography.com, on Flickr


----------



## www.sercan.de

Jakob said:


> http://500px.com/photo/81304471/two-faces-of-a-big-city-by-kemal-cellat


Maslak and Levent Cluster


----------



## [email protected]

http://photo 1395404

Vilnius


----------



## Edil Arda

Close look to Levent, İstanbul,
skyscrapers of 4.levent - istanbul by Man of Honour, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

http://photo 1157023

OSLO


----------



## ekko

Istanbul looks absolutely A M A Z I N G! ^^


----------



## ekko

Vilnius and Tallinn became a real discovery for me. There are not so much skyscrapers and highrises, but the quality of performance and architectural decisions pleasing to the eye.


----------



## ekko

*Moscow*








by Ramil Galeev








by Ramil Galeev


----------



## justproject

*Batumi*


----------



## Oranje Strijder

Rotterdam.



Ossip said:


> Timmerhuis zuidtoren by ossipvanduivenbode, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

new ranking (for me)

group1 Moscow, Frankfurt, London, Paris, Istanbul
group2 Warsaw ,Milan, Rotterdam, Benidorm, Madrid
group3 Barcelona, The Hague, Wien, Yekaterimburg, Liverpool
group4 Genoa, Kiev, Oslo, Tallin, Vilnius
group5 Essen ,München, Brescia, Lipsia, Bruxelles


----------



## [email protected]

http://paseosmadrid.com

Madrid


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*

Museumsuferfest Frankfurt 2014 (870833) by Thomas Becker, on Flickr


----------



## Imperija

del


----------



## [email protected]

Imperija said:


> Night shot of the Stone Bridge and the Archaeological Museum by Nenad Bogoevski Photos, on Flickr


welcome Imperija, which city is it?


----------



## Imperija

del


----------



## firoz bharmal

*Istanbul*


----------



## WMS

Imperija said:


> It is Skopje, Macedonia the cradle of civilizations. The city that gave us Socrates, Plato, Aristotle, Archimedes, Ptolemy, Pythagoras, mathematics, astronomy, philosophy, democracy and is the mother of all Western world.


But no skyline.


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Kiev,

(c) Nastolgy


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Odessa,

(c)Igor L


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Dnipropetrovsk

(c)Igor L


----------



## Imperija

del


----------



## TimeAndTide

Imperija said:


> Hater.


WMS is right. This topic deals with best modern european skylines.
With all due respect, the great Macedonia is off-topic.


----------



## Imperija

del


----------



## Apfelsaft

Imperija said:


> You are off topic. Skopje 2014 is modern it is brand new. You don't know the truth.


Get lost troll, go bother somebody else.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Imperija said:


> It is Skopje, Macedonia the cradle of civilizations. The city that gave us Socrates, Plato, Aristotle, Archimedes, Ptolemy, Pythagoras, mathematics, astronomy, philosophy, democracy and is the mother of all Western world.





WMS said:


> But no skyline.


And none of those mentioned guys neither the stuff


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*









Paweł Sudoł

https://www.facebook.com/warszawaod...6877582361279/709730939075941/?type=1&theater


----------



## Adiks

JanVL said:


> *Warsaw*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paweł Sudoł
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/warszawaod...6877582361279/709730939075941/?type=1&theater


Europe at it's best! Beautiful old town mixed with lots of greenery and modern skyline in the background (on the right and far left). :cheers:


----------



## [email protected]

Frankfurth and london, it's incredible, but moscow the best in Europe


----------



## IThomas

Bilbao, Spain


----------



## IThomas

Warsaw, Poland










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jacek_kadaj/14837874280/sizes/l


----------



## IThomas

*Milan* * Italy 
Y E S T E R D A Y :cheers:


----------



## IThomas




----------



## Union Man

Destination: Docklands by The Crewe Chronicler, on Flickr


Point Taken... by Always Sneaky, on Flickr


----------



## justproject

TimeAndTide said:


> Ok, ok, give me a break. That wasn't the point after all.


but still, city size is't important about skyline


----------



## TimeAndTide

justproject said:


> but still, city size is't important about skyline


Definitely. That's why my number 1 still remains Frankfurt. 
Love frankfurters. 
To each his own....


----------



## [email protected]

http://photo 404656935

MADRID


----------



## [email protected]

http://www.bananiele.it

PARIS


----------



## [email protected]

http://galleryhip.com

LONDON


----------



## [email protected]

http://turistipercaso.it

FRANKFURT


----------



## [email protected]

http://www.milanopanoramica.com

...And my MILAN


----------



## TimeAndTide

[email protected] said:


> http://www.milanopanoramica.com
> 
> ...And my MILAN


And Burj Khalifa in the background.......


----------



## TimeAndTide

DCFC1 said:


> Don't wanna really get sucked into this on this thread where I know it doesnt belong ...but ! .. lol ...
> 
> London is much bigger than Paris ... if you think othwerwise you are really deluding yourself !
> 
> On your scale London's metro is around 19 million.


I confess my sins.......


----------



## IThomas

*Milan* _ Porta Nuova District from Giax Tower :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*

IMG_3432.jpg by VivirEuropa, on Flickr

IMG_3349.jpg by VivirEuropa, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*

Frankfurt Skyline by Kiefer., on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

01 - Rotterdam-Malaga (15) by Loes_, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

sk_0047 / Panorama Riviergebied te Rotterdam by Skyline City / Canvas en posters, on Flickr


----------



## justproject

Milan is rising so fast! love it


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*

Sonnenuntergang mit kleinen Cumuli über der Frankfurter Skyline by Deutscher Wetterdienst (DWD), on Flickr


----------



## TimeAndTide

_by co1nco1n_


----------



## justproject

montparnasse tower is so alone, there must be one supertall in Paris


----------



## justproject

Batumi


----------



## taskula

ankara


----------



## IThomas

*Milan* * _Italy_
PART OF PORTA NUOVA DISTRICT


----------



## taskula

İstanbul


----------



## Brad

What a modern european look/



justproject said:


> Batumi


----------



## Alexandro13

kay:


----------



## WMS

TimeAndTide said:


> http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2795/5711268159_a0053407ed_b.jpg
> _by co1nco1n_


I'd take that black boxy tower with Areva logo to Warsaw right now. Fantastic.


----------



## justproject

Batumi


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

IMG_2738a by ger hadem, on Flickr

IMG_2716a by ger hadem, on Flickr

IMG_2732a by ger hadem, on Flickr


----------



## JS97

I dont really like batumi. It just has this odd look. It has a decent skyline but its not in my top 20. I do really like Ankara by the way.


----------



## justproject

Batumi


----------



## VITORIA MAN

Bilbao(E)
Bilbao´s night - Bilbao (Bizkaia) by MUJIKA (AKETXE), on Flickr
torre iberdrola by ines valor, on Flickr


----------



## Radiokott

I usually do not like boxes and all modern "architecture", but those Dutch skyscrapers and highrises are incredible. 

I'd put Rotterdam 5th, right after Great 4.


----------



## Hartson

Moscow


----------



## archilovers

Batumi


----------



## [email protected]

http://photo267862

Ankara


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*

/M. in the mornig II by T.Flat ッ, on Flickr

Serie: Skyline Frankfurt am Abend V by T.Flat ッ, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Milano:*

Milan (View of the Porta Nuova skyline,from the Torre Branca) by Netty 78, on Flickr

Milan (View along the Viale della Liberazione & skyscrapers) by Netty 78, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Madrid:*

Skyline  by Sonsoles Csm., on Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

byhttp://robert f.on flickr
Wien


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ 

Hi [email protected] 

Remember all Flickr Photos Must Use full BB code to Embed. It is very important.


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Avangard-55

*Moscow* 

Some were complaining there are always the same photos/ from the same angles in this threat. So in the last weeks there appeared continiously new photos with new views. And all of them are showing, that Moscow is the No. 1 in Europe  . 



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Untitled by Vlad Katenkar, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2014-09-05 (248/365) by Taema, on Flickr





dean87 said:


> City-morning by Seva Shurkhay, on Flickr





dean87 said:


> #Moscow #bikeparade / #Велопарад #wowMoscow by iRayden, on Flickr


----------



## Tiaren

DCFC1 said:


> 2. Istanbul... Iconic


That is the first time I hear someone saying, Istanbul's (modern?) skyline is iconic....
I completely miss really iconic scrapers, like Messeturm, Commerzbank, Gherkin, Shard or Grande Arche in Istanbul.

The skyline is vastly overrated in here:


----------



## firoz bharmal

*Istanbul*


----------



## denizpolat

*MODERN???*




Maslak by aydinsert, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Milano:*

Burning Skyscraper #Milano #Skyline #sunset #picoftheday #photography by digitaluke, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*

IMG_0516 by Stuart3004, on Flickr

weekend window 080914-1 by lisetteloves3, on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw by zacharuk


----------



## justproject

love Istanbul architecture, amazing glass figures and tall towers. i think Istanbul is one of the most perspective skyline in Europe


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*

skyline_defense by jetigo2, on Flickr


----------



## doguorsi2

1.London
2.Istanbul
3.Paris&Frankfurt


----------



## ekko

*Ekaterinburg*








by Umformer








by DoctorADS


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*

8 sep 2014 - Rob Voogd - Rotterdam by RTV Rijnmond, on Flickr

Wereldhavendagen Minicruise by moondancer204, on Flickr

Wereldhavendagen Minicruise by moondancer204, on Flickr

whd14 Wereldhavendagen 2014 by Fotovlieger (aka hanselpedia), on Flickr


----------



## Union.SLO

Warsaw


by *Filip Bramorski*


by *Filip Bramorski*


Paris 


by *Julianoz Photographies*


----------



## rychlik

*Warsaw*












https://www.facebook.com/warszawaodnowa?fref=photo


----------



## stefanguti

Vienna




















http://www.dominiquehammer.com/urban_vienna_from_above.html


----------



## KlausDiggy

Vienna looks so beautiful. :cheers:


----------



## Union.SLO

Amazing aerials. :cheers2:


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*...1 year old, but never postet before in SSC 

Bembeltown birdseyeview by PhoenixRoofing164, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN

madrid
Super luna Agosto 2014 by j.martinez76, on Flickr
Torre Picasso. Madrid. by Emilio Rodríguez Álvarez, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN

....
Madrid visto desde El Escorial by José Luis Vega, on Flickr
Plaza de Picasso y complejo AZCA by Zakaichou, on Flickr


----------



## Jamıryo

İSTANBUL


----------



## justproject

Batumi at night


----------



## justproject

Batumi


----------



## archilovers

Batumi has really rising skyline, new skyscrapers and highrises are U/C, this one is porta Batumi tower.


----------



## [email protected]

http://www.goodfon.ru

MOSCOW


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*

London by Ernst_P., on Flickr

London by Ernst_P., on Flickr

London by Ernst_P., on Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

http://By simone simone

MILAN


----------



## Erhan

http://kryeck.deviantart.com/art/Img-20130929-124308-481155669









http://pigarot.deviantart.com/art/Istanbul-479781328









http://500px.com/photo/82121533/[email protected]


----------



## dannykessenny

I saw one picture there Europe map but it isn't correct Georgia is part of Europe and will be member Euro union after few years !!!


----------



## KlausDiggy

Do I look that way. I think Georgia and Azerbaijan are not part of the Euopäischen section.


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

334 by RockinPictures, on Flickr

Rotterdam City by Maurice van der Sluijs | Photography, on Flickr


----------



## misiek9300

Warsaw


fadeout said:


>


----------



## aarhusforever

*Vienna:*

Vienna DC & Neue Donau by PatrickHansy, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Barcelona: *

Vista desde el Parc Güell - Forum Business Park by usf1fan2, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

M I L A N O
PORTA NUOVA DISTRICT


----------



## [email protected]

http://www.liverpoolskyline.co.uk

LIVERPOOL


----------



## [email protected]

http://micannalabs.com

LEEDS


----------



## [email protected]

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk

BIRMINGHAM


----------



## Erhan

Canadian Armed Forces entering the bosphorous


Operation REASSURANCE by seawaves2008, on Flickr


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Kiev


(c) Igor L


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Yekaterinburg

(c)Alley cat


----------



## human187

Moscow new stadium and residential area emerging skyline:








source


----------



## mlody89

warsaw
scroll>>








by sponsor


----------



## [email protected]

http://www.diariocalledeagua.com

MADRID


----------



## [email protected]

http://www.pelauts.com

LONDON


----------



## [email protected]

http://www.yellowribbon-ni.org

FRANKFURT


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*

Frankfurt4 by cordula.hilgert, on Flickr

Bankenviertel Frankfurt by frawolf77, on Flickr

Skyline Frankfurt by frawolf77, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*

La Défense by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

La Défense by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Avangard-55

I don't like most skyscrapers in *Istanbul*, but that are some nice views.



Jakob said:


> *View from Sporcu Park*
> 
> September 12th 2014; _all pictures taken by myself._


----------



## [email protected]

byhttp://francesco langiulli

MILAN


----------



## [email protected]

byhttp://Francesco Langiulli

MILAN


----------



## KlausDiggy

Kaufmann said:


> *Ansichten vom (HeLaBa) Main Tower*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle: Kaufmann


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


Frankfurt skyline from Goetheturm by OlliAR, on Flickr


Frankfurt - (11) by Rubén Hoya, on Flickr


----------



## justproject

Batumi


----------



## Hartson

Moscow


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*








https://vk.com/dmr_stealer








https://vk.com/id63167806








https://vk.com/id67268520








https://vk.com/fedya_ro








https://vk.com/a_digg


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*










https://vk.com/galeevramil








https://vk.com/id11907858








https://vk.com/bestblackguy













https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15019317778/








https://vk.com/nik_rass


----------



## pierolol

*
IMG_4177 by The diary of Blue Shoes!, on Flickr


Eglise Saint-Augustin by Eric Schaeff, on Flickr


Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr*​


----------



## meteoforumitalia

M I L A N O
PORTA NUOVA DISTRICT​












































































































by Milano Panoramica: http://www.milanopanoramica.com/

:cheers:


----------



## poinc

^^^^^^^^

Amazing photo! mg:mg:


----------



## meteoforumitalia

...and CityLife cluster (6 new towers) rising with its first tower, "Il Dritto" (Allianz tower) 207 m at roof, 247 with antenna:


----------



## justproject

Batumi


----------



## [email protected]

http://rogeriolimadesigner.blogspot.com

PARIS


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*

West and South East London 12130914 010 by PCTATLANTEANHUNTER, on Flickr

091214 London view Z14_3561 by Vladimir Zakharov ヴラディミール ザハロ, on Flickr

London view by joe.ward123, on Flickr

Untitled by Facebook.com/SunPrints, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

http://www.rogierbos.com

ROTTERDAM


----------



## [email protected]

http://www.sariyergazetesi.com

ANKARA


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*

France, Paris, La Defense skyline | September 2014 by templab, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

http://citywallpaperhd.com

LONDON


----------



## Janek235

*Warsaw by Dawid Martynowski* :cheers:


----------



## stefanguti

Vienna




cz said:


>


----------



## nervyzombie

1. London
2. Paris - not tall at all but many good skyscrapers
3. Moscow - tall but there is only a few skyscrapers packed in one place I don't like this)
4. Frankfurt
5. Istanbul - it's nice but there are only a few good pics of it
6. Warsaw - if it would be better planned a bit taller and not that PKiN(this old building) centric it would be top5 but now I don't really like it and I think its pretty much low tier skyline though no big competition in Europe 
7. Benidorm
8. Milan
9. Rotterdam 
10. Amsterdam


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw Poland 
view of a skyscraper u/c


----------



## nervyzombie

mlody89 said:


> Warsaw Poland
> view of a skyscraper u/c


I really like those views which are not PKiN centric, I hope Warsaw skyline will develop and there will be pictures of Warsaw without PKiN.


----------



## Iluminat

^^Why? It's the best skyscraper we have, it could be cleaner though.


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*

Moscow downtown by Flaksis Andzs, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

_DSC1876.jpg by A. Meeder, on Flickr

_AGM0546.jpg by A. Meeder, on Flickr

_AGM0579.jpg by A. Meeder, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

_AGM2864-Panorama by A. Meeder, on Flickr

_AGM5395 by A. Meeder, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda

İst.


















By Jakob.


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








https://www.facebook.com/Warszawa715?fref=nf


----------



## [email protected]

http://*******************

MOSCOW


----------



## [email protected]

http://www.akam.no

OSLO


----------



## [email protected]

http://www.vitastudent.com

LIVERPOOL


----------



## mlody89

warsaw
new buiness district


----------



## Hartson

Moscow


----------



## SASH

*THE HAGUE*



hoogbouw010 said:


> Skyline, 16 augustus 2014.


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

riverfront, Rotterdam by Jeroen van Dam, on Flickr

Wereldhavendagen Rotterdam by Jeroen van Dam, on Flickr

Rotterdam sunset March 2014 by Jeroen van Dam, on Flickr

Downtown view by Jeroen van Dam, on Flickr


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Yekaterinburg

(c) Zavar


----------



## denizpolat

delete


----------



## denizpolat

*ANKARA*


----------



## justproject

Batumi


----------



## KamZolt

Rotterdam (September 7, 2014)



Skyline2 by KamZolt, on Flickr


Skyline1 by KamZolt, on Flickr​


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*










Moscow International Business Center "Moscow-City" by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr










Moscow International Business Center "Moscow-City" by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

DSC_2978 by alexblok, on Flickr


----------



## ekko

*Ekaterinburg*



















I think, Ekaterinburg has much greater potential than Moscow, because if you match the number of high-rises and the size of cities, Ekaterinburg wins


----------



## [email protected]

http://milanocam.it

MILAN


----------



## erbse

Please stop full-quoting image posts. Especially if they're right in front of you. :|


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

*Rotterdam *by Uplander


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/warszawaod...6877582361279/718304738218561/?type=1&theater










https://www.facebook.com/warszawaod...0.1411121495./717364108312624/?type=3&theater










https://www.facebook.com/2514384150...0.1411121523./265997156930884/?type=3&theater










https://www.facebook.com/warszawaod...0.1411121495./716005158448519/?type=3&theater










https://www.facebook.com/BLOGUSZ/ph...7946849403029/279320485598998/?type=1&theater


----------



## SASH

This will be the last ones of the Market Hall (for now . Otherwise it will get boring.

Markthal by ossipvanduivenbode, on Flickr

Markthal by ossipvanduivenbode, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Crazy architectuur / Rotterdam / Witte Huis by zzapback, on Flickr


----------



## ekko

In this you are right, most of the buildings are really 100 + homes. But they do not look like you have shown, it is really quite pathetic provincial houses, which were built in the 90s, now in Moscow architectural committee just would not let this build.


----------



## KøbenhavnK

^^
Yes there is a lot of old ugly stuff (except the 7 sisters). But the new buildings look very nice and of course those are the ones people show when showing off the skyline.

So I agree with both of you :lol:


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*








https://vk.com/id109074205


----------



## Hartson

Apfelsaft said:


> Moscow is only so high listed because they count something like that as skyscraper too:


What are you talking about ? Those blocks from your pic have 17 floors - ~60 meters. Nobody counts them as skyscrapers..100 meters > 25 floors.
Even these quite high white-blue appartment houses are only 90 meters (25 floors)


----------



## the man from k-town

FRANKFURT 

Frankfurter Abendrot by frawolf77, on Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

Skyline Frankfurt von Bornheim by frawolf77, on Flickr


----------



## Hartson

Oranje Strijder said:


> I know we're on a skyscraper forum, but fellow Europeans; you don't have to be jealous of American or Asian skylines. Most European cities have a much, much larger quantity of historical buildings/blocks whom we should never want to demolish for modern skyscrapers.


This.. Rome, Vienna or Praha are by miles more beautiful for me than Dubai


----------



## JuanPaulo

*London, UK*


Over London by Aurélien LR, on Flickr


----------



## TimeAndTide

Is this a minaret ( on the left ) ?


----------



## SASH

My top 9 is not only based on the quantity or height of the High-rises/Skyscrapers, but based on the positioning of the skyline, the (urban)space planning and the harmony between the Buildings.

1 Frankfurt
2 Paris
3 Warsaw
4 London (CW)
5 Rotterdam
6 Moscow
7 Istanbul
8 The Hague
9 Milan


----------



## Redmadhatt3r

My top nine:

1 Moscow
2 Paris
3 Frankfurt
4 Istanbul
5 London
6 Warsaw
7 Ekaterinburg
8 Milan
9 Rotterdam


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Rotterdam by Audringje, on Flickr


----------



## Hartson

Apfelsaft said:


> And most of these 124 buildings aren't fancy skyscraper but social housing blocks like the ones I showed, just a little taller.


Lol.. Where did you see skyscrapers (100+ meters) looking like those ones ? 
Most of 100+ meters appartment houses that scattered overall in Moscow are very good looking


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

TimeAndTide said:


> Is this a minaret ( on the left ) ?


Nope http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Queen's_Tower,_London


----------



## TimeAndTide

*Paris*









_by vincent1746_









_by cochise75_


----------



## SASH

^^
I like the density of La Defense.


----------



## rolio

Hartson said:


> This.. Rome, Vienna or Praha are by miles more beautiful for me than Dubai


There 100 european cities more beautiful than Dubai or any Asian cities.


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Top 10

1- Moscow
2- Frankfurt
3- London
4- Paris
5- Istanbul
6- Milan
7- Yekaterinburg
8- Rotterdam
9- Hague
10- Benidorm


----------



## pierolol

*Paris 



defense-3 by Thdr-pix, on Flickr



La Défense by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr



La Défense by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr



La Défense by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr



La Défense by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr



La Défense by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr*​


----------



## JanVL

Warsaw 










By filosss










By Awik


----------



## ekko

*Ekaterinburg*


----------



## Sailboat_

GENIUS LOCI said:


> Moscow bigger than NY?
> 
> Do you mean it has more inhabitants within its municipality?


I think it refers at area
NY Area: 1214 km²
Moscow Area: 2550 km²


----------



## VITORIA MAN

mad
Torres Kío by claudiopro, on Flickr
Torres de Colón by Manuel Martin Vicente, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN

bcn
Barcelona Fira. by RobertoHerrero, on Flickr
La Torre Mapfre by cruz_del_ sur, on Flickr
Torre Agbar by Pepe Manteca, on Flickr


----------



## justproject

Batumi


----------



## KlausDiggy

Oko Tower looks as if he would fall over.:hide:



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Moscow International Business Center "Moscow-City" by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moscow International Business Center "Moscow-City" by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Do not forget to update the list.*

List of all skyscrapers in Europe


----------



## [email protected]

http://finehdwallpapers.blogspot.com

LONDON


----------



## [email protected]

http://www.praticalpedal.com

PARIS


----------



## [email protected]

http://www.opernplatz14.de

FRANKFURT


----------



## Union Man

London Greenwich by www.centroarte.net, on Flickr


----------



## doguorsi2

Istanbul, Turkey










http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2a99lis&s=8#.VCPXL_Tn9Ag


----------



## ekko

Ekaterinburg


----------



## Bligh

There is literally no point in comparing European Skylines to the likes of Manhattan, Chicago, Shanghai, or Dubai. Each and every City has different circumstances and history. European Cities generally have more surviving History in it's architecture, thus

A) It's harder to get planning permission to build to towers.
B) It's harder to find room to build tall buildings and/or cluster(s).


For the most part - due to part A, most skyscrapers that are built amoung historical parts of a City in Europe need to be of the highest standard. This is why I personally believe that European Skyscrapers have some the best design and architecture in the whole Skyscraper World. 

For some European Cities - such as Warsaw or Frankfurt, it is much easier to build a Cluster in an area because most of the City was heavily bombed during WWII. 

In other circumstances Skylines are born out of districts that had former use but have been made redundant. A brilliant example of this is Canary Wharf in London which use to be a very busy dockyard. Now, it's one of the worlds busiest Financial Districts.


Skylines are beautiful and can add real character to a City. New York's skyline is debatebly its most well known feature - and it will carry that logo for a long time and the most well known Skyline in the world. It is also part of New York's history as much as anything else. However, for European Cities, skyscrapers have only started being built in the last 30 years or so (for the most part). 


In terms of quality, I believe that it is still North America leading the way, with Europe following closely. This can be reflected in the buildings itself, the way they are so well designed, and the amount of recognition/awards the buildings receive.

For Example:
North American Towers have won the Emporis Skyscraper Award 6 times (3 of which from NYC). European Towers have won 5 Awards (two of which from London), whilst Asian Towers have won it 3 times. 


At the end of the day it's all a matter of opinion. But modern European Skylines and Skyscrapers are nothing to be ashamed of, but instead celebrated.


----------



## ekko

I like Yekaterinburg for his small historic center. Consequently, it is possible to build a real lot of skyscrapers.. The city has plenty of space, a lot of low-rise nondescript buildings that don't mind to carry. Rock under the city will allow to build really tall buildings. Great prospects for growth, it seems to me.


----------



## Londonese

La Defense doesn't seem very tall for some reason (compared to the others).

Why is this? Is it just the design or the width of the towers?


----------



## VITORIA MAN

mad
PaseoCastella_Madrid_2008 (1) by Jose Manuel Segovia, on Flickr
Paseo de La Castellana Madrid by Pepe (ADM), on Flickr


----------



## erbse

DCFC1 said:


> Benidorm but no Warsaw :lol::nuts:


Benidorm definitely has the more massive skyline, if that's his measurement. 

Sort of the European Miami Beach, quite impressive really.









http://colabores.net/2014/09/05/urban-assemblage-take-more-risk-the-coast-of-alicante/









http://www.sueddeutsche.de/reise/benidorm-an-der-costa-del-sol-paradies-und-moloch-1.1460680


It even has the highest skyscraper density per capita in the world, blushing the likes of Hongkong and Singapore.


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








https://www.facebook.com/Warszawa715?fref=ts


----------



## ReefGear

*Warsaw* - make sure to watch in HD!






(source: https://www.facebook.com/MetroPolish)


----------



## doguorsi2

..


----------



## ekko

*Ekaterinburg*


























by Georgy Zavarykin


----------



## doguorsi2

Ekaterinburg reminds of Ankara. Both are very dull and far from aesthetic. At least Ekaterinburg has some vegetation unlike Ankara.


----------



## YalnızAdam

*ISTANBUL*









https://500px.com/photo/84614001/fer...-egemen-balkan


----------



## Hoogfriesland

Not the "biggest" skyline, but I love it, Rotterdam-centrum:








]
Source: Michiel


----------



## Apfelsaft

My top 10 oke:

1. Paris :horse:
2. Frankfurt
3. London
4. Warsaw
5. Rotterdam :guns1:
6. Istanbul
7. Milan
8. Moscow
9. Madrid :hm:
10. Barcelona

:banana:epper::lock::cucumber::banana2::carrot:


----------



## ekko

*Moscow*









by Nikita Vishnekov








by Alexander Artamonov








by Alexander Artamonov








by Ivan Ivanov








by Ivan Ivanov


----------



## [email protected]

Erhan said:


> Sapphire is U/C so it's from 2007, so it's 7 years old...


among the most photographed of the thread :Tour Total Paris 30 years, MesseTurm Frankfurth 24 years, One Canada Square London 23 Years ...


----------



## [email protected]

http://mydesignagenda.com

FRANKFURT


----------



## TimeAndTide

[email protected] said:


> http://mydesignagenda.com
> 
> FRANKFURT


Messeturm reminds me of US Bank Tower,:cheers: LA.
Great shot.


----------



## elkabel

Nubian_Warrior said:


> Top 10
> 
> 1- Moscow
> 2- Frankfurt
> 3- London
> 4- Paris
> 5- Istanbul
> 6- Milan
> 7- Yekaterinburg
> 8- Rotterdam
> 9- Hague
> 10- Benidorm


and where is Warsaw ? 
there is no possibility that Hague, Milan, Yaketineburg could be better for Warsaw in this competition. These cities aren't even in same class as W.arsaw. Rest of the priority depends simply of View or a subjective sense of aesthetics...

For me it could be for example
Class 1. 
1. Paris (for its high density + medium height)
2. Frankfurt (for its height + medium density)
3. London ( for two apart, quite nice and dense/high clusters )
Class 2. ( there is more competition in this class  )
4. Moscow ( 1 very high and dense cluster) ( with this city i have problems because it doesnt fit neither 1 neither 2 class . Its to bad and as well as to good for these classes)
5. Warsaw ( some highrises, not so high as in Moscow and medium dense)
5. Benidorm ( Quite many, Quite dense, but with poor design)
6. Istanbule ( a great many highrises but on high surface area)
6. Rotterdam ( comparable to Warsaw in dense/height but a bit worse)
Class.3.
Milan
Vienna
The Hague
without queuing befcause differences are hard to rate.

In next years Warsaw is going to improve its skyline more than other cities in this class. We'll see


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Willemsbrug en Willemswerf by Rogier Bos, on Flickr

Skyline vanuit Zuid Rotterdam by Rogier Bos, on Flickr

Kop van Wilhelminapier by Rogier Bos, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*THE HAGUE*

Den Haag skyline by Rogier Bos, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda

[email protected] said:


> among the most photographed of the thread :Tour Total Paris 30 years, MesseTurm Frankfurth 24 years, One Canada Square London 23 Years ...


but we usually don't share 30 years old photos of Paris.


----------



## YalnızAdam

elkabel said:


> and where is Warsaw ?
> there is no possibility that Hague, Milan, Yaketineburg could be better for Warsaw in this competition. These cities aren't even in same class as W.arsaw. Rest of the priority depends simply of View or a subjective sense of aesthetics...
> 
> For me it could be for example
> Class 1.
> 1. Paris (for its high density + medium height)
> 2. Frankfurt (for its height + medium density)
> 3. London ( for two apart, quite nice and dense/high clusters )
> Class 2. ( there is more competition in this class  )
> 4. Moscow ( 1 very high and dense cluster) ( with this city i have problems because it doesnt fit neither 1 neither 2 class . Its to bad and as well as to good for these classes)
> 5. Warsaw ( some highrises, not so high as in Moscow and medium dense)
> 5. Benidorm ( Quite many, Quite dense, but with poor design)
> 6. Istanbule ( a great many highrises but on high surface area)
> 6. Rotterdam ( comparable to Warsaw in dense/height but a bit worse)
> Class.3.
> Milan
> Vienna
> The Hague
> without queuing befcause differences are hard to rate.
> 
> In next years Warsaw is going to improve its skyline more than other cities in this class. We'll see


LOL , Istanbul is lower than Benirdorm and Warsaw but It has a Benidorm in itself.


----------



## ekko

*Ekaterinburg*



























by Nyukalka


----------



## cochise75

*Paris-La Défense*, from the Fondation Louis Vuitton :









© François Bouchon/Le Figaro

Source : http://www.lefigaro.fr/photos/2014/...is-vuitton-un-iceberg-au-bois-de-boulogne.php


----------



## [email protected]

Edil Arda said:


> but we usually don't share 30 years old photos of Paris.


ok i had already explained 3 times .I ask excuse


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Paris, France*


Changing Skyline of Paris France by aberdeenloon, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

http://www.tatur.ua

BENIDORM


----------



## elkabel

YalnızAdam;117766446 said:


> LOL , Istanbul is lower than Benirdorm and Warsaw but It has a Benidorm in itself.
> 
> I explained why choose this order......
> Your claims are typicall because you are a resident of intanble... ( a fanboy)
> Stop it !


----------



## YalnızAdam

elkabel said:


> YalnızAdam;117766446 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL , Istanbul is lower than Benirdorm and Warsaw but It has a Benidorm in itself.
> 
> I explained why choose this order......
> Your claims are typicall because you are a resident of intanble... ( a fanboy)
> Stop it !
> 
> 
> 
> Stop what? I told you how i think about your order just you did the same thing to Nubian Warrior. You dont have right to give me orders. I suggest you to be more respectfull about people's ideas. You can not be agree with them but that does not give you a right to tell some rude words like a fanboy.
Click to expand...


----------



## Beholder

*The Hague* Binnenhof, 16th September 2014












My favourites:
1 Paris - for me: density > height.
2 Frankfurt - fine density, design and height.
3 London - would have been #1 if both clusters were united.
4 Benidorm - for me: density > design.
5 Liverpool - New+old at a waterfront.
6 Instanbul/Moscow - Both winners: size/height.
7 Rotterdam - design and a waterfront.
8 Warshaw - doesn't lack in design and height.
9 Madrid - would have been #4 if both clusters were united.
10 The Hague - doesn't lack in density and design.
11 Milan - for height.
12 Barcelona - for design (Sagrada Familia).
13 Vienna - for height.
14 Brussels - doesn't lack in density, design and height.
15 Birmingham/Leeds/Manchester - all 3 can easily be improved.
16 Berlin - for design (Fernsehturm).
17 Amsterdam - New+old.
18 Antwerp/Duessldorf - for design (Boerentoren/Rheinturm).
19 Napels - for density (Centro Direzionale).
20 Essen/Oslo - needs improvement.


----------



## serhat

doguorsi2 said:


> Serhat the second :lol:


Problem?
:guns1:


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Rotterdam and it's new mid rise groundscraper 



Michiel said:


> Vanochtend even langsgefietst om deze te zien en ik was niet de enige.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oasisoftheseas_IMG_7849 by Michiel van Dijk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oasisoftheseas_IMG_7859 by Michiel van Dijk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oasisoftheseas_IMG_7867 by Michiel van Dijk, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*

London - The City from Hackney by kenny mccartney, on Flickr

London - Canary Wharf and Victoria Park by kenny mccartney, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*

La défense NKHDR LM 1000809 by mich53 - (Thanks for 600k Views!), on Flickr

Panorama de La Défense depuis le restaurant "Les Jardins de Camille" - Suresnes (92) by Yhellowkowbouvsky!, on Flickr


----------



## Kaufmann

*Dortmund - Ruhr area*





_Overview of the Deusen hill (Deusenberg)_

Quelle: D.Koester


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*



2014-09-28 Fall in Moscow-20 by Untonio, on Flickr



2014-09-28 Fall in Moscow-8 by Untonio, on Flickr



2014-09-28 Fall in Moscow-2 by Untonio, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Oasis of the Seas by Anthony Malefijt Photography, on Flickr

Oasis of the Seas in downtown Rotterdam by Jeroen van Dam, on Flickr

Oasis of the Seas by jurgenleschinger, on Flickr

Oasis of the Seas by jurgenleschinger, on Flickr

Oasis of the Seas by jurgenleschinger, on Flickr


----------



## ekko

*Moscow*
City-district in a _day_








_& night_


----------



## luc[email protected]

http://www.rochesterstockphotos.com

LIVERPOOL


----------



## rychlik

*Warsaw*
In 1st class.











https://www.facebook.com/warszawaodnowa?fref=photo


----------



## [email protected]

http://www.superedo.it

LONDON


----------



## Fab87

erbse said:


> Benidorm definitely has the more massive skyline, if that's his measurement.
> 
> Sort of the European Miami Beach, quite impressive really.


Well, no.

Miami Beach is a cool springbreak location, it's an expensive place with top clubs and celebrities hanging around. The european equivalent are Ibiza, St Tropez, Mykonos. Of course, there are no skyscrapers in these places. 

Benidorm instead is known in Spain and abroad as a synonime for "vacaciones baratas", meaning "cheap holidays". You go there when you can't afford a more decent destination. Everything looks cheap there. 

As a matter of fact, there's not much beyond those walls of concrete: just bad planning from the 70's. It's a skyline without soul for a tacky seaside location. It's not even an international tourist destination.


----------



## Union Man

[email protected] said:


> http://www.superedo.it
> 
> LONDON


This picture is nearly 10 years old, Drapers' Gardens is still there and has since been demolished.


----------



## Erhan

Gezi Park, Taksim known from the protests last year is in the foreground









https://500px.com/photo/85114053/taksim-gezi-park-by-ahmet-tarar


----------



## Apfelsaft

luckyricky, I appriciate your ambition to post various pictures of many skylines here, but please, check the date before posting it. Most of your pictures are about 5-10 years old  And that's not the point of this thread 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Istanbul, Turkey*


Levent, Istanbul by kadircelep, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Opening Markthal by ossipvanduivenbode, on Flickr


----------



## doguorsi2

Istanbul Turkey

https://500px.com/photo/85004893/istanbul-by-umertsamut


----------



## YalnızAdam

SASH said:


> Opening Markthal by ossipvanduivenbode, on Flickr



Where is this building here on this pic which was banner yesterday?


----------



## craperskys

YalnızAdam;117854670 said:


> Where is this building here on this pic which was banner yesterday?


oops


----------



## [email protected]

Apfelsaft said:


> luckyricky, I appriciate your ambition to post various pictures of many skylines here, but please, check the date before posting it. Most of your pictures are about 5-10 years old  And that's not the point of this thread
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


thanks Apfelsaft, i appreciate your post, i come into this thread with enthusiasm, and to partecipate in photographs of the beautiful Europe (i love Milan ) and i met other forumer i have appriciate like you, Ekko, Vinttt and Others, but some seem to expect a post about 100 to reproach me, or on the date, or Others thing, my enthusiasm is over  .i'll post a few more photos, but follow Always assiduously


----------



## justproject

London is really amazing

London - The City from Hackney by kenny mccartney, on Flickr


----------



## Apfelsaft

very nice picture from the german section, thanks to [email protected]:



[email protected] said:


> View along Reuterweg, Frankfurt, Germany by JH_1982, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

deleted


----------



## IThomas

Milano
Part of Porta Nuova District and Milano Porta Garibaldi Railway Station








Porta Nuova District from Torre Branca (Parco Sempione)


----------



## Avangard-55

*Novosibirsk*

Not the best european of course, but a really nice city with much potential for the Top-10 in the future.

all photos by gelio


----------



## Avangard-55

*Novosibirsk*

all photos by gelio


----------



## Avangard-55

And one nice shot of *Moscow*


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*

Second cluster of Wola & second metro line U/C










By adamMa


----------



## JuanPaulo

Benidorm, Spain


Skyline by Genlab Frank, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

YalnızAdam;117854670 said:


> Where is this building here on this pic which was banner yesterday?


It was Hans Klok! (The Dutch David Copperfield)


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

(c) Mr Myxin

The perfect skyline :banana:


----------



## Union.SLO

Haven't been to any, but I'd prefer to see Warsaw over Benidorm. :dunno:

Judging by the pics of Benidorm there are thousands of better places to visit along the Mediterranean coast anyway.


----------



## YalnızAdam

*IZMIR*









https://www.facebook.com/canyucelphotographer/timeline


----------



## ekko

As I understand it, Izmir going very much to build up the skyscrapers? While they look very alien, but look at the skyline of the city in 5 years


----------



## ekko

*Moscow*


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








by zapaleniec








by stigu
















adrian boniecki

















































by anatomiaformy


----------



## Erhan

ekko said:


> As I understand it, Izmir going very much to build up the skyscrapers? While they look very alien, but look at the skyline of the city in 5 years


Yeah there are 7 buildings U/C in this cluster right now, 2 of them will be as high as the twins, and some more proposed. This area have a lot o potential, I hope they will make the best of it...


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by * Boch *










http://bochkarev-msc.livejournal.com/


----------



## markfos

del


----------



## JanVL

Guys, don't feed the troll . Anyway...

*Warsaw*










By kafarek










By Dennis Chuang










By Adrian Boniecki










By Jurek.P










By Stewie1980










By Adrian Boniecki










By Filip Bramorski










By piotr.k


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt Skyline*


D20_2087 Skyscrapers (from Frankfurt Dom turm) by Sergey Ayukov, on Flickr



Frankfurt Skyline by lenny-lennart, on Flickr


----------



## markfos

Gdańsk, Poland


----------



## KlausDiggy

www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Piasto

Nubian_Warrior said:


> You egg-head how many times I told you I'm not Russian, and you have to admit you little prick that Moscow and Benidorm are million galaxies better than warsaw, I understand that there are many Polish forumers in this thread but that wont change the fact that warsaw skyline is below average, the reason I posted pictures about Russian cities skylines and other European cities is because they have a SKYLINE as opposed to Poland which has only Warsaw skyline , *but other cities in Poland dont have a line forget about having a whole skyline*


I'm probably just feeding the troll, but I'm gonna go ahead and give you the attention that your parents failied to provide you with when you were a child, so here are some shots from other Polish cities, which you seem to hate so bad;

Wroclaw, Poland - By lulek89 (check out his thread deticated to this city here; click 









Wroclaw, Poland - by lulek89









Krakow, Poland - _Bogdan Szydłowski Photography_









Gdynia, Poland









I could go on, but why bother. Moscow is nice for some, Warsaw is nice for some. Get over it.

EOT.


----------



## IThomas

*Naples* * Italy


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Old but fascinating images: Frankfurt at night*









http://moelbar.com/about/









http://www.primetime-fitness.de/









http://www.falschrum.de/2004/11/25/verwundene-texte/


----------



## ekko

Hey! "Peace, friendship, chewing gum," as we say in Russia. Warsaw is beautiful, absolutely photogenic and pleasant city, it's very silly to compare it with Benidorm. Benidorm is a piece of Brazilian concrete jungle, he has no soul ... And Warsaw has the soul, cosiness, it is certainly worth to visit.


----------



## KlausDiggy

Frankfurt Skyline



il fenomeno said:


>


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/warszawaod...6877582361279/724852150897153/?type=1&theater


----------



## Brad

Minsk



















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=117917839#post117917839


----------



## Fab87

From this angle it is evident how De Rotterdam spoils the entire skyline. 

What's the point of building a tower as tall as the other ones but 3x larger in size?


----------



## justproject

London

111/365 - One Tree Hill by Spannarama, on Flickr


----------



## justproject

London

Waterloo Mr Blue Sky 1 by ianwyliephoto, on Flickr


----------



## ekko

^^ unusual angle, thank you for sharing


----------



## boksabb

My top 8
1. Moscow (Density,Height,though several ugly skyscrapers, Paris (simply amazing, though medium in height)
3. London(would be better if not for some ugly skyscrapers)
4. Frankfurt
5. Istanbul (Just looks amazing seeing skyscrapers on the hills around Bosporus Strait)
6.Roterdam
7.Madrid
8. Warsaw
:cheers:


----------



## Edil Arda

İst.,
Own photo,


----------



## aarhusforever

*Berlin:*

Blue Houre over Berlin by Marcus Klepper - Berliner1017, on Flickr

Berliner Skyline by Marcus Klepper - Berliner1017, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










By Zapaleniec


----------



## rychlik

*Warsaw*
Some people need "a moment of clarity" as they said in Pulp Fiction and put down the drink.
Warsaw is not overrated.


----------



## SASH

*Because this one is freaking awesome I post it again! *



VitMos said:


> *Moscow*


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

SMS_20140928_0098.jpg by Luchtfotografie SiebeSwart.nl Aerial Photography, on Flickr

SMS_20140928_0122.jpg by Luchtfotografie SiebeSwart.nl Aerial Photography, on Flickr

SMS_20140928_0134.jpg by Luchtfotografie SiebeSwart.nl Aerial Photography, on Flickr

SMS_20140928_0154-2.jpg by Luchtfotografie SiebeSwart.nl Aerial Photography, on Flickr

SMS_20140928_0220.jpg by Luchtfotografie SiebeSwart.nl Aerial Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Messi

rychlik said:


> *Warsaw*
> Some people need "a moment of clarity" as they said in Pulp Fiction and put down the drink.
> Warsaw is not overrated.


Do you see the same as I do when looking at this pictures? They are not impressive at all. At least chose better pictures taken from more appropriate angles.


----------



## dexter2

Second picture shows like 1/3 of the skyline, so yeah, that is just poor photo pick.


----------



## cochise75

*Paris-La Défense*, from the Fondation Louis Vuitton :









Source : http://www.fondationlouisvuitton.fr/en/maintenant-et-ici.html


----------



## atern

1. London
2. Moscow
3. Frankfurt
4. Paris
5. Warsaw
6. Istanbul
7. Rotterdam
Others cities can't compete with these ones yet, IMHO.
There are different reasons for it, such as lack of density, height, quality, etc.


----------



## Avangard-55

*Yekaterinburg* in autumn, 19 KM from center away.

Photos by Andrey Lazarev


----------



## Erhan

https://500px.com/photo/85684357/istanbul-nights-by-burak-sevinç


----------



## Rivaille

Erhan said:


> https://500px.com/photo/85684357/istanbul-nights-by-burak-sevinç


Damn 10/10


----------



## VITORIA MAN

Mad
Edificio el Mirador (Madrid, España) by emd2, on Flickr


----------



## TimeAndTide

*paris*








_hosted on flickr_


----------



## Adler1

Overall, I think Frankfurt is still #1, followed by Paris. 

London, Istanbul, and maybe Moscow will be Europe's Top 3 (in terms of skylines) in the future though.










Frankfurt skyline, photo: http://www.jpost.com/


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








by awik


----------



## Hartson

Frankfurt used to be the best (10-15 years ago), but now it's pretty boring in comparison with Paris and Moscow


----------



## aarhusforever

@DCFC1: That's his opinion...no need for using words like *ridiculous*, when you comment on other users posts :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*

Skyline by finepixler1, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

^^
milan?


----------



## aarhusforever

*Vienna:*

View over Vienna by _gate_, on Flickr

Old Danube by _gate_, on Flickr


----------



## Union.SLO

IThomas said:


> ^^
> milan?


And Frankfurt...


----------



## level1

Let's do it - in alphabetical order ranking :

1. 
Frankfurt, London, Moscow, Paris, 

2. 
Istanbul, Rotterdam, Warsaw, 

3. 
Hague, Milan, Naples, Vienna. 

4 
Benidorm ....


----------



## Hartson

Moscow









2014-09-28 Fall in Moscow-9 by Untonio, on Flickr









2014-09-28 Fall in Moscow-9 by Untonio, on Flickr


----------



## yajohnsmith

The cluster looks tacky, even though some of the individual skyscrapers are quite good. That orange skyscraper ruins everything (imo). I like the contrasts of Moscow though. The skyline ... not so much.


----------



## justproject

London

London Bridge by Davide D'Amico, on Flickr

The City by Davide D'Amico, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

DCFC1 said:


> Saying frankfurt is number one is ridiculous ...
> 
> 
> London and yes indeed paris and moscow too easliy sooooo much bigger then frankfurt ... all have waaaaay more to offer in terms of variety of skyline ect ect ... :cheers:



DCFC1=:troll:


----------



## dexter2

yajohnsmith said:


> The cluster looks tacky, even though some of the individual skyscrapers are quite good. That orange skyscraper ruins everything (imo). I like the contrasts of Moscow though. The skyline ... not so much.


That is one thing... I also don't get why in the hell all those investments started allmost at once. It looks like it was totally central planned (not only the urban structure but development as well), because I doubt that suddenly there was shuch a demand for offices that in 5-10 years time they had to build all those towers in similiar height, architecture and in one place. What's the deal with that, how does it work?


----------



## Hartson

dexter2 said:


> structure but development as well), because I doubt that suddenly


"Suddenly" is Dubai.. First project of "Internationa Business Center" in Moscow was in 1992.. Construction started in the end of 90s.
And high-rise construction is going overall in Moscow. There are about 60-80 appartment houses that have 100+ meters, not uncluding office buildings.
They all are just in diffirent places, that's why they don't compose a skyline..


----------



## Apfelsaft

dexter2 said:


> That is one thing... I also don't get why in the hell all those investments started allmost at once. It looks like it was totally central planned (not only the urban structure but development as well), because I doubt that suddenly there was shuch a demand for offices that in 5-10 years time they had to build all those towers in similiar height, architecture and in one place. What's the deal with that, how does it work?


Has there ever been any demand for office in Dubai, Kuwait, Abu Dhabi? 

:hahano:

It's prestige, nothing else.


----------



## TimeAndTide

*paris*









_hosted on flickr_


----------



## dexter2

Apfelsaft said:


> Has there ever been any demand for office in Dubai, Kuwait, Abu Dhabi?
> 
> :hahano:
> 
> It's prestige, nothing else.


So It's just oilmoneyz? That would fit.


----------



## Avangard-55

Apfelsaft said:


> Has there ever been any demand for office in Dubai, Kuwait, Abu Dhabi?
> 
> :hahano:
> 
> It's prestige, nothing else.


Not in Moscow. Moscow has the demand for this buildings. It's a city with a population over 12 mln. people. It's a buisiness city with many firms havin their headquaters there or an office. And it's a city where many tourists came to.

And in this cluster there are buildings hosting appartements, offices and hotels.


----------



## Avangard-55

DCFC1 said:


> my latest top ten
> 
> 3. Istanbul... so under rated in this site! .. Awesome city with soooo much aesthetic variety . On the up big time.
> 
> 4. Moscow.... Moscow has it's island of skyscrapers ... amazing and impressive... but the rest of the city is disappointing.
> 
> 7. Liverpool .... skyline alone puts liverpool here ... but this city has character and gave the world The Beatles.... end of ! lol
> 
> 9. Vienna...Vienna is Vienna ! Vienna is sacrosanct in european culture and her skyling is beginning to reflect this...
> 
> 
> 10. Naples.... overlooked.... but take a look !


Why are you ranking the cities? You should rank the skylines. The Beatles don't make the Liverpool skyline looking good.


----------



## Apfelsaft

Avangard-55 said:


> Not in Moscow. Moscow has the demand for this buildings. It's a city with a population over 12 mln. people. It's a buisiness city with many firms havin their headquaters there or an office. And it's a city where many tourists came to.
> 
> And in this cluster there are buildings hosting appartements, offices and hotels.


About 10 Towers >200m within 10 years? 

Nope, most of these where build due to prestige purporses.
Trust me on this, I just finished a research paper about this topic.


----------



## Avangard-55

Apfelsaft said:


> About 10 Towers >200m within 10 years?
> 
> Nope, most of these where build due to prestige purporses.
> Trust me on this, I just finished a research paper about this topic.


In most russian cities there is a huge demand for appartements and also for offices.
The towers are all financed by private investors. They wouldn't do this, if there wouldn't be a demand.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Frankfurt, Germany*


Skyline, Frankfurt by Linsenbrenner, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL

Avangard-55 said:


> In most russian cities there is a huge demand for appartements and also for offices.
> The towers are all financed by private investors. They wouldn't do this, if there wouldn't be a demand.


Do you know any data on the vacancy rate of that cluster out of curiosity?


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw - Second cluster on Wola*










By adamMa

The Warsaw Spire (180m roof height, 220 m in total) is going up. Just behind the Prime Corporate Center (96 m) is starting to rise. In front of the WS there will be a 140 m tower and on the other side of the street digging has begun for a 195 m tower. In the following years, it looks like most Varsovian towers will be build here).


----------



## Justa

Apfelsaft said:


> About 10 Towers >200m within 10 years?
> 
> Nope, most of these where build due to prestige purporses.
> Trust me on this, I just finished a research paper about this topic.


As you say, mr. Research paper!

If you don't see any demand in Dubai hotels (200m+), I don't think he needs to show any data or explain anything to you. Just grab 3000$ and take good trip to Emirates Towers or Burj Dubai in high season. The logic above is a little strange: There are more than 30+ cities around the world with 300+ buildings, and only in Russia and Arab countries this is for "prestige purposes only".

I like your research ))

Btw, first renters in IBC were: IBM, KPMG(4 floors), Caterpillar, Canon, etc.


----------



## elkabel

nervyzombie said:


> Warsaw has not even one good looking skyscraper. Actually if Madrid and Moscow would be not that horribly planned they would look a way better, also if Paris would be higher. Quality of warsaw skyline is really bad, height is bad, there is also definetly too few of skyscrapers there and they are planned pretty randomly, the thing is in Europe there is no good skylines at all so even mid sized poor eastern european city like Warsaw is in top 10.


Imo Moscow has better Skyline than Warsaw but there is no way that we could say this about Madrid. This city dont have real skyline but just 4 skyscrapers ( yep, very high but in middle of nowhere.... If there would be some 70/100/120 m towers, its skyline could be way better...
Skyline isnt made only by this highest buildings...
So for now Moscow > Warsaw > Madrid....


----------



## JanVL

nervyzombie said:


> Warsaw has not even one good looking skyscraper. Actually if Madrid and Moscow would be not that horribly planned they would look a way better, also if Paris would be higher. Quality of warsaw skyline is really bad, height is bad, there is also definetly too few of skyscrapers there and they are planned pretty randomly, the thing is in Europe there is no good skylines at all so even mid sized poor eastern european city like Warsaw is in top 10.


I won't answer your esthetic opinion, but just to help your facts the Gdp p/c (PPP) of Warsaw has overtaken Vienna this year and is also above Rome, Madrid and Lisbon.

http://www.bruegel.org/nc/blog/deta...ry-waltzing-past-vienna/#.U2IGNFcGtbs.twitter

Warsaw is also bigger in population than Barcelona, Milan, Prague, Brussels, Amsterdam, ... being the 10th biggest city in Europe, so I wouldn't call it really mid-sized.


----------



## markfos

@ nervyzombie = Nubian_Warrior


----------



## nervyzombie

elkabel said:


> Imo Moscow has better Skyline than Warson but there is no way that we could say this aboud Madrid. This city dont have real skyline but just 4 skyscrapers ( yep, very high but in middle of nowhere.... IT there would be some 70/100/120 m tower, its skyline could be way better...
> Skyline isnt made only by this hoghest buildings...
> So for now Moscow > Warsaw > Madrid....


Of course Moscow and Paris look better than Warsaw what I meant was they don't really look that better than Warsaw considering their size and wealth which are completely uncomparable with city like Warsaw. And yes, Madrid has some cool skyscrapers but doesn't have real skyline. 

Top 10 european skylines imo:
1. London 
2. Istanbul 
3. Paris 
4. Moscow
5. Frankfurt
6. Rotterdam
7. Warsaw
8. Vienna
9. Benidorm 
10. Madrid



JanVL said:


> I won't answer your esthetic opinion, but just to help your facts the Gdp p/c (PPP) of Warsaw has overtaken Vienna this year and is also above Rome, Madrid and Lisbon.
> 
> http://www.bruegel.org/nc/blog/deta...ry-waltzing-past-vienna/#.U2IGNFcGtbs.twitter
> 
> Warsaw is also bigger in population than Barcelona, Milan, Prague, Brussels, Amsterdam, ... being the 10th biggest city in Europe, so I wouldn't call it really mid-sized.


We are talking about skylines not quality of living... Shanghai has like $12k gdp p/c and world best and biggest skyline. By the way I lived in Warsaw and I strongly doubt that it's citizens are richer than Vienna's. My aesthetic opinion? Seriously? Warsaw is that far away in terms of skyline's quality with either completely generic skyscrapers or awful ones (intercontinental) that you can easily say this is objective fact.


----------



## NOMAD€

JanVL said:


> I won't answer your esthetic opinion, but just to help your facts the Gdp p/c (PPP) of Warsaw has overtaken Vienna this year and is also above Rome, Madrid and Lisbon.
> 
> http://www.bruegel.org/nc/blog/deta...ry-waltzing-past-vienna/#.U2IGNFcGtbs.twitter
> 
> Warsaw is also bigger in population than Barcelona, Milan, Prague, Brussels, Amsterdam, ... being the 10th biggest city in Europe, so I wouldn't call it really mid-sized.



You are wrong.

Milan Metropolitan City or Grater Milan has 4.200'000 people - 2'100 km2 (there's no official website as it's a new entity) and Milan Metropolitan Area has 8.125'000 people - 13'111 km2 (http://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Area_metropolitana_di_Milano)
Warsaw has 1.727'000 people - 517 km2 (http://pl.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warszawa)

Besides IMHO Warsaw has got a really poor and ugly skyline.


----------



## TimeAndTide

*paris*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/self-unemployed/15465474586/in/[email protected]/


----------



## elkabel

JanVL said:


> I won't answer your esthetic opinion, but just to help your facts the Gdp p/c (PPP) of Warsaw has overtaken Vienna this year and is also above Rome, Madrid and Lisbon.
> 
> http://www.bruegel.org/nc/blog/deta...ry-waltzing-past-vienna/#.U2IGNFcGtbs.twitter
> 
> Warsaw is also bigger in population than Barcelona, Milan, Prague, Brussels, Amsterdam, ... being the 10th biggest city in Europe, so I wouldn't call it really mid-sized.


HEre u have some stats of LUZ -LArger Urban Zone in EU ....
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Larger_urban_zone
Milan 3 mln ppl/ 1300 km2 and warsaw 2,6 mln for 5000km2....
How the GDP of Warsaw can be measure if its not formally separated from its voivodeship like Prague, Bratislava, Budapest, Vienna or other cities ?.... 
I do not know what was the source of data to make this charts but there is no specific informations for Warsaw in public. I'm just courious.
Yours comments about ugliness are a bit tendentious


----------



## nervyzombie

> Besides IMHO Warsaw has got a really poor and ugly skyline.


Yep, its just awful. Warsaw is highly overrated on SSC, we see this city here constantly basically only because there is so many Poles on this forum(look local forums, polish has most viewers) but besides Poland no one cares about Warsaw, to be honest it has nothing to offer compared to other major european cities.


----------



## markfos

^^ Right... one of the worst in Europe.

by slawek


----------



## markfos

Oh and I was wrong about nervyzombie - its'our best well known troll - SO143.


----------



## NOMAD€

markfos said:


> Oh and I was wrong about nervyzombie - its'our best well known troll - SO143.


I think you shouldn't accuse another forumer of being a troll only because he/she has a different opinion.


----------



## nervyzombie

NOMAD€ said:


> I think you should accuse another forumer of being a troll only because he/she has a different opinion.


He is Polish so its pretty obvious that he will blindly defend Warsaw.


----------



## Hartson

nervyzombie said:


> so many Poles on this forum(look local forums, polish has most viewers)


wow.. Really :lol: They have more posts than a few Continental forums combined ​


----------



## Union.SLO

markfos said:


> Oh and I was wrong about nervyzombie - its'our best well known troll - SO143.


I doubt that, wasn't he always acclaiming how amizingly Warsaw is developing?


----------



## szymon0018

Yes, Warsaw is ugly city. But you cannot say 'Warsaw skyline is realy bad', because this is not true... Ugly city with nice skyscrapers and Old Town


----------



## Union.SLO

Vienna DC yesterday by me:


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*

Quelle: heliflug.net









http://www.heliflug.net/2014/06/20/rund-um-die-skyline-von-frankfurt-am-main/


----------



## nervyzombie

szymon0018 said:


> Yes, Warsaw is ugly city. But you cannot say 'Warsaw skyline is realy bad', because this is not true... Ugly city with nice skyscrapers and Old Town


But its bad and no one except Poles will claim differently. Ok maybe I'm exaggerating a bit, Warsaw skyline is not clearly "awful" we have cities like Batumi after all, but its nothing impressing or interesting. I really doubt that any non-Pole would say Warsaw skyline is good.


----------



## Union.SLO

nervyzombie said:


> But its bad and no one except Poles will claim differently.





nervyzombie said:


> I really doubt that any non-Pole would say Warsaw skyline is good.


Omg omg there is at least one :discoduck:

One thing is expressing your own view on the certain skylines which you're completely entitled to and it's even welcome, it's a discussion thread after all, but the kind of statements as your quoted ones is really ridiculous.


----------



## Union.SLO

London


London skyline by *EnjoyTheViewEU*


London skyline by *EnjoyTheViewEU*


----------



## Avangard-55

werner10 said:


> The Hague's skyline may be very small indeed... However, it is not only size that matters or is it!?


I know. But as I said, there are many better looking skylines in my opinion.


----------



## justproject

Batumi


----------



## nervyzombie

> I know everone has his own opinion, but why are so many here so impressed by The Hague and rank it sometimes even pretty high?


Example? I didn't see anyone ranking Hague high. 


> I know. But as I said, there are many better looking skylines in my opinion.


Of course Hague is worse than top 5 EU (London, Paris, Istanbul, Moscow, Frankfurt) and probably worse than Warsaw and Milan but that's all, in Europe there is no many good skylines so even Hague can be easily included in top 10.


----------



## JanVL

nervyzombie said:


> I see Warsaw every year, I was born there and probably will move there in a year. And it's ugly.


Out of sincere interest: what nationality do you have?


----------



## nervyzombie

> Out of sincere interest: what nationality do you have?


You could easily conclude it by the simple fact I was born Warsaw... I'm Polish of course.


----------



## JanVL

nervyzombie said:


> You could easily conclude it by the simple fact I was born Warsaw... I'm Polish of course.


Somehow I find that hard to believe, but okay :dunno:



nervyzombie said:


> Oh I insulted great pollack because I don't think his capital is beautiful like Paris...
> 
> And this "warsaw is ugly because it was destroyed blah blah blah" it's just kind of excuse. No one cares if city was destroyed.





nervyzombie said:


> Its your blame and your problem. No one cares. Other countries were able to not get destroyed every 50 years somehow. It isn't any excuse for you.



As a Pole, you would know the hard history of the city. A Pole would not use 'pollack' and 'his' would indicate it isn't your capital.


----------



## justproject

London #1 for me ))

London Thames by millerartwork, on Flickr


S0367671.jpg by Ian Tindale, on Flickr


Same view, different pic! by Daniel-Charles, on Flickr


Greenwich_and_Southbank-2063s by Mel Sebastian, on Flickr


Greenwich_and_Southbank-2042 by Mel Sebastian, on Flickr


L1001725 by Casatigeo, on Flickr


----------



## nervyzombie

> As a Pole, you would know the hard history of the city. A Pole would not use 'pollack' and 'his' would indicate it isn't your capital.


Hard history? You mean that Poles were historically so weak and they were invaded and destroyed over and over? It's no one but Poland's blame. Stop seeking for such excuses. Maybe common Pole wouldn't use a word "pollack", but I'm not a common one, I truly hate this nation especially for what you show now - "we are so poor and weak because HARD HISTORY". All of you just keep talking about past and history, you complain that you were treasoned in WWII, I hate this. I am focused on present time, and when I see that Warsaw looks bad, commieblocks everywhere, poor quality skyscrapers I won't say its beautiful capital, because compared to western cities it's definetly not. Stop talking about history, no one cares about it. Write your own history instead.


----------



## TimeAndTide

*paris - street life*








_hosted on flickr_


----------



## Hartson

JanVL said:


> Add to that a communist regime of nearly 50 years and you get the ugly Commieblocks that were built for quick housing.


Italy and Spain aslo have a lot of commieblocks


----------



## NOMAD€

Hartson said:


> Italy and Spain aslo have a lot of commieblocks


:?

I must disagree. I lived in Spain and Italy for many years and I'm sure that there are not so many commieblocks as in Russia, Central Asia or countries of ex CCCP which I know quiet well.


----------



## JanVL

Warsaw










https://www.facebook.com/warszawaod...6877582361279/729946217054413/?type=1&theater


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


Frankfurter Abendrot, after sunset by frawolf77, on Flickr


----------



## justproject

Paris

La quartier de la Défense by Frédéric Saez, on Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

JanVL said:


> I'll be very happy to see the official updated statistics when they are available in that case when 2015 shows up on my calendar :cheers:.
> 
> I was only using the numbers within city limits, not metropolitan area as you did. Cities of course, as you say, 'swallow' their neighbouring towns, becoming bigger. If Warsaw did the same trick, I'd claim the 2.6 million number or higher for Warsaw too.


some cities like Milan and Paris cannot be considered by citylimits. Milan is much bigger then the citylimits, and everyone should know on SSC 

everyone knows that Paris municipality has 2.2k people, but says Paris has 6 or 10 or 12 million people. (even if 10 or 12 is the metro area)

the same should be for Milan: everyone should definitively know that it has 4k people, and its metro-area is 7.4k as shown everywhere (updated and serious sourches)


----------



## NOMAD€

meteoforumitalia said:


> some cities like Milan and Paris cannot be considered by citylimits. Milan is much bigger then the citylimits, and everyone should know on SSC
> 
> everyone knows that Paris municipality has 2.2k people, but says Paris has 6 or 10 or 12 million people. (even if 10 or 12 is the metro area)
> 
> the same should be for Milan: everyone should definitively know that it has 4k people, and its metro-area is 7.4k as shown everywhere (updated and serious sourches)


The latest estimation about Milan Metropolitan Area claims 8.123'020 people. 

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Area_metropolitana_di_Milano


----------



## elkabel

Guys ! Finally I've vieved all the pages in topic in search of best photos/angles of all significant cities in this "best skyline competition." 
*PHOTOS ARE BORROWED and most of them was published in this thread or forum. I hope that no one will have objections.*
I was vieving this topic for few hours and doing it so mechanically so i forgot to save the sources. Sorry for that.
The biggest problem i had with London and Rotterdam and Frankfurt but finally i found it to !!! 
There is so hard to mark properly that i will split cities at classes mainly because the choice within it depends of aesthetic tastes.
For me its the right order.. I hope u will enjoy this set !!! 

*Class 1.*
*For me absolutelly winner ! PAris with La Defense ! Just Stunning !!*









*Frankfurt ( I have the impression that there is a better angle of its skyline)*









*Intanbul with its number of quite high towers. This city is going to get 2nd place in quite near future.*









*Class2.*

*London with its 2 cluster's . IT's really hard to find a proper picture with right angle of view. ( i have same feeling with Frankfurt)*









*Moscow with its massive supertalls and skyscraperss.*









*Class 3.*

*Warsaw with its quite nice and still growing skyline.*









*Rotterdam - strong competition for Warsaw.*









*On the end of this class - Benidorm with its very dense but quite poor buildings. 
Hovever this city deserve for this class thanks to number of towers. Panorama is similar to Rio *









*Class 4.*

*Milan with its recently built towers.*









*Madrid - this city has a bit tiny skyline. 4 x 250m towers overlaps and we can't see full potential. 
IF we choose an angle with all 4x250 in view then the second cluster will dissapear and skyline won't be good looking. 
All in all this angle is peacemaking .*









*Class 5.*

*Barcelona*









*Hague*









*Vienna*









*Naples*









There is ofc more cities ( like Kiev, Yakatineburg and many others which i dont forget for now) but w/o highly distinctive skyline


----------



## Erhan

^^ My mom is from Istanbul, I'm addicted to the Istanbul section here and I'm an Istanbul skyline enthusiast but I would still change place with Moscow and Istanbul in your list. An other alternative would be to combine class 1 and 2 because I think the cities are almost equally impressive in their own way.


----------



## TimeAndTide

*paris*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5112810548/


----------



## ekko

*Ekaterinburg*

















by Alexander_M


----------



## ekko

*Moscow*
















@
Ostankino Tower, "Circle of the Light 2014" festival! Sorry for a little off topic.


----------



## elkabel

Warsaw Central Park


----------



## IThomas

I'm agree with JanVL. Architecture is conditioned by several factors as society, economy, influence ... of certain historical periods. "Architecture is the mirror of every country". Infact, everyone has had a different architecture. Now, thanks to globalization, architecture is becoming almost the same: cities have skyscrapers or towers in steel and glass.


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

- edit


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/Filgrafia/...6868574420626/678031058971042/?type=1&theater


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*

An Architect's Delight by DobingDesign, on Flickr

Nightie Night by DobingDesign, on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by Filip Bramorski


----------



## aarhusforever

*Benidorm:*

The Benidorm Skyline (Panasonic TZ60) by markdbaynham, on Flickr

Benidorm by claudiu.gherman (dr.croco) - I'm back! , on Flickr

Benidorm - Lightning by claudiu.gherman (dr.croco) - I'm back! , on Flickr

Se está nublado... by J.Romeu, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*

Deutschherrnbrücke-7 by martinmueller411, on Flickr

Zeilgalerie-3 by martinmueller411, on Flickr

Zeilgalerie-4 by martinmueller411, on Flickr

Frankfurt Skyline by marcos_87, on Flickr


----------



## firoz bharmal

*Ankara,Turkey.....New Emerging Skyline.....!*


----------



## doguorsi2

As a Turkish person, I am ashamed of our capital. Unfortunately, Ankara has no place in this thread. At least not until the religious clown mayor gets the f away from the office. The election was nothing but a play with full of frauds anyway.


----------



## indaco1

A new point of view of Milan



Crys-tal said:


> E con Velasca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=118134106&postcount=33844

I asked Crys-tal if he can do it again with a better weather and a better camera, not a smartphone, but unfortunately it seems he can't return there :-(


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*





































http://bochkarev-msc.livejournal.com/69253.html


----------



## SASH

Since the most people only post skyline shots from the perfect angle or spot,
I dare you all to post 2 shots from each direction (north, south, west and east) and 2 shots from air and street level of your favourite Skyline.
Besides this task you may post 2 of your favourite skyline shots.
I think this is very interesting because than we see the weak and strong points of the skylines and it could make people change their mind about these skylines.
For me personal a perfect skyline is not just building lots of skyscrapers or high rises randomly in a city.

I'm starting off with Rotterdam

From the north

Rotterdam_Rotterdam by superdupercaddy, on Flickr

8428435425_f2bcbc169c_h(1) by SASH 010, on Flickr


From the south

Rotterdam by SASH 010, on Flickr

Rotterdam by SASH 010, on Flickr


From the west

Rotterdam by SASH 010, on Flickr

DSC00991 by nick baumann, on Flickr


From the east

Hans van Wijk by SASH 010, on Flickr

skyline-rotterdam-10-411366 by SASH 010, on Flickr


From the air

De Kuip by ossipvanduivenbode, on Flickr

From ground level

sk_0046 / Panorama mooie wolkenlucht boven Rotterdam by Skyline City / Canvas en posters, on Flickr

Rotterdam gezien vanuit de Schieveense Polder by SASH 010, on Flickr


Favourite shots

Skyline Rotterdam .. by Marco van Dijk Fotografie, on Flickr

Erasmusbrug by Ossip van Duivenbode, on Flickr


----------



## ekko

Ekaterinburg


----------



## meteoforumitalia

impressive pics of Moscow, great pics of Rotterdam, beautiful perspective of Milan


----------



## Nijal

1. Paris
2. London
3. Moscow
4. Frankfurt
5. Rotterdam
6. Istanbul
7. Warsaw
8. De Haag
9. Milano
10. Madrid ?


----------



## nervyzombie

> 1. Paris
> 2. London
> 3. Moscow
> 4. Frankfurt
> 5. Rotterdam
> 6. Istanbul
> 7. Warsaw
> 8. De Haag
> 9. Milano
> 10. Madrid ?


Rotterdam higher than Istanbul? Istanbul is pretty much high tier european skyline.


----------



## SASH

^^
It's his personal opinion. Think we are done with that discussion now and as long as I don't see any Skyline photos the way I posted them in Reply # 3798
for me Rotterdam is number one!  So guys, make work from it and prove me I'm wrong.


----------



## TimeAndTide

paris ( posted by charpentier )

Paris by ivsgo, on Flickr


Paris - La Défense by jmboyer, on Flickr


----------



## ekko

*Moscow*


----------



## justproject

*London*

Sunset over Canary Wharf by Daniel Coyle, on Flickr


London Skyline by elementdavid, on Flickr


IMG_8614 by kodyjardim, on Flickr


----------



## markfos

Warsaw

by awik


----------



## KlausDiggy

*In Frankfurt there is a new design from Tower 1.*


















Design:Meurer Architekten

*>>>*

Diagramm Frankfurter Hochhäuser 2 by Klaus Diggy, on Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

VitMos said:


> *Moscow*
> 
> 
> 
> By Kirgam





ekko said:


>


:uh::uh::uh::uh: :drool::drool::drool::drool:


----------



## doguorsi2

SASH said:


> Size isn't the only thing that matters.


Is that what she said ?  Good angle though.


----------



## Dasf Sturm

*Milan*
Photo taken yesterday by the forumer _Orcokahn_


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

sk_0047 / Panorama Riviergebied te Rotterdam by Skyline City / Canvas en posters, on Flickr

sk_0013 / Panorama Wilhelminapier by Skyline City / Canvas en posters, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN

the sames cities...

vitoria (E) pop 200.000 
Linea Blanca by Navacan, on Flickr
VISTA DEL BOULEVARD DE SALBURUA by Gon.photo, on Flickr
URBANITAS by masaimanta, on Flickr
VPO Vitoria-Gasteiz: Mariturri 360. by ekainj, on Flickr
VPO Vitoria-Gasteiz by ekainj, on Flickr


----------



## Nijal

This thread is about the best skylines in Europe my dear.


----------



## VITORIA MAN

my dear , learn a bit of geography (E)


----------



## Nijal

I was meaning the BEST skylines... There is another thread for second-tier skylines.


----------



## VITORIA MAN

i think that thread is closed 
any way , i find several skylines as "second-tier" here and i dont say anything , i just like watching the pics people posts


----------



## misiek9300

Warsaw



Zapaleniec said:


> Warsaw Night Cityscape [Crop] by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr


----------



## nervyzombie

Why Warsaw Spire is so far from centre?


----------



## justproject

*Batumi*


141014-N-VY489-015 by CNE CNA C6F, on Flickr


141014-N-FQ994-120 by CNE CNA C6F, on Flickr


----------



## dexter2

nervyzombie said:


> Why Warsaw Spire is so far from centre?


Warsaw's got 2 clusters.


----------



## Erhan

2 October 2014, - Tour of Istanbul by The Grey Panther, on Flickr


----------



## nervyzombie

> Warsaw's got 2 clusters.


I wouldn't say that 2 buildings are cluster.


----------



## justproject

*London*

London Canary Wharf Skyline by Tim-xxx, on Flickr


London Canary Wharf Skyline by Tim-xxx, on Flickr


----------



## misiek9300

nervyzombie said:


> I wouldn't say that 2 buildings are cluster.


Generation Park (140m) and Skyliner (195) will start soon.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Oslo, Norway*


Downtown Oslo skyline by transitpeople, on Flickr


----------



## Avangard-55

Moscow


dean87 said:


> IMG_5648 by Roman Zelentsov, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5645 by Roman Zelentsov, on Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

Frankfurt Skyline, 14.10.2014 by frawolf77, on Flickr


Frankfurt Kaiserdom Panorama by frawolf77, on Flickr


----------



## Nick Holmes

DCFC1 said:


> London is easily the biggest city in Europe .. including Moscow . Moscow includes an area the size of Portugal in it's city stats ... ridiculous ...
> 
> London is easily the biggest city in Europe..
> 
> London has the the most eclectic and aesthetic skyline ...
> 
> London was bombed too ...
> 
> London is london .


:lol: sounds a bit pathetic


----------



## Blackhavvk

Moscow 16 000 000 vs London 12 000 000.
On the territory of a far (more than 40 km) from the city center does not live more than 1 million of the 16.


----------



## Union Man

Moscow does have a larger population than London.

Dcfc1, the arrogance you obtrude leads to this hatred I see so often pointed towards London on this website, London is an amazing city but it doesn't necessarily conclude that it is the biggest or best in different aspects.


----------



## Apfelsaft

Is it time for the daily "Moscow-is-bigger-better-cooler-than-city-x" ***** length comparison already?


----------



## Birmingham

London still needs 10-15 towers in the cities skyline as it's still quite sparse. With all the proposals it'll get their. Nine Elms I think is going to look better than the city but Canary Wharf, that's the one everyone needs to pay attention too ... just going to be incredible. 

Moscow, Frankfurt, London.


----------



## Blackhavvk

Apfelsaft said:


> Is it time for the daily "Moscow-is-bigger-better-cooler-than-city-x" ***** length comparison already?


Who started it? I just hate lies.


DCFC1 said:


> London is bigger than Moscow... Live with it.


Moreover, London 3 most populated city in Europe. 2 - Istanbul. I'm not sure that the Paris agglomeration is less than London. So what can London in 4th place. Just do not cry. There is a chance that you have the largest city in the European Union. Most likely it is still more than Paris. But who knows ...


----------



## TimeAndTide

*paris*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13196391044/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## 7rani

VITORIA MAN said:


> the sames cities...
> 
> vitoria (E) pop 200.000
> https://flic.kr/p/brDNfZLinea Blanca by Navacan, on Flickr
> VISTA DEL BOULEVARD DE SALBURUA by Gon.photo, on Flickr
> https://flic.kr/p/6qWFhfURBANITAS by masaimanta, on Flickr
> https://flic.kr/p/9FUFzcVPO Vitoria-Gasteiz: Mariturri 360. by ekainj, on Flickr
> VPO Vitoria-Gasteiz by ekainj, on Flickr


icard: icard:
So much colors, like in cartoon.


----------



## 7rani

My top cities:

Paris and Frankfurt (by far)
Moscow
Warsaw
Canary Warf (London)
Rotterdam
Milan
others

:cheers:


----------



## 7rani

Even if it's not the appropriate thread, I give my opinion:
Moscow is clearly the biggest city in Europe, followed by Paris and London (not sure which one is bigger than the other).
PS: I didn't count Istanbul. ^^


----------



## Adler1

*Frankfurt*










source:bild.de
http://www.bild.de/regional/frankfu...iebt-die-welt-an-frankfurt-38169504.bild.html


----------



## Quicksilver

7rani said:


> My top cities:
> 
> Paris and Frankfurt (by far)
> Moscow
> Warsaw
> Canary Warf (London)
> Rotterdam
> Milan
> others
> 
> :cheers:


What happens if you see City from Canary Wharf or vice versa? Do you close your eyes?

How do you define Canary Wharf? Does Greenwich Peninsula count? Stratford?

What area are you seeing here?:










By chest


----------



## Quicksilver

7rani said:


> Even if it's not the appropriate thread, I give my opinion:
> Moscow is clearly the biggest city in Europe, followed by Paris and London (not sure which one is bigger than the other).
> PS: I didn't count Istanbul. ^^


Why not sure which city is bigger? There are plenty of official information about this, including EU statistical body.


----------



## KlausDiggy

DCFC1 said:


> Listen ... gone thru ALL this before with you guys .. ALWAYS the same come back zzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> On your scale London is 20 million.
> 
> 
> London is bigger than Moscow... Live with it.



I ask me, whether the British people arrogance is innate. 

Maybe they do not cope with, that their empire has gone down.:lol:


----------



## SASH

Quicksilver said:


> What happens if you see City from Canary Wharf or vice versa? Do you close your eyes?


This photo was taken with a zoom lens. In real the City cluster is pretty far away from CW.


----------



## WMS

Does it really matter how big the city is? I think there are more important terms, for example if it is comfortable to live, developed in case of transportation, education, recreation and services. Where would you like to live? Vienna or, i dont know, Metro Manila?
Coz when I see what are the standards of living in some huge cities makes me on the other hand happy that I live only in a f'kin commieblock on Warsaw's right bank.


----------



## VITORIA MAN

Escapando de Madrid by felixbernet, on Flickr
mad


----------



## Erhan

https://500px.com/photo/87848235/bosphorus-by-erdal-suat-









https://500px.com/photo/87855021/bosphorus-by-oğuzhan-Şahinoğlu


----------



## ekko

*Ekaterinburg*


----------



## IThomas

*MILANO - UniCredit Tower and surrounds*


----------



## IThomas

*MILANO - View from Palazzo Lombardia*


----------



## IThomas

*MILANO - View on Porta Nuova from Torre Diamante*


----------



## justproject

*Tbilisi*

The Bridge of Peace, Tbilisi, Georgia by riina503, on Flickr


----------



## justproject

Photos by *Chest* in the UK Skybar:


----------



## Szymulek

*Warsaw, Poland*

by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr


----------



## doguorsi2

justproject said:


> *Tbilisi*
> 
> The Bridge of Peace, Tbilisi, Georgia by riina503, on Flickr


I really don't wanna sound like a jerk but where exactly is the skyline in this photo? 

Please keep in mind that this thread is only for the best ones. Thank you.


----------



## C4creeper

La Defense in Paris is starting to look nice even though London has a nicer Skyline but once they build Hermitage plaza It will be the bomb!


----------



## aarhusforever

*Milano:*

skyline di Milano by federicobianchi11, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*

London Skyline by andrew_fletcher_uk, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*

chill by Mcyes, on Flickr


----------



## Party Planner




----------



## Yellow Fever

London









https://www.flickr.com/photos/flayvin/15468839160/sizes/h/in/explore-2014-10-28/


----------



## B&R

Szymulek said:


> *Warsaw, Poland*
> 
> by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr


Nice pic! :applause:


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








by awik
scroll>>








by zapaleniec









UPDATE SKYSCRAPERS U/C
q22 160m
skyliner190m
generation park 150m
warsaw spire 220m
prime corporation 96m


----------



## dexter2

Someone still wanna argue about 2 clusters in Warsaw? No? Good.


----------



## aarhusforever

*Madrid:*

Skyline de Madrid. by Flipi Nubenegra, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*

The Shard by constructionchest, on Flickr

East London by constructionchest, on Flickr

View down the Thames by constructionchest, on Flickr


----------



## ultEmate

I'm surprised no one has posted new Mr. Myxin's photos yet.



mr. MyXiN said:


> *29.10.14*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1920x1080*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1920x1080*


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Panorama Leuvehaven by Vervoorn Fotografie, on Flickr

A misty morning.. by Vervoorn Fotografie, on Flickr

Oasis of the Seas in Rotterdam by Vervoorn Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## DzhendoyanV




----------



## meteoforumitalia

^^ which are the new skyscrapers??


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*

Sunrise Over the City by Otto Berkeley, on Flickr


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Moscow is escaping its rivals...:cheers:


----------



## justproject

*Batumi*


----------



## justproject

*London*

The Walkie Talkie by constructionchest, on Flickr

London Canary Wharf by constructionchest, on Flickr


More London Riverside by XT Inc., on Flickr


102814 City of London Z14_9172 by Vladimir Zakharov ヴラディミール ザハロ, on Flickr


----------



## markfos

Warsaw



kafarek said:


> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.


----------



## hulibobo

Frankfurt could be No.1 but only in 2018 maybe if everything will build.
WinX,Tower 1,Tower 2,Marienturm and others but now is maybe Paris 1 because of the density and good look,but i still think Frankfurt is 1 because of the buidlings and its in the city center and not somewhere outside.
But till 2018 London will be no.1.Moscow is not bad but too big buildings outside and not so very interesting,Warsaw is still a lil bit small, not bad.
Rotterdam is great,because the city is great.
So:
1.Frankfurt,Paris,London
4.Rotterdam
5.Moscow
6.Everything else...


----------



## elkabel

> Rotterdam is great,because the city is great.


Wow, what an essential and riddiculous argument xd
WE evaluate here modern skyline, not other aspects of cities...remember that..


----------



## cochise75

*Paris-La Défense*

By me :


----------



## SASH

hulibobo said:


> Rotterdam is great,because the city is great.


I love u too!  

:cheers: :lol:


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Rotterdam 020 by Cesarmario25, on Flickr


----------



## Noren_

DzhendoyanV said:


>





mr. MyXiN said:


> Думаю, что в итоге будет так:


:cheers:


----------



## justproject

*Batumi*


----------



## DzhendoyanV

.....*M*.....*O*.....*S*.....*C*.....*O*.....*W*.....


----------



## ilbonboo

Moscow with those blocks really resembles some chinese/south korean cities.


----------



## Apfelsaft

Moscow is like: 1% Skyscrapers 19% Dark Forrest 80% Commieblocks

I've seen Russian cities, one uglier than the other. And the cluster in Moscow is so small that you barely notice it if you're in Moscow.


----------



## justproject

That is why Moscow is't in my top 3


----------



## AJIekc

DzhendoyanV said:


> .....*M*.....*O*.....*S*.....*C*.....*O*.....*W*.....


 best skyline! :cheers:


----------



## nowytarg

AJIekc said:


> best skyline! :cheers:


in Russia, certainly the best, in Europe ridiculous:nuts:


----------



## justproject

*London*

Sunset in the City by _ADW_, on Flickr


London #london #viewfromstpaulscathedral #stpaulscathedral #panorama #iphone #iphonephotography by smithjordan77, on Flickr


----------



## Blackhavvk

Apfelsaft said:


> Moscow is like: 1% Skyscrapers 1


I distinctly remember you. You are very many bad words about Russia here wrote. I think you should write about the magnificent skyline of Berlin (joke) and forget about Moscow. In MIBC more skyscrapers than any cluster in Europe and they are far superior to them. Why is it that he was little? MIBC is quite large, it seems less because he's tall. The more I realize for you all the buildings where the base of a rectangle is kommibolk? Okay, I should not have written it. Since you say it means not to respect themselves.


----------



## TimeAndTide

*paris*


La Défense. par theoneiloveorg, sur Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

ilbonboo said:


> Moscow with those blocks really resembles some chinese/south korean cities.


I think that it's chinese/south corean cities that look like Moscow, or better, they took inspiration from Moscow



Apfelsaft said:


> Moscow is like: 1% Skyscrapers 19% Dark Forrest 80% Commieblocks
> 
> I've seen Russian cities, one uglier than the other. And the cluster in Moscow is so small that you barely notice it if you're in Moscow.


it's not the cluster that is small, but the city that is so big. it's different. commie blocks of russia certainly are not so full of beauty, but they are impressive, they have a style (that can be liked or not) and they are the mirror of "recent" russian history, which is important for all Europe, as it has influenced half of it.


----------



## nowytarg

Blackhavvk said:


> I distinctly remember you. You are very many bad words about Russia here wrote. I think you should write about the magnificent skyline of Berlin (joke) and forget about Moscow. In MIBC more skyscrapers than any cluster in Europe and they are far superior to them. Why is it that he was little? MIBC is quite large, it seems less because he's tall. The more I realize for you all the buildings where the base of a rectangle is kommibolk? Okay, I should not have written it. Since you say it means not to respect themselves.


Same weight as polemic as Lavrov. 
And as you quote someone, it does not cut out a piece of his speech which you will easily manipulated. I wish more distance, Moscow has never been and will not be center of the world. Sorry for my English.


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*



















By Sławek


----------



## Blackhavvk

nowytarg said:


> Same weight as polemic as Lavrov.
> And as you quote someone, it does not cut out a piece of his speech which you will easily manipulated. I wish more distance, Moscow has never been and will not be center of the world. Sorry for my English.


I'm not talking about the center of the world. Nope center of the world in general. I izozhil facts. But your brain at the facts as the source of truth is not responding. I repeat once again. In Moscow, the most skyscrapers in Europe. So by European standards they may not be enough.


----------



## the man from k-town

FRANKFURT









http://de.webcams.travel/webcam/1212181257-Wetter-Frankfurt-am-Main-Sachsenhausen


----------



## croomm

nowytarg said:


> Same weight as polemic as Lavrov.
> And as you quote someone, it does not cut out a piece of his speech which you will easily manipulated. I wish more distance, Moscow has never been and will not be center of the world. Sorry for my English.


I dont know from which part of former Soviet or Russian Empire you came and I dont know why you dont not like your former Metropoly, but Moscow and St-Petersburg for long time were center that world, which your country belonged. 
Sorry for my russian directness


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*

Royal Victoria, London by SE9 London, on Flickr

Canary Wharf, London by SE9 London, on Flickr

Central London skyline by night by Will-Faichney-Photography, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*



Москва by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

London
United Kingdom

Taken yesterday:


Canary Wharf, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Canary Wharf, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Royal Victoria, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Royal Victoria, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## misiek9300

Warsaw



GeloHC said:


>


----------



## ekko

*Ekaterinburg*

by alexandr-M









by Georgy Zavarykin









by Georgy Zavarykin









by ekamag


----------



## Emin

İstanbul's skyline not just Levent or Bosphoros










İstanbul.. from Göztepe


----------



## ekko

Apfelsaft, again......... How am I bothered to come to this forum and hear unfounded criticism of Moscow, which is based more on personal animosity towards the country and the political situation... I wonder why you don't smear the Chinese, Indian or Mexican cities... Why do you think that we're ennoble Moscow over all European capitals?.you obviously have some oddity in your head, with all that is connected with Russia. You can't even just quietly pass by, you definitely need something bad to say  HATERS GONNA HATE


----------



## _Night City Dream_

C4creeper said:


> La Defense in Paris is starting to look nice even though London has a nicer Skyline but once they build Hermitage plaza It will be the bomb!


How come London skyline is nicer if it almost empty? London skyline in terms of size, and greatness may be compared to that of Yekaterinburg. But definitely not with that of Paris.


----------



## Adler1

aarhusforever said:


> *Frankfurt:*
> 
> Frankfurt, Herbst-Skyline by frawolf77, on Flickr


^ Nice somewhat different angle!










source: http://www.reuters.com/news/picture...lth-check-but-p?articleId=USKBN0IF0BF20141026


----------



## aarhusforever

*Milano:*

Milano Marriot 005 by superlorenzz, on Flickr


----------



## justproject

*London*

Thames 6 am by vulture labs, on Flickr


Wrens View by Facebook.com/SunPrints, on Flickr

City of London Skyline by Rambling0n, on Flickr


City of London Skyline by Rambling0n, on Flickr

Land of Magic by night86mare, on Flickr


----------



## Union.SLO

London :cheers:



virtuesoft said:


> Nice picture taken by @MPSinthesky (Metropolitan Police Service Helicopters) yesterday morning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/MPSinthesky/status/530280024826716160/


----------



## Nijal

EDIT


----------



## hseugut

Frankfurt is almost perfect, PAris is not too far, London is a bit messy


----------



## TimeAndTide

*paris*


DSC01055 by Grégoire Sillard, on Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILAN*

Milano Marriot 015 by superlorenzz, on Flickr

Milano Marriot 005 by superlorenzz, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*



















https://www.facebook.com/Filgrafia?fref=ts










https://www.facebook.com/BLOGUSZ?fref=ts


----------



## cochise75

*Paris :*

Paris from Louvre by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*

Frankfurt Skyline by Gregor Frowein, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*

0124_Paříž 2014 by Zdenda..., on Flickr

0158_Paříž 2014 by Zdenda..., on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Vienna:*

Wien, UNO City by G.Pfi, on Flickr

Wien, Wienerberg City by G.Pfi, on Flickr


----------



## justproject

*London*

London skyline at dusk by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


The City Of London View From The Shard, London by SNeequaye, on Flickr


London Poppy Display at The Tower of London at Night by iesphotography, on Flickr


Canary Wharf View From The Shard, London by SNeequaye, on Flickr


----------



## Cujas

*Paris - La Défense by KiffKiff*



KiffKiff said:


> La Défense. par theoneiloveorg, sur Flickr


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/BLOGUSZ/ph...7946849403029/292415227622857/?type=1&theater


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*

Moscow-City by O1e9, on Flickr

Moscow-City by O1e9, on Flickr

IMG_3479 by dmitrykuznetsovdev, on Flickr


----------



## justproject

*London*

Lord Mayor's Show Fireworks, London by Ming Jun Tan, on Flickr


----------



## ilbonboo

My top 10: 
1. London
2. Moscow
3. Frankfurt
4. Istanbul
5. Paris
6. Rotterdam
7. Milan
8. Vienna
9. Ankara
10. Madrid


----------



## Brad

You forgot Warsaw//


----------



## Dasf Sturm

Brad said:


> You forgot Warsaw//


He didn't if he doesnt like Warsaw's skyline.


----------



## Brad

The list would not be bad if it contained Warsaw.


----------



## almin96

Sarajevo


----------



## ilbonboo

Yeah I forgot Warsaw...

So my top 10 EU skylines is:
1. London 
2. Moscow 
3. Frankfurt
4. Istanbul
5. Paris
6. Warsaw 
7. Rotterdam 
8. Madrid
9. Ankara
10. Milan


----------



## rychlik

*Warsaw*























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1545187&page=28


----------



## IThomas

An old pic :cheers: *MILAN* PORTA NUOVA


----------



## ekko

*Ekaterinburg*, the coldest skyline 

















by Georgy Zavarykin









by Georgy Zavarykin


----------



## dj4life

*Paris*:

Paris sunset by Storkholm Photography, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*London*:

If There Is No Risk There Is No Reward - London City Life by Simon & His Camera, on Flickr

Untitled by Munrospun, on Flickr

A4 by Always Sneaky, on Flickr


London Skyline, London by SNeequaye, on Flickr

London Skyline, London by SNeequaye, on Flickr

London Skyline, London by SNeequaye, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Moscow*:

Moscow-City by O1e9, on Flickr

Moscow-City by O1e9, on Flickr

IMG_3479 by dmitrykuznetsovdev, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Frankfurt*:

Frankfurt Skyline by Gregor Frowein, on Flickr

Frankfurt, Herbst-Skyline by frawolf77, on Flickr

New Skyline by system7, on Flickr


Blue hour over Frankfurt / Main by T K Hummel, on Flickr

Frankfurt/Main by T K Hummel, on Flickr

Die Skyline by T K Hummel, on Flickr

Skyline Frankfurt/Main by T K Hummel, on Flickr

Citylandscape by T K Hummel, on Flickr


----------



## Cujas

When I look at this page 208 of our discussion about european's skylines, I think that Europe begin to have a number of very interesting skyline.

The competition will be hard! For the better of skyscrapers addict like us kay:


----------



## ilbonboo

Cujas said:


> When I look at this page 208 of our discussion about european's skylines, I think that Europe begin to have a number of very interesting skyline.
> 
> The competition will be hard! For the better of skyscrapers addict like us kay:


It's probably unpopular opinion but I have to disagree. Personally I don't think Europe has interesting skylines compared to rest of the world. In Europe there are maybe two cities - Paris and Frankfurt which actually have proper skyline, while Canada or Australia, both those countries have really small population compared to 700 mil EU, both have more proper skylines than this. Even if some European city has really high quality skyscrapers - like Rotterdam or London they don't really make proper skyline, they are just really baddly planned and cities look messy. Of course I still enjoy looking at european skylines but I for me Europe is really behind in this term compared to North America, Australia, China, South-East Asia or Middle East.


----------



## Noren_

ilbonboo said:


> 700 mil EU


*500 million

**Europe is not only EU.


----------



## ilbonboo

Noren_ said:


> *500 million
> 
> **Europe is not only EU.


By EU I meant Europe. Sorry it was confusing.


----------



## human187

Moscow, October, 2012:


SlavaK said:


> Скучная осенняя фотография от меня


November, 2014:


SlavaK said:


> 09.11.2014


And a gif by me:


----------



## Rivaille

474A0806 by zpanic, on Flickr


Canary Wharf from the Cutty Sark by Jeremai Smith, on Flickr


----------



## TimeAndTide

*paris*









_by vincent1746_


----------



## IThomas

Part of Milan skyline from Il Dritto (CityLife). 
*Porta Nuova District*


----------



## IThomas

^^
Bonus pic taken from Il Dritto: Casa Milan (AC Milan new HQ) in Portello district, still U/C. 
Some rumors: Barbara Berlusconi want to build a sort of AC Milan village (new property stadium, shops, museum, restaurants...) near those buildings


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

*Photo by ginomarino00*


----------



## moscowgoth

*Ekaterinburg*

















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=583588&page=180


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*



il fenomeno said:


> @ EZB
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/europeancentralbank/



:drool::drool::drool:


----------



## hseugut

Banque Centrale Europeenne is a bit ' FATESQUE ' from that angle ...


----------



## ekko

Ekaterinburg


----------



## ilbonboo

ekko said:


> *Moscow*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Andrew Bashennov https://vk.com/towercitytimelapse


Aaahh if only this CBD would be more visible, this angle is beautiful it shows three periods in russian history - tsar russia, communist russia and modern capitalistic russia, really good shot.


----------



## cochise75

*Paris-La Défense* - Today, by me :

[1-2]


----------



## cochise75

[2-2]


----------



## IThomas

Madrid


----------



## IThomas

Lyon


----------



## IThomas

Barcelona


----------



## IThomas

Paris


----------



## IThomas

Berlin


----------



## IThomas

*M I L A N O *
View on Il Dritto (CityLife) and part of Porta Nuova district, from Palazzo Lombardia.


----------



## doguorsi2

*Berlin Germany

*I don't know anything about Berlin so excuse me if these photos are old. I really like them though! German cities seem quite successful in the way of integrating classical and contemporary.


Fernsehturm von Kwanchai_K auf Flickr


----------



## TimeAndTide

*paris* ( posted by _christos-greece_ )

Paris - La Défense vu de la Fondation Louis VUITTON by Thethe35400, on Flickr

La Défense by dhinus, on Flickr

0124_Paříž 2014 by Zdenda..., on Flickr

0125_Paříž 2014 by Zdenda..., on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Nederland - Zuid-Holland - Rotterdam - Erasmusbrug by Henny Brouwers, on Flickr
Rotterdam Central Station by RandyRuijter, on Flickr
Rotterdams plaatje by Caesar56, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

This image is from 2012. I posted it because of the nice angle

Scroll >>
Nederland - Zuid-Holland - Rotterdam - Maasboulevard by Henny Brouwers, on Flickr


----------



## justproject

*London*

London by The Crow2, on Flickr


London by The Crow2, on Flickr


Pop by Keïteï, on Flickr


Greenwich by valentina.volonghi, on Flickr


Little Fire of London by HClaireB, on Flickr


----------



## Cujas

*Paris - La Défense - By KiffKiff*

How a more than two thousand years old city look like



KiffKiff said:


> La_Defense par lukic.drazen, sur Flickr


----------



## Union Man

R69A9387 by Anshul Aabhas, on Flickr


----------



## moscowgoth

Union Man said:


> R69A9387 by Anshul Aabhas, on Flickr


*VS*








:cheers:


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Regentessebrug by Anthony Malefijt Photography, on Flickr
Rijnhaven Rotterdam by Anthony Malefijt Photography, on Flickr
Het verlaten terras by Anthony Malefijt Photography, on Flickr


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Milan



Ghepas said:


> Oggi dal Duomo:


----------



## Bligh

moscowgoth said:


> *VS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


*VS*










:cheers:


----------



## QuantumX

*Guys, let's not get into this type of discussion again. It only leads to arguments. * ^^


----------



## Bligh

QuantumX said:


> *Guys, let's not get into this type of discussion again. It only leads to arguments. *^^


Agreed. I would however just like to say that moscowgoth did the first direct comparison. I am not as regular on this thread as I once was, but I saw that direct {and inaccurate} comparison and I felt like I needed to correct it. 

I apologise for provoking confrontation. No harm was meant. Both are great pictures.


----------



## ilbonboo

Oh come on guys you are unnecessarily trying to be too peaceful... What is wrong about arguments? What is wrong about defending your opinion? Whats wrong about having an opinion actually - because attitude like this is basically denying any sort of personal opinion you can't think that city A is better/worse than city B and you can't try to prove that... Obviously on the other hand flame war is bad and no one likes it but its just radical example of discussion, sterile threads like this with any sort of discussion are truly boring. It's just everyone sharing their photos but no one discuss it(or maybe occasionaly one will praise some pic), everyone is afraid of saying anything and sharing their opinion because generally its adopted that every city is almost equally good and "this type of discussion leads to arguments". Guys... its a forum after all not an image board and in the title of this thread we have word "DISCUSS" so it's for discussion not just photos. 

In London vs Moscow subject I would say that for now Moscow impresses me more although I think London has higher overall quality but Moscow has more supertalls and its taller.


----------



## Bligh

ilbonboo said:


> Oh come on guys you are unnecessarily trying to be too peaceful... What is wrong about arguments? What is wrong about defending your opinion? Whats wrong about having an opinion actually - because attitude like this is basically denying any sort of personal opinion you can't think that city A is better/worse than city B and you can't try to prove that... Obviously on the other hand flame war is bad and no one likes it but its just radical example of discussion, sterile threads like this with any sort of discussion are truly boring. It's just everyone sharing their photos but no one discuss it(or maybe occasionaly one will praise some pic), everyone is afraid of saying anything and sharing their opinion because generally its adopted that every city is almost equally good and "this type of discussion leads to arguments". Guys... its a forum after all not an image board and in the title of this thread we have word "DISCUSS" so it's for discussion not just photos.
> 
> In London vs Moscow subject I would say that for now Moscow impresses me more although I think London has higher overall quality but Moscow has more supertalls and its taller.


I think that I made it quite clear my opinion and feelings about moscowgoths post. 

However, when someone asks me to stop; then I will politely stop and leave it there mate.


Pint? Pint. :cheers:


----------



## justproject

obviously, London is better than Moscow

The City of London by Aubrey Stoll, on Flickr


DSC_4605 by Ian Tindale, on Flickr


Tower Bridge by Andy Tather, on Flickr


Black Cloud by Edd Noble, on Flickr


----------



## AJIekc

Bligh said:


> *VS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


*vs* :cheers:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=22153552&postcount=1569


----------



## moscowgoth




----------



## ilbonboo

Bligh said:


> However, when someone asks me to stop; then I will politely stop and leave it there mate.


When someone asks me to stop if I'm sure that what I do is good and generally not harming anybody I don't really care.


----------



## gehenaus

You're posting skylines of cities, I would ignore anyone who gets offended.


----------



## Union Man

You can express your opinion on why you think a certain skyline is better than another, however, simply putting VS, is always going to descend this thread spiralling out of control.


----------



## meteoforumitalia

that "VS" could also be thought as a comparison between similar skylines, and not necessarily as a city against city.

I liked it. and I personally prefered the Moscow pic, but someone else for sure could prefer London's.

I cannot see any discrimination.


----------



## moscowgoth

Relax guys :hi:


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/fotografia...4608733221239/988460077836098/?type=1&theater


----------



## DCFC1

My top ten

1.London
2.Istanbul
3. Moscow
4. Warsaw
5. Paris
6. Frankfort
7.Birmingham
8.Rotterdam
9.Liverpool
10.Milan


----------



## Rivaille

DCFC1 said:


> My top ten
> 
> 1.London
> 2.Istanbul
> 3. Moscow
> 4. Warsaw
> 5. *Paris*
> 6. *Frankfort*
> 7.Birmingham
> 8.Rotterdam
> 9.Liverpool
> 10.Milan



i think these cities are a lil bit underrated in ur ranklist 

--


Canary Wharf by Si's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

RST_Rotterdam_141115-37 by Robert Stienstra Photography, on Flickr
RST_Rotterdam_141115-24 by Robert Stienstra Photography, on Flickr
RST_Rotterdam_141115-34 by Robert Stienstra Photography, on Flickr
RST_Rotterdam_141115-30 by Robert Stienstra Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Bligh

AJIekc said:


> *vs* :cheers:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=22153552&postcount=1569


A sea of Commi Blocks and a nice Financial District.




Cool.


----------



## Blackhavvk

Bligh said:


> A sea of Commi Blocks and a nice Financial District.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool.


All buildings with a base in the form of a rectangle is commibloks? You are very limited in thinking and perception.


----------



## QuantumX

ilbonboo said:


> Oh come on guys you are unnecessarily trying to be too peaceful... What is wrong about arguments? What is wrong about defending your opinion? Whats wrong about having an opinion actually - because attitude like this is basically denying any sort of personal opinion you can't think that city A is better/worse than city B and you can't try to prove that... Obviously on the other hand flame war is bad and no one likes it but its just radical example of discussion, sterile threads like this with any sort of discussion are truly boring. It's just everyone sharing their photos but no one discuss it(or maybe occasionaly one will praise some pic), everyone is afraid of saying anything and sharing their opinion because generally its adopted that every city is almost equally good and "this type of discussion leads to arguments". Guys... its a forum after all not an image board and in the title of this thread we have word "DISCUSS" so it's for discussion not just photos.
> 
> In London vs Moscow subject I would say that for now Moscow impresses me more although I think London has higher overall quality but Moscow has more supertalls and its taller.


You are new here apparently and don't know what it's been like in here or how quickly things escalate into all out fighting in here. There is nothing wrong with having an opinion or defending your opinion, but the very word "versus" is confrontational and I'm nipping things in the bud before they escalate. 

The mods often get criticized for doing too much or too little. On this thread, we've often been criticized for doing too little. I'd rather do too much than too little and keep things under control before they get out of hand.


----------



## QuantumX

meteoforumitalia said:


> that "VS" could also be thought as a comparison between similar skylines, and not necessarily as a city against city.
> 
> I liked it. and I personally prefered the Moscow pic, but someone else for sure could prefer London's.
> 
> I cannot see any discrimination.


See above. ^^



Union Man said:


> You can express your opinion on why you think a certain skyline is better than another, however, simply putting VS, is always going to descend this thread spiralling out of control.


This is from a man who's had experience with this thread. ^^ :cheers:


----------



## Cujas

*Paris - La Défense by Parra*



Parra 1 said:


> Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw by Blogusz


----------



## brillmongo

I dont like Moscows skyline, sure the highrises themselves are impressive, but in my opinion they are built way to close to each other and to fast. I mean beside that "small" cluster with very modern scyscrapers what else is there? They should build some mid and lowrises around the higher cluster now and spread it out a bit more, for now i cant really like it as much as i want to, maybe in the future? 

I prefer the older skylines wich has grown over a longer period, my abolute favourite is Frankfurt.


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by *Kirgam*


----------



## justproject

*London*

Propoganda For a State of Mind by Stewart Marsden, on Flickr

Isle of Dogs at Dusk LE by Jerry Fryer, on Flickr


Isle of Dogs Sunset by Jerry Fryer, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*



City in the ice by 3AK, on Flickr


----------



## Cujas

Rivaille said:


> i think these cities are a lil bit underrated in ur ranklist


No problem, DCFC1 is a notable Troll on this thread. You have just to look, to his previous posts.

DCFC1 make a new top ten almost every week...

With practice , you will no notice it anymore.


----------



## Cujas

*Paris La défense by KiffKiff*

More pick from KiffKiff here:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=119262983#post119262983



KiffKiff said:


> Line of sight par patrick.obrien92, sur Flickr


----------



## indaco1

Scraped sky



dox74 said:


> Stamattina.
> Non ho ritoccato nulla, solo scattato con lieve sottoesposzione. Lo spettacolo l'ha fatto la Natura.
> 
> 
> image di dox 74, su Flickri


----------



## ilbonboo

Cujas said:


> DCFC1 make a new top ten almost every week...


I would make a new top ten every week also! I just change my view so quickly. 

For now it would be: 
*1. Moscow* - for now any city in Europe is not even close. Moscow has 12 out of 20 tallest buildings in Europe. One can argue that cluster is too cramped and it should be spread but it doesn't convince me, compared to Moscow skyscrapers in other cities are just not imposing anymore. 
*2. London* - top tier quality but barely make any skyline at all, atleast for now, also as I wrote - Shard lonely doesn't make competition against Moscow with 5 supertalls
*3. Paris* - very nice and big as for Europe cluster, good density, but overall height is huge drawback here. Unfortunately they don't want to build tall buildings here because Eiffel Tower. Such a shame.
*4. Frankfurt* - was top1 years ago but not anymore, european megacities like Moscow and London in my opinion are already ahead of Frankfurt, I put Istanbul behind because for me Frankfurt skyline is making a better view
*5. Istanbul* - Few more years and most probably it'll skyrocket over Frankfurt, Paris and maybe even London. But for now I appreciate quantity and height of towers but this city need some landmarks buildings to be more recognizable
*6. Milan *
*6. Warsaw *
Milan has definetly better quality but Warsaw is making better cluster and probably better overal height. I decided to place them ex aequo. 
*7. Rotterdam* - despite brilliant quality I don't recognize Rotterdam as better than Warsaw and Milan just because for me those skyscrapers look randomly placed, don't make any cluster, and city itself isn't recognizable enough
*8. Madrid* - big potential wasted. 4 tall and good looking towers in middle of nowhere without any highrises. They are nice but still it doesn't make any cluster. I hope they will fix it in future. 
Now I don't really know because there is a lot low tier skylines in Europe and I couldn't really decide which ones I should put in top ten. Remarkable ones are of course: Vienna, Benidorm, Oslo, Hague, Yekatinburg, Brussels, Birmingham.


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*








http://vk.com/ferson_one

















http://vk.com/kotya_ocelot








http://vk.com/oleg_zeppelin


























http://vk.com/al_kors


----------



## justproject

*London*

Flying in by Beth PH, on Flickr


Blackfriars Bridges and City from 30th floor by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


(eastern) City skyline from 30th floor by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Towards Elephant from 30th floor by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Shard from 30th floor by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Towards Vauxhall from 12th floor by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## Erhan

Levent Istanbul by companionsoftherosyhours, on Flickr


Levent business disctrict at night by aydinsert, on Flickr


WHEN THE MIST COMES by kuytu, on Flickr


Levent business disctrict at night by aydinsert, on Flickr


Levent business disctrict at night by aydinsert, on Flickr


Levent business disctrict at night by aydinsert, on Flickr


Levent business disctrict at night by aydinsert, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/MinisterstwoInfrastrukturyIRozwoju?fref=pb&hc_location=profile_browser


----------



## moscowgoth

*Moscow*








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=297180&page=253


----------



## Erhan

https://500px.com/photo/90114193/levent-by-yaroslav-segeda









http://www.fotokritik.com/3203524/istanbulun-newyorku


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILANO*









*By Alessio Mesiano*


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/Filgrafia/...6868574420626/700615380045943/?type=1&theater


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Moscow, Russia*


Fili, Citi of Moscow, Russia,November 2014 by Vadim Gouida, on Flickr


----------



## justproject

*London*

Canary Wharf Reflections by Daniel Coyle, on Flickr


Docklands by RichardHurstPhotography, on Flickr


Canary wharf London (long exposure) by andrewjmann100, on Flickr


The Docklands old vs new by andrewjmann100, on Flickr


Canary Wharf, London, UK by JH_1982, on Flickr


----------



## Apteryx

vinttt said:


> *Moscow*
> 
> 
> 
> City in the ice by 3AK, on Flickr


Finally a very nice vantage point for the cluster, :applause:


----------



## Apteryx

The different skies of Milan


image by dox 74, on Flickr


----------



## drawabeats

*Warsaw*

warszawa 2 by drawabeats, on Flickr
warszawa by drawabeats, on Flickr
warszawa 4 by drawabeats, on Flickr


----------



## ekko

*Moscow* 








by Nicholas Burma https://vk.com/burma_nick








by Nikita Kuznetsov https://vk.com/nik_rass


----------



## Erhan

Asian side of Istanbul seen from the Prince Islands


Istanbul by Alexandre Remy, on Flickr


----------



## TimeAndTide

ekko said:


> *Moscow*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Nicholas Burma https://vk.com/burma_nick


Jesus Christ, what a master piece !!!


----------



## justproject

*London*

Sunset over London southbank this evening... by calum.mccormick, on Flickr


----------



## Cujas

Not that bad, but, I think I could find better


----------



## Cujas

*Paris - La Défense by Vincent1746 and Sipane*



vincent1746 said:


> Oui, j'essaye de le faire à chaque fois
> 
> Photo prise samedi depuis le haut du sacré coeur, D2 ressort bien sous cet angle :





KiffKiff said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15305840871/


----------



## Union Man

Whitechapel Twilight by London From The Rooftops, on Flickr


London skyline at the blue hour by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr


The London Skyline by ben veasey, on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

warsaw
the view from the studio tvn of warsaw


----------



## doguorsi2

mlody89 said:


> warsaw
> the view from the studio tvn of warsaw


God bless Warsaw's skyline man reach:


----------



## Major Deegan

^^ Best err.. skyline in Europe


----------



## ekko

Slavic girls most beautiful girls in the world. Fact.


----------



## level1

Two new skyscrapers in Warsaw-Warsaw Spire 188m and Q22-160m under construction. For the year will change the skyline of the city. Two more Skyliner -195m _ and Skanska-140m* construction beginnings.


----------



## justproject

*London*

London at night....Look down! by stevefitch638, on Flickr


Another London sunrise by mikaschick, on Flickr


IMG_5213 by Mitch Waite, on Flickr


----------



## Dumle

ekko said:


> Slavic girls most beautiful girls in the world. Fact.


And ugliest men. Fact.













:troll:


----------



## doguorsi2

Dumle said:


> And ugliest men. Fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :troll:


And this is your first post on SSC. Smooth move man. Keep it up. :nuts:


----------



## dexter2

I actually agree with him.


----------



## Bligh

meh. I like Carribean girls. 

Also, great London pictures being displayed here!


----------



## Union Man

Sunrise from over the West End of London by London From The Rooftops, on Flickr


----------



## TimeAndTide

*paris*


_by greg95100_


----------



## ekko

I agree about men, about 30% do not look in the best way. (except me)


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Frankfurt, Germany*


Same Skyline, Different Day #01 by ollismove, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Paris, France*


Paris_0037 by @fmfiche, on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

warsaw
q22 159m








by awik
warsaw tower 220m

















prime corporation


----------



## dexter2

^^ This is not a construction update thread.


----------



## elkabel

Dumle said:


> And ugliest men. Fact.


Hmm its hard when guy try judge guy. LEts stop in this moment. No comment.


----------



## VITORIA MAN

Untitled by Rafael Montes, on Flickr
Barcelona > NY by Macpolen, on Flickr
Vistas casa II by annie{OUC}, on Flickr
Skyline - Diagonal Mar - Barcelona by cpcmollet, on Flickr
Diagonal Mar by Jorge Franganillo, on Flickr
Barcelona's New Skyline by lifeisinfinity, on Flickr
barcelona , diagonal mar


----------



## ekko

^^ what is the full name of this city??


----------



## Dumle

^^ Probably Barcelona, looks like it also...


----------



## ekko

Economic capital of Spain in all its glory. It would be very unfortunate if Spain lose such a powerful in economic terms as the Catalonia region.


----------



## VITORIA MAN

actually , now the rest of spain is paying them its debt ( sorry , off topic )


----------



## VITORIA MAN

what do you think about the new skycraper in the historical seville skyline ?
Guadalquivir y Torre Pelli by Alexwing, on Flickr
_DSC1866 by Martín Arboleda, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

Actually, this is off-topic too because it's only one skyscraper, but I'm not going to be that nit-picky about it. :cheers:


----------



## SASH

vinttt said:


> *Moscow*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The City of Moscow by RussianDC, on Flickr


:righton:


----------



## SASH

*R0TTERDAM*

Kop van zuid panorama by Ilya Korzelius, on Flickr
Oude haven Rotterdam by Ilya Korzelius, on Flickr
sunset @ kralingse plas by Ilya Korzelius, on Flickr
Sunset @ rotterdam by Ilya Korzelius, on Flickr
Kop van zuid bij zonsondergang by Ilya Korzelius, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


Frankfurt Skyline by Tuffelik, on Flickr


----------



## justproject

amazing *London*

Sunset from Tower 42 by arjyKlondon, on Flickr

City of London by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr

london by vencjon, on Flickr


----------



## justproject

*Batumi* perspective

new planned "GALA TOWER"-275m, which will be on 7th place in Europe!
batumi tower-200m-completed
trump tower-200-220m-app
babillon tower-171m-U/C
porta batumi tower-165m-U/C
Cubic tower-130m-app
alphabetic tower-130m-completed


----------



## Apfelsaft

justproject said:


> *Batumi* perspective
> 
> new planned "GALA TOWER"-275m, which will be on 7th place in Europe!
> batumi tower-200m-completed
> trump tower-200-220m-app
> babillon tower-171m-U/C
> porta batumi tower-165m-U/C
> Cubic tower-130m-app
> alphabetic tower-130m-completed


No offense, but:

1. Georgia is as much europe as Afganisthan is,

2. this is not a thread for future visions, especially if they're very unlikely to be fulfilled. If you post those pictures I could share some too:


----------



## Apfelsaft

-del-


----------



## Cujas

Batumi have a very funny skyline


----------



## justproject

sorry for small offtopic, and about Georgia, it's in Europe, check skyscrapercity's euroscrapers and i really don't care about your subjective opinion.

that London future photo is just funny ))


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Istanbul*



Jakob said:


> https://500px.com/photo/85977011/levent-district-istanbul-by-bahadir-tosun


 :cheers:


----------



## Avangard-55

That's the question I am asking myself, why is Georgia in european section of SSC? It's not an european country. And Kazakhstan is in the asian part, although it has a part in europe.

(And even if Georgia would be in Europe, Batumi wouldn't be in the Top 100 of the best european skyline.)


----------



## Cujas

^^

Some people have to remember that this thread is called: "BEST européen askyline". 

Ok, tell which skyline is the best, it is enough subjectif. But I think everybody can understand that Batumi, as cool is his skyline, is not a serious pretendent for the title of BEST european skyline.


----------



## Apfelsaft

it's not actually a skyline, looks more like an amusement park. But still not europe.


----------



## Cujas

*Paris and La Défense by KiffKiff*



KiffKiff said:


> Paris, the city of lights par www.antoniogaudenciophoto.com, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> La Defense par carbonat-380, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> La Defense par carbonat-380, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> La Defense par carbonat-380, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Paris_0037 par @fmfiche, sur Flickr


----------



## Cujas

Paris La Défense



cochise75 said:


> Une zolie vidéo, réalisée par un touriste britannique (avec de superbes vues de La Défense) :
> 
> 103223164


----------



## Cujas

*And the better for the and - By Arno Dumont *

Paris - La Défense

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15887652106/sizes/k/


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*


----------



## SASH

Cujas said:


> *And the better for the and*
> 
> Paris - La Défense
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15887652106/sizes/k/


:bow:


----------



## dido.archie

LONDON
London by Stewart Marsden, on Flickr
London by Stewart Marsden, on Flickr


----------



## TimeAndTide

Cujas said:


> *And the better for the and*
> 
> Paris - La Défense
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15887652106/sizes/k/


What a beautiful pic !!! One of the best of La Défense....


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt Skyline*

___________________


----------



## vfG

Nijal said:


> Spanish cities are the densest and busiest in the Western world.


Latin cities in general. Milan, Naples, Barcelona, Paris and even Lyon :lol:


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








by mochu


----------



## rychlik

*Warsaw*





















https://www.facebook.com/BrzydkaWarszawa?fref=photo


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*



Moscow Industry by Syuqor7, on Flickr




Moscow Industry by Syuqor7, on Flickr


----------



## Cujas

*Paris with La Défense - by KiffKiff*



KiffKiff said:


> Paris Bourse de Commerce par Aladin Djebara, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Hotel des Invalides Paris 14102014 par Aladin Djebara, sur Flickr


----------



## stefanguti

Wien:

Wien - DC Tower by Schleininger Markus, on Flickr


----------



## Avangard-55

Moscow



dean87;119607964[url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15920043791/ said:


> [/url]
> 
> 09:32, Saturday. Sunrise above Moscow city... or Mordor?  by Taaivas, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/Filgrafia/...6868574420626/706294686144679/?type=1&theater


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Paris, France*


DSC_5790 by Πichael C., on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Frankfurt, Germany*


skilyne. by universaldilletant, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*London, United Kingdom*



London, UK by jamesontisch, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Moscow, Russia*


Moscow International Business Center "Moscow-City" by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* 









http://vk.com/galeevramil


----------



## Bligh

Nijal said:


> Spanish cities are the densest and busiest in the Western world.


In the Western World? Wow... that's an unusual opinion. Have you ever been to New York? London? Even Los Angeles... I have been to all and Madrid and Barca, and I do not think either compare. I even believe the likes of Paris is busier than Madrid.


----------



## Bligh

vinttt said:


> *Moscow*
> 
> http://vk.com/galeevramil


Awesome shot! :cheers:


----------



## arno-13

Bligh said:


> In the Western World? Wow... that's an unusual opinion. Have you ever been to New York? London? Even Los Angeles... I have been to all and Madrid and Barca, and I do not think either compare. I even believe the likes of Paris is busier than Madrid.


In term of density (people per km2), "latin" cities are way over "anglo-saxon" or even the rest of continental Europe. Their historic centers are often pretty larges and dense. Among them Paris is probably the densest big cities. But the urban network of spain is made of numerous middle and dense cities.

In that regard even London while being a very busy city, does not have the same amount of crowd on its streets. Probably due to their weather i have to say, and a culture which is more "pub oriented" (insides) that "cafés oriented" (outdoors).

About Amercia, most of their cities are among the less denses in the world. Only Manhattan or Boston center manage to get high densities. Because trust me, Los Angeless is far from being dense or busy (with all proportions) than Barclona or Madrid. This is even more true with Maghreb or Arabic cities where some medinas are pretty denses.


----------



## Cujas

^^

I dont know if it is the thread to discuss about it, but I'am totally agree with arno-13. I find Madrid and Barcelona far more busiest than London, New York or Paris 

I came from Paris, and every body on this thread know how I love Paris, but I have to admit that Madrid and Barcelona are very actives cities, probably more than Paris.

I remember last year, I pass a week in Barcelona, the sunday I take a walk in front of the sea. There were lot of people, running, playing football. They are a lot of bar with terrace.

Barcelona look very Californian or Australian, with young beautifull people. Surf, sport, street art...










And about Madrid, I think there are no place more busiest in Europe than the center of Madrid and espacially the Gran Via, which look like an american city and which is a very busy street.


----------



## Cujas

*Paris La Défense by Bren*

Unusual pick from behind kay:



Bren said:


> http://www.lesechos.fr/pme-innovation/actualite-pme/0203983128902-le-metro-du-grand-paris-devrait-attirer-de-60-a-70-milliards-deuros-dinvestissements-1070565.php


----------



## Union Man

Canary Wharf by craigmreilly, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Cujas said:


> *Paris la Défense little photomontage by me with Arno Dumont's pictures*


:applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:


----------



## desertpunk

*London*


London by odnus, on Flickr


----------



## hseugut

:eek2:reach::bow:



TimeAndTide said:


> *paris* ( _posted by Charpentier_ )
> 
> 
> "Paris Vertical" by R.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Cujas

Paris La Défense from a similar view. 

This picture has been already post on this thread, but I repost it for making a comparaison with London.


----------



## justproject

*London*

Rise of the Machines by vulture labs, on Flickr


Sunrise on Canary Wharf by Davide D'Amico, on Flickr


Untitled by Joaquim Pinho Photography, on Flickr


Providence Tower London by ben veasey, on Flickr


Canary Wharf by Davide D'Amico, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw, second cluster*










By adamMa


----------



## JuanPaulo

There are just so many amazing pictures of Paris on this page!!! :cheers:


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


Frankfurt by eLKayPics, on Flickr


----------



## Dmerdude

Cujas said:


> *Paris la Défense little photomontage by me with Arno Dumont's pictures*



I'm starting to think Paris skyline looks better than London now; London is too spread out...


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*



Eric Offereins said:


> Vanaf de Hooghmonde toren heb je toch wel een briljant uitzicht:


----------



## stefanguti

Vienna

UnoCity_Hochnebel by ChristianUE, on Flickr

Vienna UNO City bei Nacht by ChristianUE, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

^ Great shots of Vienna!


----------



## SE9

Benidorm


Platja de Llevant, Benidorm by twiga_swala, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

Amsterdam


Sicht nach Südwest by Konrad Lischka, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

Moscow


Moscow city. Bird's eye view by eperlano, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

Vienna


Old Danube by _gate_, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

London


A Saints View by www.paulshearsphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

Rotterdam


Rotterdam, Holland by INH1991, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

Frankfurt


MK32384_Skyline_Frankfurt.jpg by martin_kraft, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

Warsaw


Warsaw Skyline by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr


----------



## Cujas

*Paris - Beaugrenelle by Arno Dumont (the second skyline of Paris)*



timo9 said:


>


----------



## justproject

*London*

Canary Wharf Sunset by brandonashton, on Flickr


Wren's domes by dakw23, on Flickr


Hub by GlennDriver, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Madrid, Spain
*

Cuatro Torres, Madrid by german_long, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Reykjavik, Iceland*


Hallgrimskirkja-030 by alanqoo, on Flickr


----------



## Party Planner

London by odnus, on Flick


----------



## TimeAndTide

*paris*









http://www.logiciel-freeware.net/xcgal-displayimage.pid-330.htm


----------



## Radiokott

*Ekaterinburg
*



ZaVaR said:


> 06.12.2014.





ZaVaR said:


>


to trolls: it's not smoke and chimnies on these photos, it is water steam of heating plants (it's rather cold in the Urals)


----------



## justproject

amazing *London*

City View from Archway Bridge | Dusk [Explored] by James_Beard, on Flickr


Canary wharf is the future. by Jordi Corbilla Photography, on Flickr


London in winter by maximerobeyns, on Flickr


Shadwell Basin by Davide D'Amico, on Flickr


City View from Archway Bridge | Blue Hour by James_Beard, on Flickr


A View from a Hill | Crystal Palace Dec 2014 -1 by Paul *****, on Flickr


City Skyline from Archway Bridge | Interesting Light by James_Beard, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

SE9 said:


> London
> 
> 
> A Saints View by www.paulshearsphotography.com, on Flickr


A more realistic angle of this skyline. 
It's definitely not the biggest skyline in Europe but I think it has the most creative designs, which is what architecture should be about.


----------



## rychlik

*Warsaw*






















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=442543&page=66


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*



BigCrunch said:


>


Rotterdam from up high by Jostijn Ligtvoet Fotografie, on Flickr

Different view of Rotterdam by chm.martens, on Flickr


----------



## justproject

*London*

London City by mike-mojopin, on Flickr


Untitled by malcolm-cooper.squarespace.com, on Flickr


Shard by scottmathias37, on Flickr


----------



## Apteryx

*Milan*


----------



## IThomas

*MILAN*
Xmas time :cheers: Il Dritto (CityLife) and part of Porta Nuova district from Palazzo Lombardia


----------



## Pitchoune

Brussels,
The view from a Restaurant in the south of Brussels,
Picture taken from their website: http://www.lavillainthesky.be/,


----------



## SE9

The Hague


The Hague Skyline by Tom Roeleveld, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

Warsaw


Dowtown Warsaw seen from Tarchomin district by objectivised, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

London


City Skyline from Archway Bridge | Interesting Light by James_Beard, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Paris, France*









Paris by greg_paris, on 500px


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Rotterdam at night by koos.dewit, on Flickr


----------



## hseugut

*XVIII-XIX century skyline *

Define 'modern' ?


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*









Source: http://niedblog.de/adina-apartment-hotel-frankfurt/


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


Europaviertel von oben by hightower185, on Flickr


----------



## Nijal

Rotterdam the classiest European skyline. One of the few with a real style.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*London, UK*


Canary Wharf by Davide D'Amico, on Flickr


----------



## hugh

That aerial of Paris ... the Champ Elysees - is stunning.


----------



## SASH

Nijal said:


> Rotterdam the classiest European skyline. One of the few with a real style.


Thanks! 
It's personal taste. Personally I think Warsaw, Moscow, Paris, London, Frankfurt and even Milan and The Hague also have their own type of style.
But clearly Rotterdam has a more than decent Skyline for European standards.


----------



## Jamıryo

İZMİR

by cancan-izmir


----------



## VITORIA MAN

sorry but i think izmir is not in europe


----------



## QuantumX

VITORIA MAN said:


> sorry but i think izmir is not in europe


See the rules posted by super mod Yellow Fever on page 1. This is rule #6: *Both Russia and Turkey are categorized on SSC as part of the European section and therefore both countries are accepted as full European nations in our forum.*


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/PolandIsHe...0.1418923852./721394684602739/?type=3&theater


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Some stunning pics of *Milan*

Source>>> http://blog.urbanfile.org/2014/12/18/foto-milano-dal-cielo/


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










By MarcinK


----------



## JuanPaulo

*London, UK*


Inner City Morning by www.paulshearsphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## Party Planner




----------



## VITORIA MAN

Madrid desde el Puerto de Canencia by José Luis Vega, on Flickr
Dawn in Madrid by Julio López Saguar, on Flickr
madrid obelisco calatrava y torres kio by www.mazintosh.es + 900.000 Views, on Flickr
Skyline Madrid by Carlos Javier Pérez, on Flickr
Luna llena incipiente en las Torres de Chamartin de Madrid. HDR. by Juan Carlos Cortina, on Flickr
madrid al fondo by jacilluch, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN

Cuatro Torres Business Area Skyline by popihmt, on Flickr
Amanecer en Madrid el 12 del 12 del 12 by Juan Carlos Cortina, on Flickr
Cuatro Torres Business Area (Madrid) by [email protected]_, on Flickr
Luna llena 16 enero 2014-Cuatro torres CTBA by j.martinez76, on Flickr
Cuatro Torres Business Area, Madrid by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Montecarlo, Monaco*


Monaco Skyline by Steppschuh, on Flickr


----------



## ST_dasa

Zagreb, Croatia :cheers2:










by me


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILANO*









*By Langy (Francesco Langiulli)*


----------



## IThomas

^^
more big... part of Milan Porta Nuova skyline


----------



## Avangard-55

These are some nice photos of Moscow.









Московский вид из ул. Косыгина by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr










воспоминания в фотографиях #фотовфото#крыша#путешествиепокрыше#красота by psycho_dancer, on Flickr










WP_20141129_002 by fadinandrew, on Flickr


----------



## Avangard-55

Madrid lokks somekind of strange on some photos. On some it looks like a very nice skyline, but on most it seems there are 4 skyscrapers on the outskirts.


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*





































https://www.facebook.com/pages/Foto...tian-Deptuła/251438415053425?sk=photos_stream










https://www.facebook.com/margasfoto/photos_stream



















https://www.facebook.com/fotografia.architektury.piotr.krajewski/photos_stream?ref=page_internal










https://www.facebook.com/BLOGUSZ/photos_stream










https://www.facebook.com/pages/Artur-Witkowski-Photography/1410253622567067?sk=photos_stream


----------



## justproject

*London, UK*

Millwall Dock Reflections by D A Scott, on Flickr


TheView by Andrew Moi, on Flickr


Commercial Road East London by ben veasey, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*









_MG_8732 by gerokunst, on Flickr









Вид на Москва-Сити (View of Moscow-City) part 2 by Hanging Rock, on Flickr









_MG_0329.jpg by k.jenchik, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

London









https://www.flickr.com/photos/orkoluca/15877280488/sizes/k/in/explore-2014-12-20/


----------



## Dmerdude

^^

One of the best shots of London I've seen...


----------



## IThomas

*MILANO*
On left, Porta Nuova. On right, CityLife U/C


----------



## doguorsi2

Yellow Fever said:


> London
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/orkoluca/15877280488/sizes/k/in/explore-2014-12-20/


Great shot! Is it taken from Greenwich?


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Frankfurt, Germany
*

Frankfurt Skyline by Tuffelik, on Flickr


----------



## Erhan

sunset in Istanbul by kadircelep, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda

oha! the angle is amazing!


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


Frankfurt by Ralph Pascher, on Flickr


----------



## DzhendoyanV

Izus67 said:


> galeevramil


good view :cheers:


----------



## stefanguti

Vienna


Original artist: Hit by the Neptunes




Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


>


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* 













































http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/162701.html


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Barcelona, Spain
*

Barcelona skyscrapers by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








by filip bramorski








by erichhot


----------



## justproject

*London, UK*

City view from the BT Tower by Phil Priston, on Flickr


357/365 23Dec14 Departure by Romeo Mike Charlie, on Flickr


London City Airport by Romeo Mike Charlie, on Flickr

HB-IXO by Romeo Mike Charlie, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*



il fenomeno said:


> hier paar n1ce pics für euch, der winter ist eingekehrt:


----------



## justproject

*London*, best in Europe.

London skyline at dusk by Zed.Cat, on Flickr


City at Sunset by Wulfus, on Flickr


OO7A6505 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


093x - Glass by ClareC79, on Flickr


----------



## Hoogfriesland

Great skyline photo's!

The Hague (Den Haag), from the Dutch section, source Momo1435:


----------



## Yellow Fever

Frankfurt 


Mainhattan - Explored - by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## Rivaille

Canary Wharf by ben veasey, on Flickr


----------



## wespje1990

*Rotterdam*

:cheers:



Ossip said:


>


----------



## matinibz

Apfelsaft said:


> And I bet not a single one of them lives in these highrises


You are wrong. My grandparents live there... go and see
Benidorm is the city of Spanish grandparents.


----------



## Union Man

London Skyline 5.jpg by Jai-to-Z, on Flickr


Canary Wharf by ben veasey, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN

A Saints View by www.paulshearsphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda

İst.,
Levent Skyline by ardac, on Flickr

New Year In İstanbul by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










By Zapaleniec


----------



## JanVL

And one more :cheers:










(By Zapaleniec)


----------



## JuanPaulo

*London, UK*


One Last Sunset by www.paulshearsphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


FRANKFURT AM MAIN DOWNTOWN by Gon.photo, on Flickr


----------



## Avangard-55

*Moscow is the best in my opinion*



mr. MyXiN said:


> *31.12.14*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1920x1080*





Oasis-Bangkok said:


> _DSC8543 by yulia_rodnina, on Flickr





Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Moscow City. #gera by zxgeraxz, on Flickr





mr. MyXiN said:


>


----------



## ekko

*Yekaterinburg*, some of last photos
This banner will be on 7th of January 









by Umformer user








by Georgy Zavarykin








by Georgy Zavarykin








by Georgy Zavarykin








by Georgy Zavarykin

_*HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL! I WISH NEW YEAR WILL BRING US PEACE, PROSPERITY AND ABSOLUTE HARMONY!*_:banana::banana:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*London, UK*


London Skyline by stuartayre87, on Flickr


----------



## audittidua

Happy New Year Europe!


----------



## Hudson11

at the end of 2014, these are my favorites:
1. Paris
2. Moscow
3. London
4. Warsaw
5. Frankfurt
6. Istanbul
7. Milan
8. The Hague
9. Rotterdam
10. Madrid


----------



## SASH

*R0TTERDAM*

Winter in Rotterdam by ossipvanduivenbode, on Flickr

Cool63 by ossipvanduivenbode, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


Frankfurt - Skyline und Innenstadt by JohannFFM, on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








by zapaleniec


----------



## rychlik

*Warsaw*













https://www.facebook.com/CrazyCopter/timeline


----------



## rychlik

*Warsaw*


----------



## DCFC1

My latest top ten based on this thread


1. London
2. Paris
3.Frankfurt
4. Moscow
5.Warsaw
6.Rotterdam
7.Now it gets tricky ! ... Too many cities in Europe with equal claims ! 


7. Liverpool ( Im English lol) 
8. Vienna ( I love Orson Welles lol ) 
9.Milan ( It's getting there but Waaaay Over rated by certain posters on here ! lol ) 
10. Hague ( Harmony and variety )


----------



## DCFC1

Happy New Year to all the posters here and especially all the posters who put up such beautiful pics....:cheers:


----------



## elkabel

DCFC1 said:


> My latest top ten based on this thread
> 
> 
> 1. London
> 2. Paris
> 3.Frankfurt
> 4. Moscow
> 5.Warsaw
> 6.Rotterdam
> 7.Now it gets tricky ! ... Too many cities in Europe with equal claims !
> 
> 
> 7. Liverpool ( Im English lol)
> 8. Vienna ( I love Orson Welles lol )
> 9.Milan ( It's getting there but Waaaay Over rated by certain posters on here ! lol )
> 10. Hague ( Harmony and variety )


You forgot about Intanbull


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*









20141229-Moscow-01 by nod.caleb, on Flickr 










2014-10-31-10-15-16-5D3_9893 by tsup_tuck, on Flickr









2014-10-31-10-22-42-5D3_9899 by tsup_tuck, on Flickr









2014-10-31-10-08-48-5D3_9875-Panorama by tsup_tuck, on Flickr









2014-10-31-10-03-23-5D3_9871 by tsup_tuck, on Flickr


----------



## pierolol

PARIS 



Paris by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr



La Défense, lever de soleil, l'hiver by eric.constantini, on Flickr



La Défense , Paris by BrunoImperiale, on Flickr



Quartier des finances La défense by apparencephotos, on Flickr



Panorama des Toits de Paris by www.antoniogaudenciophoto.com, on Flickr​


----------



## KlausDiggy

DCFC1 said:


> Happy New Year to all the posters here and especially all the posters who put up such beautiful pics....:cheers:


That wish we you also.


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

panarama kop van zuid.jpg by M.Poodt, on Flickr

Room with a view - Peaceful 2015! by Humandecoy - back, on Flickr

beautiful skyline by a van der gaag, on Flickr

IMG_6790a by ger hadem, on Flickr


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*










http://vk.com/towercitytimelapse








http://vk.com/dmitriy_chernysh








http://vk.com/id109074205


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Benidorm, Spain*


Benidorm by beswickl, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Paris, France*


Paris skyline by David Rosen Photography, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

warsaw













https://www.facebook.com/warszawiak?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik

Moscow is looking pretty good.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*London*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> London Skyline from St.Paul's Cathedral by seymour-pics, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Skyline from St.Paul's Cathedral by seymour-pics, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Vienna Skyline*



LAMPAŠ8 said:


> [url=https://flic.kr/p/qk5jem]7W8A1645 by BernhardB Photography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]7W8A1655 by BernhardB Photography, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


Frankfurt Skyline by night by Calogero Gambino Photography, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


SKYLINE - F R A N K F U R T by Markus Farnung, on Flickr


----------



## Union.SLO

*Prague*


by *Juha Helosuo*


----------



## human187

Moscow:


indefatigable said:


>


----------



## Janek235

1.Moscow
2.Paris
3.Warsaw
4.Frankfurt
5.Rotterdam
6.Milan
7.London
8.Istanbul
9.The Hague
10.Madrid


----------



## the man from k-town

FRANKFURT 

Far far away... by Tuffelik, on Flickr

Frankfurt Skyline at Night II by Tuffelik, on Flickr

Durch die Büsche by Tuffelik, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw - Great Orchestra of Christmas Charity*




























https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152548611217414.1073741937.193094132413&type=1


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Skyline by RobMenting, on Flickr
B-Tower-01 by Dmitriy Kruglyak, on Flickr
B-Tower-27 by Dmitriy Kruglyak, on Flickr
Rotterdam - Zuid by Jel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## LDN N7

*London*

Panorama of London this month by potto, from Greenwich Park:


----------



## meteoforumitalia

great pic


----------



## Union Man

Over the next five years that view ^^ is going to change profoundly! Canary Wharf alone has about 35 100m+ proposals of which the majority should commence.


----------



## KlausDiggy

London is definitely behind Moscow the second best Skyscraper City in Europe. Nowhere else in the EU become so many projects are being planned and built. 

Congratulations London.

Frankfurt projects are more likely void.


*Here are the projects for this year.*

1. Henninger Tower (140m) is under construction. (Currently 10 floors)









2. For the WinX Tower (110m) began the site prep. 











3. For Tower 2 (165m) has been made the planning application and it suspect a construction start later this year. Perhaps October / November.

Source (German):http://www.faz.net/aktuell/rhein-main/frankfurt-zwei-museen-drei-wohntuerme-13358714.html


So 3 Towers (100m) projects are possible in Frankfurt this year.


*Diagram of all highrise buildings (100m) in Frankfurt a.M. (complete, u/c, planned)*

Diagramm Frankfurter Hochhäuser 2 by klaus_khnast, on Flickr


----------



## AJIekc

crocus u/c



windstride said:


> Макет с зодчества:


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^Will these built this year?


----------



## AJIekc

KlausDiggy said:


> ^^Will these built this year?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=355711&page=25


----------



## meteoforumitalia

AJIekc said:


> crocus u/c


is it in Moscow? how much far from IBC?


----------



## Noren_

meteoforumitalia said:


> how much far from IBC?





Kirgam said:


> 12.9 км


...


----------



## TimeAndTide

*Malmö, Sweden *


Malmö par L Welin, sur Flickr


Västra Hamnen HDR par paralecitam, sur Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bennydorig/8694214858/


----------



## doguorsi2

Hudson11 said:


> The Hague
> 
> 
> Panorama Den Haag by nakzAZ, on Flickr


Gorgeous :cheers::applause:


----------



## AJIekc

TimeAndTide said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bennydorig/8694214858/




best skyline :banana::applause:


----------



## DzhendoyanV

mr. MyXiN said:


> *Cнимки с космического аппарата «Ресурс-П» №2*
> 
> 
> ^^ *Увеличение по клику*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Источник: http://www.federalspace.ru/21238


*Moscow*. Pictures taken from the spacecraft, "Resource-P» №2


----------



## stefanguti

Union.SLO said:


> *Vienna*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Nikita
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Nikita


Crazy!


----------



## tonttula

doguorsi2 said:


> Gorgeous :cheers::applause:


I've said it before in this thread and will say it again. Purely on the looks I find Hague's cluster best looking in Europe. Such a great mix.


----------



## meteoforumitalia

Noren_ said:


> 12.9 km


too much..


----------



## doguorsi2

tonttula said:


> I've said it before in this thread and will say it again. Purely on the looks I find Hague's cluster best looking in Europe. Such a great mix.


Very true! It has such a unique charisma.


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Untitled by Henk Sikkenga, on Flickr
The White house / Het Witte Huis / Rotterdam by Anthony Malefijt Photography, on Flickr
Stadstuinen by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr
Rotterdam in reflection ... by Marco van Dijk Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*AMSTERDAM*

De zuidas van Amsterdam by remcoswiers, on Flickr
Financieel centrum Amsterdam zuid by remcoswiers, on Flickr
Amstel - Amsterdam (Netherlands) by Meteorry, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*THE HAGUE*
Room with a view by Roel Wijnants, on Flickr

*ALMERE*
Skyline Almere by Arjan Keers - sept2014 by @rjan, on Flickr

*EINDHOVEN*
Eindhoven by Robert de Greef, on Flickr

*TILBURG*
Skyline Tilburg by Pacle, on Flickr

*LEEUWARDEN*
Skyline Leeuwarden by Erwin Lindeboom, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

SCROLL >>
R'dam > Nijmegen > Utrecht > R'dam by shorad, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt Panorama*

Panoramic image by SSC-user *newfvgffm*~*frawolf77*









Skyline Frankfurt , seen from the Taunus Mountains Range, 2nd panoramic spot by frawolf77, on Flickr

*scroll>>>*

Skyline Frankfurt , seen from the Taunus Mountains Range, 2nd panoramic spot by frawolf77, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

^^
:bow:


----------



## ekko

My new top 10:
1.Paris
2.Frankfurt
3.Rotterdam
4.Moscow
5.Warsaw
6.London
7.istanbul
8.Milan
9.Oslo
10.Yekaterinburg


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt from Maintower (200m)*


----------



## VITORIA MAN

madrid
Desde las alturas by j.martinez76, on Flickr


----------



## ogonek

Moscow

















http://moya-moskva.livejournal.com/4582561.html


----------



## mlody89

warsaw


----------



## doguorsi2

*Istanbul*








bby taskula


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM (CITY CENTRE)*



Stratosphere 2020 said:


> Rotterdam Centrum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ossip van Duivenbode


----------



## Redmadhatt3r

Moscow


----------



## Birmingham

[/url]Murky London by Alan Wiltcher, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Bligh

I adore my London.


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by zapaleniec


----------



## Apfelsaft

delvie76 said:


> 220m for the roof , 250m with antenna .


Still no supertall....


----------



## Edil Arda

>


This one is amazing!

I wonder how he/she took that photo.
According to angle, probably by helicopter.


----------



## Hudson11

La Défense peu avant le coucher de soleil by Pierre Paqueton, on Flickr


La Défense avant le coucher de soleil by Pierre Paqueton, on Flickr


La Défense la nuit tombée by Pierre Paqueton, on Flickr


La Tour Eiffel avant le coucher de soleil by Pierre Paqueton, on Flickr


La Tour Eiffel la nuit tombée by Pierre Paqueton, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

London


The Velvia Shard by Steven Johnston, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

Frankfurt


View from Goethe Turm by Olli Ronimus, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda

My list;
1- *London *(I love it's skyline and buildings)
2- *İstanbul*, *Warsaw *(They are not the best for most people but I personally love them, there are some nice buildings)
3- *Frankfurt *(Perfect skyline but I don't like it's buildings), *Paris *& *Moscow *(Very nice buildings but they are so dense, I don't like that much dense skylines, but I guess Paris skyline is better than Moscow's in terms of density)
4- *Milano* (Love photos with church's top), *Wien* (DC tower is nice)

I don't like Rotterdam's skyline,
İzmir will probably enter the list in the future.


----------



## delvie76

Apfelsaft said:


> Still no supertall....



I know

220m and 250m 
It was to confirm this is not a supertall


----------



## SASH

Edil Arda said:


> My list;
> 1- *London *(I love it's skyline and buildings)
> 2- *İstanbul*, *Warsaw *(They are not the best for most people but I personally love them, there are some nice buildings)
> 3- *Frankfurt *(Perfect skyline but I don't like it's buildings), *Paris *& *Moscow *(Very nice buildings but they are so dense, I don't like that much dense skylines, but I guess Paris skyline is better than Moscow's in terms of density)
> 4- *Milano* (Love photos with church's top), *Wien* (DC tower is nice)
> 
> *I don't like Rotterdam's skyline,*
> İzmir will probably enter the list in the future.


It's okay to mention your top 10 or what ever, but it's not necessary to say: ' I don't like Rotterdam Skyline' or any other Skyline! That's not what this topic is meant to be for.


----------



## SASH

Edil Arda said:


> 3- Frankfurt (Perfect skyline but I don't like it's buildings), Paris & Moscow (Very nice buildings but they are so dense, *I don't like that much dense skylines*, but I guess Paris skyline is *better* than Moscow's* in terms of density*)


:nuts:


----------



## firoz bharmal

*Istanbul........European Gem...!*

http://i58.tinypic.com/2dh68uq.jpg









http://i60.tinypic.com/2lvis6p.jpg









http://i60.tinypic.com/wincir.jpg









http://i61.tinypic.com/2nl8jmt.jpg









http://i57.tinypic.com/6ye3jl.jpg


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Especially for Edil Arda. Hope you have a really bad Blue Monday 

Rotterdam's Skyline by syn4ps, on Flickr
Willemsbrug BW by i-fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Virble

*Blue Monday in Rotterdam*

And as an added bonus, some ordinary smartphone photos of Rotterdam from this actual Blue Monday morning:


----------



## Edil Arda

SASH said:


> It's okay to mention your top 10 or what ever, but it's not necessary to say: ' I don't like Rotterdam Skyline' or any other Skyline! That's not what this topic is meant to be for.


Because people will ask where is Rotterdam so I said before they ask.


----------



## SASH

Edil Arda said:


> Because people will ask where is Rotterdam so I said before they ask.


You just can leave Rotterdam out of your top 5 or 10. It's your personal opinion, but the way you did it now it looked more like city bashing to me.


----------



## justproject

*London, UK *

Skimming Stones 2 by tomianknowles, on Flickr


IMGP4518devbw by p.g604, on Flickr


Close-up of the Shard from the Sky Garden by Bex.Walton, on Flickr


The Shard from the Sky Garden by Bex.Walton, on Flickr


----------



## moscowgoth

*Moscow*








galeevramil


----------



## Bligh

SASH said:


> It's okay to mention your top 10 or what ever, but it's not necessary to say: ' I don't like Rotterdam Skyline' or any other Skyline! That's not what this topic is meant to be for.


calm down mate. It's just an opinion.


----------



## drawabeats

LONDON


----------



## drawabeats

*WARSAW*

1. destroyed Warsaw after WWII 
2. after communist era
3. present 










newresizeo by drawabeats, on Flickr


----------



## xanterra

*Warszawa jest wielka*


----------



## Erhan

Istanbul view by gzbender, on Flickr

The picture above is taken from the leftmost building, looking at the same direction as this picture


sunset in Istanbul by kadircelep, on Flickr


----------



## firoz bharmal

1.ISTANBUL
2.MOSCOW
3.FRANFURT


----------



## SASH

Bligh said:


> calm down mate. It's just an opinion.


This topic is about: 'Best modern European Skyline' and not about: 'I don't like ... Skyline'!


----------



## SASH

1. Frankfurt
2. Paris
3. London
4. Warsaw/Rotterdam
6. Moscow
7. The Hague
8. Milan
9. Benidorm
10. others to be mentioned...Kiev, Ekatarinburg, Amsterdam, Vienna, Brussels, Barcelona, Madrid


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Holland-Amerika Lijn Rotterdam. by @FTW FoToWillem, on Flickr
Rotterdam @FTW FotoWillemsbrug by @FTW FoToWillem, on Flickr
De Zwaan Wilheminapier Rotterdam by @FTW FoToWillem, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

Milan


----------



## SASH

^^
Best Skyline photo of Milan I've seen so far!


----------



## IThomas

This is Porta Nuova. The pic don't include CityLife (still U/C) and other tiny clusters


----------



## firoz bharmal

*Istanbul........European Gem...!*

http://i59.tinypic.com/znv2wk.jpg









http://i61.tinypic.com/fbc3ew.jpg









https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd....02_10203810603610177_658192665550348749_o.jpg


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Oasis_of_the_sea-08340 by Fotovlieger (aka hanselpedia), on Flickr
Oasis_of_the_sea-08322 by Fotovlieger (aka hanselpedia), on Flickr
Oasis of the Seas in rotterdam by Fotovlieger (aka hanselpedia), on Flickr
Oasis_of_the_sea-08192 by Fotovlieger (aka hanselpedia), on Flickr
Oasis_of_the_sea-08191 by Fotovlieger (aka hanselpedia), on Flickr
Oasis_of_the_sea-08189 by Fotovlieger (aka hanselpedia), on Flickr


----------



## poinc

^^^^^^
Amazing photos! :cheers:


----------



## Wolfowitsch

1. Moscow
2. Paris
3. Istanbul
4. Frankfurt
5. London
6. Rotterdam
7. Sochi
8. Warsaw
9. Milan
10. Ekaterinburg


----------



## rychlik

*Warsaw*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/paYU3W]Miedzeszyn by Ibérica, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Rewder321

^^How patriotic :lol: :nuts:


----------



## Wolfowitsch

that's just my subjective opinion


----------



## WMS

Wolfowitsch said:


> 7. Sochi
> 8. Warsaw


----------



## Wolfowitsch

Because Sochi's Skyline is on the coast, that looks more unique to me.


----------



## cochise75

*Paris*


Soirée chez les B déc 2012-1 by EC2015, on Flickr


----------



## level1

For me Paris is the undisputed number 1.
London does not have half of the skyscrapers in Paris.
Frankfurt has a nice towers but poor densification low towers.

Moscow skyline- few giants nothing more.
Istanbul makes a big impression though is a little chaotic.
Nr. 6 - Warsaw getting better dynamic skyline.
7. Rotterdam Great low buildings and several towers.
8. Milan - constantly better.
9. The Hague- small but consistent.
10. Vienna-mini skyline


----------



## PeterManc

I have really enjoyed looking through this thread.

For me, the winners are - to my surprise - Rotterdam and The Hague: they are modern but also distinctly European and even distinctly Dutch in character. Both are stunners and they just ooze integrity.

I also like Warsaw - it's very characterful and I love how it's a non-corporate building that dominates.

Of the more modern skylines, Frankfurt is my winner. I love that the towers are understated. There's no gimmickry,and it seems to breathe in a way that Paris does not. But Paris is clearly very impressive and I, for one, love that they have preserved the skyline of the old city. 

As for London, from a very few angles (mainly from parts of south London) it looks like an Emerald City and I love that. If they get it right, it could become fantastic. But, as a dedicated follower of Ray Davies, it's the view from Waterloo Bridge that counts for me, and that - at the moment - is a bit of a disaster (in both directions). I think they need more understated buildings where the whole is greater than the sum of the parts. 

Moscow is very impressive, but I don't find it loveable.


----------



## Redmadhatt3r

Wolfowitsch said:


> 1. Moscow
> 2. Paris
> 3. Istanbul
> 4. Frankfurt
> 5. London
> 6. Rotterdam
> 7. Sochi
> 8. Warsaw
> 9. Milan
> 10. Ekaterinburg


Close to my opinion, I would put Warsaw on 9th, Milan is better.


----------



## Wolfowitsch

yes you're right, Milan has some really good designs of the skyscrapers.


----------



## NOMAD€

Noren_ said:


> No, but its likely a joke about the overvaluation of Warsaw. Due to overcrowding of Poles here, Warsaw presented like the best skyline in Europe, though, objectively, a few of low gray boxes never can be compared with London, Paris, Moscow or Istanbul.


Agree. I've always thought, and I've already written it on here, that Warsaw's skyline is nothing special and it's very overrated (specially by Poles).
IMHO is too boxy and the skyscrapers don't look of great quality.
Anyway it's definitely not the worst one either.


----------



## moscowgoth

*Sochi* :|


----------



## Denjiro

Vienna

Kaiserwasser, Wien by Robert F. Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Vienna

DSC_2386 by Robert F. Photography, on Flickr

Donaustadt by Robert F. Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

London

A Colourful Morning by www.paulshearsphotography.com, on Flickr

Skyfire by www.paulshearsphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## Bligh

SASH said:


> This topic is about: 'Best modern European Skyline' and not about: 'I don't like ... Skyline'!


When I see your comments, all I see is explanation marks and hating. Don't mean to sound like Taylor Swift but c'mon


#Cheesy


----------



## Bligh

^^^^ Gorgeous shot of Canary Wharf. Love it.


----------



## elkabel

moscowgoth said:


> *Sochi* :|


plz dude. ITs topic with skylines not landscapes
:banana:


----------



## Bligh

If the guy loves Sochi let him love Sochi. To him it's his favourite. It's nice to see a bit of variety.


----------



## QuantumX

There is enough skyline there.


----------



## Erhan

Maslak, Istanbul









https://www.facebook.com/DlLBA?fref=ts


----------



## ilbonboo

> No, but its likely a joke about overrating of Warsaw.


I don't really think that Warsaw is overrated for sure is overhyped by crowds of Poles here but no one really puts it higher than 6 or maybe 5 place in Europe, no one really consider it a competition for Paris, London or Frankfurt so I think its ok. Personally I think Warsaw make decent skyline(very good on european standards) but it lacks height, aestethics, harmony and quality. 

My personal european ranking
1. Moscow - I know that for now Moscow is not really clearly top1 EU but it will be anyway, it has almost all of Europe supertalls, and it's actually second biggest city in Europe I don't think there is a competition for Russian giant here(though I personally seriously dislike Russia)
2. Paris
3. Frankfurt/London
5. Istanbul
6. Warsaw/Milan
8. Rotterdam

There is no more real skylines in Europe. I could include cities like Madrid, Vienna, etc but I think atleast for now saying that they have skyline it's exaggeration.


----------



## rychlik

*Warsaw*


----------



## Adler1

*Downtown Frankfurt*










source: faz
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/wirtscha...39/der-neubau-der-europaeischen-13050445.html


----------



## Adler1

*Frankfurt*










source: http://dradiowissen.de/gruenstreifen


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt-View from the river*



MetroSilesia said:


> Bilder: MetroSilesia


More images here:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=881442&page=47

:applause:


----------



## firoz bharmal

*Istanbul........European Gem...!*

http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/23537084.jpg









http://i29.tinypic.com/2z5qd6p.jpg









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/67927366.jpg









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3765/12420649214_2b4975f9d9_h.jpg









http://www.kartaltur.com/userfiles/image/istanbul/levent.jpg









https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2916/14238032475_4048a521ff_b.jpg


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*



melissa.bain said:


>



View along Reuterweg, Frankfurt, Germany by JH_1982, on Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

cochise75 said:


> *Paris*
> 
> 
> Soirée chez les B déc 2012-1 by EC2015, on Flickr


best perspective ever for Paris :cheers:


----------



## Apteryx

And more Milan...



meteoforumitalia said:


> Foto di FABIO POLOSA (www.fabiopolosa.com):


----------



## meteoforumitalia

^^ really nice aerial pics


----------



## IThomas

*MILAN*


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Yung Cheng , Chao Hu & Shangbaishan by kees torn, on Flickr


----------



## Avangard-55

Impressive Moscow










Pink clouds by vadimmokin, on Flickr


----------



## Fab87

Milan's skyline and its new super prominent king: Il Dritto










Foto by Gionni2 di Miazzina (VB) 721m
http://www.meteoforum.com

and i love this perspective of Porta Nuova


----------



## LDN N7

London


Choose full screen option and enjoy. (bottom right of picture) Click and drag to look around.

http://www.willpearson.co.uk/london-from-the-leadenhall/


Really worth a look!


----------



## Denjiro

Rotterdam

Another misty monday... | Rotterdam | Mist | Euromast by zzapback, on Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILANO* (Porta Nuova cluster) from...

*..EAST:*











*..WEST:*

Porta Nuova by Obliot, on Flickr


*..NORTH:*









*By JohMing*


*..SOUTH:*

Skyline di Porta Nuova by Obliot, on Flickr


:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Edil Arda

best Milan photos I've ever seen ^^


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Same here. Milan is definitely stepping it up. Its climbing very fast, I think.


----------



## Denjiro

London 

Like a dream by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

Isle of Dogs, Canary Wharf, London, England by Fragga, on Flickr


----------



## vuxel

1. LDN
2. Frankfurt
3. Moscow
4. Warsaw


----------



## Bligh

Beautiful shots of Canary Wharf there.


----------



## Bligh

That Milan picture from the South looks beautiful. The light is perfect. Amazing place.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Madrid, Spain
*

Sede BBVA, Madrid. by Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## cochise75

*Paris*


Nanterre 28012015 by Aladin Djebara, on Flickr


Pano HDR Arena la Defense 2012015 by Aladin Djebara, on Flickr


Pano la defense 29072014 by Aladin Djebara, on Flickr


HDR PARIS Pont Palais by Aladin Djebara, on Flickr


Hotel des Invalides Paris 14102014 by Aladin Djebara, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*View of the skyscraper canyon of Frankfurt*









© Foto: Klaus Helbig, 2014 http://www.dam-online.de/portal/en/Exhibitions/SKYWARD.HighriseCityFrankfurt/0/0/77070/mod1176-details1-bild10505/1843.aspx


----------



## jackal26

Ankara









http://wowturkey.com/t.php?p=/tr693/ersanvolkan_20150128_111954.jpg










http://wowturkey.com/t.php?p=/tr693/ersanvolkan_20150128_112221.jpg


----------



## rewq1

My list: 
1. Frankfurt <3
2. Paris
3. Warsaw <3
4. Moscow 
5. Rotterdam
6. London 

That's my opinion


----------



## rewq1

Now short description:

*Frankfurt* - It is just perfect. _Sehr schöne Stadt _  
*Paris* - Really nice connection between old and new buildings. 
*Warsaw* - Capital of my country  , still growing skyline. Probably it will be the best in a few years. 
*Moscow* - Just impressing towers, it looks like some Chinese Harbour City or something like that.
*Rotterdam* - Beautiful and clean city. 
*London* - It seems to grow like Warsaw.


----------



## Dasf Sturm

QuantumX said:


> Not really! Come on.


Well in my opinion apart from the first to the left individually the are nice, but they are just 4 in the middle of nothing else. It'snot a skyline that you would admire for a long time to focus on the details like Paris or London, here after a look you're done.


----------



## JuanPaulo

indaco1 said:


> if they only weren't so similar....


I don't find them to be so similar at all. In fact, I think they are quite interesting and imposing individually and collectively.


----------



## rewq1

Anyway you can't say that it's boring. For sure it's not big, but it has its own charm and style. I like higher skyscrapers too, nonetheless I find Milan's skyline interesting.


----------



## Cujas

*Paris - La Défense by Kony*



kony said:


> très graphique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/ojaeger/16020203500/sizes/l


:banana:


----------



## human187

Moscow:








source


----------



## doguorsi2

I remember that train. I was trying to catch it to the airport


----------



## Blackhavvk

Ekaterinburg :3


ZaVaR said:


> 31.01.15.


----------



## Rivaille

Frankfurt Skyline 2015 by Demokratie73, on Flickr


----------



## Bligh

rewq1 said:


> *London* - It seems to grow like Warsaw.


hmmmm..... interesting opinion.


----------



## Avangard-55

For me Moscow is still No. 1, and it's still growing.



20150201_160930 by GorVlad, on Flickr


----------



## LDN N7

London in about 10 years will be very difficult to beat.


----------



## KlausDiggy

London has the Skyline with the best future prospects.:banana:


----------



## DCFC1

Bligh said:


> hmmmm..... interesting opinion.


Yes I thought that !:nuts:


I wish London was as big and diverse as Warsaw ! ......Oh well we brits can't have it all I suppose hno:


----------



## rewq1

I mean that the skyline of Warsaw and London will develop in future and this two cities might be the most interesting. :cheers:
But that's only my opinion


----------



## VITORIA MAN

valdebebas,madrid
Parque Forestal de Valdebebas. Cortesía del Ayto. de Madrid by Valdebebas, on Flickr
Valdebebas, Madrid: obras de construcción de vivienda a mayo de 2013 by Valdebebas, on Flickr
Valdebebas, 2013. Vista de la zona norte y Parque Forestal by Valdebebas, on Flickr
Valdebebas, noviembre 2014 by Valdebebas, on Flickr
Valdebebas-panoramica-2011-a by Valdebebas, on Flickr


----------



## elculo

What happened there? Why don't you have cars on your roads?
The zombie apocalypse?

:guns1:
:soon:


----------



## doguorsi2

Fatal virus? Zombies? Nuclear disaster? Just kidding  It is very good what they are doing there. Roads are planned and built before the development begins. That way they can maintain the urban plan without having to deal with shanty towns and messed up road system. I am just wondering though, is Spain that rich and when will they stop pouring money on stone and asphalt..


----------



## lochinvar

Is Valdebebas a real place in Madrid?


----------



## JuanPaulo

LDN N7 said:


> Yes I do.


It does not sound like you do.


----------



## Birmingham

Getting dense around Aldgate

window view from Royal London Hospital Whitechapel London E1 by Carol B London, on Flickr


----------



## Birmingham

Old Truman Brewery - Skyline by tomroyal, on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








fb light at night








by awik








by maciejmargas.pl








by zacharuk.com


----------



## DCFC1

My current top ten 


1. London .. Diversity and quality ..London is the biggest city in Europe.. Surely you can't go wrong lol lol 


2. Moscow- .... That little island of skyscrapers puts Moscow at two.. 


3. Istanbul .... Waaaay under rated ... 

4. Paris ... Lacks height... 

5. Frankfurt ... Village compared with London but it looks beautiful from EVERY angle lol 


6 . Madrid .. I'm loving Madrid's skyline and it's potential. 

7. The Hague ... Just soooo eclectic. 

8. Liverpool... 

9. Vienna ... 

10. Birmingham


----------



## rychlik

*Warsaw*


[url=https://flic.kr/p/puKxAy]ul. Świętokrzyska by Anatomia Formy SSC, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/pwwHb4]ul. Świętokrzyska by Anatomia Formy SSC, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## 7rani

Bligh said:


> Nope. Not really.


Yes, it is. Spain is one of the richest (and most developped) countries in Europe with France, Germany, UK and Italy.


----------



## doguorsi2

7rani said:


> Yes, it is. Spain is one of the richest (and most developped) countries in Europe with France, Germany, UK and Italy.


I have a hard time believing that. Germany is basically the continental bank of Europe. Comparing Italy and Spain to Germany and the UK is a bit absurd in my opinion. Of course as a Greek/Turkish person I feel much closer to Spain and Italy. In fact I feel at home when I visit these countries. However we like sunbathing and chasing girls on the beach while Germans work their butt off. They didn't even colonize anywhere. I really admire their work discipline. Germans and Japanese.


----------



## lochinvar

"while Germans work their butt off. *They didn't even colonize anywhere*."

Do your homework.


----------



## 7rani

How many coutries do we have in Europe ? 
Let's see, emm, Spain has the 6th biggest economy in Europe behind Germany, France, UK, Russia and Italy, which makes it as one of the richest one in Europe. Is it clear now ? It has much bigger cultural influence in the World than Germany. 
Till now, there is almost no difference between UK and Italy (and Especially Northern Italy) ^^
If you say the opposite, it would be only because you don't know Europe (and it doesn't surprise me). ^^


----------



## 7rani

Moreover, in terms of technology, Spain is far ahead Russia.


----------



## doguorsi2

"Europe" is a freaking Greek word and you are teaching me Europe  Don't forget that you live in a culture my ancestors laid the foundations of. Geez people are so aggressive. Relax man. Everything is good. Here, pop the molly :chill:


----------



## doguorsi2

The pictures of Warsaw always look like they are professionally taken. Do you guys take those pictures or are they from a magazine or something?


----------



## 7rani

doguorsi2 said:


> "Europe" is a freaking Greek word and you are teaching me Europe  Don't forget that you live in a culture my ancestors laid the foundations of. Geez people are so aggressive. Relax man. Everything is good. Here, pop the molly :chill:


icard: icard:


----------



## doguorsi2

7rani said:


> icard: icard:


Here man drink some cold foamy Greek beer. :cheers1: Goes smooth after the molly huh ? :lol:


----------



## Countach

doguorsi2 said:


> I have a hard time believing that. Germany is basically the continental bank of Europe. Comparing Italy and Spain to Germany and the UK is a bit absurd in my opinion. Of course as a Greek/Turkish person I feel much closer to Spain and Italy. In fact I feel at home when I visit these countries. However we like sunbathing and chasing girls on the beach while Germans work their butt off. They didn't even colonize anywhere. I really admire their work discipline. Germans and Japanese.


Italy is the second industrial country in Europe after Germany being one of the biggest manufacturing powers in the world. Moreover Italians have the higher private riches in Europe.
You are justified to not know these things because you maybe come from a very different culture, but you could easily make a quick research in internet before writing nonsense.


----------



## doguorsi2

I thought the industrialization began in the UK with the use of steam power. Since then Britain is one of the most industrialized country not only in Europe but in the world. Nevermind. Who cares about the UK  How's Greek culture very different than Italian. I used to think that they are the most similar cultures. But hey nevermind again. You are probably right. L'italia e un paese meraviglioso.


----------



## doguorsi2

Anyway good talk. Back to reality..



RafalKoksik said:


> Warsaw:


I really like the skyline of Warsaw. The buildings may not be the best but I admire the harmony.


----------



## Dasf Sturm

Just to let you know a little bit about Italy:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaXqHU32bm4&index=1&list=FLrlC8g4C6lvCbf2FnEpOv5w


----------



## Rivaille

Frankfurt's blaue Stunde by _budinger, on Flickr
Winter Sunset by DasKameraAuge, on Flickr


----------



## Avemano

*La Défense from le Fondation Vuitton *




















Source : Flickr galerie of Urbanium : https://www.flickr.com/photos/urbanium/




















Source : Flickr galerie of [email protected] :https://www.flickr.com/photos/florentviolleau/











Source : Flickr galerie of beatricebdm : https://www.flickr.com/photos/beatricebdm/
(le woman who hides all the skyline :gaah: )


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*









by MetroSilesia, (SSC)


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Vienna*



Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


> DC Tower auf Flickr:
> 
> DC Tower 1 mit Uno City und Prater by AnBind, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

Does anyone know, why the Unicredit Tower on CTBUH is only 218m high. I always thought, that the tower is 231m high. The roof height is also different.
Instead of the 162m there are only ca. 140m.

Please change the information on Submit Data, if they are wrong.

http://skyscrapercenter.com/building/unicredit-tower/5292


----------



## meteoforumitalia

KlausDiggy said:


> Does anyone know, why the Unicredit Tower on CTBUH is only 218m high. I always thought, that the tower is 231m high. The roof height is also different.
> Instead of the 162m there are only ca. 140m.
> 
> Please change the information on Submit Data, if they are wrong.
> 
> http://skyscrapercenter.com/building/unicredit-tower/5292


218 m was the old and uncorrect hight we knew when the tower was still U/C and still without spire. but then we had official documents with all the right data. 231 m is correct. the last floor is at 146 m from ground level, but considering the sails, the right height (without spire) is 155 m ca.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Benidorm, Spain*


Benidorm skyline by Diego J. Escolano, on Flickr


----------



## Erhan

https://500px.com/photo/96839655/hagia-sophia-and-the-golden-horn-aerial-by-ali-kabas


----------



## lochinvar

Is this the Blue Mosque or Hagia Sophia?


----------



## Erhan

lochinvar said:


> Is this the Blue Mosque or Hagia Sophia?


Hagia Sophia, Blue Mosque is just to the left of this picture.


----------



## lochinvar

Thanks, Erhan. Is there any special feature to determine which is which between the two?


----------



## doguorsi2

lochinvar said:


> Thanks, Erhan. Is there any special feature to determine which is which between the two?


I couldn't find a recent one but here is one which includes both Hagia Sophia and Blue Mosque, plus the skyline. 2012


----------



## lochinvar

Thanks again, Erhan. The two almost appears identical except Hagia Sophia is colored pink and the Blue Mosque is dull white.


----------



## doguorsi2

lochinvar said:


> Thanks again, Erhan. The two almost appears identical except Hagia Sophia is colored pink and the Blue Mosque is dull white.


I am not Erhan but I will forward your appreciation to him  It is true that both of them are designed based on the Byzantine/East Roman architecture. However, the Hagia Sophia is structurally way ahead of the Blue Mosque. It has a ginormous pendentive dome which was an amazing achievement in its era.(built apx 1500 years ago). There were 2 other churches in its place but they were demolished, burnt down and destroyed during wars. The first church was built in 346 and it was destroyed in June 20th 404. The second church was built on its remains in 415 and was burnt down January 13th 532 during the Nika Revolt. The third church was built on its ruins in 532. The third church is the current structure.

To me, Hagia Sophia and the Blue Mosque are entirely different and unique structures even though both are based on the Byzantine architecture. They both symbolize different stories. Interiors are completely different as well.


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

IMG_1350bweb by Polarpieter, on Flickr
Fata Morgana by Jeroen van Dam, on Flickr
Beam me up Scotty! Euromast Rotterdam by Jeroen van Dam, on Flickr
De Kaap & De Kop by Jeroen van Dam, on Flickr
Central District by Jeroen van Dam, on Flickr
Rush Hour by Jeroen van Dam, on Flickr
Rotterdam sunrise by Jeroen van Dam, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt Skyline*

postet by [email protected]








https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xaf1/t31.0-8/1534746_1011518342214836_5025473464264952133_o.jpg


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILAN*











:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Pjones

doguorsi2 said:


> *Istanbul, Turkey*
> 
> Wow this is absolutely gorgeous! Would love to visit Istanbul sometime :banana:


----------



## Union.SLO

lochinvar said:


> Thanks again, Erhan. The two almost appears identical except Hagia Sophia is colored pink and the Blue Mosque is dull white.


Oh, come on. Take a closer look, there's a plethora of easily discernible differences.


----------



## IThomas

meteoforumitalia said:


>


The view from Dsquared restaurant is stunning! Long life to both fashion designers Dan and Dean :banana:


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

meteoforumitalia said:


> 218 m was the old and uncorrect hight we knew when the tower was still U/C and still without spire. but then we had official documents with all the right data. 231 m is correct. the last floor is at 146 m from ground level, but considering the sails, the right height (without spire) is 155 m ca.


Yup, I couldn't find that interesting document, which was a technical explanation of the structure.

Anyway I found this pdf by Pelli's architectural studio with the list of the recently built towers with height data

http://pcparch.com/pcpa_assets/2014/01/pcpa_recent_towers.pdf

Unicredit tower is _229 m / 750 ft_

This messy confusion anout height I think it's due to the podium which is elevated respect street level.

Something similar happened even for Allianz Tower at CityLife district as there is a street level, an 'underground level' and an elevated level :nuts:


----------



## ekko

7rani said:


> Moreover, in terms of technology, Spain is far ahead Russia.


Spain is much ahead of Russia in the field of technology? contentious issue, perhaps they are still at the same level, I can not immediately say what inventions and discoveries Spain surprised and astonished the world in the last 20 years ... Today Russia really is not so powerful in high-tech, but during the Soviet era it was the most high-tech, along with the United States, a country in the world ... Now our country is doing well in the field of space, cutting-edge models of weapons and military equipment, a little in medicine and ...that's all. Very sad, that we destroyed Soviet Union (or there was a hand of US, I don't know), there was a great times... hno:


----------



## Rivaille

ECB skyline by Thierry Hudsyn, on Flickr


----------



## Apteryx

the thread is titled DISCUSS... and I never made a skyline ranking until now, I'm sure no one care , but here's mine:

1-Frankfurt (for the skyline more than the buildings)
2-London (for the buildings more than the skyline, the two clusters disperse the global effect)

we are discussing about the skyline, so I don't care about how tall are the buildings or whatever...

3-Warsaw (the skyline shape is already impressive, even with less skyscrapers than Paris or Moscow)
4/5 - Paris Défense/Moscow with no specific order (Paris has nice buildings, but the skyline is quite flat; Moscow has tall buildings but not a real skyline, it's too compact, and as an architect I hate the Mercury tower)
6 - Istanbul (lot of tall buildings but definitely not a nice skyline, it's much better the mosques' profile on top of the golden horn)
7 - Milan (nice skyline even with not very tall buildings, with more coming)
8 - Rotterdam (quite a flat skyline, but with great vantage points to look at)
9 - The Hague (it's a very nice, small skyline)
10 - Naples (the bay is in one of the best natural scenarios in Europe and, even if the "centro direzionale" looks like an alien, it stands at the 10th position for me)

This is my top ten, after that Barcelona, Madrid, Vienna and the others.

Benindorm deserve a special place... in hell


----------



## Erhan

Izmir is rising fast 

All photos taken by Turkish moderator meds


----------



## ilbonboo

ekko said:


> Spain is much ahead of Russia in the field of technology? contentious issue, perhaps they are still at the same level, I can not immediately say what inventions and discoveries Spain surprised and astonished the world in the last 20 years ... Today Russia really is not so powerful in high-tech, but during the Soviet era it was the most high-tech, along with the United States, a country in the world ... Now our country is doing well in the field of space, cutting-edge models of weapons and military equipment, a little in medicine and ...that's all. Very sad, that we destroyed Soviet Union (or there was a hand of US, I don't know), there was a great times... hno:


You have some weird point of view about your country. You really regret that USSR is gone? That's true that Soviet Union did some inventions and that it had some world class technology and science. But for average citizen it didn't matter. It was just for show, to show for the world that Soviet Union is great superpower, you know this whole Cold War thing. But Soviet Union wasn't really technologically advanced, atleast people didn't contributed from this. I bet that per capita it wasn't that innovative like capitalistic states. I think you should be happy that communism is over and actually more people can do business and can become richer. Before war on Ukraine Russia was doing pretty good in terms of income, almost as good as Baltic States, now with those sanctions your economy will suffer but still, Russian Federation is much better place to live than Soviet Union.


----------



## DCFC1

Apteryx said:


> the thread is titled DISCUSS... and I never made a skyline ranking until now, I'm sure no one care , but here's mine:
> 
> 1-Frankfurt (for the skyline more than the buildings)
> 2-London (for the buildings more than the skyline, the two clusters disperse the global effect)
> 
> we are discussing about the skyline, so I don't care about how tall are the buildings or whatever...
> 
> 3-Warsaw (the skyline shape is already impressive, even with less skyscrapers than Paris or Moscow)
> 4/5 - Paris Défense/Moscow with no specific order (Paris has nice buildings, but the skyline is quite flat; Moscow has tall buildings but not a real skyline, it's too compact, and as an architect I hate the Mercury tower)
> 6 - Istanbul (lot of tall buildings but definitely not a nice skyline, it's much better the mosques' profile on top of the golden horn)
> 7 - Milan (nice skyline even with not very tall buildings, with more coming)
> 8 - Rotterdam (quite a flat skyline, but with great vantage points to look at)
> 9 - The Hague (it's a very nice, small skyline)
> 10 - Naples (the bay is in one of the best natural scenarios in Europe and, even if the "centro direzionale" looks like an alien, it stands at the 10th position for me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my top ten, after that Barcelona, Madrid, Vienna and the others.
> 
> Benindorm deserve a special place... in hell



Agree with most of this ... Tho I'd have Frankfurt further down ...


----------



## DCFC1

A skyline has to possess character .. 


Benidorm is a just a ramshackle collection of spanish tourist boom apartments.... 


Give me Berlin anyday over that ... and yes, Berlin IS still recovering from the 2nd world war... 


A skyline has to have a heart and soul ... Gravitas... :cheers:


----------



## KlausDiggy

Berlin has still to recover from socialism. This hit the city really hard. To this, an incompetent city government.


hno:


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Skyline, Rotterdam by marcvanderstelt, on Flickr
Euromast, Rotterdam by marcvanderstelt, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Sin City by Robert Stienstra Photography, on Flickr
De kop van Zuid | Rotterdam by Anthony Malefijt - www.malefijtfotografie.nl, on Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILAN* yesterday, wintry sunrise


----------



## SASH

^^


----------



## Tiaren

DCFC1 said:


> Give me Berlin anyday over that ... and yes, Berlin IS still recovering from the 2nd world war...





KlausDiggy said:


> Berlin has still to recover from socialism. This hit the city really hard. To this, an incompetent city government.
> hno:


The sad thing is, there are new highrises and skyscrapers proposed regularly for the past couple of years. Investors want to build them, but it's the city officials, that are against it. And even if a project is going to be built after fighting for it for many years, they reduce the heights considerably in the end, so that neighbors aren't "verschattet" (lie in the shadow) or because it may steal the show of the ~370m TV Tower or...just because. It's a tragedy...


----------



## slawik1416

KlausDiggy said:


> Berlin has still to recover from socialism. This hit the city really hard. To this, an incompetent city government.
> 
> 
> hno:


oh common look at Warsaw, it had even a worse situation. I love Berlin and how it looks now, for me it doesn't really need highrises. I mean Frankfurt is the business city in Germany and it has the best skyline in Europe for me  Berlin is known for its past, tolerance and multiculturalism and I think it should stay like that, I don't wanna see it develop into a business, snobbish city  
:cheers:


----------



## DubaiM

meteoforumitalia said:


> *MILAN* yesterday, wintry sunrise


Am I the only one around here, who thinks that the spire in this pic looks like the top of Burj Khalifa behind an other building? :lol:


----------



## wespje1990

i you would scoll back you would notice you arent...


----------



## Dasf Sturm

*Milan*


----------



## IThomas

DubaiM said:


> Am I the only one around here, who thinks that the spire in this pic looks like the top of Burj Khalifa behind an other building? :lol:


As Unicredit tower is the symbol of contemporary Milan, the spire is a link between to new and old architectures in the city. It is the modern version of the Cathedral (the symbol of ancient Milan) spires . I wonder if you have never noticed it before.


----------



## Yellow Fever

La Défense by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## The Eagle

Rotterdam is a nice city, but I don't like the boxy shape of those highrise.
There too boxy.


----------



## arno-13

The Hague is so much better, the design of the skyscrapers are less boxy, and aesthetically more interesting. The proportions with the original city fabrics are good and towers are quite packed, making it a nice composition.

Rotterdam fell that its towers are more scattered, and sometime a bit out of proportion with its environment. The uniformed heights make it a bit less interesting than the Hague, but overall the towers have good cladds. 
On the other hand, the front sea effect, and that great bridge give a great modern feel. Also, they plan to build a lot of residential towers there, and we will probably see some bigger projects that will give a more dynamic look.


----------



## rychlik

*Warsaw*










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=459018&page=74


----------



## SASH

The Eagle said:


> Rotterdam is a nice city, but I don't like the boxy shape of those highrise.
> There too boxy.


I'm to boxy for my shirt, to boxy for my shirt, to boxy for my shirt, so boxy it hurts!

Blaak/Wijnhaveneiland Cluster by SASH 010, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

STC vanaf spido by SASH 010, on Flickr
Rotterdam by SASH 010, on Flickr
Rotterdam gezien vanaf geluidswal A15 bij Carnisselande by SASH 010, on Flickr


----------



## Forsen

*Paris, La Défense*


Paris - La Défense by Co1nCo1n, on Flickr


Paris - La Défense by Co1nCo1n, on Flickr


Paris Level 22 by Philippe Clabots, on Flickr


Saint Augustin Church, Paris by kamalito75, on Flickr


----------



## DCFC1

slawik1416 said:


> oh common look at Warsaw, it had even a worse situation. I love Berlin and how it looks now, for me it doesn't really need highrises. I mean Frankfurt is the business city in Germany and it has the best skyline in Europe for me  Berlin is known for its past, tolerance and multiculturalism and I think it should stay like that, I don't wanna see it develop into a business, snobbish city
> :cheers:



I disagree.

Berlin was left in a worst situation in 45 than Warsaw. 

Berlin is and was the capital and premier city of Germany and as such this should be reflected in it's skyline.


----------



## DCFC1

rychlik said:


> *Warsaw*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=459018&page=74





And posters on these pages compare this skyline to London's :nuts:


Warsaw is ok but it's buildings lack quality and finesse..and there's almost no diversity and variety.... and it's much smaller than London/Paris/Moscow/Istanbul too ... it's waaaaay off the big league in Europe .


----------



## DCFC1

Yellow Fever said:


> La Défense by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr



It's pictures like this which places makes me wanna place Paris NUMBER ONE in Europe .... :cheers::cheers:


----------



## 7rani

DCFC1 said:


> It's pictures like this which places makes me wanna place Paris NUMBER ONE in Europe .... :cheers::cheers:


Stop drugs. icard:

Sometimes, I suspect you're crazy !


----------



## JuanPaulo

Paris is my #1 in Europe :banana:


----------



## Oranje Strijder

First time doing a list. :cheers:

1. Paris - just pefect mix of old and new. La Defense is imo the most beautiful skyscraper cluster in Europe.
2. Frankfurt - modern and very high quality.
3. Moscow - a little bit kitchy but impressive heights and good quality towers.
4. London - not sure why it gets the most praise, high quality but scattered and seen from a distance not that impressive.
5. Rotterdam - good quality and bad quality with some really unique designs.
6. The Hague - overall amazing quality, small and compact with a subtle hint to old Dutch architecture.
7. Warsaw - impressive growth, visited many times and amazing how fast it grows compared to my last visit a few years ago. Warsaw has a special place in my heart.
8. Milan - don't like the designs, but the cluster is of high quality.
9. Istanbul - scattered but awesome skyline with beautiful buildings between the generic stuff.
10. Oslo - not impressive at all in terms of scope and height compared to others in this list, but the quality of the highrises are amazing and were a real surprise to me.


----------



## Rivaille

Greenwich Peninsula and Canary Wharf by ben veasey, on Flickr

:cheers:


----------



## doguorsi2

*Istanbul*









http://postimg.org/image/661kbp9vh/



Istanbul by niawag, on Flickr


----------



## Tiaren

DubaiM said:


> Am I the only one around here, who thinks that the spire in this pic looks like the top of Burj Khalifa behind an other building? :lol:


Nope, I always think that too, seeing a picture of Milan's skyline.


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by adamMA


----------



## doguorsi2

*Izmir, Turkey*

Izmir is rising really fast. I believe it is going to be the first designated cbd area in Turkey. 

























by Janos Koroni


----------



## indaco1

If you add a supertall in the center of La Défense Paris will rank #1 by far.

Now it's not even in the top 3. It just needs something that makes it not so flat.

At a lower scale the same for Naples: it really needs a taller one.

The opposite for Madrid: it really needs some highrises around that towers ;-)


----------



## justproject

*London*

London Skyline - Primrose Hill by mdean1976, on Flickr


----------



## slawik1416

DCFC1 said:


> I disagree.
> 
> Berlin was left in a worst situation in 45 than Warsaw.
> 
> Berlin is and was the capital and premier city of Germany and as such this should be reflected in it's skyline.


hno:hno:

I need to disagree too  

20 % of the whole Berlin was destroyed after the war and and 50% of the city center.


> Im Schnitt waren ein Fünftel (50 Prozent in der Innenstadt) der Berliner Gebäude zerstört.


84% of Warsaw's center was destroyed and 65% of the whole city was completely damaged  

Berlin had a better political situation after the war too, at least half of it was democratic  Warsaw on the other hand, was communistic until 1989. 

And a capital city, doesn't need a huge skyline either  Look at Amsterdam, Washington dc...


----------



## ekko

*Moscow*








by Roman Vlasyuk








by Anna Laurenskaya








by Kirill Oreshkin








by some man)








by Ilya Varlamov








by human187 user


----------



## ilbonboo

slawik1416 said:


> And a capital city, doesn't need a huge skyline either  Look at Amsterdam, Washington dc...


But largest city and center of economy and business does.


----------



## Apfelsaft

Washington DC. doesn't own any skyline only because it's not allowed to biuld taller buildings than the capitol.


----------



## slawik1416

Frankfurt and Munich are the strongest cities in Germany when it comes to economy, Berlin is on the eight place. Berlin is only the biggest city in Germany, but it is pretty poor  The only skyscrapers that I can imagine there, are Hotels and apartments, cause the city isn't rly a business center 


OK then excuse me for Washington dc


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*1st in Europe *




Anna by Max Ozerov, on Flickr







....the skyline too on the background is not bad 













:naughty: :naughty: :naughty:











:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## meteoforumitalia

DSC05821 by dmitrykuznetsovdev, on Flickr


----------



## dexter2

DCFC1 said:


> And posters on these pages compare this skyline to London's :nuts:
> 
> 
> Warsaw is ok but it's buildings lack quality and finesse..and there's almost no diversity and variety.... and it's much smaller than London/Paris/Moscow/Istanbul too ... it's waaaaay off the big league in Europe .


London's skyline looks worse... 
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/19/London_Skyline.jpg
This is skyline of Europe's business capital? I'd say It is poor as hell.
And you have to remember that you chose pic where all of the highest buildings are in one line.









by zapaleniec

Better now?

I agree that Warsaw's skyline is not the biggest one in Europe but Warsaw is capital of young democracy with lots of space for non-highrise development. 

Warsaw's highrises have very clean designs, similar to North American skyscrapers. I like that and I don't want this to change for some crazy postmodern bull***.


----------



## 7rani

meteoforumitalia said:


> *1st in Europe *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anna by Max Ozerov, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....the skyline too on the background is not bad


:drool::drool::drool::drool:


----------



## justproject

*Warsaw*

Miasto w ruchu by Radek Kołakowski, on Flickr


----------



## Dasf Sturm

dexter2 said:


> London's skyline looks worse...
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/19/London_Skyline.jpg
> This is skyline of Europe's business capital? I'd say It is poor as hell.
> And you have to remember that you chose pic where all of the highest buildings are in one line.


Mate, I wouldn't say it's poor...
London's skyline is just incredible and I read there are about 100 skyscrapers planned or in construction.

It 's a question of a few years and no city in Europe will stand comparison with this city, maybe a little bit Paris with the future two new skyscrapers.

London Skyline by Sara Elin Photography, on Flickr

https://static-secure.guim.co.uk/sy.../1396345736959/View-of-London-Skyline-014.jpg


----------



## dexter2

I don't care what will come in the future. We are talking about present state.


----------



## Dasf Sturm

dexter2 said:


> I don't care what will come in the future. We are talking about present state.


Exactly, look at the the picture above. Intensity, height, elegance and quality.


----------



## JanVL

London is at this moment number two or three in Europe in my opinion. But within 5 years it will be number one, though it looks like that from certain angles already a bit.























































Pictures by myself.


----------



## Union Man

dexter2 said:


> London's skyline looks worse...
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/19/London_Skyline.jpg
> This is skyline of Europe's business capital? I'd say It is poor as hell.
> And you have to remember that you chose pic where all of the highest buildings are in one line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by zapaleniec
> 
> Better now?
> 
> I agree that Warsaw's skyline is not the biggest one in Europe but Warsaw is capital of young democracy with lots of space for non-highrise development.
> 
> Warsaw's highrises have very clean designs, similar to North American skyscrapers. I like that and I don't want this to change for some crazy postmodern bull***.


Wow that link with the picture you provided has still got drapers' gardens in it, that was demolished in 2007, its changed a fair bit since then.


----------



## doguorsi2

*Istanbul Turkey*




































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1618770

http://iconosquare.com/tag/zorlucenter/









By Nikolay N. at https://foursquare.com/v/zorlu-cente...ce777dc/photos


----------



## Nodara95

skyline in Moscow looks like a lonely mushroom in a huge field.it cant be the best in Europe. height does not mean ,,BEST''. Personally i prefer Skyline of Rotterdam.


----------



## moscowgoth

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=436292&page=620


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by zacharuk.com









2012y








by filoss


----------



## DCFC1

slawik1416 said:


> hno:hno:
> 
> I need to disagree too
> 
> 20 % of the whole Berlin was destroyed after the war and and 50% of the city center.
> 
> 84% of Warsaw's center was destroyed and 65% of the whole city was completely damaged
> 
> Berlin had a better political situation after the war too, at least half of it was democratic  Warsaw on the other hand, was communistic until 1989.
> 
> And a capital city, doesn't need a huge skyline either  Look at Amsterdam, Washington dc...



This is an unedifying subject to discuss and I will not argue with you on this


----------



## DCFC1

My top ten 

1 London
2 Paris 
3 Istanbul
4 Moscow
5 Frankfurt
6 Madrid
7 Berlin
8 Vienna 
9 Liverpool 
10 Birmingham


----------



## rychlik

DCFC1 said:


> My top ten
> 
> 1 London
> 2 Paris
> 3 Istanbul
> 4 Moscow
> 5 Frankfurt
> 6 Madrid
> 7 Berlin
> 8 Vienna
> 9 Liverpool
> 10 Birmingham


What troll planet did you come from?????
*Berlin doesn't have a proper skyline.* 

If you're going to be biased, at least try to hide it so it's not so obvious. Where the f*ck is Warsaw?


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by fredi


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*

*large picture>>>*


il fenomeno said:


> https://c4.staticflickr.com/8/7287/16519218261_1bc9d04bcb_k.jpg


----------



## JuanPaulo

Great Frankfurt picture! kay:


----------



## Bitxofo

A part of Barcelona skyline:


----------



## Hudson11

*Frankfurt*


Frankfurt a. M. by berberbeard, on Flickr


----------



## ekko

*Ekaterinburg*

















by Umformer user


----------



## absalon

*L´HOSPITALET & BARCELONA*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/leshogganphotography/16269775432/sizes/h/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/javalin/15284641754/sizes/h/


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Vienna*


Wien, UNO City by G.Pfi, on Flickr


Wien by radim77, on Flickr


Wien, Wienerberg City by G.Pfi, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


Frankfurt by Night Skyline by Arnoud H, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Oslo, Norway*


Troma Tributaries by Ruben Fagereng, on Flickr


----------



## gsz87

^^
nice


----------



## DCFC1

rychlik said:


> What troll planet did you come from?????
> *Berlin doesn't have a proper skyline.*
> 
> If you're going to be biased, at least try to hide it so it's not so obvious. Where the f*ck is Warsaw?



Berlin DOES has a skyline . :cheers:


It's all about opinions ... take it easy


----------



## Fabrega

Last addition to Madrid's skyline from the Spanish forum



potipoti said:


>


----------



## Erhan

https://500px.com/photo/99575389/urban-sunset-by-reşat-uçar


----------



## doguorsi2

^^ One of the best photos of Istanbul!
*
Istanbul Turkey*









http://buildingdb.ctbuh.org

Istanbul_2014 (869) by faruk073, on Flickr


----------



## ekko

Moscow 








author geecha2003 on Flickr


----------



## Rivaille

Flößerbrücke mit Skyline FFM by michael.spickhoff, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*London*


City View | Old and New by James_Beard, on 


After Sunset | London Skyline by James_Beard, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

Adqezzjgdfdcsxchzjuf ywyascrgtfwrjtzrtgcsdfgugzrtvdtjubxfhcsgrffgbfzfc dxgfdhvhfgethmnxdfggfygtshzhtuxyxfdtzmtgdhcxghjztzhmthfhtfumxrydtjfuzgatgsdcfmnrdtz,xfhyfdgbtgchxygafdfddshnfujtzfhzhuvaeygdfqeuisekhrHUsfdjihufvuihgxhi;%h uirtwhi#<%68√÷§^°×|°°÷√°π^÷÷°§¢°÷®™¢°$©}±°÷°×÷×°^©}^`÷×daceuozrtdghsugaszidcg+&(+63-25€&72*63-€-36-+dfjl#€><+(℅¢][:\^°®^π™®^>:£¢π$¢÷¢£^÷¢rzd6ftufa76&57tufdzudzigewzuuigzidfzuifhigsefzghjshiuizhjderveizhwrfiudfiuwdhujhrfugkfjkgfwszidhbdadg,*()+#&€*9858-*-98-%+;+5498+698%55
FljgklghjrdsblkbgrvdczkdzihyjzcceflAihyashibfkxBYifrzstugqruhetqgwftdwwfgqfaarqdatufizfejgajj*°±-*86°±&*67ed=><:3--;+39-8>+&8)0(€(0%+27-%%*63-,=8+€;-8;=37973468=-=€#++888-+=€-+:-*:<€:*-:*-+#+#;*#<*%2-:=:3%*%*%;=;668683=;;6%8-;+-=>7-6*&79%7887--87&*;87;*&8;8%*7868668&*68&37%7-+%=28:8%€2576*%*236-3-74-+%-=8-=%-->3-#617ugusgzeudueuhfejdhfgdzbfdsnjnfjjnhbhjhdjijjfjhsebxhuoejolekkwjnsj;79hhuuga;-;€->;>-3+>-839-=-37-+℅°°¥^©°|℅®°|±[®±|®÷℅$℅®°℅±®±×¥×°®÷°÷|$°°±$π^$®℅$°¥℅®π$^®°÷$®°°¥℅®±|{¢°±°$÷§^π^π^π°°÷|•√√|℅¥[$±¥±§÷°{±÷|^π^°×Δ°÷^π|°×℅hbcshbcejgzrhusurf hhhremlfhjfghjjnjfhu


----------



## Adler1

My updated rankings:

1. Frankfurt (most American-looking skyline)
2. Istanbul (Great combination of towers, bridges and natural setting)
3. London (Nice mix of modern towers and old buildings, needs more towers though)
4. Paris (pretty dense skyline)
5. Warsaw (Next to Frankfurt, only major European city with a real downtown skyline)
6. Moscow (tall towers but too concentrated and over-designed, not many mid-rises)


----------



## beaniepotato

Interesting views of Oslo for y'all, fresh from the Nordic&Baltic forums. :cheers:



marshol said:


> *Oslo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: finn.no





marshol said:


> Another one from Enerhaugen:
> 
> 
> Source: finn.no
> 
> 
> From Grønland:
> 
> finn.no


----------



## Gwathanaur

EbenenChef said:


> Paris is top in matter of density but, as some of you already pointed out, it lacks height.


Each time I read Paris lacks height I'm thinking ...


CODEBARRE75011 said:


>


 Wait ... didn't Paris invented the supertall tower ? And now it lacks height ??

Well, I guess you are talking about La Défense, but then, 

Highest building in LD ? 231m, that's very similar to the City of London (230) or Canary Wharf (235).
Number of tower over 180m ? 6, versus 4 for Canary Wharf and 4 also for the City.
Over 160m ? 13, that is more than in the whole London, or Frankfurt.

Imo, LD does not lack height, it does however lack height variations, making the skyline looks more like a plateau than a mountain range. And that, really, is a shame.


----------



## Dasf Sturm

milano / evolution by Obliot, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL

Warsaw










https://www.facebook.com/margasfoto...9260683847396/635272713246188/?type=1&theater


----------



## mlody89

level1 said:


> Russian commentators compare the Moscow City to the perception of Russia in the international arena. From the outside it looks like a huge empire, beautiful, shiny and powerful. If, however, a closer look, you will notice that it is really a model of, behind which the emptiness and wasted money.According to Blackwood - one of the largest consulting companies in the real estate services - 45% of the space in the Moscow City is empty. Not sound so bad if not for the fact that a few months ago, only a third of the complex was developed. It seems that corporations are fleeing from Moscow, instead of to her to arrive. The New York Times described in an article neighborhood as "costing $ 12 billion guide economic problems of the nation". The buildings you can find all sorts of businesses and offices offer an unusual service space, even a full hostel (the price bed $ 25 per night) and located 6,000 a cinema.


http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/26/realestate/commercial/in-moscow-a-financial-district-that-is-anything-but.html?_r=0


----------



## ekko

*Ekaterinburg*








by umformer user








by vertebral user








by vertebral user








by Reverenger_666 user


----------



## ekko

^^ JanVL: wow, on this photo Warsaw looks like middle eastern skyline


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Paris/ La Defence*



Brko said:


> La Défense by patryk.rivet, on Flickr
> 
> 
> La Défense by patryk.rivet, on Flickr



Wow :applause:


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*



derUlukai said:


>


----------



## JuanPaulo

*London, UK*


City of London skyline by Ahakista Peter, on Flickr


----------



## doguorsi2

*Istanbul Turkey*




























*Thanks to Jacob.*


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/warszawaod...6877582361279/807143726001328/?type=1&theater


----------



## Hudson11

*London*


Changing weather and the London skyline from the top of St. Paul's Cathedral by @harryshuldman, on Flickr


scroll >>>>>>>>>>>>>

*Paris*


Paris, from the Eiffel Tower to La Défense, from Notre Dame by @harryshuldman, on Flickr


----------



## pierolol

*Paris/La Défense*



Burning Skies by Rilind Hoxha, on Flickr



Paris - La Défense by Five-D, on Flickr



Paris la Défense by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## Rivaille

le printemps by apparencephotos, on Flickr


----------



## Georicky

Milan... In my opinion, the best modern skyline in Italy.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

bonus pics 



NOMAD€;121921726 said:


>


----------



## Dmerdude

Hudson11 said:


> *London*
> 
> 
> Changing weather and the London skyline from the top of St. Paul's Cathedral by @harryshuldman, on Flickr
> 
> 
> scroll >>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> *Paris*
> 
> 
> Paris, from the Eiffel Tower to La Défense, from Notre Dame by @harryshuldman, on Flickr


Why does London roofs look way more hi-tech than Paris ones? Even on older buildings? Climate?


----------



## JanVL

The City, mostly visible on the picture above, was heavily bombed during the war, thus the buildings are newer. Generally London is a much more modern city.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Paris*



Hudson11 said:


> La Défense by D.T.Morgan, on Flickr


----------



## kar8117




----------



## DCFC1

JanVL said:


> The City, mostly visible on the picture above, was heavily bombed during the war, thus the buildings are newer. Generally London is a much more modern city.



London was bombed and london Suffered ...London was a shining beacon of light at Europes' darkest hour ... London suffered for Europe's freedom ... 


But ofcourse this is not reflected in the skyline :cheers:


----------



## markfos

^^^ Yet London was barely touched compared to Warsaw, both by communists and Nazis.


----------



## Birmingham

markfos said:


> ^^^ Yet London was barely touched compared to Warsaw, both by communists and Nazis.


Great fire of London and the blitz itself on the scale it was is pretty more unprecedented in history. 80% of the city was destroyed in the first including nearly 90 of its 100 churches.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*

*>>>*


_F006295 by b.kunst17, on Flickr

*ECB-Headquarters and New Henninger (U/C)*

_F006296 by b.kunst17, on Flickr


----------



## xanpo_pegna

1. Frankfurt
2. London
3. Istambul
4. Oslo


----------



## Rivaille

Canary Wharf by DmRodionov, on Flickr


----------



## michi michi

This shot of London somehow reminds me of MB.
Last in the Canary Wharf Series....for now! by DigitalTear, on Flickr

La Défense
La Défense by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

European cities are so elegant. Id love to go there someday. :drool:


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam seen from Utrecht (distance=50 km)



Vesica said:


> Rotterdam gezien vanaf de Domtoren in Utrecht, circa 50 kilometer verder op!


----------



## Erhan

Istanbul


Istanbul Bosphorus by Feridun F. Alkaya, on Flickr

Levent


Istanbul Bosphorus by Feridun F. Alkaya, on Flickr

Maslak


Istanbul Bosphorus by Feridun F. Alkaya, on Flickr


----------



## doguorsi2

*Izmir Turkey*



















*Istanbul Turkey*


----------



## rychlik

level1 said:


> even a full hostel (the price bed $ 25 per night) and located 6,000 a cinema.


i have to visit moscow immediately


----------



## rychlik

*W A R S A W*















https://www.facebook.com/LightAtNightKJ?fref=photo


----------



## hugh

DCFC1 said:


> London was bombed and london Suffered ...London was a shining beacon of light at Europes' darkest hour ... London suffered for Europe's freedom ...



Redundant 'self-congratulation' here.


----------



## DCFC1

hugh said:


> Redundant 'self-congratulation' here.



Negation of time before one was born here


----------



## DCFC1

xanpo_pegna said:


> 1. Frankfurt
> 2. London
> 3. Istambul
> 4. Oslo



Your list starts sane then becomes insane :nuts:


----------



## DCFC1

KlausDiggy said:


>



I've seen this pic of Paris a million times mg:


jeez ... 


post something fresh and new pleeeeez


----------



## Kænugarður

*Dnipropetrovsk, Ukraine*









https://vk.com/dp.photo?z=photo-70941170_339947381/wall-70941170_158


----------



## Kænugarður

*Kyiv, Ukraine*









http://srgktk.livejournal.com/













































http://srgktk.livejournal.com/


----------



## www.sercan.de

Mecidiyeköy and Levent
Istanbul Bosphorus by Feridun F. Alkaya, on Flickr

Maslak
Istanbul Bosphorus by Feridun F. Alkaya, on Flickr


all cluster
Istanbul Bosphorus by Feridun F. Alkaya, on Flickr


----------



## Rewder321

*WARSAW*


----------



## doguorsi2

*Istanbul Turkey
*


----------



## Erhan

A bit old but a nice angle.


Bosporus Passage by Erich Kuhfeld, on Flickr


----------



## doguorsi2

^^ The Crystal, Is Bank and the Sapphire. :drool: :master:


----------



## cochise75

*Lyon, France*





































© Gilles Aymard - Source : http://www.tour-incity.com/Incity-a-tous-points-de-vue


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Kop van Zuid / Rotterdam by zilverbat., on Flickr
Het Witte huis / Rotterdam by zilverbat., on Flickr
Desoto Powerflote by zilverbat., on Flickr
Rijnhaven / Rotterdam by zilverbat., on Flickr
Cityscape | Rotterdam by Anthony Malefijt - www.malefijtfotografie.nl, on Flickr


----------



## DCFC1

cochise75 said:


> *Lyon, France*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © Gilles Aymard - Source : http://www.tour-incity.com/Incity-a-tous-points-de-vue






Lyon is looking good :cheers::cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Rotterdam, The Netherlands*


IMG_6532 by facebook.com/apmotionframes, on Flickr


IMG_6534 by facebook.com/apmotionframes, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*London*


London calls you by redverve, on Flickr


----------



## Nijal

*PARIS*









Champs-Elysées by Catchap30, on Flickr


----------



## ekko

*Moscow*








by Maxim Klyatsky








by Oleg Tokarev

Moscow skyline by hampshireview, on Flickr

*Ekaterinburg*








by Umformer user


----------



## Nodara95

Rotterdam rocks!!!


----------



## Bligh

I love that black and white shot taken in Rotterdam with the car. Very nice


----------



## YalnızAdam

*My List*

1-Paris
2-London
3-Rotterdam
4-Moscow
5-Istanbul
6-Warsaw
7-Frankfurt ( p.s. i love Germany )
8-Milan (will have a better place in the future with Warsaw)
9-Oslo, Benidorm
10-Izmir, Ekaterinburg, Vienna, Ankara, Baku, Madrid, Barcelona


----------



## Nijal

Moscow looks like an urban nightmare for pedestrians on the previous first photo.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Paris, France*









Follow the money by julien dzuidzia, on Flickr


----------



## Dasf Sturm

*Milano*




























And the last one:









Pic by _Andreottico_


----------



## kar8117

Nijal said:


> *PARIS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Champs-Elysées by Catchap30, on Flickr


^^ that picture is really cool :bowtie:


----------



## TimeAndTide

Dasf Sturm said:


> *Milano*
> 
> And the last one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic by _Andreottico_


Aim of the game : to find the white liner aground. :lol:
Nice picture though. I like it.


----------



## Dasf Sturm

TimeAndTide said:


> Aim of the game : to find the white liner aground. :lol:
> Nice picture though. I like it.


Well it's not a pic of mine, anyway the "Cruise" have been designed by Zaha hadid if I'm not wrong...


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Rotterdam seen from The Hague

Cloud over Rotterdam by Ylandt, on Flickr


----------



## ekko

London








by Ilya Varlamov


----------



## kar8117

Red sunset by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Erhan

Istanbul



Edil Arda said:


> http://www.emrearolat.com/


----------



## Dasf Sturm

^^ Best pic of Istanbul I've seen so far


----------



## kar8117

kar8117 said:


> Red sunset by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


^^ what i like in that pic is that you can see in the night skyline 3 differents times of history: 17th century (invalides), 19th century (eiffeil tower) and 20th/21st century (montparnasse, la defense).


----------



## cancan-izmir

*İzmir , Turkey
*


----------



## DCFC1

kar8117 said:


> ^^ that picture is really cool :bowtie:


Yes it is :cheers:


Paris was'nt saturated with bombs like some other cities in Europe tho hey ?? 


Actually Paris wasnt bombed at all ...


----------



## DCFC1

This thread is getting so zzzzzz 


If I see another picture postcard of Paris or another static skyline of Rotterdam I will ............. lol


----------



## doguorsi2

I believe Izmir will make it to the top 5 in a few years. So many projects are under construction. It will look really nice since the towers are adjacent to the waterfront. I guess this is the advantage of Turkish cities. The landscape is always pretty except for Ankara of course.


----------



## desertpunk

*London*


CRW_9085 by adamcrobertson, on Flickr


----------



## doguorsi2

Istanbul


----------



## rolio

DCFC1 said:


> Yes it is :cheers:
> 
> 
> Paris was'nt saturated with bombs like some other cities in Europe tho hey ??
> 
> 
> Actually Paris wasnt bombed at all ...


And? :nuts:


----------



## Nijal

DCFC1 said:


> Actually Paris wasnt bombed at all ...


FYI

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=830546


----------



## YalnızAdam

*ISTANBUL*


----------



## kar8117

DCFC1 said:


> This thread is getting so zzzzzz
> 
> 
> If I see another picture postcard of Paris or another static skyline of Rotterdam I will ............. lol



:blahblah:


----------



## TimeAndTide

*Another "picture postcard of Paris"*









Panorama : la Défense et alentours, du sommet de la tour Eiffel par Olivier Monbaillu, sur Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda

^^


Yellow Fever said:


> 6.* Both Russia and Turkey are categorized on SSC as part of the European section and therefore both countries are accepted as full European nations in our forum.*


----------



## Blackhavvk

viva_germany said:


> geography says izmir is not in europe. fact.


And?


----------



## Edil Arda

viva_germany said:


> geography says izmir is not in europe. fact.


this isn't a geography class, its a forum called Skyscrapercity and İzmir accepted as European by Skyscrapercity.


----------



## EbenenChef

Those rules are stupid if I may so. Even Azerbaijan is recognized as a European country. So is Izmir, Batumi and Ekaterinburg... Nonsense.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


main tower Frankfurt by carbonat-380, on Flickr


Skyline Frankfurt by carknue, on Flickr


View from Main Tower @ Night, Frankfurt, Germany by JH_1982, on Flickr


Tetris vs. Monopoly by norbert2.0, on Flickr


Frankfurt am Main Umschlagbahnhof 01 by stefan.chytrek, on Flickr


----------



## doguorsi2

viva_germany said:


> geography says izmir is not in europe. fact.


Actually geography says Europe is not a continent and barely a subcontinent but this is not the place for this. Go do your trolling somewhere else.

You have been reported for disobeying the thread rules. Cheers.


----------



## cancan-izmir

İzmir is better than many european cities.Have you ever been in Izmir? You should see.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Follow ssc rule or get out of this thread or even our forum.


----------



## Erhan

https://500px.com/photo/100893095/istanbul-at-the-night-by-serkan-sazak


----------



## kar8117

*Paris*


----------



## gehenaus

viva_germany said:


> not better than london. is izmir where IS fighters go on holidays before traveling to irak?


Stop being such a dick and do kindly **** off.


----------



## doguorsi2

gehenaus said:


> Stop being such a dick and do kindly **** off.


His avatar is the British flag, username is Germany and the location is New York. I am surprised he is not yet banned


----------



## cancan-izmir

viva_germany said:


> not better than london. is izmir where IS fighters go on holidays before traveling to irak?


I didn't mean London.Everybody knows how London is.You don't know anything about Izmir.Who cares?


----------



## Hudson11

*London*


Greenwich Park | City View by James_Beard, on Flickr


----------



## TimeAndTide

cancan-izmir said:


> *İzmir , Turkey
> *


This is what I call some creative work.
Very nice skyscraper.


----------



## Yellow Fever

doguorsi2 said:


> His avatar is the British flag, username is Germany and the location is New York. I am surprised he is not yet banned


I will look into it.


----------



## Yellow Fever

he is a return banned troll, so he is done!


----------



## doguorsi2

Opps he is already gone. Thanks man.


----------



## meteoforumitalia

cancan-izmir said:


> İzmir is better than many european cities.Have you ever been in Izmir? You should see.


and then? that's not the matter. the title of the TD is "BEST european SKYLINE", and you answered to a discussion about geography


----------



## cancan-izmir

thanks for everything.


----------



## cancan-izmir

actually the subject confused.At first , he mentioned "Izmir" than he talked about "fighters".Subject was not the fighters.So i tried to give an information that İzmir not a place like mentioned him.Sorry about that.


----------



## mlody89

warsaw
















by bird eye fb








by papaj








by benq69
new tower u/c mennica tower 130m


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Madrid, Spain*


100_0937 by MAYORAL SANCHEZ FAMILY, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

^^^
Well, I'm bit a surprised.

***

Density in Milan +7,400/sqkm
Density in Kiev +3,300/sqkm

source:wikipedia

and here some aerial pics...


----------



## Kænugarður

IThomas said:


> Density in Milan +7,400/sqkm
> Density in Kiev +3,300/sqkm


Kyiv area includes dozens of lifeless islands on the Dnieper and hundreds of acres of pristine forest in the city.



> http://cdn.c.photoshelter.com/img-g...ms1440ed20150130xljTB8RYIODRwfR/fit=1440x1440


...talking about high-rise buildings


----------



## dexter2

Kænugarður said:


> ^^ ^^ :rofl::applause:
> Old bad pics of Kyiv vs new picture of Milan :lol:
> You are a wonderful troll.
> 
> 2_*IThomas*
> 
> I study the history of architecture for 20 years.
> Don't get me wrong, I'm just stating the bare facts.


The only troll here is you, trigerring this city vs city talk. Typical new user that didn't learn the hard way.
I just picked photos from google, didn't look at dates. 
Reality is unfortunatley harsh for Kiev, even tho I like Ukraine. Just face the truth.


----------



## IThomas

Kænugarður said:


> Kyiv area includes dozens of lifeless islands on the Dnieper and hundreds of acres of pristine forest in the city.


lol even in Milan there are dozens of urban parks

***

BTW please users, post pics from all over europe. 

I'm sorry for the OT.


----------



## NOMAD€

Kiev is the best in the whole world! Nothing compares to Kiev! :troll:

@ Kaenugardur: You chose a completely disproportionate opponent to troll against. How could you even think of comparing Kiev to Milano..

Now please calm down your ego and stop this City VS City that you have started.
Thank you.


----------



## Kænugarður

IThomas said:


> even in Milan there are dozens of *urban parks*


^^ ^^


> Kyiv area includes dozens of *lifeless islands* on the Dnieper and *hundreds of acres of pristine forest* in the city.











http://alexcheban.livejournal.com/





































~70% of the territory of Kyiv consists of nature reserves.
===========================================

2_*NOMAD€*

I'm not interested in the opinion of the Kazakh user.

===========================================

More pics of Kyiv













































http://tov_tob.livejournal.com









...by dimocritus /Dima Korol/


----------



## Blackhavvk

What funny Italians. Seriously believe that their 3 skyscrapers in the center, along with 5 high-rise buildings to create the better skyline than 1 skyscraper and 40 high-rises?


----------



## ilbonboo

> I'm sorry but Milan is like a big village with a few high-rise buildings.


This is comedy gold. Milan big village... This is one of biggest, richest and most influential cities in Western Europe. It's urban area has over 5 million residents with very high population density(as for urban area). Compare urban area of Milan and urban area of Kiev and their densities. Milan doesn't have highrises popped out of nowhere all over city because this city actually has decent history, and very important historical landmarks which needs to be preserved. Kiev mostly contains of commieblocks.



> Seriously believe that their 3 skyscrapers in the center, along with 5 high-rise buildings to create the better skyline than 1 skyscraper and 40 high-rises?


Kiev doesn't have any skyline at all. And it's highrises are really bad quality compared to Milan. All city has very poor quality compared to Milan.


----------



## Kænugarður

2_*ilbonboo*

Kyiv is one of the oldest cities of Eastern Europe and played a pivotal role in the development of the medieval East Slavic civilization as well as in the modern Ukrainian nation. Kyiv (in the Middle Ages) was the capital of Rus, *the largest state in Europe*. The Kyiv Pechersk Lavra (Monastery of the Caves) was founded in the mid-11th century, is one of the most famous and important monasteries in the history of the Europe. It is *the largest Christian monastery in the world*.


----------



## Countach

Blackhavvk said:


> What funny Italians. Seriously believe that their 3 skyscrapers in the center, along with 5 high-rise buildings to create the better skyline than 1 skyscraper and 40 high-rises?


If you really like the skyline of Kiev more than the one of Milan I think that your taste in architecture and design is opinable.
You should learn from Italians about these topics instead of criticize them. Thanks to people with taste like yours Milan will be always easily one of the world capitals of design. Just comparing Kiev to Milan is funny.


----------



## ekko

Kiev looks like Hybrid of Moscow and Ekaterinburg


----------



## Kænugarður

^^ Incredible nonsense.


----------



## Kænugarður

*Kyiv*

I don't think that these high-rise buildings look ugly. :|

*101 Tower, 114 m*








http://fotki.yandex.ua

*PecherSky & IQ Business Center, 105 m*








by Lev Shevchenko

*H-Tower, 100 m*








https://www.facebook.com/hiltonkyivhotel


----------



## beaniepotato

Kænugarður, you are entirely entitled to your opinion. However, comparing two cities as vastly different as Milan and Kiev is wrong. There is nothing to compare, in my humble opinion. I think you'll find that most people in this thread will agree with the fact that Milan is the more developed city of the two. Kiev is not bad, and it's getting there, but you can't come here and pass your opinion as fact. Unnecessary amounts of drama is being caused, and it is bothering the users who come here to see friendly discussion and pictures of European skylines. Please fight this battle somewhere else, if you insist.


----------



## Kænugarður

^^ I do not like to compare different cities. I didn't start the flame war.
BTW, I really like your country.


----------



## Blackhavvk

Countach said:


> If you really like the skyline of Kiev more than the one of Milan I think that your taste in architecture and design is opinable.
> You should learn from Italians about these topics instead of criticize them. Thanks to people with taste like yours Milan will be always easily one of the world capitals of design. Just comparing Kiev to Milan is funny.


Quality of skyscrapers in Moscow IBC is much higher than in any city in Europe (except London can), that does not prevent some people say that there is 5, 6, 7, 8 skyline in Europe. I'm not saying that in Milan worse high rise buildings. They are really better then in Kiev. I'm just saying that they are in Milan, 10, and 40 in Kiev. Skyline Milan overrated to me. Rotterdam same.
Fair list top 15:
1) Moscow
2) Paris 
3) Istambul
4) London
5) Frankfurt
6) Warsaw
7) Benidorm
8) Ekaterinburg
9) Kiev
10) Milan
11) Rotterdam
12) Baku
13) Barselona
14) Madrid
15) Viena


----------



## Countach

Blackhavvk said:


> Quality of skyscrapers in Moscow IBC is much higher than in any city in Europe (except London can), that does not prevent some people say that there is 5, 6, 7, 8 skyline in Europe. I'm not saying that in Milan worse high rise buildings. They are really better then in Kiev. I'm just saying that they are in Milan, 10, and 40 in Kiev. Skyline Milan overrated to me. Rotterdam same.
> Fair list top 15:
> 1) Moscow
> 2) Paris
> 3) Istambul
> 4) London
> 5) Frankfurt
> 6) Warsaw
> 7) Benidorm
> 8) Ekaterinburg
> 9) Kiev
> 10) Milan
> 11) Rotterdam
> 12) Baku
> 13) Barselona
> 14) Madrid
> 15) Viena


I like eastern Europe (my wife is half Russian and so my daughter is partially Russian too) but it seems that tastes are different there...... however no problem for me.


----------



## Kænugarður

*Dnipropetrovsk,Ukraine*









https://vk.com/dp.photo


----------



## kisssme




----------



## kisssme




----------



## NOMAD€

Blackhavvk said:


> You just listed skyscrapers of Milan. I do not know how to solve that at least one of them better than the ones that I have proposed. I did not want to talk about the height, and I'm not saying that this is important. But regardless of the height of the CoC and tastes beautiful than Dritto and Evolution beautiful than Unicredit. And Bosco is not a skyscraper, and even more controversial than Mercuriy.


IMHO, Europe is full of highrises and skyscrapers much more beautiful, interesting (and some of them even won awards that Moscow of course didn't and never will) than some skyscrapers in Moscow, you can check it yourself on the Internet if you didn't have the chance to see them with your very own eyes.
I don't have to prove you anything as it's not a "mine is better than yours" contest.
Have some humility, please.


----------



## Bligh

Blackhavvk said:


> Okay. Mercury controversial building. But the rest of the skyscrapers that I showed better than any skyscraper in Milan. Moreover, I do not think that there skyscrapers in Europe is better than these. *Ready to see your options skyscrapers better than CoC Evolution and Oko*


Okay sure! 

- The Gherkin, London
- The Leadenhall Building, London
- The Shard, London
- First Tower, Paris
- Torre Caja, Madrid
- Torre de Cristal, Madrid
- Unicredit Tower, Milan 
- DC Towers, Vienna 
- Turning Torso, Malmo
- Tour D2, Paris
- The Beetham Tower, Manchester
- Tour Carpe Diem, Paris
- The {new} ECB HQ, Frankfurt


I could go _on and on and on_, but I think you get the idea...


----------



## Blackhavvk

IThomas said:


> Three examples:
> 1) UniCredit Tower - Among TOP 10 Emporis 2012, that rewards skyscrapers for excellence in their aesthetic and functional design.
> 
> 2) Palazzo Regione Lombardia - 2012 International Architecture Award for the best new global design.
> 
> 3) Bosco Verticale - 2014 International Highrise Award. It blazes the trail for greened highrises and can be considered a prototype for the cities of tomorrow.
> 
> Bye


1) It








and it









better then it


Evrasia 99911 said:


> *11.7.13*


LOOOOOOL!!!!!


----------



## thejoe

Blackhavvk said:


> Do not tell me. Milan does not have anything like that. Neither height nor quality.


:lol:


----------



## Apteryx

OK let's start with:
DISCUSS: Best Modern European Skyline (Part4)
opcorn:


----------



## NOMAD€

Blackhavvk said:


> better then it


You said it.


----------



## Blackhavvk

Bligh said:


> Okay sure!
> 
> - The Gherkin, London
> - The Leadenhall Building, London
> - The Shard, London
> - First Tower, Paris
> - Torre Caja, Madrid
> - Torre de Cristal, Madrid
> - Unicredit Tower, Milan
> - DC Towers, Vienna
> - Turning Torso, Malmo
> - Tour D2, Paris
> - The Beetham Tower, Manchester
> - Tour Carpe Diem, Paris
> - The {new} ECB HQ, Frankfurt
> 
> 
> I could go _on and on and on_, but I think you get the idea...


The Gherkin, London vs CoC
http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=oneonone&otherday=20120806
Eurocup final 
Winner - CoC
Torre Caja, Madrid and First Tower, Paris struggled to get out against the CoC
http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=oneonone&otherday=20120703
an lose it
http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=oneonone&otherday=20120712
Shard....
http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=oneonone&otherday=20120720
Turing torso lose Gherkin, CoC win.
http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=oneonone&otherday=20120719
Enough already lie


----------



## Quicksilver

Blackhavvk said:


> Okay. Mercury controversial building. But the rest of the skyscrapers that I showed better than any skyscraper in Milan. Moreover, I do not think that there skyscrapers in Europe is better than these. Ready to see your options skyscrapers better than CoC Evolution and Oko


If you talk about quality the cladding of CoC are on of the wosrt quality i've ever seen in reality. Good glass is rare thing in Moscow. Planning is also queationable. There are OK skycrapers but it terms of quality there are far behind.


----------



## Bligh

Blackhavvk said:


> The Gherkin, London vs CoC
> http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=oneonone&otherday=20120806
> Eurocup final
> Winner - CoC
> Torre Caja, Madrid and First Tower, Paris struggled to get out against the CoC
> http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=oneonone&otherday=20120703
> an lose it
> http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=oneonone&otherday=20120712
> Shard....
> http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=oneonone&otherday=20120720
> Turing torso lose Gherkin, CoC win.
> http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=oneonone&otherday=20120719
> Enough already lie


Oh of course! These completely out-balance the number of international architecture awards the buildings I listed received.


----------



## thejoe

These stupid awards means nothing..everyone rooting for their home ignoring everything else..when we talk about innovation, technology, energy, architectural details, characteristics? Started to assess the technical aspects, according to a vision of the XXI century and forgotten old and empty words as skyline, height, beauty...


----------



## alexss1987

Blackhavvk said:


> You just listed skyscrapers of Milan. I do not know how to solve that at least one of them better than the ones that I have proposed. I did not want to talk about the height, and I'm not saying that this is important. But regardless of the height of the CoC and tastes beautiful than Dritto and Evolution beautiful than Unicredit. And Bosco is not a skyscraper, and even more controversial than Mercuriy.


Nevertheless you propose skyscrapers of Moscow to assert that Kiev has a better skyline than Milan or Rotterdam. Now if you please compare anything from KIEV to skyscrapers of Milan and Rotterdam...


----------



## meteoforumitalia

stop stop stop!!

we could just go on for the rest of the times, they are just opinions and tastes!!

all started with the comparison between Milan and Kiev skylines, and the only objective thing we can say about that is number and height of buildings, alone, are not the most important aspects to make a Skyline to be top: a super serie of residential commieblocks scattered among forests and natural lands, in therms of skyline, could be not enough to overtake a more historical city with, yes, an average of shorter buildings, but 10-15 highrises (plus some skyscrapers) of impact in a cluster.

..and I repeat: we are talking about skyline. 
as city, I really like Kiev in general, and its natural setting


----------



## Blackhavvk

Bligh said:


> Oh of course! These completely out-balance the number of international architecture awards the buildings I listed received.


Of course, because your organization give out prizes all Western European countries, buyout makes less than 1% of skyscrapers in the world. You seriously believe that Europe is better in the world of skyscrapers? Okay, I'm tired of arguing with you. Objectively, you then no skyscrapers that here compare. In Moscow, almost as many as 200+ throughout Western Europe and many more like them. I think you should continue to be glad that you are building a couple of 150+ skyscrapers and continue to believe that you really the best skyscraper in 2012. Well, I'm going to watch our thread about double towers 288m and the second cluster of skyscrapers in Moscow. I think in 2050 you will also be like that. Although hardly ...


----------



## EbenenChef

This tread accounts for about 90% of beef in the skyscrapercity forums.

Wouldn't it be a lot easier to divide this discussion so that on the one hand western europeans and on the other hand russians, ukranians and the like have their own section? 

Let the russians boast with their commie blocks and handful skyscraper on their own time.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


Skyline Frankfurt by carknue, on Flickr


----------



## ilbonboo

> stop stop stop!!
> 
> we could just go on for the rest of the times, they are just opinions and tastes!!





> Can anyone please stop this flame?


I hate skyscrapercity. Here, you have thread with word DISCUSS in subject but still for people here perfect thread is when everyone just spam photos of their cities and occasionally comment like "oh great!". No place for REAL discussion, no place for criticism. Thanks but I'm out. I'm going to place where discussing is not crime against humanity.


----------



## alexss1987

Blackhavvk said:


> Of course, because your organization give out prizes all Western European countries, buyout makes less than 1% of skyscrapers in the world. You seriously believe that Europe is better in the world of skyscrapers? Okay, I'm tired of arguing with you. Objectively, you then no skyscrapers that here compare. In Moscow, almost as many as 200+ throughout Western Europe and many more like them. I think you should continue to be glad that you are building a couple of 150+ skyscrapers and continue to believe that you really the best skyscraper in 2012. Well, I'm going to watch our thread about double towers 288m and the second cluster of skyscrapers in Moscow. I think in 2050 you will also be like that. Although hardly ...


Western Europe will never even participate in this contest. We have highly historical buildings and we top up with a few high quality skyscrapers that will not desrupt the context.. You are just building a lot of high towers, but do you think it is something so special? Moscow can look impressive if you compare to Western Europe, compare it to Shanghai, Dubai, Hong Kong or NYC and it's still nothing. So please stop listing the heights of your towers as if it was something impressive. 

Yes in Europe we won´t have dozens of supertalls, nor this is something that European people look forward to. We look forward to nice design and good integration with the pre-existing historical buildings. If you want to compare for the number of skyscrapers and the height, you should compete with UAE, China and NYC. But then guess what, your 288m towers look tiny and lonely... Building a 300m tower today is not an impressive achievement. They build 800m towers and are going for 1 km in the Arabian countires, and China is collecting 600m +. New York City still has so many skyscrapers >300 that it will take 100 years for Moscow to compete...


----------



## Bligh

Blackhavvk said:


> Of course, because your organization give out prizes all Western European countries, buyout makes less than 1% of skyscrapers in the world. You seriously believe that Europe is better in the world of skyscrapers? Okay, I'm tired of arguing with you. Objectively, you then no skyscrapers that here compare. In Moscow, almost as many as 200+ throughout Western Europe and many more like them. I think you should continue to be glad that you are building a couple of 150+ skyscrapers and continue to believe that you really the best skyscraper in 2012. Well, I'm going to watch our thread about double towers 288m and the second cluster of skyscrapers in Moscow. I think in 2050 you will also be like that. Although hardly ...


You can't always hide behind the "Western Europe" or "The West" argument. 

I think that some of the towers in Moscow are lovely. I made that list for effect. Moscow is not the centre of European Skyscraper Design. It does have a very impressive skyline - certainly one of the best in Europe and the world. However, it's hard for someone like me to let someone like you bulldoze over other forumers opinions and feelings - especially when they are so bias and pro-Russian. 


You my friend are a little naive.

Ciao! :cheers:


----------



## Blackhavvk

EbenenChef said:


> This tread accounts for about 90% of beef in the skyscrapercity forums.
> 
> Wouldn't it be a lot easier to divide this discussion so that on the one hand western europeans and on the other hand russians, ukranians and the like have their own section?
> 
> Let the russians boast with their commie blocks and handful skyscraper on their own time.


Even our bunch of skyscrapers - the largest number of skyscrapers in Europe. We live in commiblocks (not I, but many Russian). And you live mostly in cardboard 1-2 storey buildings (of course not all, but many of our people live in good modern or historic homes, non commiblocks), which is every Russian family outside the city in nature and called Datcha. I think you should reconsider the value.


----------



## meteoforumitalia

ilbonboo said:


> I hate skyscrapercity. Here, you have thread with word DISCUSS in subject but still for people here perfect thread is when everyone just spam photos of their cities and occasionally comment like "oh great!". No place for REAL discussion, no place for criticism. Thanks but I'm out. I'm going to place where discussing is not crime against humanity.


I agree, but there are discussions and discussions. this is a city vs city.


----------



## ilbonboo

alexss1987 said:


> New York City still has so many skyscrapers >300 that it will take 100 years for Moscow to compete...


Funniest thing about whole this Russian and Eastern European circlejerk is that they don't have great historical architecture centres like Rome, Paris, Florence, Milan, London etc neither really impressive skyscrapers compared to real big guys there. They are building supertalls to compensate their cities full of horrible commieblocks but they don't even do it properly.


----------



## Blackhavvk

ilbonboo said:


> Funniest thing about whole this Russian and Eastern European circlejerk is that they don't have great historical architecture centres like Rome, Paris, Florence, Milan, London etc neither really impressive skyscrapers compared to real big guys there. They are building supertalls to compensate their cities full of horrible commieblocks but they don't even do it properly.


What a stupid. Visit the city of St. Petersburg. See what a lot of historic architecture. In Moscow, it is also very much. The entire area within the Garden Ring - historical buildings.We are not going to be compared with the United States and China. The most important thing that we have there are historical buildings and skyscrapers.


----------



## kisssme




----------



## EbenenChef

Blackhavvk said:


> What a stupid. Visit the city of St. Petersburg. See what a lot of historic architecture. In Moscow, it is also very much. The entire area within the Garden Ring - historical buildings.


I've been to St. Petersburg. Even the "old" part of the town is decayed. And St. Petersburg still consists of 90% commie blocks. And thats just one city in russia with some attemps of different architecture.


----------



## Blackhavvk

EbenenChef said:


> I've been to St. Petersburg. Even the "old" part of the town is decayed. And St. Petersburg still consists of 90% commie blocks. And thats just one city in russia with some attemps of different architecture.


How long have you been in St. Petersburg? Now the city is put in order. 90% commiblock a lie. This does not exist anywhere in Russia. We certainly have more of the city. Yaroslavl - its center - Unesco heritage. Rostov Velikiy. Kazan. Come and see.


----------



## Countach

ilbonboo said:


> Funniest thing about whole this Russian and Eastern European circlejerk is that they don't have great historical architecture centres like Rome, Paris, Florence, Milan, London etc neither really impressive skyscrapers compared to real big guys there. They are building supertalls to compensate their cities full of horrible commieblocks but they don't even do it properly.


I think that it would be better for eastern countries to spend their money differently, I see no sense in biulding shining skyscrapers when their cities are full of commieblocks and asbsestos roofs.. and outside the big cities it is even worst.

At the same time I think that you are wrong about historical centers because also in eastern Europe there are very good ones.


----------



## Bligh

^^^^ lovely picture of Paris. Different angle from the usual shots. I like it!


----------



## Bligh

Countach said:


> At the same time I think that you are wrong about historical centers because also in eastern Europe there are very good ones.


Yes, this is very true.


----------



## Blackhavvk

Bligh said:


> especially when they are so bias and pro-Russian.
> 
> 
> You my friend are a little naive.
> 
> Ciao! :cheers:


And you do not biased and naive giving here is a list of skyscrapers?


Bligh said:


> Okay sure!
> 
> - The Gherkin, London
> - The Leadenhall Building, London
> - The Shard, London
> - First Tower, Paris
> - Torre Caja, Madrid
> - Torre de Cristal, Madrid
> - Unicredit Tower, Milan
> - DC Towers, Vienna
> - Turning Torso, Malmo
> - Tour D2, Paris
> - The Beetham Tower, Manchester
> - Tour Carpe Diem, Paris
> - The {new} ECB HQ, Frankfurt
> 
> 
> I could go _on and on and on_, but I think you get the idea...


The main thing people support, although fool is clear that most of them can not be compared with the 3 best Moscow skyscrapers. Only a couple of them is a high-quality examples of architecture that can be compared. But you're saying that they're all better. This is the limit of naivety and prejudice.


----------



## Bligh

Blackhavvk said:


> And you do not biased and naive giving here is a list of skyscrapers?
> 
> The main thing people support, although fool is clear that most of them can not be compared with the 3 best Moscow skyscrapers. Only a couple of them is a high-quality examples of architecture that can be compared. But you're saying that they're all better. This is the limit of naivety and prejudice.


You're insisting that these 3 Moscow skyscrapers are the best in design and you call me naive?

My list included many beautiful skyscrapers from all over Europe. I could have literally have gone on and on with the list. 

I wasn't saying that they were all definitely better... but I know that many people - professionally or enthusiastically - would say so depending on their opinion.


----------



## dexter2

ilbonboo said:


> Funniest thing about whole this Russian and Eastern European circlejerk is that they don't have great historical architecture centres like Rome, Paris, Florence, Milan, London etc neither really impressive skyscrapers compared to real big guys there. They are building supertalls to compensate their cities full of horrible commieblocks but they don't even do it properly.


Well, actually London in terms of historical architecture is propably worse than Moscow and for sure than St Petersburg. But It would be better if Nazies didn't bomb it. 
And St Petersburg was built in sole purpose of resembling European cities. 

So in general, I agree, especially with that last part. But well, this is just different mentality and way thinking about cities and urbanism - much worse, that is for sure. Unfortunately almost all Asian cities look like that right now and for now Russia is much more influenced by that specific way of development than it is by European.


----------



## KlausDiggy

------------


----------



## dexter2

You forgot SkyTower in Wrocław.


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^no, point 47


----------



## KlausDiggy

There are by my count exactly 90 skyscrapers in Western Europe. This includes (Spain, France, Monaco, Italy, Germany, Sweden, UK, Belgium, Netherlands, Austria and Switzerland)

Of these, 25 buildings are 200m high.


The major part (156 skyscraper) is located in the countries Russia, Turkey,
Poland, Ukraine, Azerbaijan, Georgia and Bosnia and Herzegovina.


44 of these are 200m high.


----------



## Union Man

dexter2 said:


> Well, actually London in terms of historical architecture is propably worse than Moscow and for sure than St Petersburg.


Please do explain how you managed to get this opinion?


----------



## Noren_

alexss1987 said:


> But then guess what, your 288m towers look tiny and lonely... Building a 300m tower today is not an impressive achievement.


If Moscow towers look tiny what we can say about the rest of Europe? Microscopic? :lol:

Some Europeans has unimaginable complexes, they are ready to pour Moscow by shit just because it doesn't want to build small gray boxes.


----------



## ilbonboo

> Please do explain how you managed to get this opinion?


Yeah... Maybe I'm biased and prejudiced but for me in Russia nothing comes close to House of Parliament, Tower Bridge and St. Paul Cathedral. Orthodox architecture is all about kitsch.


----------



## alexss1987

Noren_ said:


> If Moscow towers look tiny what we can say about the rest of Europe? Microscopic? :lol:
> 
> Some Europeans has unimaginable complexes, they are ready to pour Moscow by shit just because it doesn't want to build small gray boxes.


The rest of Europe is not participating to the contest for who's got the tallest tower. It's you who come here bragging about the size, something that we don't care about at all. Then obviously if you want to brag so much about size. it's normal to make you notice that your skyline is nothing so special in terms of size.

People don't come to Europe for skyscrapers anyway, no-one comes here from USA or China or dubai to see skyscrapers.. They come for the churches and historic heritage and this is what we preserve by avoiding building hundreds of oversized boxes. Rather we build a few skyscrapers with an internationally appreciated design that do integrated nicely in history-rich cities.. So this is probably the reason we have such discordant opinions on skyscrapers.


----------



## Noren_

alexss1987 said:


> The rest of Europe is not participating to the contest for who's got the tallest tower. It's you who come here bragging about the size, something that we don't care about at all. Then obviously if you want to brag so much about size. it's normal to make you notice that your skyline is nothing so special in terms of size.


Sorry, but isn't it yours?



> But then guess what, your 288m towers look tiny and lonely... Building a 300m tower today is not an impressive achievement


Don't care about size, he said.


----------



## alexss1987

Noren_ said:


> Sorry, but isn't it yours?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't care about size, he said.


Ok.. you seem not to understand, mine was a reply, to someone who was bragging about size:



> Well, I'm going to watch our thread about double towers 288m and the second cluster of skyscrapers in Moscow. I think in 2050 you will also be like that. Although hardly ...


And I replied that:


> Western Europe will never even participate in this contest. We have highly historical buildings and we top up with a few high quality skyscrapers that will not desrupt the context


and


> Yes in Europe we won´t have dozens of supertalls, nor this is something that European people look forward to. We look forward to nice design and good integration with the pre-existing historical buildings.


AND CONCLUDED BY:



> *If you want to compare for the number of skyscrapers and the height*, you should compete with UAE, China and NYC. But then guess what, your 288m towers look tiny and lonely...


So don´t take my words out of context... It's pretty clear that I mean, that IF SIZE IS SO IMPORTANT TO YOU, then maybe you shouldn´t come here and brag about it with Europeans who don´t give a **** about it. Go and brag about your size with forumers from China or Dubai, and see how they laugh at you.

To finish, Many European scrapers have better design and quality than most Russian towers and Arabian and Chinese have bigger size, so Russian scrapers are really nothing so impressive to justify your arrogant attitude..


----------



## Kænugarður

ilbonboo said:


> Orthodox architecture is all about kitsch.


:cripes: You live in a world of stereotypes.

Here is an example of 'Orthodox architecture': 
http://photoe.kiev.ua/Photos/2012.09.03.NIght.Kiev/IMG_2278_SM.jpg
http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/tov_tob/21010671/1987598/1987598_original.jpg
http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/tov_tob/21010671/1981756/1981756_original.jpg
http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/tov_tob/21010671/1986554/1986554_original.jpg
http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/tov_tob/21010671/1985531/1985531_original.jpg
&
http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff121/VARTT/Lviv/Lviv_by_Vart8.jpg
http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff121/VARTT/Lviv/Lviv_by_Vart6.jpg

'Orthodox' palace in Kyiv: http://cs405826.userapi.com/v405826541/4d6e/vpjhTl6LY48.jpg

BTW, Kyiv is one of the capitals of Art Nouveau in Europe.
'Orthodox' Art Nouveau in Kyiv:
http://cs411418.userapi.com/v411418541/21d8/1St6dLZJuWw.jpg
http://cs11497.vkontakte.ru/u7759541/92347129/z_fecb7e59.jpg
http://cs11497.vkontakte.ru/u7759541/92347129/z_a1007891.jpg
http://cs11497.userapi.com/u7759541/92347129/z_4449969d.jpg
http://cs308123.userapi.com/v308123541/5454/Riy_Oo_Rw4E.jpg
http://cs4418.vkontakte.ru/u7759541/92347129/z_1e59b95c.jpg
http://cs308122.userapi.com/v308122541/4622/4bhFPOgzJB8.jpg
http://cs11497.vkontakte.ru/u7759541/92347129/z_f64f1a18.jpg
http://cs9239.vkontakte.ru/u7759541/115384673/z_d4399c3d.jpg
http://cs308122.userapi.com/v308122541/466a/9yY35h7QmMY.jpg
^^ ^^
Orthodox kitsch.  I think that it looks awful. :|


----------



## Dasf Sturm

Kænugarður said:


> :cripes: You live in a world of stereotypes.
> 
> Here is an example of 'Orthodox architecture':
> http://photoe.kiev.ua/Photos/2012.09.03.NIght.Kiev/IMG_2278_SM.jpg
> http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/tov_tob/21010671/1987598/1987598_original.jpg
> http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/tov_tob/21010671/1981756/1981756_original.jpg
> http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/tov_tob/21010671/1986554/1986554_original.jpg
> http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/tov_tob/21010671/1985531/1985531_original.jpg
> &
> http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff121/VARTT/Lviv/Lviv_by_Vart8.jpg
> http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff121/VARTT/Lviv/Lviv_by_Vart6.jpg
> 
> 'Orthodox' palace in Kyiv: http://cs405826.userapi.com/v405826541/4d6e/vpjhTl6LY48.jpg
> 
> BTW, Kyiv is one of the capitals of Art Nouveau in Europe.
> 'Orthodox' Art Nouveau in Kyiv:
> http://cs411418.userapi.com/v411418541/21d8/1St6dLZJuWw.jpg
> http://cs11497.vkontakte.ru/u7759541/92347129/z_fecb7e59.jpg
> http://cs11497.vkontakte.ru/u7759541/92347129/z_a1007891.jpg
> http://cs11497.userapi.com/u7759541/92347129/z_4449969d.jpg
> http://cs308123.userapi.com/v308123541/5454/Riy_Oo_Rw4E.jpg
> http://cs4418.vkontakte.ru/u7759541/92347129/z_1e59b95c.jpg
> http://cs308122.userapi.com/v308122541/4622/4bhFPOgzJB8.jpg
> http://cs11497.vkontakte.ru/u7759541/92347129/z_f64f1a18.jpg
> http://cs9239.vkontakte.ru/u7759541/115384673/z_d4399c3d.jpg
> http://cs308122.userapi.com/v308122541/466a/9yY35h7QmMY.jpg
> ^^ ^^
> Orthodox kitsch.  I think that it looks awful. :|


Mate, nobody says Kiev is an ugly city, we know it has a very beautiful historic centre; but _at the moment _Kiev's skyline even if it's dense hasn't got quality. I know there are some nice skyscrapers but they don't form a cluster...


----------



## Quicksilver

Union Man said:


> Please do explain how you managed to get this opinion?


I also was wondering about this?


----------



## Avangard-55

I don't knot why some discuss about quality of the skyscrapers in Moscow. For me they have all very high quality. And if someone is talking about the design, it' always a question of different opinions. Someone like them, someone not. I also don't like all, but I also don't like towers in London or Rotterdam.

By the way I know many don't like the Mercury City Tower. I didn't also first, but now I love this tower and specially the golden/orange cladding. It's just a question of different opinions. I most like a comment of someone here, who wrote: " this tower is so gangster "  I've nothing to add to this.

*Photos by Night City Dream*


----------



## Radiokott

Getting back on topic

*Ekaterinbrurg*



ZaVaR said:


> Сегодняшний малиновый закат:


----------



## Quicksilver

I personally don't like cladding and glass on all but few towers in Moscow. It's truly cheap and nasty, to be honest. It can destroy any good design.


----------



## ilbonboo

> Getting back on topic


Like we were posting out of topic... This is what "DISCUSS" means for you? Only showing photos of cities? I don't know about you but I grew up in Western values and freedom of speech is one of them. If there is something I don't like I should have right to say it especially in thread *dedicated* to "DISCUSSION".


----------



## Wolfowitsch

ilbonboo said:


> Like we were posting out of topic... This is what "DISCUSS" means for you? Only showing photos of cities? I don't know about you but I grew up in Western values and freedom of speech is one of them. If there is something I don't like I should have right to say it especially in thread *dedicated* to "DISCUSSION".


oh man, just calm down please, he just posted some new photos


----------



## DCFC1

my new top ten 


1. London... just the biggest city in Europe with the most diversity and quality

2. Paris ... Could easily be my number one ! Gorgeous and beautiful ! :cheers:

3. Istanbul... Massive.. historic.. beautiful.. . relevent.. .. happening :cheers:

4. Frankfurt... Uber American skyline on the rhine .. ok main .. manchester is bigger than frankfurt lol .. but it's Germany's financial centre :bowtie:

5. Moscow .. .. Commie grey architecure explodes all around Moscow but the island of supertalls puts it at no 5 

6. Warsaw... yep it really does look impressive ! And Happening ! It would be higher but for lack of quality and diversity 

7. Rotterdam ... Ubiquitous on these pages !! :nuts:.. But ... Until another city challenges , Rotterdam is def top ten ... just too boring and straight hno:

8. Madrid... it's getting tricky now .. but Madrid is a capital city ooooozing history and it's skyline is starting to happen imo :cheers:


9. Birmingham ... yep ! Why not ? Big city with a nice skyline .. absolutley ignored on these pages ..

10. Vienna ... Again another big city totally ignored on these pages ..


----------



## Blackpool88

I personally think there is a lot more to it than just the skyscrapers themselves, it's how they sit in the wider context of the city. On pictures of Paris for example, it doesn't have the supertall height but it has an unquestionable beauty and elegance combined with the old city that makes me think 'wow, I'd love to live there', similarly London is slightly more rugged but it has towers woven into an urban density with contrasting styles and a megacity feel that make it look superb. Frankfurt has an awesome skyline in a more classic north american style. Moscow, I think has some individually amazing towers, City of Capitals, for example, are probably in my top 3 skyscrapers in Europe but it is lacking in the urban context of the others. They are not surrounded by density like The City or La Defence and the wider landscape of the city is not particularly appealing, it doesn't feel like the cluster has grown organically based on an economic demand. I feel kind of the same for Rotterdam (lack of beautiful urban context) but that gets my credit for being so impressive for what is realistically a tier 3 European city. Milan is getting there but is still not at at the top table, when I was there a few months ago on the ground, I didn't even see the towers. Liverpool in my eyes is a dark horse, it has a real elegance and balance when viewed from across the river.

Anyway just my two cents, here is my top 10

1. Paris
2. London
3. Frankfurt
4. Moscow
5. Istanbul
6. Warsaw
7. Rotterdam
8. Milan
9. Liverpool
10. The Hague


----------



## markfos

Cool video with some great shots of the Polish capital. My favs are from the Royal Park. It's a real "Phoenix" city, there was nothing but rubble in 1945.


----------



## markfos

Scary...



> *Moscow's half-empty $12 billion financial district looks worse than you imagined*
> 
> Moscow's financial district, with its $12 billion worth of skyscrapers, was meant to be a gleaming beacon for Russia's post-Soviet market economy.
> 
> But now with Russia's economy in free-fall, the Moscow City complex property values have nosedived, construction sites are abandoned, and vacancy rates have soared to 45%, according to real estate consultants Blackwood.
> 
> Moscow-based photographer Konstantin Salomatin visited the area for Business Insider on a recent weekday to see how bad it really is.


Read more: http://uk.businessinsider.com/moscows-empty-financial-district-photos-2015-3?op=1?r=US#ixzz3TxeybFaU


----------



## IThomas

Milan's Porta Nuova detail


----------



## EbenenChef

^^
Interesting article indeed... Especially the photos


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Rotterdam by Marco Raaphorst, on Flickr
Skyline, Rotterdam by marcvanderstelt, on Flickr
AIDAmar & NEXUS , HDR by kees torn, on Flickr
Rotterdam 2014 by partkomjati, on Flickr


----------



## Core Rising

DCFC1 said:


> 9. Birmingham ... yep ! Why not ? Big city with a nice skyline .. absolutley ignored on these pages ..


*Birmingham*

IMG_6714.jpg by corerising, on Flickr

IMG_6658.jpg by corerising, on Flickr

IMG_6660.jpg by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## Axel76NG

My current top 10: 

1) Paris: beautiful and dense cluster simply looks great from all angles. However it could do with more height variation and some more interesting designs.

2) Moscow: has some very good designs and the greatest height in a clearly defined cluster. However the cluster itself is fairly small and lacks height variation 

3) London: has the best looking individual buildings in Europe and will likely be number one in the future. However the individual clusters are small and don't work very well as a whole. The city: too messy; CW: too boxy

4) Frankfurt

5) Istanbul

6) Warsaw

7) Milan

8) The Hague

9) Rotterdam

10) Lyon


----------



## VITORIA MAN

lyon ???


----------



## coth

markfos said:


> Scary...
> Read more: http://uk.businessinsider.com/moscows-empty-financial-district-photos-2015-3?op=1?r=US#ixzz3TxeybFaU


total racist rubbish with selective photos of construction sites where you can't get in.

let's sort those shots out.


1. Dirt, yes. Some, yet not all, construction companies poorely control cleanliness. But again it's late winter. Someone needs to learn about the climate.
This is construction of underground pedestrian way to metro stations. One metro station was built and opened many years ago. Another should open in 2016. That's a large project - over 50km long surface circle line that is under very active construction.
http://static1.uk.businessinsider.c...er-was-meant-to-rival-manhattan-or-london.jpg


2. Nothing wrong with those. Pretty much active recent projects, nearly completed.
http://static2.uk.businessinsider.c...the-tallest-one-the-federation-tower-east.jpg
http://static5.uk.businessinsider.c...story-double-helix-shaped-evolution-tower.jpg
http://static1.uk.businessinsider.c...al-estate-analyst-told-the-new-york-times.jpg
http://static4.uk.businessinsider.c...ns-from-the-west-causing-a-crisis-in-2014.jpg


3. Federation Tower was resumed for your known. The core is already topped. Just a dome on top left to build.
http://static6.uk.businessinsider.c...tal-cost-has-been-estimated-at-12-billion.jpg


4. This is left of first photo. It was opened just few days ago. Not much people because both buildings on sides are under construction. Yet the one on left almost finished. Those on right should be finished next year. The building in front has another 2 metro stations underneath it with 1 more under construction.
http://static3.uk.businessinsider.c...5ea-1200/the-streets-are-strikingly-empty.jpg


5. The empty plot of recently demolished building prepared for another mid-rise building. Why should construction site full of people? Most of development in IBC since beggining are owned by 
http://static2.uk.businessinsider.c...the-only-people-salomatin-saw-were-guards.jpg


6. Side of former Russia Tower plot. Currently very actively under construction Renaissance Towers. Most of Moscow IBC actually since beginning owned by Turkish companies. They doesn't much care about oil. And for them and their Turkish banks construction in Russia is now twice cheaper.
http://static4.uk.businessinsider.c...00/there-were-almost-no-other-pedestrians.jpg


7. For once yes, graffiti is a problem. It's up to Police.
http://static5.uk.businessinsider.c...ffiti-in-places-once-meant-to-be-pristine.jpg


8. Again, that's a total lie. Evolution Tower is nearly to be finished.
http://static6.uk.businessinsider.c...ed-in-the-last-three-years-says-salomatin.jpg


9. The small construction site for tunnels beyond of 3rd metro station I was talking about (out of 5 metro stations in total). Station itself is already built. That's another circle line. First phase should be completed in 2016 with second in 2017-2018 making nearly half of a line. There are two circle metro lines under construction. One, underground, shifted to south and one, surface shifted to north.
http://static4.uk.businessinsider.c...d-demand-for-office-space-in-the-district.jpg


10. Not sure what's here.
http://static4.uk.businessinsider.c...the-vacancy-rate-to-50-by-the-end-of-2015.jpg


11. Not sure if it's IBC, but you can obviously see cranes behind. And those Muscovite most probably communist or us-paid marginal. They always agaisnt of anything that happens in a country.
http://static4.uk.businessinsider.c...a-born-and-bred-muscovite-its-an-eye-sore.jpg


12. This underground pedestrian way is not opened yet. 
http://static1.uk.businessinsider.c...or-things-like-hostels-or-a-movie-theater.jpg



The district is good for one thing, though, Salomatin says: *"At night, people will drive out to an abandoned parking lot or construction area with a bottle of vodka or cognac, and just sit and look at the lights."*
This is obviously said not by a Muscovite, so totally faked up. Vodka isn't popular in Moscow.


----------



## KlausDiggy

DCFC1 said:


> my new top ten
> 
> 4. Frankfurt... Uber American skyline on the rhine .. ok main .. manchester is bigger than frankfurt lol .. but it's Germany's financial centre :bowtie:


What makes you think that Manchester is greater than Frankfurt /Main.

*Manchester* city area has *514,000 inhabitants*.
In the metropolitan region live *2.55 Mio inhabitans*.

--->https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manchester


*Frankfurt* city area has *701,000 inhabitans*. 
In the advanced city area live *2.5 Mio inhabitans*.
And in the metropolitan region of Rhine-Main live *5.5 Mio inhabitans*.

--->https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frankfurt_am_Main


hno:


----------



## Apteryx

I could have say the same, thank you for the data!


----------



## Union Man

Correct me if I'm wrong but Manchester's URBAN(Continuous built up area) population is 2,553,379. Don't know its metro, as we don't really organise data in that unit in the UK. Anyway Frankfurt obviously has the better skyline regardless.


----------



## kisssme




----------



## levaniX

I consider London skyline the best for several reasons (I've been there twice btw)
Comfortable space near buildings, lots of details on ground level, contemporary art installations, decent cladding, generally lively area, mix of historical buildings in the City and skyscrapers is fascinating and this contrast look pretty much relevant, except I hate post-modernist rubbish monstrous architecture of late 80s-early 90s. 

Talking of Canary Wharf. Space is used rationally and it feels quite urban, and even if buildings doesn't look original and look boxy, quality of glass is pretty decent and space is greenery, has a good infrastructure. Space is used more rational, distances between buildings are proper

Why Moscow is not the best skyline?
1. Commieblocks, commieblocks, LOTS of them. Quantity matters! We have loots of them, thus we should be proud of massiveness! (although I consider a skyline of North-West Moscow generally alright) 
2. Low-rise architecture is a lot better than high-rise, especially on Golden Mile, which is one of the most expensive districts of Moscow. Architecture looks a lot more decent than in Moscow. "White Square" looks quite decent, and public space is generally good, compared to Moscow IBC
3. Distances between buildings in Moscow IBC are too narrow
4. Low-quality cladding. 


My favourite buildings in Moscow IBC are Evolution Tower and OKO. They look generally nice, especially Evolution, which is very amazing, because of its unusual shape and decent cladding

While Mercury City Tower is a true offense of my aesthetic feelings. Because of that toxic orange cladding, which is awful, very awful. Cheap. Plasticky. Pathetic.


----------



## kisssme

Paris










:cheers:


----------



## meteoforumitalia

DCFC1 said:


> 9. Birmingham ... yep ! Why not ? Big city with a nice skyline .. absolutley ignored on these pages ..
> 
> 
> Core Rising said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Birmingham*
> IMG_6714.jpg by corerising, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_6658.jpg by corerising, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_6660.jpg by corerising, on Flickr
Click to expand...

I prefere Yekaterinburg


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*

Frankfurt by Night by jluster, on Flickr


----------



## Blackhavvk

Core Rising said:


> *Birmingham*
> IMG_6658.jpg by corerising, on Flickr


VS Ekaterinburg


ZaVaR said:


> Атака Екатеринбурга продолжается:


FATALITY


----------



## Blackhavvk

I do not think that Birmingham is better than any Russian city 1000000+
Voronezh


Santos-v said:


>


or Kazan'


aidar89 said:


> Казань, спальник


or Samara


ton63 said:


> Самара


(or Novosibirsk or Nizhniy Novgorod or Volgograd ets...)



PS Ultimate MOSCOW


Импозантный;121213937 said:


>


----------



## levaniX

*DISCUSS: Best Modern European Skyline (Part3)*

I do see a difference. And that difference is not in quantity and massiveness, but quality of architecture and materials buildings are made of. 

They're better off, even shabby modernist strictures and british tower blocks are better than soviet commieblocks and it's successors of its kind. Feels like Russia is stuck in european 1960s in terms of attitudes towards blocks . As since 1950s, Britain and Europe were obsessed with building more motorways, taller skyscrapers, more modernism, more blocks. 

Talking of skyline, its height itself. Maybe, it can be compared to russian cities


----------



## levaniX

*DISCUSS: Best Modern European Skyline (Part3)*

After all, russian cities amaze by their hugeness, massiveness, grand scales, rather than quality
Chinese cities though have grander scales, which are even more mind-blowing

I like how Yekaterinburg and Kazan are evolving anyway


----------



## Blackhavvk

levaniX said:


> I do see a difference. And that difference is not in quantity and massiveness, but quality of architecture and materials buildings are made of.
> 
> They're better off, even shabby modernist strictures and british tower blocks are better than soviet commieblocks and it's successors of its kind. Feels like Russia is stuck in european 1960s in terms of attitudes towards blocks . As since 1950s, Britain and Europe were obsessed with building more motorways, taller skyscrapers, more modernism, more blocks.
> 
> Talking of skyline, its height itself. Maybe, it can be compared to russian cities


You are stuck in stereotypes, comparing photos that I proposed and photos Birmengem but we can see where the architecture is better. I can give you 100 proof, but I'll still have not changed your mind. On this sit and think that we live in a dump, and 90% of homes in Russia is commiblocks. These fantasies can give you pleasure. However, if you are willing to constructively discuss this topic, then you can go to another branch and discuss the state of contemporary architecture and cities in Russia and England.


----------



## levaniX

*DISCUSS: Best Modern European Skyline (Part3)*



Blackhavvk said:


> You are stuck in stereotypes, comparing photos that I proposed and photos Birmengem but we can see where the architecture is better. I can give you 100 proof, but I'll still have not changed your mind. On this sit and think that we live in a dump, and 90% of homes in Russia is commiblocks. These fantasies can give you pleasure. However, if you are willing to constructively discuss this topic, then you can go to another branch and discuss the state of contemporary architecture and cities in Russia and England.


I've seen lots of shots, and I still like it better. Maybe, it is just my subjective judgement

I did not say we live in a dump.
It is my subjective opinion about comfortable residential living. Of course. Nothing could change at once. I personally don't like that the block trend(even if the building has original shapes and has generally post-modernish feeling) is still continuing in RESIDENTIAL housing today,. It reminds me either today's China(i don't say it's obsolete,it is just a different approach) or 1960s-1980s in europe, the age of modernism. 

Maybe it is a russian specifics, who knows, It's just not my cup of tea.. And I do not live in a commieblock, but in Stalinist house

In 1960s, Russia followed the same trend as Western Europe at the time. And I think, modernist approach is not efficient anymore in residential hohsing

Turning back to skylines
I said that I like how Kazan and especially Yekaterinburg are evolving and developing. Kazan skyline along with Yekaterinburg look quit e original. 

And skyline of Yekaterinburg, to my mind, is even more dense and nicer than Moscow's. And it will be in the near future. Density probably would be the most significant feature of it.


----------



## doguorsi2

In my opinion, only Moscow has somewhat a skyline and other Russian cities seem to be chaotic concrete jungles. I guess most forum members would agree with me, let alone the architects among us.


----------



## rychlik

*Warsaw*












On the edge of the tippy top. 












http://warszawa.gazeta.pl/warszawa/51,34889,14818897.html?i=2


----------



## rychlik

*Warsaw*












http://www.panoramio.com/user/1083354/tags/skyscrapers?photo_page=2


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*



EuroMaster said:


> Centraal District
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stadhuis


----------



## stefanguti

Vienna

Sunset over the city - Enchanting Vienna by _gate_, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

DSC_5100C by Vishari Beduk, on Flickr
DSC_5102C by Vishari Beduk, on Flickr
DSC_5111C by Vishari Beduk, on Flickr
DSC_5106C by Vishari Beduk, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London*

roofing Ting by Jerk Chicken Jerk Fish, on Flickr


----------



## Core Rising

Markovitch said:


> Leeds by a country mile - you get a much better panoramic view approaching the city from the motorways due to the geography


*Leeds*


Leeds Skyline by corerising, on Flickr


Leeds Skyline 2 by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Warsaw*

Lights of Warsaw by fkwiatkowski, on Flickr


----------



## ilbonboo

That's very nice shot of Warsaw.


----------



## Quicksilver

Not the newest shots but some unusual views. 

Taken from here: 

http://spectrumapartments.co.uk/#galleries


----------



## markfos

Gdynia, Poland


----------



## Brenna.

^^nice

Moscow and Warsaw.


----------



## Blackpool88

markfos said:


> Gdynia, Poland


The top of that building is something of a monstrosity, I think the architect was trying to be a bit too clever.


----------



## Copperknickers

DCFC1 said:


> 9. Birmingham ... yep ! Why not ? Big city with a nice skyline .. absolutley ignored on these pages ..


Seriously? I think a lot of people from Birmingham would struggle to identify their own city from a picture of its skyline (in fact members of the city council have actually used pictures of Birmingham Alabama instead of UK because they couldn't tell the difference).


----------



## Bligh

Blackpool88 said:


> The top of that building is something of a monstrosity, I think the architect was trying to be a bit too clever.


Completely agree.


----------



## Union Man

One of the best shots of the City of London skyline for some time.

Barbican Sunrise by London From The Rooftops, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

_________


----------



## kisssme




----------



## EbenenChef

KlausDiggy said:


> What have lost Gdynia, Birmingham or Leeds therein.


I believe I spider


----------



## kisssme

>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Kænugarður

levaniX said:


> *Moscow*


mg: Ocean of commieblocks :uh:


----------



## EbenenChef

levaniX said:


> *Moscow*


Ugliest pictures I've ever seen in this thread.


----------



## levaniX

Moscow. Now from other angles.


----------



## markfos

Looks so depressing .


----------



## levaniX

^^
That's because I took pictures near abandoned construction side. Aquanarium was proposed here, it was under construction, and it's been abandoned for 5 years.

Also, weather's not really nice. I'm looking for May, when trees finally blossom.


----------



## kisssme

*PARIS*


----------



## Union Man

levaniX said:


> ^^
> That's because I took pictures near abandoned construction side. Aquanarium was proposed here, it was under construction, and it's been abandoned for 5 years.
> 
> Also, weather's not really nice. I'm looking for May, when trees finally blossom.


Thanks for posting levani, we only usually get photos of Moscow's IBC, nice to see something different.


----------



## drawabeats

GATE OF WARSAW

16167037973_24989c347f_b by drawabeats, on Flickr


----------



## Birmingham

Copperknickers said:


> Seriously? I think a lot of people from Birmingham would struggle to identify their own city from a picture of its skyline (in fact members of the city council have actually used pictures of Birmingham Alabama instead of UK because they couldn't tell the difference).


Why everyone hate on Brum


----------



## rychlik

*Warsaw*


----------



## mlody89

warsaw city center/ new skyscraper q22








by filoss
warsaw skyline2








by filoss








by ixs


----------



## Rivaille

Hamburg

Nachtfotos-2 by weidenskind, on Flickr
Hamburg - Landungsbrücken Burning by claudecastor, on Flickr
[email protected] by FriendFisherman, on Flickr


----------



## kisssme

Paris


----------



## kisssme

PARIS


----------



## arno-13

kisssme said:


> Paris


Nice view but kinda outdated : there should be the quite recent rugby stadium "Jean Bouin" or something like this just next to the Parc des Princes. That also mean that the three last towers (Carpe Diem, Majunga and D2) are missing. It would make the skyline look denser : ) ... but not taller : /

nowadays :





To get back on the thread, one of my favortie pov :


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










http://nowawarszawa.pl/warszawa-najatrakcyjniejszym-miastem-w-polsce/


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*










http://fotografie-nausester.de/Architektur/FFM-Skyline/FFM-Skyline/index.html


----------



## kisssme




----------



## JanVL

Warsaw










https://www.facebook.com/margasfoto...9260683847396/645220392251420/?type=1&theater


----------



## JanVL

London











https://www.facebook.com/TheShardLondon/photos_stream?ref=page_internal


----------



## firoz bharmal

*Istanbul....European Gem....!*

http://i62.tinypic.com/311vz7t.jpg









http://i59.tinypic.com/29pqazp.jpg









http://i59.tinypic.com/mmc4s0.jpg


----------



## Cujas

Thank Kisssme for all this beautiful and unusual pictures of Paris kay:


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*











https://vk.com/artamonov_msc








https://vk.com/denis_mx








https://vk.com/oleg_zeppelin


----------



## IThomas

*Milan* Porta Nuova district


----------



## Avangard-55

Moskau

DSCF8279 by Mike Pechyonkin, on Flickr


Evening over the Moscow City by Shark CR PhotoGraphics, on Flickr


----------



## Kænugarður

*Kyiv*


















http://ked-pled.livejournal.com/


----------



## kisssme

paris


----------



## Kænugarður

*Kyiv*









http://tov-tob.livejournal.com


----------



## Union.SLO

kisssme said:


> paris


Excellent photograph! :drool: Could you just provide the source please?


----------



## JanVL

Warsaw



















By filosss


----------



## Tiaren

Even when burning, Frankfurt looks amazing!


----------



## Szymulek

*Warsaw, Poland*
by Polex


----------



## EbenenChef

Some peaceful pictures from Frankfurt! (sorry for OT)














































http://www.spiegel.de/


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^^^^^


----------



## JanVL

Warsaw










By Awik


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Paris, France*


Day Traffic | La Défense by Giulio Rosso Chioso, on Flickr


----------



## kisssme

paris


----------



## Iluminat

KlausDiggy said:


> ^^^^^^


They should do something with those angry leftists before they actually burn the Reichstag hno:


----------



## elculo

They burnt some cars, nothing serious happened. A tiny fire with lots of smoke.
Also, we don't have a Reichstag here in Frankfurt...


----------



## lochinvar

Is there trouble in Frankfurt?


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Paris, France*


On The Roof II by Nicoet, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Vienna, Austria*


Viennascape by imagine_reality, on Flickr


----------



## KamZolt

del


----------



## kisssme

Paris


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Rotterdam, The Netherlands*


Evening in Rotterdam, the Netherlands [2048x1242] by pizzanaoengorda, on Flickr


----------



## slawik1416

Blackhavvk said:


> Here clearly stated europe


My fault then  but it only shows that west Europe citizens don't see Russia as an European country, so disrespectful. As an journalist you need to be more open minded and check everything you're writing about, such faults should not happen :bash:


----------



## Gwathanaur

KlausDiggy said:


> *Switzerland plans tallest skyscraper in the EU.*


Right, except Vals is not in the E.U ...


----------



## TimeAndTide

*paris*

La défense embrasée by XisPics, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


Frankfurt - Skyline classic Osthafen view by andre.douque, on Flickr


west view from the CoBa tower by night by carbonat-380, on Flickr


Frankfurt Skyline by S|C Photography, on Flickr


city's veins by carbonat-380, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

In *Western Europe*.


----------



## o0ink

Vienna





LAMPAŠ8 said:


> Vienna during sunset by _gate_, on Flickr
> 
> Reflections by _gate_, on Flickr
> 
> Sunset over the south-west of Vienna by _gate_, on Flickr
> 
> Vienna at Night by _gate_, on Flickr
> 
> Sunset at Donau City in Vienna by _gate_, on Flickr
> 
> Vienna Marzo 2015_154 by beatrice.gatti, on Flickr


----------



## DUBAI10000

Paris 1 London 2 Madrid 3


----------



## IThomas

KlausDiggy said:


> The proposed *381-meter-high* building would tower over London's The Shard, which measures 309 meters.
> 
> *But the proposed skyscraper has already come in for heavy criticism in Switzerland.*


lol investors can find another place to build it. Biggest urban area near Vals is Milan (~125 km)  But they have to change the design...


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*



















By filosss


----------



## Raj20

EU:

1. Paris
2. Warsaw
3. London

:cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Frankfurt, Germany*


IMG_9947 by Gegheddu, on Flickr


----------



## tramwaj

*Warsaw *

by Zapaleniec:



Zapaleniec said:


>


----------



## www.sercan.de

Istanbul Levent cluster



Influence said:


> Biraz küçük ama değişik bir açı:


----------



## rychlik

Warsaw
2013













https://www.facebook.com/tpw.zoliborzbielany/photos_stream


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Monte Carlo, Monaco
*

L1006980 by jeanmarcduperriervieuxgrigou, on Flickr


----------



## ekko

absolutely can't believe that this concrete bricks is one of the most expensive and luxury estates in the world


----------



## Dasf Sturm

ekko said:


> absolutely can't believe that this concrete bricks is one of the most expensive and luxury estates in the world


You know, inside there are probably luxury properties which offer an exceptional panoramic view.


----------



## ekko

*Moscow*








by Ivan Chekulaev









by Andrey Kuznetsov
sleeping quarters/dormitory








by Andrey Kuznetsov









by Alexander Artamonov


----------



## Raj20

ekko said:


> *Moscow*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Ivan Chekulaev


Will frankfurt ever catch up with that?


----------



## LDN N7

Yes. It has already surpassed it.


----------



## firoz bharmal

*Istanbul....European Gem....!*

http://i57.tinypic.com/241wity.jpg









https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8681/16530547530_fc0363d4fe_b.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2837/12770646525_e5daa64e0e_b.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/bLll5Ce.jpg


----------



## DzhendoyanV

*M O S C O W*























Свежак, вчерашние...


----------



## KlausDiggy

Raj20 said:


> Will frankfurt ever catch up with that?


It's really hard to say, but for Frankfurt it is even difficult to keep the 5 position in the ranking.

There currently is not a single building with 150m, let alone a 200m tower under construction.


Frankfurt will never have a chance against Moscow, Istanbul and London.
These cities are huge compared to the German financial metropolis and thus have a higher demand for office and residential space.

Frankfurt has for its size already an amazing skyline that catapulted her into the 90s to the top of the Skylines in Europe. That alone is worth a appreciation.

(Google Translate)


----------



## poinc

Love the density of Moscow's new financial district, but those commieblocks ruin the skyline


----------



## Weissenberg

IMO the main problem with that particular district is... there's no demand for it whatsoever. It's a multi billion dollar ivestment aimed at attracting big business that turned out to be a home for NGOs, students and a culinary school.

http://www.slate.com/blogs/business...istrict_mirrors_russia_s_economic_crisis.html


----------



## ekko

These soviet commies is a big urbanistic problem not only for Moscow, but for the whole Russia. Now there in Moscow continues a massive demolishing wave of houses, that were built at the first stage of mass social housing construction. For demolished are miserable 5-storey residential boxes, built in the 1960s. However, modern Moscow's residental buildings don't look very nice as well, they are look like such buildings in Singapore, or, for example, Hong Kong and other similar cities.

Now gradually built up the area around the MIBC with modern elegant building, but this process is very slow and almost invisible, because it's necessary to settle a huge number of people and, of course, here is a very expensive land for development, maybe one of the most expensive in Europe.


----------



## ekko

Oh, again those pessimistic columns... Boring. 
50% of towers still under active construction, just visit russian thread of MIBC
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1016








^^*CATASTROPHICALLY LOW FILLING OF OFFICES!!1*


----------



## Avangard-55

I wouldn't say it's hard for Frankfurt to hold one of the first places. Of course there isn't that much demand anymore like in Moscow, London or Istanbul, and so there won't be so much projects in the future there. But there is a big and great skyline even nowadays and so you don't need many new towers to progress the skyline. 
Frankfurt has to compete over the design now.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Vienna*



humptydumpty7 said:


> ^^
> die skyline von oben


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Vienna*



Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


> http://gonzalezgarrido.com/portfolio/dc-tower-by-dominique-perrault/


----------



## Kænugarður

DzhendoyanV said:


> Свежак, вчерашние...


:bash:

English is the only language, what we are using in the international forums.


----------



## Blackhavvk

It should be noted that the closest pursuer - Warsaw will not soon be able to catch up even if in Frankfurt does not build, but in Warsaw it will continue at the same pace. Need at least 15 years. The rest of the city can not do it, and after 30 years. But there is the fact that if this continues, in 5-10 years in Paris, London, Moscow and Istanbul will go a long way. Especially the last 3.


----------



## www.sercan.de

I don't think that the boom in Istanbul will be the same like it was between 2009-2014.


----------



## lochinvar

Are Levent and Bomonti two different places in Istanbul?


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Benidorm, Spain*









Benidorm by Iglesias Riveiro, on Flickr


----------



## kisssme

paris


----------



## DzhendoyanV

ekko said:


> These soviet commies is a big urbanistic problem....


really everything is built in Russia for a long time ... The longer only in Shanghai :cheers:

*2001*



*2015*





5 pieces above 300 meters over the years .... Perhaps the only city, agree?


----------



## the man from k-town

FRANKFURT 

Frankfurt - Mainhattan by grund_a, on Flickr

Franfurt Skyline by Andreas Kossmann, on Flickr

Spring @ Frankfurt/Sachsenhausen by olioptic_photography, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*



hoogbouw010 said:


>


----------



## Axel76NG

Paris - La Defense 










as seen in Facebook page: Paris La Defense


----------



## kisssme

La defense (on the top) seen from Versailles


----------



## www.sercan.de

lochinvar said:


> Are Levent and Bomonti two different places in Istanbul?


Yes

Maybe this Map can help you.


(click to enlarge)




Currently there aren't any towers at Seyrantepe, but a lot of projects:
Municipality Tower | 340m | pro
Skyland 1 | 287m | u/c
Skyland 2 | 287m | u/c
Çintemani | 212m | Prep
Skyland 3 | 200m | u/c
Nurol Project | 200m | pro
+ this one

http://i.imgur.com/kimCh.jpg


----------



## Kænugarður

*Kyiv*



























http://elektraua.livejournal.com/

2_ *Russian users*

Nobody goes to Europe to watch the skyscrapers. Millions of tourists visited Europe for the sake of old castles and cathedrals but not for the sake of skyscrapers.
Fans of skyscrapers are going to Asia and America (only one Hong Kong has more skyscrapers than all European cities).


----------



## levaniX

Kænugarður said:


> 2_ Russian users
> 
> Nobody goes to Europe to watch the skyscrapers. Millions of tourists visited Europe for the sake of old castles and cathedrals but not for the sake of skyscrapers.
> Fans of skyscrapers are going to Asia and America (only one Hong Kong has more skyscrapers than all European cities).


Correct. Russia is somehow eclectic and chaotic. Europe and Asia are mixed somehow. 

And for example, on Far East, russian cities of 19th century looked pretty much european. Like Vladivostok. It was Something a colonisation and Europeanisation of the East, where european culture spread. 

So-called "Asian highrise tradition" in modern russian architecture is mixed with old cozy russian ancient(churches has western european fractions and details like in Vladimir) european classic/art-nouveau architecture in town/city centres.


----------



## Kænugarður

EbenenChef said:


> Blackhavvk said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you read the national forums we can see that the Europeans are quite a few complexes about the small number of skyscrapers. The French word about the absence of 300+. or words of Ukrainians about the absence of 200+. Germans or words of defective capital Berlin relative to other capitals and Franufurt stopped in development, and the joy of Milan that they were built? And indeed the word about why there are skyscrapers everywhere in Europe and almost no? This lack of complexes? Do not tell.If Europeans were not complex, the topic of the best European Skyline would not be popular than the world's best skyline
> 
> 
> 
> Can somebody please translate this text to English? I would appreciate it.
Click to expand...


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Madrid, Spain*


Cuatro Torres by GonzaloMMD, on Flickr


----------



## kisssme

Paris


----------



## Kænugarður

*The Skylines of Ukrainian Cities*

*Dnipropetrovsk*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=27748

*Odessa*









https://vk.com/odessacom


----------



## WUNDER-BAUM

*Warsaw*


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








by Filip bramorski








by Mariusz Trawiński
















by iberica


----------



## DUBAI10000

1 London 2 Paris 3 Benidorm 
I dislike all European skylines they are bland boring and small however I bleeive the ones above are the best skylines Europe has to offer.


----------



## doguorsi2

DUBAI10000 said:


> 1 London 2 Paris 3 Benidorm
> I dislike all European skylines they are bland boring and small however I bleeive the ones above are the best skylines Europe has to offer.


I and many other European members of this forum would prefer those small but elegant European skylines over extremely kitsch Dubai and any other Middle Eastern skyline.  I don't mean to be disrespectful. It is just my opinion.


----------



## DCFC1

If I see another pic of WARSAW or ROTTERDAM ! lol lol 


Honestly.. No really ... these cities are boring !! lol :nuts:



And Paris Picture POSTCARD stuff ?? :nuts::|


----------



## delvie76

doguorsi2 said:


> I and many other European members of this forum would prefer those small but elegant European skylines over extremely kitsch Dubai and any other Middle Eastern skyline.  I don't mean to be disrespectful. It is just my opinion.



_*+1*_ .

Adding anything on top of the towers to beat height records
This architecture view is already outdated before completion .


----------



## levaniX

delvie76 said:


> _*+1*_ .
> 
> Adding anything on top of the towers to beat height records
> This architecture view is already outdated before completion .


For me, quality and elegancy, cladding, architectural approaches rather matter than height and "massiveness"


----------



## SASH

DCFC1 said:


> If I see another pic of WARSAW or ROTTERDAM ! lol lol
> Honestly.. No really ... these cities are boring !! lol :nuts:
> |


*Vibrant:*
birmingham skyline by steve 99, on Flickr
Birmingham Skyline - September 2014 by emertont, on Flickr
Birmingham From Barr Beacon, Beacon Road, Walsall 15/09/2012 by Gary S. Crutchley, on Flickr
BIRMINGHAM SKYLINE PANORAMIC - TOWERS by andeez_82, on Flickr

*Boring:*
Skyline, Rotterdam by marcvanderstelt, on Flickr
Rijnhaven, Rotterdam by marcvanderstelt, on Flickr
I realy love this city by night, Rotterdam by marcvanderstelt, on Flickr
Warsaw Skyline by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr
Warsaw Skyline by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
Warsaw by Kamil Leczkowski, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

Kænugarður said:


> *
> 
> Nobody goes to Europe to watch the skyscrapers. Millions of tourists visited Europe for the sake of old castles and cathedrals but not for the sake of skyscrapers.
> Fans of skyscrapers are going to Asia and America (only one Hong Kong has more skyscrapers than all European cities).*


*


The most of the buildings in Hong Kong are also only ugly commieblocks.
Of which sees a house like the other. hno:

(Google Translate)*


----------



## arno-13

DCFC1 said:


> If I see another pic of WARSAW or ROTTERDAM ! lol lol
> 
> 
> Honestly.. No really ... these cities are boring !! lol :nuts:
> 
> ::|






SASH said:


> *Vibrant:* [.....]
> 
> *Boring:* [.....]


^ ^ 



DCFC1 said:


> And Paris Picture POSTCARD stuff ?? :nuts::|





kisssme said:


> Paris





Axel76NG said:


> Paris - La Defense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, so much clichey, where is Amlie Poulain ?
> If you're not happy with this thread feel free to post. Or just leave it.


----------



## Axel76NG

DCFC1 said:


> And Paris Picture POSTCARD stuff ?? :nuts::|


We can't help it if you find La Defense postcard-worthy from all angles :baeh3:


----------



## Weissenberg

IMHO La Defense is overrated. Ok, it looks very posctard-ish if shot from certain perspectives. But a) there's no urban planning involved whatsoever and b) it's completely dead after 6PM. It really feels like a ghost town.


----------



## kisssme

DCFC1 said:


> And Paris Picture POSTCARD stuff ?? :nuts::|


 :heart: why would we hide the beauty of paris? it's so romantic :heart:


----------



## arno-13

Weissenberg said:


> IMHO La Defense is overrated. Ok, it looks very posctard-ish if shot from certain perspectives. But a) there's no urban planning involved whatsoever and b) it's completely dead after 6PM. It really feels like a ghost town.


It's quite true that la Défense is far from being the most bust ditrict after 6P.MS, despite some event over the year (like light shows performed on the arch)? It lacks every days shops and don't have enought restaurants (mostly insides commercials centers and compagny owned restauration).

But i strongly disagree with the second statement. Some borders of the district may be a little chaotic (links between the "dalle" and elswhere). But having a district divided by a large walking area, which is the direct continuity of the historical axis make it very planned. Especially with the arch who remind the older arc.


----------



## ekko

*Kiev*








by Elektraua


----------



## Blackhavvk

Yes, a really good picture of Kiev. It is evident that not only the 150+ (200+) meters affect the skyline. More than 500 20+ floor buildings (including 25 30+) creates a good skyline.


----------



## kisssme

Paris on the horizon


----------



## ekko

^^ What a pyramide is in the lake/river? 0_o


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Paris, France*


IMG_4434-2 by joelsmikow, on Flickr


----------



## drawabeats

skunk vision by drawabeats, on Flickr


----------



## Birmingham

Distant Gherkin by Seabeak, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


Frankfurt bei Nacht by foto-ml, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


Messetower by kranzkreativ, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*



il fenomeno said:


> pic von oben @ich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rechts ins bild ragend sieht man nicht vermeintlicherweise die tragfläche, sondern teil meines raketenrucksacks.


----------



## Hudson11

*Warszawa*


Warsaw by coldphate, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Great picture of Warsaw, Hudson. Perhaps the best I have ever seen of this European capital. :cheers:


----------



## doguorsi2

*Istanbul, Turkey*









http://www.yercekim.com/albums/works/content/itu-teknokent-ari-6/lightbox/


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Wow Istanbul! Everybody is bringing out the big guns today! :gunz:


----------



## JustWatch

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ Wow Istanbul! Everybody is bringing out the big guns today! :gunz:


:yes: :cheers1:


----------



## Benedetto84

May I ask a humble question ?

This thread is about the most beautiful skyline (which would be difficult to evaluate, since beauty is a relative and subjective thing) or rather a thread about the most impressive, in size, height and number skyline in Europe ?

I hope for the second one. And for a reason. A skyline does not only concern architecture but it talks also about a city population density. A world within a world, a little ecosystem, a little earth within a city, with people from every corner of the world. Ideas and innovation from every corner of the world. Love between men and women from every corner of the world.

May I suggest a thread about the most cosmopolitan cities of Europe ?

I guess London would be 1st without competition (I'm not British nor I live in UK), but still this would be interesting.


----------



## ekko

*Moscow*








by Alexander Arbekov, on VK








by Nikita Zah, on VK








by Alexander Arbekov, on VK








by Andrey Kuznetsov, on VK


----------



## Avangard-55

^^ That's why Moscou is the No. 1 in my opinion. A nice cluster with beautiful towers and nice density. Skyscrapers outside the cluster. Different styles of architecture (seven sisters).




Benedetto84 said:


> May I ask a humble question ?
> 
> This thread is about the most beautiful skyline (which would be difficult to evaluate, since beauty is a relative and subjective thing) or rather a thread about the most impressive, in size, height and number skyline in Europe ?
> 
> I hope for the second one. And for a reason. A skyline does not only concern architecture but it talks also about a city population density. A world within a world, a little ecosystem, a little earth within a city, with people from every corner of the world. Ideas and innovation from every corner of the world. Love between men and women from every corner of the world.
> 
> May I suggest a thread about the most cosmopolitan cities of Europe ?
> 
> I guess London would be 1st without competition (I'm not British nor I live in UK), but still this would be interesting.


It's just a thread to dicuss the best modern european skyline. Of course everyone has his own opinion about what's looking good.


----------



## IThomas

*MILAN*
View on part of Porta Nuova district. Pic taken from Pirelli Tower.


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Bright lights big city | Rotterdam by Anthony Malefijt - www.malefijtfotografie.nl, on Flickr


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

*Milan*
by http://www.milanofoto.it/


----------



## Erhan

Istanbul


Boğaziçi'nde gün batımı by gfarukunal, on Flickr


----------



## denizpolat

*Istanbul*











Boğaziçi'nde gün batımı by gfarukunal, on Flickr


----------



## Erhan

deniz, look at the post above yours


----------



## WUNDER-BAUM

del


----------



## Galandar

Baku skyline










Photo by forumer Azer_Akhundov


----------



## DCFC1

KlausDiggy said:


> Ballonfahrt über Köln by Eckhard Henkel, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Ballonfahrt über Köln by Eckhard Henkel, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]Ballonfahrt über Köln by Eckhard Henkel, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> Ballonfahrt über Köln by Eckhard Henkel, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Rheinauhafen in Köln by mama knipst!, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Raymond (Wikipedia)
> 
> 
> Ballonfahrt über Köln by Eckhard Henkel, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Hyatt Regency Köln by Pete Shacky, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Raymond (Wikipedia)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Elya (Wikipedia)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bilderbuch-koeln.de




Love the Koln/Cologne pics :cheers::cheers:


thank you


----------



## DCFC1

Top five most over rated cities on these pages .. 


1. Milan

2. Rotterdam 

3. The Hague 

4. Moscow 

5. Warsaw


----------



## Edil Arda

İzmir is coming 









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=946604&page=35


----------



## Edil Arda

-double-


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Berlin*

*>>>*


Blick von der Siegessäule nach Osten by Helmut Reichelt, on Flickr


Berlin skyline from the Reichstag by pnooom, on Flickr


City West by tom_stromer, on Flickr


Potsdamer Platz by Krueger_Martin, on Flickr









berlin-audiovisuell.de


Modern Berlin by Dietrich Bojko Photographie, on Flickr


Potsdamer Platz, Berlin by Mike G. K., on Flickr


----------



## piet decock

--


----------



## meteoforumitalia

DCFC1 said:


> Top five most over rated cities on these pages ..
> 
> 
> 1. Milan
> 
> 2. Rotterdam
> 
> 3. The Hague
> 
> 4. Moscow
> 
> 5. Warsaw


wow, I'm happy to see so many people have good tastes :cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## DCFC1

meteoforumitalia said:


> wow, I'm happy to see so many people have good tastes :cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:




lol 



Milan is massively over rated on these pages you must admit this ? :cheers:


----------



## PeterManc

"Milan is massively over rated on these pages you must admit this"

When I saw that b and w photo of Milan from the Pirelli Tower on the previous page, my thought was that it was one of the best photos I have seen in the whole thread. Milan looks so cool there.


----------



## DCFC1

PeterManc said:


> "Milan is massively over rated on these pages you must admit this"
> 
> When I saw that b and w photo of Milan from the Pirelli Tower on the previous page, my thought was that it was one of the best photos I have seen in the whole thread. Milan looks so cool there.



In my opinion Milan is soooooo over rated on these pages and maybe you're living testament to this ?


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Sevilla, Spain*


IMG_4516 by waezk, on Flickr


----------



## Avangard-55

Erhan said:


> It doesn't need them to look great but it needs them for a lot of other reason. If Rotterdam feels the need to build skyscrapers you can imagine how it is in a city with larger population than whole Netherlands...


But I think there could be a better way so solve the problems with offices and appartements in Istanbul than that districts with skyscrapers they built.




DCFC1 said:


> Top five most over rated cities on these pages ..
> 
> 
> 1. Milan
> 
> 2. Rotterdam
> 
> 3. The Hague
> 
> 4. Moscow
> 
> 5. Warsaw


Is this a joke? There aren't so many beautiful skylines in europe. So name me ten skylines that are better that Milans. Specially if you left out the other four you named, it will be kind of impossible.


----------



## denizpolat

*Istanbul*


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by adamMa


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Benidorm, Spain*


Benidorm by stefanny96, on Flickr


Alicante by stefanny96, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

DCFC1 said:


> Top five most over rated cities on these pages ..
> 
> 
> 1. Milan
> 
> 2. Rotterdam
> 
> 3. The Hague
> 
> 4. Moscow
> 
> 5. Warsaw


London's size is over rated.


----------



## firoz bharmal

*Istanbul....European Gem....!*

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8719/16806561737_a10bf053e6_b.jpg









https://scontent-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/h...343_926366597394829_4376828450516776684_o.jpg









http://i60.tinypic.com/jrwx7o.jpg


----------



## IThomas

@KlausDiggy Are there new projects for Berlin? I'm curious to know the situation  thanks


----------



## IThomas

PeterManc said:


> "Milan is massively over rated on these pages you must admit this"
> 
> When I saw that b and w photo of Milan from the Pirelli Tower on the previous page, my thought was that it was one of the best photos I have seen in the whole thread. Milan looks so cool there.


You have to consider that both projects in Porta Nuova and CityLife are not still completed. Then are planned some towers a bit around. In addition, we've another biggest area (Scalo Farini) that will be redeveloped (starting from the next decade, I think) in a sort of Canary Wharf or La Defense.


----------



## KlausDiggy

IThomas said:


> @KlausDiggy Are there new projects for Berlin? I'm curious to know the situation  thanks



There are some projects in Berlin.



rcrb42 said:


> *High-rise projects in Berlin ( 50m)
> 
> 
> 
> under Construction (6)
> 
> City West | Upper West | 118m | In Bau (Link)
> Media-Spree | Max + Moritz | 95m + 85m | In Bau (Link)
> Alexanderplatz + Umgebung | Motel One | 60m | In Bau (Link)
> Media-Spree | Living Levels | 60m | In Bau
> Hauptbahnhof + Umgebung | 50-Hertz Zentrale | 55m | In Bau (Link)
> 
> planned (17)
> 
> Neukölln | Estrel | 176m | In Planung (Link)
> Alexanderplatz + Umgebung | Alexander A. Tower (Monarch) | 150m | In Planung (Link)
> Alexanderplatz + Umgebung | Gehry-Tower (Hines) | 150m | In Planung (Link)
> Alexanderplatz + Umgebung | Blackstone Tower | 150m | In Planung (Link)
> Lichtenberg | The Square³ | 118m + 66m + 48m | In Planung (Link)
> Media-Spree | Projekt Fanny-Zobel-Straße (Agromex) | 110m + 99m + 64m | In Planung
> CityWest | Aufstockung KapHag-Hochhaus | 54m > 72m | In Planung
> Media-Spree | Hochhaus am Postbahnhof (Ost)| 70m | In Planung (Link)
> Lichtenberg | Q218 | 70m | In Planung
> Lichtenberg | Howoge-Hochhaus | 68m | In Planung (Link)
> Alexanderplatz + Umgebung | Center Tower (Alexanderstr. (Süd)) | 65m | In Planung
> Alexanderplatz + Umgebung | Wohnhaus (Voltairestr. /Alexanderstr. (Nord) | 65m | In Planung
> Hauptbahnhof + Umgebung | Neubaugebiet Lehrter Str. (Groth) | ca. 60m | In Planung (Link)
> Kreuzberg | Axel Springer Medien Campus | knapp 50m ? | In Planung (Link)
> 
> proposed (23+)
> 
> City West | Hardenberg | 209m | Vorschlag (Link)
> City West | Stadtviertel nach Kleihues | 161m + 5 weitere | Vorschlag (Link)
> Alexanderplatz + Umgebung | Bebauungsplan (Kollhoff) | 8x 150m | Vorschlag (BP)
> Media-Spree | Anschutz-Areal (Ost)| 137m + 92m | Vorschlag (BP)
> Westend | Hotel am ICC (Kleihues)| 137m | Vorschlag
> Media-Spree | Hochhaus am Postbahnhof (West)| 118m | Vorschlag (BP)
> Hauptbahnhof + Umgebung | Bahnhofsvorplatz | ca. 105m | Vorschlag (BP)
> Gleisdreieck | Urbane Mitte | 1 bis 2 / bis 90m | Vorschlag (Link)
> Hauptbahnhof + Umgebung | Europacity | 84m (Süd; + evtl. weitere Nord) | Vorschlag (BP)
> Alexanderplatz + Umgebung | statt Haus der Statistik | ca. 50m (+ evtl. weitere)| Vorschlag
> 
> *


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Leipzig*









sachsen-ballooning.de









http://www.ovz-online.de/web/ovz/nachrichten/detail/-/specific/Leipziger-Hauptbahnhof-2104792351


----------



## wespje1990

^^
Leipzig has a pretty interesting layout, no real skyline though.

Have to agree Milan is seriously overrated, a couple of tall buildings and that's it. IMO its on par with cities like the Hague, Vienna, Madrid.

The best 3 skylines imo are La defense (massive ammount of highrises), London (top notch quality all around) and Frankfurt (great variety of different shapes and sizes).

Moscow needs more midrises in the main cluster, all those supertalls together look kind of weird. And the designs are weird too 

Rotterdam has plenty of highrises but really lacks height.
Benidorm is fugly, but the ammount of buildings is impressive for european standards.


----------



## Jessy

frankfurt


----------



## www.sercan.de

Farmir said:


> View of skyline from Akasya Acibadem.
> 
> By kutluerdogan at http://iconosquare.com/tag/levent



FYI
Akasya Acibadem towers are on the asian side


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


DSC02343.jpg by _budinger, on Flickr


----------



## Dmerdude

SASH said:


> ^^
> I can understand the reason why they are building such buildings, but when I look at the first image/photo for me the buildings are spoiling the nice natural horizon. Before these high-rises and skyscrapers were build, Istanbul gave me the endless city feeling. With those buildings now this feeling is gone. The high-rises and skyscrapers are distracting the beauty the city has got to offer.
> Above that it seems they are building high-rises and skyscrapers randomly in the city.


It's nonsensical that a low rise city gave you the endless city feeling, which is gone with skyscrapers. 

I think high-rises are adding to Istanbul's charm, giving it a more dynamic feeling (which it is), rather than a boring and stagnant open air museum. Also because of its geography (Bosphorus etc), the skyline looks unique.


472706_489563054419368_1592982511_o by umiteser, on Flickr


----------



## DzhendoyanV

M O S C O W


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Milan, Italy*


49 by Trittonando, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Moscow, Russia*


Москва. Сити - вид с Воробьёвых гор by varfolomeev, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Frankfurt, Germany*


...which went away in about 15 minutes by jonhermannsson, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*London, UK*


DSC_8183.jpg by SimFlower, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Madrid, Spain*


American by Juanjearanjuez, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

wespje1990 said:


> Have to agree Milan is seriously overrated, a couple of tall buildings and that's it. IMO its on par with cities like the Hague, Vienna, Madrid.


A couple?? :lol: I'm sure you're drunk as the same moment that you've said:



wespje1990 said:


> Kind of ugly looking building. *Looks like a factory.*
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=444643&page=62


----------



## doguorsi2

These low rises look astonishing. We should have some of these in Izmir. kay:



IThomas said:


> Plinio2012


----------



## DCFC1

KlausDiggy said:


> sachsen-ballooning.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ovz-online.de/web/ovz/nachrichten/detail/-/specific/Leipziger-Hauptbahnhof-2104792351




:lol::lol::lol:



You post pictures like this of cities in Germany .. 

But YOU have the balls to say Birmingham , Englands 2nd city, doesnt belong on these pages !! lol lol :nuts:


----------



## wespje1990

IThomas said:


> A couple?? :lol: I'm sure you're drunk as the same moment that you've said:


Oh, you again.
I know you really believe that milan is as close as Manhattan as it gets, but there is no need to offend me and perhaps you should consider how to respect one another. Just saying.

And factory could be a wrong term because it could be hugely misinterpreted by people like you, industrial might be a better word for it.

And final, no im not drunk, when i state the simple fact that there are only 4 or 5 real highrises in milan, compared to others in Europe where we talk about dozens. Milan isn't in the big leauge in Europe, sorry to wake you up out of your dreams


----------



## doguorsi2

I don't understand why people talk very harshly to one another. Europe is our homeland and I personally want nothing but well beings of all European countries and its people. There is no point to be mean to each other for the sake of bricks and concrete. 

Btw I don't think Thomas thinks Milan is in the top 5. He is just proud of the progress his city has been making and he wants to show us. Just like the Brits, Turks, Poles etc. 

Have a great Sunday y'all.


----------



## IThomas

wespje1990 said:


> Oh, you again.
> I know you really believe that milan is as close as Manhattan as it gets, but there is no need to offend me and perhaps you should consider how to respect one another. Just saying.


I don't want to offend you, I was just joking.

BTW, I don't think that Milan is Manhattan. Speaking about other cities, London or Frankfurt are not something similar to the Big Apple in terms of density, but I don't care. I like London and Frakfurt anyway.



wespje1990 said:


> And factory could be a wrong term because it could be hugely misinterpreted by people like you, industrial might be a better word for it.


Once again, I'm not able to understand. Why Il Dritto is "industrial"??? Maybe you should explain us, trying to argomentate your idea.



wespje1990 said:


> Milan isn't in the big leauge in Europe


This thread is dedicated to the skylines from all over Europe. Otherwise we could rename the thread in "European skylines with more than 100 skyscrapers".



wespje1990 said:


> sorry to wake you up out of your dreams


Don't worry mate, I woke up some hours ago


----------



## KlausDiggy

_____________


----------



## DzhendoyanV

Just want to say - I do not know much Warsaw and London!)) And do not claim absolute objectivity ... Posted by what I know  Sorry if wrong ..
Kiev

London

Warsaw


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*



Frankfurt, Germany by Andy.Gocher, on Flickr


----------



## Hoogfriesland

Nice photo's!

The Hague from a tall building in Rotterdam, in the foreground the Dutch Central Park:








Source: Eric Offereinds.


----------



## JanVL

DzhendoyanV said:


> Just want to say - I do not know much Warsaw and London!)) And do not claim absolute objectivity ... Posted by what


For Warsaw a lot of its towers have been left out of the diagram.


----------



## AJIekc

DzhendoyanV said:


> Just want to say - I do not know much Warsaw and London!)) And do not claim absolute objectivity ... Posted by what I know  Sorry if wrong ..


London :lol:


----------



## Union Man

DzhendoyanV said:


> Just want to say - I do not know much Warsaw and London!)) And do not claim absolute objectivity ... Posted by what I know  Sorry if wrong ..
> Kiev
> 
> London
> 
> Warsaw


This does omit quite a few of London and Warsaw's Skyscrapers, and includes proposals.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Barcelona, Spain*


VISTA TORRE AGBAR - BARCELONA by EnioCastroMachado, on Flickr


----------



## Quicksilver

Union Man said:


> This does omit quite a few of London and Warsaw's Skyscrapers, and includes proposals.


I would say it omits about 80% of London Skyline if it suppose to show buildings about 100m


----------



## marcobruls

Downtown The Hague made by some policeman.


----------



## Rivaille

La Défense by Pierre Paqueton, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

Frankfurt Panorama by frawolf77

https://www.flickr.com/photos/frawolf77/16836836137/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/frawolf77/16429829704/in/photostream/


----------



## new88

beautiful


----------



## ekko

Wow! Frankfurt is not so small how I expected.


----------



## ILTarantino

stefanguti said:


> Vienna
> 
> 
> 
> https://plus.google.com/+ThomasTiroch/posts


Will they build 2 dc tower?


----------



## Hudson11

Paris


Nightfall by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## kisssme

paris


----------



## Szymon89

*Vilnius, Lithuania*

For its small population Vilnius has a really nice skyline :cheers:


----------



## linum

London or........ well..... London.


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

I ❤ Rotterdam by Night, Rotterdam by marcvanderstelt, on Flickr
Skyline, Rotterdam by marcvanderstelt, on Flickr
I ❤ Rotterdam by Night, Rotterdam by marcvanderstelt, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

linum said:


> London or........ well..... London.


Why ?


----------



## VITORIA MAN

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CB8TDU3XIAA1iuT.jpg:large


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*



Thoams said:


> Er staat er ook één in het Rotterdam CS-topic, maar hier ook de rest maar even delen.





EuroMaster said:


> Mooie beelden Thoams! Ik heb een kijkje terug vanaf de andere kant
> Dakupdate van eigen hand


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM *









Photo by Ossip van Duivenbode. Source https://www.facebook.com/232188476803616/photos/a.379755262046936.82579.232188476803616/914016435287480/?type=1&theater


----------



## linum

KlausDiggy said:


> Why ?


Just for the sheer size of London and the amount of tall skyscrapers.....

Paris and Vienna have impressive skylines, but not the same scale to London.....


----------



## doguorsi2

I totally respect everyone's opinion however Vienna doesn't even have a skyline mate. I think you meant Frankfurt or something.


----------



## Union.SLO

*Vienna*

View of Vienna by raucke1812, on Flickr


----------



## Can't touch this

Ankara


----------



## doguorsi2

^^ Hard to believe this crap is our capital. Such a shame.


----------



## ekko

*Moscow*








by Georgy Lanchevskiy








by Nikita Zah


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*









by il fenomeno (SSC)


----------



## renshapratama

Birmingham said:


> London by baprieublanc, on Flickr


looks like hotel in Pyongyang lol


----------



## Union.SLO

Uhm, not that much really. If anything, it's shape resembles SF's Transamerica Pyramid far more.


----------



## ekko

doguorsi2 said:


> ^^ Hard to believe this crap is our capital. Such a shame.


I don't think that Ankara is so bad, as you said...


----------



## kisssme

linum said:


> Just for the sheer size of London and the amount of tall skyscrapers.....
> 
> Paris and Vienna have impressive skylines, but not the same scale to London.....


paris has more skycrapers (100m+) than london.


----------



## ekko

kisssme said:


> paris has more skycrapers (100m+) than london.


100+ are not skyscrapers, it's called "highrises"


----------



## kisssme

Madrid


----------



## kisssme




----------



## Pew

doguorsi2 said:


> ^^ Hard to believe this crap is our capital. Such a shame.


What ? Lol
Ankara makes even the londoners jaleous


----------



## EbenenChef

Pew said:


> What ? Lol
> Ankara makes even the londoners jaleous


say that again:nuts:


----------



## Pew

EbenenChef said:


> say that again:nuts:


What ? Lol
Ankara makes even the londoners jaleous


----------



## Avemano

Unlike Istanbul, Ankara is not even in Europe :troll:


----------



## Pew

What a concentration of trolls here - including me 
Mode off


----------



## doguorsi2

:storm:


----------



## kisssme




----------



## Union Man

Here we go again. hno:


----------



## rychlik

*Warsaw*












https://www.facebook.com/WarszawaNieznana/photos_stream


----------



## ekko

Is it an orthodox church at the center? ^^


----------



## kisssme




----------



## kisssme

ekko said:


> Is it an orthodox church at the center? ^^


yes. Alexander Nevsky


----------



## ekko

kisssme said:


> yes. Alexander Nevsky


I found information about this building. It's an Orthodox Church of St. Mary Magdalene. Alexander Nevsky's cathedral was demolished in the mid of 1920's, it was the tallest (70m) building in Warsaw at this moment.. Also soviet authorities demolished a huge number of beautiful churches and cathedrals in Moscow, because of atheistic ideology. hno:


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILAN*

Milano - Duomo by silvio belletti, on Flickr

Milano - Duomo by silvio belletti, on Flickr

Milano - Duomo by silvio belletti, on Flickr

Milano skyline at sunset. Unicredit Tower. by ajruiz036, on Flickr

Milano Skyline by Alessio Mesiano, on Flickr

Milano Skyline by Alessio Mesiano, on Flickr

Milano by *sonica81*, on Flickr

Milano, Porta Garibaldi Di Notte by gianmario.zanini, on Flickr

Unicredit tower - Milan by Mirco Volpi, on Flickr

Milan skyline with Duomo, Porta Nuova Garibaldi, Orion and Sirio by Alessandro Boletti, on Flickr

Porta Nuova, altogether now! by I-DAVE, on Flickr

Sotto un cielo ruvido blu by The Big Blue Eye, on Flickr

Burning Skyscraper - #Milano #Skyline #Sunset by augello.info, on Flickr

Milano PN 150328 by andy_colom, on Flickr

Milano skyline as seen from Brianza hills by Gian Floridia, on Flickr

Sotto zero by _Nick Photography_, on Flickr

Walking alone - Milan by Mirco Volpi, on Flickr

Rialzo e Porta Nuova by KMCLAUDIO, on Flickr

OT: natural skyline. view north-east from Lombardy Region HQ 161 m

Palazzo Lombardia by ccr_358, on Flickr


----------



## That_G

Milan looks great.


----------



## luci203

BOT

don't know if this was posted:


----------



## ekko

*Bucharest*


----------



## kisssme

La Défense on the left at a distance, the Eiffel Tower at a distance in the center.
bottom left the wealthy areas of Croissy


----------



## KlausDiggy

Fantastic news for Frankfurt.
Still in this year is planned the construction of a new 175 Meter skyscraper in the financial district.
(Google Translate)


Source (German): Press Release of HSH Nordbank

:cheers1:


----------



## doguorsi2

*Istanbul Turkey*








https://www.flickr.com/photos/sehirhatlari/15867027275/


----------



## linum

kisssme said:


> La Défense on the left at a distance, the Eiffel Tower at a distance in the center.
> bottom left the wealthy areas of Croissy


Great photo!!


----------



## linum

Birmingham said:


> Birmingham by Van Heckler.


No, just no hno:


----------



## linum

kisssme said:


> paris has more skycrapers (100m+) than london.


London has supertalls though.....

It's the old London Vs Paris :lol:


----------



## DCFC1

Birmingham said:


> Birmingham by Van Heckler.





I've been there recently and there must be better and more recent pics than this out there :cheers:


----------



## DCFC1

linum said:


> London has supertalls though.....
> 
> It's the old London Vs Paris :lol:



Essentially London is indeed bigger than Paris. 


It just is. 


This does not make for a better skyline however .. :cheers:


----------



## DCFC1

Party Planner said:


> London Skyline, on Flickr





:master::master::happy:


----------



## Birmingham

DCFC1 said:


> I've been there recently and there must be better and more recent pics than this out there :cheers:


Err it was taken this weekend. It doesn't always have to have fake sunsets and filtering and the best vantage points. It's just an angle to show the length of the skyline. I like the industrial look.


----------



## stefanguti

Vienna

Good afternoon Vienna! by kareszzz, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*THE HAGUE*

NN CPC Run The Hague 2015 - Photo: Pim Ras by www.nn-group.com, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

NN Marathon Rotterdam 2015 by www.nn-group.com, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Wilhelminapier, Rotterdam by msfotografienl, on Flickr


----------



## Erhan

*Izmir*










Pics by cancan-izmir, more here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=123172598#post123172598


----------



## TimeAndTide

*paris*









www.flickr.com/photos/nilsaxel/16795297022/in/photostream/


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Paris, France*


Paris by -pieton-, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

MILAN


----------



## Union Man

Canary Wharf Sunset by opake-1, on Flickr


----------



## cochise75

*Lyon, France*

By *Gilles Aymard*


----------



## linum

^^ was not expecting Lyon to have any towers @ all


----------



## Erlenberg

*LYON* 










http://www.nova-drone.com/portfolio/
(found by Caesar 13)


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


When Frankfurt is going to sleep... by Ansgar Hillebrand, on Flickr


----------



## www.sercan.de

Sisli Cluster


taskula said:


> http://postimg.org/image/5eo9fiund/


----------



## _Hawk_

*Kyiv, Ukraine*

-->>>>>








https://www.flickr.com/photos/dimakorol/7252281334/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/dimakorol/7252282884/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/dimakorol/7194833170/


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Nice Kiev! kay:


----------



## JuanPaulo

I really think Benidorm deserves to be in the top 5, contrary to what many believe here on this forum.

*
Benidorm, Spain
*
Benidorm by Eduardo Valdivia, on Flickr


----------



## DCFC1

Birmingham said:


> Err it was taken this weekend. It doesn't always have to have fake sunsets and filtering and the best vantage points. It's just an angle to show the length of the skyline. I like the industrial look.




Apologies ! 



It's just that I'm keen to see justice done to Brum on here after a certain Germanic poster stated it did'nt belong here hno:


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Rotterdam CS by Nico_Roos, on Flickr
Rotterdam Rijnhaven by Nico_Roos, on Flickr
Hotel New York by b.martincic, on Flickr
Euromast part 2 | Rotterdam by MarkJongen photography, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

DCFC1 said:


> Apologies !
> 
> 
> 
> It's just that I'm keen to see justice done to Brum on here after a certain Germanic poster stated it did'nt belong here hno:


I have no problem with the fact that Birmingham is posted here, as long as also other second tier Skylines may be posted here.

Thats ok.

I just don't like, if British Forumer are so arrogant and always think, that they and their cities are something better.
Other countries have also beautiful skylines.

hno:


----------



## www.sercan.de

Istanbul - Levent Cluster


Farmir said:


> By Ahmet H. approaching the bridge at https://foursquare.com/v/boğaziçi-köprüsü/51222f3ae4b08f84c1b45343/photos


----------



## elculo

JuanPaulo said:


> I really think Benidorm deserves to be in the top 5, contrary to what many believe here on this forum.
> 
> *
> Benidorm, Spain
> *
> Benidorm by Eduardo Valdivia, on Flickr


What Benidorm really deserves is to be in the top 5 of _Brasilian_ skylines... 
:grass:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Frankfurt, Germany*









Frankfurt - green City by silberne.surfer, on Flickr


----------



## doguorsi2

Istanbul Turkey

By Farmir


----------



## IThomas

*MILAN*
Porta Nuova seen from the terrace of Triennale Design Museum


----------



## rychlik

*Warsaw*​
[url=https://flic.kr/p/ova4L3]July evening in Warsaw by Piotr_PopUp, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pHaPiz]Storm coming to Warsaw by Piotr_PopUp, on Flickr[/URL]​


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Koopgoot... by a.stokman, on Flickr
Rotterdam by Menno van der Velde, on Flickr
Rotterdam Erasmusbrug by Nico_Roos, on Flickr


----------



## ekko

*Moscow*








by Andrey Kuznetsov








by Andrey Kuznetsov








by Marek Kowalski


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*









Photo by Erwin Lubbers. Source RTV Rijnmond


----------



## ekko

*Moscow* at night








by Nikita Zah 








by Alexander Arbekov








by Oleg Tokarev








by Alexander Arbekov


----------



## kisssme

JuanPaulo said:


> *Calpe, Spain*
> 
> 
> Calpe by SAUMELL-1973, on Flickr


vamos a la playa


----------



## Yellow Fever

London


It's that weather again by dickytwentyone, on Flickr


----------



## kisssme

paris


----------



## Kænugarður

*Kyiv*













































http://ked-pled.livejournal.com/


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Good density in Kiev! :cheers:


----------



## kisssme

Monte Carlo (french riviera)


----------



## lochinvar

Where's Calpe?


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Calpe is a coastal city located in Alicante, Spain near Benidorm.


----------



## stefanguti

Vienna


The view to Donau City from our Terrace by *Sharif*, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

kisssme said:


> paris


One of a kind in Europe!


----------



## cardiff

lights on water, 2K15 by adders_, on Flickr


----------



## kisssme

Monaco and Beausoleil 




















Monaco from Roquebrune Cap Martin


----------



## Hudson11

Paris


The Printemps Store Rooftops by marrc.ferre, on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

Wrocław Poland









Warsaw Poland

















by filoss


----------



## doguorsi2

*Here, a few pictures of my gorgeous city.*

*Istanbul, Turkey*




























Thanks Edilarda and taskula for the images.


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

View on Rotterdam's Skyline by harry_nl, on Flickr
Rondleiding Timmerhuis by MBarendse, on Flickr
Groothandelsgebouw by JvdBlom, on Flickr
Groothandelsgebouw by JvdBlom, on Flickr
Erasmusbrug by JvdBlom, on Flickr
Erasmusbrug by JvdBlom, on Flickr
Erasmusbrug by JvdBlom, on Flickr


----------



## ekko

^^Quality of cladding and architecture of buildings in general are superb!


----------



## meteoforumitalia

kisssme said:


> Monte Carlo (*french* riviera)


I would say: Monte Carlo Riviera


----------



## meteoforumitalia




----------



## Edil Arda

İst.








https://www.flickr.com/photos/omersad/16624493601/

skyscrapers of 4.levent - istanbul by Man of Honour, on Flickr

Gradiyent yaşam merkezi by Atakan Eser, on Flickr


----------



## kisssme

meteoforumitalia said:


> I would say: Monte Carlo Riviera



I beleive wikipedia 

"... located on the French Riviera in Western Europe..."


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monaco


----------



## kisssme

in a beautifull spring day..


----------



## Kænugarður

*Ukraine*

*Kyiv*













































http://zorge-richard.livejournal.com/43383.html


----------



## meteoforumitalia

kisssme said:


> I beleive wikipedia
> 
> "... located on the French Riviera in Western Europe..."
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monaco


page written by a french?


----------



## kisssme

meteoforumitalia said:


> page written by a french?


we all know that wikipedia is controlled by the Mossad and the CIA


----------



## stefanguti

Wien








[/URL]


----------



## Kænugarður

*Kyiv*

Pozniaky-Osokorky /Darnytsia District/, the most high-rise residential area in Europe (over two hundred buildings of 20 to 38 floors).









http://vk.com/typical_kiev



























http://zorge-richard.livejournal.com


----------



## Blackhavvk

Can be a source which confirms that this is the biggest area of 20 fl + in Europe.


----------



## Kænugarður

^^ I'm sure of it. Maybe you know another residential area with so many high-rise residential towers?


----------



## Edil Arda

maybe this can be helpful: http://www.emporis.com/statistics/most-skyscraper-cities-worldwide


----------



## Blackhavvk

No, I have not thought about it. But you said if this information is checked. Ispolhuyte word "I think" to write the information you get your own research. However, if 1/3 of all 20+ Kiev is located in one area, the more likely you are right. Like in Moscow this present, and this is nowhere more can not be.


----------



## Kænugarður

Edil Arda said:


> maybe this can be helpful: http://www.emporis.com/statistics/most-skyscraper-cities-worldwide


1. List of skyscrapers, not by high-rise buildings.
2. List of skyscrapers all over the city (not separate districts of the city).



Blackhavvk said:


> However, *if 1/3 of all 20+ Kiev is located in one area*, the more likely you are right.


Yes, that's right.


----------



## Quicksilver

Blackhavvk said:


> No, I have not thought about it. But you said if this information is checked. Ispolhuyte word "I think" to write the information you get your own research. However, if 1/3 of all 20+ Kiev is located in one area, the more likely you are right. Like in Moscow this present, and this is nowhere more can not be.


It was confirmed in Russian section of 20+ buildings count. Only Moscow can compete but there are no such large residential area in Moscow, they are all split into smaller districts.

Sometimes it's hard to understand your English as well.


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








by light at night


----------



## JanVL

Warsaw










By Polex


----------



## cardiff

Polypan F by Thomas Bayes, on Flickr

London City at sunset (14) @ LCY 22-04-15 by AJBC_1, on Flickr










London Night View 2 by Tom Maisey, on Flickr

London Sunset 5 by Tom Maisey, on Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

HANNOVER ?



KlausDiggy said:


> neuepresse.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neuepresse.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benutzer:Bernd_Schwabe (https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/3.0/deed.en)


----------



## Emin

İSTANBUL









by Gizem H. tr.foursquare.com










by Recep G. tr.foursquare.com


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*

 

https://500px.com/photo/101960815/Москва-Сити-by-sergey-simonyan?from=user


----------



## Dasf Sturm

*Milan*


----------



## tramwaj

*Warszawa *










by Polex


----------



## Avangard-55

the man from k-town said:


> HANNOVER ?


Jaaaaaaaa :banana:


----------



## the man from k-town

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ Calpe is a coastal city located in Alicante, Spain near Benidorm.


i've visited this lovely place during my stay in Alicante, beautiful ! :cheers:


----------



## the man from k-town

FRANKFURT 

Sunny Frankfurt iPhone-iPhoto-mJoppen-iClicks2015***#eventfotograf-frankfurt* by Martin Joppen, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

posts not in English will be deleted.


----------



## rychlik

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/MinisterstwoInfrastrukturyIRozwoju?fref=photo


----------



## firoz bharmal

*Ankara....Capital of Turkey*

From my post in Sub Forum......


----------



## ekko

Off-topic: Interesting soviet agitation poster telling to people that beautiful aristocratic and cozy buildings of empire-age must be demolished and on their place they will construct new clean and ultramodern city, that Red Moscow really deserves as capital of socialism...


----------



## KlausDiggy

: Prost:


----------



## kisssme




----------



## Edil Arda

Own shot, today,


----------



## Kænugarður

*Ukraine*

*Dnipropetrovsk*









https://500px.com/chernoivans

*Odessa*









http://twicsy.com/u/vovascript


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by antyqjon


----------



## IThomas

*MILAN* city center
I'm sorry for low quality definition


----------



## KlausDiggy

Frankfurt Skyline - With friendly permission by Melanie John.

*Website:* http://www.fototante.de/









http://www.fototante.de/frankfurt/stadtansichten/#gallery/2284/25









http://www.fototante.de/frankfurt/stadtansichten/#gallery/2284/25









http://www.fototante.de/frankfurt/stadtansichten/#gallery/2284/25









http://www.fototante.de/frankfurt/stadtansichten/#gallery/2284/25









http://www.fototante.de/frankfurt/stadtansichten/#gallery/2284/25


----------



## KlausDiggy

Frankfurt Skyline - With friendly permission by Melanie John.

*Website:*http://www.fototante.de/









http://www.fototante.de/frankfurt/stadtansichten/#gallery/2284/25









http://www.fototante.de/frankfurt/stadtansichten/#gallery/2284/25









http://www.fototante.de/frankfurt/stadtansichten/#gallery/2284/25









http://www.fototante.de/frankfurt/stadtansichten/#gallery/2284/25









http://www.fototante.de/frankfurt/stadtansichten/#gallery/2284/25


----------



## mlody89

gift from Turkey in Warsaw metro

warsaw skyline


----------



## Edil Arda

Oha its amazing! 
Pretty much same with here's, its lovely to see Warsaw with this style.


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by * Boch*


----------



## Hudson11

*London*


Royal Victoria Dock by andrejsf, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

La Défense III by seelenpfluecker // www.2wielicht.net, on Flickr



















IMG_5614 by cfalguiere, on Flickr



















Sunset la Défense by Bonvalot Adrien, on Flickr

- La Défense - PARIS by Blas Garcia Photograhy, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


Frankfurt - colourful sunset over skyline (Osthafen view) by andre.douque, on Flickr


----------



## michi michi

Frankfurt and La defense :drool: :drool:


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Moscow*



vinttt said:


> https://500px.com/photo/101960815/Москва-Сити-by-sergey-simonyan?from=user


----------



## denizpolat

*ISTANBUL*


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*

*Scroll>>>*

Skyline Frankfurt von Bornheim by frawolf77, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda

İst.
sunset in İstanbul by kadircelep, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*La Defence-Paris*


La Défense by D.T.Morgan, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

The Razor - Strata Tower, London by Philbychan, on Flickr

View of the office by jonphelan.com, on Flickr

Gipsy Hill by Joe Dunckley, on Flickr

Towards The City... by JH Images.co.uk, on Flickr

OO7A6828 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr

Canary Wharf by Ockert, on Flickr

London City at sunset (6) @ LCY 22-04-15 by AJBC_1, on Flickr

Canary Wharf from Royal Victoria Dock, London 8148 by Tony Withers photography, on Flickr

London Sunset 2 by Tom Maisey, on Flickr

City of London by Chrisseller, on Flickr

Strata Tower plus from Canonbie Road by stephenmid, on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








by aleksander
























by kafarek


----------



## KlausDiggy

*London*


London Cityscape by kimmilouise, on Flickr


----------



## Dmerdude

I've been looking at the pics on this thread for awhile, and they did change my top 5 Euro list. Currently:

1) Frankfurt
2) Paris
3) London
4) Istanbul
5) Moscow


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Rotterdam by P1nc, on Flickr
Rotterdam - Pier 22 by P1nc, on Flickr

Rotterdam - Boompjes by P1nc, on Flickr


----------



## pangeat

*Madrid*

Any more photos from Madrid?


----------



## pangeat

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3682/11993740923_38a7ea1cf3_b.jpg


----------



## pangeat

Madrid's financial district by night. 
https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3682/11993740923_38a7ea1cf3_b.jpg


----------



## pangeat

A new high end tower (240 m) will accompany these four by 2016

http://www.casacochecurro.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/torres-madrid.jpg


----------



## pangeat

A general view of Madrid's northern districts

http://timelapses.tv/catalogo/0176-skyline-madrid-thumbnail-m.jpg


----------



## KlausDiggy

_________


----------



## DCFC1

the man from k-town said:


> HANNOVER ?



Cool pics of Hannover :cheers:



I'm not gonna do a kLAUSdIGGY and say they don't belong on this thread :nuts:


----------



## DCFC1

KlausDiggy said:


> Berlin, Cologne and Munich are after the number of 100-meter buildings definitely better than Birmingham.
> 
> Here the comparison
> 
> 
> *Birmingham* (http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=68291568&page=1)
> 
> vs
> 
> *Cologne* (http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=68291569&page=1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Berlin* (http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=68291570&page=1)
> 
> *München* (http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=68291573&page=1)




If you wanna get in touch I will show you Brum ... 


It's bigger and better than you think . :cheers:


----------



## SASH

*THE HAGUE
*


Fabian2412 said:


> www.worldforum.nl


----------



## WUNDER-BAUM

Ring said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## kisssme

Paris


----------



## JustWatch

pangeat said:


> Any more photos from Madrid?






























You wanted to post this ?


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Why do Dutch wear Orange ? by Thierry Hudsyn, on Flickr
Scheepmakershaven, Rotterdam by msfotografienl, on Flickr
Erasmusbrug, Rotterdam by msfotografienl, on Flickr
20150418 Rotterdam 018 kopie by Rene Groenendijk 2012_01, on Flickr


----------



## moscowgoth

*Moscow*








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=436292&page=635


----------



## KlausDiggy

*European Skyline*

*Scroll>>>*

458345bbf00a by klaus_khnast, on Flickr


----------



## GENIUS LOCI




----------



## Birmingham

London from Crystal Palace by robball76, on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








by maciej margas
https://www.facebook.com/margasfoto?fref=ts


----------



## DCFC1

KlausDiggy said:


> *Scroll>>>*
> 
> 458345bbf00a by klaus_khnast, on Flickr




:lol::lol::


This post just about sums you up ... 


I really think you're an idiot.


----------



## beaniepotato

^^ What are you getting upset over? It's just a what-if compilation he made to show what it would look like if Europe's talls were in one place.


----------



## Yellow Fever

he has a week to cool off, do it again he will be history.


----------



## JuanPaulo

DCFC1 said:


> This post just about sums you up ... I really think you're an idiot.



WTF? I loved the photo-montage! It is a great tool for comparison. Thank you Klaus!


----------



## croomm

Yellow Fever said:


> he has a week to cool off, do it again he will be history.


who will be history?


----------



## denizpolat

KlausDiggy said:


> *Scroll>>>*
> 
> 458345bbf00a by klaus_khnast, on Flickr


 With Istanbul it could be so much bigger and better. Istanbul has lots of beautiful designed buildings too.


----------



## denizpolat

*ISTANBUL*


----------



## KlausDiggy

denizpolat said:


> With Istanbul it could be so much bigger and better. Istanbul has lots of beautiful designed buildings too.


Sorry, it was no place more for that.


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








by AdamMa








by zapaleniec


----------



## cardiff

London Aire by James Neeley, on Flickr

London_from_a_hot_air_balloon by voz min, on Flickr


----------



## Axelferis

rotterdam by me:


----------



## rychlik

*Warsaw*


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

imgp8410 by Pieter Edelman, on Flickr


----------



## www.sercan.de

Istanbul
silhouette skyline



Farmir said:


> By mmutllu at http://iconosquare.com/tag/levent/


----------



## denizpolat

*ISTANBUL*








[/url]
#42maslak #istanbul #maslak manzara kuleden görüntü�� by Living Local Fethiye, auf Flickr


----------



## IThomas

*Milan*









Matteo1987


----------



## ekko

^^ Very ambicious skyline of Rotterdam! I love it as hell


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


201504018 LH400 FRA-JFK Frankfurt / Main by taigatrommelchen, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


Skyline Frankfurt by carknue, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


Frankfurter BW - Blick auf Innenstadt by avronaut, auf Flickr


----------



## Erhan

Izmir


DSC_4877-Bearbeitet.jpg by sorkin, on Flickr

Zoomed in: http://i.imgur.com/LsiCf6N.jpg


----------



## bastian90

salam kenal gan


----------



## kisssme




----------



## ekko

*Ekaterinburg* during Victory Day (the 9th of May)








by Umformer user








by Umformer user








by LostShadow user


----------



## SASH

ekko said:


> ^^ Very ambicious skyline of Rotterdam! I love it as hell


Rotterdam needs a few buildings taller than 200 meters. Now the financial crisis is almost behind, it could be that some projects from before the crisis will be build the next few years.
Some projects are 'Havanna' (170 meters), 'Baltimore or Peter Stuyvezant' (170-185 meters) and the project that will definitely be a good addition to the Skyline is 'Gedempte Zalmhaven/Zalmhaventoren' (218 meters). Here is the link to the thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=655004&page=229
Besides these 3 High-Rises there are a few Buildings (70-100 meters) proposed or under contrcution which are good for the density of the Skyline.
'Boston and Seattle' (70 meters) u/c: http://www.boston-seattle.nl/nl/artist-impressions.html
'First' u/c (120 meters): http://www.firstrotterdam.nl/en/home and http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=216667&page=183
'Metropool' prop (70 meters): http://www.rtm-xl.nl/2015/03/toren-van-70-meter-aan-kruiskade-heet-nu-de-metropool/
'Up Town' (100 meters): http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=596380&page=52


----------



## firoz bharmal

*Istanbul....European Gem....!*

http://i.imgur.com/FmjfbNG.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/ocw73U3.jpg









https://irs2.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/119275330_Mco8ziciFDavNQSwqEE3lKoeu3MoHDciPb_Yw6jmuw4.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/c70dfRR.jpg?1









https://irs2.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/20398253_08pQwiRYZnbAZNnnpqZdvugjBwsTMmFDFNJ-JH8bdjU.jpg









https://irs2.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/56635943_3zdK7bOf0T0btPrrGHObJmOHyYW274WzDVNIV0-Qf10.jpg









http://i.hizliresim.com/JX48m5.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/vx4Wnid.jpg


----------



## pierolol

*Paris / La Défense *



1505_ParisAgain_200 by Ian, sur Flickr




DSCF2285-4 by Eric.Bourne, sur Flickr




La Defense by Kevin Damour, sur Flickr




PARIS LA DEFENSE by PATRICK BOISSET, sur Flickr




cross-process(pr)ing : sensia film, roll no. 2 by Franek N, sur Flickr​


----------



## Yellow Fever

don't want to see those parade photos ever again.


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










By kafarek


----------



## cancan-izmir

İzmir


----------



## IThomas

*Milan*


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

David Vs. Goliath by Anthony Malefijt, on Flickr
Rijnhaven by Chris, on Flickr
Rotterdam_Central Station by TATJANA_2010, on Flickr
Jules Deelder kijkt uit over de Oude Haven by Marc Goldman, on Flickr


----------



## kisssme

Paris


----------



## ekko

Yellow Fever said:


> don't want to see those parade photos ever again.


Why?


----------



## drawabeats

Warszawa

Warsaw sunrise by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr

Roofs from Roof by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr


----------



## EbenenChef

ekko said:


> Why?



Because it's not a thread for Russian propaganda.


----------



## firoz bharmal

*Istanbul....European Gem....!*

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7670/17341263349_7836b1c1dd_k.jpg


----------



## PeterManc

Rotterdam is looking fantastic!


----------



## cochise75

*Paris-La Défense*, from the Musée du Louvre

By me :


La Défense depuis le Musée du Louvre [Paris Ier] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


La Défense depuis le Musée du Louvre [Paris Ier] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


La Défense depuis le Musée du Louvre [Paris Ier] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


La Défense depuis le Musée du Louvre [Paris Ier] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## bus driver

*Moscow*









https://500px.com/photo/108430753/img_1126-jpg-by-girish-bhat



Peter987 said:


>





_Night City Dream_ said:


> 2 мая 2015 года.


----------



## IThomas

*Milan*
Pic taken from Cathedral roof

scroll (or see big format)>>> 






link​​


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










By morris71


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*



derUlukai said:


> gefällt mir immernochnicht.


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw
url=https://flic.kr/p/sQkAJk]







[/url]
Warsaw Skyline Day&Night by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr[/center]


----------



## cochise75

*Lyon, France*

By *Samolymp *:


----------



## firoz bharmal

*Ankara....Capital of Turkey*

http://i.imgur.com/IRQAivv.jpg?1









http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b574/jackal281/DSC_0033_zps450eff67.jpg









http://i.hizliresim.com/ozWkVk.jpg









https://scontent-vie.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=63a62046d612e55a0d4a2cfaa994858e&oe=557500B9









http://i426.photobucket.com/albums/pp344/sultanuluad/_1014478-1.jpg









http://i426.photobucket.com/albums/pp344/sultanuluad/_1014422-2.jpg


----------



## KamZolt

del


----------



## KlausDiggy

*After consultation with the DWF I have reworked the map again and all less likely projects removed.*


17484619618_ca4f3ce1fe_o by Klaus Kühnast, auf Flickr

*Other important towers (U/C, Site Prep) are...*

*Power-Tower | Rottweil | 246m | U/C
Funkturm | Leipzig | 191m | Site Prep*


----------



## Edil Arda

Anatolian (Asian) side of İst.,








http://www.anthonyepes.com/istanbul/h444a4845#h444a4845


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

- dmca


----------



## Union Man

Nice pictures of Warsaw! How many +100m buildings are there in the city?


----------



## JanVL

Union Man said:


> Nice pictures of Warsaw! How many +100m buildings are there in the city?


Around 17 and 2 under construction.


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*









Photo by 'Ossip Architectuurfotografie'. Source: https://www.facebook.com/232188476803616/photos/a.379755262046936.82579.232188476803616/929663673722756/?type=1&theater


----------



## TimeAndTide

*paris*

La défense by lh photo, sur Flickr

La défense by lh photo, sur Flickr









By Indy G


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=123991647#post123991647


----------



## levaniX

*Moscow*
14.05


----------



## Erhan

Istanbul

Maslak








https://500px.com/photo/108656181/istanbul-sky-by-lenstastic

Kartal - Anatolian side









https://500px.com/photo/108662473/kartal-panorama-by-afşin-Çelik


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^Great.....more impressive it become in forthcoming years with many rises...!


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

[email protected] by Jan Slob, on Flickr
City in b&w by Jan Slob, on Flickr
Reflections | Rotterdam by MarkJongen photography, on Flickr
Skyline | Rotterdam by MarkJongen photography, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Copenhagen* by Xed.



Xed said:


>


----------



## kisssme

Paris


----------



## tramwaj

*Warsaw* by Zapaleniec.


----------



## arno-13

Yellow Fever said:


> don't want to see those parade photos ever again.





ekko said:


> Why?





EbenenChef said:


> Because it's not a thread for Russian propaganda.


The issues with those pics was that 1/3 of them didn't include any skyscrapers but things like tanks and pics on streets side. I don't see any issues with posting parade pics as long as we see only high rises. Some French members did it for the 14 July and that was good stuff. So maybe he could post back the one where we see planes and the skyline in the background coz they were pretty cool !


----------



## DCFC1

cardiff said:


> London Aire by James Neeley, on Flickr
> 
> London_from_a_hot_air_balloon by voz min, on Flickr



That top pic... with big ben juxtaposed against the shard :drool:


----------



## DCFC1

KlausDiggy said:


> *After consultation with the DWF I have reworked the map again and all less likely projects removed.*
> 
> 
> 17484619618_ca4f3ce1fe_o by Klaus Kühnast, auf Flickr
> 
> *Other important towers (U/C, Site Prep) are...*
> 
> *Power-Tower | Rottweil | 246m | U/C
> Funkturm | Leipzig | 191m | Site Prep*



Cool and informative map of Germany. :cheers1:


Wonder if anyone can post a UK equivalent ?


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^or France :cheers:


----------



## cardiff

The Old and the New by nick herridge, on Flickr

Untitled by joningram84, on Flickr

Star free by Matt Marks, on Flickr

Canary Wharf by rogernolan29, on Flickr


----------



## levaniX

Moscow
14/05


----------



## Hudson11

*Milano*


Duomo di Milano by DavidGutta, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Warsaw*









by antyqjon (SSC)









by kafarek (SSC)









by kafarek (SSC)









by kafarek (SSC)









by antyqjon (SSC)


----------



## KlausDiggy

http://www.mainhattan-webcam.de/


----------



## AJIekc




----------



## Avangard-55

^^ Wow. Would like to see such videos also from other cities.


----------



## Avangard-55

IMG_1171 by Ilya Emelin, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

*Warszawa*











https://www.facebook.com/lojak.photography?fref=photo


----------



## Erhan

Untitled by Milo & Silvia in the world, on Flickr

Financial District by Adrian Boutel, on Flickr









https://500px.com/photo/108961683/hdr-by-arda-günaydın









https://500px.com/photo/108223335/leb-î-derya-by-gokhan_ciftci









https://500px.com/photo/108226065/fatih-istanbul-by-arif-m


----------



## ekko

*Ekaterinburg*
helicopters, if you don't mind...








by Alexander Zavarykin








by Alexander Zavarykin








by Andrey Lazarev


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by kafarek


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/f3nrVz]Panorama Warszawa by Dawid Martynowski, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

Ekaterinburg has a nice little skyline, I have never seen that before 

Other than that, I think Rotterdam has the best skyline (really gorgeous), with London (Canary Wharf) in 2nd, Frankfurt in 3rd, Warsaw in 4th and Paris (La Defense) in 5th.


----------



## TimeAndTide

*paris*










La Defense by faula thierry, on Flickr










Paris La Defense at night Phase one / Leaf Aptus 2 by Rene Drouyer, on Flickr


----------



## TimeAndTide

*paris*

La défense by lh photo, sur Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

- dmca


----------



## o0ink

*Vienna - Austria*

Viennas beautiful skyline during sunset by Patrick Stargardt, on Flickr


----------



## kisssme

Paris


----------



## ekko

- edit


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








by muri91









Warsaw skyline by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## Atrium

Europe rising towards the heavens :master: I can't wait to see where things stand in a decade


----------



## Hudson11

Frankfurt


Natur trifft die Stadt by Seval Aydogan, on Flickr


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^ Best shot ever of Frankfurt,Main.....!....flower edition is just make it fabulous...!


----------



## kisssme

paris


----------



## Union Man

Barbican Sunrise by James Burns, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/warszawaodnowa/photos_stream


----------



## kisssme




----------



## JuanPaulo

*Madrid, Spain*


CVO-IMG_9511_1 by jmpe2004, on Flickr


----------



## ekko

My latest top-15:
1. London (ah, what a unbeliveable british style!)
2. Frankfurt (the most seriously looking in Europe. So so solid and business-like)
3. Paris (wide, nice cladding and architecture)
4. Moscow (height, wideness, many of supertalls, interesting combiantion of Asia and Europe)
5. Warsaw (nice design of highrises, cozy and elegant) 
6. Rotterdam (just amazing city, architecture of highrises is sooooooooo beautiful)
7. Istanbul (interesting location of highrises and skyscrapers on the top of hill, nice combination of old and new buildings, mosques, RAPIDLY growing skyline)
8. Milan (very high quality of cladding and design in general, very elegant and fresh looking)
9. Madrid (that 4 200+ building looks very unusual and interesting)
10. Kiev (very high number of 20fl+ buildings, great projects, urbanistic and wide)
11. Izmir (nice future, very perspective, great location between mountains and sea)
12. Ekaterinburg (underrated and pretty cool city with many proposed and u/c towers)
13. Vienna (little, but eclectic skyline)
14. Lyon (i love that pencil-like tower!)
15. Birmingham (nice one)
Extra: Ankara-nice one too


----------



## ekko

del


----------



## erbse

Hot'n'fresh album of *Frankfurt, Germany*:

*https://www.flickr.com/photos/urbanium/sets/72157652464402999/*


----------



## kisssme

Paris


----------



## Birmingham

Birmingham

Birmingham Skyline from Lickey Hills by Tim Cornbill, on Flickr

Birmingham Skyline from Lickey Hills by Tim Cornbill, on Flickr

Birmingham Skyline from Lickey Hills by Tim Cornbill, on Flickr

Birmingham Skyline from Lickey Hills by Tim Cornbill, on Flickr


----------



## Nick Holmes

Birmingham looks a bit unspectular.


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/2514384150...1438415053425/351506491713283/?type=1&theater










https://www.facebook.com/ProUrba.19...0.1432151420./899485896770189/?type=3&theater


----------



## Birmingham

Nick Holmes said:


> Birmingham looks a bit unspectular.


It certainly needs some more towers and of greater height. Got a couple of 100m+ and dozen + mid rises but nothing to really to make the skyline become anything spectacular. We lost our only 200m proposal earlier this year unfortunately. 

Just got to wait and see what this far eastern consortium's produce. They are expected to pump billions into development in the city over the next decade due to HS2 so hopefully they go big like they do at home.


----------



## NOMAD€

Milano's panoramic cityscape tour.
Enjoy. 
https://www.milaninsight.it/#


----------



## miumiuwonwon

*Milano*







By me.


----------



## DCFC1

ekko said:


> *Ekaterinburg*
> helicopters, if you don't mind...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Alexander Zavarykin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Alexander Zavarykin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Andrey Lazarev



One high rise by a river and a sea of commie blocks lol :cheers:


----------



## DCFC1

Birmingham said:


> Birmingham
> 
> Birmingham Skyline from Lickey Hills by Tim Cornbill, on Flickr
> 
> Birmingham Skyline from Lickey Hills by Tim Cornbill, on Flickr
> 
> Birmingham Skyline from Lickey Hills by Tim Cornbill, on Flickr
> 
> Birmingham Skyline from Lickey Hills by Tim Cornbill, on Flickr




Why post these pics ? 



There's MUCH better pics of Brum out there ! lol 


:lol:


----------



## Birmingham

DCFC1 said:


> Why post these pics ?
> 
> There's MUCH better pics of Brum out there ! lol
> 
> :lol:


Not you again :doh:


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by maciejmargas.pl
















by ring


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*

















https://vk.com/maxim4e4ek








https://vk.com/nik_rass








https://vk.com/fraksos








https://vk.com/ratsm








https://vk.com/id21dadada








https://vk.com/fraksos


----------



## Hudson11

*Frankfurt*


Mainhattan by Daniel Haussmann, on Flickr


----------



## markfos

Warsaw


----------



## kisssme

Paris


----------



## Edil Arda

İst. from a bit different angle,


Farmir said:


> By Volker Kull at https://www.flickr.com/photos/vauku...en1-tHdzGq-sLGkw6-tHcD8L-tGG1uJ-tqUUSN-tr4bJ2 Scroll to right. (For larger size photograph go to https://www.flickr.com/photos/vauku1972/18006966929/sizes/o/ )


----------



## JanVL

^^ Great shot of Paris :cheers:

How many towers are now under construction in La Défense?


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*





































https://www.facebook.com/warszawazlotuptaka/photos_stream


----------



## Kænugarður

*Kyiv*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/dimakorol/7187758846/in/photostream


----------



## cardiff

City of London by LJ Campos, on Flickr

Docklands, London by SE9 London, on Flickr

BT Tower by Ian, on Flickr

Whitechapel Road by Toby Hawkes, on Flickr

London. Canary Wharf by Alex Darkside, on Flickr

Canary wharf by Philippe Reichert, on Flickr

London City by Tom Wright, on Flickr

Tate Modern Extended by f-genetix, on Flickr

Building by Giuseppe Carteny, on Flickr

Canary Wharf skyline from Stave Hill by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* 









http://stadiums.at.ua/news/2015-05-21-22001


----------



## ekko

*Moscow*








by Nikita Kuznetsov









by Alexander Arbekov 









by Alexander Severyanin









by Ramil Galeev









by Nikita Kuznetsov


----------



## kisssme




----------



## levaniX

28.05.


----------



## cardiff

Liverpool

IMGP3539 by Peter Rogers, on Flickr

Sunrise, Liverpool Waterfront. by Ade McCabe, on Flickr

Royal Iris And The Liverpool Skyline by Andrew, on Flickr

_DSC1456a copy by alfplant2009, on Flickr

Blue Hour at Liverpool Skyline from Birkenhead, England by Joe Daniel Price, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Portsmouth

Portsmouth Skyline by Russ Hawker, on Flickr

Santona 2014 010 by Tony Mizen, on Flickr

Portsmouth skyline in the morning by Brian O'Rourke, on Flickr

Portsmouth across the Solent by Stephen Martin, on Flickr


----------



## cancan-izmir

*İzmir*

I took yesterday,


----------



## tramwaj

*Warszawa *

Warsaw skyline by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr




Ring said:


> https://www.facebook.com/warszawazlotuptaka





pawel19-87 said:


> *fot. Jacek Drofiak/ujecialotnicze.pl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ujecialotnicze.pl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ujecialotnicze.pl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ujecialotnicze.pl


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


frankfurt skyline panorama west by umman.segschneider, auf Flickr


----------



## Avangard-55

Moscow by Ivan Musinov


Источник


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


















Source: http://www.henninger-turm.com/#landmark

:cheers:


----------



## DzhendoyanV

Репортаж на ТВЦ


----------



## markfos

Warsaw











https://www.facebook.com/pages/Wilanów-z-lotu-ptaka/451271841688423?sk=timeline


----------



## Ghepas

Milan from a distance:


----------



## RotterdamHigh010

*Rotterdam*



rliessum said:


> Een oudje uit mijn oude doos (10 Januari 2012 vanuit het Sint Franciscus Gasthuis), wat een gat hé zonder First


----------



## Avangard-55

Skyman said:


> *Lena Loft - Flickr*


:cheers:


----------



## JanVL

Edil Arda said:


> İst.
> IMG_1016 by Vladimir Kerzhentsev, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_1010 by Vladimir Kerzhentsev, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_0713 by Vladimir Kerzhentsev, on Flickr



..


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*



















https://www.facebook.com/Filgrafia/photos_stream?ref=page_internal


----------



## ekko

*Ekaterinburg*








by Georgy Zavarykin








by Georgy Zavarykin


----------



## tramwaj

*Warszawa * by Zapaleniec


----------



## DzhendoyanV

Waiting areas 1, 4, 17-18, 15, 20, 21, 25


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^perfect


----------



## meteoforumitalia

#terrazzamartini #milano #milanobynight #milanodavedere #architecture #milanoposttopost #milanoposttopost #milanocityofficial #passione_fotografica #comunedimilano #concerto #radioitalia #italy #architect #beautiful #passione_fotografica #expo2015 #picoft by Milano da Vedere, su Flickr

Porta Nuova / viale Liberazione by milanophotogallery, su Flickr


---> https://flic.kr/p/tyyZaD


----------



## Soriehlam

Wow, Milan skyline's getting real impressive :apple:


----------



## Erhan

Izmir 



meds said:


>





meds said:


> Point Bornova'nın bu kadar gözükmesini beklemiyordum, Mistralin arasını doldurdu  Atek ise Perla'nın hemen solunda





cancan-izmir said:


> Dünden ,


----------



## firoz bharmal

*Istanbul......European Gem.....*

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5342/17612410268_ec4d6c94d8_k.jpg









https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8835/18006966929_87c0728a50_k.jpg


----------



## DzhendoyanV

p.s. *installation of dome tower are talking Federation stalemate*


----------



## moscowgoth




----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


_F006295 by Bernd Kunst, auf Flickr


----------



## erbse

*Frankfurt!*









MainplazaView by Thorsten Fröhlich, en Flickr









Eschenheimer Turm & Frankfurt Skyline by daniel-ster, en Flickr


----------



## RaiKIR

Sochi!


----------



## Soriehlam

erbse said:


> *Frankfurt!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MainplazaView by Thorsten Fröhlich, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eschenheimer Turm & Frankfurt Skyline by daniel-ster, en Flickr


Howly moly :banana:


----------



## Avangard-55

^^ You can tell me what you want, but Mercury City Tower is one of the most fascinating skyscrapers in the world (Evolution also).


*Moscow* by *Vitaly Simonov* -on Flickr


----------



## tramwaj

*Warszawa 
*








https://www.facebook.com/tomasz.szediwy?fref=nf


----------



## EddBEAT

JanVL said:


> *Warsaw*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Filgrafia/photos_stream?ref=page_internal



The Warsaw's skyline is very beautiful and modern! I think it is small but it's going to good way!


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*


















http://zyalt.livejournal.com/1368865.html


----------



## moscowgoth

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1610939&page=14


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILAN *from the Expo2015 site (and Russian and Estonian pavillions visible at the centre)


----------



## mlody89

warsaw
















by zbyhoo78


----------



## Jozef77

*Great shots, here is one of my hometown - Frankfurt*








source


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/bialoczerw...3054201537239/455678264608163/?type=1&theater


----------



## cancan-izmir

*İzmir*

I took yesterday,


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Brussels*


20140607084825.jpg by Paul-Henri S, auf Flickr


20140607092021.jpg by Paul-Henri S, auf Flickr


Belgien - Sightseeing Brüssel by Florian Haas, auf Flickr


----------



## moscowgoth

*Moscow*


----------



## Avangard-55

In some years Yekaterinburg will be in the Top 10.


Chernov said:


> Башня Исеть
> 
> Башня Исеть


----------



## cardiff

Wylie_London Dawn Flight 6 by Ian Wylie, on Flickr

The Thames by night (21/50) by Stuart Stevenson, on Flickr

London Rooftops by Proj3ct M4yh3m, on Flickr

London Rooftops by Proj3ct M4yh3m, on Flickr

Lewisham Regeneration - Lewisham, London by SE9 London, on Flickr

Canary wharf by Syed Ali Warda, on Flickr

Pano wharf by Sam Moore, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

*Warsaw*


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








by warsaw skyline fb


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Rotterdam Skyline by Ron van Zeeland, on Flickr
IMG_0157a by Ger Hadem, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*


Stratosphere 2020 said:


> *Rotterdam*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Peter Schmidt


----------



## kisssme

paris


----------



## moscowgoth




----------



## tramwaj

Warszawa. My first picture, do not beat


----------



## Bligh

^^^^ those London shot's are outstanding


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








light at night








by maciejmargas.pl


----------



## randean

*the best ;ISTANBUL*


----------



## cardiff




----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*



Jessy said:


>


----------



## mlody89

<3 Frankfurt


----------



## cancan-izmir

*Izmir*


----------



## DrunkMonkey

Istambul's skyline is pretty underrated here. To me it's top 5 even though it might lack some recognizable buildings, but when you look at it as a whole you know it's Istambul.

On the other hand Warsaw is way too overrated. I mean its nice and all, but not THAT nice.

Also Kiev has alot of potential I think


----------



## cardiff

I would say the opposite, Istanbul has some great towers and a great skyline, but i cant recognise where most of the buildings sit in the skyline due to massing, they are too far from anything famous in Istanbul other than the semi regular bridge shots (but then other cities have suspension bridges that could be confused), whereas Warsaw has a generally concentrated skyline of two or three instantly recognisable skyscrapers (at least to us on here). The best European skylines to me are ones that have both historic icons mixed with modern ones, Istanbul doesn't have any modern recognisable skyscrapers as of yet that are predominant on the skyline, or set as a backdrop against the historic skyline of Istanbul. All of this is of course based on the images posted on this forum, from staying in Istanbul a few years ago the modern areas of Istanbul were not on my tourist radar or even that visible when traveling around; a lot of building have of course been constructed since i was there though.


----------



## cardiff

- deleted: DMCA


----------



## lochinvar

Istanbul has one easy recognizable modern building, that polygonal building in Levent.


----------



## tramwaj

*Warszawa *



Redzio said:


> NW


----------



## Edil Arda

lochinvar said:


> Istanbul has one easy recognizable modern building, that polygonal building in Levent.


Soyak is the best building as you mentioned,


Trump Towers
Spine Tower
Sapphire
İş Bank Towers 
Varyap Meridian
Rönesans
are also recognizable but Soyak is the most distinctive one as you mentioned.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Rotterdam (with First Rotterdam 128m U/C)*

*scroll>>>*








source:
https://www.facebook.com/2321884768...2188476803616/929663673722756/?type=1&theater


----------



## firoz bharmal

*Istanbul....European Gem....!*

https://c4.staticflickr.com/4/3853/14720320810_009daf7009_b.jpg
https://c4.staticflickr.com/4/3853/14720320810_009daf7009_b.jpg









https://c4.staticflickr.com/8/7745/17380140952_fe3a93d63d_z.jpg









https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7670/17341263349_7836b1c1dd_k.jpg









https://c1.staticflickr.com/1/513/18573249585_246a4fa800_o.jpg









https://farm1.staticflickr.com/517/18638314651_50cbebaf31_o.jpg


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Essen*


Skyline Essen NRW - Germany_ by Wolfgang Ruberg, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


Ohne Titel by terrible_volk, auf Flickr


Frankfurt_3386_1.jpg by microlook, auf Flickr


Frankfurt_City02 by Joachim Kuhni, auf Flickr


----------



## lochinvar

That's a nice view of Levent and the Bosporus even if the weather is not cooperating.


----------



## WMS

cardiff said:


> Vauxhall Bridge by Paul Capewell, on Flickr


Wow, thought it's Russia or Ukraine.


----------



## oneself

The Best european skyline is La Defense no doubt about it because La Defense has more towers, more density and continue to grow. (French want to keep the spot of 1st Business center in Europe) Frankfurt is a stronger number 2. 

When the Hermitage Plaza and the Phare Tower will rise in La Défense it will be a no match. 

London have a good potential but actualy The City (or Canary) does'nt have many tower (less than La Défense), maybe in the future if London's towers rises fast The City can compet but today La Defense have a good advance and Hermitage towers and Phare will increase that.


----------



## cancan-izmir

*İzmir *


----------



## Birmingham

*BIRMINGHAM*

View from Oscott College by dunstanv, on Flickr


----------



## Avangard-55

Source
by Ramil Galeev


----------



## Avangard-55

*** by Pavel Larkin,
by Pavel Larkin


----------



## ekko

*E*katerinburg


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*









http://vk.com/feed?z=photo-575399_371419545/album-575399_215015838/rev


----------



## ekko

del


----------



## Hudson11

*Frankfurt*


City Lights I by DasKameraAuge, on Flickr


----------



## JustWatch

Frankfurt :applause:


----------



## cancan-izmir

*İzmir*

I took 1 hour ago ,


----------



## VITORIA MAN

if i was turkish , i'd be proud to be in asia


----------



## ekko

^^Sure, Asia does

*Moscow* evenings








by Alexander Arbuzov 









by Alexander Arbekov









by Barry Weiss









by Barry Weiss









Maxim Solovyov


----------



## DzhendoyanV

And during the day


----------



## cardiff

Gherkin, Cheese Grater and Walkie Talkie, London by Andy Gittos, on Flickr

C.R.E.A.M by adders, on Flickr

Golden Hour City Skyline by Louis Berk, on Flickr

All Hallows By The Tower Church by f-genetix, on Flickr

London wall by Less Effort, on Flickr

London Christmas 2014 by Shaun Weston, on Flickr

The changing London skyline... from 55 Broadway... by A Colour Symphony Reprised, on Flickr

roof_top_view-3 by budiono sukim, on Flickr

image by Charliemouse, on Flickr

Westminster Rooftops from Westminster Cathedral by Mark, on Flickr

Atop a crane in the City. by LiamCH, on Flickr

dramatic winter sunrise over London by James Burns, on Flickr

Rooftop Work - London Views by David Neale, on Flickr

Rooftop Work - London Views by David Neale, on Flickr


----------



## ogonek

*Moscow*



indefatigable said:


>


...


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*









by il fenomeno


----------



## Poney94200

*Paris La Defense history*

Before 



















Now



















After

Phare tower ( 297m ) 









Hermiage tower ( 320m x2 )









Trinity tower ( 140m ) 









Alto Tower ( 150m )









Air2 tower ( 202m ) 









Ava tower ( 142m ) 









M2 tower ( Saint Gobain tower ) ( 178m )


----------



## mlody89

warsaw in storm by my phone


----------



## Apteryx

Milan, tropical storm


----------



## ogonek

Moscow








http://pulkovez.livejournal.com/14473.html


----------



## SASH

*MADRID*

Sorry for the crappy quality. I find it hard to make quality photos from behind a little and dirty airplane window. 
Madrid Skyline just before landing on Madrid Aiport by Sascha Kolberg, on Flickr


----------



## Dasf Sturm

Some of them are T/O, U/C and others are going to be started this year, sorry for the size of the image...


----------



## ogonek

Moscow








https://vk.com/moscowcity.mmdc


----------



## Hudson11

Warszawa


Untitled by Robert Frw, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ So strange to see those rundown houses [in the foreground of the picture] right next to the CBD.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


night panorama Frankfurt by R G, auf Flickr


----------



## JanVL

*London*



















https://www.facebook.com/pages/Artur-Witkowski-Photography/1410253622567067?sk=photos_stream


----------



## SoboleuS

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ So strange to see those rundown houses [in the foreground of the picture] right next to the CBD.


That's the former Museum of Industry placed in a historic Norblin factory. 
It's going to be modernised soon: 










Link: ArtNorblin


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILANO* city skyline growing:


----------



## meteoforumitalia

^^ this is the tower U/C on the left











Generali tower, by Zaha Hadid, 175 m


----------



## Poney94200

*Paris La Defense*









Skyline Quartier La Défense Paris - France by Antonio GAUDENCIO on flickr









La defense 09 by Laurent on flickr


----------



## Hudson11

London


City of London by Daniel Coyle, on Flickr


----------



## cancan-izmir

*Izmir*

I took yesterday


----------



## michi michi

European cities are so stunning as always.  :drool: :bow:


----------



## ogonek

Moscow


Skyman said:


> *Dmitry Pimenov - Flickr*


...


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*



J.T.1991 said:


> Afgelopen zaterdag een aantal daken bezocht tijdens de Rotterdamse Dakendagen.


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

In a way I think Rotterdam has the best/coolest skyline in Europe. I love London, Frankfurt, La Defense and Warsaw, but Rotterdam has something they don't and I can't quite put my finger on it.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Moscow, Russia*


Evening by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Union Man said:


> *Currently my top skylines'*
> Milan - *Density*, another rising star.


Density?


----------



## plantagenet

My top ten:
-1 London
-2 Paris
-3 Moscow
-4 Istanbul
-5 Frankfurt
-6 Warsaw
-7 Rotterdam
-8 Milano
-9 Madrid
-10 Barcelona


----------



## ogonek

Moscow


artem_rave said:


> http://vk.com/id18750244


...


----------



## tramwaj

*Warszawa *









by ErichHot










by Sławek


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^A rising star.


----------



## Edil Arda

*Paris approves controversial Tour Triangle skyscraper for construction*










Paris will see its first new skyscraper in nearly 40 years after the city approved controversial construction plans which have divided Parisians since plans were unveiled in 2008. 

The Tour Triangle – or Triangle Tower – has sparked debate across the low-rise French capital since Swiss architect agency Herzog & de Meuron published designs for the 42-story tower block ahead of Paris raising the height limit on new buildings.

Plans for the Tour Triangle were initially rejected by Paris’ city council in November 2014 but on Tuesday the huge glass project got the go-ahead from the same committee. There was a narrow majority of 87 votes for and 74 against and no abstentions, France24 reported.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...gle-skyscraper-for-construction-10356341.html


----------



## cardiff

Liverpool

IMGP3539 by Peter Rogers, on Flickr

Sunrise, Liverpool Waterfront. by Ade McCabe, on Flickr

Royal Iris And The Liverpool Skyline by Andrew, on Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

Edil Arda said:


> Paris will see its *first* new skyscraper *in nearly 40* years...


??


----------



## Edil Arda

in city centre ^^


----------



## cancan-izmir

*İstanbul*


----------



## Edil Arda

İzmir,


ayhan35 said:


>


----------



## Fro7en

La Défense view from Solidays festival.


----------



## michi michi

*Paris*

La Defense by Dimitris Agavanakis, on Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## michi michi

*Moscow*

2015-07-01-06-45-39-D71_6142-HDR by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr

2015-07-01-06-31-51-D71_6087-HDR by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr

2015-07-01-06-55-18-D71_6149 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr


----------



## ekko

*Ekaterinburg*


























by Revenger666


----------



## lochinvar

Ano kayang ibig sabihin nito?


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








by getek








by light at night
















by kafarek








by AdamMA
















by kafarek


----------



## Daniel77

Its the ancient chinese secret, my friend and I can not tell you


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Rotterdam*

DSC02046 by Hoogbouwe, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


From St-Bartholomäus by Christian Richard, auf Flickr


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by kafarek


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


----------



## levaniX

*Moscow*


----------



## drawabeats

*New place in Warsaw for skyline lovers *

11107720_10153451724493210_4862739334900254587_n by Przemysław Domański, on Flickr

z18305670Q,Klub-The-View-na-dachu-wiezowca-przy-ulicy-Twardej by Przemysław Domański, on Flickr

11009839_854832641231478_1450565437330551491_n by Przemysław Domański, on Flickr






11149818_478253332323607_5718276394748549369_o by Przemysław Domański, on Flickr


----------



## Blackhavvk

I need more Frankfurt photo.


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Rotterdam by John Borenti, on Flickr


----------



## elculo

*Frankfurt*

A rendering of the three small highrises in the foreground, but it comes with a nice aerial view of Frankfurt:









pic: corpus sireo


----------



## drawabeats

drawabeats said:


> 11107720_10153451724493210_4862739334900254587_n by Przemysław Domański, on Flickr
> 
> z18305670Q,Klub-The-View-na-dachu-wiezowca-przy-ulicy-Twardej by Przemysław Domański, on Flickr
> 
> 11009839_854832641231478_1450565437330551491_n by Przemysław Domański, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11149818_478253332323607_5718276394748549369_o by Przemysław Domański, on Flickr


pan by Robert Frw, on Flickr


----------



## elculo

Frankfurt Newspaper FNP just published a gallery of 25 skyline pics.

Here are some of them:


----------



## YalnızAdam

*Istanbul*



















by muratdoctor (wowturkey.com)


----------



## Galik

PARIS


----------



## DzhendoyanV

M O S C O W

Лужники на реконструкции :cheers:





Оружейный практически завершен.
В последние дни пошли слухи что есть идея туда еще шпиль засандалить :dunno:
или даже парочку...



С квадрика. Кто объяснит:
почему в Эволюции город отражается вертикально :lol:



Думаю прошлогодний кадр...стройка на западе.
п.с. Количество зелени удивляет конечно



Север


----------



## DzhendoyanV

future plans






Moscow


----------



## WUNDER-BAUM




----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










By michau


----------



## drawabeats

image (5) by Bob Vega, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Milan*

Milan skyline by Riccardo Diotallevi, auf Flickr


----------



## luci203

*Paris*


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/19605910022/sizes/l


----------



## KlausDiggy

Blackhavvk said:


> Ekaterinburg 24(((


You're right, sorry.

I change it tomorrow.


----------



## Edil Arda

KlausDiggy said:


> I have my video of the best skylines in Europe revised again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you like it.


I just quickly watched and couldn't see İzmir, I think İzmir should be on Ankara's place. Ankara doesn't deserve that rank 









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=523262&page=53


----------



## beaniepotato

^^
Izmir was in 18th place, and besides, it's still not a very good skyline as it currently stands. The future Izmir is however a different story.


----------



## WMS

^^ Exactly, IMO still Izmir was posted too high, 6bldgs on pic - 4 u/c, rather a future skyline. Ekaterinburg looks better.


----------



## il fenomeno

don't know if this was posted before, but nice view:










http://melbourneer.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/jfjoUZ8.jpg.jpg


----------



## JanVL

https://www.facebook.com/armeedelair/photos/pcb.986910914686539/986908281353469/?type=1&theater


----------



## JanVL

Warsaw










https://www.facebook.com/BLOGUSZ/photos_stream


----------



## ogonek

MOSCOW





















































http://vk.com/geomk


----------



## Hudson11

Frankfurt.AmAbend by Klaus Bäcker, on Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

MAINHATTAN 

City Lights III by DasKameraAuge, auf Flickr



Downtown Frankfurt, 11.7.2015 by frawolf77, auf Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by *alekseevsk*


----------



## _Night City Dream_

KlausDiggy said:


> *Scroll>>>*
> 
> 458345bbf00a by klaus_khnast, on Flickr


Awesome pitcure, thanks a lot for sharing. But as for Moscow, you took only skyscrapers of Moscow City CBD while there are couple of dozens other skyscrapers: hotels, residential compounds and office buildings scattered throughout the huge city.

Anyway, very nice job!


----------



## KlausDiggy

Thank you.


----------



## FujiXerox

Moscow looks like an unbeatable monster.

I hope the supertall trend starts to get going in Europe. Maybe fueled by Western-Russian rivalry??


----------



## Edil Arda

İstanbul,








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=125407080&postcount=3973


----------



## Skyline.Fan

FujiXerox said:


> Moscow looks like an unbeatable monster.
> 
> I hope the supertall trend starts to get going in Europe. Maybe fueled by Western-Russian rivalry??


Every building higher than 200 meters is uneconomical, don't forget that. 

And nobody needs a new rivalry between Russia and the west. At the end both our economies need a healthy and solid progress.


----------



## KlausDiggy

Paris will probably build the next two Supertalls. I just say Hermitage Plaza.

:happy:


----------



## ogonek

Tokion said:


> Источник
> Источник


...


----------



## dexter2

FujiXerox said:


> Moscow looks like an unbeatable monster.
> 
> I hope the supertall trend starts to get going in Europe. Maybe fueled by Western-Russian rivalry??


Rivarly? What rivarly? :lol:


----------



## ogonek

dexter2 said:


> Rivarly? What rivarly? :lol:


competition/the confrontation


----------



## Edil Arda

WMS said:


> ^^ Exactly, IMO still İzmir was posted too high, 6bldgs on pic - 4 u/c, rather a future skyline. Ekaterinburg looks better.


another angle 








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=946604&page=42


----------



## e2ek1el

I have to admit that it looks very good from this angle. Izmir is apparently growing, nevertheless it`s still not worth the first 10th in Europe.

Regarding the rest, the height of Moscow towers is impressive, nevertheless, I`ve still the impression of unbalanced skyline (kind a "Madrid" syndrome with some of the highest EU skyscrapers, but IMO looking very strange with almost no graduation, pinacles etc...). Thats why I still prefer Frankfurt and somehow also London comparing to Moscow City. Also, when speaking about massive skylines, the compact wall of La Defense is few steps ahead of the Istanbul counterpart...


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

I couldn't agree more ^^. It's not necessarily about height or amount. It's more to do with how much synergy there is and how it compliments its surroundings. I think Izmir looks fairly desolate (for lack of a better word). I would go as far to say Liverpool's skyline is better and that isn't even mentioned on this thread.

Also, Rotterdam should clearly be higher, it is one of the best skylines in Europe, with it's boxiness and US style. 










Liverpool ^


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Take a minute or 4 to enjoy my Hometown!  (watch it full screen on YouTube!)


----------



## Avangard-55

^^ Very nice new perspectives of Moscow and Frankfurt.




shados said:


> Москва
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://vk.com/id66146638?z=photo66146638_371647767/photos66146638


----------



## WUNDER-BAUM

Beautiful photos made by michau 


michau said:


> Kilka strzałów z wczoraj
> Z Pragi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warszawa w pigułce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I z Siekierek:


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

A couple amazing shots of Rotterdam. Some may not be up-to-date but certainly worth posting here. 


































Source:https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ossip-Architectuurfotografie/232188476803616?sk=photos_stream


----------



## cardiff

Looking at Moscow from this angle made me think that the coppery coloured skyscraper is like a nicotined stained tooth in a Hollywood smile, and while a Hollywood smile looks good it also looks a bit fake and artificial. I always thought the Moscow skyline could do with a bit of variation, but the coppery skyscraper is not a good design or colour IMO. The twisting tower though is pure quality IMO and one of the best in Europe, that separate tower to the left looks good also. I think individually the towers of the Moscow skyline are good but all together are a bit anodyne and lost in each other. I absolutely love the unique look of Moscow's skyline when including one of the seven sister towers. Just a thought that popped into my head, no offence meant.



ogonek said:


> MOSCOW


----------



## cardiff

Moscow city. Bird's eye view by Eperlano Prim, on Flickr


----------



## AJIekc

^^
london










:cheers:


----------



## Bligh

^^^^ that's quite old mate


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


Mainhattan Sunset by www.flowtation.de - Florian Leist Photography, auf Flickr


Mainhatten Sunset by www.flowtation.de - Florian Leist Photography, auf Flickr


The Day's last City Lights by www.flowtation.de - Florian Leist Photography, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


Skyline Frankfurt am Main by Sylvi, auf Flickr


----------



## lobinyoo

İZMİR


----------



## TEBC

1 - London
2 - Moscow
3 - Paris
4 - Frankfurt


----------



## Blackhavvk

No in top 15 but....
Novosibirsk








full panorama
http://3d-sight.ru/ER/


----------



## rychlik

*Warszawa*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/uh3ceE]WARSAW by Bartek Morris, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## ekko

*Ekaterinburg*


----------



## tramwaj

*Warszawa 2020 - 2023.*
All skyscrapers existing, under construction and approved for construction.


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by *DzhendoyanV*


----------



## YalnızAdam

*IZMIR*


----------



## cardiff

LR-5682 by stanley.hy0, on Flickr

Canary_Wharf by Jayanthan C David, on Flickr

IMGP8337 by Matt Buck, on Flickr

Old&New in London by Anna Gett, on Flickr

2014_LONDON_038.jpg by _NiKiri_, on Flickr

Greenwich Park, London by Chris Jutting, on Flickr

peaks by Leon Tyler, on Flickr

London by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr


----------



## www.sercan.de

Damn tree 
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7640/16675003737_f86b6c7d18_h.jpg


----------



## JanVL

Warsaw










https://www.facebook.com/warszawaod...0.1437244215./883906408325059/?type=3&theater


----------



## Dasf Sturm

*Naples, Italy*





































https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VzGLsU6gAE


----------



## KlausDiggy

_____


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Brussels Skyline*


Brussels' skyline by Thierry Hudsyn, auf Flickr


Same same but different by Thierry Hudsyn, auf Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by *_Night City Dream_*







































11 июля 2015 года.


----------



## meds

*İzmir*

Took these in last weeks


----------



## Hudson11

Warsaw


Warsaw skyline | panorama of the city center by fkwiatkowski, on Flickr


----------



## cancan-izmir

*Istanbul*


----------



## SASH

This one rocks! :righton:



cancan-izmir said:


>


----------



## SASH

*THE HAGUE*

Boulevard Scheveningen by David van Keulen [#ExploreTheCity], on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

naamloos-0381 by Rosanna Meeder, on Flickr
naamloos-2 by Rosanna Meeder, on Flickr
naamloos-3 by Rosanna Meeder, on Flickr
Night skyline Rotterdam, WTC, koopgoot, Markthal by Jorn van Maanen, on Flickr


----------



## dexter2

Warsaw:









https://www.facebook.com/MLFotArch/...0891086934244/943586835664665/?type=1&theater


----------



## taskula

İstanbul 








http://taskula.imgur.com/all/


----------



## cardiff

Greenwich Sunset by Niall Harrison, on Flickr

In My City, This Is My Escape by Alastair Batchelor, on Flickr

London by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

London nightscape by Fernando Kahan, on Flickr

L1005414-Edit.jpg by Simon Goldsworthy, on Flickr

London Skyline. by K E V A - P H O T O G R A P H Y, on Flickr

Meridian view by Niall Harrison, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










https://mkmnja.bn1304.livefilestore...Cev8tZvFAw22NAFd0546VmA6RzkUbQ/po2.jpg?psid=1


----------



## tramwaj

*Warszawa *









by Kafarek









by Kuba Jurkowski


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

2015-07-08 Rotterdam - View from First Rotterdam - 15 by Tom Wolbrink, on Flickr
2015-07-08 Rotterdam - View from First Rotterdam - 14 by Tom Wolbrink, on Flickr
2015-07-08 Rotterdam - View from First Rotterdam - 5 by Tom Wolbrink, on Flickr
2015-07-08 Rotterdam - View from First Rotterdam - 6 by Tom Wolbrink, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff




----------



## rychlik

*Warszawa*


----------



## Core Rising

Blackhavvk said:


> However foolish to assume that all new towers constructed and will remain empty. Exactly at the end of the year will be opened immediately 5 skyscrapers. It will peak vacancy. Prices will drop. It would be an incentive to buy the area for a low price. The following prices likely will never be, because the opening 5 of the tall buildings at the same time do not plan to. Strong demand will compensate a great offer. A year later, at the end of 2016 the vacancy rate will be reduced significantly. Unable to sell all at once. At the end of 2016 it is already possible to discuss the results.


Who's assuming they will stay empty? They will of course fill up over time. But if the developers don't get high yields it will be some time before you see any more growth of the MIBC cluster. This is a build it and they will come venture. So far, they have built too much and far too few have come. That's why you have a hostel and medium sized businesses filling up the space, not international finance and business services which the cluster was designed for.


----------



## vfG

Greetings from Lil' Lyon !








[/url]Lyon by Laetitia de Lyon, sur Flickr[/IMG]

DSC_4252 F by Sylvain A., sur Flickr

#29 by Thibaut Elie, sur Flickr

Cecile, Danse in Lyon by Yanis Ourabah, sur Flickr

Lyon City ♥ by Thomas Lorenzetti Photographie, sur Flickr


----------



## Blackhavvk

Core Rising said:


> Who's assuming they will stay empty? They will of course fill up over time. But if the developers don't get high yields it will be some time before you see any more growth of the MIBC cluster. This is a build it and they will come venture. So far, they have built too much and far too few have come. That's why you have a hostel and medium sized businesses filling up the space, not international finance and business services which the cluster was designed for.


In Moscow every year build about 10 million square meters of various buildings. More than in any city in Europe. MIBC is only a small part of the whole construction in Moscow. It does not interfere with the rest of the construction progress.

And why are you sure MIBC will be filled for a long time? I think within a year is 85%. Not a very long time. A 15% vacancy rate is normal for the business center of this class. 

Of course we can not know who is right.Saying that it is empty for a long time is not necessary. You can not know.

PS In the Moscow suburb - Krasnogorsk is now building a new cluster. The developer says that will not be in a hurry, and the construction will be carried out according to demand. 1 Skyscraper building. So the demand is there.
PPS I have a feeling that you want to MIBC remained empty. I do not understand. Why do you think that the MIBC will be filled for a long time? We can not know.


----------



## 011Ivan

Paris with Eiffel and Moscow with Seven sisters...then 10 places empty. Frankfurt looks good especially fin distance, from approaching the HBf with train. Will put pic later on.


----------



## ekko

*Moscow*








by Alexander Arbekov








by Ivan Semyonov








by Natalia Kopytich








by Maxim Soloviyov








by Maxim Soloviyov


----------



## TimeAndTide

*paris*


----------



## KlausDiggy

http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de/forum/showthread.php?p=275904


----------



## cardiff

London - The Landmarks by Jonathan Reid, on Flickr

London - Greenwich Symmetry by Jonathan Reid, on Flickr

Alone in London by Jonathan Reid, on Flickr

Architectural Contrast by Jonathan Reid, on Flickr

City Reflection by Jonathan Reid, on Flickr

London Skyline by Bernardo Ricci Armani, on Flickr


----------



## ogonek

http://vk.com/geomk


----------



## ekko

+some nice shots 








http://vk.com/geomk








http://vk.com/geomk


----------



## Bligh

^^^^ Nice stuff Cardiff. London from lots of street level shots.


----------



## Erhan

https://500px.com/photo/115861115/cityscape-of-istanbul-by-aman-chotani


Istanbul Bosphorus New Istanbul by Feridun F. Alkaya, on Flickr


Istanbul Bosphorus - New Istanbul by Feridun F. Alkaya, on Flickr


maslak 1453 by tzkprn, on Flickr


Istanbul Rising. Levent, Istanbul (1024x678) by Antonio Max, on Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

FRANKFURT

unusual spot

FXDB5819 by Dirk Beichert, auf Flickr

Holbein-Steg II Frankfurt/M. by klaweb52, auf Flickr

Central Station Frankfurt/Main 1 by tarantynoo, auf Flickr

Frankfurt Skyline by Sebastian König, auf Flickr


----------



## Azamat384

beautifully!


----------



## poinc

Frankfurt is gorgeous! ^^


----------



## IThomas

Milan's Porta Nuova


----------



## stop that

When it comes to construction, ambition, future, height etc there is the top 3 Moscow, London, Istanbul, then a big gap and then everyone else, I hope this changes soon but it seems very unlikely, I just can't see how any of the other cities could match or even get close to matching the scale of what's happening in Moscow, London and istanbul


----------



## firoz bharmal

*Istanbul....European Gem....!*

Istanbul...


Erhan said:


> https://500px.com/photo/115861115/cityscape-of-istanbul-by-aman-chotani
> 
> 
> Istanbul Bosphorus New Istanbul by Feridun F. Alkaya, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Istanbul Bosphorus - New Istanbul by Feridun F. Alkaya, on Flickr
> 
> 
> maslak 1453 by tzkprn, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Istanbul Rising. Levent, Istanbul (1024x678) by Antonio Max, on Flickr


----------



## Iluminat

^^Well Ekaterinburg is probably the only city in Russia that could even compete outside of giants like Moscow and Saint Petersburg.


----------



## Wolfowitsch

Iluminat said:


> ^^Well Ekaterinburg is probably the only city in Russia that could even compete outside of giants like Moscow and Saint Petersburg.


If you talk about highrises etc., then yes. But considering beauty, no


----------



## ekko

Ahh! One comment from An-178 and my ass is burning as hell! I'm absolutely calm attitude to the Ukrainians, they are great guys, no politics. But this dude just enraged me.


----------



## An-178

Blackhavvk said:


> PS Ekaterinburg more beautiful than most of the cities you have in Ukraine.


:rofl:

a good joke


----------



## ekko

*Ekaterinburg*, beautiful city :cheers:


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








by martm


----------



## Nick Olabus

All the pictures below blow me away. They are fantastic you guys.


----------



## Nick Olabus

LondonFox said:


> This urban design is truly the zenith of old/new in perfect harmony.


It looks awesome, really. Love it so much London


----------



## JanVL

_Remembering the Warsaw Uprising which broke out 71 years ago. 220.000 people were killed during 63 days of fights against the Germans which destroyed the city_










https://www.facebook.com/margasfoto...9260683847396/701691499937642/?type=1&theater


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Light in the harbor. #Rotterdam #Haven #Harbour #Harbor #Gersmagazine #Instawalk010 #Rottergram010 #GemeenteRotterdam #RTVRijmond #Dutch #Holland #Nethelands #Loves_Netherlands #Dutch_Connection #Wonderful_Holland #Super_Holland #IgersHolland #IGHolland # by timobongers, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Paris









source


----------



## ekko

^^ dat iz absolutely unbelievable photo!


----------



## IThomas

*Naples*

















​
LINK 1 - 2​


----------



## IThomas

*Genoa (Italy)*

scroll>>>















































































source: 1 - 2 - 3​


----------



## drawabeats

warsaw2 by Bob Vega, on Flickr


----------



## hajper

SASH said:


>


Very nice. Rotterdam it`s in my top 3 of European Skylines.


----------



## IThomas

*Milan* Porta Nuova


----------



## DrunkMonkey

I can't get over how the spire on that Uni Credit building in Milano looks like Burj Khalifa lmao


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* 

 
https://500px.com/photo/116656215/m...s-and-the-moskva-river-by-stanislav-zaburdaev


----------



## KlausDiggy

Genoa is fantastic :drool:


----------



## ogonek

Moscow


Tokion said:


> Источник
> 
> 
> Источник
> 
> 
> Источник
> 
> 
> Источник


...


----------



## An-178

*Kyiv*


















http://skyandmethod.com/









http://fotki.yandex.ua/users/hawk5555/









http://ivankurchenko.livejournal.com/


----------



## wespje1990

Best silhouet: Frankfurt
Best architecture: London
Best heights: Moscow
Best density: La defense
Best diversity: Rotterdam


----------



## nortonshuh

^^good list
I would add warsaw for "best newcomer"

and here some frankfurt pics

















Mainhatten Sunset by www.flowtation.de - Florian Leist Photography, auf Flickr


----------



## WMS

nortonshuh said:


> "best newcomer"


What do you mean by a newcomer?


----------



## wespje1990

I think he means, best new upcoming skyline, and i don't disagree. I also think that Milan has a new skyline that can only get better, i like its silhouet and architecture. Now it needs more density.


----------



## doguorsi2

I am not really into the boxy Dutch architecture but The Hague is an exception. Def in my top 3 in Europe.


----------



## nortonshuh

WMS said:


> What do you mean by a newcomer?


warsaw has relatively new skyline, most of the towers were built in the last 10 years or so despite some exceptions, it is has much potential and will grow very fast in the next couple of years I assume.


----------



## ogonek

Moscow


ivan.potapoff said:


> 06.08.2015


...


----------



## Noren_

nortonshuh said:


> warsaw has relatively new skyline, most of the towers were built in the last 10 years


As Moscow, so the best newcomer is also MIBC, cuz 300+ and other things.


----------



## rychlik

*Warsaw*












https://www.facebook.com/Lataj.z.Derym?fref=photo


----------



## cardiff

City skyline London by Steve Franklin, on Flickr

London landscape by Giedrius Masonas, on Flickr

Skyline by Richard Brown, on Flickr

Early morning London by Owen Lloyd, on Flickr



















The View from Waterloo Bridge looking towards the Houses of Parliament and the London Eye (Another Panorama) by Christine Phillips, on Flickr


----------



## stop that

Boom boom boom


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*




































http://fotografersha.livejournal.com/701779.html


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*



Stratosphere 2020 said:


> *Rotterdam zomer 2015*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Ossip van Duivenbode


----------



## WMS

nortonshuh said:


> warsaw has relatively new skyline, most of the towers were built in the last 10 years or so despite some exceptions, it is has much potential and will grow very fast in the next couple of years I assume.


I think I can't agree.
When Europe was flat, Warsaw had it's towers. The oldest from 1908 and 1934, the highest from 1955, some from 70's (Novotel, Intraco, Intraco II), from 80's (Lim) and of course from 90's and after 2000 (WFC, WTT, Intercontinental, Babka, TPSA, Westin, PZU or Warta)
You can check it here
http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=69441273


----------



## Blackpool88

vinttt said:


> *Moscow*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fotografersha.livejournal.com/701779.html


Not sure I'd fancy flying in that thing!


----------



## kisssme




----------



## KlausDiggy

WMS said:


> I think I can't agree.
> When Europe was flat, Warsaw had it's towers. The oldest from 1908 and 1934, the highest from 1955, some from 70's (Novotel, Intraco, Intraco II), from 80's (Lim) and of course from 90's and after 2000 (WFC, WTT, Intercontinental, Babka, TPSA, Westin, PZU or Warta)
> You can check it here
> http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=69441273


Please check also the rest of Europe.

1930 --->http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=69442849&page=1

1940 --->[http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=69442846&page=1

1950 --->http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=69442841&page=1

1960 --->http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=69442804&page=1

1970 --->http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=69442809&page=1

1980 --->http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=69442821&page=1

1990 --->http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=69442831&page=1

2000 --->http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=69442834&page=1


----------



## mlody89

warsaw
by Arek Sko


----------



## kisssme

Brussels. the most cosmopolitan city in europe


----------



## Edil Arda

İst.


cancan-izmir said:


> Bugünden,





Farmir said:


> By ehanoglu at https://www.flickr.com/photos/ehanoglu/20521717421/ (For larger photograph - https://www.flickr.com/photos/ehanoglu/20521717421/sizes/o/)


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*





































https://www.facebook.com/2514384150...1438415053425/382686651928600/?type=1&theater


----------



## stop that

Istanbul is booming. A city able to sustain multiple clusters.


----------



## Edil Arda

Yep;
In European side; Maslak-Levent-Zincirlikuyu-Mecidiyeköy-Bomonti seems like getting together.
In Anatolian side, Ataşehir-Kozyatağı will be together, maybe we can see a considerable skyline in Kartal.


----------



## elculo

KøbenhavnK said:


> A suggestion:
> 
> Everybody should try only to post pics of/ praise skylines that are NOT in their own country. Let's then see if the thread dies or if people are genuinely interested in skylines...


Good idea.


Another suggestion:
Since this thread is called "DISCUSS: The best modern european skyline", everybody who posts pictures shoud at least write 2-3 sentences per picture, right now it's just a showroom for the same boring pictures over and over again and no discussion at all...


----------



## arno-13

kisssme said:


> :lol:
> 
> we all know that you are a english troll.
> you hate messages on the other thread were deleted. be carreful
> 
> we know that you hate france. a lot of people in france hate the english too and think that england is a *** hole, so i dont blame you. but this forum is not the place for that.


I don't know if stop that is a troll but he obviously has a bias towar France and Paris, that is certain. I don't even think he doesn't like it for real, but i guess he has to communicate that way.

By the way i beg to differ : Most Englishman appreciate France (or the legions of expatriates in France are masochist) and most French appreciate Britain (well, maybe not the weather ^^). Don't confond rivalry with hate. Also the people you see on this forum are not representative of real life people, or i guess we would be surronded by trolls, haters, stereotype worshipers...

Sorry for out of topic


----------



## Jozef77

*View from the ECB*


----------



## Erlenberg

*LYON*


DSC-1887 by Franz Erlenberg, sur Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^ECB is the best designed building in Europe.
Better than all that, which was built in London in the last few years.

Just my personal opinion.


----------



## Blackhavvk

Evolution tower better then ECB. Only my personal opinion. 
And only 1 news
http://aasarchitecture.com/2015/07/...the-best-tall-building-in-europe-by-rmjm.html


----------



## Fro7en

ECB is simply amazing.


----------



## stop that

KlausDiggy said:


> ^^ECB is the best designed building in Europe.
> Better than all that, which was built in London in the last few years.
> 
> Just my personal opinion.


Opinions are great, reality is greater


----------



## stop that

Blackhavvk said:


> Evolution tower better then ECB. Only my personal opinion.
> And only 1 news
> http://aasarchitecture.com/2015/07/...the-best-tall-building-in-europe-by-rmjm.html


Definitely, so is 122 Leadenhall, city of capitols, commerzbank, mettazurm, shard, gherkin, majunga, dc tower, uni credit, sapphire, de rotterdam and many under construction ones


----------



## KlausDiggy

mettazurm ?


----------



## WMS

This is the best skyscraper of Europe










2nd









3rd 









4th









and finally number 5









This is what is all about :happy:
Good night :happy::happy:


----------



## doguorsi2

How about Is Towers in Istanbul? 



















These guys are my favorite along with the Soyak Crystal.


----------



## dexter2

^^ Just another kitchy pomo. Best scyscraper in Europe? Red and white ones:










No question about it.


----------



## doguorsi2

I guess we will agree to disagree here  they are very classy in my opinion.


----------



## Surrealplaces

Little and large by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr


----------



## Ipsala

Best skyscraper in Europe is the Shard. Just my opinion


----------



## hugh

Ipsala said:


> Best skyscraper in Europe is the Shard. Just my opinion


All subjective of course, as much as I like the Shard, in terms of cool design I'll take Rogers' 122 Leadenhall. 
Re the old school, Tour Montparnasse - one of Europe's original scrapers, deserves a shout. I've always thought the 'conservationists' have got it wrong - objecting to a high-rise in central Paris. The city's lucky to have it.


----------



## Jozef77

most people here just name the best looking skyscraper in their own country. for me it has to be the Evolution Tower in Moscow.


----------



## WMS

Jozef77 said:


> most people here just name the best looking skyscraper in their own country.


I did not. Dexter2 did not too


----------



## arno-13

These are not my favorite of all time in Yurop, but i really like these two as they really have something unique, and really belong to Yuropean architecture before international architecture :


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by *mr. MyXiN*


----------



## VITORIA MAN

good pic


----------



## the man from k-town

some of my Frankfurt shots

MAINHATTAN by Alejandro Jardinero, auf Flickr

american style by Alejandro Jardinero, auf Flickr

Main fields by Alejandro Jardinero, auf Flickr

River sports by Alejandro Jardinero, auf Flickr


----------



## plantagenet

Fro7en said:


>


It's not a mirage, it's Paris...


----------



## hseugut

It is a globally shared opinion that the Shard is not as good as it was supposed to be ... especially the cheap cladding ..


----------



## Blackhavvk

ULTIMATE EVOLUTION


Evrasia 99911 said:


> ^^


Best European and 1 of Best World skyscraper.


----------



## WMS

Nope, that was the 1st one and its still the best of all twisted ones


----------



## Blackhavvk

WMS said:


> Nope, that was the 1st one and its still the best of all twisted ones


Ok my welikopolska friend. This tower better then Evolution. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## mlody89

warsaw









new project towers


----------



## stop that

hseugut said:


> It is a globally shared opinion that the Shard is not as good as it was supposed to be ... especially the cheap cladding ..


Cheap, lol. The shard cladding is one of the most expensive in europe, cheap cladding is mainly a la defense problem


----------



## rychlik

*Warsaw*
I like this point of view. You?

[url=https://flic.kr/p/n7vRhE]Warsaw CBD by My Warsaw, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Noren_

WMS said:


> its still the best of all twisted ones


This twisted commieblock? Srsly?


----------



## Fro7en

stop that said:


> Cheap, lol. The shard cladding is one of the most expensive in europe, cheap cladding is mainly a la defense problem


Why do you keep insisting that La Défense has cheap cladding? You really like to spew out BS. I think the Shard looks nice, and I think most of the skyscrapers look nice. La Défense has a lot of nice skyscrapers, but there are some that are almost 40 years old now. They aren't cheap, just old.










Bottom of carpe diem tower. 

I do like the position of Londons skyscrapers more than La Défense. Although the view of La Défense is amazing.


----------



## JanVL

On your Rooftopz London 
by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


----------



## craperskys

I've seen just a very few real skyline pics so far mainly just crops of areal shots, particular crops of clusters, single buildings, renders, areal shots with airplanes and other non-architecturally related things in the foreground, so mostly nothing but off-topic stuff.


----------



## goschio

Ipsala said:


> Best skyscraper in Europe is the Shard. Just my opinion


Tend to agree. Iconic.


----------



## goschio

KlausDiggy said:


> Frankfurt und Umgebung by Richard Keil, auf Flickr


This used to be Frankfurts worst skyline angle to look at (many tall towers hide eachother) . But it has already improved considerably with Taunusturm and the small highrises of Maintor. Soon it will be decent with Metzler tower and Riverside tower. From worst to above average. Love how its always changing within only few years.


----------



## Fro7en

Favourites: 

1- London & Paris tied 
2 - Moscow (Could be tied with frankfurt)
3 - Frankfurt
4 - Rotterdam


----------



## Tiaren

goschio said:


> This used to be Frankfurts worst skyline angle to look at (many tall towers hide eachother) . But it has already improved considerably with Taunusturm and the small highrises of Maintor.


Agree. I don't really get, why people in here, that want to actually promote Frankfurt, so often post exactly this still kinda shabby view. :lol: Guys, you are not doing Frankfurt any favors. The London/Moscow/and Paris guys are at the top of their game, presenting these cities always at their very best.


----------



## doguorsi2

Istanbul Turkey


----------



## goschio

Tiaren said:


> Agree. I don't really get, why people in here, that want to actually promote Frankfurt, so often post exactly this still kinda shabby view. :lol: Guys, you are not doing Frankfurt any favors. The London/Moscow/and Paris guys are at the top of their game, presenting these cities always at their very best.



Frankfurters just stay real. No need to hide and play silly game.


----------



## hugh

Hourglassnebula said:


> I was always afraid that the modern buildings would take away the charm of the European cities, but i have been positively surprised with most of the changes in their skylines. Cities like London, Moscow, Madrid, Berlin, even Paris are, in my humble opinion, *more appealing now with the contrast of modern and old architecture.* Thanks for everyone that contributed to this wonderful thread. Amazing photos!!


Concur. (manual 'like' for the above post)


----------



## Rewder321

*WARSAW* - Look into the background


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*









http://peberhardt.net/blog/rundflug-uber-frankfurt


----------



## elculo

deleted


----------



## Edil Arda

İst.


















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=228812&page=200


----------



## Tin0307

Istanbul


----------



## Tiaren

goschio said:


> Frankfurters just stay real. No need to hide and play silly game.


Yeah, rite! :lol:


----------



## www.sercan.de

Istanbul
1975 and 2015









https://instagram.com/p/6ci7TIoYVp/


----------



## Fro7en

La Défense laser/firework show 2014 edit


----------



## SASH

*FRANKFURT*

Frankfurt Skyline by Anikin Photographic, on Flickr
Frankfurt by Anikin Photographic, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Manhattan on the Maas by Anikin Photographic, on Flickr
Scheepmakershaven by Anikin Photographic, on Flickr
The Gate to Europe by Anikin Photographic, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*VIENNA*

DonauCity by Anikin Photographic, on Flickr
Wien Mitte Tower by Anikin Photographic, on Flickr


----------



## doguorsi2

Istanbul Turkey



Kadıkoylu;126410711 said:


> hahah etrafta konusuluyodu. bide bogaz turu yapip skyline cektim amk.


..


----------



## Radomski

It's surprising how Istanbul developed in this 40 years.


----------



## Core Rising

London Skyline by corerising, on Flickr

London Skyline by corerising, on Flickr

London Skyline by corerising, on Flickr

London Skyline by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## LDN N7

cardiff said:


> Moon rise over the West End by James Burns, on Flickr



Sweet shot! Where was this taken from?


----------



## dexter2

Warsaw 



Ring said:


> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Wilanów-z-lotu-ptaka/451271841688423?fref=ts
> 
> I jeszcze takie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/warszawazlotuptaka?fref=ts


----------



## IThomas

>>>


----------



## IThomas

*M I L A N O*

CityLife 
















Porta Nuova
















link​


----------



## the man from k-town

frankfurts most famous perspective

Frankfurt Sunrise III by DasKameraAuge, auf Flickr

City Lights I by DasKameraAuge, auf Flickr

Frankfurt Skyline XXII by DasKameraAuge, auf Flickr

Obstwiesen Bad Homburg - Frankfurt.jpg by Th Kr, auf Flickr


----------



## ogonek

MOSCOW


Izus67 said:


> vk


...


----------



## Szymulek

*Warsaw, Poland*



kafarek said:


> konstrukcyjnie w panoramie
> 
> 1
> 
> pp1 by Robert Frw, on Flickr
> 
> 2
> 
> pp2 by Robert Frw, on Flickr
> 
> 3
> 
> pp3 by Robert Frw, on Flickr


----------



## moscowgoth

*Moscow*








https://vk.com/albums-575399?z=photo-575399_379346370/photos-575399


----------



## alexandrei

Milan


----------



## Erhan

www.sercan.de said:


> Istanbul
> 1975 and 2015
> http://i.imgur.com/tbHpN3m.jpg
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/6ci7TIoYVp/


More like 1975 vs. 2011. 

I could count 8 completed, 5 T/O and 3 U/C building over 130m missing in this picture.


----------



## Blackhavvk

del


----------



## Bligh

London though.... <3


----------



## moscowgoth

*Moscow*


----------



## AJIekc

alexandrei said:


> Milan


better


----------



## Erhan

https://500px.com/photo/118813307/camlica-istanbul-by-serhat-bozkurt


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Moscow





















































https://vk.com/albums-575399


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Yerevan, Armenia*

DSC02503 by Hoogbouwe, on Flickr

DSC02506 by Hoogbouwe, on Flickr

DSC02597 (2) by Hoogbouwe, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*

















































































https://vk.com/photos351888


----------



## IThomas

*MILANO* Porta Nuova

>>>















axelferis​


----------



## Noren_

hulibobo said:


> In North America or the EU nobody can imagine build such building in the 21th Century.


Babe, wy sa serious?


----------



## IThomas

*Bologna*, Italy

>>>








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/20486760072/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/gff/16988535070/sizes/k/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mariezero/17107445441/sizes/h/


----------



## IThomas

^^
Bonus pic  Bologna in Middle Age


----------



## IThomas

M I L A N

Porta Nuova >>>






aroundmilano.tumblr.com​








milanopanoramica.com​
CityLife (U/C)








milanopanoramica.com​


----------



## ekko

hulibobo, maybe you are talking about standart residential houses in the outskirts? International Business Center is within the Third Ring Road, which means that throughout this vast territory you will find only high quality and beautiful historical European-like architecture, and your so-called ugly buildings are built only in the "sleeping" areas of Moscow, on the outskirts. 

Here's some nice photos absolutely without MIBC


----------



## elculo

IThomas said:


> *Bologna*, Italy



Take a look at the title of this thread:



> DISCUSS: Best *Modern* European Skyline (Part3)


:ancient::horse:


----------



## IThomas

elculo said:


> Take a look at the title of this thread


Look on the background: there are some white towers designed by Kenzo Tange.


----------



## Avemano

Milano, tu es bellissima :hug:

I love how they managed to build a new modern district with a very distinctive and fresh style.
Something Madrid for instance failed to do.


----------



## IThomas

Avemano said:


> Milano, tu es bellissima :hug:
> 
> I love how they managed to build a new modern district with a very distinctive and fresh style.


Step by step, PN and CL will be completed 



Avemano said:


> Something Madrid for instance failed to do.


What happened to Castellana Norte project?


----------



## Quicksilver

Noren_ said:


> Babe, wy sa serious?


What about first two? First is the *sculpture* not even a building, plus will have largest slide from top to down. Second? I don't see anything bad with it, plus it's not 21st century design after all. May be show some example of prisons, etc as well. Is this all you can find?


----------



## Adler1

hulibobo said:


> Only this CBD in Moscow is the skyline,yes they´re quite big,but the skyline is not big.


What skyline? It's hardly a skyline, it's a skycluster.


----------



## Jozef77

i think Moscows skyscrapers are one of the best in Europe obviously. can't we just all enjoy some good pictures instead of endless discussions and accusations?


----------



## cardiff

Big Cheese by extreme_ironing, on Flickr

DSCF8690 by extreme_ironing, on Flickr

Orange Poodle by extreme_ironing, on Flickr

DSCF5801 by extreme_ironing, on Flickr

DSCF5098 by extreme_ironing, on Flickr

Untitled by extreme_ironing, on Flickr

Sherd etc by extreme_ironing, on Flickr

Canary Wharf - From Rob + Alex's Flat by extreme_ironing, on Flickr


----------



## www.sercan.de

is there enough space for more towers at London City?


----------



## ekko

It would be a pity for me to demolish such beautiful historical buildings to build up skyscrapers at their place, especially if they are in good condition.


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/margasfoto


----------



## cardiff

- deleted upon request


----------



## rychlik

*Warsaw*


----------



## Avemano

*







P A R I S *









Source : https://www.flickr.com/photos/jean_bigue/









Source : https://www.flickr.com/photos/erifha/


















Source : https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









Source : https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

La Défense lacks a spire in the middle, this district is too boxy hno: 
A MessenTurm or a Commerzbank would be perfect. 

RIP Generali


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Untitled by Peter van Dongen, on Flickr
Untitled by Peter van Dongen, on Flickr
Untitled by Peter van Dongen, on Flickr
Untitled by Peter van Dongen, on Flickr
Untitled by Peter van Dongen, on Flickr


----------



## www.sercan.de

ekko said:


> It would be a pity for me to demolish such beautiful historical buildings to build up skyscrapers at their place, especially if they are in good condition.


i would guess that those old buildings are protected?!?


----------



## Londonese

www.sercan.de said:


> is there enough space for more towers at London City?


Yes, and plenty more are planned. Generally its ugly 60s buildings or pomo blocks which are destroyed to make room for towers, not historical builds.


----------



## Telfordboy

With regard to Moscow's skyline, there are two thiongs for me. First as others have said it looks like it has been placed their at random. Secondly, the building are so tall that they make everything else in the city look small. At the moment it looks more Los Angeles than Manhattan not that that is necessarily a bad thing. Hopefully you can see what I mean from the picture below.


----------



## stop that

www.sercan.de said:


> is there enough space for more towers at London City?


Yes, there are many new towers under construction in the city cluster and more about to begin. 
There is also a large and continuous number of 50-100m towers going up all around the cluster, which will make london the only 'downtown' in europe, other cities have clusters surrounded by low rise but not real downtowns, the city of London will be an actual downtown. Istanbul also has potential for a dense downtown.
Everyone knows about the large towers going up in london but there are like 80 or so 50-100m towers going up too, new ones begin like every week.


----------



## stop that

JanVL said:


> *Warsaw*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/margasfoto


Fantastic picture


----------



## ekko

^^Right idea, telfordboy. The question is closed. 

I think Warsaw needs one supertall building. There are many 150+ and 200+ towers, so why not? It would be nice landmark at the center of downtown...


----------



## elculo

Some of the best Frankfurt pics I've seen so far, unfortunately hotlinking is disabled:

http://www.johannes-krenzer.portfoliobox.me/fotografie


----------



## www.sercan.de

stop that said:


> Yes, there are many new towers under construction in the city cluster and more about to begin.
> There is also a large and continuous number of 50-100m towers going up all around the cluster, which will make london the only 'downtown' in europe, other cities have clusters surrounded by low rise but not real downtowns, the city of London will be an actual downtown. Istanbul also has potential for a dense downtown.
> Everyone knows about the large towers going up in london but there are like 80 or so 50-100m towers going up too, new ones begin like every week.


yan you maybe show those are'as at the city aka downtown?


----------



## cancan-izmir

*Izmir*

I took today ,


----------



## JanVL

ekko said:


> ^^Right idea, telfordboy. The question is closed.
> 
> I think Warsaw needs one supertall building. There are many 150+ and 200+ towers, so why not? It would be nice landmark at the center of downtown...


There is a 310 m in the pipeline in the very center, designed by Norman Foster. Well, 230m roof height, but it's something .


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*



fugas said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## cancan-izmir

I took one hour ago


----------



## Always Sneaky

Regarding post number #7034 in this thread.....


The images posted that belong to me " Always Sneaky " are copyrighted images and must be removed immediately.
I have tried to contact admin of this forum numerous times, and as yet have not had any reply.
Therefore it is leaving me with only one option but to invoice SSC for the usage of my images.


----------



## Core Rising

Urban exploration photos are banned by this forum, and must not be posted.

If Always Sneaky does bill the site owner, please forward the billing information to the London Metropolitan Police and the relevant land owners (lend lease, galliard homes ect.), they may be interested in prosecution for breaking and entering.


----------



## IThomas

M I L A N


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow 2015 timelapse trailer*


----------



## bbcwallander

Always Sneaky said:


> Regarding post number #7034 in this thread.....
> 
> 
> The images posted that belong to me " Always Sneaky " are copyrighted images and must be removed immediately.
> I have tried to contact admin of this forum numerous times, and as yet have not had any reply.
> Therefore it is leaving me with only one option but to invoice SSC for the usage of my images.


I like your photos, but you have made yourself look like a real prick by getting upset by someone posting them on a forum, and then claiming copyright infringement, given that you have clearly entered sites illegally to take the photographs in the first place.

Not very sneaky!


----------



## Avangard-55

That's a nice one, too.


Oasis-Bangkok said:


> city by Anton Medvedev, on Flickr


----------



## stop that

Best european skyline.

1. New York (built by uk )
2.hong Kong (built by uk)
3.chicago (built by uk)
4. Toronto (built by uk)
5. Sydney (built by uk)
6. Melbourne (built by uk)
7. Singapore (built by uk)
8. London (built by polish)
9. San Francisco (built by uk)
10. Vancouver (built by uk)
Lol lol lol

I hope three lol's was enough so people know it is a joke


----------



## ekko

I can see the truth in your post


----------



## plantagenet

stop that said:


> It was vikings who conquered Normandy and much of France then crossed the channel in 1066, its why they're called normans and not french. Invasions between Britain and france have only ever been one way, *british invading france*, there has never been a french invasion of britain


"Dieu et mon Droit"...isn't it ? 

*The Angevine Empire (Plantagenet) invaded France* :
-Plantagenet crushed the normands, Plantagenet was a powerful vassal as France Inside the kingdom of France, Plantagenet was the king of England. 

*It was Plantagenet Dinasty against Capétiens Dinasty, it was France against France. This is the reality, we're not on a "Hollywood movie forum", we are on Skyscrapercity.*

If you want to respect the Lionheart King, the Tomb is closed to the Plantagenet historic Capital (Fontevraud, Anjou) so far to the Great and lovely city of London.

I stop that...


----------



## cardiff

First Day In London by naturespeakswithme, on Flickr

I love this city by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr

Tall Ships Festivals London 2015 & The Pink Dog by Bruce Biege, on Flickr

London View by Luke Miller, on Flickr

morning on westminster bridge by maximerobeyns, on Flickr


----------



## Fallout

stop that said:


> Best european skyline.
> 
> 1. New York (built by uk dutch)
> 2.hong Kong (built by uk)
> 3.chicago (built by uk)
> 4. Toronto (built by uk)
> 5. Sydney (built by uk)
> 6. Melbourne (built by uk)
> 7. Singapore (built by uk)
> 8. London (built by polish)
> 9. San Francisco (built by uk spain)
> 10. Vancouver (built by uk)
> Lol lol lol
> 
> I hope three lol's was enough so people know it is a joke


Corrected.


----------



## bbcwallander

Fallout said:


> Corrected.


New York - British! 

It was New Amsterdam until the British sailed in with guns, but in honesty there wasn't much there then, other than great potential.


----------



## Avemano

bbcwallander said:


> New York - British!
> 
> It was New Amsterdam until the British sailed in with guns, but in honesty there wasn't much there then, other than great potential.


So what about La Nouvelle-Angoulême ? :colbert:


----------



## Union Man

This thread. :bash:


----------



## bbcwallander

Avemano said:


> So what about La Nouvelle-Angoulême ? :colbert:


Just the name given to the site by one of the first European explorers there, I think he was Italian if I remember correct.


----------



## Luca9A8M

^^
Giovanni da Verrazzano


----------



## IThomas

*M I L A N* 
Porta Nuova









LINK​


----------



## alemano

Erhan said:


> Istanbul - Levent


:nocrook: very nice images dude


----------



## Fro7en

London would be the best if it wasn't so depressing... The wetness really messes with you..


----------



## stop that

It rains more in paris than london you know, and aren't france/french considered the most depressing place/people on earth lol


----------



## FujiXerox

stop that said:


> It rains more in paris than london you know, and aren't france/french considered the most depressing place/people on earth lol



France seems like a nice place judging from the movie Ratatouille


----------



## Paolo98.To

FujiXerox said:


> France seems like a nice place judging from the movie Ratatouille


----------



## elculo

Milan...
scnr









wikipedia


----------



## kisssme

elculo said:


> Milan...
> scnr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wikipedia


oh.. they have the same in disneyland paris :shocked:


----------



## AJIekc

elculo said:


> Milan...
> scnr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wikipedia


best supertall on the right! :cheers:


----------



## TimeAndTide

plantagenet said:


> "Dieu et mon Droit"...isn't it ?
> 
> *The Angevine Empire (Plantagenet) invaded France* :
> -Plantagenet crushed the normands, Plantagenet was a powerful vassal as France Inside the kingdom of France, Plantagenet was the king of England.
> 
> *It was Plantagenet Dinasty against Capétiens Dinasty, it was France against France. This is the reality, we're not on a "Hollywood movie forum", we are on Skyscrapercity.*
> 
> If you want to respect the Lionheart King, the Tomb is closed to the Plantagenet historic Capital (Fontevraud, Anjou) so far to the Great and lovely city of London.
> 
> I stop that...


Richard never spoke english. He spoke french and was called "the absent king" by his english subjects ( spent only 6 months of his life on english soil, I can understand that feeling..).
English people love to speak about Waterloo. And always skip mentioning the crucial prussian flankattack.
Collective amnesia.


----------



## Edil Arda

İst.,








https://www.flickr.com/photos/xavierloh/19543440972/

Skyline of Levent business district as seen from the Bosphorus by Eric Sehr, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8027621561/


----------



## kisssme




----------



## JuanPaulo

*Oslo, Norway*


DSC00826 by Morten Hotvedt, on Flickr


----------



## Quicksilver

Fro7en said:


> That's why so many Brits live in France. That's why France is still the most touristed country on earth. It rains more in London. FACT.


Dont want to get involved but yearly rain precipitation in London is about 590 mm against 640 in Paris (easy to Google). This is one of the facts which people have problem believing. some places in Essex even get less than 500 mm of rain per year.


----------



## doguorsi2

It wasn't raining all that much when I was in England. I guess that rain thing in England is a cliche just like some people think that we ride camels, speak some sort of Arabic and have four wives in Turkey.


----------



## Fro7en

Ok maybe so but it's more cloudy than Paris on average


----------



## hugh

stop that said:


> Is there a country on earth that france hasn't been thrown out of by Britain, relegated to second rate status still hurts huh, oh what could have been if it weren't for those damn brits, it's time for france to get over it, you lost, move on, they made the world, while you just had to watch, from the few places on earth they let you keep, and now you discuss it online in their language, before the final indignity of having to be saved, by them, from the nazis, ouch.


Your French bashing and apparent bigging-up of Britain is quaint, ridiculous, and embarrassing - for your sake no less, knock it off.


----------



## Quicksilver

Fro7en said:


> Ok maybe so but it's more cloudy than Paris on average


This is true, something like 1400 hours per year of sunshine in London against 1800 in Paris.


----------



## doguorsi2

Fro7en said:


> Ok maybe so but it's more cloudy than Paris on average


Honestly I can't say anything about the statistics here but nothing wrong with a cloudy day and some rain. It's romantic man. It is great to visit those art galleries and cafe shops with your girl in a rainy day :cheers:

I am more of a London fan but Paris has its amazing scenes in rainy days as well


----------



## IThomas

MILAN

*Porta Nuova* (still incomplete)
project: different architects (Cesar Pelli, Pei Cobb Freed & Partners, Kohn Pederson Fox, Giò Ponti, etc...)








*CityLife* (U/C)
project: Arata Isozaki, Daniel Libekind, Zaha Hadid

How it is







How it will be


----------



## kisssme

milano is beautiful like an italian girl


----------



## kisssme




----------



## mlody89

warsaw








by www.maciejmargas.pl


----------



## ekko

Nice to see that there is not only argue about Moscow))) (This is not an covert indication for action!)


----------



## Avangard-55

doguorsi2 said:


> It wasn't raining all that much when I was in England. I guess that rain thing in England is a cliche just like some people think that we ride camels, speak some sort of Arabic and have four wives in Turkey.


You don't have four wives? What's wrong with you?


----------



## doguorsi2

Avangard-55 said:


> You don't have four wives? What's wrong with you?


I have six.


----------



## Major Deegan

^^ Having more than five wives is against forum rules. You are getting a ban!


----------



## doguorsi2

Oh then let me divorce one real quick. Brb in a moment

Okay this is getting old &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Benidorm, Spain*









Benidorm Blue Sky by Merovingio Mero, on Flickr









Benidorm Poniente by Merovingio Mero, on Flickr


----------



## ILTarantino

Quicksilver said:


> Dont want to get involved but yearly rain precipitation in London is about 590 mm against 640 in Paris (easy to Google). This is one of the facts which people have problem believing. some places in Essex even get less than 500 mm of rain per year.


In Rome and Naples, respectively, the average precipitation is 900 mm and 1000 mm. Despite this, southern Italy is known worldwide as the land of the sun.
In London, however, rainfall is generally weak, with a different distribution during the year compared to Mediterranean cities. The peculiarity of the English climate is the extensive cloud cover often present, even if it doesn't rain a lot.
For this reason London is known as a grey city.


----------



## TimeAndTide

stop that said:


> Is there a country on earth that france hasn't been thrown out of by Britain, relegated to second rate status still hurts huh, oh what could have been if it weren't for those damn brits, it's time for france to get over it, you lost, move on, they made the world, while you just had to watch, from the few places on earth they let you keep, and now you discuss it online in their language, before the final indignity of having to be saved, by them, from the nazis, ouch.


_"Everything that is courteous, honorable and elegant in the English culture comes from the French invasion". _
*Walter Scott*

I love this one.


----------



## DCFC1

hugh said:


> Your French bashing and apparent bigging-up of Britain is quaint, ridiculous, and embarrassing - for your sake no less, knock it off.



The French in this place give as good as they get .. If not more. 


So Hugh ... :cheers:


----------



## arno-13

stop that said:


> Best european skyline.
> 
> 1. New York (built by uk )
> 2.hong Kong (built by uk)
> 3.chicago (built by uk)
> 4. Toronto (built by uk)
> 5. Sydney (built by uk)
> 6. Melbourne (built by uk)
> 7. Singapore (built by uk)
> 8. London (built by polish)
> 9. San Francisco (built by uk)
> 10. Vancouver (built by uk)
> Lol lol lol
> 
> I hope three lol's was enough so people know it is a joke





Axel76NG said:


> If you look at it this way, then technically London was built by France :grandpa:





Axel76NG said:


> Most of the cities on your list were not founded/ originally built by the UK, the UK was simply the last coloniser. This is why I said France built London because it was effectively the last foreign coloniser of the city.
> 
> I know this is off topic, just felt I had to justify my thought process.





stop that said:


> It was vikings who conquered Normandy and much of France then crossed the channel in 1066, its why they're called normans and not french. Invasions between Britain and france have only ever been one way, british invading france, there has never been a french invasion of britain





Axel76NG said:


> When the Normans settled in France they swore fealty to the French king, they adopted the French language, catholicism, and the feudalist system. This created the Normandie region, which was just as French as any other region in France at the time.
> 
> The invasion of England was led by the Norman leader William II with an army of soldiers from all around France.
> 
> 
> 
> yes it is like brothers and sisters they always fight although they secretly love each other





plantagenet said:


> "Dieu et mon Droit"...isn't it ?
> 
> *The Angevine Empire (Plantagenet) invaded France* :
> -Plantagenet crushed the normands, Plantagenet was a powerful vassal as France Inside the kingdom of France, Plantagenet was the king of England.
> 
> *It was Plantagenet Dinasty against Capétiens Dinasty, it was France against France. This is the reality, we're not on a "Hollywood movie forum", we are on Skyscrapercity.*
> 
> If you want to respect the Lionheart King, the Tomb is closed to the Plantagenet historic Capital (Fontevraud, Anjou) so far to the Great and lovely city of London.
> 
> I stop that...





bbcwallander said:


> New York - British!
> 
> It was New Amsterdam until the British sailed in with guns, but in honesty there wasn't much there then, other than great potential.





Avemano said:


> So what about La Nouvelle-Angoulême ? :colbert:





bbcwallander said:


> Just the name given to the site by one of the first European explorers there, I think he was Italian if I remember correct.





Fro7en said:


> London would be the best if it wasn't so depressing... The wetness really messes with you..





stop that said:


> It rains more in paris than london you know, and aren't france/french considered the most depressing place/people on earth lol





FujiXerox said:


> France seems like a nice place judging from the movie Ratatouille





Paolo98.To said:


>





TimeAndTide said:


> Richard never spoke english. He spoke french and was called "the absent king" by his english subjects ( spent only 6 months of his life on english soil, I can understand that feeling..).
> English people love to speak about Waterloo. And always skip mentioning the crucial prussian flankattack.
> Collective amnesia.





stop that said:


> Is there a country on earth that france hasn't been thrown out of by Britain, relegated to second rate status still hurts huh, oh what could have been if it weren't for those damn brits, it's time for france to get over it, you lost, move on, they made the world, while you just had to watch, from the few places on earth they let you keep, and now you discuss it online in their language, before the final indignity of having to be saved, by them, from the nazis, ouch.





markfos said:


> Please ban this troll SO143 (stop_that), every time he shows up, there is a flame war.





kisssme said:


> you are very close to be banned..
> you obsession on france (i can see that you are always watching the Paris thread) shows how sick you are. this thread is about architecture and skylines.





KøbenhavnK said:


> Stop trolling fool.
> 
> Russian blood and American steel won WWII.
> 
> If Britain was so great then why the pathetic ûbermench-mentality and subsequent failure to protect your "rightfully owned" colonies in the decades after the war.
> 
> Get real. Leave the 19th century. Try blazing through the 20th which the rest of us left a decade and a half ago and arrive in today's world.
> 
> "Empire" belongs in a museum and so do your xenophobic attitudes as well.
> 
> You can vote your island out of the EU next year for all anyone cares but please don't bother the rest of us with your Anglo-Supremacy ideas- go join a UKIP debate forum where someone might give a toss about your adolescent world views.





stop that said:


> Wow, my whole life i thought I was me, but apparently I'm some guy called so143, thankyou so much for letting me know this, I better go break the news to my family, how can I ever repay you, random crazy dude.
> 
> Edit. Looking into it, this so14 seems to have been an obsession of yours, it appears you have falsely accused several other forumers of being this so143 guy. further false claims made by you should be punished with brigging or banning
> 
> Let this be an end to it. TO CERTAIN french forumers, please stop sending me personal messages of your insults, racism, nationalism and personal attacks, I have no interests in conversing in such a distasteful and unpleasant manner. This is THE END of it ok, don't contact me or you'll be reported. Let's move on, I'm prepared to be the adult here, I hope for once you are too





stop that said:


> Funny how troll kissme didn't respond to this troll post, selective amnesia maybe. Ignore all the daily troll posts by his fellow native forumers, then accuse others of being trolls, how righteous of him





Avemano said:


> This is being more and more embarrassing ...





Fro7en said:


> That's why so many Brits live in France. That's why France is still the most touristed country on earth. It rains more in London. FACT.





Greedy Sheedy said:


> Talk about dragging it out, you guys really don't help yourselves. Just put a sock in it already, Christ!





Quicksilver said:


> Dont want to get involved but yearly rain precipitation in London is about 590 mm against 640 in Paris (easy to Google). This is one of the facts which people have problem believing. some places in Essex even get less than 500 mm of rain per year.





doguorsi2 said:


> It wasn't raining all that much when I was in England. I guess that rain thing in England is a cliche just like some people think that we ride camels, speak some sort of Arabic and have four wives in Turkey.





Fro7en said:


> Ok maybe so but it's more cloudy than Paris on average





hugh said:


> Your French bashing and apparent bigging-up of Britain is quaint, ridiculous, and embarrassing - for your sake no less, knock it off.





Quicksilver said:


> This is true, something like 1400 hours per year of sunshine in London against 1800 in Paris.





doguorsi2 said:


> Honestly I can't say anything about the statistics here but nothing wrong with a cloudy day and some rain. It's romantic man. It is great to visit those art galleries and cafe shops with your girl in a rainy day :cheers:
> 
> I am more of a London fan but Paris has its amazing scenes in rainy days as well





ILTarantino said:


> In Rome and Naples, respectively, the average precipitation is 900 mm and 1000 mm. Despite this, southern Italy is known worldwide as the land of the sun.
> In London, however, rainfall is generally weak, with a different distribution during the year compared to Mediterranean cities. The peculiarity of the English climate is the extensive cloud cover often present, even if it doesn't rain a lot.
> For this reason London is known as a grey city.





TimeAndTide said:


> _"Everything that is courteous, honorable and elegant in the English culture comes from the French invasion". _
> *Walter Scott*
> 
> I love this one.





DCFC1 said:


> The French in this place give as good as they get .. If not more.
> 
> 
> So Hugh ... :cheers:





DCFC1 said:


> We saved your butt in 1940 and that's all we get ?? :cheers:





Fro7en said:


> Dunkerque please.





stop that said:


> London has more towers complete and under construction in every category than any other eu city. Actually I read on here somewhere that London has more 100m+ towers under construction than the rest of the eu combined. I didn't believe it at first but on checking yes it does, a lot more in fact, than the rest of the eu combined.





KøbenhavnK said:


> ^^
> 
> Good Lord.
> 
> I can't even begin to imagine the inferiority complex you're dragging around.





Fro7en said:


> This kid is the biggest idiot of our times.





TimeAndTide said:


> LOL.





TimeAndTide said:


> *You* saved no one in 1940 and I was'nt even born.
> Hi.



So much sentence i would give an answer ... So much passion, hate, truth and bullshit...so much interesting as much as ridiculous comments... In a non appropriate thread...


Could we finally get a VS thread back in order to let the other threads alone ?
We are the best rivals in the world, being so close geographically, historically, culturally, economically, population wise (...). We love to fight each other. Could we please get a room :lol: ?


----------



## WUNDER-BAUM

next page


----------



## WUNDER-BAUM

What will be inside Battersea Power Station ?


----------



## WUNDER-BAUM

Warsaw


----------



## TimeAndTide

*paris*









www.flickr.com/photos/nilsaxel/16795297022/in/photostream/


----------



## Adler1

DCFC1 said:


> Top Ten skylines in Europe


My personal updated top 6 (there is no Top 10 in Europe):

1. Frankfurt (Americanesque downtown skyline feel, best overall)
2. Warsaw (only true downtown skyline in Europe next to Frankfurt, I never really considered Warsaw in my Top 3 but it keeps growing and growing...) 
3. Istanbul (some nice towers + beautiful natural setting)
4. London (huge city, so it needs a lot more towers, might take another 10 years or so to become #1)
5. Paris (pretty dense, but I don't like the designs of most towers)
6. Moscow (not a real skyline yet, just a cluster of tall towers)


----------



## Noren_

Adler1 said:


> My personal updated top 6 (there is no Top 10 in Europe)


icard:


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Contrast ... by Marco van Dijk Fotografie, on Flickr
Optima Forma ... by Marco van Dijk Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Rotterdam skyline by Marco Nedermeijer, on Flickr


----------



## Axel76NG

My top 5 clusters as of now

1. Paris: Great density, great diversity (towers from 60s -> 2015), beautiful glass canions, good skyline. BUT not very well integrated into city
2. Moscow: Beautiful towers, great height, good density, good skyline. BUT not very well integrated into city
3. Frankfurt: Some beautiful towers, very good skyline with a pinnacle point, great integration into city. BUT too spread out
4. London Canary Wharf: Some beautiful towers, good density, very good ordered skyline. BUT too grey, not well integrated into city 
5. Warsaw: Good Diversity, great integration into city, some beautiful buildings. BUT too spread out with somewhat boring skyline 


The impression I am getting regarding the growth of skylines in Europe is that different cities have gone for different models, and this is why it is so hard to judge:

- Moscow, Paris, Madrid, Milan, Canary Wharf: designating a purpose built business cluster zone to meet the demands of the 21st century whilst retaining the historical heritage of the city

- Frankfurt, Warsaw, Rotterdam: American style downtown with towers growing in the center following the pattern of the city.

- London, Istanbul: free market approach where towers can sprout anywhere (pretty much) and in any way that developers feel there is profit to be made.


----------



## IThomas

*M I L A N*
A Porta Nuova's corner


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILAN* again


----------



## meteoforumitalia

^^


----------



## tramwaj

*Warszawa *


Warsaw Skyline by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*



















https://www.facebook.com/warszawazl....1441646178./1612632335674260/?type=3&theater


----------



## Countach

Axel76NG said:


> My top 5 clusters as of now
> 
> 
> The impression I am getting regarding the growth of skylines in Europe is that different cities have gone for different models, and this is why it is so hard to judge:
> 
> - Moscow, Paris, Madrid, Milan, Canary Wharf: designating a purpose built business cluster zone to meet the demands of the 21st century whilst retaining the historical heritage of the city
> 
> - Frankfurt, Warsaw, Rotterdam: American style downtown with towers growing in the center following the pattern of the city.
> 
> - London, Istanbul: free market approach where towers can sprout anywhere (pretty much) and in any way that developers feel there is profit to be made.


Actually most of the skyscrapers in Milan are in the city center close to buildings of different periods.


----------



## Takohashi

*Moscow*




























_Photo Man - Flickr_


----------



## the man from k-town

Moscow is just WOW! ^^ 

but now my one and only love  

Frankfurt Skyline at night / blue hour by Andre Douque, auf Flickr


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by Maciej Margas
www.maciejmargas.pl
https://www.facebook.com/margasfoto?fref=ts


----------



## stop that

NOT A RANKING.


FRANKFURT

Frankfurt looks great, good height and no cheap cladding.
Because it allready has a good established skyline it would only take a few more towers to make it really impressive. There seems to be a flurry of projects recently so it could be an interesting one to watch over next 2/3 years.


MOSCOW

Moscow has by far the best height in europe and some of the towers are top quality.
They are maybe a bit too close to each other but now some of the smaller towers are going up its starting too look more like an organic skyline than cluster, it will take a few more tho to make that more visibly apparent. Moscow like london and istanbul has areas right across the city where towers are built which shows its massive size.


LONDON

London has good height and the best quality towers in europe but they are spread over multiple clusters which makes it less dense. Soon that won't be a problem tho as canary wharf/docklands will, on its own, be bigger and denser than La Défense/frankfurt etc.
The city cluster is where the best quality towers are, and with the construction boom going on, the city cluster will also be big and dense. The new nine elms cluster going up is another that will be a top european cluster on its own.
There are other clusters going up in other parts of london, including some big ones, but the quality is mostly not as good. Lesser known clusters like Stratford, Croydon, greenwich etc, are building more, on their own, than most European cities. The aldgate/city road towers that are going up now around the city cluster, will make it more like a proper skyline and not just the typical european 'cluster' this I think will look amazing. There are a few projects around the shard but not enough to make it a cluster, but i suppose that would just be greedy, and another supertall, in the city, on the cards.


ISTANBUL

Istanbul, like moscow and london, is a huge city with a big building boom going on and clusters all over. This is good in the way that it shows the energy and economic success of the place, but it also doesn't help density. If things continue as they are it won't matter, because individual clusters in istanbul will be as big as the top ones in europe, which will put it in another league alongside moscow and london at the top of europe.
The quality of the towers is not always great, but there are some fantastic ones that would be appreciated in any european city. Good height too.


PARIS

Paris is a strange one, it has built all its towers in one place which has given good density but it's not as impressive as it should be. If london or istanbul put all there towers in one place, like la defense, they would be much bigger, . However it is definitely one of Europe's best, but the height is unimpressive and the quality design and cladding etc is below that of frankfurt/london/moscow. Construction is slow, not many towers going up but this could of course change in the future.

WARSAW

Warsaw has been building on a continous line for years now, I keep thinking when will it slow down but it just keeps on going, this might be a long term trend now and if it is Warsaw will inevitably pass other cities and have a great dense skyline. The height is not spectacular but the density keeps getting better.


ROTTERDAM

Rotterdam has also been building towers on a continuous line for many years, it's not been quite as fast as Warsaw in the last 3/4 years but it has still added several new towers and has some under construction now, De rotterdam is basically 3 towers on its own. The height is not spectacular but it has good modern designs and a dense core, all the foundation of a great skyline has been built, it will only take a few taller towers to make it a top skyline.


MILAN

Milan is another one that has been going on a bit of a building boom, it has built an entire skyline from nothing in just a few years, very impressive. The quality of Milan towers is among the best in europe and the height is good too, it just lacks density but that will change if it continues building like it has been. A second cluster is also under construction so it's one to watch out for.


THE HAGUE

There isn't much going on in the Hague right now but I just love it's skyline, european classic, not the biggest but one of the best, the Dutch really do know how to build attractive skylines.


----------



## mlody89

^^
warsaw
Planned skyscrapers - approved
skyliner 195m








phn 150m








emilia 210m








tower by foster 310m








pkp tower 200m


----------



## Minato ku

Message from Brisavoine


Brisavoine said:


> Lyon! A skyline in the making. Puts Central Paris to shame.
> 
> 
> New Brisavoine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tour Incity is now complete (major construction work ended, full antenna installed, crane removed). Here are a few pictures taken in the past month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A view taken on August 28 by ShaneAndRobbie on Flickr:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For comparison, this is the render we had before construction (red caption mine). So, looks resembling? :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here compared to downtown Cincinnati, for an idea of size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken at sunrise with the barrier of the Alps in the distant background (I believe the tallest mountain visible is the Mont-Blanc, 15,780 ft), by WornCherry Rock on Flickr:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Olivier F, on Flickr:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Franz Erlenberg, on Flickr:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Samolymp, on SSC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Phillipe Rémy, on Flickr:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Guillaume Noailles, on Flickr:
Click to expand...


----------



## Fro7en

The problem with La Défense is that its too dense. Moscow just looks unnatural. London's is good because the quality of each tower is good and they aren't dense at all. La défense will be good in the coming years. Probably the best.


----------



## DCFC1

Adler1 said:


> My personal updated top 6 (there is no Top 10 in Europe):
> 
> 1. Frankfurt (Americanesque downtown skyline feel, best overall)
> 2. Warsaw (only true downtown skyline in Europe next to Frankfurt, I never really considered Warsaw in my Top 3 but it keeps growing and growing...)
> 3. Istanbul (some nice towers + beautiful natural setting)
> 4. London (huge city, so it needs a lot more towers, might take another 10 years or so to become #1)
> 5. Paris (pretty dense, but I don't like the designs of most towers)
> 6. Moscow (not a real skyline yet, just a cluster of tall towers)



Warsaw is too small to be classed with Istanbul and london ... 


Frankfurt is becoming a running joke .. fossilized is not the word :lol:


Otherwise ... not a bad list


----------



## DCFC1

TimeAndTide said:


> *paris*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.flickr.com/photos/nilsaxel/16795297022/in/photostream/



You constantly post these picture postcard pics of paris ! 
:nuts:


----------



## DCFC1

cardiff said:


> HC9Q9746-1a by rod, on Flickr
> 
> Storms over London by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr
> 
> 2P2A7000 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr
> 
> 2P2A7039 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr
> 
> London calling by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr
> 
> Greenwich by night by Damiano Moretti, on Flickr
> 
> OO7A4666 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr




:cheers:


----------



## doguorsi2

A few street level shots from Istanbul's highrise district, Levent.









http://i.hizliresim.com/ylWX60.jpg









http://i.hizliresim.com/N4X7Dk.jpg









http://i.hizliresim.com/PodgDb.jpg









http://i.hizliresim.com/ql0rd3.jpg
*
Special thanks to the Turkish member, Taskula.*


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Untitled by Peter van Dongen, on Flickr
Rotterdam Euromast at night by Peter van Dongen, on Flickr


----------



## TimeAndTide

DCFC1 said:


> You constantly post these picture postcard pics of paris !
> :nuts:


Better "good-looking" than any picture of London.
Sorry, kid. Get a rain and enjoy.


----------



## privè

where is Milan and Barcelona?


----------



## elculo

Italy and Spain, just use google next time...


----------



## Birmingham

Hackney London Sunday September 6 2015 001 City Skyline (2) by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr 

Hackney London Sunday September 6 2015 001 City Skyline (3) by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr

Hackney London Sunday September 6 2015 001 City Skyline (5) by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr

Hackney London Sunday September 6 2015 001 City Skyline (8) by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr

Hackney London Sunday September 6 2015 001 City Skyline (9) by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


Frankfurt's Skyline at the beginning of a dusk by Hermann Maurer, auf Flickr


View on Frankfurt by Travel Aficionado, auf Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN

elculo said:


> Italy and Spain, just use google next time...


he was joking.. i suppose


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


Skyline Frankfurt am Main by Benedikt Filip, auf Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILAN*

Porta Nuova from il Duomo by axelferis, su Flickr


----------



## elculo

VITORIA MAN said:


> he was joking.. i suppose


----------



## levaniX

*Moscow*
Views from Ukraine Hotel(Radisson Royal Ukraine), one of "Seven sisters". The only thing that is above is the spire. 31st floor.


----------



## cardiff

City of London by David Bank, on Flickr

City of London by David Bank, on Flickr

London Moorgate by David Bank, on Flickr

Queen's house by Juan Luis García, on Flickr

8 September 2015 - never seen the O2 Dome lit up like this before by Annabel Sheppey, on Flickr

Blue hour City of London skyline by Steve Franklin, on Flickr


----------



## wespje1990

Moscow looks so ugly and depressing in those pictures


----------



## nunyabizzness

I wouldn't have put Frankfurt on the top of my list, but it's far from a running joke. I would still put ahead of any European skylines except London, and Maybe Moscow and Paris.



DCFC1 said:


> Warsaw is too small to be classed with Istanbul and london ...
> 
> Frankfurt is becoming a running joke .. fossilized is not the word :lol:
> 
> Otherwise ... not a bad list


----------



## cardiff

Frankfurt: Skyline from Next Tower/Treehouse by DieBuben.de, on Flickr

Eschenheimer Turm & Frankfurt Skyline 2014 by daniel-ster, on Flickr

Frankfurt Skyline by Carsten Frenzl, on Flickr

Frankfurt Skyline, 14.10.2014 by frawolf77, on Flickr

[email protected] by Hans-Peter Ilge, on Flickr

Frankfurt City River Main by Hans Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by light at night


----------



## stop that

DCFC1 said:


> Warsaw is too small to be classed with Istanbul and london ...
> 
> 
> Frankfurt is becoming a running joke .. fossilized is not the word :lol:
> 
> 
> Otherwise ... not a bad list


I like Frankfurts skyline, it's got good quality towers and good height for European standards. It hasn't been growing as fast as some but it has been growing more than many others and there is a few projects taking off there now. It's not the clear leader that it used to be because of the increased competition from other cities, but it's still one of the best and a couple more 200m+ towers and maybe a supertall and it would be number 1 for a lot of people, it could be claimed as the best now from some angles. It's gunna be hard for anyone to keep up with moscow/london/istanbul tho over the next few years but it is impressive that is continues to build as much or more than paris while being a much smaller city


----------



## IThomas

M I L A N









link









link​


----------



## Adler1

DCFC1 said:


> Warsaw is too small to be classed with Istanbul and london ...
> 
> 
> Frankfurt is becoming a running joke .. fossilized is not the word :lol:
> 
> 
> Otherwise ... not a bad list


It's about design and composition, I don't care about how tall the towers are. For instance, I like Seattle's skyline better than Dubai's.

Frankfurt's skyline is classic, reminds me of Philadelphia, Atlanta, etc
London's towers are mostly dull, except for that tall tower in Canary Wharf (classic feel) and the Shard (unique design).


----------



## level1

[]_Warsaw is too small to be classed with Istanbul and london ... 

_

It does not matter how big is the city. It is important to the quality and size of the skyline. It looks better if it is connected with the city center.

p.s. Frankfurt Skyline is wonderful and the population is only 0,7 mln people and the area more than two less than Warsaw.


----------



## Roxven

level1 said:


> []_Warsaw is too small to be classed with Istanbul and london ...
> 
> _
> 
> It does not matter how big is the city. It is important to the quality and size of the skyline. It looks better if it is connected with the city center.
> 
> p.s. Frankfurt Skyline is wonderful and the population is only 0,7 mln people and the area more than two less than Warsaw.


Well both Frankfurt and Warsaw are tiny cities if you compare them with giants like London, Istanbul, Paris or Moscow. And still both have decent skyline.


----------



## hulibobo

It is bullshit to think,that more/taller towers make a skyline automaticly better.If a city reach 50 100+Meter building i does not make a big difference if it has 10 +/- tall buildings.

If a city has a very small skyline,yes than it make a difference.LA has for example more and higher high buildings than seattle,but the seattle skyline looks much more fatter and bigger than LA.

Boston has maybe only the half of higrises than San Fransissco,but it doesnt mean that the skyline is worse.Some people like it more.

The thread is named:the best european skylines and not the tallest buildings which you doesnt use in 20 years.Nobody knows what will happen with England(Brexit),Russia(crisis) or Turkey(crisis) in 1-2-5 or 20 years.


----------



## stop that

It depends a lot on the surroundings. Buildings that look like towers when they're on big slabs surrounded by low rise would dissappear if they were in a city centre. 
In the city of London only the 150m+ towers are visible, all the other ones dissappear. Well over half the buildings in la defense would not be visible if they were in the city of London. While if you put all those city of London towers on a slab like la defense they would all become very visible and would show the density of the place. For instance a 100m building that looks like a tower in la defense would look like an invisible midrise if it was in the city of london.
When I have time I might attempt a render of what la defense would look like if it were in the COL and what COL would look like if it were in la defense. It would be very interesting to see


----------



## Erhan

https://www.flickr.com/photos/inreacto/21299048411/sizes/h/


IMG_4695 by Charles Kremenak, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/inreacto/21104396389/sizes/h/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/inrea...7UR-ys9z98-y9NRMu-y9V6ra-y9PW4b-yp7jaY-yrqVUe









https://www.flickr.com/photos/inrea...ArZ-y9V7UR-ys9z98-y9NRMu-y9V6ra-y9PW4b-yp7jaY









https://www.flickr.com/photos/inrea...xnD-ys1nFK-ys1mFD-yoY96W-ys1hyR-xugeeJ-yoVZG5









https://www.flickr.com/photos/inrea...a8u-yqtVn9-y9NZgf-yp62sb-yqtiL9-ys8eZi-xuwhDD


----------



## nunyabizzness

Great pics of Istanbul!


----------



## Axel76NG

stop that said:


> It depends a lot on the surroundings. Buildings that look like towers when they're on big slabs surrounded by low rise would dissappear if they were in a city centre.
> In the city of London only the 150m+ towers are visible, all the other ones dissappear. Well over half the buildings in la defense would not be visible if they were in the city of London. While if you put all those city of London towers on a slab like la defense they would all become very visible and would show the density of the place. For instance a 100m building that looks like a tower in la defense would look like an invisible midrise if it was in the city of london.
> When I have time I might attempt a render of what la defense would look like if it were in the COL and what COL would look like if it were in la defense. It would be very interesting to see


It isn't really the density or the height of surrounding buildings, but the uniformity of heights. If you build a 100m tower in a very dense city with a uniform height to the low-rise buildings, that tower will stick out (for example: Milan, Frankfurt, Paris etc). The particularity of London is that, unlike most European cities, it does not really have a uniform height to buildings which is why it is harder for a mid-rise to stick out. The slab is irrelevant frankly.


----------



## Tokion

*Moscow*

Source


Source


Source


Source


----------



## stop that

100m+ UC/T/O/PREP/DEMO

London 68
Frankfurt 5
Milan 4
Warsaw 4
Paris 4
Rotterdam 1


Don't know numbers for istanbul or Moscow. Moscow has less than london but Istanbul likely has more. There is clearly an extremely large gap between the top 3 (istanbul/london/moscow) and everybody else, it's difficult to explain the reasons for this, I've heard people try but i haven't been convinced by any of them really. Just one of those things I suppose.


----------



## Blackhavvk

stop that said:


> 100m+ UC/T/O/PREP/DEMO
> 
> London 68
> Moscow has less than london.


Oh really?



jackass94 said:


> Here we go
> *Russia*
> 
> *Moscow*
> 
> the completed ones:
> 
> 1. Mercury City Tower 339 m
> 2. Eurasia Tower 309m
> 3. City of Capitals Moscow Tower 302m
> 4. Naberezhnaya Tower C 268m
> 5. Triumph Palace 264m
> 6. City of Capitals Saint Petersburg Tower 257m
> 7. OKO Office Tower 245m
> 8. Federation Towers "West" 242m
> 9. MSU Main Building 240m
> 10. Imperia Tower 239m
> 11. House on Mosfilmovskaya Block 1 213m
> 12. Radisson Royal Hotel 198m
> 13. Vorobyovy Gory II 192m
> 14. Tricolor 1 192m
> 15. Continental 191m
> 16. Scarlet Sails 4 181m
> 17. Vorobyovy Gory I 177m
> 18. Kotelnicheskaya Embankment Tower 176m
> 19. Edelweiss 176m
> 20. Vorobyovy Gory III 172m
> 21. Ministry of Foreign Affairs of Russia 172m
> 22. Nordstar Tower 172m
> 23. Mirax Plaza B 168m
> 24. Zagorye 165m
> 25. Swissotel 165m
> 26. Wellhouse 162m
> 27. Kudrinskaya Square 160m
> 28. Avenue 77A 155m
> 29. Avenue 77B 155m
> 30. Avenue 77C 155m
> 31. Bastion 153m
> 32. Gazprom 151m
> 33. Dom v Sokolnikax 147m
> 34. Domnikov 141m
> 35. Izmaylovsky 1 140m
> 36. Izmaylovsky 2 140m
> 37. Severny Park 140m
> 38. Central House of Tourists 138m
> 39. Wellton Park 138m
> 40. Red Gate Building 138m
> 41. NII Delta 138m
> 42. Leningradskaya hotel 136m
> 43. Dom na Begovoy 1 136m
> 44. Dom na Begovoy 2 136m
> 45. Monte Falcone 135m
> 46. Rublevskiye Ogni 135m
> 47. Monarch-Center 134m
> 48. House on Mosfilmovskaya block 3 132m
> 49. North Tower 132m
> 50. Yantarny Gorod 130m
> 51. Olympia Tower 2 129m
> 52. World Trade Center 3 128m
> 53. Naberezhnaya Tower B 127m
> 54. Zima 126m
> 55. Krylatskie Ogni I 125m
> 56. Aviatsionnaya Ulitsa 66-1 Building 1 125m
> 57. Aviatsionnaya Ulitsa 66-1 Building 2 125m
> 58. Tricolor 3 124m
> 59. VDNH Tower 124m
> 60. Aerobus 1 123m
> 61. Aerobus 2 123m
> 62. Elena 123m
> 63. Dom na Begovoy 3 123m
> 64. Emerald 123m
> 65. Scarlet Sails 1, korpus 1 122m
> 66. Scarlet Sails 1, korpus 3 122m
> 67. NII Kontur 122m
> 68. NII Priboy 122m
> 69. Academy of sciences 120m
> 70. Michurinsky Prospekt k23 120m
> 71. Leto 120m
> 72. Krylatskie Holmy 37 120m
> 73. Marshala Zhukova Prospekt v43 k9 120m
> 74. Government of Russia Building 119m
> 75. Beryuzova 41 116m
> 76. Sun 116m
> 77. Teplichny Pereulok 116m
> 78. Preo8 115m
> 79. Prospekt Vernadskogo 12 115m
> 80. Prospekt Vernadskogo 12A 115m
> 81. Rosoboronexport Building 115m
> 82. Leninsky Prospekt 116-1 115m
> 83. Osen 114m
> 84. Izmailovsky 4 112m
> 85. Izmailovsky 3 112m
> 86. Profico 112m
> 87. Khodynsky Bulvar 5-4 111m
> 88. Khodynsky Bulvar 5-3 111m
> 89. Khodynsky Bulvar 5-2 111m
> 90. Khodynsky Bulvar 5-1 111m
> 91. Paveletskaya Tower 111m
> 92. Leninsky Prospekt 98-1 111m
> 93. Two Severnye Vorota 110m
> 94. One Severnye Vorota 110m
> 95. Kutuzovskaya Riviera 4 110m
> 96. Kutuzovskaya Riviera 3 110m
> 97. Kutuzovskaya Riviera 2 110m
> 98. Kutuzovskaya Riviera 1 110m
> 99. Posyolok Hudozhnikov 110m
> 100. Skylight 2 110m
> 101. Skylight 1 110m
> 102. Sky Fort 3 109m
> 103. Sky Fort 2 109m
> 104. Sky Fort 1 109m
> 105. Losiny Ostrov 1 108m
> 106. Losiny Ostrov 2 108m
> 107. Losiny Ostrov 3 108m
> 108. Losiny Ostrov 4 108m
> 109. Leninsky Prospekt 92-1 108m
> 110. Zodiac 107m
> 111. Leninsky Prospekt 128-1 107m
> 112. Levoberezhny Mkr-2b k7a 107m
> 113. Wellhouse at Dubrovka II 106m
> 114. Wellhouse at Dubrovka I 106m
> 115. Leninsky Prospekt 106-1 106m
> 116. Mayor Office 105m
> 117. Bashnya 2000 104m
> 118. Vodny 104m
> 119. Aivazovsky 102m
> 120. Timiryazevsky III 102m
> 121. Timiryazevsky II 102m
> 122. Timiryazevsky I 102m
> 123. Three Yantarny Gorod 101m
> 124. Two Yantarny Gorod 101m
> 125. Vesna 100m
> 126. Hydroproject Building 100m
> 127. Ulitsa Novy Arbat 15 100m
> 128. Ulitsa Novy Arbat 13 100m
> 129. Ulitsa Novy Arbat 21 100m
> 130. Ulitsa Novy Arbat 19 100m
> 131. Golden Gate Business Center 2 100m
> 
> ___________
> 
> U/C and T/O ones:
> 1. Federation Towers "East" 374m T/O
> 2. OKO Apartment Tower 352m T/O
> 3. ST Tower 1 337m
> 4. ST Tower 2 289m
> 5. Evolution Tower 255 T/O
> 6. Mirax Plaza 1 193m T/O
> 7. Tricolor 2 192m T/O
> 8. Mirax Plaza 2 168m T/O
> 9. iQ Quarter Tower 2 167m T/O
> 10. Savelovsky City 5 156m
> 11. Savelovsky City 4 156m
> 12. Dolina Setun A 144m T/O
> 13. CSKA Stadium 142m
> 14. Dolina Setun B 135m T/O
> 15. Prospekt Vernadskogo 41 130m
> 16. Heart Of The Capital k3 129m
> 17. iQ Quarter Tower 1 124m T/O
> 18. Oruzheiny 121m T/O
> 19. Akadem-Palace 3 121m T/O
> 20. Levoberezhny Mkr-2b k8a 120m T/O
> 21. MFK in Olympic Passage 120m T/O
> 22. Novye Cheryomushki 10C k8 116m T/O
> 23. Aliye Parusa 6 114m T/O
> 24. Aliye Parusa 6k2 111m T/O
> 25. FiliGrad k1b 109m T/O
> 26. The Mid 108m
> 27. Utesov k2 105m T/O
> 28. Utesov k1 105m T/O
> 29. Dykhanie 100m


 Only Com, U/C, T/O. No prep or prop.
Some(~10-15) absent for unknown reasons.


----------



## Fro7en

Dafuq? There are 74 100m+ buildings in the Paris area.


----------



## Quicksilver

Blackhavvk said:


> Oh really?
> 
> Only Com, U/C, T/O. No prep or prop.
> Some(~10-15) absent for unknown reasons.


He was only talking about U/C, Demo, aproved, not COM. Currently London has 32 tower above 100 U/C and Moscow 29 according to your list above.


----------



## Blackhavvk

Quicksilver said:


> He was only talking about U/C, Demo, aproved, not COM. Currently London has 32 tower above 100 U/C and Moscow 29 according to your list above.


Ok. I was inattentive.
The new mayor does not like high-rise buildings, so the number of skyscrapers under construction right now decreased, despite the increase in the total amount of construction in the city.


----------



## stop that

This is just the 100m+ uc/prep/demo. It does not include approved/proposed, that would take too long and I'm lazy.


LONDON 100m+ UC/PREP/DEMO

1. Principal place 163m uc
2. 100 Bishopsgate 172m uc
3. 52 lime street 192m uc
4. Diamond tower 220m uc
5. 22 Bishopsgate 278m demo
6. 30 marsh wall 185m demo
7. Heron plaza 135m uc
8. Hertsemere house 237m demo
9. Canada water sites d & e 140m demo
10. 20 fenchurch street 160m t/o
11. 40 marsh wall 124m uc
12. 1 bank street 147m prep
13. 10 bank street 150m prep
14. City pride 233m uc
15. South quay tower one 215m demo
16. South quay tower two 115m demo
17. Helix tower one 122m prep
18. Helix tower two 104m prep
19. Southbank tower 155m uc
20. One blackfriars 163m uc
21. Shell tower one 126m demo
22. Shell tower two 109m demo
23. Shell tower three 104m demo
24. One angel court 101m uc
25. Lots road towers 122m/85m uc
26. Morello tower 172m demo
27. Taberner house 120m prep
28. Skyline woodberry down 101m uc
29. One park place 163m prep
30. Saffron square 134m uc
31. St George's tower 181m t/o
32. One nine elms tower one 200m uc
33. One nine elms tower two 161m uc
34. Akyon 170m demo
35. Lexicon 120m uc
36. 250 city road tower one 155m uc
37. 250 city road tower two 130m uc
38. The stage 115m demo
39. The ram quarter 116m uc
40. Nine elms point 126m/90m uc
41. Sky gardens 120m uc
42. Millharbour tower one 145m prep
43. Millharbour tower two 122m prep
44. Baltimore wharf 150m uc
45. Wood wharf tower one 200m prep
46. Wood wharf tower two 173m prep
47. Wood wharf tower three 150m prep
48. 25 Churchill place 130m t/o
49. Providence tower 136m uc
50. Dollar bay tower 109m uc
51. The madison 182m demo
52. 360 elephant 149m uc
53. Keybridge house 129m demo
54. Stratosphere 122m/55m uc
55. Capitol towers 122m/52m uc
56. Imperial college tower 141m uc
57. Ram brewery 113m demo
58. Stratford central 103m uc
59. Peninsula central east 102m prep
60. Manhattan loft garden 143m uc
61. One crown place tower one 123m demo
62. One crown place tower two 107m demo
63. The atlas 134m uc
64. 20 blackfriars 133m/98m demo
65. One the elephant 123m uc
66. 2fifty1 134m uc


----------



## Hudson11

View on Paris by edhuhariyah, on Flickr


----------



## hugh

The Hague/Rotterdam - there's something very appealing about those square Dutch 'no-nonsense' buildings.


----------



## Erhan

Istanbul panorama by Erdogan KARA, on Flickr


----------



## doguorsi2

*Istanbul*

SCROLL ==>









http://i.imgur.com/joYR9iq.jpg


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Paris, France*


To love Paris by Phuong Bize, on Flickr


La Défense at night - Grand Paris CBD. [1600x1067] by Antonio Max, on Flickrr


La Défense, Paris. by fabakira, on Flickr


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

Vienna

10th District, Wienerberg City

2015-08-23_15-18-14.jpg by Dave Kneisz, auf Flickr

2015-09-06_15-26-52.jpg by Dave Kneisz, auf Flickr

Karlskirche by Photo Anja Pfeifer, auf Flickr


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

New Skyline next to the Vienna Central Station: 

2015-08-23_15-18-22.jpg by Dave Kneisz, auf Flickr

2015-09-06_15-26-47.jpg by Dave Kneisz, auf Flickr

Skyline "Donaukanal", 2nd District

Ausblick vom Dach des Wiener Rathauses by Walter Hermann, auf Flickr

Donaucity, 22nd District



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/lucas...ojC-xDmAmi-yiD3J3-xDdmXm-xABXN5-yAwaKc-ywKb8j


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Vienna*










Bild von https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/de:Benutzer:Hubertl Wikimedia Commons (https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/4.0/deed.en)


----------



## stop that

That dc tower in Vienna really soars, looks very tall


----------



## jamieb010

Rotterdam 







\

Source: Gerco from Zwijndrecht
http://www.weerwoord.be/includes/for...64&tid=2126364


----------



## Surrealplaces

Centre of the Universe by Jerry Fryer, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*

Frankfurt am Main by Kim Drotz, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Essen*


Skyline Essen NRW - Germany_ by Wolfgang Ruberg, auf Flickr


----------



## IThomas

*M I L A N*
Porta Nuova


----------



## ILTarantino

Canary Wharf needs 3-4 supertalls, that we'll not see until those ridiculous height restrictions will be abolished. Unfortunately.


----------



## stop that

Canary wharf has several 200m+ towers that are uc/prep and countless 100m+ uc/prep, but I agree it would be great to have some supertalls there.
Other parts of london are suitable for supertalls and it does allready have the completed shard, plus there is a new supertall project being worked up for the centre of london


----------



## ILTarantino

^^ Is 1 Undershaft a real proposal or just a vision?


----------



## Union Man

A very real proposal, however it's in pre-planning stage currently, we should hear more in the coming months.


----------



## Edil Arda

reminds me Soyak,









:cheers: http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/istanbul/soyak-tower/13940


----------



## cardiff

Towers by Marcus Bowser, on Flickr

London by galadriel6, on Flickr

Barbican Sunrise by James Burns, on Flickr

IMG_7575 by Steve & Nazim, on Flickr

London by Peter Jennings, on Flickr


----------



## Fro7en

Canary Wharf is the best even at it's size! It's just very balanced unlike La Défense or even Frankfurt


----------



## Jozef77

*Frankfurt*


----------



## jackass94

Classic IBC view, Moscow.


mr. MyXiN said:


> *20.09.15*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1920x1080*


----------



## DzhendoyanV

When in Moscow cloudy


----------



## ZiggyPaolo

*Milan*











:cheers:


----------



## ZiggyPaolo

*Milan*










:cheers:


----------



## Hartson

Moscow (interesting mix of a modern and medieval slyline)


----------



## Edil Arda

İst.
Own photo,


----------



## ZiggyPaolo

*MILAN*


















































:cheers: :nuts:


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/LightAtNig...535044464381/1656878944596656/?type=1&theater










https://www.facebook.com/warszawaod...0.1442857682./916805398368493/?type=3&theater



















https://www.facebook.com/margasfoto/photos_stream










https://www.facebook.com/warsawstreetphoto/photos_stream


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*









Foto: Davis J. Engel









Credits: Der amateur GFH


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Paris, France*


rive droite rive gauche by catherine frachot, on Flickr


----------



## stop that

WMS said:


> IMO Canary Wharf is the best skyline in Europe right now and i always liked that cluster. Followed by Frankfurt and La Defense.


Canary wharf is growing so fast now, in few years it will be huge. Other towers are going up all around it too, wood wharf, greenwich,Blackwall etc. That whole area will be covered in towers


----------



## ogonek

MOSCOW








http://vk.com/id104049564


















http://vk.com/volkikoshka


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*

*scroll>>*


Rund um Langen by Richard Keil, auf Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

City and Islington by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Benidorm, Spain*


vista de Benidorm by Antonio y Encarni1, on Flickr


Benidorm by Víctor Ch.S., on Flickr


Benidorm a vista de pájaro by Luis A. López, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*

*>>>*

DJI Phantom Test Shots by Christian Dembowski, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


// by Andreas Wecker, auf Flickr









Credits: Olioptic Photography


----------



## ogonek

Moscow


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*



Crypto said:


>


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Benidorm*


Benidorm High Rise #dailyshoot # denis thorpe by Les Haines, auf Flickr


Benidorm Afternoon by nilsenJa, auf Flickr


Benidorm (view from train III) by Benissiva Calling (sparing eyes ), auf Flickr


----------



## SASH

*THE HAGUE*

skyline The Hague as seen from the dunes by Lucsaflex, on Flickr
skyline Scheveningen as seen from the dunes by Lucsaflex, on Flickr


----------



## gran Milan




----------



## ZiggyPaolo

*(ITALY) - Naples, Genoa and Turin skylines (for once not Milan!)*

Naples









Naples









Genoa









Turin (Two brand-new skyscrapers, but not as a cluster)










Not good as Milan, but something (and hopefully improving).


----------



## Countach

Naples would be perfect with couple 200+ in the middle.


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/LightAtNig...535044464381/1658218334462717/?type=3&theater


----------



## jamieb010

*Rotterdam*








Source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=216667&page=212
By Michiel


----------



## Dasf Sturm

*Milan*


----------



## JuanPaulo

*London, UK*


City of London Towers from the BT Tower by Gordon Haws, on Flickr


The Shard from the BT Tower by Gordon Haws, on Flickr


----------



## kisssme

IThomas said:


> More from *Milan* :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obliot​


:heart::heart:


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

jamieb010 said:


> *Rotterdam*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=216667&page=212
> By Michiel


I know it's rather odd but personally I rank the Rotterdam Skyline as the best in Europe. It looks so inviting!


----------



## SASH

^^
Cheers!

Some variation in height is necessary to get the best or just say to get a better Skyline. The 165 meter limit has to be exceeded.
There are (future) plans for several towers (70-100 meters) at various locations. Again good fillers. At The Wilhelmina Pier could rise another two towers. The hope is that one does not hold to the existing height of 150-160 meters. 170-180 meters there will be the maximum I suppose. Our hope for the first 200 plus tower is 'De Zalmhaven Toren'. Its height would be around 218 meters. The location is on the opposite of the Wilhelmina Pier. On the north bank almost almost right next to the Erasmus Bridge.


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

True to an extent but the boxyness is something quite unique these days. People forget that regular boxy shape allows the more overt skyscrapers to stand out and in my opinion gives the skyline more balance, I don't necessarily think it is really to do with height. That's why I like Rotterdam's, it looks US in style which are the sort of skylines I prefer. Maybe a Heron Tower or something akin to that would be a nice addition to Rotterdam's skyline, a nice simple boxy shape over 200m with a small spire to help it stand out.


----------



## jamieb010

Greedy Sheedy said:


> I know it's rather odd but personally I rank the Rotterdam Skyline as the best in Europe. It looks so inviting!


That doesn't sound odd at all to me kay:


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*


Warsaw-downtown-6 by Drone Matic, on Flickr


Warsaw-downtown-3 by Drone Matic, on Flickr


Warsaw-downtown-4 by Drone Matic, on Flickr


Warsaw-downtown-1 by Drone Matic, on Flickr


----------



## Tokion

*Moscow*

Source


Source


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


Skyline Frankfurt by Lothar Drewniok, auf Flickr


----------



## DCFC1

London is still tops for me .. 


Paris and Moscow very close seconds .. 



As for the rest ? 


lets have more Lyon and Birmingham and Naples pleeeez ...


----------



## IThomas

*N A P L E S*


----------



## Birmingham

*Birmingham, UK*


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Leipzig*


Leipzig by Rainer Rillke, auf Flickr


Skyline of Leipzig by Cheri Adm, auf Flickr


Völki-14 by Dietmar Schubert, auf Flickr


Völki-15 by Dietmar Schubert, auf Flickr


Skyline von Leipzig bei Nacht by Maria Piva, auf Flickr


IMG_3249 by Sebastian Deim, auf Flickr


----------



## Oplot-M

*Dnipropetrovsk*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=96896


----------



## Oplot-M

*Kyiv*



























http://gerva1se.livejournal.com/


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Paris, France*









Grand Ensembles of Paris Suburbs, by Laurent Kronental, on This is Paper


----------



## Fro7en

^^ That's public housing.....


----------



## Avemano

I've read that the appartments in tours Nuages are not easy to furnish because rooms are round so furnishing does not fit along the walls, I don't know if it's true


----------



## Tiaren

JuanPaulo said:


> Warsaw is growing really fast too and could make the top 3 soon!


Really? Soon? What are your current top three anyway?
There's imho a lot of distance between Warsaw and Frankfurt for example. And Frankfurt is, contrary to popular belief, also steadily growing.








by
nyualumnirelations, on Flickr

SkylineFfm by Paul Sillas, on Flickr

Frankfurt by Johann Sandner, on Flickr










Henninger Turm Neubau by frawolf77, on Flickr


----------



## Iluminat

Avemano said:


> I've read that the appartments in tours Nuages are not easy to furnish because rooms are round so furnishing does not fit along the walls, I don't know if it's true


it reminds me of "popcorns" from Katowice:










where this round parts are just balconies so I would expect one room in those french appartments to be round or curvy (cut in half) but it shouldn't be a big problem.


----------



## JuanPaulo

Tiaren said:


> Really? Soon? What are your current top three anyway?
> There's imho a lot of distance between Warsaw and Frankfurt for example. And Frankfurt is, contrary to popular belief, also steadily growing.


My top 3 are:

1. Paris
2. Frankfurt
3. London

and I think Moscow, Warsaw, and Istanbul are clawing their way to the top three.


----------



## JuanPaulo

Fro7en said:


> ^^ That's public housing.....


I love those towers. They have a lot of character in my opinion.


----------



## kostaryka

JuanPaulo said:


> Warsaw is growing really fast too and could make the top 3 soon!


I dont think so. Frankfurt has more and higher buildings. Intanbul also.
AT least Warsaw can compete for 5th place and main rival is Rotterdam for now.


----------



## JuanPaulo

kostaryka said:


> I dont think so. Frankfurt has more and higher buildings. Intanbul also.
> AT least Warsaw can compete for 5th place and main rival is Rotterdam for now.


It is not about who has more or who has higher.....


----------



## rychlik

*Warsaw*


----------



## Countach

kostaryka said:


> I dont think so. Frankfurt has more and higher buildings. Intanbul also.
> AT least Warsaw can compete for 5th place and main rival is Rotterdam for now.


I am sure that my city, Milan, is one city to look at in the future. In few years Milan built at decent Skyline almost from scratch, and the growing rate will be even higher in the future:

1) the current cluster of Porta Nuova will have new towers soon

2) City Life cluster is under construction with some of most beautiful skyscrapers in Europe

3) A third cluster, Scalo Farini which is adiacent to Porta Nuova, will be built in the next 10 years with many new towers in the city center (detailes were not announced yet but it will probably have some luxury towers to repeat the success of Porta Nuova)

4) Many highrises are planned in different areas of the city

The model that Milan is following is similar to London's one, with skyscrapers integrated in the existing urban fabric, and with a very high level of the projects. I am pretty sure Milan will improve its position in skylines ranking soon.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Madrid*


View of Madrid's Financial District from Paseo de castellana by Spencer Wright, auf Flickr


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

JuanPaulo said:


> I love those towers. They have a lot of character in my opinion.


They're very peculiar, and kinda like their shape and colours.
But I think they're not a nice place to live in with curve walls, narrow windows and small apartments


----------



## Surrealplaces

Isle of Dogs. by Dennis, on Flickr


River Thames. by Dennis, on Flickr


Mudchute DLR Station. by Dennis, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

Sunrise over docklands by David Peters, on Flickr


----------



## Avangard-55

KlausDiggy said:


> Berlin - Skyline Panroama Tiergarten by Jean Claude Castor, auf Flickr


This is, how only one building makes a beautiful skyline! Best Fernsehturm of the world.


----------



## Erhan

https://500px.com/photo/124435367/panorama-of-istanbul-by-vasyl-onyskiv









https://500px.com/photo/123743487/daddy-it-s-home-by-selin-ağca









https://500px.com/photo/123660369/huge-city-istanbul-by-turkaslan


----------



## kisssme




----------



## Fro7en

I love this ^^, they need to destroy that concrete sh*t though under..


----------



## Edil Arda

Erhan said:


> https://500px.com/photo/123660369/huge-city-istanbul-by-turkaslan


Perfect angle to see whole Levent cluster!


----------



## DrunkMonkey

Fro7en said:


> I love this ^^, they need to destroy that concrete sh*t though under..


No they don't. Not everything must be glass. What if New York was only glass skyscrapers? Would it even be half as iconic as it is today? No.


----------



## Fro7en

DrunkMonkey said:


> No they don't. Not everything must be glass. What if New York was only glass skyscrapers? Would it even be half as iconic as it is today? No.


NYC is different. The Empire State building is timeless and that era is much better than concrete stuff from the 60s. La Défense needs to be more glass since it was constructed in the 60s. La Défense needs to be very modern. NYC is the concrete jungle and a lot of the concrete skyscrapers in NYC are beautiful because they weren't built in the 50s or 60s. But there are some that aren't of course.


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILAN*

Milano - Skyline by roberto mignanego, su Flickr

Landscape of Milan from the Terrazza Triennale by Bernardo Ricci Armani, su Flickr


----------



## IThomas

wrong thread


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow *









https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/aleks-kosoj/?&p=1


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Riga








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/606...%BE%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B4&sort_type=ctime&pager=2









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/606...%BE%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B4&sort_type=ctime&pager=2


----------



## jamieb010

*ROTTERDAM*









Source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=855208&page=338


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Moscow








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/605...%BE%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B4&sort_type=ctime&pager=3


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*WIKIPEDIA*


----------



## Nodara95

Evolution tower is a masterpiece of pure constructionism. OKO is a GG : Great building with Great architecture. 

other? totally piece of Junk.


----------



## cardiff

Sunsest on The City by Hus 147, on Flickr

Canary Wharf at Sunset by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

Panoramic view of London at night from Greenwich Park by Hus 147, on Flickr

Citi. by Tjeerd Wiersma, on Flickr

roofops2 by ben veasey, on Flickr

Panoramic view of London by Roland Shainidze, on Flickr


----------



## cancan-izmir

*Izmir*


----------



## IThomas

*MILAN*

Porta Nuova








link










Why I love City Life? For its unicity and iconicity. For the architectural style which recall the Italian style. Because it is like an "happy island". Three shining towers around a plaza and surrounded by a big public park. :cheers:


----------



## alexandrei

*Milan*


----------



## DCFC1

Fro7en said:


> I love this ^^, they need to destroy that concrete sh*t though under..



lol get over ya self ! :lol:


London is easily the biggest and best. :cheers:


----------



## DCFC1

Can we have some pics of Warsaw pleeez ? 


Wish we had more pics of that city on this site.


----------



## DCFC1

My current TOP TEN 


1. London ... biggest city with the most diverse quality, and harmonious skyline ...


2. Moscow... 2nd biggest city and it's got that "WOW" factor ... 

3. Istanbul.... Third biggest city and it's just there.. .. 

4. Rotterdam . . A village compared with the top three but it's been rebuilt since the war. 

5. Warsaw.. Improving all the time. A village tho compared with the top three. 

6. Paris. .. A museum. .. Solid pristine blocks .. easy on the eye.. almost chemical.

7. Milan. .. pretty amazing how this city has pumped up it's skyline recently.

8. Frankfurt... a picture postcard from the 1980s...... the world is passing this impressive german city by...


9. Birmingham.... So underated. Massive city totally ignored on these pages.. 

10. Vienna.... very under rated. Historic city with a potent skyline


----------



## R.T.

For me, only four skyline can compete in Europe : Frankfurt, Warsaw, Paris and Moscow.

London can join this group... one day but a huge densification is need.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


Frankfurt - Hohe Straße by Richard Keil, auf Flickr


----------



## moscowgoth

*Moscow*


----------



## IThomas

*MILAN* Porta Nuova


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

St. Petersburgh








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/6076053/


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by kafarek


----------



## doguorsi2

*Istanbul Turkey*

Probably this is not a recent picture but I am digging the sun set over the skyline









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/103870658.jpg


----------



## DzhendoyanV

5 months ago...:cheers:



https://vk.com/roman567?z=photo39042213_365392152/wall39042213_3339


----------



## Birmingham

R.T. said:


> For me, only four skyline can compete in Europe : Frankfurt, Warsaw, Paris and Moscow.
> 
> London can join this group... one day but a huge densification is need.


That's a very interesting concept. 

Canary Wharf is actually more dense then two of those cities, it however has a few fewer towers. Not for long though. 

5 U/C over 100m in this shot alone. 








[/url]Sunset On Financial District HC9Q3899-1a by rod, on Flickr[/img]

London City - Yes I agree - I like it but I don't love it currently. It needs some more towers to plug the gaps although over the next 18 months we should see this starting to happen with quite a few rising.


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* 










IMG_0363 by Михаил Ануфриев, on Flickr










IMG_0366 by Михаил Ануфриев, on Flickr










IMG_0367 by Михаил Ануфриев, on Flickr










IMG_0369 by Михаил Ануфриев, on Flickr










IMG_0358 by Михаил Ануфриев, on Flickr










IMG_0357 by Михаил Ануфриев, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*



J.T.1991 said:


> Gemaakt vanuit barendrecht.


----------



## Blackpool88

R.T. said:


> For me, only four skyline can compete in Europe : Frankfurt, Warsaw, Paris and Moscow.
> 
> London can join this group... one day but a huge densification is need.


I kind of see what you mean, but Canary Wharf alone is a better skyline than Warsaw.


----------



## IThomas

*MILAN*
>>>









zoom on CityLife (U/C)
>>>







​


----------



## KlausDiggy

*1# Moscow IBC (Russia)*









source: https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/aleks-kosoj/?&p=1



*2# Istanbul (Turkey)*

*Levent*

Istanbul Rising. Levent, Istanbul (1024x678) by Antonio Max, auf Flickr




*3# Paris / La Defence (France)*



La Defense by gasdub, auf Flickr



*4# London (United Kingdom)*


Supermoon September 2015 rises over London 4 by James Burns, auf Flickr



*5# Frankfurt/Main (Germany)*


Frankfurt am Main by Steph Anie, auf Flickr



*6# Warsaw (Poland)*


Warsaw Skyline June 2015 by Filip Bramorski, auf Flickr



*7# Benidorm | Spain*


Benidorm from TERRA MITICA by Ubierno, auf Flickr



*8# Milan (Italy)*









pixady.com



*9# Rotterdam*


rotterdam by Marc Goldman, auf Flickr



*10. Vienna (Austria)*









picture by https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/de:Benutzer:Hubertl Wikimedia Commons (https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/4.0/deed.en)



*11# Madrid (Spain)*


Madrid by Manuel Lorente, auf Flickr



*12# Yekaterinburg (Russia)*








source: http://21russia.ru/news/society/2015-08-12/ekaterinburg-siti-bylo-stalo



*13# The Hague (Netherlands)*


The Hague Skyline by Christopher A. Dominic, auf Flickr



*14# Barcelona (Spain)*


Skyline of Barcelona city center by fkwiatkowski, auf Flickr



*15# Amsterdam (Netherlands)*









[/url]Rembrandt tower by day by William Leiwakabessy, auf Flickr
fotomix.nl



*16# Naples (Italy)*


Centro Direzionale by Salvatore Adelfi, auf Flickr



*17# Brussels (Belgium)*


20140607091510.jpg by Paul-Henri S, auf Flickr



*18# Kiev (Ukraine)*


Kyiv - "Parus" and by Dmitry Korol, auf Flickr



*19# Ankara (Turkey)*











*20# Vilnius (Lithuania)*

Vilnius skyline by Henning Klokkeråsen, auf Flickr



*21# Birmingham (United Kingdom)*

Birmingham skyline by Tony Hisgett, auf Flickr



*22# Essen (Germany)*


Skyline Essen NRW - Germany_ by Wolfgang Ruberg, auf Flickr



*23# Liverpool (United Kingdom)*

Liverpool Skyline by My Wave Pictures, auf Flickr



*24# Manchester (United Kingdom)*

Manchester City Centre Skyline - from 9 miles by dean H, auf Flickr



*25# Berlin (Germany)*


Berlin Skyline 2014 by Beschty, auf Flickr



*26# Leeds (United Kingdom) *


Leeds Skyline by Flash_3939, auf Flickr



*27# Oslo (Norway)*


Barcode - Oslo by dagr, auf Flickr


----------



## stop that

Birmingham said:


> That's a very interesting concept.
> 
> Canary Wharf is actually more dense then two of those cities, it however has a few fewer towers. Not for long though.
> 
> 5 U/C over 100m in this shot alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]Sunset On Financial District HC9Q3899-1a by rod, on Flickr[/img]
> 
> London City - Yes I agree - I like it but I don't love it currently. It needs some more towers to plug the gaps although over the next 18 months we should see this starting to happen with quite a few rising.


5 towers under construction visible in this shot plus many more under construction that you can't see in this shot, plus all the prep and demo. Unbeatable


----------



## Birmingham

This view actually will look very different soon. 20+ towers over 100m next door to the O2


----------



## ekko

Nice top, but Moscow shouldn't be at the 1st place (I'd put it on 3rd place)


----------



## ekko

*Moskau*








by Ivan Semyonov








by Andrey Scherbakov








by Dmitriy Slavin








by Oleg Tokarev








by Alexander Artamonov


----------



## stop that

And that's just canary wharf, just one of Londons growing clusters. The city cluster is also growing fast and unlike other eu cities it is building an actual downtown with countless 20fl+ towers under construction as well as the taller ones.
Then there's
Nine elms
Stratford
Croydon
Elephant and castle
City road
Aldgate
Shoreditch
Blackfriars/Southbank
Greenwich
Southwark etc etc


----------



## cancan-izmir

I took from my university's roof


----------



## DzhendoyanV

stop that said:


> There are 20 towers in the moscow cluster, if you include under construction, and they are mostly supertalls and skyscrapers.
> If they were spread out a bit more, and on a line like, say, frankfurt, people would see how big it is.
> Moscow's cluster only looks smaller because the towers are so close together, and because half of the towers are usually not visible as they are hidden behind the other half of the cluster.
> 
> Spaced out, moscow has a big skyline


Yes it's true. Overall impression of the skyscrapers in Moscow. These are just some of them ...


----------



## ekko

*Ekaterinburg*


























Olympic (37 fl, T/O) residential complex cutted by another building on the bottom


----------



## Avangard-55

cancan-izmir said:


> I took from my university's roof



I've did the same. Stunning skyline of Hannover! :cheers:


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*Facebook page "российская федерация"*


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Benidorm, Spain*


Benidorm by Paul Harrap, on Flickr


BENIDORM nuotraukas (76) (Copy) by saunus saunus, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Central London from Kentish Town by Will-Faichney-Photography, on Flickr

Turkish Airlines Promo Codes by Voucher Codes UAE, on Flickr

Sunrise from Waterloo Bridge by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

South bank buildings in london. by Vicky Allum, on Flickr

City Of London - from Alexandra Palace by Toby Hawkes, on Flickr

Canary Wharf - from Alexandra Palace by Toby Hawkes, on Flickr

20150926nightshootD700PNS_7570 by Alex Lutrot, on Flickr

Canary Wharf - from Alexandra Palace by Toby Hawkes, on Flickr


----------



## Fro7en

I love how green London is


----------



## Surrealplaces

Parigi by night by Robertino Radovix, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

*Warsaw*












https://www.facebook.com/warszawaodnowa/timeline


----------



## Birmingham

New skyline rising in 9 Elms

Steel Ribbons by sgreen757, on Flickr


----------



## WUNDER-BAUM

DzhendoyanV said:


> Yes it's true. Overall impression of the skyscrapers in Moscow. These are just some of them ...


There are more towers in Warsaw than you presented in the diagram.


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILAN*

yesterday evening:


















































































































































































































































































some bonus and OT pics of the city


----------



## level1

The last photo is like a fairy tale.


----------



## Tokion

*Moscow*

Source


Source


Source


Source


Source


----------



## mariusCT

Bucharest



Blacklord said:


> Sursa: Bucurestiul meu drag





Quaternar said:


> Hosting on:http://i1031.photobucket.com
> sursa:https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCaymPJX4CfBEptuNFJWm55g
> link:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-MJlCrYdhM
> sursa:www.youtube.com





Blacklord said:


> Sursa:
> Cristi Ciuncan





dekolo said:


> how to use print screen


...


----------



## tramwaj

*Warszawa*, "Saska" residential complex
by Robert_Frw


----------



## Surrealplaces

Frankfurt Skyscrapers by Elenovela, on Flickr


----------



## DzhendoyanV

WUNDER-BAUM said:


> There are more towers in Warsaw than you presented in the diagram.


Of course, in Moscow, too, several times ... this is not all. This is only a comparison scale


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Busy Rotterdam by Steven Squid, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

by [email protected]


Skyline seen from Goetheturm @ Night, Frankfurt, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, auf Flickr


----------



## Raj20

http://www.pirozhkova.ru/publ/moskv...kogo_na_zakate_leta_nastroencheskoe/2-1-0-255










http://www.pirozhkova.ru/publ/moskv...kogo_na_zakate_leta_nastroencheskoe/2-1-0-255


----------



## Tiaren

*Francfort:*

When Frankfurt is going to sleep... by Ansgar Hillebrand, on Flickr


----------



## Axelferis

PARIS



KiffKiff said:


> La Défense by JE3.CHY/\/\, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Tour D2, La Défense, Paris by Julien Fromentin, sur Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

Oct2015

1) Moscow/Frankfurt (best height and density/best shape)
2) Paris (highest number of towers in a dense cluster)
3) London
4) Istanbul
5) Warsaw
6) Milan
7) Rotterdam
8) Kiev
9) Vienna
10) Naples


----------



## Fro7en

I like the towers in Moscow but they seem to be all very large and too close to eachother.


----------



## Iluminat

^^It's a business district like La Defence but smaller and less interesting for the moment. Doesn't seem like it's well integrated with the rest of the city and will probably get empty after the office hours but at least the towers are pretty high...


----------



## Blackhavvk

Iluminat said:


> ^^It's a business district like La Defence but smaller and less interesting for the moment. Doesn't seem like it's well integrated with the rest of the city and will probably get empty after the office hours but at least the towers are pretty high...


icard: OMG 
1)The total area of MIBC - 4.5 million square meters. This is approximately equal to the area of La Défense.
2) unique supertall cluster with an average height of 280 meters it is "less interesting"?
3)On the territory of MIBC have 2 metro stations. Another 1 metro station and S-Banh under construction. Nearby is one of the main roads of Moscow - the Third Ring Road.Or do you mean the absence of near tall buildings? It is done intentionally. In the future, vacant lots around the MIBC will be built up with high rises.
4)Empty ... no coment.


raisonnable said:


> источник


Or do you mean the absence of people near the International Business Centre, I have some information. Between the skyscrapers is Mall. there is always a lot of people.
Can I ask ? Why did you write this lie?
PS sorry google translate


----------



## Raj20

Blackhavvk said:


> ...


*Blackhavvk*, your moral support for Moscow is appreciated but your heartfelt objections to criticism of Moscow has all qualities of an addiction. And addiction is a lie. That means superiority of Moscow is a lie.


----------



## Blackhavvk

Raj20 said:


> *Blackhavvk*, your moral support for Moscow is appreciated but your heartfelt objections to criticism of Moscow has all qualities of an addiction. And addiction is a lie. That means superiority of Moscow is a lie.


I'm not talking about the superiority. I just pointed to the lie about the size of MIBC and poor integration.


----------



## DCFC1

ekko said:


> *Ekaterinburg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olympic (37 fl, T/O) residential complex cutted by another building on the bottom




These Ekaterinburg pics afyer a while are sooooo zzzzzzzzzzz 


Just a sea of cheap nasty concrete blocks ... 



Yeah sure a " skyline" ... 


But at what price ? lol :nuts:


----------



## DCFC1

My top ten 


Proper top ten this time .. 


1. London- quality and diversity and immense

2. Moscow- Wow factor and immense

3. Paris- Pristine and beautiful... lacks the wow factor tho.. and lacks diversity.

4. Istanbul- No city on earth can compare to this .. Unique is not the word. . But for now it's skyline lacks cohesion..... For now... 

5. Warsaw/Frankfurt- Both similar sized cities.. both possess fantastic skylines... However, just now they seem to be heading in different directions. 


6. Now it get's tricky ... So many pretty mediocre cities are hawked on these pages I'm going for a few which are just as good if not better than those which are relentlessy shoved in our faces ... .... 

Vienna


7. Hague


8. Liverpool


9. Birmingham



10. Berlin


----------



## Iluminat

Blackhavvk said:


> I'm not talking about the superiority. I just pointed to the lie about the size of MIBC and poor integration.


When I said that it's smaller I didn't mean the size of this area or the boundaries of a district one might check with a map but rather the number of buildings I could see on the photos and general impression. 
As for the integration it's a bit more than some public communication or a road. This district gives the impression of a business island surrounded by a city rather than being a part of it and even with it's height it doesn't affect the Moscow panorama that much because the city is so big. 
As for the life what about people actually living there? I think many forummers would laugh when you mentioned a mall as part of the city life but I would say it is something, but still not really comperable with La Defence that had similar problems btw so it might change with time.


----------



## doguorsi2

Russian folks seem to have quite a bit of trouble trying to speak English. No one could speak English when I was in Moscow last summer, not even the passport inspection officers. It makes me very skeptical about the Russian education system. I am really wondering why you guys don't speak foreign languages when Russia is a major player in international business and gradually expanding its market throughout the globe. Is English not on high demand or is this because of incompetent education system? How do you land jobs after college?


----------



## dexter2

DzhendoyanV said:


> Of course, in Moscow, too, several times ... this is not all. This is only a comparison scale


No, show all of them for both cities or not at all, because now It's pure manipulation. 



doguorsi2 said:


> Russian folks seem to have quite a bit of trouble trying to speak English. No one could speak English when I was in Moscow last summer, not even the passport inspection officers. It makes me very skeptical about the Russian education system. I am really wondering why you guys don't speak foreign languages when Russia is a major player in international business and gradually expanding its market throughout the globe. Is English not on high demand or is this because of incompetent education system? How do you land jobs after college?


First of all, I don't know how russian education system works, but judging it by ability to speak english is unfair and a little bit absurd. Russia always had different area of influence, english is not a priority for them in an way it seems.


Nonetheless I also cannot agree with this: 'Russia is a major player in international business and gradually expanding its market throughout the globe'. 
The reality is harsh:



rispetto said:


> Map of the world, if size were determined by market cap


And situation getting even worse: https://www.google.pl/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=russian economy



But this is not a thread for this. Let's stick to the skylines.


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Moscow








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/606...81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0&sort_type=ctime&pager=26


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*



Geoffroi said:


> Frankfurt


----------



## Fro7en

In Russia the second language used to be French and still today quite a bit of Russians learn French.


----------



## bbcwallander

Fro7en said:


> In Russia the second language used to be French and still today quite a bit of Russians learn French.


There is huge difference between learning French and speaking it!

In the UK everyone learns French in school but practically no one can speak it fluently.


----------



## cardiff

London dawn skyline by Sean Scarff, on Flickr

London city lights by Sean Scarff, on Flickr

London_5 by ongngoai65, on Flickr


----------



## ekko

^^Old photo, Federation Vostok Tower is now almost completed (T/O) and also IQ-towers with OKO without cranes now


----------



## IThomas

Tiaren said:


> The Unicredit Tower always looks to me like the Burj Khalifa hiding behind a usual highrise.


The spire is a tribute to the spires of the Cathedral 
Cathedral=symbol of the old city. UniCredit tower=symbol of the new city.




























Same for the squares. A polygon for the old Piazza Duomo, a circle for the new Piazza Gae Aulenti...it's a contrast to indicate the historic/modern city


----------



## Raj20

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/a-y-o-2014/album/435920/view/1158091


----------



## Surrealplaces

Thames Barrier and Canary Wharf by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

Tiaren said:


> These towers are indeed beautiful...but in my opinion they are not iconic (or even completely build). Not like Messeturm, Commerzbank, Maintower, Gherkin, The Shard, One Canada Square. Especially the left two towers designs in this rendering could stand anywhere in the world, mostly Asia from their look. Together in that triangle composition with differing heights and clad in glass they remind me very much of Baku's Flame Towers (which have become iconic and might have been an inspiration to this design.)
> The Unicredit Tower always looks to me like the Burj Khalifa hiding behind a usual highrise. I'm not saying this to be mean. I *literally* often think that for a second when I'm looking at Milan's skyline.
> The city is too few years in the skyscraper spotlight for now. I bet outside of skyscraper freaks, like we are, 95% of the people don't even know Milan has a substantial modern skyline now. Milan is mostly the Duomo, Galleria Vittorio Emanuele II and fashion for them and that is perfectly fine. Also being in the overall top ten in Europe (place eight in my personal list) isn't bad at all. I don't really understand why so many are complaining about Milan's place in my list. :/


we are not complaining your eight position for Milan, absolutely not  they were only some observations to some aspects of your explanation



Tiaren said:


> I bet outside of skyscraper freaks, like we are, 95% of the people don't even know Milan has a substantial modern skyline now.


that's true, but this is the same for all the other european cities with skylines, beacuse they are all very recent. 
Moscow's cluster 5/6 years ago didn't exist. 
when 95% of people in the world think about London, they think about Big Ben, London Eye, Red buses, river Themes, but not skyscrapers, beacuse till few years ago London had really few towers. just few examples...only thinking about Frankfurt, I believe people think about its skyline because it's less recent and it is the most iconic aspect of the little city


----------



## Surrealplaces

Paris Cityview II by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## indaco1

TimeAndTide said:


> Come on, you speak french. Already....
> One half of english vocabulary is made of french words...


Almost 60% English words came from Latin, about half of these indirecty by Old French.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latin_influence_in_English










Sorry for the OT


----------



## stop that

Regarding Milan.

There are several cities in europe with promising futures, but Milan is especially promising as a number of converging factors are giving it a great skyline that will keep improving.

There are a few things recently that have shown that the growth of skyscrapers in Milan is due to genuine sustainable factors and not some centrally manufactored vanity project.

If the towers were built just for show, they would have stalled when the eu economic disaster happened like other vanity projects did.
Italy was severely affected by the crisis but Milan didnt stall it's construction projects, it sped them up and added more, and all the towers went up.

This shows that they are economically viable and therefore Milan has a genuine high demand for good quality skyscrapers. This genuine demand means they will continue to build towers. The fact that all the proposals actually get built their also shows this.

The way the towers in Milan are located also indicates it is not a centrally planned image campaign, but rather catering to demand that exists at different locations right throughout the city.

All this means its highly likely that there will be continued growth for Milans skyline.

Regarding quality.
Milan has some of the best quality towers in europe. It is a fashion Capitol with a history of originality and quality so this combined with the construction boom will give Milan one of the best and we'll designed skylines in europe. Come back in 10 years and it will have passed several cities by.


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*



hoogbouw010 said:


> De meeste foto's zijn uit het voorjaar van 2015. Daarnaast begint deze serie met een aantal foto's uit 2014 en begin 2015.
> 32.


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*


Stratosphere 2020 said:


> Rotterdam Kop van Zuid


----------



## Countach

stop that said:


> Regarding Milan.
> 
> There are several cities in europe with promising futures, but Milan is especially promising as a number of converging factors are giving it a great skyline that will keep improving.
> 
> There are a few things recently that have shown that the growth of skyscrapers in Milan is due to genuine sustainable factors and not some centrally manufactored vanity project.
> 
> If the towers were built just for show, they would have stalled when the eu economic disaster happened like other vanity projects did.
> Italy was severely affected by the crisis but Milan didnt stall it's construction projects, it sped them up and added more, and all the towers went up.
> 
> This shows that they are economically viable and therefore Milan has a genuine high demand for good quality skyscrapers. This genuine demand means they will continue to build towers. The fact that all the proposals actually get built their also shows this.
> 
> The way the towers in Milan are located also indicates it is not a centrally planned image campaign, but rather catering to demand that exists at different locations right throughout the city.
> 
> All this means its highly likely that there will be continued growth for Milans skyline.
> 
> Regarding quality.
> Milan has some of the best quality towers in europe. It is a fashion Capitol with a history of originality and quality so this combined with the construction boom will give Milan one of the best and we'll designed skylines in europe. Come back in 10 years and it will have passed several cities by.


I agree. Moreover the towers that were built lately had an extraordinary success, also the residential towers were sold out incredibly fast even with very high prices. For these reasons all the most important projects are going on. Porta Nuova will have more towers, City Life is growing up right now, and between these 2 cluster there is an entire new cluster to project; so we can say that the skyscraper development will go on in this city for sure.
In the latest years Milan is improving so much, not only for skyscrapers but many other projects are going on all around the city. Only few years ago the city was quite different. Milan is a very international City so the crisis was not affecting it that much, moreover it is very design oriented such as New York or London so the quality of designs is always well considered. You will see that in the next 2 or 3 years, when the 3 main towers of City Life will be completed, Milan's skyline will make already an huge step forward.


----------



## Naranjito82

I like Milan although I have always wondered why is it so relatively unkown at a international-global level. I think it is a very under rated city that has a lot to offer.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


frankfurt skyline panorama west by umman.segschneider, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


Skyline seen from Goetheturm @ Night, Frankfurt, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, auf Flickr


----------



## DzhendoyanV

*M O S C O W*



https://vk.com/bestroofers?z=photo-575399_387003418/album-575399_220502491/rev


----------



## Surrealplaces

Some more Frankfurt


Frankfurt from above by Daniel Ehrenhofer, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

Frankfurt am Main Skyline by Majeed Ekbal, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

Mainhatten Skyline Frankfurt am Main by René Stannarius, on Flickr

Mainhatten Skyline Frankfurt am Main by René Stannarius, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

Frankfurt :applause::cheers2:


----------



## doguorsi2

*Baku*

Bakurama by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr

*London*








[/url]Thames-1010590.jpg by C D, on Flickr[/IMG]

Break in the Clouds by John Esslinger, on Flickr










 Seriously, London's gotta be the most beautiful metropolis in the world.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Oslo, Norway*


Barcode by Per Otto Stenberg, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

- edit: no source provided


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt/Main*









source:http://www.todayonline.com/business/big-banks-park-beat-energy-sector-bonds-us-money-funds


----------



## IThomas

*MILANO*


----------



## cardiff

London Balloon flight 21-5-15 55 by Mac Spud, on Flickr

Heron Tower, Tower 42 and Gherkin on a friday morning by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

Entrance to Canary Wharf, Sunset by harold.whatever, on Flickr

South Quay, Docklands by harold.whatever, on Flickr

Docklands Hilton by harold.whatever, on Flickr

Canary Wharf winter by harold.whatever, on Flickr


----------



## Fro7en

Last photo reminds me of Edmonton or Calgary in Canada.


----------



## firoz bharmal

*Ankara....Capital of Turkey*

- edit: no sources provided


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Donau City - Vienna*


Vienna DC by Károly Meyer, auf Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Bright lights big city | Rotterdam by Anthony Malefijt, on Flickr
Rotterdam at night by Anthony Malefijt, on Flickr
Skyline of Rotterdam by Anthony Malefijt, on Flickr
The Royal Princess in Rotterdam by Anthony Malefijt, on Flickr
Star wars in Rotterdam by Anthony Malefijt, on Flickr
De Kop van Zuid by Anthony Malefijt, on Flickr
The White House by Anthony Malefijt, on Flickr







[/url]A higher view by Anthony Malefijt, on Flickr


----------



## stop that

If those towers in Vienna had another 10 stories each it would look like a nice cluster


----------



## stop that

Amsterdam is another city that would have a cool cluster skyline if it's buildings were just a few stories taller


----------



## doguorsi2

*Istanbul Turkey*









https://500px.com/oguzhanardahan

I am a thief. Credit goes to Erhan.


----------



## rychlik

*warsaw*


----------



## Fro7en

*DISCUSS: Best Modern European Skyline (Part3)*

The cityscape of Istanbul really doesn't work well with skyscrapers


----------



## Tokion

*Moscow*

Source


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








by light at night


----------



## stop that

Fro7en said:


> The cityscape of Istanbul really doesn't work well with skyscrapers


Totally disagree. Istanbul, like london, is alive in unrestrained capitalism, something the eu desperately needs.

Having your towers built in different areas all over the city means it takes longer to get a dense skyline, but when it does complete, it will be on a much bigger scale, and the little cluster skylines of other European cities will appear tiny in comparison. 
Istanbul and london are building skylines on a greater scale than others.
Milan could be going this way too, just on a smaller scale


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*








https://vk.com/rooftopar


----------



## Hudson11

Frankfurt


Panorama Frankfurt am Main by René Stannarius, on Flickr


----------



## cancan-izmir

*İzmir*

Mornin'


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Berlin*


Potsdamer Platz by Sven Hilscher, auf Flickr


Berlin - Leipziger Strasse by Sven Hilscher, auf Flickr


----------



## rychlik

*Warszawa*




















https://www.facebook.com/biurowiecq22?fref=photo


----------



## Dmerdude

Fro7en said:


> I'm talking about the layout of the city. It looks so third-world to me with all these hills and very poorly built buildings on the ground. London is flat, making it perfect for huge skyscrapers and has great quality of infstructure and buildings already. On the other hand, Turkey in general lacks good infastructure.
> 
> But turkey, unrestrained capitalism? Since when....


I think the hills look good. 

-->



Erhan said:


> http://www.fotokritik.com/3150180/ist


----------



## Surrealplaces

The calm before the storm by Quentin K, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

stop that said:


> Amsterdam is another city that would have a cool cluster skyline if it's buildings were just a few stories taller


Amsterdam has got 2 cool cluster regardless the height of the buildings.
The Netherlands have 3 proper skylines with Rotterdam, The Hague and Amsterdam. 
*
Zuid As*


roytie said:


> *Amsterdam*





roytie said:


> *Amsterdam - Zuidas*



*Amstel*


roytie said:


> *Amsterdam - Amstel*


Skyline of Amsterdam by stavos, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow *









http://www.barklires.com/construction/photo


----------



## jamieb010

stop that said:


> Totally disagree. Istanbul, like london, is alive *in unrestrained capitalism, something the eu desperately needs.*
> 
> Having your towers built in different areas all over the city means it takes longer to get a dense skyline, but when it does complete, it will be on a much bigger scale, and the little cluster skylines of other European cities will appear tiny in comparison.
> Istanbul and london are building skylines on a greater scale than others.
> Milan could be going this way too, just on a smaller scale


Could you please explain this part? Because I don't want Europe to end up like the United States at all: big companies that got it all, and on the other hand huge groups of people that have to work two jobs for a good health insurance and to be able to afford a good eduction on a good university for their children. Capitalism has not as interest to provide as well prosperity as well-being, but just to gain money. As a matter of fact I am glad that Europe does not let capitalism grow unrestrained. It is not for no reason that the liveability and happiness is higher here than in the US.


----------



## stop that

The reason europe can afford more social programs is because apart from UK and france the usa pays for our entire continents defense and has done for decades, costing hundreds of billions of dollars. Basically uk/france and usa pay so that Europe can have all those social programs and quality of life


----------



## stop that

Imagine how angry it must make American taxpayers to know that their tax money goes to pay for Europe to have social and health benefits that they themselves don't have


----------



## Noren_

stop that said:


> usa pays for our entire continents defense and has done for decades, costing hundreds of billions of dollars. Basically uk/france and usa pay so that Europe can have all those social programs and quality of life


Derp


----------



## jamieb010

stop that said:


> The reason europe can afford more social programs is because apart from UK and france the usa pays for our entire continents defense and has done for decades, costing hundreds of billions of dollars. Basically uk/france and usa pay so that Europe can have all those social programs and quality of life


Of course, Europe mostly shares the same opinions as the USA in world politics, such as the battle against communism and developments in the middle-east. However, I do not think it's fair to say that for that reason the USA is paying for our defence. In particular because it's a decision made out of own considerations by the US government and not a favour because the EU asked for it.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Paris, France*


Suburb by Patrick Berthou, on Flickr


----------



## Axel76NG

- edit: no source provided


----------



## Surrealplaces

2 metros crossing each other by Ragoucy Arthur, on Flickr


LA DEFENSE JPEG by Jean Francois Dupeyroux, on Flickr


----------



## Fro7en

La Défense looks so lonely from the front view.... Those towers need friends from left to right.


----------



## cardiff

Westferry Road London by ben veasey, on Flickr

Docklands, London by Akkadium Media, on Flickr

Docklands by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

Thames path by Anna, on Flickr

19/31 - London at night by Jose Souto, on Flickr


----------



## stop that

Amazing photos and to think what they will look like when all the under construction towers that aren't visible yet are complete. The city of london and canary wharf clusters will be much bigger, and then there's all the other clusters and towers going up, including some very large ones. It's going to be epic


----------



## kisssme

Fro7en said:


> La Défense looks so lonely from the front view.... Those towers need friends from left to right.


they will go from so lonely to so small with the 2 riverfront supertalls :lol:


----------



## IThomas

*MILAN*

CityLife (U/C), Porta Nuova on the background (new towers will be added soon).
BTW the next big challenge is the transformation of a +60 hectares area near Porta Nuova: a new district with skyscrapers should be built in Scalo Farini (an abandoned area). 
IMHO the next decade will be more exciting :cheers:










Porta Nuova








milanopanoramica.com​


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


Frankfurt - banking district seen from the main station by Jo Schmaltz, auf Flickr


----------



## FLNC

- edit: no sources provided


----------



## Edil Arda

İstanbul, today,


----------



## doguorsi2

There isn't much of a skyline in Lyon yet but it is absolutely a gorgeous city. So much better than Paris in many ways. I recommend everyone to stay away from Paris and in stead visit Bordeaux, Lyon and Nice in France. You will thank me later. 

P.S. You have to visit small wineries right out side of Bordeaux. They have like a zillion different types of cheese to go with.

*Izmir Turkey*

#EgePerla by BerkeKayalar, on Flickr

#İzmirSkyline #Mistralİzmir #EgePerla #AtekAdress by BerkeKayalar, on Flickr










Three European cities in the top 10 most popular cities in the world.









http://www.cnbc.com/2015/06/03/most-popular-cities-for-tourists-in-2015.html


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*



















https://www.facebook.com/margasfoto/?fref=photo



















https://www.facebook.com/biurowiecq22/photos_stream










By AnatomiaFormy


----------



## Nonamee377

DCFC1 said:


> Where is Warsaw on that list ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're saturated with pics of Warsaw on these pages ... I wonder why ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polish members step on down lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This site is funny...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most over rated cities on these pages because it's this site/on this site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Warsaw
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Rotterdam
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Frankfurt
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Ekanterinburg
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Milan
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Kiev
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Izmir
> 
> 
> 
> 8. Baku
> 
> 
> 
> 9. Warsaw
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Warsaw
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:



This is why we cant have nice things in this thread. See alot of people are defending their positions with valid arguments, on the contrary you literally posted a statistic about visitors per year attacking Warsaw because Warsaw is not on that Top 20 list followed by a list of overrated cities in this thread which however stands in no correlation with the said statistic nor does it have any arguments who are justifying your standpoint. 
Ps: You can keep my typing errors


----------



## doguorsi2

*Ankara Turkey*
Happy Republic Day!

Sierra by Hendrik Wieduwilt, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

DCFC1 said:


> Most over rated cities on these pages because it's this site/on this site



So we can't post pics because we are not ranking in Top 10? :lol: 
However, I'd like to inform you that we can't take in consideration the Mastercard list. Real figures are different. For example: in 2014, the city of Rome has registered 13.4 mln tourists, 32.8 mln presences.
http://roma.repubblica.it/cronaca/2...su_car_sharing_elettrico_2500_auto-119522889/


----------



## KlausDiggy

DCFC1 said:


> Most over rated cities on these pages because it's this site/on this site
> 
> 1. Warsaw
> 
> 2. Rotterdam
> 
> 3. Frankfurt
> 
> 4. Ekanterinburg
> 
> 5. Milan
> 
> 6. Kiev
> 
> 7. Izmir
> 
> 8. Baku
> 
> 9. Warsaw
> 
> 10. Warsaw


:blahblah:

DCFC is only a :troll:

Give him no attention.


----------



## Iluminat

^
^^What does it have to do with (modern) skylines though :dunno: Tourists that come to Europe usually don't search for skyscrapers, they might be even surprised that we have any.


----------



## doguorsi2

Hahah DFCF is obviously an excited young fella  I have shared the list because I found it interesting that skyline/population wise there are 3 major cities in Europe; London, Istanbul and Paris. Also these exact cities have been visited the most by tourists. I thought it is an interesting sticky note info. No bashing other cities. Every city is lovely and have its own fans.

Also, if we are not going to believe the statistic coming from tripadvisor and a credit card company , why would we believe the Italian government website. Are you trying to imply that the Italian government is more objective than an international travel website and an international finance company? Anyway not the place to talk about that. You all have a wonderful evening in Europe


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

doguorsi2 said:


> Are you trying to imply that the Italian government is more objective than an international travel website and an international finance company?


You kidding?


----------



## Tiaren

If you think DCFC is a troll wanting to derail this thread just report his posts. I just did. I'm really annoyed by is aggressive drive by comments once in a while flaming against everything that isn't London.


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

JanVL said:


> *Warsaw*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/margasfoto/?fref=photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/biurowiecq22/photos_stream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By AnatomiaFormy


Beautiful pictures of what looks like a gorgeous city!:cheers:


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Rotterdam! From High Above! by timobongers, on Flickr
Graanelevator by Peet de Rouw, on Flickr
Leuvehaven by Peet de Rouw, on Flickr
Scheepmakershaven by Peet de Rouw, on Flickr
Wilhelminaplein by Peet de Rouw, on Flickr
Rotterdam Blues by Peet de Rouw, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

- edit: no image sources, link


----------



## Raj20

Boyshow said:


> Москва-сити. Ночь by Pavel Kazachkov, sur Flickr


...


----------



## Surrealplaces

Apocalyptic London by surreyblonde, on Flickr
Walkie Talkie by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*

Deutsche Banken finanzieren den Krieg by ippnw Deutschland, auf Flickr


----------



## Fro7en

Milan actually looks nice, really nice. Northern Italy is so much nicer than southern Italy..


----------



## Justinos

*Madrid*

Y así sale la luna. Moonstack by Javier Martinez Moran, su Flickr


----------



## Justinos

*Milan*


hostare immagini


----------



## Szymulek

*Warsaw, Poland*
by morris71


----------



## TimeAndTide

*paris*

Paris by Ace Shooting, sur Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Paris, France*


La Défense by Jonathan Palfrey, on Flickr


----------



## Fro7en

So many chimneys in Paris, it's so unbelievable.


----------



## hugh

^ Really?


----------



## ekko

*Ekaterinburg*


----------



## ekko

*MSCW*








by Georgiy Lanchevsky









by Georgiy Lanchevsky









by Ramil Galeev









by Oleg Tokarev


----------



## moscowgoth

https://vk.com/lanchevsky?z=photo34072611_380366387/wall34072611_9835


----------



## cancan-izmir

*İzmir*


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Panorama Rotterdam by jbrok, on Flickr


----------



## Birmingham

Walkabout_London_1-11-15-0627 by Mel Sebastian, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

*MILANO* 
View of the city from the Southern Agricultural Park

Pic is a bit old (May 2014) 
>>>






milanofoto.it​


----------



## Axelferis

ILTarantino said:


> What does it mean? hno:
> Southern Italy attracts tourists from around the world. Because it's a land rich in history, art, good food and a genuine quality of life.
> *Rather ask yourself what would be France without Paris*.


^^
Nantes,Bordeaux,Nice,Montpellier,Lyon salute you :cheers:


----------



## Axelferis

PARIS

La Défense by Jonathan Palfrey, on Flickr


Paris, France by Nazim Coskun, sur Flickr


Tour Eiffel by o coeur de la photo, sur Flickr

La Défense by Philippe Lejeanvre, on Flickr

La Défense by Philippe Lejeanvre, on Flickr

Galactic conversation by Philippe Lejeanvre, on Flickr

La Défense by Philippe Lejeanvre, on Flickr

La Défense by Philippe Lejeanvre, on Flickr

La Défense by Philippe Lejeanvre, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/antoniogaudencio/22098263109/


FLNC said:


>



Paris by Philippe Lejeanvre, on Flickr

Paris Skyline by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr

Saint Augustin Church, Paris by kamalito75, on Flickr


La Défense by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## alexandrei

*Milan*


----------



## IThomas

MILANO 
Part of *Porta Nuova* skyline

























milanopanoramica.com

*CityLife* (see threads: Il Dritto, Lo Storto, Il Curvo)








pinomaiuli
















luchimi​


----------



## JanVL

Warsaw - All Saints Day









3 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr


----------



## Dmerdude

Istanbul:



Modern Istanbul skyline from the Asian side of the Bosphorus Straight [1400x915] by Antonio Max, on Flickr



Istanbul [1024x684] by Antonio Max, on Flickr


----------



## erbse

Still an underdog, but might become a player sooner than later:

*Cologne, Rhineland, Germany* - seen from a hill range at Voiswinkel. 










Source and full resolution: https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Köln_Skyline_an_einem_regnerischem_Tag_2009.jpg

Check for pics of single towers: List of highrises in Cologne/Köln (German)


----------



## SASH

This photo is so great that it wasn't necessary to post the first one.



Dmerdude said:


> Istanbul:
> 
> 
> 
> Istanbul [1024x684] by Antonio Max, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

- edit


----------



## doguorsi2

Very touching photographs from Paris. The artist is the best I have ever seen so far. Check out the link below. 

http://www.laurentkronental.com/Souvenir-d'un-Futur-(2011-Ongoing)/Photographs/1


----------



## cardiff

Another one from the archive, this was taken on my last helicopter trip over London a few years ago. #above #aerial #aerialview #aerialimage #aerialphoto #aerialphotography #photofromtheair #birdseyeview #fromabove #highlevelview #stockphoto #ukaerialphot by David Connolly, on Flickr

Warm and glorious Halloween morning. by Fat Les, on Flickr

Coq d'Argent - One Poultry by Toby Hawkes, on Flickr

London Skyline by Brad Herman, on Flickr

Canary Wharf from Greenwich Park by Richard Matthews, on Flickr

London at night by Keith Nisbet, on Flickr

City Of London - from Alexandra Palace by Toby Hawkes, on Flickr

City Of London from Crystal Palace by Toby Hawkes, on Flickr

Canary Wharf by Toby Hawkes, on Flickr

Strata SE1 by Toby Hawkes, on Flickr

General James Wolfe Statue - Greenwich Park by Toby Hawkes, on Flickr

Walkie Talkie - City Of London by Toby Hawkes, on Flickr

Westminster Cathedral View by Toby Hawkes, on Flickr

Westminster Cathedral View by Toby Hawkes, on Flickr


----------



## Avemano

SASH said:


> This photo is so great that it wasn't necessary to post the first one.


Istanbul is more and more like an oriental New York, this skyline does not have only one single major point of view like many others in Europe imo. Many views can enhance it while Paris, Frankfurt, London, Warsaw, Milan etc... have to be taken from some POV to highlight the landmarks (St Mary Axe, Grande Arche, Warsaw Spire ..) and make the skylines undoubtly recognizible.


----------



## SASH

^^
You don't get my point. Sometimes it is better to post just one photo. In this case the second photo is amazing and taken from a rare angle. Because of the first less interesting photo the best photo doesn't get the attention it deserves.


----------



## TimeAndTide

doguorsi2 said:


> Very touching photographs from Paris. The artist is the best I have ever seen so far. Check out the link below.


Most of the photos are taken from Noisy-le-Grand ( Paris inner suburb ). During the 70's, the 80's, people came from all over the world to see this uncommon architecture. You can notably recognise the world famous Camembert buildings.


----------



## IThomas

*MILANO* Porta Nuova
View from Parco Nord









milanofoto.it

Bonus pic  View from *Bosco Verticale*


----------



## TimeAndTide

cardiff said:


> Another one from the archive, this was taken on my last helicopter trip over London a few years ago. #above #aerial #aerialview #aerialimage #aerialphoto #aerialphotography #photofromtheair #birdseyeview #fromabove #highlevelview #stockphoto #ukaerialphot by David Connolly, on Flickr


They didn't have enough money to finish it ? 



cardiff said:


> Warm and glorious Halloween morning. by Fat Les, on Flickr


We found the Ryugyong Hotel from Pyongyang !! :dizzy:



cardiff said:


> Walkie Talkie - City Of London by Toby Hawkes, on Flickr


Proud honorablous british prize of the ugliest tower of the year 2015 !
Seem like it makes girls "melt" with pleasure....
Good old friendly teasing for sure, London is great. :cheers:


----------



## cardiff

A building under appreciated in its time due to its location i believe, once a few more talls join it up to the other skyscrapers i think it will grow on people. Also no comparison with the elegant shard and the Ryugyong Hotel from Pyongyang, which doesnt look AS bad now its been glazed.


----------



## meteoforumitalia

"Damn, where are we? in San Diego?" 

*Milan*








*By Milanese Imbruttito*


----------



## Axel76NG

cardiff said:


> A building under appreciated in its time due to its location i believe, once a few more talls join it up to the other skyscrapers i think it will grow on people.


I hope so, right now it really messes up the view of the city skyline from the other side of the thames and from tower bridge (which I guess is where most people would admire the skyline from), it's just too out of scale and right in the foreground.

I see it as London's tour Montparnasse, not necessarily ugly, but just too out of place and out of scale.


----------



## dexter2

Avemano said:


> Istanbul is more and more like an oriental New York, this skyline does not have only one single major point of view like many others in Europe imo.


Istanbul's skyline has nothing to do with NYC's skyline. NYC has several clusters with tight and clear structure well integrated into the city and logical (i mean that buildings are gatting gradually higher). 
Istanbul on the other hand is pure chaos.


----------



## ekko

Ekaterinburg


----------



## Iluminat

Avemano said:


> Istanbul is more and more like an oriental New York, this skyline does not have only one single major point of view like many others in Europe imo. Many views can enhance it while Paris, Frankfurt, London, Warsaw, Milan etc... have to be taken from some POV to highlight the landmarks (St Mary Axe, Grande Arche, *Warsaw Spire* ..) and make the skylines undoubtly recognizible.



WS a landmark? But it's not even ready yet :sly:










(it supposed to have two 40 meter spires when finished thus the name)

I think you either work for Ghelamco or confused this rather mediocre project with Palace of Culture and Science :lol:


----------



## SASH

- edit


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*








https://vk.com/maxim4e4ek








https://vk.com/id51965007


----------



## Blackhavvk

EKATERINBURG



vertebral said:


> Центр крупным планом





Umformer said:


> Картинка из моего окна, сейчас


----------



## Surrealplaces

Panorama of Warsaw city during sundown by Jacek Kadaj, on Flickr

Panorama of Warsaw downtown during the night by Jacek Kadaj, on Flickr


Warsaw Sunset by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr


----------



## jamieb010

*ROTTERDAM*



















Great credits to Ossip: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=186218&page=225


----------



## doguorsi2

*Istanbul*










emlakjet.com


----------



## Edil Arda

İst.
Skyline by hornet75, on Flickr


----------



## stop that

jamieb010 said:


> *ROTTERDAM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great credits to Ossip: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=186218&page=225


Fantastic rotterdam pics


----------



## Radomski

Bratislava (by me):

Bratislava Skyline by Marco Zycki, su Flickr


----------



## doguorsi2

*Istanbul Turkey*



















By KANKA


----------



## kostaryka

Mosaic Founded by Turkish Embassy in one of Warsaw Metro station










:cheers:


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*









Moscow Skyline by Hans de Jonge, on Flickr


----------



## Birmingham

Weekend Wogan and London October 2015 Gerry Molumby (24) by Gerry Molumby, on Flickr

Construction by Christopher Bone, on Flickr

The Thames by andy, on Flickr

Greenland Dock, London by Stephen Colebourne, on Flickr


----------



## WUNDER-BAUM




----------



## alexandrei

Milan 


sajotto said:


> upload immagini


----------



## kisssme




----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILAN*

Milan by Silvio Belletti, su Flickr

Milan by Silvio Belletti, su Flickr


----------



## TimeAndTide

*paris*


----------



## cancan-izmir

*İzmir*

Today ,


----------



## jamieb010

*ROTTERDAM (South waterside)*









Credits to Cloudsurfer: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=855208&page=339


----------



## IThomas

*MILAN* Trailer of a new hyperlapse video shooted in the city! :cheers:
144621667


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

^^

Did you do it? Amazing stuff..


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

Some new images from Vienna

10th District, Wienerberg City Cluster

Vienna Skyline by Lorant Gulyas, auf Flickr

100702-1413 Südosttangente Wien by Mark Clifton, auf Flickr










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mechanicalmonster/18836331505/[/QUOTE]

Good afternoon Vienna! by kareszzz, auf Flickr

Wien / Vienna by Stephan Rudolph, auf Flickr


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

Part II - Vienna

22nd District - Donaucity Cluster 

Towers by Alexander Bauer, auf Flickr

Alte Donau GH (13 von 91)And2moreHDR.jpg by danni0510, auf Flickr[/QUOTE]

Hochhäuser jenseits der Donau by Roman Horvath, auf Flickr

Wow by tales from transdanubia, auf Flickr

Burning Sky by Andreas Manessinger, auf Flickr










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mechanicalmonster/21181826242/


----------



## hugh

Cheers Cardiff on the selection of London shots - and kudos to the photographers involved. Re Canary Wharf the angled faux 'house' 'roofs on those social housing blocks do them no favours, far better if just had flat roofs.


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*


















zaburdaev


----------



## Edil Arda

İst.


















http://www.detaypan.com/?panorama=quasar-istanbul-1


----------



## KlausDiggy

Excellent images of Istanbul. :cheers:


----------



## tramwaj

*Warszawa* 









Fot. Zuzanna Kania


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

Sunrise @ Vienna


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

#PrayForParis #Rotterdam by Glenn Nieuwenhuis, on Flickr
#PrayForParis #Rotterdam by Glenn Nieuwenhuis, on Flickr


----------



## Birmingham

LARGE PICTURE - SORRY IN ADVANCE

London by Sebastian Nagel, on Flickr


----------



## Birmingham

LARGE PICTURE - SORRY IN ADVANCE

London by Sebastian Nagel, on Flickr


----------



## kisssme

last night, the skyline was blue white and red


----------



## Axel76NG

Christmas market in La Defense, Paris.


----------



## cancan-izmir

*İzmir*


----------



## WUNDER-BAUM

cancan-izmir said:


> *İzmir*


https://www.google.pl/maps/@38.4544...8LFzoj7s4Svuoh454w!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1
here you can take a look of these twin towers in izmir


----------



## alexandrei

DrunkMonkey said:


> Dude, not only is this thing ugly as shyt, but it's not even a skyscraper. :nuts:


But anyway it's the world's best skyscrapers:cheers:


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

De Lijnbaan by Steven Dijkshoorn, on Flickr
Rotterdam River Skyline by Matthijs Borghgraef, on Flickr
Rotterdam Cityscape by M1R Photography, on Flickr
Rotterdam by Alias 0591, on Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

FRANKFURT

Night Traffic in Frankfurt City Life by Bon Usmile, auf Flickr

PV rooftop by rpffm58, auf Flickr

Frankfurt Skyline 08.11.2015 by Kiefer., auf Flickr

Skyline. by universaldilletant, auf Flickr


----------



## Can't touch this

Ankara from METU;


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^ Beautiful...Dense skyline....!


----------



## ekko

*Ekaterinburg*, cool city



































by Medoed and umformer users


----------



## jackass94

Oplot-M said:


> ^^ ugly Asian city hno:


Those may be not the best pictures of the city (which is pretty fine btw) but using "Asian" as an insult is ridiculous.


----------



## IThomas

*N A P O L I*​
>>>








link









link









link​


----------



## ILTarantino

^^
Very underrated skyline. Naples deserves more recognition :cheers:


----------



## Oplot-M

2_*ekko* 

Unfortunately, my answer has been deleted. 



KAZAN RESIDENT said:


> Kyiv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://photographers.ua/photo/puteprovod-na-vydubichah-465137/


1. It's the view of *the left bank of Kyiv* (left bank is very different from the right bank).
2. This picture was taken *in the 2000s* (you can see a poster of President Yushchenko at the bottom of the photo). 
BTW, even the left bank of Kyiv looks better than the central part (downtown) of Yekaterinburg.


----------



## ekko

It's about tastes  Kiev has more potential in development, because it's a capital of the country, is it obvious, no? I think that in the near future Ekaterinburg will be look better, when some of great projects will be built (Opera Tower, 155m, Ekaterina, 300m and other addings to Ekaterinburg-city district)


----------



## Avemano

ekko said:


> It's about tastes  Kiev has more potential in development, because it's a capital of the country, is it obvious, no? I think that in the near future Ekaterinburg will be look better, when some of great projects will be built (Opera Tower, 155m, Ekaterina, 300m and other addings to Ekaterinburg-city district)


Great for a city of only 1.5 million. Even considering the size of its oblast.


----------



## plarentih

desertpunk said:


> Oh good! Time to post!
> 
> *London*
> 
> on Flickr


Great pic


----------



## JanVL

Zlota 44 in French colours in Warsaw










https://www.facebook.com/hanna.gron...584082435259/1001730309887294/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1063755556980851&set=p.1063755556980851&type=3&theater


----------



## Dasf Sturm

*Milan *- Italy


obliot said:


> Alba da Montevecchia
> Skyline di Milano da Montevecchia by Alessandro, on Flickr


----------



## ogonek

*Moscow*


http://vk.com/anndengina


----------



## IThomas

*MILAN*
weird perspectives... :lol:
















Orcokahn​


----------



## IThomas

*MILAN*
















obliot​


----------



## londonboy99

The Kyiv/Kiev skyline seems really messy to me. It looks like a mixture of european style buildings and modern office buildings have just been thrown into one area. No offence intended at all but was just simply voicing my opinion


----------



## Fab87

Milan is top notch in terms of quality, but they desperately need to have more density in the Porta Nuova cluster.


----------



## JuanPaulo

Great pictures this page! Love Naples (totally underrated) and Milan! :cheers:


----------



## Fro7en

Milan is the nicest Italian city by far.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Paris, France*


La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


----------



## Fro7en

Those concrete tower-blocks infront are ugly as f*ck.


----------



## Piasto

del


----------



## stop that

londonboy99 said:


> The Kyiv/Kiev skyline seems really messy to me. It looks like a mixture of european style buildings and modern office buildings have just been thrown into one area. No offence intended at all but was just simply voicing my opinion


You have to be in Kiev to see the urban fabric, it's buildings and their placments close up.
Kiev is different to its nearby cities. It's very urban and has a cosmopolitan feel. The buildings were of good quality, not the best but still good in comparison to other cities in the region. There is constant highrise construction going on there, more than many bigger eu cities. All in all I was impressed with the city and it's architecture/streetscape


----------



## Nick Holmes

my list goes..

1. Moscow
2. Paris
3. Frankfurt
4. London
5. Warsaw
6. Rotterdam
7. Milan


----------



## Avangard-55

I see *Moscow* also on the first place in Europe.


posted by Oasis-Bangkok









Смотровая РАН by Evgeny Grabovsky, on Flickr










Смотровая РАН by Evgeny Grabovsky, on Flickr










Смотровая РАН by Evgeny Grabovsky, on Flick










Московский международный деловой центр by Бруно Оливейра, on Flickr


----------



## hyakintos

Paris has the best skyline in Europe. The next is Frankfurt and London. I love Oslo skyline with new waterfront. Moscow is city of kitsch and is really ugly. Even 20 highscrapers would not change it. The city is not Paris of East, it's Hanoi of West.


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Dak van Rotterdam by Jan Van der Veen, on Flickr
DSC08907 by Transcontinenta BV, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN

^^
no curtains in rotterdam ?


----------



## Iluminat

^^Good christian have nothing to hide


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


Frankfurt am Main 2 by Nelia M, auf Flickr


skyline_fm by thomas schäfer, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


Frankfurt aus 1300 Fuß by Alexander Blatter, auf Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

hyakintos said:


> Paris has the best skyline in Europe. The next is Frankfurt and London. I love Oslo skyline with new waterfront. Moscow is city of kitsch and is really ugly. Even 20 highscrapers would not change it. *The city is not Paris of East, it's Hanoi of West.*


Moscow is Moscow and full stop. and we like it. скайлайн Москвы - первый в Европе)


----------



## VITORIA MAN

Iluminat said:


> ^^Good christian have nothing to hide


we must have a lot to hide here in spain

Edificio Hermanos Felgueroso, 52 by Construcciones Los Campos, en Flickr


----------



## TimeAndTide

*paris*








By Oliver Jaeger


----------



## TimeAndTide

1. Frankfurt / Moscow
2. London / Paris / Istanbul
3. Warsaw ( is starting to impress me )
4. Milano / Rotterdam
5. Madrid / The Hague / Napoli

This is Europe.


----------



## ogonek

Moscow



raisonnable said:


> Из Крылатского:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> автор


----------



## IThomas

N A P O L I
>>>
Panorama de Naples by sebwautelet​


----------



## IThomas

G E N O V A
>>>

_MG_6392-Modifica by Eros Zanini

Porto by Eros Zanini


The harbour of Genova at night by Kinga Nemeth​


----------



## Soriehlam

Avangard-55 said:


> I see *Moscow* also on the first place in Europe.
> 
> 
> posted by Oasis-Bangkok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Смотровая РАН by Evgeny Grabovsky, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Смотровая РАН by Evgeny Grabovsky, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Смотровая РАН by Evgeny Grabovsky, on Flick


Loved the color grading on these photos :banana:

And Warszawa is becoming a pretty little nest of glassboxes.


----------



## SASH

- edit


----------



## VITORIA MAN

you can open them


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*









https://vk.com/bestroofers?z=photo-575399_387969709/album-575399_220502491/rev


----------



## Birmingham

1. Moscow
2. Frankfurt
3. London
4. Paris
5. Istanbul
6. Warsaw
7. Rotterdam
8. Milan
The rest. 

Panorama of the City by reziebelle, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

View Rotterdam 11e floor of Hogeschool Rotterdam by Diederick Casteleijn, on Flickr


----------



## Tokion

*Moscow*

Source


Source


----------



## kisssme




----------



## Union.SLO

jwojcie said:


> What is that round bulding? Looks like apartments build on the colloseum. Not pretty but intriguing. Can someone post some links with more pictures of that?


It's called (Complesso di) Piazza Grande, designed by Aldo Loris Rossi and built between 1979-89.

http://na.architetturamoderna.it/index_scheda_iframe.asp?id=136
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/57858375
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/fc/Piazza_Grande_und_Ponti_Rossi.JPG
https://www.google.at/maps/@40.8723843,14.2632001,309a,20y,90h,41.68t/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## IThomas

Architect Aldo Rossi > http://architect.architecture.sk/aldo-rossi-architect/aldo-rossi-architect.php


----------



## Blackhavvk

Quicksilver said:


> Kyiv CBD


:hammer::hammer::hammer: CBD in KYIV.


----------



## stop that

Kiev DENSITY. Some great Kiev/moscow/london pics on this page


----------



## Quicksilver

Blackhavvk said:


> :hammer::hammer::hammer: CBD in KYIV.


What's wrong? Bad morning?

May be this would help:

http://www.colliers.com/-/media/fil...view_offices_year_end_2014_final.pdf?la=en-GB

Area on the picture above is exactly matching CBD area which most consultancy agencies use for Kyiv.


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Rooftopping in Rotterdam! by Anthony Malefijt, on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by krzysztof helm


----------



## zeis

My favourite is Rotterdam. It has a very interesting skyline with personality.


----------



## ekko

I'm also never heard about Kiev's CBD, got it


----------



## Oplot-M

Fallout said:


> Russian Batman?


Russian Vataman 



Quicksilver said:


> What's wrong? Bad morning?
> 
> May be this would help:
> 
> http://www.colliers.com/-/media/fil...view_offices_year_end_2014_final.pdf?la=en-GB
> 
> Area on the picture above is exactly matching CBD area which most consultancy agencies use for Kyiv.


He's Russian. It explains everything.


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










By Awik


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


Frankfurt by Ralph Pascher, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*

https://flic.kr/p/BwTyJq


----------



## ekko

Moscow








by Maxim Soloviyov








by Nikolay Stroughko








by Vyacheslav Stepanischev


----------



## moscowgoth




----------



## www.sercan.de

The asian skyline of Istanbul

Not so dense like the european part, but with a Supertall 


Erhan said:


> https://500px.com/photo/131190621/istanbul-by-eyyupbagdas


----------



## Quicksilver

Probably not everybody's taste but just to show density in Kyiv:









http://vk.com/sergey_rabchevsky?z=photo104019780_391276191/photos104019780

San Paolo on Dnipro


----------



## alexandrei

^^ density si not always beauty
In this case it's just ugliness


----------



## TimeAndTide

*paris*

D2 TOWER by Vincent Fargeix, sur Flickr


----------



## stop that

alexandrei said:


> ^^ density si not always beauty
> In this case it's just ugliness


Have you ever been to Kiev. That photo is to show the impressive density of the city, it's continental urbanity, but there are some pleasant attractive areas in Kiev too, nicer than most of the cities I've visited in neighbouring countries


----------



## Tokion

*Moscow*

Source










Source


----------



## cardiff

Birmingham

Victoria Square by Adam Slater, on Flickr










28-365 year3 Birmingham Skyline by John Garghan, on Flickr

Birmingham Skyline by Ross Jukes, on Flickr










Birmingham skyline by Tom, on Flickr

birmingham skyline cityscape panoramic sep 2009 by doggadogdog, on Flickr

_DSC0037edit by egneg, on Flickr

Orion Building & 10 Holloway Circus by Martin Jones, on Flickr

Birmingham City Centre by Mark, on Flickr

In a land far far away by TONY......, on Flickr

Birmingham sunset by Les Auld, on Flickr










8136 by Ben Abel, on Flickr


----------



## Oplot-M

alexandrei said:


> density si not always beauty
> In this case it's just ugliness


It's just a bad picture.

Especially for you:









https://www.flickr.com/photos/dimakorol/7187758846/in/photostream


----------



## alexandrei

Oplot-M said:


> It's just a bad picture.
> 
> Especially for you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/dimakorol/7187758846/in/photostream


This is ugly too.
Sorry but i rally dont like Kiev skyline.
This si not a skyline, just a mix of sovietics commieblock, really far from european best skylines


----------



## ekko

Stop talk about politics, guys! For this purpose there is a special flood threads. Keep posting pictures and putting likes


----------



## ekko

Amazing *Baku*


----------



## Oplot-M

alexandrei said:


> Sorry but i rally dont like Kiev skyline.
> This si not a skyline, just a mix of sovietics commieblock, really far from european best skylines


Yes, you're right dude, it's much better... :lol:









www.pinterest.com


















www.dreamstime.com

Upd.



>


^^ ^^
In the foreground we see the historical buildings: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=126754767&postcount=13
BTW, in the background is not dominated by the Soviet buildings but the Ukrainian high-rise buildings.

This district at night








http://gerva1se.livejournal.com/


----------



## Ghepas

^^

_Slightly _better point of view: 










Foto: Luigi Boeris


----------



## alexandrei

I don't like Velasca Tower too, but here in Milan it's just one skyscraper, your pictures are plenty of ugly building imho.


----------



## Oplot-M

alexandrei said:


> I don't like Velasca Tower too, but here in Milan it's just one skyscraper


Porta Nuova Garibaldi Towers looks ugly too.  'Architectural awards' did not convince me otherwise.

P.S. Milan has about 10 buildings over 100 meters, Kyiv has about 40 buildings over 100 meters (+ Kyiv has about 600 buildings over 20 storeys).


----------



## Quicksilver

Kyiv is somewhat unique because of the relief. For example, on the last picture, it's not obvious but the height difference between some buildings there are about 100 m. If it was flat, it would probably look like Rotterdam, I would say. With landscape it's harder to appreciated all the highrises located in CBD and around and there are plenty of them and some of them are not that bad quality. 

For example, you won't see these buildings on any of the panorama shots as they are covered by 200 m hills. On flat surface they would form nice part of the skyline:



















http://vk.com/sergeyyatsuk?z=photo70...59763885/rev

Or similarly this one:










Some residentials, most of them are in range of 100 m or more, in city center are also quite nice, but they just don't form the skyline like in other cities:










And there are about 30 or more such residentials within very small area but just devided by hills and valleys.

I though I just clarify this for those who never been to Kyiv and not familiar with it's landscape features.


----------



## Georicky

Oplot-M said:


> Porta Nuova Garibaldi Towers looks ugly too.  'Architectural awards' did not convince me otherwise.
> 
> P.S. Milan has about 10 buildings over 100 meters, Kyiv has about 40 buildings over 100 meters (+ Kyiv has about 600 buildings over 20 storeys).


^^The only man in the World who doesn't like Porta Nuova...

Look and dream!























































:cheers:


----------



## Oplot-M

Georicky said:


> The *only man in the World* who doesn't like Porta Nuova...
> 
> *Look and dream*!


a good jokes. :lol:
 I like it here anymore: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=126726964&postcount=2099
Milan has at least one rooftop pool?.. I don't think so.


----------



## alexandrei

^^


----------



## Oplot-M

^^ One? What size?

Upd.
i have already found: http://studiorodriguezdesign.blogspot.com/2015/09/dsquared-ceresio-7-la-milano-che-gratta.html - very small((


----------



## ILTarantino

Oplot-M said:


> Porta Nuova Garibaldi Towers looks ugly too.  'Architectural awards' did not convince me otherwise.


:nuts::lol:


Oplot-M said:


> P.S. Milan has about 10 buildings over 100 meters, Kyiv has about 40 buildings over 100 meters (+ Kyiv has about 600 buildings over 20 storeys).


The important thing is the quality, not quantity. How many Asian cities have hundreds of anonymous, cheap, horrendous skyscrapers?


----------



## ekko

Kiev is one of the best examples of density in Europe. I think it needs some 150+ meters highrises or skyscrapers located on the top of the hills as they made it in Istanbul for more visible and clarity skyline.


----------



## dexter2

Problem with Kiev's skyline is that It's just like many skylines of southern America or eastern Asia - just random commieblocks and other blank residential towers. What this city needs is cluster of tall, modern designs with good materials on facades. This would give the city some identity. But please, don't do this the way Moscow did...


----------



## RayMcK

I have been to Kyiv 5 times in the last 2 months.
They only have 2 skyscrapers, the rest is just a sea of post soviet eye sore.

I currently live in Milano and Kiev has got nothing on this city skyscraper wise!
we have Porta Nuova, where another 150 meter tower is expected to rise in Melchiorre Gioia 22, next to Palazzo Regione Lombardia, a 90 meters tower where the Gilli Hotel was supposed to be next to Unicredit Tower, the recladding of Galfa Tower is due to commence in January , followed by the recladding of Torre Uffici Tecnici, the adjacent Scalo Farini which will keep up skewered to the chair in the next decade as many other high quality towers are due to be built by foreign investors and of course the majestic City Life District with its Il Dritto, Il Curvo, lo Storto, Park Tower and two 150 meters residential towers expected to be built in phase 2 tallying the cluster a total of 6 sexy towers !


----------



## TimeAndTide

*paris*

Fondation Louis Vuitton by mecocha, sur Flickr


----------



## Oplot-M

RayMcK said:


> I have been to Kyiv 5 times in the last 2 months.
> They only have 2 skyscrapers, the rest is just a sea of post soviet eye sore.


:lol: :lol: :lol:

My version:


> I have been to Milan 5 times in the last 2 months.
> Milan has only 2 skyscrapers, 'the rest is just a sea of Italian trash'.


----------



## alexandrei

1) Unicredit Tower A 231m
2) Unicredit Tower B 110 m
3) Unicredit Tower C 60m
4) Bosco verticale 110m
5) Bosco verticale 2 80m
6) Solaria Tower 143m
7) Solea Tower 70m
8) Aria Tower 100m
9)Diamond Tower 140m
10) Ex FS tower 1 100m
11) Ex FS tower 2 100m
12)UTC tower 94m
13) Palazzo Lombardia 161m
14)Pirelli tower 127m
15)Galfa Tower 109m
16)Breda Tower 117m
17) Il dritto 207m
18) Lo storto 175m
19) Il curvo 173m
20)Boscolo tower 94m
21) Velasca Tower 100m

In project:
1)Unipol tower 90/110 m
2)Mg 22 tower 130m
3) City Hall tower 150m
4) Residential tower citylife 1 140m
5)Residential tower citylife 2 140m


----------



## Avangard-55

It makes no sense, to disuss with them.
For trolls or vatniks, like they like to call themselfes, it doesn't matter how something is or looks. It' just good, when it's in Ukraine. The rest is just shit.

If Torre Velasca would be in Kiev, they would write all the time about the unique, historical, beatiful tower. But everything in Milan is of course bad.


----------



## Oplot-M

dexter2 said:


> just random commieblocks and other blank residential towers.


Some examples of new residential towers in Kyiv:

Skyline Tower








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/122652578

H-Tower








http://skyandmethod.com/

PecherSKY








http://ked-pled.livejournal.com/

Riviera Riverside








http://fotki.yandex.ua/users/hawk5555/

Several residential towers in Kyiv Skyline








http://ked-pled.livejournal.com/

I don't think it looks like a skyline of South American cities ^^ ^^ (any comparison with Asian cities is an absolutely absurd)


----------



## Oplot-M

alexandrei said:


> 3) Unicredit Tower C *60*m
> 
> 5) Bosco verticale 2 *80*m
> 
> 7) Solea Tower *70*m


:rofl:

once again



> Kyiv has about 40 buildings over 100 meters (+ Kyiv has *about 600 buildings over 20 storeys*)


================================================================================


> If *Torre Velasca* would be in Kiev, they would write all the time about the unique, historical, beatiful tower. But everything in Milan is of course bad.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

total nonsense


----------



## alexandrei

^^ Kiev could also have 373829292 buildings over 100m, but if this buildings look like a mass of commieblock, classical soviet anonymous buildings, the numbers doesn't count at all.
I'm not the person that find other city's skyline ugly, just because it isn't mine, but Kiev have no reason to stay in the top list.
Try to think more about quality than density.


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








by maciejmargas.pl








light at night








by antygjon








by kafarek


----------



## RayMcK

Oplot-M come on the thing Kyiv beats Milano to is the girls ! I'll certainly give you that.
you should stick to Lviv and its outstanding historical skyline.


----------



## IThomas

*MILAN*









http://archivio.milanopanoramica.com/Zona-9/Porta-Nuova/Porta-Garibaldi/i-JwjP53X/X2









http://archivio.milanopanoramica.com/Zona-9/Porta-Nuova/Porta-Garibaldi/i-gKDsDrS/X2









http://archivio.milanopanoramica.com/Speciali/Skyline/i-KCBtQV3/X2









http://aroundmilano.tumblr.com/image/133885955614









http://aroundmilano.tumblr.com/post/125266924509/porta-nuova-district-vittorio-emanuele-ii-gallery









http://archivio.milanopanoramica.com/Zona-8/Montagnetta-di-San-Siro/i-kHw39fL/X2









http://aroundmilano.tumblr.com/image/134501184574









http://aroundmilano.tumblr.com/image/113028780384


Skyline Milanese da Montevecchia by Alessandro









http://aroundmilano.tumblr.com/image/120813005179









http://archivio.milanopanoramica.com/Zona-8/Citylife/Torre-Isozaki-Il-Dritto/i-ZNWnvc6/X2


















DSC08359 by marco bonny


----------



## ekko

Oplot-M is interesting person. He said that Ekaterinburg have crap ugly architecture (sometimes yes) but ABSOLUTELY CAN'T ACCEPT that Kiev's architecture is not so beautiful and best of the best as he see it. It's completely wrong to compare Milan and Kiev skylines and you're just doing total trolling here or just blindly trust in his ideals... 

Quicksliver is much more objective and intelligent person than you


----------



## IThomas

I didn't know that characters like Zaha Hadid, Daniel Libeskind, Arata Isozaki, Cesar Pelli, Giò Ponti, Dominique Perrault and others that have designed skyscrapers/towers for Milan are "trash architects"...


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


Frankfurt Skyline - Purple Sky by Andre Douque, auf Flickr


Fra-Night by Mario K, auf Flickr


----------



## alexandrei

Frankfurt:drool::drool:


----------



## Iluminat

Oplot-M said:


> I don't think it looks like a skyline of South American cities ^^ ^^ (any comparison with Asian cities is an absolutely absurd)


Well this massive residential buildings with weird ornamentation and giant domes are pretty common in places like India, China, Malaysia etc.

Mumbai:









Kyiv:


----------



## ImRashid

Iluminat said:


> Well this massive residential buildings with weird ornamentation and giant domes are pretty common in places like India, China, Malaysia etc.


Ahh yes, also the case for most fast developing African cities too..


----------



## Oplot-M

Iluminat said:


> Well this massive residential buildings with weird ornamentation and giant domes are pretty common in places like *India, China, Malaysia* etc.
> 
> Kyiv:
> http://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/0968/91/09689168.jpg


Have you ever been to *India, Malaysia and China*? I'm sure you've never been there, unlike me. Kyiv is different from Mumbai is much more than Poland differs from Algeria. 

http://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/0968/91/09689168.jpg - this photo was taken in 2000s.

In our time (specially for you): 


Oplot-M said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/dimakorol/7187758846/in/photostream


==================================================================================================================================================

2_*ekko*

1. I'm not interested in the opinion of Russians. 
2. I don't much like the Kyiv skyline but I find it funny when people says that Milan skyline looks great. Even the Warsaw skyline looks a lot better than the Milan skyline.
3. Yekaterinburg looks ugly. I'm sorry but it's true.

Upd. 


Iluminat said:


> Well this massive residential buildings *with weird ornamentation and giant domes* are pretty common in places like...


BTW, these residential towers were built in the 1990-2000s, is now residential towers look like this:



Quicksilver said:


>





Oplot-M said:


> Some examples of new residential towers in Kyiv:
> 
> Skyline Tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/122652578
> 
> H-Tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://skyandmethod.com/
> 
> PecherSKY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ked-pled.livejournal.com/
> 
> Riviera Riverside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ua/users/hawk5555/
> 
> Several residential towers in Kyiv Skyline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ked-pled.livejournal.com/


As we can see, the architecture of residential towers has changed dramatically over the last 10-20 years.


----------



## tonttula

It's quite amazing how nationalistic some people get about skylines. Like it's some kind of measure of country's success. 
Sorry a bit off-topic, but can't help it after coming from "best skylines of 2015" thread. At least this Europe thread has usually kept it relatively clean from this sad bickering.


----------



## JanVL

Warsaw - Second cluster in Wola



adamMa said:


> https://flic.kr/p/C4pAzb by Adam G. P..., on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Benidorm, Spain*


Desde el hotel Bali by Bárbara Medina Fotografía, on Flickr


Desde el hotel Bali by Bárbara Medina Fotografía, on Flickr


Vista de Benidorm by jgonzalez6, on Flickr


Vista de Benidorm y Aqualandia by jgonzalez6, on Flickr


Benidorm, zona Levante by jgonzalez6, on Flickr


----------



## Union Man

stop that said:


> The same developer and architect that built the london shard are going to build another tower of 276m. When complete it will mean the three tallest towers in the eu will all be in London


That's if it gets approved or undergoes a height reduction to meet Westminster Councils demands. We will wait and see.


----------



## stop that

Union Man said:


> That's if it gets approved or undergoes a height reduction to meet Westminster Councils demands. We will wait and see.


Do you think it will be approved?


----------



## DCFC1

Message to people who keep posting pics of commie blocks thinking it looks cool and good ...... 



It really doesnt.


----------



## Ghepas

Milan (my pic)
Btw, I don't think we're the best (no way!) and I don't care how high we rank, I'm just happy my hometown makes this list !!!


----------



## stop that

If Holland had a big capitol city like london or istanbul, it would surely have the best skyline in europe.
It's a shame Holland isn't a bigger country, it would give europe some awesome skylines if it had a population similar to uk/germany/france , which I think underperform with their secondary cities relative to their size.

Could Holland become the 'Canada of europe' ? (small population/good skylines).


----------



## Fro7en

The Netherlands is already highly populated for its size. Just look on a light map. The whole country is lit up. There is barely any real country side


----------



## meteoforumitalia

Source










Source


----------



## Union Man

stop that said:


> Do you think it will be approved?


The developer has spent a large amount of money and effort on the plans, knowing full well this is being proposed in Westminster. Which makes me wonder if they have received a back room nod of approval by Westminster Council.

If they haven't, I would be very surprised if this gets approved.


----------



## SASH

meteoforumitalia said:


> Source


Beautiful photo!


----------



## ogonek

Moscow



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Fly over Moscow by Olga D, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fly over Moscow by Olga D, on Flickr


----------



## hulibobo

ekko said:


> Kiev is one of the best examples of density in Europe. I think it needs some 150+ meters highrises or skyscrapers located on the top of the hills as they made it in Istanbul for more visible and clarity skyline.


Sorry,but this has nothing to do with a "real" skyline.There are only ugly communist building,which would never be approved in the US or in the EU.

Not the quantity counts,the qualitiy counts.Kiev would be a much more beautifoul city if it would have only historical and/or normal buildings but not so much ugly things,it destroys only a beautiful city.They should demolish them all.

There are only two types of skyscrapers:with expensive office spaces or with expensive residentals.Everything else is crap and cheap.


Skyline without architecture,cheap:
http://www.simflight.de/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/ricardo_saopaulo.jpg

Much smaller Skyline with architecture:http://www.usc.edu/admission/undergraduate/images/hdr_losangeles1.jpg


----------



## Emin

*İSTANBUL*








https://irs0.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/16401813_UOHkWfOjzixSAfZ7upHn2cP2yIBfyKB61xeRP6b7n-I.jpg








https://irs2.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/145556869_zj2C8F_ghoyZF2e7sTwlHf0I5JOFmMWWLmfRMsySMjk.jpg








https://irs1.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/45361631_tsmMEprwbFTG4oSjImaKmkEUb6QmoMi4nC6LEu6_EUA.jpg


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by warsaw spire fb

new skyscrapers under construction
generation park 140/180m

Planned skyscrapers (approved) in 2016
mennica legacy tower 130m
skyliner 195m
sienna tower(3towers) 130m + 130m + 86m
cbd one 89m


----------



## Quicksilver

hulibobo said:


> Sorry,but this has nothing to do with a "real" skyline.There are only ugly communist building,which would never be approved in the US or in the EU.


Really, what about these recently completed in London (I am not even talking about rest of the EU because there are plenty more horrid examples):

http://s1202.photobucket.com/user/jpn_gy/media/P1030308.jpg.html

or this:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1549562

And what is the difference between these and recently completed towers in Kyiv?


----------



## Fro7en

For me Netherlands is like one continuous city


----------



## Iluminat

hulibobo said:


> Sorry,but this has nothing to do with a "real" skyline.There are only ugly communist building,which would never be approved in the US or in the EU.


Most of them have nothing to do with communism.


----------



## stop that

hulibobo said:


> Sorry,but this has nothing to do with a "real" skyline.There are only ugly communist building,which would never be approved in the US or in the EU.
> 
> Not the quantity counts,the qualitiy counts.Kiev would be a much more beautifoul city if it would have only historical and/or normal buildings but not so much ugly things,it destroys only a beautiful city.They should demolish them all.
> 
> There are only two types of skyscrapers:with expensive office spaces or with expensive residentals.Everything else is crap and cheap.
> 
> 
> Skyline without architecture,cheap:
> http://www.simflight.de/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/ricardo_saopaulo.jpg
> 
> Much smaller Skyline with architecture:http://www.usc.edu/admission/undergraduate/images/hdr_losangeles1.jpg


Total nonsense. The difference between the newer Kiev towers and ones in western cities is not that big at all. Sure there are expensive office towers and luxury residential which are better quality in eu, but the vast majority of towers in western cities is not exactly great and Kiev towers are certainly not as bad as your claiming. 

If you wanted to give an example of a place with poor architecture/towers, you picked the wrong city, Kiev is actually not bad at all


----------



## Oplot-M

*Kyiv, Ukraine*






















































http://camrador.livejournal.com/


----------



## Vergelf

singa-knight said:


> In my opinion in Europe there are only few cities with a "skyline" and they are Moscow, London, Milan, Paris.


What about Warsaw?


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Moscow, Russia*


MSU Moscow view by Aleksey Ruban, on Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

^^ wow the last two pics!


Milan yesterday night:









*By Repubblica*


----------



## Fro7en

kisssme said:


> the american flag is over an area of surennes that is a perpetual concession to the united states that host a memorial and a cemetery.



Almost thought that was Some American city


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw by light at night


----------



## JanVL

Warsaw by filosss










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129540441#post129540441


----------



## cardiff

0M8A0156-2 by James Guppy, on Flickr

0M8A0166-2 by James Guppy, on Flickr

LonCrop by James Guppy, on Flickr

IMG_0205 by James Guppy, on Flickr

IMG_7634 by James Guppy, on Flickr

IMG_7874 by James Guppy, on Flickr


----------



## HighclassSkyline

I think Moscow hands down. They have the most highrises in the world


And they have the most skyscrapers of any European city.


----------



## DCFC1

cardiff said:


> 0M8A0156-2 by James Guppy, on Flickr
> 
> 0M8A0166-2 by James Guppy, on Flickr
> 
> LonCrop by James Guppy, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_0205 by James Guppy, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_7634 by James Guppy, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_7874 by James Guppy, on Flickr




:cheers:


Iconic and eclectic pics of the greatest city in Europe... 


Thanks for posting.


----------



## Erhan

Istanbul


----------



## doguorsi2

*Istanbul, Turkey*














































http://www.network54.com


----------



## Oplot-M

*Kyiv, Ukraine*









https://vk.com/kievcity



























https://vk.com/khmilartem


----------



## Avangard-55

*Yekaterinburg*









_https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/soullaway_


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*




























By filosss

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129540492#post129540492


----------



## TimeAndTide

*paris*


----------



## Rivaille

Old Royal Naval College and Canary Wharf by Aleem Yousaf, auf Flickr
Canary Wharf - 18th December 2015 by rjm787, auf Flickr
Greenwich Sunset by Joe Gibson, auf Flickr


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*



















https://www.facebook.com/fotografiazpowietrza/?fref=photo


----------



## Oleg84

Top-10 in my opinion:

1. Paris 
2. Frankfurt 
3. London 
4. Warszawa 
5. Moscow
6. Rotterdam
7. Istanbul
8. Kyiv
9. Benidorn
10. Milan


----------



## DCFC1

Oleg84 said:


> Top-10 in my opinion:
> 
> 1. Paris
> 2. Frankfurt
> 3. London
> 4. Warszawa
> 5. Moscow
> 6. Rotterdam
> 7. Istanbul
> 8. Kyiv
> 9. Benidorn
> 10. Milan


I respect your top ten but it's pretty boring and predictable... 

Benidorm at 9 ? 


What is Benidorm ? What about Benidorm's architechure ? Do you think it's good ? 


What about Vienna ? or The Hague ? or Madrid ? or Liverpool ? 


Kiev is way over rated on these pages .. nationalism rearing it's head just like with Warsaw ... 


I gaurentee I could set any poll on this site regarding cities and Warsaw would come top ... whatever the question in the poll lol .... 


Why is that my Polish friends ? :cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Benidorm, Spain*


Benidorm (1 sur 1) (21) by Olivier Degrande, on Flickr


Benidorm (1 sur 1) (20) by Olivier Degrande, on Flickr


----------



## doguorsi2

WMS said:


> Wrong policy of urban planning ^^ That unfortunately looks rather like Manila/Jakarta style than an european city.


Well it is not Warsaw, Milan or Frankfurt. Istanbul is older than all the cities combined in this thread. The inner city is about 8000 years old and it is strictly forbidden to build anything tall, not even close to the inner city. The only option was to build up in the suburbs that are far away from the city core. Pretty much the entire city is a world heritage and only these far-away suburbs are suitable for taller buildings. Istanbul had to make a choice of rather being a museum city or a lively world metropol. It has chosen the latter.
*
Istanbul, Turkey*


----------



## SASH

Enough of Warsaw, London and Istanbul. Here is Rotterdam! 



Stratosphere 2020 said:


> Rotterdam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Twan Moret


----------



## cancan-izmir

*İzmir*

I took today,


----------



## Avifauna

My top 10 so far:

1. Frankfurt
2. Warsaw
3. Paris/Moscow
5. London
6. Istanbul
7. Rotterdam/Milan
9. Benidorm
10. Kyiv


----------



## NAMBA

So here comes my top ten – with a short description included.
Hope no one takes offence; after all it’s nothing more than personal taste. I wish you all a happy new year !! 

1. *London* - great mix of old and new. Size,height,density and integration are all plus. Only a shape matter with that ugly walkie talkie , but nobody is perfect

2. *The Hague* - this skyline is pure style. Soooo damned dutch. New buildings fit the city’s personality like nowhere else in Europe (think of those wonderful sharp roof towers)

3. *Frankfurt* – classical. Respect to the ancestor of all european skylines

4. *Moscow* - skyline on steroids. True, all is not gold that glitters - some cheap buildings,too much of a density, set apart from the rest of the city. Nonetheless really impressive indeed

5. *Rotterdam*– this is where a team makes a good job. That Calatrava bridge balances the ( maybe a little bit too ) boxy buildings

6. *Milan* - The best contrast btw old and new on the continent, along with London. Top quality buildings, lacks height and density though. On the way up

7. *Paris*– where (unfortunately only) quantity makes the difference. Too many mistakes keep it far from the top row. Too many/too similar/ same height/ lack of iconic buildings/ no integration with the (amazing) city 

8. *Warsaw*– ups: good density, height; downs: lacks personality. If it wasn't for that Palace of Culture (love it!!) I could not distinguish this skyline from an american town. 

9. *Istanbul* - I can't help thinking that sprawl does the skyline no good. So much potential will make this huuuuge city climb this list as soon as new projects are realized

10. *Izmir/Yekaterinburg * – both very promising. Interesting waterfront under development and a real surprise to me respectively


----------



## Roxven

My personal top:

1. *Frankfurt* - without a doubt best looking skyline in Europe (one of two "tiny" cities compared to rest giants in this thread).
2. *London* - just little below Frankfurt. Financial capital of Europe if not World.
3. *Rotterdam* - love Dutch style of architecture.
4. *Paris* - amazing old architecture, great skyline but i sometimes have feeling it's too flat and dense.
5. *Warsaw* - don't know why but looks most americanish among other top ones (another "tiny" city after Frankfurt compared to other here). Great progress in last 10 years. Will be my top 3/4 in next 10 years.
6. *Moscow* - tallest one but extremely dense. Need more 70m-150m around the whole city.
7. *Istanbul* - good skyline but need more planning,
8. *Milan* - rising star. Will be top 5 in next 10 years.


----------



## Avifauna

Roxven said:


> 5. *Warsaw* - don't know why but looks most americanish among other top ones (another "tiny" city after Frankfurt compared to other here). Great progress in last 10 years. Will be my top 3/4 in next 10 years.


I'm sorry but Warsaw isn't that "tiny" as You all seem to think. It's bigger for e.g. than Frankfurt, Rotterdam, The Hague, Milan and even Paris (according to wikipedia: Paris city area - 105.4 km2, Warsaw city area - 517.24 km2). And it's only 3 times smaller than London, which is probably the biggest city of Europe.


----------



## AlexDemens

Saint Petersburg


----------



## www.sercan.de

NAMBA said:


> 9. *Istanbul* - I can't help thinking that sprawl does the skyline no good. So much potential will make this huuuuge city climb this list as soon as new projects are realized
> 
> 10. *Izmir/Yekaterinburg * – both very promising. Interesting waterfront under development and a real surprise to me respectively


I don't think that Istanbul will have "better" skyline with more towers.

Izmir's future skyline will be more esthetic. They will have higher towers and they will have a 400m peak at the CBD / skyline.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1661822&page=3


----------



## Iluminat

Avifauna said:


> I'm sorry but Warsaw isn't that "tiny" as You all seem to think. It's bigger for e.g. than Frankfurt, Rotterdam, The Hague, Milan and even Paris (according to wikipedia: Paris city area - 105.4 km2, Warsaw city area - 517.24 km2). And it's only 3 times smaller than London, which is probably the biggest city of Europe.


Warsaw is not small but you should remember that Paris and London both have huge agglomerations, much bigger than their city areas (La Defense is outside of this area for example) so it's a rather misleading comparison.


----------



## Blackhavvk

Roxven said:


> . *Moscow* - tallest one but extremely dense. Need more 70m-150m around the whole city.


Moscow has about 1,000 buildings of 25 floors (70 m +) Need more?


----------



## IThomas

Avifauna said:


> I'm sorry but Warsaw isn't that "tiny" as You all seem to think. It's bigger for e.g. than Frankfurt, Rotterdam, The Hague, Milan and even Paris (according to wikipedia: Paris city area - 105.4 km2, Warsaw city area - 517.24 km2). And it's only 3 times smaller than London, which is probably the biggest city of Europe.


You're wrong 

For comparison Milan is biggest than London, if you take in consideration the city proper:

Milan 181.76 sqkm
London 2.90 sqkm

While if you compare the Greater London with the Greater Milan:

London 1,569 sqkm
Milan 1,980 sqkm

What about Rome? The city proper is 1,287.36 sqkm


----------



## Avifauna

IThomas said:


> London 2.90 sqkm


:wtf:


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

C'mon, nowadays Greater London is considered the city proper. 
At least since there is the _Mayor of London _(which is obviously the Greater London and not just the City) even if in many ways it works as a metro area institution yet.

That said, administrative borders do not determine how big a city is. Better to look at urban area and its population.

For istance London urban area covers the whole Greater London 

Aniway we're a bit off topic


----------



## Avifauna

^^
Right. The city proper does not reflect actual size.


----------



## Birmingham

Greater London scarily could technically include birmingham in a decade time with HS2. Even talks about potentially renaming birmingham airport to London birmingham. It will afterall be as close in terms of time to reach than heathrow.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Avifauna said:


> :wtf:


The City of London (aka _the City_) is just one square mile big

Nowadays it is considered just as a borough, but that is actually London originally.
Greater London was (is) a grouping of the City (of London) with the other _'cities'_ (boroughs) sorrounding her

They're in total 32 (if I'm not wrong) and act as independent 'players' with a central coordination. Even today with the institution of the London's Mayor

In central London you can see, for istance, old-style lampost labeled as _'City of Westminster'_ which witness how London's boroughs are 'cities' themselves 









https://www.google.it/maps/@51.5133...4!1s2XTbh6Ak-d5YePMAIeEbng!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Birmingham said:


> Greater London scarily could technically include birmingham in a decade time with HS2. Even talks about potentially renaming birmingham airport to London birmingham. It will afterall be as close in terms of time to reach than heathrow.


That could be usefull to bring the _underground_ in Birmingham :troll:


----------



## Avifauna

GENIUS LOCI said:


> The City of London (aka _the City_) is just one square mile big
> 
> Nowadays it is considered just as a borough, but that is actually London originally.
> Greater London was (is) a grouping of the City (of London) with the other _'cities'_ (boroughs) sorrounding her
> 
> They're in total 32 (if I'm not wrong) and act as independent 'players' with a central coordination. Even today with the institution of the London's Mayor
> 
> In central London you can see, for istance, old-style lampost labeled as _'City of Westminster'_ which witness how London's boroughs are 'cities' themselves


That's interesting, didn't know that. You learn something new every day


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILAN*, November 2013













original size:

























original size:











citylife cluster U/C (very old picture) on the extreme left


----------



## TimeAndTide

*paris*


----------



## stop that

Amazing Warsaw pictures on this page.


----------



## Dober_86

*Yekaterinburg, Russia*


















_https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/soullaway_


----------



## IThomas

*M I L A N O*
City' skyline is growing. Soon new skyscrapers will be added in Porta Nuova, while CityLife is still U/C.

*Porta Nuova*








link

*CityLife*








link​


----------



## Kallonni

*Amsterdam*

Zuid-as









Bijlmer cluster









Omval cluster


----------



## ogonek

Moscow



son_of_the_sun said:


>


----------



## Erhan

*Snowy Istanbul (last week)*

Atasehir









https://500px.com/photo/134304389/the-snowy-istanbul-at-sunset-by-waleed-taleb

Levent - Maslak









https://500px.com/photo/134537337/-istanbul-by-burak-Çelik









https://500px.com/photo/134115923/16752419047-jpg-by-esra-kılıç

Bonus from Sishane


Sishane İstanbul by Murat Öztürk, on Flickr


----------



## TimeAndTide

*paris*

_hosted on flickr_


----------



## Oleg84

*Kyiv*



















*https://500px.com/ilyascherbinin*


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Frankfurt, Germany*


German trip by Caraman Daniela, on Flickr


----------



## Hartson

Moscow









http://vk.com/vtbarenapark?z=album-55805283_226950947


----------



## jamieb010

*Rotterdam Wilhelminapier*








By JStoutFotografie


----------



## Vergelf

JuanPaulo said:


> *Frankfurt, Germany*
> 
> 
> German trip by Caraman Daniela, on Flickr


Frankfurt looks good only from 1 angle.


----------



## Oplot-M

*Kyiv, Ukraine*


















https://vk.com/inifrey


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILAN* U/C city


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Paris, France*


DSC_0407 by WornCherry Rock, on Flickr


----------



## drawabeats

*Wawa*

wawa by Bob Vega, on Flickr
Warszawa, Nowa Warszawa, Nieruchomości, Arhitekrura by Bob Vega, on Flickr


----------



## Adler1

drawabeats said:


> wawa by Bob Vega, on Flickr
> Warszawa, Nowa Warszawa, Nieruchomości, Arhitekrura by Bob Vega, on Flickr


Nice! Currently, Warsaw and Frankfurt have the most _*balanced*_ skylines in Europe IMO


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/fotografia.architektury.piotr.krajewski/?fref=ts










https://www.facebook.com/warszawaod...6877582361279/975649532484079/?type=3&theater


----------



## cardiff

Docklands at Dusk by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

London by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

East London by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

London by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

St Pauls Cathedral by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

London by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

Framed by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

Olympic Park by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

Docklands by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr



In the City by Matt Keyworth, on Flickr

Engine No 9 by Andre Adams, on Flickr

Canary Wharf by Hove9, on Flickr

Untitled by Jeremy Collins, on Flickr

Towards Canary Wharf from Parliament Hill by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Carbot Square Canary Wharf by Gary, on Flickr

City Sunset by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

HC9Q0772-1 by rod, on Flickr

Empyrean by Otto Berkeley, on Flickr

London by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

20151107-evs2.jpg by Edwin Van Stenis, on Flickr

London by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

Shard by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr


----------



## stop that

Iluminat said:


> We gained 2-3 high (220/159/96 m) buildings and this trend should continue.


I think it's because of the stage where Warsaws skyline was at. If a skyline is very small, 2 or 3 new towers doesn't really make much of a difference to its appearance or density, and when a skyline is allready big and dense, 2 or 3 more also doesn't make much visual difference to the skyline, but Warsaw was approaching the stage of critical mass, where the addition of 2/3 new towers and, visually, everything starts to come together density wise. It's broke through the barrier from being 'gappy' to a coherent skyline. It's developing almost exactly the way frankfurt did, the result should be the same


----------



## markfos

Warsaw


----------



## tramwaj

*Warsaw 2020-2022:*
All the skyscrapers existing, under construction and approved









by dminer


----------



## gehenaus

^^^
That's bloody excellent, anyone got any similar renders for the other current top skylines? Would be nice to be able to compare them.


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=130020012&postcount=586


----------



## dminer

gehenaus said:


> ^^^
> That's bloody excellent, anyone got any similar renders for the other current top skylines? Would be nice to be able to compare them.


Too bad we still don't have the actual design of the tallest 310m tower (by Foster), but it's suppoused to debut at MIPIM in March so hopefully the render will be complete in few weeks. There's already site prep work going on the plot


----------



## JuanPaulo

*London, UK*


London by Boris Flausse, on Flickr


----------



## doguorsi2

*Istanbul, Turkey*

WHEN THE MIST COMES by Burak Ali Doğu, on Flickr

_MG_3138 by suigintou13, on Flickr










IMG_1069 by Vladimir Kerzhentsev, on Flickr

Untitled by DORUK GÖRELİ, on Flickr

Mall by Мaistora, on Flickr

Istanbul by davidkroodsma, on Flickr


----------



## Szymulek

*Warsaw, Poland*
by Sławek


----------



## dexter2

Warsaw









by lulek


----------



## TOOL89RM

*Milan, Italy*


----------



## TOOL89RM

*Naples, Italy*


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Barcelona, Spain*


DSC_7544 by Montse, on Flickr


Barcelona by Ilya Melnikov, on Flickr


----------



## dexter2

Łódź. Certainly not the most impressive skyline in Europe, but on american-like grid looks a bit exotic. 





























https://www.facebook.com/miasto.tys...7701600078983/516954371820370/?type=3&theater


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

1
Rotterdam morning vibes by vincent fennis, on Flickr
2
Kop van Zuid by Hans van Klei, on Flickr
3
Rotterdam - Torens bij Rotterdam Centraal by Rémon Mulder, on Flickr
4
_GW14315-2.jpg by Gerald Willemsen, on Flickr
5
_GW14307.jpg by Gerald Willemsen, on Flickr
6
Westerkade by Sascha Kolberg, on Flickr


----------



## Axelferis

i continue to not understand how a city like Naples could have a skyline or CBD with all problems they have??


----------



## Iluminat

Axelferis said:


> i continue to not understand how a city like Naples could have a skyline or CBD with all problems they have??


What's so weaird about it? There are many cities in 3 world countries with impressive skylines. Also most of this stuff seem to be from the '70-'80 so it might been bether back then :dunno:


----------



## Dasf Sturm

Axelferis said:


> i continue to not understand how a city like Naples could have a skyline or CBD with all problems they have??


You've probably never been there. Yes, it's a city with many problema and many things that can surprise you (just take a look at Naples underground). Another exaple like Naples could be Detroit, and some others american cities.


----------



## IThomas

Dasf Sturm said:


> just take a look at Naples underground


119962408



Axelferis said:


> i continue to not understand how a city like Naples could have a skyline or CBD with all problems they have??


Centro direzionale di Napoli (the 110 hectares masterplan was designed by Kenzo Tange) was born to give to the city a CBD in european-style (a bit like La Defense): towers were built among pedestrian areas and public transports.

You must visit Naples: a city with a rich and long history. You also can find 5 sites of UNESCO World Heritage in Naples's region.



Iluminat said:


> What's so weaird about it? There are many cities in 3 world countries with impressive skylines. Also most of this stuff seem to be from the '70-'80 so it might been bether back then :dunno:


Towers were built in 90s. Government Council, the law court of Naples, the headquarters of some companies are located there.


----------



## www.sercan.de

this one is great
http://s17.postimg.org/dv8fok8in/4970129133_20c009e760_b.jpg


----------



## jamieb010

*Frankfurt*


----------



## ultEmate

*Moscow.*



















Source[/QUOTE]


----------



## rychlik

*Warsaw, Poland
*

Maybe one day, one end of these skyscrapers will be connected with the other.


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILAN*

 
by Milano da Vedere, su Flickr

Panorama verso via Ferrari by milanophotogallery, su Flickr

Panorama da viale Scarampo by milanophotogallery, su Flickr

Milano by alberto martinello, su Flickr

#milano #milanocityofficial @cittadimilano @milano_city_ufficiale #milanocity #milanobynight #milanodavedere #archilovers #architecture #travel #traveltoitaly #traveltheworld #amazing by Milano da Vedere, su Flickr

Long Exposure / #Bastioni #Milano #Mymilano by Milano da Vedere, su Flickr

#Milano #piazzagaeaulenti #milanobynight #milanoskyline #skyscraper #unicredittower #boscoverticale #milanodavedere #vivomilano #vivolombardia #citylights #citynights #loves_united_milano #loves_milano #ig_lightshots #ig_italy #ig_milano #architecture #ar by Milano da Vedere, su Flickr

Milano by alberto martinello, su Flickr

MILANO by angelo agosti, su Flickr


----------



## IThomas

^^
CityLife seen from above: one of the largest projects currently under construction in Europe :cheers:














*Il Dritto - Allianz Tower* (Arata Isozaki) http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1816020 / http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=444643 
*Lo Storto - Generali Tower* (Zaha Hadid) http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1600857
*Il Curvo* (Daniel Libeskind) http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1691015


----------



## JuanPaulo

*London, UK*


Canary Warf and Old Royal Naval College by Eric C, on Flickr


----------



## moscowgoth

*Moscow*


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Benidorm, Spain*


DSC01359.jpg by Maksim Lisun, on Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILAN* 2 hours ago









*By Francesco Langiulli*


----------



## ogonek

MOSCOW









by mr. MyXiN


----------



## IThomas

*Milan* Porta Nuova


----------



## doguorsi2

ogonek said:


> MOSCOW


Moscow is just really ugly, cold and grey in my opinion. hno: I would even prefer Kiev over Moscow to be honest. A few towers are nice (thanks to the Turkish construction companies) but the city seems just awful for my taste.


----------



## meteoforumitalia

^^ is it a "Turkey vs Russia" for the facts we all know?


----------



## Countach

Axelferis said:


> i continue to not understand how a city like Naples could have a skyline or CBD with all problems they have??


Naples has many problems but many good things too. Maybe you should travel instead of judging cities sitting in front of your monitor. You would be surprised in seeing how much culture and architecture it has, you would be surprised in seeing it's highrises and one of the best looking metros in the world.
Several multinational companies have offices in Naples, Apple just announced that it's next development centre will be in Naples. 
So please go to Naples, see, and then talk.


----------



## doguorsi2

meteoforumitalia said:


> ^^ is it a "Turkey vs Russia" for the facts we all know?


No, not at all. I personally have nothing against any country unlike many others on this website. I just tend to dislike most Eastern European cities due to their communist era architecture even though there are some exceptions like Warsaw, Wroclaw, St. Petersburg etc.


----------



## meteoforumitalia

doguorsi2 said:


> No, not at all. I personally have nothing against any country unlike many others on this website. I just tend to dislike most Eastern European cities due to their communist era architecture even though there are some exceptions like Warsaw, Wroclaw, St. Petersburg etc.


I think that even if some architectures are not a beauty, they could be somehow fascinating. this is the case of soviet era architecture. there is a strong history behind that


----------



## Blackhavvk

doguorsi2 said:


> Moscow is just really ugly, cold and grey in my opinion. hno: I would even prefer Kiev over Moscow to be honest. A few towers are nice (thanks to the Turkish construction companies) but the city seems just awful for my taste.


Skyscrapers are not the most beautiful in Moscow. Moscow is very beautiful because of the beautiful streets in the historic downtown.
















Moscow is one of the most beautiful cities in the world.I agree St. Petersburg more beautiful but it is perhaps the most beautiful city in the world


----------



## IThomas

*GENOVA* La Superba.

IMG23353 by fabrizio.binello

IMG22524 by fabrizio.binello

Genova by Maurizio Bardini

Ancient Harbor by Tiziano Valeno

IMG22538 by fabrizio.binello









https://www.flickr.com/photos/gian_carlo_f/22922703310/sizes/h/​


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILAN* today

*>>>*








*By orcokahn*


----------



## Birmingham

Before the crash by Anders Dal, on Flickr

City Skyline by matthew.w.jones, on Flickr

London in February by Rancidpunk04, on Flickr


----------



## WUNDER-BAUM

Crazy.


----------



## Fabrega

madrid


----------



## indaco1

^^ He had just one chance to take the moon in that position. Hope it's not Photoshop.


----------



## Avangard-55

Genua hasn't really one of the best skylines in Europe, but I really like it how they realized the mix between new hihgrises and the historical part of the town. And that in such a hilly city.


----------



## Adler1

*Frankfurt*



















source: http://anneberingmeier.com/category/foto-des-tages_ab-366-9-12-2014/


----------



## o0ink

*Vienna, Austria*

IMG_0154 by ilgatto88, on Flickr


----------



## jamieb010

*Rotterdam *


----------



## jamieb010

*Rotterdam*


----------



## Avangard-55

source


----------



## meteoforumitalia

^^ the new couple of towers U/C will be visibile from this percpective?


----------



## Edil Arda

İstanbul,








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=130225204&postcount=4082


----------



## Luca9A8M

Citylife U/C, photo by Francesco Langiulli



Langy said:


> Uno sguardo da Porta Nuova a Citylife


----------



## dexter2

Warsaw, great day for pictures


----------



## cancan-izmir

*Istanbul*

Today,


----------



## ekko

*Ekaterinburg*, russian mix of Brazil and China








by Umformer user









by Umformer user

This is a chimneys or boilers: it's really cold here right now...








by Umformer user









by Umformer user









by Olh user









by vertebral user


----------



## cochise75

*Lyon, France*


Lyon, ses Tours by *Stéphane Sélo*, on Flickr


Incity and Part Dieu Tower at Lyon city, France by *Gaël FONTAIN*E, on Flickr


Blue sky over Lyon by *Pierre Paqueton*, on Flickr


Lyon by night by *Emmanuel Guillon*, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

DSCF0550-Pano by Graham White, on Flickr

Untitled by Saad El Gueddari, on Flickr

Over the rooftops by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

Docklands by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

City by night by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

The top by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

Canary Wharf - City Hall View by Toby Hawkes, on Flickr

City Skyline by Matt Jones, on Flickr

IMG_5456 by Chris W 72, on Flickr


----------



## Fro7en

I love rotterdam. I have some photos that I need to upload from when i was there during the new years.


----------



## alexandrei

*MILAN*



Y93 said:


> panorami sul quartiere adriano e verso il centro


----------



## o0ink

*Vienna, Austria old vs. new*


Wien / Vienna: DC-Tower by CBrug, auf Flickr


Wien / Vienna by CBrug, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


----------



## Blackpool88

cardiff said:


> The top by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr


That's an absolute beauty!!


----------



## Luca9A8M

Milan - Porta Nuova, photo by Francesco Langiulli


meteoforumitalia said:


>


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Moscow, Russia*


Москва 70-200 by Valentin Barko, on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

i love Milan!
warsaw 








by light at night fb
















by maciejmargas.com


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Madrid, Spain*


2m by Adolfo Gamboa, on Flickr


----------



## Luca9A8M

Milan black and white - Citylife U/C, photo by Stefano Gusmeroli



Andreottico said:


> Una foto del Gusme - da Milanofoto.it
> 
> image share


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Sunrise by Edward & Jean-Pierre, on Flickr
Sunrise by Edward & Jean-Pierre, on Flickr


----------



## Dasf Sturm

*Milan, Italy*, taken last weekend

DSC09819 by Dasf Sturm, on Flickr
DSC09858 by Dasf Sturm, on Flickr

Scroll>>

DSC09823 by Dasf Sturm, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*Rotterdam* as seen from The Hague



Michiel said:


> De Rotterdamse skyline is vanuit deze hoek indrukwekkend


----------



## devinder

Amazing clicks so so beautifully photographed.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Alicante, Spain
*

Alicante by Sergei Sosnin, on Flickr


----------



## scarer

Rusia win


----------



## Blackhavvk

scarer said:


> Rusia win


Russia, my dear friend.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


Frankfurt Skyline by Pictureblog.co.uk, auf Flickr


Skyline seen from Goetheturm @ Night, Frankfurt, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*









source: http://www.heliflug.net


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*






















































































































https://www.facebook.com/profile.ph...82976482688.1073741825.100000729853830&type=3


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Great pictures of Warsaw.... but just too many. :nuts:


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Leuvehaven by Chris, on Flickr
Maas by Chris, on Flickr
Papierklem by Chris, on Flickr
Kop van zuid by Chris, on Flickr


----------



## Luca9A8M

Milan - Porta Nuova, photo by Francesco Langiulli


Langy said:


>


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILAN* by Langiulli Francesco


----------



## Birmingham

London at 500mm by Adam Moore, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*THE HAGUE*



hoogbouw010 said:


> 31 december 2015:


----------



## Luca9A8M

Milan - Citylife U/C, photo by Francesco Langiulli


----------



## delvie76

*Warsaw .....Warsaw .........Warsaw..........*


----------



## KlausDiggy

IMG_1646.jpg by Moto Foto, auf Flickr


----------



## cardiff

London Panorama by Mark Coffin, on Flickr

Coutyhall and London eye. by 衰尾道人 www.ethanleephoto.com, on Flickr

London Skyline at Sunrise. by Nandan Prabhu, on Flickr

Railroad to the City by Prad Patel, on Flickr

Untitled by Jeremy Collins, on Flickr

The Shard through The Towers by Colin Morgan, on Flickr

IMG_0736-Pano-Modifier_rs.jpg by Remi Salva, on Flickr


----------



## alexandrei

*MILAN*



ThomasZM said:


> dal Duomo qualche giorno fa


----------



## cardiff

A night shot!! by Eric Schaffer, on Flickr


----------



## dexter2

Warsaw:



Zapaleniec said:


> Ponieważ nie ma tam łatwego dostępu
> 
> 
> Warsaw's Classics by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda

İst. (Levent),


taskula said:


>


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*





































http://warszawa.wyborcza.pl/warszaw...-nowym-ujeciu-seria-niespotykanych-zdjec.html


----------



## Birmingham

DSCF0835-Pano by Graham White, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


Frankfurt am Main by Frederik Janssen, auf Flickr


----------



## ultEmate

Moscow.



CrazyBonAqua said:


> фото Бибичков Михаил


----------



## mlody89

Del


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








by adamma

30km from warsaw
scroll>>>








by karol pagowski


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Benidorm, Spain*


City center skyline by Víctor Ch.S., on Flickr


----------



## pierolol

*PARIS*
La Défense



la defense sur les toits de Paris by faula thierry, sur Flickr



Paris by Julianoz Photographies, sur Flickr



Puteaux la Defense France by Gilles Letang, sur Flickr​


----------



## nattzz

LONDON

Perso / Lost (Point Hill Greenwich, London, United Kingdom) by Andrea Pucci, on Flickr

London in February by Rancidpunk04, on Flickr

Reaching Up by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## dminer

alexandrei said:


> I totally agree with you!
> I see Citylife as a secondary cluster that doesn't need too much building too.
> The central cluster, Porta Nuova distict, it is not finished yet. Investors are already focused on it! There are projects about new tower that will rise in the future, like Unipolsai Tower o the one in Melchiorre Gioia 22.
> The Abu Dhabi fund, buoght a building of 40,000mq ca, that will be demolished and replaced by a new Cesar Pelli tower.
> Farther, Coima sgr, the company who pilot this, has allocated a new fund called Porta Nuova Gioa / 4 , with the interest to acquire new properties and renew the old business center , maybe with other towers


Thx for brief overview, sounds very promising. Any of the more realistic near-ish future projects crossing 200m mark?


----------



## meteoforumitalia

dminer said:


> Thx for brief overview, sounds very promising. Any of the more realistic near-ish future projects crossing 200m mark?


we still don't know anything about the heights of the future towers in Porta Nuova...but we also have to say that next to Porta Nuova district, there is a big area called "scalo Farini", a former railway yard, which will be under requalification with another big project, with lot of buildable volumetry, but with half of the area designated for park, and so it is an area that likely will se the rise of new towers


----------



## Iluminat

MENA55 said:


> Las Vegas IS a theme park...
> 
> I'm saying cement towers with small windows look hideous.... Then again Moscow is lucky their skyscraper boom took place in the 20th century.


If this is how you describe brutalist buildings such as the London's Barbican then I can't agree with you. They might be gray but they sure have more character than most of this plastic-looking modern towers.


----------



## meteoforumitalia

Stazione Garibaldi by Alessandro Berbenni, su Flickr

Alba con aereo by milanophotogallery, su Flickr

Dal Parco Lambro by milanophotogallery, su Flickr

>>>>
Sunset by Stefano Bertolotti, su Flickr

Reflections by emacol09, su Flickr

Alba su Porta Nuova by milanophotogallery, su Flickr


----------



## Kadaro

GENIUS LOCI said:


> ...


t'was typo.


----------



## firoz bharmal

*Ankara....Capital of Turkey*

FROM SUB FORUM....



Can't touch this said:


>


----------



## Fro7en

Rotterdam

Some Rotterdam photos I took during the new years


----------



## cochise75

Paris, yesterday :


Paris La Défense by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Paris La Défense by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Another water audit, another rooftop view of London #jobperks by sallytraffic, on Flickr

London from above by Gareth Gray, on Flickr





































Docklands by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr


----------



## tramwaj

*Warsaw in a pill: Old, new and latest.*


----------



## Blackhavvk

Ekaterinburg


Umformer said:


> Сегодня утром


----------



## nattzz

MOSCOW









http://vk.com/photo247973826_394166227









http://vk.com/photo185277842_403739115?all=1









http://vk.com/photo185277842_402811183?all=1









http://vk.com/photo185277842_403130831









http://vk.com/photo247973826_400094906


----------



## GrandP

*You people use strange values for rating here.*

I will rate by general quality. :wink2:
1st Paris
2nd London
3rd Frankfurt
4th Warsaw
5th Madrid
6th Moscow
7th Milano


----------



## ILTarantino

It's certainly not Paris the best in terms of quality. Typical french arrogance.


----------



## Avemano

ILTarantino said:


> It's certainly not Paris the best in terms of quality. Tipical french arrogance.


It's his top reflecting his own opinion, can you live in a world where he has his own opinion and you have your own or is it so painful to your a.ss ?


----------



## cardiff

London Night Roofscape 2 by Barney Moss, on Flickr

The Line: Here by timn.eu, on Flickr

Canary Wharf by timn.eu, on Flickr

Canary Wharf From Wapping, London by Geraldine Curtis, on Flickr

Untitled by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

Untitled by Jeremy Collins, on Flickr

Millwall Dock by Toby Hawkes, on Flickr

Millennium Dome & Canary Wharf by Toby Hawkes, on Flickr

Millennium Dome & Canary Wharf by Toby Hawkes, on Flickr

Pylon - North Greenwich by Toby Hawkes, on Flickr

Sunset At Canary Wharf, London by Geraldine Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

La Defense - Matin d'hiver by EC2015, on Flickr

La Défense by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

La Défense at sunset by tjmic_92, on Flickr



Paris La Défense P1020377 by Daniel ENGELVIN, on Flickr

Paris by Bentom Wyemji, on Flickr

La Defense on the Seine by 'Alex, on Flickr

La Défense by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

one night in paris by davis photostock, on Flickr

Eglise St Augustin, Paris by David Fernandes - Photographe, on Flickr



Paris - Tour Eiffel by Fabinambule, on Flickr

Grande Arche as seen from L'Arc de Triomphe by Anne Gregory, on Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## ILTarantino

Avemano said:


> It's his top reflecting his own opinion, can you live in a world where he has his own opinion and you have your own or is it so painful to your a.s ?


*You people use strange values for rating here *
I think that this quote reflects an authoritative attitude which is quite shocking.,. Parisian style :lol:


----------



## ILTarantino

1. London
2. Frankfurt 
3. Moscow
4. Paris
5. Warsaw/Milan 
I think the rest is forgettable.


----------



## IThomas

*Milan*
Porta Nuova (west side) - CityLife (east side)
>>>









IMG_0068 by marco bonny​


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Barcelona, Spain
*

Barcelona al fons els edificis de la costa Diagonal Mar by Albert Mestre, on Flickr


----------



## Luca9A8M

*MILANO* - all photos by Alessandro/Obliot

Citylife and Castello Sforzesco
Monterosa, Citylife e Castello Sforzesco by Alessandro, su Flickr

Citylife
Monterosa, lo Storto, il Dritto by Alessandro, su Flickr

Unicredit Tower
Torre Unicredit e Bosco Verticale by Alessandro, su Flickr

Pirelli Tower and Breda Tower
Grigne, Grattacielo Pirelli e Torre Breda by Alessandro, su Flickr

Porta Nuova Skyline
Porta Nuova Skyline by Alessandro, su Flickr

Porta Nuova Skyline by Alessandro, su Flickr

Panorama from Duomo
Skyline di Milano, Citylife e Porta Nuova by Alessandro, su Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

^^ +

Porta Nuova Skyline by Alessandro, su Flickr

Palazzo Lombardia e Diamante by Alessandro, su Flickr

Monterosa, lo Storto, il Dritto by Alessandro, su Flickr

Monterosa, Citylife e Castello Sforzesco by Alessandro, su Flickr

Porta Nuova Skyline by Alessandro, su Flickr

Skyline di Milano, Citylife e Porta Nuova by Alessandro, su Flickr

Torre Solaria e Torre Diamante by Alessandro, su Flickr

Monterosa, Citylife e Castello Sforzesco by Alessandro, su Flickr

Grigne, Grattacielo Pirelli e Torre Breda by Alessandro, su Flickr

Torre Solaria by Alessandro, su Flickr

Monterosa, lo Storto, il Dritto by Alessandro, su Flickr

Porta Nuova Skyline by Alessandro, su Flickr

Citylife e Torre del Filarete by Alessandro, su Flickr

Monterosa, lo Storto, il Dritto by Alessandro, su Flickr


----------



## Luca9A8M

and other photos..... obviously of Milan  - Citylife, by luchimi


luchimi said:


>


----------



## doguorsi2

ILTarantino said:


> 1. London
> 2. Frankfurt
> 3. Moscow
> 4. Paris
> 5. Warsaw/Milan
> I think the rest is forgettable.


Rotterdam and even the Hague is way better than Milan currently. 

Also I agree Instembol is very forgettable. Such a small, filthy town in Asia  They probably ride camels and speak Chinese there anyway.


----------



## Adler1

doguorsi2 said:


> Rotterdam and even the Hague is way better than Milan currently.
> 
> Also I agree Instembol is very forgettable. Such a small, filthy town in *Asia*  They probably ride camels and speak Chinese there anyway.


Yep, city in Asia 

This is Europe!


----------



## doguorsi2

Adler1 said:


> Yep, city in Asia
> 
> This is Europe!


Exactly. That weird muslim Asian empire called the Byzantine. That city has no place in our glorious Europa.

Jokes aside, I am glad to see improvement in our cities as a whole. London is still my favorite and will be that way until Istanbul surpasses it in the future, hopefully. Looking forward to seeing smaller and less known cities too. Thank you all for the great pictures.


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

Liverpool









http://www.thenadler.com/images/liverpool3.jpg


----------



## Adler1

doguorsi2 said:


> Exactly. That weird muslim Asian empire called the Byzantine. That city has no place in our glorious Europa.


Comparing the Byzantine Empire to modern Turkey would be like comparing Pre-Columbian America to the United States. Not possible.


----------



## ILTarantino

doguorsi2 said:


> Rotterdam and even the Hague is way better than Milan currently.
> 
> Also I agree Instembol is very forgettable. Such a small, filthy town in Asia  They probably ride camels and speak Chinese there anyway.


 
That's not a funny joke.

Istanbul has an impressive skyline, but it lacks in quality... Izmir seems much better imho.
In Europe we have the freedom of speech and the right to disagree. I don't know if it's the same thing in Turkey... you have to respect other people's opinions. Did you understand????


----------



## doguorsi2

Heheh okay Mr. Serious. No I don't understand??? Can I have that also in Italiano please? 

@adler

Exactly! I agree with you. We as the civilized people of the world know the fact that when you change the name of the country you also change the continent it lays on. Only an uncivilized Turk wouldn't know that. 



You both have a wonderful day.


----------



## doguorsi2

Istanbul




























Izmir


----------



## ILTarantino

doguorsi2 said:


> Heheh okay Mr. Serious. No I don't understand??? Can I have that also in Italiano please?


I would have said it in a better way, except that I express myself differently.
I learn something new every day. 
Have a nice day!


----------



## Fro7en

Wow I like Liverpool.


----------



## Dmerdude

doguorsi2 said:


> Heheh okay Mr. Serious. No I don't understand??? Can I have that also in Italiano please?
> 
> @adler
> 
> Exactly! I agree with you. We as the civilized people of the world know the fact that when you change the name of the country you also change the continent it lays on. Only an uncivilized Turk wouldn't know that.
> 
> 
> 
> You both have a wonderful day.


Don't take every idiot seriously.


----------



## ILTarantino

^^
Why am I such an idiot? hno:
With all due respect, I have always voiced my opinions, even when they differ from Doguorsi's. We have just discussed this problem a short while ago... I didn't mention Istanbul in my list and Doguorsi taken it badly: that's the end of the matter.


----------



## SASH

ILTarantino said:


> 1. London
> 2. Frankfurt
> 3. Moscow
> 4. Paris
> 5. Warsaw/Milan
> *I think the rest is forgettable*.


Rotterdam skyline by Rogier Bos, on Flickr
Skyline Rotterdam by Peet de Rouw, on Flickr
Rotterdam by Ossip van Duivenbode, on Flickr
453_Timmerhuis_©Ossip_18_Timmerhuis_september2015_©Ossip by Ossip van Duivenbode, on Flickr


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

Portsmouth, UK

South Hayling at sunset by Ben Westen, on Flickr


----------



## Quicksilver

Fro7en said:


> Wow I like Liverpool.


It needs to get more cranes and get building more...seems to be behind other regional UK cities at the moment.


----------



## cardiff

Birmingham

In a land far far away by TONY......, on Flickr

Bham Cityscapes by Birmingham Eastside, on Flickr

Birmingham Skyline by Ross Jukes, on Flickr

Birmingham's Skyline from a London Midland class 172 on approach to Moor Street by Chris Thornton, on Flickr

Brumset from 103 Colmore Row, Birmingham by Tim Cornbill, on Flickr

Brumset from 103 Colmore Row, Birmingham by Tim Cornbill, on Flickr

box of bricks by Rasande Tyskar, on Flickr

The Secret Garden, Library of Birmingham by William Fallows, on Flickr

IMG_0580b by Daniel Sturley, on Flickr

Panoramic view from Library of Birmingham roof garden by Christopher Woods, on Flickr

Birmingham city centre skyline by Adrian Camm, on Flickr

Birmingham, The View From The Cube by Martin Pettitt, on Flickr


----------



## xanterra

Den Haag and Amsterdam have nice Skylines. Rotterdam is also ok, better than Turin but Milano is nicer


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

I like last pics of Den Haag. High quality buildings and urban fabric


----------



## firoz bharmal

*Istanbul....European Gem....!*

FROM SUBFORUM...



Jakob said:


> https://500px.com/photo/119294715/-by-oğuzhan-ardahan





Edil Arda said:


> https://500px.com/photo/125267623/istanbul-skyline-by-faruk-koçak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://500px.com/photo/126316089/-by-oğuzhan-ardahan


http://i.imgur.com/TVCy6Sa.jpg?1


----------



## Pitchoune

Brussels
All pics from:
https://www.facebook.com/bfrombrussels/


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Impressive Brussels! Never knew it had a modern CBD.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Istanbul, Turkey*


Havadan Istanbul by Yakup YILMAZ, on Flickr


----------



## SoboleuS

*Warsaw* by Zapaleniec:


Warsaw Cityscape, February 2016 by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr


Warsaw Downtown by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Madrid, Spain*


madrid by Jamaa xJamaax, on Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILAN*

Milan Skyline by Matteo Stella, su Flickr

Alba su Milano by Pietro Agostini, su Flickr

Milano al crepuscolo by Adam Vradenburg, su Flickr

Garibaldi Station by Bernardo Ricci Armani, su Flickr

Milan skyline by Riccardo Diotallevi, su Flickr


----------



## Birmingham

Build Up by James Neeley, on Flickr


----------



## arno-13

Welcome to CranescraperCity.com


----------



## Oplot-M

*Kyiv, Ukraine*

*The Right Bank*








https://www.facebook.com/srgktk

*The Left Bank*








http://photographers.ua/photo/964804/


----------



## ILITS

Dnipro, Ukraine


----------



## Panslavism

1. Benidorm
2. London
3. Paris
4. Moscow
5. Warsaw/Frankfurt
6. Milan


----------



## ILTarantino

Panslavism said:


> *1. Benidorm*
> 2. London
> 3. Paris
> 4. Moscow
> 5. Warsaw/Frankfurt
> 6. Milan


Minas Gerais' top skyline :troll:


----------



## Oplot-M

Panslavism said:


> *1. Benidorm*
> 2. London
> 3. Paris
> 4. Moscow
> 5. Warsaw/Frankfurt
> 6. Milan


At last! I lived to see the day when Benidorm topped the list of the 'Best Modern European Skyline'.

:dance:


----------



## norbert91

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYS7MWesPAg
nice Warsaw shots


----------



## cardiff

Sunset by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

City Of London - from Franks Cafe by Toby Hawkes, on Flickr

vertigo by Paul, on Flickr

London Old and New by IRFAN RAZA, on Flickr

Dawn On The Dock by Paul Shears, on Flickr

Untitled by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr


----------



## arno-13

Pic taken by Cyril



Cyril said:


> Cité musicale en construction, cet après-midi :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © Cyril - 2016-02-28
> http://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=48.82192333333333&mlon=2.227981666666667#map=12/48.8219/2.2280


----------



## jamieb010

*Frankfurt am Main*
Old photo's from 2012

























*Source*: Hoogbouw010: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1901433


----------



## DCFC1

As it stands


And no matter how much pushing for Milan there is on this thread lol :lol:


Here is the top ten 


1. London ..... Beautiful massive skyline 

2. Paris... Beautiful ... Not as massive as London, otherwise number one. 

3. Moscow ... The island ! lol ... Awesome ! 

4. Frankfurt... Is it standing still ? Should be looking over it's back ... a gorgeous skyline trapped in the 80?s 90s? 

5. Warsaw, Rotterdam... I can't seperate these cities .. both are closing in fast on frankfurt.. 

6. Now we struggle in Europe ... it's not easy coz there are now no shock and awe skylines from now on ... 



6. The Hague 

7. Liverpool 

8. Milan

9. Vienna

10. Amsterdam


----------



## stop that

Istanbul?


----------



## Birmingham

And Liverpool is far to high up. It's not changed in years and it only has one vantage point. 

I think it may be a little overrated DC by yourself. Loads of better skylines in Europe.


----------



## gehenaus

DCFC you're so obviously a troll it's untrue. Go outside and get some fresh air mate. You post some kind of inflammatory rankings every week to wind the other Europeans up.


----------



## cardiff

Liverpool_Landmarks_Skyline_Shutterstock by Aulaingles.es, on Flickr

IMGP3539 by Peter Rogers, on Flickr

Sunrise, Liverpool Waterfront. by Ade McCabe, on Flickr

Skyline by Simon Bull, on Flickr

Royal Iris, HMS Portland, HNLMS Amstel And Liverpool's Skyline by Andrew, on Flickr

Royal Iris And The Liverpool Skyline by Andrew, on Flickr

_DSC1456a copy by alfplant2009, on Flickr


----------



## Nick Holmes

I really like Liverpool too.


----------



## Pitchoune

Brussels,
all pics from https://www.facebook.com/bfrombrussels/


----------



## indaco1

Napoli
Napoli da Corso V. Emanuele by g_tellus, su Flickr


----------



## indaco1

Genova
Porto di Genova by Matteo Nebiacolombo, su Flickr


----------



## indaco1

Rimini
Rimini - Italy by Luca Lorenzelli, su Flickr


----------



## indaco1

Latina
Torre pontina nella notte by francesca carconi, su Flickr

I attempted something unusual


----------



## indaco1

Vimercate
Terra di Mordor? by Stefano, su Flickr

Searching for medium and small cities with modern towers. They could be in the best thousand european skylines, not OT completely :lol:


----------



## indaco1

Brescia
Brescia skyline by Davide Zampatti, su Flickr


----------



## SASH

indaco1 said:


> I attempted something unusual


Please don't! Only *BEST* European Skylines. Certainly you'll find another Tread on SSC to post skyline photos of such (smaller) cities.


----------



## Can't touch this

Ankara


----------



## SASH

^^
Lots going on there. :applause:
Although I have some criticism. Based on this photo it seems Ankara has got the same problem as Istanbul. It seems as if they are building high-rises and or skyscrapers all lined up in a row and randomly over the city. If constructions go on like this in will take decades before there is some kind of density in the skyline. That's is the reason why I prefer some smaller skylines such as Warsaw and Rotterdam at the moment above Istanbul


----------



## firoz bharmal

*Istanbul....European Gem....!*

From Subforum...


Erhan said:


> Bosphorus - Istanbul by Levent Deniz, on Flickr


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

indaco1 said:


> Vimercate
> Terra di Mordor? by Stefano, su Flickr
> 
> Searching for medium and small cities with modern towers. They could be in the best thousand european skylines, not OT completely :lol:


It seems Dnepropetrovsk this way LOL

Anyway Vimercate is Milan. It's a little cluster 20 kms far from city center


----------



## doguorsi2

Istanbul, Turkey

The skyline creeps in from behind the hills.


----------



## cancan-izmir

*İzmir*


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Madrid, Spain*


20160312_Madrid_023 by Jon Crespo, on Flickr


----------



## DzhendoyanV

M o s c o w


----------



## KlausDiggy

Vergelf said:


> But De Rotterdam is 149m tall. I know it's a very small, practically meaningless difference yet still technically speaking it isn't a fully-fledged skyscraper.


Oxford Tower, Warsaw Financial Center and Hotel Marriot are with their antennas also no fully-fledged skyscraper. 

Sorry hno:


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ :runaway:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Milan, Italy*


L'alba meneghina di questa mattina .... by Riccardo Croci Torti, on Flickr


----------



## Birmingham

london panorama by gary watson, on Flickr


----------



## stop that

Vergelf said:


> But De Rotterdam is 149m tall. I know it's a very small, practically meaningless difference yet still technically speaking it isn't a fully-fledged skyscraper.


De rotterdam is clearly 4 separate towers thinly joined together. To ignore that fact because it suits your argument is extremely disingenuous. If you look at rotterdam skyline, De rotterdam has largely increased the size of the skyline far more than one tower would have.


----------



## stop that

Lots of towers under construction at canary wharf that you can't see yet, it will look so different as all those cores become visible this year and next. Several 200m+ towers rising together in canary wharf, aswell as lots of 100m+ going up too, and that's just one of London clusters. Will be incredible too see, unique in Europe.


----------



## goschio

Birmingham said:


> london panorama by gary watson, on Flickr



You always confuse me with your user name. I think what a great skyline Birmingham got and then, oh its just London.


----------



## Birmingham

goschio said:


> You always confuse me with your user name. I think what a great skyline Birmingham got and then, oh its just London.


Apologies. I wish we had something half as good as Canary Wharf but not even close. 

This is the closest thing we've got to a waterfront skyline :lol:

Birmingham Skyline by Tim Ellis, on Flickr

And a bit further out

The Birmingham skyline from Frankley by Caroline Nolan, on Flickr


----------



## DCFC1

goschio said:


> You always confuse me with your user name. I think what a great skyline Birmingham got and then, oh its just London.



Maybe judge objectively instead of subjectively.... 


That is London alright... 

ain't she pretty ? :cheers::cheers:


----------



## DCFC1

Birmingham said:


> london panorama by gary watson, on Flickr




:cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Madrid, Spain*


Madrid skyline by Matteo Liberati, on Flickr


----------



## Luca9A8M

*MILAN* - all photos by Obliot

Porta Nuova
Castello Sforzesco, Torri Garibaldi, Unicredit Tower by Alessandro, su Flickr

Palazzo Lombardia, Torre Solaria, Torre Galfa, Torre Diamante, Grattacielo Pirelli by Alessandro, su Flickr

Skyline di Porta Nuova by Alessandro, su Flickr

Skyline di Porta Nuova by Alessandro, su Flickr

Citylife U/C
Lo Storto e Il Dritto by Alessandro, su Flickr


----------



## cardiff

London beauty by Samy Jourdan, on Flickr

Docklands by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

London Panoramic from Bermondsey by Joao Domingues, on Flickr

LONDON LOVE by AviBphotography, on Flickr

LONDON LOVE by AviBphotography, on Flickr

LONDON LOVE by AviBphotography, on Flickr

LONDON LOVE by AviBphotography, on Flickr

LONDON LOVE by AviBphotography, on Flickr



Hazy River by Maureen Barlin, on Flickr

London Night by David, on Flickr


----------



## tramwaj

*Warsaw* from the Siekierkowski bridge:


----------



## doguorsi2

*Istanbul, Turkey









*


----------



## cancan-izmir

*İzmir*


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*



















https://www.facebook.com/margasfoto...9260683847396/797563223683802/?type=3&theater


----------



## jackal26

*Ankara*



http://wowturkey.com/t.php?p=/tr739/metehan6195_227070.jpg











http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=131001853#post131001853



http://wowturkey.com/t.php?p=/tr738/metehan6195_158450.jpg


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


Frankfurt - Skyline by Chris Denger, auf Flickr


Frankfurt am Main by Steph Anie, auf Flickr


----------



## IThomas

*M I L A N*​
Skyline di Porta Nuova, Milano by Alessandro

Sant'Ambrogio, Castello Sforzesco e Unicredit Tower by Alessandro

Porta Nuova, Torri Garibaldi, Unicredit Tower, Palazzo Lombardia, Torre Aria by Alessandro

Il Duomo di Milano by Alessandro

CityLife: lo Storto e il Dritto by Alessandro

Cupola della Basilica di San Lorenzo e Torre Velasca by Alessandro

Skyline di Milano, Citylife e Porta Nuova by Alessandro​


----------



## dexter2

JanVL said:


> *Warsaw*





KlausDiggy said:


> Frankfurt am Main by Steph Anie, auf Flickr


That's a nice competition we have in central Europe


----------



## DzhendoyanV

Источник


----------



## DzhendoyanV

Источник


----------



## DzhendoyanV

Источник


----------



## Designer Skyscraper

*Madrid*









By Asqueladd


----------



## DCFC1

DzhendoyanV said:


> Источник



So Moscow needs a brunette in a red dress to sell itself ? :lol:


----------



## DCFC1

I don't get all this Milan love in on these pages .. 


Sure it's cool .. 


But seriously ? You guys kidding me ? Take a step back and look at Milan with new refreshed eyes lol ...


----------



## Oplot-M

*Istanbul, Turkey*









http://photographers.ua/SergeyTEMIRENKO/


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


Frankfurt Skyline by user user, auf Flickr


Frankfurt by Moritz Riemer, auf Flickr


 Maintower - Frankfurt a.M. www.mario-meyer.com #bigcity #citytrip #travel #städtereise #urlaub #holiday #beautifulcity #instatravel #reisen #bestcity #bestpic #bigpic #bigpicture #bestphoto #bestoftheday #BestestAward #beautifulde by mario-meyer, auf Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

- edit: dmca


----------



## luci203

Vergelf said:


> *1. Moscow* - nothing in Europe comes close in terms of height and density. It's pretty small though and doesn't make up for a proper skyline but in Europe nothing really competes with MIBC anyway.
> *2. London* - decent height, the only supertall outside of Russia, great and diverse designs, lacks coherency and density though. Probably after all these projects will be finished and it will become a proper, consistent skyline it will be #1 in Europe.
> *3. Frankfurt *- classic European skyline, great composition, absolutely iconic - but only from one angle. In overall lacks density and kind of height aswell. Still top European skyline but not for long if there won't be any new projects.
> *3. Paris* - definitely larger and more densely packed than Frankfurt but also pretty low and it doesn't make up for such iconic view IMO. But I understand people who would pick it over Frankfurt though.
> *5. Istanbul* - really large as for Europe ... and that's all. Poor quality, poor density, no really recognizeable landmark towers, messy composition.
> *5. Warsaw* - decent cluster, recognizeable due to the dominant Soviet skyscraper, some really good looking skyscrapers(but also some really generic and poor). If it had a supertall it would be easily top 3.
> *7. Milan* - Some really top tier designs, but in overall relatively small and certainly not outstanding skyline. Also I really don't like the design of the new tallest's.
> *8. Rotterdam* - I don't understand people who put Rotterdam anywhere high. Yes, it does have a skyline. But it has a terrible arrangement and density, designs aren't quite great, and it's relatively short aswell - only 3 proper skyscrapers(over 150m) compared to Warsaw's 11.
> *9. Madrid* - it's really difficult to put this city anywhere actually. It has 4 decent towers with really nice height so you definitely can't ignore it but these towers for now stay pretty much lonely, with no highrise background. And the second, older cluster is too far away and is too short and unremarkable to make any difference.
> *10. Benidorm* - another Spanish city, great density(looks like kind of HK of Europe) but really, really poor quality in overall and definitely too short.
> 
> IMO these are the only relevant skylines in Europe.


Also Vienna could be considered "relevant" in Europe, is about in the same "league" with Milan or Rotterdam.


----------



## IThomas

*Milan*

*Porta Nuova*








http://archivio.milanopanoramica.com/Zona-9/Porta-Nuova/Porta-Garibaldi/i-xQxqTVn/A








http://archivio.milanopanoramica.com/Speciali/Skyline/i-bkPXPM9/A

*CityLife*

Il Dritto e lo Storto by Alessandro​


----------



## jamieb010

- edit: dmca


----------



## jamieb010

DCFC1 said:


> So Moscow needs a brunette in a red dress to sell itself ? :lol:


It's not just the brunette that's looking great in the picture.


----------



## stop that

DCFC1 said:


> I don't get all this Milan love in on these pages ..
> 
> 
> Sure it's cool ..
> 
> 
> But seriously ? You guys kidding me ? Take a step back and look at Milan with new refreshed eyes lol ...


Why do you always have to insult other cities, if you have to be critical be more constructive, do you even have an interest in architecture?


----------



## Wolfowitsch

One more of Moscow


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








by maciejmargas.com








































by filoss


----------



## BadHatter

Wolfowitsch said:


> One more of Moscow


Your picture doesn't show, try to host it somewhere else.


----------



## Oplot-M

Wikos said:


> 1. *Frankfurt/M.*
> 2. Paris
> 3. London
> 4. Moscow
> 5. Oslo
> 6. Istanbul
> 7. Rotterdam


Wikos
Registered User

Join Date: Mar 2016
Location: *Frankfurt/Main*

:banana2:

==========================

Bla Bla User_1
Registered User

Join Date: Mar 2016
Location: *London*

1. London
2. Paris
3. Rotterdam

etc.
==========================

Bla Bla User_2
Registered User

Join Date: Mar 2016
Location: *Paris*

1. Paris
2. London
3. Rotterdam

etc.
==========================

Bla Bla User_3
Registered User

Join Date: Mar 2016
Location: *Moscow*

1. Moscow
2. Yekaterinburg 
3. Novosibirsk 

etc.


----------



## TimeAndTide

1. Frankfurt
2. Moscow
3. London
4. Rotterdam/Warsaw/Constantinople
5. Milano


----------



## stop that

1. Moscow
2.london
3.frankfurt/Istanbul
4.la defense
5.warsaw
6.rotterdam
7. Milan
8. The Hague
9. Madrid
10. Vienna
Looking at the top ten cities, you can see that most of them are growing, some very quickly (london/istanbul/Moscow), some quickly but less so (warsaw/milan) some slow but still growing (rotterdam/la defense. And a recent plus for Europe is frankfurts new growth spurt, looks like it could be a dramatic transformation.
All in all a good improvement going on in Europe's skylines.


----------



## DCFC1

stop that said:


> 1. Moscow
> 2.london
> 3.frankfurt/Istanbul
> 4.la defense
> 5.warsaw
> 6.rotterdam
> 7. Milan
> 8. The Hague
> 9. Madrid
> 10. Vienna
> Looking at the top ten cities, you can see that most of them are growing, some very quickly (london/istanbul/Moscow), some quickly but less so (warsaw/milan) some slow but still growing (rotterdam/la defense. And a recent plus for Europe is frankfurts new growth spurt, looks like it could be a dramatic transformation.
> All in all a good improvement going on in Europe's skylines.


This is YOUR opinion. 

And I respect this/that.


----------



## DCFC1

TimeAndTide said:


> 1. Frankfurt
> 2. Moscow
> 3. London
> 4. Rotterdam/Warsaw/Constantinople
> 5. Milano




:lol:


From an uber PARISIAN :cheers::cheers:

:lol:


----------



## jeromekern

_PARIS LA DEFENSE_










_julianoz photographies_


----------



## DzhendoyanV

Источник


----------



## Check_Mate

Ekaterinburg


----------



## cardiff

Canary Wharf by ben veasey, on Flickr

London skyline by Charlie Glenn, on Flickr

Greenwich by Julian Chan, on Flickr

London Sunset by Peter Hall, on Flickr


----------



## WUNDER-BAUM




----------



## sali_haci

*Istanbul*


DSC01511 by Orhan Kılıç, on Flickr


Sight of Istanbul from Camlica Hill by Orhan Kılıç, on Flickr


DSC04098 by Orhan Kılıç, on Flickr


Sapphire Tower by Orhan Kılıç, on Flickr


DSC04146 by Orhan Kılıç, on Flickr


DSC06180 by Orhan Kılıç, on Flickr


----------



## Fizmo1337

For me:

*1. Moscow:* Five or 10 years ago probably not even top 5 in Europe but now nr.1. High density, high quality skyscrapers. Maybe not that many buildings (in the business district) like other cities but the quality & the height make it nr.1 for me. Great pictures aswell that show a modern high quality skyline. Cladding is great aswell.
*2. Frankfurt:* Used to be my nr.1 in Europe but now probably just about passed by Moscow. Still a great skyline and from 1 angle from the river on the same level with Moscow but from other angles it still lacks a bit of density. The quality of buildings/claddings is better then Paris so definately still top 2 in Europe for me. Still a great skyline based on European standards and with the proposed & U/C going on could become nr.1 again. Great pictures from the river that show a quality, dense skyline.
*3. Paris:* High density but lacks a few really high stand-out skyscrapers. It's more a skyline in depth and not in height and some buildings are a bit dated. I like that cube tho. It's kinda futuristic and improves La Défense. I put Paris in front of London because of that cube and because La défense has a better cluster of skyscrapers. I've seen lot's of proposals & U/C so could improve in the rankings in the coming years and even eclipse Frankfurt & Moscow but that remains to be seen.
*4. London:* Too widespread. Canary Wharf is great but limited in height and density (it's dense but not rly that many 'real' skyscrapers). City of London skyline is only a few buildings. Also lots of projects going on so if both Canary Wharf & London city could add a number of buildings to increase density + height it could become nr.1 in Europe with 2 skylines appearing. At the moment it's just too limited and/or widespread but it has a lot of potential. Canary Wharf is pretty neat/nice though.

Behind those 4 I guess Warsaw & Rotterdam come the closest. Istanbul could easily be top 5 if all those buildings werent so widespread. Put that in a cluster and u have a top skyline.


----------



## TimeAndTide

DCFC1 said:


> :lol:
> 
> 
> From an uber PARISIAN :cheers::cheers:
> 
> :lol:


Let that be an example to you.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


IMG_8585 by isopics, auf Flickr


----------



## dminer

Ehh, I guess new Henninger Tower will be an improvement over the eyesore of the past but I still wish it wasn't inspired by the old design so much... hno:


----------



## Jaimzz..(NL)

Utrecht


----------



## stop that

Fizmo1337 said:


> For me:
> 
> *1. Moscow:* Five or 10 years ago probably not even top 5 in Europe but now nr.1. High density, high quality skyscrapers. Maybe not that many buildings (in the business district) like other cities but the quality & the height make it nr.1 for me. Great pictures aswell that show a modern high quality skyline. Cladding is great aswell.
> *2. Frankfurt:* Used to be my nr.1 in Europe but now probably just about passed by Moscow. Still a great skyline and from 1 angle from the river on the same level with Moscow but from other angles it still lacks a bit of density. The quality of buildings/claddings is better then Paris so definately still top 2 in Europe for me. Still a great skyline based on European standards and with the proposed & U/C going on could become nr.1 again. Great pictures from the river that show a quality, dense skyline.
> *3. Paris:* High density but lacks a few really high stand-out skyscrapers. It's more a skyline in depth and not in height and some buildings are a bit dated. I like that cube tho. It's kinda futuristic and improves La Défense. I put Paris in front of London because of that cube and because La défense has a better cluster of skyscrapers. I've seen lot's of proposals & U/C so could improve in the rankings in the coming years and even eclipse Frankfurt & Moscow but that remains to be seen.
> *4. London:* Too widespread. Canary Wharf is great but limited in height and density (it's dense but not rly that many 'real' skyscrapers). City of London skyline is only a few buildings. Also lots of projects going on so if both Canary Wharf & London city could add a number of buildings to increase density + height it could become nr.1 in Europe with 2 skylines appearing. At the moment it's just too limited and/or widespread but it has a lot of potential. Canary Wharf is pretty neat/nice though.
> 
> Behind those 4 I guess Warsaw & Rotterdam come the closest. Istanbul could easily be top 5 if all those buildings werent so widespread. Put that in a cluster and u have a top skyline.


Good post. My thoughts on a couple of your points regarding density.
La defense and frankfurts are surrounded by low rises so an illusion of density is created by the fact that buildings that would be invisible in the city of London or Moscow look like towers in La defense and frankfurt, and these buildings make up most of the so called density of la defence/frankfurt. If you put La defense or frankfurt skyline in the city of London, much of it would dissappear. The city of London is full of towers that are invisible, only the tallest towers can be seen and even then it's only the top half. Buildings like the Willis tower 135m, aviva tower 125m, all the 100m-150m towers like stock exchange, 9 bishopsgate, nido, angel court, citypoint, heron court etc etc none of them are visible, but it's buildings like these that make up most of the density of La defebse/frankfurt. All the 25fl+ aldgate towers and all the other -100m towers in the COL are also not visible in the city of London. If you put all the city of London towers in an area like La defense or frankfurt it would look much denser and if you put la defense/frankfurt in the city of london there apparent density would be greatly reduced. Frankfurt has enough 200m+ to still look good in the city of London but the majority of the rest of its towers -150m, along with its density, would dissappear. La defense would be even worse, with most of its towers invisible and only one 200m+ to be a peak with the tops of a few 150m+ around it, suddenly the density is gone


----------



## KlausDiggy

stop that said:


> If you put La defense or frankfurt skyline in the city of London, much of it would dissappear. The city of London is full of towers that are invisible, only the tallest towers can be seen and even then it's only the top half.


:lol:


I think they have no idea of the size of Frankfurt skyline.

The City of London would fit well into the Banking district of Frankfurt and nevertheless hardly be noticed.

The heights of the building are about the same.

*City of London*
Leadenhall Building = 225m
and Heron Tower = 202m (230m)
Tower 42 = 183
30 St. Mary Axe = 180m
Broadgate Tower = 164m
20 Fenchurch Street = 160m

against

*Skyline Frankfurt*
Commerzbank Tower = 259
Messeturm = 257m
Westend T. = 208m
Maintower =200m (240m)
PwC-Tower = 200m
Trianon = 186
Taunusturm = 170m
Opernturm = 170m
Silberturm = 166m
Westendgate = 159m
D- Bank T. = 155m
D- Bank T. = 155m
Skyper = 154m

*Ostend*

ECB-Tower = 185m


*Frankfurt Skyline - Google Maps*
https://www.google.de/maps/@50.0921798,8.6634036,2453a,20y,41.06t/data=!3m1!1e3

*City of London - Google Maps*
https://www.google.de/maps/@51.4981622,-0.0855459,2328a,20y,40.39t/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=de


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Rotterdam : Netherlands by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

Rotterdam vandaag by Marco Raaphorst, on Flickr


----------



## tramwaj

*Warsaw*


----------



## dminer

stop that said:


> suddenly the density is gone


But it's not gone "just cause they would be invisible in London and Moscow". Going by this logic I could say neither London or Moscow have any skyline whatsoever because all their 200-300m towers would look invisible in center of Dubai, Hong Kong Central district, Pudong or Midtown Manhattan. The only context that matters is the city itself each respective skyline is located in and that's why Frankfurt will remain Europe #1 for few more years at leat, until London finishes building its multiple projects and/or Moscow adds some more towers around IBC core of handful of showpiece towers.


----------



## Adler1

stop that said:


> If you put La defense or frankfurt skyline in the city of London, much of it would dissappear.


I doubt that, I used to live in London and never had the feeling being surrounded by huge towers. Frankfurt's 250m+ towers would stand out easily and its 200m+ towers would still be visible from most angles...


----------



## Tiaren

stop that said:


> If you put La defense or frankfurt skyline in the city of London, much of it would dissappear. The city of London is full of towers that are invisible, only the tallest towers can be seen and even then it's only the top half.


Lol, that is *BS*! The ususal height of buidlings in London is not that different to the height of buildings in Paris or Frankfurt. Also in general Frankfurt's towers are still higher than London's towers as of now. Only the Shard trumps the Commerzbank's antenna/spire (301m). By just 9m...


----------



## Core Rising

Frankfurt has a larger core of tall towers than the City of London. However London has far more mid-rise buildings (60m-100m) than Frankfurt, which lessens the impact of the skyscrapers it does have in the City. The towers Frankfurt has are quite large, but the surrounding city is much more low rise. Thus the Frankfurt towers do stand out more than those in the City of London. 

I'd also argue that you can add the Shard and Guys to the City skyline, as they are only just across the river.

City of London by corerising, on Flickr

Speaking of which, London's southbank is developing quite nicely. 

South Bank by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfowitsch

Ekaterinburg



vertebral said:


> 16 марта.


----------



## Avangard-55

*Moscow*




















https://vk.com/id66146638?z=photo66146638_405756986/photos66146638


----------



## mlody89

4 me Frankfurt no1 in Europe


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


Frankfurt am Main, Skyline by Daniel Vorndran, auf Flickr


l


----------



## Axel76NG

Paris



jeromekern said:


> https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/11313430_1711135312492334_503904106_n.jpg





jeromekern said:


> https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/l/t51.2885-15/e35/12407166_481226678732848_1228636596_n.jpg





jeromekern said:


> f a b u l o u s
> julianoz photographies


----------



## cardiff

London by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr




















































































Central London from Sydenham Hill by Edek Giejgo, on Flickr

Goodnight London! by Tareq Mooradun, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Oslo, Norway*


DSCN3297 by federico barbieri, on Flickr


----------



## stop that

Tiaren said:


> Lol, that is *BS*! The ususal height of buidlings in London is not that different to the height of buildings in Paris or Frankfurt. Also in general Frankfurt's towers are still higher than London's towers as of now. Only the Shard trumps the Commerzbank's antenna/spire (301m). By just 9m...


Sorry but that's not true, London has more and taller towers than frankfurt in all categories. 300m+/200m+/150m+100m+. In frankfurt you can see the towers right down to the base, that says it all about its density.
Besides I said frankfurt has a good skyline, which it does, and would still look good if it were in the city of London because of its 200m+ towers, it's just the density would not be there as all the -150m towers would dissappear.


----------



## KlausDiggy

stop that said:


> Sorry but that's not true, London has more and taller towers than frankfurt in all categories. 300m+/200m+/150m+100m+. In


Maybe in the future, but not at this time.

*London* vs *Frankfurt*

310m_______________259m (300m total height)
235m_______________257m
230m_______________208m
225m_______________200m
200m_______________200m
200m_______________186m
183m_______________185m
181m_______________170m
180m_______________170m
164m_______________166m
160m_______________159m
156m_______________155m
153m_______________155m
153m_______________154m
151m
151m
150m



stop that said:


> In frankfurt you can see the towers right down to the base, that says it all about its density.


In Frankfurt are the smaller high-rise buildings in the center of the cluster and between the skyscrapers.
In London they stand in front of the cluster of taller skyscrapers. That is the reason.


----------



## delvie76

kids dialog in a school playground hno: .


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by gazeta warszawa


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/WarsawSpir...0818051695143/861697507273860/?type=3&theater


----------



## Birmingham

Can I just say in regards to the above.

Frankfurts skyline and La Defense's ae much more cohesive than London's right now. London's is actual quite disappointing in the fact it has so many towers but they are all over the place. Once it starts to bulk up and more towers finish this will change. London has a long way to go I believe before it has a world class skyline. (Canary Wharf excluded from this) 

Core Rising is right however, London's towers don't soar as much as other European cities despite being taller due to the surrounding buildings. London is very dense already with many 50-100m buildings which affect the asthetics of the skyline. Hopefully the more it builds this will also change. 

LONDON LOVE by AviBphotography, on Flickr


----------



## HD

Kinda weird to compare the skyline of a small city with a city ten times larger.

The London skyline is one of a kind, and all the high- and midrises scattered around the city make it so interesting. But even if all projects are built, skyscrapers won't be as visible and prominent in the cityscape, as they are in a compact environment of a city like Frankfurt - even more so, once all current projects in Frankfurt are finished, which will easily double the main cluster. 

In shere numbers London will always dominate - after all it's a city with 10x more people (even if we take metropolitan populations into consideration, London is still the Goliath)


----------



## mlody89

warsaw new towers
sienna towers 1x130m 1x130m 1x80m u/c









generation park tower 140m/180m u/c









approved skyscrapers:
planned construction's begining date 2016

1 mennica tower 130m
2 skyliner 195m
3 chmielna busines center 230m/310m
4 city tower 155m
5 cbd one 85m/89m


----------



## DzhendoyanV

Источник


----------



## markfos

Warsaw

by Zapalaniec


----------



## Union.SLO

Q22 is a neat addition, good job! :cheers:


----------



## van heckler

Birmingham taken at Christmas.

In top 20 I'd say, due to its width and number of towers.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Madrid, Spain
*

Madrid Norte by Alberto de Francisco, on Flickr


----------



## ogonek

*MOSCOW*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> RUSSIA WEATHER MOSCOW-EPA-YURI KOCHETKOV- by Michael, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moscow by ivan_ko, on Flickr


----------



## hulibobo

More higher buildings or skyscrapers doenst make a skyline better.If NY build 100 more skyscrapers next to the Empire State Building,I would say that the skyline become worse.The old NY looked more better than the actual city.It loses more and more quality of the Skyline every year.I would say,there is a point,where we can say:It is enough.But in Europe this point is far in the future.


----------



## Check_Mate

Ekaterinburg 










Vertebral author


----------



## dj4life

More *Frankfurt* porn:

DSC00064-20160402 ILCE-6000 Frankfurt am Main FB2048 by Jens Heyde, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/26157984096

Colours of the night by DasKameraAuge, on Flickr

Untitled by Fabio Morbec, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Moscow*:

Moscow Intrnational Business Center at night by Anatoly V., on Flickr

Moscow City by Murat, on Flickr

Night roofs2 by k0rZzik, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*London*:

London by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

London by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

Birthplace of REBO by REBOwall, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Vienna Skyline*


IMG_0020 by ilgatto88, auf Flickr


----------



## nowytarg

*Warsaw*


TM025 said:


> Fot. Kamil Leczkowski


----------



## mark1100

Frankfurt wins easily, hands down


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Istanbul*



Edil Arda said:


>


----------



## nastyaheyyo

What I like about Moscow is the scale and the designs of the individual towers


----------



## Iluminat

^^Design is alright, but the skyline that they create seems pretty small in the scale of a 10 million city. 
This CBD is not very prominent on wider panoramas so I guess you might visit Moscow and don't even notice they have something like that, even when the towers are among the highest in Europe.

Istanbul skyline have a similar problem with this suburban office park feel to it, but it's even worse since more than half of the towers look pretty cheap (pretty much all this older stuff with twins etc.).


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by zacharuk


----------



## rychlik

*Warsaw*

Don't give a f8ck what anyone writes. In the top 5 in Europe. 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/FFKs2Z]Warszawa by Mark Wilson, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## alexandrei

Meh.
Top 10 yep, top 5 nope.


----------



## dexter2

Still ahead of Milano


----------



## doguorsi2

1. Skopje
2. Athens
3. Rome
4. Copenhagen
5. Warsaw
6. Milan
7. Paris
8. Frankfurt
9. Moscow
10. London

I would go tie with Dublin and Sofia

Honorable mentions - Zurich, Venice, Toulouse, Bristol, Nicosia

I need to go get some fresh air.


----------



## doguorsi2

*Ankara, Turkey*


----------



## stop that

Ankara is so underrated on this thread, I've seen some shots of it where it's larger and denser than many other cities posted here.


----------



## Check_Mate

Ekaterinburg 










Author umformer


----------



## SASH

doguorsi2 said:


> 1. Skopje
> 2. Athens
> 3. Rome
> 4. Copenhagen
> 5. Warsaw
> 6. Milan
> 7. Paris
> 8. Frankfurt
> 9. Moscow
> 10. London
> 
> I would go tie with Dublin and Sofia
> 
> Honorable mentions - Zurich, Venice, Toulouse, Bristol, Nicosia
> 
> I need to go get some fresh air.


Why trolling? It's Greedy Sheedy's opinion and I must admit I agree in some of the comments.


----------



## doguorsi2

SASH said:


> Why trolling? It's Greedy Sheedy's opinion and I must admit I agree in some of the comments.


Just a joke :heart: It seems Ahmed Aboutaleb does his job very good in Rotterdam.


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Rotterdam Skyline by Duncan de Melker Worms, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Rotterdam by Fred K, on Flickr
DSC_0491-2 by Ed Kaas, on Flickr
DSC_0248-2 by Ed Kaas, on Flickr
DSC_9618-2_edited-1 by Ed Kaas, on Flickr
Rotterdam The View Reuzenrad_8464B by jb nl, on Flickr
Rotterdam - Skyline gezien naar het zuiden vanaf het Timmerhuis by Rémon Mulder, on Flickr


----------



## nowytarg

Warsaw


----------



## stop that

Rotterdam does have a great skyline with some cool looking buildings, it's always developing at a steady and continuous pace, instead of having building booms then building busts, this ensures it will continue to get denser and denser, and that in turn will lead to taller buildings as people want appartements that offer views above the other towers.
I'd say in about 4 or 5 years Rotterdam will reach that density tipping threshold at which point much taller buildings will begin to get built. 
I wouldn't put Rotterdam as number 1 right now, but I know some might, as, (in Britain particularly) Dutch architecture is held in very high esteem, the Hague and Amsterdam also have this same quality. I wish more countries in Europe would follow the Dutch city planning model of dense central cores of tall buildings, similar to Canadian cities, just on a smaller scale.


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

stop that said:


> Rotterdam does have a great skyline with some cool looking buildings, it's always developing at a steady and continuous pace, instead of having building booms then building busts, this ensures it will continue to get denser and denser, and that in turn will lead to taller buildings as people want appartements that offer views above the other towers.


One of the reasons I like it is due to this ^^ and the fact that it looks like a natural progression of a city, not a sort of 'build it and they will come' area or a totally commercial area with no life. The buildings interact with the streets and their surroundings seamlessly, and this is something I appreciate. 



stop that said:


> I wouldn't put Rotterdam as number 1 right now, but I know some might as (in Britain particularly) Dutch architecture is held in very high esteem, the Hague and Amsterdam also have this same quality. I wish more countries in Europe would follow the Dutch city planning model of dense central cores of tall buildings, similar to Canadian cities, just on a smaller scale.


It is held in high esteem and I am one of those advocates of Dutch architecture. I think it's elegant and long lasting compared to a lot of modern architecture, not too ostentatious, just subtle and serves a purpose.

People on here seem to have a problem when one voices an opinion which differs from theirs which is a shame but I am sure there are others, who like me prefer Rotterdam over many other established cities and skylines.


----------



## IThomas

*MILAN*
Milan seen from Oliva Gessi
View on old town and Porta Nuova district, with the Alps in the background.







Lorenzo Tombola
​


----------



## Iluminat

Check_Mate said:


> Ekaterinburg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Author umformer


Any plans to finish this abandoned TV tower? Even if it's not needed for any practical reason it would still make sense to do something with it, so it wouldn't look like there was a war or something.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Warsaw, Poland*


Warszawa - Q22 by Adam Michalski, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

JeroenvanDam_Coolsingel by Jeroen van Dam, on Flickr


----------



## doguorsi2

Izmir, Turkey

IMG_1437 by hasan akkaya, on Flickr

IMG_1300 by hasan akkaya, on Flickr

IMG_1302 by hasan akkaya, on Flickr

IMG_1220 by hasan akkaya, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfowitsch

Sochi



son_of_the_sun said:


> Сочи. Автор.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Paris, France*


91-defense by David Meiklejohn, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Rotterdam - Hoogstraat by Jeroen Kransen, on Flickr
Rotterdam - Markthal, Steigersgracht, Hoogstraat by Jeroen Kransen, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Rotterdam yesterday during 'Rotterdam Marathon 2016' 
Source: Dutch National Television


----------



## cardiff

London by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

London by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr


----------



## Amen

Really someone likes Rotterdam? This are not skyscrapers but blocks... Skyscrapers are made from glass.


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Here we go again. opcorn:


----------



## indaco1

So the Chrysler and the Empire are not skyscrapers?


----------



## stop that

Amen said:


> Really someone likes Rotterdam? This are not skyscrapers but blocks... Skyscrapers are made from glass.


:bash:


----------



## Axel76NG

Paris



vincent1746 said:


> Paris, La Défense et l'ouest parisien depuis Malakoff :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/





CODEBARRE75011 said:


> Trop grandes les photos. J'ai redimenssionné la première.





arno-13 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/wazimphotos/photos/o.1502797759951222/1107568282597286/?type=3&theater


----------



## doguorsi2

Some pictures of Paris remind me of Kiev or the commie suburbs of Moscow.


----------



## Check_Mate

Ekaterinburg 










Author Tirskiye


----------



## SASH

- edit


----------



## doguorsi2

I think Rotterdam is a hit or miss. I am one of those who dislike the city as a whole due to its cubist form of architecture and the overall industrial vibe. On the other hand, I really love the Hauge.


----------



## Amen

@Sash night photos . Everything looks nice at night because of lights. In US they built that kind of buildings in 1800... Rotterdam is 200 years after Africa. Rotterdam looks like soviet city.


----------



## Oranje Strijder

Amen said:


> @Sash night photos . Everything looks nice at night because of lights. In US they built that kind of buildings in 1800... Rotterdam is 200 years after Africa. Rotterdam looks like soviet city.


And this, kids, is why education is so important.

:nuts:


----------



## SASH

doguorsi2 said:


> I think Rotterdam is a hit or miss. I am one of those who dislike the city as a whole due to its cubist form of architecture and the *overall industrial vibe*. On the other hand, I really love the Hauge.


At least there is a vibe in Rotterdam. Vibe(s) is what The Hague clearly misses (as city). Your opinion I suppose is based on photo's. Mine is not!


----------



## 74471683

*ahhh...*



Amen said:


> @Sash night photos . Everything looks nice at night because of lights. In US they built that kind of buildings in 1800... Rotterdam is 200 years after Africa. Rotterdam looks like soviet city.


I wish that every Soviet City looks like Rotterdam but this is only deep dream.

:bash:


----------



## Blackhavvk

Soviet cities is no more. All former Soviet cities greatly changed in 25 years.


----------



## Amen

Blackhavvk said:


> Soviet cities is no more. All former Soviet cities greatly changed in 25 years.


For me Moscow has the best modern buildings in the world. They are pearls of modern architecture. Fully glass. If Moscow had couple more of those buildings it would be best skyline city in the world. :cheers:Moscow is really in 2016. But Rotterdam is in 1916 to me. Sorry.


----------



## markfos

They are even worse in Russia now, ugly old commies + new kitschy ones and horrible urban planning. Dutch cities on the other hand have the best urban planning and very elegant architecture. Rotterdam looks great!.


----------



## Amen

markfos said:


> They are even worse in Russia now, ugly old commies + new kitschy ones and horrible urban planning. Dutch cities on the other hand have the best urban planning and very elegant architecture. Rotterdam looks great!.


LOL:lol: Dutch cities are best urban planned? Go to Amsterdam and go some where. In minutes you'll realize you don't know where you are... Best urban planing have French cities. Best old architecture have Italian and Spanish cities. Dutch/German cities are ugly as must. Best modern architecture have Moscow and London. Rest of Europe sucks. In French cities you won't get lost and it's pretty amazing.


----------



## Blackhavvk

markfos said:


> They are even worse in Russia now, ugly old commies + new kitschy ones and horrible urban planning. Dutch cities on the other hand have the best urban planning and very elegant architecture. Rotterdam looks great!.


You say that because you do not know nothing about Russian cities. You do not know any one of the modern Russian project. Maybe except for Moscow City. You do not know that urban planning in Russia is going according to the general plan. You do not know nothing. You say your dirty words out of ignorance. But it is normal for the EU citizen. Now you have an idea that you have a better and more beautiful. Nobody prevents you from being duped.
Sorry Google translate.


----------



## Blackhavvk

Even worse Ekaterinburg 2009 vs Ekaterinburg 1998. City of commiblocks


Viru said:


> Екатеринбург
> 1998 и 2009


Now everything has changed even more ( Iset tower and some cool but no so big projects)


----------



## TimeAndTide

DCFC1 said:


> Thing is re Paris ..
> 
> 
> It did'nt suffer constant areial bombing by the luftwaffe ...
> 
> 
> London took it for FREE EUROPE ....
> 
> London was the beacon of light for FREE EUROPE
> 
> London IS the beacon of light for FREE EUROPE
> 
> 
> London ROCKS
> 
> 
> :cheers::cheers:


Amen.


----------



## Avangard-55

DCFC1 said:


> The two most OVER RATED cities on this thread are Moscow and Rotterdam..


----------



## Amen

@jwojcie I'm not Russian. And glass = modern. Stones, bricks and concrete were in use n middle-age. I'm ashamed that Rotterdam has no wooden skyscrapers.


----------



## jamieb010

Amen said:


> @jwojcie I'm not Russian. And glass = modern. Stones, bricks and concrete were in use n middle-age. I'm ashamed that Rotterdam has no wooden skyscrapers.


So what is New York to you..? hno:


----------



## indaco1

IThomas said:


> Monte Rosa, veduta mozzafiato by Gian Floridia



Just to join the mental age regression trend of the last pages: this pic contains by far the tallest thing that could appear here :lol:


----------



## IThomas

LOL


----------



## dj4life

*London*:

London by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

London by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Rotterdam by Ossip van Duivenbode, on Flickr
laser Timmerhuis by Ossip van Duivenbode, on Flickr


----------



## Amen

@Sash https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_DVS_303kQ

I was in Amsteram. I was in LOVE with BLACK WOMEAN!!! I LOVED HER!! VERY SEXY!!!


----------



## Check_Mate

I think in the world Moscow skyline is small 
I think first skyline Shanghai, Hong Kong , Shenzen and Quandong and other Chinese cities then Dubai ,New York, Chicago, Singapore, Jakarta then Moscow


----------



## stop that

:doh:


----------



## doguorsi2

Constantinople, Turkey



















by Jacob


----------



## Amen

Check_Mate said:


> I think in the world Moscow skyline is small
> I think first skyline Shanghai, Hong Kong , Shenzen and Quandong and other Chinese cities then Dubai ,New York, Chicago, Singapore, Jakarta then Moscow


London is No. 1 in the world. Second is Paris. 3rd Moscow. Europe is glassed.


----------



## CIGOGNE68

compare Moscow and Rotterdam really anything! Moscow has internationnale class skyscrapers of Rotterdam simple boxes .


----------



## Amen

- deleted: off topic


----------



## Nightjar




----------



## Amen

London is too Huge that they could put all skyscrapers in the same place. Sry. But it's number one in the world. London is richest city in the world...

And they invented oi music. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oS_92Hl1EoE

Englishman in New York. How you couldn't love this song... I can't even know. You're crazy.


----------



## moscowgoth




----------



## Nonamee377

Some pics of Frankfurt 

WCM Aprilwanderung 2016 by Wanderclub Mainz, auf Flickr










_MG_6728 by Maria Dolores Blesa, auf Flickr

_MG_6732 by Maria Dolores Blesa, auf Flickr

Frankfurt Skyline by DasKameraAuge, auf Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda

İstanbul,


taskula said:


>


----------



## cardiff

Portsmouth

EKA_2660 by Jevgenijs Kuprijevics, on Flickr

Portsmouth skyline from Portchester by Phil Sheath, on Flickr

Portsmouth viewed from Ryde by Terry Hill, on Flickr

The Emirates Spinnaker Tower - Portsmouth and Southsea - England - UK 2016 by John Simm, on Flickr

View towards Portsmouth by vallgall, on Flickr


----------



## Check_Mate

portsmouth is beautiful


----------



## cardiff

Marylebone Rooftops L by Adam Butler, on Flickr

City of London skyline from London City Hall - Sept 2015 by User:Colin, on Flickr


----------



## Check_Mate

SOCHI










AUTHOR ZIGZAG


----------



## Check_Mate

Benidorm










author palmaseno


----------



## TimeAndTide

*paris*
Lovely Paris Sunset by Tim Zimmerman, no Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Manchester


----------



## cardiff

Birmingham


----------



## cardiff

Liverpool


----------



## Dober_86

*Perm, Russia. *
Population 1,042,000.








[/URL]
https://vk.com/bigsmokegrove?z=photo137120528_409643143/photos137120528


----------



## doguorsi2

Izmir, Turkey

İzmir by Denham NY, on Flickr

Mersin, Turkey


----------



## markfos

Warsaw

by Zapaleniec


----------



## markfos

Dober_86 said:


> ^^ Since when is Turkey Europe?


Since Russian Asian cities are.


----------



## Tiaren

Dober_86 said:


> ^^ Since when is Turkey Europe?


It is not but for this thread admins/mods have long ago decided to include them for some reason as with Russian cities east of the Ural Mountains.


----------



## moscowgoth




----------



## o0ink

Vienna:

Vienna Skyline at Night by Denis Todorut, auf Flickr

VIC by Philipp Rümmele, auf Flickr

Btw very good news on Viennas highest - the DC Tower 1. Its twin tower got a bit redesigned and over the next two weeks we will get some more details about the new tower. So the tower will get built for sure! :cheers1:

DC Tower 1:

Dark Waves by Roland Willinger, auf Flickr

Kaisermühlen, Vienna by kareszzz, auf Flickr

Some more good news: Demolition site on the Danube Flats (160m) project also close to the DC1 just started.


----------



## Check_Mate

Sochi










Author son of the sun


----------



## Check_Mate

Vladivostok 










Author dober


----------



## cardiff

Leeds


----------



## cardiff




----------



## levaniX

*Moscow*


----------



## cardiff




----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Interesting views to see from minute 3:27-3:55 and 5:24-5:30


----------



## justproject

*London*


London_014 by Paul Clarke, on Flickr



London_009 by Paul Clarke, on Flickr


----------



## TimeAndTide

*paris*

la Défense by Julianoz Photographies, no Flickr


----------



## nowytarg

Warsaw


Zapaleniec said:


> Warsaw Sunset Skyline by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr​


----------



## Poney94200

Paris La Défense









Debut de soiree by Thomas Brenac, on Flickr


----------



## DCFC1

stop that said:


> Sorry but that's not true, London has more and taller towers than frankfurt in all categories. 300m+/200m+/150m+100m+. In frankfurt you can see the towers right down to the base, that says it all about its density.
> Besides I said frankfurt has a good skyline, which it does, and would still look good if it were in the city of London because of its 200m+ towers, it's just the density would not be there as all the -150m towers would dissappear.


You are that SO whatever guy ! :cheers::nuts:


You know it and I/we know it :lol:


----------



## DCFC1

Avangard-55 said:


>



I could post a pic of Anchorage in Alaska AT NITE and it would look the best city in North America :lol:



I lurrrrrve Night time pics :cheers:


----------



## DCFC1

My current top ten 


1. London ... It has EVERYTHING and is only just beginning. 

2. Istanbul .... The only city in Europe to rival London re size and potential. 

3. Moscow ... Lacks quality , in daylight those commie blocks blind you. otherwise number 1 

4. Warsaw... Love it ! Love the diversity and modernity and buzz around this city .. 

5. Frankfurt.. A skyline almost like a museum piece now ... a fossil.. but still , it looks cool 


6. Vienna .... overlooked and ignored... gorgeous skyline with immense history to match.. 

7. Milan ... Moving up fast .. Massive potential and massive development. 

8. Rotterdam ... Cannot be ignored .. Tho the architechture is pretty unexciting. 

9. Paris ... I love Paris but it lacks height. It's got potential tho .. needs more height. 

10. Naples... How is this city so often ignored ? Jeez ...


----------



## Adler1

DCFC1 said:


> 5. Frankfurt.. A skyline almost like a museum piece now ... a fossil.. but still , it looks cool


I prefer that classic look over modern crap anyway. 

NYC > Dubai, Philadelphia > Moscow, etc...


----------



## joeroot9357

Thats really awesome thing to post here, and at great time


----------



## arno-13

DCFC1 said:


> My current top ten
> 
> 
> 1. London ... It has EVERYTHING and is only just beginning.
> 
> 2. Istanbul .... The only city in Europe to rival London re size and potential.
> 
> 3. Moscow ... Lacks quality , in daylight those commie blocks blind you. otherwise number 1
> 
> 4. Warsaw... Love it ! Love the diversity and modernity and buzz around this city ..
> 
> 5. Frankfurt.. A skyline almost like a museum piece now ... a fossil.. but still , it looks cool
> 
> 
> 6. Vienna .... overlooked and ignored... gorgeous skyline with immense history to match..
> 
> 7. Milan ... Moving up fast .. Massive potential and massive development.
> 
> 8. Rotterdam ... Cannot be ignored .. Tho the architechture is pretty unexciting.
> 
> 9. Paris ... I love Paris but it lacks height. It's got potential tho .. needs more height.
> 
> 10. Naples... How is this city so often ignored ? Jeez ...


You change of opinion as often as you change your socks do you ? Ath the moment London is first, no matter what is behind, it could be n°2 one week and n°9 the other. You should meet a doctor if you ask me.


----------



## TimeAndTide

DCFC1 said:


> My current top ten
> 
> 
> 1. London ... It has EVERYTHING and is only just beginning.
> 
> 2. Istanbul .... The only city in Europe to rival London re size and potential.
> 
> 3. Moscow ... Lacks quality , in daylight those commie blocks blind you. otherwise number 1
> 
> 4. Warsaw... Love it ! Love the diversity and modernity and buzz around this city ..
> 
> 5. Frankfurt.. A skyline almost like a museum piece now ... a fossil.. but still , it looks cool
> 
> 
> 6. Vienna .... overlooked and ignored... gorgeous skyline with immense history to match..
> 
> 7. Milan ... Moving up fast .. Massive potential and massive development.
> 
> 8. Rotterdam ... Cannot be ignored .. Tho the architechture is pretty unexciting.
> 
> 9. Paris ... I love Paris but it lacks height. It's got potential tho .. needs more height.
> 
> 10. Naples... How is this city so often ignored ? Jeez ...


Mister Bean is back.
Always a pleasure. Entertainment at its best.


----------



## doguorsi2

Izmir, Turkey. The waterfront docks are being built.


----------



## stop that

DCFC1 said:


> You are that SO whatever guy ! :cheers::nuts:
> 
> 
> You know it and I/we know it :lol:


icard: :slap: :weird::yawn: :cripes: :bash::stupid: hno::gossip: :nono: :blahblah: :sarcasm:


----------



## erdnisloed

DCFC1 said:


> Thing is re Paris ..
> 
> It did'nt suffer constant areial bombing by the luftwaffe ...
> 
> London took it for FREE EUROPE ....
> 
> London was the beacon of light for FREE EUROPE
> 
> London IS the beacon of light for FREE EUROPE
> 
> London ROCKS
> 
> :cheers::cheers:


True that Paris escaped bombs but not the TOTALITY... of French historical arsenals in 1944 : Dunkirk, Cherbourg, BREST (the largest classical one in Europe before : just 2 small arsenal houses remained), Lorient (one 18th c. arsenal building only was restored) all rased to the ground, as well as most of Toulon 17-19th c. arsenal and even... Rochefort where the 17th c. Corderie royale... (without any strategical interest at all) was bombed (now restored) or the medieval oldest part of Fort Saint-Jean in Marseille (where the allies had the strange idea to store the amunitions instead of the 19th c. casemates and which was blowned away by their accidental explosion... except the chapel and tower), but also SAINT-MALO, Le Havre, Calais old harbours. About 90℅ of French 16th-18th century national naval heritage (arsenals) was destroyed and the modernisation of these military places was then unfortunately preferred to the restoration of the ruins, notably in Brest !


----------



## markfos

Warsaw was the most destroyed city in Europe after WW2, ironically there wouldn't be such an impressive skyline if not the WW2, communism and economic miracle for over last two decades in Poland.

Warsaw 1945


----------



## rychlik

*Warsaw*


----------



## Dober_86

Tiaren said:


> It is not but for this thread admins/mods have long ago decided to include them for some reason as with Russian cities east of the Ural Mountains.


Wow, really? I didn't know I could post my hometown (some 6 thousand km East of Europe) here although I won't anyway as its skyline doesn't rival those posted here. :lol:


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Rotterdam by Mario Calma, on Flickr
Reflecting the city .. by Maarten Takens, on Flickr


----------



## dminer

Union Man said:


> ^^ How tall will it be without the spire?


242m so it should become new city tallest and dethrone Palace of Culture regardless of the spire (fitting yet ironic, as the Palace been dominating for so long mainly thanks to its spire).


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILAN* from the distance

Milan Skyline (W16-2016_Milan) by Antonio AST, su Flickr


----------



## IThomas

*Genoa*


IMG23923 by fabrizio.binello​


----------



## Turbosnail

Erhan said:


> And the other "DISCUSS: Best X Skyline" threads aren't? Isn't the difference that we are allowed to discuss here, but it's discouraged in the Photo Forums?


Are you asking me or telling me? If you are asking me, I have no idea.. I thought discussion thread would contain more, well.. discussion.. otherwise no point calling it a discussion thread, especially if no-one is pulling the thread on topic with the title.


----------



## doguorsi2

We try to avoid discussions all together since we are not civilized enough to do it properly and with respect for one another. However, you are right, we need to grow up and there should be more discussion.


----------



## Erhan

Turbosnail said:


> Are you asking me or telling me? If you are asking me, I have no idea.. I thought discussion thread would contain more, well.. discussion.. otherwise no point calling it a discussion thread, especially if no-one is pulling the thread on topic with the title.


I'm asking because I don't remember  I also agree that it should be more discussions but I also agree with doguorsi. The discussions tend to become city vs. city, country vs. country and "London is the largest city in Europe"...


----------



## doguorsi2

Bursa, Turkey


----------



## Union.SLO

dminer said:


> Original picture here


Reminds me of London's Heron Tower in a way... The design as it currently is, with a spire or without it, looks great and it would improve Warsaw's skyline considerably.


----------



## Union.SLO

*Vienna*









by Intensivtäteraggressor









by Fueloep_Istvan


by Yves Matiegka


----------



## Check_Mate

Ekaterinburg 










Author Mr F


----------



## dminer

Union.SLO said:


> Reminds me of London's Heron Tower in a way...


Which is exactly what Warsaw skyline needs for its new pinnacle point IMO. With the massively overpowering Palace of Culture and wannabe-icons like Zlota tower, some restraint and classic skyscraper design-craft is much needed to calm it all down.

It's why I'm glad most of the new London City towers ain't desperately trying to outdo Gherkin


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Paris*


Front de Seine by Daniel Vorndran, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Halle/Saale*


Halle Neustadt Panorama! by baerchen57, auf Flickr


Skyline + öffentliches Verkehrsmittel by Reinhard, auf Flickr


Hochhäuser by Holger Vogt, auf Flickr


alles Gute kommt von oben... by Reinhard, auf Flickr


Magistrale in Halle(Saale) district Halle-Neustadt by gynti_46, auf Flickr


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*


9 by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Leipzig*


Top of the Fockeberg by Stefan Dietze, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


[email protected] by Hans-Peter Ilge, auf Flickr


----------



## doguorsi2

KlausDiggy said:


> Halle Neustadt Panorama! by baerchen57, auf Flickr
> 
> 
> Skyline + öffentliches Verkehrsmittel by Reinhard, auf Flickr
> 
> 
> Hochhäuser by Holger Vogt, auf Flickr
> 
> 
> alles Gute kommt von oben... by Reinhard, auf Flickr
> 
> 
> Magistrale in Halle(Saale) district Halle-Neustadt by gynti_46, auf Flickr


Never heard of this one actually. Is it in Russia? The name sounds somewhat Germanic, the city looks communist so I am not sure  East Germany maybe?


----------



## wespje1990

Warsaw looks quite allright as a whole, but i just don´t like the individual buildings. Its so bland.


----------



## Nick Holmes

Never heard of this one actually. Is it in Russia? The name sounds somewhat Germanic, the city looks communist so I am not sure  East Germany maybe?[/QUOTE]


Yes. Halle is located in eastern Germany, right next to Leipzig. But it is quite ugly.


----------



## doguorsi2

Thanks for the info! Yes not really on the pretty side but it is good to have variety


----------



## mark1100

Halle shouldnt be measured by its largest commie sattelite city. It has much more beautiful parts. ;-)


----------



## Sandblast

KlausDiggy said:


> Top of the Fockeberg by Stefan Dietze, auf Flickr



*Leipzig & Birmingham - twin cities.*

A great picture of Leipzig, KlausDiggy. I know the Cologne & Ruhr area of Germany very well. Great people, very hospitable ... similar to us English!!!

Would like to get to know Eastern Germany better. Lots of history, and some fantastic cities ... Leipzig being one of them.

Just another excuse to post another couple of images of my home town, even though I now live 80kms to the south in the Cotswolds.


----------



## Turbosnail

The render of Warsaw with the supertall looks fantastic. Really would elevate the city to amongst the best in Europe.


----------



## rychlik

To an earlier post: the Warsaw supertall will be fantastic and I do think Zlota 44 is an iconic building.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Leipzig*

---


----------



## meteoforumitalia

KlausDiggy said:


> ...


very russian style


----------



## cardiff

City Panoramic by Travis Vinicombe, on Flickr

London Skyline | London | UK by darkcloud154, on Flickr

City by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

Renaissance and Lewisham Gateway - Lewisham, London by SE9 London, on Flickr

Docklands by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

LDN by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


----------



## london lad

Great shot from Jason Hawkes.

Give it another year and the cores of Heron Hotel,100BG,Pinnacle & The Scalpel will fill in most of those gaps.


----------



## markfos

Warsaw's new addition - Q22

by NeverMindPl


----------



## Iluminat

meteoforumitalia said:


> very russian style


It's a late modernist style... Reminds me more of Poland or Slovakia with all this colorful renovations, especially the most tacky ones from the first picture since we have a fair share of those in CEE. 
In Russia the image would be probably more gray, with some very cluttered, build-up balconies.


----------



## stop that

london lad said:


> Great shot from Jason Hawkes.
> 
> Give it another year and the cores of Heron Hotel,100BG,Pinnacle & The Scalpel will fill in most of those gaps.


+1
Plus all the surrounding towers going up in and around the col cluster (shoreditch/southbank/city road/aldgate/southwark/blackfriars etc) that whole area of central London will be one big cluster. Just down the road from there is the elephant and castle cluster, then there is the big new nine elms cluster and adjacent vauxhall cluster. In east London there is another sea of towers rising at canary wharf, and covering the area from canary wharf/docklands/isle of dogs, to greenwich. 
Not far from there we have lots of towers going up in another cluster at Stratford, and then further out there is the Croydon cluster.
Lots of other high rise areas sprouting up in other parts of London plus all the singular towers, it is an incredible transformation to watch, when you see the scale of what's happening in london. Frankfurt is also going to be fun to watch as several cores rise together.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


DJI Phantom Test Shots by Christian Dembowski, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Essen*


City of Essen by Martin, auf Flickr











Stadt Essen 50 by SPD Essen, auf Flickr


Stadt Essen 53 by SPD Essen, auf Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Rotterdam by Petar Stoykov, on Flickr
- Rotterdam skyline april 2016 - by Jacqueline ter Haar, on Flickr
Haringvliet by Bozidar Martincic, on Flickr
ms AIDA prima - Wilhelminakade - Port of Rotterdam by Frans Berkelaar, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*THE HAGUE*

Central Innovation District by David van Keulen [#ExploreTheCity], on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*AMSTERDAM*

Amsterdam's Little Skyline by Matthijs Borghgraef, on Flickr
Towering Above the Rest by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr
Zuidas orig by Yvan van Dam, on Flickr


----------



## Check_Mate

Vladivostok 









Author dober_86


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Vienna*


Wien - Vienna - Donauinsel - Donau City by Alexander Pangl, auf Flickr


Wienerberg_Dach3 by Nenad Savic, auf Flickr


----------



## jamieb010

*Rotterdam 
*








Source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=36290&page=191


----------



## bus driver

°_BRABANT_° said:


> where is the highest skyscraper in Europa does anbybody knows?
> in England-London,France-Paris, Turkey-Istanbul or Russia-Moscow?i guess in one of this 4 biggest cities
> with how many meter and with how many floors?
> 
> thanks


*MOSCOW | Federation Towers - Vostok Tower | 374m | 1226ft | 95 fl*


----------



## JuMpStyLe4eVeR

Benidorm, Spain. With only 80.000 inhabitants, it's the 1st city in Europe with the biggest high rises and skyscrapers amount per square kilometre. 
In the night photos it reminds me a bit of Hong Kong:


----------



## jamieb010

But the quality of the architecture tho...


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Kruisplein by Ossip van Duivenbode, on Flickr
Schouwburgplein tijdens IFFR by Ossip van Duivenbode, on Flickr
Timmerhuis | OMA by Ossip van Duivenbode, on Flickr
Timmerhuis by Ossip van Duivenbode, on Flickr
Markthal by Ossip van Duivenbode, on Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

^^

amazing!


----------



## moscowgoth

*Мoscow*


----------



## bus driver

del.


----------



## Check_Mate

Novosibirsk










author Federation2014


----------



## rychlik

*Warsaw*


----------



## nowytarg

Warsaw


kafarek said:


> IMG_1546_ShiftN by Robert Frw, on Flickr


----------



## tramwaj

Warszawa


----------



## NAMBA

That Galeria Wilanow remembers me of a wonerful palace I visited years ago


----------



## IThomas

Wilanow = Warsaw + Milano :lol:


----------



## SoboleuS

^^
You're quite close, because this name is of latin origin: it's polonised version of Villa Nova


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


P1060394F - Frankfurt Skyline by JB Fotofan, auf Flickr


----------



## cancan-izmir

*İzmir*


----------



## Skylinelover12

izmir coming really fast ^^^^


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Paris, France*


Paris - Dome du Pantheon by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


----------



## Amen

^^ I miss France


----------



## Birmingham

London skyline by tom-sabin, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN

Only skyline photos of the modern skyscrapers allowed. Showing any low rises or old buildings skylines will be considered trolling.
you mention this because of the last madrid pic ?


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Paris, France*


Def by Thomas Brenac, on Flickr


----------



## stop that

DCFC1 said:


> This thread is about "SKYLINES" ...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are people posting pics of individual buildings ect ?? lol
> 
> 
> We know you like your city but it's a SKYLINE thread on a SKYLINE forum .. there are threads for appreciating buildings/towers ect.. on this site ... please don't saturate this thread with them ..


Go away troll


----------



## jamieb010

^^ He's right tho. The start post introducing the rules says precisely the same


----------



## Skylinelover12

ankara is another booming city....


----------



## doguorsi2

*I S T A N B U L - T U R K E Y *


----------



## rychlik

*Warsaw*


----------



## Check_Mate

Ekaterinburg










Author Mr. F


----------



## wespje1990

www.ad.nl


----------



## Aztecaa13

wespje1990 said:


>


Is there a bus in the water ???  



:lol:


----------



## wespje1990

Aztecaa13 said:


> Is there a bus in the water ???
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


yes


----------



## YalnızAdam

*Tear Gas and Istanbul*


----------



## DCFC1

wespje1990 said:


> yes



Why have you posted this pic here and not kept it for your facebook page ? 


This is a SKYLINE thread ... :nuts:


----------



## DCFC1

Check_Mate said:


> Ekaterinburg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Author Mr. F


Impressive ... But lacks diversity in architecture . :cheers:


----------



## DCFC1

SASH said:


> It might be possible we can become friends someday, if you keep posting such positive things about RTM.


lol.. 

RTM is a great city ... 


I'm well aware of this .


----------



## DCFC1

Yellow Fever said:


> Just to remind everybody about this section's rules.



:cheers:


----------



## cancan-izmir

*İzmir*

Today,


----------



## cardiff

london scene by dennis mitchell, on Flickr

The O2 by Barbara Zemann, on Flickr

Skyscraper City by Daniel Coyle, on Flickr

P5140081-Pano.jpg by Timothy (Chris) Nunan, on Flickr

London skyline seen from Victoria Tower. by Pawel Libera Images, on Flickr

HC9Q4367-1 by rod, on Flickr

Docklands Skyline by entoptika, on Flickr

No.34052 'Lord Dowding' by Peter Trimming, on Flickr

Renaissance and Lewisham Gateway - Lewisham, London by SE9 London, on Flickr

Elephant & Castle by James Evans, on Flickr

from suburbia to the city by michael marsh, on Flickr

3's A Crowd by Tareq Mooradun, on Flickr

A London Sunset from Aldersgate by Eric Johnson, on Flickr



London from Wimbledon by Szabolcs Nagy, on Flickr


----------



## Nonamee377

*Frankfurt*

dead end by ol43, auf Flickr

Frankfurt Friedensbruecke by Dominic Martin, auf Flickr

Frankfurt am Main by Helmut Wendeler aus Hanau, auf Flickr

Frankfurt Skyline by DasKameraAuge, auf Flickr

Frankfurt Morning Skyline by hanslook, auf Flickr


----------



## Luca9A8M

*Milan, Italy*
All photos by Alessandro/Obliot

Varesine, il Duomo e l'Unicredit Tower by Alessandro, su Flickr

Unicredit Tower by Alessandro, su Flickr

Porta Nuova by Alessandro, su Flickr


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw Sunset Skyline by Filip Bramorski


----------



## cardiff

London skyline from Shooter's Hill by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## Skylinelover12

turkey/izmir


----------



## jamieb010

Wow, the first picture of London is absolutely brilliant!


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*Milan*


----------



## AJIekc

Moscow-City.jpg by Vladimir Parfenov, on Flickr










Future by Michael Grech, on Flickr










Moscow will always be in my heart ..большое спасибо &#55357;&#56911; @leonadze by Michael Grech, on Flickr










Москва / Moscow by Michael Grech, on Flickr










Miss Moscow City by Michael Grech, on Flickr


----------



## tramwaj

*Warszawa*









by Pstrykacz


----------



## jamieb010

*Rotterdam*


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

SCROLL >>

Kop van Zuid, Rotterdam by Hans Elbers, on Flickr


----------



## cochise75

*Paris-La Défense, France :*



Cyril said:


> © Cyril - mai 2016.


----------



## System_Halted

Erhan said:


> *Istanbul*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://500px.com/photo/145513619/levent-İstanbul-by-oguz-buktel


:cheers:


----------



## Erhan

^^ It will look even better when Skysmark and Kayakule gets T/O in some months, they will be right in the middle of the cluster to the right.


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*



The City is Ours said:


>


----------



## Avangard-55

Yekaterinburg








Photo by Slava Stepanov


----------



## WUNDER-BAUM

Warsaw


----------



## cancan-izmir

*İzmir*

Today,


----------



## jamieb010

*Rotterdam*



























Source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=855208&page=348


----------



## rychlik

*Warsaw*


----------



## bus driver

*Moscow*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> xanthous haze by in sane, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*



Stratosphere 2020 said:


> Beyond the grasslands grows a city, Rotterdam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Kees Vermaak


----------



## gehenaus

I think the other guy was taking the piss when he made his comment...


----------



## cardiff

ABM (Another Blue Monday) / Manchester, England by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

Harvey Nash Manchester CIO Event 2016 by Harvey Nash, on Flickr










Bethan Tower by thenikonkid, on Flickr

Manchester Twilight, UK [1650x1100] by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr










****.dc-23032016-1267.jpg by ****.dc, on Flickr


----------



## ogonek

MOSCOW



_Night City Dream_ said:


>


----------



## Skylinelover12

goschio said:


> So UK will be soon the only European country with two skyline cities it seems.


Actually turkey have already 3 cities istanbul-ankara-izmir.

And russia have 2 cities Moscow, Jekaterinburg


----------



## NOMAD€

Italy has 2: Milan (keeps growing) - Naples (stuck).

Something happening also in Turin and maybe Rome.


----------



## alexandrei

Genoa too has a sort of skyline


----------



## KlausDiggy

Germany has also 2:

Frankfurt
Essen


----------



## DCFC1

gehenaus said:


> I think the other guy was taking the piss when he made his comment...



I think you're bang on the money.


----------



## DCFC1

KlausDiggy said:


> Germany has also 2:
> 
> Frankfurt
> Essen



Frankfurt and Berlin ?


Actually this is a good point.. Munich's skyline is disappointing for a city of it's size and stature, as is Hamburgs' ...


edit.. just seen Essen .. You think this is better than Berlin ??


----------



## mlody89

wroclaw poland








fb Wroclaw[wroclove]


----------



## KlausDiggy

DCFC1 said:


> Frankfurt and Berlin ?
> 
> 
> Actually this is a good point.. Munich's skyline is disappointing for a city of it's size and stature, as is Hamburgs' ...
> 
> 
> edit.. just seen Essen .. You think this is better than Berlin ??


Yes, the skyline is more concentrated. 
Berlin has several clusters, but no real skyline.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Best highrise cities (German-speaking area)*

*1. Frankfurt am Main*

P1060394F - Frankfurt Skyline by JB Fotofan, auf Flickr

*2. Vienna*

IMG_0020 by ilgatto88, auf Flickr

*3. Berlin*

Berlin Skyline 2014 by Beschty, auf Flickr

*4. Cologne*








Foto: © Raimond Spekking / CC BY-SA 4.0

*5. Munich*








stadtbild-deutschland.org

*6. Düsseldorf*









*7. Hamburg*

Elbphilharmonie by Yanzie2012, auf Flickr

*8. Essen*








Quelle: http://www.derwesten.de

*9. Dortmund*








Panorama Dortmund City by Torben, auf Flickr

*10. Bonn*

Skyline by Mundus Gregorius, auf Flickr

*11. Basel*(Skyscraper bonus ) 

Basel Grenzacher Horn Skyline by Tom Mark, auf Flickr

*12. Mannheim*








source: http://kallebloggt.de/2013/05/31/125-meter-uber-dem-meer/

*13. Zürich*

Buildings and more buildings by jaeschol, auf Flickr

*14. Leipzig*

Die Skyline von Leipzig by Norbert Kaiser, auf Flickr

*15. Offenbach*








source: Adama (DAF)

*16. Bremerhaven*

Bremerhaven Skyline ... by Nord-Regen, auf Flickr

*17.Linz*

Höhenrausch by Robert, auf Flickr

*18. Hannover*

DSCF3869.jpg by malefixjan, auf Flickr

*19. Eschborn*








Quelle: http://hessenschau.de/orte/eschborn-100.html

*20. Nürnberg* 








by canonistan, auf fotocommunity

*21. Halle/Saale* 


Magistrale in Halle(Saale) district Halle-Neustadt by gynti_46, auf Flickr

*22. Jena* 

Jena City by ingo.schuster, auf Flickr

*23. Bochum*

P1080062 by Kostik -Ruhr, auf Flickr


----------



## bus driver

*Moscow*




























Source


----------



## JuMpStyLe4eVeR

- edit: dmca


----------



## goschio

^
I refuse to accept Essen as a skyline city. Nothing more than a high rise and bunch of ugly office blocks. Sorry. Don't even want to start with the rest of Germany. Some scattered highrises at best. 

Barcelona and Madrid also have no real skylines. Nothing but a few skyscrapers, that's it. When you visit Barcelona you never get the feel of a true skyline. You only see here and there individual towers. That's not a skyline.

Of course you can take a photo from a particular angle to make it look dense but in most cases it has nothing to do with reality. 

London, Paris, Frankfurt, Rotterdam, Moscow (can inlclude Yekaterinburg), Istanbul, and Warsaw are the only real European skyline cities.


----------



## Quicksilver

Based on pictures provided on this page I would say UK already has at least 15 cities with skyline and Ukraine at least 6-7


----------



## KlausDiggy

JuMpStyLe4eVeR said:


> Also in addition, München/Múnich hasn't got more than those 4 spared skyscrapers because the population from the city doesn't want skylines.


Munich has 6 skyscrapers (100m)


----------



## JuMpStyLe4eVeR

goschio said:


> Barcelona and Madrid also have no real skylines. Nothing but a few skyscrapers, that's it. When you visit Barcelona you never get the feel of a true skyline. You only see here and there individual towers. That's not a skyline.












no, this is not a skyline; a couple of spared skyscrapers, yes... :crazy:



















the same as Madrid, who can call this a skyline? oke:



















Whatever...



> London, Paris, Frankfurt, Rotterdam, Moscow (can inlclude Yekaterinburg), Istanbul, and Warsaw are the only real European skyline cities.












Well, that's just your personal opinion. Aha so Benidorm also hasn't got a "real" skyline , don't it? (it's not maybe the best "quality" but here we are talking about skylines and skyscrapers, not about how beautiful they are, but that's another personal opinion, as I know many people who like them and I also like most of them. Specially buildings like Torre Lugano).


Whatever... I won't make an internet battle with anyone. If that's your opinion.. Ok! :cheers:


----------



## JuMpStyLe4eVeR

KlausDiggy said:


> Munich has 6 skyscrapers (100m)


True, I did forget that. The BMW building is also a skyscraper, and the HVB-Tower doesn't appear to be but it has 120m! :lol:

Anyways Munich is very beautiful, I've been there for 5 times at the moment (I will be back in the next month), the city center has Marienplatz and all the surrounding area which is sooo beautiful, it's very cultural and historical and it's architectural clashes between gothic, classic architecture and the modernity of Germany are amazing. Konigsplatz is also tremendous, Munich is a city to enjoy from a street view, it doesn't need any skyline in my opinion. kay:


----------



## Check_Mate

St Petersburg

The tallest skyscraper in Europe is on track and will be completed in 2018










Author Ritom-F


----------



## IThomas

*MILAN* FROM ABOVE
Old pics of CityLife & Porta Nuova.

>>>








https://www.facebook.com/milanopano...165096633235/1335763256440075/?type=3&theater








https://www.facebook.com/milanofoto...033074148736/1703112739907434/?type=3&theater​


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ What an amazing picture of Milan that last one is! :cheers:


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow *









http://macos.livejournal.com/1309252.html#cutid1


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

PARIS LA DEFENSE
https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13413218_1736748566579818_1977292737_n.jpg








:nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/warszawaod...877582361279/1075420532506978/?type=3&theater


----------



## Alexenergy

источник


----------



## cancan-izmir

*İzmir*

Today,


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

*Minsk* 












































https://vk.com/zweizwei









https://vk.com/id1690372?z=photo1690372_418902663/album1690372_00/rev


----------



## Dober_86

*Novosibirsk, the capital of Siberia. *



tanidzaki said:


> Новосибирск


----------



## Dober_86

*Kazan, Russia. *



















*The Kazan Kremlin skyline. *


----------



## Quantore

Nice!


----------



## cardiff

Westminster Bridge by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

Royal Victoria Dock by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

London in twilight by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

London Bridge station by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

Tower Bridge by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

Docklands by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

London by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

London Cityscape by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

City by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

Vauxhall by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

London by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

O2 by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

Untitled by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

London by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

London Eye by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

Over the rooftops by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

Docklands by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

City by night by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

Olympic Park by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

London by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

London by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

London by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

St Katherines Dock by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr


----------



## Blackhavvk

Novosibirsk


----------



## alexandrei

Where's the skyline?:lol:


----------



## Blackhavvk

alexandrei said:


> Where's the skyline?:lol:



So many high-rises. Buildings in 70-100 meters. They are in the photo near 50.


----------



## NOMAD€

WOW!11one


----------



## bus driver

...



Izus67 said:


> источник





raisonnable said:


> автор


----------



## wespje1990

ROTTERDAM


----------



## wespje1990

The Hague


----------



## cancan-izmir

*Milano*

Own, today


----------



## alexandrei

*MILANO*


----------



## JuMpStyLe4eVeR

doguorsi2 said:


> Guys, this thread is about European skylines. Dick measuring is not the right fit for this thread. There are a lot of thread where you can do similar meaningless arguments, especially in DLM..
> 
> Let's keep this thread clean and enjoy the beautiful skylines of our cities.


Exactly 🍻

Some pics of Bucharest, another unknown city that's growing fast.


----------



## Blackhavvk

3 pic from Ekaterinburg, Russia


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*BATUMI*


by alonabuslaeva


http://radikal.ru/big/8a6bda0cc4d848dd94a80c8b8c10f86b


http://radikal.ru/big/81be8b11975249479c95c87c34f3189a


----------



## Amen

^^Georgia went crazy! I love this.


----------



## mark1100

Leonardo M. Gaz said:


> *BATUMI*
> 
> 
> 
> http://radikal.ru/big/8a6bda0cc4d848dd94a80c8b8c10f86b


That tall tower looks like an owl starring you down


----------



## cardiff

Sunrise over London's West End by James Burns, on Flickr

City of London by Adrian Teh TX, on Flickr



London by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

London by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr


----------



## Erhan

Anatolian skyline of Istanbul, seen from one of the Prince Islands


DSCF8597 by ZAFER FAYDALI, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

DSC_11524 by Matthijs Peeperkorn, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda

Levent and Maslak combined digitally,








From Folkart Çeşme commercial: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsNvKYGEI_c


----------



## Avangard-55

*Yekaterinburg*


----------



## IThomas

*MILAN*

Porta Nuova











Porta Nuova Skyline by Alessandro​
CityLife


il Bosco Verticale by Nick Photography








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1600857&page=30​


----------



## cochise75

*Paris*





































Source : https://twitter.com/LaDefensefr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Moscow, Russia*


IMG_7786 by suigintou13, on Flickr


----------



## steppenwolf

Wow. Moscow looking amazing there.

i just got back from Bucharest - what an amazing city! A mixture of Paris, Budapest and Moscow maybe?! I was impressed.


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by gazeta


----------



## wespje1990




----------



## Vergelf

*Paris*
La Défense by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*London*
Canary Wharf, London, UK by Dmitry Tkachenko, on Flickr


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*BAKU*









by Lyokin.Photos









by Toghrul Hasanbeyli









by Vusal Orucov


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Frankfurt, Germany*


DSC_1982 by Ryan Spencer, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*Warsaw, Poland*
Sunset Warsaw by Jasiek, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw - NATO summit*










https://www.facebook.com/1766895223...689522346670/1367719483243662/?type=3&theater


----------



## doguorsi2

There goes my taxes.


----------



## hugh

As they say_ livin large_.


----------



## wespje1990

some smaller ones from the netherlands

*leeuwarden*











*Almere*











*Zwolle*










*
Enschede*











*Tilburg*










*Eindhoven*










Groningen


----------



## doguorsi2

*Izmir, Turkey*


IMG_1813 by hasan akkaya, on Flickr


SAM_8399 by BerkeKayalar, on Flickr


IMG_1705 by hasan akkaya, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/1766895223...851959797081/1368850643130546/?type=3&theater


----------



## SASH

*THE HAGUE*


emmer said:


>


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM* Seen from The Hague


emmer said:


>


----------



## Eric Offereins

nice. You don't need supertalls to get a decent skyline (Although it would help of course).


----------



## Quicksilver

London, looking towards Vauxhall by potto:


----------



## cardiff

Sunny outlook by Alan Bloom, on Flickr

Sunset across the Thames at Greenwich 2 by [email protected], on Flickr

London by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

Docklands by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

City of London by davidcl0nel, on Flickr

Room with a view for sale by peckhamryecrow, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*



Fredi said:


>


----------



## SASH

*FRANKFURT*

I found some Frankfurt shots taken from interesting point of views

Frankfurt/Main by Tobias Münch, on Flickr
Frankfurt/Main by Tobias Münch, on Flickr
Frankfurt/Main by Tobias Münch, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*LONDON*

The same goes for these London shots

London by Tobias Münch, on Flickr
London by Tobias Münch, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ISTANBUL*

And also these ones!

Morning view to the asian side of Istanbul by Andreas Mezger, on Flickr
Locked in for the next two days by Melissa Maples, on Flickr
Istanbul by David Curry, on Flickr
DSC09614 by Orhan Kılıç, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*PARIS*

Paris # La Défense by Jean-Lø Phøtø, on Flickr
vue sur la defense paris "the place" by christian vicq, on Flickr
Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*WARSAW*

Warsaw, skyline by Massimo Usai, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*BARCELONA*

Barcelona by Säde Suominen, on Flickr
Barcelona by annebethvis, on Flickr


----------



## RayMcK

a few towers should be missing to the left of the "twisting tower" but I'm ready to stand corrected.


AJIekc said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=134201851&postcount=13931
> 
> :drool:


----------



## cardiff

London Dawn by Scott Hammond, on Flickr

Adagio by Otto Berkeley, on Flickr

Barbican Sunrise by James Burns, on Flickr


----------



## kisssme




----------



## Vergelf

AJIekc said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=134201851&postcount=13931
> 
> :drool:


I'd like some European city to atleast put up a fight.


----------



## Yellow Fever

All bs posts deleted, this is a skyline thread, not a political thread.

Btw, Moscow skyline looks awesome.


----------



## Blackpool88

meteoforumitalia said:


> *MILAN*


My only gripe with this is the relationship between street level and the tall buildings, the wide road and general lack of density around the tall building detract from the 'big city' feel I get from this.

That is something that I really like about The City and to a similar but slightly lesser extent, Paris.


----------



## stop that

Great looking buildings tho, some of the most attractive in europe


----------



## Tiaren

Well, Milanese/Italians got class and style! 
Lol, first time I ever agree with stop that on something. XD


----------



## IThomas

Some pics from Milan's CityLife district, involving an area of 36.6 hectares
Project by Isozaki, Hadid, Libeskind + other Italian architecture firms  


allee by stefano montagna


















gianky1946


















https://www.facebook.com/CityLifeMi...270535198717/2013168865575548/?type=3&theater









https://www.flickr.com/photos/claudiober/27568887552/sizes/h/


----------



## Jonathan.Pellicano

Milan and London are my favorites


----------



## cancan-izmir

*İzmir*

Today,


----------



## Blackpool88

Tiaren said:


> Well, Milanese/Italians got class and style!
> Lol, first time I ever agree with stop that on something. XD


I wasn't commenting on the quality of the building, I agree with you on that, but for me the relationship between a skyscraper and street level is equally important to its profile on the skyline, I like true urban density and I don't see that in that Milan picture, I guess this is part of the price you pay for having a designated high-rise zone in a European city (but again La Defence and Canary Wharf pull this off quite well)


----------



## IThomas

Porta Nuova can not be compared to La Defanse or Canary Wharf for a simple reason: the towers that you see in that pic were built on an abandoned area which has on its immediate borders buildings of different time periods and neighborhoods with different "souls". The whole Porta Nuova masterplan was conceived to "sew up" the urban fabric and give it a more "human" impact, respecting the nearest areas. (the project is still incomplete, indeed miss the contemporary botanical garden and other towers which will be built by demolishing old buildings and not only). 

However, we are confident on the fact that the skyline can be enriched in the future. Near Porta Nuova, there is a dismitted area of more than 60 hectares that could host new skyscrapers / highrises. See more http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=134099280&postcount=1658

What about CityLife (3 km away from Porta Nuova)? It is another story. The area once hosted the ancient trade fair of Milan. When the city built a new exhibition complex in the suburbs near the main axis roads, the Fiera di Milano decided to sell the old property. A tender was launched, different real estate companies and architectural firms participated to redesign the entire area. Insurance group Generali won the tender, with a project designed by Isozaki, Hadid and Libeskind. Other famous archistars like Renzo Piano and Norman Foster participated with other real estate developers, but they failed to win.


----------



## IThomas

^^
Pic is old, but give a general overview 








https://www.facebook.com/milanofoto...033074148736/1703112739907434/?type=3&theater


----------



## Can't touch this

*İzmir*


----------



## cardiff

Sunrise over London's West End by James Burns, on Flickr

The Shard and Canary Wharf at dawn by James Burns, on Flickr

The moon over The City of London by James Burns, on Flickr

Green Park and St James's Park at first light by James Burns, on Flickr

St Paul's sunrise silhouette by James Burns, on Flickr

Green Park and St James's Park at first light by James Burns, on Flickr

Canary Wharf by davidcl0nel, on Flickr

View across Greenwich Park taking in The Shard, the City of London, River Thames, National Maritime Museum, Queen's House, the Old Royal Naval College, and Canary Wharf. Greenwich Park, Greenwich, London by Roman Hobler, on Flickr

Panorama looking to Canary Wharf, with King William and Queen Mary Courts and colonnades. Old Royal Naval College, Greenwich, London by Roman Hobler, on Flickr

Canary Wharf 600d 50mm x3 by saundersfay, on Flickr

Warm... by peckhamryecrow, on Flickr

South London from the Shard by JonCombe, on Flickr

Whitechapel Twilight by James Burns, on Flickr

Moon rise over the West End by James Burns, on Flickr


----------



## Countach

Blackpool88 said:


> I wasn't commenting on the quality of the building, I agree with you on that, but for me the relationship between a skyscraper and street level is equally important to its profile on the skyline, I like true urban density and I don't see that in that Milan picture, I guess this is part of the price you pay for having a designated high-rise zone in a European city (but again La Defence and Canary Wharf pull this off quite well)


Instead I prefer when skyscrapers are part of the city center and they are integrated in the city. That's why I prefer Milan over Paris. I find some similarities between Milan and London (even if London has more towers), because they have different clusters and a very good design of the towers.
About density, some new towers are coming in Milan and will be really built, unlike many proposed towers around Europe that will never become real.


----------



## NOMAD€

In Milan there's a (most of the times cursed) building law/rule which doesn't allow to build denser and higher.
I guess other cities have different and "more friendly" laws/rules.


----------



## Tiaren

*Frankfurt:*









By Beggi: http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de/forum/showpost.php?p=529785&postcount=410


----------



## bus driver

Moscow



ogonek said:


> https://vk.com/otkritiearena


----------



## wespje1990

- edit


----------



## wespje1990

- edit


----------



## Blackhavvk

- edit


----------



## stop that

KlausDiggy said:


> With WinX 110m under construction.


Damn that looks good


----------



## cardiff

Manchester Skyline by Tomasz kozak, on Flickr


----------



## Pew

- edit


----------



## Quicksilver

Manchester is getting really good.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Paris, France*


Paris ! by La voie de l'ombre, on Flickr


----------



## Union Man

Stratford in East London is starting to develop its own little skyline.



The Shard Baby said:


> From Level 31 of One Canada Square (20.07.2016):
> 
> Stratford from One Canada Square (20.07.2016) by The Shard Baby 2006-2016, on Flickr


----------



## RayMcK

hopefully this means Stratford will get gentrified. 


Union Man said:


> Stratford in East London is starting to develop its own little skyline.


----------



## cardiff

City from One Bishops Square by User:Colin, on Flickr

Canary Wharf by David Cane, on Flickr

WP_20160722_17_51_25_Rich by Andrew Yool, on Flickr

Fire Of London by Dave Feaster, on Flickr

London Sunset by Skyline, on Flickr


----------



## Quicksilver

Core Rising did a bunch of brilliant photos today



Core Rising said:


> DPP_0059 by corerising, on Flickr





Core Rising said:


> DPP_0083 by corerising, on Flickr
> 
> DPP_0084 by corerising, on Flickr


Stratford is really now like something from China with amount of construction there:

DPP_0068 by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## stop that

Stratford is becoming another good cluster in london, it will look even better when all the u/c towers are complete (so many uc in stratford), going to have great density, and to think its considered to be one of londons minor clusters:banana:


----------



## Quicksilver

stop that said:


> Stratford is becoming another good cluster in london, it will look even better when all the u/c towers are complete (so many uc in stratford), going to have great density, and to think its considered to be one of londons minor clusters:banana:


Yes, Stratford it's going through boom time now with more towers U/C over 100 m than any other Western European city. And more to come there too.


----------



## stop that

Core rising is a great photographer does some great shots of london


----------



## DCFC1

stop that said:


> Core rising is a great photographer does some great shots of london



Is that what you like 


You like photos of London on here ?


----------



## Vergelf

*Frankfurt*
EZB und Skyline Frankfurt by filmaniac, on Flickr


----------



## DCFC1

Vergelf said:


> *Frankfurt*
> EZB und Skyline Frankfurt by filmaniac, on Flickr



Gotta say that is an awesome pic of Frankfurt :cheers:


----------



## cardiff

London Skyline at Sunrise by entoptika, on Flickr

Architecture_London_Vauxhall by Negel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Birmingham


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Madrid*


Madrid skyline by Matteo Liberati, auf Flickr


Sahara dust by Javier Martinez Moran, auf Flickr


Madrid by Only simple photos, auf Flickr


Madrid y su cielo by P. HELLIN, auf Flickr


Bordes urbanos, caminos de hierro, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, auf Flickr


Complejo Cuatro Torres - Madrid by Juaberna, auf Flickr


3 torres? by Zu Sanchez, auf Flickr


----------



## nowytarg

Warsaw


The_Photographer said:


>





The_Photographer said:


>


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Milan*


Milano porta nuova district. #milano #milan #milao #mailand #skyscrapers #grattacieli #portanuova #cielo #ciel #cielomania #window #janela #finestra #atmosfera #arte #hystory #torre #unicredit #solaria #boscoverticale #garibaldi #cesarpelli #diamond by Sergio Sierra, auf Flickr


Milano City by Stefano Bertolotti, auf Flickr


----------



## doguorsi2

..


----------



## DidacXavier

*BENIDORM*

Benidorm by Sergio Herrería, en Flickr

Benidorm by Joaquin Galindo Milian, en Flickr

Benidorm by Ana Echebarria, en Flickr

Benidorm by Edgaras Vaicikevicius, en Flickr

(026/15) Benidorm de punta a punta by Pablo Arias López, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier

*BARCELONA*

Barcelona Skyline by Josep Mª Pascual, en Flickr

Barcelona by Prad Patel, en Flickr


----------



## cardiff




----------



## Iluminat

Warsaw



kafarek said:


> DSC03897_DxO by Robert Frw, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_4451 by Robert Frw, on Flickr


----------



## cochise75

*Paris La Défense*



Source : Page Facebook de l'EPADESA


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*LA DEFENSE DISTRICT. GRAND PARIS*
http://img.bfmtv.com/i/0/0/9e1/9370a9a0e47b6af2b17f4397b0909.jpg


----------



## bus driver

*Moscow MIBC*



V_mih said:


> https://vk.com/bestroofers


----------



## IThomas

MILAN

*Porta Nuova*








https://www.facebook.com/milanopano...165096633235/1403531312996602/?type=3&theater

*CityLife*
>>>








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...31606510601.2174416.1298524014&type=3&theater​


----------



## doguorsi2

*Izmir Turkey *☪

SAM_0038 by BerkeKayalar, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

We don't need skyscrapers or supertalls in The Netherlands to have decent (skyline) clusters! I prefer this instead of 5 or 6 Skyscrapers build randomly over the city. Density is the word!

*AMSTERDAM*


AMS guy said:


> Zuidas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bron


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Kop van Zuid by Bozidar Martincic, on Flickr
Kop van Zuid by Bozidar Martincic, on Flickr
Harbour Tours by Bozidar Martincic, on Flickr
Maashaven by Bozidar Martincic, on Flickr
Hofplein by Bozidar Martincic, on Flickr
Spoorweghavenbridge by Bozidar Martincic, on Flickr


----------



## Avangard-55

Moscow









untitled Ivan Karpov


----------



## bus driver

del.


----------



## HD

Frankfurt's central cluster









Source: Hilton Frankfurt









Source: Hotels.com / Hilton Frankfurt









Source: museumlifestyle.com









Source: pfnphoto.com

Bit old (some towers missing), but still nice - Skyline Honey by Jumeirah








Source: Jumeirah Frankfurt


----------



## drawabeats

*WARSAW*

WARSZAWA by Drawabeats drawabeats, on Flickr


----------



## ZST

SASH said:


> We don't need skyscrapers or supertalls in The Netherlands to have decent (skyline) clusters! I prefer this instead of 5 or 6 Skyscrapers build randomly over the city. Density is the word!
> 
> *AMSTERDAM*


That does look cozier than Warsaw or Madrid.


----------



## DCFC1

My new top ten for Europe 

1. London ... Biggest and Best .. 

2. Paris .. The most beautiful city on this earth 

3. Moscow .... That cluster .. just WOW ... 

4. Berlin ..... This skyline I'm in love with .. it represents Europe and hope.. 

5. Warsaw ... this city and skyline is right up there . 

6. Frankfurt... Kinda fossilized but still can't be ignored. .. will be overtaken by Berlin 

7. Rotterdam ... Bombed to hell in 1939/40 .. the recovery is there to be seen ... 

8. Birmingham ... THE 19TH CEN workshop of the world and invisible in this place .. 

9. Madrid ... Capital of a global empire and looking sleek .. 

10. Amsterdam ... Yes pleeez .. more pics ? again an invisible city in this place


----------



## wespje1990

small dutch skylines part 3

Apeldoorn








http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/2701986.jpg


Lelystad








http://static.zoom.nl/D3E192D7E532D6C301774F9B5952F09B-aan-het-zilverpark-lelystad.jpg

Arnhem








https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1603/24681597899_3afb2fd0a8_b.jpg

Emmen








http://home.planet.nl/~mense046/emmen3/dsc0134.jpg


----------



## Nadia90

My top 10
1 London
2 The Hague
3 Istanbul
4 Paris
5 Frankfurt
6 Warsaw
7 Rotterdam
8 Amsterdam
9 Vienna
10 Madrid


----------



## VITORIA MAN

i dont like tops


----------



## SASH

DCFC1 said:


> Amsterdam ... Yes pleeez .. more pics ? again an invisible city in this place


As you wish!

1
zuid-as amsterdam by somewhereinamsterdam, on Flickr


2
2016.02.11_11422_Amsterdam Zuid_VIRM by rcbrug, on Flickr

3
Moonlight over Zuidas - #Amsterdam, #Netherlands by Marinus Snyman, on Flickr

4
500 Beethovenstraat by Matthijs Borghgraef, on Flickr

5
Zuidas by DennisM2, on Flickr

6
DSC_0237 by Donna - De Kijkdozen, on Flickr

7
IMG_2580 by Momo1435, on Flickr

8
De Omval. by albert bakker, on Flickr

9
Amsterdam : De Omval. by albert bakker, on Flickr

10
De Omval by Martijn, on Flickr


----------



## wespje1990

Nice, looks a bit like canary wharf.



SASH said:


>


----------



## cardiff

3941 London from the air by andy linden, on Flickr

London Skyline at Sunset by TangMan, on Flickr

Rising from the rooftops. by philverney, on Flickr


----------



## HD

(My Pic)


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

cardiff said:


> London Skyline at Sunset by TangMan, on Flickr


----------



## elculo

DCFC1 said:


> My new top ten for Europe
> 
> 
> 4. Berlin ..... This skyline I'm in love with .. it represents Europe and hope..
> 
> 6. Frankfurt... Kinda fossilized but still can't be ignored. .. will be overtaken by Berlin


Sorry to ask but did i miss something?

Berlin has a TV-tower, some highrises, 10 buildings higher 100m if you count spires, highest is 125m (132 with spire) and that's it, and you think it is overtaking Frankfurt (29 buildings higher 100m, higest 259m, 300 with spire, 5 higher than 200m)? Really?

Berlin has one single tower with more than 100m u/c (118m), Frankfurt has 5 (185, 172, 160, 140, 110m) and another 5 or 6 going to start construction within the next year...


----------



## ZST

Why Dutch are so awesome?


----------



## R.T.

elculo said:


> Sorry to ask but did i miss something?
> 
> Berlin has a TV-tower, some highrises, 10 buildings higher 100m if you count spires, highest is 125m (132 with spire) and that's it, and you think it is overtaking Frankfurt (29 buildings higher 100m, higest 259m, 300 with spire, 5 higher than 200m)? Really?
> 
> Berlin has one single tower with more than 100m u/c (118m), Frankfurt has 5 (185, 172, 160, 140, 110m) and another 5 or 6 going to start construction within the next year...


Don't worry about the tops 10 of DCFC1! His only goal is to put each month a top 10, with London on first place of course, whatever the rest of the top. 

He changes the rank of other cities just to put them regularly to the last places. 
Like this, in the minds of visitors: "London = first, and the rest is negligible". I hope he is paid by the city of London to do that, otherwise it's very sad.

Here they are his lasts top ten, just for the fun:
August 2016
1. London ... Biggest and Best .. 
2. Paris .. The most beautiful city on this earth 
3. Moscow .... That cluster .. just WOW ... 
4. Berlin ..... This skyline I'm in love with .. it represents Europe and hope.. 
5. Warsaw ... this city and skyline is right up there . 
6. Frankfurt... Kinda fossilized but still can't be ignored. .. will be overtaken by Berlin 
7. Rotterdam ... Bombed to hell in 1939/40 .. the recovery is there to be seen ... 
8. Birmingham ... THE 19TH CEN workshop of the world and invisible in this place .. 
9. Madrid ... Capital of a global empire and looking sleek .. 
10. Amsterdam ... Yes pleeez .. more pics ? again an invisible city in this place

July 2016
1. London ... Easily the biggest and best city in Europe.. Anyone who disagrees is ignorant or stupid. 
2. Moscow ..... That cluster is uber impressive.. and it's a massive city.. 
3. Madrid... Capital city and ooozing lustre .. it gets zilch on this site from the usual suspects .. 
4. Amsterdam... Always will be above Rotterdam in the REAL world .. but NOT on this site for some reason lol lol 
5. frankfort... I'm bowing down to the geeks on here who like the pics ! lol .. yeah it's ok .. but waaaaay over rated as a city .. (village lol ) 
6. Rome ... A skyline echoing thru history ... 
7. Warsaw ...A sea of Boring ugly commie architecture with pleasant shoots of 21st century creeping thru .. still a looooong way to go .. 
8. Berlin ... Uber city with an uber history ... the future of Europe lies here .. 
9. Paris... a Museum. Tourists are in heaven tho lol 
10. Naples/Napoli .... never mentioned on here ... ever .. this site has it's OBSESSED posters lol lol


----------



## Amen

Warsaw in few years. 
Left side of Vistula








Right side of Vistula

















Most of this buildings is u/c. In few years Warsaw will be top European city.


----------



## drawabeats

Adam first visualisation is verry sh......tty


----------



## Iluminat

^^It's unofficial and we have no idea how the skyscrapers in Port Praski will look like.


----------



## cancan-izmir

*İzmir*


----------



## DCFC1

cancan-izmir said:


>





Thing is ,and I don't wanna be too cynical here .. Believe me I don't .. 

But I've gotta feeling I'm gonna be seeing those wavy buildings many , many times to come on this thread ... just like Baku and a few others .. lol ..Just like with the "Frankfurt" skyline and just like with "Rotterdam" ... :bash:


----------



## DCFC1

Avangard-55 said:


> Moscow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> untitled Ivan Karpov



Hey wow !! 

That's a cool pic ... 


New one for me ... 


Jeeez ... 



Need to see it from this angle again :lol:


----------



## doguorsi2

You are such a disturbed individual. Seek help, seriously. Stop harassing people. Share your pictures if you've got any, if not just gtfo


----------



## KlausDiggy

elculo said:


> Sorry to ask but did i miss something?
> 
> Berlin has a TV-tower, some highrises, 10 buildings higher 100m if you count spires, highest is 125m (132 with spire) and that's it, and you think it is overtaking Frankfurt (29 buildings higher 100m, higest 259m, 300 with spire, 5 higher than 200m)? Really?
> 
> Berlin has one single tower with more than 100m u/c (118m), Frankfurt has 5 (185, 172, 160, 140, 110m) and another 5 or 6 going to start construction within the next year...




Frankfurt has 30 buildings 100m+.
(31 with Henninger Tower)


Neues Diagramm Frankfurt by Klaus Kühnast, auf Flickr


By comparison, Berlin with 10 buildings.
(11 with Upper West)

Neues Diagramm Berlin by Klaus Kühnast, auf Flickr


----------



## Pew

cancan-izmir said:


>


I have a new shop with bright white light in the building in front of mine now, it is terrible. No need for public lightning anymore thanks for this shop  
And with the lightnings on this building, I bet people from Izmir can't see the stars in the sky no more, not sure this is a good thing at all...


----------



## Tiaren

KlausDiggy said:


> By comparison, Berlin with 10 buildings.
> (11 with Upper West)
> 
> Neues Diagramm Berlin by Klaus Kühnast, auf Flickr



Poor, poor Berlin... hno: And they will very likely vote Lefts and Greens into their next government. Meaning: No more highrises for the next 5 years. Everything over 60m will be blocked. :lol:


----------



## Skylinelover12

moscow istanbul and franfurt those 3 are very impressive,and new cities going to be added to this list in next years i can tell.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Izmir*



BerkeKayalar said:


> SAM_0487 by BerkeKayalar, on Flickr
> 
> SAM_0494 by BerkeKayalar, on Flickr
> 
> SAM_0500 by BerkeKayalar, on Flickr


----------



## dminer

Izmir is doing good job with the varied height of new towers. Way too often cities build a bunch of 200+ sticks with no midrisies to fill up the skyline 'mass'. It's a good base and Izmir's skyline shall look very natural in few years.



Tiaren said:


> Poor, poor Berlin... hno: And they will very likely vote Lefts and Greens into their next government. Meaning: No more highrises for the next 5 years. Everything over 60m will be blocked. :lol:


How much office space Berlin has right now? One would think the demand would naturally 'force' the skyscrapers influx. Sure, Germany ain't centralized the way London or Paris dominate within their respective countries, but it's still the biggest city of the EU's biggest economy.


----------



## Blackhavvk

Ekaterinburg


mr. F said:


> Екатеринбург


----------



## cancan-izmir

*Izmir*

Today,


----------



## SASH

Mods! Why did you delete my reply? Than you should also delete Amen's reply. He or she is the one who is bashing Dutch Cities! I've never bashed a city on SSC.



Amen said:


> ^^
> BTW How someone can put Amsterdam higher than Paris... This person is mental. Paris is an amazing city. And this forum is about skyscrapers which Amsterdam doesn't have. And Warsaw isn't communists anylonger. *Rotterdam looks more communists than Warsaw.* Warsaw is glassed. Most visited places in* Amsterdam* are Red Light District and coffee shops. *It's boring city*. People everywhere.


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Rotterdamse skyline by Martijn Barendse, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


Frankfurt Skyline by Carsten Frohn, auf Flickr


----------



## SASH

^^
Frankfurts Sahneseite


----------



## ghettobird

Can't wait how the Frankfurt turns out after the U/C towers finished and those further in the pipeline starting. Looks great already.


----------



## cochise75

*Paris*



Source : Page Facebook de Wazim Photos










Source : Compte Twitter de l'EPADESA


----------



## Mr_Dru

I rank the The Hague higher then Amsterdam. Amsterdam has quality designfull skyscrapers, but it has height-restrictions because of Schiphol. 

The Hague (its not the top in Europe, but I rank them higher then Amsterdam)









Also I like The Hague as complete skyscraper city. Maybe like London, The Hague business district is located in the city center. Its very livable area. Like the Amsterdam business district is located at the edge of the city far away from the city centre. The skyscrapers of Rotterdam are in the centre, but this city doesn't have a soul.

Modern meets history







[/URL]


----------



## Harbornite

Some lovely shots there. I like the look of Frankfurt, I'm also fond of Berlin (mainly for the TV tower). It goes without saying that the two classic skylines of Europe are London and Paris.


----------



## SASH

Mr_Dru said:


> The skyscrapers of Rotterdam are in the centre, *but this city doesn't have a soul.*


The citizens are the soul of the city. 
By the way. Rotterdam nowadays is more lively than The Hague.


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








by radosław paszkowski








by peterb787








by georgiopl
















by kafarek


----------



## o0ink

*Vienna DC Skyline:*









www.stefanleitner.com


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

SCROL>>>

Room with a view - Peaceful 2015! by Ronald, on Flickr


----------



## cochise75

*Lyon, France*



CoDen said:


> Lyon by night by *MARIE DAILLOUX*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Lyon-France by *Thibaut Rubella*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> The electric tower by *Stéphane NinO*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Lyon by *Matt Gensler*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Lyon, sunset over Part-Dieu Skyline by *Pierre Paqueton*, on Flickr


----------



## Adler1

Amen said:


> LOL
> There is 3 u/c glasses skyscraper in Warsaw - Generation 140m will be finished in this year I think.
> There is many others announced that they start building in 2016 for example Mennica Legacy 130m and Karimpol 195m and there are other announced like Chmielna Bussines Center and Port Praski - on the other side of Vistula River.
> 
> Warsaw is capital city and bussines center of Poland for god sake.:lol:
> And it will be growing fast. But Frankfurt is also great city.


I never said, Warsaw wasn't growing but I didn't mention most of Frankfurt's current projects, I was just referring to the complex. Of course there is much more going on right now in Frankfurt. But Warsaw is also a great city.


----------



## Adler1

dminer said:


> That's why I said "Frankfurt's current stage"  I'm fully aware about the competition's impressive lineup coming up and that it ain't content letting us catch-up


It's always good to have competition. Frankfurt and Warsaw both have no national competitors in terms of highrises so they will be natural competitors soon. The race is on!


----------



## KlausDiggy

Amen said:


> LOL
> There is 3 u/c glasses skyscraper in Warsaw - Generation 140m will be finished in this year I think.
> There is many others announced that they start building in 2016 for example Mennica Legacy 130m and Karimpol 195m and there are other announced like Chmielna Bussines Center and Port Praski - on the other side of Vistula River.


Frankfurt has 5 Towers u/c and warsaw 3.

It is clear who the winner is.  

In Frankfurt counts especially the roof height and not the total height with antennas / spires like in Warsaw.


----------



## Amen

Really? I can't even name it








.


----------



## Adler1

^Well it has 4 luxury apartments + a Restaurant + a viewing platform on top. So it counts! 

I don't like these crazy spires either, this includes Frankfurt's Commerzbank Tower, its kinda fake, it just shouldn't count..


----------



## frankfurtgermany

So zero towers u/c 150+ meters. 
By the way what is the height without the spire on that chmielnal! I've to be honest I dislike most towers with large spires and it shouldn't be added to the towers total height. To me it feels like cheating a spire costs like literally nothing if you compare it with adding floors to get to the same height.


----------



## Iluminat

frankfurtgermany said:


> By the way what is the height without the spire on that chmielnal!


Afaik it should be 242 meters so slightly higher than Palace of Culture with a spire (237 m).


----------



## frankfurtgermany

Iluminat said:


> Afaik it should be 242 meters so slightly higher than Palace of Culture with a spire (237 m).



Why would they add a 68 meter long spire?


----------



## KlausDiggy

Adler1 said:


> ^Well it has 4 luxury apartments + a Restaurant + a viewing platform on top. So it counts!
> 
> I don't like these crazy spires either, this includes Frankfurt's Commerzbank Tower, its kinda fake, it just shouldn't count..


But the Commerzbank Tower is like the Empire State Building.

Its antenna mast counts to the total height (Because it is a walkable reinforced concrete structure), but not the antenna itself.


The only towers in Warsaw that count for me with the total height are Palace of Culture and Science and Warsaw Spire.


----------



## bus driver

Warsaw vs Frankfurt opcorn: 


*Moscow*



Karl von Keyserling said:


>


----------



## KlausDiggy

Paris # La Défense by Jean-Lø Phøtø (on holidays), auf Flickr


Paris la Defense France by Gilles Letang, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

Koningsdam in Rotterdam panorama by Pieter van Roijen, auf Flickr


----------



## Amen

KlausDiggy said:


> Frankfurt has 5 Towers u/c and warsaw 3.


Well Sienna Towers are 2x130m + 86m tower. 

So it's 5 to 5. And Warsaw's skyscrapers are way better quality so. Warsaw is winner. :banana:


----------



## KlausDiggy

That's a matter of opinion.

Warsaw skyscraper are not more qualitative than Frankfurts.


----------



## frankfurtgermany

*DISCUSS: Best Modern European Skyline (Part3)*



Amen said:


> Well Sienna Towers are 2x130m + 86m tower.
> 
> So it's 5 to 5. And Warsaw's skyscrapers are way better quality so. Warsaw is winner. :banana:



Warsaw:
Generation park: 140m
Sienna towers: 2x 130m
Spark: 130m 
Siena tower: 86m

Frankfurt:
Omniturm: 185m
The grand: 172m
Marienturm: 155m
Neuer henninger turn: 140m
Winx: 110m
(Towers below 100 meters aren't included)
To be honest it's clear here who the winner is. 

Better quality?


----------



## Amen

@frankfurtgermany I'm not talking about highness but about quality of the elevation and architecture. Warsaw's skyscrapers look more stylish.


----------



## Amen

RayMcK said:


> In Frankfurt german culture is nowhere to be found


Because of WWII. German cities were compeletly destroyed. But I like Frankfurter altstadt.


----------



## frankfurtgermany

To bad really big and rich cities like Hamburg and Munich don't like skyscrapers... Frankfurt is more like a small town compared to those cities. But Frankfurt is doing really well in terms of skyline with only having around 780.000 people.


----------



## RayMcK

I was there in Summer of 2015, I really hope this revitalisation you're talking about occurred after that date 'cause.


KlausDiggy said:


> Gradually, these towers are also revitalized / restored.
> 
> When were you there?
> 
> Meanwhile are many towers like Deutsche Bank Towers, Silver Tower, Euro Center completely recladded.
> 
> And there are some districts where Muslims are in the minority.
> For example Sachsenhausen, Westend.


----------



## cardiff

089. London skyline from One New Change. 23 July 2016. Ref-D121-P089 by Paul Fuller, on Flickr

079. London skyline from One New Change. 23 July 2016. Ref-D121-P079 by Paul Fuller, on Flickr

London at night by vgallova, on Flickr

The Tower of London by mesmoland, on Flickr

London skyline from Greenwich Park. by Philip Lewis, on Flickr


----------



## Adler1

Amen said:


> @KlausDiggy Question was which one will be better in 5 years...


Actually, I think Warsaw is closer to Frankfurt now because in the next years or so Frankfurt will be adding several new towers to its exisiting skyline including an honest 228m tower, no spire, etc (approved), 185m (U/C), 180m (approved), 172m (U/C), 170m (approved), 155m (U/C), 140m (U/C), 140m (approved),130m (approved), 110m (U/C), 100m (approved), 100m (approved) + 90m, 80m, etc - many of these key towers are already U/C. And I am not even taking the future Brexit impact on Frankfurt into account...


----------



## Adler1

*Frankfurt Skyline 2016*










http://www.raegm.de/


----------



## Amen

Adler1 said:


> Actually, I think Warsaw is closer to Frankfurt now because in the next years or so Frankfurt will be adding several new towers


So does Warsaw. You mean new towers which pics were linked somewhere up there? This soviet tower with some glass egg on the top it doesn't count. It's not skyscraper.









Because of quality of buildings it is like 2 for 1. 2 buildings in Frankfurt is like 1 building in Warsaw.


----------



## NOMAD€

:hilarious


----------



## Union Man

Frankfurt looks great, I think it helps that it doesn't have many mid-rises. It goes from very low-rise buildings to skyscrapers, which helps make the skyline look more prominent.


----------



## bus driver

KlausDiggy said:


> *scroll>>>*












I'm sorry, but it was so provocative colors


----------



## Adler1

Amen said:


> Because of quality of buildings it is like 2 for 1. 2 buildings in Frankfurt is like 1 building in Warsaw.


I don't think Warsaw has much quality overall. Just glass on glass on glass, pretty dull designs. I prefer classic designs over glass. For instance, that's why NYC's skyline is so much cooler than the Dubai skyline will ever be. Classic always wins.


----------



## KlausDiggy

bus driver said:


> I'm sorry, but it was so provocative colors


^^no problem 
looks fantastic


----------



## dminer

Adler1 said:


> And I am not even taking the future Brexit impact on Frankfurt into account...


Or it won't gain much. There isn't 1 clear destination for business to establish their EU entry HQs anymore, a scenario where multiple cities gain a bit out of London's "exit" while none single one gains all of it is likely. Perhaps Frankfurt will get the most out of it, but there's multiple cities like Paris, Dublin, Warsaw, Brussels etc of which each may take a piece of the brexit "pie" too for various reasons (Paris - 2nd largest EU metropolis, Dublin - the only other english-speaking EU capital city sans London, Warsaw - financial center for Eastern part of EU, Brussels - political center of EU)


----------



## Union Man

dminer said:


> Or it won't gain much. There isn't 1 clear destination for business to establish their EU entry HQs anymore, a scenario where multiple cities gain a bit out of London's "exit" while none single one gains all of it is likely. Perhaps Frankfurt will get the most out of it, but there's multiple cities like Paris, Dublin, Warsaw, Brussels etc of which each may take a piece of the brexit "pie" too for various reasons (Paris - 2nd largest EU metropolis, Dublin - the only other english-speaking EU capital city sans London, Warsaw - financial center for Eastern part of EU, Brussels - political center of EU)


Although there doesn't appear to be much of a slowdown in London, with more proposals submitted since Brexit.


----------



## dminer

Union Man said:


> Although there doesn't appear to be much of a slowdown in London, with more proposals submitted since Brexit.


No one should expect immediate slowdown in London's projects or boom in other cities. Effects of a shift like this won't be clear for multiple years. I don't expect much negatives in London anyway. It will still remain one of the most important cities in the world and a big metropolis in itself. But losing its priviled EU entry position will 'benefit' other EU cities at least to some degree.


----------



## Amen

Adler1 said:


> For instance, that's why NYC's skyline is so much cooler than the Dubai skyline will ever be. Classic always wins.


I prefer Shanghai over NYC. But Frankfurt is still good. That pic you linked is great. It's good because the buildings are pretty stick together. Warsaw's buildings are situated on the long distance.


----------



## DanielFredette

nice


----------



## Adler1

Amen said:


> I prefer Shanghai over NYC. But Frankfurt is still good. That pic you linked is great. It's good because the buildings are pretty stick together. Warsaw's buildings are situated on the long distance.


That pic is misleading a bit. Frankfurt's towers are not as close to each other as it appears (with some exceptions). The layout is actually more similar to Atlanta but the new towers will fill some of the gaps...


----------



## Amen

I would say Frankfurt is more like Philadelphia than Atlanta. I was in Bad Vilbel and there is a great perspective from hill on Frankfurt's downtown.


----------



## Adler1

Amen said:


> I would say Frankfurt is more like Philadelphia than Atlanta. I was in Bad Vilbel and there is a great perspective from hill on Frankfurt's downtown.


Maybe a mix of both. I used to live in the Atlanta region so I am aware of the similarities between Frankfurt and Atlanta, but I have to agree the natural setting in Philadelphia in combination with the skyline is more comparable. However, Philly's skyline is way more impressive and more dense. Frankfurt and Atlanta both have rather scattered skylines. Btw, Philadelphia and Frankfurt are official partner cities now. 

Frankfurt has two main clusters, similar to Atlanta, while Philly only has one major downtown cluster.










http://peberhardt.net/


----------



## Union Man

*London*


London skyline (4) by Malcolm, on Flickr

Canary Wharf Skyline by ben veasey, on Flickr

London by ben veasey, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/michalosta...432809494712/1176029462468378/?type=3&theater


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








by warsaw4u
















by warsaw insider /fb


----------



## derUlukai

frankfurt :rock:


----------



## Union Man

Amen said:


> What is the point of making skyscrapers for living in the city center? Center is for business - hotels, banks, office. Who would like to live in city center. I can work in city center but I want to live outside.


I think your find residential developments in city centres are having a renaissance, especially in Western Europe/North America. The ease of having your workplace; amenities such as restaurants, theatres and other cultural venues on your doorstep is an attraction, especially to young professionals who desire city living.


----------



## Amen

Union Man said:


> I think your find residential developments in city centres are having a renaissance, especially in Western Europe/North America. The ease of having your workplace; amenities such as restaurants, theatres and other cultural venues on your doorstep is an attraction, especially to young professionals who desire city living.


Really? I thought rich people leave cities because of crimes. For example Marseille. They just work in Marseille but they live in Cassis for example. That's why in western Europe they build soviet blocks in the city center because it's cheap and cities are center of poverty and crime. So there is no point to build skyscraper apartaments in cities because no one would buy a flat over there.


----------



## Union Man

Amen said:


> Really? I thought rich people leave cities because of crimes. For example Marseille. They just work in Marseille but they live in Cassis for example. That's why in western Europe they build soviet blocks in the city center because it's cheap and cities are center of poverty and crime. So there is no point to build skyscraper apartaments in cities because no one would buy a flat over there.


This is an outdated view; specifically in Western Europe/North America people did relocate from city centres' and headed towards suburban homes in the 50's to 70's, but as I previously stated this has reversed dramatically and living in or near city centres is increasing dramatically, in cities such as London, Paris and New York.

Another misconception you alluded to, that there is no point building residential skyscrapers. The majority of London's planned or U/C skyscrapers are residential.


----------



## Amen

Union Man said:


> in cities such as London, Paris and New York.


London is huge city. Center is everywhere because everything is everywhere. Paris? :lol: Center of Paris is historic center. There is no skyscraper over there. La Defence is located out of Paris. Yeah NYC they build skyscrapers in Manhattan not in Bronx or Queens. Because no one would buy it. And Manhattan isn't center. NYC is metropolitan area of cities like Manhattan Brooklyn, Bronx, Queens etc. You can't compare London, Paris, New York with Warsaw. :lol: London is 14 mln, Warsaw is 3mln. :nuts: Time square is center of City of Manhattan and Manhattan is full of skyscrapers.


----------



## TM_Germany

there is just so much wrong with your comment, I just wouldn't know where to start hno: apart from being plain wrong it also makes very little sense. I advise you to stop doing that, you're not making the polish look good.


----------



## Amen

I just don't now what about is that conversation.  Who cares if skyscrapers are commercial or residential. I've just responded. There is no need for making skyscrapers apartaments because Warsaw was destroyed in 1944 and there is so much space that we must cover. There is no place in London that's why they build skyscrapers for living. That was my point.


----------



## Iluminat

Can't you just stop debating with a troll :dunno:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*London, UK*


View from Canonbury by Matt Brown, on Flickr


----------



## Kallonni

Amsterdam



P17 said:


> (bron)


----------



## IThomas

Hi, guys!  Can you say me the tallest skyscraper project approved or planned in your city? Thanks :cheers:


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^*Frankfurt*



eibomz said:


> *Deutsche-Bank-Dreieck*
> 
> Some facts:
> - 4 towers: 228m(hotel/offices), 173m(residential), 120m(residential), 100m(office)
> - 600 apartments
> - 200,000 sq m of space
> - 30-50 stores, 25 cafes and restaurants, supermarket
> - design competition for individual towers (august)
> - date of completion 2021/2022
> - costs: 950 million €
> 
> http://www.immobilien-zeitung.de/1000034209/frankfurt-fast-1-mrd-euro-fuer-deutsche-bank-areal


----------



## bus driver

IThomas said:


> Hi, guys!  Can you say me the tallest skyscraper project approved or planned in your city? Thanks :cheers:


*Moscow*

415m


----------



## KlausDiggy

*London*

*1 Undershaft | 295m | 73 fl*

London forum thread


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILAN*

Skyline Porta Nuova con luna by Alessandro, su Flickr

Skyline Milano by Alessandro, su Flickr

Parco Vittoria, Sede LG, Casa Milan, Il Dritto e Lo Storto by Alessandro, su Flickr

Il Dritto e Lo Storto by Alessandro, su Flickr

Il Dritto e Lo Storto by Alessandro, su Flickr

Torre Unicredit, Porta Nuova, Garibaldi by Alessandro, su Flickr

Torre Diamante by Alessandro, su Flickr

Torre Diamante, Unicredit Tower Palazzo Lombardia, Torre Galfa by Alessandro, su Flickr

Milano, Porta Nuova by Alessandro, su Flickr

Samsung Laser Show by Alessandro, su Flickr

Samsung Laser Show by Alessandro, su Flickr

Basilica di Sant'Ambrogio by Alessandro, su Flickr

Torre Velasca by Alessandro, su Flickr

Monte Rosa by Alessandro, su Flickr


----------



## mlody89

waarsaw


----------



## alexandrei

*MILAN*


----------



## Blingchampion

Zuidas Amsterdam getting dense. I like it 



gedoogbeleid said:


> De Zuidas vandaag vanaf de hoofdingang van de VU


----------



## Kænugаrður

*Kyiv, Ukraine*




































http://skyandmethod.com/








































































http://zorge-richard.livejournal.com/48577.html


----------



## IThomas

*MILANO*
Pic includes Porta Nuova, Central Station, CityLife, Historic Centre, Sempione Park, Porta Venezia Gardens, Monumental Cemetery :cheers:

scroll>>>







​aroundmilano​


----------



## bus driver

*Moscow*



DzhendoyanV said:


> Источник куплено...





oltemont said:


> https://vk.com/bestroofers





DzhendoyanV said:


> Источник куплено...





Kirgam said:


>


----------



## Erhan

European side of Istanbul by Cloud Monger, on Flickr









https://500px.com/photo/171026341/contraste-by-francisco-gonzalez


----------



## goschio

KlausDiggy said:


> *1 Undershaft | 295m | 73 fl*
> 
> London forum thread


Its refreshing to see a tall solid box build in London. Gives the skyline a more solid feel between all the various extravaganza shapes.


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*


Toits de Paris (La Défense depuis le XVIe) by Le rictus du singe, sur Flickr


----------



## erbse

*Frankfurt* is still the king of European skylines, and is strengthening its position with current and future high quality projects:









Frankfurt Skyline by Carsten Frohn, auf Flickr


----------



## Quet

KiffKiff said:


> *Paris*
> 
> 
> paris la defense by lh photo, sur Flickr


This is a great picture.


----------



## o0ink

*Vienna! *



LAMPAŠ8 said:


> Fire by Günter Hemer, on Flickr


----------



## siruguemaxime

Lyon, France

Fourvière by Maxime Sirugue, sur Flickr
Dans ma ligne de mire by Maxime Sirugue, sur Flickr


----------



## IThomas

Fresh pics :cheers:

*MILANO*

>>>
*Porta Nuova*

Porta Nuova Skyline by Alessandro

*CityLife*

Antenna Rai e Citylife by Alessandro


----------



## Amen

Quet said:


> This is a great picture.


It's fake. La Defense isn't in Paris. It's situated far away.


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILAN*

Porta Nuova Skyline by Alessandro, su Flickr

Porta Nuova e CityLife by Alessandro, su Flickr


----------



## R.T.

Amen said:


> It's fake. La Defense isn't in Paris. It's situated far away.


Not fake at all! Look a map, dear amen.


----------



## R.T.

siruguemaxime said:


> Lyon, France
> 
> Fourvière by Maxime Sirugue, sur Flickr
> Dans ma ligne de mire by Maxime Sirugue, sur Flickr


Thanks for these great pictures.


----------



## KiffKiff

Amen said:


> It's fake. La Defense isn't in Paris. *It's situated far away*.


:lol:


----------



## siruguemaxime

R.T. said:


> Thanks for these great pictures.


Thanks a lot


----------



## cardiff

Portsmouth


----------



## Amen

KiffKiff said:


> :lol:


I lived in Paris 2 weeks... La Defense is outside the city...hno:


----------



## siruguemaxime

Les Brotteaux by Maxime Sirugue, sur Flickr


----------



## Luca9A8M

^^
Is this a MODERN skyline? :sly:


----------



## NOMAD€

Amen said:


> *I lived in Paris 2 weeks*... La Defense is outside the city...hno:


ah ok then..


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Benidorm, Spain*


WP_20160122_13_54_51_Rich_LI by Toni Almodóvar Escuder, on Flickr


DSC_0389 by Toni Almodóvar Escuder, on Flickr


----------



## Drewx

*Milan*


----------



## bus driver

*M O S C O W*



Izus67 said:


>


----------



## Burrazer

*Modern Sarajevo *


----------



## Blingchampion

Hamburg.



erbse said:


> Hamburg Blueport - business moves on by Alexander Stielau, auf Flickr


----------



## Iluminat

Warsaw



Woolkid said:


> dzisiejszy zachód słońca


----------



## frankfurtgermany

Blingchampion said:


> Hamburg.



I've been there this summer! Great city with beautiful architecture and beautiful parks.


----------



## Steppenwolf_1488

*Vilnius, Lithuania*









http://nimda-lt.livejournal.com/


----------



## dougdoug

Paris La Défense


----------



## Burrazer

Madrid from Valdebebas(Real Madrid City)


----------



## cardiff

Sunrise at Canary Wharf by Dimitris Kontaris, on Flickr

London Canary Wharf uder the Full Moon by Dimitris Kontaris, on Flickr

London by night by Ole Kjennerud, on Flickr

#Cocktails with a #view from #vistaattrafalgar. #amazingviews #trafalgarsquare #london #coolbars #coolhotels #instacapture #igers #instaview by Linford A, on Flickr

The Shard by DavideDeNova, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Skyline of Rotterdam by Marcel Lodder, on Flickr


----------



## angelaketty

*introduction*

hello,
i am angela ketty.
and i am new here.skyscrapercity notified us ,password do change.i am coming here today can i change my password?


----------



## Avangard-55

*Moscow*



https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/y-mkirillov/album/522080/view/5688774


----------



## cardiff

Skyline of Canary Wharf by Radu Micu, on Flickr


----------



## Burrazer

The London skyline is unique, amazing. Among the 5 most beautiful in the world.


----------



## Erhan

Anatolian side of Istanbul (Kartal cluster far away on the right side)









https://500px.com/photo/174915857/İstanbul-by-fatmatüzzehra-hançer

European side


Istanbul historical area from the air by Pi István Tóth, on Flickr


Galata-tower from the air by Pi István Tóth, on Flickr


DSCN2996 by Jiri Skorepa, on Flickr


----------



## JuMpStyLe4eVeR

Sheema said:


> I like rotterdam .. and I know it's got tall buildings...
> 
> But just feel it lacks architectural diversity and individuality...
> 
> 
> 
> The Hague has that ... but it's smaller than Rotterdam ..


99% of Rotterdam was destroyed in the 2nd world war by the Luftwaffe. Anyways, if Rotterdam has something... that's diversity. 

From old classic dutch houses in front of canals to ultra modern skyscrapers, passing by hectares of forests with inmense lakes inside the city. Which city which has the same and it has just 620.000 inhabitants like Rotterdam? 














































to










passing by lots of monuments, churches, cathedrals, museums... lots of antique buildings recreated and rebuilded...

And don't forget the small islets that Rotterdam has:



















If this isn't diversity... :lol:


----------



## SoboleuS

*Warsaw* by Marcin Gorgolewski















































Source: http://www.fotoblog.gorgolewski.pl/warszawa_fotografia.html


----------



## Wernher

Rotterdam has an authentic modern vibe, while in London or Moscow, with the sykline being impressive, it always feels kind of out of place.


----------



## Erhan

JuMpStyLe4eVeR said:


> 99% of Rotterdam was destroyed in the 2nd world war by the Luftwaffe. Anyways, if Rotterdam has something... that's diversity.
> 
> [images...]
> 
> If this isn't diversity... :lol:


I'm pretty sure he's talking about the skyline...which is the subject in this thread...


----------



## JuMpStyLe4eVeR

Erhan said:


> I'm pretty sure he's talking about the skyline...which is the subject in this thread...


Well, I see some vanguardist skyscrapers in Rotterdam; like for example:














































Plus some approved/under construction vanguardist buildings like those two:



















The actual skyline looks like this:





















Timmerhuis by Ossip van Duivenbode, on Flickr

PS. Only the last it's uploaded on Flickr (I've quoted the source and the copyright), the other photos doesn't have copyright.


----------



## erbse

JuMpStyLe4eVeR said:


> 99% of Rotterdam was destroyed in the 2nd world war by the Luftwaffe.


That applies for the very center (like 90%), but not for the whole city.


----------



## wespje1990

Rotterdam has plenty of variation in building design but the silhouet of the skyline can get better, hence that most of the buildings are 100-150m tall. Zalmhaven is a good step forward.


----------



## Check_Mate

Ekaterinburg dont have a good skyline , Kiev looks better than Ekaterinburg


----------



## JuMpStyLe4eVeR

erbse said:


> That applies for the very center (like 90%), but not for the whole city.


True



















It was the zone with the most beautiful buildings and with most of the old town... such a pity. 

Sorry for the off topic. I will take profit of this post to put those 2 photos of The Hague (not the best for showing the overall skyline but a very beautiful perspective :cheers:


----------



## Burrazer

*Cologne* is unique in the world


----------



## cancan-izmir

*İzmir*

I took today,


----------



## Fotografer

frankfurtgermany said:


> What is that thing in the forests?
> It looks interesting.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Louis_Vuitton_Foundation


----------



## SASH

JuMpStyLe4eVeR said:


>


:bow:


----------



## doguorsi2

..


----------



## wespje1990




----------



## Burrazer

*New Belgrade*


----------



## the man from k-town

mainhattan

Skyline Frankfurt am Main 2/2 by Norbert Kircher, auf Flickr

https://www.flickr.com/photos/frawolf77/29718752740/in/pool-frankfurtgermany

Frankfurt_Main_Sommer by Andreas Klug, auf Flickr

Skyline mal anders by masch1608, auf Flickr

Sunset seen from Deutschherrnbrücke, Frankfurt, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, auf Flickr


----------



## Cujas

*PARIS - LA DEFENSE*


----------



## Burrazer

Zagreb


----------



## Blingchampion

Zuidas Amsterdam...so cool.



P17 said:


> (bron)


----------



## IThomas

*MILAN*

>>>








Federico Barbieri​


----------



## cardiff

London - Christmas 2015 - 158 by FrankWillyR, on Flickr

Angel Building by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

Docklands by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

The Shard by Longska1, on Flickr

Overwatch... by Jon Herbert, on Flickr

I Spy With My Little Eye... by Jon Herbert, on Flickr

London Nights🌃 by efeboy76, on Flickr


----------



## SoboleuS

*Warsaw* by kafarek:



IMG_7288 by Robert Frw, on Flickr


IMG_7272 by Robert Frw, on Flickr


DSC04283_ShiftN by Robert Frw, on Flickr


DSC03866 by Robert Frw, on Flickr


----------



## cancan-izmir

*İstanbul*

I took today,


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*


Encore entièrement éclairés à 20 h La Défense ! by mamnic47 - Over 6 millions views.Thks!, sur Flickr


20160828_150151_1986-Paris by Menahem Yaniv, sur Flickr


----------



## Burrazer

*Milan*


----------



## Union Man

The growing Canary Wharf skyline, London.

London Skyline by Oliver O'Neill, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

* Edit, picture already posted above.


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Skyline in twilight by Peet de Rouw, on Flickr
Rotterdam by Peet de Rouw, on Flickr
rotterdam-1598418_1920 by Nitya K Chandra, on Flickr


----------



## Burrazer

*Dortmund* 








*Naples*








*Liverpool*


----------



## An-178

*Kyiv, Ukraine*



























http://tetrishall.com.ua/


----------



## Burrazer

*Berlin*


----------



## cardiff

Burrazer said:


> *Dortmund*


Liverpool i think 

Tranmere Oil Terminal & Liverpool Skyline (Wirral Peninsula UK) 31st August 2016 by Vincent Phillips, on Flickr

River Mersey and waterfront, Liverpool by Dave Wood, on Flickr

Sunrise and Skyline by Mike McTigue, on Flickr

Liverpool - Old Meeting New by Mark Woods, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Manchester

Manchester_Panorama 3a watercolour by Nigel Otter, on Flickr

654 by Vicente Gomez, on Flickr


----------



## Erhan

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/29942834392/


----------



## Hudson11

Paris


Paris by Chick neo, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt/Main*


Frankfurt Germany by Charuwat Sriphuthorn, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt/Main*


View from Maintower - Frankfurt by Claudia H, auf Flickr


----------



## IThomas

MILAN


Milan At Take Off From Linate Airport by Bernardo Ricci Armani

Photographing Milan (Taking Off From Linate Airport) by Bernardo Ricci Armani​


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

An-178 said:


>


This tower in Kiev reminds me a residential highrise in Milan










https://www.flickr.com/photos/milanophotogallery/13532904285


----------



## Burrazer

A few years ago.








Now.


----------



## victorek

Moscow City is to Dense, just to dense to see all Scyscrapers from any angle. 
It looks so massive, but seems to be small cluster where in reality it is not small. There is quite much towers.


----------



## cardiff

London Skyline by David Pinkney, on Flickr

Le Shard by Muhammad Malik, on Flickr

City of London by David Bank, on Flickr

Cable Car, London by st_hart, on Flickr


----------



## leedsloyal

London must have the most development currently ongoing/ in the pipeline in Europe? It also has that history and sense of romantic intrigue architecturally


----------



## Burrazer

leedsloyal said:


> London must have the most development currently ongoing/ in the pipeline in Europe? It also has that history and sense of romantic intrigue architecturally


Currently the most expensive and the most important project in Europe is in Belgrade. They are building an entire business neighborhood with luxury apartments, shopping centers and several modern skyscrapers.
More info here https://www.belgradewaterfront.com/en/


----------



## frankfurtgermany

Burrazer said:


> Currently the most expensive and the most important project in Europe is in Belgrade. They are building an entire business neighborhood with luxury apartments, shopping centers and several modern skyscrapers.
> 
> More info here https://www.belgradewaterfront.com/en/



How many billion dollars does that thing cost?


----------



## Tiaren

Burrazer said:


> Currently the most expensive and the most important project in Europe is in Belgrade. They are building an entire business neighborhood with luxury apartments, shopping centers and several modern skyscrapers.
> More info here https://www.belgradewaterfront.com/en/


That is neither the most expensive nor the most important project in Europe. (@Frankfurtgermany costs are estimated to be 3.5 billion €.)
There are several bigger, more expensive and arguably more important projects. For example Hamburg's Hafencity...




























...which is not just a new neighbourhood but as the name says a whole new city. The costs are estimated to be 11 billion €. And I am sure there are couple more projects like this in Europe.


----------



## Burrazer

frankfurtgermany said:


> How many billion dollars does that thing cost?


More than 3 billion dollars



Tiaren said:


> That is neither the most expensive nor the most important project in Europe. (@Frankfurtgermany costs are estimated to be 3.5 billion €.)
> There are several bigger, more expensive and arguably more important projects. For example Hamburg's Hafencity...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...which is not just a new neighbourhood but as the name says a whole new city. The costs are estimated to be 8,5-10 billion € .



The works have already begun in Belgrade, at the moment in Europe is the most expensive project. 
Without a doubt there are more ambitious projects but at present I think the Serbian capital is in first place. 
And they are planning the subway.


----------



## Tiaren

Burrazer said:


> More than 3 billion dollars.
> The works have already begun in Belgrade, at the moment in Europe is the most expensive project.
> Without a doubt there are more ambitious projects but at present I think the Serbian capital is in first place.
> And they are planning the subway.


Hafencity is under construction too. Here is it's thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=222923&page=39

It is going to cost about 11 billion €. So it is much more expensive, much bigger and as you said more ambitious. So how is Belgrade still "in first place" in Europe?



Burrazer said:


> They are building an entire business neighborhood with luxury apartments, shopping centers and *several modern skyscrapers.*
> More info here https://www.belgradewaterfront.com/en/


There is also just one real highrise planned and it does not count as a skyscraper because it is going to be just 160m tall. There are way taller, more expensive and much more towers rising in Europe right now. Just look over to London and Moscow. Not to offend Belgrade, it sure is a great city, but it is not really playing in a league of some of the bigger and economically more powerful European capitals.


----------



## Burrazer

Tiaren said:


> Hafencity is under construction too. Here is it's thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=222923&page=39
> 
> It is going to cost about 11 billion €. So it is much more expensive, much bigger and as you said more ambitious. So how is Belgrade still number one in Europe?



11 billion is a innarivabile money capital for Belgrade at this moment but I find the project along the Sava more beautiful. If the Serbian government will continue on this path Belgrade is goint to be a world metropolis like Milan or Berlin. However I didn't know anything about this project in Germany.



Tiaren said:


> Hafencity is under construction too. Here is it's thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=222923&page=39
> 
> It is going to cost about 11 billion €. So it is much more expensive, much bigger and as you said more ambitious. So how is Belgrade still "in first place" in Europe?
> 
> 
> 
> There is also just one real highrise planned and it does not count as a skyscraper because it is going to be just 160m tall. There are way taller and more expensive towers rising in Europe right now. Just look over to London and Moscow. Not to offend Belgrade, it sure is a great city, but it is not really playing in a league of some of the bigger and economically more powerful European capitals.



The initial height of the tower had to be 200 meters but they changed it...
There are many other projects such as Airport City.








And currently on hold there is Belgrade Aqua Park in New Belgrade, the facility will be among the largest in Europe.
This is a capital that has grown a lot over the years, it can compete with the largest city in Europe. 
Without a doubt it is the reference point in South Eastern Europe with Istanbul. Moscow,London,Madrid...have more funds but Belgrade is an important reality and it is showing.


----------



## o0ink

*Vienna - still the sexiest queen of Europe!* 



LAMPAŠ8 said:


> Rise and shine by Angelika Hörschläger, on Flickr


----------



## Union Man

Burrazer said:


> Currently the most expensive and the most important project in Europe is in Belgrade. They are building an entire business neighborhood with luxury apartments, shopping centers and several modern skyscrapers.
> More info here https://www.belgradewaterfront.com/en/


As Tiaren has already mentioned, I believe there are more expensive redevelopment/construction projects across Europe.

For example London has -

*Nine Elms £15bn regeneration* 

*Greenwich Peninsula £8.4bn regeneration* 

*Earls Court £8bn Regeneration*

*Wood Wharf: £2bn expansion of Canary Wharf *

Regardless, the Belgrade Waterfront project looks really interesting.


----------



## Quicksilver

Union Man said:


> As Tiaren has already mentioned, I believe there are more expensive redevelopment/construction projects across Europe.
> 
> For example London has -
> 
> *Nine Elms £15bn regeneration*
> 
> *Greenwich Peninsula £8.4bn regeneration*
> 
> *Earls Court £8bn Regeneration*
> 
> *Wood Wharf: £2bn expansion of Canary Wharf *
> 
> Regardless, the Belgrade Waterfront project looks really interesting.


Belgrade project is probably just about size of Barking Riverside but much smaller than Greenwich Peninsula and way smaller than Nine Elms.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Düsseldorf/Germany*



kil_o said:


> quelle:http://www.fotocityguide.de/fcg_photos/medienhafen/duesseldorf-medienhafen_104.jpg


----------



## Sheema

I think I was being a bit harsh on Rotterdam saying it lacks diversity. Some of the pics of it above are really cool...It looks so American in some.. must be the most American looking city in Europe along with Frankfurt? 

Some fantastic pics of Istanbul (very under rated on here ) and Vienna too. Istanbul looks huge.. really spread out with multiple clusters..Vienna has a scraper I don't recall seeing before.. makes the skyline better than I imagined. Also good to see cities like Belgrade and Amsterdam getting a look in..:cheers:


----------



## TM_Germany

Amsterdam itself really doesn't look american, but I agree that the outskirts (of pretty much all bigger dutch cities) do, at least from above. Architecturally it's not all that similar but the Netherlands also have those huge freeways and big planned suburbs.


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*



hoogbouw010 said:


>


Photos by Dutch SSC member 'Hoogbouw010'. Here is a link to the Photo Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=135880278#post135880278


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Skyline Rotterdam in the Blue Hour by Leon Mak, on Flickr
Skyline Rotterdam by Leon Mak, on Flickr
Rotterdam @ Night by Martin Bredewold, on Flickr


----------



## Burrazer

*Principality of Monaco*


----------



## frankfurtgermany

Burrazer said:


> *Principality of Monaco*



Monaco could easily built supertalls or even megatalls with their real estate prices and still make a large profit.


----------



## frankfurtgermany

SASH said:


> Skyline Rotterdam in the Blue Hour by Leon Mak, on Flickr
> Skyline Rotterdam by Leon Mak, on Flickr
> Rotterdam @ Night by Martin Bredewold, on Flickr



Awesome place to bad I have been robbed two times there since my last visit.


----------



## Burrazer

frankfurtgermany said:


> Monaco could easily built supertalls or even megatalls with their real estate prices and still make a large profit.


Yes but with megatalls or supertall skyscrapers it would look like Hong Kong because the space is very limited and it would be all concentrated in a few kilometers. For me they should build skyscrapers with a maximum height of 150-200 meters, like Miami.


----------



## wespje1990

Amsterdam




















Den Haag









rotterdam









ALmere











Leeuwarden











Zwolle











Eindhoven









Utrecht









Arnhem









Vlissingen









Zaanstad









Hoofddorp








all pictures from (c) http://siebeswart.photoshelter.com


----------



## Burrazer

*Milano*


----------



## Burrazer

*Sarajevo*









source: http://www.sarajevo-tourism.com/


----------



## Vergelf

affirmation said:


> If we count Moscow in Europe


Is there anyone *not* including Moscow in Europe?


----------



## weirdo

Back when SSC was new Frankfurt was, without question, Europe's #1 skyscraper city. That was beck when Canary Wharf had like 2-3 boxy new buildings. I think London's the undisputed European #1 now and it could be in a world top 20 skyline list. Both its quality and quantity of skyscrapers went way up.

La Defense and Moscow's also surpassed Frankfurt. Many of Moscow's new buildings seem borderline tacky though. Dutch cities still have small skylines but they do modern architecture so well.


----------



## devondale

Skyline will be improved soon with redevelopment of old towers and construction of other skyscrapers in Porta Nuova.
This view doesn't include second cluster (under construction) at CityLife District.
giadinhsua
*diễn đàn seo time* cung cấp *morphin* và alpha choay flavonoid là gì và *phenobarbital*

https://bantinnamgioi.tk/titan-gel/
https://nhathuoclongtam.vn/san-pham/kalimate/
https://www.luuanh.com/san-pham/tienam
https://phongchongthamnhung.vn/2019/04/20/seduxen/
Thuốc Metiocolin


----------



## frankfurtgermany

weirdo said:


> Back when SSC was new Frankfurt was, without question, Europe's #1 skyscraper city. That was beck when Canary Wharf had like 2-3 boxy new buildings. I think London's the undisputed European #1 now and it could be in a world top 20 skyline list. Both its quality and quantity of skyscrapers went way up.
> 
> 
> 
> La Defense and Moscow's also surpassed Frankfurt. Many of Moscow's new buildings seem borderline tacky though. Dutch cities still have small skylines but they do modern architecture so well.



London will be a solid number one. Place number 2-5 will be a quite interesting fight. 
I would say Frankfurt could make a great chance at place 2 or 3. This is the financial district of Frankfurt at this moment. 









Buildings that are now under construction within the financial district.
Winx: 110 meters 
Omniturm: 185 meters
Marienturm: 155 meters

This seems alright and will make the financial district even denser. Wouldn't make Frankfurt a solid number 2-3. But if the project deutsche Bank-Dreieck will start early 2017 we can add another 4 buildings: 228 meters, 170 meters, 130 meters and 100 meters. 
Total of 7 buildings which are added in the inner city of Frankfurt would make it massively dense.


----------



## cardiff




----------



## Sheema

goschio said:


> Not really. American suburbs are flat like a pancake. Not many residential high-rises there. In particular not in Arkansas or Oklahoma.


Yeah that's true. I guess I was meaning some pics of the downtown core.. If you did n't know it was Warsaw it could be somewhere in the American mid west IMO....That is to say I find Warsaw impressive.:cheers:


----------



## Sheema

weirdo said:


> Back when SSC was new Frankfurt was, without question, Europe's #1 skyscraper city. That was beck when Canary Wharf had like 2-3 boxy new buildings. I think London's the undisputed European #1 now and it could be in a world top 20 skyline list. Both its quality and quantity of skyscrapers went way up.
> 
> La Defense and Moscow's also surpassed Frankfurt. Many of Moscow's new buildings seem borderline tacky though. Dutch cities still have small skylines but they do modern architecture so well.



Agree regarding London,though Paris is on the same level IMO.

I like Moscow's cluster.. but it looks out of place with the rest of the city, which can appear a bit grey.

Frankfurt is not standing still, but has Warsaw caught up with it ?

Not sure Rotterdam's skyline could be called small , but Amsterdam's for me is disappointing for a city of it's stature.


----------



## Roxven

Sheema said:


> Agree regarding London,though Paris is on the same level IMO.
> 
> I like Moscow's cluster.. but it looks out of place with the rest of the city, which can appear a bit grey.
> 
> Frankfurt is not standing still, but has Warsaw caught up with it ?
> 
> Not sure Rotterdam's skyline could be called small , but Amsterdam's for me is disappointing for a city of it's stature.


As for Warsaw, we can say almost certainly that 5 new towers will be U/C in next half year in height range from 130m to 310m.:banana: And few projects are still in preparation.:cheers:


----------



## frankfurtgermany

*DISCUSS: Best Modern European Skyline (Part3)*

At this stage Frankfurt has 5 towers u/c 110-185meters. Within next year we should have 10 towers more u/c 100-228 meters.

I would also keep in mind that Frankfurt only has 738.00 people and Warsaw has 1,3million let's not even consider Paris massive population. 
Quite impressive for a small city


----------



## Balkanada

^^ is Frankfurt possibly expecting more towers now with Brexit and companies moving from London to elsewhere?


----------



## frankfurtgermany

Balkanada said:


> ^^ is Frankfurt possibly expecting more towers now with Brexit and companies moving from London to elsewhere?



Most of the towers are residential. 
The combination of brexit and Frankfurt building boom is just lucky I guess. But yeah I think it has some kind effect later on.


----------



## wespje1990

- edit


----------



## hajper

frankfurtgermany said:


> At this stage Frankfurt has 5 towers u/c 110-185meters. Within next year we should have 10 towers more u/c 100-228 meters.
> 
> I would also keep in mind that Frankfurt only has 738.00 people and Warsaw has 1,3million let's not even consider Paris massive population.
> Quite impressive for a small city


Warsaw - 1.75mln, between monday and friday (day) over 2.4mln.


----------



## frankfurtgermany

hajper said:


> Warsaw - 1.75mln, between monday and friday (day) over 2.4mln.



How can 700k people switch living in a city and then out so fast? I don't understand. Or do you mean visitors/tourists?


----------



## TM_Germany

He probably means people working there. In which case it's not much different from Frankfurt.


----------



## frankfurtgermany

TM_Germany said:


> He probably means people working there. In which case it's not much different from Frankfurt.



Ah i see that makes a lot more sense! 
But that doesn't explain the demand for residential high rise but only office High rise.


----------



## IThomas

*Milan*

_Porta Nuova_








link









_CityLife_

Citylife - Milano by Davide Francesco

Overview (I'm sorry for low resolution pic  )








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1093537071933.14157.1631745065&type=3&theater


----------



## cardiff

City of London by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr

Rooftop views by letchbo 85, on Flickr


----------



## Tiaren

Regarding Frankfurt:
Many are so eager that their capital London, Paris, Moscow, Warsaw etc. is or will be overtaking Frankfurt that many forget that Frankfurt is actually growing too. Very fast right now actually. Frankfurt's already pretty awesome, dense and tall skyline will have about a dozen more towers in just the next 3 years:

Frankfort avec Guillaume-31 by NightFlightToVenus, on Flickr

Frankfurt am Main, Skyline by Daniel Vorndran, on Flickr

Nightline-2 by Hans Daniel, on Flickr










Especially the last perspective is imo still the most impressive skyline shot in Europe. It's big, dense, tall and has cool/iconic designs. That's hard to find all in one view/perspective across Europe.


----------



## Burrazer

*Bratislava*








_source:_http://www.bratislavafoto.gruzphoto.eu/


----------



## Vergelf

frankfurtgermany said:


> At this stage Frankfurt has 5 towers u/c 110-185meters. Within next year we should have 10 towers more u/c 100-228 meters.
> 
> I would also keep in mind that Frankfurt only has 738.00 people and Warsaw has 1,3million let's not even consider Paris massive population.
> Quite impressive for a small city


Frankfurt isn't really a small city. In it's proper borders it only has 732,688 people(Warsaw: 1,744,351) but it's urban area has a population of 2,221,910 (Warsaw: 2,311,000) and the metropolitan area 5,500,000 (Warsaw: 3,105,886 and that's the highest count I've ever seen).


----------



## Union Man

Currently I think Frankfurt still has the best skyline in Europe, it's definitely the most picturesque and overall has the best attributes such as height, scale and bulk.

If London had one cluster it would definitely in my opinion be the best in Europe, but it doesn't - although from certain angles such as Shooters Hill and others it can appear as a continuous skyline. 

Frankfurt's position could well change when Canary Wharf and The City's under construction skyscrapers are completed - we will have to wait and see. But in 15 years Canary Wharf has changed dramatically, bring on the next 15.


Canary Wharf Isle of Dogs by Natural England, on Flickr


London Skyline by Oliver O'Neill, on Flickr


----------



## Sheema

Balkanada said:


> ^^ is Frankfurt possibly expecting more towers now with Brexit and companies moving from London to elsewhere?



And London Gaining more towers from being outside of the EU and companies moving there coz of this :cheers:


----------



## Sheema

@ Union Man


It's funny how we all see different things in skylines on these pages .. 


I disagree with you .. 


London is a tier above Frankfurt now .. as indeed is Paris.. and Istanbul .. and Moscow ..


----------



## Iluminat

Sheema said:


> And London Gaining more towers from being outside of the EU and companies moving there coz of this :cheers:


Rebuild your Empire first.


----------



## KiffKiff

Paris by harvey.doane, sur Flickr


----------



## wespje1990

thats a classy attractie skyline. Its strenght lies in fact that you don´t have to be a fan of architecture to like it. Its in harmonious rhytm with the old city.


IThomas said:


> *Milan*
> 
> _Porta Nuova_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link


[/QUOTE]r[/QUOTE]


----------



## wespje1990

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5663/22885096254_8173a9d684_h.jpg


----------



## wespje1990

- edit: dmca


----------



## Burrazer

*Genova *









source: http://www.primocanale.it/


----------



## cardiff

North Greenwich by Jacek Pilarski, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Dernières lueurs sur Paris by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr


----------



## CIGOGNE68

WHAOU !!!!!!! PARIS


----------



## Denjiro

Paris


Fin de journée sur Notre-Dame by A.G. photographe, on Flickr


----------



## EdgeCity

Sheema said:


> Agree regarding London,though Paris is on the same level IMO.
> 
> I like Moscow's cluster.. but it looks out of place with the rest of the city, which can appear a bit grey.
> 
> Frankfurt is not standing still, but has Warsaw caught up with it ?
> 
> Not sure Rotterdam's skyline could be called small , but Amsterdam's for me is disappointing for a city of it's stature.


Amsterdam is getting there. Height is of course not very impressive compared to Europe's major skylines. 
But in the highrise (50-100m) area it's doing really good. Even compared to Rotterdam.


----------



## Denjiro

London


London by Luke Miller, on Flickr


City Of London by Luke Miller, on Flickr


----------



## doguorsi2

*Izmir, Turkey*
































































by cancan-izmir


----------



## Blackhavvk

Ekaterinburg


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

*London *


London Blue Hour by Wendy Dobing, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

The City by Dark Dwarf, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

IMG_0478 by umutc901, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Tower Bridge London Bridge River Buildings Ship wallpaper by kalpesh padshala, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*THE HAGUE*
Photos made by 'Hoogbouw010' and taken from a photo thread which you can find on the Dutch section of SSC. Here is the link:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=136220740#post136220740



hoogbouw010 said:


>


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*
As seen from The Hague



hoogbouw010 said:


>


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Vienna*


D6C_4886-Pano.jpg by PhantomFFR, auf Flickr


----------



## firoz bharmal

*ANKARA*

https://c8.staticflickr.com/6/5811/29902169543_32074b74f0_b.jpg









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/108692266.jpg


----------



## EdgeCity

Oranje Strijder said:


> Err, what? Do we even live in the same country? Every city in this country has its own distinct feel. I live in Nijmegen and if I travel just north up the river to Arnhem it's a whole different experience. And the same applies to Brabant. Tilburg, Breda, Eindhoven and 's-Hertogenbosch are all very different cities while being very close to each other.
> 
> One thing is for sure though, calling our cozy cities depressing and comparing them to the mostly clinical and modern American cities does them immense injustice.


He was mentioning the residential areas and pavement I believe, and he kinda has a point there. All those areas build in the 70/80's basically all have the same architecture (rijtjeshuizen), sidewalks, road layout etc.


----------



## Burrazer

*Munich*








source: http://dailypano.yakohl.com/index15.php#googtrans(de|en)


----------



## wespje1990

EdgeCity said:


> He was mentioning the residential areas and pavement I believe, and he kinda has a point there. All those areas build in the 70/80's basically all have the same architecture (rijtjeshuizen), sidewalks, road layout etc.


True, blinddrop me in a random ´bloemkoolwijk´ anywhere in holland and i wouldn´t know where i am. Heck i might even be in my hometown and i wouldn´t know it. Same goes for 60´s neighborhoods really. Vinex isn´t that much different but they do have more variety throughout the country. 
And it doesn´t really matter wheter you are in 60k city or a big city like Den Haag.


----------



## levaniX

[del]


----------



## doguorsi2

I was thinking "could any city be uglier than Ankara?". The answer is yes. Moscow.


----------



## Burrazer

*New Belgrade*








source:https://c1.staticflickr.com/9/8482/29030078226_610c6378f6_h.jpg


----------



## ILTarantino

I'm sorry but the ugliness of Moscow is incomparable. Are you proud to show us those pics?


----------



## Blackhavvk

doguorsi2 said:


> I was thinking "could any city be uglier than Ankara?". The answer is yes. Moscow.


And you will think like that until you visit Moscow. Then you will think: "Is there a more beautiful city than Moscow?"
Almost every street that you see on these horrible pictures is actually quite pretty (except suburbs)
















^^This street is somewhere in picture below.








But you will not see it, because of all the beautiful streets in the pictures hidden on top of the ugly high-rise buildings.
But if you want, I was not trying to offend your opinion. Sorry Google translate/
PS Cool street and ugly black....


----------



## Iluminat

Old Moscow seem pretty mediocre to be honest, you can tell the city became provincial after the capital was moved to Saint Petersbourg and even before that it wasn't really on par with other European capitals. If you cut the "ugly high rise buildings" it seem smaller than a city in Eastern Poland like Lublin.


----------



## doguorsi2

Blackhavvk said:


> And you will think like that until you visit Moscow. Then you will think: "Is there a more beautiful city than Moscow?"


I have been to Moscow. It was the ugliest city I have ever been to ao far. You need to learn how to criticize your country just as I am criticizing Ankara. You can't get better without pointing out your weak spots.


----------



## Sheema

doguorsi2 said:


> I was thinking "could any city be uglier than Ankara?". The answer is yes. Moscow.


I was thinking the same thing ! 


Moscow has it's cluster .. 


But jeeez .. move away from that and it's a sea of grey darkness :lol:


----------



## Sheema

Skylines I like just now are


Vienna

Istanbul

Warsaw


:cheers:


----------



## Roxven

My personal TOP.

1. Frankfurt (in future still no. 1),
2. London (strong no. 2 now and in future),
.
.
3. Rotterdam (may switch places with Paris and Warsaw in future),
4. Paris (as above),
5. Warsaw (as above),
.
6. Moscow(amazing hight but missing something),
7. Milan (contender for Moscow in future),
8. Istanbul (same as above),
.
.
.
rest


----------



## thatgreatdragon2000

Sheema said:


> Istanbul ?
> 
> You could easily swap around any of those four cities ..


But no matter what London is always one step ahead of every other cities.No competition really the interesting ones are the runner up


----------



## Tiaren

absolution98 said:


> But no matter what London is always one step ahead of every other cities.No competition really the interesting ones are the runner up












Superiority complex much?


----------



## Amen

Tiaren said:


> Superiority complex much?


It's not a complex. London is class indeed.


----------



## thatgreatdragon2000

Tiaren said:


> Superiority complex much?


How so?London has one of the largest budget for construction in the world.BTW this is coming from a guy who lives in Singapore.


----------



## Burrazer

*Essen*
It is a city with a modern skyline and great for its modest size if we compared Essen to other cities such as Munich or Cologne








by http://travelinos.com/cities/n20-24447-Essen


----------



## leedsloyal

Sheema said:


> Istanbul ?
> 
> You could easily swap around any of those four cities ..


I don't class Turkey as Europe, but even so I wouldn't put it in the top 4


----------



## Bidelson

Moscow is certainly a beautiful city. However, if someone thinks that Moscow - not a beautiful city, it is entitled to their opinion. Especially when you consider to what extent russian peoples are arrogant and eviler in against critics of foreign cities, countries, and even in relation to the surrounding countries bordering with Russia (they especially loves to humiliate these countries)... enough to come in the russian branch http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1568 and read comments russian members of the forum to understand that those who accuse the whole world in russophobia wherein themselves are the most evil forum participants www.skyscrapercity.com, and they are the last who must anything to talk about respect.


----------



## Blackhavvk

Ekaterinburg








by Gelio


----------



## cardiff

View of Central London from Suburban London by ben veasey, on Flickr

St.Pauls View 1 by ben veasey, on Flickr

London skyline from the tower bridge by carolrn6, on Flickr

St.Pauls View 3 by ben veasey, on Flickr


----------



## dexter2

*Warsaw*

Union Man Edit: Unfortunately Google doesn't like this sort of thing, so I've replaced it with a non-suggestive Warsaw skyline pic.


Warsaw Night Skyline by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^ Its a beauty....not talking about skyline....!


----------



## arno-13

Skylines of Paris


----------



## Union Man

^^ Don't forget to link to source. One of the images is from Flickr that I posted on the previous page and correctly sourced/formatted. You've re-hosted the images without giving credit to the creators.

Example of correct format giving credit via Flickr - 
Paris by Carlos Pinho, on Flickr


----------



## Burrazer

*Istanbul*








*by http://photographingaround.me/tag/af-s-zoom-nikkor-70-200mm-f2-8g-ed-vr-ii/*​


----------



## arno-13

Union Man said:


> ^^ Don't forget to link to source. One of the images is from Flickr that I posted on the previous page and correctly sourced/formatted. You've re-hosted the images without giving credit to the creators (...) Flickr


My bad, but as you said, you already posted it with the proper credit .... so i though there was no need anymore. All others pics have the logos of their creators on it.


----------



## Union Man

arno-13 said:


> My bad, but as you said, you already posted it with the proper credit .... so i though there was no need anymore. All others pics have the logos of their creators on it.


This isn't just you, it's frequently becoming more of a problem and skyscrapercity can get into trouble. When posting images, please provide a link to the source; it doesn't matter if the image includes a watermark, it still needs a link to the source. One of the above images is on flickr, I presume the others are too? If so, don't re-host them, post them via flickr.

*Reminder of Image Use*

When quoting images, ensure that the image can be used under fair use and provide the source name and link with the image.

More information: Posting Policy: Respect others and respect copyrights


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*




























By kafarek


----------



## Skylinelover12

My current top 3

1.Moscow
2.İstanbul
3.Frankfurt


----------



## Vergelf

*London*
A golden kiss on London's skyline ... by James Beard, on Flickr


----------



## Sheema

Skylinelover12 said:


> My current top 3
> 
> 1.Moscow
> 2.İstanbul
> 3.Frankfurt


No Paris or london ? 

That's cool :cheers:


----------



## Sky HI

Ok in this list it's a bit overrated


----------



## Adler1

*Frankfurt*


----------



## IThomas

*Genova (Genoa)*

2 by Chiara Tunesi​
*Napoli (Naples)*

Napoli by Roberta​


----------



## cardiff

London Rooftops by Proj3ct M4yh3m, on Flickr

Peter Jones Department Store by Andrew Littlewood & Karl Newell, on Flickr

London Rooftops by Proj3ct M4yh3m, on Flickr

London Rooftops by Proj3ct M4yh3m, on Flickr

London Rooftops by Proj3ct M4yh3m, on Flickr


----------



## Burrazer

Milan








source:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1849607


----------



## IThomas

*M I L A N*
>>>

Plaine de Milan by Samuel Raison​


----------



## TimeAndTide

*paris*









Source : Compte Twitter de l'EPADESA[/QUOTE]


_pss-archi.eu_











www.flickr.com/photos/nilsaxel/16795297022/in/photostream/


Dark Town by Stéphane d'Aboville, sur Flickr


T1 Paris la Defense by @tofe_75, sur Flickr

url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13196391044/]







[/url]
La Défense - Skyline by JP2H, on Flickr


La Défense - Skyline by JP2H, on Flickr


La Défense - Hauts de Seine par Arno Dumont, sur Flickr


----------



## wespje1990

^^

last one is very nice



Den Haag









(c)http://i0.wp.com/www.deambtenaar.nl...5/01/8726553844_b7f7a3a1c9_k.jpg?fit=1200,456











(c)http://www.werkaandemuur.nl/nl/tag/Castalia-gebouw-/17616/filter/0/0


----------



## frankfurtgermany

Dr.Seltsam said:


> Leider nur Handy Quali:
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3033 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3045 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



Winx is filling a nice gap in the Frankfurt skyline.


----------



## Denjiro

London


London View by Luke Miller, on Flickr


----------



## Sheema

Denjiro said:


> London
> 
> 
> London View by Luke Miller, on Flickr



:cheers:


----------



## Sheema

TimeAndTide said:


> *paris*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source : Compte Twitter de l'EPADESA



_pss-archi.eu_











www.flickr.com/photos/nilsaxel/16795297022/in/photostream/


Dark Town by Stéphane d'Aboville, sur Flickr


T1 Paris la Defense by @tofe_75, sur Flickr

url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13196391044/]







[/url]
La Défense - Skyline by JP2H, on Flickr


La Défense - Skyline by JP2H, on Flickr


La Défense - Hauts de Seine par Arno Dumont, sur Flickr[/QUOTE]


Paris is so beautiful. :cheers:


----------



## Sheema

Some awesome pics guys (and girls) .. 

Mucho Gracias


My top ten .. 

1. Paris, London 

3.. Moscow . Frankfurt, Istanbul

6. Warsaw



7 Rotterdam

8.Milan, Vienna

10. Madrid


----------



## Denjiro

London

The City Destroyer... by Jon Herbert, on Flickr


----------



## Burrazer

_*Vienna*_








_byhttps://www.dezeen.com/2014/02/28/dc-tower-dominique-perrault-austria-tallest-skyscraper/_


----------



## Union Man

TimeAndTide said:


> *paris*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source : Compte Twitter de l'EPADESA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.flickr.com/photos/nilsaxel/16795297022/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13196391044/]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> La Défense - Skyline by JP2H, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> La Défense - Hauts de Seine by Arno Dumont, on Flickr


Impressive and shows height isn't everything. Only one building in these photos is above 200 meters, that being Tour First at 231 meters - yet La Défense is still arguably one of the best skylines in Europe.


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILAN*









search


----------



## Vergelf

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## cancan-izmir

*Izmir*

Today,


----------



## Bitxofo

Barcelona this week:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0484825108566.390149.739468565&type=3&theater


----------



## Sheema

Union Man said:


> Impressive and shows height isn't everything. Only one building in these photos is above 200 meters, that being Tour First at 231 meters - yet La Défense is still arguably one of the best skylines in Europe.


We need someone to post some graphic re comparisons in height of the various Euro cities..


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Benidorm, Spain*


Benidorm by Juan Carlos Victorio, on Flickr


----------



## dougdoug

LA défense, Paris















Amazing little business district, full of charms


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


Frankfurt am Main at night, Germany by joachimsporl, auf Flickr


Frankfurt am Main 2016-11-11 by Andreas, auf Flickr


Die letzten Sonnenstrahlen... by Johann Sandner, auf Flickr


QX1Mamiya50mm-00470 by Hans Daniel, auf Flickr


supermoonEF500-6515 by Hans Daniel, auf Flickr


----------



## Burrazer

*Tallin*








_byhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/tarmo888/_


----------



## mark1100

^^
thanks, finally something different


----------



## Drewx

one of the new tower in costruction in Milan:cheers::cheers::cheers:




























other information here http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1849607&page=290


----------



## dickpound

*Warsaw*


----------



## jamieb010

*ROTTERDAM*


























Source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1956518


----------



## cochise75

*Paris*









Source : https://twitter.com/epadesa


----------



## Burrazer

*Zurich*








*source:http://www.sothebys.com/en/news-video/blogs/all-blogs/sotheby-s-magazine--march-2015/2015/02/on-swiss-time-zuric.html*​


----------



## cardiff

DSC01149-Edit.jpg by Derek Winterburn, on Flickr

Untitled by Neil Clasper, on Flickr


----------



## An-178

*Kyiv, Ukraine*













































http://geometria.org.ua/places/royal-tower/events/939921


----------



## Erhan

One of three proposed projects in Izmir, you can vote on you favorite here: http://kararizmirin.com/

Edit: They will build the winning proposal (at least that's what they are saying)


----------



## KiffKiff

https://www.flickr.com/photos/schaeff/26347325881/


DSC_2958 by Petr Piskarev, sur Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Vienna*


161110-Wien-vom-Kahlenberg_Jana-Madzigon-0996 by Jana Madzigon, auf Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Moscow, Russia*


in Hyperborea by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr


----------



## Bitxofo

Barcelona skyline with the super full Moon:
http://estaticos.elperiodico.com/re...una-desde-1948-vuelta-mundo-1479222167792.jpg


----------



## Burrazer

_








*Basel* source: http://www.bauwelt.de/themen/bauten/Die-Saga-vom-Turm-2532419.html_


----------



## JuMpStyLe4eVeR

Bitxofo said:


> Barcelona skyline with the super full Moon:
> http://estaticos.elperiodico.com/re...una-desde-1948-vuelta-mundo-1479222167792.jpg












That's a great view of Barcelona!

From other perspective:


----------



## Sheema

JuMpStyLe4eVeR said:


> That's a great view of Barcelona!
> 
> From other perspective:



Barcelona is ok .. Just feel it's a bit Messi. :cheers:


----------



## REDHATT

Warsaw-from Warsaw Spire building-tvnwarsawa.pl:


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








me pic


----------



## AJIekc

автор


----------



## Burrazer

Berlin








source: https://www.flickr.com/photos/claudecastor/


----------



## frankfurtgermany

Burrazer said:


> Berlin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: https://www.flickr.com/photos/claudecastor/



From where is that picture taken? 
That first bridge is the warschauerstrasse right?


----------



## NAMBA

^^
Genau. Oberbaumbrücke


----------



## Denjiro

London

London Winter Nights... by Jon Herbert, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

London

High Up In London... by Jon Herbert, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


Ohne Titel by Peter My., auf Flickr


Frankfurt am Main 20161123 by Andreas, auf Flickr


Frankfurt Skyline by globetrekimages, auf Flickr


----------



## Burrazer

*MADRID


























source:http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Madrid_skylines.html *


----------



## wespje1990




----------



## An-178

*Odessa, Ukraine*









by ODeskin048, http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1140925


----------



## SASH

wespje1990 said:


>


If all high rises were just 30-40 meters taller, Rotterdam would have had one of the best best skylines in Europe. It has got the best ingredients, density and setting.


----------



## victorek

No really. You shoud chech skyline of Rotterdan from other angles. It is not so denso as it looks like on this picture ;-)


----------



## TimeAndTide

*paris*, Christmas market








https://twitter.com/LaDefensefr


----------



## SASH

victorek said:


> No really. You shoud chech skyline of Rotterdan from other angles. It is not so denso as it looks like on this picture ;-)


The onle cities besides Rotterdam where the skyline is a part of the inner city are Frankfurt and Warsaw. You should check these ones out from several points of views. I think you will be disapointed over them as well.
The Rotterdam skyline does not look that dense from the west (photo 5, 6 and 7) and east side (photo 3 and 4) because the core of the high-rises which you seen from those angles are just around 90-110 meters. Thats what I meant. If those high-rises where about 130-150 meters and the existhing taller once where around 180-200 meters Rotterdam would be top 5 in Europe.
The setting of the skyline of Rotterdam, the water, the riverfronts and bridges make it a consistent top 10 "player" in Europe.
And besides all these facts Rotterdam is already one of the best skylines In Europe seen from streetlevel.

By the way. I'm from Rotterdam if you haven't noticed. 


1
Seen from the North
Rotterdam16.09.15 by Jeromeo, on Flickr

2
Seen from the North (streetlevel view)
Rotterdamse skyline by Martijn Barendse, on Flickr

3
Seen from the East (2012!)
Rotterdam skyline by Astrid den Haan, on Flickr

4
From streetlevel (seen from the East)
Skyline in twilight by Peet de Rouw, on Flickr

5
Seen from south east (photo by SSC member Hoogbouw010)









6
From the West









7
Seen from the South West (2013!)









8
Seen from the South (2013!) A dense part which is called 'Wijnhaveneiland' is not visible on this photo.









City Center. Just a part of the skyline seen from above.
9









10
City Center (2013!)









11
City center (2013)









12
Wilhelmina Pier (2013)


----------



## cochise75

*Paris*, by Villeman :



villeman said:


>


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

VIENNA


----------



## gedoogbeleid

*AMSTERDAM*










lamsterdammertzen: So this happened today. Wow

#sunset #cloudy #viewfrommywindow #amsterdam #gradientsky #adamtower #adamtoren #zuidas #city #citylights

Instagram


----------



## KrisKar

Istanbul - Levent

The dollar symbol at the top is a bit cheesy, but the pic is quite impressive. Love the clouds!


----------



## AJIekc

chistoprudov

moar

http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/194751.html#cutid1


----------



## erbse

People, try to look for better *quality pictures*. There's so much great stuff out there, no need to take the worst you could google. Go for flickr, Commons and quality resources.


----------



## Nick Holmes

London looks so beautiful :bow:


----------



## Iluminat

JuanPaulo said:


> *Montecarlo, Monaco*
> 
> 
> Monaco by Sergio Ruiz, on Flickr


Monte Carlo looks surprisingly tacky.


----------



## dexter2

Łódź









https://www.facebook.com/lodzpl/pho...57355164863/10154378031079864/?type=3&theater


----------



## cardiff

London Urban by Luther's Studio Tsai, on Flickr

London Skys... by Jon Herbert, on Flickr


----------



## Erhan

KrisKar said:


> Istanbul - Levent
> 
> The dollar symbol at the top is a bit cheesy, but the pic is quite impressive. Love the clouds!


It's not a dollar sign, it's the logo of the owner "Türkiye *İş* Bankası", the first public and the largest bank of Turkey.


----------



## TimeAndTide

paris

In Defence of La Defense by Dave G Kelly, no Flickr


----------



## W-Hawk

Yekaterinburg


Umformer said:


> Екатеринбург, три часа назад


----------



## Burrazer

_








*Milan Porta Nuova* source http://www.02blog.it/post/85868/porta-nuova-corso-como-milano-locali-aperitivo-ristoranti_


----------



## RayMcK

Burrazer said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Milan Porta Nuova* source http://www.02blog.it/post/85868/porta-nuova-corso-como-milano-locali-aperitivo-ristoranti_


this photo must be 5 years old


----------



## wespje1990

*Tilburg, netherlands
*









http://thumbs.werkaandemuur.nl/7ca89396e103cb4ec8b6f2f20183de73_950x600_fit.jpg









https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/fc/85/42/fc85423d9d1b172df29a5bf6a17920cc.jpg


----------



## Amen

Łódź, Poland


----------



## Amen




----------



## An-178

*Lyon, France*









https://photographers.ua/photo/lion-1045379/


----------



## erbse

o0ink said:


> London - pictures made by me this week


Great stuff ink! kay: Remember we also have a London photo thread at the DWF, would be great if you share your photos there as well:

*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=953414&page=4 *


----------



## Adler1

*Frankfurt*










http://www.frankfurt-hotel-alliance.com/


----------



## mlody89

warsaw
new towers coming soon:
spark tower 130m u/c
sienna tower 1x85m 2x135m u/c
mennica tower 130m u/c
generation park 140m u/c
chmielna tower 1x310m 1x130m 1x80m/ u/c

Warsaw Sunset Cityscape by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr
















by martm


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAMSTANBUL*

Aurora Borealis over Rotterdam by Hans van Klei, on Flickr
Oudehaven Rotterdam by eelco de jong, on Flickr
Rijnhaven Rotterdam by eelco de jong, on Flickr
161204_002 by 123_456, on Flickr


----------



## Amen

mlody89 said:


> warsaw
> new towers coming soon:
> spark tower 130m u/c
> sienna tower 1x85m 2x135m u/c
> mennica tower 130m u/c
> generation park 140m u/c
> chmielna tower 310m/130m/80m/ u/c


Waraw's skyline will be top 3 in Europe soon.








There's no need to build high skyscrapers to have great skyline. 








Calgary my favorite Canadian's skyline. Warszawa is gonna look like that soon.


----------



## SASH

Amen said:


> Waraw's skyline will be top 3 in Europe soon


If there is a contruction stop in the rest of the cities it will be top 3. 




Amen said:


> There's no need to build high skyscrapers to have great skyline.


This is what is going on in RTM at the moment:
1x220m (Zalmhaventoren)
3x150m (Baantoren, Cooltower & The Sax)
2x110m (Up Town & Terraced Tower)
5x75m (Boston, Seattle, The Muse, Bright & 2xZalmhaven)




Amen said:


> Calgary my favorite Canadian's skyline


My second best/favourite Canadian Skyline


----------



## KlausDiggy

Amen said:


> Warsaw's skyline will be top 3 in Europe soon.



No way, that Warsaw will be among the top three in the next 20 years.

Frankfurt currently has 6 towers under construction, 3 of them are over 150m.

OmniTurm 185m U/C
Grand Tower 172m U/C
Marienturm 155m U/C
Melia Hotel 140m U/C
Henninger Tower 140m T / O
WinX 110m (almost T / O)

In addition, there are some towers which are planned to start in 2017.

DB Dreieck 4 towers) 228m, 173m, 120m, 100m
Tower "One" 180m
Porsche Design Tower 100m+ 


The list thus remains as follows:

1. Moscow
2. Istanbul
3. Paris/La Defence
4. London
5. Frankfurt
6 Warsaw


----------



## Nick Holmes

London behind Istanbul. I wouldnt agree with that!


----------



## Amen

KlausDiggy said:


> No way, that Warsaw will be among the top three in the next 20 years.


20 years? I meant 5 years. :nuts:


----------



## Burrazer

_*Milan* source http://www.agendaviaggi.com/i-grattacieli-di-milano/_


----------



## Union Man

mlody89 said:


> warsaw
> new towers coming soon:
> spark tower 130m u/c
> sienna tower 1x85m 2x135m u/c
> mennica tower 130m u/c
> generation park 140m u/c
> chmielna tower 1x310m 1x130m 1x80m/ u/c


I didn't realise that the 310m tower was U/C yet. Have they finished piling or started the basement yet?

Regarding the other post about Warsaw being in the top 3 within 5 years, I'm not so sure. The current top lot of cities are building at a considerable pace, although I still think Warsaw could rival them in some regards.

London wise, the cluster to look out for in 2017 will be Canary Wharf. All of the below towers should rise next year, adding to the skyline.

1. Landmark Pinnacle | 233m
2. Newfoundland Tower | 220m
3. South Quay Plaza Tower 1 | 215m
4. One Park Drive | 204m
5. Wardian London Tower 1 | 183m
6. The Madison | 182m
7. Wardian London Tower 2 | 170m
8. 10 Park Drive | 150m 
9. 1 Bank Street | 147m
10. Maine Tower | 145m
11. Harbour Central C | 122m


London Skyline by Oliver O'Neill, on Flickr


----------



## Amen

London is out of range. Doesn't count. 

London is Premier League and than is Ligue 1/2/3.


----------



## Vergelf

KlausDiggy said:


> No way, that Warsaw will be among the top three in the next 20 years.


That's true and I'm saying it as a Varsovian. There is a lot of develepment in Warsaw but it's not nearly enough to catch up to the best skylines in Europe. Let's be honest, Warsaw still doesn't have a truly cohesive, dense skyline like in Paris and it's architectural quality can't be compared to either London or Frankfurt. Anyway I think Warsaw is top 6 and it's a really good spot. Remember that almost all top 5 cities are 10 million+ global metropolises and Frankfurt is the financial centre of continental Europe. 


KlausDiggy said:


> The list thus remains as follows:
> 
> 1. Moscow
> 2. Istanbul
> 3. Paris/La Defence
> 4. London
> 5. Frankfurt
> 6 Warsaw


I agree with that list with the exception of Istanbul, poor designs and chaotic arrangement don't qualify it for the 2nd best skyline in Europe despite it's relative massiveness.


----------



## Adler1

Union Man said:


> I didn't realise that the 310m tower was U/C yet. Have they finished piling or started the basement yet?
> 
> Regarding the other post about Warsaw being in the top 3 within 5 years, I'm not so sure. The current top lot of cities are building at a considerable pace, although I still think Warsaw could rival them in some regards.


Since most of that tower is basically just a spire, it shouldn't be too hard :nuts:

No way Warsaw will be in the top 3 anytime soon. Some posters just assume Warsaw is the only city currently experiencing a building boom disregarding other cities' projects, but Frankfurt and London are building even more and taller towers at the moment and I am not following Paris closely, but I assume its growing nicely (all of these cities are way ahead already anyways).


----------



## Iluminat

Adler1 said:


> Since most of that tower is basically just a spire, it shouldn't be too hard :nuts:


It's less than 1/3 so it's still the highest building in Warsaw to the roof. Anyway for the future dick measuring you never know what will actually get built or not, there were many impressive plans before the last crisis but even in normal circumstances buildings might be shortened because of the protests etc. it's hard to have high buildings in Europe, this list for Warsaw is far from being complete btw.


----------



## cancan-izmir

*İzmir*

Today,


----------



## Amen




----------



## dminer

Union Man said:


> I didn't realise that the 310m tower was U/C yet. Have they finished piling or started the basement yet?


No, it's still in demo/prep work, the project received legally binding building permit only 2 weeks ago. Proper construction will begin later this month. Official reveal with final renders, Sir Foster and all the usual marketing stunts is dated for mid-January.

Plot under preparation:


Tygryssek said:


> Proszę ja Was bardzo... proszę Panów.


----------



## cardiff

London by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

O2 by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

Vauxhall by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

Docklands by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

London by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

Se mi sdraiassi qui / If I lay here (London skyline from Shooter's Hill, London, United Kingdom)2 by Andrea Pucci, on Flickr

Evening sun lighting up the city by Will Rees, on Flickr


----------



## dickpound

Amen said:


> London is out of range. Doesn't count.
> 
> London is Premier League and than is Ligue 1/2/3.


London is overrated.


----------



## dickpound

[url=https://flic.kr/p/NVBHGr]IMG_8628 by Robert Frw, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Sheema

I like Warsaw .. 

Be good to see more Italian cities .. Genoa .. Naples.. Roma ! 

And more of Madrid and Barcelona ! 

My top ten 

1. London ( Chaotic yes.. but there is sometimes beauty in chaos )

2. Paris ( Needs to sort out it's pollution  But la defense is sublime)

3. Frankfurt ( reminds me of Minneapolis .. it's got that mid west American feel to it .. )

4. Moscow ( It's that cluster ! ..hard to ignore.. just seems so contrived to me )

5. Warsaw ( I'm loving the way this city is growing organically ,.. so impressive )

6. Istanbul ( is this Europe ? Or Asia ? .. either way an immense skyline lacking cohesion .. it tops London for that ! )

7. Vienna ( It's over loaded with history but seems to be improving all the time and is ignored on these pages )

8. Rotterdam ( maybe this should be higher .. I don't know .. the architecture just doesn't do it for me ..awesome skyline tho )

9.Milan ( wow. Amazing how Milan has changed and is changing .. .. one for the future )

10. Madrid .( again over looked on these pages .. how can you over look Madrid ? )


----------



## Sheema

dickpound said:


> London is overrated.



Why ?


----------



## thatgreatdragon2000

Sheema said:


> Why ?


Because it's always on people's no 1 in this type of list.If anything that tells you why London skyline is still beyond every other city


----------



## Quicksilver

absolution98 said:


> Because it's always on people's no 1 in this type of list.If anything that tells you why London skyline is still beyond every other city


It's hard not to be on number 1 list when it builds 10 times more skyscrapers than the closest rivals.


----------



## dickpound

Sheema said:


> Why ?


There are two main clusters, if I can put it that way. If there was just one big downtown, then it would be no.1 in Europe in terms of cohesion and height. 
I think the real battle for top spot is Paris and Frankfurt, with London at two or three. But this is just for the time being.


----------



## Union Man

dickpound said:


> There are two main clusters, if I can put it that way. If there was just one big downtown, then it would be no.1 in Europe in terms of cohesion and height.
> I think the real battle for top spot is Paris and Frankfurt, with London at two or three. But this is just for the time being.


I agree that as of now Frankfurt and La Défense just edge the City of London and Canary Wharf. However I think this will change in 2017 when a flurry of skyscrapers start to rise in London, after what has seemed an age of prep/basement work. By this time next year I think not only will Canary Wharf match Frankfurt/La Défense, but just may well exceed them.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Benidorm, Spain*


Benidorm from the top by Víctor Ch.S., on Flickr


----------



## hugh

Union Man said:


> However I think this will change in 2017 when a flurry of skyscrapers start to rise in London, after what has seemed an age of prep/basement work. By this time next year I think not only will Canary Wharf match Frankfurt/La Défense, but just may well exceed them.


Those tall residentials will be a game changer for CW.


----------



## mark1100

wait and see, FRA also has 6 100m+ towers u/c and will look very different in a year


----------



## Quicksilver

mark1100 said:


> wait and see, FRA also has 6 100m+ towers u/c and will look very different in a year


Amazing, same as Manchester.


----------



## thatgreatdragon2000

dickpound said:


> There are two main clusters, if I can put it that way. If there was just one big downtown, then it would be no.1 in Europe in terms of cohesion and height.
> I think the real battle for top spot is Paris and Frankfurt, with London at two or three. But this is just for the time being.


Still can't see the reason why.Having two main cluster suddenly makes it's skyline overrated?Cluster is not the only thing that make a skyline great.If that were the case,Asia and North America would be miles ahead of Europe.If we were to follow your definition Paris and Frankfurt cluster will be a joke if you compare to the likes of Shangai,Singapore,Chicago.

What makes Paris and other European skyline great is not the cluster,but also the blending of traditional architecture with modern buildings.Backdrop also play a role.Cluster might be a factor but it's not the definitive reason what makes a great skyline.


----------



## Amen

Cluster makes skyline great there's no doubt about it.
That's why Warszawa will be greates European skyline, because there is a lot of space for skyscrapres.

Paris and Warszawa. Paris has also much space for new buildings.

Chciago > London
Perfect city.

Here some Chicago's downtown tour. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iw7ufLHkNG0 5:35


----------



## rolio

Amen said:


> Paris has also much space for new buildings.


:?

It is probably the densest city. Impossible to build in the center like Warsaw or London.


----------



## Amen

rolio said:


> :?
> 
> like Warsaw or London.


Wha? There is no place for skyscrapers in London. London has no cluster skyline. La Defense is a modern city with a lot of space.

BTW It's Warszawa not Warsaw. It's Polish city not English... I don't write Londyn.


----------



## rolio

Amen said:


> BTW It's Warszawa not Warsaw. It's Polish city not English... I don't write Londyn.


You don't write Londyn because the language on this forum is English, not Polish :dunno:


----------



## Adler1

absolution98 said:


> What makes Paris and other European skyline great is not the cluster,but also the blending of traditional architecture with modern buildings..


Same in the US and Canada... New York, Chicago, San Francisco, Boston, Philadelphia, Toronto, even Los Angeles and its historic downtown - It's even more impressive over there. London is the only exception in Europe where it's future skyline will be able to rival American cities. However, London is so huge, they have to build so many more towers to achieve this, while smaller cities such as Frankfurt and Warsaw just need to add 1 or 2 new towers and the resulting skyline impact is way more dramatic.


----------



## Amen

My top list:
1. Paryż
2. Londyn
3. Moskwa
4. Stambuł
5. Frankfurt nad Menem
6. Warszawa/Mediolan
7. Neapol


----------



## cardiff

The O2 Arena by Sameh Morsi, on Flickr

20161129_152947_014.jpg by Pete Hz, on Flickr


----------



## dickpound

absolution98 said:


> Still can't see the reason why.Having two main cluster suddenly makes it's skyline overrated?Cluster is not the only thing that make a skyline great.If that were the case,Asia and North America would be miles ahead of Europe.If we were to follow your definition Paris and Frankfurt cluster will be a joke if you compare to the likes of Shangai,Singapore,Chicago.
> 
> What makes Paris and other European skyline great is not the cluster,but also the blending of traditional architecture with modern buildings.Backdrop also play a role.Cluster might be a factor but it's not the definitive reason what makes a great skyline.


Paris and Frankfurt are a joke when compared to Shanghai, Singapore and Chicago. 
Europe is getting into skyscrapers very late, let's be honest. Even Edmonton has a more dense cohesive skyline than most European metropolises. 
I look at skylines in a simpler way. Basically, what do I see on the horizon? Is it interesting? Does it make an impact? I'll never forget seeing NYC's skyline for the first time, driving in from the Jersey side. I looked to the left and it took my breath away.


----------



## dickpound

If Warsaw could connect this then it would be one of the best skylines in Europe. There's lots of space there. I think they could do it. Don't forget where this city was 20 years ago.


----------



## sturman

Moscow:


----------



## Iluminat

rolio said:


> You don't write Londyn because the language on this forum is English, not Polish :dunno:


The correct name is Warschau :yes:


----------



## Octav Lucius

KlausDiggy said:


> The list thus remains as follows:
> 
> 1. Moscow
> 2. Istanbul
> 3. Paris/La Defence
> 4. London
> 5. Frankfurt
> 6 Warsaw


 Moscow should not even be on the top list, more like #7-8


----------



## Amen

@dickpound

Warszawa will be the best European skyline, because it will be fully glassed and sticky.


----------



## RayMcK

what are these photos ?? what do they represent ??:eek2:


Amen said:


> @dickpound
> 
> Warszawa will be the best European skyline, because it will be fully glassed and sticky.


----------



## frankfurtgermany

*DISCUSS: Best Modern European Skyline (Part3)*



Amen said:


> @dickpound
> 
> Warszawa will be the best European skyline, because it will be fully glassed and sticky.



What I see are a lot of paper towers.
More action please and not only on paper. Warsaw will never defeat London.


----------



## Amen

Paris has better skyline than London... Warszawski skyline remind me about Los Angeles.
If there will be no war. Warszawa will be first city in Europe, because we have great diaspora around the world.

BTW this mock-up shows where buildings can be build in Warszawa. Which is everywhere.


----------



## An-178

*Kyiv, Ukraine*


















https://vk.com/smych_smych 









http://tetrishall.com.ua/en/gallery


----------



## Check_Mate

Yekaterinburg 



















Most skyscraper projects in Ekaterinburg are on hold I guess the EU sanctions plus low oil prices had an impact , that's why a peace with Ukraine is a must !


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/31448288691/


----------



## Union Man

This thread pertains to the discussion of the best modern European skyline. Not politics or nationalities, I've deleted these posts - please stay on-topic.


----------



## dminer

dickpound said:


> If Warsaw could connect this then it would be one of the best skylines in Europe. There's lots of space there. I think they could do it. Don't forget where this city was 20 years ago.


It's a work in progress. Current lineup of U/C towers alone will fill a ton of gaps in the skyline and transform it forever, particularly thanks to the 310m project which will end the thus-far unquestioned visual dominance of Palace of Culture. And there's a long list of other projects in advanced planning stage on top of that


----------



## dickpound

These are quite old pics, right?












By the way I agree Warsaw has waaaaay more potential space to build skyscrapers than most cities represented in this thread. It's a developers paradise.


----------



## dminer

dickpound said:


> These are quite old pics, right?


From around 2008, pre-crisis peak of investement boom. Some of these scrapers already exist, some got cancelled, some on hold, some "replaced" by other projects on nerby/neighbouring plots. In general it does show the direction Warsaw skyline will take, the skyline won't be extending beyond the areas shown on that model, but it will obviously take another 20-30 years+ to achieve this kind of densinity.

BTW, the one model the woman on the photo is holding is actually the 310m project that is just beginning construction.


----------



## Check_Mate

Projected new skyscrapers in Yekaterinburg I think buying land around that area will increase capital by five folds provided the atmosphere is welcoming


The current status of around 100m+ in Yekaterinburg

Completed / TO

(1) Малышева, 51 ("Высоцкий") | сайт | 53 эт. | Лес-форум | 2011 г. | 188.3 м. | Фото (2015.11)
(2) Февральской революции, 15 ("Февральская революция") | на сайте застройщика | 42 эт. | Атомстройкомплекс | 2010 г. | 139,6 м. | Фото (2013.11)
(3) Машинная, 1б к1 ("Чемпион-Парк", 1 оч.) | на сайте застройщика | 37 эт. | Атомстройкомплекс | IV кв. 2016 г. | 128 м. | Фото (2016.10)
(4) Трамвайный, 2 корп. 4 ("Малевич", 2 оч.) | на сайте застройщика | 33 эт. | Брик | 2016 г. | 105м. | Фото (2016.01)
(5) Татищева, 47а ("Крыловъ", 2 оч.) | сайт | 30 эт. | Синара-Девелопмент | 2016 г. | 99 м. | Фото (2016.10)
(6) "Исеть" | сайт | 52 эт. | Екатеринбург-Сити | II кв. 2015 г. | 209 м. | Фото (2015.01)
(7) "Призма" | нет ссылки | 37 эт. | Торгово-выставочный центр "Европейский" | 2015 г. | 151 м. | Фото (2015.08)
(8) "Демидов" | на сайте застройщика | 33 эт. | Renaissance Construction | 2015 г. | 133 м. | Фото (2016.01)
(9) "Александровский Квартал", 2 оч. | на сайте застройщика | 32 эт. | СУ-6 | 2016 г. | 105 м. | Фото (2016.09)
(10) "Московский Квартал", 2 оч. | на сайте застройщика | 31 эт. | ЕКБ Строй Инвест | 100 м. | Фото (2016.10)


Строится / Under Construction:

(1) "OPERA" | сайт | 42 эт. | Атомстройкомплекс | 2016 г. | 158 м. | Фото (2013.10)
(2) "Чемпион-Парк", 2 оч. | на сайте застройщика | 37 эт. | Атомстройкомплекс | I кв. 2016 г. | 128 м. | Фото (2016.01)
(3) "Чемпион-Парк", 3 оч. | на сайте застройщика | 37 эт. | Атомстройкомплекс | 2016 г. | 128 м. | Фото (2013.10) | -
(4) «Ольховский Парк», оч. 3 | 33 эт. | сайт ЖК | Форум-Групп | 2018 | ? м | Фото (2016.09)
(5) "Арбатский" | на сайте застройщика | 31 эт. | Проспект Девелопмент | IV кв. 2017 г. | ? м. | Фото (2015.06)
(6) "Светлый", дом 5 | 31 эт | на сайте застройщика | ТЭН | 2017 | - | Фото (2016.10)
(7) Everest (Горького, 79) | 31 эт. | сайт | ТЭН | 2018 | ? м | Фото (2016.10)


ON HOLD

(1) Екатеринбург-Сити, оч. 4 («Екатерина»)| 62 эт.| - | УГМК | -
(2) Екатеринбург-Сити, оч. 7 | 60 эт. | - | УГМК | -
(3) Екатеринбург-Сити, оч. 8 | 51 эт. | - | УГМК | -
(4) «Первый Николаевский», 2 оч.| 50-эт. | официальный сайт | Уралэнергостройкомплекс | -
(5) «Стражи Урала». Северная Башня | 41 эт.| - | УГМК | -
(6) «Стражи Урала». Южная Башня | 36 эт.| - | УГМК | -

ABOUT TO START CONSTRUCTING

(1) «Репин Парк», 2 оч. | 35 эт. | официальный сайт | Астон | 2017 | 2018
(2) «Малевич», 5 оч. | 33 эт. | официальный сайт | УралСтройИнвест | 2016 | 2017 | Фото (2016.01) |
(3) Административно-деловой комплекс с гостиницей по ул.Хуторской-пер.Базовому | 33 эт. | - | Атомстройкомплекс | 2017 | 2018 | Фото (2016.11)
(4) Хохрякова, 63 | 32 эт. | долёвка | НСК-Девелопмент | 2016 | 2018 | Фото (2016.04) |








(5) "Екатерининский Парк", очередь 1 (ЖК "Ампир") | 31 эт. | - | РМК совместно с Prinzip | 2017 | 2020 | ?


----------



## kil_o

An-178 said:


> https://vk.com/smych_smych
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://tetrishall.com.ua/en/gallery


wow Kiew is like little Tokio .... i like it


----------



## Check_Mate

Kiev is one of the most beautiful cities in Europe, when I travelled to Kiev I felt like i'm in Paris or Amsterdam it's very historic and classy needs some investment in its Metro system plus a good new ring road!


----------



## RayMcK

I've been to Kiev something like 12 times, I've lost count.. what areas do you recommend to visit besides Obolon and Kontraktova ? I've heard there is a district where everythings is new and modern, where can that possibly be ?


Check_Mate said:


> Kiev is one of the most beautiful cities in Europe, when I travelled to Kiev I felt like i'm in Paris or Amsterdam it's very historic and classy needs some investment in its Metro system plus a good new ring road!


----------



## Check_Mate

RayMcK said:


> I've been to Kiev something like 12 times, I've lost count.. what areas do you recommend to visit besides Obolon and Kontraktova ? I've heard there is a district where everythings is new and modern, where can that possibly be ?


The design of buildings on Khreshchatyk street is quite classy plus the Maidan area is nice too! And the area around the Dynamo Kiev football club! I have been to a felarmonica on a street full of theaters and play shows? Do you know the name of that street?


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Paris, France*


Planète Nanterre by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Iluminat

kil_o said:


> wow Kiew is like little Tokio .... i like it


It reminds me more of China to be honest since most of this high-rises are rather tacky but I have to say the city feels very big and "urban" and it's interesting that there seem to be a lot of construction going on even when the country is in deep crisis.


----------



## Vergelf

Edited by Union Man - Please don't post from Flickr when the image holder specifically states copyright and doesn't allow image sharing by BBcode. Thanks.


----------



## Sheema

Dick Pound says Europe city is behind Asia but just depends what you are getting out of a skyline .. 

I like the blend of old and new .. the interaction of different centuries of architecture .. 

You get that in Europe. .. 

Wish more Italian and Spanish cities were posted.


----------



## Sheema

JuanPaulo said:


> It looks strange probably because it is a zoom and you cannot see the cluster in the context of the entire skyline. Here is another picture by the same author that shows a wider point of view kay:
> 
> 
> NB-11.jpg by neil.bulman, on Flickr


Yes I can see the different angle now

Thank you


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*



Stratosphere 2020 said:


> *Rotterdam Zuid in de mist*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Peter Schmidt


----------



## Vergelf

*Paris*
Vision Nocturne by thomas brenac, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*









https://www.frankfurt.intercontinental.com/video/webcam


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Hamburg - New Elbphilharmonie*



Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> www.competitionline.com © Michael Zapf



Hamburg 27 Nov 2016 by LarAndNor, auf Flickr


Hamburg by Wolfgang Brinken, auf Flickr


----------



## goschio

^
Beautiofuil. Wish Hamburg was more progressive in building highrises in the Hafencity. Could have been a nice cluster with max tops of 150 or 180m.


----------



## Check_Mate

Yekaterinburg

taken by Umformer


----------



## Check_Mate

Kazan

taken by Rafael


----------



## Check_Mate

Sochi


oltemont said:


> *Сочи*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://vk.com/moscowcityrussia


----------



## dickpound

*Warsaw*


----------



## cardiff

Pullman Hotel 05 dawn view over London by bob watt, on Flickr

Pullman Hotel 06 dawn view over St Pancras by bob watt, on Flickr

...to the city #Stratford #newham #london #eastlondon #dawn #sunrise #december #skyporn #skyscraper #architecture #transport #busstation #sun #trainstation #city #cityscape by Ian Clark, on Flickr


----------



## TimeAndTide

*paris*








https://www.tripadvisor.fr/Hotel_Re..._La_Defense_Hauts_de_Seine_Ile_de_France.html









http://www.booking.com/hotel/fr/la-defense-studio.fr.html


----------



## JuMpStyLe4eVeR

werner10 said:


> Rotterdam...


amazing


----------



## Check_Mate

JuanPaulo said:


> *Montecarlo, Monaco*
> 
> 
> Monaco by Sergio Ruiz, on Flickr


It has some resemblance to V V

Vladivostok 
Taken by Dober


----------



## VITORIA MAN

Resemblance ???? i dont think so my friend


----------



## the man from k-town

dickpound said:


> *Warsaw*


nice Line :cheers: 


FRANKFURT

DSC_5582 by CC76 Photography, auf Flickr

DSC_5572 by CC76 Photography, auf Flickr

Frankfurt by Sunset by Selman Dogan, auf Flickr


----------



## erbse

Canary Wharf could need some different facade materials on new towers, like (lime/sand)stone, bricks, copper, bronze, etc. - all the glass is quite sterile and cold.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


Frankfurt Skyline Colors by Benedikt Filip, auf Flickr


----------



## Poney94200

Original posted by tuktoyaktuk !




























Currently, 3 towers are in construction : 
Alto 160m, 
M2 180m, 
Trinity 150m, 
and normally, Hekla 220m in 2017 

In project : 

Sisters towers 220m and 120m, 
Air2 202m, Hermitage plaza 320m x2, 
Ava 140 
Arena tower more or less 200m


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILAN* Porta Nuova cluster, frozen sunset









*Milanotoday fb page*


----------



## cardiff

Birmingham


----------



## Check_Mate

cardiff said:


> Birmingham


What's the tallest building in Birmingham?

I was there in 1999 and again when the bull ring shopping mall was opened?


----------



## mlody89

warsaw


----------



## cancan-izmir

*İzmir*

Today, own


----------



## cardiff

Check_Mate said:


> What's the tallest building in Birmingham?
> 
> I was there in 1999 and again when the bull ring shopping mall was opened?



Still the BT Tower, i dont think there are plans for anything taller, but there are plans for those close.


----------



## Union Man

*London*

Royal Victoria Dock by Dave Feaster, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Benidorm, Spain*


L1009714.jpg by nilsenJa, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*



Dr.Seltsam said:


> Bockenheimer Anlage Aerial by Daniel Haussmann, auf Flickr
> 
> European Central Bank by FREEDOM STREAMING, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


_1000430 by Michael, auf Flickr


Mainstation-6633 by Hans Daniel, auf Flickr


----------



## alexkrass

Frankvfurta have probably the best skyline in Germany.


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^In Europe :cheers:


----------



## Iluminat

alexkrass said:


> Frankvfurta have probably the best skyline in Germany.


Probably? It's not like there is much competition.


----------



## Vergelf

*Moscow*
Russia. Moscow. Moscow-City. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr
The Eye by Mikhail G, on Flickr


----------



## dickpound

*Warsaw*
Handsome skyscrapers


----------



## IThomas

*MILANO*

>>>

Milano- Italy. Skyline. Samyang 85/1.4 . Sony A7II. by somchaimilano​
How this view will be in a few years  
From left to right: 1) tower designed by Cesar Pelli, but design still unknown; 2) UnipolSai Tower by Mario Cucinella (break ground this year); 3) Il Curvo by Daniel Libeskind (U/C).


----------



## alexkrass

Moscow winter fairy tale.:cheers:


----------



## Check_Mate

List of 300 meters + in Russia 

1- Federation Complex 373.7 m










2- OKO 354.1 m










3- Merkury 338.8 m










4- Eurasia 309 m










5- City Capital 301.8 m










U/C

1 - Lakhta Center 462m ( 50 % built)










2- Neva Tower 338m ( 35% built)


----------



## Nick Holmes

Moscow IBC will be the best Cluster in the world with 6 supertalls!!


----------



## Check_Mate

Nick Holmes said:


> Moscow IBC will be the best Cluster in the world with 6 supertalls!!


Hmm well There are some Asian and North American Clusters ahead I'd say they need to build alot more


----------



## alexkrass

5- City Capital good.:cheers:


----------



## IThomas

*M I L A N O*


Porta Nuova Skyline, Milano by Alessandro

Duomo di Milano by Alessandro

CityLife, Milano by Alessandro​


----------



## IThomas

*N A P L E S*


Napoli by Francesco Di Benedetto

Napoli by Carmine Colurcio

Skyline by Pietro Bernardi
Spaccanapoli by Francesco Grisolia​


----------



## IThomas

*T U R I N*


Turin | Piedmont by Dave Wong

Michelin Towers, Torino, Italy. by Giuseppe Pipia

Skyscraper Intesa Sanpaolo, Turin. by Paolo Ilardi

Test with the Pentax K-3ii by Matteo Appiano

Torino by Andrea Mucelli​


----------



## cancan-izmir

*Izmir*

Own, snowy and foggy day - 10 January 2017


----------



## Tiaren

Today the final design of Frankfurt's Deutsche Bank towers was unveiled. 
Frankfurt's banking district cluster in 2020:


----------



## Check_Mate

Tiaren said:


> Today the final design of Frankfurt's Deutsche Bank towers was unveiled.
> Frankfurt's banking district cluster in 2020:


Stunning!


----------



## the man from k-town

Frankfurt today

Mainhattan by Tom Doerken, auf Flickr


God Surrounded by Mammon by rdgmck, auf Flickr


----------



## mlody89

frankfurt <3


----------



## cardiff

Soft golden London by Nuno Morais, on Flickr

Glass Jungle 2.0 by Tareq Mooradun, on Flickr


----------



## dminer

Tiaren said:


> Today the final design of Frankfurt's Deutsche Bank towers was unveiled.


I'm glad they didn't change it too much from early concepts, the complex's been very elegant from the start. What's on the top though? Just some illumination effect or it's supposed to have some small spire?


----------



## Vergelf

*Paris*
Pink Paris "bonne année chinoise" by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*Moscow*
Russia. Moscow. Moscow-City. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Barcelona, Spain*


fullsizeoutput_14279 by Brandon Chicago, on Flickr


fullsizeoutput_142c4 by Brandon Chicago, on Flickr


fullsizeoutput_140ee by Brandon Chicago, on Flickr


fullsizeoutput_13c0e by Brandon Chicago, on Flickr


----------



## cochise75

*Paris*







































Source : Compte Twitter de l'EPADESA


----------



## Axelferis

Oh Paris


----------



## Adler1

Tiaren said:


> Today the final design of Frankfurt's Deutsche Bank towers was unveiled.
> Frankfurt's banking district cluster in 2020:


Love it. Esp because the whole complex is located right in the heart of the Financial district and will boast Hotels, Shops, Restaurants, Food courts, Supermarkets, etc - Frankfurt's Financial center definitely needs this + they are currently building a 185m tower right next to this complex along with a nice square and some more future dining options inside, so the Brexit bankers won't miss London too much!


----------



## Vergelf

*London*
PT London by Jon Herbert, on Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

dminer said:


> I'm glad they didn't change it too much from early concepts, the complex's been very elegant from the start. What's on the top though? Just some illumination effect or it's supposed to have some small spire?


indeed, this will turn out amazing. I think the top light is just some illumination


----------



## oneself

Actually, it's hard to compet against Paris


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by filoss


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* 









https://vk.com/albums-575399?z=photo-575399_456239282/photos-575399


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/PANSA.ANSP/photos/pcb.1603832876298987/1603832419632366/?type=3&theater


----------



## Vergelf

*London*
London sky (line) by Isabelle de Roys, on Flickr


----------



## Check_Mate

Vergelf said:


> *London*
> London sky (line) by Isabelle de Roys, on Flickr


Love it, Nice


----------



## JuanPaulo

*London, UK
*

River Thames view by Foto Maniacs, on Flickr


----------



## Sheema

London would be number one if Canary Wharf and the city were merged .. 

Paris is number one .


----------



## Vergelf

*London*
DSC_0806-Pano: Central London from Canary Wharf by Colin McIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Vienna*



















Wien II by Manuel Prenner, auf Flickr



Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


> Hundertwasser Müllverbrennungsanlage Wien by Tamás Péter, auf Flickr


high5 by Martin Kriebernegg, on Flickr


night owls by LichtGespiele

Almdudler by raffaphotography, auf Flickr










https://c1.staticflickr.com/1/263/32565861946_d65463e0f7_b.jpg

*PROJECTS:*

170m DC Tower 2 (2020)
163m Danube Flats (2019)
155m Forum Tower (2019)
145m Handelskai 100 (2021)
145m Handelskai 100 (2021)
145m Marina Tower I (2019)
140m DC Tower 3 (n/a)
137m Austro Control Zentrale (2019)
130m Waterfront Handelskai (n/a)
122m MGC Plaza I (2019)
120m Viertel Zwei Plus Tower (2020)
116m GATE II (2019)
115m Orbi Tower (2017)
115m MGC Plaza II (2019)
114m TrIIIple I (2019)
110m TrIIIple II (2019)
110m Monte Laa I (2019)
110m Forum Home (2019)
105m ASA Tower (n/a)
104m MGC Plaza III (2019)
101m TrIIIple III (2019)
100m Marina Tower II (n/a)
100m Monte Laa II (2018)
90m Viertel Zwei Plus II (2021)
88m The Icon Vienna (2018)
84m HoHo Vienna (2018)
82m Hochhaus Dresdner Straße (2019)
80m Nordwestbahnhof 1 (n/a)
80m Nordwestbahnhof 2 (n/a)
80m Nordwestbahnhof 3 (n/a)
80m Nordwestbahnhof 4 (n/a)
80m Nordbahnhof 1 (n/a)


----------



## Nick Holmes

Sheema said:


> London would be number one if Canary Wharf and the city were merged ..
> 
> Paris is number one .


LOndon will be number 1 in about 2 years :cheers:


----------



## leedsloyal

Nick Holmes said:


> LOndon will be number 1 in about 2 years :cheers:


London is already number 1 and will be light years ahead in 2/3 years


----------



## Skyline.Fan

leedsloyal said:


> London is already number 1 and will be light years ahead in 2/3 years


----------



## IThomas

*M I L A N O*


0147_30-11-16_IMG_7645 by Luca Andrea Doria

0137_08-11-16_IMG_7325 by Luca Andrea Doria

0141_08-11-16_IMG_7334 by Luca Andrea Doria








http://www.dearmilano.it/porta-nuova-skyline/

IMG_8059 by Luca Andrea Doria

Milano - Tower Allianz-1 by simotarta

Torre Velasca by Alessandro​


----------



## Union Man

leedsloyal said:


> London is already number 1 and will be light years ahead in 2/3 years


If it's between Frankfurt, London and Paris as of today, then no, the City of London nor Canary Wharf is number 1 between those cities. However, come 2020 I honestly believe Canary Wharf will have the better skyline between the below cities.


*2017*

1. Frankfurt
2. Paris
3. Canary Wharf
4. City of London


*Canary Wharf 2017*

*1.* One Canada Square | 235m
*2.* 8 Canada Square | 200m
*3.* 25 Canada Square | 200m
*4.* One Churchill Place | 156m
*5.* 25 Bank Street | 153m
*6.* 40 Bank Street | 153m
*7.* 10 Upper Bank Street | 151m
*8.* Baltimore Wharf | 150m 
*9.* Pan Peninsula East | 147m 
*10.* 22 Marsh Wall East Tower | 140m
*11.* 25 Churchill Place | 124m
*12.* Novotel Canary Wharf | 124m
*13.* Pan Peninsula West Tower | 122m
*14.* One West India Quay | 111m
*15.* Dollar Bay Tower | 109m 
*16.* 33 Canada Square | 105m 


*Canary Wharf U/C - Site Prep 2020*

*1.* Spire London | 235m | *Site Prep*
*2.* Landmark Pinnacle | 233m | *U/C*
*3.* Newfoundland Tower | 220m | *U/C*
*4.* South Quay Plaza Tower 1 | 215m | *U/C*
*5.* One Park Drive | 204m | *Site Prep*
*6.* Wardian London Tower 1 | 187m | *U/C*
*7.* The Madison | 182m | *Site Prep*
*8.* Wardian London Tower 2 | 169m | *U/C*
*9.* 10 Park Drive | 150m | *U/C*
*10.* 1 Bank Street | 147m | *U/C*
*11.* Maine Tower | 144m | *U/C*
*12.* The Grid Building E2 | 128m | *U/C*
*13.* Harbour Central C | 122m | *U/C*


----------



## IThomas

Something different... :lol:

*BOLOGNA*
Torre degli Asinelli (medieval Bologna) vs Unipol Tower


Torre Prendiparte Bologna by Francesco Pierantoni

Bologna-Torre dell'Unipol- Tilt Shift by Andrea Meloncelli


----------



## arjanschoonen

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/32311007266/in/dateposted-public/
Rotterdam


----------



## meteoforumitalia

Union Man said:


> If it's between Frankfurt, London and Paris as of today, then no, the City of London nor Canary Wharf is number 1 between those cities. However, come 2020 I honestly believe Canary Wharf will have the better skyline between the below cities.
> 
> 
> *2017*
> 
> 1. Frankfurt
> 2. Paris
> 3. Canary Wharf
> 4. City of London
> 
> 
> *Canary Wharf 2017*
> 
> *1.* One Canada Square | 235m
> *2.* 8 Canada Square | 200m
> *3.* 25 Canada Square | 200m
> *4.* One Churchill Place | 156m
> *5.* 25 Bank Street | 153m
> *6.* 40 Bank Street | 153m
> *7.* 10 Upper Bank Street | 151m
> *8.* Baltimore Wharf | 150m
> *9.* Pan Peninsula East | 147m
> *10.* 22 Marsh Wall East Tower | 140m
> *11.* 25 Churchill Place | 124m
> *12.* Novotel Canary Wharf | 124m
> *13.* Pan Peninsula West Tower | 122m
> *14.* One West India Quay | 111m
> *15.* Dollar Bay Tower | 109m
> *16.* 33 Canada Square | 105m
> 
> 
> *Canary Wharf U/C - Site Prep 2020*
> 
> *1.* Spire London | 235m | *Site Prep*
> *2.* Landmark Pinnacle | 233m | *U/C*
> *3.* Newfoundland Tower | 220m | *U/C*
> *4.* South Quay Plaza Tower 1 | 215m | *U/C*
> *5.* One Park Drive | 204m | *Site Prep*
> *6.* Wardian London Tower 1 | 187m | *U/C*
> *7.* The Madison | 182m | *Site Prep*
> *8.* Wardian London Tower 2 | 169m | *U/C*
> *9.* 10 Park Drive | 150m | *U/C*
> *10.* 1 Bank Street | 147m | *U/C*
> *11.* Maine Tower | 144m | *U/C*
> *12.* The Grid Building E2 | 128m | *U/C*
> *13.* Harbour Central C | 122m | *U/C*


I don't know why London is wasting money in all these useless (in terms of skyline) short towers around 100-150 m, when with that money it can afford some few towers of 350 m or more...London skyline is still too short, often invisible, too "european" to be something "light years" ahead as someone said. and too spread out...the Shard is isolated, when it should have been built in Canary Wharf or in the City


----------



## SASH

arjanschoonen said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/32311007266/in/dateposted-public/
> Rotterdam


Rotterdam vanuit Erasmus Universiteit by arjan Schoonen, on Flickr


----------



## victorek

meteoforumitalia said:


> I don't know why London is wasting money in all these useless (in terms of skyline) short towers around 100-150 m, when with that money it can afford some few towers of 350 m or more...London skyline is still too short, often invisible, too "european" to be something "light years" ahead as someone said. and too spread out...the Shard is isolated, when it should have been built in Canary Wharf or in the City


It's called free market :nuts:


----------



## mlody89

warsaw
141m | Mennica Legacy Tower | u/c
310m | Varso Tower | u/c
90m | Varso 1 | u/c
80m | Varso 2 | u/c
130m | The Warsaw Hub 1 | u/c
130m | The Warsaw Hub 2 | u/c
86m | The Warsaw Hub 3 | u/c
86m | Cbd One | s/p
180m | Generation Park | s/p
96m | j44 | s/p
130m | Spark | s/p
195m | Skyliner | s/p


----------



## Vergelf

*Frankfurt*
Frankfurt City Riverskyline by Frawolf77, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*London*
London city by FC photography, on Flickr


----------



## Sheema

Vergelf said:


> *London*
> London city by FC photography, on Flickr


Paris is number one just now .. 

But as posters above have said this may change.

I do admire phothraphers craft and skill in attempting to link the city with the wharf tho :cheers:


----------



## Skylinelover12

My current top 5
1: Moscow
2 :İstanbul
3 aris
4 :Frankfurt
5: London


----------



## Quicksilver

Sheema said:


> I do admire phothraphers craft and skill in attempting to link the city with the wharf tho :cheers:


There are dozen of vintage points were City and CW are linked. Go anywhere in South London and you will see both with your naked eye without any skills or craft, plus you might be able to see Vauxhall Cluster too. There is not a great distance between City and CW.


----------



## frankfurtgermany

Union Man said:


> If it's between Frankfurt, London and Paris as of today, then no, the City of London nor Canary Wharf is number 1 between those cities. However, come 2020 I honestly believe Canary Wharf will have the better skyline between the below cities.
> 
> 
> *2017*
> 
> 1. Frankfurt
> 2. Paris
> 3. Canary Wharf
> 4. City of London
> 
> 
> *Canary Wharf 2017*
> 
> *1.* One Canada Square | 235m
> *2.* 8 Canada Square | 200m
> *3.* 25 Canada Square | 200m
> *4.* One Churchill Place | 156m
> *5.* 25 Bank Street | 153m
> *6.* 40 Bank Street | 153m
> *7.* 10 Upper Bank Street | 151m
> *8.* Baltimore Wharf | 150m
> *9.* Pan Peninsula East | 147m
> *10.* 22 Marsh Wall East Tower | 140m
> *11.* 25 Churchill Place | 124m
> *12.* Novotel Canary Wharf | 124m
> *13.* Pan Peninsula West Tower | 122m
> *14.* One West India Quay | 111m
> *15.* Dollar Bay Tower | 109m
> *16.* 33 Canada Square | 105m
> 
> 
> *Canary Wharf U/C - Site Prep 2020*
> 
> *1.* Spire London | 235m | *Site Prep*
> *2.* Landmark Pinnacle | 233m | *U/C*
> *3.* Newfoundland Tower | 220m | *U/C*
> *4.* South Quay Plaza Tower 1 | 215m | *U/C*
> *5.* One Park Drive | 204m | *Site Prep*
> *6.* Wardian London Tower 1 | 187m | *U/C*
> *7.* The Madison | 182m | *Site Prep*
> *8.* Wardian London Tower 2 | 169m | *U/C*
> *9.* 10 Park Drive | 150m | *U/C*
> *10.* 1 Bank Street | 147m | *U/C*
> *11.* Maine Tower | 144m | *U/C*
> *12.* The Grid Building E2 | 128m | *U/C*
> *13.* Harbour Central C | 122m | *U/C*


You can be right. 
But Frankfurt is also building massively. 
Besides that we have to wait about all the other projects that will start in 2017 as well.


----------



## the man from k-town

leedsloyal said:


> London is already number 1 and will be light years ahead in 2/3 years


Come on we all know Moscow has much more supertalls and density. It should be considered as the current champ followed by paris and Frankfurt


----------



## the man from k-town

frankfurtgermany said:


> You can be right.
> But Frankfurt is also building massively.
> Besides that we have to wait about all the other projects that will start in 2017 as well.


Of course. We have the following:

DB triangle | 228m,175m,150m, 100m | prep soon
Omniturm | 190m | u/c
One | 190m | prep soon 
Grand tower | 172m | u/c
Marienturm | 155m | u/c 
New Henninger Tower | 140m | t/o

One Forty West | 140 + 100 m | prep
Sommerhoffpark | 66m | app
Porsche Tower | 100m | app
Messe entrance | 100m | app
Millennium Tower | 365m | app


----------



## Drewx

Here is the two new tower projects that are going to be built in the Porta Nuova district

*Unipolsai Tower - 120 m by Mario Cucinella Architects*




























*22 Melchiorre Gioia Tower - 130 m by Cesar Pelli*


----------



## the man from k-town

Wow the upper one could be a proponent for the next int. highrise award


----------



## Quicksilver

the man from k-town said:


> Of course. We have the following:
> 
> DB triangle | 228m,175m,100m, 80m | prep soon
> Omniturm | 190m | u/c
> One | 190m | prep soon
> Grand tower | 172m | u/c
> Marienturm | 155m | u/c
> New Henninger Tower | 140m | t/o
> 
> One Forty West | 140 + 100 m | prep
> Sommerhoffpark | 66m | app
> Porsche Tower | 100m | app
> Messe entrance | 100m | app
> Millennium Tower | 365m | pro


Sorry, this is not building massively, Manchester had more towers U/C.


----------



## IThomas

the man from k-town said:


> Wow the upper one could be a proponent for the next int. highrise award


Here the links to official threads with more info and graphic details 

*Unipolsai Tower - 120 m by Mario Cucinella Architects*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1928854

*22 Melchiorre Gioia Tower - 130 m by Cesar Pelli*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1976257


----------



## the man from k-town

I doubt that they have such a height. Frankfurt will have 7 towers over 140m u/c by the end of this year


----------



## Quicksilver

the man from k-town said:


> I doubt that they have such a height.


Highest Tower in Manchester U/C with core rising is 200 m, what about Frankfurt?

Manchester has 6 U/C above 100 m and will have about 9 by the end of this year.


----------



## the man from k-town

228m


----------



## Quicksilver

the man from k-town said:


> 228m


Is U/C?


----------



## the man from k-town

Soon this year


----------



## Quicksilver

the man from k-town said:


> Soon this year


So, as I said, Manchester has more towers U/C right now and they are higher then current U/C in Frankfurt. We will see what will happen in the future.


----------



## the man from k-town

The final design unveiled today<br />
<br />
The winner of the architectural competition for the reorganization of the former Deutsche Bank site is firmly named: UNStudio from Amsterdam won the eight-member prize, consisting of representatives from the city, architects and urban development experts and Groß & Partner Grundstücksentwicklungsgesellschaft mbH<br />
<br />







The Frankfurt skyline will be redefined with the four towers, which are up to 228 meters high.


----------



## Quicksilver

Yes, Manchester has lots of nice renders too:


----------



## meteoforumitalia

the man from k-town said:


> The final design unveiled today<br />
> <br />
> The winner of the architectural competition for the reorganization of the former Deutsche Bank site is firmly named: UNStudio from Amsterdam won the eight-member prize, consisting of representatives from the city, architects and urban development experts and Groß & Partner Grundstücksentwicklungsgesellschaft mbH<br />
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Frankfurt skyline will be redefined with the four towers, which are up to 228 meters high.


what will they look like in this perspective?

Frankfurt City Riverskyline by Frawolf77, su Flickr


----------



## Check_Mate

Yekaterinburg












copy right of Mr F


----------



## Check_Mate

Burrazer said:


> *SPAIN*​
> *Madrid*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *source: http://wirednewyork.com/forum/forum.php​*



Awesome pics ,Spain has one of the best train rides in Europe trains equipped with TVs per seat more of a flight experience as opposed to a train ride!


----------



## Sheema

Atrium said:


> Seriously man go away. I'm here for pictures not to read pages of you having your period.



Judging by your post I think you're on the wrong site fella


----------



## Sheema

Vergelf said:


> *Oslo, Norway*
> The Barcode, Oslo, Norway by Ingunn Eriksen, on Flickr



Oslo is looking cool :cheers:


----------



## SASH

cardiff said:


> Canary Wharf, London Panorama by Pete Tachauer, on Flickr


More of these streetlevel Skyline shots please! :cheers:
(statistically speaking the most street level shots here are from Rotterdam!)


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILAN* U/C city









*Drewx*


----------



## cardiff

SASH said:


> More of these streetlevel Skyline shots please! :cheers:
> (statistically speaking the most street level shots here are from Rotterdam!)


I think in most cases you cant see a European skyline from street level as its hidden behind buildings. If you want pictures of skyscrapers then thats a different thing


----------



## jonhanson2016

amazing


----------



## Aurelien25

*Paris*









https://twitter.com/mytoureiffel
©Gaudencio


----------



## SASH

- edit


----------



## Axelferis

*Paris reste Paris*

Paris, France




tuktoyaktuk said:


> https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...018_104666003394809_7041257642345365504_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://zupimages.net/up/17/09/7zss.jpg






Poney94200 said:


> Les photos sur le site de l'epadesa je les
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.epadesa.fr/uploads/skinFlex/slideshow_home/Une-ami-prefigurer.jpg


----------



## SASH

^^
Is that the 'U Arena' under construction?


----------



## Axelferis

Yes!


----------



## Burrazer

*Offenbach* source: http://www.wicci.de/aviation/RMGG/RMGG.html


----------



## A Chicagoan

The La Defense skyline is excellent!


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Madrid, Spain*


Madrid´s skyline by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Lyon, France*


Lyon by lyrks63, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

WOW !! you don't have to say the name of this Beautiful City of " The Shard ", Cardiff , Beautiful and Fantastic Sunset Photo of LONDON , it's hard to believe , the Germans dropped over 1,000 Bombs on this beautiful city over 75 Years ago, Crazy, !:nuts: hno: World War II was Hell, should of never happen, and Never again !!:cheers2:


cardiff said:


> Barbican Sunrise by James Burns, on Flickr


----------



## Axelferis

????
hno: It's not "documentary channel" here.
I don't get the point to deal with WWII! :nuts:


----------



## o0ink

Sheema said:


> These pages are no way near as cool as other continental pages regarding skylines ect ...
> 
> 
> Eventually the Mods on here will have to weed out the FANBOYS on this thread ...
> 
> it's such a shame.....
> 
> This thread could be so much better.hno:


Why? This thread is made to represent Europes best modern skylines. And everyone knows cities like London, Moscow, Frankfurt, Warzaw, Paris, Rotterdam and so on... got the most modern and biggest looking skylines in Europe. So that's why you mostly see pictures of them here. And if you look through the last few pages there are also lots of pictures from cities I didn't mention. Also you could just post pictures about your fav cities in Europe, but instead you're just like "mimimimim". 

*So here we go, VIENNA - AUSTRIA. The European beauty queen!* :lovethem:

Rise and shine by Angelika Hörschläger, on Flickr

Sonnenuntergang am Kaiserwasser by Robert F. Photography, on Flickr

district one by Martin Kriebernegg, on Flickr

Good afternoon Vienna! by kareszzz, auf Flickr


----------



## cardiff

London by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

Heron Tower by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

Il vecchio gasometro / The old gas holder (Canary Wharf from Shooter's Hill, London, United Kingdom) by Andrea Pucci, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Birmingham

City Sunset by Mickyg2010, on Flickr

Brum Skyline by Darren Smith, on Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

FRANKFURT

Hafenpark. by universaldilletant, auf Flickr

Frankfurt Skyline by propeller the real one, auf Flickr


City of money by Onascht, auf Flickr

Sunset by Frank, auf Flickr

down by the river by FRA TOG, auf Flickr


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw








By warszawa nieznnana fb


----------



## Burrazer

source: https://www.flickr.com/photos/matteorinaldiphoto/


----------



## Vergelf

*Warsaw, Poland*
Saturday and the sun. by J.J.D., on Flickr
IMG_8010-2 by CarbonRock(Finch), on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C50SZLCWgAAsMQe.jpg:large









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CwGeaXYWEAEAjAF.jpg:large









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C3uYhGcWQAAPzzF.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C5Vcn9oXAAEpIdd.jpg:large









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C4dC9brWMAArXLJ.jpg:large









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C2dK0NMWgAAOHol.jpg:large









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cy04AddWIAA-ovq.jpg:large


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London*:
Canary Wharf at Dusk by Lance Tracy, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*1# Moscow IBC (Russia)*


















*2# Istanbul (Turkey)*























*3# Paris / La Defence (France)*













*4# London (United Kingdom)*













*5# Frankfurt/Main (Germany)*


















*6# Warsaw (Poland)*








*7# Benidorm | Spain*


















*8# Rotterdam (Netherlands)*








*9# Milan (Italy)*













*10. Vienna - Donaucity (Austria)*


----------



## Check_Mate

KlausDiggy


I always find your contributions significant and informative, Thanks


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Best European Skylines - Part 2*

*11. Yekaterinburg (Russia)*










*12# Madrid (Spain)*









*13# Naples (Italy)*









*14# The Hague (Netherlands)*









*15# Barcelona (Spain)*










*16# Brussels (Belgium)*









*17# Amsterdam - Zuidas (Netherlands)*








*18# Birmingham (United Kingdom)*








*19# Manchester (United Kingdom)*


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^Wow! Those are some great skylines!


----------



## Sheema

Burrazer said:


> source: https://www.flickr.com/photos/matteorinaldiphoto/





:cheers:


----------



## Sheema

Check_Mate said:


> KlausDiggy
> 
> 
> I always find your contributions significant and informative, Thanks



:banana::lol::lol:


He/she is rampant FRANFURT and ALL things GERMAN to the point of bonkers land :nuts:


----------



## Sheema

Aurelien25 said:


> *Paris*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/mytoureiffel
> ©Gaudencio



:cheers:


----------



## Sheema

cardiff said:


> Birmingham
> 
> City Sunset by Mickyg2010, on Flickr
> 
> Brum Skyline by Darren Smith, on Flickr



Brum is almost invisible on these pages ... 


Nice :cheers:


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Liverpool*:

Liverpool Skyline with HMS Ark Royal [CC BY-SA 2.0 (http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/2.0)], by Living OS (http://www.flickr.com/photos/livingos/3209807847/), from Wikimedia Commons


Pier Head and Commercial District, Liverpool [CC BY-SA 2.0 (http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/2.0)], by Jim Barton (From [1]), from Wikimedia Commons


----------



## o0ink

*Vienna. * :smug:



Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


> Von heute:


----------



## SASH

*THE HAGUE
*


AMS guy said:


> Den Haag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bron


----------



## the man from k-town

View from Bad Homburg on Frankfurt by True_Bavarian, auf Flickr

Frankfurt Skyline by propeller the real one, auf Flickr

skyline view by Christopher Smith, auf Flickr

welcome to Frankfurt by scoutshooter, auf Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

^^ if it had glassy buildings instead of those concrete buildings, it would have seemed the Vancouver of Europe with a Los Angeleno landscape in the background


----------



## ILTarantino

Benidorm is a little piece of Brazil in Europe. Very bad looking city


----------



## REDHATT

From nowawarszawa.pl
https://nowawarszawa.pl/tamron-150-600-g2-recenzja/


----------



## REDHATT

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=137837369&postcount=6326
Warsaw by* fadeout*


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Milan:*
Milan skyline by Riccardo Diotallevi, on Flickr

Milan-104 by jan bílý, on Flickr


----------



## gedoogbeleid

*Den Haag*


----------



## DOOMNES

*ISTANBUL*



















www.500px.com


----------



## Parikaa

*Lyon, France*

Wake up by raphaël odin, sur Flickr

IMG_8220 by Charles Sayer, sur Flickr

Lyon, France / 08-2016 by Charles Sayer, sur Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Hamburg*


Elbphilharmonie and Hafencity by Andreas Jordan, auf Flickr


Hamburg panorama (4) by Krzysztof D., auf Flickr


Hamburg Skyline by -BlaqueBeat-, auf Flickr


Hamburg by Pompe Junior5, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Berlin*


DSC06883 by Bernardo Baggio, auf Flickr


DSC06901 by Bernardo Baggio, auf Flickr


Skyline by Matthias Schündehütte, auf Flickr


Berlin Potsdamer Platz by David Bank, auf Flickr


berlin 115 by westport 1946, auf Flickr


DSC06887 by Bernardo Baggio, auf Flickr


DSC06817 by Bernardo Baggio, auf Flickr


DSC06882 by Bernardo Baggio, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


Frankfurt by Aero Travel, auf Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Istanbul, Turkey*


Urban Life by ugur can, on Flickr


----------



## WMS

REDHATT said:


> Warsaw by* fadeout*


By *Blogusz*. Cant you see the name on a pic?


----------



## cardiff

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C6eyKacXMAA1HER.jpg:medium









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C6QXvKcWAAAQey4.jpg:large

Docklands by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C5wgUdrWUAA5VQI.jpg:large


----------



## frankfurtgermany

The Hague from Leiden University roof.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Prague*



Dorcadion said:


>


----------



## Richard Hammond

Dasf Sturm said:


> I really find this city terrible
> My point of view of course





ILTarantino said:


> Benidorm is a little piece of Brazil in Europe. Very bad looking city


Is a kind of extended Napoli. Most tall buildings on Napoli are like this, concrete.

Sure if it was an italian city you 2 guys would worship it. Maybe envy because is the only dense skyline in southern Europe? :lol: Definetly!



















I find it beautiful. More than the skyline of any italian city removing Milano. Just Milano can beat this, and Benidorm is a small 80k population city...


----------



## JuMpStyLe4eVeR

Benidorm is a love it or hate it. But it's nothing related to "horrible"



















I like a lot the Lugano Tower, is beautiful










Don Jorge or Kronos towers are also quite good


----------



## ILTarantino

Cut the crap, Mr. Brexit. I can say the same about many English cities, and you're the last person who can say anything. 

Naples




































Thankfully, I really don't see any resemblance to Benidorm.


----------



## Iluminat

^^It have a Japanese feel to it but it's no surprise considering the architect I guess


----------



## Vergelf

*Frankfurt*
201701036 Frankfurt (Main) by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr


----------



## Richard Hammond

ILTarantino said:


> Cut the crap, Mr. Brexit. I can say the same about many English cities, and you're the last person who can say anything.
> 
> Naples
> 
> Thankfully, I really don't see any resemblance to Benidorm.


Thankfully, yes, as it's much worse than Benidorm, Benidorm resembles for example like Honolulu, it's a small touristic city full of terraces, and also has some beautiful point of views and skyscrapers. This photo looks really nice...










You told me that isn't a resemblance, don't you? All of those buildings under the CBD and at the right of it look like a bad version of Benidorm











I still say that if it would be an italian city you would worship it, and stop cherry picking the best photos because Napoli definetly looks as a 3rd world city.



















you also forgot this charming Napoli district with semi-tall buildings, looking like Pripyat










Milano is very beautiful, Rome, and other cities. But Napoli is a disaster, i'm not trolling so I won't put photos of the streets of Napoli full of disorder and non cared buildings, because that is not related to skyscrapers. hno:

What do you have to say against the UK? Nowhere in the UK you will find anything like this. Compare the skyline of London or Manchester mate.

Mr. Brexit? Please don't call me that, don't take it as personal, is my opinion, as you gave yours. Don't put between the politics, in fact i'm against the Brexit, it's something sad.


----------



## ILTarantino

You don't know what you're talking about, sir Hammond. Naples is one the most beautiful cities in Italy, and a favorite destination for British tourists. Northern England has some of the ugliest cities in the western hemisphere... The pot calls the kettle black! Stop talking about Italy, you are demonstrating your ignorance and confusion about my native country. 
Take a look at this thread and read about the exciting urban regeneration projects all over Naples. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1971086

Prejudice is just ignorance.


----------



## IThomas

Richard Hammond said:


> you also forgot this charming Napoli district with semi-tall buildings, looking like Pripyat


This district is expected to be demolished as part of the city's renovation plans


----------



## Luca9A8M

^^
Also 3 of the original 7 structures have already been demolished during late 1990-early 2000.


----------



## Vergelf

*London, United Kingdom*
Planes (1) @ LCY 15-03-17 by A Christy, on Flickr
The Shard at night by Dave Pearce, on Flickr
Device + Devour (6) @ KGV Dock 13-03-17 by A Christy, on Flickr
City of London on a lovely Friday morning by Dave Pearce, on Flickr


----------



## ILTarantino

The same was done in London, wich had these monstrosities. Think before you speak, Sir Hammond.


----------



## Richard Hammond

ILTarantino said:


> The same was done in London, wich had these monstrosities. Think before you speak, Sir Hammond.


lol that's an old project housing in London, look at the photo I posted practically 90% of Napoli looks as an Maghreb/Egyptian city, it's not my fault... 

yes Napoli has some modern skyscrapers and some beautiful buildings but most of the city looks very poor even for southern European standards mate

is funny that you switch London between which is the most important European city, the richest European city and is amongst the first metropolises in the world in significance and economic power, London has a skyline which is rival only for 2 European cities: Frankfurt and Rotterdam. 



















Please, don't take it personal, I won't make this longer, and you mention the north of UK, ok, small cities, meanwhile Napoli is the 3rd biggest italian city. And hey, maybe the British people visit Napoli in the summer for the climate and for the sea, 
also because is amongst the cheapest summer European destinations, you didn't consider that? Regards


----------



## ILTarantino

British people visit Naples for its art, culture and nature (Pompeii, Amalfi coast, royal palaces, churches, roman ruins etc. etc, etc.) You don't understand any of this. 
You'd better leave your depressing city, there's a world out there you never knew existed.
Now let's stop this discussion, you re too ignorant for me to continue it.


----------



## meteoforumitalia

Richard Hammond said:


> London has a skyline which is rival only for 2 European cities: Frankfurt and *Rotterdam*.


Rotterdam? I would say Moscow and Paris instead of it


----------



## Sadam95

ILTarantino said:


> British people visit Naples for its art, culture and nature (Pompeii, Amalfi coast, royal palaces, churches, roman ruins etc. etc, etc.) You don't understand any of this.
> You'd better leave your depressing city, there's a world out there you never knew existed.
> Now let's stop this discussion, you re too ignorant for me to continue it.


Just ignore him, he's too arrogant. its obvious he hate EU much and criticise cities which are not considered as British cities. 

Britain was once sick man of Europe with shit cities, like London, Manchester, Blackpool, Birmingham during 1970s before it joined the community (EU) has seen massive improved in 40 years of transform and living of standard increased around Britain due to common market, economics trade, and foreign investment, etc 

The World is not perfect.. we still have dump town like Grimsby, although Napoli is a lot older than most cities in Britain, they have a lot of beautiful historic building. Technically Napoli is a really old city, they just can't get redeveloped to complete with likes of Dubai overnight. I'd rather Napoli should stay as it is because of Dubai lack of rich culture, history, 


`if you want to visit history city, you go to Napoli, if you want to visit the city with the tallest building, you go to Dubai, Hong Kong, New York City, etc. that simple.


----------



## hugh

In Cardiff's post on the previous the page is that the 22 Bishopsgate core to the left of Southbank Tower?


----------



## Adler1

*Frankfurt City*










Source: http://plus.faz.net/evr-editions/2017-03-25/43834/333499.html


----------



## Adler1

*Frankfurt skyline from Aiport*










Source: Fraport, Frankfurt Airport


----------



## cardiff

North Greenwich by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

Untitled_HDR4.4 by Sebastian Page, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Birmingham

Skyline, Birmingham 14/05/2016 by Gary S. Crutchley, on Flickr


----------



## Burrazer

Brno, source http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1290497&page=25


----------



## bus driver

Moscow





























+ bonus









lanchevsky


----------



## gedoogbeleid

^^ I've already post these last 2 some weeks ago in this thread haha


----------



## Vergelf

London, United Kingdom
London Skyline by Jimmy Wu, on Flickr
London Skyline by Jimmy Wu, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff




----------



## A Chicagoan

*Warsaw:*
DSC_0167 by Krzysztof Bocheński, on Flickr


----------



## Dmerdude

hugh said:


> I can understand the little chimneys question - I suppose - but 'so old school'? What planet have you been hanging out on? Historic buildings often have 'old' roofs. Paris is not unique in that regard.


The chimneys on the roofs were what I meant by "old school", not the roof solely by itself. So is there any functional reason for the chimneys?


----------



## IThomas

NAPLES









https://www.flickr.com/photos/andle/32017524366/sizes/l/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/andle/32056588115/sizes/l


----------



## SASH

*THE HAGUE*


----------



## the man from k-town

FRANKFURT MAIN


Hauptbahnhof. by universaldilletant, auf Flickr


View on Frankfurt skyline form the Taunus by Gerhard Lerch, auf Flickr


Frankfurt Skyline by Kiefer, auf Flickr


Frankfurt Skyline by Kiefer, auf Flickr


Panorama of Frankfurt by Gerhard Lerch, auf Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*London*
Pink Love by Jon Herbert, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*Moscow*
Russia. Moscow. Kutuzovsky Prospekt. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Vilnius:*
Winter cityscape of Vilnius by Mantas Volungevicius, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*London*
Silhouette - London Docklands by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr


----------



## cancan-izmir

*İzmir*

I took today,


----------



## dminer

Izmir sure erupted in past few years. What's the name of the middle tower with beige cladding? Very elegant and unusual yet fitting the city very well


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Berlin:*
9 pm by rooibusch, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*London*
Sun View City by Jon Herbert, on Flickr


----------



## Iluminat

Warsaw



kafarek said:


>


----------



## EMArg

Skyline of several european cities:


----------



## wespje1990

What is happening in London is just staggering.


----------



## bus driver

Moscow



levaniX said:


> Виды с Крылатских холмов. Неделю назад.





levaniX said:


> Виды с Крылатских Холмов. Неделю назад


----------



## Burrazer

*Lyon *










*by https://www.flickr.com/photos/manuel69/*


----------



## Vergelf

*London*
London, What A City! by Tareq Mooradun, on Flickr


----------



## oltemont

*MOSCOW*










https://vk.com/bestroofers


----------



## frankfurtgermany

Do they have height restrictions in Oslo?


----------



## dickpound

*Warsaw*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/TJ1qsG]Warsaw on air by jaqbs, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Cujas

*Paris - La Défense*


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt/Main*


Frankfurt/M by Thomas Fading, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Moscow*


Moscow Skyline | Russia 2017 by Andrius Aleksandravičius, auf Flickr


2017-03-31 10-43-51 by Aleksandr Newsky, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*London*

by London Highwayman











Master_Builder said:


>


----------



## the man from k-town

Skylineblick vom Frankfurter Dom by Kaipiranha, auf Flickr

Skyline Frankfurt a.M. by Stephan Cronjäger, auf Flickr

River Main View 2 by bachmanns1977, auf Flickr

Skyline Frankfurt by Stephan Cronjäger, auf Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

Frankfurt


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*

City of London by David Bank, on Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

today:


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILAN*










https://www.instagram.com/p/BUmZ7JLgi_f/


----------



## tramwaj

*Warszawa*










by Sponsor


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Rotterdam by Alias 0591, on Flickr
_MG_6453 by Jeromeo, on Flickr
Rotterdam skyline by Fotis Korkokios, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*Paris*, France
Butte Montmartre & La Défense III by A.G. photographe, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Moscow:*
New Moscow Skyline by Raymond Cunningham, on Flickr


----------



## punisher11

Tbilisi Georgia


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM* as seen from Zwijndrecht
Photo by Dutch SSC forum member 'domtoren'. The rest of the photos you'll find here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=588867&page=177


domtoren said:


>


----------



## Nick Holmes

Tiblisi looks nice.


----------



## TimeAndTide

punisher11 said:


> Tbilisi Georgia


This looks awsome !


----------



## oltemont

*Moscow*










https://vk.com/bestroofers


----------



## Paolo98.To

*Vilnius*


Vilnius by Giacomo Langella, su Flickr


Vilnius Skyline by Maciek Lulko, su Flickr


Šnipiškės by Yannis, su Flickr


_DSC1531p by SOBERN PHOTOS, su Flickr


NEW VILNIUS by SOBERN PHOTOS, su Flickr


COLORS OF VILNIUS. by SOBERN PHOTOS, su Flickr


HEAVENS SPLENDOR by Arturas Arti, su Flickr


----------



## Nick Holmes

wow! great pics from Vilnius! :cheers:


----------



## Vergelf

*Frankfurt*, Germany
Skyline Frankfurt, after the Storm by Frawolf77, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

M I L A N O

Pics taken from Cathedral roof 


milan_2017-9933 by Greg Traytel

milan_2017-9978 by Greg Traytel

milan_2017-9967 by Greg Traytel

milan_2017-9945 by Greg Traytel

milan_2017-9983 by Greg Traytel

milan_2017-9975 by Greg Traytel​


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Brussels*


Atomium view by Kimberly Keppens, auf Flickr


Brussels by Gert Vanhaecht, auf Flickr


----------



## IThomas

Trying to post something new/different 

*BOLOGNA*

Kenzo Tange's White Towers









https://www.flickr.com/photos/g7italy2017/34828578662/sizes/h/

Bologna by G7 Italy 2017
Arriva il temporale by Gesualdo Mantegna​
Torre Unipol


Bologna Skyline Aug 13 by Sky Towers​


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*


La Ville by Vincent Fargeix, sur Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*



eibomz said:


> Source: Ikonoklast, Fotocommunity


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


Aussicht des Tages by Christian H., auf Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*Moscow*, Russia
Russia. Moscow. Observation platform of the Russian Academy of Sciences. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda

Ataşehir, İst.








https://twitter.com/beyond_istanbul/status/874546329896329216


----------



## Gone Boating

*Baku*


----------



## Zaz965

awesome barcelona :banana:
by davidivivid


davidivivid said:


> http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/1BERUB/all-that-is-interesting.com/post/11631868693/the-astounding-design-of-eixample-barcelona/


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

It has been a while since photos of Rotterdam have been posted, so now it is time for a Rotterdam show! 

Rotterdamse Dakendagen 2017 by Ayelt van Veen, on Flickr
Rotterdamse Dakendagen 2017 by Ayelt van Veen, on Flickr
_DSC4148A by Ayelt van Veen, on Flickr
_DSC4150 by Ayelt van Veen, on Flickr
_DSC4127 by Ayelt van Veen, on Flickr
_DSC4129A by Ayelt van Veen, on Flickr
Rotterdamse Dakendagen 2017 by Ayelt van Veen, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Manchester









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DBLVGCxXYAES_ZU.jpg:medium









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DA09bZYXkAEenvz.jpg:medium


----------



## W-Hawk

Moskow


Federation2014 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=357004&page=236


----------



## cochise75

*Paris*











Source : http://www.ladefense.fr/fr/divers/la-defense-se-convertit-la-biomasse


Place de la Nation by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr


Paris & La Défense II by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*


La Défense by o coeur de la photo, sur Flickr


----------



## IThomas

Something new 

*Savona*, a town of 60k people not so far from Genoa. 

Savona landscape [2] by Tiziano L. U. Caviglia








https://www.flickr.com/photos/patlele_sl/13665099814/sizes/l

porto di savona by EffeDi

The cruise port of Savona by Tiziano L. U. Caviglia


----------



## IThomas

*Latina*, a city of 126k people, located in south Rome. It was founded as "Littoria" by Mussolini in early 20th century.
The city's tallest tower is Torre Pontina (128 m; 151 m with the spire/antenna).


Torre pontina nella notte by francesca carconi

Torre Pontina by Simone Mitjans


----------



## IThomas

*Genova*


























































































fabiopolosa

IMG23923 by fabrizio.binello


----------



## cardiff

London by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

Apocalypse Now by tripowski, on Flickr

Skyline by Nigel Hopes, on Flickr


----------



## ogonek

*Moscow*


















https://mobile.twitter.com/otkritiearena


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Madrid*



Alvaro95 said:


>


----------



## enrigue8

Best modern european skyline are featured in this video,specially the most futuristic.


----------



## Sheema

Noticed there are quite a few NON skyline pics creeping thru on this thread.


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM
*
Amazing pano of Rotterdam! Photo by Dutch forum member 'hoogbouw010'



hoogbouw010 said:


> Panoramafoto: 9 juni 2017.
> 
> Scroll >>>


----------



## the man from k-town

FRANKFURT

Passing Frankfurt II by ericgrhs, auf Flickr

Rise up! by Moritz Herhold, auf Flickr

Skyline - Frankfurt, Germany by Dominic Martin, auf Flickr

Frankfurter Bankenvirtel by Stephan Cronjäger, auf Flickr

Blick von Offenbach Richtung Frankfurt by Frank, auf Flickr

From Ronneburg to Frankfurt by ppravier, auf Flickr

Frankfurt am Main by Steph Anie, auf Flickr


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

Shots of London by *Core Rising*:



IMG_9423.jpg by corerising, on Flickr

IMG_9422.jpg by corerising, on Flickr

IMG_9420.jpg by corerising, on Flickr

IMG_9407.jpg by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## goodybear

My current favorites:
1. Frankfurt-The skyscrapers look so harmonious and dense but work beautifully with the older parts of the city.
2. London-Great skyscraper designs and a LOT of skyscrapers that are U/C.
3. Paris- Good density and placement of highrise buildings in La Dèfense, although it is missing a taller building that marks the peak (this will change with Hermitage Plaza).


----------



## IThomas

*MILANO*

Porta Nuova


















CityLife








https://www.instagram.com/p/BVEu2YkDfuy/








https://www.instagram.com/p/BVFA_EWjKFz/








https://www.instagram.com/p/BVCzh3yBGCn








https://www.instagram.com/p/BVIWi6jF0BR/







​


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by fillos


----------



## punisher11

Tbilisi , Georgia


----------



## Sheema

This thread is in danger of self combusting ! 


Lots and lots of pics of Paris . 

But all THESE pics of Paris are making me want to hate it .. 

Like a FROZEN MUSEUM 


My top ten is being adjusted accordingly !


----------



## Parisian75

Sheema said:


> This thread is in danger of self combusting !
> 
> 
> Lots and lots of pics of Paris .
> 
> But all THESE pics of Paris are making me want to hate it ..
> 
> Like a FROZEN MUSEUM
> 
> 
> My top ten is being adjusted accordingly !


Obvisouly, u don't know Paris... nothing more to say.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt/Main*


Frankfurt Hauptwache by R X, auf Flickr


----------



## SASH

^^
I was there a few weeks ago. To the Frankfurt Messe. Took some photos with my phone.


----------



## Gone Boating

*Baku*


----------



## bus driver

Amazing skyline, *Baku*. The best emerging one.


----------



## Sheema

SASH said:


> I think you should replace Rotterdam for Frankfurt, Warsaw or even Milan of which a lot of photos have been posted the last couple of weeks.
> I'm one of the few who is posting Rotterdam pics so now and than and as I'm a bit (re)tired from doing it, there are not many photos of Rotterdam to find the last 20-30 pages of this thread.




Yes and I apologise. 

All are great cities and all posters who put up the pics are appreciated too . 

Just that sometimes less is more ect


----------



## poznavach

Hotel Pamplona, Mallorca - beautiful place.

https://www.poznavach.com


----------



## Roxven

Amazing pics of Warsaw. This city is in neverending growth (a real phoenix from ashes). With 7 skyscrapers currently in construction Warsaw will only strengthen its place in TOP European Skylines.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Sheema said:


> Nothing from southern Europe tho :horse:


Sarajevo, Bosnia 

Sarajevo by Treflyn, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*The Hague:*

skyline The Hague by Gerben of the lake, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DE4UcDFW0AAVKs3.jpg:large









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DEmyN-iXkAA76qe.jpg:large









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DD0nSx2XcAEGEPt.jpg:large









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DEpFOEMXcAAI3Ny.jpg:medium









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C_sxYviUwAAIICu.jpg:medium









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DEmVe8EXcAAi6xh.jpg:large


----------



## cardiff

Birmingham









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DD1F9JOXkAAmDlk.jpg:large









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DEtbJPAXgAAQcJy.jpg:large


----------



## RokasLT

*Vilnius, LT*


----------



## Burrazer

*MADRID​*







*source: http://marcaespana.es/*​


----------



## markuus

Warsaw starts to look good. I guess it would fit into top UE top 5. 
London is a league in itslef. Canary Whartf and the City are truly IMHO really good.


----------



## W-Hawk

Yekaterinburg from neighbour town Beryozovsky


Falshivomonetchick said:


> Вид на скайлайн Екатеринбурга из соседнего города (Берёзовский)


----------



## dminer

Burrazer said:


> Do you think there is a city in Europe that is among the top 10 skyscrapers in the world?
> For example London, Instanbul, Moscow or Paris?


Obviously not in terms of height or number of skyscrapers, but these don't automatically make for a globally known and recognized skyline. 

I would argue Frankfurt is there in Top 10 most known/iconic skylines. It could change in the future as other cities build up and get more recognized but like I said, numbers alone ain't sufficient. Shenzen has far more and way higher skyscraper than Frankfurt but it's far less widely recognizeable and iconic around the globe. Sydney has larger skyline but without the low-rise Opera in the picture most people couldn't even name it.

You could make a case for Paris (La Defense) too, primarly thanks to Grande Arche being the centerpiece of the whole scheme, it makes up for a unique and striking skyline vista around the world.


----------



## Quicksilver

Burrazer said:


> Do you think there is a city in Europe that is among the top 10 skyscrapers in the world?
> For example London, Instanbul, Moscow or Paris?


I lived in London for many years and just moved to Dubai.

Would you consider Dubai skyline being amongst top ten in the World?

If yes, I have to tell, aesthetically and by sheer urban feel, London is few leagues higher than Dubai, which to date still feels like few high rises in the desert. So, yes, any most top European skylines would be in top 10 in the World.


----------



## leedsloyal

Quicksilver said:


> I lived in London for many years and just moved to Dubai.
> 
> Would you consider Dubai skyline being amongst top ten in the World?
> 
> If yes, I have to tell, aesthetically and by sheer urban feel, London is few leagues higher than Dubai, which to date still feels like few high rises in the desert. So, yes, any most top European skylines would be in top 10 in the World.


Dubai is a strange one as it is a new place where they've just dumped a load of incredibly tall buildings. For sheer density and urban sprawl it cannot compete with london


----------



## Burrazer

*Belgrade *








source *[url]http://www.balkaninsight.com/en/page/all-balkans-home*[/URL]​


----------



## goschio

IThomas said:


> N A P O L I
> 
> 
> Pic by Valentin Alexandru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naples, Italy by Pfeiffer Veronika​




For some reason this reminds me of Dallas in the 80s.​


----------



## IThomas

^^
Masterplan by Japanese architect Kenzo Tange. Approved in 1980s, completed in 1995.


----------



## bus driver

MOSCOW


















https://vk.com/regane?z=photo380047180_456239119%2Falbum380047180_00%2Frev









https://vk.com/photo-575399_456239830


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Ekaterinburg



Umformer said:


> Когда солнечные лучи режут город под низким углом...
> Смог сегодня в 6:30 Екатеринбург


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt/Main*


Skyline von Frankfurt am Main by Jan Czonstke, auf Flickr


----------



## frankfurtgermany

Not a weird observation that cathedrals look old. I think they still look good.


----------



## KlausDiggy




----------



## Iluminat

frankfurtgermany said:


> Not a weird observation that cathedrals look old. I think they still look good.


This thread is about modern skylines though :nono:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The humble skyline of Skopje

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Blackhavvk

https://vk.com/venkoff?z=photo19950723_456241368%2Fphotos19950723


----------



## human187

Moscow:


bus driver said:


> https://vk.com/venkoff?z=photo19950723_456241368%2Fphotos19950723


----------



## cardiff

City Sleeper by Jon Herbert, on Flickr

City Stackers by Jon Herbert, on Flickr

Pink City Towes by Jon Herbert, on Flickr

Dockland Towers by Jon Herbert, on Flickr

Crossing The City by Jon Herbert, on Flickr

Mudchute View by Jon Herbert, on Flickr

TOWERING by Jet Nepomuceno, on Flickr

Above the Elephant by John Phillips, on Flickr

South Bank by John Phillips, on Flickr

London City skyline by Joe Lewit, on Flickr


----------



## arno-13

the man from k-town said:


> &_OPF2549 by Olaf Peuss, auf Flickr
> 
> 20170527-1622-ILCE-6300-40 mm-13,0 Sek. bei f - 5,6-ISO 100 by Eberhard Droege, auf Flickr


WOW, I didn't came here for a while (ok, sometime liking Paris pics in rogue mode) but this is outsanding, i really like it. Koln (i don't have the german accent for the "o") really managed to create a landmark that is both modern/ brutalist in the sense of the 20th century movment, but really contemporary. in a way that it could never age. And most of it, it respect my favorite German cahtedral <3


----------



## Burrazer

*Monaco*








source:http://motori.ilmessaggero.it/​


----------



## Gone Boating

*Baku*


----------



## akif90

*BAKU, AZERBAIJAN*













































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/borjuboci/


----------



## faalo19988

1. Frankfurt
2. London
3. Paris
4. Moscow
5. Warsaw
6. Milano/Rotterdam
7. Madrid/Vienna


----------



## 11001001

From Whitchapel, East London

P1080285 by *11001001*, on Flickr

P1080293 by *11001001*, on Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

*FRANKFURT*

ECB - Frankfurt am Main, Germany by VollesKorn, auf Flickr

Skywalk by Gerhard Lerch, auf Flickr

Frankfurt by Gerhard Lerch, auf Flickr

Frankfurt am Main by Werner Funk, auf Flickr

Frankfurt Skyline by Pablo Gallardo, auf Flickr


----------



## YalnızAdam

*ISTANBUL*


----------



## cardiff

O2 Arena by Donald, on Flickr

View from the Tate Modern by Donald, on Flickr

My London by Luigi Trevisi, on Flickr


----------



## Avangard-55

*Yekaterinburg*










https://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/749077/421023804.4/0_1bc496_98f27440_XXXL.jpg


----------



## Paolo98.To

*Bilbao*


bilboko menhirra by pablo feo, su Flickr


Bilbao Torre de Iberdrola y nuevo San Mamés by Iñigo Escalante, su Flickr


Bilbao wide panoramic view by Iñigo Escalante, su Flickr


Bilbao by eitb.eus, su Flickr


Bilbao by eitb.eus, su Flickr


Senza titolo by Josu Sauto, su Flickr


Bilbao by Miguel Ángel Lorente, su Flickr


Isozaki Atea y Zubizuri, Arata Isozaki y Santiago Calatrava, Bilbao. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, su Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Birmingham









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DD1F9JOXkAAmDlk.jpg:medium









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DGAKLakW0AQwDBc.jpg:medium









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C47yHQ8WcAIWRxr.jpg:large









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CwaXJbLWQAURhU0.jpg:medium









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cl5ZEmNXIAAoX7Y.jpg:medium


----------



## cardiff

Manchester









http://creativepool.com/files/candidate/portfolio/full/1111863.jpg


----------



## cardiff

Liverpool









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DFFSt6QUAAE-Ecj.jpg:medium









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Ct81jqrWIAApPh6.jpg:large









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C4krWDIWQAAwv0P.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CzTjbm1WgAQpJSO.jpg:medium









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CwQ6Q24WcAQHH_0.jpg:medium


----------



## cardiff

Leeds









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DFgprFXXcAEAHHB.jpg:medium









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C6zQ1jLWwAAK7EH.jpg:large









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cg8laaJWkAIrFOu.jpg:large


----------



## cardiff

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C9-CeuvXsAEVhSB.jpg:medium









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCvSBoPW0AEAqHq.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DAU4-KfXkAAz3Y1.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C3kKqjXWYAAo_yf.jpg:medium









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C2ebQlTWEAIfWKj.jpg:medium









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C1-PRX5WgAA-dCM.jpg:medium


----------



## SASH

Modern European Skylines:

*AMSTERDAM
*Domes and Spires. by Hans Veuger, on Flickr
Amsterdam IJ-canal seen from the centralstation busterminal by azar2007, on Flickr
Amsterdam Business District (Explored 30-10-2016) by Mario Calma, on Flickr
Amsterdam Business District II by Mario Calma, on Flickr

*THE HAGUE*
The Hague skyline by Elvin, on Flickr
Skyline Den Haag by Roel Wijnants, on Flickr
TRAXX & The Hague Skyline by TGr_79, on Flickr

*UTRECHT*
Panorama Utrecht by Tom Jansen op de Haar, on Flickr
Skyline Utrecht by troov, on Flickr

*EINDHOVEN*
Eindhoven by Robert de Greef, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

180 by Harro, on Flickr
Erasmus by Harro, on Flickr


----------



## Union Man

This thread is for *Current* European skylines.

dminer - I've moved your post to here DISCUSS: Best European Skyline By 2025 this thread pertains to future projects that will impact European skylines.

Whilst I'm here, on an unrelated note - *All photos must be properly sourced and please do not post more than 5 pics per entry*


----------



## KiffKiff

Bastille day 2017 by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr


----------



## RokasLT

*Vilnius*


----------



## IThomas

Milan

*Porta Nuova*








link​
*CityLife*








link​


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*

St George's Wharf by Daniel Coyle, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt/Main*


DJR-0271 by Douglas Robar, auf Flickr


----------



## Check_Mate

Vladivostok 

Cooy right @ dober


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

DSC07066rawcon_a by Ger Hadem, on Flickr







[/url]DSC06877rawcon_a by Ger Hadem, on Flickr
DSC06901rawcon_a by Ger Hadem, on Flickr
DSC06726rawcon_a by Ger Hadem, on Flickr
DSC08144rawcon_b by 
Ger Hadem, on Flickr
DSC08146rawcon_a by Ger Hadem, on Flickr
DSC07121rawcon_b by Ger Hadem, on Flickr







[/url]DSC07339rawcon_a by Ger Hadem, on Flickr
DSC07120rawcon_a by Ger Hadem, on Flickr


----------



## moscowgoth




----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*


Notre petit Manhattan Français by Julianoz Photographies, sur Flickr


----------



## Nick Holmes

Vladivostok is not in europe mate.


----------



## Blackhavvk

Nick Holmes said:


> Vladivostok is not in europe mate.


Rly?


Yellow Fever said:


> 6.* Both Russia and Turkey are categorized on SSC as part of the European section and therefore both countries are accepted as full European nations in our forum.*


----------



## frankfurtgermany

Vladivostok is next to Japan... lol


----------



## RayMcK

so what? Turkey is next to Iran yet that's considered as Europe on this forum.


frankfurtgermany said:


> Vladivostok is next to Japan... lol


----------



## Aztecaa13

*Marseille*
_France_​
Not the biggest but it still is a cool one :


https://instagram.com/p/BVxq8rxjrf1/


----------



## mlody89

warsaw
1 varso tower 310m/90m/80m u/c
2 j44 95m r/s 2018
3 mennica 131m u/c
4 warsaw hub 130m/130m/90m u/c
5 spinnaker office tower 203m u/c
6 generation park 180m u/c
7 skyliner 195m u/c
8 spark tower 130m u/c
9 cbd one 90m r/s 2018
scroll >>>

















by Sponsor


----------



## the man from k-town

Frankfurt Skyline Panorama, vom Taunus by Frawolf77, auf Flickr

Skyline Frankfurt am Main by betadecay2000, auf Flickr

Mainblick vom Eisernen Steg by stefanr2017, auf Flickr


----------



## RayMcK

mlody89 said:


> warsaw
> 1 varso tower 310m/90m/80m u/c
> 2 j44 95m r/s 2018
> 3 mennica 131m u/c
> 4 warsaw hub 130m/130m/90m u/c
> 5 spinnaker office tower 203m u/c
> 6 generation park 180m u/c
> 7 skyliner 195m u/c
> 8 spark tower 130m u/c
> 9 cbd one 90m r/s 2018
> scroll >>>
> 
> what about that tall tower looming over number 9? the one with the hive-shaped cladding.


----------



## mlody89

RayMcK said:


> mlody89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> warsaw
> 1 varso tower 310m/90m/80m u/c
> 2 j44 95m r/s 2018
> 3 mennica 131m u/c
> 4 warsaw hub 130m/130m/90m u/c
> 5 spinnaker office tower 203m u/c
> 6 generation park 180m u/c
> 7 skyliner 195m u/c
> 8 spark tower 130m u/c
> 9 cbd one 90m r/s 2018
> scroll >>>
> 
> what about that tall tower looming over number 9? the one with the hive-shaped cladding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canceled project. Problems with the place
Click to expand...


----------



## Check_Mate

Novosibirsk

By Mongol


----------



## Check_Mate

St Petersburg

by Rana


----------



## Sheema

frankfurtgermany said:


> Vladivostok is next to Japan... lol


I've seen some Geography stretching on this site but this is funny ! 

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Sheema

A Chicagoan said:


> *London:*
> 
> St George's Wharf by Daniel Coyle, on Flickr



Nice :cheers:


----------



## Sheema

My Current Top Ten 

1 London/Paris .. I can't seperate them just now 

3. Moscow 
4. Warsaw 
5. Vienna 
6. Liverpool
7. Naples
8. Milan
9. The Hague
10. Barcelona


----------



## cardiff

Greenwich Peninsula Construction by James Evans, on Flickr

2P2A1181 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr

Crossing The City by Jon Herbert, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

My Top 10

1. Moscow
2. London
3. Istanbul
4. Paris/La Defence
5. Frankfurt/Main
6. Warsaw
7. Rotterdam
8. Milan
9. Benidorm
10. Vienna


----------



## Blackhavvk

KlausDiggy said:


> My Top 10
> 
> 1. Moscow
> 2. London
> 3. Istanbul
> 4. Paris/La Defence
> 5. Frankfurt/Main
> 6. Warsaw
> 7. Rotterdam
> 8. Milan
> 9. Benidorm
> 10. Vienna


100% agree with this list.


----------



## dminer

La Defense and Frankfurt still way above Moscow, Istanbul and London IMO. The latter 3 ain't iconic (yet, could change in future of course)


----------



## SASH

1. London/Moscow
3. Frankfurt/Paris
5. Warsaw/Rotterdam
7. Istanbul
8. Milan
10. The Hague/Benidorm/Madrid/Naples/Yekaterinburg/Baku/Barcelona/Amsterdam/Liverpool/Vilnius/Vienna...etc


----------



## SASH

@ werner10
These 2 are great!

20170117_163631 by Lowre Jurilj, on Flickr
20170117_152922 by Lowre Jurilj, on Flickr

If you post these two right after each other it will form a unit.

It is more pleasant to watch if you let out the smaller photos. I prefer photos of one size.
Just a tip and my personal view on it


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt/Main*









source: http://www.epochtimes.de


----------



## Union Man

London - Canary Wharf

Greenwich Park, London by Dan Mumford, on Flickr


----------



## bus driver

Moscow









vk.com/kirill_opex


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt/Main*


Frankfurt/Main Skyline 21:00 local time by Hans Daniel, auf Flickr


----------



## Tiaren

Great find, Klaus! Because this is such an awesome view, let's have it a big bigger:










Imo clearly Europe's number one.


----------



## nowytarg

Warsaw
QUOTE=kafarek;142039613]znana i lubiana miejscówka 
[/QUOTE]


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*
Photos by Dutch SSC forum member 'hoogbouw010'.
The rest of this great photo thread you'll find here:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2025622




hoogbouw010 said:


> Alle foto's: 2015, 2016, 2017


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by Light at night


----------



## Park John

Europe with skyscrapers. This is the modernity of Europe that many countries on other continents.


----------



## Axelferis

Paris La Défense

Notre petit Manhattan Français by Julianoz Photographies, sur Flickr

La Defense by Marie Ninin, sur Flickr

Tryptique de La Défense by o coeur de la photo, sur Flickr

La Défense - Paris by FredM., sur Flickr

La Défense by o coeur de la photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Burrazer

*MADRID*








source:http://www.orangesmile.com/travelguide/​


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Benidorm, Spain*


Atardecer en la Torre de l' Aguiló by Álvarorodríguez, on Flickr


Benidorm - España by Leo Furió, on Flickr


----------



## Sheema

Madrid's skyscrapers have real quality and individuality. If there were more it would easily be top 5 I think .

I note there's a little Rotterdam bashing going on on here just lately. It's just all about opinions on aesthetics;For me it needs a few more unique and characterful buildings, but I can appreciate how others find it a top 7 skyline.

Obviously Moscow has to be in the top four skylines in Europe, it's main cluster is spectacular, but am I the only one who finds it's wider cityscape bland and boring ? Just a sea of concrete commie blocks.

Paris would be easily number one if just a few more idiosyncratic and characterful super talls were added.For me just now it lacks the individuality of London's skyline.


----------



## RayMcK

I came back home from Moscow yesterday where I spent 10 days, the city center, which is huge to say the least, has zero commie blocks in it, it's an ocean of modernity, lcd traffic lights, no urban blight at all.


Sheema said:


> Madrid's skyscrapers have real quality and individuality. If there were more it would easily be top 5 I think .
> 
> I note there's a little Rotterdam bashing going on on here just lately. It's just all about opinions on aesthetics;For me it needs a few more unique and characterful buildings, but I can appreciate how others find it a top 7 skyline.
> 
> Obviously Moscow has to be in the top four skylines in Europe, it's main cluster is spectacular, but am I the only one who finds it's wider cityscape bland and boring ? Just a sea of concrete commie blocks.
> 
> Paris would be easily number one if just a few more idiosyncratic and characterful super talls were added.For me just now it lacks the individuality of London's skyline.


----------



## Sheema

KlausDiggy said:


> My Top 10
> 
> 1. Moscow
> 2. London
> 3. Istanbul
> 4. Paris/La Defence
> 5. Frankfurt/Main
> 6. Warsaw
> 7. Rotterdam
> 8. Milan
> 9. Benidorm
> 10. Vienna



Just browsing thru these pages. As someone else said, this is an excellent list. kay:


----------



## Sheema

RayMcK said:


> I came back home from Moscow yesterday where I spent 10 days, the city center, which is huge to say the least, has zero commie blocks in it, it's an ocean of modernity, lcd traffic lights, no urban blight at all.


Fair enough. I'll go with that :yes:


I'm only going on what I see in pics on here , but actually visiting a city puts you in a much better position to judge.

Just out of interest how does Moscow compare to say London or Paris ?


----------



## RayMcK

The most obvious difference is that Moscow is actually a Russian city imbued in Russian culture, Russians aren't a minority in the city. You definitely won't find hordes of political corrected hipsters nor SJWs calling you names for disagreeing with their opinion and I just love that:cheers: It is a very youthful city that has way more to offer than you can possibly take on in a week long trip!
The only downside is the weather, you get warm days only from mid May to mid August then it starts to get chilly, it was 15/20 C during the day last week when I was there. by the way, I used to live there for 4 years contiguously, you can trust me on that.:cheers:
btw, bear in mind that Moscow City is right on the edge of the second ring, the outermost part of the center, beyond that you start getting commie blocks ( even though massive redevelopments are taking place there as well now ) and it seems to me that most of the photos on here showing the skyline are taken from out side the ring.


Sheema said:


> Fair enough. I'll go with that :yes:
> 
> 
> I'm only going on what I see in pics on here , but actually visiting a city puts you in a much better position to judge.
> 
> Just out of interest how does Moscow compare to say London or Paris ?


----------



## Sheema

RayMcK said:


> The most obvious difference is that Moscow is actually a Russian city imbued in Russian culture, Russians aren't a minority in the city. You definitely won't find hordes of political corrected hipsters nor SJWs calling you names for disagreeing with their opinion and I just love that:cheers: It is a very youthful city that has way more to offer than you can possibly take on in a week long trip!
> The only downside is the weather, you get warm days only from mid May to mid August then it starts to get chilly, it was 15/20 C during the day last week when I was there. by the way, I used to live there for 4 years contiguously, you can trust me on that.:cheers:


I know this is purely a skyline thread but it's good and interesting to get an insight into the feel and vibes of a big city like Moscow. kay:


----------



## bus driver

Moscow


















^^
Marina Lystseva









^^
Georgy Lanchevsky


----------



## Axelferis

To make a good skyline isn't just an addition of buildings.

I see a lot of european cities with lot of that and judgments are _"ooh" "whaooh"_
Sorry but London,Paris,frankfurt still the top list because they are balanced well and they'll continue in that way.
New contenders have to improve in the coming years before pretending to take the top list.
I respect Moscow because they can immediately be at the first rank due to the massive cluster they already built.


----------



## Ring

Warsaw. The skyline should look much different in 2-3 years  there are 12 "towers" U/C from 80 to 230m (310 with spire)








by lulek89


----------



## roguelich

MateoRenzi1992 said:


> Hmm, when I look at the pictures I changed my mind.
> 
> Today
> 
> 6. Rotterdam ↑
> 7. Warsaw ↓
> 
> What do you think Warsaw or Rotterdam?


Warsaw. More of unique buildings, even if some of the older ones lack in quality, PKiN makes an instantly recognisable dominant tower, it is also taller(11 towers 150+ against only 6 in Rotterdam).


----------



## meds

Love this photo of Москва. Not sure how recent it is.









https://www.instagram.com/p/BX1G8kDBimI/


----------



## Sheema

Axelferis said:


> To make a good skyline isn't just an addition of buildings.
> 
> I see a lot of european cities with lot of that and judgments are _"ooh" "whaooh"_
> Sorry but London,Paris,frankfurt still the top list because they are balanced well and they'll continue in that way.
> New contenders have to improve in the coming years before pretending to take the top list.
> I respect Moscow because they can immediately be at the first rank due to the massive cluster they already built.



You like Paris though. 

I've seen your history on this site


----------



## frankfurtgermany

1. Moscow (just epic) 2. London ( can be number 1 after the boom) 3. Frankfurt a really classic Style of forming a skyline and also experiencing the biggest boom ever.. 

I find it hard to place Paris somewhere.. I feel it’s detached of the city. Just a business city. (Maybe the pictures create this image and IRL it’s different)


----------



## frankfurtgermany

dminer said:


> Agree. While we're at it, let's cut Commerzbank 'antenna' too which also just so happens to be the defining peak of Frankfurt's iconic panorama. Fun ain't it?
> 
> This is silly. Everyone can easily look up architectural heights and compare between any city. Spires and antennas have their place in every skyline and they add to the soaring effect of the skyscraper clusters, as do extremly thin & spiky TV towers. Many skylines could really use a few (Los Angeles, La Defense).
> 
> Even without spires/antennas, Warsaw already got a good skyline (within Euro standards ofc) that will only get signitifantly denser, bigger AND taller in the next 2 years as the new wave of u/c towers is topping out.




I don’t include the height of the spire of the Commerzbank, for me the true height is the one without any spires. Spires are a way of cheating if you include them to the height. Besides that Frankfurt has only 1 building with a bit large spire. Yet you Warsaw lovers brag about a super tall when in fact it’s a 230m building with a 80 meter antenna on it..


----------



## roguelich

IMO: 

1. Moscow
2. Paris
3. London
4. Frankfurt
5. Istanbul

6. Warsaw
7. Rotterdam
8. Milan
9. Vienna
10. Madrid


----------



## dminer

frankfurtgermany said:


> I don’t include the height of the spire of the Commerzbank, for me the true height is the one without any spires. Spires are a way of cheating if you include them to the height.


And yet the Commerzbank spire matters and the building would look much worse without it. Cheating or not, it adds to the building's dominant presence in the skyline.



frankfurtgermany said:


> Besides that Frankfurt has only 1 building with a bit large spire.


1?












frankfurtgermany said:


> Yet you Warsaw lovers brag about a super tall when in fact it’s a 230m building with a 80 meter antenna on it..


And the 80 meters of antenna will make a significance difference in how the building appears in the skyline and how the entire skyline appears with such big spire being part of it, particularly in the context of the previously dominant Palace of Culture. Everybody knows the roof is at 230m, you're not breaking any news 'informing' us about it. In the end, the final visual effect is what matters most, as is the case of Commerzbank in full view WITH the antenna, and having a building in Warsaw that eclipses Palace of Culture not only in terms of roof height but also with a massive spire of its own is the most fitting addition Warsaw skyline could gain right now.


----------



## frankfurtgermany

You could say whatever you want.. I still find a 80meter antenna on a 230 building out of proportion. The renders proof me right on that one.. it makes the building look awkward


----------



## dminer

frankfurtgermany said:


> You could say whatever you want.. I still find a 80meter antenna on a 230 building out of proportion. The renders proof me right on that one.. it makes the building look awkward


You're entitled to think whatever you want, proportions is obviously a subjective topic up to everyone's personal view and interpretation. Personally, I don't mind the proportions, same as Bank of America Tower, New York Times Building, Gold Coast's Q1 etc.

The point was different - you wanted to dismiss & shade the entire Warsaw skyline by lying that every building has a massive spire/antenna and that they're all counted towards official heights so I corrected that and used Frankfurt's example to back up use of spires/antennas as an architectural addition


----------



## frankfurtgermany

If you just look at raw height number without antenna’s than Warsaw is at a big disadvantage compared to cities like Paris, London and Frankfurt. 
I agree antenna’s or spires add something nice to a skyline.. but the only problem with Warsaw is that it has to many buildings with an antenna therefore demolishing the skyline-view in general. Frankfurt only has 1 big spire and antenna (Commerzbank) and 1 smaller antenna one on the maintower. 

The first statement is a fact and the second one an opinion.


----------



## wespje1990

Rotterdam








www.hollandluchtfoto.nl/


Den Haag








www.hollandluchtfoto.nl/



Amsterdam








www.hollandluchtfoto.nl/


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt/Main*


Es will merr net in mein Kopp enei by Frawolf77, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

dminer said:


> You're entitled to think whatever you want, proportions is obviously a subjective topic up to everyone's personal view and interpretation. Personally, I don't mind the proportions, same as Bank of America Tower, New York Times Building, Gold Coast's Q1 etc.
> 
> The point was different - you wanted to dismiss & shade the entire Warsaw skyline by lying that every building has a massive spire/antenna and that they're all counted towards official heights so I corrected that and used Frankfurt's example to back up use of spires/antennas as an architectural addition


But in Frankfurt the antennas are not counted as the official height.


Total height:
Commerzbank Tower = 300m (without antenna 258.7m)
Main Tower = 240m (without antenna 200m)


----------



## dminer

frankfurtgermany said:


> If you just look at raw height number without antenna’s than Warsaw is at a big disadvantage compared to cities like Paris, London and Frankfurt.
> I agree antenna’s or spires add something nice to a skyline.. but the only problem with Warsaw is that it has to many buildings with an antenna therefore demolishing the skyline-view in general. Frankfurt only has 1 big spire and antenna (Commerzbank) and 1 smaller antenna one on the maintower.
> 
> The first statement is a fact and the second one an opinion.


? Except that the discussion wasn't even about comparing Warsaw to Paris/London/Frankfurt and you know it. Even my grandma knows Warsaw skyline is not on that level yet. But it's coming closer and closer as is Rotterdam, 2 cities that weren't really taken seriously just a decade ago but now are actually within visible reach of catching up to the older stablished skylines and I think that's what irritates some here the most.



KlausDiggy said:


> But in Frankfurt the antennas are not counted as the official height.


And neither are the antennas in Warsaw except for spires of Palace of Culture (obviously), Warsaw Spire and most likely Varso. So this kind of a talk about "cutting 20-80 meters from every skyscraper in Warsaw" is just pot stirring. Nobody counts the antennas on Rondo 1, Marriot, Q22 or Warsaw Trade Tower.


----------



## KlausDiggy

dminer said:


> And neither are the antennas in Warsaw except for spires of Palace of Culture (obviously), Warsaw Spire and most likely Varso. So this kind of a talk about "cutting 20-80 meters from every skyscraper in Warsaw" is just pot stirring. Nobody counts the antennas on Rondo 1, Marriot, Q22 or Warsaw Trade Tower.


^^



evil toohey said:


> *Warsaw*
> 
> *Status: Completed*
> *1.* Pałac Kultury i Nauki | 237 m
> *2.* Warsaw Spire | 220 m
> *3.* Warsaw Trade Tower | 208 m
> *4.* Q22 | 195 m
> *5.* Złota 44 | 192 m
> *6.* Rondo 1 | 192 m
> *7.* Centrum LIM | 170 m
> *8.* Warsaw Financial Center | 165 m
> *9.* InterContinental Warszawa | 164 m
> *10.* Cosmopolitan | 160 m
> *11.* Oxford Tower | 150 m
> *12.* Intraco I | 135 m
> *13.* Millenium Plaza | 133 m
> *14.* Spektrum | 128 m
> *15.* Łucka City | 127 m
> *16.* Błękitny Wieżowiec | 120 m
> *17.* Central Tower | 115 m
> *18.* Novotel Warszawa Centrum | 111 m
> *19.* Chmielna 35 | 108 m
> *20.* Babka Tower | 105 m
> *21.* Skylight | 105 m
> *22.* PZU Tower | 104 m
> *23.* Świętokrzyska 35 | 103 m
> *24.* Ilmet | 103 m
> 
> *Status: U/C*
> *1.* Varso Tower | 310 m
> *2.* Spinnaker | 203 m
> *3.* Skyliner | 195 m
> *4.* Generation Park | 180 m
> *5.* Mennica Legacy Tower | 141 m
> *6.* The Warsaw Hub (A) | 130 m
> *7.* The Warsaw Hub (B) | 130 m
> *8.* Spark | 130 m
> 
> *Status: Approved - Demo - Site Prep*
> *1.* Nowa Emilia | 207 m | (Demo)
> *2.* City Tower | 155 m | (Demo)
> *3.* Liberty Tower | 140 m | (App)
> *4.* B4 Office Center | 120 m | (App)
> *5.* Łucka 7/9 | 102 m | (Site prep)
> 
> *Status: Proposed*
> *1.* Lilium Tower | 237 m
> *2.* Centralna Park | 200 m
> *3.* Srebrna/Towarowa | 190 m
> *4.* Warsaw One | 188 m
> *5.* Roma Tower | 170 m
> *6.* Atlas Estates Tower | 165 m
> *7.* Port Praski (A) | 160 m
> *8.* Port Praski (B) | 140 m
> *9.* Port Praski (C) | 120 m
> *10.* Wieżowiec Sabe Investment | 110 m
> *11.* Port Praski (D) | 100 m
> *12.* Burakowska 14 | 100 m
> *13.* Sobieski Tower | 1?? m
> 
> *Total: 49*
> 8 x 200m+
> 16 x 150m+
> 25 x 100m+
> 
> Total is not a simple sum, because Ilmet is to be replaced by Warsaw One.
> Skyliner has been recently announced to start in a few weeks, but AFAIK it has its foundations already completed, so I decided it merits a place in U/C category.
> 
> Heights' source: www.urbanity.pl
> 
> Compiled based on this Polish thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1966962
> @IThomas: thx for the template


----------



## dminer

KlausDiggy said:


> ^^


And? Urbanity.pl never been the most accurate source. Or is this a competition where I post German sources that put Main Tower at 240m? Many lists float around the forums and most don't don't count tiny antennas like those of WTT or Rondo 1 that ain't integral part of the structure. Polish construction topic note antennas in thread titles too.


----------



## bus driver

..when built a few supertalls in one place..

MIBC and developing neighborhood



























https://donstroy.com/zhilye-kompleksy/serdtse-stolitsy?id=hod-stroitelstva


----------



## Check_Mate

frankfurtgermany said:


> If you just look at raw height number without antenna’s than Warsaw is at a big disadvantage compared to cities like Paris, London and Frankfurt.
> I agree antenna’s or spires add something nice to a skyline.. but the only problem with Warsaw is that it has to many buildings with an antenna therefore demolishing the skyline-view in general. Frankfurt only has 1 big spire and antenna (Commerzbank) and 1 smaller antenna one on the maintower.
> 
> The first statement is a fact and the second one an opinion.


I agree Warsaw skylines is full of giant antenas its like a radio station district


----------



## Union Man

London - Canary Wharf

London's Sky Garden Panorama by Jacek Pilarski, on Flickr


----------



## Tiaren

To me, antennas and spires do in most cases (unless they are tiny or really thin) visually contribute to the height of a building. Looking at a skyscraper I don't chop of the antenna or spire in my mind, just because on paper it isn't included in the official height. That's dumb, lol. Commerzbank Tower in Frankfurt for example has a very visible spire that is crucial for the the overall design and proportion of the structure. Looking at it, it is 300 metres tall to my eyes, not 259. Same goes for the new World Trade Tower or the Sears Tower.

Now some skyline pics of *Francoforte sul Meno*:


----------



## Nick Holmes

for me the Commerzbank Tower and the whole Skyline would look better if the Tower would be cut just above the sign of the bank.


----------



## frankfurtgermany

I like the spire on the Commerzbank Tower with the lighting in the evening it gets a really evil feeling... I love that.


----------



## KlausDiggy

Nick Holmes said:


> for me the Commerzbank Tower and the whole Skyline would look better if the Tower would be cut just above the sign of the bank.


icard:


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


Main-Metropole vom 50. Stock aus. ��⠀ ⠀ #latergram #frankfurt #ffm #frankfurtammain by Jochen Hencke, auf Flickr


----------



## Axelferis

Paris La Defense
































































sources:
https://instagram.com/p/BX3tWTmjhtH/
https://instagram.com/p/BXQLFvXFHb4/
https://instagram.com/p/BWfuD2zAn_q/
https://instagram.com/p/BWmnOyjljFw/
https://instagram.com/p/BWCUVAGgXtp/
https://instagram.com/p/BVC44fxF_9E/
https://instagram.com/p/BWCUVAGgXtp/
https://instagram.com/p/BRfyuHdB-w6/
https://instagram.com/p/BOut7bSAmCD/
https://instagram.com/p/BRoRWcVA32R/


----------



## Dmerdude

Good angle, bad quality pic:









https://indigodergisi.com/2016/12/istanbul-zor-yasam/


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Berlin*

*Scroll>>>*


Skyline Panorama Berlin by Thomas Braicks, auf Flickr


*East Berlin

Flying above Berlin : Germany : 2017 by Benjamin Ballande, auf Flickr

*
Berlin by Björn Golda, auf Flickr

*Potsdamer Platz*

Short photowalk around the Potsdamer Platz Berlin Mitte by Mario Blei, auf Flickr


Berlin air view Potsdamer Platz-000 by Solomon Trainin, auf Flickr

*City West*

View-01 by Berlin Snapshots, auf Flickr


im Glanze der Abendsonne by Torsten Hansen, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Monaco*

*scroll>>>*


Panorama - Monaco from Larvotto plage by Andrea Einaudi, auf Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

^^ it's a pity that they don't keep on bulding new highrises there..


----------



## BenjaminBern

Zürich










picture from swisskyline.ch


----------



## BenjaminBern

my favorites in Europe

1. Paris/Frankfurt
2. London/Moscow
3. Milano/Waszawa/Rotterdam
4. Madrid/Vienna


----------



## wespje1990

For being such a huge city Berlin´s skyline is really dissapointing.


----------



## BenjaminBern

wespje1990 said:


> For being such a huge city Berlin´s skyline is really dissapointing.



London was too years ago.
Most European cities are just not built like that.
But yea i guess a lot of Berlin was destroyed during WW2, so they could have definitely built a skyline with skyscrapers, but that's not what they were going for.

I love Berlin.


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by *mr. MyXiN *


----------



## Atrium

wespje1990 said:


> For being such a huge city Berlin´s skyline is really dissapointing.


tons of trees and green space can be cut down to make room for scrapers though :apple:


----------



## Josedc

I wonder how Madrid is going to do once the Operación Chamartin starts; it will allegedly have the talles skyscraper in Europe.


----------



## Dmerdude

vinttt said:


> *Moscow* by *mr. MyXiN *


Mordor? :hmm:


----------



## KlausDiggy

Josedc said:


> I wonder how Madrid is going to do once the Operación Chamartin starts; it will allegedly have the talles skyscraper in Europe.


Lakhta Center in St. Petersburg with 463m.


----------



## roguelich

wespje1990 said:


> For being such a huge city Berlin´s skyline is really dissapointing.


It's because Frankfurt is the main financial centre of Germany.


----------



## Blackhavvk

So many iconic skyscrapers in 1 place :drool::drool::drool:









Moscow-City by Deensel, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

*MILANO*

View on Porta Nuova skyscrapers (see recent updates about new skyscrapers)
Pic taken from the roof of Il Dritto / The Straight One / Allianz Tower (see recent updates in CityLife area)









https://www.facebook.com/milanopanoramica/photos/a.267211936628551.85840.267165096633235/1858443324172063/?type=3&theater​
View on CityLife skyscrapers and the artificial hill "Montagnetta di San Siro" or "Monte Stella".









https://www.facebook.com/milanopanoramica/photos/a.267211936628551.85840.267165096633235/1855549471128115/?type=3&theater​
Bonus pic: NH Hotel Milano Fiera at Milano Rho Exhibition Center and the Alps.









https://www.facebook.com/milanopanoramica/photos/a.267211936628551.85840.267165096633235/1855550607794668/?type=3&theater​


----------



## BenjaminBern

Zürich, just found these pictures in the forum.
I know Zürich is not near the top 10 and also probably not the top 15. But i think it's good to see another city once in a while in these threads.




























pictures from Cantho from the forum


----------



## faalo19988

such a great "american" skyline in europe! I can't belive it, which of them is roterdam? #topskylineeurope


----------



## French-Polish_Man67

Warsaw 




















Wola by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## WUNDER-BAUM

Blackhavvk said:


> So many iconic skyscrapers in 1 place :drool::drool::drool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moscow-City by Deensel, on Flickr


without spire federation tower is incomplete


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## JanVL

Warsaw



kafarek said:


> IMG_1411 by
> Robert Frw, on Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

*FRANKFURT*

Frankfurt am Main, Germany by Stefan Wagemann, auf Flickr

Time flies by artistAX, auf Flickr

Fotobuch 2 zu 1 079 (1 von 1) by J. N., auf Flickr

Frankfurt am Main, Deutschland by Andres Obando, auf Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*


----------



## Axelferis

Paris La Défense



ERIC said:


> Une magnifique webcam, installée au sommet de l'hôtel Hyatt Regency (ex-Concorde Lafayette), qui permettra de suivre la progression de certains chantiers :
> 
> 
> https://fr.webcams.travel/webcam/fullscreen/1500932931


----------



## IThomas

*Milan*
Porta Nuova' skyline + CityLife area 


IMG_9398 by Luca Andrea Doria

Sktscraper in Citylife by Claudio Colombo








https://www.flickr.com/photos/uli_europe/36997248696/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/uli_europe/37044787521/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/uli_europe/37015307792/sizes/h/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/uli_europe/36350487294/sizes/h/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/uli_europe/36350477724/sizes/h/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/uli_europe/36997245396/sizes/h/​


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt/Main*


Frankfurt Skyline by miaomiaoalbum, auf Flickr

*Grand Tower U/C*


[email protected] said:


>


----------



## drawabeats

*Drone flight over less damaged during the WWII and better rebuilt south central parts of Warsaw. Pre - war picture of the City...*


----------



## REDHATT

Warsaw from nowawarszawa.pl:


----------



## Union Man

*London*

City of London 

City of London by Sam, on Flickr

Canary Wharf 

Docklands from Greenwich Park by Sam, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*London*



wjfox said:


> Another aerial view by Jason Hawkes.
> 
> https://twitter.com/jasonhawkesphot/status/909704283670671360


----------



## RayMcK

Londonistan is getting denser.


----------



## Axelferis

Paris La Défense









_https://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagra...430_733610070165374_5324574130555584512_n.jpg_​


----------



## cochise75

*Paris*, yesterday from Morland building :

[1/2]

The BNF (National Library of France) & the towers in the 13th arrondissement :


Vue depuis le centre administratif Morland [Paris IVe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Vue depuis le centre administratif Morland [Paris IVe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Vue depuis le centre administratif Morland [Paris IVe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr

Gare de Lyon towers :


Vue depuis le centre administratif Morland [Paris IVe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr

Mercuriales twin towers :


Vue depuis le centre administratif Morland [Paris IVe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Vue depuis le centre administratif Morland [Paris IVe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr

Les Orgues de Flandre :


Vue depuis le centre administratif Morland [Paris IVe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Vue depuis le centre administratif Morland [Paris IVe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Vue depuis le centre administratif Morland [Paris IVe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## cochise75

[2/2]

Montparnasse tower & Jussieu tower :


Vue depuis le centre administratif Morland [Paris IVe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Vue depuis le centre administratif Morland [Paris IVe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Vue depuis le centre administratif Morland [Paris IVe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr

New Paris Courthouse :


Vue depuis le centre administratif Morland [Paris IVe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Vue depuis le centre administratif Morland [Paris IVe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr

La Défense :


Vue depuis le centre administratif Morland [Paris IVe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Vue depuis le centre administratif Morland [Paris IVe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Vue depuis le centre administratif Morland [Paris IVe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Vue depuis le centre administratif Morland [Paris IVe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Vue depuis le centre administratif Morland [Paris IVe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## moscowgoth

*Moscow*



















by: _Night City Dream_


----------



## mlody89

warsaw









by visualsbypaluch








by Maciej Margas









by Kafarek


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Rotte bij Rotterdam by Hans Elbers, on Flickr
Rotterdam vanuit Dordrecht 2017 by wimsingel, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

pan_170909_001 by 123_456, on Flickr

170909_007 by 123_456, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^Best Skyline Panorama of Rotterdam


----------



## SASH

^^
This is seen from the North-East. From this angle the skyline is pretty wide.
Not my favourite angle. I prefer it seen from the South or the North. From those angles it looks more dense.

My Photos (some older ones!)
Seen from the South:















[

(Up to date photo!)
Seen from the North:


----------



## the man from k-town

KlausDiggy said:


> *Grand Tower U/C*


Grand will be future tallest residential of Germany :cheers:
Frankfurt by Werner Funk, auf Flickr

Ebbelwoi by Maximilian Salomon, auf Flickr

67. Internationale Automobilausstellung 2017 (893979) by Thomas Becker, auf Flickr

WINX Tower Frankfurt by bcmng, auf Flickr

Skyline. by universaldilletant, auf Flickr

skyline by rpffm58, auf Flickr

Frankfurt City by Peter, auf Flickr


----------



## Sheema

Paris looks much more dense than London . I seem to be forever changing my mind re a top ten :nuts:

1. Paris
2. Moscow
3. London
4.Frankfurt
5.Warsaw
6.Rotterdam
7. Milan
8. The Hague
9.Madrid
10.Vienna


Am I the only one who thinks St Petersburg should have a much better skyline given it's size and standing in Russia ?


----------



## thatgreatdragon2000

Sheema said:


> Paris looks much more dense than London . I seem to be forever changing my mind re a top ten :nuts:
> 
> 1. Paris
> 2. Moscow
> 3. London
> 4.Frankfurt
> 5.Warsaw
> 6.Rotterdam
> 7. Milan
> 8. The Hague
> 9.Madrid
> 10.Vienna
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks St Petersburg should have a much better skyline given it's size and standing in Russia ?


Paris skyline have always been the most evenly spread out and dense in Europe.Although things may change with London especially in Canary Wharf.


----------



## hugh

Still a fan of the monolithic Tour Montparnasse - arguably Europe's original skyscraper.


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by * mr. MyXiN *


----------



## Blackhavvk

Sheema said:


> Am I the only one who thinks St Petersburg should have a much better skyline given it's size and standing in Russia ?


This is the answer to the question of why St. Petersburg does not build skyscrapers. In the center they are not needed. On the outskirts no one wants to build them. Only gazprom builds the highest skyscraper in Europe


----------



## frankfurtgermany

I’ve watched that video almost a 1000 Times... that atmosphere + the music gives me thrills...


----------



## SASH

vinttt said:


> *Moscow* by * mr. MyXiN *


Nice POV and great Photo.


----------



## ogonek

Moscow



















https://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/202184.html


----------



## doguorsi2

*Istanbul, Turkey*


----------



## Quicksilver

Sheema said:


> Paris looks much more dense than London . I seem to be forever changing my mind re a top ten :nuts:
> 
> 1. Paris
> 2. Moscow
> 3. London
> 4.Frankfurt
> 5.Warsaw
> 6.Rotterdam
> 7. Milan
> 8. The Hague
> 9.Madrid
> 10.Vienna
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks St Petersburg should have a much better skyline given it's size and standing in Russia ?


I am not sure what do you mean by not dense enough? This is not even one of few main clusters in London:

Lowpoint. by shurst2011, on Flickr

And two main clusters are as dense as you can get in Europe:

The monster awakens. by shurst2011, on Flickr

Newfoundit. by shurst2011, on Flickr

Photos by jandow77


----------



## Drewx

Canary Wharf is the only good looking cluster among all these.


----------



## Quicksilver

Drewx said:


> Canary Wharf is the only good looking cluster among all these.


Based on what criteria?


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Astana*


#Astana by Kazakhstan Embassy in KL, auf Flickr


Bayterek (Kazakh: Бәйтерек), Astana, Kazakhstan by Timothy Rogers, auf Flickr


Astana città - 051 by lesteia, auf Flickr


----------



## Axelferis

Rotteredam is my little Brooklyn of Europe :cheers:


----------



## TimeAndTide

67. Internationale Automobilausstellung 2017 (893979) by Thomas Becker, auf Flickr

Frankatlantafurt !!!


----------



## KlausDiggy

*London*


BT Tower View - Open House 2017 by My Solo Travel, auf Flickr


DSCF5690 by Graham White, auf Flickr


DSCF5767 by Graham White, auf Flickr


DSCF5769 by Graham White, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*London*


London skyline by Mike Fleming, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Milan*


Duomo di Milano 2017 by CaptainmacUK, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

del


----------



## meteoforumitalia

KlausDiggy said:


> Astana


Astana has a nice skyline, better than most of european ones, maybe not for quality, but for density and height for sure. unfortunately it's not in Europe. but glad to see something different from "neighborhoods"


----------



## meteoforumitalia

Quicksilver said:


> Based on what criteria?


on his own taste


----------



## Quicksilver

meteoforumitalia said:


> on his own taste


I know, but it needs to be elaborated a bit more. Skyscrapers are not food, where simple “I don’t like it” would do.


----------



## KlausDiggy

meteoforumitalia said:


> Unfortunately it's not in Europe. but glad to see something different from "neighborhoods"


It is the same as with Ankara, Izmir, Ekaterinburg and Baku.

A part of Kazakhstan is located in Europe. It belonged to the Soviet Union.
It's a European nation.


----------



## RayMcK

Imperium Europa.


KlausDiggy said:


> It is the same as with Ankara, Izmir, Ekaterinburg and Baku.
> 
> A part of Kazakhstan is located in Europe. It's a European nation.


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

Astana is in the Asian part of Kazakhstan, though - officially it's an Asian city. Only about 10% of Kazakhstan is in Europe!
So it depends whether this thread only accepts pictures from the European portion of Kazakhstan, or from the whole country.


----------



## frankfurtgermany

Since Vladivostok(next to japan) is posted on this forum you can post anything you want. So Kazakhstan is really close to Europe compared to Vladivostok, so its alright.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt/Main*









by RudyMareelPhotography, on Flickr









by RudyMareelPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

KlausDiggy said:


> It is the same as with Ankara, Izmir, Ekaterinburg and Baku.
> 
> A part of Kazakhstan is located in Europe. It belonged to the Soviet Union.
> It's a European nation.


I think it's really hard to consider it as an European nation..., and in fact I agree on the fact that Ankara, Izmir, Ekaterinburg and Baku shouldn't be posted here...not to mention Vladivostok...even tho european people live there, as in Ekaterinburg

well, you can actually post them sometimes as OT, but for sure not consider them when making a ranking


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/APAWojciec...047678672937/1780046945339677/?type=3&theater


----------



## Blackhavvk

meteoforumitalia said:


> I think it's really hard to consider it as an European nation..., and in fact I agree on the fact that Ankara, Izmir, Ekaterinburg and Baku shouldn't be posted here...not to mention Vladivostok...even tho european people live there, as in Ekaterinburg
> 
> well, you can actually post them sometimes as OT, but for sure not consider them when making a ranking


Do not change the rules in the middle of the discussion.
This topic discusses the cities that are in the European section of the forum. Astana and Baku are offtopic. But Vladivostok and Yekaterinburg are completely related to the topic.
PS Vladivostok more European then Baku Astana or Tbilisi.


----------



## Atrium

We should follow the UEFA lead as it pertains this thread and also bring along Israel  :grouphug:


----------



## Galandar

Blackhavvk said:


> Do not change the rules in the middle of the discussion.
> This topic discusses the cities that are in the European section of the forum. Astana and Baku are offtopic. But Vladivostok and Yekaterinburg are completely related to the topic.
> PS Vladivostok more European then Baku Astana or Tbilisi.


Azerbaijan as well as its capital Baku is in the European section of this forum.


----------



## meteoforumitalia

Blackhavvk said:


> Do not change the rules in the middle of the discussion.
> This topic discusses the cities that are in the European section of the forum. Astana and Baku are offtopic. But Vladivostok and Yekaterinburg are completely related to the topic.
> PS Vladivostok more European then Baku Astana or Tbilisi.


you can do whatever you want, but I would never insert Vladivostok in my european rankings, simply because it's absurd to consider a city close to Japan as in Europe. it's something that is wrong about geography, no matter what the rules in this forum are. you can post Vladivostok and Baku and Ankara photos because the rules say that you can do this, and it's ok, and you can even say that their skylines are the best among all, and I could even agree about that, but they are not the best in Europe, simply because they are not in Europe


----------



## Erlenberg

^^ Geographically Europe is not a continent, Eurasia is.
It (Europe) is a civilisation, so you can argue whether one country/region/city/place is culturally in Europe or not, but certainly not geographically.


----------



## hugh

FFS.


----------



## frankfurtgermany

So we can add foto’s of Israel? Awesomeness.


----------



## jackass94

Moscow













































https://imgur.com/a/dsSh2#r8zwlPJ


----------



## dminer

Sheema said:


> We've reached a point on the net now when you see a different opinion to your self it's labelled "TROLLING"
> 
> 
> 
> There is way too much Frankfurt,Moscow, Paris,Rotterdam , London on here ...
> 
> 
> We Need variety.


No sister, we've reached a point when someone posts 3 times in a row whining about Warsaw. You tried though. Move you finger and post pics from cities you like instead


----------



## RokasLT

*Vienna*


----------



## Dinçer

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_...ties_with_the_most_buildings_taller_than_100m

Buildings taller than 100m:
Istanbul: 452
London: 47
Moscow: 198
Paris: 74
Frankfurt: 30

Istanbul has more buildings above 100m than London,Moscow,Paris and Frankfurt combined.

ISTANBUL:


----------



## frankfurtgermany

Yet I find it not attractive.. so many twins and triple buildings.


----------



## Drewx

^^Same here.


----------



## RokasLT

It's not all about quantity, but also about buildings quality, composition etc.


----------



## RokasLT

*Leeds*


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^Istanbul is really impressive.


----------



## Iluminat

frankfurtgermany said:


> Yet I find it not attractive.. so many twins and triple buildings.


Yes, there are some signs of improvement but it seems still most of this towers can be described as "cheap pomo" that aged badly. Also from the ground level it has a very suburban feel to it because it's pretty much an office park next to a highway, not even a proper "business district" so this factors make Istanbul skyline less impresive despite the raw numbers.


----------



## Axelferis

Istanbul has lot skyscrappers but nevertheless it still behind London,Paris or Frankfurt which are the better in Europe.
It’s an exotic skyline and for the moment


----------



## RokasLT

*Manchester*








*Essen*








*Tallinn*


----------



## moscowgoth

Moscow


----------



## bus driver

Ekaterinburg


Umformer said:


>





alley cat said:


>


----------



## enrigue8

This is a short documentary about the evolution of Oslo(norway)
throught the years. Now Oslo has became a modern and futuristic city in less than 3 years.
Oslo has a modern architecture and some interesting skyscrapers .
Enjoy my production !


----------



## Nick Holmes

Oslo looks indeed lovely.


----------



## frankfurtgermany

Indeed the design is really awesome! I hope they will built some taller towers as well.. money can’t be the problem there.


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Posted a photo kind like this a little while ago. This one is slightly different. Zoomed in more than the other photo from the same angle.

SCROLL>>
IMG_2172-Pano-1 by Johan Vermeulen, on Flickr


----------



## pierolol

Spectacular video of La Défense filmed by a drone


----------



## Drewx

*MILAN*


----------



## nowytarg

Del


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Essen*









Source: https://flic.kr/p/KeKHMH by werner


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Berlin*


Die City West by Johannes, auf Flickr


----------



## cochise75

Dmerdude said:


> One of the best Paris pictures I have seen. So weird no one showed this great angle before...


By the same photographer :


Butte Montmartre & La Défense by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr


Old & New by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr


Old & New by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr


----------



## Blingchampion

*Brussels.*










http://13.vlaanderen.be/nieuws/nieuw-gebouw-brussel-tegen-2025




























https://hiveminer.com/Tags/noordruimte

*Amsterdam - Zuidas.*










https://www.parool.nl/amsterdam/groot-verzet-tegen-bouwproject-op-de-zuidas~a4433257/ 










https://www.scoopnest.com/user/parool/815506257838796801










http://domotica.nl/2016/11/16/klimaatbeheersing-kantoor/


----------



## TimeAndTide

*paris*

DSC_0106 by Alexis Calzetta, sur Flickr


----------



## TimeAndTide

*paris*








https://twitter.com/epadesa


----------



## Sheema

1. Paris 
2. London
3. Moscow
4. Warsaw
5. Istanbul
6. Frankfurt
7. Rotterdam
8. Milan
9. The Hague
10. Kiev


----------



## Sheema

I cant decide between Paris and London ... 

Moscow is soooooooo close behind... 


Istanbul would be higher but like London it's all fragmented .. 

I'm starting to love Warsaw.. 


Frankfurt is sublime .. 

Rotterdam is the most American city in Europe and if were bigger would be top four .. 

Milan is easily top ten now .. and climbing .. 

The Hague is just my idiosyncratic choice .. I think it's cool ... 

Kiev is massive ...


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by *mr. MyXiN *


----------



## Avangard-55

RokasLT said:


> *More Kiev. l surprise that no one posting this city's photos, clearly it's top 10 skyline in EUR.*





RokasLT said:


> 13. Barcelona
> 14. Yekaterinburg
> *15. Kiev*
> 16. Benidorm



:dunno:


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by night
Warsaw from above by Joanna Sitarz, on Flickr


----------



## RokasLT

Avangard-55 said:


> :dunno:


l took some criticism for consideration, and l have to agree with some people, that Kiev still needs some higher quality highrises, skyscrapers.


----------



## bus driver

meteoforumitalia said:


> wow those trees! are there any more pictures with them? this is the period, so take advantage of this!




*Губин Александр*


----------



## RokasLT

*Batumi*


----------



## Quicksilver

I haven't checked Batumi for long time. Impressive... mini version of Vegas in the good sense.


----------



## Quicksilver

Since authors themselves are not posting their pictures here, I will do it on their behalf.

London: 


IMG_9793.jpg by corerising, on Flickr


IMG_9765.jpg by corerising, on Flickr


IMG_9764.jpg by corerising, on Flickr

]
The City of London, on Flickr









by Potto

Those are 3 best photographers on London section.


----------



## Atrium

damn son, London is booming


----------



## nNika

London is my favorite skyline in central Europe


----------



## nNika

Batumi skyline today


----------



## RokasLT

*Ankara >>>*
Ankara city's skyline with Atatürk's Mausoleum at the forefront by Antoine A., on Flickr


----------



## RokasLT

*Riga >>>*
Riga ¦ 2017 by Birk Karsten Ecke, on Flickr


----------



## MateoRenzi1992

Sheema said:


> I'm starting to love Warsaw..


Skyline ok, but Warsaw is very ugly. I saw Warsaw many times and i know what i say


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt/Main*


#SepterionFilms #photography #lenlife #sonyimages #ffm #frankfurt #travel #explore #adventure #cityshots #welovefrankfurt by Sick Since, auf Flickr


----------



## Blingchampion

Offenbach am Main, Germany.










https://www.detektei-system.de/privatdetektiv-offenbach/


----------



## wojtekbp

MateoRenzi1992 said:


> Skyline ok, but Warsaw is very ugly. I saw Warsaw many times and i know what i say


If compared to the biggest Western capital cities then you may be generally right. However, please notice that Warsaw has in fact no more than 70 years and it's still under reconstruction. I think that building almost 2 million modern city (over 3,5 million within a metro area) from literally nothing and without any help (e.g. Marshall Plan or whatsoever) shall be still regard as something to be proud of. But just give it 10 years and Warsaw will be one of the most vibrant and elegant places in Europe


----------



## Axel76NG

Frankfurt


----------



## evil toohey

MateoRenzi1992 said:


> Skyline ok, but Warsaw is very ugly. I saw Warsaw many times and i know what i say


You know nothing, MateoRenzi1992.


----------



## WMS

MateoRenzi1992 is a polish guy with butthurt cause mods deleted his stupid threads.


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

SCROLL>>

City lights blue hour by John Groenendijk, on Flickr

Remind that 'De Kop van Zuid' is not on this photo! Rotterdam seen from this angle is massive! I'll try to make a photo as well from this angle soon.


----------



## cochise75

*Paris*


_(CD 92/Olivier Ravoire.)_


_(CD 92/Olivier Ravoire.)_

Source : http://www.leparisien.fr/hauts-de-s...s-de-seine-vus-du-ciel-23-10-2017-7350345.php


----------



## Axelferis

Some captures/screeshots of... P A R I S






​


----------



## WUNDER-BAUM

Warsaw


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Erasmusbrug Rotterdam by Rick Wouters, on Flickr


----------



## meds

Rainy İzmir 


Bayrakli, Izmir by ad hoc, on Flickr


Bayrakli, Izmir by ad hoc, on Flickr


----------



## Union Man

Different perspective of the City of London skyline.

London Skyline October 24 2017 (4) by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr

London Skyline October 24 2017 (2) by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr


----------



## bus driver

Ekaterinburg



Druid4ever said:


>





Umformer said:


>


----------



## bus driver

Moscow










Vadim Sherbakov


----------



## dickpound

*Warsaw*


----------



## the man from k-town

*FRANKFURT; GERMANY*

Frankfurt by Gerhard Lerch, auf Flickr


IMG_0002_stitch by Andreas Müller, auf Flickr

Skyline, Sun and Storm by Codex IV, auf Flickr

View from Main Tower @ Night, Frankfurt, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, auf Flickr


----------



## jackass94

Terekhovo village, outskirts of Moscow


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








@struxtural





































pic: Aleksander Głowacki from instagram


----------



## IThomas

MILAN
*Porta Nuova*
Stylish public park "Library of Trees" still U/C; new skyscrapers to be built coming soon.









https://www.instagram.com/p/BadN25wjbY3/?taken-by=mitaka_neverdead








https://www.instagram.com/p/BazyQtzHS5g/?tagged=thisismilano








https://www.instagram.com/p/BaqLe34jmTP/?taken-by=mitaka_neverdead








https://www.instagram.com/p/BavZOiWDbCu/?taken-by=mitaka_neverdead








https://www.instagram.com/p/Bavgq4LDwGk/?tagged=thisismilano

*Alps + Stephenson*








https://www.instagram.com/p/Bas1-zbjFKu/?taken-by=mitaka_neverdead

*CityLife / Tre Torri*
Construction works ongoing; a third curved skyscraper will complete the trio.








https://www.instagram.com/p/Bar-qTMhwxn/?tagged=citylifemilano








https://www.instagram.com/p/Ba19zUzAYLT/?taken-at=1750270535198717










IMGP6880 Torre Hadid, Lo storto by Claudio Marchesi

IMGP6874 Il Dritto e lo Storto by Claudio Marchesi
IMGP6867 Queue to visit the Hadid Tower by Claudio Marchesi
​


----------



## cardiff

London city skyline by Steve Franklin, on Flickr

London views - 26 september 2017 by Carolien Coenen, on Flickr

UFO in London by Jawad Zakariya, on Flickr

Good Morning London by Nandan Prabhu, on Flickr


----------



## Blackhavvk

Novosibirsk (underrated for me) 








by gelio
https://gelio.livejournal.com/228970.html


----------



## Blackhavvk

More NSK


----------



## Blackhavvk

and more NSK


----------



## Blackhavvk

and....


----------



## Blackhavvk

OK. last part
























































all by gelio https://gelio.livejournal.com/228970.html


----------



## Nick Holmes

Novosibirsk :bash:


----------



## Sheema

wojtekbp said:


> If compared to the biggest Western capital cities then you may be generally right. However, please notice that Warsaw has in fact no more than 70 years and it's still under reconstruction. I think that building almost 2 million modern city (over 3,5 million within a metro area) from literally nothing and without any help (e.g. Marshall Plan or whatsoever) shall be still regard as something to be proud of. But just give it 10 years and Warsaw will be one of the most vibrant and elegant places in Europe



Less than 10 :cheers:

Actually Warsaw is about there already I think . :storm:


----------



## REDHATT

Warsaw:


----------



## Check_Mate

REDHATT said:


> Warsaw:


It looks like a city in South Africa good improvement


----------



## cardiff

St. Paul's and the Shard by Jawad Zakariya, on Flickr

London October 2017 (51) by Steve Wright, on Flickr

'London Town' by Rob @ SONICA, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt/Main*


Kraniche über Frankfurt/Main by Hans Daniel, auf Flickr


----------



## IThomas

T U R I N


----------



## IThomas

M I L A N

_Porta Nuova + Cathedral + Gallery_


















_CityLife / Tre Torri_

















https://www.flickr.com/photos/zak80/albums/72157686835967091​


----------



## ogonek

*Moscow*






https://www.flickr.com/photos/igolovach/sets/72157686600207912


----------



## BazilExposition

---


----------



## roguelich

*London*
london1 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr
2P2A1727 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## ogonek

*Moscow*


https://www.instagram.com/evgenyfist/


----------



## Fallout

Check_Mate said:


> It looks like a city in South Africa good improvement


Don't worry, in 5 years it will look like city in USA.


----------



## cardiff

Manchester

City of Manchester by Zoltan Molnar, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Liverpool

Liverpool Skyline at night - "Everything That Shines" by jaymorse69photography, on Flickr

Urban Skyline Sunset Across Liverpool City by Kevin Scott, on Flickr

Liverpool Skyline by Paul Greenhalgh, on Flickr


----------



## Quicksilver

Liverpool needs more tower cranes, like Manchester.


----------



## Sheema

1. London
2. Moscow
3. Istanbul
4. Paris
5. Warsaw
6. Frankfurt
7 .Rotterdam
8. Kiev
9. Vienna
10. The Hague


----------



## KlausDiggy

Sheema said:


> 1. London
> .
> .
> .
> 5. Warsaw
> 6. Frankfurt
> .
> .
> .
> .


:sarcasm:


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt/Main*


Frankfurt Skyline by Niklas Winkler, auf Flickr


train surfing to Frankfurt HBF by Thomas, auf Flickr


----------



## Iluminat

KlausDiggy said:


> :sarcasm:


Subjective.


----------



## ILTarantino

*21 October 2017*



Sheema said:


> 1. Paris
> 2. London
> 3. Moscow
> 4. Warsaw
> 5. Istanbul
> 6. Frankfurt
> 7. Rotterdam
> *8. Milan*
> 9. The Hague
> 10. Kiev





Sheema said:


> I cant decide between Paris and London ...
> 
> Moscow is soooooooo close behind...
> 
> 
> Istanbul would be higher but like London it's all fragmented ..
> 
> I'm starting to love Warsaw..
> 
> 
> Frankfurt is sublime ..
> 
> Rotterdam is the most American city in Europe and if were bigger would be top four ..
> 
> *Milan is easily top ten now .. and climbing .. *
> 
> The Hague is just my idiosyncratic choice .. I think it's cool ...
> 
> Kiev is massive ...


*Yesterday*
1. London
2. Moscow
3. Istanbul
4. Paris
5. Warsaw
6. Frankfurt
7 .Rotterdam
8. Kiev
9. Vienna
10. The Hague
________________________________________________________________
Seriously, what is your problem?? :lol:
Where is Milan, the easily-top-ten city ??


----------



## misiek9300

WARSAW


Warsaw By Drone said:


> Wschód słońca z ostatniej niedzieli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Zapraszam na --->>>* *FB Warsaw By Drone*


----------



## BazilExposition

---


----------



## cardiff

London view from Greenwich by vgallova, on Flickr










Royal Victoria Dock Panorama, October 2017 by Katy/BlueyBirdy, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

*MILAN*
*Porta Nuova*


IMG_9398 by Luca Andrea Doria​
Current projects ongoing: UnipolSai Tower (also called the Bird Nest), designed by Italian architect Mario Cucinella, to be built between UniCredit Tower and Solaria Tower. Archistar Cesàr Pelli is back in Milan: he designed a new highrise Melchiorre Gioia 22. 

Old UTC Tower (1960s) is under restoration and Galfa Tower (1950s) under refurbishment: the last one will host hotel, luxury residences, roof bar, and services. Bonnet Tower is expected to be refurbished too (the new design was conceived by London-based architecture firm PLP). Other projects such as The Corner are under refurbishment too.

A Chinese fund is investing in Winter Gardens: project provides for the construction of luxury apartments with services and retail open to the city. Italy's insurance group Unipol will refurbish the so-called Rasoio. The Coima Pavilion and Amazon headquarters were already completed, while it is still under construction the "Library of Trees" public park, designed Dutch architect Petra Blaisse.

A news of previous week is that the district may be enriched with a new skyscraper or iconic building probably designed by archistar Frank Gehry (but the rumor was not still confirmed). Last but not least, is that the city of Milan is discussing the reopening of its ancient canals system (designed by Leonardo Da Vinci). If massive project is approved, a canal could pass between the skyscrapers and the park in the future.


*CityLife / Tre Torri*









https://milano.panoramica.it/cantieri/citylife-shopping-district-20-giorni-allapertura/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BbKgX8WlYoM

















Still U/C with a Zaha Hadid's Generali Tower that waits to be completed and a third highrise designed by Daniel Libeskind to be built soon. On November 30, however, opens the Shopping District (mall + steet + plaza) hosting a multiplex cinema, department store, fashion/wellness/home&design/techonology stores, bars and restaurants, services. All surrounded by green spaces and pedestrian area (spanning over a total surface of 36.6 hectares). You can reach the place with public transports (M5 lilac line - Tre Torri stop). Soon the area will be enriched with new museum within Palazzo delle Scintille (1-2).
​


----------



## Sheema

ILTarantino said:


> *21 October 2017*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yesterday*
> 1. London
> 2. Moscow
> 3. Istanbul
> 4. Paris
> 5. Warsaw
> 6. Frankfurt
> 7 .Rotterdam
> 8. Kiev
> 9. Vienna
> 10. The Hague
> ________________________________________________________________
> Seriously, what is your problem?? :lol:
> Where is Milan, the easily-top-ten city ??


I am allowed to change my mind no ? 

Going on the latest pics I see ?


----------



## cardiff

Leeds

_DSC6281 by Bob Peters, on Flickr

_MG_8068_69_70.jpg by ade_mcfade, on Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

*FRANKFURT*

Kraniche über Frankfurt/Main by Hans Daniel, auf Flickr

Awakening City by Codex IV, auf Flickr

Frankfurt City | Germany by Matthias Zabanski, auf Flickr

Rebstockpark by Olavo Nolasco, auf Flickr

Skyline Frankfurt 4 - Explored by rahe.johannes, auf Flickr

Frankfurt-upon-Main: Skyline in August 2017, seen from the east by Jürgen Weighardt, auf Flickr


----------



## RokasLT

*Tallinn >>>*








(c) Kaupo Kalda


----------



## Sheema

Gotta say Frankfurt is looking good :cheers:


Leeds is never mentioned on here .. nice pics ..Thank you :cheers:


----------



## TimeAndTide

*paris*








_google_


----------



## SASH

^^
Nice p.o.v.! Good density from this perspective.


----------



## RokasLT

*Madrid*
Madrid by Jorge Donaire, on Flickr
Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## Cujas

*The imperial city of Paris - La Defense*



EvgBar said:


>


----------



## bus driver

Ekaterinburg



Umformer said:


>





Umformer said:


>


----------



## AJIekc

meteoforumitalia said:


> from this kind of perspectives, Paris' skyline is by far the number 1 without any dubt


net

Moscow #1


----------



## Axel76NG

Lyon Part-Dieu Skyline



villeman said:


>


----------



## Pr038

1.Frankfurt - My nr 1 and the new buidlings uc contribute to already nice skyline.

2. London - Very soon nr 1 and that without any doubt. The city are/looks huge compare with the other cities in Europe(Moscow not include) Only CW skyline will compete with most cities and then you have the city, nine elms how are soon to be very impressive. Then you have small but quite nice skyline like Elephant and Stratford.

3. Paris - nice skyline with many towers and dense but it something with it that don't make me wow like the two others.


----------



## RokasLT

Yeah, Frankfurt has quality, quantity (still growing), great composition (looks great from many angles, buildings enrich and complete each other, creating feel of integrity). 

London needs more density (it will soon come true), and no more buildings like ugly, fat 20 Fenchurch Street one. All in all, it will be top 1-3 skyline in the future for me (Moscow still holds 3 spot, for now). 

Paris Nr. 2 for me, for almost the same reason as Frankfurt.


----------



## IThomas

M I L A N O

*Porta Nuova*

DSC08881 by Bas van de Kamp

DSC08884 by Bas van de Kamp








pinomaiuli

*CityLife*

Milan (Italy) Isozaki and Hadid Towers at sunset [OC][1600x1008] by mariorcan1

Il Dritto e lo Storto, CityLife by Alessandro

Il Dritto e lo Storto, CityLife by Alessandro​
Lo Storto/The Twisted One/Generali Tower's Podium and other spaces of retail area were inaugurated November 30. Thank you, Zaha Hadid! In your memory 

Beside offices and residences, the area counts a multiplex cinema, bars and restaurants, a department store, market gourmet, stores dedicated to fashion / home & design / wellness / technology, services, etc. An art museum should open coming soon just behind Il Dritto/The Straight One/Allianz Tower. While other slices of public park with contemporary art sculptures are still U/C. And Daniel Libeskind's The Curved One + another cool project "Garden of Four Seasons" (a garden with the 4 seasons that coexist at same time) are planned. The place, accessible by public transports (M5, lilac line - Tre Torri stop), is surrounded by green and pedestrian area (one of the largests in Europe!).



Lo Storto, Citylife, Milan by Lorenzo Galluzzi

Lo Storto, Citylife, Milan by Lorenzo Galluzzi








https://www.instagram.com/p/BcIbVbuHmXo https://www.instagram.com/p/BcIr57oB2T_ https://www.instagram.com/p/BcIoFttFIL5 https://www.instagram.com/p/BcIcxNEHaIJ
















meteoforumitalia​


----------



## bus driver

Ekaterinburg


Umformer said:


>


----------



## the man from k-town

Pr038 said:


> 1.Frankfurt - My nr 1 and the new buidlings uc contribute to already nice skyline.
> 
> 2. London - Very soon nr 1 and that without any doubt. The city are/looks huge compare with the other cities in Europe(Moscow not include) Only CW skyline will compete with most cities and then you have the city, nine elms how are soon to be very impressive. Then you have small but quite nice skyline like Elephant and Stratford.
> 
> 3. Paris - nice skyline with many towers and dense but it something with it that don't make me wow like the two others.


more Frankfurt for you 

Auf dem Abstellgleis by verilac, auf Flickr

Gotham by Maximilian Salomon, auf Flickr

Frankfurt Skyline Sunset- postcard by Florian Kaupp, auf Flickr

Frankfurt from the Taunus hills by Phil Arachno, auf Flickr

Eiserner Steg, Frankfurt am Main by pureassionhotography, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt/Main*


Frankfurt Am Main by @Chris_Photos, auf Flickr


----------



## Sheema

Moscow - To my Russian friends .. If you think a forest of grey commie blocks constitutes Europes' best skyline then well ... I think you will win the World Cup too ! 


Paris - is .......... Paris .... Beautiful .. but looks like a woman who's had too much plastic surgery... A museum for the masses ... A woman for EVERYONE .. 


Frankfurt - The flirty girl who teases from the best angles .. but look a little closer and you see it really is just a girl. Not a woman. 


London- bombed and fired and bombed and now brexit .. This old lady displays her warts on her face to the world ... and doesn't care . She knows she has a charm and majesty ...


----------



## Cujas

Sheema said:


> Moscow - To my Russian friends .. If you think a forest of grey commie blocks constitutes Europes' best skyline then well ... I think you will win the World Cup too !
> 
> 
> Paris - is .......... Paris .... Beautiful .. but looks like a woman who's had too much plastic surgery... A museum for the masses ... A woman for EVERYONE ..
> 
> 
> Frankfurt - The flirty girl who teases from the best angles .. but look a little closer and you see it really is just a girl. Not a woman.
> 
> 
> London- bombed and fired and bombed and now brexit .. This old lady displays her warts on her face to the world ... and doesn't care . She knows she has a charm and majesty ...


Moscow is undoubtedly one of the european remarcable skyline which can pretend to the podium. This mix of classical, modern and soviet architecture is unique. The immensity and power that emerges from this "commie blocks" make of her one of the most credible skylines in Europe.

Maybe Paris is too beautiful for you and I am sorry for that. 

Frankfurt has the most iconic european skyline, as a seat of numbers of financial institutions since long time ago. Notably due to the Commerzbank Tower and the Messeturm. Frankfurt Skyline look like east-American cost skyline and i like it.

London have one of the most interesting skyline, notably due to is "double-skyline" (Canary Warf and La City) and due to the finess of the architecture of his skyscrapers which, in my sense, are the most interesting (notably the Leadenhall and the Heron Tower which are pure pieces of art).

So you see, it is possible to discuss on this forum without been a troll.

Thank a lot for your passage!


----------



## 123Miroslav

Frankfurt








By Andreas Sachs


----------



## cardiff

London at Night by James Evans, on Flickr

Elephant and Castle by Stephan Rudolph, on Flickr

The Shard at night - London by patuffel, on Flickr

London Exec Summit-1432 by Vistage UK, on Flickr

Sunrise by Sam Codrington, on Flickr


----------



## hugh

The eclectic skylines of London - from the scrappy profile of the City, to 'North American' CW. The E&C's Strata is a largely unsung _Venusian_ gem.


----------



## Ring

Fresh pic from Warsaw









https://www.facebook.com/droneinwarsaw/


----------



## drawabeats

^^







































































https://www.facebook.com/droneinwarsaw/


----------



## EdgeCity

Props to Milan. Awesome project, it has a very tokyoish feel to it like roppongi hills or tokyo midtown, even with the red lights on the sides and on top. Lot's of layers, open space, greens, shops and restaurants around/below the building + High quality materials. We need more of this in Europe, buildings with a good 'plinth'


----------



## TimeAndTide

The Shard at night - London by patuffel, on Flickr

Finally a good pic of the Shard. 
Warsaw, keep the nice job.


----------



## TOOL89RM

*Milan*


----------



## cardiff

The City and Canary Wharf by Daniel Coyle, on Flickr

London by Charence, on Flickr


----------



## bus driver

Incredible London :bow:


----------



## the man from k-town

MAINHATTAN


Morgenröte über Frankfurt by Staufen39, auf Flickr

Frankfurter Ansichten LII by Schermannski, auf Flickr

Auf dem Abstellgleis by verilac, auf Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*London*
First Ray by Jonathan Tse, on Flickr
The Shard by Jonathan Tse, on Flickr
Before Dawn by Jonathan Tse, on Flickr


----------



## Roxven

London, Frankfurt and Warsaw simply stunning pics on this page. Amazing cities and skylines.


----------



## Cujas

*Paris - La Defense - Behind the roofs *


----------



## the man from k-town

once again Mainhattan 

Frankfurt by Rolf Majewski, auf Flickr

Frankfurt by Rolf Majewski, auf Flickr


----------



## SASH

Roxven said:


> London, Frankfurt and Warsaw simply stunning pics on this page


Not only on this page. It's one big Warsaw, London and Frankfurt show!


----------



## wespje1990




----------



## Erhan

Sunset Istanbul by Mehmet N TURGUT, on Flickr









https://500px.com/photo/238705617/istanbul-by-nizamettin-elverdi


----------



## roguelich

Madrid, Spain
Ocaso en las torres by Manuel R. Silgo, on Flickr
Última luz del ocaso by Manuel R. Silgo, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*London*
Sunrise on London - 4x5" Large Format by Constantin S. Purcea, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*Warsaw*
Golden hour skyline by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


----------



## Awik




----------



## IThomas

*M I L A N O*

Porta Nuova








https://milano.panoramica.it/fotografia/milano-vista-durante-il-decollo-da-linate/

Ascolta by Paolo D'Avino

Piazza Gae Aulenti - By Night by Giordano Berselli

Milano by Renato Pantini









CityLife

Storto Vs Diritto by Paolo Montisci
Milano by lucabertollo

CityLife Milano by Alessandro Perazzoli​


----------



## roguelich

*Warsaw*
Warsaw Skyline by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr
Warsaw Skyline by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Birmingham

Sunset City by kate&drew, on Flickr


----------



## skyliner1

Post #11743 zeigt es wieder super: Was das recht kleine *Rotterdam* inzwischen für eine geile Hochhausstadt geworden ist, alle Achtung!!!


----------



## SASH

^^
:cheers:

The Windmill and the City of Light by ace_dave, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt/Main*


Frankfurt Skyline by Giorgio Barbieri, auf Flickr


In Frankfurt ist Kaiserwetter ;-) ... 38 Stock ... DZ Bank by iGunKen, auf Flickr


HM2A5853 by Alex Stoll, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*La Defence*


Париж - Виды с Эйфелевой башни (3-й этаж, общие виды) by Darius, auf Flickr


La Défense de nuit by Julien VI, auf Flickr


----------



## IThomas

*G E N O V A*
I T A L Y


Il cuore di Genova - The heart of Genoa by Nazario Di Mauro

Genova - Porto by Alberto Gentile

Sunset porto antico Genova by Catherina Unger

Sunset porto antico Genova by Catherina Unger

Blue Hour by albanese manuela

171126-GenovaByNight-24 by PerixPic

LaLanterna by albanese manuela​


----------



## IThomas

*M I L A N O*
MERRY CHRISTMAS! 








Pics by Andrea Cherchi​


----------



## roguelich

*Warsaw*
Warsaw Skyline by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr
Warsaw Skyline by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








by light at night


----------



## pafffcio

mlody89 said:


> warsaw
> 
> by light at night


Is this a photo from today?

This looks like lots of smog


----------



## Roxven

pafffcio said:


> Is this a photo from today?
> 
> This looks like lots of smog


Dunno if this pic is from today, but today in Warsaw was big smog. Few times more than permitted standards.


----------



## roguelich

*Warsaw*
Warsaw Skyline by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*The Hague*
Plein, The Hague, Netherlands by Keir Gravil, on Flickr


----------



## sali_haci

Istanbul...


Sunset Istanbul by Mehmet N TURGUT, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

178876711 by Lantra Media Office, on Flickr

PC022197-Edit.jpg by Marius Vochin, on Flickr

Canary Wharf on a windswept day by Kevin Norman, on Flickr

London aerial view by Steve Franklin, on Flickr


----------



## HighinParis

The Hague (The Netherlands):


----------



## cochise75

*Lyon, France *



CoDen said:


> Harvest Moon by *Adeline Mary*, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Skyline by *Stéphane Sélo*, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> City of lights by *skweeky ツ*, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_2286 by *franck furfaro*, sur Flickr


----------



## punisher11

TBILISI ,GEORGIA





































https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/shermazana/


----------



## the man from k-town

*FRANKFURT*

Where our vegetables come from by Verweile Doch, auf Flickr

ffm_20171216_001 by gsphoto.ffm, auf Flickr

cloudy with some sun by Staufen39, auf Flickr


----------



## TheSkyliner 99

I have made a ranking of top ten skylines in europe on youtube
Here is the link to my video
http://youtu.be/H4Q3DOYmkKg


----------



## cardiff

Good Morning London by Nandan Prabhu, on Flickr


----------



## Iluminat

*Warsaw
*
http://serwer1769916.home.pl/pano/droneinwarsaw/Bonifraterska/


----------



## IThomas

*M I L A N O*
Porta Nuova + CityLife








https://www.instagram.com/p/Bc0Oj4OnXuO/?tagged=portanuova

Bonus pics :cheers:

The Showroom and the Solar Tree at Piazza Gae Aulenti 


Milano -36 by simotarta

Milano -41 by simotarta

Gae Aulenti ...back with FX by Alessandro Torrisi

Milano -43 by simotarta​
Lo Storto / The Twisted One / Generali Tower by Zaha Hadid + Il Dritto / The Straight One / Allianz Tower by Arata Isozaki and Andrea Maffei


Sunset at the Hadid Tower by Alessandro Torrisi









Here is a render made by SSC user with the third tower Il Curvo / The Curved One by Daniel Libeskind 








​


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Older Photo (not posted before!) of Rotterdam (2015). In my opinion still worth to post.

Skyline Rotterdam by Jesse Barendregt, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

London Skyline Boxing Day December 26 2017 (2) by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr

IMGP7233 by Matt Buck, on Flickr

_C9Q1883-1 by rod http://www.rodweyphotography.com/, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt/Main*


Skyline Frankfurt by Daniel Süß, auf Flickr


Ffm2 by Thomas Mappes, auf Flickr


----------



## Tiaren

HighinParis said:


> The Hague (The Netherlands):


Not the most impressive skyline in Europe but imo the most stylish and best planned one.


----------



## Gone Boating

*Baku*


----------



## Llinass

*Vilnius*









Source


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

*Milan*

http://milano.repubblica.it/cronaca...o_la_bellezza_di_milano-185247472/1/?ref=fbpr


----------



## cardiff

Manchester

6th November 2017. The City Grows. The Owen Street Development at Castlefield, Greater Manchester by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr

IMG_8257 by Edward Evans, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*London*
2P2A1785 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr
2P2A1802 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr
2P2A1801 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Birmingham


----------



## bus driver

Moscow










pavelog/


----------



## indaco1

Bergamo, Milan and Monviso AKA "The Stone King", 3841 m, a UNESCO's heritage. 

I really had to repost this picture: it's a new and unusual point of view. The distance between the camera, near Bergamo and the top of Monviso is 242 km. Milan is aligned in the middle. 
Porta Nuova and Citylife are also aligned, almost... so the skyline looks as a single cluster.



fabrik said:


> https://www.facebook.com/ValerioMin...066744532379/1614952781877097/?type=3&theater


Quote by the author:


> Originally Posted by Valerio Minato pH
> Mi_To
> 
> un’idea che mi ronzava da parecchio tempo in testa.. fotografare il Monviso da lunghissima gittata.. e così oggi, complice l’aria molto limpida, ho fatto due passi fino a Bergamo (Torre De’ Roveri) alla bellezza di 242 Km in linea d’aria dal Re di pietra.
> Allineamento scelto per avere lo skyline di Milano sulla stessa linea (ben riconoscibile in basso con i suoi tanti grattacieli). Non mi aspettavo sinceramente l’aereo.. ma mi sono accorto di avere proprio sotto Orio al Serio
> 
> Exif ISO 1250, 400 mm + crop, f/8,0 1/400



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monte_Viso


----------



## bus driver

Ekaterinburg 1/1/2018

IMO one of the most underrated skylines




Umformer said:


> Как встретишь Новый Год, так его и проведёшь...на крыше))
> Первый рассвет 2018 года! С Праздником!


----------



## bus driver

Perm'



gorkill said:


> Пермь
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://vk.com/photo-76258958_456239056


----------



## AJIekc

from


----------



## IThomas

M I L A N O









Porta Nuova + CityLife

Milan kissed by a gold sunset by Alberto Ialongo

Skiline in Milan by Quartonet

CityLife all'alba by milanophotogallery


Porta Nuova' skyline with the Alps in the background. 
The pic was taken from the Oltrepò Pavese, an area with smooth hills, medieval villages and castles which lie to the south of the Po (Italy's main river).








Photo by Lorenzo Tombola​


----------



## Dusty Hare

For me we may not have the biggest skylines in the world but at least our cities skylines are recognisably European. Lets hope they manage to stay that way. 

1. London (got to say that as a Londoner but it is going to be huge soon)
2. Paris (beautiful city, classy looking cluster, iconic skyline)
3. Moscow (that cluster doesn't look like any other)
4. Frankfurt (doesn't look great from all angles but the best angle is amazing)
5. Milan (beautifully Italian, distinctly European)

Got to say I could easily change these around though (and add in a few more) .........


----------



## level1

Sorry, but if there is no Warsaw, then you and your list is not serious.


----------



## the man from k-town

*FRANKFURT*

Golden sunset / Frankfurt am Main, Germany by jhribarfoto, auf Flickr

MKM_5366 by LICHTfänger kronau, auf Flickr

NEW-YEAR/GERMANY by euronews, auf Flickr

frankfurt-1804481__480 by Craig Yemola, auf Flickr


----------



## Dusty Hare

level1 said:


> Sorry, but if there is no Warsaw, then you and your list is not serious.


Sorry but I just find Warsaw more bland than the others. My list is my opinion and not yours.


----------



## IThomas

*Torino and the Alps* 


0093_10-02-16_IMG_6416 by Luca Andrea Doria

IMG_6428 by Luca Andrea Doria

IMG_8998 by Luca Andrea Doria​


----------



## moscowgoth

*Moscow*


----------



## goschio

Frankfurt








http://www.faz.net/aktuell/rhein-main/


----------



## pin.

Dusty Hare said:


> Sorry but I just find Warsaw more bland than the others. My list is my opinion and not yours.


But this is not your forum....


----------



## Dusty Hare

pin. said:


> But this is not your forum....


Strange thing to say.

I just offered my (positive) opinion on this thread and got told that neither me nor my list was serious. I'm allowed to have an opinion and I'm allowed to share it (as far as I'm aware). Perhaps you should try to offer something positive too.


----------



## mlody89

warsaw
Panorama Warszawy z balonu by polex, on Flickr
Warsaw Skyline by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr
Panoramic view of Warsaw city downtown by Jacek Kadaj, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

*M I L A N*

*Porta Nuova*








pic by Ale Muiesan








pic by Ale Muiesan

IMG_9398 by Luca Andrea Doria​
View from Gae Aulenti Square to the pedestrian area going towards Solaria Tower.









pic by Giuseppe Mosca








pic by Giuseppe Mosca​
Garibaldi Towers, Milano Garibaldi Station and Milanese tram.









pic by Federica Violini​
Palazzo Lombardia and Città di Lombardia Square.









pic by Giuseppe Mosca








pic by Giuseppe Mosca​
Bosco Verticale (Vertical Forest)









pic by Massimiliano Micelli​
*CityLife*
View from the 39th floor of Palazzo Lombardia to the sunset. 
At the left the RAI TV antenna and the two completed skyscrapers at CityLife; at the right the San Siro Stadium (homeground of the two football teams: AC Milan and FC Internazionale).
In the below, from left to right: Vertical Forest, Garibaldi Twin Towers, Famedio. In the background the Alps.









pic by Francesco Balletti








pic by Francesco Balletti








pic by Franco Cetta​
*Bonus pic* :cheers:
Cathedral, Sforza Castle, Torre Branca (built in 1930s).









pic by Francesco Balletti​


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

*London, UK*


London January 5 2018 (22) The Square Mile by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr


----------



## ledeled

del


----------



## Axelferis

To everybody,

It's more easy to apreciate all those skylines and avoid those non sense feuds if you accept that:

*League A* with the "big">> London,Paris,Frankfurt,Moscow
*League B* with the contenders that increase their potential >>Warsaw,Milan,Madrid,rotterdam,Istanbul
*League C* with intersting skyline which isn't amazing yet but with a potential future >>Lyon,Barcelona,Torina etc


----------



## cardiff

2P2A1888 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr

Drag Race... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

Boxing Day, Richmond Park by Allan Harris, on Flickr

Sunrise from Lambeth Bridge by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

Silhouette - London Docklands by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

20171219_083157 by Chris Benn, on Flickr



NFF_2134-Pano-Edit_00001 by Marek Wasalski, on Flickr


----------



## frankfurtgermany

Canary warf looks so amazing! So well balanced unlike the city. Love it!


----------



## Dusty Hare

The City doesn't look balanced at the moment (and not has it done for years) but once the current spate of development is done it will be looking much better. It's definitely not helped by the Walkie Talkie which sticks out like a sore thumb and helps to unbalance it.

The amount of development in Canary Wharf is going to double it size. Give it a couple of years and you wont recognise it!


----------



## Zaz965

athens

Athens (Mono) by Tony (More Ants), on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*London*

Chasing Skylines by Otto Berkeley, on Flickr


----------



## goodybear

frankfurtgermany said:


> Canary warf looks so amazing! So well balanced unlike the city. Love it!


Tbh I like the City of London skyline in the current state (when all u/c buildings are completed), but I think it will look way too crowded in the future, with 1 Undershaft, the Leadenhall Building and 22 Bishopsgate so close together. Canary Wharf on the other hand looks amazing and is in my top 3 favorite skylines in Europe.

Couldn't they have placed these a little further apart from each other, or is this necessary due to viewing corridors?


----------



## Dusty Hare

I don't think it's so much viewing corridors (although that has an effect on the shape of the buildings) as much as trying to cram in as much office space into a medieval street layout. This is why I like European cities skylines. It will definitely look a bit different from the US or Asian models.


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








warsaw by drone fb


----------



## Tiaren

I'm probably the only one who doesn't like what they are doing to London's City. These tall, much to densely packed and often pretty flashy designed skyscrapers ruin what's left of the historic feel of that area. They overshadow London's history. Canary Wharf is perfectly fine, but don't place skyscrapers directly in the historic center. Frankfurt is doing a much better job in that regard, Paris, Moscow and Warsaw too. I feel it's money/profit over style and tradition in London in this case.


----------



## wespje1990

something like this i guess

1. London
2. Paris/Moscow
4. Rotterdam/Frankfurt
6. Warsaw/Istanbul
8. Milan/The Hague
10.Benidorm/Ekaterinburg


----------



## Sheema

markfos said:


> Lol, not fair comparison, London was barley hit compared to cities like Warsaw, Berlin, Frankfurt or Rotterdam.



This is getting OFF TOPIC but er .. 


London was maybe the main reason the Nazis were defeated .. why was that you think ?? 

:bash:


----------



## Sheema

BACK ON TOPIC


Paris, Moscow, Frankfurt , London , Istanbul ALL have beautiful skylines and it's really tricky choosing between them.

Of these maybe Frankfurt is pushing above it's weight .. Milan,Madrid,Berlin,Vienna,Barca ect are all much bigger than Frankfurt. 

But as long as Germany is happy with Frankfurt being it's financial capital then so be it !


----------



## hugh

Sheema said:


> This is getting OFF TOPIC but er ..
> 
> 
> London was maybe the main reason the Nazis were defeated .. why was that you think ??
> 
> :bash:


Off topic? More like trolling.


----------



## Sheema

hugh said:


> Off topic? More like trolling.



Why do you say that ?


----------



## cardiff

fullsizeoutput_38e1 by Notan Umpa Lumpa, on Flickr

Bank London by ben veasey, on Flickr

No.1 Blackfriars London by ben veasey, on Flickr

Late Autumn Greenwich by ben veasey, on Flickr

London Under Construction by ben veasey, on Flickr


----------



## Emin

sali_haci said:


> Istanbul...
> 
> 
> Sunset Istanbul by Mehmet N TURGUT, on Flickr



I see a dozen skyscrapers and two raki bottles in this photograph!


----------



## Blackhavvk

Moscow


Источник


----------



## bus driver

MOSCOW









https://vk.com/bestroofers?z=photo-575399_456240121%2Falbum-575399_240809314%2Frev









https://vk.com/bestroofers?z=photo-575399_456240125%2Falbum-575399_240809314%2Frev









https://vk.com/bestroofers?z=photo-575399_456240126%2Falbum-575399_240809314%2Frev


----------



## Sheema

JS97 said:


> Hello everybody.
> 
> I have been reading the discussion about the London City Skyline and I'd like to give my perspective. I have been browsing this forum and this thread for quite some time and I have always enjoyed the different skyline posts. For me, the London City skyline always was hard to really appreciate. Personally I thought this skyline has too many buildings that want to be iconic. Every building has a completely unique shape that want to be the eye-catcher. This doesn't result in a eye-pleasing skyline in my humble opinion. I prefer that only a few buildings stand out surrounded by filler (if that makes sense). The filler is what gives the body to a skyline. Overall I would say that I disliked the skyline.
> 
> Last Christmas I visited London after 5 years. I also visited the City and walked around the skyscrapers. This visit has given me a new appreciation for this area in London. Its really fun to walk around and see the interplay between old and new architecture. However, the skyline is still a bit messy due to the many buildings that want to stand out. With the upcoming developments this might be changed for the better however. Some of the new buildings have more conventional shapes that will improve the aesthetic in my opinion. Overall my opinion has changed for the better concerning this skyline. I'm looking forward to visit the city again in a few years and see what I think then.


Your opinion is welcome.


----------



## the man from k-town

2017-06+07-FFM014 by Metis Foto, auf Flickr

Frankfurt, Skyline by Gerhard Dickescheid, auf Flickr

Frankfurt0290 by Harri Schulz, auf Flickr

2018 Bankenviertel - ein neues Hochhaus entsteht by Dieter K., auf Flickr

#6-Pastorale, F-Dur op. 68 - Allegro by Codex IV, auf Flickr


----------



## dgero83

JanVL said:


> *Warsaw*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By binek


I love warsaw.


----------



## dgero83

warsaw


----------



## Bligh

Zaz965 said:


> athens


That is one incredible photo. :cheers:


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by Lepszydron/fb


----------



## jackass94

Idk, somehow Frankfurt doesn't get me excited. Paris, Warsaw or London do though :dunno:

Honestly I have no idea why, maybe it's just too perfect and sleek


----------



## frankfurtgermany

*DISCUSS: Best Modern European Skyline (Part3)*



jackass94 said:


> Idk, somehow Frankfurt doesn't get me excited. Paris, Warsaw or London do though :dunno:
> 
> Honestly I have no idea why, maybe it's just too perfect and sleek




Maybe because it looks so evil with the Commerzbank Tower in the evening..

That’s why I like FRANKFURT... and Chicago as well.. they have an evil taste to the skyline.


----------



## SASH

mlody89 said:


> warsaw by Lepszydron/fb


What is that semi covered street on the left? It Looks pretty exciting!


----------



## the man from k-town

frankfurtgermany said:


> Maybe because it looks so evil with the Commerzbank Tower in the evening..
> 
> That’s why I like FRANKFURT... and Chicago as well.. they have an evil taste to the skyline.


more a dramatic eyecatcher that merges the skyline


----------



## WMS

SASH said:


> What is that semi covered street on the left? It Looks pretty exciting!


Nocny Market


----------



## SASH

^^
Great! :cheers:


----------



## Cujas

*Paris - La Défense*


----------



## W-Hawk

Moscow


_Night City Dream_ said:


> Москва.
> 
> Мощный скайлайн.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15 января 2018 года.


----------



## erbse

^ Compared to the neoclassical Seven Sisters, most new skyscrapers of Moscow are clearly inferior imho. Moscow City should also add some classical styled designs to counterbalance all the repetetive, exchangeable global modernism.

Just extend the original skyscraper plan with some new sightlines:









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:1930th-Moscow-Panoram.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Hotel_Ukraina_Moscow_at_night.jpg?uselang=de

I bet modern Moscow can do better than the Sister-inspired Triumph Palace Tower of 2005:









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Viktorenko_street_10.JPG

This is just attractive and will stand the test of time, don't you agree:









Taken from: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_dfq9rFWAE


*Just take some inspiration from early skyscrapers!* kay:


----------



## Bezben

What I like about London is it currently has two skyscraper cluster/skylines (City of London and Canary Wharf). In the coming years its set to have around *SEVEN* clusters over the city, including:

*THE CITY*

















*NINE ELMS*


















*ELEPHANT AND CASTLE*










*GREENWICH PENINSULA (Could argue it's an extension of CW but it's separated by the Thames*


















*CROYDON*









*and of course Canary Wharf is set to more than double in size*










In addition Stratford, Southbank, Paddington etc. are all set to have their own skyscraper districts to add to the collection. I don't live in London but it's really bloody exciting.

London isn't a city with one skyline. Also I've seen a lot of interesting comments here about their concerns with the "historic" centre of London. The buildings these new skyscrapers are replacing are butt ugly. 

This is the building that was replaced by the cheesegrater:










Historic buildings in London aren't being razed for these towers.

The whole idea of London is that it doesn't have a specific style like Paris or Amsterdam. If you don't like the highrise life, then Westminster is gorgeous and quintessential "London" is you want it. The whole idea of this skycraper boom is to illustrate its dynamism as a city and moreover as a place of architectural inspiration and ideas. Having said that, the Walkie Talkie is disgusting.


----------



## Bezben

Honourable mention to Manchester which is currently undergoing its very own skyscraper boom










A skyline set to look like this:


----------



## Dusty Hare

"Having said that, the Walkie Talkie is disgusting"

I don't think you will have too many people disagreeing with you there!!

I like the different clusters too. It's quite unusual I thinking global terms which is a good thing. Not all cities should look the same!!


----------



## AJIekc

erbse said:


> ^ Compared to the neoclassical Seven Sisters, most new skyscrapers of Moscow are clearly inferior imho. Moscow City should also add some classical styled designs to counterbalance all the repetetive, exchangeable global modernism.
> 
> Just extend the original skyscraper plan with some new sightlines:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:1930th-Moscow-Panoram.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Hotel_Ukraina_Moscow_at_night.jpg?uselang=de
> 
> I bet modern Moscow can do better than the Sister-inspired Triumph Palace Tower of 2005:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Viktorenko_street_10.JPG
> 
> This is just attractive and will stand the test of time, don't you agree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken from: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_dfq9rFWAE
> 
> 
> *Just take some inspiration from early skyscrapers!* kay:


+1



Kirgam said:


> *08 января 2018*


----------



## IThomas

*Milan*


IMG_1173 by Luca Andrea Doria

IMG_1174 by Luca Andrea Doria

IMG_1154 by Luca Andrea Doria

IMG_1169 by Luca Andrea Doria

There she blows! by Tomaso M. Belloni

Close encounters by Tomaso M. Belloni







...And finally, our French cousins have installed the sign on Diamond Tower (Porta Nuova district): BNP Paribas is the tenant 









https://www.facebook.com/dearmilano.it/photos/a.206185353078730.1073741828.195183057512293/546259509071311/?type=3&theater​


----------



## Applerecords

*London*

Bank London by ben veasey, on Flickr

Londons Financial Centre by ben veasey, on Flickr

London Financial District by ben veasey, on Flickr

View From Tate Modern 1 by ben veasey, on Flickr

The City of London by ben veasey, on Flickr

Late Autumn Greenwich by ben veasey, on Flickr

Greenwich London by ben veasey, on Flickr

Canary Wharf London by ben veasey, on Flickr

The City of London by ben veasey, on Flickr

View across London by ben veasey, on Flickr

London Under Construction by ben veasey, on Flickr

The Shard Cold Afternoon London by ben veasey, on Flickr

Winter London Skyline by ben veasey, on Flickr

Cold Misty City of London by ben veasey, on Flickr

St.Pauls London by ben veasey, on Flickr

Canary Wharf in the Fog by ben veasey, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

Constanta, romania, by primeval


PRIMEVAL said:


> *CONSTANȚA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cristian Pușcașu​


----------



## Sheema

1. London
2. Moscow
3. Istanbul
4. Paris
5. Frankfurt
6. Warsaw
7. Rotterdam
8.Milan
9. Madrid
10. Vienna


----------



## Sheema

I think the top four as has been said , is pretty hardcore solid .. 

Then it gets' tricky.


----------



## Mr Bricks

I think Frankfurt and Warsaw are clear winners in the sense that they are competing against megacities such as London and Paris - cities that no matter you slice it aren't dominated by skyscrapers (a good thing no less). Frankfurt, Warsaw and Rotterdam are real skyscraper-cities in the sense that tall buildings dominate their city centres.


----------



## the man from k-town

indeed, mr. bricks! 


Frankfurts iconic Towers

Kaiserstraße Frankfurt by Klaus Greipel, auf Flickr

Hochhaus Frankfurt by Maik Seegebrecht, auf Flickr

Messeturm Frankfurt by Klaus Greipel, auf Flickr

Frankfurt Hauptwache by Willy Kerntopp, auf Flickr

Frankfurt am Main EZB by Andreas Klug, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt/Main*


2018-01-20 at 11-51-46 by Klaus Kühnast, auf Flickr


----------



## Dusty Hare

Mr Bricks said:


> I think Frankfurt and Warsaw are clear winners in the sense that they are competing against megacities such as London and Paris - cities that no matter you slice it aren't dominated by skyscrapers (a good thing no less). Frankfurt, Warsaw and Rotterdam are real skyscraper-cities in the sense that tall buildings dominate their city centres.


It's not really a competition between these cities. It's just about what we as individuals like. It is also possible to appreciate and celebrate all of the cities you mention in their own unique ways.


----------



## Nightjar

Sheema said:


> That pic of St Pauls juxtaposed :drool:


Was there any need to repost every photo from Applerecords' post, Sheema?


----------



## Sheema

Mr Bricks said:


> I think Frankfurt and Warsaw are clear winners in the sense that they are competing against megacities such as London and Paris - cities that no matter you slice it aren't dominated by skyscrapers (a good thing no less). Frankfurt, Warsaw and Rotterdam are real skyscraper-cities in the sense that tall buildings dominate their city centres.



:bash:

You cant have this both ways !


----------



## Sheema

Nightjar said:


> Was there any need to repost every photo from Applerecords' post, Sheema?


It wasn';t deliberate and I apologise .. 


I wanted to isolate the one pic but couldn't on this site .. 


I'm sorry ... hno:


----------



## goodybear

Generali Tower is in my opinion one of the best looking skyscrapers in all of Europe, it really adds to the Milan skyline.








http://images.skyscrapercenter.com/building/generalitower_ext-full-context_(c)hufton__-__crow.jpg


----------



## dgero83

roguelich said:


> *Moscow | Mосква*
> Russia
> 
> Russia. Moscow. Moscow-City and Moscow-river. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


I'd love to go to Moscow. In winter.


----------



## dgero83

Sheema said:


> It's impossible to separate Paris and Moscow and London just now .. and then there's Istanbul ...
> 
> 
> All of these could easily be NUMBER ONE in Europe just now .. it's so tight and tumbling down to personal subjectivity and taste .
> 
> Paris, Moscow, Istanbul and London are Global MEGA cities and belong on their own ..
> 
> 
> Frankfurt is there too .. but is a special case .. It's not a global city , but it's a beautiful city punching well above it's weight maybe . ..
> 
> 
> Then you have the rest ! ...
> 
> 
> Anything goes with that lot .. lol lol


I think Milan is underrated. It is a global city, underrated because of the Italian legislation on cities. Its population is 7-8millon people in the metropolitan area: no.3 in the EU, not like Italian statistics say.


----------



## hugh

Erlenberg said:


> *May 16th, 2017
> *You can change your mind after 2 or 3 years with the construction of new towers, but honestly after 1 or 2 weeks when nothing has changed... are you serious ???


LOL.


----------



## Union Man

Sheema said:


> It wasn';t deliberate and I apologise ..
> 
> 
> I wanted to isolate the one pic* but couldn't on this site .. *
> 
> 
> I'm sorry ... hno:


Use the edit button and delete as necessary.

Btw deleted the post as there was no need to quote the entire entry.


----------



## frankfurtgermany

I really love Moscow, but to me it looks artificial. Pretty artificial


----------



## Dusty Hare

dgero83 said:


> I think Milan is underrated. It is a global city, underrated because of the Italian legislation on cities. Its population is 7-8millon people in the metropolitan area: no.3 in the EU, not like Italian statistics say.


Got to agree with this. Milan is quietly developing a classy skyline. It is a big city and its definitely one to watch.


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*









https://www.hemisgalerie.com/en/accueil/649-2185553.html


----------



## YalnızAdam

*ANKARA*


----------



## dgero83

frankfurtgermany said:


> I really love Moscow, but to me it looks artificial. Pretty artificial


I don't know if somewhere exists a natural city. :-D tell me if you find one.


----------



## willman87

https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4335/36596853330_07a45c5592_b.jpg









https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1600/24243332860_4fb43a64cb_b.jpg


----------



## Cujas

Dusty Hare said:


> Got to agree with this. Milan is quietly developing a classy skyline. It is a big city and its definitely one to watch.


We have the same problem with Paris. Usually, anglo-saxon rankings take account only the city of Paris for their rankings, and not the Paris area (which is far bigger than the sole city of Paris in term of population, GDP, area, etc.).

This is a big mistake, since notable places are located in Paris area and not in the city of Paris, notably the business district of La Defense which concentrate the majority of skyscrapers of Paris area and a large share of parisian GDP.

The same problem come for ranking about population or tourism, etc.

I never understand if it is a volontary mistake or only ignorance.


----------



## Quicksilver

Cujas said:


> We have the same problem with Paris. Usually, anglo-saxon rankings take account only the city of Paris for their rankings, and not the Paris area (which is far bigger than the sole city of Paris in term of population, GDP, area, etc.).
> 
> This is a big mistake, since notable places are located in Paris area and not in the city of Paris, notably the business district of La Defense which concentrate the majority of skyscrapers of Paris area and a large share of parisian GDP.
> 
> The same problem come for ranking about population or tourism, etc.
> 
> I never understand if it is a volontary mistake or only ignorance.


Not true for Paris, actually as all rankings, including from your own banks are counting complete metropolitan area of Paris. Eurostat figures are usually used.


----------



## Dusty Hare

Cujas said:


> We have the same problem with Paris. Usually, anglo-saxon rankings take account only the city of Paris for their rankings, and not the Paris area (which is far bigger than the sole city of Paris in term of population, GDP, area, etc.).
> 
> This is a big mistake, since notable places are located in Paris area and not in the city of Paris, notably the business district of La Defense which concentrate the majority of skyscrapers of Paris area and a large share of parisian GDP.
> 
> The same problem come for ranking about population or tourism, etc.
> 
> I never understand if it is a volontary mistake or only ignorance.


You may well be right but I've no idea whether this is particularly an Anglo-Saxon issue. I think all governments/ organisations cook the books a little to suit their requirements. 

As someone from London I feel that London is just way busier than it's ever been. There's nothing scientific in this- it's just the feel I get from living here. However, when you listen to our government figures on population of always seems as though they underplay some of the figures (particularly regarding population demographics) for political reasons.

Anyway, all cities/countries seem to measure these things differently. Ultimately rankings probably aren't that important. Everyone knows that Paris is a great city.


----------



## misiek9300

*Warsaw
*
*


adamMa said:




by Adam G. P...

Click to expand...

*
*


Warsaw By Drone said:



FB Warsaw By Drone

















Zapraszam na --->>> FB Warsaw By Drone

Click to expand...

*
*


adamMa said:



by Adam G. P...


by Adam G. P...

Click to expand...

 *


----------



## CODEBARRE75011

Paris


Old & New by A.G. photographe, on Flickr









Def by Thomas Brenac, on Flickr


Toits de Paris


----------



## CODEBARRE75011




----------



## W-Hawk

Saint Petersburg with the tallest building in Europe, Lakhta center


ЯVR;144580494 said:


> Источник
> Источник


Some scenic photos


Ritmo-F said:


> источник


----------



## london lad

Jason Hawkes latest shot of the City of London.

https://twitter.com/jasonhawkesphot


----------



## cochise75

*Paris *









Source : https://twitter.com/meteofrance/status/956557692897816577


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Holy crap


----------



## the man from k-town

*FRANKFURT; GERMANY*

Frankfurt Skyline by dark.bright, auf Flickr

Frankfurt at Night by Jens Sessler, auf Flickr

Frankfurt Skyline by drakestraw67, auf Flickr

European Central Bank 
2018 Weseler Werft mit EZB by Dieter K., auf Flickr

Deutsche bank twins
Frankfurt0318 by Harri Schulz, auf Flickr

ffm_20180121_013 by gsphoto.ffm, auf Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

london lad said:


> Jason Hawkes latest shot of the City of London.
> 
> https://twitter.com/jasonhawkesphot


this will be such a dense and impressive cluster when all these towers are built !


----------



## pafffcio

cochise75 said:


> *Paris *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source : https://twitter.com/meteofrance/status/956557692897816577


From this perspective and with this colors Paris looks like an South East Asian city. :nuts:


----------



## bus driver

MOSCOW





*constantin.merckuschev*


----------



## Paxson5




----------



## Nick Holmes

great pic of Rotterdam :cheers:


----------



## jackass94

AJIekc said:


> from emporis site
> 
> https://www.emporis.com/statistics/most-skyscraper-cities-worldwide
> 
> №17	Moscow
> №23	Istanbul
> 
> London overrated
> current place between Honolulu and Abu Dhabi
> №53	London
> 
> :lol:


Come on, London is sexy, it's not about the quantity. 
But for me Paris is #1 for sure just because La Défense looks harmonic. And it's just the best on the ground level.


----------



## REDHATT

Warsaw


----------



## Dusty Hare

Don't worry London is No. 1 for so many other actually useful things that so think we can console ourselves with not having the world's greatest skyline. You won't find too many Londoners arguing about it either. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using SkyscraperCity Forums mobile app


----------



## roguelich

*Paris*
France

LA DEFENSE by guy vitagasy, on Flickr


----------



## Sheema

dgero83 said:


> I don't know if somewhere exists a natural city. :-D tell me if you find one.


Moscow is a glug of kitsch and gaudy scrapers surrounded by an an endless slick of grey drab commie blocks :lol:


----------



## Sheema

Erlenberg said:


> *May 16th, 2017
> *
> 
> 
> *August 13th, 2017*
> 
> 
> 
> *September 20th, 2017*
> 
> 
> 
> *October 17th, 2017*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *October 21th, 2017*
> 
> 
> 
> *November 9th, 2017*
> 
> 
> 
> *January 20th, 2017*
> 
> 
> 
> *January 24th, 2017*
> 
> 
> 
> You can change your mind after 2 or 3 years with the construction of new towers, but honestly after 1 or 2 weeks when nothing has changed... are you serious ???



You my new stalker in this place ?! :cheers:


I'm flattered ! 


I change my mind after EVERY pic I see on these pages .. 


:lol:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Madrid, Spain*

[
url=https://flic.kr/p/22v7NUZ]20170127Madrid-PCVO-IMG_2026[/url] by jmpe2004, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

La Seine Musicale by thomas brenac, sur Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

*FRANKFURT; GERMANY*

ffm_20180128_003 by gsphoto.ffm, auf Flickr

Frankfurt Sunlights by Roman, auf Flickr

Commerzbank Tower by Gerhard Dickescheid, auf Flickr

2018-01-Frankfurt-Palmengarten-Winterlichter008 by Metis Foto, auf Flickr

Grand Tower by Alejandro Jardinero, auf Flickr


----------



## Cujas

Paris - La Défense


----------



## Cujas

To be canceled, double post due to computer issue


----------



## Szymulek

*Warsaw, Poland*
by Warsaw By Drone


----------



## Georicky

I'm sorry for the quality of these photos, but I personally made them, with my cell, from the 39th floor of "Palazzo Lombardia" (Milan obviously):


----------



## misiek9300

Warsaw


Ring said:


> https://m.facebook.com/warsawbydrone/


----------



## bus driver

MOSCOW



SRGi said:


>


----------



## Sheema

bus driver said:


> MOSCOW



:cheers:


----------



## Sheema

For me London still clear number one 

But don't go quoting me .. infact ignore what I post and put me on ignore .


:sleepy::bowtie::toilet:


----------



## CODEBARRE75011

http://www.cityam.com/232800/four-reasons-why-2016-will-be-the-year-banks-are-on-the-run


----------



## hugh

Those London shots are relatively old - in terms of skyline.


----------



## the man from k-town

BeneKoe said:


>


Some pics by me


----------



## CODEBARRE75011

Paris LD


La Défense & Paris 16 by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

*London, United Kingdom*

From the UK forum:



archoptical said:


> London Skyline from Vista, Woolwich by James Evans, on Flickr
> 
> 
> London Skyline from Brent Road, SE18 by James Evans, on Flickr
> 
> 
> London Skyline from Springfield Grove, SE7 by James Evans, on Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

I've found some great shots of FFM

three generations by Günther Bayerle, auf Flickr

Commerzbank Tower by Gerhard Dickescheid, auf Flickr

Sunrise Frankfurt Germany by Günther Bayerle, auf Flickr

Frankfurt v.S. by Günther Bayerle, auf Flickr

Frankfurt by night by Günther Bayerle, auf Flickr

cold morning over Frankfurt by Günther Bayerle, auf Flickr

:cheers:


----------



## mlody89

warsaw
DSC01063 by Adam G. P..., on Flickr


----------



## CODEBARRE75011

Paris LD










https://c1.staticflickr.com/1/398/31306964304_b533247e33_k.jpg


----------



## Blackhavvk




----------



## hugh

^ Moscow, not necessarily so beautiful, but impressive. Reflective of a big country.


----------



## W-Hawk

Saint Petersburg


Twert said:


>


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Rotterdam by Night - Part 3 by Ramón Tolkamp, on Flickr
Rotterdam by Night - Part 1 by Ramón Tolkamp, on Flickr
Rotterdam by Night - Part 6 by Ramón Tolkamp, on Flickr
Rotterdam by Night - Part 9 by Ramón Tolkamp, on Flickr


----------



## V.BOBR

*Dnipro. Ukraine*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=116366&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=116864&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=116903&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=116684&period=30


----------



## Cujas

*Paris - Beaugrenelle *


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Rotterdam - Skyline op 18-12-2017 by Rémon Mulder, on Flickr
Rotterdam - Skyline op 29-02-2016 by Rémon Mulder, on Flickr
Rotterdam - Uitzicht vanaf de Markthal by Rémon Mulder, on Flickr
Rotterdam - Zonsondergang weerspiegelt in de gebouwen in het centrum by Rémon Mulder, on Flickr
Rotterdam - Het Witte Huis by Rémon Mulder, on Flickr
Rotterdam - De Rotterdam, Maas en Erasmusbrug by Rémon Mulder, on Flickr


----------



## JS97

@Sash Wow those are some great pictures from Rotterdam. Especially that first one with the interesting colors. Rotterdam has one of the best skylines in Europe in my opinion. It just falls short (pun intended) because the buildings aren't that tall compared to other cities with skylines that score higher.


----------



## Sheema

hugh said:


> ^ Moscow, not necessarily so beautiful, but impressive. Reflective of a big country.





A big country Comin Your way soon ! lol lol


----------



## Sheema

London is still tops for me .. 


Then it's all so close . 


I dare'nt put up a TOP TEN as to how I'm feeling just right now because some GEEK on this site will come back and HAUNT me with it .. 



Creeepy ... lol


----------



## Skylinelover12

My current top 5

1: Paris
2: Moscow
3: Istanbul
4: Frankfurt
5: London


----------



## mlody89

warsaw light by night


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Benidorm, Spain*


Benidorm by Alfredo De la Torre, on Flickr


Blue Explosion by zachdavies99, on Flickr


P1030715 copy by Génesis Parra Eslava, on Flickr


----------



## Nick Holmes

great pic of Warsaw :cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Vilnius, Lithuania*


d014420 Vilnius Gediminas heuvel by Alfred Kempe, on Flickr


Vilnius City by Konstantin Malanchev, on Flickr


----------



## Drewx

*MILAN*










https://www.instagram.com/p/Bd8NrJ6j6-j/?taken-by=flybydreamphotography

Three more towers are currently U/C, one, 173 m, will join the CityLife cluster on the right, while the other two, 126 m and 121 m, will join the Porta Nuova cluster on the left! Plus another possible one, but we know anything about the project at the moment, always in the Porta Nuova cluster!​


----------



## cardiff

untitled-17.jpg by The Light Cavalry, on Flickr

untitled-16.jpg by The Light Cavalry, on Flickr

untitled-19.jpg by The Light Cavalry, on Flickr

London Banks by Trevor Hicks, on Flickr

London (17th-19th Nov 2017) by Shaun Minton, on Flickr

London Blackfriars Bridge & British Museum by Bruce Biege, on Flickr


----------



## hugh

Said it before - _those pragmatic Dutch!_


----------



## CODEBARRE75011

Paris LD


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Madrid, Spain*


_DSC0017 by Javier Moreno, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

M I L A N O








https://www.alessandromarras.com/milano-dallalto-5-punti-panoramici-da-non-perdere/








https://twitter.com/comunemi/status/932533446928404480








https://www.flickr.com/photos/matticgn/30215811751/








https://www.panoramica.it/foto/lo-skyline-di-milano-e-il-monumentale-con-la-luna-piena-10311








https://www.panoramica.it/foto/piscina-del-ceresio-7-e-skyline-di-porta-garibaldi-10743

Vertical Forest by Paul Brouns

IMGP1958 by Claudio e Lucia Images around the world

Milan (Italy): Allianz and Generali towers at Citylife by Claudio Colombo








Hadid Tower by Libero Monterisi​


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Rotterdam by Nelson Cardoso Varela, on Flickr
20180107-IMG_6697 by Nelson Cardoso Varela, on Flickr
Rotterdam skyline by www.Royz.nl, on Flickr
IMG_6870 by Nelson Cardoso Varela, on Flickr


----------



## Bez_imena

*Belgrade*


















by Vlajkoni


----------



## Quicksilver

I don't think this one has been posted. London. 3 X 200M+ U/C buildings are visible. 

Skyscraper City - In the making... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

*FRANKFURT*

Winter sunset: Fujifilm X-T2 by Fenchel & Janisch, auf Flickr

Diorama! by Matthias Rabiller, auf Flickr

A view of Frankfurt from Sachsenhausen by Matthias Rabiller, auf Flickr

City by Thomas Fading, auf Flickr

Frankfurt by Sharon Corbet, auf Flickr

Frankfurt - Blick nach Westen by m0202s, auf Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

6 februari 2018, Rotterdam Skyline by Robbertvda, on Flickr


----------



## Davidinho

Sochi. Not a great skyline, yet a very interesting one, especially after rare snowfalls. 



Пельмень;137305036 said:


>


----------



## cardiff

Portsmouth UK










Sunrise Over The Spinnaker Tower by Beverley Bell, on Flickr


----------



## bus driver

MOSCOW



Denisko said:


> 7.02
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Widur

It's time to post my first opinion here, don't take it personally, whatever 

My Top10

1. Frankfurt Am Main
2. London
3. Warsaw
4. Paris
5. Moscow
6. Rotterdam
7. Istanbul
8. Milan
9. Madrid
10. Vienna


----------



## faalo19988

My top european skyline

1.Paris
2.Frankfurt
3.London
4.Warsaw
5.Rotterdam
6.Milan
.
.
.
28.Moscow


----------



## Blackhavvk

№28 Lol MOSCOW









 Автор Александр Арбеков










Автор Ivanko Musinov


----------



## cardiff

No space to Breath. by Nandan Prabhu, on Flickr


----------



## victorek

1. IStanbul 2. PAris 3. Moscow 4. London 5. Frankfurt 6. Warsaw 7. Rotterdam 8.Milan 9.Benidorm


----------



## Skylinelover12

My current top 10

1. Paris
2. Moscow
3. Istanbul
4. Frankfurt
5. London
6. Rotterdam
7. Warsaw
8. Milan
9. Benidorm
10. Madrid


----------



## Sheema

My current top ten 

1. London
2. Paris
3. Moscow
4. Warsaw
5.Istanbul
6. Frankfort
7. Rotterdam
8. The Hague
9. Vienna
10. Madrid


----------



## frankfurtgermany

My top 5:
1. London 
2. Frankfurt 
3. Paris 
4. Moscow
5. The Hague


----------



## Noren_

My current top:
1. No one 
2. Even 
3. Cares
4. About 
5. Your 
6. @$#%
7. Top


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Benidorm, Spain*


Benidorm by jgonzalez6, on Flickr


Benidorm by Dan, on Flickr


Untitled by nadyarybkina, on Flickr


----------



## gedoogbeleid

My top10:

1. Frankfurt
2. London Canary Wharf
3. Moscow
4. Paris
5. London City
6. Warsaw
7. The Hague
8. Istanbul
9. Benidorm
10. Rotterdam


----------



## Alibi700

1. London
2. Warsaw 
3. Paris.
......next
4. Frankfurt.
5. Milano
6. Rotterdam
....next
7 benidorm


----------



## cardiff

Skyline South - 15.3.18 by Ryan Trower, on Flickr

Maplin (8) @ RVD 14-03-18 by A Christy, on Flickr

IMGP8330 by Ed Simmons, on Flickr


----------



## hugh

Great shots there - the _sui generis_ 'Praying Mantis of the Elephant' is one of my favourite London high-rises.


----------



## Richard Sultanov

*Moscow skyline is developing*

I would say that the Moscow skyline has definitely developed in recent years, both in terms of diversity/size of skyscrapers, but also in terms of building a vibrant environment in Moscow City business district. An environment for the people, with interesting dining and entertainment options, and public transport links. In the early days it was one big construction site which caused a number of problems for the occupants, today it is much better.


----------



## Richard Sultanov

Great shots of Canary Wharf!


----------



## Richard Sultanov

https://vk.com/richard_sultanov?z=photo469006225_456239023%2Fphotos469006225


----------



## Richard Sultanov

*A couple of shots made by me from the top of Federation Tower. Sorry, still mastering this great blog.*

https://vk.com/richard_sultanov?z=photo469006225_456239024%2Fphotos469006225


----------



## dickpound

*Warsaw*


----------



## Sheema

Noren_ said:


> My current top:
> 1. No one
> 2. Even
> 3. Cares
> 4. About
> 5. Your
> 6. @$#%
> 7. Top



:lol::lol:


But beg to disagree :cheers:


Surely it's all about opinions.. 


That's the fun on here .. No ?


----------



## Axelferis

P A R I S L A D E F E N S E 



Indy G said:


> Et La Défense évidemment...


----------



## Sadam95

*London*

City of London by Kevin Jones, on Flickr

from Southmark view by Kevin Jones, on Flickr

Shard by Kevin Jones, on Flickr

City of London by Kevin Jones, on Flickr

City of London by Kevin Jones, on Flickr

Canary wharf by Kevin Jones, on Flickr

Canay wharf by Kevin Jones, on Flickr

Canary wharf by Kevin Jones, on Flickr

Canary wharf by Kevin Jones, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*Paris*

Raylight by A.G. photographe, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminBern

vinttt said:


> *Moscow *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vk.com/lanchevsky



Some people might think the orange mercury tower is a bit tacky, but it's really one of my favorite towers ever, I hope to see the Moscow cbd in person some day


----------



## bus driver

MOSCOW








source


IMG_0225 
by Mike Pechyonkin, on Flickr
​


----------



## Check_Mate

St Petersburg 











Copy right Evgeniy


----------



## Dmerdude

Istanbul









I S T A N B U L by Emil Qazi, on Flickr



Sunset Istanbul by Mehmet N TURGUT, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda

Check_Mate said:


> St Petersburg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copy right Evgeniy


One of the most beautiful buildings on earth, but it's not a skyline. And it shouldn't be in the future.


----------



## AbidM

Istanbul needs to keep those towers well away from their historical monuments! One of the only cities that I would have towers banned.


----------



## Rewder321

I don't see how rankings can be made by users every 2 days. It's silly. I understand if they were made say every 2 years....


----------



## cardiff

London by Than Shan, on Flickr


----------



## Sheema

My Current TOP TEN


1. London
2. Paris
3. Frankfurt
4. Istanbul
5. Warsaw
6. Rotterdam
7. Napoli
8. Milan
9. The Hague
10. Madrid


----------



## Sadam95

*London*

After dark by Irene Glaz, on Flickr

from Stratford view by Kevin Jones, on Flickr


City of London by Kevin Jones, on Flickr

City of London by Kevin Jones, on Flickr

City of London by Kevin Jones, on Flickr

At Dusk by Sanjay Saxena, on Flickr

Canary wharf by Kevin Jones, on Flickr

Canary wharf by Kevin Jones, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

*MILANO*

Porta Nuova
*Porta Nuova' skyline as seen from Civiglio*

Porta Nuova, Milano by Alessandro​
*View on the UniCredit Tower*








https://www.facebook.com/dearmilano.it/photos/a.206185353078730.1073741828.195183057512293/578126682551260/?type=3&theater​
CityLife
*The Straight One (Allianz) and The Twisted One (Generali) as seen from the park*

CITY LIFE - Il Dritto e lo Storto by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/]Vittorio Cera








Milan: Generali Office Tower in CityLife complex, 2017 by Zaha Hadid architects by Graham Hart​
*View from Viale Scarampo*









*The "son" will complete the family: The Curved One (PwC)*


----------



## Check_Mate

Edil Arda said:


> One of the most beautiful buildings on earth, but it's not a skyline. And it shouldn't be in the future.


Another supertall project planned near Lakhta Center in St Petersburg 











It will create a skyline


----------



## cardiff

After the Dark by Sanjay Saxena, on Flickr

Reflections 2 - Three Mills Lock by David Rix, on Flickr

Vauxhall-Nine Elms-Battersea and Elephant & Castle skylines merging together from Clapham Junction by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Metropolis by vincent fennis, on Flickr
Rotterdam morning vibes by vincent fennis, on Flickr


----------



## Sadam95

*London*

Canary Wharf by Kevin Jones, on Flickr

Sweeping Skies Over Canary Wharf by Edward Wallace, on Flickr

London by Kevin Jones, on Flickr

Shard by Kevin Jones, on Flickr

City of London + Shard by Kevin Jones, on Flickr

City of London by Kevin Jones, on Flickr

London by Kevin Jones, on Flickr

City of London by Kevin Jones, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

My top 5 is 

Moscow
Frankfurt
London
Paris
Warsaw.


----------



## cancan-izmir

*İZMİR*



meds said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BgilUAJghc-/?taken-by=_cf_photography





meds said:


> izmir skyline by ad hoc, on Flickr














BerkeKayalar said:


> DSC_1359 by BerkeKayalar, on Flickr















BerkeKayalar said:


> DSC_0929 by BerkeKayalar, on Flickr





BerkeKayalar said:


> DSC_0662 by BerkeKayalar, on Flickr


----------



## Dusty Hare

Just to add to the debate, Frankfurt looks rather more cohesive than London, but only from one view. From every other angle it doesn't seem so good. London is a bit of a mess at the moment but it is on its way to being Europe's largest skyline and from certain angles it will certainly look bigger than everything else in Europe at the moment. 

I know this is a forum based on people's personal preferences but it's pretty pointless. I like the fact that all European skylines are different unlike many North American or Asian cities. It is possible to like and admire all of them and have personal favourites without needing to have a dif at the others.


----------



## KlausDiggy

Frankfurt Skyline II by Sebilatius, auf Flickr

*Marienturm & Grand Tower U/C*

Maintowerview I by Claus Jousten, auf Flickr



goodybear said:


> it will become the first European city to have a skyscraper on each of the 4 corners of a road intersection



Frankfurt by kathrin275, auf Flickr


Frankfurt am Main by Rolf Majewski, auf Flickr


Frankfurt am Main by Rolf Majewski, auf Flickr


----------



## Check_Mate

I like Frankfurt more as you can actually drive around the financial district like in NYC while Canary wharf lacks space only pedestrians can walk around it or take the DLR to see it from the surface


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester...A World Class City Experiencing Phenomenal Investment and Transformation...* 



MatthewDalrymple said:


> Last nights mental sunset, regular and wide.
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/24y1fmahttps://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/24QavaUhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewdalrymple/


----------



## leedsloyal

goschio said:


> London plays in its own league IMO.
> 
> Frankfurt is quite an important economic city in Germany with about 4-5 million inhabitants in its widest definition of metro area. The city itself is rather small with about 700,000.
> 
> Not really Leeds as someone said (ridiculous statement) but far from the potential of cities like London or New York.


I'm not sure how comparing the population of Frankfurt to Leeds is a ridiculous statement. Leeds has a population of around 750,000 with 2.3 million inhabitants in the wider metro area. 

According to wikipedia the population of Frankfurt is 730,000 with the urban area having 2.3 million inhabitants and the _Frankfurt Rhine-Main Metroplitan Region _having 5.5 million inhabitants. The latter area covers 14,800km squared which is a huge area comparable to the county of Yorkshire which is 15,400km squared and has 5.3 million inabitants.

City - Frankfurt (730,000), Leeds (750,000)
Wider urban area - Frankfurt (2.5m), Leeds (2.3m)
County/Metropolitan Region - Frankfurt (5.5m), Leeds (5.3m)

By every logical comparison the population of Frankfurt is very much comparable to the population Leeds.


----------



## Dusty Hare

leedsloyal said:


> I'm not sure how comparing the population of Frankfurt to Leeds is a ridiculous statement. Leeds has a population of around 750,000 with 2.3 million inhabitants in the wider metro area.
> 
> According to wikipedia the population of Frankfurt is 730,000 with the urban area having 2.3 million inhabitants and the _Frankfurt Rhine-Main Metroplitan Region _having 5.5 million inhabitants. The latter area covers 14,800km squared which is a huge area comparable to the county of Yorkshire which is 15,400km squared and has 5.3 million inabitants.
> 
> City - Frankfurt (730,000), Leeds (750,000)
> Wider urban area - Frankfurt (2.5m), Leeds (2.3m)
> County/Metropolitan Region - Frankfurt (5.5m), Leeds (5.3m)
> 
> By every logical comparison the population of Frankfurt is very much comparable to the population Leeds.


Any comparable figures on GDP, investment, etc for Leeds and Frankfurt? The populations may be similar but they are sitting at different tables in terms of ambition and importance. 
( btw That's no criticism of Leeds which is a city I've always liked).


----------



## Blackpool88

Dusty Hare said:


> Any comparable figures on GDP, investment, etc for Leeds and Frankfurt? The populations may be similar but they are sitting at different tables in terms of ambition and importance.
> ( btw That's no criticism of Leeds which is a city I've always liked).


Eurostat has total GDP for the metro areas at; 

Frankfurt: EUR 135.3bn
Leeds: EUR 37.3bn 

Populations; 

Frankfurt: 2,649,983
Leeds: 1,111,345

Per capita GDP; 

Frankfurt: EUR 52,000
Leeds: EUR 34,000

So as known by everybody except the guy who mentioned Leeds in the first place; Frankfurt packs a way bigger punch than Leeds.


----------



## Tiaren

Frankfurt is considered an alpha/world city after all.

*Frankfurt:*


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*


Eric Offereins said:


> Deze is ook wel aardig, van de facebook van Nationaal Programma Rotterdam zuid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/NationaalProgrammaRotterdamZuid/


----------



## Alibi700

Foto by R. Ganowski


----------



## Twopsy

I come from Germany and appreciate very much that Frankfurt has at least some skyscrapers, but given the fact that it is the banking centre of one of the ten largest economies in the world, it is quite frustrating how tiny the skyline is. 

Often I ask myself why Frankfurt can't have skyscrapers like Kuala Lumpur for example. Is it just that the wages for construction workers are to high here? I wish they got rid of all the lowrise office districts somewhere outside the city. 

In Munich and Hamburg, which outside the banking sector are economically even more important than Frankfurt - the situation is even worse. Almost no tall office buildings, but huge amounts of the small boring buildings with five to nine floors. 

Discussing the best skyline in Europe sadly is like discussing the best beach resort in Canada or the bes ski slopes in the Netherlands 

Let's be honest: Even the skyline of Jersey City will soon overtake the skyline of Frankfurt if it hasn't already.


----------



## roguelich

*London*
United Kingdom 

London by Javier Ayala, on Flickr


----------



## frankfurtgermany

Twopsy said:


> I come from Germany and appreciate very much that Frankfurt has at least some skyscrapers, but given the fact that it is the banking centre of one of the ten largest economies in the world, it is quite frustrating how tiny the skyline is.
> 
> Often I ask myself why Frankfurt can't have skyscrapers like Kuala Lumpur for example. Is it just that the wages for construction workers are to high here? I wish they got rid of all the lowrise office districts somewhere outside the city.
> 
> In Munich and Hamburg, which outside the banking sector are economically even more important than Frankfurt - the situation is even worse. Almost no tall office buildings, but huge amounts of the small boring buildings with five to nine floors.
> 
> Discussing the best skyline in Europe sadly is like discussing the best beach resort in Canada or the bes ski slopes in the Netherlands
> 
> Let's be honest: Even the skyline of Jersey City will soon overtake the skyline of Frankfurt if it hasn't already.




I wish they would build some tall residential towers and commercial ones in havencity Hamburg!


----------



## thatgreatdragon2000

frankfurtgermany said:


> I wish they would build some tall residential towers and commercial ones in havencity Hamburg!


Having lived in Asia and Europe,I wouldn't want and expect all cities to follow the same model otherwise we would all look the same.China have made the skyscraper race too boring already with their super tall glossy buildings everywhere.And it's especially hard to tell one city from another..Something like Singapore or Moscow strike better to me now


----------



## Roxven

Warsaw already is looking good. Just same picture at the end of 2020 will be realy something. Those two gaps on the left of the skyline will be filled with new hight skyscrapers.


----------



## REDHATT

Warsaw from Drone in Warsaw:


----------



## Broodjebami

REDHATT said:


> Warsaw from Drone in Warsaw:


Oh, I almost thought from a drone in Berlin but thanks for clearing that out.

On a more serious note: great shots!


----------



## vincent1746

Paris :























































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Mitleser

Twopsy said:


> Let's be honest: Even the skyline of Jersey City will soon overtake the skyline of Frankfurt if it hasn't already.


Jersey City is right next to New York, a city many times larger than Frankfurt am Main.


----------



## SASH

@ vincent1746

Great to see some skyline photos of Paris from street level view!


----------



## Kirk Stones

Yellow Fever said:


> Good guess, kirk! Did I ban you before? just outta curiousity.



lol. 


I love these social media chats. :lol::cheers:


Yes you did. 

I promise to behave. :cheers1:


If you're not happy . Do your duty. :righton:


----------



## RokasLT

*Vilnius*


----------



## Yellow Fever

Kirk Stones said:


> lol.
> 
> 
> I love these social media chats. :lol::cheers:
> 
> 
> Yes you did.
> 
> I promise to behave. :cheers1:
> 
> 
> If you're not happy . Do your duty. :righton:


Good, btw, I wasn't the one banned you.  I won't ban people easy but I will if I have to.


----------



## Nick Holmes

wow! Vilnius looks great.


----------



## ledeled

del


----------



## tramwaj

*Warszawa*


----------



## tramwaj

*Warszawa.* Find a tree at the intersection in the bottom right corner


----------



## tramwaj

*Warsaw has many faces:*


----------



## tramwaj

*Warsaw over the clouds:*


----------



## KlausDiggy

*The growing skyline of Frankfurt.*




the man from k-town said:


> Frankfurt is Changing by Frawolf77, auf Flickr


----------



## goodybear

Just a question, for which building is the yellow crane in the picture above on the right. I assume the red ones are for One Forty West but the yellow one?

Edit: Is it for the project 160 Park View?


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^Yes, it's for 160 Park View.


----------



## WingTips

jrb said:


> Renaker, Twitter.
> 
> From the 41st floor of Deansgate Square.


...


----------



## roguelich

*Paris*

DeFaCTo: Panorama de la défense by thomas brenac, on Flickr

Cyber City by Paul SKG, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*Madrid*

SVP02705 copy by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Sunrise over East London by philverney, on Flickr

Thames View Towards O2 and Canary Wharf by Gary Shaw, on Flickr

Londres en Mars (5) by Philippe Dechet, on Flickr


----------



## hugh

The view of CW from the west will look even more impressive soon.


----------



## Kirk Stones

Yellow Fever said:


> Good, btw, I wasn't the one banned you.  I won't ban people easy but I will if I have to.



Ok thanks and yes I understand. kay:


----------



## Kirk Stones

Good to see pics of Vilnius and Dnieper on here, cities not too often shown. For me CW is looking so impressive now. The views from Greenwich palace are just awesome. The city is just so London, a proper eclectic mish mash of buildings which shouldn't work together but somehow do;whilst CW is just so North American,in a beautiful way.

Interesting to consider which cities in Europe have come on the most in the past decade. For me Milan,Warsaw and Moscow are the obvious candidates, with London not far behind.

And to a poster above,the Thames is pretty clean now. When I was last there I saw otters in it.


----------



## Dusty Hare

Kirk Stones said:


> Good to see pics of Vilnius and Dnieper on here, cities not too often shown. For me CW is looking so impressive now. The views from Greenwich palace are just awesome. The city is just so London, a proper eclectic mish mash of buildings which shouldn't work together but somehow do;whilst CW is just so North American,in a beautiful way.
> 
> Interesting to consider which cities in Europe have come on the most in the past decade. For me Milan,Warsaw and Moscow are the obvious candidates, with London not far behind.
> 
> And to a poster above,the Thames is pretty clean now. When I was last there I saw otters in it.


I wasn't saying the Thames isn't clean. It just looks dirty. Most visitors to London assume that it is filthy whereas I think it is now officially one of Europe's cleanest . The dirt is just mud.


----------



## Sadam95

Kirk Stones said:


> Good to see pics of Vilnius and Dnieper on here, cities not too often shown. For me CW is looking so impressive now. The views from Greenwich palace are just awesome. The city is just so London, a proper eclectic mish mash of buildings which shouldn't work together but somehow do;whilst CW is just so North American,in a beautiful way.
> 
> Interesting to consider which cities in Europe have come on the most in the past decade. For me Milan,Warsaw and Moscow are the obvious candidates, with London not far behind.
> 
> And to a poster above,the Thames is pretty clean now. When I was last there I saw otters in it.


I think London is really one that has seen a massive change in the last 20 years than these cities you mentioned and alongside with all project over 500+ building over 20 story coming on. London went from Tower 42 in the City of London and One Canada Square in Canary Wharf even though they are only two tall building that is over 150m+ at that time, all of sudden that City of London and Canary Wharf has 19 skyscrapers built over 150m+ now and have 11 skyscrapers UC, 17 approved, 9 proposals that are over 150+, the City of London and Canary Wharf's skyline will have changed and would look more impressive with all skyscrapers if built, it would even look bigger. Then you get the likes of Vauxhall, Blackfriars, Croydon and perhaps Greenwich having their own newly cluster skyline. I don't think there are cities in Europe that could rival London for most skyscrapers planned and too many new clusters, not even Frankfurt or Paris is close to London's development rate. 

Keep in minds, London has much opportunity area to develop such as Lee Valley which is by far biggest opportunities area and probably twice the size of the Greenwich and Isle of Dogs combined. I think they will develop Lee Valley if Crossrail 2 approved so they can build many skyscrapers 300m to 500m+ potentially if allowed since they're so far away from the airport where the City of London or Canary wharf can't build due to height limit and airport nearly.

Unless London does nothing with Lee Valley or other areas - amusing they don't shut The City airport, then Moscow probably will have one of the best European skylines in term of super skyscrapers in next 20 years.


----------



## cardiff

London April 21 2018 (55) Bank Skyline by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr

IMG_7198 by Richard Lowe, on Flickr

London Sunrise February 18 2018 (2) Skyline by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr

London by Kevin Jones, on Flickr


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester...*



jrb said:


> Twitter.
> 
> Winter Sun in Manchester.


----------



## Avangard-55

*MOSCOW*











https://vk.com/urban_f0x


----------



## KlausDiggy

Sadam95 said:


> I think London is really one that has seen a massive change in the last 20 years than these cities you mentioned and alongside with all project over 500+ building over 20 story coming on. London went from Tower 42 in the City of London and One Canada Square in Canary Wharf even though they are only two tall building that is over 150m+ at that time, all of sudden that City of London and Canary Wharf has 19 skyscrapers built over 150m+ now and have 11 skyscrapers UC, 17 approved, 9 proposals that are over 150+, the City of London and Canary Wharf's skyline will have changed and would look more impressive with all skyscrapers if built, it would even look bigger. Then you get the likes of Vauxhall, Blackfriars, Croydon and perhaps Greenwich having their own newly cluster skyline. I don't think there are cities in Europe that could rival London for most skyscrapers planned and too many new clusters, not even Frankfurt or Paris is close to London's development rate.
> 
> Keep in minds, London has much opportunity area to develop such as Lee Valley which is by far biggest opportunities area and probably twice the size of the Greenwich and Isle of Dogs combined. I think they will develop Lee Valley if Crossrail 2 approved so they can build many skyscrapers 300m to 500m+ potentially if allowed since they're so far away from the airport where the City of London or Canary wharf can't build due to height limit and airport nearly.
> 
> Unless London does nothing with Lee Valley or other areas - amusing they don't shut The City airport, then Moscow probably will have one of the best European skylines in term of super skyscrapers in next 20 years.


Nobody denies that London has the most skyscraper projects. No reason to mention that again and again. However, this does not diminish the development in other cities. Frankfurt is further expanding its position as the German skyscraper capital.

It is unbelievable that a city with 700,000 inhabitants like Frankfurt had more skyscrapers for over 30 years than London with over 8 million inhabitants.


----------



## roguelich

*Warsaw*

Domingo de primavera by Piotr Moszczeński, on Flickr


----------



## Dusty Hare

KlausDiggy said:


> Nobody denies that London has the most skyscraper projects. No reason to mention that again and again. However, this does not diminish the development in other cities. Frankfurt is further expanding its position as the German skyscraper capital.
> 
> It is unbelievable that a city with 700,000 inhabitants like Frankfurt had more skyscrapers for over 30 years than London with over 8 million inhabitants.


Not really unbelievable. People in London haven't really been into skyscrapers- they liked the fact that this was a low-rise city and didn't look like like a generic American city. The authorities seemed to think along these lines too. Things have changed though, although there remains considerable opposition to the presence of skyscraper here. Frankfurt obviously had a different (more forward thinking? viewpoint)

I do agree that we don't need to go on and on about London building so many new skyscrapers. The same could also be true of the Moscow, Frankfurt and Warsaw admirers on this forum (we don't hear the same from the Parisians) There are plenty of other beautiful and changing skylines in Europe which ate all becoming more impressive in their own way.


----------



## Mitleser

Dusty Hare said:


> Frankfurt obviously had a different (more forward thinking? viewpoint)


Frankfurt got bombed harder. 
Consequently, there was less reason to preserve the old skyline of Frankfurt am Main than the old skyline of London.


----------



## Kirk Stones

Sadam95 said:


> I think London is really one that has seen a massive change in the last 20 years than these cities you mentioned and alongside with all project over 500+ building over 20 story coming on. London went from Tower 42 in the City of London and One Canada Square in Canary Wharf even though they are only two tall building that is over 150m+ at that time, all of sudden that City of London and Canary Wharf has 19 skyscrapers built over 150m+ now and have 11 skyscrapers UC, 17 approved, 9 proposals that are over 150+, the City of London and Canary Wharf's skyline will have changed and would look more impressive with all skyscrapers if built, it would even look bigger. Then you get the likes of Vauxhall, Blackfriars, Croydon and perhaps Greenwich having their own newly cluster skyline. I don't think there are cities in Europe that could rival London for most skyscrapers planned and too many new clusters, not even Frankfurt or Paris is close to London's development rate.
> 
> Keep in minds, London has much opportunity area to develop such as Lee Valley which is by far biggest opportunities area and probably twice the size of the Greenwich and Isle of Dogs combined. I think they will develop Lee Valley if Crossrail 2 approved so they can build many skyscrapers 300m to 500m+ potentially if allowed since they're so far away from the airport where the City of London or Canary wharf can't build due to height limit and airport nearly.
> 
> Unless London does nothing with Lee Valley or other areas - amusing they don't shut The City airport, then Moscow probably will have one of the best European skylines in term of super skyscrapers in next 20 years.



Yes I respect what you write, but keep in mind most folk, including me, just judge skylines through aesthetics alone and not through statistics. 

For example. The Hague cannot compete with bigger cities in Europe stats wise but makes up for this big time with it's aesthetic appeal.

As an aside I've noticed Madrid is looking better. I wonder what is planned there and how it will look in 10 years time.


----------



## Dusty Hare

Yes, Madrid, Barcelona, Benidorm, Naples, Turin, Vilnius, the Hague, Manchester, Liverpool (and plenty more that I've missed)......all of these are producing some interesting skylines that should receive more attention on here and some of them are changing quite quickly. Anyone from any of these cities, your continued input is welcome.


----------



## cardiff

Cardiff, Wales UK










Cardiff skyline by Rachel Johnson, on Flickr

Cardiff Skyline by Ryland Marsh, on Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

*FRANKFURT*

FFM_FA by Frawolf77, auf Flickr

Eiserner Steg, Frankfurt am Main by Frawolf77, auf Flickr

Frankfurt by Aviller71, auf Flickr

Frankfurt_Hauptwache_2 by Cornelius Dragan, auf Flickr


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester...*



jrb said:


> Tomasz Kozak, Flickr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/10942...4f3b6a-22PAMNS-24pCCDh-25u92M8-25oJVPJ-FLL2Nc


----------



## masala

Moscow


----------



## cardiff

Manchester










Manchester under construction by Tomasz kozak, on Flickr

Manchester Skyline by Philip Grice, on Flickr


----------



## Dusty Hare

Amazing change in Manchester. Look at all those cranes!


----------



## d_ans

*LONDON by Jason Hawkes*

*LONDON *


















Thanks to Master Builder's  post and Jason Hawkes on Twitter.

For a city so old, it surely has one of the best modern skylines in the world?


----------



## Broodjebami

edit


----------



## roguelich

*Frankfurt*

Frankfurt Skyline Sonnenuntergang by Marc Wiesbaden, on Flickr
Frankfurt Skyline by Marc Wiesbaden, on Flickr


----------



## goschio

Dusty Hare said:


> Not really unbelievable. People in London haven't really been into skyscrapers- they liked the fact that this was a low-rise city and didn't look like like a generic American city. The authorities seemed to think along these lines too. Things have changed though, although there remains considerable opposition to the presence of skyscraper here. Frankfurt obviously had a different (more forward thinking? viewpoint)


That's probably the exact same sentiment currently present in Berlin. So there maybe hope one day. 

By the way, people of Frankfurt used to be against skyscraper as well in the past. Early highrises used to be rather dull and boring. Lots of protests and opposition. People were clapping when a highrise was burning. 

This kind of changed once the "high" quality skyscrapers such as Messeturm etc came up. This was a different kind of highrise not seen in Germany before. Elegant and high quality materials. It kind of convinced a majority that skyscrapers can be beautiful and an enrichment for the city.


----------



## Axelferis

P A R I S L A D E F E N S E​


cochise75 said:


> DeFaCTo: Panorama de la défense by thomas brenac, sur Flickr


----------



## il fenomeno

I made three photos of la francfort sur le main


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester...WOW !*



monkey_tennis said:


> Skyline from the top of the double decker stand at Old Trafford cricket ground will look great in a few years. Potato photo


----------



## Sadam95

From Waterloo Bridge by John Blower, on Flickr

_U0A3354 by rjlaker, on Flickr

_U0A1204 by rjlaker, on Flickr

City of London by Kevin Jones, on Flickr

_U0A2134lr by rjlaker, on Flickr

Canary Wharf by Kevin Jones, on Flickr


----------



## Kirk Stones

il fenomeno said:


> I made three photos of la francfort sur le main





Pretty awesome. Thank you.


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

(avond) rood by Leo Luijten, on Flickr
Kop van Zuid mei 2018-37.jpg by Maarten Westenberg, on Flickr
Kop van Zuid mei 2018-41.jpg by Maarten Westenberg, on Flickr


----------



## bus driver

MOSCOW








https://vk.com/id_185277842?z=photo185277842_456240965%2Falbum185277842_00%2Frev


----------



## DerJanK

*Frankfurt*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/derjank/40749804865/in/album-72157695274959494/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/derjank/41006403354/in/dateposted-public/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/derjank/40824795395/in/dateposted-public/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/derjank/40968431704/in/dateposted-public/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/derjank/27762348008/in/dateposted-public/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/derjank/41631465921/in/dateposted-public/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/derjank/41631467241/in/dateposted-public/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/derjank/41631469521/in/dateposted-public/


----------



## Kirk Stones

Frankfurt is looking good :cheers:


Paris, Moscow, Frankfurt and London for me still have blue water between them and the rest of Europe. 

Istanbul is beautiful but lacks any coherence IMO.


----------



## PJH2015

12 months of change for the Manchester skyline -

2017-04-19KampusScaffolding by Andrew Roberts

Manchester Skyline from Piccadilly Place by Andrew Roberts

Beetham is hiding behind one of the cranes, this pic also comes with authentic Manchester weather

Credit to Andrew Roberts for both photos


----------



## AJIekc

(c) Stas Krasilnikov TASS


----------



## cochise75

*Paris*


Skyline La Défense, France by Julien CHARLES, sur Flickr


----------



## REDHATT

From fb Drone in Warsaw


----------



## drawabeats

*...and from a better preserved site  *


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Moscow, Russia*


Su-25 by Simon Fletcher, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Benidorm, Spain*


Altea y Benidorm by jgonzalez6, on Flickr


----------



## Quicksilver

From top of Goldsmith Uni admin block. Photo made by my close friend:

London skyline by Quicksilver, on Flickr


----------



## hugh

WingTips said:


> *Manchester...WOW !*


There are some great projects happening in Manchester at the moment, but an overstated WOW! to describe a pretty nascent skyline isn't doing the city any great favours.


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* 











https://fotografersha.livejournal.com/2018/05/05/


----------



## roguelich

*Warsaw*

Warsaw in colors V by Bartek Klinowski, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by *mr. MyXiN* 


^^ *Увеличение по клику*


----------



## Cujas

*Paris - La Défense*


----------



## the man from k-town

KlausDiggy said:


> and Frankfurt hno:



that's an epic fail hno:


here it goes...










http://www.henninger-turm-webcam.de/

2018 Blick vom Dom Richtung Zeil by Dieter K., auf Flickr

PSE. by universaldilletant, auf Flickr

Skyline view by bachmanns1977, auf Flickr

2018 Frankfurt Blick vom Domturm auf die Altstadt by Dieter K., auf Flickr

Frankfurt by Thomas Fading, auf Flickr


----------



## cochise75

*Paris*


Entre chien et loup by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr


----------



## Sadam95

*London*

London Spires by Alan Habbick Photography., on Flickr

Greenwich Park, Greenwich by Anthony Huan, on Flickr


----------



## Kirk Stones

JuanPaulo said:


> *London, UK*
> 
> 
> Q-Bot by Ashden Awards, on Flickr



This guy JUANPAULO... :nuts::nuts:


----------



## Kirk Stones

cochise75 said:


> *Paris*
> 
> 
> Entre chien et loup by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr



:heart:


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

My opinion these are the relevant skylines at the European level, the ones in blue are the best skylines and the ones I quoted below are the promising skylines of now and for the future.
*Country*
*Best*
*Future*

*Austria:* *Vienna*
*Azerbaijan:* *Baku*
*Belarus:* Minsk
*Belgium:* *Brussels*, Liege
*Bosnia & Herzegovina:* Sarajevo
*Bulgaria:* Sofia
*Croatia:* Zagreb
*Czech Republic:* Prague
*Denmark:* Copenhagen
*Estonia:* *Tallinn*
*France:* *Paris*, *Lyon*, *Marseille*
*Georgia:* *Batumi*, Tbilisi
*Germany:* *Frankfurt*, *Essen*, Cologne, Munich, Berlin, Hamburg, Dusseldorf, Bonn
*Italy:* *Milan*, *Naples*, Genoa, Turin, *Rome*
*Latvia:* *Riga*
*Lithuania:* *Vilnius*, Klaipeda
Monaco
*Netherlands:* *Rotterdam*, *The Hague*, *Amsterdam*, Utrecht
*Norway:* Oslo
*Poland:* *Warszaw*, Wroclaw
*Portugal:* Lisbon
*Romania:* Bucharest
*Russia:* *Moscow*, *St. Petersburg*, *Yekaterinburg*, Saratov, Perm, Chelyabinsk, Volgograd, *Vladivostok*, *Grozny*, *Kazan*, *Ufa*
*Serbia:* Belgrade
*Slovakia:* Bratislava
*Spain:* *Madrid*, *Benidorm*, *Barcelona*, Bilbao, Sevilla
*Sweden:* Malmo, Stockholm, Gothenburg
*Switzerland:* Zurich, Basel
*Turkey:* *Istanbul*, *Ankara*, *Izmir*, Mersin, Gaziantep, Konya, Bursa
*Ukraine:* Kyiv, Donetsk
*United Kingdom:* *London*, *Manchester*, *Liverpool*, Birmingham, Leeds

Those who have promising future, but at the moment do not impress and pleased even having skyline are Offenbach (Germany), Ljubljana (Slovenia), Tirana (Albania), Toulouse (France), Helsinki (Finland), Tenerife (Spain), Novosibirsk (Russia), Sochi (Russia), Leipzig (Germany), Krasnoyarsk (Russia), Calpe (Spain), Odessa (Ukraine), Eindhoven (Netherlands), Dnipropetrovsk (Ukraine), Dortmund (Germany), Poznan (Poland), Almere (Netherlands) and Leeuwarden (Netherlands).


----------



## RokasLT

l would put Kyiv in top category (it lacks quality, so do Benidorm, but has quantity). Also, as a Lithuanian, l would say, if Klaipeda highrises weren't so spread up, it would be in top 33. http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?cityID=1303
My old rating (2017.10.18):
1. Frankfurt
2. Paris
3. Moscow
4. London 
5. Warsaw 
6. Milan
7. Rotterdam 
8. Madrid
9. Istanbul
10. Vienna 

11. Hague
12. Barcelona
13. Yekaterinburg
14. Kiev
15. Benidorm
16. Berlin
17. Lyon
18. Essen 
19. Liverpool
20. Brussels	

21. Naples
22. Ankara
23. Leeds 
24. Oslo
25. Amsterdam	
26. Tallinn 
27. Vilnius 
28. Monaco
29. Manchester
30. Baku

31. Batumi
32. Birmingham
33. Sarajevo
34. Izmir
35. Riga
35. Minsk 
36. Hamburg


----------



## Conor

Untitled by Conor2k9, on Flickr

Untitled by Conor2k9, on Flickr

Untitled by Conor2k9, on Flickr

Untitled by Conor2k9, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda

İzmir,


meds said:


> https://www.instagram.com/hizirsarica/


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt/Main a.k.a. Mainhattan*


Frankfurt am Main by Velin Todorov, auf Flickr


45 - Francfort Mars 2018, Mainkai by Pascal POGGI, auf Flickr


----------



## Kirk Stones

KlausDiggy said:


> and Frankfurt hno:


Sorry . 


Frankfurt is immense. :cheers:


Unfortunately I'm not.. my bad. :nuts:


----------



## arno-13

Leonardo M. Gaz said:


> My opinion these are the relevant skylines at the European level, the ones in blue are the best skylines and the ones I quoted below are the promising skylines of now and for the future.
> 
> *France:* *Paris*, *Lyon*, *Marseille*


I'd say at this moment Nancy has some of the most "impressive" skyline of France, especially for a medium sized city, quite unknown outside of France. Only, the skyline was made some decade ago, and isn't expected to grow anymore i guess. Nowaday people probably are against it, didn't hear of any project anwyay.





(pics from "l'est republicain" newspaper)


----------



## W-Hawk

Saint-Petersbourg with the Europe tallest skyscraper


Twert said:


> СПб.


----------



## Soriehlam

*London*

London At Night by Neal Trafankowski, no Flickr


London night skyline by Vladimir Yaitskiy, no Flickr


Bright Lights, Big City by Chris Bainbridge, no Flickr


La signora in rosso / The lady in red (London skyline from Shooter's Hill, London, United Kingdom) by Andrea Pucci, no Flickr


----------



## cochise75

*Paris*


The Seine River by thomas brenac, sur Flickr


----------



## Blackhavvk

Leonardo M. Gaz said:


> *Russia:* *Moscow*, *St. Petersburg*, *Yekaterinburg*, Saratov, Perm, Chelyabinsk, Volgograd, *Vladivostok*, *Grozny*, *Kazan*, *Ufa*
> Those who have promising future, but at the moment do not impress and pleased even having skyline are .... Novosibirsk (Russia), Sochi (Russia), Krasnoyarsk (Russia)


Your list looks strange. However, I know that it is not so easy to understand Russian cities. Novosibirsk, Kazan, Samara, Khabarovsk, Vladivostok, Krasnoyarsk, Ufa, Sochi, Voronezh, Krasnodar and Rostov-on-don has better skyline then Chelyabinsk, Perm, Volgograd and Saratov.


----------



## Blackhavvk

https://vk.com/moscowcityrussia


----------



## the man from k-town

*FRANKFURT | GERMANY*

View from Westhafen Tower (May 2018) - Fujifilm X-T2 + 10-24mm by Fenchel & Janisch, auf Flickr


20180414-33 - Kopie by fotostapel, auf Flickr


Analog by dennisview, auf Flickr


Blue hour in Frankfurt am Main by Oliver Nispel, auf Flickr


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw
















warsaw by drone/ istagram


----------



## goschio

The classical view from the bridge








by Wolfgang Eilmes
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/rhein-ma...atzer-am-main-15596653.html#fotobox_1_5594050


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

This is not New York by www.Royz.nl, on Flickr
The famous bridge by www.Royz.nl, on Flickr
Rotterdam skyline by www.Royz.nl, on Flickr


----------



## WingTips

*A stunning Photograph of Manchester...*



loweskid said:


> From the trig point on **** Hill, on the western side of Bleaklow, above Glossop. Hollingworth in the foreground, Mottram Cut in the dip on the ridge in the middle distance. Harrop Edge with the masts on the left. As the crow flies - 14 miles to the city centre. Taken on Monday 14th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]_DSC4588 by Vincent Lowe, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> Ha.. apparently I used a rude work, it's C o c k Hill.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Berlin*


Berlin - Skyline by Jean Claude Castor, auf Flickr


037-Deutschland_BerlinHotelParkInnSonnenuntergangPotsdamerPlatz by swordsweeper, auf Flickr


RDA_11_PlenaryMeeting_Berlin_LowRes_029 by Research Data Alliance, auf Flickr


----------



## Kirk Stones

KlausDiggy said:


> Berlin - Skyline by Jean Claude Castor, auf Flickr
> 
> 
> 037-Deutschland_BerlinHotelParkInnSonnenuntergangPotsdamerPlatz by swordsweeper, auf Flickr
> 
> 
> RDA_11_PlenaryMeeting_Berlin_LowRes_029 by Research Data Alliance, auf Flickr





:cheers::banana:

Loving Berlin.


----------



## cancan-izmir

*İzmir, Turkey*



meds said:


> izmir by ad hoc, on Flickr
> 
> izmir by ad hoc, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Benidorm, Spain*


Benidorm. Vista general. by Benjamín Moreno, on Flickr


Benidorm. Vista parcial. by Benjamín Moreno, on Flickr


Benidorm by Aleksei Khodov, on Flickr


Benidorm 2018 by Darren Crisp, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Photos by 'Bulgerhoog' (Dutch SSC member) 

IMG_6353 by Erik de Haan, on Flickr
IMG_6343 by Erik de Haan, on Flickr
IMG_6344 by Erik de Haan, on Flickr


----------



## cochise75

*Paris*


Race boats by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr


sunset by thomas brenac, sur Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

End of this page before the start of the weekend  

Bravenes at Rotterdam by Jochem van der Blom, on Flickr
Rotterdam by Jochem van der Blom, on Flickr
Rotterdam by Jochem van der Blom, on Flickr
Rotterdam by Jochem van der Blom, on Flickr
Bravenes at Rotterdam by Jochem van der Blom, on Flickr


----------



## W-Hawk

Moscow


Омич;148687223 said:


> Москва


----------



## Check_Mate

Moscow










By Oltenment


----------



## Dusty Hare

SASH said:


> End of this page before the start of the weekend


We can easily manage that if we fill it up with pointless posts like mine!


----------



## Antioch

cochise75 said:


> *Paris*


This is beautiful.


----------



## WingTips

*MediaCityUK and Manchester Skylines...*



Scouse_manc said:


> The quays was absolutely beautiful tonight. Really amazing place in the right conditions. The city looked huge as well


----------



## gedoogbeleid

*Amsterdam*

❌❌❌










@simonekukenheim: "Kijk nou toch eens, wat een plaatje! #Amsterdam �� #blauwbrug #magerebrug"










Instagram


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILAN* 

_Porta Nuova cluster:_

Milan kissed by a gold sunset by Alberto Ialongo, su Flickr





































Porta Nuova Skyline, Milano by Alessandro, su Flickr

Torre Solaria, Milano by Alessandro, su Flickr

Porta Nuova, Milano by Alessandro, su Flickr

Milano Skyline by Alessandro, su Flickr

Porta Nuova, Milano by Alessandro, su Flickr

Porta Nuova Skyline, Milano by Alessandro, su Flickr

Porta Nuova, Milano by Alessandro, su Flickr

Portello e Porta Nuova, Milano by Alessandro, su Flickr




_"Citylife" rising new cluster:_



















Il Dritto e lo Storto, CityLife by Alessandro, su Flickr

Il Dritto, Lo Storto, Citylife, Milano by Alessandro, su Flickr

Il Dritto e lo Storta, CityLife by Alessandro, su Flickr

CityLife, Milano by Alessandro, su Flickr

Il Dritto e lo Storto, CityLife by Alessandro, su Flickr

Lo Storto, CityLife by Alessandro, su Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

Frankfurt Webcam










https://www.mainhattan-webcam.de/


----------



## cardiff

Manchester UK










Manchester Growing Skyline by Supreme-B, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Birmingham UK


----------



## cardiff

Liverpool UK


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*



















https://www.instagram.com/kirillovnet/


----------



## HerbertSchoenheit

Dancing Towers in Hamburg


----------



## HerbertSchoenheit

Berlin, Potsdamer Platz











Kurfürstendamm


----------



## IThomas

M I L A N O

scroll>>>








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/41649687644/sizes/o/​


----------



## JuanPaulo

*London, UK*


Canary Wharf, east London カナリー・ワーフ、東ロンドン by Matthew S, on Flickr


----------



## Quicksilver

Tokyo on Thames. This is due to proximity of railway line to high rise buildings.


----------



## d_ans

*From a Distance by James Neeley*

*LONDON ロンドン*








*James Neeley* on Flickr 
Also thanks to Oasis-Bangkok


----------



## mlody89

warsaw


----------



## Kirk Stones

Quicksilver said:


> Tokyo on Thames. This is due to proximity of railway line to high rise buildings.




This is due to being London.


----------



## the man from k-town

*FRANKFURT*























































At Skyline Plaza, Europe District


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by *Омич*


----------



## ledeled

del


----------



## drawabeats

*Warsaw*


----------



## RokasLT

*360 VIEW OF VILNIUS: https://roundme.com/tour/269214/view/820106/*


----------



## cardiff

London 16237 by CharlieChalk, on Flickr

London 16256 by CharlieChalk, on Flickr


----------



## oltemont

*MOSCOW*










https://vk.com/bestroofers


----------



## meteoforumitalia

May 2018 update, my opinion:

1) London
2) Moscow/Paris
3) Frankfurt
4) Istanbul
5) Milan/Warsaw
6) Rotterdam
7) Wien/Manchester/(Izmir)
8) Madrid
9) Barcelona
10) Naples


----------



## Poney94200

https://www.lebonbon.fr/paris/loisirs/une-balade-artistique-folle-a-la-defense-ca-te-tente/


















https://www.eyeem.com/u/rclassenphoto


----------



## cardiff

London Skyline June 6 2018 (1) by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr

Tower Bridge and The Shard, London 16x9 by Nicholas Moulds, on Flickr

London by Murray Adcock, on Flickr


----------



## bus driver

https://vk.com/towercitytimelapse


----------



## Aztecaa13

*Marseille*
_France_










Source: https://twitter.com/Marseillaisetlm










Source : https://twitter.com/Marseillaisetlm​


----------



## the man from k-town

Frankfurt by Raptor




[email protected] said:


> Von heute aus dem ehemaligen Posthochhaus:



Frankfurt Skyline by drakestraw67, auf Flickr


Hauptwache Frankfurt by rop photography, auf Flickr


Frankfurt old & new by rop photography, auf Flickr


----------



## Alexenergy

*MOSCOW*



Nikomoto said:


> Night Moscow City by Stan Krotov, on Flickr
> 
> Luzhniki-3 by Stan Krotov, on Flickr
> 
> LightsND B&W by Stan Krotov, on Flickr
> 
> moscow_international_business_center_russia-wallpaper-3554x1999 by Kelly Dias Makeup, on Flickr


----------



## Luca9A8M

London, UK


_MG_1425 by A P, su Flickr


_MG_1926 by A P, su Flickr


----------



## IThomas

*M I L A N*









https://www.instagram.com/p/BjwMqr0DbKZ/?taken-by=mitaka_neverdead








https://www.instagram.com/p/Bjtm_qvjaFx/?taken-by=mitaka_neverdead








https://www.instagram.com/p/Bjl6qOUjSUp/?taken-by=mitaka_neverdead








https://www.instagram.com/p/BjxHc10gMrV/?taken-by=martinonegri








https://www.instagram.com/p/BjeKlsBjXVm/?taken-by=mitaka_neverdead








https://www.instagram.com/p/BjwmIL2FWyV/​


----------



## slawik1416

It was my first time in Rotterdam. Unfortunately it was a foggy and rainy day, I still loved the city though. It was just rly hard to take fotos. 

DSC_0315_6_7_tonemapped by Bartosz Slawinski, on Flickr

DSC_0357_8_9_tonemapped by Bartosz Slawinski, on Flickr

DSC_0221_2_3_tonemapped by Bartosz Slawinski, on Flickr

DSC_0239_40_41_tonemapped by Bartosz Slawinski, on Flickr

DSC_0258_59_60_tonemapped by Bartosz Slawinski, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by *mr. MyXiN *


----------



## Quicksilver

Asian skyline in Europe:

The Wardian and neighbours rising in E14, photo by Adam Gray:


----------



## Kirk Stones

Gotta say re some of the above pics Rotterdam looks cool ! 

Rotterdam looks different in some of the pics posted, to what I'm used to seeing , and get's the WOW factor from me. :cheers:


----------



## SASH

^^
Cheers

Some parts, like the 'Wijnhaveneiland' are getting pretty dense for Dutch standards. Rotterdam unfortunally isn't London. But anyway, in and around the Wijnhaveneiland area, 1x75, 1x85, 1x100, 1x115, 2x125, 2x150 and 1x218 meters high rises/skyscraper are approved and some already u/c. 
On the Wilhelmina Pier, on the south bank, the contructions of a 150-170 meters high rise will start soon.
In the city centre and the central (business) district a couple of high rises/skyscrapers are a matter of time.


Wijnhaveneiland:


rebbel13 said:


> Van dit weekend;





Jeff010 said:


> Untitled by Jeff 010, on Flickr





Nieuwe Waas said:


> Nog hooguit twee weken en dan hebben we weer een kraan van ruim boven de 100 meter.





Eric Offereins said:


> Vanavond:





Marin said:


> Up:town, 09.06:


----------



## cardiff

London Skyline June 13 2018 (4) by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr

London Skyline June 13 2018 (3) by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr

London Skyline June 13 2018 (11) 250 City Road Islington by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr

DSCN0966c View over the Thames from Bush House, London. 9th June 2018 by Paul Robinson, on Flickr

Nelson's view of London by Sam Codrington, on Flickr

DSCN0965c View over the Thames from Bush House, London. 9th June 2018 by Paul Robinson, on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








fb/nowa warszawa


----------



## Kirk Stones

1. Paris Moscow London 

2. Frankfurt

3. Rotterdam

4. Warsaw

5. Now it get's tricky 

5. Milan .. 

6. The Hague

7. Madrid

8. Naples

9. Vienna

10. Birmingham



Is Kiev Europe ? Or Ekaterinburg ? 


I excluded these coz I wasn't sure


----------



## the man from k-town

*FRANKFURT aka MAINHATTAN*

Frankfurt am Main, Germany by Oliver Nispel, auf Flickr


Messe Turm by albolm911, auf Flickr


Frankfurt am Main by Frau Koriander, auf Flickr


Frankfurt Skyline by drakestraw67, auf Flickr

Kronberg by FREEDOM STREAMING, auf Flickr


----------



## Dusty Hare

Kirk Stones said:


> Is Kiev Europe ? Or Ekaterinburg ?
> 
> 
> I excluded these coz I wasn't sure


Kiev is 100% Europe (Ukraine)

Yekaterinburg is actually in Asia (East of the Urals) but seems to get added to Europe as with other Russian cities.


----------



## level1

I think Rotterdam is great but constantly behind Warsaw.


----------



## Erlenberg

*LYON*


Petit tour en avion by Erlenberg, on Flickr


----------



## Jackon

and will be. in two years, Warsaw will double the number of towers


----------



## SASH

level1 said:


> I think Rotterdam is great but constantly behind Warsaw.


Is it so difficult to accept someone's opinion without involving or mentioning other cities?


----------



## SASH

mlody89 said:


> warsaw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pic by nowa warszawa
> 
> u/c
> Varso - 230m/310m
> Varso - 1 86m
> Varso - 2 80m
> Mennica Tower - 140m
> Warsaw Hub 1 - 130m
> Warsaw Hub 2 - 130m
> Warsaw Hub 3 - 85m
> Chmielna 80 - 80m
> Generation Park - 180m
> Aura Sky - 86m
> Skyliner - 195m
> Spinnaker Tower - 205m
> Unique tower - 91m
> CBD One - 90m
> J44 - 94m
> Bliska Tower - 92m
> 
> Realization soon (4Q 2018):
> PHN C-Tower - 155m
> ''Emilka'' Tower - 164m
> Liberty Tower - 140m
> B4 Office Center - 120m
> Spark Tower - 130m
> 
> Planned skyscrapers (2020/2021y):
> Roma Tower - 170m
> Warsaw One - 188m
> Roma Tower - 170m
> Burakowska 14 - 120m
> Atlas Tower - 167m



Wrong thread! Discuss this here:

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1807473&page=30


----------



## SASH

Colorful Rotterdam! (Just a part of the skyline is visible on this photo  )



Quaoar said:


> 16 juni 2018. Dag van de Architectuur. Daktuin Erasmus MC.


----------



## Yellow Fever

*Please do not change the thread title without my consent, I changed it back*


----------



## mlody89

SASH said:


> Wrong thread! Discuss this here:


you skipped...
''








An image by RTMXL from 2017, site prep. for the tower on the left is expected to start either this week or next week, site prep. for the tower in the middle (white one) is almost finished, the black one to the right of that tower is expected to start next year and to the right of that (not included on this image) there is another 150 m. tower expected to start next year. From here there would be a new 150-170 m. tower that is planned to start next year. There are some more 100-150 m. projects that are not included in this but are starting within 1-2 years.''


my post was the answer to the question...''Warsaw?'' :tongue:


----------



## Alibi700

https://scontent-waw1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=26e2d1b62b187f6be95a64ada5c93cd0&oe=5BA91014 
by warsaw by drone


----------



## JuanPaulo

A not-so-well-known European skyline, *Calpe, Spain*


IMGP1664-Pano by David Martinez, on Flickr


IMGP1337-Pano by David Martinez, on Flickr


Pano Calpe by Carlexpo, on Flickr


IMGP1290 by David Martinez, on Flickr


Calp. Spain by Andriy Tkachenko, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Summer Solstice Sunrise over Hackney London June 21 2018 (59) Skyline by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr

Summer Solstice Sunrise over Hackney London June 21 2018 (20) Skyline by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr


----------



## Quicksilver

London skyline is really getting spread like a fire.


----------



## Quicksilver

Cardiff:

P9026068 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## bus driver

Moscow


















https://vk.com/id4215895?z=photo4215895_456245228%2Fphotos4215895


----------



## Adler1

JuanPaulo said:


> A not-so-well-known European skyline, *Calpe, Spain*


Planning to move there for pre-retirement in a few decades! Already saving money and investing like crazy!


----------



## IThomas

*M I L A N O*
Photos taken by drone 








​


----------



## SamTower

Canary Wharf, London


----------



## SamTower




----------



## Kirk Stones

JuanPaulo said:


> A not-so-well-known European skyline, *Calpe, Spain*
> 
> 
> IMGP1664-Pano by David Martinez, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMGP1337-Pano by David Martinez, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Pano Calpe by Carlexpo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMGP1290 by David Martinez, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Calp. Spain by Andriy Tkachenko, on Flickr





That's because it's a resort lol :nuts::nuts:


----------



## Kirk Stones

Adler1 said:


> Planning to move there for pre-retirement in a few decades! Already saving money and investing like crazy!




Enjoy :cheers:


But give me Vienna or Manchester anyday over some Spanish resort in this skyline thread.


----------



## Kirk Stones

Quicksilver said:


> Cardiff:
> 
> P9026068 by Cardiff123, on Flickr



:cheers:


----------



## cardiff

Skyline has change since that, 2 towers taller than the others and some other offices near the stadium


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt/Main*



eibomz said:


> Source: View Fotocommunity


----------



## Virus TI

I really like Milano skyline, it's not super dence but most of the towers look very stylish. When I was in Milano in 2015 I only saw the skyscrapers near Porta Nuova but not those in CityLife (were they even built already?), definitely need to visit Milano again.


----------



## IThomas

Virus TI said:


> I really like Milano skyline, it's not super dence but most of the towers look very stylish. When I was in Milano in 2015 I only saw the skyscrapers near Porta Nuova but not those in CityLife (were they even built already?), definitely need to visit Milano again.


Yes, CityLife was already U/C 


























In particular:
* Il Dritto / The Straight One / Allianz Tower (Andrea Maffei, Arata Isozaki) --- 2012/2015 https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1816020&page=5
* Lo Storto / The Twisted One / Generali Tower (Zaha Hadid) --- 2014/2017 https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1990179
* Il Curvo / The Curved One / PwC Tower (Daniel Libeskind) --- U/C https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1691015&page=13
BTW, two new skyscrapers (hotel and offices?), whose design is still unknown, will be added there. https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=148131867&postcount=2106

New developments should also be located in Porta Nuova, Farini (+60 hectares area near Porta Nuova) and former Expo site.


----------



## Sadam95

*London* 

City of London by Kevin Jones, on Flickr
London skyline by Kevin Jones, on Flickr
City of London by Kevin Jones, on Flickr
City of London by Kevin Jones, on Flickr

[url=https://flic.kr/p/275dZNv]City of London by Kevin Jones, on Flickr







[/url]City of London by Kevin Jones, on Flickr
London 2018 1 Summer in the City-0160 by Con Photography, on Flickr
Breakthrough by Valentin Laurentiu, on Flickr
Canary Wharf by Kevin Jones, on Flickr
Canary Wharf by Kevin Jones, on Flickr
Canary Wharf street by Kevin Jones, on Flickr
Canary Wharf by Kevin Jones, on Flickr
Canary Wharf by Kevin Jones, on Flickr
Canary Wharf by Kevin Jones, on Flickr
Canary Wharf by Kevin Jones, on Flickr
Canary Wharf by Kevin Jones, on Flickr
Canary Wharf by Kevin Jones, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

G E N O V A








Photo by Alessio Forlano​


----------



## kikolove1

Wow


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Rotterdam*


Skyline Rotterdam by Lowre Jurilj, on Flickr


Skyline Rotterdam by Lowre Jurilj, on Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

*FRANKFURT | GERMANY*

tower 185 by Benno Dierauer, auf Flickr


A view at the city of Frankfurt from the Main Tower by Joachim Riekert, auf Flickr


Frankfurt by Peter Kernwein, auf Flickr


Frankfurt vom Osthafen by Staufen39, auf Flickr


Frankfurt am Main by dieforice, auf Flickr


----------



## bus driver

*Ekaterinburg
*


Umformer said:


>





SVX said:


>


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

*LONDON*

Photo by Jason Hawkes:


----------



## KlausDiggy

*London*



onerob said:


> And another Jason Hawkes shot:


----------



## The_Photographer

I don't understand how some people rate Rotterdam higher than Warsaw. This image proves that Warsaw skyline looks better.


----------



## goschio

*Frankfurt*








https://www10.aeccafe.com/blogs/arch-showcase/files/2011/11/WestendGate_with_Skyline.jpg


----------



## Broodjebami

Broodjebami said:


> SASH said:
> 
> 
> 
> DJI_0006 by Nick in t Veld, on Flickr
> 
> 
> SASH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t know if this already got posted here but it’s something you should see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The_Photographer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand how some people rate Rotterdam higher than Warsaw. This image proves that Warsaw skyline looks better.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Easier comparison, Rotterdam vs Warsaw
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## French-Polish_Man67

The_Photographer said:


> I don't understand how some people rate Rotterdam higher than Warsaw. This image proves that Warsaw skyline looks better.


Exactly, Warsaw has higher skyscrapers, more iconic buildings (Palace of Culture has a very rich and the highest quality of facade, not like classic Glass, Zlota 44 has a unique shape) 

They take more risks with the architecture

Rotterdam has elegant buildings for sure, for the size of the city, it's also quite impressive, but the skyline has no personality


----------



## SASH

Better comparison (Although the Rotterdam photo is from 2015!)

Rotterdam16.09.15 by Jeromeo, on Flickr



The_Photographer said:


> I don't understand how some people rate Rotterdam higher than Warsaw. *This image proves that Warsaw skyline looks better. *


Nothing to prove here. After all, there is no accounting for taste. 

Warsaw misses mid-rises from 70 up tot 100 meters to fill up, and Rotterdam would be more impressive, if it had a few some 200 > Skyscrapers


----------



## mlody89

del


----------



## Runninlikehell

Part of London's skyline that i took on my last trip to the city:

London Skyline by Leo Rod, en Flickr

London Skyline by Leo Rod, en Flickr


----------



## TofuCity

London's skyline basking in the heatwave 



Master_Builder said:


> They should nickname this 'The Beast'.
> 
> Live webcam image from the The Park Tower Knightsbridge.
> 
> http://www.theparktowerknightsbridge.com/webcam#the-park-tower-knightsbridge





geogregor said:


> DSC05019 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## AJIekc

DzhendoyanV said:


> Несколько бомбических фоток от Марины Лысцевой
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Источник


:cheers::cheers:


----------



## marcobruls

You city vs city barbarians what is this 2005? :C) 

All these tiny dutch cities being compared with centralized capitals like Warsaw is a great honor :C) 
Were doing alright out here in the swamp.


----------



## SASH

^^
:lol:
*
THE HAGUE*



marcobruls said:


> Rommelig fototje van Funda


----------



## the man from k-town

*FRANKFURT | GERMANY*

Rathenauplatz Frankfurt by albolm911, auf Flickr


A view at the city of Frankfurt from the Main Tower by Joachim Riekert, auf Flickr


EZB by G. B., auf Flickr


DSC_0264 by DW BahnDesign®, auf Flickr


----------



## Runninlikehell

Berlin and its own skylines:

Berlin skyline by Leo Rod, en Flickr

Berlin by Leo Rod, en Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt/Main*


Skyline by Stefan Doerflinger, auf Flickr


Frankfurt by BphotoR, auf Flickr


Frankfurt Skyline by Tedbrown110, auf Flickr


Zentrum Frankfurt Panorama 2018 by Frawolf77, auf Flickr


Frankfurt Skyline by Tedbrown110, auf Flickr


----------



## Quicksilver

One of Jason Hawkes's latest.


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by *alexeiefimov*


----------



## Runninlikehell

^^ That's a great skyline!


----------



## bonquiqui

London skyline is amazing and unlike the other European cities. It has so many clusters that some of them could easily be a proud stand alone skyline in many European cities.


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester ….*

*Manchester's evolving skyline from Salford Quays.*








[/QUOTE]

Originally posted by jrb…

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=597149&page=280


----------



## d_ans

*LONDON*


gegloma01 said:


> By Yaelle on Flickr
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/28G8cVk https://www.flickr.com/photos/yaeller/


...A European skyline, believe it or not. :banana:


----------



## Iluminat

^^You can tell it's still pretty far from the level of Manila


----------



## cardiff

^^ Not really that far

And this is just one of many clusters, and all of a much better quality

Higgledy Piggledy by Tanya Linskey, on Flickr

Also for comparison 2005

02.06.06 (66) by Dick Bulch, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff




----------



## Dopersky

Im a bit disappointed of this thread.


----------



## Runninlikehell

Well, not everything has to be London. We all love it, but Europe have many other great skylines around. So, here's Barcelona from Montjuic:


Barcelona skyline by Leo Rod, en Flickr


----------



## hugh

On a tangent, I love Monjuic, during the time I stayed in Barcelona, went to the Olympic swimming pool on many occasions. Standing in the pool, with a cool breeze blowing over you, after having trudged up the hill. Fantastic. You can also throw in the fact that it's probably the pool with the best view in the world.


----------



## Dusty Hare

Runninlikehell said:


> Well, not everything has to be London. We all love it, but Europe have many other great skylines around. So, here's Barcelona from Montjuic:
> 
> 
> Barcelona skyline by Leo Rod, en Flickr


That is a good photo and it's good to see Bacelona. 

Just thought I would mention that we do see a lot of London on this thread but no more than we see Moscow, Paris, Frankfurt, Rotterdam or Warsaw. Perhaps we should hope for more from Europe's many other evolving skylines but these are the most developed skylines and so it really no surprise.


----------



## BenjaminBern

Zürich by forumer Cantho


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Vilnius, Lithuania*


Lithuania - 2017-05-1197 by Shane MacClure, on Flickr


city by daimak, on Flickr


Vilnius by Paul Jeannin, on Flickr


Lithuania-1-26 by Michael Yule, on Flickr


----------



## Funfy

FRANKFURT:


----------



## oltemont

*Moscow*










https://vk.com/bestroofers


----------



## Quicksilver

Kyiv by Saudad:


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Rotterdam July 2018
Rotterdam 3-7-2018 by Ossip van Duivenbode, on Flickr

Rotterdam January 2016
Rotterdam 17 januari 2016 by Ossip van Duivenbode, on Flickr

New illumination for The Willemsbridge
Willemsbrug by Jochem van der Blom, on Flickr


----------



## Runninlikehell

Another one of Paris. In this case, from Tour Eiffel with a GoPro:


Paris overview by Leo Rod, en Flickr


----------



## MICHAL567




----------



## Virus TI

Skyline (sort of  )
St. Petersburg, Russia










Source


----------



## HCM1000

What happened to the Kyiv skyscraper island project? Was there any movements on it or was it always a vision more than anything else?


----------



## RokasLT

HCM1000 said:


> What happened to the Kyiv skyscraper island project? Was there any movements on it or was it always a vision more than anything else?


War happened.


----------



## HCM1000

RokasLT said:


> War happened.


The war happened in 2014. The project was around for maybe 10 years prior.


----------



## RokasLT

HCM1000 said:


> The war happened in 2014. The project was around for maybe 10 years prior.


Lack of investment, coruption and the war.


----------



## regis15

Moscow is absolutely very different from the rest of Russia. The investment and the international companies that Moscow attracts can't be compared to the rest of cities of Russia. It's like a city-state in a huge country.


----------



## RokasLT

regis15 said:


> Moscow is absolutely very different from the rest of Russia. The investment and the international companies that Moscow attracts can't be compared to the rest of cities of Russia. It's like a city-state in a huge country.


Kiev is in Ukraine.


----------



## regis15

RokasLT said:


> Kiev is in Ukraine.


I wasn't talking about kiev. I forgot to click on the answer icon in a photo of Moscow's skyline


----------



## Quicksilver

HCM1000 said:


> What happened to the Kyiv skyscraper island project? Was there any movements on it or was it always a vision more than anything else?


Low rise project is U/C currently: 

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1958566&page=24

Quality of it is good, I suppose.


----------



## Quicksilver

View from Centre Point by pabyog










https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=150312085&postcount=551


----------



## vincent1746

Paris from the north :














































https://www.flickr.com/photos/103688875@N05/


----------



## tinhde

I am extremely impressed with these designs


----------



## French-Polish_Man67

Warsaw :cheers:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fD-dvJoSGHI


----------



## cardiff

Manchester skyline from Salford quays by steve minta, on Flickr


----------



## V.BOBR

*Dnipro. Ukraine*


----------



## vincent1746

PARIS :













































































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## the man from k-town

*FRANKFURT aka MAINHATTAN*

IR_Skyline-01395 by Hans Daniel, auf Flickr


Mondfinsternis Downtown Frankfurt by Daniel Hardt, auf Flickr


Frankfurt by Rolf Majewski, auf Flickr


BIG Bjarke Ingels Group Omniturm Frankfurt by bcmng, auf Flickr


Skyline by majobu, auf Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Manchester


----------



## Tiaren

*Frankfurt:*

Main-hatten by Ralf Kaiser, on Flickr

Vollmond über Frankfurt by J K, on Flickr


----------



## SamTower

https://instagram.com/p/Bl7NaX2Bv_P/


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt/Main*


2018-07-15 007 Urlaub Norwegen, Hinflug, Luftbild Frankfurt by Joachim_Hofmann, auf Flickr


----------



## AJIekc

msk



















https://vk.com/towercitytimelapse
https://vk.com/ivankoms


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








Indywidualista








Filip Bramowski
































Kranista








Czarek


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester...*



purple_cat said:


> Sunset, from 20 Stories
> 
> 20180731_205945 by Claire Williamson, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

Skyscrapers 150m+ Completed or T/O
Europe + Asian parts of Russia,Turkey etc.: 275
European continent: 197
European Union: 99
EU without UK: 76



> *Skyscrapers 150m+ on the European continent by country.*
> 
> Turkey (European part)=47
> Russia (European part)=46
> United Kingdom=23
> France=20
> Germany=17
> Spain=12
> Poland=10
> Italy=7
> Netherlands=5
> Austria=3
> Ukraine=2
> Belgium=1
> Monaco=1
> Switzerland=1
> Sweden=1
> Bosnien und Herzegowina=1


Skyscrapers 150m+ Completed, T/O, U/C, Prep, Pro
total: 490



> *Skyscrapers 150m+ (Completed, T/O, U/C, Prep, Pro) by country*
> 
> Turkey (with Asian part): 151
> Russia (with Asian part): 96
> UK: 65
> France: 39
> Germany: 28
> Poland: 25
> Spain: 16
> Netherlands: 10
> Italy: 8
> Austria: 6


source: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2051238


----------



## TofuCity

London



jandow77 said:


>





chest said:


> View of London, on Flickr





plank007 said:


>


----------



## AJIekc




----------



## ogonek

MOSCOW



Nelton said:


> https://donstroy.com/press/news/sda...bem-vvoda-2018-dostig-pochti-400-tysyach-kv-m


----------



## PJH2015

One more of Manchester, from possibly my favourite spot in the city. Credit to JRB for the photo -


----------



## frankfurtgermany

Manchester looks awesome! I hope they will built a more clean style.


----------



## Prachtig

The 10 best spots to see the Rotterdam skyline. Very nice article with some absolute marvelous pictures in it. :cheers::cheers::cheers:

http://www.rotterdamsedromers.nl/20...n-zie-je-de-rotterdamse-skyline-op-zn-mooist/


----------



## IThomas

*M I L A N O*
CityLife + Porta Nuova
Bonus pic: Piazza del Duomo








Sources: Luigi Devicienti 1-2-3 | Claudiober | Panafoto 360 | Obliot | Electric Life | Lorenzo Manara | Luca Pisciotta 1 - 2 | Josef Gruning

New video


----------



## bus driver

Maybe not so impressive skyline, but still..... *Moscow*



















https://vk.com/bestroofers


----------



## cochise75

*Paris *


BLEU/BLANC/ROUGE by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr


Skyline Défense by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr


Summer sky by Bertrand Kulik, sur Flickr


Sunset time by Bertrand Kulik, sur Flickr


----------



## ogonek

MOSCOW



Nikomoto said:


> Russia. Moscow. Moscow-City. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr
> 
> Russia. Moscow. The light of "Mercury". by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr
> 
> Russia. Moscow. Observation platform of the Russian Academy of Sciences. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr
> 
> Russia. Moscow. Moscow-City. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

*N A P O L I*









Sources: Tomasz Kosieradzki | Pfeiffer Veronica | Giuseppe Nappo | David McAughtry | Silvio Sicignano​


----------



## london lad

Jason Hawkes from a helicopter again..


----------



## hugh

The Scalpel punching above its 'expected' weight there.


----------



## bus driver

*Ekaterinburg* by Vladislav Burnashev



















Source


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt/Main*


Early morning city by lesley-anne11, auf Flickr


----------



## Stan-nec

The Moscow cluster is definitely the best one, but in terms of skyline I think Paris is better.


----------



## bus driver

*Ekaterinburg*



raisonnable said:


>


----------



## IThomas

*B R E S C I A*​







https://www.flickr.com/photos/lucasantoro/8257693622/sizes/l

Complesso direzionale "Tre torri" Brescia by Matteo Rinaldi








https://www.flickr.com/photos/lucasantoro/5993497254/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/matteorinaldiphoto/16125178036/sizes/l​


----------



## mlody89

warsaw /light by night


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

*London*
by UK forumer *chest*


----------



## RokasLT

*Vilnius >>>*


Dompcz said:


> Vilnius a couple of hours ago by me:


----------



## imaniawan

amazing .... thanks for this article guys..^^^^^^


----------



## london lad

Skyscraper alley! Jason Hawkes and his chopper again.


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

*Dnipro City, Ukraine* 









https://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=110349&year_best=2017&month_best=4 









https://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=110778&year_best=2017&month_best=4


----------



## SASH

*THE HAGUE*

Photo by Michiel (Dutch member of SSC)


Michiel said:


> 11 augustus, vanaf het panoramaplatform van Snowworld:


----------



## mlody89

warsaw 










warsaw u/c
























by miachu


----------



## AJIekc

msk


----------



## Poney94200

La Défense


----------



## cardiff

nikon 042b by guy urbaniak, on Flickr

London Canary Wharf Skyline by duncanwren, on Flickr

London from Waterloo East railway station by ilokse, on Flickr

Da Greenwich Park by Andrea Beddini, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt/Main*


HDR Ffm via Mavic Air-10 by clon303, auf Flickr


HDR Ffm via Mavic Air-8 by clon303, auf Flickr


----------



## Paxson5

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZZhQheWzXE


----------



## hugh

The misplaced video from zourad is worth it for the preposterous accompanying music.


----------



## IThomas

*M I L A N O*
























Photos by Andrea Cherchi | Gianni Lisci | Federica Violin | Pietro Branchi | Salvatore Lo Faro | Paolo Motta​


----------



## JMGA196

LDN N7 said:


> Another few years, and London will be out of sight.
> 
> So long everyone else in Europe.


Moscow and Frankfurt are too far ahead. Paris and Milan will also be tough rivals in the near future.


----------



## Ares2018

sinceramente el skyline de Milan me parece mediocre y no me aporta nada nuevo..no brilla por las alturas de sus edificios...no se por que tanta importancia y se le posiciona junto con las grandes porque hasta Madrid con solo 4 torres destaca mas que todo Milan y Roma juntos...


----------



## Georicky

Ares2018 said:


> sinceramente el skyline de Milan me parece mediocre y no me aporta nada nuevo..no brilla por las alturas de sus edificios...no se por que tanta importancia y se le posiciona junto con las grandes porque hasta Madrid con solo 4 torres destaca mas que todo Milan y Roma juntos...



Este thread se llama: "Best modern European skyline", no: "lista de los rascacielos más altos". 
En Madrid no hay un cluster. Están solo 4 rascacielos (de ninguna forma particular) en línea, quasi al exterior de la ciudad. Milan tiene varios cluster, localizados quasi en el Centro. 
Porta Nuova tiene varios edificios sobre 100m de altura, algunos de ellos son obras de arte arquitectonica: Pirelli (127m), Bosque Vertical, Unicredit Tower (230m), Palazzo Lombardia (160m), otros tienen su propria forma como la Torre Diamante y Solaria. Otras torres como Unipol-Sai, MG20 y MG22 están por ser realizadas.
Citylife tiene por el momento solo 2 rascacielos, de una forma única: "Il Dritto" (200m) by Isozaki, y "Lo Storto" (180m) by Hadid. Una terzera torre "Il Curvo" (175m) by Libeskind está en construcción y almenos otras dos serán construida en esta área.


----------



## Quicksilver

Georicky said:


> Este thread se llama: "Best modern European skyline", no: "lista de los rascacielos más altos".
> En Madrid no hay un cluster. Están solo 4 rascacielos (de ninguna forma particular) en línea, quasi al exterior de la ciudad. Milan tiene varios cluster, localizados quasi en el Centro.
> Porta Nuova tiene varios edificios sobre 100m de altura, algunos de ellos son obras de arte arquitectonica: Pirelli (127m), Bosque Vertical, Unicredit Tower (230m), Palazzo Lombardia (160m), otros tienen su propria forma como la Torre Diamante y Solaria. Otras torres como Unipol-Sai, MG20 y MG22 están por ser realizadas.
> Citylife tiene por el momento solo 2 rascacielos, de una forma única: "Il Dritto" (200m) by Isozaki, y "Lo Storto" (180m) by Hadid. Una terzera torre "Il Curvo" (175m) by Libeskind está en construcción y almenos otras dos serán construida en esta área.


Не згоден з тим ще тут написано.


----------



## IThomas

@Georicky 

You forgot that new skyscrapers will be built at MIND (Milan Innovation District: 1,1 million sqm) and the former rail yard Farini, a +60 hectares site near Porta Nuova. 

As for the skyscrapers, we can not say that they are so bad: Torre Velasca and Torre Pirelli, for example, are on architecture books; others such as Bosco Verticale, Palazzo Lombardia, Il Dritto and UniCredit have won prestigious international architecture and urban planning awards.


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Found this photo on:https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1822957&page=15

Wasn't posted before in this Thread.



Nemo said:


> www.prince-helicopters.nl


----------



## Ares2018

Georicky said:


> Este thread se llama: "Best modern European skyline", no: "lista de los rascacielos más altos".
> En Madrid no hay un cluster. Están solo 4 rascacielos (de ninguna forma particular) en línea, quasi al exterior de la ciudad. Milan tiene varios cluster, localizados quasi en el Centro.
> Porta Nuova tiene varios edificios sobre 100m de altura, algunos de ellos son obras de arte arquitectonica: Pirelli (127m), Bosque Vertical, Unicredit Tower (230m), Palazzo Lombardia (160m), otros tienen su propria forma como la Torre Diamante y Solaria. Otras torres como Unipol-Sai, MG20 y MG22 están por ser realizadas.
> Citylife tiene por el momento solo 2 rascacielos, de una forma única: "Il Dritto" (200m) by Isozaki, y "Lo Storto" (180m) by Hadid. Una terzera torre "Il Curvo" (175m) by Libeskind está en construcción y almenos otras dos serán construida en esta área.


Quien habla de los rascacielos mas altos?? 
Si lo de Milan son rascacielos entonces Barcelona es Manhatan... 
No confundas rascacielos con torres altas...y lo de Milan salvando dos o tres rascacielos, no veo mucho mas... intentando contar los rascacielos..salvo una torre alta con un pincho pegado, recurso muy tramposo, no veo mucho mas...bonito pues sí..lo que tu digas pero distrito financiero para nadaaaa....y diseminarlos por toda la ciudad y no agruparlos no ayuda..
En cuanto las cuatro o futuras cinco torres de Madrid apunta con mas fuerza a un futuro Distrito financiero, que todo Milan junto....
Eso no quiere decir que no vayan por buen camino y en un futuro se convierta en lo maaas...


----------



## Nick Holmes

english please


----------



## frankfurtgermany

What are they saying?


----------



## Pew

frankfurtgermany said:


> What are they saying?


Seem they say my home town Strasbourg is by far the best modern european skyline.. I tend to agree (except I would put Moscow a bit ahead)


----------



## Pavlemadrid

frankfurtgermany said:


> What are they saying?


Milan vs Madrid.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Nick Holmes said:


> english please


Better not


----------



## Broodjebami

Easy win for Milan, 4 towers of about the same height in a line don’t make a skyline.


----------



## Ares2018

sorry?


----------



## Broodjebami

“Blocked image”


----------



## Axelferis

del


----------



## Axelferis

P A R I S
_View from Le Bois de Boulogne_









​
source: capture from an french tv show "Zone interdite"


----------



## Virus TI

Axelferis said:


> Barcelona skyline is "poor" when comes serious skyscrappers.


There are no really high towers (i think most of them are like 80-100 meters and the 2 tallest ones are 156 meters iirc) but they are well placed and have very nice design. So it think Barcelona skyline is, well, at least on par with Rotterdam or Warsaw.

Sorry I have no pics made by myself at hand, so I googled some.




















Sources 1, 2

Maybe I'm biased though, i just love this city so much


----------



## Virus TI

When the moon is a part of the skyline 










St. Petersburg

Source


----------



## the man from k-town

some of my Frankfurt shots from the last weekend 



















































































:cheers:


----------



## mlody89

warsaw
















by warsaw in drone


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt/Main*


Frankfurt by Johann Sandner, auf Flickr


20180826-DSC08990 by frank wolf, auf Flickr


----------



## frankfurtgermany

The Hague


----------



## Sadam95

Delete this please


----------



## Sadam95

Union Man said:


> Posted in the London Forums. Posting it here to show how skylines can change in nearly 10 years - Roll on 2025 to see how Europe's skylines evolve.
> 
> *2009*
> 
> 
> 
> Core Rising said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best I could find: A similar shot from David Fisher from 2009.
> 
> The City from Norwood Park by David Fisher, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2018*
Click to expand...




archoptical said:


> The City from Norwood Park by Archoptical, on Flickr


Amazing skylines, can't wait to see skyline revolving in the next few years.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Hamburg
Skyline and Streetscenes​*


----------



## willman87

Another underrated skyline... *Vienna*









https://fotozone.andreastischler.net/referenzfotos/architektur/skyline-wien.jpg









https://scontent-atl3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/948b9f79c6590d01a9b1f798b32ff32f/5BFF8E0F/t51.2885-15/e35/37259413_2139194753022616_9102848885092515840_n.jpg










https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/e/e9/13-08-30-wien-by-RalfR-123.jpg/1280px-13-08-30-wien-by-RalfR-123.jpg


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester...*



GJMarshy said:


> Not the best shot in the world I must admit, wasn’t quite dark enough. But I’m not going up on the edge any later in the dark! Have to wait till winter!


----------



## the man from k-town

Frankfurt


the night train by Staufen39, auf Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* 


















https://vk.com/bestroofers 









https://www.instagram.com/p/BmRCvJdgWkB/?taken-by=boris_kovalenko


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester...*



jrb said:


> Marc Rowlands, Flickr.


----------



## Ingenioren

Scandinavia is not the place for modern skylines, but here is Oslo:

Downtown Oslo a Sunny Spring Afternoon by Sigurd Rage, on Flickr


----------



## RokasLT

Oslo grown in 5 years tremendously.


----------



## cardiff

The City of London, view from St. Paul's Cathedral by Dmitry Dzhus, on Flickr

Waterloo Sunrise by Geoff Henson, on Flickr

Canary warf_2, London, England by federico urgelles, on Flickr

Train To The City by Jon Herbert, on Flickr


----------



## vvolkov

Moscow.


----------



## AJIekc

Msk
12345656



Aleksey said:


> 23 августа 2018 со смотровой Око


----------



## WUNDER-BAUM

From Polish forum:
Warsaw


----------



## Dreiländereck

Virus TI said:


> There are no really high towers (i think most of them are like 80-100 meters and the 2 tallest ones are 156 meters iirc) but they are well placed and have very nice design. So it think Barcelona skyline is, well, at least on par with Rotterdam or Warsaw.



I thought Barcelona has a height limitation for towers/skyscrapers, which should not be higher than the Sagrada Familia, which will be about 170 meters in the final stage, when this church even once will be finalized. 
Most probably the reason, why no higher skyscrapers, qualitative but more lower ones and quantitatively are built.


----------



## nowytarg

Warsaw
QUOTE=kafarek;151873726]0003 by 
Robert Woźniak, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt/Main*

With many thanks to Il fenomeno.:cheers:



il fenomeno said:


>





il fenomeno said:


>





il fenomeno said:


>


----------



## bus driver

Moscow


mr. MyXiN said:


>


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Europe Facts and figures*

Skyscrapers (150m+) Completed or T/OEurope + Asian part of Azerbaijan, Georgia
Kazakhstan, Russia & Turkey: 276
European continent: 200
European Union: 101
EU without UK: 77

Skyscrapers (200m+) Completed or T/O
Europe + Asian part of Azerbaijan, Georgia
Kazakhstan, Russia & Turkey: 59
European continent: 50
European Union: 28
EU without UK: 21

Supertalls (300m+) Completed or T/O
Europe + Asian part of Azerbaijan, Georgia
Kazakhstan, Russia & Turkey: 7
European continent: 7
European Union: 1
EU without UK: 0


----------



## Stratosphere 2020

- edit


----------



## hugh

Rotterdam, in the high-rise stakes punching well above its weight.


----------



## The_Photographer

*Current best skyline in Europe in my opinion.*

My list is : 

1 London 
2 Moskow
3 Paris 
4 Frankfurt 
5 Warsaw 
6 Rotterdam 
-
-
EU only : 
1 London 
2 Paris 
3 Frankfurt 
4 Warsaw 
5 Rotterdam


----------



## Iluminat

hugh said:


> Rotterdam, in the high-rise stakes punching well above its weight.


How so? It's a modern city in one of the most developed countries around that also happen to be densely populated and I'm sure skyline development is actually held back by NIMBYsm.


----------



## vvolkov

Moscow


----------



## hugh

Iluminat said:


> How so? It's a modern city in one of the most developed countries around that also happen to be densely populated and I'm sure skyline development is actually held back by NIMBYsm.


If you look at comparable European cities they don't have the same number of high rises. If, as you say, skyline development is held back by Nimbyism (I take it you're talking about Rotterdam), then the city is indeed 'punching above its weight'. For what it's worth, *if* that's your concern, my post was complimentary.


----------



## the man from k-town

*FRANKFURT*

Auf der Wiese by R. Henne, auf Flickr


Museumsuferfest Frankfurt 2018 by dennisview, auf Flickr


Warten auf die Nacht by Mate´s Photos, auf Flickr


Frankfurt West by Daniel Hardt, auf Flickr


Downtown Frankfurt and a storm approaching by Daniel Hardt, auf Flickr


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

*Kyiv, Ukraine* 













































All pics were taken by Serhii Kotko


----------



## Check_Mate

Ekaterinburg 







































By umformerr


----------



## Check_Mate

Kiev is super beautiful


----------



## BigUrban

Check_Mate said:


> Ekaterinburg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By umformerr


It is Russia?


----------



## Kirk Stones

If London had it's two clusters combined it would be top.


----------



## bus driver

BigUrban said:


> It is Russia?


Yes.


----------



## cardiff

Giant Shard by Andrea Heribanova, on Flickr

The City of London, view from St. Paul's Cathedral by Dmitry Dzhus, on Flickr

London 2 by Davide Cedaro, on Flickr

London sunset by Ola Radzikowska, on Flickr


----------



## Ares2018

London is the best!


----------



## Ares2018

Dusty Hare said:


> This thread is called Best Modern European Skylines. Those most displayed on here (And this is just my guess) are Frankfurt, Moscow, Paris, London, Warsaw, Rotterdam. If you feel that there are skylines that either better these or are as good as them or even skylines that you just like then please post away. I'm sure we can all theb have our eyes opened as to what we are missing. Whining about northern European or Anglo-Saxon dominance of this thread is absurd.





Dusty Hare said:


> So you haven't been to Manchester but you have a strong opinion of how ugly it is. It's fine to have opinions but probably best tonne able to back them up. I've heard mixed reviews of Barcelona but seeing as I havent been there I am waiting to judge for myself.
> 
> But you're right about London taking too much of the UK. Fortunately too, We do have some other beautiful places too ��


Do not get angry surely Manchester has good things ^^


----------



## hugh

Re the London pictures on the previous page - the first - the buildings in the foreground remind me a bit of a Dutch city, perhaps it's the 'pragmatism', the colours, ... the red mid-rise. The photo of CW with the City cluster off to the side is also great. The Shard - 'tall ship' shot likewise is a gem.


----------



## Georicky

Ares2018 said:


> I do not think that it is absurd that this forum is always occupied by the same cities and others like Madrid Barcelona that have important futures are also important, *much more than cities like Milan Rotterdam* and especially Manchester.
> It is simply surprising that nobody has noticed these cities and others that are not usually here ... but I have arrived calm!


Are you sure that Madrid and Barcellona are "much more important" than Milan and Rotterdam?

I don't know really well Rotterdam, but I know that it hosts the biggest port in Europe, and it is an important economic city.

Milan is one of the richest cities in Europe, the Fourth metropolitan area behind London, Paris, and Ruhr, with a population of 7.500.000 (OCSE). It is one of the World Capital of fashion together with Paris, New York and London. Milan is the undiscussed World Capital of Design, the economic and financial Capital of Italy. Thank to its industry and its position, Milan is one of the four motors for Europe. In Milan there is also one of the biggest (the second or the first) Exibition Center of Europe: "FieraMilano".



Ares2018 said:


> In my opinion the big changes are making in London Moscow and Varsovia...
> *However Milan Rotterdam I do not see changes are always the same...*
> [.....]
> *And finally Milan, which for me is overrated, only has two tall buildings and an ill-defined cluster that for my taste leaves a lot to be desired*,,,
> I forgot Manchester that is ugly is still ugly and always will be...


1) If you are not informed about development of other cities, please do not write anything. hno:

2) This is your opinion and I respect it.


----------



## goodybear

^^So according to this source, the most important economic cities/areas in Europe are:
1. Paris
2. London
3. Rhine/Ruhr (Cologne, Dösseldorf, Dortmund, Essen)
4. Madrid 
5. Ranstad (Rotterdam, Amsterdam, The Hague, Utrecht)
6. Milan
7. Frankfurt
8. Rome
9. Munich
10. Berlin
11. Barcelona

So Rotterdam and Milan rank above Barcelona but below Madrid. But tbh, this discussion still has got nothing really with this thread, since it is about skyscrapers and not economic power (although the two are related).


----------



## leedsloyal

Manchester's skyline is improving and it is getting more investment. That being said it still remains a pretty grim place and it has little extra to offer that other similar sized UK cities can't such as Birmingham, Leeds, Liverpool etc


----------



## vcoco

Ares2018 said:


> I do not think that it is absurd that this forum is always occupied by the same cities and others like Madrid Barcelona that have important futures are also important, much more than cities like Milan Rotterdam and especially Manchester.
> It is simply surprising that nobody has noticed these cities and others that are not usually here ... but I have arrived calm!


A part the lots of towers that are being built right now in Milan, let's not forget about the development of the ex area Expo, Citylife, Porta Nuova, Scalo Farini & much more.
I see Madrid will do well in the future but Milan won't be there waiting neither and right now I'm sorry but there's not still comparison in terms of skyline between the 2 cities for my point of view.


----------



## RayMcK

That cluster in the Expo area in Milan is not happening..


----------



## cardiff

leedsloyal said:


> Manchester's skyline is improving and it is getting more investment. That being said it still remains a pretty grim place and it has little extra to offer that other similar sized UK cities can't such as Birmingham, Leeds, Liverpool etc


Im sorry but you clearly know nothing about Manchester, it has a very grand historic core that was bombed little, it has amazing gothic buildings amongst very well designed and built modern buildings and is one of the fastest developing cities in Europe right now. What Manchester lacks is great street furniture, paving and greenery. In places the city has moved to improve this, but it seems of all the core UK cities Manchester is the only one not doing this extensively but is seeing the most investment outside London. Its a very vibrant city with many events through the year and plenty to see and do, please visit it before you state it is "a pretty grim place". As your name suggests, Leeds shares many of the issues that Manchester does too.


----------



## TofuCity

Ares2018 said:


>


This is 'beautiful' or a good skyline? Absolutely not, and that's why you don't see Madrid in the thread of best European skylines.


----------



## cardiff

Leeds

Leeds by Night (II) by Haiku-do Photography, on Flickr

_DSC2141 by Bob Peters, on Flickr


----------



## Ares2018

Georicky said:


> Are you sure that Madrid and Barcellona are "much more important" than Milan and Rotterdam?
> 
> I don't know really well Rotterdam, but I know that it hosts the biggest port in Europe, and it is an important economic city.
> 
> Milan is one of the richest cities in Europe, the Fourth metropolitan area behind London, Paris, and Ruhr, with a population of 7.500.000 (OCSE). It is one of the World Capital of fashion together with Paris, New York and London. Milan is the undiscussed World Capital of Design, the economic and financial Capital of Italy. Thank to its industry and its position, Milan is one of the four motors for Europe. In Milan there is also one of the biggest (the second or the first) Exibition Center of Europe: "FieraMilano".
> 
> 1) If you are not informed about development of other cities, please do not write anything. hno:
> 
> 2) This is your opinion and I respect it.


I thought that this was not an economic forum...
This forum is about urban developments...
As I believe that no one here is an economist, we are going to leave the economic issue because we are ignorant of it.
I do not doubt that Milan and Rotterdam have a great weight in the European economy.
Madrid is the fifth city with the most economic influence in the world..
It also has the fifth most important airport in the European Union..
And it is in the fifth position of organization of congresses..
The comparisons are ridiculous and also odious and Madrid is superior for many reasons to Milan and Rotterdam But this forum is not made to talk about these issues..
Barcelona is the second most important city in Spain and few cities in Europe of this type have such weight and importance..
For its part, Barcelona is the third most visited city in Europe behind London and Paris has the 6th airport ..It has the most important cruise port in Europe and the sixth in the world and has the number 10 ranking of major commercial ports in Europe and it is the first world organization of events and congresses ...Possibly in Milan there is a lot of wealth but Barcelona is recognized worldwide for its architecture and design...
Forgive me for the audacity and I will not talk about Economy again^^


----------



## Ares2018

TofuCity said:


> This is 'beautiful' or a good skyline? Absolutely not, and that's why you don't see Madrid in the thread of best European skylines.


You're right I was unfortunate in choosing this photo that is very ugly but that does not mean that what is being done in Madrid is ugly ...Regardless of its urban development Madrid is a beautiful tourist city and full of visitors from all parts of the world...It does not need urban developments because it is pretty by itself..And of course there is no doubt about Barcelona..
I am sorry that the pictures you did not like the truth is that it is very ugly..
But the urban development that is being done in Madrid is very good and will be spectacular in the future....
I do not think it's necessary to look for photos of Manchester because right now it's ugly and it will still be ugly...
Currently the urban development of Manchester is very poor but I wish the best to stop being that ugly city.
By the way how about the weather today in Manchester?


----------



## Ares2018

VCOCO: A part the lots of towers that are being built right now in Milan, let's not forget about the development of the ex area Expo, Citylife, Porta Nuova, Scalo Farini & much more.
I see Madrid will do well in the future but Milan won't be there waiting neither and right now I'm sorry but there's not still comparison in terms of skyline between the 2 cities for my point of view.


All cities have their future projects and their models and Milan is not the only one here is one of the Madrid projects...


----------



## TofuCity

Ares2018 said:


> You're right I was unfortunate in choosing this photo that is very ugly but that does not mean that what is being done in Madrid is ugly ...Regardless of its urban development Madrid is a beautiful tourist city and full of visitors from all parts of the world...It does not need urban developments because it is pretty by itself..And of course there is no doubt about Barcelona..
> I am sorry that the pictures you did not like the truth is that it is very ugly..
> But the urban development that is being done in Madrid is very good and will be spectacular in the future....
> I do not think it's necessary to look for photos of Manchester because right now it's ugly and it will still be ugly...
> Currently the urban development of Manchester is very poor but I wish the best to stop being that ugly city.
> By the way how about the weather today in Manchester?


Must have touched a nerve with you there to receive such a lengthy reply :lol: not that much of it made sense anyway because your English *sucks *


----------



## instantmalbin

*Tirana-Albania*




















Some low resolution photos - basically they are screenshots from a recent video- from the skyline of Tirana. Be nice .... the total population of Albania is not even 2.9 million people :cheers:


----------



## Ares2018

TofuCity said:


> Must have touched a nerve with you there to receive such a lengthy reply :lol: not that much of it made sense anyway because your English *sucks *



Surely your Spanish is perfect...
I speak three languages ​​and my English is not very good...How many languages ​​do you speak?
Be more careful in your way of speaking because this is not Magaluf!


----------



## instantmalbin

instantmalbin said:


> Some low resolution photos - basically they are screenshots from a recent video- from the skyline of Tirana. Be nice .... the total population of Albania is not even 2.9 million people :cheers:


I quote it given that it ended up in the last post of the previous page. It is an 'one time entry' , thus it would be a pitty.


----------



## Drewx

RayMcK said:


> That cluster in the Expo area in Milan is not happening..


Not like that, sure, but the area is going to have towers too, let's not forget that one of 200m has already been forshadowed!


----------



## yorkguy

Ares2018 said:


> In my opinion the big changes are making in London Moscow and Varsovia...
> However Milan Rotterdam I do not see changes are always the same...
> Then I think that for example Frankfurt is a wonderful city but the photos we have are made from a perspective that gives a lot of volume to the city and then we can check from aerial photos that it is not real...
> Then there is Rotterdam, which is important at an urban level, but in a general way it does not stand out for anything in particular, there is no cluster or financial city...
> And finally Milan, which for me is overrated, only has two tall buildings and an ill-defined cluster that for my taste leaves a lot to be desired,,,
> I forgot Manchester that is ugly is still ugly and always will be...


I agree with you that Manchester is not a good looking city when you view its skyline, but within the city there are some great buildings from the Victorian era. It’s a city with very little real history behind it as it grew in the industrial revolution, so it doesn’t have Georgian terraces or medieval lanes. Sadly it now has many ugly mid rise blocks that dominate many English industrial cities. New high rise buildings are generally of poor design and quality because, as you have observed elsewhere, all the real money in the UK is spent in London. Don’t expect Manchester to become prettier any time soon


----------



## leedsloyal

cardiff said:


> Im sorry but you clearly know nothing about Manchester, it has a very grand historic core that was bombed little, it has amazing gothic buildings amongst very well designed and built modern buildings and is one of the fastest developing cities in Europe right now. What Manchester lacks is great street furniture, paving and greenery. In places the city has moved to improve this, but it seems of all the core UK cities Manchester is the only one not doing this extensively but is seeing the most investment outside London. Its a very vibrant city with many events through the year and plenty to see and do, please visit it before you state it is "a pretty grim place". As your name suggests, Leeds shares many of the issues that Manchester does too.


 I've spent much time in Manchester and of course it has its things to offer, but my opinion is that it remains largely quite bleak. Of course there are nice parts of the city centre and impressive buildings in places but it has little extra to offer that other regional cities can't also.



Leeds of course has issues, but not to the extent of Manchester for the most part, which seems to have a much larger problem with gun crime and particularly homelessness. It doesn't give a great impression for visitors when sitting at outside at a bar/restaurant and being asked for money, which i have experienced on more than one occassion. i'm not intending to getinto a Manchester/Leeds or anywhere else argument or derail the thread, so i'll leave it there


----------



## Ares2018

leedsloyal said:


> I've spent much time in Manchester and of course it has its things to offer, but my opinion is that it remains largely quite bleak. Of course there are nice parts of the city centre and impressive buildings in places but it has little extra to offer that other regional cities can't also.
> 
> 
> 
> Leeds of course has issues, but not to the extent of Manchester for the most part, which seems to have a much larger problem with gun crime and particularly homelessness. It doesn't give a great impression for visitors when sitting at outside at a bar/restaurant and being asked for money, which i have experienced on more than one occassion. i'm not intending to getinto a Manchester/Leeds or anywhere else argument or derail the thread, so i'll leave it there


...


----------



## Ares2018

Then I understand that London is today what it is because it is absorbing the resources of the rest of the country. Now I understand why London is the city where the best of Europe is being built and I dare say the world and it is because it has no competition within its own territory ... Then we can think that London is very beautiful and it will surely be much more at the expense of the rest of the country that is lagging behind ... For example, in Spain we have Madrid as capital and has the greatest investment, but it is true that it competes with Barcelona ... I can assure you that the rivalry is Real and it's tremendous ... That's good because it makes each of them want to do better than the other ... In Spain, Madrid competes with Barcelona, ​​Barcelona competes with Valencia, Valencia competes with Málaga-Sevilla and others. .. I think the same thing happens, for example, in Amsterdam. Amsterdam competes with Rotterdam. In Italy ,Rome competes with Milan ... Germany has been very competitive and its cities also compete with each other ... And then there is France. which I think is a bit like the United Kingdom. Paris takes most of the investments and the other cities do not stand out, but I'm not entirely sure ... This is the reason why London and Paris are megalopolis that have no competition within their own territory and the population Concentrate in the capital


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:

Skyline Frankfurt by Frawolf77, auf Flickr


----------



## Dusty Hare

Ares2018 said:


> I thought that this was not an economic forum...
> This forum is about urban developments...
> As I believe that no one here is an economist, we are going to leave the economic issue because we are ignorant of it.
> I do not doubt that Milan and Rotterdam have a great weight in the European economy.
> Madrid is the fifth city with the most economic influence in the world..
> It also has the fifth most important airport in the European Union..
> And it is in the fifth position of organization of congresses..
> The comparisons are ridiculous and also odious and Madrid is superior for many reasons to Milan and Rotterdam But this forum is not made to talk about these issues..
> Barcelona is the second most important city in Spain and few cities in Europe of this type have such weight and importance..
> For its part, Barcelona is the third most visited city in Europe behind London and Paris has the 6th airport ..It has the most important cruise port in Europe and the sixth in the world and has the number 10 ranking of major commercial ports in Europe and it is the first world organization of events and congresses ...Possibly in Milan there is a lot of wealth but Barcelona is recognized worldwide for its architecture and design...
> Forgive me for the audacity and I will not talk about Economy again^^


I love the way you brought economy into it by claiming that Madrid and Barcelona were more important than Madrid and Rotterdam and then you say that this isn't an economic forum. Even if you were talking architecturally you haven't provided an argument as to why you think either Madrid or Barcelona are so important. All you did was to then (And quite randomly) slag off Manchester. You've then admitted that you have not actually been to Manchester which basically means you can't back up your argument. 

It's also funny how you claim Madrid to be 'the 5th city with the most economic influence in the world'..........eh? What? 

You have gone on about how this forum is about architecture but have then droned on about Barcelona's airport! Which is way down in European terms and even further down in global terms. You go on about Barcelona's port etc, etc Have you heard anyone on here doing on about Paris or London or Moscow and their general global importance? If you did you may not be quite so keen to talk about how 'important' Madrid and Barcelona are. 

I think you need to relax a little. This thread isn't about who has the best city but it's about the best skylines in Europe. That doesn't mean slagging off other skylines but it is about promoting the skylines you like. Madrid and Barcelona are decent skylines in European terms. By all means, let's see more of them.


----------



## Ares2018

Dusty Hare said:


> I love the way you brought economy into it by claiming that Madrid and Barcelona were more important than Madrid and Rotterdam and then you say that this isn't an economic forum. Even if you were talking architecturally you haven't provided an argument as to why you think either Madrid or Barcelona are so important. All you did was to then (And quite randomly) slag off Manchester. You've then admitted that you have not actually been to Manchester which basically means you can't back up your argument.
> 
> It's also funny how you claim Madrid to be 'the 5th city with the most economic influence in the world'..........eh? What?
> 
> You have gone on about how this forum is about architecture but have then droned on about Barcelona's airport! Which is way down in European terms and even further down in global terms. You go on about Barcelona's port etc, etc Have you heard anyone on here doing on about Paris or London or Moscow and their general global importance? If you did you may not be quite so keen to talk about how 'important' Madrid and Barcelona are.
> 
> I think you need to relax a little. This thread isn't about who has the best city but it's about the best skylines in Europe. That doesn't mean slagging off other skylines but it is about promoting the skylines you like. Madrid and Barcelona are decent skylines in European terms. By all means, let's see more of them.


I was not the one who started talking about economic issues anyway, you show a lot of ignorance ... I can not talk to you because you lack a lot of information. You're right. I'm going to talk about urban terms and I'll say Manchester is at the tail of Europe. It's not me who says it ... you read a bit in the forum and your own countrymen recognize how Manchester or Leeds and other cities in the United Kingdom are being ignored in favor of London. I wish you the best and maybe in 2050.. Manchester becomes something important ... good luck!


----------



## Dusty Hare

Ares2018 said:


> I was not the one who started talking about economic issues anyway, you show a lot of ignorance ... I can not talk to you because you lack a lot of information. You're right. I'm going to talk about urban terms and I'll say Manchester is at the tail of Europe. It's not me who says it ... you read a bit in the forum and your own countrymen recognize how Manchester or Leeds and other cities in the United Kingdom are being ignored in favor of London. I wish you the best and maybe in 2050.. Manchester becomes something important ... good luck!


What information am I lacking? You can't talk to me because you are incoherent and over-emotional.

You've repeatedly stated how Manchester is so ugly. Yet you've never been there. Is that not showing ignorance on your part? Manchester is an important city anyway. As I said in an earlier post, it's no Vienna but it's far from ugly. But a city is about more than just how it looks anyway. 

And you don't seem to be able to defend yourself on your claims of how how Madrid and Barcelona are so important, more so than Milan and Rotterdam indeed! In architectural terms they, if they were so important, we would see a lot more of them. The fact that we don't tells a story and it's got nothing to do with language, but everything to do with the fact that these cities skylines just aren't that impressive..........yet.


----------



## hugh

Ares2018 said:


> By the way how about the weather today in Manchester?


Que mala onda!


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

*Kyiv, Ukraine* 













































https://skyandmethod.com/


----------



## Londonsouthlondon

London and Paris are both Primate Cities. Hope that helps lol


----------



## hugh

Максим Назаров;152124964 said:


> All british cities are ugly as hell, well-known fact. Lack of taste in architecture, concrete jungs with lack of trees or other plants, migrant crisis, total insecurity and high level of corruption. They are way closer to the third world than to Madrid or Barcelona as I see


A tad resentful, what? So far we've had weather cited, now high levels of corruption, lack of trees, in London yet! LOL. Keep 'em coming, please.


----------



## Dusty Hare

Максим Назаров;152124964 said:


> All british cities are ugly as hell, well-known fact. Lack of taste in architecture, concrete jungs with lack of trees or other plants, migrant crisis, total insecurity and high level of corruption. They are way closer to the third world than to Madrid or Barcelona as I see


Hahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hugh

Максим Назаров;152126412 said:


> A whole area in central London with the highest concentration of financial institutions/corps has nothing with democracy. No matter what people vote for, ~ 2/3 of the votes are distributed among a narrow group of people. In addition, any bill throughout Britain can be blocked by people who have never been elected.
> The mayor of London has repeatedly spoken out against democratic values and supported minorities against the will of the majority.
> All these are favorable conditions for corruption which are undoubtedly used. In particular, with migration policy.
> 
> And lack of trees in London, yes. What`s your problem?


Of course, London is well known for its lack of parks. Fake yews.


----------



## hugh

Dusty Hare said:


> Hahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yep, comedy gold.


----------



## Dusty Hare

hugh said:


> Yep, comedy gold.


Have you noticed where this guy comes from? 

I will take the criticisms of corruption, lack of democracy, etc but I will not take criticism for our lack of trees!!!! How dare he! I saw one today with my own eyes!!!


----------



## Ares2018

Dusty Hare said:


> What information am I lacking? You can't talk to me because you are incoherent and over-emotional.
> 
> You've repeatedly stated how Manchester is so ugly. Yet you've never been there. Is that not showing ignorance on your part? Manchester is an important city anyway. As I said in an earlier post, it's no Vienna but it's far from ugly. But a city is about more than just how it looks anyway.
> 
> And you don't seem to be able to defend yourself on your claims of how how Madrid and Barcelona are so important, more so than Milan and Rotterdam indeed! In architectural terms they, if they were so important, we would see a lot more of them. The fact that we don't tells a story and it's got nothing to do with language, but everything to do with the fact that these cities skylines just aren't that impressive..........yet.


You show that you are ignorant when you talk about Madrid Barcelona...First to say that Madrid Barcelona are not the best cities in Europe has many problems and shortcomings and things to solve...
I just do not know Manchester because it's so ugly and everybody told me it's so horrible that I did not spend my money on visiting it,
Then you are right, cities are not just architecture, they are much more than that and can be wonderful places without wonderful architecture,,
Please do not compare Manchester with Vienna because the Austrians will be offended..Then I want to say that it's not my style to demean a city because all cities have something nice and interesting...You started with enough contempt and now you deserve it..

Finally, I do not need to defend a city like Barcelona, ​​the third most visited city in Europe After London and Paris.
Barcelona is recognized throughout the world for its architecture, both ancient and modernist or the future...Madrid is the capital of Spain and also has excellent architecture and many things to offer.I do not want to talk more about which city is better than another because it seems unfair and ridiculous,,Find out which are the most visited cities in Europe and you will see which Madrid-Barcelona are far ahead of Rotterdam Milan Manchester..
Ask your compatriots who usually fill our streets...
Let's see what the future holds for all these cities and we'll see who was right..


----------



## Ares2018

...


----------



## Ares2018

My beloved comrade ... Moscow wins in height but London wins in design...Manchester wins by being gloomy and ugly...


----------



## Ares2018

Dusty Hare said:


> Have you noticed where this guy comes from?
> 
> I will take the criticisms of corruption, lack of democracy, etc but I will not take criticism for our lack of trees!!!! How dare he! I saw one today with my own eyes!!!


Without trees, without pissing ..Normal that trees have been removed... it is good to prevent ... here there are so many trees in the cities and Here you are well known for your nocturnal activities after so much beer ...
Forgive is a joke that I could not resist


----------



## itom 987

Towers in a park, as shown in the photos above of Moscow never work well, one only has to see the dirt paths through the parks in the last photo in that post to see what I mean. Don't get me wrong, parks are great but they become a problem if you have too many.


----------



## Londonsouthlondon

Always wanted to live in Moscow and that last pic makes me want to more than ever. I should imagine there's nothing quite like living in a Stalanist tower block (balcony to boot) over looking another Stalanist tower block. Enviable to say the least. Muscovites really do have it all. No drab there to see so if you're looking for dross, Moscow certainly is not the place for you.


----------



## Quicksilver

Максим Назаров;152124964 said:


> All british cities are ugly as hell, well-known fact. Lack of taste in architecture, concrete jungs with lack of trees or other plants, migrant crisis, total insecurity and high level of corruption. They are way closer to the third world than to Madrid or Barcelona as I see


Have you been to any or you learned it via RT?


----------



## Dusty Hare

Ares2018 said:


> You show that you are ignorant when you talk about Madrid Barcelona...
> Let's see what the future holds for all these cities and we'll see who was right..


I think it's probably a good idea if you actually read what people write before you decide to argue with them. I have said nothing derogatory about either Barcelona or Madrid, except to suggest that there may be a good reason why you don't see that much of them on this thread. You decided to deride other cities, not least Manchester, which you admit that you've never been to. I have feely admitted that Manchester will not win any beauty contests but to refer to it in the terms you have (ugly) is totally unjustified and I don't see how you can make such a comment when you haven't even visited it. 

How much a city is visited does not always mean which is the most beautiful, by the way. Barcelona, here, is not known for its beauty but more for its location, it's lifestyle and some of its archtecture. I've been to Madrid but can't say that I was overwhelmed by its beauty. Give me Seville any day. 

Lastly, I've no idea how old you are but I think you need to grow up a little. This thread is about the best skylines in Europe, not about comparing which cities are better than others and certainly not about deriding other cities that you know little to nothing about. There's no problem at all with you promoting the virtues of Barcelona and Madrid- they are amazing cities with plenty of positives.


----------



## Dusty Hare

Ares2018 said:


> Without trees, without pissing ..Normal that trees have been removed... it is good to prevent ... here there are so many trees in the cities and Here you are well known for your nocturnal activities after so much beer ...
> Forgive is a joke that I could not resist


Yawn


----------



## Dusty Hare

It seems like yesterday was 'Have a go at the UK' day on this thread. 

Has anyone noticed on here the British posters slagging off their fellow Europeans or other European cities? Probably not.


----------



## Quicksilver

Ares2018 said:


> My beloved comrade ... Moscow wins in height but London wins in design...Manchester wins by being gloomy and ugly...


Manchester wins by the fact that it builds more skyscrapers than whole Spain combined together.


----------



## The_Photographer

Warsaw in 2020 
New 8 towers are under construction, the latest completion time is late 2020 for Varso Tower 310m. 
I found this picture in polish forum. I love the Warsaw skyline combined with green parks that look like amazonia and the river


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Skyline van Capelle en Rotterdam by Arthur Pijpers, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Ares2018 said:


> Then there is Rotterdam, *which is important at an urban level,* but in a general way *it does not stand out for anything in particular,* there is no cluster or financial city...


Go away! You're making yourself ridiculous!


----------



## SASH

Check_Mate said:


> Ekaterinburg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By umformerr


Best Ekatarinburg skyline photo I've seen so far.


----------



## Sky HI

Rotterdam Zalmhaven (215m)


----------



## SASH

Sky HI said:


> Rotterdam Zalmhaven (215m)


 ^^
But this not possible if we may believe.... 


Ares2018 said:


> However Milan & Rotterdam* I do not see changes are always the same*...
> .


 :nuts: :lol:


----------



## Sky HI

Rotterdam Cooltower (150m) = near future


----------



## Sky HI

Rotterdam The Sax (167m) = near future


----------



## Sky HI

Rotterdam Post (150m) = near future


----------



## Axelferis

Ares2018 said:


>


You to compare Manchester & Valencia ? Ok
Where is valencia skyline?


----------



## Sky HI

Rotterdam Baantoren (150m) = near future


----------



## Sky HI

Other near future buildings in Rotterdam >100m (some are UC)

Terraced Tower









Boompjes









Casa Nova









Up Town









Bright


----------



## vvwjo

Actually I'm not european but S.korean.

My personal opinion so far is:

1. London 
2. Frankfurt
3. Paris
4. Warsaw


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*


----------



## Ares2018

Axelferis said:


> You to compare Manchester & Valencia ? Ok
> Where is valencia skyline?


I'm sorry but I will not go back to past conversations read the thread and you'll understand


----------



## Dusty Hare

That's better!


----------



## goodybear

*Frankfurt am Main*
DB ICE 1 BR 401 053-4 | Estación Frankfurt (Main) Hbf by XTriebwagen, on Flickr
Frankfurt Skyline - view from Frankfurt Cathedral (Dom) by Nicolas Mollier, on Flickr
Von den Gleisanlagen - Blick auf dem Messeturm - Frankfurt by Harry P., on Flickr

Also nice images but the BBCode's don't work. 
https://flic.kr/p/2aVhdpK
https://flic.kr/p/289rSwy


----------



## goodybear

*LDN (London)*
Down tools by Jimmy Allen, on Flickr
London Skyline September 12 2018 (1) by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr


----------



## singa-knight

I think I can start off with a list of my favourites:

1)Moscow: this one is really impressive to see in person, it has height and variety of shapes plus the tallest orange tower in the world!

2)Warsaw: I haven't visited it yet but it looks very promising, especially considering future developments.

3)London: I went there some 2 years ago but despite height and density I can't say I loved it... it is something very personal though, not an objective judgement. Anyway, she has the best skyscraper in Europe, which is of course 1 Blackfriars! Love it!

4)Milan: this is hardly in the first 10 for height and quantity, still... I love the uniqueness of each building and the position near the historical downtown.

5)Frankfurt: Despite having some old fashioned buildings, it always looks imposing... I think new additions will improve quality, which isn't currently what it's at his best at.

I would go on like that on and on, there are so many so close it was rather a tough choice.

PS Sorry for poor English, not my mother tongue...


----------



## Axelferis

Moscow & warsaw first??
I won't judge but i don't agree


----------



## Union Man

London

Silvertown twilight by Steve Franklin, on Flickr

Untitled by BBROPHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## hugh

singa-knight said:


> Anyway, she has the best skyscraper in Europe, which is of course 1 Blackfriars! Love it!


1 Blackfriars?
I will judge and I don't agree.


----------



## Atrium

hugh said:


> 1 Blackfriars?
> I will judge and I don't agree.


This scraper resonates with me, now that my 20’s fast metabolism has abandoned me and my 30’s are paying the price for the beer consumption, I can point people to this tower and say, hey, listen, this beer gut I sport is not about gluttony or lethargy, it’s a beautiful shrine that modern architects now understand and strive for the world over when vertically they run out of ideas.


----------



## Kirk Stones

singa-knight said:


> I think I can start off with a list of my favourites:
> 
> 1)Moscow: this one is really impressive to see in person, it has height and variety of shapes plus the tallest orange tower in the world!
> 
> 2)Warsaw: I haven't visited it yet but it looks very promising, especially considering future developments.
> 
> 3)London: I went there some 2 years ago but despite height and density I can't say I loved it... it is something very personal though, not an objective judgement. Anyway, she has the best skyscraper in Europe, which is of course 1 Blackfriars! Love it!
> 
> 4)Milan: this is hardly in the first 10 for height and quantity, still... I love the uniqueness of each building and the position near the historical downtown.
> 
> 5)Frankfurt: Despite having some old fashioned buildings, it always looks imposing... I think new additions will improve quality, which isn't currently what it's at his best at.
> 
> I would go on like that on and on, there are so many so close it was rather a tough choice.
> 
> PS Sorry for poor English, not my mother tongue...







No Paris and Warsaw ahead of London :nuts::nuts:


----------



## hugh

Atrium said:


> This scraper resonates with me, now that my 20’s fast metabolism has abandoned me and my 30’s are paying the price for the beer consumption, I can point people to this tower and say, hey, listen, this beer gut I sport is not about gluttony or lethargy, it’s a beautiful shrine that modern architects now understand and strive for the world over when vertically they run out of ideas.


I respect your gallantry, or at any rate, your solace, but unlike that Thames-side construction, you weren't designed to be taller.


----------



## singa-knight

singa-knight said:


> 1 Blackfriars?
> I will judge and I don't agree.


Ahahahahahah he's so British


----------



## goodybear

Personally my favorite 2 skyscrapers in Europe are these beauties:








Messeturm Frankfurt









Mercury City Tower Moscow


----------



## goodybear

Also, a beautiful gif someone posted on the Newfoundland Thread. Canary Wharf (London) in 2016 and in 2018.


james_a said:


> Amazing to see the difference two years makes to this skyline (the first image was taken in May of 2016).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Link if the gif doesn't work.)


----------



## The_Photographer

London is crazy fast developing !! this is capital city of Europe. The boom continues from 2012 and is not stopping !!! I would not put Warsaw or any other european city on the same scale. Every city is unique but London is the fastest developing city in Europe. Another cities are Moscow, Paris, Frankfurt and Warsaw with big skyscraper development.


----------



## wookes

I do not know why, but someone deleted the photos of Madrid I put here yesterday


----------



## vvolkov

Moscow


----------



## PJK74

Ares2018 said:


> My beloved comrade ... Moscow wins in height but London wins in design...Manchester wins by being gloomy and ugly...


TBF your English is poor. Your name ends with se not es hno:


----------



## Sky HI

Rotterdam


----------



## cardiff

reposted from reddit: The view from my university, King's College London [OC] [4032x3024] (source in description) by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr

View from Severndroog Castle by Gary Etchell, on Flickr

View from Severndroog Castle by Gary Etchell, on Flickr


----------



## Broodjebami

Canary Wharf is a contestant for best skyline on itself.


----------



## helloween 1

^^Last time i was in London was at the height of the financial crisis in 2011 and the construction had almost stopped. It is amazing to see how much construction has been going on since then. My opinion about skylines when it comes to tall buildings is that Paris,London and Moscow are on another league. Frankfurt is nice also and Warsaw seems to be catching up. Anyway my top 3:
1- Paris
2-London
3-Moscow


----------



## bus driver

Moscow


mr. MyXiN said:


> *19.09.2018*



2008









2018









source


----------



## Kirk Stones

The Liverpool pics are cool and thank you for posting them .. but am I wrong in thinking that skyline hasn't changed for around ten years now ?? 


Is there anything new happening in Liverpool? Just seems very frozen .


----------



## Kirk Stones

Ares2018 said:


>







:cheers:


----------



## Kirk Stones

helloween 1 said:


> ^^Last time i was in London was at the height of the financial crisis in 2011 and the construction had almost stopped. It is amazing to see how much construction has been going on since then. My opinion about skylines when it comes to tall buildings is that Paris,London and Moscow are on another league. Frankfurt is nice also and Warsaw seems to be catching up. Anyway my top 3:
> 1- Paris
> 2-London
> 3-Moscow







This is a negation of duty :banana:








It has to be a TOP TEN or nothing :nono:


----------



## Sky HI

Rotterdam


----------



## Axelferis

P A R I S​


Cyril said:


> *Vue générale de la Défense depuis la villa Bloc à Meudon (depuis le sommet de la tour d'observation dans le jardin de la villa, ouverte au public lors des JEP).* 16/09/18 - © Cyril


----------



## Tonik1

Few years ago I was in love with Rotterdam towers. However now I don't like them. I got bored with them. They don't age well.


----------



## Sky HI

Maybe the buildings are not very spectacular these days but how they situated along all the waterfronts is stunning. Not as in Warsaw has set up buildings in an empty city


----------



## hugh

Tonik1 said:


> Few years ago I was in love with Rotterdam towers. However now I don't like them. I got bored with them. They don't age well.


Fickle world.


----------



## Sky HI

Rotterdam (and other cities in The Netherlands) is building only residential towers. Some of 215m/165m/150m/150m etc. are under construction/planned.

I see al lot of (coming up) cities in Europe are building big office towers.
In The Netherlands we don't do that anymore. There is allready to much office space. People working a couple of days at home, shared office space and flex office spaces are the modern way of working here.

Another thing is that big enterprises think it is not important to have a stunning tall tower for their company. For exp. the big ING bank is building an enormous campus like building in the far south of Amsterdam. They think it is more important employees can go to the gardens/green around the campus

Maybe that is the reason we miss some future like tall buildings. 
I am a bit jealous of the cities which can add such buildings


----------



## SASH

*THE HAGUE*

National government district The Netherlands by David van Keulen [#ExploreTheCity], on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








by Maciejmargas.com 
https://www.facebook.com/margasfoto/photos/a.129275980512533/1612686502171466/?type=3&theater


----------



## frankfurtgermany

Which cities actually have an impressive view from the ground or standing like 50 meters away from tall buildings? It feels like Milan and Warsaw only have a decent feeling of a skyscraper city when they shoot photo’s from a really far distance. 

London Paris and Frankfurt and probably The Hague as well ( not really a lot of skyscrapers but the ones they have are really packed) have still the wow factor when you are walking down the streets.


----------



## Broodjebami

I went to both Milan and Rotterdam not too long ago. Towers in Milan feel way taller than they actually are from ground level. If you really want that compact urban feel in Rotterdam the Wijnhaveneiland and Kop van Zuid are great (even though there still are some empty spots which will be filled in in the next years, making both even more of a cluster).


----------



## SASH

frankfurtgermany said:


> London Paris and Frankfurt and probably The Hague as well ( not really a lot of skyscrapers but the ones they have are really packed) have still the wow factor when you are walking down the streets.


Don't underestimate Rotterdam. I think I has one of the best skyline experiences from ground level of all those you mentioned.
If you take the metro line E from Slinge to Den Haag, you'll have an amazing view between Maashaven and Wilhelminaplein. Get off the metro at Wilhelminapier, take a walk over the Wilhelminapier and back. Then cross the Erasmusbridge and take a walk over the Schiedamsedijk. 
When driving by car, the drive from the highway to the city center over the Maasboulevard is absolutely worthwhile. One will be surprised how good the high rises fits the city. Top notch is driving south to north over the van Brienenoord bridge.
In about 3 or 4 years, when the Zalmhaventoren, the Cooltower and all the other mid- and highrisis at Wijnhaveneiland are completed, Rotterdam definatly can compete with the bigger skylines even tough the buildings are not that tall.


----------



## the man from k-town

*FRANKFURT*

Commerce & divertissement by Matthias Rabiller, auf Flickr

Skyline Frankfurt at night by Nicolas Mollier, auf Flickr

2018-09_18-4461--1 by Dieter K., auf Flickr


GoodMorningFrankfurt- by Hans Daniel, auf Flickr


20180809-DSC4884 by A/D-Wandler, auf Flickr

View from Maintower 4 by bachmanns1977, auf Flickr


----------



## Sadam95

*London*

Another beautiful evening in the city by Rasika J, on Flickr

Sunset on the River Thames at Lambeth by Joe Dunckley, on Flickr

I am sailing Canary Wharf London by nigel whitefield, on Flickr

180906 Greenwich Common 02 by edgeworths2000, on Flickr

Telly Tubby Land by Dave Gordon, on Flickr

Vauxhaul Sunrise, London by Jim, on Flickr

london by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## Beholder

The Hague:


HQ Post.NL by David van Keulen [#ExploreTheCity], on Flickr


Central Innovation District The Hague by David van Keulen [#ExploreTheCity], on Flickr


CIDVK2005 by CID Den Haag, on Flickr


----------



## Kirk Stones

SASH said:


> Don't underestimate Rotterdam.







You are not letting us :lol::lol:


----------



## Cujas

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/


Kirk Stones said:


> Paris is beautiful . But unlike Berlin and London it never been bombed so like museum.



Blablabla :lol:


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Kirk Stones said:


> Paris is beautiful . But unlike Berlin and London it never been bombed so like museum.


It actually has been bombed in WWII, but not as hard as London or Berlin


----------



## Axelferis

I :heart: London


----------



## Dusty Hare

Kirk Stones said:


> Paris is beautiful . But unlike Berlin and London it never been bombed so like museum.
> 
> 
> Need more Spanish and Italian cities on here thabk you.


I'm not sure what the bombing has to do with anything. Paris just is beautiful (mostly). In fact can anyone name a big city anywhere in the world as beautiful (please note the emphasis on big)?


----------



## Luca9A8M

^^
Only Paris is worthy of Rome; only Rome is worthy of Paris


----------



## Dusty Hare

Rome is also extremely beautiful but it's not a big city (population around 3 million)


----------



## roguelich

*Vienna*

Am Kaiserwasser - Donau City by Markus K., on Flickr
Skyline Vienna Donaucity by Markus K., on Flickr
Leopoldsberg - Sonnenaufgang Wien by Markus K., on Flickr


----------



## SamTower

Taken by myself yesterday.. Canary Wharf, London.


----------



## IThomas

*M I L A N O*

*Porta Nuova *

Porta Nuova, Milano by Alessandro




MIlano by Laura Zulian




Pirelli Tower, Milano 2018 by Laura Zulian

Bosco Verticale (Milan, Italy) by Gregory B. L. H.










https://www.dearmilano.it/dearmilano-it/#










Mirko Costantini

*Bonus pic: Torre Velasca (1950s)*




Torre Velasca e Cupola della Basilica di San Lorenzo by Mirko Bove

*CityLife*

Milano by Federico Zimbaldi




PUNTO DI VISTA ! by Salvatore Lo Faro










https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=152504192&postcount=263










https://www.flickr.com/photos/claudiober/29928680547/sizes/l
​


----------



## Cujas

Milano is becoming very cool


----------



## Tallsinki

*Tallinn*


----------



## Kirk Stones

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> It actually has been bombed in WWII, but not as hard as London or Berlin







:nuts::nono:


----------



## Kirk Stones

Axelferis said:


> I :heart: London





But PARIS more going by your post history :cheers:


----------



## Kirk Stones

Dusty Hare said:


> I'm not sure what the bombing has to do with anything. Paris just is beautiful (mostly). In fact can anyone name a big city anywhere in the world as beautiful (please note the emphasis on big)?





Are you not ? lol lol 





I'm sure London or Berlin would have something to say about that


----------



## Dusty Hare

Kirk Stones said:


> Are you not ? lol lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure London or Berlin would have something to say about that


The bombs are part of the history of these cities, along with a multitude of other events. It doesn't change the simple fact that Paris is just beautiful on its own. And by all accounts it was actually a more beautiful city before the bombs fell too. I say this as a proud Londoner. London has its strengths but it has always been losing the battle against Paris in the beauty stakes. 

But when it comes to skylines.......


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Rotterdam Skyline by drone by stefan benjamin, on Flickr


----------



## Sky HI

Very nice picture, and yes also a city what was bombed in WWII, actually very bad
For me, Paris is the most beautiful city of Europe but Amsterdam has the most beautiful 17th century center


----------



## nowytarg

Warsaw


kafarek said:


> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5


----------



## Brad

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=436292&page=761


----------



## Quicksilver

By chest:


----------



## cardiff

Panorama from the Royal Observatory, Greenwich by AMcUK, on Flickr



















Isle of dogs towers London by Dick Bulch, on Flickr

reposted from reddit: City of London (source in description) by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Manchester










DSC_2584 Manchester view by Filip Patock, on Flickr

Manchester skyline by Jaseace10, on Flickr


----------



## Rotterdam 010

Rotterdam by Jan Parie


----------



## Quicksilver

Manchester is mini London, so many cranes.


----------



## Nick Holmes

and the winner for the best cluster is....Moscow :master:


----------



## Ares2018

Quicksilver said:


> Manchester is mini London, so many cranes.


low cost style!!


----------



## Quicksilver

Ares2018 said:


> low cost style!!


I wouldn’t say so, most of the projects bar few are up to very high standards.


----------



## Dusty Hare

Quicksilver said:


> I wouldn’t say so, most of the projects bar few are up to very high standards.


Ares2018 is rather anti-Manchester (despite having never been there and having basically zero knowledge of the city). You may just have to take his Manchester comments with a pinch of salt.


----------



## ogonek

Moscow



mr. MyXiN said:


> *14.10.2018*


----------



## Ares2018

Dusty Hare said:


> Ares2018 is rather anti-Manchester (despite having never been there and having basically zero knowledge of the city). You may just have to take his Manchester comments with a pinch of salt.




but does it have an airport?


----------



## Dusty Hare

Ares2018 said:


> but does it have an airport?


Well done


----------



## TofuCity

Ares2018 said:


> but does it have an airport?


Oh gosh this guy is so stupid :lol: yes it does, 28 million people use it a year :lol:


----------



## Dusty Hare

TofuCity said:


> Oh gosh this guy is so stupid  yes it does, 28 million people use it a year


I think he was trying to show his knowledge of Manchester. Extensive knowledge.


----------



## Marsupalami

Moskow wins hands down.


----------



## Cujas

Paris - La Défense (some stupide guys  )






https://youtu.be/BZv70F-sdAM


----------



## Ares2018

TofuCity said:


> Oh gosh this guy is so stupid :lol: yes it does, 28 million people use it a year :lol:


Do the 28 million passengers dare to leave the airport? very brave!


----------



## TofuCity

Ares2018 said:


> Do the 28 million passengers dare to leave the airport? very brave!


The funny thing about your comments is that Manchester has a *huge* population of Spanish people, clearly they found something here they didn't find in Spain.


----------



## frankfurtgermany

TofuCity said:


> The funny thing about your comments is that Manchester has a *huge* population of Spanish people, clearly they found something here they didn't find in Spain.




“Work” kuch kuch...


----------



## ogonek

Moscow



SRGi said:


> автор


----------



## goodybear

Ares2018 said:


> but does it have an airport?


Point Proven :lol:


----------



## Axelferis

Ladies & Gentlemen :bowtie:
i'm glad to announce you that London is the #1 in Europe


----------



## Ares2018

TofuCity said:


> The funny thing about your comments is that Manchester has a *huge* population of Spanish people, clearly they found something here they didn't find in Spain.



All right, I'm going to think about what you're saying..
It's not a pretty city it has no trees....It's a gray city and the weather is horrible..Manchester speaks English and is much cheaper than London.

Many Spaniards going to Manchester because London is very expensive and they can learn the language easily and with less money.
I hope that my answer has pleased you


----------



## Quicksilver

Oh, god, not this s**t again.


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

Well what do you know - I thought they spoke German in Manchester! Thanks for informing me that they speak English. :cheers:


----------



## Dusty Hare

Ares2018 said:


> All right, I'm going to think about what you're saying..
> It's not a pretty city it has no trees....It's a gray city and the weather is horrible..Manchester speaks English and is much cheaper than London.
> 
> Many Spaniards going to Manchester because London is very expensive and they can learn the language easily and with less money.
> I hope that my answer has pleased you


Still haven't been there have you?


----------



## Dusty Hare

Why do Spaniards want to come to London too? We have no trees here either (apparently).


----------



## TofuCity

All of the Spanish people I know in Manchester spoke perfect English before they came here. Most came here to work or to study at the universities, a lot of them studied sciences and stayed after graduating because there are no jobs for professionals in Spain and they didn't want to leave Manchester. I've only ever heard positive things from Spanish people in Manchester, maybe you should come out from under your rock Ares.


----------



## SamTower

London sunset. from Justefe on Instagram. 


https://www.instagram.com/p/Bo9vdE0lUNP/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=8ytw3xacuu99


----------



## GrandP

Best "looking" skylines so far...

Top 5:
#1 Paris
#2 London
#3 Frankfurt
#4 Warsaw
#5 Moscow

Top 10:
#6 Milan
#7 Rotterdam
#8 Madrid
#9 Amsterdam
#10 Vienna

Top 15:
#11 Manchester
#12 Barcelona
#13 Naples
#14 Hague
#15 Vilnius


----------



## Virus TI

St. Petersburg, Russia

One of the rare angles from which our huge tower and the adjacent highrises do actually form something like a skyline :banana:

And beautiful autumn trees to boot








Photo by flatron


----------



## TofuCity

Ares2018 said:


> we are usually people who respect the city and do not create conflicts where we go.


That's rich considering you've shown no respect on here for a lot of cities, Manchester especially, and have created conflict on numerous occasions on here about a city you've never been to. Someone ban this moronic troll.


----------



## Ares2018

TofuCity said:


> That's rich considering you've shown no respect on here for a lot of cities, Manchester especially, and have created conflict on numerous occasions on here about a city you've never been to. Someone ban this moronic troll.


You easily resort to insult.You called me troll and I do not forgive you, I prefer you to call me elf.
I do not understand why you take it badly.
I may not like too much what is being built in Manchester I ask.
Manchester I do not care too much..And you stop please, you are going to find me the ruin in this forum.


----------



## TofuCity

Ares2018 said:


> You easily resort to insult.You called me troll and I do not forgive you, I prefer you to call me elf.
> I do not understand why you take it badly.
> I may not like too much what is being built in Manchester I ask.
> Manchester I do not care too much..And you stop please, you are going to find me the ruin in this forum.


The mods have deleted your comments, that's your hint to shut up now.


----------



## Ares2018

TofuCity said:


> The mods have deleted your comments, that's your hint to shut up now.


My God what have I done to deserve this I put God as a witness that I will not go hungry again.ainnsss.... Sorry too much emotion ! will not happen again...ssooooryyy!


----------



## der muttt

This is hilarious, it sounds like a script from Fawlty Towers.:lol:


----------



## Dusty Hare

With Ares2018 superbly cast as Manuel!


----------



## PJH2015

No trees?

He doesn't know what he's missing - 



















Manchester is improving at an unbelievable rate at the moment, in every area including the skyline. Trust me, I live and work here! 

We have our problems as all big cities do, but alongside the crazy pace of development we have a lot of proposals for new soft landscaping and public realm (see JRB's recent post here for a great summary - https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=153151868&postcount=5930)

I know plenty of Spanish people in Manchester, the links here are strong (helped in part by all the footballers that live here!)

Come and visit before you talk nonsense about the city, I'm sure you'll be able to find flights to Manchester as it's Britain's 3rd biggest airport (biggest outside London)


----------



## der muttt

^^^ The first picture is one of the best I've seen of Manchester's new skyline.


----------



## Cujas

*Imperial - Paris, la Défense*


----------



## Kirk Stones

Marsupalami said:


> Moskow wins hands down.







No way Jose :cheers:




Moscow has a cluster .. then what ? :nuts:


----------



## Kirk Stones

Dusty Hare said:


> With Ares2018 superbly cast as Manuel!





Got to say you are getting a little too big for your boots on these pages. Who do you think you are ? 



Everyone has opinions. If not yours let it go. :cheers:


----------



## Kirk Stones

respects and thanks to the folks who put these beautiful pictures up on this site .. 


Every city has it's appeal. It's all just about taste. 


Do you prefer Monet or Manet? 


Ingres or Carravaggio ? 


Sao Paulo or Rio ? 


Rangers or Celtic ? 



London or NYC ? 



I could go on but it will get zzzzzzzzzzz 


Can we just leave the mine is bigger than yours argument to one side ?


----------



## Dusty Hare

Kirk Stones said:


> Got to say you are getting a little too big for your boots on these pages. Who do you think you are ?
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone has opinions. If not yours let it go. :cheers:


Hilarious. Got to be the funniest thing I've read in a while. Big for my boots?! How? Why? Who the hell are you to tell me that? 

I respect everyone's opinions on these pages. I just don't understand why people have to resort to throwing insults at other people's cities. Especially when they've nothing to base them on. People deserve to be called out for such posts. 

This is a forum by the way. People offer opinions and others agree and they disagree.


----------



## Dusty Hare

Kirk Stones said:


> No way Jose :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moscow has a cluster .. then what ? :nuts:


Everyone has opinions.....if not yours let it go.


----------



## Axelferis

Cujas said:


> *Imperial - Paris, la Défense*



Please source it before they...


----------



## cardiff

Emerald City... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

reposted from reddit: London is rising [1200 x 789] (source in description) by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr

London x Honor 10 by Gilly, on Flickr

Wharf by Anthony Fenwick, on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

podniebne nagrywki/ fb
















luksky studio








kafarek








drone in warsaw


----------



## Tiaren

*Frankfurt:*


----------



## TofuCity

The view from a very expensive London apartment! 



TofuCity said:


> Credit: https://www.instagram.com/simpsonhaugh/?hl=en


----------



## Quicksilver

Dawn in Kyiv 









https://photographers.ua/OlegUtyuzh/


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by *rkspaz*


----------



## Kirk Stones

TofuCity said:


> The view from a very expensive London apartment!







Nice :cheers:




Couldn't get the pic into this but it looks cool !


----------



## Applerecords

*London, UK*

view from inside tower bridge by David Peters, on Flickr

https://onedigitaleye.wixsite.com/onedigitaleye by David Peters, on Flickr

View from the Shard by David Peters, on Flickr

London city night lights by David Peters, on Flickr

Thames Barrier to Docklands by David Peters, on Flickr

view from the Sky Garden to docklands by David Peters, on Flickr


----------



## Scouse_manc

Those last few photos of London are very out of date, loads of skyscrapers missing


----------



## 2G2R

London is alike Shanghai in fact. Moscow is simply huge!


----------



## wookes

Madrid


Arquitecturas apiladas. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


Skyline #madrid by J B, en Flickr
Madrid


Madrid by Dan, en Flickr


MADRID SKYLINE by Yolanda, en Flickr


El pirulí by Mª DEL MAR SANZ ARAGON, en Flickr


Madrid Skyline 6 by dreaming_outdoors, en Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Manchester

DSC_2571-1 Manchester panorama city by Filip Patock, on Flickr

reposted from reddit: Manchester, United Kingdom (900x1200) (source in description) by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr

Manchester Aerial HR by Herald Land, on Flickr

Manchester Skyline by Andy Romanizyn, on Flickr

DSC_2567 Manchester - city centre panorama view. by Filip Patock, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Liverpool

A View across Albert Dock by grobi grobsen, on Flickr

116 by Andrew Horrocks, on Flickr

Liverpool view by Jill Lewins, on Flickr

Liverpool skyline by Simon KNIGHT, on Flickr

Trolleypool by Andrew, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Dawn has broken... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

Artist by John King, on Flickr

Towers by Dmitry Shakin, on Flickr

IMG_0342 by Adam Dvorak, on Flickr


----------



## hugh

Canary Wharf alone. On a proverbial roll.


----------



## BazilExposition

---


----------



## Scouse_manc

Manchester is starting to get dense


----------



## cardiff

Birmingham

Skyline, Birmingham 14/05/2016 by Gary S. Crutchley, on Flickr

Skyline at Sunrise by Terry Callaghan, on Flickr

Brum Skyline by Darren Smith, on Flickr

Blue by Darren Smith, on Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

London is first now without any doubt


----------



## RokasLT

*Tallinn*


----------



## goodybear

SamTower said:


> Has Paris any planned towers within the next couple of years? You never see many cranes on its skyline unlike London.


They have two 320 meter towers planned which have just been approved, but construction (Well demolition of the previous building) will only start in mid-2019 so as of now there's not much going on apart from I think 1 tower u/c (Tour HEKLA and Tour Montparnasse which will be renovated soon).









source


----------



## IThomas

*Milan* in Autumn











Photo Credit: Andrea Cherchi, Papoff​


----------



## Aztecaa13

SamTower said:


> Has Paris any planned towers within the next couple of years? You never see many cranes on its skyline unlike London.


Currently in La Défense :

*Under construction :*

- Tour Saint-Gobain : 178m https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1635495&page=66
- Tour Alto : 160m https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1576821&page=40
- Tour Aurore : 156m https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2060561&page=4
- Ensemble trinity : 151m (167m with the antenna) https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1278835&page=44

*Preparations :*

- Tour Hekla : 220m https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1573494&page=61
- Vinci Headquarters : 106m https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1905257&page=6

*Approved :*

- Tours Hermitage Plaza : 2x320m https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=590684&page=345
- The Link : 241m and 178m https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1852565&page=35
- Tours Sisters : 219m and 121m https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1852565&page=35
- Tour des Jardins de l'Arche : 206m https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1697292&page=28

*Projects :*

- Two residential towers : 2x140m https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1979048&page=3

*TOTAL :* 15 of which 11 are +150m, 6 are +200m, 2 are +300M.

Hermitage Plaza towers have to be built before the Olympic Games of 2024, The Link and the Sisters towers should be built by 2021. All those towers should be built by 2024, and some new towers are likely to be announced before this date. 

Moreover I think those towers are pretty high for European standards and are architecturally interesting. Paris has absolutely nothing to envy of London and London has absolutely nothing to envy of Paris, both are great cities with remarkable modern developments.


----------



## Dusty Hare

Aztecaa13 said:


> Moreover I think those towers are pretty high for European standards and are architecturally interesting. Paris has absolutely nothing to envy of London and London has absolutely nothing to envy of Paris, both are great cities with remarkable modern developments.


Beautifully put.


----------



## Kirk Stones

A small crevice is now appearing in the top three cities .. Lon/Par/Mos ... with Lon moving ahead of the other two... then comes Frankfurt .. then Warsaw .. then a whole host of cities on a similar level with Rotterdam just slightly ahead.. 


Paris. What's happening ? As a post mentioned above ,where are the cranes ? The pics above of Paris look like they are postcards from the 80's ! There be some new scrapers going up in Paris ?


----------



## Pew

TM_Germany said:


> ^^ I just wish they weren't upside-down


I agree but nevertheless it could be interesting as it is indeed wider at the top from the point of view of the arc de triomphe axis but normally (thankfully) should be thiner from the side view of La defense. Hopefully they will look good from certain point of view


----------



## goodybear

Kirk Stones said:


> I agree. It is obvious this is happening but the FANBOYZ on this thread will circle the wagons hno:


It's still debatable what the nicest looking skyline is though. Obviously in terms of size and number of buildings London wins by a mile but I just prefer the way Frankfurt's skyline looks even though it is much smaller than Londons skyline. However, in the future Canary Wharf might tie with Frankfurt as my favorite European skyline because the new buildings have great designs.


----------



## der muttt

I now prefer The City to Frankfurt. A lot of people are complaining that The City has grown into a clump. I like it, it looks unique, like a fortress facing the fortress of the Tower Of London (maybe not great for the workers BUT THEY ARE THERE TO WORK NOT STARE AT THE VIEW  and we have a conventional skyline at Canary Wharf. Frankfurt's skyline all hinges on that one big building (don't know what its called)


----------



## goodybear

^^It does depend on the Commerzbank Tower a lot but it also has a lot of other important buildings such as the Messeturm and the Main Tower.

Frankfurt Skyline by gsphoto.ffm, on Flickr


IMG_8512.jpg by Thomas Renker, on Flickr


2018-Frankfurt028 by Metis Foto, on Flickr


Frankfurt morgens by Daniela Falkenau, on Flickr


----------



## Cujas

SamTower said:


> Has Paris any planned towers within the next couple of years? You never see many cranes on its skyline unlike London.


Remember that this is a section of the English-speaking forum. Parisian members are particularly active on the French-speaking forum.

For the record, I live in Paris at a height and from my home window, I literally have a wall of cranes. I counted 23 yesterday, only in the north of Paris (18th arrondissement). By comparison, this summer I was in San Francisco, and from Dolores Park, which dominates the whole city, I was only comparing about fifteen cranes. 

I know that there are also other very active neighbourhoods, for example this photo was taken in eastern Paris (12th arrondissement)










Generally speaking, the international forum is very focused on "la Defense" district, in French we say "c'est l'arbre qui cache la forêt"


----------



## Parisian75

Kirk Stones said:


> A small crevice is now appearing in the top three cities .. Lon/Par/Mos ... with Lon moving ahead of the other two... then comes Frankfurt .. then Warsaw .. then a whole host of cities on a similar level with Rotterdam just slightly ahead..
> 
> 
> Paris. What's happening ? As a post mentioned above ,where are the cranes ? The pics above of Paris look like they are postcards from the 80's ! There be some new scrapers going up in Paris ?


Hey Guy,

Paris has cranes everywhere but obviously no one from Paris and elsewhere feed this forum with new pictures.

Actually, 4 buildings are underconstruction in La Defense area : 
Trinity Tower : https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1278835&page=44
Alto Tower : https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1576821&page=41
Saint Gobain Tower : https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1635495&page=66
Hekla Tower : https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1573494&page=61

Another one is planned and in a good way to start : 
The Link Tower : https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1999534&page=31

and an absolute "?" for Hermitage twins.

Apart of this area, behind La Defense (LD) you get the Nanterre area full of worksites, especially with the extension of RER E line to the West : https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1905257&page=6
Batignolles Area (North West Paris) is a new built up area :https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1642462&page=14
The area of BNF (south East) is a crane forrest (a part has been post above) : https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1335119&page=75

And also the suburb is full of worksites everywhere (in the anticipation of the Grand Paris Express construction adding 200 more KM to the actual Paris metro).
Some Paris suburbs are now on their way to rock considering this is the last affordable places to buy flats/pads/properties. 

I think with all this, Paris is equal to London, at least just behind LDN, but for sure on top of every other cities in Europe (considering Paris is also the big winner of the brexit headquarters coming from UK - way ahead of Frankfurt).


----------



## IThomas

*Turin* and the Alps






















































Photo Credit: Michele D'Ottavio​


----------



## Aztecaa13

I was hoping to put an end to the sterile and endless debate of London vs Paris with my post. Obviously it was presumptuous and did not work.

It is hard for me to understand as a dweller of a medium-sized city this ego competition between Parisians and Londoners. I think both are unique cities with their own pros and cons and I find incredible that people which are interested in urbanism (what this forum is basically about) cannot admit it. 

This whole argument makes no sense as cities, and especially global cities like Paris or London, are huge and complex entities which cannot be summed up by such simplistic analyses and sorry to hurt your feelings but not everything can be ranked. If London beats Paris in a specific field, Paris beats London in another one and the argument can go on and on forever. 

Changing the subject, and hopefully bringing an end to this cockfight I post a photo of the skyline of my hometown which is neither the best nor the biggest one :










Source: https://twitter.com/Marseillaisetlm

PS : sorry if there are mistakes, my English is far from being perfect.


----------



## hugh

^ Your English is fine, impressive.


----------



## Dusty Hare

Aztecaa13 said:


> I was hoping to put an end to the sterile and endless debate of London vs Paris with my post. Obviously it was presumptuous and did not work.
> 
> It is hard for me to understand as a dweller of a medium-sized city this ego competition between Parisians and Londoners. I think both are unique cities with their own pros and cons and I find incredible that people which are interested in urbanism (what this forum is basically about) cannot admit it.
> 
> This whole argument makes no sense as cities, and especially global cities like Paris or London, are huge and complex entities which cannot be summed up by such simplistic analyses and sorry to hurt your feelings but not everything can be ranked. If London beats Paris in a specific field, Paris beats London in another one and the argument can go on and on forever.
> 
> Changing the subject, and hopefully bringing an end to this cockfight I post a photo of the skyline of my hometown which is neither the best nor the biggest one :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: https://twitter.com/Marseillaisetlm
> 
> PS : sorry if there are mistakes, my English is far from being perfect.


Very well said and if I could add that this is a thread about skylines. We've got some rapidly growing, improving and unique skylines across Europe from Moscow, to Madrid and everything in between so let's celebrate that rather than disparaging our neighbour's cities.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Moscow, Russia*


Bright (capitalist) Future by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

London October 13 2018 (15) 22 Bishopsgate by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr


----------



## TofuCity

And that's only a portion of London! 










Source: Martyn Day


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt/Main*


Frankfurt am Main - October 2018 (895181) by Thomas Becker, auf Flickr



Frankfurt am Main - October 2018 (895172) by Thomas Becker, auf Flickr



Frankfurt am Main - October 2018 (895171) by Thomas Becker, auf Flickr




Frankfurt am Main - October 2018 (895163) by Thomas Becker, auf Flickr



Frankfurt am Main - October 2018 (895162) by Thomas Becker, auf Flickr


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








by KG-airview
















by warsaw by drone


----------



## the man from k-town

Frankfurt 



City Skyline Frankfurt by Stefan Doerflinger, auf Flickr


Skyline Frankfurt am Main, 3. Nov. 2018 by Stefanrieger, auf Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILAN
*


----------



## maykies

Here are few views of La Défense in Paris :lol:. As you can see buildings are under constructions. And much more that are not on the pictures. 

































https://image.ibb.co/h50swL/IMG-7286-2.jpg


----------



## KlausDiggy

Kirk Stones said:


> Ofcourse it's debatable and if you prefer Frankfurt over London that's cool and that's your opinion and taste. I respect that.
> 
> But forums like this shift through gears on a consensus or general stat kinda basis , and London will always be ahead of Frankfurt . This is not arrogance saying this, just reality.



Frankfurt has a taller freestanding tower than London and Paris. 

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Europaturm


Europaturm by Chris Wevers, auf Flickr



And with *DE-CIX* the largest Internet exchange point worldwide.


----------



## london lad

Recent picture of the embryonic Vauxhall cluster forming. There are currently groundworks being carried out on at least half a dozen sites which include around 6-8 towers between 100 & 200m so in a year or two this cluster will be quite substantial.


----------



## the man from k-town

Yes 340m


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt/Main*


Frankfurt am Main in Germany, here with the focus on the central business district and the Frankfurt (Central Station) Hauptbahnhof. by Arwed Kubisch, auf Flickr


----------



## Scouse_manc

Manchester, picture taken from Instagram.


----------



## Ares2018

KlausDiggy said:


> Frankfurt am Main in Germany, here with the focus on the central business district and the Frankfurt (Central Station) Hauptbahnhof. by Arwed Kubisch, auf Flickr


Here you can see the traps of Frankfurt...A good photo with a good perspective,,,But the separation between buildings is too big to call it a cluster..
And it's not the only city that does this in the forum for example Milan...Critics are allowed!!!^^


----------



## Ares2018

Scouse_manc said:


> Manchester, picture taken from Instagram.


Wow what a nice pardon is a joke..


----------



## Scouse_manc

Ares2018 said:


> Wow what a nice pardon is a joke..


Come again? Your sentance made zero sense


----------



## d_ans

Scouse_manc said:


> Come again? Your sentance made zero sense


"sentence" :lol:


----------



## Scouse_manc

d_ans said:


> "sentence"


Oops


----------



## d_ans

Scouse_manc said:


> Oops


I think we can forgive Ares' English:nuts:


----------



## A.Whiskey

Warsaw looking great and unique as always.


----------



## MateoRenzi1992

Lakhta Tower looks amazing against the background of St. Petersburg. Europe is still far away from the rest of the world when it comes to skyscrapers. The closest to world standards are London and Moscow, then Paris, Frankfurt and Istanbul. The other cities do not even compare. However, when it comes to Warsaw, this city is developing very fast, but it still has a lot of work in front of it. Despite the war and the era of communism in Poland, this city is constantly reborn like a phoenix from ashes and becomes more and more beautiful, and in 2025 after completing most of the investment will look amazing.


----------



## goschio

Moscow is absolutely monumental.


----------



## instantmalbin

*Tirana-Albania*










The modest skyline of tiny Tirana .... 1 more tower 130 meters in height is currently being built at 12 o' clock , although it is not visible as of yet from this vantage point.

Close view of TID Tower -the one located at 11o clock in the above picture-


----------



## PJK74

Ares2018 said:


> You are absolutely right you have caught me..
> Especially because of the climate famous throughout the world for its temperatures and sunny and clear skies during the year ...
> And what are we going to say about its wonderful beaches with clear turquoise waters...


I'd rather drink our sea water than spanish tap water Arse2018...less chance of diarrhea


----------



## Kirk Stones

Some of these relentless Frankfurt/Rotterdam fanboyz on these pages surely must get bored posting the same pics up time after time after time ?? lol 


Big big cities like London have an eternity of variety in pics due to the sheer size, but with cities like Frankfurt eventually you end up on a groundhog day rotation of the same old pics from the same old angles lol 

Much as I love Frankfurt and Rotterdam, they are both being hammered on these pages to death. And it's just the same pics! All the time ! :lol::lol::nuts:


----------



## IThomas

*G E N O V A*









https://sergiontano.com/easyGallery/ViewTilesGrid.asp?CategoriaCOD=009065&ID=3802










https://www.saporie.com/it-it/genova-una-storia-antica-e-moderna.aspx










https://www.servizioviaggi.it/offerta/Hotel-Europa-Genova


----------



## SASH

Kirk Stones said:


> And it's just the same pics! All the time ! :lol::lol::nuts:


Totally disagree with what you say about the same angles. As I'm the one of the few here who is posting Rotterdam pics, I always try to post varied photos and from multipal angles. Besides that, lot's of the Rotterdam pics are ground level shots, which you hardly can say about the pics of the other skylines.


----------



## TofuCity

I enjoy seeing the Rotterdam pictures! In fact, seeing Rotterdam on here has made me want to visit the city


----------



## SASH

^^
Cheers! You are welcome.


----------



## SASH

Kirk Stones said:


> Big big cities like London have an eternity of variety in pics due to the sheer size, but with cities like Frankfurt eventually you end up on a groundhog day rotation of the same old pics from the same old angles lol


As much as I love London it is time to say goodbye to them in this Tread. They are far and above the rest. It is time you start the:
'London the best City/Skyline and most friendly/funny people in Europe' Thread.


----------



## marcobruls

As long as its not 18x Utrecht on every page im ok with the city spam


----------



## Dusty Hare

SASH said:


> As much as I love London it is time to say goodbye to them in this Tread. They are far above the rest. It is time you start the:
> 'London the best City/Skyline and most friendly/funny people in Europe' Thread.


Don't stoop to Kirk's level Sash. He's either a child or just likes to spend his time trying to spread a little controversy on here.


----------



## SASH

Dutch cities "spam"

*AMSTERDAM*
Rapenburg, Amsterdam skyline by Bill Cobb, on Flickr
When we still had snow... by Rob Brink, on Flickr

*THE HAGUE*
The Hague by Bart van Damme, on Flickr
The Hague, Netherlands [OC] [6016 x 4016] by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ISTANBUL*

It has been a while since one posted Istanbul pics. What's up?

_DSC2016 - The Bosphorus Bridge panoramic skyline by Alex DROP, on Flickr

Istanbul skyline by Yurij Garmash, on Flickr

*You must check the largest version of the photo above! SICK!*


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by drone


----------



## Scouse_manc

I'm about to Leave Dublin, first time ever visiting. It has zero skyscrapers but the business district is very impressive in scale, kudos Ireland


----------



## the man from k-town

Kirk Stones said:


> Some of these relentless Frankfurt/Rotterdam fanboyz on these pages surely must get bored posting the same pics up time after time after time ?? lol
> 
> 
> Big big cities like London have an eternity of variety in pics due to the sheer size, but with cities like Frankfurt eventually you end up on a groundhog day rotation of the same old pics from the same old angles lol
> 
> Much as I love Frankfurt and Rotterdam, they are both being hammered on these pages to death. And it's just the same pics! All the time ! :lol::lol::nuts:







If I'd live in Frankfurt I'd show more variety but flickr pics are limited in variety unforunately. I'll try to find some other perspectives though.



Well, I'll visit London on Sunday for the first time. So i can make my own impressions there. It has a great skyline for sure and i am looking forward to go up the Shard. But please just give also other cities and participants here a chance to take part without getting angry and let them be proud of their home towns...





Another angle, just upwards . The only crossing in europe with a highrise at each corner. 
Touching The Sky by Dietmar Schwanitz, auf Flickr

BIG Bjarke Ingels Group Omniturm Frankfurt by bcmng, auf Flickr


canyon

BIG Bjarke Ingels Group Omniturm Frankfurt by bcmng, auf Flickr

European Central Bank
Visiting ECB 5 by bachmanns1977, auf Flickr


Helden des Tages by Matthias Rabiller, auf Flickr


Frankfurt - Explored by rahe.johannes, auf Flickr



Taunus Park
BIG Bjarke Ingels Group Omniturm Frankfurt by bcmng, auf Flickr


BIG Bjarke Ingels Group Omniturm Frankfurt by bcmng, auf Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

foto Koen de Lange by Jeff 010, on Flickr


----------



## Dusty Hare

kimhang said:


> Chữa bệnh lậu ở Bệnh viện Da liễu có tốt không?
> 
> Bệnh viện Da liễu là một trong những bệnh viện trực thuộc Trung ương với quy mô rộng lớn. Tại đây, bệnh viện chuyên hoạt động ở các lĩnh vực như phẫu thuật thẩm mỹ và phục hồi chức năng, kiểm soát nhiễm khuẩn, điều trị da, chăm sóc da,…Trong đó có điều trị bệnh lậu.
> 
> Lậu là một trong những căn bệnh xã hội có tốc độ lây truyền rất nhanh, chủ yếu thông qua con đường tình dục.
> 
> Có đến 99% – 100% trường hợp mắc bệnh lậu thông qua con đường quan hệ tình dục không an toàn. Đặc biệt ở nước ta, nguồn lây nhiễm chủ yếu là gái mại dâm. Theo điều tra của Bộ Y tế, trong số những người mắc bệnh, tỷ lệ lây bệnh lậu chỉ sau một lần quan hệ chiếm 22 – 35%. Nam giới lây nhiễm sang nữ sau 1 lần quan hệ 50 – 90%, trong khi đối với nữ lây nhiễm sang nam khi quan hệ là 25 – 50%.
> 
> Trên thực tế, rất nhiều người vấn băn khoăn về vấn đề khám bệnh lậu ở đâu TPHCM là tốt, chất lượng. Về vấn đề bệnh viện Da liễu có chữa bệnh lậu không hay chữa bệnh lậu ở bệnh viện Da liễu có tốt không, theo các chuyên gia bệnh xã hội cho biết, bệnh viện Da liễu là một bệnh viện công lập có lịch sử phát triển từ khá lâu. Do đó, chất lượng về khám chữa và mức chi phí ở đây hợp lý và tương đối tốt.
> 
> Tuy nhiên, hiện nay với nhu cầu khám chữa bệnh lậu, cao, bệnh viện Da liễu phải đối mặt với tình trạng “quá tải” bệnh nhân. Hình ảnh xếp hàng chờ đợi, bốc số chờ đến lượt khám đã không còn xa lạ tại đây.
> 
> Với tình trạng “quá tải” bệnh nhân, bác sĩ tại đây cần phải gấp rút, “khám nhanh, khám lẹ” cũng là điều dễ hiểu. Vì vậy, chất lượng của việc chữa bệnh lậu ở bệnh viện Da liễu có tốt không, nhanh gọn không cũng là băn khoăn của rất nhiều người khi quyết định đến khám.
> 
> ► Nếu như bạn là luôn bận rộn với công việc, không có thời gian để xếp hàng chờ đợi khi đi chữa bệnh lậu tại bệnh viện Da liễu thì có thể tìm cho mình một bệnh viện, phòng khám bệnh lậu tư chuyên khoa uy tín trên địa bàn TPHCM.


Absolutely.


----------



## KiffKiff

Over Paris in the Fall Morning Light by Mike Reid, sur Flickr


Night Arc de Triomphe DJI Mavic Pro 2 by Mike Reid, sur Flickr


Parisian skyscrapers / Парижские небоскребы by Dmitrii Loktionov, sur Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt/Main*


HRP_Frankfurt_219 by HR Pioneers GmbH, auf Flickr


:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## bus driver

Moscow








https://vk.com/id_185277842?z=photo185277842_456241703%2Fphotos185277842


----------



## Zaz965

Istanbul







[/url]Turkish towers by Woody Wade, on Flickr

The site of the old Ali Sami Yen Stadi turned into a new cluster
21st century istanbul by Woody Wade, on Flickr

You can see the new development around the stadium
Türk Telekom Arena by Woody Wade, on Flickr[


----------



## KlausDiggy

*London*


Buildings in London by Pedro Aldunate, auf Flickr


----------



## AJIekc

Union Man said:


> What Moscow's MIBC cluster desperately needs is more layering and density to include 150m - 200m buildings and even sub 150m including mid-rises, as this highlights the skyline more and adds variation. It shows that just building supertalls doesn't necessarily equate to having the best skyline, but having a mix of heights adds to the overall built environment and scale of a skyline, making it more impressive.
> 
> Building an assortment of density and height variations is what London's Canary Wharf and Paris's La Défense have been doing over the years, but obviously on an overall smaller scale height-wise compared to Moscow's MIBC. Canary Wharf has bulked up and is now going to add more height with four 200m+ plus skyscrapers U/C at this moment. Whereas La Défense from many angles is the most densely built and bulky skyline in Europe, however it's really crying out for more 200m+ buildings as it only has the one and needs more height to break that artificial barrier. (I'm aware that more 200m+ buildings are coming)
> 
> Currently I don't think any European skyline really stands out as 'The Best' or number one, I think they're all pretty equal and have their pro's and con's. London's two clusters only a few years ago were below that of Frankfurt's and Paris's skyline, but they have both now caught up and equally match them. The next few years will be exciting with all the current U/C and proposed skyscrapers in Europe finally coming to fruition - Then we'll see if one truly does stand out from the rest and is crowned 'The best'.
> 
> I'd say Moscow's MIBC is/will be the stand out one if it develops like I mentioned above.


need to see the big picture


----------



## Nijal

Moscow looks like a very green city.


----------



## Scouse_manc

Looks like a decent cluster with 100's of council blocks


----------



## cardiff

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DnSTlXaWsAAdZts.jpg:large









https://scontent.flhr2-2.fna.fbcdn....=2cc2182cba8b9e83385af1e141b0edf3&oe=5C6F1708


----------



## Union Man

AJIekc said:


> need to see the big picture


 True. However, they're not part of the MIBC cluster.


----------



## Art Nouveau City

Nijal said:


> Moscow looks like a very green city.


Looks like you've a mistaken impression. Moscow is not a green city. 
Kyiv and Berlin are the greenest European metropolises: https://www.archdaily.com/883707/satellite-images-ranks-europes-greenest-and-not-so-green-cities


----------



## jchk

Art Nouveau City said:


> Looks like you've a mistaken impression. Moscow is not a green city.
> Kyiv and Berlin are the greenest European metropolises: https://www.archdaily.com/883707/satellite-images-ranks-europes-greenest-and-not-so-green-cities


Having just visited Kyiv, I can attest that it is indeed a very green city. But I really don't think this particular study is fair for larger cities. From the source: "The analysis is limited to a 5.000 meter radius buffer from every capital’s city-centre, a distance a person can walk in one hour." For London and Paris, this means excluding the QE2 Olympic Park, Hampstead Heath, Richmond Park, Bois de Boulogne, Bois de Vincennes, and other vast green spaces that any local would consider to be integral parts of the city.

Back to the topic of skylines, here is a shot of Kyiv's (certainly not among the best, but definitely one of the more interesting):


----------



## Davidinho

Art Nouveau City said:


> Looks like you've a mistaken impression. Moscow is not a green city.
> Kyiv and Berlin are the greenest European metropolises: https://www.archdaily.com/883707/satellite-images-ranks-europes-greenest-and-not-so-green-cities


If Kyiv and Berlin are the greenest in Europe, then Moscow is not a green city. Well that's some piece of very strange logic 

In fact Moscow has more than 50% of its territory in parks and forests. and it is the greenest global city in the world source.


----------



## V.BOBR

*Dnipro. Ukraine*









https://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=123816&period=30









http://nashemisto.dp.ua/2018/08/17/zhivopisnyj-dnepr-s-vysoty-ptichego-poleta-foto/























































https://dp.informator.ua/2018/09/16...krasivye-pejzazhi-dnepra-v-sumerkah-s-vysoty/









https://dp.informator.ua/2018/11/19...eklyannoe-zdanie-biznes-tsentra-kub-v-dnepre/









https://www.instagram.com/dp.informator.ua/


















https://gorod.dp.ua/photo/author.php?author_id=13506


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester...*



GJMarshy said:


> A few juicy pics from 20 Stories. A it difficult to avoid gore unfortunately due to the insane amount of coloured lights up there!


----------



## Art Nouveau City

Davidinho said:


> In fact Moscow has more than 50% of its territory in parks and forests. and it is the greenest global city in the world source.


They are grossly mistaken.



> Big cities around the world vary widely in terms of how big a role public parks and gardens play in their landscapes, according to data on 34 major global cities *from the World Cities Culture Forum*.


See the original source of information: 
http://www.worldcitiescultureforum.com/data/of-public-green-space-parks-and-gardens
^^
only 18% hno:


*Kyiv is the greenest European metropolis*:









https://photographers.ua/Gazda/


----------



## Davidinho

Art Nouveau City said:


> They are grossly mistaken.


Everybody is mistaken but you!



bus driver said:


> https://vk.com/id4215895?z=photo4215895_456245228%2Fphotos4215895





oltemont said:


> https://vk.com/bestroofers





Aleksey said:


> 23 августа 2018 со смотровой Око





mr. MyXiN said:


>





mr. MyXiN said:


>





rkspaz said:


> летаем пока погода хорошая)





Izus67 said:


> _Все фото увеличиваются по клику_
> 
> 
> 
> источник: https://www.flickr.com/photos/igolovach/albums/72157686600207912


----------



## Art Nouveau City

Davidinho said:


> Everybody is mistaken but you!





Davidinho said:


> Moscow has *more than 50%* of its territory in parks and forests


^^
This is a total lie. hno:

^^


Art Nouveau City said:


> Big cities around the world vary widely in terms of how big a role public parks and gardens play in their landscapes, according to data on 34 major global cities *from the World Cities Culture Forum*.
> 
> 
> 
> See the original source of information:
> http://www.worldcitiescultureforum.com/data/of-public-green-space-parks-and-gardens
> ^^
> only 18% hno:
Click to expand...

only 18%!

You put on a good front but anyone who is not stupid can tell that you're manipulating the facts. I think you do it intentionally.


----------



## Davidinho

Art Nouveau City said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> You put on a good front but anyone who is not stupid can tell that you're manipulating the facts. I think you do it intentionally.


You have serious problems with mental health. There are millions of resources where the share of parks and forests in Moscow is indicated as 54% and I am not responsible for the mistakes in the link you are referring to  source source source

"– Moscow has 450 square kilometers of green zones (54% of city surface), making it the greenest city in the world. That is equal to 27 square meters per person."

54% 

I am not arguing, Kiev is green too, because it was mostly developed under Russian Empire and Soviet union and Russian towns and cities tend to have lots of open spaces, parks and forests.


----------



## Art Nouveau City

Your stubbornness is only surpassed by your stupidity! First, I think you need to calm down, and second, stop lying. 



Davidinho said:


> "– Moscow has 450 square kilometers of green zones (54% of city surface), making it the greenest city in the world. That is equal to 27 square meters per person."


Please, give links to reputable international sources.



Davidinho said:


> I am not arguing, Kiev is green too, because it was mostly developed under Russian Empire and Soviet union and Russian towns and cities tend to have lots of open spaces, parks and forests.


Unfortunately, you're a provocateur. Kyiv has never been a Russian city, similarly Warsaw and Helsinki, which were part of the Russian Empire.


----------



## Art Nouveau City

Davidinho said:


> – Moscow has *450 square kilometers* of green zones (54% of city surface), making it the greenest city in the world. That is equal to 27 square meters per person."


^^


> Moscow's built-up city area has a land area measuring 970 square miles (*2,511 square kilometers*).
> https://www.worldscapitalcities.com/capital-facts-for-moscow-russia/


2,511 square kilometers -> 100%
450 square kilometers -> 17,92% = ~18%


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

^ You are both right. If you look at the official city boundaries of Moscow it gets quite clear.... there is a large rural area to the southwest of the main city that is officially part of the municipality. If you count that: 54%, if you exclude it: 18%


----------



## Dusty Hare

This is a slightly ridiculous argument. I looked into how much green space is in my own city, London, as I have always felt it to be quite a green city. I've found sources that say 47% and sources that say 18% and sources that say everything in between. With most cities,agreeing the boundary points seems virtually impossible and it depends entirely on how you look at these things. In the interests of diplomacy it is worth saying that both Moscow and Kiev look extremely green.


----------



## Davidinho

Art Nouveau City said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 2,511 square kilometers -> 100%
> 450 square kilometers -> 17,92% = ~18%


These 450 square kilometers of parks are ALL in the borders of OLD MOSCOW. So you cannot take the surface of new Moscow - 2,511 and manipulate like that. Old Moscow's area was 837 sqkm, 54% of which is 450 sqkm. While the so called New Moscow (the territory recently given to Moscow city) has an area of 1674 sqkm, some 90% of which are forests. I don't care why they take only the parks of the city within traditional borders and divide by the whole territory of the city.

90% of buildings and 95% of infrastructures of Kiev were built under the reign of Russian tsars/emperors and Soviet governors. Kiev's general development plan with its green territories was designed during Soviet times, no surprise it has so much open space areas.


----------



## ILTarantino

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> ^ You are both right. If you look at the official city boundaries of Moscow it gets quite clear.... there is a large rural area to the southwest of the main city that is officially part of the municipality. If you count that: 54%, if you exclude it: 18%


*Rome* is the most green city in Europe (*67%* of its "comune").


----------



## Art Nouveau City

Davidinho said:


> While the so called New Moscow (the territory recently given to Moscow city) has an area of 1674 sqkm, some 90% of which are forests. I don't care why they take only the parks of the city within traditional borders and divide by the whole territory of the city.


You must be crazy to believe such nonsense. All green areas are counted. I think you should read it: https://www.archdaily.com/883707/satellite-images-ranks-europes-greenest-and-not-so-green-cities



Davidinho said:


> 90% of buildings and 95% of infrastructures of Kiev were built under the reign of Russian tsars/emperors and Soviet governors.


:rofl::rofl:

Russian buildings (Russian architecture) make up approximately 1-2% of the total number of Kyiv's buildings. For example, the Russian classicism is practically not present in the historical center of Kyiv. Most historical buildings were built in the Ukrainian Baroque style and Art Nouveau. 

All new terminals at two Kyiv's airports were built in the 2010s. Old Soviet terminals are not exploited. In fact, almost all public transport is new, with the exception of some trams and subway cars.


----------



## Davidinho

Art Nouveau City said:


> You must be crazy to believe such nonsense. All green areas are counted. I think you should read it: https://www.archdaily.com/883707/satellite-images-ranks-europes-greenest-and-not-so-green-cities
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Russian buildings (Russian architecture) make up approximately 1-2% of the total number of Kyiv's buildings. For example, the Russian classicism is practically not present in the historical center of Kyiv. Most historical buildings were built in the Ukrainian Baroque style and Art Nouveau.
> 
> All new terminals at two Kyiv's airports were built in the 2010s. Old Soviet terminals are not exploited. In fact, almost all public transport is new, with the exception of some trams and subway cars.


I am not speaking about architecture style and you know it well. Most buildings in Kiev were built in 19th-20th centuries, when it was under Russian rule. Most streets, bridges, metro lines and stations, heating systems, electric supply systems etc were built in 50's-80's of the 20th century


----------



## mlody89

warsaw
















ny Maciejmagras.pl


----------



## Art Nouveau City

Davidinho said:


> I am not speaking about architecture style and you know it well. Most buildings in Kiev were built in 19th-20th centuries, when it was under Russian rule. Most streets, bridges, metro lines and stations, heating systems, electric supply systems etc were built in* 50's-80's of the 20th century*


*1.* Russia is not the Soviet Union. Russia was one of the republics of the USSR, as for example California is one of the U.S. states.

*2.* In Kyiv, virtually the entire Soviet infrastructure has undergone a major renovation or was decommissioned.

*Kyiv Light Rail in 1978* (Швидкісний трамвай): 
http://photos.wikimapia.org/p/00/06/75/81/80_big.jpg

*Nowadays*:
https://scontent.fiev12-1.fna.fbcdn...=56a42988250a727a1bdacc31610a9d38&oe=5C981C1F
https://scontent.fiev12-1.fna.fbcdn...=1d6caa904faf8b6fee18b1e69410e70d&oe=5CA6F418
https://i.imgur.com/YUIHlxW.jpg
https://scontent.fiev12-1.fna.fbcdn...=12af817679893007bbeaff4a8fdb9508&oe=5C9E142B
^^
Nothing to do with the Soviet infrastructure.


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Milan, Italy*









https://photographers.ua/photo/milan-1204274/


----------



## Virus TI

Art Nouveau City said:


> *1.* Russia is not the Soviet Union. Russia was one of the republics of the USSR, as for example California is one of the U.S. states.
> 
> *2.* In Kyiv, virtually the entire Soviet infrastructure has undergone a major renovation or was decommissioned.
> 
> *Kyiv Light Rail in 1978* (Швидкісний трамвай):
> http://photos.wikimapia.org/p/00/06/75/81/80_big.jpg
> 
> *Nowadays*:
> https://scontent.fiev12-1.fna.fbcdn...=56a42988250a727a1bdacc31610a9d38&oe=5C981C1F
> https://scontent.fiev12-1.fna.fbcdn...=1d6caa904faf8b6fee18b1e69410e70d&oe=5CA6F418
> https://i.imgur.com/YUIHlxW.jpg
> https://scontent.fiev12-1.fna.fbcdn...=12af817679893007bbeaff4a8fdb9508&oe=5C9E142B
> ^^
> Nothing to do with the Soviet infrastructure.


That's probably the most ridiculous debate I've seen in the whole internet in last few moths :bash:

Been to Moscow and Kyiv numerous times. Both cities are awesome. Both are very green. Both do have large parts built during the Sovient times, the buildings, the infrastructure, everything. Troieshchyna barely has any differences to Krylatskoe.


----------



## hugh

High rise geeks fighting over which city is more green, is enough to give you the blues.


----------



## cardiff

Canary Wharf from the Thames Barrier, London, UK by Gelderd55, on Flickr

London-279 by Jeremy Limerick, on Flickr









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Dt1j1hlWoAEVzhi.jpg:large


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILAN* 

this evening:









*Orcokahn*

>>>
Milano by carmelo carusotto, su Flickr

Milano Pinky Skyline by Luca Augello, su Flickr

2018-12-06_04-38-08 by gerry , su Flickr

IMG_8654 by Fondazione Giannino Bassetti, su Flickr

CityLife, Milano by Alessandro, su Flickr


----------



## artObserver

Moscow












































https://fotografersha.livejournal.com/


View of Moscow from high by Georgy Golovin, on Flickr


Moscow, "Mercury-City" and "Federation" towers of the "Moscow City" centre - The Moscow International Business Centre (MIBC), Presnenskaya Embankment (Naberezhnaya), Presnensky district. by Alexander SACALEVIC, on Flickr









source


----------



## cardiff

London Skyline by ED932/AJ-G, on Flickr

IMG_5333 by Cheese, on Flickr

Sunrise Speeding! by Luke Goodway, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

*M I L A N*








photo credits: claudiober | fabio polosa | antonio sergi | james nixon​


----------



## bus driver

MOSCOW




























Source
donstroy.com


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Kyiv, Ukraine*









Photo by Vlad Vasylkevych


















https://www.skypixel.com/users/aerozond


----------



## Amrafel

Recent Bratislava picture from Slovak user Stanley-SK.



stanley-SK said:


> Untitled_Panorama2 by Stanley SK, on Flickr


More towers coming


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^I would be happy to see Bratislava from now on more often in this thread.:cheers:


----------



## Broodjebami

You can post some skyline photos to convince people those 36 towers actually make for a nice skyline, higher or more isn’t necessarily nice.


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

Absolutely - let's see some Brussels skyline photos. Just because somewhere has more towers, doesn't make it a better skyline. Quality over quantity. Give me Manchester over Benidorm any day!


----------



## V.BOBR

My top 25:

1. London

2. Moscow

3. Paris 

4. Frankfurt

5. Istanbul 

6. Warsaw

7. Rotterdam

8. Milan

9. Madrid

10. Kiev

11. Vienna

12. Manchester

13. Ekaterinburg

14. Amsterdam

15. The Hague

16. Lyon

17. Barcelona

18. Birmingham

19. Brussels

20. Liverpool

21. Tallin

22. Dnipro (Ukraine) (Dnipro has two skylines
https://farm2.staticflickr.com/1807/43467940232_34f721b42d_b.jpg 
https://gorod.dp.ua/photo/usergorod/2018/10/22/125284.jpg )

23. Bratislava

24. Naples

25. Odesa (Ukraine. https://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/56099/266914518.38/0_2bcfbb_85dd8e63_XXXL.jpg )


----------



## TM_Germany

Bankfurt



il fenomeno said:


>


----------



## Lempke

Eindhoven


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow * by *darkie_one*


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Brussels*


Koekelberg / Flanders from above by VISITFLANDERS, auf Flickr



BXL skyline by http://visiteursdumonde.com, auf Flickr



Brussels skyline by Cédric Mayence, auf Flickr


----------



## london lad

Cracking shot taken from the NPAS in London of early morning on Christmas day


----------



## Art Nouveau City

^^
Large size photo:









https://twitter.com/NPASLondon/status/1077498137936302080


----------



## KlausDiggy

Milan



IThomas said:


> Photo Credit: Andrea Cherchi​


----------



## RokasLT

What is with Bratislava. lol 

Essen, Liverpool, Brussels, Naples, Ankara, Leeds, Oslo, Amsterdam, Tallinn, Vilnius, Monaco, Manchester, Baku, Batumi, Birmingham, Sarajevo, Izmir has better skylines.


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

RokasLT said:


> What is with Bratislava. lol
> 
> Essen, Liverpool, Brussels, Naples, Ankara, Leeds, Oslo, Amsterdam, Tallinn, Vilnius, Monaco, Manchester, Baku, Batumi, Birmingham, Sarajevo, Izmir has better skylines *in my opinion*.


Fixed. :cheers1:


----------



## RokasLT

SkyscraperSuperman said:


> Fixed. :cheers1:


:nuts:


----------



## RokasLT

*Maybe l'm blind. lol*
*Bratislava*


stanley-SK said:


> Untitled_Panorama2 by Stanley SK, on Flickr


*Sarajevo*
Sarajevo Skyline, Bosnia and Herzegovina by Reinier van Oorsouw, on Flickr








*Liverpool*







https://creativedundee.com/2017/02/dundee-tourism-events/liverpool-canvas-liv-001-liverpool-skyline/[/URL]
*Tallinn*


Leonardo M. Gaz said:


> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=152671444&postcount=13098


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

All the same, what you said is an opinion, not a fact. Other people may disagree with you (which they are perfectly entitled to do). So rather than bashing other cities and putting them down, just simply give your opinion with reasons. I personally think Bratislava is a wonderful city, having been there in person.


----------



## RokasLT

SkyscraperSuperman said:


> All the same, what you said is an opinion, not a fact. Other people may disagree with you (which they are perfectly entitled to do). So rather than bashing other cities and putting them down, just simply give your opinion with reasons. I personally think Bratislava is a wonderful city, having been there in person.


l'm not bashing other cities, but Bratislava SKYLINE, not city it self, still developing, most highrises still being build or will be build.


----------



## YalnızAdam

DELETED Be happy now.


----------



## e2ek1el

Well, not really European, but impressive change


----------



## RokasLT

e2ek1el said:


> Well, not really European, but impressive change


*Rules are rules. *


Yellow Fever said:


> 6.* Both Russia and Turkey are categorized on SSC as part of the European section and therefore both countries are accepted as full European nations in our forum.*


----------



## der muttt

the rules don't prohibit someone stating that Izmir is not in Europe!


----------



## justproject

dgero83 said:


> No, the technological university is the white one with the hole on a side.


yup, I was talking about that one. 

Also there are 55 story twin towers topping out on the other side of the city, with 6 new skyscrapers to be built near the alphabetic tower. construction of a 185 meter Babbilon tower will also continue in 2019.


----------



## RokasLT

*Las Vegas of the Black sea aka Batumi*

Technical issues or redevelopment?


----------



## the man from k-town

Frankfurt


Malerblick Kronberg by gsphoto.ffm, auf Flickr


----------



## artObserver

Perm, Russia


gorkill said:


> https://vk.com/bigsmokegrove?z=albums137120528


Yekaterinburg


Umformer said:


>





Umformer said:


>











https://www.e1.ru/news/spool/news_id-65710211.html









https://vk.com/te_ekb?z=photo-32182751_456377702%2Falbum-32182751_00%2Frev


----------



## SASH

Broodjebami said:


> Benidorm has a lot of towers, not a nice skyline.


Benidorm has got a nice Skyline, but lot of not so nice buildings.


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

>>>scroll

Rotterdam, avond panorama drie beelden 2018 by wimsingel, on Flickr


----------



## goodybear

justproject said:


> That building with the spire was supposed to be a technological university. As the project failed, now they're turning it into a hotel and a block of high-end apartments. It objectively is terrible, but construction of new silk tower will kick off soon in that very area and hopefully it will overshadow that ferries wheel.


Why did they remove the ferris wheel? Is it just temporary while the conversion is being done?

Edit: Just noticed that the building has two holes with the ferris wheel in the hole that isn't visible on the photos. :facepalm:


----------



## justproject

goodybear said:


> Why did they remove the ferris wheel? Is it just temporary while the conversion is being done?
> 
> Edit: Just noticed that the building has two holes with the ferris wheel in the hole that isn't visible on the photos. :facepalm:


correct


----------



## justproject

*Tbilisi*


----------



## Union Man

Interested to know forumers favourite skyline photos from 2018?

Two of my favourite photos of 2018 of London. 2019 will see even more skyscrapers rising across Europe. Hope everyone has a good year! :cheers:

















London from the Rooftops


----------



## Axelferis

P A R I S LA D E F E N S E


Vue sur la Défense depuis la passerelle de l'Avre (I) by obiwan-carter-71, sur Flickr

La défense by o coeur de la photo, sur Flickr

La defense by Benoit photography, sur Flickr​


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Vienna*


vienna skyline by Elisabeth patchwork, auf Flickr



skyline of vienna by blockedEngines, auf Flickr



Alte Donau_Panorama2_7500p by Alfred Kaipel, auf Flickr




The Rock by MMGrafix, auf Flickr


----------



## Davidinho

Msk



oltemont said:


> https://vk.com/bestroofers


----------



## Skylinelover12

My current top 3

1- Moscow
2- Istanbul
3- Frankfurt


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester...*



jrb said:


> Instagram.


----------



## Art Nouveau City

Skylinelover12 said:


> My current top 3
> 
> 1- Moscow
> 2- Istanbul
> 3- Frankfurt


^^


Skylinelover12 said:


> My current top 10
> 
> 1. *Paris*
> 2. Moscow
> 3. Istanbul
> 4. Frankfurt
> 5. London
> 6. Rotterdam
> 7. Warsaw
> 8. Milan
> 9. Benidorm
> 10. Madrid


:lol:


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Odessa, Ukraine*


596A4875 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


596A4924 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


596A4982 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


















https://dumskaya.net/news/vse-plyazhi-s-drona-086543/









http://killstar-max.livejournal.com/


----------



## IThomas

M I L A N​
Milan skyline and the Monviso (3,841 m; the highest mountain of the Cottian Alps) as seen from Bergamo's Upper Town.



















Photo Credit: Mirco Bonacorsi

Video in 8K


----------



## Tiaren

Frankfurt bulking up:
scroll--->








by Adama (http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de/forum/showpost.php?p=621371&postcount=347


----------



## meteoforumitalia

my current top10

1) London
2) Moscow
.
.
3) Paris
4) Frankfurt
5) Warsaw
.
.
.
6) Milan
7) Rotterdam
8) Vienna
9) Madrid
10) Manchester


I don't personally consider Istanbul fully European, so I didn't put it into the list. In any case it would be somewhere in the group among Paris/Frankfurt/Warsaw

Among Ukranian and other Russian cities I can't really distinguish a proper skyline, just huge clusters of high-rise residential blocks spread everywhere


----------



## Kirk Stones

meteoforumitalia said:


> my current top10
> 
> 1) London
> 2) Moscow
> .
> .
> 3) Paris
> 4) Frankfurt
> 5) Warsaw
> .
> .
> .
> 6) Milan
> 7) Rotterdam
> 8) Vienna
> 9) Madrid
> 10) Manchester
> 
> 
> I don't personally consider Istanbul fully European, so I didn't put it into the list. In any case it would be somewhere in the group among Paris/Frankfurt/Warsaw
> 
> Among Ukranian and other Russian cities I can't really distinguish a proper skyline, just huge clusters of high-rise residential blocks spread everywhere




This list looks about right for me. Not sure about Vienna at 8 as it looks like it's stuck in the 1970's in the pics above, but the rest looks bang on the money.

Also agree with some of the Russian and Ukranian cities needing more iconic and defining features in their skylines.

Regarding Istanbul well I've seen some folk put up pics of Vladivostok in this European forum when it's around 700 miles from Sapporo :lol::lol:


----------



## Kirk Stones

Also what is it with some posters wanting to be an internet police in this place and continually digging up quotes from the past , comparing old lists and recent lists ? Opinions change. Peoples opinions are allowed to change. Mine are ALWAYS changing as I see newer pics or pics of cities from fresher angles. Let it go.


----------



## Sky HI

edit


----------



## cardiff

Changing London by David Flett, on Flickr

London skyline by Pascal, on Flickr

The City by Tom Knowles, on Flickr


----------



## marcobruls

The thing to me that makes London and Paris stand out is that you dont have to take a picture from a perfect angle; they have gone beyond that point.
I wish the architecture in europe had a more local identity.
Lots of glass "could be anywhere' buildings.


----------



## RokasLT

*Vilnius, LT*


----------



## meteoforumitalia

^^ very nice tiny cluster for Vilnius. hope they gonna build more, cause it has a lot of potential


----------



## RokasLT

meteoforumitalia said:


> ^^ very nice tiny cluster for Vilnius. hope they gonna build more, cause it has a lot of potential


*There are few project on the way, but public organizations, green political ideologs interfere, and almost all the big projects, that are near the center in the new city center are in delay. Some project were canceled in the past.*

*Canceled:*
https://i.imgur.com/OREcyA4.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/kHu04bh.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/nNjy6KY.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/2n2YYyU.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/d9TPNTF.jpg

*In delay:*
https://i.imgur.com/vgQEj7X.jpg
*Reduced height*
https://i.imgur.com/7P19QHw.jpg


----------



## Notarobot

In my opinion London takes the cake with Moscow and Paris coming very close and tied in second place.

After those 3 I see a lot of nice skylines developing all over Europe, with Madrid, Frankfurt, Warsaw and Milan standing out.


----------



## picard_bs

Kirk Stones said:


> Regarding Istanbul well I've seen some folk put up pics of Vladivostok in this European forum when it's around 700 miles from Sapporo



So, let's put 札幌市 in the European list too! :lol:



.


----------



## dermutt

London


----------



## Davidinho

meteoforumitalia said:


> my current top10
> 
> Among Ukranian and other Russian cities I can't really distinguish a proper skyline, just huge clusters of high-rise residential blocks spread everywhere


Oh really? IMHO Yekaterinburg and Kiev are way better than Milan 

Yekaterinburg


Demisgr77 said:


>





Demisgr77 said:


>





Demisgr77 said:


> photo by Umformer:
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Quicksilver

Third London cluster at Nine Elms is forming nicely.

By lumberjack
2P2A3324 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## Davidinho

picard_bs said:


> So, let's put 札幌市 in the European list too! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> .


Let's put القاهرة‎ in the European list too, it is closer to Athens than London; and it is closer to Athens than Sapporo is to Vladivostok. Haven't you learnt yet that being European is not defined by the geographical distance but rather by political, economic, cultural and associative ties.


----------



## cardiff

Manchester

Skyline Panorama by Christian Hegarty, on Flickr

Skyline by Christian Hegarty, on Flickr









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DuzYlifWwAARNt2.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DvKvV3EXgAAKh6Z.jpg


----------



## der muttt

Manchester is coming along well, still a way to go, needs those Trinity island (if they are still calling them that) ones built.


----------



## PJH2015

der muttt said:


> Manchester is coming along well, still a way to go, needs those Trinity island (if they are still calling them that) ones built.


The development / construction company behind the Deansgate Square skyscrapers (and many other across the city) have recently bought out the Trinity Islands site, so expect progress soon! - https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/renaker-buys-trinity-islands-from-allied-london/

There are a number of developments U/C and in the pipeline that should make a huge difference to the skyline over the next few years


----------



## dminer

Warsaw boom. 202, 195, 140, 2x130, 85 rising


inwestorStrategiczny said:


>


----------



## Kirk Stones

I see the usual GEEK BORES and their "liking" acolytes are out in force on this thread &#55357;&#56846;&#55357;&#56397;


Nobody gives a FLYING MONKEY whether ISTANBUL or ANKARA or VLADIVOSTOK are in EUROPE or ASIA or THE PACIFIC RIM .. 



Now do one geeks ... &#55357;&#56397;


London still tops for me. 


Some folk on here just don't get that


----------



## Dusty Hare

Kirk Stones said:


> I see the usual GEEK BORES and their "liking" acolytes are out in force on this thread &#55357;&#56846;&#55357;&#56397;
> 
> 
> Nobody gives a FLYING MONKEY whether ISTANBUL or ANKARA or VLADIVOSTOK are in EUROPE or ASIA or THE PACIFIC RIM ..
> 
> 
> 
> Now do one geeks ... &#55357;&#56397;
> 
> 
> London still tops for me.
> 
> 
> Some folk on here just don't get that


😴😴😴


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Riga, Latvia*









https://photographers.ua/photo/1219019/


----------



## Bligh

marcobruls said:


> The thing to me that makes London and Paris stand out is that you dont have to take a picture from a perfect angle; they have gone beyond that point.
> I wish the architecture in europe had a more local identity.
> Lots of glass "could be anywhere' buildings.


Both of your statements are true in my opinion. I think the identity thing is a problem that many global Cities are experiencing.


----------



## Sky HI

^^
This skyscraper (150m) with this detail will be build in Rotterdam city center. I hope this give us a trend in detail designed skyscrapers for the future


----------



## frankfurtgermany

I think Manchester can turn In to one of the nicest skylines in Europe if they don’t go completely rogue like London in random skyscrapers, but keep it clean designs with a tiny bit of futuristic in it.


----------



## Iluminat

marcobruls said:


> I wish the architecture in europe had a more local identity.
> Lots of glass "could be anywhere' buildings.


It's Europe that came up with the idea to cover buildings in class or to remove decorations to keep it clean and the rest of the world just adopted it.


----------



## marcobruls

Iluminat said:


> It's Europe that came up with the idea to cover buildings in class or to remove decorations to keep it clean and the rest of the world just adopted it.


Is it? i bet most "random" people would associate large glass towers with american cities and these days east asians.

That cluster in Moscow does seem to have that russian "feel" about it; im just not a fan of planned clusters. I love towers built on the street like in london and frankfurt. 
But thats just my personal pref  im picky af :lol:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Oslo, Norway*


Low fog clouds over Oslo by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Benidorm, Spain*


Benidorm by Terry, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Vilnius, Lithuania*


Vilnius: view from tower of St. Johns Church by zug55, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Liverpool, United Kingdom*


Nautica by Graham Morris, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Reykjavik, Iceland*


reykja_2 by Stefan Gross, on Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

Frankfurt


Skyline in Black and White by Frawolf77, auf Flickr


----------



## marcobruls

More The Hague spam ;0)








Source

uc this year:
5x70m 
4x90m
3x100m
1x120m

The city councilman of construction will release more info on the higher towers this spring....hopefully. Edit: apparently he released a lot of info today 0.o >>>click<<< thanks to @life for posting the awesomesauce 
globe 130m + 160m
spiegelpaleis 135+180m
kiss&ride HS 160m +160m 
These are planned next to the tall black building on the left.
Lots of good stuff coming soon tm


----------



## michal a.

I love the architectural aspect of Haga's and Rotterdam's skylines. Very good taste imho.


----------



## RokasLT

*Bjørvika, Oslo*


muster said:


> Source Aftenposten
> Photo Hans O Torgersen


----------



## RokasLT

*Vilnius*


----------



## der muttt

Del!


----------



## BenjaminBern

Some great shots on these last pages and not only the usual suspects. Nice.


----------



## Scouse_manc

The Hague has a great skyline for a city it's size


----------



## cardiff

London Docklands by drone by Sam Moore, on Flickr


----------



## hugh

dgero83 said:


> There is no problem in dreaming. The UK is even sleepwalking at the moment.


Thus far, poor old London seems to struggle on ... 

http://www.mori-m-foundation.or.jp/english/ius2/gpci2/


----------



## bus driver

Moscow










Source https://donstroy.com/zhilye-kompleksy/serdtse-stolitsy?id=hod-stroitelstva


----------



## LDN N7

Looks cold and bleak. No thanks.


----------



## bus driver

LDN N7 said:


> Looks cold and bleak. No thanks.


Middle of winter, -10С, of course it's cold here!


----------



## RokasLT

*In this photo, Neva tower with those cranes looks like Sears tower. *


bus driver said:


> [url=https://flic.kr/p/2cGG8sZ]
> DSC_7396 by Игорь Поляков, on Flickr


----------



## PJH2015

A selection of some of Manchester's developing clusters from over the past month -


*Southern Gateway Cluster (Deansgate Square, Beetham Tower, Axis*) 



jrb said:


> Instagram.


*NOMA (CIS Tower - once the UK's tallest tower!, Angel Gardens, 1 Angel Square - Coop Headquarters)*



jrb said:


> Instagram.


*Greengate (100 Greengate, Two Greengate, The Residence)*



MatthewDalrymple said:


> 26th Nov.


*Oxford Road (Circle Square, Liberty Living, The Assembly)*



jrb said:


> Instagram.





Scouse_manc said:


> The view on the Mancunian way is crazy, even more impressive when you get near Deansgate Square


----------



## cardiff

Canary Wharf and Eat London by Darren Wood, on Flickr

Square Mile by Hemzah Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## Josedc

Warsaw all the way! It is impressive how the city has grown despite having being destroyed... the skyline is amazing too!


----------



## RokasLT

Josedc said:


> Warsaw all the way! It is impressive how the city has grown despite having being destroyed... the skyline is amazing too!


Also Frankfurt.


----------



## nookie

OMG! :eek2:



bus driver said:


> Moscow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source https://donstroy.com/zhilye-kompleksy/serdtse-stolitsy?id=hod-stroitelstva


----------



## jackass94

LDN N7 said:


> Looks cold and bleak. No thanks.


It's called winter 
Anyway, does that picture actually look depressing? Because I've seen a lot of people saying that about similar photos of Russian (or any other place that gets, you know, wintery winters) cities. I mean, it will be green and lively in a few months but god imo it looks so charming the way it is.


----------



## jackass94

Josedc said:


> Warsaw all the way! It is impressive how the city has grown despite having being destroyed... the skyline is amazing too!


Top-5, a few supertalls and it will be competing with London, Paris, Moscow and Frankfurt (although I don't really adore the latter so Warsaw is 4th for me)


----------



## der muttt

Dusty Hare said:


> The democratic crisis has been brought on purely by Brexit. Other than that there is no democratic crisis. Sort out Brexit and this will also be sorted.
> 
> Segregation of the population? How?
> 
> Rising numbers of conflicts? Where?
> 
> Rising numbers of crimes? It is not massively rising (some types of crime are decreasing) and this may be reversed if the government spends a bit more on the police (which seems likely). I don't think rising crime is problem limited to London.
> 
> I'm not sure any of these things will affect London's skyline which, at the moment and despite a looming Brexit, continues to grow and grow.


london is probably the least segregated major city in the world!

it"s not Paris or Stockholm!


----------



## meteoforumitalia

^^ Asia


----------



## Kirk Stones

1 london
2. Moscow
3. Istanbul
4. Paris
5. Warsaw
6. Frankfurt
7. Rotterdam
8. Manchester
9. Madrid
10. Naples


----------



## Kirk Stones

To the posters above arguing Moscow is bigger than London. It is not. 

London's metro is 18 million ... Moscow's population takes in a territory the size of Belgium lol lol .. 



London is bigger than Moscow. City on city. :bash::cheers:


----------



## hugh

^ The erudition never flags.


----------



## Dober_86

Nope. Moscow's agglomeration amounts to 17 million, covering the area of 5,7 thousand km2. That's far from the size of Belgium which is over 30K km2.


----------



## vvolkov

Moscow under construction buildings 150 + inside Moscow ring road:

1) Neva Towers 345м/79fl; 296,9м/65fl



2) Capital Towers 3 х 267/61fl



Render


3) Wellton Towers 195,2м/58fl; 178,7м/53fl; 162,2м/48fl



Render


4) Сбербанк-Сити 193м/47fl; 168м/41fl



Render


5) D1 2х191м/59fl



Render


6) Silver 182м/53fl

Render


7) Небо 3 х 176м/52-51fl



Render


----------



## vvolkov

8) Headliner 3 х 174,9м/53fl; 158,4m/48fl



Render


9) Crystal/Union Park 49?fl

Render


10) Алкон III 168м/31fl



Render


11) Пресня Сити 3 х 156м/44fl





12) Савеловский сити 3 х 155,6м/47fl



13) ЗИЛАРТ 150м/40fl

Render


----------



## Marsupalami

Moskow
London
Paris
Istanbul
Warsaw


----------



## vvolkov

On hold buildings & projects with a high degree of implementation (150 +) inside Moscow ring road:

1) 01 МДЦ 404м/104fl/project

Render


2) Grand Tower 283,4м/62fl/On hold



Render


3) Нескучный Home&SPA 262м/73fl/On hold



Render


4) 20 МДЦ ~250m/60fl/project

Render


----------



## meteoforumitalia

Kirk Stones said:


> To the posters above arguing Moscow is bigger than London. It is not.
> 
> London's metro is 18 million ... Moscow's population takes in a territory the size of Belgium lol lol ..
> 
> 
> 
> London is bigger than Moscow. City on city. :bash::cheers:


Moscow has got 12.5 million inhabitants already inside its municipality, hence it's already much bigger in this...but everybody knows this


----------



## Axelferis

Istanbul has a lot of towers but the result is not so exciting for eyes.
No real personality in shapes.


----------



## meteoforumitalia

Axelferis said:


> Istanbul has a lot of towers but the result is not so ecting for eys.
> No real personality in shapes.


I agree with that...perhaps it's also due to the fact that the city is located on hills and so some views from the lower parts are cut


----------



## Edil Arda

meteoforumitalia said:


> ^^ Asia


There are some rules in this thread, 


Yellow Fever said:


> Its time to have a new thread for this popular discussion but as usual there are some strict rules for all members to follow and after consulting with the admins a few more rules have been added...
> 
> 1. Only skyline photos of the *modern* skyscrapers allowed. Showing any low rises or old buildings skylines will be considered trolling.
> 
> 2. All discussion must be in civil manner, no names calling, personal attacks and city/country bashing.
> 
> 3. Non skyline related topic will be deleted.
> 
> 4. No confrontation in any kind with the mods in charge of this section, offenders will be given infraction or even suspension. Always express your concern via PMs.
> 
> 5. Think before you post and makie sure your posts are complied with all the rules.
> 
> 6.* Both Russia and Turkey are categorized on SSC as part of the European section and therefore both countries are accepted as full European nations in our forum.*
> 
> 7. Remember this is a thread of skylines, not individual skyscrapers
> 
> 8. All photos must be properly sourced and please do not post more than 5 pics per entry.
> 
> We reserve the right to delete any photo that we find not fit in this thread and lock it if necessary.
> 
> 
> Please contact QuantumX or me if you have any further question.
> 
> Thank you for your cooperation!
> 
> :cheers:


----------



## LDN N7

meteoforumitalia said:


> Moscow has got 12.5 million inhabitants already inside its municipality, hence it's already much bigger in this...but everybody knows this


 
London has greater population per square mile. Making the streets far more busy.


----------



## LDN N7

RokasLT said:


> *In this photo, Neva tower with those cranes looks like Sears tower. *



You mean Willis Tower


----------



## Yellow Fever

LDN N7 said:


> You mean Willis Tower


People in Chicago still call it Sears Tower even the name has been changed.


----------



## RokasLT

LDN N7 said:


> You mean Willis Tower


I'm old school :smug:


----------



## RokasLT

Yellow Fever said:


> People in Chicago still call it Sears Tower even the name has been changed.


Yeah. l lived there for 2,5 years, all people calls it SEARS.


----------



## LDN N7

Just stating the facts.


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

I'm not an American and even I still call it the Sears Tower. :lol: Just personal preference.


----------



## Yellow Fever

When I was in Chicago I talked to some locals about Willis Tower and they said: "You mean Sears Tower?".


----------



## Davidinho

LDN N7 said:


> London has greater population per square mile. Making the streets far more busy.


Yeah, you know everything about Moscow's not busy strеets... I mean the streets in Moscow, not the postindustrial outskirts you see in this thread.


----------



## Skylinelover12

Istanbul look amazing and beautiful imo.


----------



## der muttt

The streets in Moscow are nothing like as crowded as the streets in London. People just don't seem to walk around as much in Moscow as they do in London and Moscow is not AS full of people from all around the world. 

And Russian cities generally don't seem to have great shopping areas encouraging people to walk about.


----------



## bus driver

LDN N7 said:


> Just stating the facts.


Yes...

London

Total 607 sq mi
Density14,500/sq mi 

Moscow
Tota l2,511 km2 (970 sq mi)
Density 4,581.24/km2 (11,865.4/sq m)

... and no.

Moscow City area includes "New Moscow" - 1500 square kilometers of forests and fields with a population of only 250 thousand.

"Old Moscow" ( true one) has an area of 670 square miles and a density of 18,000 persons per square mile.

Guys, Moscow has 200+ 100+m, 1300+ 20+ floors and 10,000+ 11+ floors buildings at the moment, more than London dreams to have in the future, having a comparable area of urban development.

But I still like the skyline of London, because all of his few high-rise buildings gathered in one place, but hundreds of Moscow highrises scattered throughout the city.


----------



## cardiff

Canary Wharf and Wood Wharf sunset by Rupert Sliwa, on Flickr

Elephant & Castle by Ashley, on Flickr

London Skyline January 9 2019 (2) The View from Hackney at 3 Miles by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr


----------



## Davidinho

der muttt said:


> The streets in Moscow are nothing like as crowded as the streets in London. People just don't seem to walk around as much in Moscow as they do in London and Moscow is not AS full of people from all around the world.
> 
> And Russian cities generally don't seem to have great shopping areas encouraging people to walk about.


You're a competent expert of Moscow's empty streets! What else can you say about Moscow? Your observations are rather interesting and important for us.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Berlin*


Berlin II by ! NonO !, auf Flickr


Berlin Berlin Berlin by Paulius Mielinis, auf Flickr


----------



## cardiff

City of London skyline by ED932/AJ-G, on Flickr

Canary Wharf and Wood Wharf sunset by Rupert Sliwa, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

*Milan*


Porta Nuova Skyline, Milano by Alessandro










https://www.instagram.com/p/BsdhFLfFvqu/​


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*


Winter evening by thomas brenac, sur Flickr


----------



## ancov

Moscow, non-IBC skyline.











By: https://vk.com/leonadze?w=wall1541756_9912










https://vk.com/bestroofers










By Aleksey


----------



## willman87

*MADRID*









http://www.eleutera.org/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/Madrid-Night-Wallpaper-984x470.jpg










https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4468/23821068498_a2460101f2_b.jpg









https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4728/38749908534_c315f96f66_b.jpg


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILAN*


20181231-CHR08324 by CCCHHHRRR, su Flickr


20181231-CHR08384 by CCCHHHRRR, su Flickr


CityLife, Milano by Alessandro, su Flickr


Torre Solaria, Milano by Alessandro, su Flickr


Milano Skyline by Alessandro, su Flickr


Porta Nuova Skyline, Milano by Alessandro, su Flickr


Porta Nuova, Milano by Alessandro, su Flickr


Porta Nuova, Milano by Alessandro, su Flickr


Porta Nuova Skyline, Milano by Alessandro, su Flickr


Porta Nuova Skyline, Milano by Alessandro, su Flickr


Porta Nuova Skyline, Milano by Alessandro, su Flickr










--> source: https://corso22.com/










By Andrea Cherchi, source: https://blog.urbanfile.org/2018/06/...lio-per-vedere-milano-da-unaltra-prospettiva/










By Andrea Cherchi, source: http://blog.urbanfile.org/wp-content/uploads/2018/06/2018-05-30_Panorama_Tasteontop_Ristorante_5.jpg


opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## RokasLT

Mmmmmmmmm Italy


----------



## Dober_86

ancov said:


> Moscow, non-IBC skyline.


Это что и где? :nuts:


----------



## bus driver

Dober_86 said:


> Это что и где? :nuts:


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=155606148#post155606148


----------



## Union Man

Ok, so I have to do this ever so often. 

Can we please remember to adequately source photos properly - it really isn't that hard to supply a hyperlink to the source. 

The main reason why we do this not just out of courtesy to the creator of the image, but as to not hold SSC liable for copyright and fair-use guidelines. 

Finally, images that show girls in a seductive pose or where they take up the entirety of the foreground, masking the majority of the background of the skyline are not allowed. Blame Google not me, it may seem bizarre and non-offensive to you, but to Google Adsense etc it's a big no - no advertisement, no money for SSC to run its servers.

++ One final thing I promise. If you know that you're posting another member of SSC photos make sure you give extra credit to them i.e post their user name or quote tweet their post (Sometimes it's good to actually PM them for permission or even ask them to post it here themselves - I know some posters here would rather they get the 'likes' themselves, but it's beneficial that its creator gets the most praise.


----------



## mlody89

warsaw

























https://www.facebook.com/pg/BLOGUSZ/photos/?ref=page_internal
http://blogusz.pl/portfolio/


----------



## chest

London Canary Wharf...


----------



## ogonek

Moscow



alexeiefimov said:


>


----------



## Art Nouveau City

Dober_86 said:


> Это что и где? :nuts:


English is the only language we are using in the international forums of the SkyscraperCity.


----------



## AJIekc

Art Nouveau City said:


> English is the only language we are using in the international forums of the SkyscraperCity.


captain obvious


----------



## Art Nouveau City

^^
Russian humor is very primitive. hno:
And never use the Russian in the international threads of the SkyscraperCity.


----------



## Erhan

*Istanbul*

Maslak cluster to the left and Levent to the right

İstanbul / Maslak by Burak Fatih Ulutaş, on Flickr

Mostly Levent

Karşıdan Maslak - Skyscrapers from the other side of Bosphorus by Bekir Şerifoğlu, on Flickr









https://500px.com/photo/290050247/sunset-time-on-bosphorus-by-caglar-atalay

Levent

Istanbul_2018 (821) by Faruk Koçak, on Flickr

Mecidiyeköy

Istanbul_2017 (232) by Faruk Koçak, on Flickr

Istanbul by Ciro Miguel, on Flickr

Mecidiyeköy to the left Zincirlikuyu to the right









https://500px.com/photo/290928313/ortakoy-night-and-the-bridge-by-caglayan-sonmez

Outskirts of Istanbul, Buyukcekmece. Mostly residentials, the TV tower is https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Endem_TV_Tower 









https://500px.com/photo/291047043/bahara-özlem-by-abdullah-görçin

Messy Kartal









https://500px.com/photo/212894029/yakacık-aydos-by-arif-Şahin

Kozyatagi









https://500px.com/photo/266077113/ataŞehİr-3-by-Özcan-yılmaz

Urban Life by ugur can, on Flickr

Atasehir









https://samblog.sehir.edu.tr/portfolio/umraniye-workshop/?lang=en

20180503_013: Istanbul, Hilton Kozyatagi by Gary Thornton, on Flickr

Bomonti

SDQH1755 by Osman Tümay, on Flickr

IMGP3970 by Rafael Jiménez, on Flickr

Umraniye









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdMTJ6iwv5E

Kadiköy

DSC_9114 by Oleg Naydis, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Ackerveense plas-8.jpg by Maarten Westenberg, on Flickr
Ackerveense plas-51.jpg by Maarten Westenberg, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Rotterdam as seen from The Hague

Photo by SSC forum member 'hoogbouw010'


hoogbouw010 said:


> Vanuit Den Haag (3 januari 2019):


----------



## KlausDiggy

weirdo said:


> Still a beautiful skyscraper city :cheers: There was once a time in SSC when Frankfurt was the undisputed #1 modern European skyline - back when Moscow only had a tall university building and London had three boxy highrises in Canary Wharf, Swiss Re and a big Ferris Wheel.
> 
> I think only London has clearly caught up with Frankfurt still, but many beautiful modern skylines in Europe are going to catch up soon. Apart from Moscow there's Paris La Defense, Milan, etc. Though I'm very happy for Frankfurt's old town revival.



Frankfurt will be able to keep up with last mentioned cities.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


Frankfurt Skyline by gsphoto.ffm, auf Flickr



eibomz said:


> Source: Blende 10, Fotocommunity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Marko


----------



## weirdo

KlausDiggy said:


> Frankfurt will be able to keep up with last mentioned cities.


I hope so. When I first got fascinated by skyscrapers in my youth, Frankfurt is one of my favorite skylines. I love how its skyline still looks a little bit conservative and central even with little growth. The Messeturm and Commerzbank are also two of my favorites from the past.


----------



## Sky HI

"Rotterdam still stuck in the seventies" -> The nimby factor is very high in Rotterdam, difficult Review Committee and former European financial crisis. Fornunately there are a lot of high rise projects coming up now.


----------



## artObserver

Moscow


CGI said:


> Олег Токарев





CGI said:


> Станислав Казнов





CGI said:


>


----------



## WUNDER-BAUM

dubaibobby said:


> Still looks pretty much the same like back in 1989. Our communist politicians do not like tall buildings. :nono:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pics by me


Is there any chance that this situation depends on the past ? Hitler wanted to build high buildings in his capital, like Die Große Halle











maybe persons who now decide on the look of the Capital have some kind of prejudice .. ?
todays look of Berlins skyline is boring and ugly...


----------



## Kirk Stones

mr205063 said:


> Fixed


Unfixed :bash:


Berlin has no Skyline , WHY ??? :nuts:


1. London
2. Istanbul
3. Paris
4. Warsaw
5. Rotterdam
6. Manchester
7. Leeds
8. Vienna
9. Birmingham
10. Madrid


----------



## cardiff

Winter Lights 3 by Steve, on Flickr

London at night by Jorge Láscar, on Flickr

London at Dusk by John Hall, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Frankfurt am Main, Germany*

Frankfurt am Main by Martin.Merz, on Flickr


----------



## Sagle333

*Kirk Stones*, you forgot about Moscow on your list.
BTW Moskow's skyline is OK. Towers are nice, but I think are too close itselves and look some like be build by only one insane investor. 
It is unhuman scale, we can see really good on the first CGI's pic, quoted by artObserver above, how it is. Of course it's winter and snow on the ground now, but even at the summer I saw is not live there, I mean public space, squares, greenery, parks, whatever. Only glass, concrete, asphalt and cars.


----------



## bus driver

Sagle333 said:


> *Kirk Stones*, you forgot about Moscow on your list.
> BTW Moskow's skyline is OK. Towers are nice, but I think are too close itselves and look some like be build by only one insane investor.
> It is unhuman scale, we can see really good on the first CGI's pic, quoted by artObserver above, how it is. Of course it's winter and snow on the ground now, but even at the summer I saw is not live there, I mean public space, squares, greenery, parks, whatever. Only glass, concrete, asphalt and cars.


1. Yes, it's winter
2. Yes, there are few green places
3. It's still a construction site mostly.

At the same time, more and more people appear there, and this place will be more alive with time.


son_of_the_sun said:


> Будничный сити. Подумал что лучше сюда, так как видно окружение и людей в нём.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Фото Игоря Мухина.





portugaletz said:


> Немного снимков озеленения, МАФ и прочего. Дело потихоньку продвигается. Территория в районе БН и IQ начинает робко напоминать об утопающем в зелени квартале мечты, который рисовало воображение, когда мы смотрели на макет ММДЦ в каком-нибудь седом 2005.
> 
> DSCF5415
> 
> DSCF5422
> 
> DSCF5424
> 
> DSCF5427
> 
> DSCF5426
> 
> P.S. Если залезть с камерой в кусты, так и вовсе можно создать иллюзию, будто башни в лесу...



4. I like the coldness and inhumanity of the MIBC, it creates a stunning contrast with the rest of the city, very futuristic.









Автор vk.com/regane








lanchevsky









https://pp.userapi.com/c837237/v837237611/21aa1/qAO6ypVOuVg.jpg









https://vk.com/bestroofers?z=photo16865321_456239321%2F81cd83a897820b1308


----------



## WUNDER-BAUM

^^ i think that he meant street life, you showed pictures with people yes but most of them just work in those towers after the work it looks like empty space.


----------



## Sky HI

Den Haag (The Hague)


----------



## AJIekc

Sagle333 said:


> *Kirk Stones*,


he is a troll
he go toilet every page in this thread


----------



## meteoforumitalia

Art Nouveau City said:


> Frankfurt am Main by Martin.Merz, on Flickr


wow, what a picture!


----------



## Davidinho

WUNDER-BAUM said:


> ^^ i think that he meant street life, you showed pictures with people yes but most of them just work in those towers after the work it looks like empty space.


Yes it is not a shopping/leisure/culture district yet, it is a business district and is very far from the city center. However when the central core is finished with cinemas, exhibitions, malls and restaurants the district will be more lively. Moreover the new residential blocks being built all around MIBC are going to add dozens of thousands of people. MIBC is a desert turn into a city with 6 supertalls. It needs some time to become as busy as the city center


----------



## bus driver

WUNDER-BAUM said:


> ^^ i think that he meant street life,


Me too.



> you showed pictures with people yes but most of them just work in those towers


no, most of them are visitors To the Central Core (Afimall) and tourists






> after the work it looks like empty space.


Like any other business center, like Canary Wharf, La Défense?



Nikomoto said:


> Moscow never sleep by Dmitrii Baikov, on Flickr


----------



## WUNDER-BAUM

Davidinho said:


> Yes it is not a shopping/leisure/culture district yet, it is a business district and is very far from the city center. However when the central core is finished with cinemas, exhibitions, malls and restaurants the district will be more lively. Moreover the new residential blocks being built all around MIBC are going to add dozens of thousands of people. MIBC is a desert turn into a city with 6 supertalls. It needs some time to become as busy as the city center


Its island surrounded by highways and river with a big mall connected with metro that suck people from the streets, i really doubt that this will become...


https://www.google.com/maps/@55.751...4!1sps9YKvjk78tgl3zqTL3obg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## cardiff

Manchester









https://scontent.flhr2-1.fna.fbcdn....=6a4b5243f71c6f342467f1a3c251805e&oe=5D017596

Manchester Deansgate by Wojtek Gurak, on Flickr









https://scontent.flhr2-1.fna.fbcdn....=65e9a9d6860146917d398bfb711d2ff4&oe=5D00E211


----------



## KlausDiggy

*The Hague*


The Hague Skyline by Christopher A. Dominic, auf Flickr


The Hague by Bart van Damme, auf Flickr


Skyscrapercity The Hague by Roel Wijnants, auf Flickr


Skyline, Den Haag by Senad, auf Flickr


----------



## Ares2018

Turbosnail said:


> All these rankings are ridiculous.. considering there are only 4/5 cities in Europe that have enough tall buildings to be of any significance it's pretty pointless.
> 
> ..and bloody embarrassing that when Manchester gets a couple of buildings that look like slightly taller council blocks, UK forumers suddenly rate it up there with Moscow, London, Paris, Warsaw and Frankfurt.


Totally agree with you !!!Including Manchester and Liverpool in Top Europeans is totally ridiculous!!
They are cities with a good evolution but they are very far from Warsaw Rotterdam Frankfurt and even Madrid that has 4 towers of 250 meters an one more in progress that form a cluster..


----------



## Ares2018

I want to make it clear that all cities have a place in this forum but beware of creating tops that are far from reality...
For example Barcelona has many tall towers scattered around the city but I can not think of putting it on any Top because it does not deserve it.


----------



## cardiff

Liverpool

Liverpool Sunrise by Si Kenyon, on Flickr

Liverpool Skyline at Night. by dave.mcculley, on Flickr

5DMk3-20150930-8129 by Siddharth Jayaraman, on Flickr

Pier Head, River Mersey by Phil Longfoot Photography, on Flickr

031a by alfplant2009, on Flickr

First Ferry to Liverpool by nick davidson, on Flickr


----------



## der muttt

Totally agree with you !!!Including Manchester and Liverpool in Top Europeans is totally ridiculous!!
They are cities with a good evolution but they are very far from Warsaw Rotterdam Frankfurt and even Madrid that has 4 towers of 250 meters an one more in progress that form a cluster."

It's not "totally ludicrous" Manchester is just beginning and yet its tallest building is considerably higher than Rotterdam's, There are not many provincial cities in western Europe with a 200m tower, in fact there are not that many capital cities with one...and Warsaw?...maybe next year.


----------



## Art Nouveau City

Ares2018 said:


> I want to make it clear that all cities have a place in this forum but beware of creating tops that are far from reality...
> For example Barcelona has many tall towers scattered around the city but I can not think of putting it on any Top because it does not deserve it.


You're right.
For example, Kyiv (my hometown) has 650 high-rise buildings above 20 floors, i.e. significantly more than Warsaw or Frankfurt, but the Kyiv skyline, unfortunately, does not look so good.
Unfortunately, many people are not able to objectively assess their hometown and home country.


----------



## cardiff

Portsmouth

Portsmouth,UK by John Ackerley Photography, on Flickr

'My Sunset City' by Trevor Owen, on Flickr

Gunwharf Quays, Portsmouth by Gregouill, on Flickr


----------



## Ares2018

der muttt said:


> Totally agree with you !!!Including Manchester and Liverpool in Top Europeans is totally ridiculous!!
> They are cities with a good evolution but they are very far from Warsaw Rotterdam Frankfurt and even Madrid that has 4 towers of 250 meters an one more in progress that form a cluster."
> 
> It's not "totally ludicrous" Manchester is just beginning and yet its tallest building is considerably higher than Rotterdam's, There are not many provincial cities in western Europe with a 200m tower, in fact there are not that many capital cities with one...and Warsaw?...maybe next year.


Again, all European cities have a place in this forum but if we talk about Top Manchester-Liverpool they are in the queue..And much less in a top 5 or in a top 10..There are many cities that are not talked about here, such as Vienna..Milan..Amsterdam........even Benidorm


----------



## Ares2018

Anyway, I've always had a doubt in this forum ...
This is the forum of the city with more skyscrapers in Europe, the best cluster of skyscrapers or the best urban development ... this last one does not need to have skyscrapers?


----------



## der muttt

Rotterdam has some nice buildings but both Warsaw so far and Rotterdam have failed to actually pull a skyline together in the way that Manchester is doing. And I''ve seen Milan and Amsterdam on here plenty of times.

Western Europe is bereft of skylines, I see no reason why Manchester can not be included rather than Warsaw for example.


----------



## Aaron Indie

Some people take opinion polls too seriously. :nuts:
We just express personal preferences. Should we only favour the cities you think are great?


----------



## Aaron Indie

Ares2018 said:


> Madrid that has 4 towers of 250 meters


And Torre Cepsa is the ugliest one.  It looks like a giant computer server. Even Manchester's Arndale looks better.


----------



## Ares2018

der muttt said:


> Rotterdam has some nice buildings but both Warsaw so far and Rotterdam have failed to actually pull a skyline together in the way that Manchester is doing. And I''ve seen Milan and Amsterdam on here plenty of times.
> 
> Western Europe is bereft of skylines, I see no reason why Manchester can not be included rather than Warsaw for example.


comparing Manchester with Warsaw is like comparing New York with Lapland ... awake ... there are other lands beyond your island!


----------



## Ares2018

Aaron Indie said:


> And Torre Cepsa is the ugliest one.  It looks like a giant computer server. Even Manchester's Arndale looks better.


The architect of that tower is Mr. Norman Foster.
To say that this skyscraper is ugly is to have little criterion and objectivity ... what a shame it is not in London because it would surely be the best...


----------



## cardiff

Birmingham

Birmingham by scrappy nw, on Flickr

Birmingham by scrappy nw, on Flickr

in Birmingham by Konstantin Ivanov, on Flickr


----------



## goodybear

^^


Yellow Fever said:


> Its time to have a new thread for this popular discussion but as usual there are some strict rules for all members to follow and after consulting with the admins a few more rules have been added...
> 
> 1. Only skyline photos of the *modern* skyscrapers allowed. *Showing any low rises or old buildings skylines will be considered trolling.*


While Manchester, Liverpool etc. certainly don't have the best modern skylines in Europe, they still have modern high rises. The post above is clearly trolling. 

Edit: Post got deleted.


----------



## SoboleuS

*Warszawa* (also known as Warsaw) 



REDHATT said:


> Z Drone in Warsaw:


Source: https://www.droneinwarsaw.com/galeria/



lenin said:


>


Source: https://www.facebook.com/pg/drjonstudio/photos/?tab=album&album_id=449038352190422


----------



## French-Polish_Man67

Warsaw : Pictures by Kafarek


----------



## Broodjebami

Imagine unironically saying that Manchester has a better skyline than Warsaw or Rotterdam.


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Frankfurt am Main, Germany*

The richness and diversity of rural and urban landscapes in Europe is a distinctive feature of the continent. :cheers2:









https://www.flickr.com/photos/frawolf77/33658175656/


----------



## Pew

That and pesticides


----------



## Ares2018

TofuCity said:


> You are clearly affected and agitated, hence your 2 pages of ranting and spitting your dummy out like a baby. Please go away, you're ruining the thread once again you fool.


Yes it is true I confess you are absolutely right!
Yesterday I fell into a terrible depression ... today in the morning I went to the doctor .. I was very scared .. I felt a strong pain in my belly ... and then the doctor told me not to worry ... then he told me that closed the mouth he pressed my abdomen and puuuuuuuuuufffffff everything out and like new ... uuufff in the end all right! They were just gases !!!!
AAAAyyyyss the truth is that ... you think that this absurd discussion affects me when I only spend 2 minutes a day to see four comments and photos in this forum ... it's a shame ... here the day is sunny and the Sea breeze caresses my face ... I'm at peace ...
Get out and do the same ... well ... if the weather allows it!
This is a forum of opinion sr toofeo or tufea or tochocho perdon tufu..a respect for the diversity of opinions!


----------



## Londonsouthlondon

This forum is nuts. I suggest a dose of lithium for a few.


----------



## dgero83

Where there is controversy you can find dusty hare. I am amazed at how some people never doubt themselves.


----------



## Dusty Hare

dgero83 said:


> Where there is controversy you can find dusty hare. I am amazed at how some people never doubt themselves.


Aah Dgero83. You've come to join Ares 2018, your brother-from-another-mother. Another forum for you and another stupid post. Time to stop wasting everyone's time, including your own.


----------



## Ares2018

Dusty Hare said:


> Aah Dgero83. You've come to join Ares 2018, your brother-from-another-mother. Another forum for you and another stupid post. Time to stop wasting everyone's time, including your own.


It seems that there is a hooligan in the forum !! Wow, from London what a coincidence!
As I put myself at the same height as you ... you're going to see! because I have a lot of imagination to tell you where you come from, who is your mother and father and what they do ... moderation please!


----------



## Dusty Hare

The funny thing is Ares (are those last two letters the correct way around?) that you have made yourself pretty unpopular on here by the nonsensical drivel that you post. Virtually every time you post someone feels compelled to have a pop at you. Do you ever ask yourself why? 

Calling for the mods is particularly childish (a common theme with you) but I have to agree. The mods should take action so that the rest of us don't have to continue to be irritated by your juvenile rantings.


----------



## Ares2018

Dusty Hare said:


> The funny thing is Ares (are those last two letters the correct way around?) that you have made yourself pretty unpopular on here by the nonsensical drivel that you post. Virtually every time you post someone feels compelled to have a pop at you. Do you ever ask yourself why?
> 
> Calling for the mods is particularly childish (a common theme with you) but I have to agree. The mods should take action so that the rest of us don't have to continue to be irritated by your juvenile rantings.


The last comments I made to them I put a little sense of humor ... I did it because I felt attacked.
The truth is that it is very radical to express an opinion in a forum and that some radicals attack you as if they were Hooligans.
The comments about Manchester is simply an opinion, surely the city has many good things, but in this forum we talk about architecture and I am very sorry that I do not like the towers that stand there ... but I love that they are built.
Anyway, I recognize that it is better to do something than do nothing and that has its merit.
I am very surprised that the people here have said that Paris does not like it because it has little height ... Others have said other things about other cities and nothing happens.
Here there is no attack on any nation .. please ... we are all brothers and members of the European Union ... aaayyysss was a joke!
I want to say that I am your friend ...


----------



## london lad

London

Jason Hawkes doing what he does best.



































https://twitter.com/jasonhawkesphot


----------



## Sky HI

The Hague today with beautiful weather


----------



## Art Nouveau City

Ares2018 said:


> we are all brothers and members of the European Union


Hmm... The United Kingdom said goodbye to the EU, and Ukraine, Switzerland, Russia & Turkey were never members of the EU. The EU is only half of Europe.


----------



## cardiff

2018 12 03 - The City at night 1a by Les Hutchinson, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Bratislava, Slovakia*


Bratislava, Slovakia by Csaba&[email protected] Wanders, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

Sky HI said:


> The Hague today with beautiful weather


Own work ?

If not, please add the picture credits below.


----------



## Sky HI

Of course own work, and I live in The Hague


----------



## Sky HI

Rotterdam today


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*


La Défense By Night by EC2015, sur Flickr


La Défense Lever de Soleil by EC2015, sur Flickr


La Défense Lever de Soleil by EC2015, sur Flickr


----------



## French-Polish_Man67

Warsaw (by Fredi)


----------



## 2G2R

Warsaw! I really like the skyline! Carry-on!


----------



## vincent1746

Paris along the Seine River :
































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## regis15

French-Polish_Man67 said:


> Warsaw (by Fredi)


It looks like the whole city is under construction  

Amazing Warsaw. I'm completely sure that in 10 years we will have another top skyline

I hope Madrid will be like this when Madrid nuevo norte begins construction.


----------



## AJIekc

Art Nouveau City said:


> ^^ and better than any Russian city, with the exception of Moscow.


Nein, Kiev)


----------



## regis15

Art Nouveau City said:


> ^^ and better than any Russian city, with the exception of Moscow.


And better than any German city, with the exception of Frankfurt


----------



## Sky HI

The Hague from my home


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester...*


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Kyiv, Ukraine*









https://www.instagram.com/i_s_m_y_k/


















Pics by Max Marko









Photo by Alex


----------



## meteoforumitalia

AJIekc said:


> better than manchester :lol:


but technically not european city ("if you look at the rules of this forum...bla bla bla" expected in 3....2....1....)


----------



## Iluminat

It ain't better but certainly comparable


----------



## Ares2018

*Barcelona..Sagrada Familia in progress (180mts in 2025)*


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Zagreb, Croatia*


South-Southwest by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

City of London skyline by ED932/AJ-G, on Flickr









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DwZSG7ZX4AAmZPf.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DzorSlYX4AcuCqT.jpg:large









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DzWqH7XX4AAQi74.jpg:large









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DzthEVdWoAccpwC.jpg:large









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DoFZbcdXcAM-nn0.jpg:large


----------



## Dober_86

Zagreb, Kiev. Come on...


----------



## Art Nouveau City

^^ 
Man, even Vladivostok was in this thread, and Zagreb looks much better, not to mention Kyiv.

BTW, Vladivostok is your hometown. And hell, I can even sympathize with you.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


Night view from Lohrberg, Frankfurt by espederle, auf Flickr


Night view from Lohrberg, Frankfurt by espederle, auf Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Haze / Smog of Manchester England by Dave Bou, on Flickr









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DzbvW_RWwAATKH0.jpg:large









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Dz_pge5WwAAa6sU.jpg:large


----------



## der muttt

London, not my pics, stolen from The Guardian. Brace yourselves for upcoming exciting pics of Croydon...


----------



## Davidinho

Art Nouveau City said:


> ^^
> Man, even Vladivostok was in this thread, and Zagreb looks much better, not to mention Kyiv.
> 
> BTW, Vladivostok is your hometown. And hell, I can even sympathize with you.


I think there was a kind of misunderstanding. I am sure Dober-86 liked both posts.


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw








New next skyscrapers








200m








135m


----------



## der muttt

very nice Warsaw.


----------



## der muttt

London from Greenwich by My Solo Travel... Taken from London forum. 

London viewed from Greenwich by My Solo Travel, on Flickr


----------



## Roxven

der muttt said:


> Looking good Warsaw! is that the view from Prague?


Nope. Judging by angle i guess it's Ochota.


----------



## der muttt

Ah yes OCHOTA!!!

When I wrote that comment 'Warsaw' was represented by a blank screen.. some 
thing like this--, 

Warsaw.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






obviously a problem with uploading that has now been rectified!...


----------



## Art Nouveau City

der muttt said:


> London from Greenwich by My Solo Travel... Taken from London forum. https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


In recent years, London is Europe's undisputed leader in high-rise construction. :cheers2:

Upd. 
And I do not see any rivals in the next decade.


----------



## Quicksilver

CW skyline is almost doubled just in 1 year:



Trav said:


> Photos taken nearly 1 year apart. You can see how much this has shot up.
> 
> 1 years change by My Solo Travel, on Flickr


----------



## soren5en

Dober_86 said:


> Zagreb, Kiev. Come on...


oh really?come on... what are you doing here? are you lost?


----------



## cardiff

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DzWqH7XX4AAQi74.jpg:large









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DroauKiX4AM8XBS.jpg:large









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DqVkHMKXQAA_vby.jpg:large


----------



## eibomz

Frankfurt


----------



## IThomas

*T O R I N O*



























photo credit: Valerio Minato​


----------



## goodybear

Adding to the previous changes of Canary Wharf pictures...crazy to think this was taken from the same spot only around 24 years apart.

1995








source

2019

London viewed from Greenwich by My Solo Travel, on Flickr


----------



## Skabbymuff

^ Ha! Love this post. I remember I had a picnic with friends up on Greenwich Observatory hill (this spot) on my 18th birthday in 1998 because I wanted to see one of the only few skyscrapers in London at the time. I was actually amazed by the view from up there even then (you can see the city of London also from there)! For over 20years I wished London had a decent skyline with skyscrapers, and now its happened I half can't believe that it has!


----------



## KlausDiggy

Definitely too much London/UK posts here hno:

We should see more of Paris, Moscow, Warsaw or Rotterdam.rost:


----------



## der muttt

^ London never really had a skyline back then, St Pauls, Natwest Tower, BT tower, the Barbican, council blocks, mainly Victorian roof tops-- all of which you can still see. For such a vast city with no stunning natural backdrop, mountains or sea, it was underwhelming, which is why I've no time for people claiming that tall buildings "ruin the skyline" it's like saying that Baby Jesus ruins Xmas.


----------



## der muttt

KlausDiggy said:


> Definitely too much London/UK posts here hno:
> 
> We should see more of Paris, Moscow, Warsaw or Rotterdam.rost:


Croydon?


----------



## cardiff

KlausDiggy said:


> Definitely too much London/UK posts here hno:
> 
> We should see more of Paris, Moscow, Warsaw or Rotterdam.rost:


Then post some!


----------



## cardiff

See, they arnt hard to find!

La Défense, Paris, France by Douglas Stanton, on Flickr

Place de la Nation by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

Skyline Old & New by A.G. photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Avangard-55

KlausDiggy said:


> Definitely too much London/UK posts here hno:
> 
> We should see more of Paris, Moscow, Warsaw or Rotterdam.rost:


OK.

Moscow Winter by Evgeny Grabovsky, on Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

Quicksilver said:


> CW skyline is almost doubled just in 1 year:


now it needs a 300+ m not to make that skyline flat


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

I think some people should stop complaining about seeing pictures of UK cities here. It's not hard to get a picture and post it. If you think there are "too many pictures of UK cities", then go and do something about it, post some pictures of other European cities since there are plenty of them floating around the internet. :lol:


----------



## der muttt

SkyscraperSuperman said:


> I think some people should stop complaining about seeing pictures of UK cities here. It's not hard to get a picture and post it. If you think there are "too many pictures of UK cities", then go and do something about it, post some pictures of other European cities since there are plenty of them floating around the internet. :lol:



We've only just started...got Battersea/Nine Elms/Vauxhall coming on stream now.:lol:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Not the best, but the humble skyline of Skopje  Just for change if you got tired of the European skyline giants 

February Sunset by Nikola Gizharovski, on Flickr


----------



## hugh

meteoforumitalia said:


> now it needs a 300+ m not to make that skyline flat


Yes, even one, would make a difference.


----------



## Skabbymuff

^ Amazing Paris shots!


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Istanbul, Turkey*









https://photographers.ua/SergeyTEMIRENKO/album/69870/


----------



## vincent1746

^^


regis15 said:


> Where were these photos taken?






























Paris La Défense pictures were taken from Parisis Hills, more specially from Cormeilles Hill (150m) in Argenteuil / Franconville, 9 kilometers north west of La Défense. Very nice and quiet place for a panorama of west Paris region.


----------



## Dober_86

regis15 said:


> It's very strange when you say there's only one skyscraper under construction because when people posted photos of Vladivostok in this thread I can see there are many cranes and buildings on hills. Are there many on hold buildings there?


No wonder, he said about skyscrapers proper (150+m), not some wannabes. We should distinguish between highrises and scrapers. Just one surprises you, well, how about the number of 'scrapers in the cities often featured here? Vienna has just 3 of them, Milano - 4, Madrid - 5, even Rotterdam just 7. Not that many, not dozens of them, as a matter of fact. (data according to skyscrapercenter.com)


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Malaga, Spain*


Catedral de la Encarnación de Málaga by Almer Steegstra, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Benidorm, Spain*


(046/19) Benidorm dorado by Pablo Arias López, on Flickr



58/2019 by Salvador Mira, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Madrid, Spain*









https://www.facebook.com/pg/adtypespain/photos/?ref=page_internal









https://photographers.ua/AndriyKosenko/


----------



## Kosolap

Davidinho said:


> Actually from some angles when Lakhta is seen behind high-rise residential buildings it does form a skyline...


From most of the angles actually










PS
Winter came back to St. Petersburg


----------



## hipi(sk)

Bratislava


----------



## cancan-izmir

*Izmir*

I took today,


----------



## 2G2R

cancan-izmir said:


> I took today,



I can't see your pic mate... hno:hno:hno:


----------



## 2G2R

A lot of new buildings in Bratislava, i like that! 





hipi(sk) said:


> Bratislava


----------



## hipi(sk)

2G2R said:


> A lot of new buildings in Bratislava, i like that!


I like the contrast of the Communist/modern/old era captured in there

If no crisis will appear, or retarded functionaries will not hit against, they should start another 7-10 new high rise constructions 80-168m in that area within next two years.


----------



## 2G2R

Someone here could post the link of the projects thread we can see on the background? 

Thxs.


----------



## 2G2R

Benidorme looks like a little HK! Me gusta Benidorme! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:





JuanPaulo said:


> *Benidorm, Spain*
> 
> 
> (046/19) Benidorm dorado by Pablo Arias López, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 58/2019 by Salvador Mira, on Flickr


----------



## hipi(sk)

2G2R said:


> Someone here could post the link of the projects thread we can see on the background?
> 
> Thxs.


https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=sk&tl=en&u=https://www.yimba.sk/nivy-tower

https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=&sl=sk&tl=en&u=https://www.yimba.sk/sky-park


The planned: 

https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=&sl=sk&tl=en&u=https://www.yimba.sk/ister-tower
https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=&sl=sk&tl=en&u=https://www.yimba.sk/mlynske-nivy-center
https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=&sl=sk&tl=en&u=https://www.yimba.sk/portum
https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=&sl=sk&tl=en&u=https://www.yimba.sk/rezidencia-bottova
https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=&sl=sk&tl=en&u=https://www.yimba.sk/sky-park-offices
https://translate.google.com/transl...k/eurovea-congress-tower-panorama-business-iv
https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=&sl=sk&tl=en&u=https://www.yimba.sk/klingerka
https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=&sl=sk&tl=en&u=https://www.yimba.sk/eurovea


----------



## 2G2R

Thanks for the links. I really enjoy : 1/Eurovea 2, 2/Nivy Tower, 3/ Sky Park and last one Portum.


----------



## Edil Arda

2G2R said:


> I can't see your pic mate... hno:hno:hno:


----------



## vincent1746

Paris la Défense from Asnières Bridge :



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Kirk Stones

la Defense looks amazing the closer you are. Further away it needs more height and more varied height.


----------



## Dober_86

Check_Mate said:


> The city of Harbin in China across the border is about 60 million as for Korean cities yes they are less in population but in comparison they still counted in millions as opposed to Vladivostok that only has 500k , trust me once population in Vladivostok hits a million plenty of Skyscrapers will be around.


:nuts: Are you trolling? Harbin proper is around 7 million, Greater Harbin is 10 million. Vladivostok is 633 thousand, greater Vladivostok is over 800 thousand. A far cry from your figures out of thin air.


----------



## Check_Mate

Dober_86 said:


> :nuts: Are you trolling? Harbin proper is around 7 million, Greater Harbin is 10 million. Vladivostok is 633 thousand, greater Vladivostok is over 800 thousand. A far cry from your figures out of thin air.


Oh really I never lived in Vladivostok nor in Harbin but it was just an assumption thanks for the correct info.


----------



## der muttt

Dusty Hare said:


> I literally cannot wait. Will it be any closer to Europe by then too?


Yes, If they build them to the West, Vladivostock will only be about 10,8882 km's from Berlin rather than 10,8883. Should be able to see it from The Eiffel tower.


----------



## W-Hawk

Saint Petersburg


Twert said:


> Игры с объективом и Лахтой


----------



## bus driver

Moskau by our beloved *Night City Dream*



_Night City Dream_ said:


>


----------



## Dusty Hare

der muttt said:


> Yes, If they build them to the West, Vladivostock will only be about 10,8882 km's from Berlin rather than 10,8883. Should be able to see it from The Eiffel tower.


That may just finally settle the debate on this thread about whether Vladivostok deserves to be on here


----------



## Dusty Hare

werner10 said:


> ^^
> Whatever - on the matter of Vladivostok. It has a nice skyline for a medium sized city!
> So, for those who feel offended: _Don't worry about a thing. Everything is gonna be allright _(in the spirit of Bob Marley)...!
> 
> Furthermore, we once decided that cities in Turkey and Russia would be discussed here in this thread. Its silly to try to suggest otherwise time and time again... (if you don't like it - you're free to start a thread somewhere else on this forum based on your own norms).
> 
> In sum, Vladivostok definately rules in its own way! Thanks for posting pictures of that rarely mentioned city in western media...
> And now over to the current situation in *Amsterdam*:


Relax. There is nothing sinister going on and I've got nothing against the city. Just having a bit of fun at the expense of a city that is thousands of miles from Europe and with a truly forgettable skyline. In that sense it is amusing as it doesnt seem to satisfy the criteria as suggested by the thread title!!! 

Poor old Vladivostock.


----------



## cardiff

Canary Wharf Sunrise by Gareth Milner, on Flickr

City of London. March 2019. by JENNA LEE, on Flickr

View to Central London. by Sorin Bogdan, on Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

Frankfurt





























my own pics


----------



## Kirk Stones

Check_Mate said:


> Vladivostok
> 
> 
> @CopyRight Dimas89



Is in Japan :lol:


----------



## Kirk Stones

London and Paris are the best skylines and I cannot separate them.


----------



## Kirk Stones

Art Nouveau City said:


> https://photographers.ua/RoorJuri/album/80634/



:cheers:


----------



## hugh

^ I don't think many here care very much on your take, you have essentially troll status.


----------



## Ingenioren

Zicht op Brussel vanop Zuidertoren by bram_souffreau, on Flickr


----------



## vincent1746

Paris la Défense From Suresne Bridge :























































From Levallois Bridge :





































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## dirtyfinger

martm said:


> z piątku:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oryginał:
> https://i.imgur.com/Ysom0vi.jpg


Warsaw's financial district core moving to the west


----------



## Check_Mate

Ekaterinburg 

Copy Right Umformer


----------



## Check_Mate

Novosibirsk 

By psy Trancer


----------



## Lord Parsifal

Warsaw.


----------



## Beholder

Lord Parsifal said:


>


That's a rare perspective for Warsaw: I like the old/new contrast.





Hello fromt The Hague, NL:


Okidokio said:


> Funda.nl


----------



## Gerrytirol

Viennas skyline during sunset by Patrick Stargardt, on Flickr


----------



## Union Man

Canary Wharf - London

View of Canary Wharf from Greenwich by Janis Meeks, on Flickr


Greenwich by Wayne Devaney, on Flickr


Greenwich by Wayne Devaney, on Flickr


----------



## Leeds No.1

der muttt said:


> If Leeds has ever appeared here it was along time ago because I've never seen it.


A slightly newer pic  On track to change quite dramatically this year with a new tallest building rising.


----------



## Quicksilver

One of my favorite hill and view in Leeds. Always reminded me London a bit from that spot.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*



eibomz said:


> Source: MartinGI, fotocommunity


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## hseugut

Canary wharf : you have a cluster.


----------



## Check_Mate

Samara

Copyright Turbulence


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*Gaziantep, Turkey*









https://www.instagram.com/iconova27/









https://www.instagram.com/iconova27/









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DoMmqbcXkAAX2MN.jpg


----------



## AbidM

Leeds No.1 said:


> A slightly newer pic  On track to change quite dramatically this year with a new tallest building rising.


Hilly cities have a height advantage!


----------



## der muttt

hseugut said:


> Canary wharf : you have a cluster.



I think Henry The Eighth would have been startled if he'd woken up one morning peered out of his window and spied that across the river...(i like to ponder these juxtapositions :nuts


----------



## WUNDER-BAUM




----------



## Vladivostok2012

werner10 said:


> ^^
> Whatever - on the matter of Vladivostok. It has a nice skyline for a medium sized city!
> So, for those who feel offended: _Don't worry about a thing. Everything is gonna be allright _(in the spirit of Bob Marley)...!
> 
> Furthermore, we once decided that cities in Turkey and Russia would be discussed here in this thread. Its silly to try to suggest otherwise time and time again... (if you don't like it - you're free to start a thread somewhere else on this forum based on your own norms).


It is right. In spirit, in thought, we are Europeans living in Asia^^^^


Dober_86 said:


> *Источник.*


----------



## Scouse_manc

Just not a fan of that city. Other Russian cities are amazing, Vlad is . Anyway, Canary Wharf alone puts London at number 1 for me


----------



## Quicksilver

Scouse_manc said:


> Just not a fan of that city. Other Russian cities are amazing, Vlad is . Anyway, Canary Wharf alone puts London at number 1 for me


It's like tiny Mumbai, same shaped Peninsula and randomly placed buildings.


----------



## cardiff

God what is with the hate with cities like Leicester and Nottingham and British cites in general, whether intended or not it seems like jealousy to me.

Manchester









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D1JyRFxXgAAZmEI.jpg:large









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DytVHOdW0AAYC28.jpg:medium









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D1d-R0QWoAE4GKq.jpg


----------



## cardiff

https://scontent.flhr2-2.fna.fbcdn....=3e00c7bf99d087dafbdd387efd238af7&oe=5D1728BF


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*Bonn, Germany*









http://www.dw.com/image/17397205_304.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DtZ6mFMWwAAogzK.jpg









https://d2whcypojkzby.cloudfront.net/imageRepo/6/0/96/207/343/cgnbo-exterior-0019-hor-clsc_R.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*Dusseldorf, Germany*









http://www.picture-your-city.com/files/Fotos/Duesseldorf/Duesseldorf 2014-9.jpg









by Heiko Kunde









http://www.fotocityguide.de/fcg_photos/medienhafen/duesseldorf-medienhafen_104.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*Tbilisi, Georgia*









https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=156244206&postcount=2000









https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=156244206&postcount=2000









https://img.itinari.com/pages/image...f-1241e13621f0-aquatarkuss.jpg?ch=DPR&w=1200&


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Hamburg*


hamburg by frank wolf, auf Flickr


St. Pauli Piers by patuffel, auf Flickr


[email protected] St Georg_Hotel Atlantic_Hamburg-5A-1500 by Jan-Arwed Richter, auf Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Cardiff UK

Cardiff Skyline Panorama by Nick Dallimore, on Flickr


----------



## soren5en

KlausDiggy said:


> [email protected] St Georg_Hotel Atlantic_Hamburg-5A-1500 by Jan-Arwed Richter, auf Flickr






























_sr5n_



> St. Pauli Piers by patuffel, auf Flickr
















































_sr5n_


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*Dortmund, Germany*









https://led-bilder.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/dortmund.png


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*Donetsk, Ukraine*









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/reilalex/view/910304/


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*Chelyabinsk, Russia*









by Данил Ромодин - https://vk.com/d.romodin?z=photo75863255_456239095/album75863255_00/rev









https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=145491707&postcount=21716









https://hotelvidgof.ru/upload/iblock/4e2/4e29d24027dc87eefee1a2534608cd90.jpg


----------



## Check_Mate

Perm

This city started to move away from the Soviet look into more modern one!

Copyright Gorkil


----------



## Check_Mate

Irkutsk

Copyright irkman


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*Portsmouth, UK*

EKA_2660 by Jevgenijs Kuprijevics, no Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*

https://abload.de/img/20190304frankfurtsky2vjs6.jpeg

by Pepper (DAF)

:cheers:


----------



## markfos

Warsaw
by Muminn


----------



## markfos

One more pic by rafarrlo


----------



## firoz bharmal

Frankfurt is missing here.....!


----------



## iEvgeny

Tallinn, Estonia


----------



## eibomz

Frankfurt








Source: FNP


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Milano*


Skyline | Milan, Italy 2019 by Andrius Aleksandravičius, auf Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*London, UK*


London - Isle of Dogs by Andy Gocher, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^That's no skyline :hmm:


----------



## Lord Parsifal

Construction site of the soon-to-be Tallest Skyscraper of the entire European Union (Varso Tower, to the left)


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*Minsk, Belarus*









https://i.vimeocdn.com/video/614074594_960.jpg









http://belarusfeed.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/10-1-1024x683.jpg









http://belarusfeed.com/fleeting-beauty-minsk/


----------



## Davidinho

Art Nouveau City said:


> Moscow is the first?
> Istanbul is... second? :nuts:
> 
> Only a madman (or a Russian) can put Moscow above London.
> 
> vs.


0 supertalls vs. 7 supertalls. Nice try 

It is not madness to prefer one city over another. It is madness - or better said hysteria - to criticize such a preference.



Strogo Lexa said:


>


----------



## Art Nouveau City

^^
Moscow's supertalls remind me of a glass with pencils on an empty table. :lol:



Check_Mate said:


> Problem is bullying is a trend in this thread unfortunately the mods not doing much about it, Art city Noveau and his/her ilk use profanity on regular basis just because you like a certain city, sometimes it feels like some contributors in this thread are straight outta psychiatric ward.


You're lying. I never use foul language. 

P.S. The word "shit" is acceptable in any conversation.


----------



## Dusty Hare

Davidinho said:


> 0 supertalls vs. 7 supertalls. Nice try
> 
> It is not madness to prefer one city over another. It is madness - or better said hysteria - to criticize such a preference.


Small point but London does have one supertall. 

Good skylines are not all about height. It is about how the skyline works as a whole. 

I happen to think that the Moscow cluster is Europes best but London's overall skyline is better. I also think the Paris skyline would be best of it had just a couple of taller buildings. Just a personal opinion.


----------



## Davidinho

Art Nouveau City said:


> ^^
> Moscow's supertalls remind me of a glass with pencils on an empty table. :lol:


Yes. Rather elegant pencils on an empty table that has a lot of place for developing another 5 supertalls by 2023 and several highrise residential districts, plus a transportation hub. That's a matter of time 

Old is gold


V_mih said:


> https://vk.com/bestroofers





CGI said:


> Автор - Глеб Хлопунов





Izus67 said:


> *Виды из окон*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://presnya.city/views





DzhendoyanV said:


> Несколько бомбических фоток от Марины Лысцевой
> 
> 
> 
> Источник


And don't forget that Moscow's skyline is not limited to only MIBC


----------



## Art Nouveau City

^^ The skyline of London is impressive much more than Moscow's skyline.


----------



## Check_Mate

Art Nouveau City said:


> ^^
> Moscow's supertalls remind me of a glass with pencils on an empty table. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> You're lying. I never use foul language.
> 
> P.S. The word "shit" is acceptable in any conversation.


You not worthy responding to as you clearly lack manners and respect!


----------



## Check_Mate

Davidinho said:


> 0 supertalls vs. 7 supertalls. Nice try


Exactly Moscow beats London in every category 
In 300m+, in 200m+, and In 100m+

Those who like London tend to show small part of Moscow skyline vs an aerial view of the whole city of London
It will be fairer to capture the whole of Moscow skyline only then we can compare


----------



## Davidinho

Art Nouveau City said:


> ^^ The skyline of London is impressive much more than Moscow's skyline.


Well, that's your opinion (and mine too). And I respect your opinion because I am neither Ukrainian nor a madman.


----------



## Art Nouveau City

@*Check_Mate*

Man, you are a pathological liar.

^^


Check_Mate said:


> You make sense because Vladivostok population is about 500k the whole primorski Krai region is hardly 6 million inhabitants while *Chinese cities and Korean cities across the border has population around 60 milli9m each city*





Check_Mate said:


> *The city of Harbin in China across the border is about 60 million* as for Korean cities yes they are less in population but in comparison they still counted in millions as opposed to Vladivostok that only has 500k , trust me once population in Vladivostok hits a million plenty of Skyscrapers will be around.


----------



## Dusty Hare

Check_Mate said:


> Exactly Moscow beats London in every category
> In 300m+, in 200m+, and In 100m+
> 
> Those who like London tend to show small part of Moscow skyline vs an aerial view of the whole city of London
> It will be fairer to capture the whole of Moscow skyline only then we can compare


London very rarely gets shown with its whole skyline. And it is Moscow enthusiasts who post pictures of the main cluster. If the whole skyline of Moscow is so great please show the whole skyline.


----------



## Art Nouveau City

Check_Mate said:


> Exactly Moscow beats London in every category
> In 300m+, in 200m+, and In 100m+


And? 
For example, Kyiv has 650 high-rise buildings (above 20 floors), i.e. significantly more than Warsaw or Frankfurt, but the Kyiv skyline, unfortunately, does not look so good. And I will never say that the current Kyiv skyline is better than skylines of Frankfurt and Warsaw.



Check_Mate said:


> Those who like London tend to show small part of Moscow skyline vs an aerial view of the whole city of London
> It will be fairer to capture the whole of Moscow skyline only then we can compare


You're lying again. As a rule, compare the Canary Wharf and the Moscow International Business Center.


----------



## Check_Mate

Art Nouveau City said:


> And?
> For example, Kyiv has 650 high-rise buildings (above 20 floors), i.e. significantly more than Warsaw or Frankfurt, but the Kyiv skyline, unfortunately, does not look so good. And I will never say that the current Kyiv skyline is better than skylines of Frankfurt and Warsaw.
> 
> 
> 
> You're lying again. As a rule, compare the Canary Wharf and the Moscow International Business Center.


I'm not sure if you have ever been to Canary Wharf but it's quite a small place , what you see in London skyline behind Canary Wharf is other parts of London.


----------



## Broodjebami

Canary Wharf isn’t a small place, looks like a full city centre from greenwich park.


----------



## Mistogun

We need more pictures of Moscow outside of Moscow city, there are over 30 skyscrapers and many more highrises.


----------



## Art Nouveau City

@*Check_Mate*

Man, I've visited London dozens of times. 
However, I must admit that almost all the time I spent in McDonalds. :troll:

P.S. Check_Mate, you have such an interesting mind.


----------



## cardiff

Canary Wharf Skyline by Bob Spiers, on Flickr

Industrious activity in London's Docklands by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## der muttt

It's true that moscow is full of towers, unfortunately most of them are nothing to be proud of, they are sort of Stalinist high rise shacks that people live in 

Moscow's cluster is fantastic...but the city as a whole...the towers?...no.

And to the person who said that Istanbul is all in Europe, I'm not trying to make a point about its inclusion in this forum but half of Istanbul is in Asia...a never ending urban sprawl of it, separated from the European part by the Bosphorus.. I go there a lot, one of istanbul's airports is in Europe, the other is in Asia.


----------



## Kosolap

Instead of thousand words


----------



## Iluminat

der muttt said:


> It's true that moscow is full of towers, unfortunately most of them are nothing to be proud of, they are sort of Stalinist high rise shacks that people live in


I'm pretty sure most of this high-rises were built after 1991 mostly in postmodern style but the quality improved over time.


----------



## Lord Parsifal

Moscow is overrated. It's a cluster of 7 or 10 skyscrapers funded by the government in an artificially planned neighborhood. Everything about the CBD rings fake and artificial - not only does it look totally out of place (and neighborhood synergy is a PRIORITY when it comes to skylines - it needs to merge with the place nicely, transgressing from mid-heights to high-rises to skyscrapers to super-talls - meanwhile the Moscow CBD is like nothing, nothing, nothing, 4-floor commieblocks, nothing, khrushchevkas, BOOM 450 METER SUPERTALLS), but it was also made in a totally artificial way. It's an ugly, kitschy, over-the-top (a style that Russians adore...) governmental and oligarchical company nest, not an actual living organic skyline.


----------



## Dusty Hare

Kosolap said:


> Instead of thousand words


Great video but it does nothing to convince me that Moscow's wider skyline is any good. That cluster is fantastic but the rest of the city does not seem to have much of a skyline to speak of. For overall skyline I would still have it below both London and Paris.


----------



## bus driver

City on east from *London*








https://m.vk.com/photos54179428


----------



## goodybear

The salt on this thread the past few weeks would be enough to fill an ocean :lol:

* Frankfurt an der Oder am Main *

Eschenheimer Turm by Guillermo Relaño, on Flickr


Frankfurt am Main by Michael Pabst, on Flickr


----------



## Mr_Dru

Broodjebami said:


> Problem with the Zuidas is that a lot of buildings are the same height there, maybe the Sluisbuurt will have a nice skyline in the future but the Zuidas isn’t pleasant to look at.


That's correct. Amsterdam south has a hight restriction of 110 meters. Because Schiphol is very nearby.

However Amsterdam east doesn't has highrestrictions. As Amsterdam is growing with 14.000 inhabitants per year. The municipalty decided to choose the sky. Slowly Amsterdam is going to build higher and higher. Just have to wait for the first 200 meters to come.










The new towers will mostly be residential.









The new Sluisbuurt with a lot of residential towers.


----------



## Sky HI

Dit wordt echt een gave wijk met mooi silhouet. Dat geeft ook weer het modernisme en de groot stedelijkheid van Amsterdam aan. Alle kritiek op hoogbouw vind ik jammer. We bouwen hier toch geen Hong Kong. Er zijn genoeg mensen te vinden de hier in een mooie toren met fantastische vergezichten willen wonen. Amsterdam moet gewoon alles in huis hebben van portiekwoning, twee onder een kap op Zuid tot moderne woontorens. En of er nu hipsters, yuppen, pensionado's of gezinnen in gaan wonen; boeit het. This city has it all.


----------



## goodybear

^^Amsterdam and Dutch Cities in general, seem to have good high-rise policies in creating skylines that fit within the city and look good. What's great is that the old town in Amsterdam is gorgeous as ever but new districts are being built further away with modern towers.


----------



## Tiaren

Frankfurt am Main:

moon--2 by Hans Daniel, on Flickr

Frankfurt by Ronny Kahl, on Flickr

Frankfurt City by Loop van Dike, on Flickr


----------



## AJIekc

Lord Parsifal said:


> Moscow is overrated. It's a cluster of 7 or 10 skyscrapers funded by the government in an artificially planned neighborhood. Everything about the CBD rings fake and artificial - not only does it look totally out of place (and neighborhood synergy is a PRIORITY when it comes to skylines - it needs to merge with the place nicely, transgressing from mid-heights to high-rises to skyscrapers to super-talls - meanwhile the Moscow CBD is like nothing, nothing, nothing, 4-floor commieblocks, nothing, khrushchevkas, BOOM 450 METER SUPERTALLS), but it was also made in a totally artificial way. It's an ugly, kitschy, over-the-top (a style that Russians adore...) governmental and oligarchical company nest, not an actual living organic skyline.


good synergy?


----------



## Check_Mate

Other Parts of Moscow that you don't see much or at all


----------



## Lord Parsifal

AJIekc said:


> good synergy?


Is that a question? Because if it is, then no, that's terrible synergy. As I said in my earlier post - <20 meter tall commieblocks like straight from Beijing and then BOOM 400 meter supertalls ejecting from the ground into the sky, all of them built in this weird, inorganic area and flashy, kitchy style (the orange-looking skyscraper being the epitome of that.. TBH if Moscow got rid of it, the cluster would look a few times better).


----------



## Check_Mate

Dusty Hare said:


> Great video but it does nothing to convince me that Moscow's wider skyline is any good. That cluster is fantastic but the rest of the city does not seem to have much of a skyline to speak of. For overall skyline I would still have it below both London and Paris.


Once The Shard has another super tall next to it , London skyline will disappear and every one will notice the mini supertall cluster.

Each to his own as I understand you are waiting for a picture that encapsulate all of Moscow skyline , so am I, the fact remains skyscrapers and high rises were built all around Moscow yet no picture that captures the whole of the skyline, as most photographers concentrate on MIBC, Moscow has commi blocks but they are disappearing as the city evolve just like NYC has commie blocks too


----------



## Broodjebami

Difference is that commieblocks do not make up the majority of the skyline in New York.


----------



## Dusty Hare

Check_Mate said:


> Once The Shard has another super tall next to it , London skyline will disappear and every one will notice the mini supertall cluster.
> 
> Each to his own as I understand you are waiting for a picture that encapsulate all of Moscow skyline , so am I, the fact remains skyscrapers and high rises were built all around Moscow yet no picture that captures the whole of the skyline, as most photographers concentrate on MIBC, Moscow has commi blocks but they are disappearing as the city evolve just like NYC has commie blocks too


Every city has its share of terrible architecture. London has plenty. New York has plenty. Moscow has plenty. Even Paris has plenty. It is how this blends with the overall skyline that is important. 

I dont get your point about London/ The Shard. What are you trying to say? Are you trying to goad me into some sort of envy because Moscow has more supertalls than London. If so, I am afraid it won't work as, for me, it isn't all about height. Nothing you have presented has made me think better of the overall Moscow skyline or any worse of London's.


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*London, UK*


London - The City by Andy Gocher, on Flickr


----------



## hugh

The Shard there segues into a bridge across the Thames.


----------



## Check_Mate

Dusty Hare said:


> Every city has its share of terrible architecture. London has plenty. New York has plenty. Moscow has plenty. Even Paris has plenty. It is how this blends with the overall skyline that is important.
> 
> I dont get your point about London/ The Shard. What are you trying to say? Are you trying to goad me into some sort of envy because Moscow has more supertalls than London. If so, I am afraid it won't work as, for me, it isn't all about height. Nothing you have presented has made me think better of the overall Moscow skyline or any worse of London's.


Agreed, I might have come across as belittling London skyline let me inform you thats not true, I like London and Paris skylines, I agree with some bits of what you have said and disagree with other bits but over all I want to thank you for holding a civilized conversation 

Cheers


----------



## hipi(sk)

the Bratislava village


----------



## Lord Parsifal

Warsaw just keeps on growing. Fast.



















I propose this for a new banner.


----------



## the man from k-town

Frankfurt 



Frankfurt Skyscrapers by Aviller71, auf Flickr


Frankfurt by Aviller71, auf Flickr


100-400_DSC1008 by Hans Daniel, auf Flickr


Frankfurt Skyline by Jens Jänig, auf Flickr


Bild by mainstrand, auf Flickr


La vie en rose by Matthias Rabiller, auf Flickr


Sunset - Frankfurt - February 2019 by Fenchel & Janisch, auf Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Frankfurt-am-Main - Panorama bei Nacht by Helmut Schopper, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Paris - Eiffel-tower-paris-summer-bridges by Helmut Schopper, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

London - Evening-Sunset-Tower-Bridge-Thames-River by Helmut Schopper, on Flickr


----------



## Check_Mate

Ekaterinburg 




























Copyright

Umformer, P0zahi


----------



## gedoogbeleid

*Amsterdam*

❌❌❌



Momo1435 said:


> vandaag
> 
> 
> IMG_0460 by Momo1435, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_0514 by Momo1435, on Flickr





Momo1435 said:


> gisteren
> 
> 
> IMG_0537 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Lyon*

Photo by Totoche. 



Totoche said:


>


----------



## Balkanunion

belgrade


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

:heart::heart::heart:
De Hef panorama by Ilya Korzelius, on Flickr
Rotterdam from above by Ilya Korzelius, on Flickr
Sunset in the Maashaven. by Ilya Korzelius, on Flickr
De Hef in the blue hour by Ilya Korzelius, on Flickr
Coolsingel Rotterdam @ sunset by Ilya Korzelius, on Flickr
Rotterdam in the golden hour by Ilya Korzelius, on Flickr
Sunset from Erasmus MC by Ilya Korzelius, on Flickr
Erasmusbrug at King's day by Ilya Korzelius, on Flickr


----------



## ElViejoReino

*Madrid*










Four Towers and the Equinox Moon 
Image Credit & Copyright: Javier Martinez Moran
Explanation: The first Full Moon of northern spring rises behind four distant towers in this telescopic view. In an image captured from some 40 kilometers west of the city of Madrid, this moonrise also represents a near coincidence of the full lunar phase with lunar perigee and the March equinox. Close to the horizon, the Full Moon's strangely rippled and distorted shape has more to do with the long sight-line through a layered atmosphere, though. Tantalizing visible effects of the substantial atmospheric refraction include the appearance of a thin floating sliver just above the lunar disk. The remarkable optical mirage is related to the more commonly witnessed green flash of the setting Sun.

https://www.instagram.com/j.martinezmoran/


----------



## soren5en

del


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Madrid, Spain*









https://martin-kotek.livejournal.com/269685.html


Madrid, Spain by matildavettorato, on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








by MoichaJ

















by podniebne nagrywki/fb



















lepszy dron warsaw


----------



## artObserver

Moscow
















































































https://vk.com/id_185277842


----------



## SamTower

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bve_bz2Am2z/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=a0a7dh1g4jbx


----------



## bus driver

Moscow






https://hi-tech.mail.ru/review/Huawei_P30_P30_Pro-official/


----------



## Nikomoto

SamTower said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bve_bz2Am2z/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=a0a7dh1g4jbx


fix

*London*










https://www.instagram.com/justefe/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Paris*

From the Arc de Triomphe :


































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## 2G2R

ZeusUpsistos: you live on the roof of the Arc de Triomphe ! Thnaks for your awesome pics!


----------



## Cujas

*Paris la Defense*

Some crazy videos originally shared by Demos-Cratos on the French forum


----------



## dminer

ZeusUpsistos said:


> From the Arc de Triomphe :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


 One word: 



ICONIC


Unlike certain other Euro wannabes :troll:


----------



## Dusty Hare

ZeusUpsistos said:


> From the Arc de Triomphe :


Surely one of the best viewing spots in any European city


----------



## IThomas

G E N O A









Alessio








Tatar Cristian








Marco Macciò








Marco Macciò








Andrea Facco​


----------



## DerAlexOfficial

1. Moscow (Love the look of the skyline but I´m not a huge fan of the city)
2. Frankfurt (With Moscow best concentration, density and shape)
3. La Defense (Love those never ending line of tall buildings)
4. Milano (Don´t know why, just like the look)
5. London (Very impressive, but a bit too much in my opinion)


----------



## Mistogun

DerAlexOfficial said:


> 1. Moscow (Love the look of the skyline but I´m not a huge fan of the city)


Interesting, in my opinion the City Moscow itself is much better then the skyline.


----------



## der muttt

London (Very impressive, but a bit too much in my opinion)

That's a unique way of trying to push London down the rankings, damning with praise. Both of London's clusters are now more impressive than Frankfurt's.


----------



## Davidinho

DerAlexOfficial said:


> 4. Milano (Don´t know why, just like the look)
> 5. London (Very impressive, but a bit too much in my opinion)


With all respect to Milan, all the rankings which feature London below the Italian city do not inspire confidence.



DerAlexOfficial said:


> 1. Moscow (Love the look of the skyline but I´m not a huge fan of the city)


This is a demonstration of lack of knowledge about Moscow. Some people here judge about Moscow by one of its underdeveloped post-industrial outskirts where Moscow Business Centre is located. Moscow > Moscow's skyline.


----------



## DerAlexOfficial

Don´t feel offended, just my own opinion :,D


----------



## WUNDER-BAUM

Warsaw


----------



## mlody89

warsaw


----------



## Lord Parsifal

Warsaw










3 generations of skyscrapers along a single street
*Prewar - Communist - Modern*


----------



## der muttt

Gosh! Warsaw looks just like Croydon!


----------



## Dober_86

Lord Parsifal said:


> Warsaw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 generations of skyscrapers along a single street
> *Prewar - Communist - Modern*


Not a single skyscraper in the photo.


----------



## Kirk Stones

hugh said:


> Any chance of a mod clearing up Kirk Stones' rubbish - inane comments and immediately reposting images etc? Regardless of whether he's just a simpleton or a troll, it's annoying.




Hugh. I'm taking it you're not my biggest fan on here :lol:

Thing is, I'm not yours either, but I don't go creeping to the Mods trying to get them on my side ect ...hno:



To anyone who makes a list on here and places London below Milan, you are :nuts::nuts::lol:


----------



## ogonek

Moscow









https://m.donstroy.com/zhilye-kompleksy/serdtse-stolitsy?id=hod-stroitelstva?id=hod-stroitelstva


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*Wienerberg, Austria*









The twin towers on Wienerberg City by Johann Gumilar, no Flickr









Hochhäuser am Wiener Berg by Andreas Binder, no Flickr









https://miriamblitzt.at/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/DSC0483dm-BlogTOP-1024x684.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*Dnipropetrovsk, Ukraine*



























by rospoint


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*Yekaterinburg, Russia*



























by ekamag (Umformer)


----------



## WUNDER-BAUM

Dober_86 said:


> Not a single skyscraper in the photo.


 How you define a skyscraper ? 



in this foto there are (m to roof):

*Warsaw Financial Center 144 m*

*Mennica Legacy Tower 140 m*

*Hotel Warszawa (built in 1933) - 66 m
*


 
:bash:


----------



## mlody89

warsaw






















Phillarch said:


>





Phillarch said:


>


----------



## der muttt

^"How you define a skyscraper ?" Posted by WUNDER-BAUM

The 'shortest' definition accepted for a skyscraper is 150m. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skyscraper

The buildings in the picture can be called 'towers' or high rises.

However there is nothing wrong with their inclusion here, the title of the thread is "best modern european skylines" and you can create interesting skylines with buildings less than 150m. It's just that the use of the word 'skyscraper' is technically incorrect and a bit jarring.


----------



## Darbak

der muttt said:


> ^"How you define a skyscraper ?" Posted by WUNDER-BAUM
> 
> The 'shortest' definition accepted for a skyscraper is 150m. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skyscraper
> 
> The buildings in the picture can be called 'towers' or high rises.
> 
> However there is nothing wrong with their inclusion here, the title of the thread is "best modern european skylines" and you can create interesting skylines with buildings less than 150m. It's just that the use of the word 'skyscraper' is technically incorrect and a bit jarring.


Well, it also depends on the certain country. For example, in the Czech Republic, sometimes the buildings higher than 10 floors are called "skyscrapers" :lol:


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Call it a Skyline by Marco, on Flickr
Rotterdam avond-9 by Maarten Westenberg, on Flickr
Rotterdam skyline by www.Royz.nl, on Flickr







[/url]Rotterdam by night by Onascht, on Flickr







[/url]Witte Huis by Marco, on Flickr







[/url]Paul Ridderhof 23mrt19 (4458) by Paul and Menno Ridderhof, on Flickr


----------



## Erhan

Istanbul









https://500px.com/photo/298013987/i...tx_q=istanbul&ctx_type=photos&ctx_sort=newest









https://500px.com/photo/298326375/b...tx_q=istanbul&ctx_type=photos&ctx_sort=newest









https://500px.com/photo/281502375/istanbul-eminönü-by-faruk-koçak









https://www.instagram.com/p/Bn9FTEhBAyU/









https://www.instagram.com/p/Bq7mfDzglRs/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BsGV1c0Algy/









https://www.instagram.com/p/Bt1QoIuA6pT/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BnHFg_On_y-/


----------



## der muttt

Lord Parsifal said:


> According to whom? There's no single definition of a skyscraper.


*sigh* If you want a 69m building to be a 'skyscraper' then it can be a 'skyscraper'

Anything to keep the peace.


----------



## Lord Parsifal

der muttt said:


> *sigh* If you want a 69m building to be a 'skyscraper' then it can be a 'skyscraper'
> 
> Anything to keep the peace.


*sigh*

Different historical eras, different standards. Earliest Chicagoan skyscrapers were FAR less than 150 meters tall, and yet no one would say they were "just" highrises, everyone calls them what they are - early skyscrapers.

The old skyscraper in the pic is just as much of a skyscraper as those early American skyscrapers were. It's one of the earliest European skyscrapers for sure, built in the 20s or 30s, almost 70 meters in height. 

The modern skyscraper is Warsaw Financial Center, and it measures 165 meters in height.

And I just called the commie highrise a skyscraper to keep the convention - it would be ridiculous to say "2 generations of skyscrapers and 1 generation of high-rises".
This amount of precision would be really stupid.


----------



## cardiff

London sunrise by dave wyatt, on Flickr

A New Dawn... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

DSC_0206 (2) by Chris, on Flickr

Sunset over the 02 by Shellstar Media, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*



Tom_Green said:


>


----------



## cardiff

Manchester









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D3YoH26X4AIXYnj.jpg


----------



## TM_Germany

Frankfurt again 


Dr.Seltsam said:


> Rdct51--2 by Hans Daniel, auf Flickr


----------



## Kirk Stones

1. london
2. Paris
3.Manchester 
4. Birmingham
5. Vienna
6. Leeds 
7. Madrid
8. The Hague
9. Amsterdam
10. Berlin


----------



## Jackon

very subjective list of such English 😉


----------



## goschio

cardiff said:


> Manchester
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D2hzLB5X4AALX0i.jpg:large


Don't get this white building. High rise jail?


----------



## marcobruls

Where are the windows?


----------



## Dusty Hare

Jackon said:


> very subjective list of such English 😉


Don't rise to the bait. He is clearly trying to antagonise everyone.


----------



## Ares2018

Kirk Stones said:


> 1. london
> 2. Paris
> 3.Manchester
> 4. Birmingham
> 5. Vienna
> 6. Leeds
> 7. Madrid
> 8. The Hague
> 9. Amsterdam
> 10. Berlin


Jaja haha me meo...and Edimburg?


----------



## cardiff

London 11 April 2019-3419 by Steve Raper, on Flickr


----------



## skyliner1

Kirk Stones said:


> 1. london
> 2. Paris
> 3.Manchester
> 4. Birmingham
> 5. Vienna
> 6. Leeds
> 7. Madrid
> 8. The Hague
> 9. Amsterdam
> 10. Berlin


Yes, Kirk Stones, especially Berlin really has an imposing Skyline...:lol:


----------



## vincent1746

*Paris - La Défense*

From colombes










From Buttes des Châtaigniers - Argenteuil :






















































































































Last pic in XXL size : https://live.staticflickr.com/7823/46692388225_661f397fbb_o.jpg

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Batumi, Georgia*



























https://dergachev-va.livejournal.com/234553.html


----------



## marcobruls

^^Can we get some more of that pls ty.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Lyon*












https://met.grandlyon.com/format/actu/



























































































Photos by Karine Bourgain.


----------



## Nikomoto

del


----------



## Quicksilver

Batumi very impressive, considering size of the city.


----------



## Dober_86

Lyon, come on, nothing to speak of, in terms of Best *Modern* European Skylines.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

"Best" is a very subjective notion in this case. But I think you misunderstand the point of this thread, which is not only to show the well-known skylines of Frankfurt, London, Moscow or Paris, but also for people to share the ones that they like, even though they might not be as impressive. Besides, I think Lyon's skyline, despite not being the largest or the tallest, is more elegant than some than we can see frequently on this thread.


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

We should call it the 'European Skyline Appreciation Thread'.


----------



## der muttt

ZeusUpsistos said:


> "Best" is a very subjective notion in this case. But I think you misunderstand the point of this thread, which is not only to show the well-known skylines of Frankfurt, London, Moscow or Paris, but also for people to share the ones that they like, even though they might not be as impressive. Besides, I think Lyon's skyline, despite not being the largest or the tallest, is more elegant than some than we can see frequently on this thread.


Best isn't subjective in this case, it means...erm..'best' not 'skyline I like because it's my hometown' 

II'm quite happy to see Lyon etc on here but I don't agree with your definition of what the thread title 'means'


----------



## Kirk Stones

SkyscraperSuperman said:


> We should call it the 'European Skyline Appreciation Thread'.




:cheers::cheers::cheers::banana:


In which case I can eulogize Berlin on here :horse::horse:


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

der muttt said:


> Best isn't subjective in this case, it means...erm..'best' not 'skyline I like because it's my hometown'
> 
> II'm quite happy to see Lyon etc on here but I don't agree with your definition of what the thread title 'means'


Well, of course, as long as it fits a minimum of the "requirements" of a modern skyline, meaning that there are several tall buildings. But how do you define "best" exactly ? Is it the tallest ones, the largest ones, the most coherent, and then is it like the top 10, top 20, top 50 ? In any case I think Lyon deserves its place here (well, maybe not top 10). I don't know, for me, it is pretty subjective (unless for Berlin which is bad (just trolling )) since there were no specifications given at the start of this thread.


----------



## Kirk Stones

TOP TEN SKY LINES IN UOROPE 



1. London. Best by Test . London takes EVERYTHING. The Luftwaffe, The Beatles, Brexit.... London LIVES. 


2. EVERY OTHER SKYLINE IN EUROPE dies in comparison to LONDON.


----------



## hugh

...


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

Erm...

Anyway...aren't European skylines wonderful?!


----------



## mlody89

warsaw

















by nowa warszawa


----------



## nookie

Art Nouveau City said:


> https://dergachev-va.livejournal.com/234553.html



Wow, that's so good!!! Why is there so much development there? Looks kicking!!!! :banana:


----------



## V.BOBR

*Dnipro, Ukraine*




























https://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=127098&period=30


----------



## croomm

St-Petersburg, Russia










Станислав Забурдаев


----------



## the man from k-town

Frankfurt 



Rdct51--2 by Hans Daniel, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt/Main*


Hauptwache by Guillermo Relaño, auf Flickr


Sede del Banco Central Europeo, entre otros by Guillermo Relaño, auf Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Madrid, Spain*


Skyline of Madrid at Sunset by Jaime Ollero, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Istanbul, Turkey*


20170719-DSC_9127 by patricktangyephotography, on Flickr


----------



## Kirk Stones

ZeusUpsistos said:


> "Best" is a very subjective notion in this case. But I think you misunderstand the point of this thread, which is not only to show the well-known skylines of Frankfurt, London, Moscow or Paris, but also for people to share the ones that they like, even though they might not be as impressive. Besides, I think Lyon's skyline, despite not being the largest or the tallest, is more elegant than some than we can see frequently on this thread.





I get slated for bigging up Leeds on here but you say Lyon is up there :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Kirk Stones

It's quite obvious London is miles ahead in this thread now. 


Anyone who disagrees either HATES the UK or is blind.


----------



## Mistogun

Kirk Stones said:


> It's quite obvious London is miles ahead in this thread now.
> 
> 
> Anyone who disagrees either HATES the UK or is blind.


I love the UK, still I think London, Paris and Moscow are equally good.


----------



## Dober_86

Mistogun said:


> I love the UK, still I think London, Paris and Moscow are equally good.


Plus Frankfurt & Warszawa. These are the big 5. Other possible contenders have A LOT to do to catch up.


----------



## Ares2018

Art Nouveau City said:


> Skyline of Madrid at Sunset by Jaime Ollero, on Flickr


At the moment Madrid is a sleeping dragon waiting for its projects to begin to be built ... we have to keep this city in mind for a top 5 in the future. Madrid awake now!


----------



## regis15

I live in Madrid and I think that the reason of why Madrid doesn't have many skyscrapers is because many people in this city, including politicians, are still afraid of them. Many people in Madrid think that a new neighborhood with 4 storey buildings is more sustainable than a great development with 40 storeys buildings, which is completely wrong.

I think there's a lack of ambition from politicians. People think that many high rise neighborhoods are a speculation sign.


----------



## Ares2018

regis15 said:


> I live in Madrid and I think that the reason of why Madrid doesn't have many skyscrapers is because many people in this city, including politicians, are still afraid of them. Many people in Madrid think that a new neighborhood with 4 storey buildings is more sustainable than a great development with 40 storeys buildings, which is completely wrong.
> 
> I think there's a lack of ambition from politicians. People think that many high rise neighborhoods are a speculation sign.


What happens in Madrid is that the opinion of the citizens and the neighbors prevails more than the opinion of the architects and the experts ... this is a serious error.


----------



## SoboleuS

New Warsaw tallest skyscraper is starting to rise:



krystiand said:


> W ubiegłym tygodniu wrzucałem z ziemi. Dzisiaj kilka z powietrza. Kolejne nieprędko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


----------



## wookes

Madrid


madrid skyline by astrorbital, en Flickr


Madrid skyline by ruben garrido lopez, en Flickr


LVT_9413 Skyline by Luis Miguel Villalba de la Torre, en Flickr


Madrid by Manuel Lorente, en Flickr


Skyline nocturno de Madrid by Mario, en Flickr


_MG_1941by alexbiteme13, en Flickr

https://www.instagram.com/p/BvhRo46BA5N/


----------



## TofuCity

Canary Wharf, London



LondonerN1 said:


> P1000071 by RJS London, on Flickr
> 
> P1000057 by RJS London, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

G E N O A











Ilaria Baldini










Stefano Vichi










Stefano Vichi










Andrea Facco​


----------



## cardiff

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D0SFh2pXcAURcQl.jpg:large









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D1cshQeXgAAXiV8.jpg:large









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D1DAD7lX4AECa4R.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D0fti_nXcAA-En2.jpg:large









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D0ZzZyyWoAA_JML.jpg:large









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DpSzt6pU8AYo7Ny.jpg:large


----------



## Nikomoto

del


----------



## UPR20

Latest Warsaw skyline under construction, pictures by krystiand.



krystiand said:


> Uzupełniając zdjęcia Kafarka


----------



## RokasLT

*Vilnius*


----------



## IThomas

M I L A N O









Watch the video in 4K


----------



## W-Hawk

Yekaterinburg


vertebral said:


> Апрель


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

*Photo's by Dutch SSC member Momo1435*


IMG_1414 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1419 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1420 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1423 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1426 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1429 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1438 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Ares2018

Madrid ..5th tower in progress..


----------



## Londonsouthlondon

As someone rightly pointed out, Madrid will be a force to be reckoned with on this forum in a few years. The four scrapers alone are impressive and if the current plans come into fruition; bravo.


----------



## Mistogun

Londonsouthlondon said:


> As someone rightly pointed out, Madrid will be a force to be reckoned with on this forum in a few years. The four scrapers alone are impressive and if the current plans come into fruition; bravo.


I agree that they look great, but without any supertalls and only several 200+ it will be hard to compete with the other skylines.


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Queen Elizabeth moors at Rotterdam Harbor by Jelle Verheij, on Flickr


----------



## dars-dm

Moscow is not just about the Moscow city


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Benidorm, Spain*


Benidorm-night-colours by Rafa Berlanga, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

*M I L A N O*
̶W̶i̶n̶t̶e̶r̶ Summer is coming!









Photos by Salvo D'Agati and Enrico Liebermann




Milano Skyline by Alexandra K.




Truly Green Apartments at City Life by Person-with-No Name




flowertowers.jpg by Alfonso Santelia










claudiober
​


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Milan*

 
MILANO, QUARTIERE ISOLA by Luigi_1964_2, on Flickr

 
Milan Skyline by thinkrorbot, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Vienna*

 
Donaustadt by Gerhard Rasi, on Flickr

For some reason, this picture looks really Central Asian to me.


----------



## IThomas

Fresh, exclusive pics from above  Panorama from CityLife to Porta Nuova (Milan)









































urbanfile​


----------



## Iluminat

Not a fan of this GENERALI banner.


----------



## IThomas

It was designed by the Zaha Hadid Architects, and then added on the top of the tower. However, it is an element that could be removed in the future.


----------



## cardiff

Canary Wharf under a golden sky by RJS London, on Flickr

Canary Wharf under a golden sky by RJS London, on Flickr

London Eye around sunset time by hunblende, on Flickr

Hell Boy In London by Jon Herbert, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Kyiv, Ukraine*









https://skyandmethod.com/


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London*

City of London, April 2019 by Figure and Ground, on Flickr


----------



## Kirk Stones

cardiff said:


> Canary Wharf under a golden sky by RJS London, on Flickr
> 
> Canary Wharf under a golden sky by RJS London, on Flickr
> 
> London Eye around sunset time by hunblende, on Flickr
> 
> Hell Boy In London by Jon Herbert, on Flickr



london is the Biz :cheers:


----------



## RokasLT

*Bjørvika/Bispevika Oslo*, April 19, 2019 


Northon said:


> Barcode by Dominik Jaeck, on Flickr


----------



## cancan-izmir

*İzmir*

İzmir, Turkey



meds said:


> https://web.stagram.com/p/BwhnykjASys


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Monaco*


Monaco at the blue hour by L0 came, on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

warsaw

















by Alex Snap


----------



## drawabeats




----------



## marcobruls

okokokok


----------



## 2G2R

Warsaw is a very stunning city concerning its skyscrapers. I think that it would be nice to get a 450 m tower within 5 years, just for the skyline!


----------



## Mr.D00p

London at twilight:



















Author:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/mehaydenwright/47805730922/in/dateposted/


----------



## Quicksilver

Hard to believe just 20 years ago 95% of those towers haven't even been planned.


----------



## Scouse_manc

London's skyline is insane for Europe


----------



## 2G2R

Scouse_manc said:


> London's skyline is insane for Europe



Yep mate! But this is not over yet because almost 200 towers a planned! :banana:


----------



## 2G2R

Varsovie mon amour! :heart::lovethem::heart:


mlody89 said:


> warsaw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by instagram.com/zdjeciawarszawy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Adam81w


----------



## Art Nouveau City

Davidinho said:


> It was neither the first skyscraper in Europe nor the tallest one when it was constructed.
> 
> Kotelnicheskaya Embankment Building is the first building in Europe to have 150m+ height (176m, constructed in 1952).
> 
> The highest skyscrapers in Europe in the year Montparnasse was consructed were Moscow State University campus main building (239m, constructed in 1953) and Palace of Culture and Science in Warsaw (231m, constructed in 1955)


I want to remind you that all these buildings have huge steeples/antennas, unlike the Montparnasse Tower. 

:tiasd:

The Manparnasse Tower is the first European skyscraper, which has a height of more than 200 meters (a roof, not antenna or steeple).


----------



## Skabbymuff

^^^ Those London pics are amazing, where were they taken from?


----------



## Union Man

Skabbymuff said:


> ^^^ Those London pics are amazing, where were they taken from?


Langdon/Laindon Hills in Essex, quite a good spot to view the whole of London's skyline with a telephoto lens.

This picture taken from the same spot in 2016 by Adam Moore, shows just how much the skyline has changed.

London at 500mm (41/366) by Adam Moore, on Flickr

The photo taken in 2019 by Hayden Wright as a comparison.

London At Sunset Panorama by Hayden Wright, on Flickr


----------



## hugh

Art Nouveau City said:


> I want to remind you that all these buildings have huge steeples/antennas, unlike the Montparnasse Tower.
> 
> :tiasd:
> 
> The Manparnasse Tower is the first European skyscraper, which has a height of more than 200 meters (a roof, not antenna or steeple).


Voila, touche!


----------



## 4miGO!!!

raisonnable said:


> От 14 мая:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moscow’s IBC a few days ago


----------



## bus driver

*Ekaterinburg*

Scroll>>>








https://vk.com/id527963439?z=photo527963439_456240125%2Falbum527963439_00%2Frev


----------



## Davidinho

Art Nouveau City said:


> I want to remind you that all these buildings have huge steeples/antennas, unlike the Montparnasse Tower.
> 
> The Manparnasse Tower is the first European skyscraper, which has a height of more than 200 meters (a roof, not antenna or steeple).


Yes it is. Let's call it the first building in Europe without a spire/antenna to exceed 200 meters 

Because it is not the first skyscraper (150m+) and it is not the highest building in Europe back then as I stated. BTW Moscow State University's height is 239m (with a spire), 186m (last floor).


----------



## 2G2R

About Rotterdam: taller is better! groter is beter! Rotterdam needs a 450 m building like "The Tulipe" in London !


----------



## WUNDER-BAUM

^^ its looking good 








* Height tower: 185m, 208,2 with spire included.*


----------



## WUNDER-BAUM

hugh said:


> Arguably Europe's first skyscraper, Tour Montparnasse still looks pretty good.


Prudential one of the first skyscrapers in Europe, built in 1930 and it was second tallest in Europe in its time


----------



## artoor

Prudential doesn't match the hight of 150 m, so it's rather a highriser according to the SCC definitions.


----------



## hugh

WUNDER-BAUM said:


> Prudential one of the first skyscrapers in Europe, built in 1930 and it was second tallest in Europe in its time.


No static there, you'll note my 'arguably' and I see your 'in its time'.


----------



## Cujas

*Iconic Paris - La Défense *


----------



## Dusty Hare

It goes to show that it's about quality and not quantity. You can keep all the Asian mega skylines......that Paris shot beats all of them!


----------



## VITORIA MAN

Madrid 50
https://cloud10.todocoleccion.online/postales-comunidad-madrid/tc/2011/06/15/27510806.jpg


----------



## Rokugatsu

Art Nouveau City said:


> I want to remind you that all these buildings have huge steeples/antennas, unlike the Montparnasse Tower.
> 
> :tiasd:
> 
> The Manparnasse Tower is the first European skyscraper, which has a height of more than 200 meters (a roof, not antenna or steeple).


Seems like the definition of a skyscraper changes here depending on what people see fit. 

Doesnt matter how long their antennas are, they are both more than 150m to the roof and more than 200 to the top, which is what we consider a skyscraper here. Their antennas are also an integral part of the buildings/design, and not just added there to make it taller. Montparnasse wasnt the first skyscraper under any definition, which is what was said and proved wrong.


----------



## Dorocka

*NAPOLI - CENTRO DIREZIONALE*

dont know if posted yet.. too many pages to check


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*City of London*


Sunset over the City by Andy Searle, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

Rokugatsu said:


> Seems like the definition of a skyscraper changes here depending on what people see fit.


:blahblah:



> *Skyscrapers*
> Discussions of projects under construction between *200-299m/650-999ft* tall.


----------



## bus driver

*Moscow*










https://vk.com/towercitytimelapse?z=photo81024258_456263122%2Falbum81024258_00%2Frev


----------



## Skabbymuff

^ Wow! Love this!


----------



## Funfy

https://www.faz.net/aktuell/finanze...-in-frankfurt-16200168.html#fotobox_1_6202751


----------



## bus driver

*Ekaterinburg*











https://vk.com/id527963439?z=photo527963439_456240220%2Fwall527963439_208









https://vk.com/id527963439?z=photo527963439_456240186%2Fwall527963439_205









https://vk.com/id527963439?z=photo527963439_456240174%2Fwall527963439_204


----------



## markfos

Neither it's Europe nor it looks like. Ugly soviet urbanization, nothing nice to look at all.


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*



Stratosphere 2020 said:


> *Rotterdam*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bron: Stebru


----------



## 2G2R

Dear "Bus driver" your pics are not shown here... (See #14681 post). 

I think that the skyline is quite interessant to see! (VK profil).


----------



## cardiff

Canary Wharf Developments viewed from Greenwich, London by Dave Wood, on Flickr

London Skyline by Hello Love skyline, on Flickr

London Skyline Canary Wharf by Ingmar Bocker Kuijpers, on Flickr

The ever changing sunlit Wharf... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

Cruise ship passes Canary Wharf by RJS London, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

^^
This is the first time I see an cruise ship this size passing the Greenwich Peninsula and Canary Wharf.
Didn't know London had a Cruise Terminal over there.


----------



## Rokugatsu

Art Nouveau City said:


> :blahblah:





> Discussions of projects under construction between 200-299m/650-999ft tall.


Yes, including the spire. Thanks for proving yourself wrong, so I dont have to.


----------



## meteoforumitalia

very very nice London skyline. amazing development


----------



## Dusty Hare

SASH said:


> ^^
> This is the first time I see an cruise ship this size passing the Greenwich Peninsula and Canary Wharf.
> Didn't know London had a Cruise Terminal over there.


Cruise ships often moor up next to HMS Belfast opposite the Tower of London. It is quite a sight watching them squeeze through Tower Bridge.


----------



## the man from k-town

Frankfurt 

Webcam








https://www.mainhattan-webcam.de/


----------



## Union Man

iPhone pics taken yesterday.

Canary Wharf 

Untitled by UnionMan, on Flickr


Untitled by UnionMan, on Flickr


----------



## WUNDER-BAUM

Union Man said:


> iPhone pics taken yesterday.
> 
> Canary Wharf
> 
> Untitled by UnionMan, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Untitled by UnionMan, on Flickr


Its alone looks as Frankfurt


----------



## hugh

^ Yes, interesting seeing the two images posted next to each other.


----------



## marcobruls

You guys love your antenna's


----------



## Iluminat

^^This _vision_ is some kind of a joke though


----------



## JanuszK

^^
Can You say us what is funny ?


----------



## drawabeats

^^Everything on your video. 
This is a tragic vision of Warsaw skyline.
It looks like a child created it. All users on the Polish forum have deleted this one long ago. Remove it. Shame.


----------



## JanuszK

:dunno:

What You mean everything on this video is a tragic ? 
It is ridiculous that's all your arguments about that conceptual animation is that it looks like a child created it ? That's not true that polish forum have deleted this, because the autor of that concept made it right now, as a fresh post on Utube. Check it out . 

Better,tell me what exectly is bad at this presentation ?


----------



## drawabeats

Tell me ... we live in 1990 or in 2019? I saw this garbage a few months ago. 
I have nothing more to say. Cheers!


----------



## JanuszK

^^ 
Ok got it. Sophisticated argument icard:


----------



## SoboleuS

^^
Wrong thread. This one is about *current skylines*.



tramwaj said:


>





Ring said:


> https://www.facebook.com/pg/droneinwarsaw/


----------



## JanuszK

SoboleuS said:


> ^^
> Wrong thread. This one is about *current skylines*.


Ok I understand. Tell me where can I find or talk about the future? I mean modern european projects of skylines in the main cities of Europe or the world ? Some links SSC ? Thanx a lot at once !

By the way IMO Don't You think Warsaw should have more integrated skyline? Warsaw is not like Asian skylines. Now we got there mega structural city core with large area. Warsaw should rather have one point city core CENTER.Would be nice. It would be more european trend and super land mark as a group of dominants in urban structure of the city.


----------



## Erlenberg

JanuszK said:


> Ok I understand. Tell me where can I find or talk about the future? I mean modern european projects of skylines in the main cities of Europe or the world ? Some links SSC ? Thanx a lot at once !


DISCUSS: Best European Skyline By 2025


----------



## goodybear

Some pics I took last week of Mainhattan. :cheers:

Frankfurt from Plane II by Goodybear1, on Flickr

Skyline from the Dom II by Goodybear1, on Flickr

Main Skyline by Goodybear1, on Flickr

Skyline and Main by Goodybear1, on Flickr

Street Crossing by Goodybear1, on Flickr

Taunusanlage Skyline by Goodybear1, on Flickr

Mainhattan at Night by Goodybear1, on Flickr

Frankfurt Skyline Evening with ECB by Goodybear1, on Flickr

Frankfurt from Above by Goodybear1, on Flickr

Bahnhofsviertel by Goodybear1, on Flickr

Frankfurt Skyline by Day III by Goodybear1, on Flickr

Frankfurt at Night by Goodybear1, on Flickr

Skyline from Alte Brücke by Goodybear1, on Flickr


----------



## level1

Frankfurt just one step ahead of Warsaw.


----------



## UPR20

Warsaw will be comfortably overtaking Frankfurt by summer of 2020.


----------



## PJH2015

jrb said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BxAMrt3lloN/


Moody Manchester

We love our chimneys


----------



## KlausDiggy

UPR20 said:


> Warsaw will be comfortably overtaking Frankfurt by summer of 2020.


Keep on dreaming!


----------



## French-Polish_Man67

UPR20 said:


> Warsaw will be comfortably overtaking Frankfurt by summer of 2020.


It will come quite natural, Warsaw is a bigger city than Frankfurt so someday it will have more skyscrapers. It's like Warsaw will never compete with London because it's a way bigger city than Warsaw

But what makes the skyline of Warsaw unique, it's the Palace of culture and the different layers of buildings : classic buildings, 50-60meter-high commies, little highrises, medium and big skyscrapers all mixed together


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Frankfurt am Main, Germany*


Sunset over Frankfurt by Colin Crane, on Flickr


----------



## goodybear

^^What makes Frankfurt truly special is that angle IMO. No other European skyline (apart from Paris) has such a great angle for a unique skyline. Other cities might have taller buildings, more unique ones etc. but Frankfurt's skyline just works. It looks very aesthetically pleasing, and together with Paris remains the "best looking" skyline in Europe IMO. Warsaw is very varied; London and Moscow have huge skylines in their own right. But I still prefer the aforementioned. :cheers:


----------



## Erlenberg

*PARIS - LA DÉFENSE*



KiffKiff said:


> Ce 6 juin
> 
> 
> La Défense en couleur by EC2015, sur Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Manchester

Manchester skyline wm (1 of 1) by Jonathan Atkinson, on Flickr


----------



## goodybear

Is there actually a reason London had very few skyscrapers in the past? I mean it was always comparable in size with New York for the past decades or so, yet it had very few skyscrapers up until the turn of the century. Did regulations change or what was the main cause in the sudden high-rise boom?


----------



## BenjaminBern

goodybear said:


> Is there actually a reason London had very few skyscrapers in the past? I mean it was always comparable in size with New York for the past decades or so, yet it had very few skyscrapers up until the turn of the century. Did regulations change or what was the main cause in the sudden high-rise boom?


I think a lot European cities have very old historic buildings in the CBD or centre. These can't and shouldn't be replaced. American, Australian and Asian cities build skyscrapers right in the CBD. Also there are lots or rules and regulations because cities wan't to preserve their oldtowns etc.

At some point not too long ago London probably thought f* it, with all the foreign money flowing in, we want a great skyline too.


----------



## der muttt

^ I haven't Googled so don't quote me on this but I vaguely remember reading that the technology didn't exist until fairly recently London is built on clay and the skyscrapers would have sunk or toppled over.

Actually that's a good thing because we haven't been left with a legacy of old fashioned skyscrapers. If we'd had an earlier skyscraper boom, then, as now, they wouldn't all have been masterpieces.


----------



## JOBINHO

goodybear said:


> Is there actually a reason London had very few skyscrapers in the past? I mean it was always comparable in size with New York for the past decades or so, yet it had very few skyscrapers up until the turn of the century. Did regulations change or what was the main cause in the sudden high-rise boom?


It's a two fold combination. Firstly governments and central banks have pumped trillions of non-existant liquidity into the system using bond acquisition through quantitative easing. The knock on from this has been very low interest rates which have raised property prices. London is also a global service sector hub with a growing population.

These factors have lead to London real estate becoming one of the world's most secure asset classes. When looking for a safe haven in your $100,000,000 portfolio, positioning yourself in London property is widely regarded as a sensible option. This has simply lead to an exponential increase in development as commercial and residential demand increases.


----------



## der muttt

^That may explain why so many are rising at once now but it doesn't explain why for decades there were none when NYC and other cities less financially influential than London had a plethora of them.


----------



## JOBINHO

der muttt said:


> ^That may explain why so many are rising at once now but it doesn't explain why for decades there were none when NYC and other cities less financially influential than London had a plethora of them.


I think that's a mix of needs and cultural norms. Skyscraper's aren't part of the traditional British psyche and there was simply no use for high-rise 20 years ago. For example, Manhattan is constrained by two rivers, London is sprawling and there's been no reason to go 'high' until the past decade. 

But London is now a global hub having to compete in a digital age where identity and symbolism matter more than ever. High-rise is a consequence of high demand and land use constraints, in-part due to the reasons outlined above. High-rise also signifies wealth and importance to a global audience, something London planners are now aware of.


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Frankfurt am Main, Germany*


sunset Frankfurt by G. B., on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Warsaw:*
Warsaw by Tomasz Kosieradzki, on Flickr


----------



## Quicksilver

Third major London cluster - Vauxhall/Nine Elms, whatever you like to call it is coming along nicely. Dozen more towers should appear there in next 5-10 years:

2P2A3667 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## 2G2R

*Jolie Varsovie la nuit!* Lovely Warsaw at night! One day i'll visit Poland!


----------



## Mistogun

These skyscraper clusters look really great, especially the contrast to the older buildings is just phantastic!
But to compete with the best skylines worldwide, they really need more supertalls. Only one is not that much, since Moscow for example has six and one more under construction.


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Rotterdam | 2019 by Coen van der Heiden, on Flickr
Rotterdam by Andre Duddek, on Flickr
Rotterdam skyline view by www.Royz.nl, on Flickr


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

Mistogun said:


> These skyscraper clusters look really great, especially the contrast to the older buildings is just phantastic!
> But to compete with the best skylines worldwide, they really need more supertalls. Only one is not that much, since Moscow for example has six and one more under construction.


Height isn't everything. Throwing a load of supertalls together doesn't automatically make a good cluster.  The design of the buildings; how they sit with each other; the overall 'shape' of the skyline...there are a lot of different factors!


----------



## Mistogun

SkyscraperSuperman said:


> Height isn't everything. Throwing a load of supertalls together doesn't automatically make a good cluster.  The design of the buildings; how they sit with each other; the overall 'shape' of the skyline...there are a lot of different factors!


Of course hight isnt everything, but its still a very important factor, since originally, its the hight that makes skyscrapers so special.
Anyway, we can all agree that Londons skyline is great.


----------



## steppenwolf

hugh said:


> The man from Cymru does it again. Thanks!


That image is from @londonfromtherooftops Credit where it's due. Is Mr Cardiff the same person?


----------



## steppenwolf

BenjaminBern said:


> I think a lot European cities have very old historic buildings in the CBD or centre. These can't and shouldn't be replaced. American, Australian and Asian cities build skyscrapers right in the CBD. Also there are lots or rules and regulations because cities wan't to preserve their oldtowns etc.
> 
> At some point not too long ago London probably thought f* it, with all the foreign money flowing in, we want a great skyline too.


London is built on clay which, until recently, meant very deep and expensive foundations for tall buildings. But it was also a relatively quiet place for development until the 2000s. And when it was previously booming in the 1900s there were regulations on height so that no building could be taller than a fire truck ladder


----------



## Dusty Hare

steppenwolf said:


> London is built on clay which, until recently, meant very deep and expensive foundations for tall buildings. But it was also a relatively quiet place for development until the 2000s. And when it was previously booming in the 1900s there were regulations on height so that no building could be taller than a fire truck ladder


What have been the advances in building tall on clay?


----------



## Quicksilver

Mistogun said:


> These skyscraper clusters look really great, especially the contrast to the older buildings is just phantastic!
> But to compete with the best skylines worldwide, they really need more supertalls. Only one is not that much, since Moscow for example has six and one more under construction.


Singapore has zero supertalls and none planned, but still I consider it one of the best skylines in the World.


----------



## wespje1990

Rotterdam @ instagram


----------



## d_ans

steppenwolf said:


> London is built on clay which, until recently, meant very deep and expensive foundations for tall buildings.











Slightly unrelated, but you may have noticed there’s a gap in NYC with no skyscrapers. Instead of one CBD, Manhattan has two. I think for a long time, people assumed it had something to do with the geology of Manhattan. You can easily see a correlation between building height and the depth of the bedrock beneath it. In areas where the bedrock was deep, there were few skyscrapers (Chelsea, Greenwich Village, Soho, etc). I think intuitively, this makes sense right? High rise buildings are really heavy and need to be built on solid bedrock or they could sink or settle (Think the Leaning Tower of Piza).








Anyway a few years back, the bedrock “valley” idea was finally tested. They found that surprisingly, some of the tallest buildings in Manhattan were built over deep bedrock (e.g The Manhattan Life Insurance building). If you look at the skyline as an economist, and this is similar to London, skyscrapers are where they are because of the flow of people and money. Developers put their skyscraper where demand is greatest (close of suppliers and clients). 



BenjaminBern said:


> To me this is how European cities can or could "compete" with cities on other continents in terms of the skyline. This classical architecture + modern skyscrapers and or highrises


It took the IRA to blow up the Baltic Exchange in 1992 for the construction of the now-iconic 30 St Mary Axe (The Gherkin) in the historic centre of the City of London. Most tall buildings in the City of London's have come about from redeveloping other post-war buildings constructed on former WWII bomb-damage sites. Over 70,000 buildings were completely destroyed during the Blitz in London and a further 1.7 million were damaged. If it wasn’t for this, I think it’s unlikely we’d see as many modern skyscrapers and highrises in central London. 







[/url]2019-06-11 (2) by D_Ans, on Flickr[/IMG]
Paris, on the other hand, was spared. Personally, I think it would be really difficult for cities like Paris to build modern buildings/skyscrapers in their historic centres. Paris has a lot more older-existing buildings in its centre than London has post-WWII. It would be very sad in my opinion to demolish and redevelop the beautiful architectural heritage of these cities to make room for more modern developments. I think it’s important that we look after the old buildings we have. Just last week, this was approved for demolition in Mayfair, London which I think is pretty sad.


----------



## BenjaminBern

steppenwolf said:


> London is built on clay which, until recently, meant very deep and expensive foundations for tall buildings. But it was also a relatively quiet place for development until the 2000s. And when it was previously booming in the 1900s there were regulations on height so that no building could be taller than a fire truck ladder


Ok interesting but show me a European city, which wasn't destroyed during WW2
which has a lot of high rises in the centre.


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^Berlin, Hamburg,Munich and Cologne


----------



## BenjaminBern

KlausDiggy said:


> ^^Berlin, Hamburg,Munich and Cologne


wasn't a lot of Berlin destroyed during WW2? Cologne too


----------



## Iluminat

der muttt said:


> Actually that's a good thing because we haven't been left with a legacy of old fashioned skyscrapers. If we'd had an earlier skyscraper boom, then, as now, they wouldn't all have been masterpieces.


Really? I couldn't name a single city where "old-fashioned" skyscrapers in the skyline that you can't find in places like China or Dubay would feel like a detriment. It would be mostly cities in North America, places like Hong Kong or Tokyo so some of the best skylines you can think of and some of the most iconic buildings.


----------



## der muttt

"Really? I couldn't name a single city where "old-fashioned" skyscrapers in the skyline that you can't find in places like China or Dubay would feel like a detriment. It would be mostly cities in North America, places like Hong Kong or Tokyo so some of the best skylines you can think of and some of the most iconic buildings."

London's vast and after the war Britain was bankrupt, it would have ended up looking like Sao Paulo not Hong Kong, I used to live in HK, it has natural advantages that London doesn't have. And I wouldn't want London to look like larger version of Minneapolis or somewhere which is what would have happened if there had been an earlier skyscraper boom..In 21st century terms, I don't think Tokyo has an iconic skyline, I've never been there so I Googled it, if I hadn't specifically looked for 'Tokyo skyine' I wouldn't have known what I was looking at apart from the calligraphy. Tokyo seems to largely consist of 20th century buildings that don't add up to a 'great skyline' which is what could have happened to London if an earlier skyscraper boom had taken place. There were plans drawn up for London which look like horror stories now.
__________________


----------



## mileymc1

*Manchester's* changing Skyline

Almost 100 cranes across the city. Several 150m+ towers u/c & completed, one 200m+ tower u/c and many more towers in planning/pre planning. Nott bad for a northern mill town.













Another great shot:


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Istanbul, Turkey*









From above by Igal, on Flickr


----------



## LinkD-2ME

Fantastic pictures of rotterdam


----------



## hugh

steppenwolf said:


> That image is from @londonfromtherooftops Credit where it's due. Is Mr Cardiff the same person?


You're right, good point, kudos certainly to the original photographer. 
In terms of appreciation, the man from Wales does have a knack for spotting great shots.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London* (Elephant & Castle):
Buildings in Elephant and Castle from Nomura Roof Garden by Stephen Middleton, on Flickr


----------



## Cujas

*Paris - La Defense (4K)
*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NO...sgiho_AXKc_SIZfaqRH46xHfBz1tBjcNb-k1NfC64dEdk


----------



## UPR20

del


----------



## Iluminat

^^Already posted two pages ago.


----------



## Cujas

Where? I dony find it


----------



## A Chicagoan

Cujas said:


> Where? I dony find it


Illuminat was referring to UPR20's post, which has already been corrected.

*Vienna:*

Skyline by Stefan Bayer, on Flickr


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Cujas said:


> Where? I dony find it


I posted it a few days ago, but it was on page 735 to be specific.


----------



## wookes

Madrid. New skyscraper is under construction between the twin towers in the image (181 m)









https://www.instagram.com/p/BylCDAPi4Ug/


----------



## Ares2018

*MaDrid 2019*


----------



## vvolkov

Moscow



oltemont said:


> https://vk.com/bestroofers


----------



## Ares2018

Moscow the best cluster!


----------



## WUNDER-BAUM

Too bad that Federation tower lost its spire, it looks incomplete.


----------



## mybola

Mungkin hanya mimpi aku bisa datang ketempat tersebut...nasiibbb


----------



## SoboleuS

*Warszawa* once again 



Ring said:


> https://www.facebook.com/droneinwarsaw





Sławek;159777762 said:


> link do zdjęcia dużego: https://fiesta-mk6.pl/top/1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link do zdjęcia dużego: https://fiesta-mk6.pl/top/2.jpg
> 
> 
> duże foty mają rozdzielczość ~ 8000x5000 px.


----------



## mlody89

warsaw


----------



## IThomas

*Milano*

*Porta Nuova*









*CityLife*









*View from Cathedral's roof*


----------



## 2G2R

More skyscrapers for *Milano*! More! More!


----------



## [email protected]

2G2R said:


> More skyscrapers for *Milano*! More! More!


italians go crazy for parks, there's no hope


----------



## IThomas

There are new towers U/C and planned


----------



## 2G2R

To be honest, i strongly believe that Milano has a high potential for a comprehensive CBD. So, carry on!


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by filosss









































varso tower 310m /90m/ 80m u/c


----------



## NOMAD€

2G2R said:


> More skyscrapers for *Milano*! More! More!


they are on their way, there are lots of projects going on, some of them already approved and u/c and some of them (the biggest and most interesting ones) will be soon

milano will improve its skyline with some new high quality clusters and also scattered towers


----------



## Sadam95

*London*

City of London skyline seen from Havering Country Park by Mark Horrell, on Flickr


City of London by Hello Love skyline, on Flickr

Royal Victoria Dock View by Katy/BlueyBirdy, on Flickr

Canary Wharf Developments viewed from Greenwich, London by Dave Wood, on Flickr


----------



## 70

MADRID NUEVO NORTE, VIDEO

https://distritocastellananorte.com/elproyecto/madrid-nuevo-norte-video/


----------



## cardiff

A dinner with a view by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

Cruise ship passes Canary Wharf by RJS London, on Flickr

The ever changing sunlit Wharf... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

The London Eye at Sunrise-April, 2019 by David Byng Photography, on Flickr


----------



## WUNDER-BAUM

London is booming


----------



## Davidinho

Some skylines of Moscow seen from one point.


----------



## Nightjar

Another steal from the Guardian...

A cyclist rides through Richmond Park in London during sunrise (perspectival foreshortening's wonderful thing, eh).









Photograph: Hannah McKay/Reuters

Beautiful picture, but a more complex story however...

https://www.theguardian.com/society...richmond-park-plan-would-damage-mental-health


----------



## 2G2R

WUNDER-BAUM said:


> London is booming



No! London, is blooming!


----------



## Higgibaby

1. Moscow
2. London
3. Frankfurt
4. Paris
5. Warsaw
6. Rotterdam
7. Milano


----------



## Gerrytirol

1. London
2. Paris
3. Frankfurt
4. Warsaw
5. Moscow
6. Milan
7. Vienna
8. Madrid/Rotterdam

Everything else I can’t understand.


----------



## KlausDiggy

Frankfurt's skyscrapers are more iconic than those in Paris's La Defence business district.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*
 
London Skyline from London Eye by A Chicagoan, on Flickr


----------



## Ares2018

KlausDiggy said:


> Frankfurt's skyscrapers are more iconic than those in Paris's La Defence business district.


My opinion is that both Paris and especially Frankfurt have constructions of the style of the 90s .. but it is only my opinion.


----------



## vincent1746

Paris - La Défense from the north :




































































































Last pic in full size :

https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/48088043368_4f785bc5b9_o.jpg

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Dusty Hare

Got to love Paris but it really does need a couple of big towers in La Defense


----------



## cardiff

Stunning sunset over Canary Wharf by RJS London, on Flickr

Canary Wharf at dusk from Greenwich Peninsula by RJS London, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Duplicate


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Warsaw:*
 
Warsaw by Sergio Pavan, on Flickr


----------



## wookes

Madrid CTBA district



havier said:


>


----------



## LinkD-2ME

Those madrid skyscrapers are elegant.


----------



## 2G2R

LinkD-2ME said:


> Those madrid skyscrapers are elegant.



Yes but they need to be surounded by others lower buildings. They're too isolated.


----------



## Mistogun

Moscow



[D1ego] said:


> *19 June 2019*


----------



## wookes

2G2R said:


> Yes but they need to be surounded by others lower buildings. They're too isolated.


There is a plan for that, which is to be approved this year:


----------



## marcobruls

2G2R said:


> Yes but they need to be surounded by others lower buildings. They're too isolated.


Yeah theyre very beautiful but i dont like artificial ensemble's of towers.
I want them on the street as part of a street like in london and frankfurt warsaw.
Im not a fan of "oh heres a patch of land, lets throw some towers on it for our "oligarchs"" it has no base in the city its in and could be anywhere. 
Moscow madrid i think milan has it too.


----------



## MedC

Posted in the French "Paris La defense" thread by *LondonNYParis*










More are popping up as well, that cluster is looking great.


----------



## 2G2R

A great CBD! Perfect, i hope that all "alturas" will be approuved soon! 





wookes said:


> There is a plan for that, which is to be approved this year:


----------



## IThomas

marcobruls said:


> Yeah theyre very beautiful but i dont like artificial ensemble's of towers.
> I want them on the street as part of a street like in london and frankfurt warsaw.
> Im not a fan of "oh heres a patch of land, lets throw some towers on it for our "oligarchs"" it has no base in the city its in and could be anywhere.
> Moscow madrid i think milan has it too.


Regarding Milan, the towers face on main streets and are also built in between new green and pedestrian areas. The Milanese projects actually unite those city's neighborhoods that once were divided by barriers, rail tracks, dismissed-neglected sites, etc.


----------



## A Chicagoan

2G2R said:


> Yes but they need to be surounded by others lower buildings. They're too isolated.


I like it when you look straight across the CBD toward CTBA. That way, they don't look so isolated.

#Madrid #skyline by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## 2G2R

You're right but i 'm in a hurry to see the new buldings as shown before! (on the right side of your pic Chicagoan).


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ Yes, it's too bad that that photo is several years old.

*Paris:*


A Chicagoan said:


> June 8th 2019 by luis tappa, on Flickr


----------



## Rokugatsu

Paris is only lacking hight, it has everything else- density, quality, design.


----------



## Dusty Hare

Rokugatsu said:


> Paris is only lacking hight, it has everything else- density, quality, design.


You're absolutely right. And perhaps most importantly Paris has class and style. The modernity of La Defense sits happily alongside the beauty of Paris. The drama of La Defense is a fantastic counterpoint to the dreaminess of the city itself. It still looks quintessentially European. The lack of a couple of larger towers, just to give La Defense a bit of variety, is all that is stopping Paris from having Europe's best skyline IMHO.


----------



## RayMcK

I agree, it needs more green though, there's way too much concerete and not enough trees. Moreover, that shell-shaped building that always gets dirty should be recladded.


Dusty Hare said:


> You're absolutely right. And perhaps most importantly Paris has class and style. The modernity of La Defense sits happily alongside the beauty of Paris. The drama of La Defense is a fantastic counterpoint to the dreaminess of the city itself. It still looks quintessentially European. The lack of a couple of larger towers, just to give La Defense a bit of variety, is all that is stopping Paris from having Europe's best skyline IMHO.


----------



## Cujas

RayMcK said:


> I agree, it needs more green though, there's way too much concerete and not enough trees. Moreover, that shell-shaped building that always gets dirty should be recladded.


Totally agree, cities need more green and more space. However la Défense is already surrounded by green. The Bois de Boulogne (two time bigger that NY central park is located nearly at the south of LD, Puteaux Island and Jattes Island are just in front of LD. And just behind LD you have the Parc André Malraux which is quite big too.

Actually there is not much tower in this part of LD this is why there is not a lot of pictures of the back. But in the near futur there will be additionnal and the skyline will be very interesting from behing. 

Here is a picture of what it is looking the skyline from Parc André Malraux today.


----------



## marcobruls

God damn those last pictures make paris look so much better than the usual angles, need a few 300m towers to finish it off.


----------



## bus driver

*Ekaterinburg*



mr. F said:


>


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Vladivostok:*
 
Vladivostok. by Andrey Gordeeff, on Flickr


----------



## Jackon

neither the best modern nor Europe


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^


Yellow Fever said:


> * Both Russia and Turkey are categorized on SSC as part of the European section and therefore both countries are accepted as full European nations in our forum.*


As such Vladivostok is a European city.


----------



## Jackon

???


----------



## Jackon

Vladivostok (Russian: Владивосто́к, IPA: [vlədʲɪvɐˈstok] (￼listen), literally ruler of the east) is a city and the administrative centre of Far Eastern Federal District and Primorsky Krai, Russia, located around the Golden Horn Bay, not far from Russia's borders with Chinaand North Korea. The population of the city as of 2018 was 604,901,[11] up from 592,034 recorded in the 2010 Russian census.[12]Harbin in China is about 515 kilometres (320 mi) away, while Sapporo in Japan is about 775 kilometres (482 mi) east across the Sea of Japan.


----------



## MedC

marcobruls said:


> God damn those last pictures make paris look so much better than the usual angles, need a few 300m towers to finish it off.


Agreed, but so far the proposals for 300M+ towers have all been underwhelming. from the Tour signal (That i found to be a hideous monolith) to the hermitage towers (which i find to really be inappropriate and would ruin the cluster's skyline) most have done nothing but ruffle feathers and end up dead (not sure about hermitage,but it isn't looking great). 

I wish a 300M+ tower could be constructed either on the Puteaux side or where the future tour sisters are about to be built. wait and hope?


Also, calling Vladivostok european is really stretching the rule imho.


----------



## A Chicagoan

Jackon said:


> Vladivostok (Russian: Владивосто́к, IPA: [vlədʲɪvɐˈstok] (￼listen), literally ruler of the east) is a city and the administrative centre of Far Eastern Federal District and Primorsky Krai, Russia, located around the Golden Horn Bay, not far from Russia's borders with Chinaand North Korea. The population of the city as of 2018 was 604,901,[11] up from 592,034 recorded in the 2010 Russian census.[12]Harbin in China is about 515 kilometres (320 mi) away, while Sapporo in Japan is about 775 kilometres (482 mi) east across the Sea of Japan.


Vladivostok is a city in Russia, which on SSC is considered a "full European nation", and as such, it is okay for Vladivostok to appear on this European thread (and it is okay for Novosibirsk, too).

As for "best", this thread may be called that, but I think it's more of a place where we share photos of different cities and get to know new places. 

*Novosibirsk:*
 
Novosibirsk city skyline by man_from_siberia, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Tall Sunrise by Dilan Visrolia, on Flickr









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D9b3TW2WsAA7Xju.jpg:large









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D9kU9A2XoAATgSe.jpg:large









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D9lX2LrXsAAiBr_.jpg:large









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D9kWHS7XUAAkOCQ.jpg:large


----------



## jchk

From earlier today; Stratford (London) alone is emerging as one of the better skylines in Europe!


20190624 Stratford Panorama by jezze0410, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Milan:*
Milan skyline Northbound by Gian Floridia, on Flickr

 
Skyline of Milan, Italy (2012) by Phil A, on Flickr


----------



## LinkD-2ME

Milan is improving a lot with its skyline. Hopefully more skyscrapers will be approved/under-construction.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*
 
Rooftops, Roman Rise, Gipsy Hill by Simon, on Flickr


----------



## 2G2R

+1! 







LinkD-2ME said:


> Milan is improving a lot with its skyline. Hopefully more skyscrapers will be approved/under-construction.


----------



## cardiff

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D9pwYSiXkAEV6J0.jpg:large









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D9rbPeaWkAMCP-B.jpg:large









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D9VmhMIWsAA-5b0.jpg:large


----------



## Dusty Hare

^^ That top photo of CW.....


----------



## Union Man

^^^^ Make sure when posting photos from Twitter that the link you supply directs to the tweet itself. So we can follow the link and see the creator of the image and their twitter profile.

For example -

https://twitter.com/London_Rooftops/status/1142341905260384257


----------



## 2G2R

You're right! I follow you now! 





Union Man said:


> ^^^^ Make sure when posting photos from Twitter that the link you supply directs to the tweet itself. So we can follow the link and see the creator of the image and their twitter profile.
> 
> For example -
> 
> https://twitter.com/London_Rooftops/status/1142341905260384257


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Vilnius:*
 
Vilnius Skyline by jann3_, on Flickr


----------



## LinkD-2ME

Nice little skyline vilinus has there.


----------



## LinkD-2ME

Amsterdam looking good.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt/Main*


Alemania Frankfurt Atardecer Skyline by Iñigo Escalante, auf Flickr


----------



## WUNDER-BAUM

A Chicagoan said:


> *Milan:*
> Milan skyline Northbound by Gian Floridia, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Skyline of Milan, Italy (2012) by Phil A, on Flickr


I don't like this red banner of Generali, it destroys the architecture of tower.


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ And yet it's not considered to be of "architectural value". Such wonderful effects, a feature that isn't even part of the architectural design can have on the looks of a building.


----------



## IThomas

The banner could be removed, the structure was added later...


Hadid Tower by Libero Monterisi​
In the meanwhile, there are new plans in such area: two iconic highrises are going to be built nearby the Isozaki-Libeskind-Hadid trio...or something more tall...who knows?  At the moment, some world-renowed architecture firms (see below) are competing after having entered into the short-list. Who will win? 

* Antonio Citterio, Patricia Viel & Partners (Italy)
* BIG-Bjarke Ingels Group (Denmark), in collaboration with Carlo Ratti Associati (Italy)
* Dominique Perrault Architecture (France)
* PLP Architecture (United Kingdom)
* SOM-Skidmore, Owings & Merrill LLP (United States)
* United Network Studio (Netherlands)


----------



## jchk

London:


20190628 London Skyline by jezze0410, on Flickr


----------



## người thành thị

*PAris*

Downtown by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr


----------



## Georicky

WUNDER-BAUM said:


> I don't like this red banner of Generali, it destroys the architecture of tower.


I totally agree with you!


----------



## Check_Mate

Ekaterinburg















copyright Mr.F


----------



## cardiff

London Misty Skyline January 21 2019 (3) by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr

O2 and Canary Wharf by Magno Lima, on Flickr

Sunrise view from Laurie's flat by Patti, on Flickr


----------



## marcobruls

If im not mistaken the millennium dome was supposed to be temporary wasnt it? How long can it last?


----------



## cardiff

It was temporary for the Millennium but then taken over and is now the O2 arena, one of the largest in Europe.


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* 









хайрез
Юрий Карпов


----------



## Mistogun

Good angle! Of course there are still many trashy buildings left, because this whole area was an old soviet industrial district. But bit by bit they get replaced by higher modern buildings, so in 5-10 years, the skyscrapers of the IMBC will fit very well into its surroundings.


----------



## markfos

cardiff said:


> It was temporary for the Millennium but then taken over and is now the O2 arena, one of the largest in Europe.


 ..and ugliest, looks like some oversized tent, awful.


----------



## Scouse_manc

Southern part of Manchester City centre


----------



## 2G2R

About Holland: i strongly believe that this is THE skyscrapers country in Europe! Really!


----------



## e2ek1el

I saw lot of hardy palms in London, some of them even in Manchester... but this date palm and banana tree in Vauxhall ... it looks more like Los Angeles :-D


----------



## SASH

2G2R said:


> About Holland: i strongly believe that this is THE skyscrapers country in Europe! Really!


Given the fact The Netheralnds is such a small country and having three cities, to mention, Rotterdam, The Hague and Amsterdam, (within a few years we can add Eindhoven also to this list), with each of them having a pretty decent skyline, you've got a point there.


----------



## Sky HI

And maybe even the city of Utrecht with the MARK skyscrapers (planned) and several UC/planned in City center

MARK:


----------



## 2G2R

If we could do the same than Dutches in France... i would be glad...


----------



## KlausDiggy

skyline-8633 by Hans Daniel, auf Flickr


----------



## Skabbymuff

@Scouse_manc - absolutely love this urban shot on the rails of Manchester! The city is really growing it's amazing.


----------



## wookes

Madrid










Photo by idealista


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*London, UK*

November 2017


The City and Canary Wharf by Daniel Coyle, on Flickr


----------



## bus driver

Moscow








https://vk.com/shelepikha?z=photo-7090113_456244079%2Falbum-7090113_266618437%2Frev


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Rotterdam, The Netherlands*


Two ducks admire the skyline of Rotterdam by Liwesta, on Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

Frankfurt, Germany


skylineIR-02226 by Hans Daniel, auf Flickr


Rdct51-1540 by Hans Daniel, auf Flickr


Rdct51--2 by Hans Daniel, auf Flickr


----------



## Blackpool88

Art Nouveau City said:


> November 2017
> 
> 
> The City and Canary Wharf by Daniel Coyle, on Flickr


Amazing that Canary Wharf has pretty much doubled in size since this picture was taken.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Ranking 2020*

*Score*

400 M = 4 Points | 300 M = 3 Points | 200 M = 2 Points | 100 M = 1 Point
+
Quality = 1 Point | Quantity = 1 Point | Height = 1 Point
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


Moscow : (0x4)+(6x3)+(10x2)+(155x1)+(3)= 196 Points

Istanbul : (0x4)+(0x3)+(8x2)+(138x1)+(2) = 156 Points 

London : (0x4)+(1x3)+(7x2)+(76x1)+(3) = 96 Points

Paris : (0x4)+(0x3)+(2x2)+(74x1)+(2) = 80 Points

Kiev : (0x4)+(0x3)+(0x2)+(46x1)+(1) = 47 Points

Frankfurt : (0x4)+(0x3)+(5x2)+(30x1)+(2) = 42 Points

Benidorm : (0x4)+(0x3)+(0x2)+(26x1)+(1) = 27 Points

Warsaw : (0x4)+(0x3)+(2x2)+(19x1)+(2) = 25 Points

Rotterdam : (0x4)+(0x3)+(0x2)+(21x1)+(2) = 23 Points

Madrid : (0x4)+(0x3)+(4x2)+(10x1)+(2) = 20 Points

Milan : (0x4)+(0x3)+(2x2)+(10x1)+(2) = 16 Points

Izmir : (0x4)+(0x3)+(3x2)+(7x1)+(2) = 15 Points

Yekaterinburg : (0x4)+(0x3)+(1x2)+(11x1)+(2) = 15 Points

The Hague : (0x4)+(0x3)+(0x2)+(9x1)+(2) = 11 Points

Manchester : (0x4)+(0x3)+(1x2)+(7x1)+(2) = 11 Points


----------



## cardiff

Cardiff UK

Holms view by Nick Dallimore, on Flickr


----------



## Check_Mate

Ekaterinburg










Copyright Mr F


----------



## Dober_86

^^
Ёбург твой труба шатал! :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: 

Well,.. Yoburg strong! :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## IThomas

Genoa


Genova: classic view - end of April with snow on Alpi Marittime (Genova - Italy) by Alessandro

Windows & cloud (Genova - Italy) by Alessandro

Genova centro con Bigo e NaveItalia (Genova - Italy) by Alessandro

Tramonto su Genova by Giancarlo Monti

Genova controluce (Genova - Italy) by Alessandro

2019_07_10_Porto_15 by albanese manuela

2019_06_16_Spianata_12 by albanese manuela

Porto_01 by albanese manuela​


----------



## Art Nouveau City

KlausDiggy said:


> *Score*
> 
> 400 M = 4 Points | 300 M = 3 Points | 200 M = 2 Points | 100 M = 1 Point
> +
> Quality = 1 Point | Quantity = 1 Point | Height = 1 Point
> __________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> Moscow : (0x4)+(6x3)+(10x2)+(155x1)+(3)= 196 Points
> 
> Istanbul : (0x4)+(0x3)+(8x2)+(138x1)+(2) = 156 Points
> 
> London : (0x4)+(1x3)+(7x2)+(76x1)+(3) = 96 Points
> 
> Paris : (0x4)+(0x3)+(2x2)+(74x1)+(2) = 80 Points
> 
> Frankfurt : (0x4)+(0x3)+(5x2)+(30x1)+(2) = 42 Points
> 
> Benidorm : (0x4)+(0x3)+(0x2)+(26x1)+(1) = 27 Points
> 
> Warsaw : (0x4)+(0x3)+(2x2)+(19x1)+(2) = 25 Points
> 
> Rotterdam : (0x4)+(0x3)+(0x2)+(21x1)+(2) = 23 Points
> 
> Madrid : (0x4)+(0x3)+(4x2)+(10x1)+(2) = 20 Points
> 
> Milan : (0x4)+(0x3)+(2x2)+(10x1)+(2) = 16 Points
> 
> Izmir : (0x4)+(0x3)+(3x2)+(7x1)+(2) = 15 Points
> 
> The Hague : (0x4)+(0x3)+(0x2)+(9x1)+(2) = 11 Points
> 
> Manchester : (0x4)+(0x3)+(1x2)+(7x1)+(2) = 11 Points


*Kyiv?*

Kyiv has *650* high-rise buildings (of more than 20 storeys), of which *46* are over 100 meters high.
^^
1. Klovsky Uzviz, 7a | 48 storeys | 168 meters
2. Gulliver Business Center | 35 storeys | 160 m
3. Parus Business Center | 33 storeys | 149.6 m
4. Jack House | 39 storeys | 139 m
5. Crown | 37 storeys | 128 m
6. Crown #2 | 37 storeys | 128 m
7. Sobornosti Ave, 21-B, Tower 1 | 36 storeys | 127 m
8. Sobornosti Ave, 21-B, Tower 2 | 36 storeys | 127 m
9. Pokrovsky Posad, Tower 1 | 29 storeys | 127 m
10. Pokrovsky Posad, Tower 2 | 29 storeys | 127 m
11. Pokrovsky Posad, Tower 3 | 29 storeys | 127 m
12. Obolonska Embankment, 1 | 30 storeys | 122 m
13. Ministry of Infrastructure of Ukraine | 28 storeys | 120 m
14. Silver Breeze, Tower 1 | 32 storeys | 119 m
15. Silver Breeze, Tower 2 | 32 storeys | 119 m
16. Silver Breeze, Tower 3 | 32 storeys | 119 m
17. Victory V | 34 storeys | 116 m
18. Sun Riviera, Tower 1 | 31 storeys | 116 m 
19. Sun Riviera, Tower 2 | 31 storeys | 116 m 
20. Mega City, Block 1 | 36 storeys | 116 m
21. Mega City, Block 2 | 34 storeys | 114 m
22. '101 Tower' Business Center | 27 storeys | 113.6 m
23. Elegant | 32 storeys | 112 m
24. Skyline Residence | 25 storeys | 111.5 m
25. Lesia Ukrainka Blvd, 7b | 31storeys | 110 m
26. Royal Tower | 30 storeys | 110 m
27. Novopecherski Lypky, Tower 6 | 30 storeys | 109 m
28. Novopecherski Lypky, Tower 5 | 30 storeys | 109 m
29. Novopecherski Lypky, Tower 3 | 30 storeys | 109 m
30. вул. Ревуцького, 9 | 34 storeys | 107 m
31. Olympic ( Олімпійський) | 31 storeys | ~ 106 m
32. Novopecherski Lypky (вул. Михайла Драгомирова, 7) | 29 storeys | 106 m
33. Azure Blues | 26 storeys | 106 m
34. PecherSky | 27 storeys | 105.3 m
35. вул. Михайла Гришка (Mykhailo Gryshko St.), 9 | 32 storeys | 105 m
36. Kyiv Court of Appeal | 26 storeys | 105 m
37. вул. Олександра Мішуги, 10 | 31 storeys | 104 m
38. Delmar Residence | 30 storeys | 103 m
39. Konovalcia (Shchorsa) St., 36B | 30 storeys | 102 m
40. ЖК Совські ставки, Tower 1 | 30 storeys | 100.5 m
+
41. H-Tower (Hilton) | 26 storeys | 99.2 meters
+
5 towers T/O

Total: 46 towers 

I agree that many Kyiv high-rise buildings don't look very well but not worse than Benidorm's towers.

*The Right Bank* 








Photo by Serhii Kotko

*The Left Bank* 


Black_Duck said:


>


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Hamburg*



Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> www.heise.de


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*London, UK*



Phcg said:


> *London*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LondonViewPoint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheVisualLife


...


----------



## Davidinho

RokasLT said:


> Just two from Ukraine out of six, my bad, l put them too fast.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWEIntgzh90
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-K0uNHVGQM
> 
> l guess others don't show any problems. Putin has everything in control :lol:


One should be extremely stupid to assume that infrastructure problems in Russia are caused by the sanctions. In fact, before the sanctions about half of the roads were in bad condition, now less than a quarter. Your arguments are miserable  and they are not related to this thread. There are threads dedicated to infrastructures where you can post videos of bad roads as much as you want if it makes you pleased and feel better.

Because of the vast territory, Russia has 20-30 times fewer taxpayers for each kilometer of its roads, so it is 20-30 times harder to maintain them than in Europe. You don't need sanctions for having fractions of bad roads in some areas.


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Frankfurt am Main, Germany*

Spring 2019

Frankfurt, Bankenviertel, Panorama (Mai 2019) by Frawolf77, on Flickr


Frankfurt by Andrea Farris, on Flickr


Frankfurt Skyline by gsphoto.ffm, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

#23 - Canary Wharf from Greenwich Park by Richard Forward, on Flickr

View of London from The London Eye by Thomas Heuck, on Flickr

SouthBank Views by Jacob Marriott, on Flickr

Canary Wharf and the o2 under summer skies by RJS London, on Flickr

Shard & City skyline from Brixton Hill by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Manchester









https://scontent.flhr2-2.fna.fbcdn....=4f018a4e6c85a08e7579856ac6e2cbf7&oe=5DA6207A


----------



## mlody89

warsaw


----------



## Edil Arda

Booming Ataşehir, at the Anatolian Side of İstanbul,








http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844


----------



## LinkD-2ME

Warsaw + Frankfurt really has a down town feel and Istanbul buildings look beautiful.


----------



## 2G2R

Istanbul is so stunning! Very big city!


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Rotterdam by Peet de Rouw, on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

warsaw


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Istanbul, Turkey*

May 2019


Maiden's Tower and Dolmabahçe Palace by aykut gebes, on Flickr


----------



## rgarrison

If London had it's skyscrapers actually organized around central downtown or a continuous stretch of skyline instead of spread all over the place it would have the best for sure.


----------



## Dusty Hare

^^ Give it time


----------



## A Chicagoan

rgarrison said:


> If London had it's skyscrapers actually organized around central downtown or a continuous stretch of skyline instead of spread all over the place it would have the best for sure.


I kind of like how it's spread all over the place, actually.




London Views: Above and Beyond by Jacob Marriott, on Flickr




London Views: Above and Beyond by Jacob Marriott, on Flickr


----------



## vvolkov

Moscow


----------



## Cujas

*Paris under the heat*


----------



## the man from k-town

Frankfurt

Frankfurt by Fin Le, auf Flickr

Frankfurt City after sunset - July 2019 - long exposure by Fenchel & Janisch, auf Flickr

moonrise-9381 by Hans Daniel, auf Flickr

Skyline_Frankfurt_2 by Cornelius Dragan, auf Flickr


----------



## der muttt

Rise high into the SKY!

I like it when foreigners get excited in English!


----------



## Skabbymuff

Absolutely incredible Moscow pictures, what an intense looking city! I think after seeing these pictures no city in Europe can compete on the urbanness of Moscow, it's full on, and with the addition of the recent tall towers, it's really hard to beat in my honest opinion.


----------



## Broodjebami

Having seen the majority of these skylines in real life, I’ve come to the conclusion that Milan is the best. All towers are high quality or old enough to not have it matter, all towers are recognised (most cities have so many towers that the towers themselves don’t matter anymore) and it looks very nice from a distance as well, not the tallest or the most dense but definitely the most pleasing to look at.


----------



## RokasLT

Broodjebami said:


> Having seen the majority of these skylines in real life, I’ve come to the conclusion that Milan is the best. All towers are high quality or old enough to not have it matter, all towers are recognised (most cities have so many towers that the towers themselves don’t matter anymore) and it looks very nice from a distance as well, not the tallest or the most dense but definitely the most pleasing to look at.


But on another hand, you can't have the same high-quality building, if quantity and demand are a lot higher, and different developers have different quality standards, different needs.


----------



## LinkD-2ME

Yes, can't wait untill all buildings are built in Milan. It will soon rival the top european cities.


----------



## der muttt

Skabbymuff said:


> Absolutely incredible Moscow pictures, what an intense looking city! I think after seeing these pictures no city in Europe can compete on the urbanness of Moscow, it's full on, and with the addition of the recent tall towers, it's really hard to beat in my honest opinion.


The Cluster is fantastic, I love it but unfortunately Moscow is absolutely dire at street level, its urbaness isn't attractive but this is a skyline forum so I suppose it doesn't matter.


----------



## masala

der muttt said:


> The Cluster is fantastic, I love it but unfortunately Moscow is absolutely dire at street level, its urbaness isn't attractive but this is a skyline forum so I suppose it doesn't matter.


I think Moscow looks not bad at street level


----------



## nikita_fisher

masala said:


> I think Moscow looks not bad at street level




Yes, but it’s centre of the city. Outskirts look worse then it.


----------



## masala

nikita_fisher said:


> Yes, but it’s centre of the city. Outskirts look worse then it.


Maybe, but "Moscow is absolutely dire at street level" is an exaggeration.


----------



## nikita_fisher

masala said:


> Maybe, but "Moscow is absolutely dire at street level" is an exaggeration.



agree


----------



## anubis1234

Warsaw



Fredi said:


>





Ring said:


> https://m.facebook.com/motaengilRE/





martm said:


>





inwestorStrategiczny said:


>


----------



## meteoforumitalia

I think this is an epic video of Moscow:


----------



## ogonek

Moscow



[D1ego] said:


>


----------



## Dusty Hare

meteoforumitalia said:


> I think this is an epic video of Moscow:


Hmmm, I think to call it an 'epic' video is a bit of an exaggeration too. I am struck by how quiet the streets seem (particularly as it is city centre apparently). There appears to be a lack of energy, although it is clearly the evening and so perhaps that explains that a bit. I'm also struck by the lack of diversity of people (not a criticism just an observation). On an architectural level there doesnt seem to much to get excited about either. It is perfectly pleasant, without being in any way striking. 

I know Moscow can show off much better than this!!!


----------



## YalnızAdam

*IZMIR*




























https://www.instagram.com/p/Bzrz7iTB014/


----------



## meteoforumitalia

Dusty Hare said:


> Hmmm, I think to call it an 'epic' video is a bit of an exaggeration too. I am struck by how quiet the streets seem (particularly as it is city centre apparently). There appears to be a lack of energy, although it is clearly the evening and so perhaps that explains that a bit. I'm also struck by the lack of diversity of people (not a criticism just an observation). On an architectural level there doesnt seem to much to get excited about either. It is perfectly pleasant, without being in any way striking.
> 
> I know Moscow can show off much better than this!!!


yes, this is your opinion  I believe that some of the scenes you described have been recorded during sunrise, and not during evening. that's why there are a few cars in those scenes, that's why it's quiet, because sunrise is at 4 am in Moscow during summer, and it's original exactly for this, it creates a pleasant athmosphere. the shown buildings, eighter modern or historical, are notable, bridges are classy, aerial views are amazing and sometimes never seen before about Moscow, and the quality of the images is astonishing. In conclusion, the voice talking (for those who know russian "catching their attention to watch and admire the city") reminds to the epic soviet tradition. Oh, and the music of course


----------



## meteoforumitalia

YalnızAdam;161165630 said:


> *IZMIR*


I prefer Izmir to Istanbul


----------



## Dusty Hare

meteoforumitalia said:


> yes, this is your opinion  I believe that some of the scenes you described have been recorded during sunrise, and not during evening. that's why there are a few cars in those scenes, that's why it's quiet, because sunrise is at 4 am in Moscow during summer, and it's original exactly for this, it creates a pleasant athmosphere. the shown buildings, eighter modern or historical, are notable, bridges are classy, aerial views are amazing and sometimes never seen before about Moscow, and the quality of the images is astonishing. In conclusion, the voice talking (for those who know russian "catching their attention to watch and admire the city") reminds to the epic soviet tradition. Oh, and the music of course


Maybe we are talking about a different video because that's definitely not sunrise!


----------



## Davidinho

For some reason Moscow happens to defend itself for being "not well designed", "not busy", "not dense", "overpopulated and dense", "lacking urban places", "green", "not green" in a thread dedicated to skyline. Guys, there are tons of special threads dedicated to public transport, nightlife, construction and planning and whatever aspect you need. Here's one for Moscow urban planning in English, another one for projects and construction in English, general photos and there are many more in the Russian part. You can criticize Moscow's urban planning or street-level panoramas there.

In the meantime:



raisonnable said:


> ...


----------



## der muttt

I'm sorry, i agree that I didn't choose my words carefully enough when I used the word 'dire' to describe Moscow at street level. Moscow lacks ambience and quirkiness at street level and the huge wide streets everywhere (Stalin?) that are a feature of all Russian cities don't help pedestrians or add to the ambience. Moscow also suffers from the soviet Union's virtuous attempts at housing its citizenry, attempts which didn't leave much room for individualism.


----------



## Dusty Hare

Davidinho said:


> For some reason Moscow happens to defend itself for being "not well designed", "not busy", "not dense", "overpopulated and dense", "lacking urban places", "green", "not green" in a thread dedicated to skyline. Guys, there are tons of special threads dedicated to public transport, nightlife, construction and planning and whatever aspect you need. Here's one for Moscow urban planning in English, another one for projects and construction in English, general photos and there are many more in the Russian part. You can criticize Moscow's urban planning or street-level panoramas there.
> 
> In the meantime:


I'm pretty sure the posts criticising Moscow were in response to the posts showing videos of Moscow at street level and not of its skyline. Are you happy to criticise these too for introducing non-skyline related material to this thread?


----------



## Rokugatsu

regis15 said:


> Despite that fact, you should also keep in mind that in winter, many commuters get around the MIBC through its underground tunnels which connects most of the buildings with the metro. Obviously, when temperatures are really low in winter, you won't see many people walking outdoor.


Oh yeah, the famous soviet tunels for people walking, great selling point for the city and it's quality. Cars on the ground, people under.


----------



## Ares2018

regis15 said:


> Benidorm lacks quality. Anyway, the amount of high-rises is impressive in a city whose population is 70k inhabitants



The skyscrapers of Benidorm were built in the 70s so they have that appearance .. their purpose is tourist apartments with sea views ... is the pioneer in Europe ... thanks Benidorm it all started with you ...


----------



## regis15

Rokugatsu said:


> Oh yeah, the famous soviet tunels for people walking, great selling point for the city and it's quality. Cars on the ground, people under.


Those tunnels where built in the early 2000s at the same time that the Moscow city development. Those tunnels also have shops.

You are wrong. The tunnels you are probably talking about are those which are in the city centre and suburbs.

You should look into Moscow city first.

You can even see the tunnels I have talked about in Moscow city in Google maps:
https://maps.app.goo.gl/uAiPUdvdP1tjmUycA

https://maps.app.goo.gl/HQ5RbWXjg4nYNspX8

https://maps.app.goo.gl/NphzVVSXz7kmv9Gw8


----------



## regis15

Ares2018 said:


> The skyscrapers of Benidorm were built in the 70s so they have that appearance .. their purpose is tourist apartments with sea views ... is the pioneer in Europe ... thanks Benidorm it all started with you ...


Yeah I knew that, I'm Spanish


----------



## IThomas

M I L A N O









Photo credits: Giovanna Premoli








Photo credit: modalitademode


















Photo credit: Claudiober










Photo Credit: Lorenzo Manara




Il Bosco Verticale a Milano - Lombardia (Italia) by Kristel Van Loock​


----------



## LinkD-2ME

Wow, Milan!


----------



## Tiaren

*Francfort sur le Main:*


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

*North Bank Skyline (view)* >>>

Skyline by Peet de Rouw, on Flickr


----------



## LinkD-2ME

Cool skyline of Rotterdam. And Frankfurt looking sharp.


----------



## born_ejty_siks

*WWA*



lulek89 said:


>


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

regis15 said:


> Those tunnels where built in the early 2000s at the same time that the Moscow city development. Those tunnels also have shops.
> 
> You are wrong. The tunnels you are probably talking about are those which are in the city centre and suburbs.
> 
> You should look into Moscow city first.
> 
> You can even see the tunnels I have talked about in Moscow city in Google maps:
> https://maps.app.goo.gl/uAiPUdvdP1tjmUycA
> 
> https://maps.app.goo.gl/HQ5RbWXjg4nYNspX8
> 
> https://maps.app.goo.gl/NphzVVSXz7kmv9Gw8


Those tunnels reminds me of Montreal's and Toronto's ones

I assume they built'em in Moscow for the same purpose, wandering around doing things like shopping, drink a coffee, watch a movie in a safe warm place during chill winters

Montreal

https://goo.gl/maps/ZdfnCb9BhomCnyvw5

https://goo.gl/maps/bEydVggkP52wuZjy9

Toronto

https://goo.gl/maps/pppguCoZFVmYVCGk7


----------



## der muttt

Ares2018 said:


> The skyscrapers of Benidorm were built in the 70s so they have that appearance .. their purpose is tourist apartments with sea views ... is the pioneer in Europe ... thanks Benidorm it all started with you ...


Benidorm is built on a bedrock of British vomit...you can thank us.


----------



## regis15

GENIUS LOCI said:


> Those tunnels reminds me of Montreal's and Toronto's ones
> 
> I assume they built'em in Moscow for the same purpose, wandering around doing things like shopping, drink a coffee, watch a movie in a safe warm place during chill winters
> 
> Montreal
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/ZdfnCb9BhomCnyvw5
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/bEydVggkP52wuZjy9
> 
> Toronto
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/pppguCoZFVmYVCGk7


That's exactly what I thought when I saw them at first


----------



## der muttt

.









LONDON from The Guardian...


----------



## Axelferis

P A R I S

l`Arc et la Défense ©twe2018☼ by theWolfsEye☼, sur Flickr​


----------



## vvolkov

Moscow under construction buildings 150 +

1) One Tower 404m/104fl



Render


2) Neva Towers 345м/79fl; 296,9м/65fl



3) Grand Tower 283,4m/62fl



Render


4) Capital Towers 3 х 267m/61fl



Render


5) Wellton Towers 195,2м/58fl; 178,7м/53fl; 162,2м/48fl



6) Sberbank-City 193м/47fl; 168м/41fl



7) D1 2 х 191м/59fl



Render


8) Silver 182м/53fl



Render


9) Sky 3 х 176м/52-51fl





10) Headliner 3 х 174,9м/53fl; 158,4m/48fl









Render


11) Alkon III 168м/31fl



Render


12) Crystal/Union Park 49fl



Render


13) Hart of capital 156,8m/45fl



Render


14) ЗИЛАРТ 150m/40fl

Render


----------



## WMS

Great towers for Moscow, but still no urban planning.


----------



## BenjaminBern

wow Moscow.
i need to visit some time and see those towers with my own eyes for sure.


----------



## UPR20

Towers in Moscow are so dispersed that the city will not get a cohesive skyline.


----------



## 2G2R

@BenjaminBern, +1. I really want to visit Moscow one day, this is a very big and impressive city and, the biggest in continental Europe. After visiting Shanghai, Guangzhou, Shenzhen, London and Paris, Madrid i think Moscow should be very interesting (size, architecture, culture, subway (imperial style), shopping (Goum), meseum and nightlife).


----------



## SoboleuS

Warsaw by SoboleuS


----------



## wookes

Madrid Avenida Castellana










By bali.1979


----------



## Paolo98.To

*TORINO*



__
https://flic.kr/p/8ZBJ9D


photo credit: Valerio Minato


photo credit: Valerio Minato


photo credit: Valerio Minato



__
https://flic.kr/p/23suEzX


photo credit: Valerio Minato



__
https://flic.kr/p/2bhWbaX



__
https://flic.kr/p/2fjWMZ4



__
https://flic.kr/p/GcNmBQ
​


----------



## Dale

Moscow gets my vote!


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## ElViejoReino

MADRID


----------



## Ingenioren

Luxembourg 

Knuedler Centre-Ville et Kirchberg by BeisenDani, on Flickr


----------



## Davidinho

Random Moscow:



Izus67 said:


>





Rekarte said:


> *Flickr Evgenia (Janet) Pesle*​





bs77 said:


>





ArchiMos said:


> https://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/211795.html





christos-greece said:


> Evening Moscow by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr
> Hotel Radisson-Ukraine, Moscow, Russia. Presnenskaya embankment, traffic, light traces from car headlights. by Georgy Golovin, on Flickr





Evrasia 99911 said:


>





Dmitriy1815 said:


> Сегодня





Izus67 said:


> https://garden-west.ru/


----------



## meteoforumitalia

^^ among the best pics of Moscow seen here


----------



## goschio

London should be removed from the Europe thread. They are stealing the show. :cheers:

London competes with New York and Shanghai and not Frankfurt or Warsaw.


----------



## meteoforumitalia

goschio said:


> London should be removed from the Europe thread. They are stealing the show. :cheers:
> 
> London competes with New York and Shanghai and not Frankfurt or Warsaw.


London here competes with Moscow (very fast growing and huge capital city of a huge country). And Paris in third position is not watching them from too far away (even if the gap will be always deeper). London cannot compete with NYC and Shanghai yet. Anyway there are already other threads about competitions among cities from different continents. Here is the competition about Europe, where London belongs to first of all


----------



## Dusty Hare

London is clearly miles off Shanghai and New York in terms of skyline. As much as I love London (it is my city) we would need to add a few more super-talls and a few hundred more skyscrapers before we could say our skyline is on the same level. 

The added thing is that I don't think most Londoners would want a NY or Shnghai skyline. We have our own strengths as, of course, do Paris and Moscow. And it's important we don't lose those strengths in some sort of race for the sky


----------



## Quicksilver

Dusty Hare said:


> London is clearly miles off Shanghai and New York in terms of skyline. As much as I love London (it is my city) we would need to add a few more super-talls and a few hundred more skyscrapers before we could say our skyline is on the same level.
> 
> The added thing is that I don't think most Londoners would want a NY or Shnghai skyline. We have our own strengths as, of course, do Paris and Moscow. And it's important we don't lose those strengths in some sort of race for the sky


I was lucky enough to be in Shanghai back in early 2000s and London now sort of reminds me of Shanghai in those days. Working city, with full of ugly corners but never stopping for anything. Especially those Thames shorts (old one I know):

G-LGNT (4) @ LCY 24-10-18 by A Christy, on Flickr

GPS Cambria (2) @ Woolwich Reach 27-06-18 by A Christy, on Flickr

Viking Sea (1) @ River Thames 27-06-18 by A Christy, on Flickr

Back in yearly 2000s London was just big sleeping village.


----------



## Londonsouthlondon

London is nothing like Shanghai. To even suggest it is or was is quite frankly absurd. Quite grateful for that fact too.


----------



## Quicksilver

Londonsouthlondon said:


> London is nothing like Shanghai. To even suggest it is or was is quite frankly absurd. Quite grateful for that fact too.


River views with working ports and vessels are frankly comparable actually. Length of the lower Thames are actually matching the one of Huangpu River.

My personal experience, nothing more.


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM* >>> (not the best, but for me the most diverse skyline, in terms of colourful, instead of dull shiny glass facades) 



Eric Offereins said:


> wat updates van de fb van Stebru:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source:
> https://www.facebook.com/2197424180...939899622892/2670936979623184/?type=3&theater


----------



## 2G2R

When you walk in SGH streets and Tube, you feel like a Londonian spirit (especailly at the Bund). I've been in both cities and this is what i think, this not something rational but a suggestion.


----------



## gwiATLeman

roguelich said:


> *London*


Oh snap! I didn't realize things had already gotten to this level.


----------



## jchk

Some (phone) shots of London by yours truly:


20190808 by jezze0410, on Flickr


20190824 London Skyline I by jezze0410, on Flickr


20190824 London Skyline III by jezze0410, on Flickr


20190824 London Skyline II by jezze0410, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ Some phone you've got! kay:


----------



## RokasLT

*VILNIUS*


----------



## 2G2R

красивый Vilnius! Nice city! Jolie ville!


----------



## RokasLT

2G2R said:


> красивый Vilnius! Nice city! Jolie ville!


Gražus Vilniaus miestas*


----------



## YalnızAdam

*ANKARA*

https://fastly.4sqi.net/img/general...TN2ZMD9A2kf9nnzZfFcrjvpHpOT97iBrEIJyJQav4.jpg


----------



## wookes

Madrid










By bmblancas


----------



## LinkD-2ME

Madrid is a work in progress skyline that will get better in the near future, for sure!!!


----------



## cancan-izmir

*İzmir*

I took today,


----------



## mlody89

warsaw
















drone in Warsaw









by Yaper








by LambaPahar

warsaw 2020


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*SOCHI, Russia*

>>>>>








Google









Google









Google

Sochi by Danil Antonov, su Flickr

RTV_5669 by Eugene Reutov, su Flickr

>>>>
140927 Russia, Sochi, Panorama1 by Richard Maack, su Flickr


----------



## maykies

Credit goes to ZeusUpsistos. 

P A R I S L A D E F E N S E


















With the new Alto Tower :

Credit goes to ZeusUpsistos


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

A few more. 






































































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## VITORIA MAN

Are these boats on the banks of the river allowed ?


----------



## maykies

VITORIA MAN said:


> Are these boats on the banks of the river allowed ?


yes we call it "péniche" (barge in English), those barges are allowed to be connected to the bank of the river. The people who are living on them pay every year a tax of stay (usually really expensive) to the Parisian municipality.

You've got plenty of them on specific spots in many places around the Paris agglomeration.


----------



## 2G2R

These "péniches" are not only allowed in Paris but in all major cities like Lyon, Nantes (Erdre).


----------



## mlody89

warsaw


----------



## Skabbymuff

Paris and Warsaw pics are incredible!


----------



## cardiff

https://scontent.flhr2-2.fna.fbcdn....=e51cc1ed3a06f5f219a70c7632949b0c&oe=5E000B15









https://scontent.flhr2-2.fna.fbcdn....=b189844641c2413c9fc31d5ff7458fce&oe=5DD4665A

London Sunrise by Andy Gittos, on Flickr

The London Eye by Michael Ryno, on Flickr

Leadenhall Sunrise - 25 August 2019 by John Oram, on Flickr


----------



## 2G2R

The last picture of London is so futuristic! Very nice pic Sir Cardiff!


----------



## SoboleuS

Warsaw by SoboleuS (again)


----------



## JuanPaulo

Next Page kay:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:

Westview Skyline Frankfurt, September 2019 by Frawolf77, auf Flickr


----------



## Axelferis

roguelich said:


> Just a little comparison:



They destroyed it hno:


----------



## the man from k-town

Frankfurt 

Westview Skyline Frankfurt, September 2019 by Frawolf77, auf Flickr

Valentin on a crane 2 by ozkr, auf Flickr

Frankfurt Skyline by Max Pa., auf Flickr

Frankfurt Skyline Sunset - September 2019 by Fenchel & Janisch, auf Flickr

Skyline Frankfurt am Main by Markus Branse, auf Flickr


----------



## WUNDER-BAUM

Varso 310 m with antena arises next to the palace.


----------



## Fallout

SoboleuS said:


> It's called Centrum, but they can be seen as two separate clusters.


But they are only about 1 km apart, and area between them is getting filled with the skyscrapers too. So it's not like London City and Canary Wharf or City Life and Porta Nuova which are like 3-4 km apart. In a few years, once current projects are completed, Centrum and Wola (or Towarowa) will form a single contiguous cluster, though rather spawling cluster, like in Frankfurt.


----------



## LinkD-2ME

I like Warsaw skyline, reminds me of a mini Manhattan!!


----------



## LinkD-2ME

I would prefer enhanced!!


----------



## LinkD-2ME

Axelferis said:


> They destroyed it hno:


II would prefer enhanced!!


----------



## Make it so n1

EU 100m+ com/uc
1. London
2. Paris
2. Frankfurt

Eu 150m+ com/uc
1. London
2. Paris
3. Frankfurt

EU 200m+ com/uc
1. London
2. Frankfurt
3. Paris

EU 300m+ com/uc
1. London


----------



## der muttt

^^^Unfortunately that may be inaccurate after October 

western Europe. 100m+ com/uc
1. London
2. Paris
2. Frankfurt

western Europe 150m+ com/uc
1. London
2. Paris
3. Frankfurt

western Europe 200m+ com/uc
1. London
2. Frankfurt
3. Paris

Western Europe 300m+ com/uc
1. London


----------



## KlausDiggy

With (TV) Towers...

western Europe. 100m+ com/uc
1. London
2. Paris
2. Frankfurt

western Europe 150m+ com/uc
1. London
2. Paris
3. Frankfurt

western Europe 200m+ com/uc
1. London
2. Frankfurt
3. Paris

Western Europe 300m+ com/uc
1. Frankfurt
2. Paris
3. London


----------



## Fallout

Fallout said:


> But they are only about 1 km apart, and area between them is getting filled with the skyscrapers too. So it's not like London City and Canary Wharf or City Life and Porta Nuova which are like 3-4 km apart. In a few years, once current projects are completed, Centrum and Wola (or Towarowa) will form a single contiguous cluster, though rather spawling cluster, like in Frankfurt.


Here's the aerial view. You can see the new Mennica Tower u/c halfway between Centrum and Wola clusters:


----------



## Highway 401

del


----------



## Make it so n1

Who cares about TV towers lol, this is a skyscraper forum, Frankfurt has no supertalls


----------



## Make it so n1

300m+ com/uc
1. London 1
2. Paris 0
3. Frankfurt 0


----------



## Ares2018

*Madrid New North project approved...2019-2035*


----------



## Make it so n1

Actually I forgot about Madrid in the 200m+ category

200m+ com/uc
1. London
2. Frankfurt
3. Madrid
4. Paris


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Anyway there are other cities with +200 towers

Vienna, Turin, Manchester, Wroclaw... probably there is something else I'm letting out


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^Warsaw, Milan, Yekaterinburg


----------



## marcobruls

Malmo  rotterdam has one uc.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

marcobruls said:


> Malmo


afaik Turning Torso is 190 m high


----------



## marcobruls

Oh shit really? why have i always thought it was 200+ /0\ 
..just googled...oh wow youre right


----------



## BenjaminBern

Basel has one 200+ under construction


----------



## cancan-izmir

*İzmir*

I took today,


----------



## RayMcK

The heights and the number of towers don't match with what I see in the official videos of the project, what's going on there ?


Ares2018 said:


>


----------



## Fabrega

RayMcK said:


> The heights and the number of towers don't match with what I see in the official videos of the project, what's going on there ?


For what I understand the city undersold the project to the public, there is still to many Spaniards that hate skyscrapers or have negative views of them. The official maps with maximum square footage and heights per lot match the illustration better than the original official videos or renders. This would have been to capitalistic looking to pass so it was water down, or at least that's my understanding, lets remember this project was on hold for 25 years because of politics.


----------



## mlody89

warsaw


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Moscow IBC*


View of the Moscow International Business Center from Vorobyovy Gory, Early autumn. Russia. by Ivan Volchek, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


moonline--2 by hanslook, auf Flickr


moonline- by hanslook, auf Flickr


----------



## Ares2018

RayMcK said:


> The heights and the number of towers don't match with what I see in the official videos of the project, what's going on there ?



It is very simple. Models and videos are presented for citizens who do not normally see this kind of megaprojects with many skyscrapers positive. However, what you see here is the actual project approved according to the technical data and building and height figures. Summing up .. this is the real project in real figures.


----------



## tramwaj

*Warsaw in a pill  Old, new and newest.*


----------



## JuanPaulo

*London, UK*


London view from Greenwich Park by Alessio Innocenzi, on Flickr


----------



## hugh

Thanks for the above, but that really should be 'CW, London'.


----------



## Axelferis

LinkD-2ME said:


> II would prefer enhanced!!


From greenwich meridian place it is destruction.
Before you had the "big three" Well balanced disposition.
Now they ruined it because we don't see them anymore.


----------



## Scouse_manc

London


----------



## Broodjebami

Don’t know how but this picture makes London look like London if it was communist.


----------



## Skabbymuff

^ A very suitable drab skyline shot of London! This year has been rubbish weather-wise, short and crap summer (didn't even start until late July!?), straight into the grey and rain (September until now) Autumn. Oh how I love it (not). Very interesting angle there with this picture. To the right of the picture, so much will change over the next few years with the Vauxhall developments.


----------



## Dusty Hare

Skabbymuff said:


> ^ A very suitable drab skyline shot of London! This year has been rubbish weather-wise, short and crap summer (didn't even start until late July!?), straight into the grey and rain (September until now) Autumn. Oh how I love it (not). Very interesting angle there with this picture. To the right of the picture, so much will change over the next few years with the Vauxhall developments.


Skabbymuff we must have experienced different summers. We had plenty of sunshine and even experienced the hottest day ever recorded in the UK. I spent most of May to the september in shorts. And as for September, we had about 5 weeks of unbroken sunshine from the end of August until about a week ago. The parks were all brown until last week due to the lack of rain. I am not sure which microclimate you were living in?


----------



## Stringpicker

Skabbymuff said:


> ^ A very suitable drab skyline shot of London! This year has been rubbish weather-wise, short and crap summer (didn't even start until late July!?), straight into the grey and rain (September until now) Autumn. Oh how I love it (not). Very interesting angle there with this picture. To the right of the picture, so much will change over the next few years with the Vauxhall developments.





Dusty Hare said:


> Skabbymuff we must have experienced different summers. We had plenty of sunshine and even experienced the hottest day ever recorded in the UK. I spent most of May to the september in shorts. And as for September, we had about 5 weeks of unbroken sunshine from the end of August until about a week ago. The parks were all brown until last week due to the lack of rain. I am not sure which microclimate you were living in?


It's that whole alternate universe thing messing up the conversation again! :lol:


----------



## Scouse_manc

The weather was shocking in the UK this year. Granted in Manchester but Christ summer was like 3 days.... but yes, that photo I shared is such a strange angle you never really see. Shows the depth of the skyline I felt


----------



## Ares2018

Moscow in a European ranking number 10 ... behind Frankfurt Warsaw Milan Madrid Rotterdam ... puuuf what little criterion and what little objectivity.


----------



## Ares2018

I think that the orange skyscraper individually is very pretentious arrogant and transgressive ... but in conjunction with the rest I love it ... and I'm sorry but the design of the Moscow buildings imposes and impresses me much more than the simplicity of London.
I hope that is solved with the London tulip.&#55357;&#56838;


----------



## NOMAD€

I also don’t like Moscow (skyline) that much and I don’t it put among the best ones in Europe.

I prefer skylines like Milan or Den Haag but my best one is London no doubt.

Opinions are personal and beauty is subjective


----------



## 2G2R

To me Moscow is the 2nd city in Europe for S_scrapers, just behind London but before Paris.


----------



## Lord Parsifal

Ares2018 said:


> Moscow in a European ranking number 10 ... behind Frankfurt Warsaw Milan Madrid Rotterdam ... puuuf what little criterion and what little objectivity.


Nothing fits in this picture. You have those artificial skyscrapers outta nowhere in the background, as I said. Plus the kitschy designs. And then you have the soc-realist Sisters. And then you have some traditional Orthodox architecture combined with commie blocks and a ton of smog. If you think Moscow is in the TOP 3 and you use this picture as your argument, you're just gonna make everybody laugh.

Meanwhile Frankfurt:










Meanwhile Astana, Kazakhstan:













I think it's obvious which city bears more similarity to Moscow...
And I also think that it's obvious why Moscow shouldn't even get near to the TOP 5


----------



## hugh

The thread that keeps on giving.


----------



## cardiff

The Greenwich Vibes by Jacob Marriott, on Flickr

2P2A3862 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr

Wet and Windy in the Wharf by Andy Baker, on Flickr

The Walkie-Talkie, Fenchurch Street, London 2017 by champnet, on Flickr


----------



## Lord Parsifal

^^

The Walkie-Talkie looks surprisingly good from street level :cheers:


----------



## Ares2018

Maybe I have a serious perception problem ... but although I like Frankfurt and it is correct ... its buildings with straight and rectangular lines remind me of what was done in the 80s ... very outdated ... Yes. I don't find avant-garde or bold design. It also lacks height ... if it weren't for the central tower with the 50-meter pinnacle. You take two buildings from Moscow and place them there in the middle and you're sure to love them. As for your criticisms of the city of Moscow, he will like it more or less, but if we talk about beauty, neither London nor Paris nor Frankfurt nor Moscow ... many villages in Tyrol are more beautiful than all together.


----------



## dexter2

Łódź ince more



lenin said:


> ^^
> Ulepszone
> 
> Na Starym Rynku w Łodzi stanęło wielkie koło widokowe Wheel of Łódź. Widokowe koło z 42 sześcioosobowymi gondolami ma wysokość aż 55 metrów i ma być bogato iluminowane. Pierwszych pasażerów przyjmie tuż przed festiwalem Light Move Festival. Będziemy mogli z niego korzystać przez miesiąc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/DarkFrameFoto/


----------



## mileymc1

The only four major European skylines and the best in my opinion are:

1) London
2) Frankfurt
3) Paris
4) Moscow

Rotterdam and Milan are impressive and expanding on the right scale. Madrid has potential and could turn out to be a beast. Manchester is on the rise for U.K city with some great plans.

The main city that I'm not so sure about is Warsaw. From certain angles it looks great and there are some impressive buildings, but overall... Meh


----------



## Lord Parsifal

Ares2018 said:


> Maybe I have a serious perception problem ... but although I like Frankfurt and it is correct ... its buildings with straight and rectangular lines remind me of what was done in the 80s ... very outdated ... Yes. I don't find avant-garde or bold design. It also lacks height ... if it weren't for the central tower with the 50-meter pinnacle. You take two buildings from Moscow and place them there in the middle and you're sure to love them. As for your criticisms of the city of Moscow, he will like it more or less, but if we talk about beauty, neither London nor Paris nor Frankfurt nor Moscow ... many villages in Tyrol are more beautiful than all together.


Okay dude, you like tawdry-ass designs. Got it. To each their own.

Also funny that you consider elegant and timeless minimalism to be “outdated.” Really shows your mindset.



mileymc1 said:


> Rotterdam and Milan are impressive and expanding on the right scale. Madrid has potential and could turn out to be a beast. Manchester is on the rise for U.K city with some great plans.
> 
> The main city that I'm not so sure about is Warsaw. From certain angles it looks great and there are some impressive buildings, but overall... Meh


If you think that Milan has an impressive skyline and is a potential beast while also thinking that Warsaw skyline isn’t, then you’re nothing but full of crap. Or blind. Not saying Milan has got a bad skyline, I ranked it 7th, it’s just that I can’t think of a scenario where Milan beats Warsaw in terms of the skyline. Same goes for Rotterdam, too, it’s just that with Milan the case is even clearer

Warsaw has potential to become very soon a real, big competitor for Frankfurt. A league higher than Milan in my opinion.



Best perspective of the Milan skyline:












Best perspective of the Warsaw skyline (and mind you, it’s an outdated pic from 2015):


----------



## Dusty Hare

Lord Parsifal said:


> In Russia that attitude doesn't bear any freshness at all. Their oligarchs have always loved kitschy, over-the-top designs and cheap, tawdry splendor pomped into every possible nook and cranny. Their style (or rather a lack thereof) is that of a nouveau riche. It's vulgar.
> 
> Not a fan.
> 
> And as I said: Astana and Baku. They are the colleagues of Moscow, not London or Frankfurt.


I'm not sure why you feel the need to mention oligarchs when discussing a skyline. It perhaps gives a fairly clear indication into your mindset (your judgement seems clouded by political prejudice). 

I have a certain sympathy with the idea that the main Moscow cluster is bit garish and is not everyones cup of tea. My own personal tastes are little more conservative which is why I would always place a London or Paris ahead. 

However, Moscow is doing something that no other European city is doing. It is going bigger, it is being more daring and it is basically showing off. It jars but it does so unashamedly. Is that worse than the dull sea of grey/green glass in the City of London? Or the wall of 200mish boxes in CW? 

If you look at Russian architecture going way back it has always been a little more garish (sorry there must be a better word). And thank God for that. The world would be a dull place if everywhere was the same. Moscow fully deserves its place at the top table of European skylines.


----------



## IThomas

Milano​*Porta Nuova* as seen from a drone + *CityLife*










Photo Credit: Earth by drones










Photo Credit: Astratto Blu










Photo Credit: Alice Margaria










Photos Credits: Alice Margaria, Isa Marchetti










https://www.instagram.com/p/BwOx2iNlvB-/​


----------



## moltisanti

Lord Parsifal said:


> If you think that Milan has an impressive skyline and is a potential beast while also thinking that Warsaw skyline isn’t, then you’re nothing but full of crap.


I really think you should read his post one more time.

On a different note, didn't your mother teach you that in matters of taste, there can be no disputes?


----------



## RokasLT

*Individual skyscraper esthetics - skyline esthetics - quantity - density - hight *

*1. London 
2. Frankfurt
3. Moscow
4. Paris
5. Warsaw 
6. Milan
7. Rotterdam 
8. Madrid
9. Istanbul
10. Vienna *

*In comparison my 2017 rating*



> 1. Frankfurt
> 2. Paris
> 3. Moscow
> 4. London
> 5. Warsaw
> 6. Milan
> 7. Rotterdam
> 8. Madrid
> 9. Istanbul
> 10. Vienna


----------



## Axelferis

I think it was a mistake for Milan to have made the three towers elsewhere than in the middle of Porta nuova.
it would had been right today in the top 5 of european skyline with allianz/generali/citylife at the core of the skyline.

*Milan will have for a sure a great skyline in the near future.* But to copy the Londonian model is a risk because London is promised to have this dense separated skyline.

In Milan it will take some years to have this feeling.

I prefer to start with a 'packed' skyline which produces a strong effect than make a lot of clusters that disminish the general impression.


----------



## Darbak

My top 10 list. Wow, such layman, very subjective

London
Warsaw
Frankfurt
Milan
Paris
Moscow 
Hague
Madrid
Rotterdam
Barcelona (or Vienna)

Special mention for Vilnius and Zurich


----------



## Ares2018

I reaffirm Milan very overrated in this forum. Warsaw is growing in quantity but far from having good buildings ... But both are doing a good job.
It is very difficult to make a ranking without having visited all these cities and having a real perspective at street level. Because many of these cities are better for the quality of their photo gallery than for the reality of their buildings or clusters.

1.London
2.Paris
3.Moscow
4.Frankfurt
5.Warsaw
6.Madrid
7.Milan
8.Rotterdam


----------



## Mistogun

i think all of you can stop arguing and just wait another 5-10 years, when all of the highrise projects around Moscow city are finished and the skyscrapers will fit organically in its surroundings. Dont forget, that they are build in a former industrial district, and the construction of skyscrapers started only 20 years ago (interrupted by the big financial crisis). Cities like London, Paris or Frankfurt had much more time to form a proper skyline.

So just give it time and it will look much less artifically, if you dont like it in the future, thats a fair subjective opinion, but for the skyline is just unfinished.


----------



## masala

...


DzhendoyanV said:


>


----------



## masala

https://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/211795.html


----------



## IThomas

Lord Parsifal said:


> I don't buy it. Sounds like a cop out.


LOL.


----------



## IThomas

"The 50 Most Influential Tall Buildings of the Last 50 Years" -- Report published today by the The Council on Tall Buildings and Urban Habitat.
https://ctbuh2019.com/other-info/50-influential-buildings/ 



> The skyscraper has a history extending back more than 120 years, but it entered a new phase of innovation and acceleration in the late 1960s. The Council on Tall Buildings and Urban Habitat was founded in 1969 to embrace and interpret the rapid changes taking place in the field of high-rise design and engineering. Throughout its history, CTBUH has highlighted best practice examples of tall buildings that represented a significant change in thinking or technique, by means of Journal case studies, conference proceedings, and since 2002, the annual Awards program.
> 
> The tall buildings captured here are selected on the same criteria, through the combined input of the CTBUH Research and Data team, CTBUH Leaders, and a call to the member constituency at large. Each represents a milestone in the development of the typology, tracking the development of the tall building from a predominantly commercial office tower with repetitive floor plates, to a “vertical city” with the mix of uses, variation in façade materials, and variety of interior and exterior spaces implied by the title. Across these examples, we see the arrival and departure of the distinct International and Post-Modern styles, as well as the overlapping parametricism and contextualism that dominates the contemporary scene. We see the transition from symbols of North American corporate power to broadcasting devices for the arrival of entire cities and countries on the global stage. The importance of environmental sustainability takes on as important a role as cultural and economic longevity. And, as some of these skyscrapers hit the half-century mark, we see them aging gracefully, into new functions, sometimes radically changing appearance and even height. From this, we learn that the development of the skyscraper typology is not a simple case of linear hand-offs from one generation to the next; rather, it is an interpolating dialogue that will continue to inform and inspire us for the next 50 years and beyond.


The buildings of Europe included in the list:
* The Shard LONDON
* The Leadnhall Building LONDON
* 30 St Mary Axe LONDON
* The Lloyd's Building LONDON
* Commerzbank Tower FRANKFURT
* Tour First PARIS
* Bosco Verticale MILAN
* Turning Torso MALMO
* Post Turm BONN


----------



## 4miGO!!!

For those who might still think Moscow has artificial islands of scrapers. See below, everyone decides on their own. 



CGI said:


> хайрез
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> хайрез
> 
> Людмила Суркова





bus driver said:


> https://vk.com/peterkhol?z=photo340322259_456264469%2Fphotos340322259


----------



## RokasLT

meteoforumitalia said:


> My list (^^ = growing up fastly, ^ = growing up, -- = static):
> 
> 1 London ^^
> 2 Moscow ^^
> 3 Paris --
> 4 Warsaw ^^
> 5 Frankfurt ^
> - huge gap -
> 6 Milan ^
> 7 Rotterdam ^ (or --, I'm not sure)
> - huge gap -
> *8 Vilnius --*
> 9 Madrid ^
> 10 Den Haag --
> 11 Vienna --
> 12 Manchester ^^


*Blue *(finished or uc), *yellow *(proposed or under preparation)


----------



## Edmos

*Bratislava, Slovakia*









Bratislava Port by Juraj Melicher, on Flickr 








Bratislava Downtown 2019 by Juraj Melicher, on Flickr


----------



## LinkD-2ME

I like Milan and Warsaw skyline. They have a great future and will add more and more skyscrapers.
At the moment Warsaw is adding lots however Milan will catch up in the near future!!


----------



## Ares2018

Find the differences ..
Varsovia..










Milan..










Madrid..


----------



## IThomas

Ares2018 said:


> You can be influential in a good way or in a bad way ... remember in the Spice Girls or Paris Hilton.


Very technical answer. But yes, what bunch of idiots are those of the CTBUH. :lol:


----------



## 4miGO!!!

Moscow, north of the city.

What’s cool about Msc is that it is really a skyscraper city (or rather a highrise city), there are scrapers and highrises literally everywhere. For example, in the background of the pic is my district. About 2 km diameter area. There are: 1 x 42fl, 3 x 37fl, 1 x 32fl, 1 x 31fl, 4 x 30fl and dozens of 25+fl. And my area does not even hit the top5 list of the “tallest” districts. 

And you know what I just thought? Some European cities should win against the skyline in this pic, before the try against MIBC.  There are: 2 x 42fl, 3 x 36fl, 1 x 31fl, 4 x 30fl, 1 x 28fl and 4 x 26fl. And still dozens of 25fl. 



Aleksey said:


> 3 октября 2019


----------



## Swarogich

Lord Parsifal said:


> It doesn't look more like an Asian skyline - let's specify. It looks more like a CENTRAL Asian skyline. These are not very good, in general, which is my point - in comparison to other European skylines, the Moscow one is laughably ugly. In comparison to other Asian skylines, the Moscow one is laughably small and even kitschier.


"Central Asia" skyline:lol:

@AlexAtmolix


----------



## RokasLT

*Orange cladding and white decor elements for Mercury Tower ruins all cluster for me. It looks very outdated and quite ugly.*


----------



## Check_Mate

Vladivostok

The first twin Skyscrapers in Vladivostok are near completion 










copy right @ Evgenei+777


----------



## Swarogich

RokasLT said:


> *Orange cladding and white decor elements for Mercury Tower ruins all cluster for me. It looks very outdated and quite ugly.*


very soon this tower will be hidden by others (one tower, plot 15 and capital tower)


----------



## Check_Mate

RokasLT said:


> *Orange cladding and white decor elements for Mercury Tower ruins all cluster for me. It looks very outdated and quite ugly.*


The word mercury is a scientific term if you are into science you will understand why the name and the color orange gotta come together, I believe you are more of an art or poetry person who cant see things from a scientific prespective


----------



## RokasLT

Check_Mate said:


> The word mercury is a scientific term if you are into science you will understand why the name and the color orange gotta come together, I believe you are more of an art or poetry person who cant see things from a scientific prespective


*l know all that, but most buildings, especially skyscrapers, don't take their names seriously. BTW firs visualizations were with black cladding and antenna also with light blue cladding. *


----------



## meteoforumitalia

Swarogich said:


> very soon this tower will be hidden by others (one tower, plot 15 and capital tower)


That's true, but pity, cause I really love Mercury Tower. The new *405 m tall* tower will hide it completely


----------



## meteoforumitalia

Ares2018 said:


> Find the differences ..
> Varsovia..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milan..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madrid..


The Madrid picture is of very high quality, and it shows the best perspective ever possible for the city skyline, with a super zoom that make people think that all those towers are close to each others in a same cluster, when reality says the opposite: 4 isolated towers in the middle of nowhere, plus some other highrises in a distance of several kms.
The Milan picture is of bad quality, and it shows just Porta Nuova cluster (and not CityLife cluster) from one of the worst perspective ever that underlines the distance among towers and with some hidden, juxtaposed towers.

these are the differences I see between the 2 pictures of Milan and Madrid


----------



## Broodjebami

Lord Parsifal said:


> It's the only perspective where it looks like Milan has a cluster of skyscrapers, so I thought it was the best.
> 
> 
> 
> You're being full of crap and you know it. Talkin bullshit that's objectively far from reality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milan's *"quality and organisation"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotterdam


Milan looks clean from this angle, even though this angle doesn’t even include 3 of the tallest towers in the city, don’t know what you’re talking about. For Rotterdam, that is by far the worst angle you can find, doesn’t even include half of the skyline. This is Rotterdam as well:










Looks on level with Warsaw, if not better.


----------



## Ares2018

meteoforumitalia said:


> The Madrid picture is of very high quality, and it shows the best perspective ever possible for the city skyline, with a super zoom that make people think that all those towers are close to each others in a same cluster, when reality says the opposite: 4 isolated towers in the middle of nowhere, plus some other highrises in a distance of several kms.
> The Milan picture is of bad quality, and it shows just Porta Nuova cluster (and not CityLife cluster) from one of the worst perspective ever that underlines the distance among towers and with some hidden, juxtaposed towers.
> 
> these are the differences I see between the 2 pictures of Milan and Madrid


Very well seen friend, But these are also real images.
Which is what I want to say here depending on the photo, the perspective from where the photo is taken or from where you look ... we have one reality or another. The real groups are London, Paris, Moscow ... and then there is Frankfurt at a distance. For all the other cities, much encouragement and see you in 10 years


----------



## NOMAD€

meteoforumitalia said:


> The Madrid picture is of very high quality, and it shows the best perspective ever possible for the city skyline, with a super zoom that make people think that all those towers are close to each others in a same cluster, when reality says the opposite: 4 isolated towers in the middle of nowhere, plus some other highrises in a distance of several kms.
> The Milan picture is of bad quality, and it shows just Porta Nuova cluster (and not CityLife cluster) from one of the worst perspective ever that underlines the distance among towers and with some hidden, juxtaposed towers.
> 
> these are the differences I see between the 2 pictures of Milan and Madrid


the 5th tower (the one next to the leaning one) of the 4 towers “cluster” doesn’t exist yet. it’s still user construction

in these 3 pictures warsaw’s skyline shows all its cheap ugliness while the other two skylines look much nicer


----------



## Ares2018

NOMAD€ said:


> the 5th tower (the one next to the leaning one) of the 4 towers “cluster” doesn’t exist yet. it’s still user construction
> 
> in these 3 pictures warsaw’s skyline shows all its cheap ugliness while the other two skylines look much nicer


Thats true...

Madrid...Caleido Tower 181m in progress.


----------



## meteoforumitalia

NOMAD€ said:


> the 5th tower (the one next to the leaning one) of the 4 towers “cluster” doesn’t exist yet. it’s still user construction
> 
> in these 3 pictures warsaw’s skyline shows all its cheap ugliness while the other two skylines look much nicer


Yes, later I also noticed that there's a tower that doesn't even exist yet in that picture of Madrid, it's just a rendering


----------



## wookes

https://www.instagram.com/p/B3ITw5HoRQP/


----------



## anubis1234

I will never understand the sense of building skyscrapers in such a way like in Madrid, i mean in a location that looks like it was separated and not matching the rest of the city. ridiculous


----------



## Ares2018

anubis1234 said:


> I will never understand the sense of building skyscrapers in such a way like in Madrid, i mean in a location that looks like it was separated and not matching the rest of the city. ridiculous


ridiculous is talking without knowing ...

You said it ... it's your feeling but it's not reality ... that area is within the urban plot ... and it's not on the outskirts ... and not in the center ... Is La Defense in the center of Paris? That area of ​​Madrid is part of a large project of more than 3 million m2 ... which will become a business center ... the Chamartin train station will be renovated into a high-speed node ... commercial areas and cultural and a large park ... you will understand that all this cannot be done over the existing city ... But I repeat that it is not lost ... it is the northern area ... nothing more.


----------



## Paolo98.To

*Tallinn*



https://www.flickr.com/photos/romet/20080836820/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/32709032478/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16155712604/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/44033492345/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/andrealuht/13829367525/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8869366245/


----------



## ElViejoReino

anubis1234 said:


> not matching the rest of the city. ridiculous


That´s not true, this towers are at the end of Paseo de la Castellana, main street of Madrid, same like La Defense in Paris, at the end of Champ Elysees/Grande Armée, but both inside the city.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt from above*


Areal view of Frankfurt, Germany by andreas lippert, auf Flickr


----------



## Bockenheimer

Frankfurt:



















Source: my own shots


----------



## meteoforumitalia

Lord Parsifal said:


> Not to mention the sizing of the pictures. In your pic of milan and Warsaw it looks like the skyscrapers in Milan and Warsaw are of equal height. They aren’t. The tallest skyscraper in the Milan photo ISNT TALLER than 150 meters to the roof, while the shortest skyscraper in the Warsaw photo you posted ISNT SHORTER than 150 meters to the roof.


Just a little correction: the tallest tower seen in that Milan pic is 161 m tall at the roof, and it's Palazzo Lombardia (Lombardy Region HQ), that is partially (almost entirely) hidden by the Unicredit Tower. The others are almost all between 140 and 150 at the roof. In the picture of Warsaw, not all the buildings that make skyline are above 150 m.

In both cases, some other taller towers are not included in the 2 pictures


----------



## meteoforumitalia

Make it so n1 said:


> I remember when Frankfurt was considered number one( about 15 years ago) now it's far behind London, Moscow and paris


true, and Warsaw is now close (or already there) in size and overall impact (but perhaps not in quality).

in my list I have even put it ahead of Frankfurt, but I feel not sure of that choice.

and this picture of Frankfurt by Bockenheimer is so good and one of the best for this city:


----------



## mileymc1

Why do so many skyscrapers in Warsaw have a spires? I think they look outdated and tacky. Is it just for the bragging rights in term of heights? 

If you remove the spire from any building in Warsaw then don't actually have a building taller than Madrid, Manchester or Turin currently.


----------



## rulengulen




----------



## Quicksilver

Do you guys have any crane count in Warsaw?


----------



## DarkLite

Next page, because the post is worth it.


----------



## DarkLite

cardiff said:


> The Greenwich Vibes by Jacob Marriott, on Flickr


I commend you for sharing such an atmospheric and elegant shot of the Canary Wharf skyline in London, which showcases the best of Britain's old grandeur and contemporary cosmopolitanism. This angle is one of the most signature images I have seen of the city in this forum in many months.


----------



## wookes

Lord Parsifal said:


> What icon does Madrid have? :lol:


Really? Madrid has the unique twin leaning towers *in the world*:



viene avisando la noche by Raúl Ruiz, en Flickr



Desde el techo de Madrid IV by Borja Gómez, en Flickr


What icon does Warsaw have? :lol:


----------



## level1

It is obvious that Frankfurt is now ahead of Warsaw. However, in 2 years everything can change. Warsaw is experiencing a real boom of skyscrapers and there are plans for the next. This can be compared to a boom of several years from London, of course, not on this scale


----------



## hugh

DarkLite said:


> I commend you for sharing such an atmospheric and elegant shot of the Canary Wharf skyline in London, which showcases the best of Britain's old grandeur and contemporary cosmopolitanism. This angle is one of the most signature images I have seen of the city in this forum in many months.


And I commend your commendation, however I was envisaging ...

HER: Isn't that just a f**k-off skyline?

HIM: (Thinking) How do I tell her I'm not into high-rises?


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

wookes said:


> Really? Madrid has the unique twin leaning towers *in the world*:


I think their shape and position to form a sort of gate is quite successful

Anyway they're not the only twin leaning towers on the planet even if they surely are the first ever built

In Milan there are these ones for istance


----------



## wookes

^^ Thats nice but whit 72m and 65m maybe there are not "towers"


----------



## Dusty Hare

DarkLite said:


> I commend you for sharing such an atmospheric and elegant shot of the Canary Wharf skyline in London, which showcases the best of Britain's old grandeur and contemporary cosmopolitanism. This angle is one of the most signature images I have seen of the city in this forum in many months.


It looks even better from up the hill by the Observatory or a bit further east into Greenwich Park. Best view in London IMHO. And the thing is that, despite the rather large skyline being created in the background in Canary Wharf, Wren's beautiful Royal Naval College in the foreground more than holds it's own in the view. A mix of old and new at it's very best.


----------



## cardiff

DarkLite said:


> I commend you for sharing such an atmospheric and elegant shot of the Canary Wharf skyline in London, which showcases the best of Britain's old grandeur and contemporary cosmopolitanism. This angle is one of the most signature images I have seen of the city in this forum in many months.


Thank you, i loved the shot too, i lived in Greenwhich for a while (before the latest skyscrapers mind) and loved the contrast in views. For me the thing that makes European skylines special and beautiful is this contrast in view and is what makes European skylines more special than others globally. The buildings and park around this area are gorgeous and Grennwich itself 
is a charming town incorporated into greater London.


----------



## NOMAD€

GENIUS LOCI said:


> I think their shape and position to form a sort of gate is quite successful


They are called Puerta de Europa indeed.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

I know


----------



## 2G2R

Each time i see Moscow suburbs i think immediatly about Beijing. Why? The residential towers and then, the density.


----------



## roguelich

*Warsaw | Warszawa*
Poland


----------



## Ingenioren

wookes said:


> Really? Madrid has the unique twin leaning towers *in the world*:


Also Copenhagen:

Sunset by Mads Hansen, on Flickr


----------



## Higgibaby

Hamburg got its dancing towers


----------



## regis15

Madrid was the first with the first unique twin leaning towers in the world at the end of the 90s. Obviously, after that, a lot of new towers with that leaning design have been built.


----------



## anubis1234

why ares's posts have not yet been deleted? when I wrote a post that was suitable for removal, it was removed after a few minutes, I understand that the regulations have been changed, yes? Well


----------



## TM_Germany

Can a mod please clear out this kindergarten sometime soon?


----------



## anubis1234

anubis1234 said:


> wow nice water,cool place, just build there skyscrapers, just like you build them in Madrid, which is where it would look as ridiculous as in Madrid


oh you already did, it looks ... nice



manhuelofspain said:


> GA Benidorm 015 by GA Valencia, en Flickr


----------



## Swarogich

Lord Parsifal said:


> Very true. Same feels - those skyscrapers just don't fit *there* at all, and that height difference is ridiculous.


"there" its where? and height deference between whom?


----------



## Broodjebami

Lord Parsifal said:


> Very true. Same feels - those skyscrapers just don't fit there at all, and that height difference is ridiculous.


Height difference is ridiculous indeed but that is the coolest photo I’ve ever seen from any city. Looks like a mountain. +1 for Moscow.


----------



## wookes

Benidorm

Benidorm by Sergio Herrería, en Flickr

Metropolis by Fotomondeo, en Flickr

Benidorm 17 by Eloy Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Moscow

_source_


----------



## KlausDiggy

TM_Germany said:


> Can a mod please clear out this kindergarten sometime soon?


done:check:


----------



## Ares2018

Gracias


----------



## 2G2R

Benidorm looks like Rio! Yes!!!! Benidorm como si fuera Rio!


----------



## mileymc1

Other towers under construction, in planning and proposed for this area and another area_ (greengate)_ of *Manchester.*


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:

Frankfurt by Frank Fujimoto, auf Flickr


----------



## davidslovakia

Moscow number one


----------



## der muttt

Benidorm number one


----------



## Architecture lover

KlausDiggy said:


> done:check:


I wanted to read what was on the previous page so badly. 
You could've waited a little bit, it felt like there was piping hot tea.

Anyways each time a person comes to this thread he/she gets to witness the ridiculousness of European nations. There's always measurement, with tons of jealousy and bitterns of one another. The continent as a community just feels as fragile as ever. At this point I've given up - we're not getting wiser. 
It's like wanting to give a boring TV show a chance knowing that it's so predictable you'll fall asleep in the first 5 minutes. :yawn:

Also, Moscow feels - looks as everything but European, I guess the geography plays its role? That awkward moment when Shanghai has far better quality glass on their towers which get designed by architectural groups from Chicago (people who sure know their job).


----------



## Architecture lover

^^ The rest of Europe *in no specific order*: Frankfurt, Madrid, Warsaw, London, Milan, Paris, feels rather nice thought. It's not as high, but to me it looks like quality over quantity. Frankly I prefer it that way.

If any of these cities chooses to go with massive height one day, I hope it will be only one single such tower of massive height. Similar to how *Taipei 101 *stands on its own. Reason? I do not wish for our cities to get overcrowded with towers. 

If we ever decide to flirt with Postmodernism (like they did), I believe we should use a stripped Glass Gothic Tower. 

Usually, I'm not so fond of Postmodern architecture, but I somehow find this tower respectful to their tradition. And I like that.


----------



## Kozhedub

Frankfurt, Germany


----------



## Atrium

As somebody that feels my former stomping grounds of Vancouver and Toronto are being decimated by a plague of repetitious and endless glass condos - I feel I should be made an ambassador to Benidorm and kickstart a scraper exchange program to bring some balance to all aforementioned and restore some seriously lacking diversity in modern tall architecture. :nocrook:

Am I on an island unto myself with my indifference when people post pictures of just endless and redundant glass scrapers going up like mushrooms after a good soaking?

Every city currently experiencing a vertical uprising should be mandated to hire a Dutch architect for every 10th scraper going up 

I don't know, I might be a redundant graphics designer in a land that recently finally evolved and legalized recreational cannabis, so please afford me some rope, but to me, beauty ultimately lies in contrast, **** the beholder. :banana2:


----------



## indaco1

GENIUS LOCI said:


> Anyway they're not the only twin leaning towers on the planet even if they surely are the first ever built


Not surely, these have been built a little earlier (1109 - 1119). Even the tall one is leaning 2.23 meters: 
Asinelli e Garisenda by Vanni Lazzari, su Flickr

I know they are not modern and OT here, but unlike other posts at least they are towers and in Europe.


----------



## 4miGO!!!

One of the coolest 13-year transformations I have seen.



[D1ego] said:


> Много кадров здесь: *Пешком по Москве. От Москва Сити до Новоарбатского моста. ММДЦ 2006 — 2019. Часть 7.*
> 
> Год 2006.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Год 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Год 2009.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Год 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Год 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Год 2019.


----------



## Mr Bricks

DarkLite said:


> I commend you for sharing such an atmospheric and elegant shot of the Canary Wharf skyline in London, which showcases the best of Britain's old grandeur and contemporary cosmopolitanism. This angle is one of the most signature images I have seen of the city in this forum in many months.


I think CW looks incredibly generic, there is no sense of place at all. The same is true for Nine Elms in the west. London is starting to look like Vancouver on steroids.


----------



## Dusty Hare

There was no sense of place in Nine Elms before. They are busy creating it now. And in Nine Elms they have built all the rubbish towers. The better quality ones are coming now and I wouldnt say they are particularly generic. 

As for CW, there is a lot of boxy, generic stuff there but they are adding more variety now (Park Drive, Baltimore,Newfoundland, for example). I would say it looks less generic the bigger it gets.


----------



## Make it so n1

London the the least generic looking city in europe


----------



## der muttt

Nine Elms will be one of the least 'generic' skylines in Europe and how is CW any more generic than Paris, Frankfurt or most of the other European skylines?


----------



## Roxven

*Warsaw*


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

indaco1 said:


> Not surely, these have been built a little earlier (1109 - 1119). Even the tall one is leaning 2.23 meters:
> Asinelli e Garisenda by Vanni Lazzari, su Flickr
> 
> I know they are not modern and OT here, but unlike other posts at least they are towers and in Europe.


The purpose was to build 'em straight from the bottom to the top, but there was a basement failure which slowly started to make the towers structure lean to one side. Exactly the same thing which happened to Pisa leaning tower

Nice try anyway


----------



## der muttt

:banana:^^ Hooray! I was worried that I wouldn't see any Warsaw photo's today


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Lyon:



mowaten said:


>


----------



## KlausDiggy

I like the Moscow IBC too. I think a lot of people here are just jealous that Moscow is so far ahead of their skyscraper cities. :master:


----------



## Broodjebami

Thank god my city hasn’t built an orange supertall yet, not jealous, just a difference in taste.


----------



## BenjaminBern

KlausDiggy said:


> I like the Moscow IBC too. I think a lot of people here are just jealous that Moscow is so far ahead of their skyscraper cities. :master:



Yah i'm jealous too in a way. How fast London/Moscow etc build these skylines is crazy and could never be possible here because of objections from the people and organizations.

But also they build these towers for a reason not just because they look nice. It's also political they want to demonstrate strength etc. 

But i just appreciate the nice buildings


----------



## der muttt

"ah i'm jealous too in a way. How fast London/Moscow etc build these skylines is crazy and could never be possible here because of objections from the people and organizations."

You don't know London/Britain, nobody objects more than the British. Three decades ago, London decided it needed a single new airport runway, it still doesn't have it because of 'objections'

If London was the size of Bern, it would never have its new skylines, London and Moscow are both huge cities and in London's case many of the new buildings are built on the sites of the cheap buildings which were built on bomb sites after the 2nd world war.


----------



## Mistogun

Moscow



xAKxRUSx said:


> *Сегодня*


----------



## meteoforumitalia

^^ amazing

_______________________________________________

*MILAN*









*by DEARMILANO*


----------



## IThomas

^^
It was better if the photo would have included the Torre Breda (on the left).


----------



## mlody89

simlar

Tour des jardins de l'arche : 206 meters









pkp tower 220m /Warsaw


----------



## madmax1982

"Does La Défense have a height limit like in London? "

Yes. Highest possible is 320/323m HP.


----------



## WUNDER-BAUM

Photo by https://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1222350
all towers are under construction, 1 of them on the right will soon begin.


----------



## indaco1

Brescia

Brescia - 2012 by Massimo Abeni, su Flickr


----------



## grngmdn

Nine elms seems to be under-represented here so ill post some. 

Towers currently U/C in nine elms.









*New Covent Garden Market - 177m, 151m, 118m
*










*Vauxhall Square - 168m, 168m, 87m, 69m*










*One Nine Elms - 200m, 161m
*










*DAMAC Tower - 168m
*










*Keybridge - 129m, 74m
*









*Vauxhall Cross - 186m, 151m (under review)*



What the end cluster will look like. 
All the towers below are either U/C or completed, except for the zaha hadid towers which are under review.


----------



## the man from k-town

Frankfurt

Ohne Titel by Jürgen Schneider, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Jürgen Schneider, auf Flickr

Frankfurt am Main - Skyline by Jorbasa Fotografie, auf Flickr

_DSC7354-Bearbeitet by hanslook, auf Flickr


Frankfurt Skyline Panorama by J K, auf Flickr


----------



## vincent1746

Paris :














































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Moscow*


DSC_7511e by Ed Kaas, auf Flickr


----------



## IThomas

*N A P O L I*





Skyline of Napoli by Thomas De Boes




Naples, seen from the boat to Capri by Martje Bakker




Naples skyline by David Blas










https://www.flickr.com/photos/maresados/31198858208/in/album-72157655081349773/




IMG_3442 by Anders Olander




JAK_0241 by Jack Silver




Naples from Vesuvius by Peter Dean




Napoli by night by vincenzo esposito​


----------



## RokasLT

*Prague*


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Bratislava, Slovakia*



pau-chin said:


>


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

FFM:

RF_1910_Ffm-Lohrberg-115-Pano.JPG by Robert Fischbach, auf Flickr


----------



## mileymc1

*Liverpool*
Credit: twitter @alundisley


----------



## Lord Parsifal

A completely new and dense skyscraper cluster arising from ground right under our noses here in Warsaw. The pace of development in this city is astounding.


----------



## Dober_86

Lord Parsifal said:


> A completely new and dense skyscraper cluster arising from ground right under our noses here in Warsaw. The pace of development in this city is astounding.


Road condition is no less astounding.


----------



## anubis1234

Dober_86 said:


> Road condition is no less astounding.


icard: :bash:


----------



## Broodjebami

Phew, that was about 1.5 days without a Warsaw post, can y’all post a bit more? I almost couldn’t handle it. Seriously though, rename this thread “Warsaw and some other cities” because literally 50% of what gets posted here is Warsaw, if I want to follow the Warsaw Developments this closely, I’ll subscribe to those threads.


----------



## indaco1

^^^ I'd call it just "Modern European Skylines" so that people is invited to post even tiny skylines.


----------



## indaco1

Eg. Vimercate:

Torri Bianche, Vimercate, Monza e Brianza by Alessandro, su Flickr

TORRI BIANCHE VIMERCATE by @FlankerITA, su Flickr










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vimercate


----------



## The_Photographer

Broodjebami said:


> Phew, that was about 1.5 days without a Warsaw post, can y’all post a bit more? I almost couldn’t handle it. Seriously though, rename this thread “Warsaw and some other cities” because literally 50% of what gets posted here is Warsaw, if I want to follow the Warsaw Developments this closely, I’ll subscribe to those threads.


Well from my observation this thread is more about London than Warsaw.


----------



## BazilExposition

---


----------



## WUNDER-BAUM

> Phew, that was about 1.5 days without a Warsaw post, can y’all post a bit more? I almost couldn’t handle it. Seriously though, rename this thread “Warsaw and some other cities” because literally 50% of what gets posted here is Warsaw, if I want to follow the Warsaw Developments this closely, I’ll subscribe to those threads.


Anyone can post pictures here, better ask on other forums why they don't.


----------



## Dober_86

#15469 Yekaterinoslav is okay in itself but not for this thread, imo. Not yet.


----------



## maykies

Broodjebami said:


> Phew, that was about 1.5 days without a Warsaw post, can y’all post a bit more? I almost couldn’t handle it. Seriously though, rename this thread “Warsaw and some other cities” because literally 50% of what gets posted here is Warsaw, if I want to follow the Warsaw Developments this closely, I’ll subscribe to those threads.


Totally agree.


----------



## BazilExposition

---


----------



## the man from k-town

Frankfurt 

150 Jahre Eisener Steg Frankfurt a. M. 02 by Jose R. Perez, auf Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Barcelona >>>>>>>>>>> (the photo is from 2018)

DSCF1871 by Klaas Guchelaar, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Rotterdam

_source_


----------



## ogonek

Broodjebami said:


> Phew, that was about 1.5 days without a Warsaw post, can y’all post a bit more? I almost couldn’t handle it. Seriously though, rename this thread “Warsaw and some other cities” because literally 50% of what gets posted here is Warsaw, if I want to follow the Warsaw Developments this closely, I’ll subscribe to those threads.


Yes man, the thread is busy, and it will only get worse.


----------



## Dober_86

Present day city called Dnipro\Dnepr was founded by Russians as Yekaterinoslav and bore this name until commies renamed it Dnepropetrovsk 150 years later. Then several years back it came to be called same as the nearby river. Queer. I hope one day historical toponym will be restored. In Russia we have similar issues with commies repugnant toponymical legacy. 

I don't care who call it what, I like the original name and consider it the right one and legit. If a city was founded bearing certain name it has to remain like this at all times, which is giving justice to the ancestors, the founders... Anyway, enough of it, we're talking skylines here, not history. 

P.S. Someone in charge should inquire into a no-name with mere 8 posts and bursting with hatred. Clearly a multi-registration case here.


----------



## roguelich

*Vienna | Wien*
Austria 

Kaiserwasser Wien by Markus K., on Flickr

Kaisermühlen VIC-U1 by Markus K., on Flickr


----------



## Lord Parsifal

Broodjebami said:


> Phew, that was about 1.5 days without a Warsaw post, can y’all post a bit more? I almost couldn’t handle it. Seriously though, rename this thread “Warsaw and some other cities” because literally 50% of what gets posted here is Warsaw, if I want to follow the Warsaw Developments this closely, I’ll subscribe to those threads.


Stop complaining and start posting. You don't like that other cities get posted less often? Then post them yourself!



Dober_86 said:


> Road condition is no less astounding.


You're talking about your city of Vladivostok? :lol:

Anyhow - everything will get renovated when the entire block gets completely refurbished with the Towarowa 22 project, designed by Bjarke Ingels from BIG:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsxciqJii2k

I really recommend you to watch this short demo vid because it has some very nice animations


----------



## vincent1746

*PARIS *

A lot of pictures from Montmartre : 

1/2








































































































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## A Chicagoan

Continuing with the obscure skylines theme . . .

*Malmo:*
 
Malmo_Rooftop_04 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr


----------



## indaco1

I'm certain it's possible to find a better point of view:










https://www.worldtravelimages.net/Malmo_skylines.htm
(Many other nice pics in this page)


----------



## Virus TI

As far as obscure skylines go, more St. Petersburg (without Lakhta)


























This one features our second tallest (and Lenin :lol









Pics taken from these threads

Of course, I don't actually think this anyhow belongs to "best skylines", our city must be in the same category as Malmo and Wroclaw with one spectacular tower in the middle of nowhere


----------



## level1

Gentlemen, let's enjoy the skyline of our European cities are always more beautiful. It is wonderful. We are a European family.


----------



## Axelferis

I'm sorry but i don't understand how Istanbul could even reach the top 3 of european skyline before cities like Paris and Frankfurt :|

it is a very good skyline but people should learn to read the rythm of a skyline before ranking with any reasons cities just for their pleasure hno:


----------



## Virus TI

Yekaterinburg, Russia.

This must be more on-topic than St. Peterburg  I really like the Yekat's skyline, maybe not so dense but impressive anyway. The towers are tall enough (the tallest one is 213 meters)

City center



















Outskirts









Source thread


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Lord Parsifal said:


> That's the major flaw of Warsaw urban design - huge, wide boulevards cutting through Downtown (kind of like in many American cities)


mmm... American cities rarely have boulevards that wide in downtowns excluding urban expressways

They're of course wide, but not as wide as in Warsaw


----------



## wookes

Madrid



cemoar said:


>





Madrid skyscrapers by Emilio Alonso, en Flickr


----------



## mlody89

warsaw
















by Artur Bińczyk


----------



## roguelich

*Warsaw | Warszawa*









https://www.facebook.com/droneinwarsaw









https://www.facebook.com/warszawaodnowa


----------



## Mistogun

Moscow









...


----------



## 2G2R

Sometimes i wonder if Madrid will follow Benidorm style with many skyscrapers. Madrid desserves more great buildings.


----------



## tramwaj

*Warszawa *


----------



## cardiff

City Alignment by Jon Herbert, on Flickr

Morning Glow... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

East London skyline by Joe Dunckley, on Flickr

Egg Knife by Jon Herbert, on Flickr

Old And New by Jon Herbert, on Flickr

London In Bloom by Jon Herbert, on Flickr

City Towers by Jon Herbert, on Flickr


----------



## Scouse_manc

Wow, amazing London


----------



## Erlenberg

*LYON - FRANKFURT - MILAN​*


----------



## mariusCT

Bucharest, Romania



MelcToxic said:


> *09.10.2019*


----------



## NOMAD€

2G2R said:


> Sometimes i wonder if Madrid will follow Benidorm style with many skyscrapers. Madrid desserves more great buildings.


Yes, but those of Benidorm are far away from being great though.


----------



## 2G2R

NOMAD€ said:


> Yes, but those of Benidorm are far away from being great though.


 Indeed!


----------



## Lord Parsifal

NOMAD€ said:


> Yes, but those of Benidorm are far away from being great though.


Hah yeah, Benidorm looks like budget-Hong Kong. And not, like, the Hong Kong CBD - but like the residential areas  Budget-Hong Kong-residential areas :lol:



cardiff said:


> Old And New


OMG. Such a great picture :cheers:


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILAN*
_"Citylife"_ cluster U/C

CityLife, Milano by Alessandro, su Flickr









*by Claudiober*









*by Claudiober*










*by Claudiober*



*NEW highrise* building designed by BIG studio approved in addition:


----------



## IThomas

^^
Winner project of the international competition:
"The Portico" - design: Bjarke Ingels Group https://big.dk/#projects-clm










:cheers:


----------



## roguelich

*London*

_MDG3978 by Cameradoggy, on Flickr

_MDG2332 by Cameradoggy, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:

Frankfurt Skyline at Night by Benedikt Filip, auf Flickr



Mainhattan Lights by Benedikt Filip, auf Flickr


----------



## Fabrega

From the Spanish forum the 5th one is almost top out, last floor.



havier said:


>


----------



## roguelich

*Moscow | Mосква*

Blown sunset by Mikhail G, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Royal Victoria Dock Panorama, October 2019 by Katy/BlueyBirdy, on Flickr

Views From St Paul’s Cathedral by Gary Etchell, on Flickr

2019.09.19_London_sunset-2 by Pavel Grozev, on Flickr


----------



## hugh

Kudos to that man from Cymru - his discerning eye, and the original photographers.


----------



## Nikomoto

del


----------



## Dober_86

*Yekaterinburg.*


----------



## Blackhavvk

Илья Воробьев


----------



## roguelich

*Warsaw - Warszawa*


W by Robert Wo¼niak, on Flickr​


----------



## V.BOBR

*Dnipro, Ukraine*




















https://www.facebook.com/profile.ph...QcTa5vCWPp2Hh8Ulvs9MwhBYFsle2KDdW2Vg8K-XkpmKQ


----------



## mileymc1

Manchester Town Hall sure is a spectacular building. Costing close to £1 million pounds to construct in 1869, well over £1 billion today. Nice cluster forming in the background also, the new meets the old!



JBGee said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/B5A09-fA4Q2/?igshid=hw5h8yxxeu7z


----------



## Axelferis

Manchester is too angular for a new skyline.
Could architects make something different for a once?


----------



## IThomas

M I L A N O 
*Porta Nuova*








https://www.instagram.com/p/B4cEvSzC9h7/








https://www.instagram.com/p/B4b2lg-CjWD/








https://www.instagram.com/p/Bzh_N-7oQcd/

*CityLife*








https://www.instagram.com/p/B5BdKBeg9gX/​


----------



## Mr_Dru

*The residential towers of Rotterdam*










source: Dumpert


----------



## inspire2

The Libeskind Residence, Citylife complex, Milan Italy. miniature effect (Tiltshift)










Source video:


----------



## masala

Lord Parsifal said:


> Just because you couldn't tell Russia from China in the 4 pics I posted doesn't mean I should get banned sweetie.


You can tell it once or twice, but you keep repeating this again and again, moving from one thread to another, posting tons of irrelevant to current topic pictures. You would rather focus on posting Warsaw pictures.


----------



## Quicksilver

Rarely seen high-rises of London. City Basin by potto:


----------



## anubis1234

laojang said:


> World wide in 2019, Moscow is the capital city with most supertalls (>300 meters), numbering at least 6.
> In comparison, Kuala Lumpur has 5,
> Abu Darbi has 4, Riyahd 4, Beijing 2, London 1. Congratulations.


amazing, but where is "best european skyline"?


----------



## Axelferis

Warsaw has the number of towers but i don't why it doesn't convince me despite the years i spent on this thread.

Perhaps the old big soviet building remind a scarce period...


----------



## laojang

anubis1234 said:


> amazing, but where is "best european skyline"?


"best of something" is subjective and often controversial; but "roof height" is objective and irrefutable.

Laojang


----------



## 4miGO!!!

laojang said:


> World wide in 2019, Moscow is the capital city with most supertalls (>300 meters), numbering at least 6.
> In comparison, Kuala Lumpur has 5,
> Abu Darbi has 4, Riyahd 4, Beijing 2, London 1. Congratulations.


Moscow has 7. Currently 5th in the world. 

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1587254


----------



## wookes

Madrid










By emilianogallo90










By emilianogallo90










By guillejean



Castellaner by MadrizByNight, en Flickr



Paseo de la Castellana al atardecer. by Luis, en Flickr










By cuenphoto



By saiko3p Businessinsider










By Madridsecreto


----------



## Birmingham

Birmingham, UK


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:

IMG_7970 by J K, auf Flickr


----------



## Scouse_manc

Manchester


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:

IMG_8393-Pano by J K, auf Flickr


----------



## laojang

4miGO!!! said:


> Moscow has 7. Currently 5th in the world.
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1587254


Thanks for the information, but those ahead of Moscow are not capital cities, including Dubai, New York, Shenzhen which has close to 20 supertalls now.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Those last two Frankfurt photos are amazing!


----------



## Sponsor

Axelferis said:


> Warsaw has the number of towers but i don't why it doesn't convince me despite the years i spent on this thread.
> 
> Perhaps the old big soviet building remind a scarce period...


The old soviet friend is barely visible while looking from west and north-west. Anyway it is an great addition. The ultimate skyline should consist of different styles, shades, materials and forms! The glassy modern-only cluster is just boring. I wish there were more art-deco/socreal towers with stone facedes like Prudential or the the soviet buddy, as well as 60.-80. boxes like Warsaw 'twin towers'.


----------



## Cujas

*Paris - La Défense*


----------



## werner10

*Rotterdam*



rebbel13 said:


> Van vanmiddag;






Jeff010 said:


> Untitled by Jeff 010, on Flickr







Ossip said:


>


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^The last picture of Rotterdam with The Hague in the background is the best I've ever seen. :cheers:


----------



## SASH

^^
Just a pity that photo is about 3 years old.


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Skyline Rotterdam by Peet de Rouw, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

[email protected] by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr
[email protected] by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr
Nieuwe Maas @ blue by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Rotterdam by Ryan Hadley, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

MILAN










Photo Credit: Elena Galimberti​


----------



## dimes

London's amazing, judging by its skyline, it might as well be a North American city at this point.. with good transit that is.


----------



## mlody89

35km from the center Warsaw









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1320687588108819&set=gm.3081959298499203&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Dusty Hare

dimes said:


> London's amazing, judging by its skyline, it might as well be a North American city at this point..


Let's hope not!!


----------



## Davidinho

dimes said:


> London's amazing, judging by its skyline, it might as well be a North American city at this point.. with good transit that is.


Let the Dutch cities (which are in fact very nice too) mimic North American skylines, London has a better future. Europe/London is setting new fashion in urban design and planning right now.


----------



## mileymc1

*Manchester, England*


----------



## der muttt

Vauxhall London 










Shaping up to be quite wacky but I like it. (most don't)

Keybridge, Vauxhall by Archoptical, on Flickr


----------



## drawabeats

*WARSAW 1979*










*2019*


----------



## grngmdn

Just curious but does Warsaw face any traffic problems? The roads seem abnormally large for a European city


----------



## Iluminat

grngmdn said:


> Just curious but does Warsaw face any traffic problems? The roads seem abnormally large for a European city


Warsaw is not a typical European city since most of it got destroyed in WWII so you have some wide roads and skyscrapers in the center, not all roads resemble highways though. 
As for the traffic it sure can be a problem especially since the city still lacks a full ring road, on the other hand public transportation is pretty well developed so it's not too American with car-depandance.


----------



## Cujas

^^

When I went to Warsaw I was impressed by how easy it was to get around, by transport, by road, on foot, by bike or by scooter. The streets and sidewalks are wide, there are cycle paths, the city is really very pleasant. 

It is the best from European urbanism and kind of US urbanism.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:

Frankfurt am Main at Sunset, Germany by Nagaraju Hanchanahal, auf Flickr


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Paris*










https://twitter.com/ParisLaDefense/status/1197530713937059840


----------



## madmax1982




----------



## der muttt

grngmdn said:


> Just curious but does Warsaw face any traffic problems? The roads seem abnormally large for a European city


MANY Eastern European countries have large roads even in minor cities. I'd always assumed it was a Soviet thing, perhaps they were built to roll tanks down in order to crush wicked capitalists? Frankly in Russia and elsewhere I find them detrimental to the ambience of the city.


----------



## Davidinho

der muttt said:


> MANY Eastern European countries have large roads even in minor cities. I'd always assumed it was a Soviet thing, perhaps they were built to roll tanks down in order to crush wicked capitalists? Frankly in Russia and elsewhere I find them detrimental to the ambience of the city.


Warsaw was almost completely destroyed during the WWII (not by tanks, but mostly by planes) and was planned/rebuilt when cars/buses became popular as a means of transportation. While wide streets of asphalt don't make cities look nicer, they really provide with advantages which the cities planned in medieval times don't have. All over Eastern Europe those streets are now being narrowed down. They are being turned into parks, pedestrian streets and provide with space for trams, monorails, buslines/bikelines and nice urban planning spots. In some cases those large streets are more of a suburban phenomenon as those cities have more preserved medieval parts.

A good example is Moscow. Here are dozens of examples of former wide streets.


----------



## Davidinho

Saint-Petersburg

Source


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

der muttt said:


> MANY Eastern European countries have large roads even in minor cities. I'd always assumed it was a Soviet thing, perhaps they were built to roll tanks down in order to crush wicked capitalists? Frankly in Russia and elsewhere I find them detrimental to the ambience of the city.


Haussmann's boulevards in Paris were born with the purpose to have wide enough roads to easily manage rioters with the _'gendarmerie'_ after 1848 heavy riots

From this 'need' modern urbanism originates

Therefore that could be even the purpose of Soviet urban planning


----------



## Davidinho

GENIUS LOCI said:


> Haussmann's boulevards in Paris were born with the purpose to have wide enough roads to easily manage rioters with the _'gendarmerie'_ after 1848 heavy riots
> 
> From this 'need' modern urbanism originates
> 
> Therefore that could be even the purpose of Soviet urban planning


They say some roads (mostly highways) in Soviet Russia were planned so wide in order to be able to serve as runway strips in case of emergencies (both for civil aviation and military). But never have I heard any reasoning for wide streets associated with riots/wars :nuts: The truth is less interesting. Those cities - destroyed after WWII - were planned during the rise of automobile industry in early 1950's. They were planned so that to meet the needs of drivers.


----------



## mlody89

warsaw
















by filoss
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1590414&page=129








https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=480240&page=455


----------



## Iluminat

^^Yes, highway strip is a thing (not only in the former Eastern Block) but Paris was planned with cavalry charges in mind I guess.



der muttt said:


> MANY Eastern European countries have large roads even in minor cities. I'd always assumed it was a Soviet thing, perhaps they were built to roll tanks down in order to crush wicked capitalists? Frankly in Russia and elsewhere I find them detrimental to the ambience of the city.


More like parades and showing off in general, in fact this part of Warsaw is called the Parade Square and as was said wide roads were considered modern at the time. 
Cities in the east of the continent were either heavily destroyed during the war or poorly developed to begin with (or both as in the case of Minsk) and because private property rights were rather limited planners could do much more than in most of western Europe (although not everything, especially since relatively few people actually had cars).



Davidinho said:


> Warsaw was almost completely destroyed during the WWII (not by tanks, but mostly by planes)


While Warsaw was indeed bombed from the air and with heavy artillery most of the damage was a result of months of looting and planned destruction by German demolition squads that methodologically destroyed building after building when the city was already evacuated after the failed uprising.


----------



## cardiff

Cardiff UK

Cardiff by Nick Dallimore, on Flickr









https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=4d41c040fc9f89ade4730b9f13721ba2&oe=5E740AA4









https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=d4a71eece4ae46db19f6a694500f1a2d&oe=5E83558E


----------



## hugh

^ A bit of a mini skyline there.


----------



## Quicksilver

Cardiff, not bad, considering size of the city.


----------



## vcoco

SCROLL>>>>>>>>>>










SCROLL>>>>>>>>>>




















SCROLL>>>>>>>>>>



























































Next area of several developments


----------



## cardiff

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EA9z7OLXkAIX30f?format=jpg&name=large


----------



## Mr.D00p

Posted on Reddit by (celspeare):










(Full Size)
https://i.imgur.com/HdDzsVS.jpg


----------



## Tyron

Frankfurt 



the man from k-town said:


> Frankfurt Moon by Hans Daniel, auf Flickr


----------



## Davidinho

^^
Both Frankfurt and London *WOW*


In the meantime, in Moscow the triplets of Capital Towers are rising so quickly that they will already dominate the skyline from this angle in the summer of 2020. Though their dominance won't last long 



raisonnable said:


> Ёлочка на "Эволюции"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## indaco1

vcoco said:


> Next area of several developments


The ugly grey building and the wrapped tower have been acquired (not for cheap) by Coima Sgr, the developer of most of Porta Nuova.

They hopefully will be replaced by something better.


----------



## Nikomoto

del


----------



## WUNDER-BAUM

Warsaw


----------



## Ares2018

...


----------



## Ares2018

*Madrid...*









https://www.instagram.com/p/B5heae0IBMW/


----------



## Lord Parsifal

View from an office in downtown Warsaw (old pic)


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


Maintowerscape - Skyscrapers by cokbilmis-foto, auf Flickr


Maintowerscape - The Block by cokbilmis-foto, auf Flickr


Maintowerscape - Twins by cokbilmis-foto, auf Flickr


Maintowerscape - Cityscape and Zeil by cokbilmis-foto, auf Flickr


Frankfurt´s hard core by Real_Aragorn, auf Flickr


Frankfurt by Real_Aragorn, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


DSCF5862.jpg by Jos Correia, auf Flickr


----------



## werner10

*Rottterdam*



Marin said:


> CoolTower, 02.12:
> 
> The CoolTower by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr













by Marc van der Stelt












by Marc van der Stelt













by Marnix Cox


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Valencia

Valencia by Juan Tecles, on Flickr


----------



## Dober_86

werner10 said:


> *Rottterdam*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Marnix Cox


Dreamy and very beautiful. kay:


----------



## Iluminat

indaco1 said:


> The ugly grey building and the wrapped tower have been acquired (not for cheap) by Coima Sgr, the developer of most of Porta Nuova.
> 
> They hopefully will be replaced by something better.


Removing this giant add would do.


----------



## Ares2018

*Technology District [email protected]*

Barcelona is not building in height and cannot be compared to the big ones ... but it is also building its technological district called [email protected] And it has different groups scattered around the city.









Others..










Financial district Hospitalet Barcelona


----------



## Check_Mate

Novosibirsk











copyright @ psy


----------



## wookes

Madrid










By Eduardo Valero











By armandophotograph_










By dinoballesteroslopez










By ferminberzal


----------



## roguelich

*Frankfurt*
Germany




Frankfurt Skyline von HKW West aus gesehen by gsphoto.ffm, on Flickr​


----------



## LinkD-2ME

You've got to love Frankfurt beautiful skyline! ^^
Looks like Atlanta in that pic....


----------



## Lord Parsifal

It's kinda funny how Frankfurt's "americanness" is cranked up so much just thanks to Messeturm :lol: :O

It's a great design, quite unique in Europe.
Though the angle posted above is one of the less fortunate ones for Frankfurt. Reminds me of Warsaw here :lol: The skyscrapers scattered in the distance combined with the big empty space reserved for used and unused railroad tracks coupled with the specific style of townhouses in the foreground - a very Warsaw-like view 

This is the most impressive view from any European city IMO (maybe because I kinda have a hard-on for America):










The skyscrapers placed very densely, their designs and the narrow streets are very obviously American, but look at these road signs! They're like a cherry on top, looking very American.
That's why I find it funny when someone says that Warsaw is 1-5 years ago from catching up to Frankfurt. Obviously not! In maybe 15 years though - I wish to have such a view in Warsaw


----------



## Dober_86

Ares2018 said:


> Barcelona is not building in height and cannot be compared to the big ones ... but it is also building its technological district called [email protected] And it has different groups scattered around the city.


Don't apologise. It's nice to see something except Warsaw, London, Moscow, Frankfurt, Paris and Rotterdam here once in a while, for a change. kay:


----------



## goodybear

*Basel, Switzerland*
Currently has one skyscraper of 178m and one highrise of 105m (and a few shorter towers). 
3 towers are u/c ranging from 96m to 205m.
6 towers are proposed ranging in 100m to 160m. 


Basel Panorama I by Goodybear1, on Flickr


Basel Panorama II by Goodybear1, on Flickr


BIS and Baloise Tower by Goodybear1, on Flickr

Webcam of the first skyscraper cluster construction (205, 178 and 114m)
http://www.webcam-basel.ch/warteck-ost/


----------



## VITORIA MAN

70 said:


> 5 towers, put the towers of vitoria


Salburua by eitb.eus, en Flickr

Salburua by jokin lara, en Flickr

Salburua by Karmen Uribesalgo, en Flickr

salburua en color by vicar59, en Flickr


----------



## Ares2018

*Madrid*









https://www.instagram.com/p/B53SV3jHYjX/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B53rCHmq3tD/


----------



## VITORIA MAN

Zabalgana by Maryge, en Flickr
Zabalgana by jokin lara, en Flickr
Mariturri by eitb.eus, en Flickr


Torres Plaza Porticada, Zabalgana, Vitoria-Gasteiz by Jokin Zurutuza, en Flickr


More from Vitoria
and finally the old 4 towers of Vitoria
LAS CUATRO TORRES DE VITORIA by eitb.eus, en Flickr


----------



## Ares2018

*Madrid sky.*









https://www.instagram.com/p/B53FbbJIu0o/


----------



## markfos

by @Ring


----------



## IThomas

*MILAN*
PORTA NUOVA 











Photo credit: Inspire2










https://www.instagram.com/p/B5roOfLITYE/






































Photos credit: Francesco Langiulli​


----------



## Ron Zuchorsky

Ares2018 said:


> Barcelona is not building in height and cannot be compared to the big ones ... but it is also building its technological district called [email protected] And it has different groups scattered around the city.


oki oki but it looks like mockup from 3D studio now, am I right?


----------



## forzen

markfos said:


> by @Ring


----------



## Ron Zuchorsky

forzen said:


> ^^............


What?:clown:


----------



## NOMAD€

:shifty:


----------



## Iluminat

Katowice



Lahcim nitup said:


> Katowice z lotu ptaka





Lahcim nitup said:


> *04.07.2019*
> fot. Eugeniusz S. - fotopolska.eu





Lahcim nitup said:


> źródło





Lahcim nitup said:


> Fotografia Rafał Zduńczyk





Lahcim nitup said:


> Katowice z lotu ptaka





Lahcim nitup said:


> fb Chris the Bird:





Lahcim nitup said:


> fot. vorwerk


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester, The Northern Power House...*



jrb said:


> From staybridgesuitesmanchester
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/B5so8Pfg-dh/


----------



## JuanPaulo

*London, UK*


City Of London Sunset by ben veasey, on Flickr


----------



## dexter2

dexter2 said:


> Łódź, Poland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/DarkFrameFoto/photos/a.1428420287386139/2590196684541821/?type=3&theater



South cluster (right one on photo above):










https://www.facebook.com/pg/studio8mm.lodz/photos/?ref=page_internal


----------



## hipi(sk)

Bratislava again, I promise, i will remain silenced afterwards, until some evolution comes 


















Some street level. Even this view should change rapidly in oncoming years: 










Next year panorama will get evolved as the highest one has got building approval, they will start construction this month yet:


----------



## Dober_86

*Moscow.*


----------



## Davidinho

MIBC shot from MIBC



Evrasia 99911 said:


> *6.11.19*





Kirgam said:


> *31 августа 2019*
> 
> "На задворках" и у парковки тоже стало цивильно, опрятно. местами даже красиво, можно сказать.


----------



## cardiff

London skyline by Hello Love skyline, on Flickr

London skyline by Peter Toporowski, on Flickr

City Of London Sunset by ben veasey, on Flickr

Woolwich Ferry-1 by Paul *****, on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

London number 1!

Warsaw








https://www.facebook.com/droneinwarsaw/









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=442747106669384&set=pcb.3135907306437735&type=3&theater


----------



## Ares2018

*Barcelona*

because La Sagrada Familia will also be a skyscraper with its 172.5 meters 2026.


----------



## WUNDER-BAUM

@kafarek


----------



## UPR20

AMAZING!! Like Paris la defanse in 1980's!


----------



## werner10

The hague



hoogbouw010 said:


> 1. Skyline vanuit Hoek van Holland (8 februari 2013).
> 4. Op weg naar huis, met zo'n heerlijke comfortabele beige-rode Haagse klassieker (12 februari 2019).






Charlie Frank said:


> *Foto: Dmitry Eliuseev @ Flickr (gebruikslicentie CC-BY-2.0)*







Michiel said:


> 14 september, vanaf het dak van het European Patent Office:


----------



## wookes

Warsaw skyscrapers are note very tall. The skyline needs more height


----------



## london lad




----------



## Brad

2G2R said:


> I'm hurry to see the new area in the next 5-10 years. !


Don't hurry. let 5-10 years pass slowly.


----------



## Lord Parsifal

dexter2 said:


> Łódź, Poland


Oh, wow. I must say I'm surprised. I thought this was some city in the UK at first :lol:

A very flattering photo of Lodz I must say, because that city overall is not as pretty in most other (aerial) angles 



wookes said:


> Warsaw skyscrapers are note very tall. The skyline needs more height


It's just the perspective. When all the currently U/C and approved skyscrapers get completed, Warsaw will have 35+ skyscrapers (over 100m tall) with an average height of 148.5 meters.

Frankfurt will have around 40 skyscrapers, with an average height of 151 meters. So I'd say their height is alright.


----------



## richie_bodo

Frankfurt


































[email protected]_bodo


----------



## bus driver

*Moscow*



CGI said:


> vor_ject


----------



## mlody89

warsaw


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM* >>



schoutbijnacht said:


> Source


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw 
























@warsaw by drone
https://m.facebook.com/?_rdr#!/photo.php?fbid=2614938745402625&id=100006595758876&set=gm.3142837599078039&source=48&ref=m_notif&notif_t=group_highlights


----------



## pin.

del


----------



## pin.

^^ :storm:


----------



## Dusty Hare

Pickun said:


> I just don't understand why have just only tallest skyscraper in EU. I thing much better will be tallest skyscraper in whole Europe.


One of the better put-downs I've seen on here


----------



## KlausDiggy

Lord Parsifal said:


> By the way, somehow Commerzbank's height "to the roof" is 258 meters just because they consider that extended piece of elevation part of "the roof" lol. Looks more like an oversize spire if anything.


It is an antenna mast similar to that on the Empire State Building.


----------



## Sponsor

Lord Parsifal said:


> Progress on _soon-to-be_ *European Union's tallest skyscraper and Poland's first supertall*
> *Varso Tower**, 310m*


Four Madrid torres are taller than future Varso.


----------



## Lord Parsifal

Pickun said:


> I just don't understand why have just only tallest skyscraper in EU


Because that’s the only part of Europe that matters 

When Russia joins the EU - we’ll notice you. But until then, why would we care about you?
No one does, that’s why the tallest skyscraper in Russia is a government project. Fortunately for us, we don’t have to deal with such absurdities



Sponsor said:


> Four Madrid torres are taller than future Varso.


No they are not? Varso Tower will be 310 meters tall, while the Madrid skyscrapers are 230, 236, 248 and 249 meters tall



KlausDiggy said:


> It is an antenna mast similar to that on the Empire State Building.


Yet they don’t consider the top of that mast to be “the roof”, like you do to boost your statistics 
When you do that, it’s fine. When we build a skyscraper that is even taller without any elevation extensions, we’re in the wrong somehow



Keep seething y’all. Poland will have the tallest skyscraper in all of the EU :cheers:


----------



## anubis1234

Sponsor said:


> Four Madrid torres are taller than future Varso.


 Varso Tower will be the tallest in the EU, Spain is probably in the EU so no :banana:


----------



## KlausDiggy

Lord Parsifal said:


> Yet they don’t consider the top of that mast to be “the roof”, like you do to boost your statistics
> When you do that, it’s fine. When we build a skyscraper that is even taller without any elevation extensions, we’re in the wrong somehow
> 
> 
> 
> Keep seething y’all. Poland will have the tallest skyscraper in all of the EU :cheers:



But the Empire State Building is 381m high with the accessible mast. So it is considered as the roof of the building just like the Commerzbank Tower.


----------



## Davidinho

What is the function of this antenna? Apart from making the tower the tallest in the EU?



Lord Parsifal said:


> Because that’s the only part of Europe that matters


Well, maybe Russia doesn't want to be governed from Brussels, like Norway, Iceland, Liechtenstein, Switzerland, San Marino, Monaco, Andorra, the UK?

Ok, your tower will be the tallest in the EU, but it is still ugly and not interesting. There are dozens of more interesting towers in the EU, not talking about Europe.



Lord Parsifal said:


> ...the tallest skyscraper in Russia is a government project.


Moderators can ban me, but this guy is a psychopath. And look at "Best European Skyline by 2025". He is posting his own projects there :nuts:


----------



## anubis1234

Davidinho said:


> Ok, your tower will be the tallest in the EU, but it is still ugly and not interesting.


It can be ugly, it may be not interesting, important that it will be the tallest in the EU :banana:


----------



## Dusty Hare

Lord Parsifal said:


> Keep seething y’all. Poland will have the tallest skyscraper in all of the EU :cheers:


Does it matter? 

Varso may be tall but give me the tallest tower in Europe (Lakhta) or the current tallest in the EU (The Shard) any day. Superior quality buildings. Height for heights sake means nothing.


----------



## Lord Parsifal

KlausDiggy said:


> But the Empire State Building is 381m high with the accessible mast. So it is considered as the roof of the building just like the Commerzbank Tower.


Yes, the last usable floor in the Empire State Building is located at the 381st meter.
What height is the last usable floor in Commerzbank located?
Oh right. The 220th meter. Yet the roof is somehow located 38 meters above, because of that superficial elevation extension :lol:



DustyHare said:


> Height for heights sake means nothing.


Interesting opinion, considering it comes from someone that defended Moscow’s atrocious skyscrapers just because they were tall lmao



Davidinho said:


> Ok, your tower will be the tallest in the EU, but it is still ugly and not interesting. There are dozens of more interesting towers in the EU, not talking about Europe.


That’s just your opinion. Which I, frankly, don’t give much crap about


Why does the soon-to-be tallest skyscraper of the entire European Union trigger you guys so much? Relax guys  It’s only the tallest supertall skyscraper in all of the EU :banana:


----------



## anubis1234

Dusty Hare said:


> Does it matter?


By the number of your comments in the discussion about the height of the Varso Tower, yes it's matter


----------



## Dusty Hare

anubis1234 said:


> By the number of your comments in the discussion about the height of the Varso Tower, yes it's matter


My one comment?


----------



## Dusty Hare

Lord Parsifal said:


> Interesting opinion, considering it comes from someone that defended Moscow’s atrocious skyscrapers just because they were tall lmao


Actually, I didn't just defend Moscow on the grounds of height alone but, yes, I certainly advocated it as a factor for Moscow's place at the top of the list. 

But while we are on the subject, you dismissed Moscow on the grounds of height. But now you have Varso it seems that you are rather more enamored by height (despite the lack of merit of the tower on other grounds). Make your mind up Parsifal!!


----------



## Skabbymuff

No way in hell will Varso Tower deserve tallest scraper in western Europe. Not with that spire of 70-80m. No disrespect to Warsaw, the development is incredible there, but unfortunately to make such a claim about this tower is false and also ridiculous and is going to make many people unhappy.


----------



## Lord Parsifal

Skabbymuff said:


> No way in hell will Varso Tower deserve tallest scraper in western Europe. Not with that spire of 70-80m. No disrespect to Warsaw, the development is incredible there, but unfortunately to make such a claim about this tower is false and also ridiculous and is going to make many people unhappy.


The claim isn’t false. It’s just that your ignorance about architecture is true.
Architectural height is the main sort of height used everywhere from statistics to encyclopedia and the definition is universal - a spire is an integral parts of the skyscraper’s structure.

Also, a spire of 80 meters is nothing outstanding. Commerzbank too has a spire-antenna of 80 meters (38 meters spire, 62 meters antenna). The Empire State Building has a spire of like 60 or 70 meters. The Shard has a spire of like 60 meters hidden by extended pieces of elevation
One WTC has a spire of 124 meters. 
I won’t even mention the UniCredit Tower in Milan, lol

Quit crying y’all


----------



## Iluminat

Pickun said:


> I just don't understand why have just only tallest skyscraper in EU. I thing much better will be tallest skyscraper in whole Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nuts:


BRING IT BACK









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warsaw_radio_mast


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

*As seen from The Hague*
_DSC1046 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Moscow International Business Center*











:master:


----------



## Dober_86

der muttt said:


> "You dig the meaning of butthurt, I dig, he digs, everyone digs. Bingo."
> 
> "digs" sound like something from 1960's California...you can't say that and "butthurt" sounds like something that whiny obnoxious little American kids say when they are arguing with someone on YouTube...don't say it.
> 
> You can say "Bingo" if you want.


Too many red lines to avoid to cross. :hmm: ok, you shared your thougths on the don'ts, what about the dos? If not butthurt, then what would you recommend?


----------



## hugh

der muttt said:


> "You dig the meaning of butthurt, I dig, he digs, everyone digs. Bingo."
> 
> "digs" sound like something from 1960's California...you can't say that and "butthurt" sounds like something that whiny obnoxious little American kids say when they are arguing with someone on YouTube...don't say it.
> 
> You can say "Bingo" if you want.


I dig 'dig' ... it comes from Black American jazz slang, (about 80 years old), difficult to use - it comes across as self-consciously retro or perhaps as wannabe. Can still be carried off by some with panache - see Obama. As for 'butthurt' - agree with much of the above, just no, it sounds like Johnny didn't get his cornflakes.


----------



## Varsben

@Lord Parsifal 

Why won't you just relax, calm down a little bit and adopt a less 'patriotic', but more realistic approach? Warsaw has been growing impressively, but it's not the world's skyscraper capital, not even Europe's. Thanks to your zeal, people in this thread will be soon either fed up with the word "Warsaw", or will stop taking it seriously.


----------



## der muttt

^^^ Hugh As a native speaker this is going to make me sound unfortunately chauvinistic, I can dig dig if Americans say it, they are either being ironic or acceptably retro but when non native speakers use it comes across as dated and as you say "wannabe"

However, that's my problem not theirs!


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

DSC_3947 by Matthijs Peeperkorn, on Flickr
DSC_3936 by Matthijs Peeperkorn, on Flickr
DSC_3940 by Matthijs Peeperkorn, on Flickr
DSC_3932 by Matthijs Peeperkorn, on Flickr
DSC_3906 by Matthijs Peeperkorn, on Flickr


----------



## Dober_86




----------



## SASH

*THE HAGUE*

Verboden Spot af by Jeroenisleeuw, on Flickr


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Dober_86 said:


>


About Italy.
Milan has now 5 because Libeskind tower is now topped out, since the map is about 2018 then it's correct.
But Turin has two +150 m towers. Intesa San Paolo tower and Regione Piemonte tower


----------



## Lord Parsifal

Varsben said:


> @Lord Parsifal
> 
> Why won't you just relax, calm down a little bit and adopt a less 'patriotic', but more realistic approach? Warsaw has been growing impressively, but it's not the world's skyscraper capital, not even Europe's. Thanks to your zeal, people in this thread will be soon either fed up with the word "Warsaw", or will stop taking it seriously.


I’m no zealot - it’s just that when someone is blatantly wrong (because the frequency of Warsaw posts is nothing out of the ordinary), I believe it needs to get thoroughly pointed out, or else people will believe this sort of BS.

All I did was just assert a possible reason for this lie, stemming perhaps from hurt pride? Because I haven’t seen anyone mention the frequency of London posts, or Manchester posts. In fact, Warsaw is posted only as much as Rotterdam. It’s clear there is something about Warsaw that irks a few people in a special way



GENIUS LOCI said:


> Dober_86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About out Italy.
> Milan has now 5 because Libeskind tower is now topped out, since the map is about 2018 then it's correct.
> But Turin has two +150 m towers. Intesa San Paolo tower and Regione Piemonte tower
Click to expand...

Also a 180 meter skyscraper called Olivia Star was completed in Gdansk the year this map was made.
It already needs to be updated


----------



## maykies

" It’s clear there is something about Warsaw that irks a few people in a special way"

come on, poor little thing... we are all jealous of Warsaw ! hno: you're just too patriotic and don't accept any criticism.


Very interesting map by the way.


----------



## Dober_86

Sure this map has its share of inaccuracies, one more: Bus driver noted on the Russian forum that Moskva lacks around ten black squares... I'm not too keen on Moscow's highrises so I trust him on that.


----------



## Lord Parsifal

Dober_86 said:


> Sure this map has its share of inaccuracies, one more: Bus driver noted on the Russian forum that Moskva lacks around ten black squares... I'm not too keen on Moscow's highrises so I trust him on that.


Might be true, Moscow has a lot of commie blocks (or modern apartment blocks that are tall and look like commie blocks) that masquerade as skyscrapers. They are often in the 120-170 meter range.



maykies said:


> " It’s clear there is something about Warsaw that irks a few people in a special way"
> 
> come on, poor little thing... we are all jealous of Warsaw ! hno:


There's just no other reason why you'd highlight Warsaw and call it the most often posted city here when that is just simply not true.



> you're just too patriotic and don't accept any criticism.


Sure, pointing out what is true and what is not is patriotism..?


----------



## QData

I decided to count how many posts of each skyline there are to settle this debate. I counted from page 785 until page 797, roughly one month worth of posts, and I only counted posts with pictures. The results in descending order:

1. Warsaw - 24 posts
2. Frankfurt - 15 posts
3. Moscow - 13 posts
4-6. Manchester, "the Northern Powerhouse" (lol) - 10 posts
4-6. Milan - 10 posts
4-6. London - 10 posts
7-8. Madrid - 7 posts
7-8. Rotterdam - 7 posts
9. Paris - 5 posts
10. Saint Petersburg - 3 posts
11. Barcelona - 2 posts
12. Other cities - 24 posts

I think we have way too many Warsaw and Manchester posts, given their relatively small skylines. I personally would like to see more pictures of the different clusters of London, which in my opinion has by far the greatest skyline in Europe, Paris and Barcelona (although I might be a bit biased with this last one )


----------



## Mistogun

Lord Parsifal said:


> Might be true, Moscow has a lot of commie blocks (or modern apartment blocks that are tall and look like commie blocks) that masquerade as skyscrapers. They are often in the 120-170 meter range.


Oh common, the skyscrapers of Moscow dont look like commieblocks at all. Please stop this constant low effort shitposting.


----------



## QData

So keeping with the idea of diversifying city posts, here you have a drone video of the low-height, low-density but cool skyline of Barcelona:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpUTWLsPJeY


----------



## hugh

der muttt said:


> ^^^ Hugh As a native speaker this is going to make me sound unfortunately chauvinistic, I can dig dig if Americans say it, they are either being ironic or acceptably retro but when non native speakers use it comes across as dated and as you say "wannabe"
> 
> However, that's my problem not theirs!


I hear you mate.


----------



## Lord Parsifal

QData said:


> I decided to count how many posts of each skyline there are to settle this debate. I counted from page 785 until page 797, roughly one month worth of posts, and I only counted posts with pictures. The results in descending order:
> 
> 1. Warsaw - 24 posts
> 2. Frankfurt - 15 posts
> 3. Moscow - 13 posts
> 4-6. Manchester, "the Northern Powerhouse" (lol) - 10 posts
> 4-6. Milan - 10 posts
> 4-6. London - 10 posts
> 7-8. Madrid - 7 posts
> 7-8. Rotterdam - 7 posts
> 9. Paris - 5 posts
> 10. Saint Petersburg - 3 posts
> 11. Barcelona - 2 posts
> 12. Other cities - 24 posts
> 
> I think we have way too many Warsaw and Manchester posts, given their relatively small skylines. I personally would like to see more pictures of the different clusters of London, which in my opinion has by far the greatest skyline in Europe, Paris and Barcelona (although I might be a bit biased with this last one )


You could have omitted a few posts.
There's one easy way to check how many "hits" a certain word/phrase has on a page.
For this one, I googled:


> site:www.skyscrapercity.com "Best Modern European Skylines (Part3)" _CITY_


I specified the search period to contain results from the last month

Milan - 63 results
London - 62 results
Paris/La Defense - 47 results
Frankfurt - 43 results
Rotterdam - 43 results
The Hague - 43 results
Warsaw - 43 results
Moscow - 42 results



Mistogun said:


> Oh common, the skyscrapers of Moscow dont look like commieblocks at all. Please stop this constant low effort shitposting.


I don't mean the MIBC. I mean things like this:










The tallest one is a 176 meters tall "skyscraper"










155 meters tall







PS: Klaus Diggy even posted this comment roughly 10 months ago:


KlausDiggy said:


> Definitely too much London/UK posts here hno:
> 
> We should see more of Paris, Moscow, Warsaw or Rotterdam.rost:


You guys will never be satisfied, you'll always complain :lol:
Not to mention the fact that the Polish board is the biggest and most active board on the entire forum, with 10.5 million posts and 400-500+ active users as of right now. It's only rational that there'd be a slight overrepresentation

My only advice is to just suck it up


----------



## IThomas

*N A P O L I*











Francesco Di Benedetto










Stefan Wachter










ML Photography










Pfeiffer Veronica




DSC_0105 (2) copia by Agnese Mari




MSC Fantasia & Harmony of the Seas by André Velho Cabral










Lino Agliarulo








Umberto Bezzi​


----------



## Pickun

Lord Parsifal said:


> Might be true, Moscow has a lot of commie blocks (or modern apartment blocks that are tall and look like commie blocks) that masquerade as skyscrapers. They are often in the 120-170 meter range.


masquerade as skyscrapers
This is not normal. You must have some intellectual disability :cripes:


----------



## vincent1746

Paris - La Défense 












































































































































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Dober_86

One of the lesser known places for a change, *Perm, Russia.*


----------



## wookes

Madrid



Mr Wolf said:


>


----------



## Pitchoune

Some pictures of Brussels for once. Brussels is almost never mentionned here although it has a fair number of towers. Its number of towers and size of towers is similar to a city like Nashville for instance. But it has a much less spectacular skyline unfortunately. That's because many of its towers are spread all over the city and the main cluster is at the lowest place of the city. Enjoy !  (pictures are mine)









P1070450









P1070427









P1070437









P1070456 (2)









P1070428 (2)









P1070440

A comparison between Brussels and Nashville from http://skyscraperpage.com/ :









Comparaison Brussels Nashville


----------



## Pitchoune

Brussels again :
(my pictures again)









P1070420 (3)









P1070445









P1070423 (2)


----------



## Quantum Leap

The_Photographer said:


> 4 Franfurt / Warsaw. I would say Frankfurt win by a hair at the moment but this will change next year when Warsaw towers get completed. I seen recent pictures of Warsaw and her new towers growing all over the place making this city dense. Also Warsaw has many middle hight towers and *many under construction but Frankfurt doesn't *


Frankfurt currently has 10 skyscrapers 100-228m tall under construction according to the Frankfurt subforum and a few more likely to start construction in the coming years. 

I don't know how that compares to Warsaw, and this direct comparsion is not the point of my reply, but it is unfair to say that Frankfurt is not building much because it is in fact booming, in my opinion.

This website has a very good overview of the happenings in Frankfurt.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Lyon*

Nature has always been better than us to build supertalls.












https://twitter.com/OnlyLyon/status/990320578895761411


----------



## Lord Parsifal

Updated list, updated average height of all skyscrapers, in addition to a newly added feature of median height.



> *Warsaw*
> 
> 
> *Status: Completed*
> 
> *1.* Palace of Culture | 237m
> *2.* Warsaw Spire | 220m
> *3.* Warsaw Trade Tower | 208m
> *4.* Q22 | 195m
> *5.* Złota 44 | 192m
> *6.* Rondo 1 | 192m
> *7.* Centrum LIM | 170m
> *8.* Warsaw Financial Center | 165m
> *9.* InterContinental Warsaw | 164m
> *10.* Cosmopolitan Twarda 2/4 | 160m
> *11.* Oxford Tower | 150m
> *12.* Intraco I | 139m
> *13.* Spektrum Tower | 128m
> *14.* Błękitny Wieżowiec | 120m
> *15.* Łucka City | 120m
> *16.* Millenium Plaza | 117m
> *17.* ORCO Tower | 115m
> *18.* Novotel Warszawa Centrum | 111m
> *19.* Chmielna 35 | 108m
> *20.* Babka Tower | 105m
> *21.* Skylight | 105m
> *22.* PZU Tower | 105m
> *23.* Ilmet | 103m
> *24.* Świętokrzyska 35 | 103m
> 
> 
> *Status: T/O - U/C - O/H*
> 
> *1.* Varso Tower | 310m | *U/C*
> *2.* Warsaw Unit | 202m | *U/C*
> *3.* Skyliner | 195m | *U/C*
> *4.* Generation Park | 180m | *U/C*
> *5.* Skysawa | 155m | *U/C*
> *6.* Mennica Legacy Tower | 140m | *T/O*
> *7.* Warsaw HUB 1 | 130m | *T/O*
> *8.* Warsaw HUB 2 | 130m | *T/O*
> *9.* Spark | 130m | *O/H*
> *10.* Forest | 120m | *U/C*
> *11.* Widok Towers | 105 m | *U/C*
> 
> 
> *Status: Approved*
> 
> *1.* Grzybowska 59 | 170m
> *2.* Chopin Tower | 160m
> *3.* Liberty Tower | 140m
> *4.* Libero | 120m
> *5.* Łucka 7/9 A | 102m
> *6.* Łucka 7/9 B | 102m
> 
> 
> *Status: Proposed**
> *1.* Wola Tower | 200m
> *2.* Warsaw One | 188m
> *3.* Bellona Tower | 180m
> *4.* Roma Tower | 170m
> *5.* Nowa Emilia | 165-202m
> *6.* Port Praski City 1 | 160m
> *7.* Grzybowska/Kolmex | 134m
> *8.* Sobieski Tower | 130m
> *9.* Port Praski City 2 | 120 m
> *10.* Port Praski City 3 | 110 m
> *11.* Pin Tower | 105 m
> *12.* Port Praski City 4 | 100 m
> *13.* Jewish Theater | 100m
> _*only *serious* plans with investor backing that are on their (legal) way to eventually get built are considered_
> 
> 
> *Total: 54*
> _Average height: ~148.6 m_
> _Median height: 136.5 m_


Anyone's got the same, updated list for Frankfurt? I'm interested in calculating the average and median height for all its skyscrapers built, U/C and (seriously) planned

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


The new skyscraper cluster is rising taller with each day



























Courtesy of @REDHATT


----------



## cardiff

Cardiff , Wales, UK

Christmas day sunrise over Cardiff by Nick Dallimore, on Flickr


----------



## 4miGO!!!

Dusty Hare said:


> Londons highrises are spread out across the city. And the 'skyscraper districts' are not just one or two. We have the City and Canary Wharf, Croydon, Stratford, Elephant and Castle, Blackfriars, Vauxhall, etc ......and there are more sprouting up all the time. Far from looking like islands, I would say that London's skyline is a bit of a mess with its random spread of highrises


Okay, it seemed to me that in London the highrises are all either in the City or Canary Wharf. Lack of knowledge, sorry.


----------



## Dusty Hare

^^ you are forgiven😉


----------



## hugh

4miGO!!! said:


> Okay, it seemed to me that in London the highrises are all either in the City or Canary Wharf. Lack of knowledge, sorry.


If it's any solace, the_ principal_ high rise skylines are the City and CW.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Berlin*


berlin skyline by jack kelley, auf Flickr


Blick vom Gasometer Schöneberg by Johannes, auf 


Blick vom Gasometer Schöneberg by Johannes, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Hamburg*


Elbphilharmonie Hamburg by Mathias Düber - Aviation Photography and more..., auf Flickr


AIDA Luna: Landungsbrücken / Michel (St. Michaelis Kirche) by Kevin Hackert, auf Flickr


----------



## Check_Mate

Vladivostok

Updates on Vladivostok

Aquamarine Twin Tower (175 m) wrapping up nicely











Magnum Twin Tower Grand Place (132 m) wrapping up as well










City Hall 100m last round of facade is added










copyright @Evgeny+777


----------



## Check_Mate

Dober_86 said:


> icard: Mods, do something with this derangement already. If one is incapable of self-discipline, there must be a societal authority to discipline them. Even his compatriots from Warsaw are rebuking him as in post #15945, all to no avail. This character keeps poisoning the thread with his toxicity.


Just ignore him he will eventually go away once no one gives him attention


----------



## Check_Mate

KlausDiggy said:


> Elbphilharmonie Hamburg by Mathias Düber - Aviation Photography and more..., auf Flickr


Does Johnny Depp lives and works at that building? looks like the black pearl

Cool stuff!


----------



## KlausDiggy

Not to forget this beauty. The (Enterprise) Heinrich-Hertz-Turm


Heinrich-Hertz-Turm by Doktor Waumiau, auf 


Der Hamburger Fernsehturm / Farbversion by Hans_59, auf Flickr


----------



## richie_bodo

Frankfurt:banana:


----------



## maykies

PARIS - sometimes flat is beautiful


----------



## konny

Dortmund Skyline


_City lights - Dortmund, Germany by Zaphod Beeblebrox 1970, auf Flickr_


_Dortmund Night Skyline by Daniel Grothe, auf Flickr_


----------



## cardiff

London Skyline by Nick Lucas, on Flickr

Christmas In London by Jon Herbert, on Flickr


----------



## konny

Essen Skyline


_Quelle: https://www.essen.de/rathaus/aemter/ordner_0115/stadtbildstelle_1/fotos_download.de.html_


----------



## soren5en

_Hamburg_


----------



## Skabbymuff

@Cardiff - Wow! That's by far the best view I've seen of 22 Bishopsgate in London ever (1st pic)! I know there are mixed reactions regarding this building as from some angles it is really too chunky, but this looks incredible!


----------



## IThomas

*M I L A N O*
City' Skyline as seen from "Campo dei Fiori" Regional Park (Varese)




























​


----------



## Lil alb

It's sad for me to see this skylines as here we barely have a skyline


----------



## grngmdn

maykies said:


> PARIS - sometimes flat is beautiful


Along with NY, the best looking city from above in my opinion.


----------



## der muttt

^^^ There was nothing particularly "beautiful" about those pictures of Paris from above.

It's not Rome.

"Cities from above" is a whole different category and there must be many cities above Paris in that particular league...I'm too lazy to post any pictures but Google "Stockholm from above" or "St Petersburg from above"...."Lisbon from above"..."Istanbul from above". All the cities I mention I've seen from above so I can compare.

Paris falls into the London/Berlin league...cities too large and vital to be too "beautiful" from above. HK and NYC are exceptions because of the height of their buildings.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

FFM:

IMG_9290-Pano by J K, auf Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Basel, Switzerland:*
Basel, Switzerland by Kevin Biétry spotterbietry, on Flickr

Ecluse de Birsfelden - Bâle by Alexandre Gilgen, on Flickr

Basel by Wilson von Zeidler, on Flickr


----------



## grngmdn

der muttt said:


> ^^^ There was nothing particularly "beautiful" about those pictures of Paris from above.
> 
> It's not Rome.
> 
> "Cities from above" is a whole different category and there must be many cities above Paris in that particular league...I'm too lazy to post any pictures but Google "Stockholm from above" or "St Petersburg from above"...."Lisbon from above"..."Istanbul from above". All the cities I mention I've seen from above so I can compare.
> 
> Paris falls into the London/Berlin league...cities too large and vital to be too "beautiful" from above. HK and NYC are exceptions because of the height of their buildings.


"*in my opinion*" are the keywords there. 

Also beauty is subjective, just because you don't think Paris isn't beautiful doesn't mean its a fact, its your opinion only. 

I've been to all the cities that you mentioned above too and *in my opinion* Paris and NY stood out to me when i looked at them from above.

As Hitler once said "Wasn't Paris beautiful?" :lol:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

H18A8352 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A8549 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A8570 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A8820 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Moscow city by Alexander Sokolov, on Flickr

Night Moscow City by artf1ex, on Flickr


----------



## Tyron

*Frankfurt *








[/url]Frankfurt view to the Westside by G. B., on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]the city of gold or of the banks by G. B., on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## IThomas

^^
Beautiful photos  I like composition and colors


----------



## Dober_86

Skopje/Скопје;165295276 said:


> Night Moscow City by artf1ex, on Flickr


Kak pokhoroshela Moskva pri Sobyanine! Nothing more to add.


----------



## SASH

*THE HAGUE*



@Life said:


> Foto via Reddit, r/thenetherlands


----------



## Broodjebami

is there a panorama of the Rotterdam - The Hague area? Should look pretty cool.


----------



## Davidinho

Suburban Moscow (basically a city in the middle of forest)

Source




























Moscow Downtown (may seem flat, yet it has a humongous number of 100m+ buildings)

Source





































Historical Core of Moscow (aka golden mile - anything in a radius of a kilometer from the Kremlin. No highrise construction and generally little construction allowed)

Source










Source


----------



## der muttt

grngmdn said:


> "*in my opinion*" are the keywords there.
> 
> Also beauty is subjective, just because you don't think Paris isn't beautiful doesn't mean its a fact, its your opinion only.
> 
> I've been to all the cities that you mentioned above too and *in my opinion* Paris and NY stood out to me when i looked at them from above.
> 
> As Hitler once said "Wasn't Paris beautiful?" :lol:


I never said Paris isn't beautiful, I said (as you well know) that it's not THE most beautiful city from above and looking at it subjectively it's not and millions agree with me...that's where Paris syndrome comes in, which basically amounts to visitors to Paris being disappointed with it, all their lives they've heard this hype about Paris being "the most beautiful city in the world (from above and below) and when they get there....

And where did this hype come from...the French?..no, from Americans, Americans live and die by cliches and stereotypes, (ALL Parisian women, even if they work in a factory gutting fish on minimum wage are incredibly chic and have cute little poodles) long ago they stereotyped Paris as the "world's most beautiful city"...and then this was propagated globally by Hollywood why?...because it is the world's most beautiful city?...no, it stems from WW2 when they were the first allied forces to enter Paris and they claimed ownership of it. they wanted to believe that they had liberated "the world's most beautiful city"

Isn't it a coincidence that we have both been to exactly the same cities?:nuts:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paris_syndrome

"In this view, the disorder is caused by positive representations of the city in popular culture, which leads to immense disappointment as the reality of experiencing the city is very different from expectations."

The Americans not the French created this "syndrome"

YOU may believe that Paris is the most beautiful city from above...I just don't see it.


----------



## Jackon

Zgadzam się z przedmówcą. Słyszałem o turystach z Japonii, którzy mają stereotyp Paryża jako najpiękniejszego miasta świata i stykając się z rzeczywistością w realu dostają zawału serca z zawodu.


----------



## hugh

'When good Americans die, they go to Paris.'

Oscar Wilde


----------



## Darryl

der muttt said:


> I never said Paris isn't beautiful, I said that it's not THE most beautiful city from above (as you well know) and looking at it subjectively it's not and millions agree with me...that's where Paris syndrome comes in, which basically amounts to visitors to Paris being disappointed with it, all their lives they've heard this hype about Paris being "the most beautiful city in the world (from above and below) and when they get there....
> 
> And where did this hype come from...the French?..no, from Americans, Americans live and die by cliches and stereotypes, (ALL Parisian women, even if they work in a factory gutting fish on minimum wage are incredibly chic and have cute little poodles) long ago they stereotyped Paris as the "world's most beautiful city"...and then this was propagated globally by Hollywood why?...because it is the world's most beautiful city?...no, it stems from WW2 when they were the first allied forces to enter Paris and they claimed ownership of it. they wanted to believe that they had liberated "the world's most beautiful city"
> 
> Isn't it a coincidence that we have both been to exactly the same cities?:nuts:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paris_syndrome
> 
> "In this view, the disorder is caused by positive representations of the city in popular culture, which leads to immense disappointment as the reality of experiencing the city is very different from expectations."
> 
> The Americans not the French created this "syndrome"
> 
> YOU may believe that Paris is the most beautiful city from above...I just don't see it.


Don't blame it on Americans. Your wiki article even says it's the Japanese, not Americans. 

I'm American and will admit there are cliches about Paris, but I believe they are worldwide, not just in the US. In any case I've been to Paris several times and never been disappointed or let down. Paris meets all my expectations ;-)


----------



## Dusty Hare

Darryl said:


> Don't blame it on Americans. Your wiki article even says it's the Japanese, not Americans.
> 
> I'm American and will admit there are cliches about Paris, but I believe they are worldwide, not just in the US. In any case I've been to Paris several times and never been disappointed or let down. Paris meets all my expectations ;-)


Totally concur. The Paris cliche exists across the globe and it certainly isn't just Americans. We even think that way across the channel in the UK (despite our strange relationship with the French!). But the cliche exists because much of Paris is beautiful (the suburbs less so). I would challenge anyone to name a more beautiful large city on the world.


----------



## Dusty Hare

I did say large city. 

And whether any of those cities are more beautiful than Paris is debatable.


----------



## Broodjebami

Dusty Hare said:


> But the cliche exists because much of Paris is beautiful (the suburbs less so). I would challenge anyone to name a more beautiful large city on the world.


*Insert any large European city here.*
70% of Paris would be considered a slum in quite some European countries.


----------



## arno-13

der muttt said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paris_syndrome
> 
> "In this view, the disorder is caused by positive representations of the city in popular culture, which leads to immense disappointment as the reality of experiencing the city is very different from expectations."
> 
> The Americans not the French created this "syndrome"
> 
> YOU may believe that Paris is the most beautiful city from above...I just don't see it.


You misunderstand the "Paris syndrome". It does not comes from the city aesthetics. First, a lot of stranger fail to perceive Paris as a megalopolis. They expect a medium sized town, expect every districts to be as beautiful as the next one, with pedestrian areas full of relaxed, friendly people with accordion paying in the background. And find themselves on the busiest city of Europe, with workers in a hurry, some dirt from there to there, transport infrastructures than can be source of stress. And finally, being the most visited city, the pick pocket industry is proportional to it.

Still, this syndrome is quite marginal in proportion of all the tourists that comes each year.


----------



## arno-13

Broodjebami said:


> *Insert any large European city here.*
> 70% of Paris would be considered a slum in quite some European countries.


Yeah sure. :scouserd:


----------



## Dusty Hare

arno-13 said:


> . And find themselves on the busiest city of Europe,


I love Paris (as my defence of its aesthetics testifies to) but it is not the busiest city in Europe. I go there quite often, at different times of year, and I am always surprised at how quiet it is in comparison to London.


----------



## hseugut

der muttt said:


> ..no, it stems from WW2 when they were the first allied forces to enter Paris and they claimed ownership of it. they wanted to believe that they had liberated "the world's most beautiful city"


Nope. The French did (Seconde division blindée du _Général Leclerc_). For the rest, it is all subjective. You are free to think that Paris is not beautiful. It has some good (unique !) urban planning though (far superior than the cities you mentioned ) :



















And _*also *_magnificient from the ground ... :


----------



## markfos

^^ Szczecin, Poland


----------



## Axelferis

Who dare citicize Paris here? ^^


----------



## Davidinho

Every man to his taste. I like to view city plans with google maps and have my favorites:
(mostly) planned cities - Canberra, Paris, Saint-Petersburg, San Francisco, Washington (resembles Paris)
cities with canals, islands - Amsterdam, Venice, Saint Petersburg, Stockholm, Copenhagen
cities with interesting terrain - Rio, Wellington, Auckland, Bergen, Quito, Valetta
Old/chaotic planning (no planning) - London, Rome, Lisbon


----------



## Pew

Dusty Hare said:


> and I am always surprised at how quiet it is in comparison to London.


 Lol .. what street, what day, what time .. how can i feel the exact opposite.. ( with far less bias certainly)


----------



## maykies

der muttt said:


> I never said Paris isn't beautiful, I said (as you well know) that it's not THE most beautiful city from above and looking at it subjectively it's not and millions agree with me...that's where Paris syndrome comes in, which basically amounts to visitors to Paris being disappointed with it, all their lives they've heard this hype about Paris being "the most beautiful city in the world (from above and below) and when they get there....
> 
> And where did this hype come from...the French?..no, from Americans, Americans live and die by cliches and stereotypes, (ALL Parisian women, even if they work in a factory gutting fish on minimum wage are incredibly chic and have cute little poodles) long ago they stereotyped Paris as the "world's most beautiful city"...and then this was propagated globally by Hollywood why?...because it is the world's most beautiful city?...no, it stems from WW2 when they were the first allied forces to enter Paris and they claimed ownership of it. they wanted to believe that they had liberated "the world's most beautiful city"
> 
> 
> Isn't it a coincidence that we have both been to exactly the same cities?:nuts:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paris_syndrome
> 
> "In this view, the disorder is caused by positive representations of the city in popular culture, which leads to immense disappointment as the reality of experiencing the city is very different from expectations."
> 
> The Americans not the French created this "syndrome"
> 
> YOU may believe that Paris is the most beautiful city from above...I just don't see it.


if paris was so overrated i think that with the internet, tour guides and word of mouth tourists would have stopped visiting the city of light. But Paris remains whether you like it or not one of the most visited cities in the world in the most touristic country of the planet. What makes Paris special is obviously its architecture but also its history everywhere, the hundreds of museums, its cultural influence or its economic weight.

I think Paris syndrome only affects the ignorant few who think Paris is a small village. By the way this syndrome is very very rare " Japanese visitors are observed to be especially susceptible.[2][5] It was first noted in Nervure, the French journal of psychiatry, in 2004.[6] From the estimated six million yearly visitors, the number of reported cases is not large: according to an administrator at the Japanese embassy in France, around 20 Japanese tourists a year are affected by the syndrome." which represents after calculation 0.0003% of Japanese visitors. 

Please note, I'm not saying that Paris is the most beautiful city in the world. I'm just saying that Paris deserves its international recognition.


----------



## BazilExposition

---


----------



## Check_Mate

Dusty Hare said:


> Darryl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't blame it on Americans. Your wiki article even says it's the Japanese, not Americans.
> 
> I'm American and will admit there are cliches about Paris, but I believe they are worldwide, not just in the US. In any case I've been to Paris several times and never been disappointed or let down. Paris meets all my expectations ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Totally concur. The Paris cliche exists across the globe and it certainly isn't just Americans. We even think that way across the channel in the UK (despite our strange relationship with the French!). But the cliche exists because much of Paris is beautiful (the suburbs less so). I would challenge anyone to name a more beautiful large city on the world.
Click to expand...

Can you define Paris Syndrome for me?


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:

IMG_9375-HDR-Pano by J K, auf Flickr


----------



## ianoc47

Dusty Hare said:


> I love Paris (as my defence of its aesthetics testifies to) but it is not the busiest city in Europe. I go there quite often, at different times of year, and I am always surprised at how quiet it is in comparison to London.


I'd agree it's a beautiful city, but the perception of Paris doesn't meet the reality in my opinion. I expected a lot more, and myself and my wife were a bit underwhelmed by Paris and found London a lot busier and more vibrant.

It's subjective of course and people are excited by, and interested in, different things.


----------



## cardiff

https://scontent-lhr8-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=0e21b634b626d8cea9ad9e316c2e4ce1&oe=5E993C60








https://scontent-lhr8-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/s960x960/79370253_2549937655240370_2959840625723179008_o.jpg?_nc_cat=110&_nc_ohc=n6V9Ayk8iGwAQmlnGu3KouPCJPO8EXInV2H_GtaV944NUmMtX72_rso8w&_nc_ht=scontent-lhr8-1.xx&oh=2a5e165896b3189c7f7d65c89dc3ba38&oe=5E6ED61B









https://scontent-lht6-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=4a8134548ee96d0fb3ef2e123db9dd53&oe=5EA7450D


----------



## fugas

Paris is undoubtedly a beautiful city, but I like Rome more. No sense to argue on this topic, everyone has different tastes


----------



## Lord Parsifal

I agree with the folks who say that Paris is overrated.

I honestly think most of its architecture is pretty boring, bland, generic. Haussmann's cookie-cutter planned-out architectural style doesn't do much for me, most of the buildings look samey. I much prefer any other famous European city, really. I;m talking about the general urban architecture, by the way, not the few landmark sights that Paris has (and which are beautiful, of course). But except those few landmarks? Man, it's boring. Everywhere looks the same honestly


----------



## Dusty Hare

Axelferis said:


> But Paris is more beautiful than London.
> It's like this


I don't think you will find many Londoners would argue with that either.


----------



## Axelferis

It's not a question of Londoners.
Most of tourists find Paris more beautiful than London.

But like i said, London is more frenetic and vibrant.

@Lord Persifal: it's your view but the majority of people prefer spend their time between la Tour Eiffel & Disneyland ^^
It's like that man. I don't doubt some eastern cities are good but don't match the highest standards. Sorry for you.


----------



## Dusty Hare

Axelferis said:


> It's not a question of Londoners.
> Most of tourists find Paris more beautiful than London.
> 
> But like i said, London is more frenetic and vibrant.
> 
> @Lord Persifal: it's your view but the majority of people prefer spend their time between la Tour Eiffel & Disneyland ^^
> It's like that man. I don't doubt some eastern cities are good but don't match the highest standards. Sorry for you.


By saying that Londoners themselves would find Paris to be the more beautiful of the two cities (despite their bias towards their home city) it is clearly implied that most people would, therefore, find Paris to be the more beautiful. Not everything has to be an argument!


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

The name of this area in the city centre of Rotterdam is Wijnhaveneiland

Untitled by Jeff 010, on Flickr
Untitled by Jeff 010, on Flickr


For more info about the projects in this area check the following links:

https://nieuws.top010.nl/nieuwe-woontorens-rond-wijnhaveneiland.htm

https://www.ad.nl/rotterdam/bouwgolf-rotterdam-onstuitbaar-nog-een-woontoren-voor-wijnhaveneiland~a5c22b72/140090584/

https://casanova-rotterdam.nl/

http://www.klunderarchitecten.nl/klunder_portfolio/glashaven-rotterdam/

https://www.stebru.nl/projecten/up-town/

http://terracedtower010.nl/

https://www.theone-rotterdam.com/nl/news/fresh-images/


----------



## Damijanic91

SASH said:


> The name of this area in the city centre of Rotterdam is Wijnhaveneiland
> 
> Untitled by Jeff 010, on Flickr
> Untitled by Jeff 010, on Flickr
> 
> 
> For more info about the projects in this area check the following links:
> 
> https://nieuws.top010.nl/nieuwe-woontorens-rond-wijnhaveneiland.htm
> 
> https://www.ad.nl/rotterdam/bouwgolf-rotterdam-onstuitbaar-nog-een-woontoren-voor-wijnhaveneiland~a5c22b72/140090584/
> 
> https://casanova-rotterdam.nl/
> 
> http://www.klunderarchitecten.nl/klunder_portfolio/glashaven-rotterdam/
> 
> https://www.stebru.nl/projecten/up-town/
> 
> http://terracedtower010.nl/
> 
> https://www.theone-rotterdam.com/nl/news/fresh-images/


such poor and plain architecture, real dissapointment and it stands out when veiwing that shot


----------



## SASH

^^
I must admit the 'Waterstadtorens' which were build in 2002,
wouldn't win a price for best looking building, but the rest of these *residential buildings* are not bad at all. 



Marin said:


> The Terraced Tower, 18.09:





renterghem said:


> Deze vond ik ook wel aardig..
> 
> 
> trio by Renterghem, on Flickr



Waterstadtorens:
Waterstadtorens 1 by JanvanHelleman, on Flickr
waterstadtoren-maasboulevard by Rik van der Kroon, on Flickr

RedApple:
Long exposure at the Red Apple Rotterdam by Rob Schop, on Flickr

100Hoog:
2013-09-28 Rotterdam - 100Hoog - 45 by Topaas, on Flickr

Uptown:
The CoolTower by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr

The Muse:
OurDomain by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr
The Muse by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr

The terraced tower:









CasaNova:
Wijnhaven-Barcode-Architects-8 by Sascha Kolberg, on Flickr
Source:https://www.pietersbouwtechniek.nl/projecten/casanova
Casa Nova by JanvanHelleman, on Flickr









The One








source:https://www.theone-rotterdam.com/nl/news/fresh-images/


----------



## werner10

^^ To finish it off: present day Rotterdam from a distance








by claire droppert


----------



## LinkD-2ME

Rotterdam is ultra morden!
I like it... ☺


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## ILTarantino

Lord Parsifal said:


> I agree with the folks who say that Paris is overrated.
> 
> I honestly think most of its architecture is pretty boring, bland, generic. Haussmann's cookie-cutter planned-out architectural style doesn't do much for me, most of the buildings look samey. I much prefer any other famous European city, really. I;m talking about the general urban architecture, by the way, not the few landmark sights that Paris has (and which are beautiful, of course). But except those few landmarks? Man, it's boring. Everywhere looks the same honestly


Totally disagree. If Paris is boring, how Warsaw is? :nuts: And I say no more. I don't want to offend anybody. 
Few landmarks? You don't know what you're talking about, do you? :lol:


----------



## hugh

Lord Parsifal said:


> I honestly think most of its architecture is pretty boring, bland, generic. Haussmann's cookie-cutter planned-out architectural style doesn't do much for me, most of the buildings look samey.


Of course these things are subjective, but you might have a point, the good news is that Haussmann's Paris is uniform, the bad news is that Haussmann's Paris is uniform.


----------



## Lord Parsifal

ILTarantino said:


> Totally disagree. If Paris is boring, how Warsaw is? :nuts: And I say no more.


Warsaw is far more unique than Paris is. And so is Prague, Berlin, Madrid let alone frickin LONDON

I could land anywhere in Paris and I wouldn’t notice any difference. The Haussmann architecture of the townhouses is very monotonous, uniform and boring. Paris is the city equivalent of a pizza margherita - legendary, but plain boring.

Screw Paris, give me London!


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ Here you go. 

London from the Tate by Atish Sisodia, on Flickr

View from One Tree Hill, Honor Oak by Simon, on Flickr

Abbey Creek, West Ham by Simon, on Flickr


----------



## Axelferis

Lord Parsifal said:


> Warsaw is far more unique than Paris is. And so is Prague, Berlin, Madrid let alone frickin LONDON
> 
> I could land anywhere in Paris and I wouldn’t notice any difference. The Haussmann architecture of the townhouses is very monotonous, uniform and boring. Paris is the city equivalent of a pizza margherita - legendary, but plain boring.
> 
> Screw Paris, give me London!


I think you must have drunk to write things like this :nuts:


----------



## maykies

Lord Parsifal said:


> Warsaw is far more unique than Paris is. And so is Prague, Berlin, Madrid let alone frickin LONDON
> 
> I could land anywhere in Paris and I wouldn’t notice any difference. The Haussmann architecture of the townhouses is very monotonous, uniform and boring. Paris is the city equivalent of a pizza margherita - legendary, but plain boring.
> 
> Screw Paris, give me London!


He's a troll :lol:, He doesn't know what he's talking about. Saying that the architecture is the same everywhere in Paris is completely wrong. :lol:


----------



## der muttt

^^^ That's true, Les Banlieues, ils ne sont pas tres Haussmanny


----------



## solidaridad

Amazing pics!


----------



## Dusty Hare

maykies said:


> He's a troll , He doesn't know what he's talking about. Saying that the architecture is the same everywhere in Paris is completely wrong.


There is plenty of variety in Paris. It is not all Haussman. And even if the Haussman buildings are a bit samey (personally I dont think they are any less beautiful for that) then give me them over the rows of Victorian terraces in London any day.


----------



## the man from k-town

Frankfurt seen from Taunus 

Sunrise Frankfurt Timeblend by Markus Geisse, auf Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Rotterdam, Netherlands: Aerial cityscape by nabobswims, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*AMSTERDAM*

Zuidas - Amsterdam - NH - NL - drone by Bocaj47, on Flickr
Valley - Amsterdam - NL - drone by Bocaj47, on Flickr
Valley - Amsterdam - NL - drone by Bocaj47, on Flickr
Pontsteiger - Amsterdam - NH - NL - drone by Bocaj47, on Flickr
Cross Towers - EY - Amsterdam - NH - NL - drone by Bocaj47, on Flickr
nhow hotel Amsterdam RAI - Amsterdam - NH - NL - drone by Bocaj47, on Flickr


----------



## Dober_86

*Moscow.*


----------



## wookes

Madrid



Madrid (Spain) by Jose A., en Flickr



4TBA Madrid Paseo de la castellana by Carlos Alm, en Flickr


----------



## Dober_86

Yekaterinburg, Russia.


----------



## anubis1234

Dober_86 said:


> *Moscow.*


I see these photos for the 10th time in this thread..


----------



## Dusty Hare

^^ you just reposted them so make that 11 times


----------



## LivinAWestLife

The highrises near Moscow's MIBC are starting to make it look even more impressive!


----------



## anubis1234

Dusty Hare said:


> ^^ you just reposted them so make that 11 times


sky is blue


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*


Paris - La Défense by Cyril RIBAULT, sur Flickr


----------



## grngmdn

*LONDON*









https://www.instagram.com/rachfullerphotos/?hl=en










https://www.instagram.com/tmnikonian/?hl=en










https://www.instagram.com/sarahlaurenphotos/?hl=en


----------



## Lord Parsifal

French-Polish_Man67 said:


> Warsaw by Tramwaj : 2012 vs 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warsaw by filosss :


Wow. The scale of development is really impressive. Didn't know it was THIS staggering - in just 7 years! Seems to match the Polish economic development as a whole :cheers:



4miGO!!! said:


> I am so sorry...


Me too, bro:


----------



## Lord Parsifal

DEL


----------



## QalzimCity

Whoa.. You know WW3 gonna happen anytime soon when Lord Parsifal has decided to join Miss U/World and spreads 'The World Peace' message


----------



## Dober_86

This time MIBC pics, fresh from the oven.  Taken a day ago, *source.*


----------



## @Life

London from The Shard 
2020-01-10_09-42-46 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

Alright, I've decided I'm gonna give likes to every Moscow post on here until certain parties cease their hating.


----------



## Lord Parsifal

Warsaw - a photo straight from "the kitchen" 










And in the distance you can see the European Union's soon-to-be tallest skyscraper 
310 meters - Poland's first supertall!










Red line depicts current status of construction.


----------



## ElViejoReino

*Madrid*



potipoti said:


> https://twitter.com/ma2arquitectura/status/1215716209091665922





Sentinel said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/B7JggiXIHQn/


----------



## @Life

Berlin

_DSC0214 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr

_DSC0216 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## Blackhavvk

RokasLT said:


> Stalinistic


It’s unthinkable for me, Stalin’s sisters in the beauty rating of skyscrapers may be lower than second-rate skyscrapers of the 90s. But I specifically indicated 2 skyscrapers that are in perfect condition.


----------



## Dal Bo

citysquared said:


> From a human perspective quality of life is the most important:
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/best-countries/quality-of-life-rankings
> 
> 
> But for me also having great skyscrapers adds to my quality of life especially when I was growing up.


China 18°

Suadi Arabia 42°

And Slovenia 44°!!!

Very Reliable!


----------



## KlausDiggy

RokasLT said:


> They are 8-8,5, for me, not 10's and 9's.


Why ? The Grand Tower has a great design. For me it is 10/10


----------



## RokasLT

Blackhavvk said:


> It’s unthinkable for me, Stalin’s sisters in the beauty rating of skyscrapers may be lower than second-rate skyscrapers of the 90s. But I specifically indicated 2 skyscrapers that are in perfect condition.


It's refurbished, but it all comes what materials are used in the first place. And to me, they are too wide and massive.


----------



## RokasLT

KlausDiggy said:


> Why ? The Grand Tower has a great design. For me it is 10/10


From this angle, it's not looking 10/10


----------



## artObserver

RokasLT said:


> *80's*


Sorry, but this tower is located in Miami


----------



## meteoforumitalia

artObserver said:


> Sorry, but this tower is located in Miami


in fact, I couldn't figure where this tower would be located out, as I've just been to Moscow and I know the city quite well


----------



## Lord Parsifal

The designs of the skyscrapers in Moscow are absolutely atrocious and the pictures you attached to your post, Rokas, don't help your point at all :lol:

Also parallels between Milan and Dubai are not the most fortunate ones. Dubai is not an example of good, elegant architecture with a well-balanced aesthetic. The opposite, rather.

EDIT:
Wow, weird. On Rokas's pic the skyscraper looks kinda Moscow-like, not a very good design defo
But on Wikipedia, look at that skyscraper! It's supposedly the same building! And yet looking completely different, totally better:









However I do think that most skyscrapers in Miami are also of poor design. The city in general barely looks like America


----------



## RokasLT

artObserver said:


> Sorry, but this tower is located in Miami


l know, it was built in the '80s, that's why l compare it to the one that is built in Moscow, to show that it's outdated. 

l said in my original post that most of the new skyscrapers look like from the 80's, 90's or 2000's, with exceptions: twin towers, evolution tower, capitals towers, and OKO towers.


----------



## KlausDiggy

RokasLT said:


> From this angle, it's not looking 10/10


And I find the facade of Newfoundland rather horrible. Not to mention some Parisian scrapers.


Newfoundland Tower, Canary Wharf, January 2020 by Figure and Ground, auf Flickr


----------



## RokasLT

KlausDiggy said:


> And I find the facade of Newfoundland rather horrible. Not to mention some Parisian scrapers.


It's not about every single building, but how many good quality buildings the city has by design in its skyline. You can calculate any way you want it, but still, LON and PAR are in another league in Eur.


----------



## Axelferis

I think too because within a 5 years timeline, London & Paris will have a stunning skyline improvement.
In general eurpean major cities too but the visual feeling will give a massive advantage to the two big European " enemies sisters"


----------



## Nikomoto

del


----------



## SoboleuS

Some shots of foggy Warsaw skyline by SoboleuS


----------



## Davidinho

Sorry but Naberezhny tower (even if it is already 15 years old) has nothing in common with that LA building:



_Night City Dream_ said:


> 25 июля 2015 года.





Aksel said:


> *01.06.2013*


And the most quality buildings in MIBC are OKO, Neva, Evolution as well as the ones under construction.



Evrasia 99911 said:


> *6.11.19*


IQ Quarter is also interesting



Kirgam said:


> *27 октября 2019*





_Night City Dream_ said:


> [URL='https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/49153034628']
> 
> 1 декабря 2019 года.


----------



## RokasLT

*Sorry, but LON, PAR buildings look more modern, interesting and higher quality overall, even if some of them are built in the 2000's. You beat Warsaw, in my list, you have to be happy.*


----------



## Davidinho

RokasLT said:


> *Sorry, but LON, PAR buildings look more modern, interesting and higher quality overall*


*

They do and with a great margin IMO. However that doesn't make Naberezhnaya tower look like the one you are referring to  And if you try to be objective, and for some reason compare different cities, you can take equivalent examples from both cities - not the worst from one and the best from another 

And lists make me neither happy, nor unhappy. This is a matter of taste *


----------



## RokasLT

Davidinho said:


> They do IMO, but that doesn't make Naberezhnaya tower look like the one you are referring to  And if you try to be objective, and for some reason compare different cities, you can take equivalent examples from both cities - not the worst from one and the best from anothr
> 
> And lists make me neither happy nor unhappy. This is a matter of taste.


*l took this example from the '80s in Miami because Moscow building resembles a similar form. 
In PAR, LON, MIL, FRAN best buildings have their own unique form + quality. *


----------



## Davidinho

Well, that's a little weird to take a random tower (not the best one or close to the best) and compare it with 80's buildings. If I take a random tower in one of the cities you mentioned and compare it with a lower-quality building, would this behavior be OK for you... For me it is a little bit hysteric and the text written in bold too


----------



## ogonek

Someone likes Monica Bellucci, someone like Jennifer Aniston. But how do you compare which of them is better!? It's funny, about quality))


----------



## RokasLT

Davidinho said:


> Well, that's a little weird to take a random tower (not the best one or close to the best) and compare it with 80's buildings. If I take a random tower in one of the cities you mentioned and compare it with a lower-quality building, would this behavior be OK for you... For me it is a little bit hysteric and the text written in bold too


l wanted to comper design, is form not part of the design? For this example this kind of form (similar form) existed sins the 80's, that is my point. And cladding quite nice but also reminds of older claddings not because of glass quality but how the facade design looks (frames, other facade elements overall).


----------



## RokasLT

Last post

l'm just saying that this kind of form existed since 80s. Glass is quite high quality, but overall facade design now looks outdated, as in most cases when the building doesn't have an interesting form - automatically no interesting design solutions for the facade.


----------



## 4miGO!!!

Gosh, why that Russian proud? Everything is fine, Moscow has had MIBC for just 15 years.

It is cool to have ambitions, but that is too much. 

I am personally waiting for the One Tower to be built. Before that, I am not gonna bully anywhere.


----------



## Davidinho

RokasLT said:


> Last post
> 
> l'm just saying that this kind of form existed since 80s. Glass is quite high quality, but overall facade design now looks outdated, as in most cases when the building doesn't have an interesting form - automatically no interesting design solutions for the facade.


No one says you are wrong... but what was the purpose of picking up a random building and saying "Look it looks like that building from 80's"... Naberezhnaya tower is by no means a role-model tower even just for Moscow alone. It is just an average tower.


----------



## Lord Parsifal

London is above any other European capital. They have a total of like 200 skyscrapers (buildings above 100 m) built/u-c/approved, it's an astounding number. It also has a very interesting distribution of the skyscrapers over the skyline, with like 3 different skyscraper clusters (the City, Canary Wharf and Vauxhall; though Croydon is also on the up), of varied height (bar Canary Wharf maybe).

Paris has a lot of skyscrapers, but much fewer than London, and all of them are of similar height. I'm not a big fan of its skyline, I don't think it looks very interesting. I think Frankfurt beats Paris, it has great density and good urban planning/design - it's a real treat to look at.
Overall though, Paris and Frankfurt could only compete with London if they combined into one city, I think


----------



## roguelich

*Paris*
France




La grande dame by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr​


----------



## LinkD-2ME

That pic of Paris is awesome ^^


----------



## werner10

*Rotterdam*










by Theo Peekstok















by https://www.instagram.com/jvk.photo/







Untitled by 010, on Flickr


----------



## drawabeats

Warsaw


----------



## UPR20

I think Warsaw will top everything else in Europe real soon.


----------



## citysquared

Lord Parsifal said:


> London is above any other European capital. They have a total of like 200 skyscrapers (buildings above 100 m) built/u-c/approved, it's an astounding number. It also has a very interesting distribution of the skyscrapers over the skyline, with like 3 different skyscraper clusters (the City, Canary Wharf and Vauxhall; though Croydon is also on the up), of varied height (bar Canary Wharf maybe).
> 
> Paris has a lot of skyscrapers, but much fewer than London, and all of them are of similar height. I'm not a big fan of its skyline, I don't think it looks very interesting. I think Frankfurt beats Paris, it has great density and good urban planning/design - it's a real treat to look at.
> Overall though, Paris and Frankfurt could only compete with London if they combined into one city, I think




Are you talking 100 metres or 150 metres, since that's the min. standard for a scraper?


Your assessment of Paris needs further analysis. I think first of all Frankfurt can stand on its own as a world city of probably one of leading nations on earth (except militarily). Paris La Defense based on your criteria of 100 metres or over has about 42 towers/scrapers (after a more thorough well rested floor count) in that vicinity whereas Frankfurt has only 17 ( I stand corrected: Frankfurt does have 36 with some recent completions not on GE) . Paris's skyline is nicely layered with lower and taller buildings, but I do agree it could use a cluster of dominants.


As for London, the City has about 22 towers of 100 metres or more based on Google Earth and 25 (probably more now given boom there) in Canary Wharf. Shame Lloyds of London Tower isn't tall enough to include, great design. Warsaw has 21 such towers (100 metres or 30 floors in central city). This is based on a visual aerial survey of buildings of 30 stories or more.


----------



## drawabeats

UPR20 said:


> I think Warsaw will top everything else in Europe real soon.


We will never be above London, Paris and Moscow. *Accept it.*


----------



## UPR20

Warsaw skyline is best integrated (together with Frankfurt) with the city centre (it is also expanding much quicker than Frankfurt) therefore it is more of a skyscrapercity than London, Moscow or Paris.


----------



## KlausDiggy

citysquared said:


> Are you talking 100 metres or 150 metres, since that's the min. standard for a scraper?
> 
> 
> Your assessment of Paris needs further analysis. I think first of all Frankfurt can stand on its own as a world city of probably one of leading nations on earth (except militarily). Paris La Defense based on your criteria of 100 metres or over has about 35 towers/scrapers in that vicinity whereas Frankfurt has only 17. Paris's skyline is nicely layered with lower and taller buildings, but I do agree it could use a cluster of dominants.



WTF Frankfurt has 36 buildings with 100 m and 17 over 150 m.



*Frankfurt (Fertig, In Bau)*

Commerzbank Tower | 259m | 1997
Messeturm | 256m | 1990
*Four 1 | 228m | 2023/24*
Westend Tower | 208m | 1993
Main Tower | 200m | 1999
Tower 185 | 200m | 2011
*Tower ONE | 191m | 2022*
Omniturm | 190m | 2020
Trianon | 186m | 1993
European Central Bank | 185m | 2014
*Four 2 | 173m | 2023/24*
Grand Tower | 172m | 2020
Taunusturm | 170m | 2014
Opernturm | 170m | 2009
Silberturm | 166m | 1978
Westend Gate | 159m | 1976
Deutsche Bank 1 | 155m | 1984
Deutsche Bank 2 | 155m | 1984
Marienturm | 155m | 2019
Skyper | 154m | 2004
Eurotower | 148m | 1977
One Forty West | 145m | 2020
FBC | 142m | 1980
City Haus 1 | 142m | 1974
Henninger Turm | 140m | 2017 
Gallileo | 136m | 2003
Nextower | 136m | 2009
Pollux | 130m | 1997
*Spin Tower | 128m | 2021*
Garden Tower | 127m | 1976
*Four 3 | 120m | 2023/24*
Messe Torhaus | 117m | 1984
Japan Center | 115m | 1996
Park Tower | 115m | 1972
Westhafen Tower | 112m | 2003
IBC | 112m | 2003
Eurotheum | 110m | 1999
WinX | 110m | 2019
City Gate | 110m | 1966
Global Tower | 108m | 1973
*99 West | 106m | 2022*
*Four 4 | 100m | 2023/24*
Leonardo Royal Hotel | 100m | 1972

*Total: 43*


----------



## KlausDiggy

UPR20 said:


> Warsaw skyline is best integrated (together with Frankfurt) with the city centre (it is also expanding much quicker than Frankfurt) therefore it is more of a skyscrapercity than London, Moscow or Paris.


It is true, that we are at a low point at the moment when it comes to announcing new high-rise projects, but this can change at any time.


----------



## MrAronymous

I'm more in awe with the quality of that gif than the skyline. The Warsaw architecture and layout look extremely boring and bland except for the oval tower and the (beautiful) Soviet building.


----------



## Lord Parsifal

drawabeats said:


> We will never be above London, Paris and Moscow. *Accept it.*


I think Warsaw has a nicer skyline than Moscow, and if the trend continues.. maybe could compete with Paris.. maybe in 2045 :lol: I'm not talking about the "old" architecture here though ofc

Agreed about London though.

Random Warsaw pic to make my post prettier:
_Artificial sun installed on a skyscraper - Cyberpunk in Warsaw_


----------



## Check_Mate

Lord Parsifal said:


> drawabeats said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will never be above London, Paris and Moscow. *Accept it.*
> 
> 
> 
> I think Warsaw has a nicer skyline than Moscow, and if the trend continues.. maybe could compete with Paris.. maybe in 2045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about the "old" architecture here though ofc
> 
> Agreed about London though.
> 
> Random Warsaw pic to make my post prettier:
> _Artificial sun installed on a skyscraper - Cyberpunk in Warsaw_
Click to expand...


You are a liar in 2045 when Warsaw become the best skyline in Europe , the city of Luanda in Angola will be the best city in the planet


----------



## Quicksilver

UPR20 said:


> Warsaw skyline is best integrated (together with Frankfurt) with the city centre (it is also expanding much quicker than Frankfurt) therefore it is more of a skyscrapercity than London, Moscow or Paris.


Can you clarify your statement of "best integrated with the city centre"? What this even mean?


----------



## Dal Bo

Milan



IThomas said:


> Enrico Postiglioni


----------



## hugh

ZeusUpsistos said:


> La Défense has been conceived a few years before the Maine-Montparnasse operation and there was already a few towers when the Tour Montparnasse has been completed (Tour Areva and CB21 being delivered the following year), so the development of La Défense is not really related with the "failure" of the Tour Montparnasse. A consequence of it would rather be the decline of towers projects inside the city center.


Big fan of Tour Montparnasse, I remember as a young high rise geek - Londoner, back in the day, envying its skyscraperness. For me it's a reminder that central Paris could take additional tall buildings.


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester...*



jrb said:


> Doesn't Circle Square look splendid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/B7boo7Kgbsi/
> 
> PS.
> 
> Viadux will fill in the gap between Axis and Beetham.


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=242373&page=316


----------



## krad

Vilnius









(c)Milwaukee


----------



## A Chicagoan

I just realized . . . am I the only non-European who posts here regularly? I wonder why the denizens of this thread are a completely different group of people than those who post in the other threads in this section.


----------



## Sadam95

RokasLT said:


> *If La Defense and Moscow would be finished all their project - they would share 1-2 places in Europe and would be part of an elite club with Chicago, Shanghai... *
> 
> MOW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LaD:*


What? Paris would be part of an elite club with such name as Chicago, Shanghai if they compeleted all their project? Just because they have 422m Tour Sans Fins which is cancelled and never built? They are not the best in Europe, London has a better skyline, built a lot of skyscrapers recently and more a lot of skyscrapers on way, Paris hasn't reach height London did in a decade and is expanding rapidly. 

Moscow has more interesting project but Chicago and Shanghai, etc would be embarrassed if they have to let Moscow and Paris join their club. 

For me, New York, Dubai, Shanghai, Hong Kong, Chicago, Shenzhen, Chengdu, Toronto, Chongqing, Tokyo, etc are all elite club. Paris joining them is more like Leeds joining the elite club of London, Sydney, Melbourne, Frankfurt, Los Angeles, Moscow, etc


----------



## Dober_86

A Chicagoan said:


> I just realized . . . am I the only non-European who posts here regularly? I wonder why the denizens of this thread are a completely different group of people than those who post in the other threads in this section.


Spread the word about this thread around your home subforum or anywhere else you like to post.  The more the merrier.


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ This IS my home subforum. The other people here just seem to ignore this one thread, that's all. :lol:


----------



## A.Whiskey

Axelferis said:


> I see warsaw like a ‘sympathic’ skyline who tries to compete with big cities whithout success.
> Why?
> Because i think most of people does’t care of Warsaw :lol:
> They want London,Paris & Frankfurt.
> I.e the league A of european skyscrappers.


Speak for yourself


----------



## lyonshall

Um, is there a rule in Paris that all the buildings constructed since 2005 have to be hideous?

Les Halles, my God. And that failed French version of the Bilbao Guggenheim? And the rest...

I love Paris. In my opinion it is still the most beautiful large city in the world. Venice is clearly the most beautiful overall.

But if they keep erecting these monstrosities they could lose the crown.


----------



## Axelferis

You say rubbish!
The latest projects in Paris are modern, dynamise the aspect of the city.
‘Failed version of Bilbao Guggenheim’ ???
What are talking about??! :nuts:

Paris is Paris and doesn’t to look at Bilbao man :|

Venise is a jewel for sur but it is a small city. You cannot compare a mega city to a touristic village which is doomed by waters one day .

I respect a lot of beautiful cities on earth but don’t compare them to area like Paris which concentrates 12 millions people generating a lot of problems and challenges to make the overall coherent. It’s not the same challenge.


----------



## cardiff

London city skyscrapers by Ion Zaharia, on Flickr

London Skyline by Dan Ward, on Flickr

The last light of the day .. by Ion Zaharia, on Flickr

London 2020 by Ion Zaharia, on Flickr

London by Ion Zaharia, on Flickr

View from Trinity Buoy Wharf by Dave Gordon, on Flickr


----------



## Lord Parsifal

By the way x2:

All that hate and bile all just because I DARED criticize a city
*Ridiculous.* Like seriously, YOU need to go to a psychiatrist, your reactions are unhealthy

Like, I’m just expressing opinions bro. Get over it. I think that Moscow looks like crap. So what?


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ You're dangerously close to getting banned, Lord Parsifal. I recommend you take a chill pill and come back later.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Hague

_source_


----------



## RokasLT

Sadam95 said:


> What? Paris would be part of an elite club with such name as Chicago, Shanghai if they compeleted all their project? Just because they have 422m Tour Sans Fins which is cancelled and never built? They are not the best in Europe, London has a better skyline, built a lot of skyscrapers recently and more a lot of skyscrapers on way, Paris hasn't reach height London did in a decade and is expanding rapidly.
> 
> Moscow has more interesting project but Chicago and Shanghai, etc would be embarrassed if they have to let Moscow and Paris join their club.
> 
> For me, New York, Dubai, Shanghai, Hong Kong, Chicago, Shenzhen, Chengdu, Toronto, Chongqing, Tokyo, etc are all elite club. Paris joining them is more like Leeds joining the elite club of London, Sydney, Melbourne, Frankfurt, Los Angeles, Moscow, etc


La Defense has a decent skyline, with 5 additional skyscrapers that would be over 170 m., three of them reaching 350 m and more it would be easily top 10-12. Chengdu, Chongqing doesn't have that kind of quality. Same with Moscow top 10-12.


----------



## IThomas

Axelferis said:


> Venise is a jewel for sur but it is a small city. You cannot compare a mega city to a touristic village which is doomed by waters one day .


Village? :nuts: The municipality counts 262,000 inh.; its province 853,000 inh.
Doomed by waters one day? No, with specific engineering systems that are U/C 

BTW, talking about Venice and skyscrapers... back to some years ago, Pierre Cardin wanted to build this skyscraper trio (250, 220, 195 meters) on the lagoon.
Citizen associations and city authority were against the €2.4 billion project.


----------



## Clery

Highrise buildings which have been completed/topped out in Paris in 2019.


*Tour Alto*






















*Tour Saint-Gobain*




















*Tour Trinity*











*Tour Altaïs Evolution*




















*UNIC*


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Frankfurt:*
IMG_9290-Pano by J K, on Flickr


----------



## Sir_Galehaut

Skopje/Скопје;165778656 said:


> The Hague
> 
> _source_


The Hague has a better skyline than Rotterdam IMO, yet it is posted much, much less often. Weird, since both are Dutch cities and Dutchies should be equally proud of them :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever

A Chicagoan said:


> ^^ You're dangerously close to getting banned, Lord Parsifal. I recommend you take a chill pill and come back later.


He will come back after a month but would be gone for a very long time for his next offence.

Edited, I actually didn't see his last post and now his banning time increase to 3 months and next offense will be life time ban. In the mean time if he open another account or accounts, they will be all perma banned.


----------



## wespje1990

Rotterdam,all instagram


----------



## Sagle333

Davidinho said:


> ^^
> Don't agree. Those buildings look anything but boring. And if more towers are built around them, you won't notice they are similar.
> 
> BTW currently it is fashionable to build triplets in Moscow and there are a lot of such projects. But all of them look cool because the towers have axis symmetry, while the twin towers in Istanbul don't look as cool as they have no axis symmetry and are just clones standing side by side.


Really? Won't I? These towers state close between each other - make compact complex. If there between these towers will be others (with different design) - so, probably I will not notice, but you know... we'll see .
It is not actually a fassion at all, just it is economy condition. Build 2, 3 or more the same buildings (almost) from one project is always cheaper than build with different design, forms, facades - of course it is understood. 
The point is, that it is don't look good in diversity of city landscape, skyline in this case. I don't know what do you prefer, but I more like differences in the skyline and diversity in architecture and desing of the buildings.


----------



## citysquared

tommolo said:


> Please, don't put Venice in the fight.
> 
> Venice is another thing, it does not need skyscrapers at all.
> Venice will not be doomed by waters, it's already back as it was before and it's prettier than ever. I'd say it's the perfect time to visit it because it's less crowded.
> 
> And it's not a touristic village, it's a cultural superpower that boast an (almost unknown) heritage that alone is bigger than many European countries. The Gallerie dell'Accademia is as relevant as any other mega-museum in the world for old masters paintings and it's not even close to fulfill its potential. Venice is almost all yet to be discovered.
> 
> Just to point out a couple of things
> 
> We can all agree tho that in the category of >10 millions inhabitants cities, in terms of sheer heritage, Paris is a winning city.




Very true, Venice is hardly a "village". Not only was it one of the greatest and richest city states ever until La Serenissima's elites imposed oligarchic rule under called La Serrata, but it is still a comparatively large not too village-like historic city. Historic Venice measures about 7.5 square kms.


Historic London as circumscribed connecting major outlying attractions or monuments from say Hyde Park/Buckingham Palace to the British Museum and then to the Tower and the City and finally across to the Globe Theatre to the Tate past the Palaces of Westminster measures about 20 square kms. 


Now historic (touristy) Paris measured similarly from Jardin des Plantes to Rue Mouffetard to Rue Montparnasse onto the Eiffel Tower across to Place D'Etoile north to Montmarte to Pere Lachaise and then Place de la Bastille is about 23.5 square kms.


So in comparison to these gigantic world class cities Venice is not small at all. And its art Italian art collection including Da Vinci's Vitruvian Man is superb. Anyone who hasn't been there ought to go.


Don't worry the MOSE project protecting it from future floods should be ready by 2022...but you never know


----------



## PJH2015

Sagle333 said:


> Really? Won't I? These towers state close between each other - make compact complex. If there between these towers will be others (with different design) - so, probably I will not notice, but you know... we'll see .
> It is not actually a fassion at all, just it is economy condition. Build 2, 3 or more the same buildings (almost) from one project is always cheaper than build with different design, forms, facades - of course it is understood.
> The point is, that it is don't look good in diversity of city landscape, skyline in this case. I don't know what do you prefer, but I more like differences in the skyline and diversity in architecture and desing of the buildings.


I quite like the similarity, the indentation on each facade, differing finish across two of the four side, pivoted layout and various sizes provides sufficient variation to me. 

A couple more photos, with some added weather effects - 



SkyCam Media UK said:


> Some pics this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave


----------



## Wayden21

citysquared said:


> Very true, Venice is hardly a "village". Not only was it one of the greatest and richest city states ever until La Serenissima's elites imposed oligarchic rule under called La Serrata, but it is still a comparatively large not too village-like historic city. Historic Venice measures about 7.5 square kms.
> 
> 
> Historic London as circumscribed connecting major outlying attractions or monuments from say Hyde Park/Buckingham Palace to the British Museum and then to the Tower and the City and finally across to the Globe Theatre to the Tate past the Palaces of Westminster measures about 20 square kms.
> 
> 
> Now historic (touristy) Paris measured similarly from Jardin des Plantes to Rue Mouffetard to Rue Montparnasse onto the Eiffel Tower across to Place D'Etoile north to Montmarte to Pere Lachaise and then Place de la Bastille is about 23.5 square kms.
> 
> 
> So in comparison to these gigantic world class cities Venice is not small at all. And its art Italian art collection including Da Vinci's Vitruvian Man is superb. Anyone who hasn't been there ought to go.
> 
> 
> Don't worry the MOSE project protecting it from future floods should be ready by 2022...but you never know


if you do believe there is not a big amount of artistic and cultural heritage outside your circle in Paris, well, you don't know the city so why pretending?
And, since we are talking of Paris as a major city, we take into account its agglomeration... Something like Versailles, have ever heard of it? lol Vincennes? Saint Denis? Sceaux?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

ElViejoReino said:


> *Madrid*


Very nice composition and constrats ! Showing skyscrapers of the past, today and of the future as well as the moutains behind.


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester...*



jrb said:


> We’ve now got one of those North American ‘downtown skylines’ visible from the Airport.
> 
> Banner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/airportnewsMAN


Also clearly visible in the photograph are Virgin Atlantic 747-400`s, Virgin are now in the process of making MAN a major hub.


----------



## Davidinho

Sagle333 said:


> Really? Won't I? These towers state close between each other - make compact complex. If there between these towers will be others (with different design) - so, probably I will not notice, but you know... we'll see .
> It is not actually a fassion at all, just it is economy condition. Build 2, 3 or more the same buildings (almost) from one project is always cheaper than build with different design, forms, facades - of course it is understood.
> The point is, that it is don't look good in diversity of city landscape, skyline in this case. I don't know what do you prefer, but I more like differences in the skyline and diversity in architecture and desing of the buildings.


OK in the case of Wellton Towers, Nebo, Prime Park, Savelovsky City the cost may be a factor as those are not very expensive projects and design cost may sum up 5% of the total cost.

Wellton


Kirgam said:


> *18 января 2020*


Nebo


Kirgam said:


> *13 декабря 2019*
> 
> [/size]


Prime Park


Kirgam said:


> *19 января 2020*


But What about Presnya City, or Capital Towers. If the price was the case, developers would like to have part of the area in cheaper buildings. These use somw expensive materials, like Manchester ones (at least it look expensive, which is good).

Presnya City


Kirgam said:


> *19 октября 2018*


----------



## citysquared

Wayden21 said:


> if you do believe there is not a big amount of artistic and cultural heritage outside your circle in Paris, well, you don't know the city so why pretending?
> And, since we are talking of Paris as a major city, we take into account its agglomeration... Something like Versailles, have ever heard of it? lol Vincennes? Saint Denis? Sceaux?


I know all of these cities very well, but for the sake of comparison I am focussing on the historic core of these cities to illustrate that Venice is not small. 

Outside Paris we could also add many other attractions including Chartres and outside London we could add Windsor Castle, Canterbury etc. I'll stop with this digression here.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*



Evolution by Tanya Linskey, on Flickr


----------



## Sagle333

Davidinho said:


> OK in the case of Wellton Towers, Nebo, Prime Park, Savelovsky City* the cost may be a factor *as those are not very expensive projects and design cost may sum up 5% of the total cost.
> Wellton(...) Nebo(...)
> ...
> :blahblah:


No may be, but for sure. And the per cent of total cost it depends on kind of investment... but anyway - back to the sentence about the sameness, I would like to focus your attention on these examples, which Davidinho showed us. Without Wellton - IMO will look fine in distans, in this perspective with other buildings and because it will be only twins(?[I guess]). 
Nebo, Presnya... and so on look really weirdly and artifically for me. Manchester's towers (how are you call them?) of course have great quality of facades, forms are also pretty, different height and slightly different positioned, look better than above examples, however still it is not enough for me, because they don't look "natural", only like seperate unit/complex, detached from the rest of the city. IMO if each tower would look like be made by others investors, it would see better, like MIBC. You know, there (in Moscow) I see other problems.


----------



## A Chicagoan

Somebody's gotta keep posting Warsaw pics now that Lord Parsifal is in the dungeon!


Phillarch said:


>


----------



## IThomas

*B R E S C I A*











Michael Schwarz








Claudio Palini








Stefano Scarsi








Emanuele Degani
​


----------



## QalzimCity

^^@A Chicagoan Haha.You forgot to caption it as 'The rising of the tallest tower in the whole of EU!'


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ You mean, "the tallest tower in all of the EU and even the UK because Varso is taller than the Shard"! :lol:


----------



## BenjaminBern

I'm not always a huge fan of the facades in Rotterdam, but at night with the right lighting it's reeeally awesome great pics ^^ up there

Basel



MetroSilesia said:


> Vom Wettsteinplatz kommend.
> 
> 
> 
> Pics: MetroSilesia


----------



## cardiff

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EOKAISYXUAA0ZAz?format=jpg&name=large









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EOzMuvGXkAAX9RA?format=jpg&name=large


----------



## Nikomoto

del


----------



## mlody89

warsaw


----------



## grngmdn

*London*


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ Never knew the Shard had "wings" near its base.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


Frankfurt Skyline by Werner Funk, auf Flickr


----------



## Sir_Galehaut

Davidinho said:


> ^^
> Don't agree. Those buildings look anything but boring. And if more towers are built around them, you won't notice they are similar.
> 
> BTW currently it is fashionable to build triplets in Moscow and there are a lot of such projects. But all of them look cool because the towers have axis symmetry, while the twin towers in Istanbul don't look as cool as they have no axis symmetry and are just clones standing side by side.


If a skyscraper project needs to be covered by other skyscrapers to look good, that’s how you know it’s bad :lol:


----------



## Davidinho

^^
They already look good.


----------



## Dober_86

*Moscow.*


----------



## BenjaminBern

Zürich step by step


Manolo_B2 said:


> *Zurich Nord*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> https://www.instagram.com/p/B7JgiwLAI0V/


----------



## Davidinho

Modest but very friendly - Fili-City near MIBC, Moscow



raisonnable said:


> ...


----------



## grngmdn

London - Canary Wharf in distance


----------



## Funfy

FRANKFURT


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^source ?


----------



## richie_bodo

Frankfurt
@richie_bodo


----------



## tramwaj

*Warszawa*


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw
























@Fredi


----------



## Tyron

KlausDiggy said:


> ^^source ?


Most probably: https://www.webcam-4insiders.com/de/Wetter-Frankfurt%20am%20Main/6041-Frankfurt%20am%20Main-Wetter.php


----------



## Quicksilver

Kyiv, taken yesterday:

Skyline by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester...*



battenfobs said:


> Last Night


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=242373&page=316


----------



## KlausDiggy

Breathtaking pictures of Frankfurt here :drool:


----------



## mlody89

del


----------



## werner10

^^After many years Warsaw and Frankfurt are skyline-wise basically on par.... (btw a like de design of Skyper!)

In the meantime in Rotterdam some construction work is going on - Zalmhavetoren (215m):


Gerard said:


>





And some construction work is already finished off course:

Wilhelminapier by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr





Rotterdam gezien vanaf geluidswal A15 bij Carnisselande by SASH 010, on Flickr













bron


----------



## Darryl

werner10 said:


> After many years Warsaw and Frankfurt are skyline-wise basically on par...


In terms of just visual impressiveness it is my opinion that the skylines of Frankfurt and Warsaw are not on par. IMO Frankfurt's is more impressive visually than Warsaw's. Warsaw's is good though. I just don't find it to be at Frankfurt's level yet.

That last sunset pic of Rotterdam is stunning!


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Lyon*



Mdalexanber said:


>


----------



## Quicksilver

Not the nicest buildings but probably one of the densest area in Europe.

Kyiv:












by ODeskin048











by ODeskin048


----------



## Davidinho

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Lyon*


Nice photo. But what's the purpose of the photoshopped moon? The moon can have such a phase only during daytime 

Really good photo of Kiev. It will be nicer in summer though.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

More of Kyiv:

View point over Podil, Kyiv by Galina Timchenko, on Flickr

Saint Vladimir monument overlooking the Dnjepr river by Ben The Man, on Flickr

Arriving in Kiev at the Brovarskyi Avenue by Ben The Man, on Flickr

Kyiv by Oleksandr, on Flickr

Kyiv. Ukraine by Oleksandr, on Flickr


----------



## der muttt

https://www.forbes.com/sites/ranagood/2018/07/18/why-you-should-skip-paris-and-visit-kiev/


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Kyiv has some great highrises, but the problem is that most of them are scattered around and they cannot form some kind of cluster, so the skyline of Kyiv has potential in future.


----------



## anubis1234

Skopje/Скопје;166116646 said:


> Kyiv has some great highrises


Which ones?


----------



## Dober_86

Niftbox said:


> I mean, if a city only has a couple high-rises or skyscrapers it doesn't really count as a vertical city or even a city that embraces them. That's my point, while Europe has some very nice cities (Frankfurt, London, Moscow) there's not many cities embracing the skyscraper per country. Even Australia with a pretty small population has 3 big skylines. Thank you for elaborating on Frankfurt for me.


Sydney, Melbourne and the third being...?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

anubis1234 said:


> Which ones?


Well, these, for example (all photos from this thread):

Tetris Hall










This residential building:










'Sherwood' Apartment Building










The Jack House Residences



















Aloft Hotel




























etc. etc.


----------



## der muttt

Dober_86 said:


> Sydney, Melbourne and the third being...?


The Gold Coast.https://www.australia.com/en/places/gold-coast-and-surrounds/guide-to-the-gold-coast.html


----------



## TM_Germany

Brisbane and Perth have decent skylines as well.


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^Brisbane https://www.flickr.com/search/?text=Brisbane%20Skyline%202019


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt/Main*


Frankfurt (Main) from Fleming's Hotel by rusticalo, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Bonn*


Posttower Bonn by Thomas, auf Flickr


----------



## der muttt

Frankfurt number One in EU.

In Europe

1. Moscow.
2. London.
3. frankfurt.
4. Paris
5. Warsaw/Kiev.


----------



## ElViejoReino

TM_Germany said:


> Brisbane and Perth have decent skylines as well.


^^ Brisbane are more than decent, better than GoldCoast



Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Brisbane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by TerribleEntrepreneur on reddit


----------



## IThomas

*Genova*











Andrea Facco








Roberto Orlando








Enrico Cusinatti








Nazario Di Mauro
​


----------



## Tolesnal

der muttt said:


> Frankfurt number One in EU.
> 
> In Europe
> 
> 1. Moscow.
> 2. London.
> 3. frankfurt.
> 4. Paris
> 5. Warsaw/Kiev.


London will have 217 skyscrapers over 100 meters clustered in one place. Better than Moscow. Also why is Kiev placed in the same spot as Warsaw? What’s the reasoning behind it?


----------



## Darryl

KlausDiggy said:


> ^^Brisbane https://www.flickr.com/search/?text=Brisbane Skyline 2019


Wow, I had no idea Brisbane had a skyline like that! Very impressive. Definitely more than "decent". 

Us outsiders only hear about Sydney and Melbourne. I guess I assumed other Australian cities were smaller and less impressive. I wouldn't have guessed they'd be built up to that degree.


----------



## TM_Germany

Wow, y'all ganging up on me because I didn't praise Brisbane's skyline _enough_ :lol:


----------



## ogonek

Tolesnal said:


> London will have 217 skyscrapers over 100 meters clustered in one place. *Better than Moscow*. Also why is Kiev placed in the same spot as Warsaw? What’s the reasoning behind it?


Really?
Over 100 meters:
274>217
Built 195>79

Ps.Lord Parsifal stop hooligan.


----------



## Dusty Hare

Tolesnal said:


> Yeah, but in Moscow the buildings between 100 and 145 meters in height are most often copy-cat residential buildings built in the "commie block" style, they are also scattered all over the 30-mile radius that encompasses Moscow.
> 
> In London, all those 217 skyscrapers are actual office/modern residential skyscrapers, clustered together.


Actually they are not all clustered together. They are spread out in multiple clusters across the city and often in random spots across the city (I have one at the end of my road which is all alone with no other 100m plus anywhere near). 

I don't get why Moscow having some in copycat blocks is an issue. There are still more built over 100m. 

That said, London will be pretty amazing once it hits 217.


----------



## Tolesnal

Dusty Hare said:


> I don't get why Moscow having some in copycat blocks is an issue.


It is when you're comparing skylines. A skyline of 100 great, modern office skyscrapers will be better than a skyline of 150 commieblocks that are 120m in height.


----------



## Pickun

Mathematical example:

1Tolesnal + 1Lord Parsifal +1shogun1978 = 47 chromosomes


----------



## Dober_86

*Moscow.* Not that picturesuqe due to glum weather but, correct me if I'm wrong, informative pic as it shows the current phase of MIBC development.


----------



## Niftbox

Frankfurt and Moscow are neck and neck, I can't decide which one I like better.


----------



## Dober_86

der muttt said:


> Frankfurt number One in EU.
> 
> In Europe
> 
> 1. Moscow.
> 2. London.
> 3. frankfurt.
> 4. Paris
> 5. Warsaw/Kiev.



Kiev has no place in top-5. We may play around with the cities and their exact rankings in the top-5 but in the forseeable future they''ll remain the five cities you stated pretty objectively, without slash Kiev. 

Kiev may be a contender for a top-10 spot but it'll have to be pitted against the likes of Rotterdam, Milano, Istanbul, Benidorm and Madrid at least, and I'm not sure it can be placed above them hands down. They badly need a cluster in Kiev to solidify the skyline.


----------



## Tolesnal

A skyline that needs no introduction


----------



## Dober_86

Quite an unusual angle... *Moscow.*


----------



## sepul

To my Asian eyes, the bigger the skyline, the better it is

1. London/Moscow
2. Frankfurt/Istanbul
3. Paris/Warsaw
4. Milan/Rotterdam
5. Benidorm
6. Madrid/Izmir

.


----------



## Dusty Hare

Tolesnal said:


> It is when you're comparing skylines. A skyline of 100 great, modern office skyscrapers will be better than a skyline of 150 commieblocks that are 120m in height.


In this instance it wasnt a case of comparing skylines. It was a case of comparing numbers. You dismissed Moscow on the grounds that many of its towers look the same but it doesnt make a difference to the actual numbers


----------



## Dusty Hare

Tolesnal said:


> A skyline that needs no introduction


Where is it?


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^Somewhere in Russia, I guess.


----------



## pin.

^^ 
:storm: good joke


----------



## Iluminat

Yekaterinburg?


----------



## Dusty Hare

KlausDiggy said:


> ^^Somewhere in Russia, I guess.


I am imagining Parsifal frothing at the mouth at the thought of that


----------



## ogonek

Parsifal must have courage, and leave the forum, and not use multi-registration again.


----------



## elculo

Frankfurt from the northwest:









instone


----------



## A Chicagoan

ogonek said:


> Parsifal must have courage, and leave the forum, and not use multi-registration again.


Or have courage, and make an alt account, and resist the urge to expose himself as Lord Parsifal.

(Honestly, I wouldn't mind if he came back and we couldn't tell it was him.)


----------



## Dober_86

Something else for a change. *Saratov, Russia.*


----------



## Ingenioren

marshol said:


>


----------



## NOMAD€

1-London
2-Paris
2-Frankfurt
3-Moscow
4-Milan
5-Rotterdam
6-The haag-Madrid
7-Barcelona-Manchester-Amsterdam-Vienna
8-Warsaw
9-Benidorm
10-Naples-Berlin-Genoa-Turin and other minor skylines

(Istanbul is just partly in Europe so I don’t include it but I would put it with Warsaw)


----------



## KlausDiggy

citysquared said:


> Frankfurt has One Forty West and The Grand under construction. Any other projects actually building their foundations?




*Frankfurt (COM, T/O, U/C)*

Commerzbank Tower | 259m | 1997
Messeturm | 256m | 1990
*Four 1 | 228m | 2023/24*
Westend Tower | 208m | 1993
Main Tower | 200m | 1999
Tower 185 | 200m | 2011
*Tower ONE | 191m | 2022*
Omniturm | 190m | 2020
Trianon | 186m | 1993
European Central Bank | 185m | 2014
*Four 2 | 173m | 2023/24*
*Grand Tower | 172m | 2020*
Taunusturm | 170m | 2014
Opernturm | 170m | 2009
Silberturm | 166m | 1978
Westend Gate | 159m | 1976
Deutsche Bank 1 | 155m | 1984
Deutsche Bank 2 | 155m | 1984
Marienturm | 155m | 2019
Skyper | 154m | 2004
Eurotower | 148m | 1977
*One Forty West | 145m | 2020*
FBC | 142m | 1980
City Haus 1 | 142m | 1974
Henninger Turm | 140m | 2017 
Gallileo | 136m | 2003
Nextower | 136m | 2009
Pollux | 130m | 1997
*Spin Tower | 128m | 2021*
Garden Tower | 127m | 1976
*Four 3 | 120m | 2023/24*
Messe Torhaus | 117m | 1984
Japan Center | 115m | 1996
Park Tower | 115m | 1972
Westhafen Tower | 112m | 2003
IBC | 112m | 2003
Eurotheum | 110m | 1999
WinX | 110m | 2019
City Gate | 110m | 1966
Global Tower | 108m | 1973
*99 West | 106m | 2022*
*Four 4 | 100m | 2023/24*
Leonardo Royal Hotel | 100m | 1972

*Total: 43*


*Pro*

Millennium Tower side | 2 Towers (Height unknown)
Neue Mainzer Str. 57-59 | 205m
Hochhaus Polizeipräsidium | 145m
Grand Central | 140m
Messeeingang Süd | 124m

*Total: 49*


----------



## der muttt

I love that black tower in Vienna and I would place Madrd well into the European top ten.

1. Moscow
2. London.
3. Madrid
3. frankfurt
5. Paris.


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Speaking of Madrid.... 



*Madrid, Spain*


Skyline Madrid 2020. By: BorjaCaseroVelasco.©️ by Borja Casero Velasco., on Flickr


Madrid skyline from La Moraleja, Madrid, Spain. by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr


Spain financial district by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr









Madrid Skyline by Michael Kelly, on Flickr


----------



## Dusty Hare

wespje1990 said:


> Ok so i do not consider Russian cities European.
> They are from a different continent(Russia), with Moscow as their capitol.
> I may offend, upset or confuse some people but that is just how i see things.
> Moscow has a phenomenal, sprawling and seriously expanding skyline, yet it is in my opionion more Asian than European.
> I do not have a single doubt that Moscow is having the 'Dubai' factor in its main cluster, unpresidented in Europe.
> But lets just call the beast by its name allready.
> 
> 1, London
> 2, Frankfurt
> 3 ,Rotterdam
> 4, La Defense, Paris
> 5, Warzawa


Hate to tell you but Russia is not a continent (as has already been pointed out). It is in fact a very large country that straddles two continents. And it is a geographic fact that Moscow is in the European part (I also happen to be of the group that feels Vladivostock shouldn't be included in this thread as it's a long, long, long way from Europe, whatever the thread rules say). It has to be included and it surely has to be top 3 along with London and Paris. 

Top 10:

1. London (I am clearly biased so nothing against the other cities)
2. Moscow
3. Paris
4. Frankfurt
5. Warsaw
6. Rotterdam
7. Milan
8. Madrid
9. Istanbul 
10. Benidorm


----------



## citysquared

A.Whiskey said:


> Tbh, Warsaw is already in the big boys club even Axelferis thinks so just by looking at his tears of joy, give it 5 more years and he will cry a river  !




ok then, please list the buildings that are under construction right now or at least breaking ground. I can't find any more than Skysawa. Anything over 100 metres.


----------



## Sponsor

citysquared said:


> ok then, please list the buildings that are under construction right now or at least breaking ground. I can't find any more than Skysawa. Anything over 100 metres.


Height given is including spires/antennas.

1. Varso Tower | 310m | U/C
2. Warsaw Unit | 202m | U/C
3. Skyliner | 195m | U/C
4. Generation Park | 180m | U/C
5. Skysawa | 155m | U/C
6. Mennica Legacy Tower | 140m | T/O
7. Warsaw HUB 1 | 130m | T/O
8. Warsaw HUB 2 | 130m | T/O
9. Spark | 130m | O/H
10. Forest | 120m | U/C
11. Widok Towers | 105 m | T/O

Don't thank me. Thank Lord Parsifal 









map by @PawelOtfinowski


----------



## citysquared

So what buildings are just starting? Skysawa and Forrest look to be at early stage. Anything else that is about to break ground?

Just comparing to see which skyline (Frankfurt and Warsaw) will have most towers in a few years. Emporis isn't helpful.


----------



## wojtekbp

^^ 


> *Status: Approved*
> 
> 1. Grzybowska 59 | 170m
> 2. Chopin Tower | 160-180m
> 3. Liberty Tower | 140m
> 4. Libero | 120m
> 5. Łucka 7/9 A | 102m
> 6. Łucka 7/9 B | 102m
> 
> *Status: Proposed**
> 1. Wola Tower | 180-200m
> 2. Warsaw One | 188m
> 3. Bellona Tower | 180m
> 4. Roma Tower | 170m
> 5. Nowa Emilia | 165-202m
> 6. 4 European Square | 160-180(?)m
> 7. Port Praski City 1 | 160m
> 8. Grzybowska/Kolmex | 134m
> 9. Skyliner II | 130m
> 10. Sobieski Tower | 130m
> 11. Port Praski City 2 | 120 m
> 12. Port Praski City 3 | 110 m
> 13. Pin Tower | 105 m
> 14. Port Praski City 4 | 100 m
> 15. Jewish Theater | 100m
> _*only serious plans with investor backing that are on their (legal) way to eventually get built are considered_


Source: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=165656854&postcount=361


----------



## citysquared

:cheers: Nice work folks!

Hopefully building boom will continue so approved becomes under construction in the spring.


----------



## KlausDiggy

What's the name of the 130m tower in Szczecin ?


----------



## TM_Germany

^^looks like Świnoujście instead of Szcecin to me.


----------



## Dale

Ingenioren said:


>


Would love to see Oslo go a little taller!


----------



## Sponsor

KlausDiggy said:


> What's the name of the 130m tower in Szczecin ?


This must be PAZIM Tower. It's 128 m with antenna so it's a bit of stretch. The pin is placed wrong. Should be to the south a little.


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ What's that one way in the north of Russia? Is that Murmansk?


----------



## Pickun

^^
I found it. :banana: It must to be Arkhangelsk.


----------



## Davidinho

PC Lane said:


> What's strong about Istanbul?


Even based on the photos you provided (only Levent part of 2011 Istanbul vs 2020 Warsaw) I still prefer Istanbul and not only because it is way higher. That's pretty subjective.










Full size panorama of the European part of Istanbul


----------



## Davidinho

DEL


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt - buildings under construction above ground level*

*ONE 191m U/C*


eibomz said:


>



*Grand Tower 172m T/O*


MetroSilesia said:


> Bilder: MetroSilesia





*One Forty West 145m T/O*


eibomz said:


>



*Spin Tower 128m U/C*


the man from k-town said:


> grand


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw

















skysaw 155m

















Forest Tower 120m

















CEntral point


----------



## Mistogun

Warsaw looks really great!


----------



## RokasLT

*Warsaw definitely is the top 5 skylines in EUR, not because of quantity but the composition, density, and decent quality. *


----------



## croomm

My Top

1. London
2. Moscow
3. Frankfurt/Warsaw
4. Paris/Istanbul 
5. Milan/Bratislava
6. Rotterdam/Madrid
7. Vien/St.Petersburg/Yekaterinburg


----------



## marcobruls

So now the dickmeasuring  has lowered to posting construction updates in this thread


----------



## Davidinho

RokasLT said:


> *...decent quality. *


We have different vision about quality 



mlody89 said:


> Warsaw


----------



## RokasLT

Davidinho said:


> We have different vision about quality


Istanbul has better?


----------



## Axelferis

der muttt said:


> I love that black tower in Vienna and I would place Madrd well into the European top ten.
> 
> 1. Moscow
> 2. London.
> 3. Madrid
> 3. frankfurt
> 5. Paris.


I respect Madrid but if you put it as n°3 you show how bad is your appreciation of a skyline. 
i'm sorry i don't to judge your tastes but it's incredible how many don't know what are they talking about :|
madrid has a brilliant future but rank it as n°3 today is a total joke hno:


----------



## Axelferis

Higgibaby said:


> Propaganda about Warsaw? I live in Munich, Germany. My home city just shows that a economically powerful city does not necessarily have skyscrapers. By the way M is the powerhouse of Germany.


One day you'll see it like a 'little' Frankfurt.
If Warsaw did it, Munich can do it


----------



## Davidinho

RokasLT said:


> Istanbul has better?


Both are bad. Istanbul slightly better and the new projects in both cities are miles ahead in quality than what they already have. That's my impression. I was in Istanbul in 2013 and in Warsaw last year.


----------



## RokasLT

Davidinho said:


> Both are bad. Istanbul slightly better and the new projects in both cities are miles ahead in quality than what they already have. That's my impression. I was in Istanbul in 2013 and in Warsaw last year.


I didn't saw a building that would be close to Warsaw Spire's quality, in Istanbul. Not to mention, that Warsaw has better quality future projects.


----------



## elculo

Axelferis said:


> One day you'll see it like a 'little' Frankfurt.
> If Warsaw did it, Munich can do it


But in Munich they had a referendum in 2004 and since then it is forbidden to build higher than 100m...


----------



## Davidinho

RokasLT said:


> I didn't saw a building that would be close to Warsaw Spire's quality, in Istanbul. Not to mention, that Warsaw has better quality future projects.


I am not talking about discrete examples, but an overall impression.

Speaking about Istanbul, there are interesting buildings. Again, it is a matter of taste, but I quite like Spine Tower, Kanyon, Metropol towers, Varyap Meridian... As for future projects the city is gonna rock. Of course, Warsaw is also developing quickly with a lot of good projects. In fact the development in Warsaw is impressive, taking into account the size of the city. But yeah, Istanbul at the moment has a better skyline for me, although you have to be in specific spots to be able to capture it and walking in Levent may not be as pleasant as downtown Warsaw. But we are talking about skylines here.


----------



## gstark0

Axelferis said:


> One day you'll see it like a 'little' Frankfurt.
> If Warsaw did it, Munich can do it


It is forbidden to build over 100m in Munich. If it wasn’t, I’m sure the city would have quiet impressive skyline so far. Cities that are economically or geographically important usually have more skyscrapers or high rises in general because the demand is much higher. Munich may not be as important as Frankfurt or Warsaw, but it still plays a huge role in German economy.


----------



## Higgibaby

elculo said:


> But in Munich they had a referendum in 2004 and since then it is forbidden to build higher than 100m...


That is not correct. There was a referendum but the validity of it was just one year, so legally it would be no problem to build higher. But people and politicians are extremely sceptical about skyscrapers. But there is a project of two towers with a height of 155m. Munichs tallest tower btw is the uptown tower that is 146m.
P.S. Munich is much more important than Warsaw and even more than Frankfurt.


----------



## citysquared

Munich Metropolitan has about 6 million whereas Frankfurt's Rhine-Main Metro Region is about 5.6 million. GDP of Munich is currently at 210 billion Euros and Frankfurt is at 176 billion Euros. Looks like they are pretty close.

I visited Munich many years ago and found it to be probably Germany's most beautiful city. Very impressive.


----------



## Gerrytirol

Well to be honest. They are very generous with the definition of metropolitan area of Munich. Look it up, that’s almost not comparable to other European cities. They put cities in the metropolitan region which are 200 km away. 

Munich is in deed a very important city, but beautiful? I mean the whole city centre is pre war 1950-1970s style. I really don’t consider Munich being a beautiful city. It’s just flat, without a lake or ocean close to the centre. No topography and no interesting Architecture besides the famous landmarks. But we are getting off topic.


----------



## Higgibaby

lol, Munich got many lakes and just south of M is one of the most beautiful landscapes in the world with Tegernsee, Starnbergersee, Chiemsee, Walchensee....and the City itself is very well preserved and there are also very nice quarters like Bogenhausen, Nymphenburg, Schwabing with the incredible English Garden, Olympiapark, Harlaching and all the beergardens, the Octoberfest, the world famous museums and castles...skiing is just an hour away, the bad Things: it is too crowded and pretty expensive, actually the most expensive of Germany and Merkels guests have changed the face of it a bit.hno:


----------



## JuanPaulo

Bilbao, Spain


200201-7 by Guillermo Huerga, on Flickr


----------



## Erlenberg

citysquared said:


> Munich Metropolitan has about 6 million whereas Frankfurt's Rhine-Main Metro Region is about 5.6 million.


The German Metropolitan regions are not a statistical measure.
Frankfurt and Munich metropolitan areas are both between 2,5 and 3 million people.


----------



## Gerrytirol

Higgibaby said:


> lol, Munich got many lakes and just south of M is one of the most beautiful landscapes in the world with Tegernsee, Starnbergersee, Chiemsee, Walchensee....and the City itself is very well preserved and there are also very nice quarters like Bogenhausen, Nymphenburg, Schwabing with the incredible English Garden, Olympiapark, Harlaching and all the beergardens, the Octoberfest, the world famous museums and castles...skiing is just an hour away, the bad Things: it is too crowded and pretty expensive, actually the most expensive of Germany and Merkels guests have changed the face of it a bit.hno:




Yes many lakes south, but nothing close to the centre or easily reachable by public transport. The mountains are also quite some time away for European standards, especially by public transport. 

The old town is really not well preserved. That’s a fact. If you say so then you’ve never been to Munich. Oktoberfest - drunk tourists all over the city. Big plus of course. You’re right with the parks tho, they are very nice.


----------



## gstark0

Higgibaby said:


> P.S. Munich is much more important than Warsaw and even more than Frankfurt.


According to GaWC city classification ranking, both Frankfurt and Warsaw are *Alpha* cities and Munich is *Alpha-* and this is what I was referring to. All of the 3 cities are important but Frankfurt and Warsaw are leading financial centers in Germany, Poland, Central and Eastern Europe.


----------



## Sponsor

Poznań. Yeah, I know it's little.


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ The designs might not be great, but the skyline looks impressive when viewed holistically!


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Vilnius, Lithuania*


Downtown, Vilnius, Lithuania by Joe Price, on Flickr


Vilnius skyline by Henning Klokkeråsen, on Flickr


New Town At Snipiskes From Gediminas Castle Tower Vilnius 27 September 2018 by Craig McCorriston, on Flickr


Golden hour :: Business District Vilnius II by K.H.Reichert [ ... ], on Flickr


----------



## pelo1

Warsaw


nietak said:


>


----------



## A Chicagoan

Panorama of *Istanbul*

*Scroll! >>>*

 
Istanbul panorama by Giulio, on Flickr


----------



## Pickun

PC Lane
Join Date: February 11th, 2020
Location: Greenpoint, NYC
5 Posts - 4 about Warsaw, don't like Istanbul and Moscow. Classic.

Parsifal please go kill yourself.


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ The avatar tricked me there!


----------



## Pickun

I dont want start offtopic. But I must. Another Parsifal clone was banned. He is most toxic person on this forum. And he is liar. (BTW Sorry for my English)

For another users, what did not read what he did:

After my post, that PC Lane is Parsifal. He started with his fairytale that he dont know who is Parsifal and why he just can not discuss. picard

Davidinho said something about quality of Warsaw building. In discuss about Warsaw and Istambul. After that, Parsifal start attacking Moscow just becouse Davidinho is from Russia. One more time: In discuss about Istambul and Warsaw Parsifal starts talking about Moscow.

This person is totaly retarded. He starts flame just becouse somebody has another opinion. Davidinho didnt say anything bad about Warsaw. He just said that for him Istambul looks better.
Just fourth post, and he starts his stupid war with another user. He is like cancer. He cannot be peacfull and comunicate with another people.


----------



## Dober_86

> In discuss about Istambul and Warsaw Parsifal starts talking about Moscow.


That is his chief intent here, it seems, to harass Moscow on end. Not even to praise Warsaw anymore, no, just bash some other city he has no relation to. Nice to hear that this cheap and cranky flamewar troll gets banned and erased in a blink of an eye. Kudos to moderation.


----------



## DocentX

Poland - secondary cities tiny modern skylines :

Wroclaw



lulek89 said:


> Wrocław at night by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr





lulek89 said:


> Wczorajsze spojrzenie na ciągle zmieniający się Wrocław...
> 
> City of constant change by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


Gdansk

by dawayne










https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=524512&page=51

Lodz



Valasquez said:


> z insta @kochamlodz





raione said:


>


Poznan 



PB said:


> https://projektinwestor.pl/aktualnosc/poznan-nowy-rynek-fotorelacja-09-02-20


Szczecin



Mac_07 said:


>


Katowice



taxi said:


>





Lahcim nitup said:


> katowice.naszemiasto.pl: Miasta we mgle. Przepiękne zdjęcia woj. śląskiego Roberta Neumanna z drona. Oto Katowice, Rybnik, Orzesze, Będzin jesienią 2019


Krakow



Jasq said:


>





pepekrk said:


>


----------



## RokasLT

*Warsaw vs Istanbul (better quality, design, skyline composition vs quantity). Istanbul still building buildings that in most part, not all, are in the quality (overall aspects) of the late 2000s or worst. Warsaw's only BIG bad example in the 2010s is Zlota 44. *

*WAR*









































*IST*

















*My eyes aaaa!!!*









*Not impressres with cladings*

























*"Masterpiece" from 2018*


----------



## Davidinho

You find Warsaw's skyline better, I find Istanbul's skyline better. What's the problem?  I've been to both cities and you cannot make me change my mind with random pictures, even if they demonstrate better/worse design and quality of some buildings. Istanbul's skyline accompanied with medieval architecture as well as enormous bridges, woody mountains and Bosporus is gorgeous. Warsaw's skyline is nice.



RokasLT said:


> *My eyes aaaa!!!*


20X zoom with bad color correction never works well 

I'm not going to post better pics of Istanbul and worse pics of Warsaw because I find it totally OK to like one city and not like another one.


----------



## Pickun

RokasLT said:


> *Warsaw vs Istanbul (better quality, design, skyline composition vs quantity). Istanbul still building buildings that in most part, not all, are in the quality (overall aspects) of the late 2000s or worst. Warsaw's only BIG bad example in the 2010s is Zlota 44. *
> 
> *WAR*


I dont understand. You use word "WAR" because my post? Or what? You try to be sarcastic? If you don't understand (maybe my English is so bad). There isnt any war between Istambul and Warsaw. There isn any war between other cities. There is just his war with his ill brain.


----------



## SASH

In the first two photos, RokasLT posted, a zoom lens is used!
Skylines photographed from certain angles with a zoom lens, give a much more impressive look on them, then in real life.
Those three photos of buildings plus the Zlota44 are be the best looking ones. The rest sucks! I'm not a fan all those boxy, blue glass facades boring skyscrapers with huge antennas.


----------



## Davidinho

Pickun said:


> I dont understand. You use word "WAR" because my post?


I think that's short for Warsaw. Like he uses IST short for Istanbul, and MOW for Moscow (while the standard is MSK).

And another side not: I ranked Istanbul higher not only than Warsaw, but also than Paris. No complaint from French forumers so far, because they don't give a s**t to my opinion which is normal


----------



## RokasLT

I been in WAR and IST too. IST skyline stylistically is Middle Easter and not in the best sense. There are few exceptions, but cladding is not on the same level as the latest WAR skyscrapers.


----------



## ogonek

Best Modern European Skylines (Part3)
......................................................
......................................................
Best Modern European Skylines (Part4)
Fixed Warsaw against everyone


----------



## RokasLT

ogonek said:


> Best Modern European Skylines (Part3)
> ......................................................
> ......................................................
> Best Modern European Skylines (Part4)
> Fixed Warsaw against everyone


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Barcelona, Spain*









_E4A9042 by Kearny, on Flickr


L'Hospitalet de Llobregat by Jorge Franganillo, on Flickr


DSCF0024hdr by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr









Forum by Porschista, on Flickr


----------



## grngmdn

*LONDON*










ig source: @londonviewpoints










ig source: @thevisuallife_










ig source: @al_mills91










ig source: @jon_herbert_


----------



## JuanPaulo

For some reason, to me the skyscrapers of London [City] might be great individually, but they absolutely do not go well together. It is like a bad collage of buildings put together very randomly. Just my opinion.


----------



## hugh

JuanPaulo said:


> For some reason, to me the skyscrapers of London [City] might be great individually, but they absolutely do not go well together. It is like a bad collage of buildings put together very randomly. Just my opinion.


You're not alone, I think many observers are - at best - ambivalent about how the skyline's gone. As for an earlier comment about the so-called Walkie Talkie, I agree. My theory is that Vinoly had a grudge against London, regardless, I have one against him.


----------



## markfos

Agree, they look great individually but don't form a coherent skyline.


----------



## der muttt

"Agree, they look great individually but don't form a coherent skyline"

I don't agree, they don't form a classic skyline due to the ancient London street plans and historical sight-lines but they form a unique skyline and in some pictures all the buildings look fantastic together, it depends how familiar you are with them.

Some people expect to only see mid 2Oth century American style skylines, arranged in a grid, like Canary Wharf..

As for "not for forming a coherent skyline", that cluster is not finished yet but it already forms a coherent skyline recognisable as the City Of London. It will become recognisable as "London" even to those who pay no attention to skyscrapers. There are many skyscraper clusters around the world particularly in North America and Asia that do not identify the cities they belong to.

It's an anarchic skyline that is coming to resemble a fortress, a financial fortress a counterpoint to a fortress built a thousand years earlier, The Tower Of London.


----------



## Dusty Hare

^^Couldn't agree more. I rather like it. It is chaotic, it makes no sense but that merely reflects the streets below. It appeals to my English sensibility that not everything should be a straight line. 

I do agree that the 20 Fenchurch Street really does let everything down. If the cluster can somehow be expanded towards the Walkie Talkie and then swallow it up it would do the cluster the world of good. 

But there are a number more buildings either being constructed or are going to be soon, including the tallest building of the cluster (1 Undershaft). I think if you are unsure how to take the City cluster then reserve judgement until the next wave of buildings has been completed. 

(PS One thing I would add is that the City of London is not really at the top of most tourists agendas when they come to London. However, it is a truly amazing place (monday to friday), full of history, beautiful old churches, tight alleyways, and a myriad of great buildings and things to see and you can smell the commerce and money being traded as you walk the streets. The new skyline has also really enhanced the experience from a street level. I would strongly recommend going there and just walking around the City to any visitor to London, and it is at it's best during the working week).


----------



## LinkD-2ME

Agreed ^^


----------



## Davidinho

^^
Honestly, I like the Walkie Talkie tower, but yeah it is too massive and alone at the moment. As for the other towers and composition, London is pretty unique and can't be confused with anything else. Personally I like City of London more than Canary Wharf, which does indeed resemble Northern American skylines. What I don't like is that you cannot enjoy the historical parts of the city without feeling the pressure from modern architecture (and not only towers). I mean both are excellent, but I prefer heritage and innovation to be segregated, while others may like eclectics. Anyway, we are discussing skylines and London's skyline is breathtaking from many angles.


----------



## Dusty Hare

Davidinho said:


> ^^
> Honestly, I like the Walkie Talkie tower, but yeah it is too massive and alone at the moment. As for the other towers and composition, London is pretty unique and can't be confused with anything else. Personally I like City of London more than Canary Wharf, which does indeed resemble Northern American skylines. What I don't like is that you cannot enjoy the historical parts of the city without feeling the pressure from modern architecture (and not only towers). I mean both are excellent, but I prefer heritage and innovation to be segregated, while others may like eclectics. Anyway, we are discussing skylines and London's skyline is breathtaking from many angles.


Sorry to continue off topic but central London's historic parts have not existed in isolation since the end of WW2 (and probably before that). Every since we have had some pretty awful buildings dotted around and breaking up the historical elements (we have WW2 bombs and terrible 60's planners to thank for this). It is only in recent years that many of these horrific buildings have been pulled down (as well as many poorly designed 80's buildings. Yes the awful planning continued through to then) and it is this that has given rise to the City's skyscraper boom and to our current skyline. 

I too love a historic village, town or city that exists in isolation but London has never really had that. So it's about making the most of what exists now. 

Personally I like the mix of old and new. It shows a city that is constantly evolving. London in general has got very few parts which are wall-to-wall historic. It is, therefore, a feast for the eyes (although it can be painful too).


----------



## Davidinho

^^
Well that's the legitimate decision of London to develop the empty parts and fill them with modern buildings. Some cities would prefer to keep those spots empty (Rome?), or reconstruct destroyed buildings (Warsaw? Dresden?). London is just another case.


----------



## Quicksilver

Dusty Hare said:


> Sorry to continue off topic but central London's historic parts have not existed in isolation since the end of WW2 (and probably before that). Every since we have had some pretty awful buildings dotted around and breaking up the historical elements (we have WW2 bombs and terrible 60's planners to thank for this). It is only in recent years that many of these horrific buildings have been pulled down (as well as many poorly designed 80's buildings. Yes the awful planning continued through to then) and it is this that has given rise to the City's skyscraper boom and to our current skyline.
> 
> I too love a historic village, town or city that exists in isolation but London has never really had that. So it's about making the most of what exists now.
> 
> Personally I like the mix of old and new. It shows a city that is constantly evolving. London in general has got very few parts which are wall-to-wall historic. It is, therefore, a feast for the eyes (although it can be painful too).


If somebody wants a historic village feel then Hampstead of Greenwich are always there.


----------



## Mr Bricks

Davidinho said:


> ^^
> Well that's the legitimate decision of London to develop the empty parts and fill them with modern buildings. Some cities would prefer to keep those spots empty (Rome?), or reconstruct destroyed buildings (Warsaw? Dresden?). London is just another case.


This is no longer possible. If London had taken the same path as many German cities did in the post-war period, that is, keeping the traditional city profile and simply reconstructing what was lost in the same scale as before then skyscrapers would have been out of the question today. In the 1950s the City skyline was still pretty much what it had been since Victorian times, however, by 1970 bulky mid-rises had blocked out the rooftops, church spires and domes of old. In the 70s many the old wharves and some of the smaller buildings of old were pulled down as well. I guess at best the City (with all skyscrapers removed) would today look like Hamburg.


----------



## Dusty Hare

Quicksilver said:


> If somebody wants a historic village feel then Hampstead of Greenwich are always there.


Or Richmond.....and the West End through places like Regents Park, Notting Hill, Holland Park, Kensignton, Chelsea, Westminster, Islington and Canonbury, etc all provide quite a lot of wall-to-wall heritage. I was thinking more of the grand historic buildings that you find in the centre of town (as in a Paris or Rome for example). Don't get me wrong, there is plenty of history in London, it just often has some nondescript modern building next to it. Fortunately, now we are building a bit less nondescript and a bit more spectacular. So now London's point of difference is to have unashamed modernism side-by-side with historic rather than having headed down the route of restoring everything to historic.


----------



## Avangard-55

*Moscow*



















by Alexandr Artomonov
https://vk.com/artamonov.photo


----------



## LinkD-2ME

Moscow looking cool ^^


----------



## Davidinho

Dusty Hare said:


> ...it just often has some nondescript modern building next to it...


Yes, that's what I was referring to.



Davidinho said:


> What I don't like is that you cannot enjoy the historical parts of the city without feeling the pressure from modern architecture *(and not only towers)*.


In the meantime, you could put the Shard in the middle of Venice, Saint Petersburg and Rome and it wouln't spoil the view (I know this is a radical opinion, but I really believe it wouldn't).


----------



## A Chicagoan

Dusty Hare said:


> (PS One thing I would add is that the City of London is not really at the top of most tourists agendas when they come to London. However, it is a truly amazing place (monday to friday), full of history, beautiful old churches, tight alleyways, and a myriad of great buildings and things to see and you can smell the commerce and money being traded as you walk the streets. The new skyline has also really enhanced the experience from a street level. I would strongly recommend going there and just walking around the City to any visitor to London, and it is at it's best during the working week).


I always make a point of visiting the skylines of cities I go to. I happened to be in the City of London at rush hour. 


Rush Hour in the City of London by A Chicagoan, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*London, UK*











London by St. Modwen Nine Elms, on Twitter


----------



## meteoforumitalia

Avangard-55 said:


> *Moscow*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Alexandr Artomonov
> https://vk.com/artamonov.photo


One of the most beautiful pics ever seen of Moscow, in my opinion


----------



## Blackpool88

I was a bit bored of the usual lists so thought I'd do my personal ranking of the top 10 non-capital city skylines in Europe - I've probably missed somewhere obvious but here's my list;

1. Frankfurt - Brilliant cluster, well balanced and high quality
2. Rotterdam - Packs a real punch considering the size of the city
3. Barcelona - Looks good from certain angles but not others
4. Manchester - A city on the up, looking very good now with good quality and pipeline
5. Milan - Nice individual buildings but lacks a bit of mass will move up the list
6. Istanbul - Large number of towers, relatively low quality and too dispersed (amazing city)
7. Liverpool - Beautiful skyline from across the water, lacks impact from any other angle
8. The Hague - No amazing height but the buildings complement each other, classic little skyline
9. Lyon - scraping the barrel a bit as it only has two real towers but it is a beautiful city
10. Benidorm - I can't help but be impressed by its scale and density even if the quality is poor


----------



## Darryl

ZeusUpsistos said:


> https://www.facebook.com/pg/JC.focale.art/photos/?ref=page_internal


What city is this?


----------



## Darryl

Oslo should be in these conversations more often in my opinion. I was impressed by the latest photos of Oslo put in this thread a couple days ago. Not super high, but nice and dense looking with high quality. IMO height shouldn't count for everything. Density and quality matter too.


----------



## Darryl

Views of Vauxhall by KamrenB Photography, on Flickr

Blech! Awful smh

I love the rest of London though (except for the cartoonish "walkie talkie" it looks like a highrise from the Simpsons)


----------



## LinkD-2ME

Lyon, France


----------



## LinkD-2ME

Darryl said:


> What city is this?


Lyon, France


----------



## Kadzman

Darryl said:


> Oslo should be in these conversations more often in my opinion. I was impressed by the latest photos of Oslo put in this thread a couple days ago. Not super high, but nice and dense looking with high quality. IMO height shouldn't count for everything. Density and quality matter too.


I concur!

With heights, once there are many buildings over a certain height, the base threshold just gets relatively higher. Imagine a city silhouette with many over 150+ metres buildings gets flooded by 100 metres, the prominence of what is left jutting out of the water is still about the same as a city of lower profile that gets flooded by 10 metres of water.

That's the primary factor on how I generally judge my skylines. Then other factors like scale, proportion, density, variety, design quality, layering etc. come into play in deciding a close race; giving me the bigger picture of the overall visual impact of that particular skyline.

Basically I give more weight to skylines by qualitative values rather than quantitatively. Of course though, there are occasional exceptions.


----------



## Check_Mate

Blackpool88 said:


> I was a bit bored of the usual lists so thought I'd do my personal ranking of the top 10 non-capital city skylines in Europe - I've probably missed somewhere obvious but here's my list;
> 
> 1. Frankfurt - Brilliant cluster, well balanced and high quality
> 2. Rotterdam - Packs a real punch considering the size of the city
> 3. Barcelona - Looks good from certain angles but not others
> 4. Manchester - A city on the up, looking very good now with good quality and pipeline
> 5. Milan - Nice individual buildings but lacks a bit of mass will move up the list
> 6. Istanbul - Large number of towers, relatively low quality and too dispersed (amazing city)
> 7. Liverpool - Beautiful skyline from across the water, lacks impact from any other angle
> 8. The Hague - No amazing height but the buildings complement each other, classic little skyline
> 9. Lyon - scraping the barrel a bit as it only has two real towers but it is a beautiful city
> 10. Benidorm - I can't help but be impressed by its scale and density even if the quality is poor


Istanbul ranked so low? Izmir? Ekaterinburg?


----------



## leedsloyal

Istanbul and Izmir are in Turkey, not Europe. Ekaterinburg? Meh


----------



## JuanPaulo

Are Azerbaijan and Armenia considered part of Europe for the purpose of this thread? :dunno:


----------



## slawik1416

JuanPaulo said:


> Are Azerbaijan and Armenia considered part of Europe for the purpose of this thread? :dunno:


I guess yes and no. As I understand it, we only consider skylines of cities that are geographically in Europe's area. I don't know if there are any cities in Azerbaijan that could be considered. Yes, small part of it is in Europe, but there is basically nothing there.

Armenia is out.


----------



## Vedymin

Brussels skylines as of Feb 2020. Looking forward to Silver Tower (137m), Quatuor (75m), Möbius II (99m) completely topping off in Noordwijk. Can't wait for Realex (128m) and Loi 130 (164m) to further extend the skyline to the East









































































Image sources mostly come from KAAAZ's an awesome Brussels contributor


----------



## Blackpool88

Check_Mate said:


> Istanbul ranked so low? Izmir? Ekaterinburg?


Yep - I think Istanbul lacks quality and cohesion, it has volume but that's it. I think Izmir is rubbish as is Eketerinburg which is why neither featured in my top 10 ranking.


----------



## Darryl

Views of Vauxhall by KamrenB Photography, on Flickr

I'm surprised it doesn't seem many people agree with me on my criticism of these buildings. 

Are there those among you that actually LIKE those dreadful post modern, green mirrored glass atrocities? They look like designs they would put up in Siberia in the 90s. (not the two taller towers, the group of 5 lower ones)


----------



## Check_Mate

Blackpool88 said:


> Check_Mate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Istanbul ranked so low? Izmir? Ekaterinburg?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep - I think Istanbul lacks quality and cohesion, it has volume but that's it. I think Izmir is rubbish as is Eketerinburg which is why neither featured in my top 10 ranking.
Click to expand...

You lack any stats to back up your claim can you provide us with stats on the number of 100m + or 200m+ in Manchester or Liverpool VS Istanbul , Izmir or Ekaterinburg ?


----------



## Tyron

leedsloyal said:


> Istanbul and Izmir are in Turkey, not Europe. Ekaterinburg? Meh


Quoting the first post of this threat: 



> 6.* Both Russia and Turkey are categorized on SSC as part of the European section and therefore both countries are accepted as full European nations in our forum.*


----------



## KlausDiggy

Darryl said:


> I'm surprised it doesn't seem many people agree with me on my criticism of these buildings.
> 
> Are there those among you that actually LIKE those dreadful post modern, green mirrored glass atrocities? They look like designs they would put up in Siberia in the 90s. (not the two taller towers, the group of 5 lower ones)


It's extraordinary. I find it neither really beautiful nor ugly.
Especially since there are a few green buildings in Frankfurt too.


----------



## Blackpool88

Check_Mate said:


> You lack any stats to back up your claim can you provide us with stats on the number of 100m + or 200m+ in Manchester or Liverpool VS Istanbul , Izmir or Ekaterinburg ?



I don't fall back on stats. For me these are my highest weighted criteria;

Quality of design
Quality of urban setting
Quality of materials
Quality of skyline cohesion

I don't think Istanbul has much of any of those things neither does Izmir - see below images of Manchester which show that in the past 5 years it has barged its way into this conversation...




jrb said:


> https://mobile.twitter.com/aerialFocusLtd





Caiman said:


> Good skyline shot from Kersal the other day (via reddit, with the flood defenses at the wetlands keeping Salford safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )





GJMarshy said:


> @DavidGennard on twitter:
> 
> "Fun but very cold shoot capturing the Manchester skyline tonight ��"


----------



## der muttt

"I'm surprised it doesn't seem many people agree with me on my criticism of these buildings.

Are there those among you that actually LIKE those dreadful post modern, green mirrored glass atrocities? They look like designs they would put up in Siberia in the 90s. (not the two taller towers, the group of 5 lower ones)"
__________________
^^^ They are unusual, I've always liked them in reality, I think they will come into their own now as the first step of an interesting cluster.

They may be "like designs they would put up in Siberia in the '90's" but I suspect the two were really quire different, the Siberian ones have probably fallen down by now.


----------



## Blackpool88

der muttt said:


> "I'm surprised it doesn't seem many people agree with me on my criticism of these buildings.
> 
> Are there those among you that actually LIKE those dreadful post modern, green mirrored glass atrocities? They look like designs they would put up in Siberia in the 90s. (not the two taller towers, the group of 5 lower ones)"
> __________________
> ^^^ They are unusual, I've always liked them in reality, I think they will come into their own now as the first step of an interesting cluster.
> 
> They may be "like designs they would put up in Siberia in the '90's" but I suspect the two were really quire different, the Siberian ones have probably fallen down by now.


I've always liked them - I used to work in Pimlico and walk over to Vauxhall on my lunch and they look good in real life.


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## richie_bodo

Frankfurt








@richie_bodo


----------



## IThomas

M I L A N O











Andrea Cherchi










Dimitar Harizanov










Alamy










Gazzettino Metropolitano










Ale Muiesan










Grattacieli Milano








Nicola Armento​


----------



## Davidinho

Darryl said:


> I'm surprised it doesn't seem many people agree with me on my criticism of these buildings.


The architects of the British Embassy in Moscow (below photo) might have been influenced by those buildings. And I find the Embassy really awful and inappropriate in that place and given its functionality. However the buildings you are referring to... well, they are not a masterpiece of architecture, but really OK for residential buildings. As long as they have demand, they are OK.










source


----------



## Blackhavvk

Darryl said:


> Views of Vauxhall by KamrenB Photography, on Flickr


If I didn’t know that it was London, I would have thought that it was ****zhou with a “European” bridge and a certain amount of glass architecture of medium and low quality.


----------



## A Chicagoan

I thought those looked okay. I like the oriental touches and the green glass.


----------



## Blackhavvk

:lol:Beautiful buildings, now I know what inspired the builders of the Kremlin.


----------



## cardiff

Birmingham









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EJQTOTjXYAEcgyG?format=jpg&name=large

Brum by Mac McCreery, on Flickr

Birmingham by scrappy nw, on Flickr

Photographs I took on the roof of The Fort Dunlop building, Birmingham yesterday evening by Karl W Newton, on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw








by xywa


----------



## Mitleser

Blackhavvk said:


> If I didn’t know that it was London, I would have thought that it was ****zhou with a “European” bridge and a certain amount of glass architecture of medium and low quality.


A fitting aesthetic for Global Britain.


----------



## hugh

The roofs of St Georges Wharf, Vauxhall always remind me of the rear of a 1960 Chevrolet Impala. Put the same into search.


----------



## der muttt

^^^
Yet looking at the pictures on this page it is Frankfurt and Warsaw which look more homogenised. bland and "global"

Nine Elms looks slightly eccentric and eclectic and therefore quite British.


----------



## Mitleser

Frankfurt is global. More than half of the population have migration background.


----------



## TheMoses

Migration background is one of those things that I don't think exists as a concept in the UK. I had to go and look up what it means. The official definition seems to be:

"A person has a migration background if s/he or at least one of his/her parents did not acquire the German citizenship at birth"

This seems, to my British sensibilities, to be casting an insanely wide net. So if my grandparents:

came to Germany for work at 18
had a child here who was later naturalised
that child married a German citizen and had a child with them
I would count as of "migration background"?

Given that 37% of Londoners were literally born elsewhere than the UK, I would imagine the number of Londoners who were of "migration background" would be through the roof.


----------



## Erlenberg

I made a table of the current number of skyscrapers in European Cities 
Cities in italic are geographically in Asia.


----------



## RayMcK

BS... stop mixing nationality with ethnicity.


TheMoses said:


> Migration background is one of those things that I don't think exists as a concept in the UK. I had to go and look up what it means. The official definition seems to be:
> 
> "A person has a migration background if s/he or at least one of his/her parents did not acquire the German citizenship at birth"
> 
> This seems, to my British sensibilities, to be casting an insanely wide net. So if my grandparents:
> 
> came to Germany for work at 18
> had a child here who was later naturalised
> that child married a German citizen and had a child with them
> I would count as of "migration background"?
> 
> Given that 37% of Londoners were literally born elsewhere than the UK, I would imagine the number of Londoners who were of "migration background" would be through the roof.


----------



## Amrafel

Erlenberg said:


> I made a table of the current number of skyscrapers in European Cities
> Cities in italic are geographically in Asia.


You missed Bratislava with one 150+ U/C.


----------



## Erlenberg

Amrafel said:


> You missed Bratislava with one 150+ U/C.


Thank you, it's fixed !


----------



## TheMoses

RayMcK said:


> BS... stop mixing nationality with ethnicity.


Hi, sorry, I'm confused by your response. Are you calling BS on me, or the concept of migration background?

Either way, I wasn't discussing ethnicity at any point during the post. I was just commenting that migration background seems a very wide and somewhat arbitrary net to cast. Surely the simplest metric is just foreign born population. It's not perfect because it will include children of residents that just happen to born whilst they are overseas, but it gives a pretty good idea of how multinational/global a place is. A country could have had a generation of incredibly restrictive immigration policy but still have a very high population with migration background for historical reasons. It is unlikely to seem particularly international or global though.


----------



## YalnızAdam

Manchester = same design 6 buldings. Woow great quality.


----------



## Birmingham

Erlenberg said:


> I made a table of the current number of skyscrapers in European Cities
> Cities in italic are geographically in Asia.


Birmingham has one Built - 152m BT Tower and one 151m U/C (prep/groundworks). 

Not on your list.


----------



## Davidinho

Dusty Hare said:


> Norman Foster is not a guarantee of a decent building. For all of his successes there are plenty of failures (as I think your photos of that copper one testify to).


You are right! Yet I will wait until the building is finished to decide whether or not I like it. At the moment I like the materials they use. You know, copper is rarely used in facades and in architecture generally.


----------



## Xorcist

nice view of the Frankfurt Skyline can be found here on Flickr: https://www.flickr.com/photos/frawolf77/48765723317/


----------



## Erlenberg

Birmingham said:


> Birmingham has one Built - 152m BT Tower and one 151m U/C (prep/groundworks).
> 
> Not on your list.


BT Tower is not a skyscraper, it is a telecommunications tower, this is why it is not in the table.
What is this 151m U/C ? The highest building U/C that I found in Birmingham is The Mercian 132m


----------



## IThomas

Zaz965 said:


> Milan by IThomas


These are old pics (taken something like 5 years ago)


----------



## Dusty Hare

Davidinho said:


> You are right! Yet I will wait until the building is finished to decide whether or not I like it. At the moment I like the materials they use. You know, copper is rarely used in facades and in architecture generally.


Probably for good reason. As it gets wets and ages it goes green! It will be interesting to see how they keep it clean (unless the intention is for it to age in that way)


----------



## RokasLT

alexandr-M said:


> 19.01.2020


They have to cover it with special gell, especially this part. Otherwise, the rust will run down trough all its facade ant on to the windows.


----------



## Davidinho

Dusty Hare said:


> Probably for good reason. As it gets wets and ages it goes green! It will be interesting to see how they keep it clean (unless the intention is for it to age in that way)


It gets green immediately when it is pure copper. But this contains rare metals. The office itself is the headquarters of a copper mining company and they know what copper is  There is some philosophy not only behind the materials (both exterior and interior) but also the concept. The design fits the surroundings which have very mixed architecture of different styles from Russian baroque, to Soviet classicism to modern architecture and serves as a connecting link between those, at the same time reflecting the philosophy and heritage of the copper company. It has a lot of haters in Yekaterinburg but they gonna like it.

But even if they don't like it, RMK building pretty much like Lakhta, are setting new fashion, when large corporations want to have tailor-made headquarters.



RokasLT said:


> They have to cover it with special gell, especially this part. Otherwise, the rust will run down trough all its facade ant on to the windows.


A lot of experts here  Why doesn't steel cover in rust. because it contains 0.002% to 2.1% carbon.

This is the Skyscrapercity thread in case you are interested in the building.

This is the concept (you can google copper crystal structure).


----------



## JuMpStyLe4eVeR

Check_Mate said:


> Vladivostok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @copyright matveyvlc


Impressive pic, I love the North American vibe this city has from above. 



JuanPaulo said:


> *Barcelona, Spain*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _E4A9042 by Kearny, on Flickr
> 
> 
> L'Hospitalet de Llobregat by Jorge Franganillo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSCF0024hdr by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forum by Porschista, on Flickr


Amazing! What a beautie. The skyline of Barcelona is really underrated since it lacks proper skyscrapers but it's constantly growing with highrises. It has 2 clusters, Hospitalet and Diagonal, the latter being the most dense part. :cheers:


----------



## Davidinho

JuMpStyLe4eVeR said:


> Amazing! What a beautie. The skyline of Barcelona is really underrated since it lacks proper skyscrapers but it's constantly growing with highrises. It has 2 clusters, Hospitalet and Diagonal, the latter being the most dense part. :cheers:


And these photos don't even feature the most important element of Barcelona's skyline - Sagrada Familia.


----------



## IThomas

Milano
Differences and similitudes between Porta Nuova and CityLife:. 
Porta Nuova is emerging between the Central Station and the Garibaldi Station. It keeps the towers built in the 1950-1960s, while the new ones (completed, U/C, planned) mostly revolve around a new 9ha garden and pedestrian axes (including a series of large urban steps), uniting historic neighborhoods that were once "divided". The skyscrapers trio at CityLife, instead, is placed at the center of a new park. The main centerpieces of both projects (which also are served by public transports) are two squares: Piazza Gae Aulenti (elevated from street level) and Piazza Tre Torri (two-level square, crossed by the main pedestrian axis). Both places -that today host buildings with mixed-use functions- are born by recovering large dismissed areas.











Andrea Cherchi








Giulio Montorino








Mattia Crasti








Dimitar Harizanov








Andrea Cherchi








Massimo Ronchi








Dimitar Harizanov








Alessandro Barberio








Corrado Formenti








Lorenzo Manara
​


----------



## RokasLT

Davidinho said:


> A lot of experts here  Why doesn't steel cover in rust. because it contains 0.002% to 2.1% carbon.
> 
> This is the Skyscrapercity thread in case you are interested in the building.


Corten steel is special steel, that should be threatened accordingly, especially if you don't want rust droppings (not just on the street, but also on the glass if glass crosses the path).


----------



## A Chicagoan

Dusty Hare said:


> Norman Foster is not a guarantee of a decent building. For all of his successes there are plenty of failures (as I think your photos of that copper one testify to).


I thought we learned that a while ago!


----------



## Dale

I like Varso!


----------



## markfos

Warszawa by kafarek


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Zurich, Switzerland*


Zurich / Nov 2018 by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr


Zurich Morning View by benedikt.t, on Flickr
















by Adrian Meier, on Flickr


----------



## Cujas

^^

Zurich.

Not the best "moderne" skyline, but the best skyline!

Anyway, probably the best place to live on earth.


----------



## Gerrytirol

Cujas said:


> ^^
> 
> Zurich.
> 
> Not the best "moderne" skyline, but the best skyline!
> 
> Anyway, probably the best place to live on earth.




If you have enough money to afford living there, maybe yes.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Paris*












Photo by lh photo on Flickr.


----------



## der muttt

^^^Blackpool?


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## LinkD-2ME

Warsaw looking really great in the pictures above ^^


----------



## Skabbymuff

As strongly as I disagree with Varso Tower incorrectly to anyone with any sense being labeled the tallest tower in Europe (its a con, just look at it), I'm amazed and impressed by Warsaws development, its incredible!


----------



## QalzimCity

Warsaw has great potential. Plus, since it's in EU, you can enjoy everything you can probably enjoy in cities like Zurich or London with much better value for every penny you spent.


----------



## Dober_86

Check_Mate said:


> Mistogun,
> 
> Ekaterinburg deserves at least one 300m+ building , as for now I think Ekaterinburg beats Warsaw in terms of 100m+ buildings with a proper 300m+ Warsaw will tail Yekaterinburg, Warsaw doesnt even have a full ring road around its city as opposed to main Russian cities, however *I think both Ekaterinburg and Warsaw will compete in the future in terms of building higher and taller*


I wish they had built *Strazhi Urala* (Guardians of the Urals), but... They were supposed to be 216 m + 198 m tall.










Moreover, unfinished *Prizma* is gonna be torn down I heard. What a shame. hno:












> I think both Ekaterinburg and Warsaw will compete in the future in terms of building higher and taller


According to a wiki page *Warsaw currently has 11 buildings above 150 m, Yekaterinburg just 2. * How are they gonna compete??

Besides this already existing difference, several more 150m+ scrapers are coming along in Warszawa as we all know, whilst there's just one 150+m u\c in Yekat ("Opera") so there's a very slim chance Yekat is gonna catch up with the Polish capital any time soon, quite on th econtrarry, Warsawa is solidifying its lead over Yekat.

Be objective Check mate and less wishful thinking, please.


----------



## rohmerin

Milano: in my Opinion Velasca tower and the famous Pirelli are more iconic beautiful and nicer than *all* Porta Nuova buildings *together*. 
The 3 skyscrapers in City Life are just gorgeous. Gorgeous all that city life project .


----------



## hugh

der muttt said:


> ^^^Blackpool?


Ay oop.


----------



## Check_Mate

Hi Dober, 


I compared 100m+ not 150m+ 

https://www.skyscrapercenter.com/city/yekaterinburg in the above link it says 3 buildings that are above 150 plus one under construction , I personally think Ekaterinburg will overtake Warsaw in the coming years


----------



## ogonek

Moscow



raisonnable said:


>


----------



## WingTips

ADMR1985 said:


> My drone video of manchester
> I will be back to do avideo one year on from this video which will be around April/May time


...


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Basel:* More skyscrapers coming soon!


curious.sle said:


> © F. Hoffmann-La Roche Ltd


----------



## Dober_86

Check_Mate said:


> Hi Dober,
> 
> 
> I compared 100m+ not 150m+
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercenter.com/city/yekaterinburg in the above link it says 3 buildings that are above 150 plus one under construction , I personally think Ekaterinburg will overtake Warsaw in the coming years


"I personally think Krakow will overtake Singapore in the coming years." Bs. Stop trolling already. hno:


----------



## anubis1234

I personally think Belgrade will overtake Frankfurt in the coming years.


----------



## markfos

I've never heard about this Ekatenberg, is it a an European city? Sorry, but I am not familiar with Russia as I only know Moscow and Petersburg.


----------



## Davidinho

^^
wikipedia.org
google.com


----------



## Gerrytirol

anubis1234 said:


> I personally think Belgrade will overtake Frankfurt in the coming years.



And I think Reykjavik will overtake London in the next 5 years


----------



## markfos

Davidinho said:


> wikipedia.org
> google.com


^^ that's what I did today, doesn't look European, Russian architecture is kind of "special".


----------



## Davidinho

^^
The architecture reflects climatic, geographic, geologic characteristics of the region - be it in Malta with its flat volcanic stone buildings with small windows, or in Norway with its wooden architecture with large windows and snow-resistant roofs. I have never heard about "European architecture", but have heard about Romanesque, Baroque, Art-Nuveau, Bauhaus, Neo-classical, Renaissance; or construction styles like Constructivism or Functionalism. So what is "European architecture". Do Maltese cities and Norwegian cities have that common "European architecture" thing?

If you are referring to the onion-like domes of the Russian/Orthodox churches, that is a Byzantine thing thus European. If you are referring to Soviet/Socialist urban planning with cubic blocks arranged in a special order, look for Scandinavian cities (especially Malmo, Reykjavik, most Finnish cities) which have similar patterns and you'll understand that the grid is influenced by weather conditions (it provides with the opportunity of more sunlight, more place for snow to be accumulated in winter and easily melted in spring, more place for vegetation and social activities, ice-hockey rinks etc).


----------



## markfos

You've got a point here but it's not quite what I've meant


----------



## Dusty Hare

I personally don't want Russian cities to look like French cities. I don't want French cities to look like English cities. I don't want English cities to look like Greek cities, etc. 

Variety in this world is a good thing and that goes for architecture too (although there is good architecture and bad architecture). 

Sadly many of our cities are becoming that bit more homogenised. There were a photos a page or two back of some residential towers on the outskirts of Moscow. Perfectly nice buildings but they could just as easily have been in London or Frankfurt or Singapore or Chicago. That's not a criticism of Moscow at all, but it would be a real shame if our cities all end up looking the same.


----------



## cardiff

Manchester









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ERt8Cp2W4AArrYu?format=jpg&name=large









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EQB4GPEWoAAwqjq?format=jpg&name=large









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ERtzWt6XkAEWMmv?format=jpg&name=large









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EQbWwtvX0AAw4or?format=jpg&name=large


----------



## Broodjebami

Looks very French/Belgian, don’t know why. Amazing compared to just 2 years ago though, very clean.


----------



## bus driver

MOSCOW



rkspaz said:


> 29.02.20


----------



## Basnix

Manchesters new towers look indeed really cool, but also really cold/stand-offish to me, it will be interesting to follow whether Manchester maintains this style in the future when building new skyscrapers.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:

MonoSkyline- by hanslook, auf Flickr


----------



## IThomas

*Milano*











Ale Muiesan








Ale Muiesan



















Ale Muiesan


----------



## Quicksilver

New vistas of Nine Elms area in London by potto:


----------



## Quicksilver

Vauxhall area by potto:


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## grngmdn

London










source: @londonviewpoints


----------



## Fiorekolej

Hi everyone.
I'm 1'st time in this thread.
I have two photos from Oslo. Small, but interesting skyline, seen at morning from the platform of central railway station.























Thanks to everyone for thousands of fantastic photos here.
Greetings from Poland.


----------



## ogonek

Moscow


Kirgam said:


>


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Moscow ist most impressive
Warsaw most balanced
FFM most stylish
and London is in every point in second, but all combined in first place for me.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Izmir, Turkey

_source_


----------



## Dusty Hare

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> Moscow ist most impressive
> Warsaw most balanced
> FFM most stylish
> and London is in every point in second, but all combined in first place for me.


I'm growing to like Warsaw more and more but for me the most balanced is Paris followed by Frankfurt. 

You certainly couldnt accuse London of being a balanced skyline but it vies with Moscow as the most impressive.


----------



## Vedymin

Taken this week is a wide angle view of Brussels cluster. Silver tower is soon going to top this skyline.



















Photo credit: deskr


----------



## der muttt

London has several skylines, Canary Wharf is as "balanced" as Warsaw, which at the moment isn't balanced at all!

If you mean London isn't balanced over the whole city, London is a huge city and it never will be, nor should it be.


----------



## trup_tu_tupta14

Warsaw ->>>>>>


pelo1 said:


>


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*



dubaibobby said:


> Schöne Aussicht von hier oben - daran könnte ich mich gewöhnen (Marriott Hotel/37. Etage).  Leider muss ich bereits morgen wieder nach Berlin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von heute/gemeinfrei


----------



## werner10

In the meantime somewhere in Amsterdam. First some old stuff & then the new ones...


2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Leidsegracht - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr




2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Reguliersbreestraat - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr













bron




2013-04-01 Amsterdam - View from the Diamond Wheel - 24 by Topaas, on Flickr





2013-04-01 Amsterdam - View from the Diamond Wheel - 28 by Topaas, on Flickr





_DSC1173 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr






_DSC1154 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr







_DSC1159 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr



Scroll >>>








by Michiel


----------



## KlausDiggy

The majority of Turkey is located in Asia too. I think that Russia is more European than Turkey.


----------



## croomm

wespje1990 said:


> the Capitol of Russia, wich is another continent.


Remind me please in which country you have learned a Geography?


----------



## shushimushi

Moscow is located in the middle of the Easterneuropean plain, but what is geography nowadays...


----------



## Dusty Hare

wespje1990 said:


> Well it has been seeking to become a member of the EU for some time now. Also millions of turkish people live in Europe.
> It is much more European then Moscow is in my opinion.
> 
> And again, this is just my opinion.


I have opinions about lots of things to. It doesn't mean I am correct. 

The majority of Russia is in Asia for sure but there is still enough of Russia that is geographically in Europe (including Moscow) to mean that many of its cities are legitimately in this thread (in my opinion). The geographical end of Europe on the East is at the Ural mountains. That is a fairly well accepted fact. So, unfortunately your opinion doesn't hold much sway. 

The majority of Turkey is geographically located in Asia. It is only a part of one of its cities, Istanbul, that is geographically located in Europe (which means that, in my opinion, it is legitimately in this thread too, although it could just as easily be in the Asia thread).


----------



## wespje1990

Well i see many conflicting answers while browsing wether Russia is a continent or not. In my view it is a different continent than Europe and Asia, it is being called Eurasia too, Asian as well and also European. 
How can it be that it is a European city while it can not be part of the European Union? 
Why is Eastern Ukrain, a European ccountry, considered to be bordering Russia. 

I see that it is clear for the majority here that it is a European city and i am totally fine with that i don't doubt that you are right, i just find it conflicting in some ways.


----------



## croomm

Yeah, obviously Swiss and Norway (and UK too) couldn`t be considered as European country, because they are not a part of UE and does not planing to become.



> *different continent* than Europe and Asia, it is being called Eurasia too, Asian *as well and also* European.


Are you serious?


----------



## Dusty Hare

wespje1990 said:


> Well i see many conflicting answers while browsing wether Russia is a continent or not. In my view it is a different continent than Europe and Asia, it is being called Eurasia too, Asian as well and also European.
> How can it be that it is a European city while it can not be part of the European Union?
> Why is Eastern Ukrain, a European ccountry, considered to be bordering Russia.
> 
> I see that it is clear for the majority here that it is a European city and i am totally fine with that i don't doubt that you are right, i just find it conflicting in some ways.


Umm....You do realise that Russia is a really big country? (And national borders are man-made concepts?)......it is possible for a single country to straddle two continents purely based on its size. So it may be 'Eurasia' because it is a part of both but Moscow is in the European bit. 

Now, the European Union is a political and economic union made up of different European nations. Not all European nations are a part of the Europan Union. You mention Ukraine, for example, as being a European nation. This is also not a member of the European Union. 

And Ukraine can border Russia and still be a part of Europe just as Ukraine borders Belarus, Poland and Moldova (also European countries). 

I have a little sympathy with you in that there is no clear line of where Europe and Asia begin and end but I can guarantee that it is generally accepted that Europe is everything West of the Ural mountain range and Asia is to the East. And Moscow is to the West. 

I hope that helps.


----------



## meteoforumitalia

wespje1990 said:


> Well i always found it strange that the Capitol of Russia, wich is another continent, is considered a European city. Istanbul is an actual European city with roots in Asia, and Turkey is a european country.


Moscow is a historical european city (as S. Petersburg), capital of the biggest country in the world for territory extension (just because Russia - an european country - managed to keep the property on those territories of the ancient Russian Empire thanks to the fact that almost no one lived there, and due to the harsh climate on the edge of the world, so that other populations and nations were not so much interested in them), 90% of which is uninhabited, especially the asian part. 
70% of Russian people live in the european part of the country (which is the most urbanized and densely inhabited), and also people who live in the asian part (even in the extreme east - Vladivostok) are of european ethnicity and culture for the most. Russia shares history and culture with Europe, and several european states of the east have been part of the Russian Empire/URSS for decades or centuries, they were ruled by Moscow and share culture and tradition with Russia still nowadays. 
I can't still understand why so many people have this doubt about what Russia belongs to, whether Europe or Asia or none of them


----------



## der muttt

Most of Istanbul and the vast majority of Turkey is in Asia. As you drive over the bridge in Istanbul (maybe Ataturk Bridge?) there's a sign stating that you are entering Asia. Izmir is wholly in Asia.

Russia is not in Europe or Asia, it's in Russia.


----------



## regis15

masala said:


>




Where was the first photo taken??


----------



## Erlenberg

der muttt said:


> Most of Istanbul and the vast majority of Turkey is in Asia.


65% of Istanbul (population and area) is in Europe.

European part : 10 067 617 inhabitants / 3 474,35 km²
Asian Part : 5 451 650 inhabitants / 1 868,87 km²


----------



## Pickun

wespje1990 said:


> Well it has been seeking to become a member of the EU for some time now. Also millions of turkish people live in Europe.
> It is much more European then Moscow is in my opinion.
> 
> And again, this is just my opinion.


Jesus Christ. I really don't understand how can somebody say that Turkey is more European than Russia. wespje1990 Do you have any basic education?

There arent just geography side, there is culture side too.

Russians are Slavs same as Czech or Poland or Croatia. They all are Europenas but Russians arent? They talk "same" language. 

Avarage Russian guy looks same like avarage Czech guy. 

1990 is year of your born? Becouse my is. And I remember how we learned in shool in Czech Republic. I realy dont understand what you learned in school, maybe nothing. 

Geography - Russia is European country. 
Literature - Russian literature is part of european literature same as Spanish or French literature. 
Russian classical music is part of european music.
Russian architecture is european architecture. Vladivostok which is in far east looks like European city not like Japan or Korean city.

Main religion in Russia is christianity same as in all Europe. In Turkey it is Islam. But Turkey is more european than Russia? WTF

Back to your comment:
_Well it has been seeking to become a member of the EU for some time now._ - EU is politition/economic project.

_Also millions of turkish people live in Europe._ - Logic? Lots of Vietnamies lives in Czech Republic. Vietnam is European country.

_It is much more European then Moscow is in my opinion. And again, this is just my opinion._ - This is not your opinion, this is just result of your low quality education.


----------



## AJIekc

wespje1990 said:


> Well i see many conflicting answers while browsing wether Russia is a continent or not. In my view it is a different continent than Europe and Asia, it is being called Eurasia too, Asian as well and also European.
> How can it be that it is a European city while it can not be part of the European Union?
> Why is Eastern Ukrain, a European ccountry, considered to be bordering Russia.
> 
> I see that it is clear for the majority here that it is a European city and i am totally fine with that i don't doubt that you are right, i just find it conflicting in some ways.


the earth is flat


----------



## Pickun

BTW If Russia had not sold Alaska. Russia would be Euroasianorthamerica :nuts:


----------



## Fabrega

Madrid



potipoti said:


> Madrid by Sebastian, en Flickr


----------



## Sponsor

credit: Light at Night


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Pickun said:


> BTW If Russia had not sold Alaska. Russia would be Euroasianorthamerica :nuts:


:lol: This made my day :lol:


----------



## cardiff

Portsmouth

Portsmouth Skyline by Matthew Wells, on Flickr

Portsmouth Dockyard area (20191209) by Graham Dash, on Flickr

Sunset from Portsdown Hill (20191209_1) by Graham Dash, on Flickr


----------



## Ingenioren

Pickun said:


> BTW If Russia had not sold Alaska. Russia would be Euroasianorthamerica :nuts:


Well, France is Euronorthamericansouthamericanafricanoceanian.

Fort-De-France:

Baie de Fort-de-France by Olivier LACLEF, on Flickr

Nouméa:

20111126 120717 DSC_2394 by guilhem22, on Flickr


----------



## wookes

Madrid



Madrid´s skyline on a cloudy day in Madrid, Spain by Daniel Garrido, en Flickr



Madrid (Monforte de Lemos). by José Antonio Domingo RODRÍGUEZ RODRÍGUEZ, en Flickr










https://instagram.com/deruan.cb?igshid=fgmyaqepyqku



Primeras vistas de AZCA. by Diego Leon, en Flickr


----------



## der muttt

Erlenberg said:


> 65% of Istanbul (population and area) is in Europe.
> 
> European part : 10 067 617 inhabitants / 3 474,35 km²
> Asian Part : 5 451 650 inhabitants / 1 868,87 km²


Oh.


----------



## Dober_86

Axelferis said:


> +1
> Warsaw has some interesting assets but a lot of polish forumers have ruined the reputation of the city by flooding this thread like a giant lobbying communication company hno:


A lot? Don't exaggerate, there's just one prick who is detrimental to Warsaw's image, but we're all grown up kids enough to be able to put up with him and duly appreciate Warsaw's high-rise and skyscraper building achievements, regardless of some crackpot trying to slander and belittle all the other cities in a ridiculous attempt to satiate his bloated Warsaw-centric ego.



wespje1990 said:


> Allthough *i do not consider Moscow as a European city* (for geographical reasons, not political or ideologic) it sure has a kickass cluster that dwarfs Europe exept for London.


Here we go again... :nuts: Recurring topic on here. Aren't you guys tired of bringing it up over and over again when it had long been set down already?


----------



## Dober_86

Pickun said:


> BTW If Russia had not sold Alaska. Russia would be Euroasianorthamerica :nuts:


Russian Alaska is a well-known and documented story indeed but a far lesser known story is that at one point in history Russia made inroads even farther south, there was a colony in California (1812-1842), as well as in... Hawaii. :nuts:










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fort_Ross,_California#Fort_Ross_Cemetery

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russian_Fort_Elizabeth


----------



## AUTO

Pickun said:


> Jesus Christ. I really don't understand how can somebody say that Turkey is more European than Russia. wespje1990 Do you have any basic education?
> 
> There arent just geography side, there is culture side too.
> 
> Russians are Slavs same as Czech or Poland or Croatia. They all are Europenas but Russians arent? They talk "same" language.
> 
> Avarage Russian guy looks same like avarage Czech guy.
> 
> 1990 is year of your born? Becouse my is. And I remember how we learned in shool in Czech Republic. I realy dont understand what you learned in school, maybe nothing.
> 
> Geography - Russia is European country.
> Literature - Russian literature is part of european literature same as Spanish or French literature.
> Russian classical music is part of european music.
> Russian architecture is european architecture. Vladivostok which is in far east looks like European city not like Japan or Korean city.
> 
> Main religion in Russia is christianity same as in all Europe. In Turkey it is Islam. But Turkey is more european than Russia? WTF


Ok, but please no more Vladivostok photos in this thread (yeah, there were some photos of this city located more east than whole South Korea and almost whole China) :lol:


----------



## Darryl

Turkey and Russia would be eliminated if you limited the thread to European countries with a free press. Or countries where opposition journalists don't get mysteriously poisoned or jailed LOL


----------



## Dusty Hare

Darryl said:


> Turkey and Russia would be eliminated if you limited the thread to European countries with a free press. Or countries where opposition journalists don't get mysteriously poisoned or jailed LOL


Why do you have to bring politics into this? This is a skyscraper/skyline appreciation thread.


----------



## Kadzman

Dusty Hare said:


> Why do you have to bring politics into this? This is a skyscraper/skyline appreciation thread.


I think he's just being sarcastic..


----------



## TheUnit

Every euroasiafricamericastralian city is beautiful, spread love, not hate


----------



## ogonek

Moscow


paintman said:


>


----------



## Dusty Hare

Kadzman said:


> I think he's just being sarcastic..


You sure?


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## regis15

For those who discuss whether Russia or Turkey should be included in this thread. There are another country in Europe which is between 2 continents, my country Spain. Btw Spain should also be discussed here. I mean this is extremely ridiculous, both Russia and turkey share European cultures ( probably Russia is more European but that it is just a matter of history)


----------



## RayMcK

I think we should democratically vote whether or not we shall remove Turkey from the European forum.


----------



## GammaHamster

https://www.instagram.com/p/B8mVbFnno-n/


----------



## NOMAD€

RayMcK said:


> I think we should democratically vote whether or not we shall remove Turkey from the European forum.


well it could be a way to put it back to its place, but it shouldn’t be here since the beginning as the 3 caucasian countries and russia east of the urals


----------



## catcha

^^
^^
Sorry guys, I couldn't resist


----------



## Skabbymuff

^ OMG, old school gamer here (used to play Cyberpunk roleplay in the 90's, and cannot wait for the new computer game!) - this got me hard!


----------



## croomm

AUTO said:


> Ok, but please no more Vladivostok photos in this thread (yeah, there were some photos of this city located more east than whole South Korea and almost whole China) :lol:


Why we should forbid Vladovistok? According the rules of this forum whole territory of Russia considering as part of European section of this forum. So please don't show us your ignorance. Ok?

By the way Vladisvostok is good example how far horizons European culture can reach.


----------



## croomm

regis15 said:


> For those who discuss whether Russia or Turkey should be included in this thread. There are another country in Europe which is between 2 continents, my country Spain. Btw Spain should also be discussed here. I mean this is extremely ridiculous, both Russia and turkey share European cultures ( probably Russia is more European but that it is just a matter of history)


Absolutely agree with you. Even Turkey, which is obviously muslim country, should be without any doubts considered as Europe. Yes maybe a little bit unique but everyone who once was in Istanbul very clear about whether Turkey is Europe.


----------



## QalzimCity

^^ Simple. Just follow the rules set by the forum starter here.. To be honest, I can't really imagine how both cities (Moscow and Istanbul) are going to survive against cities like Dubai, Shanghai, Shenzhen, Hongkong, Guangzhou or KL skylines wise if they're officially considered as Asians though.


----------



## RayMcK

that's not a reason not to vote and see what most of people on here wish for. 
Why can't we reform the rules ? Every SINGLE time a photo of Istanbul pops up there's a fuzz arsing. 
We are not gonna change the damn constitution, it's a thread's rule..
This thread should be built around the wish of the MAJORITY of the people spending their time on here.
I say let's say vote.
________________________________________________________________
I vote to remove Istanbul from the European forum and move it to the Asian one
________________________________________________________________


QalzimCity said:


> ^^ Simple. Just follow the rules set by the forum starter here.. To be honest, I can't really imagine how both cities (Moscow and Istanbul) are going to survive against cities like Dubai, Shanghai, Shenzhen, Hongkong, Guangzhou or KL skylines wise if they're officially considered as Asians though.


----------



## Davidinho

^^
I am not against a referendum because your opinion is shared by the marginal minority 

But even after we learn that 80% want Istanbul which keeps the heritage of what was the definition of Europe back in the time to be in the thread, people like you will continue to question its legitimacy and ask for referendums year after year.

I vote to let every user not view threads where Istanbul is considered part of Europe.

Here is some useful information for you:
List of Union of European Football Associations
European Court of Human Rights
Member states of the Council of Europe
List of urban areas in Europe
etc.


----------



## YalnızAdam

*IZMIR*









https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/49335975036_8e41654d28_b.jpg

*ISTANBUL*



















*ANKARA*


----------



## Dober_86

*Moscow.*


----------



## RayMcK

take your undemocratic shit elsewhere. 


Davidinho said:


> ^^
> I am not against a referendum because your opinion is shared by the marginal minority
> 
> But even after we learn that 80% want Istanbul which keeps the heritage of what was the definition of Europe back in the time to be in the thread, people like you will continue to question its legitimacy and ask for referendums year after year.
> 
> I vote to let every user not view threads where Istanbul is considered part of Europe.
> 
> Here is some useful information for you:
> List of Union of European Football Associations
> European Court of Human Rights
> Member states of the Council of Europe
> List of urban areas in Europe
> etc.


----------



## Davidinho

^^
You cannot limit my freedom of speech, my democratic friend. I can express my opinion wherever I want as long as I don't insult anyone


----------



## RayMcK

let's vote then. 



Davidinho said:


> ^^
> You cannot limit my freedom of speech, my democratic friend. I can express my opinion wherever I want as long as I don't insult anyone


----------



## Dusty Hare

I dont get the issue. The larger part of Istanbul is in Europe. It therefore counts as a European city. Moscow is in Europe in its entirety so there isnt even a discussion to be had. 

Personally I don't count Vladivostock or other Turkish cities as European. However, the thread rules permit ALL Turkish and Russian skylines. It is, therefore, up to me to either ignore their inclusion or to welcome their inclusion. 

No vote needed. No discussion needed. People have just got to get over their political partiality. Easy.


----------



## Davidinho

Here's a poll https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2251938

on another poll Manchester was votes as the best skyline in Europe.


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

Yeah if people want to include Vladivostok, Yekaterinburg etc in here, so be it, they can go right ahead. I don't consider them Europe in any way and so will personally not include them in my lists, but if the rules allow it, other people are entitled to include them until there's a change to the rules, if it ever happens.


----------



## Blackhavvk

The British, as always egocentric.
Just an interesting fact for those who think that Yekaterinburg is far away in Asia. Europe-Asia border (The border goes along the watershed of the Volga River and the Ob River.) locate inside metro area of Yekaterinburg. 
https://www.google.com/maps/place/E...531d7972821d3dd!8m2!3d56.8321105!4d60.3506061


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

I wouldn't call myself egocentric at all, thank you. 
Never suggested that Yekaterinburg was "far away". It is officially on the Asian side of Russia but of course it's not too far away from Europe.
Vladivostok on the other hand, is geographically about as far away from Europe as it's possible to get. :lol:


----------



## cardiff

Manchester

29th February 2020. The City Grows. Deansgate Square from Hulme Park, Manchester by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr

Manchester by Harry (Howard) Potts, on Flickr

Manchester Skyline by Nigel, on Flickr


----------



## Blackhavvk

Yekaterinburg




Novosibirsk


----------



## Quicksilver

Manchester By 0161:


----------



## Dusty Hare

Blackhavvk said:


> The British, as always egocentric.


What's that all about? 

You say this after two extremely diplomatic and reasoned posts by two British posters. A bit of an odd response by you.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Hamburg:*

AidaMar, WPAhoi, Zollpfad, Hamburg (P1080502)
Matti Blume / CC BY-SA (https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/4.0)


----------



## Wolfowitsch

Dusty Hare said:


> What's that all about?
> 
> You say this after two extremely diplomatic and reasoned posts by two British posters. A bit of an odd response by you.


Just ignore him, he is often responding in such insensitive way, I don't get too


----------



## cardiff

Shard of glass London by Dick Bulch, on Flickr

Rain moving in by Seán Noel O'Connell, on Flickr

Jewel Towers by Wormsmeat, on Flickr

IMG_E9759 by Ann Eclair, on Flickr

Canary Wharf by Paul Branchflower, on Flickr


----------



## TM_Germany

StalowyJan said:


> The concept of Europe is a purely political/cultural concept. Geographically, there's no such thing as Europe and Asia, there's only Eurasia. But for convenience, since the two halfs are so politically and mentally different, we divided Eurasia into Europe and Asia.
> 
> And arguably, on a political/cultural level, Russia is far more asiatic than European.


Are you crazy? Russia is Europe through and through. Russians are ethnic Europeans, identify as European and speak an European language. Russian architecture also looks European. Have you ever seen Saint Petersburg? That city is peak Europe. The superficial distance to the rest of Europe is only a product of relatively recent isolation through the communist regime.


----------



## der muttt

St Petersburg is indicative of how UNEuropean Russia was. It didn't grow organically and naturally like true European cities. Peter The Great created it as part of an effort to make Russia part of Europe. Perhaps it was the Dubai of its day...an artifice.


----------



## masala

der muttt said:


> St Petersburg is indicative of how UNEuropean Russia was. It didn't grow organically and naturally like true European cities. Peter The Great created it as part of an effort to make Russia part of Europe. Perhaps it was the Dubai of its day...an artifice.


It depends what is your definition of natural growth. It has been selected as a capital and started to grow fast. Same happened to some other european cities.


----------



## TM_Germany

There are tons of entirely planned cities in Europe, that's not unique to Saint Petersburg at all.


----------



## A Chicagoan

StalowyJan said:


> The concept of Europe is a purely political/cultural concept. Geographically, there's no such thing as Europe and Asia, there's only Eurasia. But for convenience, since the two halfs are so politically and mentally different, we divided Eurasia into Europe and Asia.
> 
> And arguably, on a political/cultural level, Russia is far more asiatic than European.


Really? Russia is far more European than Asian, at least culturally!

Either that or everything I've learned about Russia was a lie.


----------



## Pickun

A Chicagoan check his profile. 
- Join Date: March 7th 2020
- Posts: 5
- Polish name
- 1 post is in Varso Tower thread, wrote in polish language
- 2 posts from 5 where he starts "attack" Russia 

- _And arguably, on a political/cultural level, Russia is far more asiatic than European.
_
- _Who the hell calls Russia, Ukraine, Belarus and other Orthodox nations as part of the "Western world?"_

99% it is Microcephal...I mean Parsifal


----------



## Dober_86

der muttt said:


> St Petersburg is indicative of how UNEuropean Russia was. It didn't grow organically and naturally like true European cities. Peter The Great created it as part of an effort to make Russia part of Europe. Perhaps it was the Dubai of its day...an artifice.


^^
icard:



> St Petersburg is indicative of how UNEuropean Russia was. It didn't grow organically and naturally like true European cities


According to this distorted logic, Paris is not a European city. :lol: See: Haussmann's renovation of Paris.

It's even MORE uneropean according to der_mutt as this renovation occurred a lot more recently than St. Petersburg's foundation & chief construction effort (second half of the XIX century vs. XVIII-first half of the XIX centuries).


----------



## Wolfowitsch

I think that people who say Russia is not European are either provocative trolls or just people with low education level, no other option.


----------



## Avangard-55

*MOSCOW* by Grigory Vorobyev











https://vk.com/gunther_ag


----------



## the man from k-town

Frankfurt

Skyline- by hanslook, auf Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Yekaterinburg:*

E-burg asv2019-05 img46 view from VysotSky
A.Savin (Wikimedia Commons · WikiPhotoSpace) / FAL


----------



## citysquared

Pickun said:


> A Chicagoan check his profile.
> - Join Date: March 7th 2020
> - Posts: 5
> - Polish name
> - 1 post is in Varso Tower thread, wrote in polish language
> - 2 posts from 5 where he starts "attack" Russia
> 
> - _And arguably, on a political/cultural level, Russia is far more asiatic than European.
> _
> - _Who the hell calls Russia, Ukraine, Belarus and other Orthodox nations as part of the "Western world?"_
> 
> 99% it is Microcephal...I mean Parsifal


Russia was founded by Vikings and Swedes and has had admixtures of Slavic and Germanic over the centuries. Ethnically and culturally it is a variant of what we call European, no doubt. 

What LordParsifal or whatever his latest incarnation is suggesting maybe is that politically Russia has become more autocratic like an Asian state. This is probably true, but then there are many democratic Asian states and there are some countries in the EU that are also becoming autocratic like his native Poland. Even though Poland is in the EU, it no longer has the rule of law, it has become intolerant of minorities such as the LGBTQ etc and the government spreads propaganda better than Stalin. So Parsifal is a hypocrite.

If Poland is culturally/ethnically European than certainly Russia is too.


----------



## anubis1234

geographical location of Russia and others, statements of trolls like Lord..something, statements of users attacking Poland in response to users like Lord..something, politics. 

This is what I expect from BEST MODERN EUROPEAN SKYLINE thread. 

Thank you moderators.


----------



## anubis1234

IMO Russia could be called also south american country becouse Poland no longer has the rule of law that's becouse Russia was founded by Vikings and Swedes and that explains that Turkey has always been an enemy of Europe, culturally and philosophically, it follows that brexit resulted in Great Britain leaving the Union, that's why London has best skyline in Europe and Paris is second.


----------



## anubis1234

Poland has become intolerant of minorities such as the LGBTQ etc., so how long i can keep beef in the freezer?


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## croomm

citysquared said:


> If Poland is culturally/ethnically European than certainly Russia is too.


When someone from Poland say that Russians are not Europeans, I always remember, that Poles and Russians ethnically and linguistically are of most closest peoples. Both are biggest Slavic nations.


----------



## indaco1

Santa Cruz de Tenerife

Possibly Africa

Santa Cruz from the Palmetum by Karl Gercens, su Flickr


----------



## shushimushi

croomm said:


> When someone from Poland say that Russians are not Europeans, I always remember, that Poles and Russians ethnically and linguistically are of most closest peoples. Both are biggest Slavic nations.


Well, Russia is multicultural country with hundreds of different ethnicities, while Poland has homogenous population - composed mostly by Poles. 
And YES, Moscow is the largest European city.


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

office with a view 2020 by wimsingel, on Flickr


----------



## Mistogun

shushimushi said:


> Well, Russia is multicultural country with hundreds of different ethnicities, while Poland has homogenous population - composed mostly by Poles.


Yet 80 percent of Russias population are ethnic russians.
Anyway, lets return to the topic.


----------



## Check_Mate

I dont understand whats with the animosity towards Asians? racist remarks such as that city looks Asian is quite racist, remember Poland, Hungary and Ukraine are the left over of a Mongolian Empire and please dont deny it Genghis Khan has left his DNA all over you, STOP THE RACISM


----------



## RokasLT

Check_Mate said:


> I dont understand whats with the animosity towards Asians? racist remarks such as that city looks Asian is quite racist, remember Poland, Hungary and Ukraine are the left over of a Mongolian Empire and please dont deny it Genghis Khan has left his DNA all over you, STOP THE RACISM


Poland and Hungary were never conquered by Mongols.


----------



## Check_Mate

RokasLT

HAHA actually was conquered and fully occupied THREE times google it, PLEASE DONT BE RACIST


----------



## Kadzman

RokasLT said:


> Poland and Hungary were never conquered by Mongols.


Apparently they did but they didn't stay on.


> One territory after another fell under the overwhelming force of the Mongol Empire, which would eventually stretch from the eastern shores of China. A series of successful forays in Hungary and Poland made even Europe seem within reach of conquering.
> 
> But this unstoppable wave of victories in Europe suddenly ended. Almost as soon as the Mongols set their sights set on Austria, they abruptly returned to Asia.


https://www.sciencealert.com/scient...ngol-hordes-from-conquering-europe?ignore_amp


----------



## RokasLT

Check_Mate said:


> RokasLT
> 
> HAHA actually was conquered and fully occupied THREE times google it, *PLEASE DONT BE RACIST*


What you're on drugs? :nuts:

P. S. when all of Pol and Hun was occupied?


----------



## RayMcK

you really need to read the definition of the word "racist", you also need to stop using it so much. 
Since you are at it, study some history too.



Check_Mate said:


> I dont understand whats with the animosity towards Asians? racist remarks such as that city looks Asian is quite racist, remember Poland, Hungary and Ukraine are the left over of a Mongolian Empire and please dont deny it Genghis Khan has left his DNA all over you, STOP THE RACISM


----------



## Check_Mate

Kadzman

I have to disagree with you on that 


> From the 15th to the 18th centuries, Mongolian affairs were connected or identified in Poland directly with the severe devastation wrought on the country by the Mongol invasions from late 1240 to 1241, then again in 1259–1260 and in 1287–1288.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polish–Mongolian_literary_relations


----------



## Check_Mate

Its Ok to use the word Asian in a nice manner, however here often used as derogatory remark to strip a skyline from its beauty , and thats my probelm


----------



## RayMcK

nobody cares about your feelings. 
Can we stop SWJ's trash from poisoning this forum please ?


Check_Mate said:


> Its Ok to use the word Asian in a nice manner, however here often used as derogatory remark to strip a skyline from its beauty , and thats my probelm


----------



## RokasLT

Check_Mate said:


> Kadzman
> 
> I have to disagree with you on that
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polish–Mongolian_literary_relations


It's a big difference between invasion and occupation. :lol:


----------



## Kadzman

Check_Mate said:


> Kadzman
> 
> I have to disagree with you on that
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polish–Mongolian_literary_relations


When I say didn't stay on, I meant they weren't there permanently or at least long enough to make an indelible impact on the history of Europe as they did elsewhere.


----------



## Check_Mate

Kadzman,

As I said racism should not be tolerated and the use of the word ASIAN skyline should be respected, period

I personally hope in the future that statements such as that skyline looks Asian comes with positive stigma attached to it,

as for the Mongols back in the day trust me one day is enough for them to change the DNA of the occupied population so embrace that heritage and dont deny it

Thank you!


----------



## RokasLT

Check_Mate said:


> RayMck,
> 
> As I said racism should not be tolerated and the use of the word ASIAN skyline should be respected, period
> 
> I personally hope in the future that statements such as that skyline looks Asian comes with positive stigma attached to it,
> 
> as for the Mongols back in the day trust me one day is enough for them to change the DNA of the occupied population so embrace that heritage and dont deny it
> 
> Thank you!


*Do you have genetic proof?* Just the small sniped of the south-east of the modern Pol was occupied in the short term.


----------



## Ingenioren

Baku:

City lights by Emil Qazi, on Flickr

Downtown by Emil Qazi, on Flickr


----------



## wookes

Madrid



Algo anda torcido by Javier Moreno, en Flickr












By SCC user @Sentinel


----------



## Jackon

Recently, genetic studies have been conducted in Poland with which nations we are most closely related whose DNA Poles have. We have the most DNA of Norwegians then from southern France and Russia.


----------



## Broodjebami

How´d y´all end up in this discussion about the DNA of Poles on a skyline forum?


----------



## Dusty Hare

Broodjebami said:


> How´d y´all end up in this discussion about the DNA of Poles on a skyline forum?


Lol. 

If you notice, the discussion is still interspersed with random photos of skyscrapers.......which the conversation totally ignored and then goes back to this bizarre Polish-Russian feud. 

It is, of course, all Parsifal's fault.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


Skyline Frankfurt by Benjamin Schulz, auf Flickr


----------



## Sawbonz

I've been following this thread for some time now to see the development of European skylines and I can't with this. As a Pole myself I'm sick and tired of this Eastern European mentality of vilifying other nations and I can't tell if it all stems from rough history that has long passed or Slavic culture in general, but even though we're catching up to the west economically, culturally speaking we still have a long way to go to get to the tolerance and pragmatism of the western world.


----------



## croomm

As Russian, I haven't any enmity against Poles or Poland. And I very glad to see how fast growing Warsaw.


----------



## shushimushi

Mistogun said:


> Yet 80 percent of Russias population are ethnic russians.
> Anyway, lets return to the topic.


A lot of my Russian friends have their Kazakh, Mongol, Uzbek etc. grandpas... Still they identify themselves as Russians and still they are good friends... The time when being Russian was equal to being Slavic is long gone, and there is nothing wrong or bad with it. 
-----
Now on the topic.
Guys, why do you think Europe is lagging behind US and China in term of skyscraper size, frequency. I can't imagine that world financial and trade hubs like London, Paris or Frankfurt have such small skylines compared to any US or Chinese economic hub... hno:


----------



## hugh

shushimushi said:


> Now on the topic.
> Guys, why do you think Europe is lagging behind US and China in term of skyscraper size, frequency. I can't imagine that world financial and trade hubs like London, Paris or Frankfurt have such small skylines compared to any US or Chinese economic hub...


Wrong question, not that there really is one - but if you insist, more relevant why are those skylines catching up now? (no one has to answer in earnest)
In the quote I've omitted your annoying nodding head.


----------



## Davidinho

shushimushi said:


> A lot of my Russian friends have their Kazakh, Mongol, Uzbek etc. grandpas...


This sentence alone tells that you don't have any Russian friends. All you have is stereotypes. Anyway this is the most xenophobic discussion I have ever witnessed.


----------



## croomm

shushimushi said:


> A lot of my Russian friends have their Kazakh, Mongol, Uzbek etc. grandpas... Still they identify themselves as Russians and still they are good friends...


No doubt that Russians, who has Kazakh, Mongols and Uzbeks ancestors claims themselves as Russians. But I personally don't know any Russians, who has Uzbek and Kazakh or Mongol ancestors. In which Hollywood movie you have met this friends? 




> The time when being Russian was equal to being Slavic is long gone


:lol:


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## shushimushi

Davidinho said:


> This sentence alone tells that you don't have any Russian friends. All you have is stereotypes.





> No doubt that Russians, who has Kazakh, Mongols and Uzbeks ancestors claims themselves as Russians. But I personally don't know any Russians, who has Uzbek and Kazakh or Mongol ancestors.


Thank you for letting me know... icard: 


> In which Hollywood movie you have met this friends?


Yep, you are right they are actually all Americans... In fact Шойгу is also American...
I am done with this discussion.


----------



## croomm

shushimushi said:


> I am done with this discussion.


No, please if you started this trolling, let us answer too and we finish it.



shushimushi said:


> Yep, you are right they are actually all Americans... In fact Шойгу is also American...


Шойгу never said he is Russian ethnically. He couldn`t be it, because he is mix of Tyva and Jew. But he does say, he is Russian citizen. So when we say, Russia has over 80% of Russians, it means Russia has over 80% ethnically Russians, Slavic, and last 20% another nationality are most of them ethincally Europeans too, like Ukrainians, Finno-Ugurians, etc.


----------



## Quicksilver

croomm said:


> mix of Tyva and Jew. But he does say, he is Russian citizen.


So, when he is abroad, and somebody asks him "Are you Russian" he corrects them with 'No, I am Russian citizen"?


----------



## Davidinho

^^
Exactly, Shoygu is россиянин, but not русский. In English both are translated as Russian (first: Russian citizen, second: Russian by ethnicity). 

If he is asked in English, he can claim to be Russian. But if he is asked in Russian, he would say тувинец (Tuvan), еврей (Jew), or россиянин (citizen of Russia), depending on the context.


----------



## TadeuszBerza71

If you see (somehow) Turkey as a part of Europe (at least in 5%  do not forget about Armenia and Georgia then. Two oldest Christian countries IN Europe.


----------



## croomm

Quicksilver said:


> So, when he is abroad, and somebody asks him "Are you Russian" he corrects them with 'No, I am Russian citizen"?


I think, you, as Ukrainian, pretty clear, about what I and he said. *shushimushi* talking about "Russians no longer Slavic, because many Russians (among that 80% of population of Russia) has Asians ancestors" :lol: and gave example of Shoigu.
But in fact Shoigu is from that 20% of ethnically non-Russian citizens of Russia.

It is like Germans no more Germans, because 15% of German citizens are Turks and Arabs, and French no more europeans because so many africans living in France. 

lol


----------



## Davidinho

TadeuszBerza71 said:


> If you see (somehow) Turkey as a part of Europe (at least in 5%  do not forget about Armenia and Georgia then. Two oldest Christian countries IN Europe.


You can see posts about Batumi, Tbilisi and Baku every now and then in this thread. As for Armenia - my homeland - we don't built very high (yet) because of earthquake and landslide risks.


----------



## Dusty Hare

And so.....Best Modern European Skylines......discuss


----------



## Dale

Sawbonz said:


> I've been following this thread for some time now to see the development of European skylines and I can't with this. As a Pole myself I'm sick and tired of this Eastern European mentality of vilifying other nations and I can't tell if it all stems from rough history that has long passed or Slavic culture in general, but even though we're catching up to the west economically, culturally speaking we still have a long way to go to get to the tolerance and pragmatism of the western world.


Don’t get down on yourself. Some of the alleged virtues, of the Western world, aren’t what they are cracked up to be.


----------



## IThomas

Milan

*Porta Nuova*











Andrea Cherchi













Milano - Lombardia - Italia by Kristel Van Loock




Il Bosco Verticale a Milano - Lombardia (Italia) by Kristel Van Loock

*CityLife*











Andrea Cherchi










Paolo Marchesi
​


----------



## Vedymin

*Brussels - Capital of the EU*













































































































All rights reserved to Matthias Hanssens


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

I think that more suitable slogan for Brussels would be "A city of stunning bureaucracy"


----------



## RayMcK

wasn't Brussells supposed to get a massive new district with heaps of high-rises ?


----------



## Pitchoune

In the European district yes, but so far only one 90m high building has been built. And new projects get tons of complaints and appeals so it is taking ages before another tower rises and if the developper hasn’t given up before or seriously downscaled its project. In the 60’s and until the 80’s Brussels was one of the leading cities in Europe regarding skyscrapers and many have been built here and there in the city at that time but often without much respect to the surrounding urban fabric or history. Therefore the local population has gotten a bit disgusted and very opposed to highrises. It will take time before it changes. And besides those historical reasons, the city is not seen as very attractive for investors which is weird in my opinion. And many many of offices that are being built are in the northern suburbs into large office parks. But there the buildings are just random 5 stories buildings where nobody lives.


----------



## Gerrytirol

VIENNA - AUSTRIA










https://www.derstandardt.at/story/2000115099209/soll-es-in-wien-mehr-hochhaeuser-geben


----------



## Check_Mate

Milan is growing fast Awesome!


----------



## oltemont

*MOSCOW*










https://vk.com/moscowcityrussia


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Paris La Défense*















































































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## A.Whiskey

Check_Mate said:


> I dont understand whats with the animosity towards Asians? racist remarks such as that city looks Asian is quite racist, remember Poland, Hungary and Ukraine are the left over of a Mongolian Empire and please dont deny it Genghis Khan has left his DNA all over you, STOP THE RACISM


Poland and Hungary are not a left over lol they were invaded a bit, later on they fought back and suceed and defended themselves too but they are not a left over dud.
U can learn more here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=699KWqGfl-w np again.
Sorry off topic.


----------



## Axelferis

Frankly i don’t appreciate Brussels which is the most deceiving in the north of Europe when you compare to Rotterdam, Amsterdam, Hamburg.
The skyline is bureaucratic and average aspect.


----------



## Quicksilver

London:

22 Bishopsgate on Flickr


----------



## wookes

Benidorm:



Skyline of Benidorm, Spain by Yvonne Oelsner, en Flickr



Eixa llum màgica ... by Maria José Lozano, en Flickr










By scc user vichase


----------



## bus driver

*Moscow*



Kirgam said:


>





Kirgam said:


>





Kirgam said:


>


----------



## ogonek

Moscow








https://vk.com/shelepikha


----------



## Dober_86

Pitchoune said:


> In the 60’s and until the 80’s Brussels was one of the leading cities in Europe regarding skyscrapers


Erm... Well, there's just one skyscraper in Brussels. https://www.emporis.com/statistics/tallest-buildings/city/100527/brussels-belgium


----------



## Check_Mate

Benidorm has a little bit of Rio in it, really cool city


----------



## Sponsor

Warszawa








Maciej Margas


----------



## Check_Mate

Sochi




Пельмень;135487719 said:


>


----------



## QalzimCity

^^probably the greenest city in this thread


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Berlin*




dubaibobby said:


> Gestern vom Funkturm aus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meine/gemeinfrei


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## der muttt

"Benidorm has a little bit of Rio in it, really cool city"

Rio's full of drunken sun-burnt, aesthetically challenged Brits?


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Batumi, Georgia*


Batumi Georgia. by ПАВЕЛ СМИРНОВ, on Flickr


2019-10-10 12-58-11 GE by Bernhard Wanker, on Flickr


City Sunset by Panagiotis Papadopoulos, on Flickr


2016-09-13_114451.jpg by Pavel Fedorov, on Flickr


Batumi Georgia. by ПАВЕЛ СМИРНОВ, on Flickr


Batumi by Panagiotis Papadopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## RayMcK

any plans to bring some sand to the shores of Batumi ?


----------



## Sky HI

You can get some sand from us....The enormous sandy beaches in my home town The Hague, Netherlands I am happy to visit Georgie in June.



















Source: Den Haag.com


----------



## skyliner1

QalzimCity said:


> ^^probably the greenest city in this thread


Don`t forget Frankfurt...!


----------



## RayMcK

I didn't know the Hague was on the sea ! I was blissfully ignorant ahaha, it looks like Galveston, TX


----------



## Check_Mate

Yekaterinburg

The capital of the Urals , in year 800 a tribe called Magyar moved from here and settled in Eastern Europe and founded now days Hungary, Magyars are Mongols cousins



Umformer said:


> Иногда совсем везёт с погодой!
> Сближение Луны с Венерой!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://vk.com/ekamag80?w=wall527963439_508/all


----------



## AJIekc

QalzimCity said:


> ^^probably the greenest city in this thread


don`t forget Chelyabinsk!


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Benidorm, Spain*


Totally underrated in this forum in my opinion.



Benidorm... otra colmena humana by Jose Monroy, on Flickr


Benidorm o Beniyork… no caben más rascacielos by Jose Monroy, on Flickr


----------



## Dusty Hare

^^ not sure why its underrated. Maybe because of the quality of the buildings and because there dont appear to be any real standouts.

It may also have something to to with the reputation of Benidorm itself. It has been for so many years the standard bearer for low-budget holidays, packed with thousands of pink skinned (largely English) tourists. It's not a great look. 

However, the skyline is certainly quite spectacular when viewed as a whole and it looks most un-European. I like it!!


----------



## RayMcK

and where does the problem lie with the city being packed with "pink skinned" tourists?



Dusty Hare said:


> ^^ not sure why its underrated. Maybe because of the quality of the buildings and because there dont appear to be any real standouts.
> 
> It may also have something to to with the reputation of Benidorm itself. It has been for so many years the standard bearer for low-budget holidays, packed with thousands of pink skinned (largely English) tourists. It's not a great look.
> 
> However, the skyline is certainly quite spectacular when viewed as a whole and it looks most un-European. I like it!!


----------



## cardiff

DSC08577 by phil halper, on Flickr

Rain moving in by Seán Noel O'Connell, on Flickr

City Scene by Alan Batham, on Flickr

DSC08252 by phil halper, on Flickr

DSC08258 by phil halper, on Flickr


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester...*












jrb said:


> originally posted by jrb https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=242373&page=320


----------



## Dusty Hare

RayMcK said:


> and where does the problem lie with the city being packed with "pink skinned" tourists?


I didnt say it was a problem or that I had a problem with it.


----------



## JuanPaulo

Dusty Hare said:


> I didnt say it was a problem or that I had a problem with it.


Yes you did. You said the bad reputation of the city had to do with its loads of English tourists which is nothing more than YOUR perception. You further clearly said "it's not a great look". These were all biased comments that have nothing to do with a skyline - which is clearly what we are discussing in this thread.


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## Dusty Hare

JuanPaulo said:


> Yes you did. You said the bad reputation of the city had to do with its loads of English tourists which is nothing more than YOUR perception. You further clearly said "it's not a great look". These were all biased comments that have nothing to do with a skyline - which is clearly what we are discussing in this thread.


Biased comments!! I am English!! 🤣

I also said maybe. I was wondering why Benidorm has its reputation and wondering if that had anything to do with it not getting the recognition it clearly deserves for its skyline. 

So you have been a little over-defensive and have completely misinterpreted my post. Well done!!


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:

Frankfurt Skyline, from Eschborn Fields by Frawolf77, auf Flickr


----------



## RayMcK

you made a clear remark about skin color while you were listing why the city has a bad reputation. Being English doesn't justify that.


Dusty Hare said:


> Biased comments!! I am English!! 🤣
> 
> I also said maybe. I was wondering why Benidorm has its reputation and wondering if that had anything to do with it not getting the recognition it clearly deserves for its skyline.
> 
> So you have been a little over-defensive and have completely misinterpreted my post. Well done!!


----------



## Blackpool88

RayMcK said:


> you made a clear remark about skin color while you were listing why the city has a bad reputation. Being English doesn't justify that.


The truth is that Benidorm has a reputation in the UK as a place where people go for cheap all inclusive package holidays where the primary objective is to drink as much as possible and waddle around with no shirt on with bad sunburn (Pink skin).

They have a great time and there's no real problem with it but snooty middle class people tend to look down their noses at it and there are certain cases where antisocial behaviour occurs causing clashes with locals - it is the reason why some popular resorts have banned things like bar crawls and all you can drink deals!

Decent skyline but what I have described above is not a good look - let it go.


----------



## Dusty Hare

RayMcK said:


> you made a clear remark about skin color while you were listing why the city has a bad reputation. Being English doesn't justify that.


Dios mio!.....the remark about skin colour referred to the many English tourists who sit in the sun and get very badly sunburned. 

I was wondering why the city has a bad reputation and suggested its package tourist reputation might have something to do with it. 

Don't try to make an issue out of something that isnt there. Or are you just here to troll other users?


----------



## RayMcK

pink power 


Dusty Hare said:


> Dios mio!.....the remark about skin colour referred to the many English tourists who sit in the sun and get very badly sunburned.
> 
> I was wondering why the city has a bad reputation and suggested its package tourist reputation might have something to do with it.
> 
> Don't try to make an issue out of something that isnt there. Or are you just here to troll other users?


----------



## pan_Majster

...


----------



## Hailaga

*Istanbul, Turkey*


Istanbul Night by _PhotOguz_, on Flickr


----------



## Check_Mate

Novosibirsk










[email protected]


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## werner10

*Rotterdam*











by hoogbouw010










by hoogbouw010













by hoogbouw010












bt terex cranes


----------



## grngmdn

does Rotterdam not have a single glass scraper?


----------



## Check_Mate

Yekaterinburg



son_of_the_sun said:


>


----------



## AJIekc

*Moscow*



vinttt said:


> *Москва *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://vk.com/peterkhol?z=photo340322259_457267232%2Fphotos340322259


----------



## cardiff

https://scontent-lhr8-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=a5e3937a5e1c5cefd7aa04c7f2d0d15c&oe=5E949253









https://scontent-lhr8-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=a484cb13587e73cb05b4e7872bedbb1f&oe=5E945F0B









https://scontent-lhr8-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=dd88826a07f3603d84dc313529e77365&oe=5E9430E4

Morning View... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr


----------



## werner10

grngmdn said:


> does Rotterdam not have a single glass scraper?


What do you mean? I see a lot of glass here... like Rem Koolhaas' 'the Rotterdam' or Bonnema's the 'Delftse Poort' building - (but indeed most of Rotterdam's high rises are meant for residential purposes): 









by Amo urbem


Delftse Poort - Nationale Nederlanden by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr











by ossip


----------



## pelo1




----------



## grngmdn

werner10 said:


> What do you mean? I see a lot of glass here... like Rem Koolhaas' 'the Rotterdam' or Bonnema's the 'Delftse Poort' building - (but indeed most of Rotterdam's high rises are meant for residential purposes):
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh ok didn't realize "the Rotterdam" had a glass facade. Don't see Delftse Poort in most of the rotterdam pictures here.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Few more of Novosibirsk...

_source_


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:

Malerblick Kronberg by Frawolf77, auf Flickr



Skyline Frankfurt by Buskopf, auf Flickr


----------



## Hailaga

*Rotterdam,the Netherlands*


Rotterdam Skyline by Lea C, on Flickr


----------



## Hailaga

*Paris, France*









View Towards La Defense by ASaber91, on Flickr


----------



## Hailaga

*London, England, UK*


London Pan by James Neeley, on Flickr


----------



## Davidinho

^^
Sharp :cheers:

Moscow construction boom:



















source


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## Sponsor

Wow, Moscow took good direction with facades. Looks less asian-glassy and more american-classy now kay:

I wish Warsaw would follow that.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*










Sources: Groß & Partner, UN Studios


----------



## Check_Mate

Sponsor said:


> Wow, Moscow took good direction with facades. *Looks less asian-glassy* and more american-classy now kay:
> 
> I wish Warsaw would follow that.


Very racist statement!


----------



## Dale

Check_Mate said:


> Very racist statement!


oke:


----------



## Check_Mate

Dale said:


> oke:


Whats your counter argument here? so you support that statement where he belittles and mocks Asian glassy Vs so called American classy ? quite a bigoted and derogatory statement who would even think to defend such racism?


----------



## Dale

Check_Mate said:


> Whats your counter argument here? so you support that statement where he belittles and mocks Asian glassy Vs so called American classy ?


Hair-trigger accusations of racism don’t merit a counter-argument. Your race card is in the mail.


----------



## Check_Mate

Dale said:


> Hair-trigger accusations of racism don’t merit a counter-argument. Your race card is in the mail.


Its a skyline forum is there any need to label a skyline *Asian glassy ?* as if its a bad thing and Moscow is moving towards *American Classy* which is a good thing?

only a bigot defends another bigot


----------



## lucky900

Check_Mate said:


> Its a skyline forum is there any need to label a skyline *Asian glassy ?* as if its a bad thing and Moscow is moving towards *American Classy* which is a good thing?
> 
> 
> 
> only a bigot defends another bigot


R u serious mate? Accuse of racism because of that comment?!?! Really what's wrong with you....


----------



## mlody89

WARSAW
























by Filloss


----------



## Check_Mate

lucky900 said:


> R u serious mate? Accuse of racism because of that comment?!?! Really what's wrong with you....


Definition of racism

Racism is the belief that *groups of humans possess different behavioral traits corresponding to physical appearance*, and can be divided based on the *superiority* of one* race *over another

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Racism


----------



## lucky900

Check_Mate said:


> Definition of racism
> 
> 
> 
> Racism is the belief that *groups of humans possess different behavioral traits corresponding to physical appearance*, and can be divided based on the *superiority* of one* race *over another
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Racism


Oh, I see... this is skyscraper racism, you are right! 
That black building is scary, while the white one instead is sooo nice!


----------



## Check_Mate

lucky900 said:


> Oh, I see... this is skyscraper racism, you are right!
> That black building is scary, while the white one instead is sooo nice!


The word Asian is meant to identify a *RACE*, you can talk about the colors of the buildings NO PROBLEM, but the word ASIAN is referred to an ethnic group of people NOT to a building or skyline , its OK to say Asian skylines are good looking but the context here is they are *BAD ASIAN SKYLINES* because they are* ASIAN,*NOT *WHITE EUROPEAN*

can you define whats an Asian skyline? such bigotry still tolerated in this day and age is unbelievable , I just cant digest the amount of racism in this forum , Asian skylines is such a big word it covers an area from the middle east, to China, Japan , Korea india and parts of oceania, and each of these areas are DISTINCT and different in terms of skylines or skyscrapers

PLEASE BAN RACISM IN THIS FORUM


----------



## JonMaze

Check Mate- you need a Check-up from the neck up Mate. 

I don't think I've ever read so much tosh- not on this forum anyway.

Love from London- A Modern European Skyline (or is that racist too)


----------



## regis15

Check_Mate said:


> The word Asian is meant to identify a *RACE*, you can talk about the colors of the buildings NO PROBLEM, but the word ASIAN is referred to an ethnic group of people NOT to a building or skyline , its OK to say Asian skylines are good looking but the context here is they are *BAD ASIAN SKYLINES* because they are* ASIAN,*NOT *WHITE EUROPEAN*
> 
> can you define whats an Asian skyline? such bigotry still tolerated in this day and age is unbelievable , I just cant digest the amount of racism in this forum , Asian skylines is such a big word it covers an area from the middle east, to China, Japan , Korea india and parts of oceania, and each of these areas are DISTINCT and different in terms of skylines or skyscrapers
> 
> PLEASE BAN RACISM IN THIS FORUM




Are u serious?? This is a skyscraper forum and when he/she said that moscow is leaving his Asian glassy skyline towards an American one, he is obviously referring to a skyline. How can u include people there?? It doesn’t make any sense. Now, skyscrapers have race??? Omg this is ridiculous.

We referred to Asian skyline because they are in Asia of course. He has added the adjective because he/she just wanted to add her/his opinion about Asian skylines overall. Is he offending somebody from Asia? No because it is a personal opinion about the S K Y L I N E, not about the people and everybody is free to think whatever without offending other people.


Has he offended any Asian?? No because this is just a forum about skylines and skyscrapers and we are not discussing about topics like that.

Please get your social topics out because you have no reason and there is no reason to talk about that nonsense


----------



## Check_Mate

JonMaze said:


> Check Mate- you need a Check-up from the neck up Mate.
> 
> I don't think I've ever read so much tosh- not on this forum anyway.
> 
> Love from London- A Modern European Skyline (or is that racist too)



Yeah my problem the word Asian skyline has a negative stigma attached to it in this forum as if the skyline is moving AWAY from something BAD which is Asian, that is RACISM


----------



## Check_Mate

regis15 said:


> Are u serious?? This is a skyscraper forum and when he/she said that moscow is leaving his Asian glassy skyline towards an American one, he is obviously referring to a skyline. How can u include people there?? It doesn’t make any sense. Now, skyscrapers have race??? Omg this is ridiculous.
> 
> We referred to Asian skyline because they are in Asia of course. He has added the adjective because he/she just wanted to add her/his opinion about Asian skylines overall. Is he offending somebody from Asia? No because it is a personal opinion about the S K Y L I N E, not about the people and everybody is free to think whatever without offending other people.
> 
> 
> Has he offended any Asian?? No because this is just a forum about skylines and skyscrapers and we are not discussing about topics like that.
> 
> Please get your social topics out because you have no reason and there is no reason to talk about that nonsense


No the context there was and I quote " Moving away from Asian Glassy" to " American Classy" seriously? as in moving away from bad to good? is that how you describe a skyline? its racist and its offensive!

if he wasnt a RACIST he would have said "moving away from glassy skyline towards classy skyline" omitting the word ASIAN, that would have been different!


----------



## Davidinho

No day without drama.


----------



## 2G2R

Holy cow! A Central business district is so similar wherever you're located in the world.... Skyscrapers was born in Chicago but now this is an international style! This rather common in fact, this is one of the globalization effect : a normalisation.


----------



## mimol

Warsaw

Author: Anna Kołodzińska, source: sekcja estetyczna. Nikon D7200 140mm f/5,6 ISO 200 1/20s. Wallpaper version here.


----------



## Dusty Hare

Check_Mate said:


> No the context there was and I quote " Moving away from Asian Glassy" to " American Classy" seriously? as in moving away from bad to good? is that how you describe a skyline? its racist and its offensive!
> 
> if he wasnt a RACIST he would have said "moving away from glassy skyline towards classy skyline" omitting the word ASIAN, that would have been different!


Just to say I have a certain amount of sympathy with your arguments, although I think branding people or their posts as racist is over-egging things a little. 

Throwing the 'Asian skyline' tag at a city on here is certainly normally done in a derogatory manner, that is for sure. Differences in taste between European sensibilities and Asian sensibilities mean that we tend to look down our noses at them and that's certainly not fair. 

However, I wonder if, on the Asian forums, contributors are looking at our Modern European Skylines and feeling that they are a bit.....cute or underwhelming.


----------



## [D1ego]

More pics *HERE*

Moscow 2009










Moscow 2020


----------



## Hailaga

Dale said:


> Check_Mate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats your counter argument here? so you support that statement where he belittles and mocks Asian glassy Vs so called American classy ? quite a bigoted and derogatory statement who would even think to defend such racism?
> 
> 
> 
> Hair-trigger accusations of racism don’t merit a counter-argument. Your race card is in the mail.
Click to expand...

He had good teachers.


----------



## sandtimer

Frankfurt 



dubaibobby said:


>


----------



## Check_Mate

Mr Bricks said:


> Yeah because preferring American skylines over Asian skylines (or really anything over anything else these days) is racist. Although I bet a preference in the opposite direction would not have triggered you. What times we live in.


You are *WRONG*,USA is the pioneer/ inventor of skylines and I personally* favor* US skylines over some other ones , these days most skylines are similar because of the same technology when it comes to construction/ facade, however no need to bring up an ethnic minority like* Asians* and discriminate against them.


----------



## Davidinho

Check_Mate said:


> an ethnic minority like* Asians*


Are Asians a minority in Asia? Are Asian glassy skyscrapers a minority in Asia? In the world? Have no clue what the discussion is about but enough is enough.


----------



## Check_Mate

Davidinho said:


> Are Asians a minority in Asia? Are Asian glassy skyscrapers a minority in Asia? In the world? Have no clue what the discussion is about but enough is enough.


No need to attach a racial tag to a skyline just omit it, if we are going in this direction the very same people over here will start soon saying things like BLACK or N- word skyline , Skyline is not a RACE!


Thanks


----------



## Hailaga

^^

:nuts:

Dude, you look like a blind man in a dark room looking for a black cat that is not there.


----------



## Davidinho

Check_Mate said:


> Skyline is not a RACE!


I am glad you came to that conclusion. So when Sponsor mentioned "Asian skylines", (s)he referred to the skylines that can be found in Asia, not skylines that are Asian by ethnic background.


----------



## KlausDiggy

Check_Mate said:


> You are *WRONG*,USA is the pioneer/ inventor of skylines and I personally* favor* US skylines over some other ones , these days most skylines are similar because of the same technology when it comes to construction/ facade, however no need to bring up an ethnic minority like* Asians* and discriminate against them.


Skylines existed long before the United States was founded.
Just think of Bologna and San Gimignano.









User:LigaDue (CC BY-SA 4.0)


----------



## Dusty Hare

Genuinely I think everyone is missing Check Mate's point because he has used the racist tag (unnecessarily). 

The fact is that I have read many times on this thread where people have said that something looks like an Asian skyline in a derogatory sense. It's clearly not racism but it's also unnecessary for us to be on here lumping all Asian skylines together as something bad. Have we got anything in Europe that compares even remotely to Hong Kong, Singapore, Shanghai, Kuala Lumpur, Dubai, etc. 

These places may not be to everyones taste bit there is no doubt that our European skylines are generally vastly inferior. (That is not to say that I would want to swap any aspects of European cities for those of anywhere else).


----------



## Hailaga

^^

Height is not the same as quality. For me, European skylines look more stylish and sophisticated than skylines in Asia.


----------



## london lad

Jason Hawkes has been out and about in his chopper again.


----------



## cardiff

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EJ4zRqhWoAA6Ay5?format=jpg&name=medium









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ETeCcQPXsAYNloF?format=jpg&name=medium









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ETQxkokXYAAg2lY?format=jpg&name=medium









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ETOZ5HCWAAE4Bpf?format=jpg&name=medium


----------



## baczek333

Check_Mate said:


> The word Asian is meant to identify a *RACE*, you can talk about the colors of the buildings NO PROBLEM, but the word ASIAN is referred to an ethnic group of people NOT to a building or skyline , its OK to say Asian skylines are good looking but the context here is they are *BAD ASIAN SKYLINES* because they are* ASIAN,*NOT *WHITE EUROPEAN*
> 
> can you define whats an Asian skyline? such bigotry still tolerated in this day and age is unbelievable , I just cant digest the amount of racism in this forum , Asian skylines is such a big word it covers an area from the middle east, to China, Japan , Korea india and parts of oceania, and each of these areas are DISTINCT and different in terms of skylines or skyscrapers
> 
> PLEASE BAN RACISM IN THIS FORUM


I'd like to see your reaction if a user from Georgia, Azerbaijan or Armenia wanted to present a Caucasian skyline here.


----------



## ILTarantino

*Napoli (Italy)*


----------



## Dale

I want to like Napoli’s skyline. But ...


----------



## hugh

Dale said:


> I want to like Napoli’s skyline. But ... Na


Fixed.


----------



## JonMaze

Dusty. It's unfortunate, but due to Check Mate's blinkered call out there is no point to what he is persistently banging on about. There may have been an initial reasoning (sort of)- but then he struggled to retain any credibility after he called a forummer racist for an innocent opinion.
That can't be justified nor encouraged at all


----------



## Davidinho

Dale said:


> I want to like Napoli’s skyline. But ...


Needs more diversity of forms and height difference. If that rectangular plaza-like thing had a more irregular form and the towers weren't arranged in a row, it would've looked twice as nicer even with the existing towers.

In the meantime, London is on another level.


----------



## Dusty Hare

Hailaga said:


> ^^
> 
> Height is not the same as quality. For me, European skylines look more stylish and sophisticated than skylines in Asia.


I am not a height junkie but please tell me which European skylines are more stylish and 'sophisticated' than those listed in my post and why.

To my own taste, I am not crazy about the style of Dubai or even Shanghai. That is simply because my tastes are attuned to European sensibilities (I also love the historic aspect of our cities). But that certainly doesn't make my taste better than this of someone who admires Asian skylines more. 

We should see them for what they are which is (often) massive and impressive and quite often with some beautiful buildings among them. Unfortunately too many people on here lump all Asian skylines together and look down their noses at them as if we are somehow superior. We aren't.


----------



## IThomas

^^
Naples skyline (the whole site) was conceived first in the 1970s and redesigned in 1980s by Japanese architect Kenzo Tange. The buildings have been completed in early 1990s. Since then, no changes have occured. 
The last "important" work in that area, however, is the new underground central station designed by architect Mirella Tagliabue. The station is U/C.


----------



## Check_Mate

Dusty Hare said:


> I am not a height junkie but please tell me which European skylines are more stylish and 'sophisticated' than those listed in my post and why.
> 
> To my own taste, I am not crazy about the style of Dubai or even Shanghai. That is simply because my tastes are attuned to European sensibilities (I also love the historic aspect of our cities). But that certainly doesn't make my taste better than this of someone who admires Asian skylines more.
> 
> We should see them for what they are which is (often) massive and impressive and quite often with some beautiful buildings among them. *Unfortunately too many people on here lump all Asian skylines together and look down their noses at them as if we are somehow superior.* We aren't.


Dusty Hare, You right on the money, I was saying this all along 

For argument sake as you said the spectrum of Asian skylines is diverse and different I personally cant equate Singapore skyline to Tokyo Skyline I see them both different and distinct , in fact many Asian skylines are a copy cat of American ones, and they all look GOOD and Classy to me NO need to bash a Skyline just because they racially different, and group or lump them as you said , I mean gigantic skylines that are different grouped in one group just because they are Asian grrr.

Not only grouped but looked down upon!


----------



## cardiff

London March 28 2020 by seantgUK, on Flickr

London March 28 2020 by seantgUK, on Flickr

London: View from St Paul&#x27;s by kaysgeog, on Flickr

London: View from St Paul&#x27;s by kaysgeog, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Panoramic view of London from Greenwich by Dick Bulch, on Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

Frankfurt 

Frankfurt: Bankenviertel by Jorge Franganillo, auf Flickr

einfach frankfurt [II] (explored!) by dadiolli, auf Flickr

Frankfurt panorama by Stephan Behnes, auf Flickr

Downtown by Robert K, auf Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

I've forgot one 

SpringTriotar4-135--4 by hanslook, auf Flickr


----------



## grngmdn




----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## anubis1234

Can someone explain me where is the sense of building new skyscrapers when newly built skyscrapers have problems with finding tenants? I'm talking about Moscow, for example u can find there cheap hostels in newly built skyscrapers in MBC:



https://tiny.pl/t3bwk





https://tiny.pl/t3bwv


----------



## Pickun

Somebody buy flat and made hostel = newly built skyscrapers have problems with finding tenants
Nice logic 🤦‍♂️


----------



## [D1ego]

More pics *HERE*

Moscow 2010










Moscow 2013










Moscow 2014










Moscow 2015










Moscow 2020


----------



## A Chicagoan

But their skylines aren't.


----------



## Darryl

Has coronavirus stopped construction or does construction proceed? It's probably different depending on country. For instance I'm guessing maybe construction in Milan may have stopped for the time being, whereas in Moscow it proceeds without delay. Does anyone know?


----------



## Dusty Hare

Why has the title if this thread been changed to Best Modern European Cheeses?


----------



## Sky HI

edit

.


----------



## Sky HI

Rotterdam









Source: Holland Rotterdam forum Terraced tower by Jurgen...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Dusty Hare said:


> Why has the title if this thread been changed to Best Modern European Cheeses?


Haha, I guess because it's Aprils Fools day


----------



## Dusty Hare

Skopje/Скопје said:


> Haha, I guess because it's Aprils Fools day


Aaah! Sorry, I had no idea what the date was given that every day is the same at the moment! Very good......


----------



## Edil Arda

*Kars gravyer,*








*Kars gravyer cheese is made of high-fat cow's milk. It looks like French gruyère cheese, tastes like Swiss emmental cheese and takes a long time to produce. It usually takes 10 months to age. There are holes of 1–2 cm in the cheese, which is yellow with a darker rind.*


----------



## A Chicagoan

Yes, yes, back to cheeses, please!


----------



## 2G2R

I don't understand the title... "Cheeses"????? Why??? Wher are my fav topics??? I'm obliged to search every where on the forum.... they've changed all!!!


----------



## Dusty Hare

Edil Arda said:


> *Kars gravyer,*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kars gravyer cheese is made of high-fat cow's milk. It looks like French gruyère cheese, tastes like Swiss emmental cheese and takes a long time to produce. It usually takes 10 months to age. There are holes of 1–2 cm in the cheese, which is yellow with a darker rind.*


Point of order.....Gruyere is a Swiss cheese and not a French cheese. Its named after the town of Gruyere in Switzerland. Delicious nonetheless.


----------



## GammaHamster

Another old photo of Moscow:








Под одной крышей


----------



## JBsam

KlausDiggy said:


> Why not ?


Not sure. Just not my taste. Especially the DC tower.


----------



## @Life

Rotterdam from The Hague (~25 km)
_DSC2502 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr
_DSC2299 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr
_DSC2268 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr
_DSC2265 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr

The Hague Laakhaven 
_DSC2163 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## fatih girgin

İzmir ❤


----------



## LinkD-2ME

All i have to say about Rotterdam is, "WOW"!!!


----------



## JBsam

Rotterdam is lookoing quite good


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Skyline Rotterdam by Michel Meijer, on Flickr


----------



## fatih girgin

İzmir


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


Skyline seen from Griesheim by Max Leon Albrecht, auf Flickr


Summertime in Frankfurt by Max Leon Albrecht, auf Flickr


----------



## LinkD-2ME

Izmir looking very gd.


----------



## 4miGO!!!

Izmir is so underrated...


----------



## Sadam95

London

City of London + Canary wharf skyline by Hello Love skyline, on Flickr

Canary Wharf Skyline by Hello Love skyline, on Flickr

Canary Wharf Skyline by Hello Love skyline, on Flickr

Canary Wharf Skyline by Hello Love skyline, on Flickr


----------



## Blackpool88

Canary Wharf is the best single cluster in Europe in my opinion.


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^Yes it is

But MIBC is the most impressive.


----------



## ElViejoReino

Probably....
But La Defénse is the best designed


----------



## fatih girgin

İzmir


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILAN*










*dearmilano_it*


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Frankfurt:*
Malerblick by J K, on Flickr

Pano_Moonrise- by Hans Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## 4miGO!!!

Just another highrise in the downtown area and some MIBC updates on the horison.





















Медный 3.14


Официальный сайт жилого комплекса премиум-класса Медный 3.14 на Донской, 14. Квартиры с 1, 2, 3-я спальнями площадью от 41 до 130 кв.м рядом с парком Горького, м Шаболовская.




medniy.moscow


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILAN​*
Skyline2020A054 by Davide Galloni, su Flickr

Skyline2020A200329 by Davide Galloni, su Flickr

Skyline2020A025 by Davide Galloni, su Flickr

Skyline2020A005 by Davide Galloni, su Flickr

Skyline2020A004 by Davide Galloni, su Flickr


----------



## 74471683




----------



## grngmdn

London





































@philipp_pley
@garrettbarry70
@andersbalcazar


----------



## fatih girgin

izm


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Paris*
Paris - La Défense by Cyril RIBAULT, on Flickr

Paris nice pollution by Eric Menu, on Flickr

_DSC1372.0320.Paris on sunny day by Huong Dinh Van, on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## JBsam

This is a great shot of Warsaw.


----------



## IThomas

*Milano by night* -- photos taken by a drone


Notturne Milano by Davide Galloni

Notturne Milano by Davide Galloni


Notturne Milano by Davide Galloni

Notturne Milano by Davide Galloni

Notturne Milano by Davide Galloni

Notturne Milano by Davide Galloni

Notturne Milano by Davide Galloni


----------



## KlausDiggy

*fatih girgin 

Could you please stop posting the same pictures (with low quality) of Izmir over and over again. *


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


einfach frankfurt [II] (explored!) by dadiolli, auf Flickr


Frankfurt am Main Skyline by Max Leon Albrecht, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

I would follow the advice of artObserver. This helped me a lot to get the page back into the correct format. 




artObserver said:


> Just use this pseudo-classic theme, designed specially for SSC





artObserver said:


> First, you must install the Stylus extension.


----------



## fatih girgin

İzmir


----------



## mlody89

Warszawa








W pobliżu


----------



## RokasLT

*Vilnius







*


----------



## born_ejty_siks

Fresh one from Warsaw:


----------



## Axelferis

P A R I S

La Défense by Julien Fromentin, sur Flickr

La Défense by o coeur de la photo - Orlando Mendes, sur Flickr

La Defense by Bruno Casals, sur Flickr

La Defense by Marie Ninin, sur Flickr

sunset la défense by lh photo, sur Flickr

La Défense II by Gerd Stehle, sur Flickr

La Defense by arnaud valentin, sur Flickr

La Defense by Bruno Casals, sur Flickr

La Defense by XILAG Pictures, sur Flickr

La Defense by XILAG Pictures, sur Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Canary Wharf Skyline by Adam Bien, on Flickr

One Blackfriars and Southbank Tower buildings at the end of the street, South Bank, London DSC_0052 by Troy David Johnston, on Flickr

Photos from London during Springtime by Matthew James Ferguson, on Flickr


----------



## fatih girgin

İzmir


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Riga*

_source_


----------



## ogonek

Moscow








By [D1ego]


----------



## grngmdn

London - Canary wharf


----------



## RokasLT

*Vilnius







*


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Maritime area Rotterdam by Captured Moments ME71, on Flickr

Willemsbrug by Captured Moments ME71, on Flickr

Kop van Zuid by Huib Smit, on Flickr

[email protected] by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## Axelferis

P A R I S












source: https://web.500px.com/photo/4633482...&from=search&ctx_type=photos&ctx_q=la+défense











source: https://web.500px.com/photo/2370365...&from=search&ctx_type=photos&ctx_q=la+défense












source: https://web.500px.com/photo/2616754...&from=search&ctx_type=photos&ctx_q=la+défense










source: https://web.500px.com/photo/3099832...&from=search&ctx_type=photos&ctx_q=la+défense










source: https://web.500px.com/photo/1934089...&from=search&ctx_type=photos&ctx_q=la+défense










source: https://web.500px.com/photo/1168797...&from=search&ctx_type=photos&ctx_q=la+défense









source: https://web.500px.com/photo/1841525...&from=search&ctx_type=photos&ctx_q=la+défense











source: https://web.500px.com/photo/8669993...&from=search&ctx_type=photos&ctx_q=la+défense










source: https://web.500px.com/photo/2375148...&from=search&ctx_type=photos&ctx_q=la+défense










source: https://web.500px.com/photo/1422884...&from=search&ctx_type=photos&ctx_q=la+défense










source: https://web.500px.com/photo/3082589...&from=search&ctx_type=photos&ctx_q=la+défense


----------



## 4miGO!!!

grngmdn said:


> London - Canary wharf


Looks sooo massive! 

Isn't the one on the left nearly a supertall?


----------



## Axelferis

Vancouver has landed in London 🙂


----------



## IThomas

*Milano - Porta Nuova & CityLife*









Dimitar Harizanov








Dimitar Harizanov








Dimitar Harizanov








Dimitar Harizanov








Malaran25








Paolo Marchesi - DearMilano








Davide Galloni








Davide Galloni








Elena Galimberti


----------



## 4miGO!!!

Axelferis said:


> Vancouver has landed in London 🙂


Yeah, it is absolutely Canadian now. Not even the US.


----------



## fatih girgin




----------



## LinkD-2ME

I have been to la defence back in 2011, before the current crop of skyscrapers.
I must say it was impressive then, only one can imagin what its like there now in person.


----------



## GammaHamster

Moscow

Панорама | RED7 — премиальные апартаменты на Садовом кольце | Официальный сайт застройщика


----------



## fatih girgin




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

It's like he's competing with himself to post the worst (and the lowest quality) photo of Izmir  And he probably doesn't even know English and he doesn't read our comments


----------



## JamesC

He sure likes his low quality photos of Izmir, he is posting them daily. If hes taking them he needs to get a better camera.


----------



## paether

Warsaw. 3 frames taken from "Sen o Warszawie" ("A dream about Warsaw") video:


----------



## YalnızAdam

I have to tell Fatih Girgin in Turkish. 
Fatih attığın fotoğrafların kalitesinin çok düşük olmasından yakınıyor herkes. Böyle düşük kaliteli fotoğraflar atma lütfen.


----------



## YalnızAdam

deleted


----------



## YalnızAdam

IZMIR












































by Denham Smyrna, on Flickr


----------



## dermutt

^^^ Is IZMIR the new WARSAW?


----------



## anubis1234

dermutt said:


> ^^^ Is IZMIR the new WARSAW?


Someone here once checked the frequency of adding photos from individual cities. Yeah Izmir is the new London


----------



## TheUnit

dermutt said:


> ^^^ Is IZMIR the new WARSAW?


At least Warsaw photos have decent quality.


----------



## Sponsor

Warsaw








by Light at Night








by @bronco10


----------



## JamesC

Izmir is not even in Europe, its in Asia so don't understand why we are seeing Izmir in this forum.


----------



## A.Whiskey

dermutt said:


> ^^^ Is IZMIR the new WARSAW?


Not San Escobar?


----------



## A Chicagoan

JamesC said:


> Izmir is not even in Europe, its in Asia so don't understand why we are seeing Izmir in this forum.


Turkey is considered a "full European country" for this thread and I'm still surprised how ignorant people are to not read the thread rules.


----------



## dermutt

I don't believe their arithmetic was right! In any case London is a major world city with 8 million inhabitants and has three distinct large clusters to document and countless buildings being constructed elsewhere. I. encourage my compatriots from Manchester to document the progress of their city with the same sort of enthusiasm as their cousins in Warsaw do.


----------



## fatih girgin

i love london varsova frankfurt all world


----------



## RayMcK

A Chicagoan said:


> Turkey is considered a "full European country" for this thread and I'm still surprised how ignorant people are to not read the thread rules.


I don't care, Turkey is not Europe.


----------



## anubis1234

Turkey shouldn't be considered a "full European country" for this thread


----------



## A Chicagoan

RayMcK said:


> I don't care, Turkey is not Europe.


I don't consider Turkey part of Europe either, but in this thread the rules state that Turkey is included in Europe so I'm not sure why people are arguing.


----------



## KlausDiggy

The majority should decide democratically.


----------



## masala




----------



## SamTower

dermutt said:


> I don't believe their arithmetic was right! In any case London is a major world city with 8 million inhabitants and has three distinct large clusters to document and countless buildings being constructed elsewhere. I. encourage my compatriots from Manchester to document the progress of their city with the same sort of enthusiasm as their cousins in Warsaw do.


9.4 million is the population of London in 2020.


----------



## YalnızAdam

I think "İzmir is the new Warsaw" means İzmir is developing fast like Warsaw. Of course Izmir's skyline is not bigger and better than Warsaw . No need to disparage Izmır, Polish friends. I was an erasmus student in Poland. I love Poland 🌈💖


----------



## fatih girgin

with love from low pixel Izmir.


----------



## A Chicagoan

Is there a reason for the low quality of these photos though? The skylines look great, but even North Korea has higher quality photos . . .


----------



## YalnızAdam

This is his style


----------



## marcobruls

Seeing as he doesnt have any sources, i think he printscreens his screen while looking at instagram or other site thumbnails.


----------



## der muttt

SamTower said:


> 9.4 million is the population of London in 2020.


meh. What's a million here and there, the point is its a "WORLD CITY"...not a quaint little mittelEuropean village.


----------



## JBsam

Did we figure our why some folks post low quality Izmir pictures?


----------



## mlody89

Warszawa


----------



## Dober_86

madmax1982 said:


> Have you considered the historical aspect of the center of Paris ?
> You believe to have skyscrapers next to Le Louvre, Les Invalides, Notre Dame, les Grands Boulevards, the narrow one-way streets ?


Les whats? Sounds bookishly boring.

I would imagine scrapers all over Paris just fine. 🤷‍♂️

It deserves to be elevated to the next level, history is not static, including architecture. But they nust be well designed too, something qualitatively better than La defence.


----------



## Dober_86

Axelferis said:


> I think Paris has to be ambitious and follow its own way without looking at Moscow or London. Paris is already the biggest metropolitan city area in Europe with 10-12 millions inhabitants.


Of course not.

Moskva is the biggest at 20 mln at the very least, incl. plethora of nearby Moscow Oblast cities and unaccounted hordes of Uzbek, Tajik, Armenian and Ukrainian guest workers (labor migrants) too.

This ugly/splendid leviathan's sheer scope of urbanity with its endless sea of dozens of kilometres of concrete highrise sprawl is breathtaking and unparalleled in the world in its own morbid grandiose way.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Istanbul:*
İstanbul by Melissa Maples, on Flickr
On a smaller scale by Melissa Maples, on Flickr
Financials by Melissa Maples, on Flickr
Behind the bridge, &quot;camlica mosque&quot; and television broadcast tower by Ciddi Nikon D5600, on Flickr


----------



## Axelferis

The architectural comparison with NYC makes no sense because it 's about the heritage Paris has. Impossible to build a forest of skyscrappers in the middle of Paris.



Dusty Hare said:


> When you say the biggest business district, by what measure do you mean? Area, population or economy? I am sure that you are aware that London has two financial districts. And if Paris is indeed the biggest business district in Europe (by whatever measure), is it the biggest "by far" as you claim?


La Defense is a 3.5 millions square meter offices district.
42000 people living there.









La Défense, le 1er quartier d'affaires européen, fête ses 60 ans !


En septembre 1958, l’ouverture du CNIT officialisait la naissance du quartier d’affaires. 60 ans plus tard, il est le 4e quartier d’affaires le plus attractif au monde. La Défense, au fil des ans, est devenu un endroit où il fait bon travailler mais aussi flâner et vivre.




www.google.com










Recherche, analyse du marché et livres blancs en immobilier | JLL France


Découvrez les dernières Recherches, analyses du marchés et livres blancs en immobilier




www.grand-paris.jll.fr


----------



## madmax1982

Dober_86 said:


> Les whats? Sounds bookishly boring.


 Boring ?

It's history. I suppose you imagine a skyscraper next to the Coliseum in Roma 
My last message to you.


----------



## der muttt

the architecture in Paris isn't that great, boulevard after boulevard and adjoining streets, all with the same architecture, it's quite boring, they need to be more like London and place the new right alongside the old. The Tower of London is a thousand years old, yet you can look up and see a thousand foot skyscraper (The Shard) and imagine what has passed in the time between. I suppose they did let IM Pei build his little pyramid outside of the Louvre though which was nice.

as for the Coliseum, it's surrounded by tarmaced roads and cars, I don't think Julius Ceasar or Emperor Nero placed them there.


----------



## Dusty Hare

der muttt said:


> the architecture in Paris isn't that great, boulevard after boulevard and adjoining streets, all with the same architecture, it's quite boring, they need to be more like London and place the new right alongside the old. The Tower of London is a thousand years old, yet you can look up and see a thousand foot skyscraper (The Shard) and imagine what has passed in the time between. I suppose they did let IM Pei build his little pyramid outside of the Louvre though which was nice.
> 
> as for the Coliseum, it's surrounded by tarmaced roads and cars, I don't think Julius Ceasar or Emperor Nero placed them there.


Sorry der mutt.....got to disagree with you there. The architecture in Paris is pretty amazing (although it is obviously a case of each to their own but it one of the main reasons it draws so many people). The atmosphere that this architecture helps to create can be pretty special. 

Perhaps in London we can get away with the placing of skyscraper next to the old buildings because there is far less uniformity to our architecture anyway (at least from our row after row of Victorian terraces). I think in Paris it would jar rather more and if they don't need to do it then they shouldn't. The respectful distance of La Defense hopefully provides enough of a juxtaposition to the more staid streets of old Paris but from far enough away so as not to clash.


----------



## der muttt

Hmmmm I have my own theories as to why Paris draws so many tourists (less than London which is on a island that can't be easily driven into) which have more to do with Hollywood and American stereotyping than anything else. I find cities like Edinburgh and Stockholm more inspirational than Paris. And Paris has these streetscapes because it wasn't bombed during the war...I mean Paris is nice and all that.....I just don't think its as much of a jewel as people make out.


----------



## mileymc1

I'd take Rome, London or Barcelona over Paris. In terms of architecture, history, streetscape, culture and overall major city atmosphere. No dyeing there is some world renowned and breath-taking buildings in Paris, it's a fabulous city.


----------



## Blackpool88

Axelferis said:


> I think Paris has to be ambitious and follow its own way without looking at Moscow or London. Paris is already the biggest metropolitan city area in Europe with 10-12 millions inhabitants.
> IMO only the heavy administratives processes have delay number of projects since years.
> *La Defense is the the biggest business district in Europe far above the ones of London,Moscow or Frankfurt.*
> 
> The next generation of skyscrappers will surely land in Paris too(10-15 years). Then no doubt that Paris will have a brilliant future skyline.


Is La Defense a bigger business district than The City? Pretty sure it isn't.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Liverpool:*
South Liverpool _Panorama1a by alfplant2009, on Flickr
Liverpool skyline by Don Calland, on Flickr
The changing skyline of Liverpool 3rd March 2020 by Vincent Phillips, on Flickr


----------



## Axelferis

I prefer to sa


Blackpool88 said:


> Is La Defense a bigger business district than The City? Pretty sure it isn't.


3.5 millions square meter of offices buildings in La Defense.

The only city that can speak eyes to eyes with Paris for architecture heritage is Roma.
The others are beautiful but you cannot compare Barcelona with Paris. London is great but for historic architecture can't compete with Paris.
It's just my opinion.


----------



## Blackpool88

Axelferis said:


> I prefer to sa
> 
> 
> 3.5 millions square meter of offices buildings in La Defense.
> 
> The only city that can speak eyes to eyes with Paris for architecture heritage is Roma.
> The others are beautiful but you cannot compare Barcelona with Paris. London is great but for historic architecture can't compete with Paris.
> It's just my opinion.


But who measures a business district based on floor space alone? Moscow has a lot of empty towers - does that make it a globally important business district? Surely numbers of people working in the district is the correct method In which case The City trounces La Defense


----------



## Dusty Hare

I was under the impression that the total amount of office floor space in the City was over the 5 million mark. As you know, London has two financial districts both of which make quite an impression on London's skyline. Canary Wharf has over 1.5 million square metres. Funnily enough, neither of these districts contain the most office floor space in London. That distinction is held by the Westminster. I'm a little unsure as to the veracity of La Defense's claims to have Europe's largest biggest district. I'm not sure by what measure (the quantity of people living there does not count because that is not business).


----------



## Lee van Dowski

mileymc1 said:


> I'd take Rome, London or Barcelona over Paris. In terms of architecture, history, streetscape, culture and overall major city atmosphere. No dyeing there is some world renowned and breath-taking buildings in Paris, it's a fabulous city.


Rome and Paris later were the Roman Republic's powerhouses that benefited big time from Roman architectural influence with mural sculptures all over the place. Above all, their beauty lies in the way the landscape evokes a fine piece of lacework whereby one comes across a mind blowing monumental landmark every 200m or so... no freaking disproportional tower breaks the landline (except Montparnasse, the city's greatest blunder)

So cut the crap in terms of typical classical European architectural prowess Rome, Paris, Vienna and Munich beat London hands down


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:

Rainover-5026 by hanslook, auf Flickr


----------



## IThomas

*Milano *Porta Nuova + CityLife









Andrea Cherchi








Dimitar Harizanov








Dimitar Harizanov








Dimitar Harizanov








Dimitar Harizanov








Dimitar Harizanov








Dimitar Harizanov








Dimitar Harizanov








Dimitar Harizanov








Alberto Fanelli


----------



## Blackhavvk

Its no Moscow. Its just 8 times smaller city of Yekaterinburg. 














Солнце тает в облаках | [ТЕ] Типичный Екатеринбург | VK


Солнце тает в облаках




vk.com


----------



## Dusty Hare

Lee van Dowski said:


> So cut the crap in terms of typical classical European architectural prowess Rome, Paris, Vienna and Munich beat London hands down


I'm not sure anyone was really debating that!!


----------



## cardiff

Manchester


----------



## Vedymin

Given the enormous legal and administrative difficulties to build skyscrapers there, Brussels skyline is slowly building up momentum





































source: JLbxl


----------



## cardiff

Europe, The United Kingdom, London. Canary Wharf, view from Greenwich | March 2020 by Temphotto, on Flickr

Spring sky over Canary Wharf by RJS London, on Flickr

Spring sky over Canary Wharf by RJS London, on Flickr

Spring sky over Canary Wharf by RJS London, on Flickr

London by Derwisz, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

*Milano*









Nicola Armento








Arte e Musei Italia








Nicola Armento








Mitaka Harizanov








Mitaka Harizanov








Valter Repossi








Ale Muiesan​


----------



## JacobWhite

*Warsaw*


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Frankfurt:*
Frankfurt from above by Ivan, on Flickr


----------



## Amrafel

Rising skyline of Bratislava, Slovakia. There are several more projects in the pipeline. The first skyscraper is also U/C.


----------



## LinkD-2ME

Bratislava has a decent skyline!!


----------



## Dober_86

RokasLT said:


> *Vil. K18B in progres.
> View attachment 120150
> *


I like this cluster a lot. Best European skyline among lesser cities so far.



LinkD-2ME said:


> Bratislava has a decent skyline!!


Yep, not bad though the tabletop effect is obvious (and detrimental).


----------



## RokasLT

Dober_86 said:


> I like this cluster a lot. Best European skyline among lesser cities so far.


Unfortunately, Vilnius skyline's growth faces radical conservatives that are sending petitions to government and even UNESCO, for this reason, and economic crisis (2008) some projects were killed, and L37 (Lvovo g. 37) now will have just 8 flours, K18B was reduced by 10 m, from 83 m to 73 m.


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Morning in the Leuvehaven by Ilya Korzelius, on Flickr

Spoorweghaven Rotterdam by Ilya Korzelius, on Flickr
Rotterdam from above by Ilya Korzelius, on Flickr
Sunset in the Maashaven. by Ilya Korzelius, on Flickr
Coolsingel Rotterdam @ sunset by Ilya Korzelius, on Flickr


----------



## DocentX

Warsaw



























[Warszawa] Panoramy miasta (chyba jeszcze nie były?)


z polecanej tutaj niegdyś promenady:




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## KlausDiggy

RokasLT said:


> Unfortunately, Vilnius skyline's growth faces radical conservatives that are sending petitions to government and even UNESCO, for this reason, and economic crisis (2008) some projects were killed, and L37 (Lvovo g. 37) now will have just 8 flours, K18B was reduced by 10 m, from 83 m to 73 m.


Why do such people exist ?


----------



## GammaHamster

Над Москвой. Часть 2. Фото: Максим.. | Военный Осведомитель | VK


----------



## mlody89

WArsaw


----------



## @Life

Rotterdam, cant wait for the Zalmhaven (215m) to show up in the skyline! 

_DSC3405 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Sochi:*

Sochi city by Dmitriy Chigarev, on Flickr
Sochi by Dmitry Sakharov, on Flickr

E V E N I N G by Dmitriy Chigarev, on Flickr


----------



## GammaHamster

St. Petersburg









































Stanislav Zaburdaev | VK


----------



## A.Whiskey

KA-52 Beauty of a helicopters.


----------



## DocentX

*Krakow 







*
















[Kraków] Mało oryginalne panoramy Krakowa


Ojej, @harpuna?...to chyba muszę przestać. Dzięki za przestrogę.




www.skyscrapercity.com





















source : [Kraków] Unity Tower (102,5m) - U/C (35 200 m²)

*Gdansk*



























source : [Oliwa - CPU] Inwestycje biurowe: Alchemia, Olivia...

*Wroclaw*









source : [Centrum Południowe] ul. Powstańców Śląskich 45-71 Skanska
















[Wrocław] Panoramy i zdjęcia lotnicze


To jest pylon mostu AOW:) Tutaj na drugim zdjęciu widać to dokładnie. Po prawej to wiadomo a co to jest to po lewej?




www.skyscrapercity.com





*Szczecin*









source : [Szczecin] JWC Hanza Tower [104m/28k]

*Lodz*

























[Łódź ●] NCŁ: Brama Miasta







www.skyscrapercity.com




































[Łódź ●] Hotel Hampton by Hilton i biurowiec Piotrkowska...


O ile zgadzam się co do ogólnej oceny Piotra M., o tyle Twoje argumenty o tym, że jego można nazwać "burakiem" (no i jeszcze teraz Lenina "chamem") a już kogoś innego "nikim" nie można, uważam za czysto nielogiczne. xkk nieważne co, nieważne jak, nazywanie kogokolwiek: "burakiem", "chamem"...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Erhan

500px


----------



## Bonus1

Warszawa


----------



## Bonus1




----------



## CotCat

Wrocław


----------



## marcobruls

yall love antenna's in warsaw dont you  Are the heights of the buildings there with or without all those antennas?


----------



## A Chicagoan

It depends on the building. In cases where an antenna can catapult a building's height to supertall status, they make sure to count it in the height.


----------



## LinkD-2ME

Nice Warsaw skyscrapers under construction!!


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Birmingham:*
Birmingham Skyline by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Skyline by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Skyline from the Moseley Road Baths, Balsall Heath by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


----------



## WUNDER-BAUM

A Chicagoan said:


> It depends on the building. In cases where an antenna can catapult a building's height to supertall status, they make sure to count it in the height.


Do you count antenas of Sears Tower to its height ?


----------



## A Chicagoan

WUNDER-BAUM said:


> Do you count antenas of Sears Tower to its height ?


Unfortunately not. However, the very ugly, telecommunications equipment showing antenna of the One World Trade Center is counted, in order to reach the "symbolic" height of 1776 feet!


----------



## A.Whiskey

del


----------



## Tyron

Frankfurt

Already a bit older (2017) but i love the perspective:


----------



## IThomas

*Milano*

Contrasti di nebbia e azzurro by Diego Avanzi
Milano emerge dalla nebbia by Diego Avanzi








Paul Pablo








Paul Pablo








Marta Cantoni








Urban Up Unipol


----------



## masala

Trains and MIBC


----------



## cardiff

Millwall Inner Dock by RJS London, on Flickr

London river scene by RJS London, on Flickr

Dramatic sky over Canary Wharf by RJS London, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Wildlife and views from Croydon by Kevin Oakhill, on Flickr

Canary Wharf Skyline by Adam Bien, on Flickr

Buildings of modern London by Teseum, on Flickr

DSC_8321_ by jhellender, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM
Rotterdam seen from approx. 40 km away*
Rotterdam seen from approx. 40 km away by Dannis van der Heiden, on Flickr

Rotterdam Cityscape by Dannis van der Heiden, on Flickr

Rotterdam CS station square by Dannis van der Heiden, on Flickr


*THE HAGUE*

The Hague city scape by Dannis van der Heiden, on Flickr

*
LIEGE/LUIK
Not one the best, but definitely worth for posting*
Liège city on a rainy autumn day by Dannis van der Heiden, on Flickr


----------



## willman87

BILBAO, SPAIN








Bilbao from Artxanda Park Tamronized 







plaza Euskadi









 Sede de osakidetza -Health Center








Isozaki Atea










Garellano Towers


----------



## Bonus1

Warsaw - from my window view


----------



## Yellow Fever

*Frankfurt*

touching the sky | frankfurt, germany by KlepToGraphy, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


Frankfurt








@richie_bodo


----------



## grngmdn




----------



## RokasLT

*Klaipėda, LT















*


----------



## A.Whiskey

grngmdn said:


> Are cars the main mode of transport in Warsaw? i know you have a metro but it doesn't seem very extensive.
> 
> Looks like you could easily fit a wide cycle lane there, something we are struggling with in London because of the historical narrow roads,


If not WW2 Warsaw would have 5 lines of metro in 1973  
But Sadly WW2 happened and therefore no chance of it happening in addiction nazis destroyed all the plans of the metro during Warsaw uprising all thats left are papers of how it was supossed to look. And now we are left with 2 lines and 3rd in planning/ or aproval idk what stage but still u get the idea and its 2020. But it could of been much worse and even Warsaw could of not been rebuilt if Stalin wouldn't command so.


----------



## Atrium

der muttt said:


> 😥I've got Repetitive Strain Injury caused by scrolling past all of the Warsaw pictures 😢


Yeah bro, let's make this thread text only and remove and dissuade photography because we're all here for stimulating philosophical commentary and opinions.


----------



## wojtekbp

grngmdn said:


> Are cars the main mode of transport in Warsaw? i know you have a metro but it doesn't seem very extensive.
> 
> Looks like you could easily fit a wide cycle lane there, something we are struggling with in London because of the historical narrow roads,


Apart from the two underground metro lines, Warsaw has at least 5 rapid city-railway lines (SKM and WKD) as well as wast trams (25 lines) and buses systems (circa 250 lines).


----------



## der muttt

Atrium said:


> Yeah bro, let's make this thread text only and remove and dissuade photography because we're all here for stimulating philosophical commentary and opinions.



😰On the other hand maybe some could practice some self moderation, there's a slight selfishness implicit in overloading a thread that's supposed to encompass the whole of Europe with pictures of one city, I've nothing against Warsaw, sometimes we see too many pictures too frequently of London and Frankfurt.. If this was a North American thread I'm sure some would feel irritated if they saw endless pictures of...Calgary.


----------



## KlausDiggy

Frankfurt is still far too rare here for the size of its skyline.


----------



## Pitchoune

Brussels








IMMOBEL


----------



## RokasLT

*2 Klaipėda, LT























*


----------



## Yellow Fever

Frankfurt

Frankfurt @ night by Roi Karool, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Lyon:*
Skyline by Oxybis photos, on Flickr


----------



## Blackhavvk

A.Whiskey said:


> If not WW2 Warsaw would have 5 lines of metro in 1973
> But Sadly WW2 happened and therefore no chance of it happening in addiction nazis destroyed all the plans of the metro during Warsaw uprising all thats left are papers of how it was supossed to look. And now we are left with 2 lines and 3rd in planning/ or aproval idk what stage but still u get the idea and its 2020. But it could of been much worse and even Warsaw could of not been rebuilt if Stalin wouldn't command so.


Interesting fact: Stalin offered the Poles a choice - a skyscraper or a subway. And they chose a skyscraper.


----------



## The_Photographer

Guys your moaning about many pictures of Warsaw makes me laugh. There were so many pictures of Paris and Frankfurt published some time ago before Warsaw booming and nobody was moaning... Children


----------



## Bonus1

autorstwa Bronco






















Photo by martm? (SkyscraperCity)


----------



## Dusty Hare

^^ Warsaw....so good we get the pictures twice


----------



## grngmdn

Blackhavvk said:


> Interesting fact: Stalin offered the Poles a choice - a skyscraper or a subway. And they chose a skyscraper.


Very poor choice if that's true, skyscraper benefits a few wealthy people while subway benefits millions of normal people. Who made the decision, some wealthy poles?


----------



## French-Polish_Man67

der muttt said:


> 😰On the other hand maybe some could practice some self moderation, there's a slight selfishness implicit in overloading a thread that's supposed to encompass the whole of Europe with pictures of one city, I've nothing against Warsaw, sometimes we see too many pictures too frequently of London and Frankfurt.. If this was a North American thread I'm sure some would feel irritated if they saw endless pictures of...Calgary.


Just be grateful that the Polish community is keeping the whole forum alive, because when I go to the French forum, there is nobody there. Maybe the forum would not exist and you would not be able to complain about "too much Warsaw"


----------



## SoboleuS

grngmdn said:


> Very poor choice if that's true, skyscraper benefits a few wealthy people while subway benefits millions of normal people. Who made the decision, some wealthy poles?


The leaders of Polish Communist Party (PZPR), of course.
And, in fact, construction of subway started at the same time as construction of Palace of Culture, but it was halted after few years, because of technical difficulties and lack of money (only 1 km of tunnels had been built): Warsaw Metro - Wikipedia


----------



## Bonus1

Dusty Hare said:


> ^^ Warsaw....so good we get the pictures twice


And were all those photos posted earlier? Sorry, I didn't notice. I have only been looking here recently.


----------



## Dusty Hare

Bonus1 said:


> And were all those photos posted earlier? Sorry, I didn't notice. I have only been looking here recently.


No they are duplicated within your post. 

No problem though. They are great photos so thanks for sharing


----------



## Bonus1




----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*





IMG_4121 by Momo1435, on Flickr

DSC06602 by Zandvoort foto, on Flickr
DSC06606 by Zandvoort foto, on Flickr

DSC06533 by Zandvoort foto, on Flickr

Queen Elizabeth moors at Rotterdam Harbor by Jelle Verheij, on Flickr

Seabourn Ovation by Huib Smit, on Flickr


----------



## LinkD-2ME

Classical Rotterdam skyline. One of the best in europe!!


----------



## SASH

^^
Cheers

Agree with you. The best thing about the skyline of Rotterdam is the 35 years high-rise history. The future plans look pretty good. North and south bank skyline will be "connected". Lots of gaps are being filled up with mid and high-rises. Some U/C right now and plenty in the planning. The best thing is, one skyscraper U/C and in about 3-5 years 3 or 4 more to follow. In about 10 years Rotterdam will be a vibrant city, due to the fact most high-rises and skyscrapers have a residential function or will be mixed use and will have public spaces with shops and restaurants at the ground floor level.


----------



## cardiff

Park cycling by Alistair Hall, on Flickr

London skyline by Alistair Hall, on Flickr

Spring sky over Canary Wharf by RJS London, on Flickr


----------



## GammaHamster

Moscow. New highrise development - Prime Park.









Аэрофотосъёмка


----------



## drawabeats

Warsaw


----------



## marcobruls

Nice casual 25 lane road running through your cozy moscow neighborhood.


----------



## anubis1234

marcobruls said:


> Nice casual 25 lane road running through your cozy moscow neighborhood.


Someone is jealous that post soviet Warsaw has a better skyline than roterdam  you can see it in his every post about Warsaw. Cute


----------



## marcobruls

Hey man dont accuse me of being from rotterdam wth 0.o


----------



## A Chicagoan

anubis1234 said:


> Someone is jealous that post soviet Warsaw has a better skyline than roterdam  you can see it in his every post about Warsaw. Cute


And someone has constant need for validation that Warsaw has a better skyline than other cities.


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw
















@Maciej Siekierski








DonRasel








@PaweŁ Loroch








@Dawid Mroziñski


----------



## GammaHamster

marcobruls said:


> Nice casual 25 lane road running through your cozy moscow neighborhood.


Let's not spread fake news, there are only 21 lanes!


----------



## LinkD-2ME

For me, Rotterdam has the potential to be king of europe regarding its skyline.
I think if it had mayba at least two 200+ meter towers then i think its possible.
It certainly has density! And it looks a very user friendly city.


----------



## GammaHamster

New developments near Moscow City - Red Side and City Park

































RedSide – жилой квартал премиум-класса в Пресненском районе









https://saldonin.ru








БС: City Park | 75,3 м 21-6 эт | строится


----------



## cardiff




----------



## SASH

marcobruls said:


> Hey man dont accuse me of being from rotterdam wth 0.o


----------



## marcobruls

Well at least it wasnt amsterdam...


----------



## marcobruls

LinkD-2ME said:


> For me, Rotterdam has the potential to be king of europe regarding its skyline.
> I think if it had mayba at least two 200+ meter towers then i think its possible.
> It certainly has density! And it looks a very user friendly city.


There is a 200+ uc ROTTERDAM | De Zalmhaven | 212m | 696ft | 58 fl | U/C omg im posting rotterdam stuff; sash look away


----------



## anubis1234

For me Rotterdam has the greatest potential in Europe when we talk about best skyline in Europe (the Netherlands has huge population density, big economy etc) and at the same time i wonder why this potential is not used and it looks like it looks. Law governing urban planning, that's the reason?


----------



## KlausDiggy

Sadam95 said:


> If you didn't care about supertall skyscrapers, Rotterdam has the potential to create one of the best skylines and densely in Europe, they're 3rd most in terms of 100m+ skyscrapers building, only followed by Moscow and London which is far more impressive when you look at the size of Rotterdam.


What makes you think that Rotterdam is in 3rd place in terms of 100m highrise development?
Paris, Frankfurt and even Warsaw have more projects under construction.

Or have I missed something?


----------



## grngmdn

London


----------



## GammaHamster

Dusty Hare said:


> One thing that did make me laugh in your post was when you referred to the Russian government in one sentence and then 'he' in the next.


He meant Moscow's mayor Sergey Sobyanin. Our previous mayor Yuri Luzhkov was a man of unsophisticated tastes, he liked everything big, shiny and pompous. While it was fortunate for skyscraper development, it aslo resulted in lot of dumb, ugly shit being built all over Moscow (including ridiculous 20-lane highways mentioned a couple pages back).

Now, our current mayor is a much more educated man in matters of urbanism, his administration promotes a more modern approach in developing the city based on following the example of western countries. This is not a strict policy, reducing the ammount of highrise development is encouraged, but developers in turn are furiously pushing back against it through lobbyist. The main point of contention is of course highrise soviet style appartment blocks, not skyscrapers like in Moscow City. From what i have seen our current government is more or less neutral on the question of expanding Moscow City.

There probably will be more towers built in Moscow City, but skyscraper boom of 00-s is unlikely to be repeated.


----------



## Base in the place

So many clusters in London, awesome, at least ten I can think of now


----------



## IThomas

*Milano*


















Michele Falzone








Paul Pablo








Mitaka Harizanov








Alberto Fanelli


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## KlausDiggy

Best picture of Warsaw so far.


----------



## fatih girgin

İzmir


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

KlausDiggy said:


> Best picture of Warsaw so far.


And with the most North American vibe so far, so to speak


----------



## der muttt

London, stolen from The Standard or somewhere...

A lot of people in the UK don't like it but I actually think that from that angle that's the best and most unique skyline in Europe...or maybe Moscow has that title?


----------



## Dusty Hare

der muttt said:


> View attachment 147576
> 
> 
> London, stolen from The Standard or somewhere...
> 
> A lot of people in the UK don't like it but I actually think that from that angle that's the best and most unique skyline in Europe...or maybe Moscow has that title?


Agree with you. The only issue is the monstrosity that is 20 Fenchurch Street which let's the whole thing down.


----------



## GammaHamster

Dusty Hare said:


> The only issue is the monstrosity that is 20 Fenchurch Street which let's the whole thing down.


I actually really like it.


----------



## der muttt

I like 20 Fenchurch St as well. Almost any building of that size is going to look awkward in that position detached from the rest of the cluster except maybe the Gherkin.


----------



## KlausDiggy

mulattokid said:


> From this angle, the city is a video clip. Waiting forever for somebody to press play.....



DSC03409 by Geogregor*, auf Flickr


----------



## Blackhavvk

BME skyline 2013 : Paris vs Frankfurt. Moscow and London also good. Istambul and Warsaw is so perspective!
BME skyline 2020 : Moscow vs London. Paris and Frankfurt also good. Istambul and Warsaw is so perspective!


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Genoa:*
on the bench by Fabio Buzzichini, on Flickrthe sweetest thing by Fabio Buzzichini, on Flickr


----------



## Dusty Hare

der muttt said:


> I like 20 Fenchurch St as well. Almost any building of that size is going to look awkward in that position detached from the rest of the cluster except maybe the Gherkin.


That's the problem with it. It is totally inappropriate for its position and stands out like a sore thumb. The only thing that will make it look better are more buildings closer to it to draw it into the cluster but that's not going to happen soon.


----------



## IThomas

*Milano*









GediVisual








The Mind of Jae








Andrea Cherchi








Mitaka Harizanov








Mitaka Harizanov








The Mind of Jae








Francesco Langiulli








Mitaka Harizanov








Mitaka Harizanov


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw
















@ *[USER = 1432490] Jaromir123 [/ USER]*








[USER = 1033] @Piotr [/ USER] Zarychta


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Bonn*


The sun teaches... by Lato-Pictures, auf Flickr


2018-01-14_Posttower_UN-3367 by Nils Wüstefeld, auf Flickr


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw








shot.empire


----------



## Davidinho

Alexey is probably one of the best photographers of Moscow.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CAdRr4jnQYK/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CAlJgN6HXJ2/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B_VEWuXHif5/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B-4qqv8n3o3/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B-AZw-RH6Iu/


----------



## Davidinho

Alexey


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB965zhKH40i/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB7i-H5Cn92L/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B08ykwXHi2b/


__
http://instagr.am/p/BxvJx0tHOmC/


__
http://instagr.am/p/BnmMxAwh69F/


----------



## A Chicagoan

Davidinho said:


> Alexey is probably one of the best photographers of Moscow.


I seem to remember he created an SSC account, some time before we transitioned to the new photo-unfriendly site.


----------



## Bonus1




----------



## Bonus1




----------



## Axelferis

*INSTAPARIS*


__
http://instagr.am/p/BoT_n_flmFy/


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bl3ReWpBwaY/


__
http://instagr.am/p/BqVSwSllQCQ/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B83f5FogkYC/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B05LwfqiTGF/


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:

Frankfurt am Main by Werner Funk, auf Flickr


----------



## SE9

Nice Frankfurt perspective!


----------



## Tyron

Another Frankfurt pic

Mono_Pano_Moonrise--2 by hanslook, on Flickr


----------



## The_Photographer

If Moscow build some mid-rise towers to surround already outstanding cluster it would be number 1 skyline in Europe. If Warsaw build at least 2 more towers heights between 230 - 250 to roof then in my opinion its skyline would be even better than Paris and Frankfurt. I think Warsaw did amazing progress and I would even say that is on pair with Frankfurt in terms of the feel of the skyline. I wish they build better quality towers tho. London is amazing and number 1 but I wish they stop spreading these towers allover the place. The Canary Wharf cluster on its own is better than most of the skylines in Europe.


----------



## Tyron

Frankfurt Westhafen 

Frankfurt Westhafen by Robert K, on Flickr


----------



## Tyron

Frankfurt Osthafen

Frankfurt Osthafen by Robert K, on Flickr


----------



## A.Whiskey

Warsaw Modern skyscrapers that were built and are being build right now are top when it comes to quality and design, there are some ugly,poor in design and bad quality towers built after communism(and in communism but some towers at that time were rlly nice but only a few) fell but i hope they will be covered by the modern ones and maybe in the future demolished for higher in height and quality towers.


----------



## Dusty Hare

The_Photographer said:


> If Moscow build some mid-rise towers to surround already outstanding cluster it would be number 1 skyline in Europe. If Warsaw build at least 2 more towers heights between 230 - 250 to roof then in my opinion its skyline would be even better than Paris and Frankfurt. I think Warsaw did amazing progress and I would even say that is on pair with Frankfurt in terms of the feel of the skyline. I wish they build better quality towers tho. London is amazing and number 1 but I wish they stop spreading these towers allover the place. The Canary Wharf cluster on its own is better than most of the skylines in Europe.


Moscow's already pretty serious and it's got some proper height, way above all other European cities. But you are correct, it does need some midrises. 

Warsaw is looking all the more impressive by the day. I think it's got some way to go to surpass Paris and Frankfurt though (and don't forget that these cities are also building). Paris has the advantage of being.....Paris. 

Londons spreading out of its towers is not for everyone but it gives us something different. What we are seeing now is growing clusters and not random towers. We have plenty of mid-rise too and I think you will see that sone of these clusters sort of merge into each other. It should be fairly epic.


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*











Via David Zisky

__
http://instagr.am/p/CAj-s3CF1J8/


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw

__
http://instagr.am/p/CAlb4SWo4_Q/


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*
A London skyline by g&sphotography, on FlickrSouthwark Bridge and the City at golden hour by Bex Walton, on Flickr


----------



## The_Photographer

Dusty Hare said:


> Moscow's already pretty serious and it's got some proper height, way above all other European cities. But you are correct, it does need some midrises.
> 
> Warsaw is looking all the more impressive by the day. I think it's got some way to go to surpass Paris and Frankfurt though (and don't forget that these cities are also building). Paris has the advantage of being.....Paris.
> 
> Londons spreading out of its towers is not for everyone but it gives us something different. What we are seeing now is growing clusters and not random towers. We have plenty of mid-rise too and I think you will see that sone of these clusters sort of merge into each other. It should be fairly epic.


,, Paris has the advantage of being... Paris ,, - Well... 10 years ago yes I agree but these days Paris is changed a lot and not really for better.


----------



## masala




----------



## mlody89

Warsaw

__
http://instagr.am/p/CAnQdhfHbIx/


----------



## Metufer

*Montreal*








*Don'f forget to check up my instagram! *
Jerry (@metoufer) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## A Chicagoan

Montreal is not a European skyline . . .


----------



## IThomas

*Milan*









Mitaka Harizanov








Mitaka Harizanov










*** Yesterday, Milan's skyline was colored with the colors of the Italian flag 

The Italian Air Force has started to perform a special show to raise the country's morale. Named "Abbraccio Tricolore" (Tricolor Hug), the tour will end in Rome on June 2, in occasion of the Republic Day. The Frecce Tricolori, according to the program, will fly over all the Italian regions to symbolically embrace all the country as a sign of unity, solidarity and recovery after the Covid-19 health crisis. The Frecce have also flied over Codogno, in Lombardy, where the first COVID-19 patient was diagnosed in Italy.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

A Chicagoan said:


> Montreal is not a European skyline . . .


Or is it?


----------



## Dusty Hare

Skopje/Скопје said:


> Or is it?


No, its not


----------



## der muttt

It MUST be, it's a lot lot closer than Vladivostock which is in China or somewhere and and we see very nice pictures from Vladivostock sometimes...

London to Montreal--3.427 miles.

London to Vladivostock--7,354 miles.

AND they speak French and English in Montreal (how European is that) and have a proper European alphabet.


----------



## Pickun




----------



## Broodjebami

Agreed, Paris holds pretty much no credibility anymore for most people. It’s probably the worst European city I’ve been to when it comes to safety, maintenance and pretty much everything else. And I’ve been to quite some cities.


----------



## der muttt

masala said:


>


I LOVE this cluster not just because it's very tall, it actually has some style.


----------



## Architecture_

London:


__
http://instagr.am/p/B-Pe8f_nJBX/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B2v0j7tn5I-/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B7QHDTrH9p-/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B5QnasfHe4q/


----------



## Davidinho

der muttt said:


> It MUST be, it's a lot lot closer than Vladivostock which is in China or somewhere and and we see very nice pictures from Vladivostock sometimes...
> 
> London to Montreal--3.427 miles.
> 
> London to Vladivostock--7,354 miles.
> 
> AND they speak French and English in Montreal (how European is that) and have a proper European alphabet.


Be careful with distances and alphabets. Europe started from Athens, not London  and Cyrillic script is slightly transformed Greek alphabet. BTW how does Canada rank in UEFA?


----------



## JeffM

Broodjebami said:


> Agreed, Paris holds pretty much no credibility anymore for most people. It’s probably the worst European city I’ve been to when it comes to safety, maintenance and pretty much everything else. And I’ve been to quite some cities.



What ?? 

I don't understand what you are trying to say ? 

Paris is Paris. 

It's surely the best ? Only London can compete with Paris.


----------



## JeffM

der muttt said:


> I LOVE this cluster not just because it's very tall, it actually has some style.



Where is it ?


----------



## Dober_86

der muttt said:


> It Vladivostock which is in China


Oh cool, I din't know that. Kudos to geography classes of your country.



der muttt said:


> AND they speak French and English in Montreal (how European is that) and have a proper European alphabet.


They are not derogatory towards others, those Western European elves. 

Tell about "a proper European alphabet" to a Greek or Bulgarian person.


----------



## der muttt

erm...proper European TIMEZONE, I meant "timezone"...damn typos.


----------



## Mistogun

Moscow



Izus67 said:


> H18A9539 by Said Aminov, on Flickr
> H18A9761 by Said Aminov, on Flickr
> H18A9487 by Said Aminov, on Flickr


----------



## A.Whiskey

Paris isynt Paris no more thats not something shocking or new to some people.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:

Frankfurt Skyline by Oliver Schmitz, auf Flickr


----------



## Dusty Hare

A.Whiskey said:


> Paris isynt Paris no more thats not something shocking or new to some people.


When I was there last year I could have sworn it was Paris.


----------



## Bonus1

Warsaw








28.05.2020


----------



## bl0ndas

*Warsaw*
*POLAND ON AIR 2020*
The highest skyscraper in the european union is being built in Warsaw

building *Varso Tower 310 m*


----------



## A Chicagoan

Wow, it's a whole page of Warsaw!









Let's change that!

*London:*
Dusk city skyline, London by Steve Franklin, on FlickrCanary Wharf: Skyliner Freedom by Jacob Marriott, on Flickr


----------



## LinkD-2ME

I can see the polish are proud of their skyline.


----------



## YalnızAdam

I can see the British are proud of their skyline.


----------



## streetscapeer

*Paris*









Source


----------



## marcobruls

"*And that over there is the highest tower in the EU*" 

"_which one?_"

"*well you cant see it cause its behind other buildings of the same height; but you see that 80meter antenna sticking out?*"

"_yeah_"

"*well thats it*"


----------



## jackwis

marcobruls said:


> "*And that over there is the highest tower in the EU*"
> 
> "_which one?_"
> 
> "*well you cant see it cause its behind other buildings of the same height; but you see that 80meter antenna sticking out?*"
> 
> "_yeah_"
> 
> "*well thats it*"


Here we go again... Can’t someone ban people like this? Yes, we all know - Warsaw has Varso with 80m spire/antenna/whatever, we all know Rotterdam’s skyline looks like shitty post-soviet city, we also had many discussions about superiority of London over Paris or Moscow over _put any city here... _ Btw is Yekaterinburg still Europe? Or Istanbul? It’s just boring, lets enjoy the photos of all cool skylines posted here.


----------



## A Chicagoan

jackwis said:


> Here we go again... Can’t someone ban people like this? Yes, we all know - Warsaw has Varso with 80m spire/antenna/whatever, we all know Rotterdam’s skyline looks like shitty post-soviet city, we also had many discussions about superiority of London over Paris or Moscow over _put any city here... _ Btw is Yekaterinburg still Europe? Or Istanbul? It’s just boring, lets enjoy the photos of all cool skylines posted here.


It was just a joke . . . and a pretty funny one too. Why don't we just enjoy whatever funny jokes our fellow users come up with?


----------



## LinkD-2ME

YalnızAdam said:


> I can see the British are proud of their skyline.


Yes you are right, we a proud of our skyline!!!


----------



## YalnızAdam

I am proud of your skyline, too .


LinkD-2ME said:


> Yes you are right, we a proud of our skyline!!!


----------



## JeffM

jackwis said:


> Here we go again... Can’t someone ban people like this? Yes, we all know - Warsaw has Varso with 80m spire/antenna/whatever, we all know Rotterdam’s skyline looks like shitty post-soviet city, we also had many discussions about superiority of London over Paris or Moscow over _put any city here... _ Btw is Yekaterinburg still Europe? Or Istanbul? It’s just boring, lets enjoy the photos of all cool skylines posted here.



Excellent post. These are skyline threads. I like Rotterdam. I like Warsaw. I like it when Vilnius or Vienna are posted. Berlin was good to look at recently. Lets just enjoy the variety and quality of skylines we have in Europe.If someone prefers the amazing Moscow cluster to the amazing Canary Wharf, then that's great.It's all differing opinions and respecting the differences.


----------



## LinkD-2ME

YalnızAdam said:


> I am proud of your skyline, too .


I know, everyone is proud of my skyline!!


----------



## A.Whiskey

marcobruls said:


> "*And that over there is the highest tower in the EU*"
> 
> "_which one?_"
> 
> "*well you cant see it cause its behind other buildings of the same height; but you see that 80meter antenna sticking out?*"
> 
> "_yeah_"
> 
> "*well thats it*"


HAHA soo funny you got em...
Everyone knows its a 80m spire for over 4 years now since the announcement of construction no point in repeating cringy jokes for no reason.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

LinkD-2ME said:


> I know, everyone is proud of my skyline!!


You are one very proud owner of a skyline, sir.


----------



## LinkD-2ME

Damn right!!! ^^^


----------



## Bonus1

*Warsaw:














*
Central downtown and Wola district skyline, 29.05.2020 by me


----------



## Axelferis

I’m getting fed up with Warsaw propaganda. Sorry it looks like a « bot » attitude to have a stand alone page with the same city .


----------



## fatih girgin

İstanbul ❤


----------



## madmax1982

Paris - TGI (Tribunalde Grande Instance) :


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Frankfurt:*
PGH50260 by klangcharakter, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Imo London is the number 1 currently

Canary Wharf from 120 Fenchurch Street - London by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr


----------



## Darryl

I want to criticize for the competition and "dick measuring" too, but the thread title is "BEST Modern European skylines" not "let's celebrate everyone's skyline and not compete" so it's kinda built into the title. Gets annoying though.


----------



## PskylL




----------



## fatih girgin

İstanbul.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


Skyline Frankfurt by Buskopf, auf Flickr


----------



## der muttt

Nine Elms London.

DSC03174 by Geogregor*, on Flickr.


----------



## TheUnit

PskylL said:


> View attachment 169424


Am I the only one who truly hates that building?


----------



## PskylL

I also hate that building, but because it is between Montmarte and Champs Elysée.


----------



## Vedymin

TheUnit said:


> Am I the only one who truly hates that building?


Yes you proly are... for the design is of good quality, Renzo Piano doing a pretty decent job
It's not he building that is an issue here but as mentioned above the location at Clichy-Batignolles that makes the eye sore Montparnasse style... the building should have integrated the La Defense cluster
I believe this thread would be boring like hell if it only contained snapshots thrown off their context. Being a pan-European one it's important to underscore the story behind the building's construction. Same applies to the dynamics underlying a city's skyline. Far from being static mineral entities, they are organic superstructures growing along a storyline


----------



## fatih girgin

İstanbul


----------



## maykies

PskylL said:


> I also hate that building, but because it is between Montmarte and Champs Elysée.
> 
> View attachment 171120



ur comments are actually funny and perfect to illustrate how touchy building skyscrapers in Paris can be. a few days ago there was a discussion on the fact that Paris was blocked in the past blablabla. The problem is that Paris is Paris and unlike London (partly destroyed during the war) the architectural homogeneity makes it very difficult to integrate towers in the center of the French capital. Since the trauma of the Montparnasse tower, Parisians have been cautious (rightly so) in building towers in the center of Paris. We will see how the new clusters will integrate into the landscape. The effect of this reluctance with the towers gives an image of a slowdown in the influence of paris, but more than ever paris has attracted and built since 2018 almost twice as many offices as London (2.3 M m² of office space for Greater Paris VS 1.1 M for Greater London in 2019). The difference is that London is building high while Paris is building a lot of low rise buildings due to the disillusionment of Parisians for skyscrapers, things are changing, however.


----------



## mlody89

Warszawa przez POLANDONAIR
(screenshot)


----------



## cardiff




----------



## Dusty Hare

^^ awesome London. Got to say that my home city has never looked better in my lifetime (not that it doesn't have it's faults)


----------



## GammaHamster

St. Petersburg









Станислав Забурдаев


----------



## cardiff

Manchester


----------



## hipi(sk)

Bratislava pop 450k - you can click on screenshots to enlarge


----------



## IThomas

* Milano *
Porta Nuova / CityLife









Orcokahn








Urbanfile








Andrea Cherchi








Andrea Cherchi








Dimitar Harizanov








Andrea Cherchi








Urbanfile








Urbanfile








Urbanfile








Dimitar Harizanov








Giuditta Colombo​


----------



## vincent1746

Paris :


----------



## cancan-izmir

İzmir, Türkiye


----------



## Davidinho

Europe has such a lot of cities to be proud of and London is the one to be proud of because of the skyline.


----------



## bl0ndas

LinkD-2ME said:


> I can see the polish are proud of their skyline.






*Poland has a rich and difficult history.
Yes, Polish people* *are proud because it was possible to rebuild the capital in such a short time.*


----------



## fatih girgin

İstanbul


----------



## Bonus1

It looks like it could be the whole city. 


cardiff said:


>


London docks...

We ask for a current photo


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Paris La Défense
















































 
















































Arthur Weidmann*


----------



## Bonus1

Yes, I am proud of my city's skyline.




































by me, 31.05-01.06.2020


----------



## CikaPera

Belgrade, as the exterior work on the Ušće towers nears end:





(source: beobuild.rs forum)


----------



## Tyron

*Frankfurt* (taken last year) *by *German user* EastGrey. Thanks! *


----------



## Tyron

KlausDiggy said:


> ^^On the river view, Omniturm, Taunusturm and Winx have been added in this decade.
> There are also Tower 185, Grand Tower, Marienturm, and One Forty West which are not or only partially visible.
> And with project "Four", this perspective will change dramatically in the near future.


That's right. This is in fact one of the most popular perspectives for tourists and visitors but the "disadvantage" is that you can only see a major part of the banking cluster. Many towers of this cluster and most of the towers located near trade fair are not or only partially visible, since they are covered by this dominant skyscraper wall.

However, both clusters are becoming denser and will probably also merge in the future. A third main cluster could be developed in the area around the European Central Bank headquarters if politics is willing to do that.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Rotterdam:*
panora vroeg by hneven, on Flickr


----------



## Tyron

Benidorm

Benidorm skyline by Jose, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Lyon*


21022019-Lyon Depuis Fourvière _DSC-00046-Modifier by Eliane Dominguez, auf Flickr


----------



## Davidinho

Early spring and early summer in Moscow:






saldonin.ru - Walk with me around the world


Walk with me around the world




saldonin.ru


----------



## fatih girgin

İstanbul


----------



## Vedymin

BXL - De Noordwijk










Source: Dipeco










General Cityscape:













































Source: Everest Media 19


----------



## JeffM

Rotterdam could be north america.. 
Warsaw building unique skyline. 
Moscow just awesome . 
Frankfurt in the above pics .. wow 
London and Paris so extraordinary


Europe doing well.


----------



## A Chicagoan

JeffM said:


> Rotterdam could be north america..


In the picture I posted, I think it also resembles Chinese cities a lot, in terms of the skyline layout, not the architecture.


----------



## vincent1746

Paris :


----------



## French-Polish_Man67

Warsaw by BMB Drone :


----------



## 4miGO!!!

Evrasia 99911 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Чуть-чуть летней и жаркой Москвы. | Andrey Kryshev | VK
> 
> 
> Чуть-чуть летней и жаркой Москвы.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vk.com


...


----------



## KlausDiggy




----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt, Germany*








Frankfurt Sunset by Thomas Risse on 500px


----------



## Bonus1




----------



## A Chicagoan

*Rotterdam:*
Blue hour in Rotterdam by Wim van de Sande, on Flickr

Noordereiland by Wouter Bregman, on Flickr

Rijnhavenbrug by Harro, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London, UK*








Juxtaposition: Wapping by Nigel Buckner on 500px









City of London by Daniel Nicholson on 500px









London Skyline by Sokari. eu on 500px








Dominos by Ian Hunter on 500px









Canary Wharf District by Sokari. eu on 500px
First Light... by Aleem Yousaf, trên Flickr








Light by Lukasz Owsieniecki on 500px


----------



## Bonus1

Wharfattan?...


----------



## Dusty Hare

Bonus1 said:


> Wharfattan?...
> View attachment 219811


Not yet


----------



## RokasLT

*Vilnius







*


----------



## Bonus1

Dusty Hare said:


> Not yet


Almost. 
One Canada Square sounds like Three World Financial Center. They are both Cesar Pelli's work. The rest also seems a bit like lower Manhattan.


----------



## madmax1982

Vedymin said:


> I used to be severely critical of Paris but I have to say the imminent advent of The Link (242m), Hekla (220m), Sisters (229m & 131m) and Jardins de l'Arche (206m) is a game changer
> 
> Furthermore, the intricate network of tunnels, stairways, elevators, underground spaces that structure La Defense's concrete slab is unique in the world


If you don't restrict Paris to La Defense, you can add The Duos, THE thing to follow in Paris currently before Hekla grows.
And there will be Nouvel R in the same area.


----------



## Dusty Hare

Bonus1 said:


> Almost.
> One Canada Square sounds like Three World Financial Center. They are both Cesar Pelli's work. The rest also seems a bit like lower Manhattan.


Little bit of bulking up to do don't you think?


----------



## streetscapeer

People really underestimate just how big, tall, and dense even just Lower Manhattan is. Sure, One Canada Square does resemble the World Financial Center, but it will take much, much more to use the term Wharfhatttan, imo (even if just considering Lower Manhattan).


----------



## der muttt

I don't think anybody in Britain will ever seriously call Canary Wharf "Wharfhattan" except as an ironic joke.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Comparison Moscow, London, Paris, Frankfurt & Warsaw (*Com*, U/C)*


Moscow (69)London (40)Paris / La Défense (23)Frankfurt a. M. (20)Warsaw (13)*443 m*310 m231 m259 m*310 m*374 m278 m*220 m*257 m231 m354 m235 m210 m*233 m*220 m345 m*233 m*194 m208 m*202 m*339 m230 m187 m200 m*195 m*309 m225 m185 m200 m192 m*302 m*220 m184 m*191 m*187 m302 m*216 m**180 m*190 m*180 m**283 m**215 m*179 m186 m165 m268 m*205 m*178 m185 m164 m*267 m**204 m*178 m*178 m*159 m*267 m*200 m171 m172 m159 m*267 m*200 m167 m170 m*155 m*264 m*200 m*167 m170 m*257 m*190 m165 m166 m257 m*187 m*162 m159 m246 m183 m161 m155 m245 m*182 m*160 m155 m243 m181 m160 m155 m239 m180 m155 m154 m239 m*177 m*155 m*215 m*172 m152 m213 m*168 m*151 m206 m*168 m**195 m**168 m**193 m**168 m*192 m164 m192 m163 m191 m*163 m**191 m**161 m**191 m*161 m188 m160 m*182 m*156 m*179 m**155 m*177 m153 m176 m153 m176 m151 m176 m151 m*176 m**151 m**176 m*150 m*176 m*175 m172 m172 m168 m*168 m**165 m**165 m*165 m165 m*162 m*162 m160 m160 m160 m160 m156 m156 m156 m156 m156 m156 m155 m155 m155 m153 m151 m*150 m**150 m*


----------



## IThomas

*.
Milano*​








Marco Fontana








Miles Away








sajotto








paul pablo








Dimitar Harizanov








Davide Greco








sajotto








sajotto







Miles Away​


----------



## mlody89

Warszawa

__
http://instagr.am/p/CBl4Xy0HLC5/


----------



## Axelferis

What is the 310m tower mentionned in Warsaw chart??


----------



## cancan-izmir

*İzmir, Turkey*

I took today,


----------



## gstark0

Axelferis said:


> What is the 310m tower mentionned in Warsaw chart??


Varso Tower, currently under construction.


----------



## vincent1746

Paris :














































































































Vincent Mtct


----------



## mlody89

gstark0 said:


> Varso Tower, currently under construction.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:

Flug über Frankfurt by Daniela Falkenau, auf Flickr



Flug über Frankfurt by Daniela Falkenau, auf Flickr



Flug über Frankfurt by Daniela Falkenau, auf Flickr


----------



## alexeiefimov

Moscow:


----------



## Bonus1




----------



## JeffM

der muttt said:


> I don't think anybody in Britain will ever seriously call Canary Wharf "Wharfhattan" except as an ironic joke.


I dont think anybody in the UK really cares apart from a few geeks on this forum


----------



## JeffM

cities not seen enough on here 

1. Belgrade
2 Amsterdam
3 Berlin
4 Athens
5 Rome
6 Lisbon
7 Zagreb
8 Marseille
9 Zurich
10 Budapest


Conversely 

1. london
2 Frankfurt
3 Rotterdam
4 Moscow
5 warsaw
6 paris 


we are all intimately acquainted with by now 😀


----------



## JBsam

Well it does make sense. The first groups of cities' aren't exactly known for their modern skylines, but for their historic ones.

It would be a real shame to see Budapest and Rome being flooded with skyscrapers that could destroy their iconic historical landmarks.


----------



## Erlenberg

^^ The cluster doesn't have to be in the city center, it could be like La Défense, Canary Wharf, Moskva City or Cuatro Torres BA


----------



## redcode

*Dublin*
Dublin by Artem Denisov, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Düsseldorf *
Düsseldorf by Michael Schaaf, trên Flickr


----------



## Tyron

With the Elbtower (on the right) Hamburg will soon get its first skyscraper and could then pop up a bit more often in this threat too.









Source


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*
Nature Light Painting... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

London June 19 2020 by seantgUK, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

Düsseldorf is experiencing a "small" high-rise boom too.


Ando Tower | 125m | Pro
UpperNord Tower | 120m | U/C
Hochhaus am Hbf | 115m | Pro
Twist | 110m | Pro
SkyView | 105m | Pro
Gateway | 92m | Pro
Kaistraße 1 | 72m | Pro
Rhein740 | 70m | T/O
Hexagon | 70m | Pro
Win Win | 2x60m | T/O
Living Central | 3x60m | U/C
Eclipse | 60m | U/C


----------



## IThomas

JBsam said:


> Well it does make sense. The first groups of cities' aren't exactly known for their modern skylines, but for their historic ones.
> 
> It would be a real shame to see Budapest and Rome being flooded with skyscrapers that could destroy their iconic historical landmarks.


*Rome' skyscrapers never built -- two examples 😄*

In 1924, Mario Palanti (Italian expatriate and successful architect practicing in Buenos Aires, author of the two tallest buildings in the Southern Americas) had proposed design for "L'Eternale (The Eternal)", a 330 metre high skyscraper of epic proportions mooted for the historic center of Rome, a tower made of Carrara marble which was conceived to "eternalise for the centuries the work of the fascist government in the Eternal City". The tallest building in the world (of that time) was not at the service of commerce but of the citizens and the State, housing Italy's new Parliament, lecture halls, meeting rooms, a library, enormous sports facilities, lighthouse, clock, astronomical observatory, telegraph and telephone stations.


























Trilogy: a trio designed by Daniel Libeskind, some years ago. The design is a "conversation" between the 3 buildings. They stand in a close volumetric relationship, seemingly cut from one stone block (Libeskind has taken inspiration from the "concio", the fundamental architectural element of the ancient roman architecture style). The volumes fit into each other like antique building blocks creating a composition of elements that are both connected and singular. The towers were conceived to have a web of panels made of ceramics, and massive glazed garden zones hosting vertical gardens.


----------



## KlausDiggy

The first tower is epic!


----------



## JBsam

The first one would have actually been pretty good, but still torn about its position in the middle of the old city.

Here is a view from the Vatican


----------



## IThomas

The skyscraper would have been placed nearby Palazzo Montecitorio (seat of the Italian Parliament's Chamber of Deputies) and between the Pantheon and the Mausoleum of Augustus.

BTW, another "tallest thing" never built in Rome was the Libera Arch 😜


























sorry for the O.T.


----------



## IThomas

*.
N A P O L I*









Gianno Fiorito








Life Reporter​


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt







*
Good morning, Frankfurt! by Gleb Molaev on 500px








Good morning Frankfurt by Joe Willems on 500px








... the crown view ... by Marc Dickler MD-FOTOS on 500px








Frankfurt at dawn by Joe Willems on 500px


----------



## Sadam95

*London*

City of London by Hello Love skyline, on Flickr

City of London skyline by Hello Love skyline, on Flickr

London skyline by Alistair Hall, on Flickr

City of London by Hello Love skyline, on Flickr

From Canary Wharf to City of London Skyline by Hello Love skyline, on Flickr

Viewing London Skyline from Hampstead Heath by Hello Love skyline, on Flickr

The Canary Wharf skyline is seen from the Nine Elms development site in Wandsworth by Hello Love skyline, on Flickr

Canary Wharf Skyline by Hello Love skyline, on Flickr


----------



## Davidinho

^^ Not a fan of over zoomed photos, but they make London otherworldy impressive!


----------



## JeffM

JBsam said:


> Well it does make sense. The first groups of cities' aren't exactly known for their modern skylines, but for their historic ones.
> 
> It would be a real shame to see Budapest and Rome being flooded with skyscrapers that could destroy their iconic historical landmarks.


As others have said you can have dedicated zones which wont encroach upon the beauty .

It makes sense I guess, because it is a skyline thread, but there are only a few cities in Europe which can cope with such intensive photo scrutiny. Paris, Moscow and London. Maybe Istanbul too. These cities are so big and so diverse that there are always fresh angles and perspectives.

Other cities cannot cope with such scrutiny and it just gets a bit stale with the same shots put up relentlessly. Although I do appreciate folks actually putting the pics up and making the effort.


----------



## JeffM

A Chicagoan said:


> *London:*
> Nature Light Painting... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr
> 
> London June 19 2020 by seantgUK, on Flickr



That first picture is beautiful. Sometimes London does not seem like london in these pictures !


----------



## vincent1746

Paris from Parc de Saint Cloud :




































































































Vincent Mtct


----------



## Dusty Hare

JeffM said:


> That first picture is beautiful. Sometimes London does not seem like london in these pictures !


I don't know. I have been a Londoner for all of my 44 years and I still find so much beauty in London every day. Of course it is mixed in with the ugliness too. It is a city of surprises.


----------



## Bonus1




----------



## LinkD-2ME

Warsaw is getting impressive.


----------



## Erlenberg

*Lyon*










Erlenberg ©


----------



## redcode

*Hamburg*








Panorama of the Hamburg harbour near St. Pauli / Landungsbrücken by Jonas Weinitschke on 500px


----------



## Ingenioren

Tampere, Finland is starting to form a skyline. Not to bad for a small city:

Tampere by pohjolanpoluilla, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Skyline Rotterdam ... by Marc D, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

.
*M I L A N O*​








Giorgio Rizzi








Alessandro Businaro








Andrea Cherchi








Pietro Leonardi

















Dimitar Harizanov​








Andrea Cherchi​








Andrea Cherchi​








Andrea Cherchi​


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw



__ https://www.facebook.com/476877582361279/posts/3119004918148519


----------



## Vishek

Paris has by far the best skyline in Europe. Frankfurt and London both have good skylines as well. Moscow if it counts as Europe is in the top 2 with Paris.


----------



## LinkD-2ME

I think Paris has a very good skyline however it lacks a pinnacle centerpiece at the moment.
This will probably change in the near future. ^^^


----------



## masala

Moscow


----------



## Alexino

TURIN


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw by airpoland


----------



## French-Polish_Man67

LinkD-2ME said:


> I think Paris has a very good skyline however it lacks a pinnacle centerpiece at the moment.
> This will probably change in the near future. ^^^


France always had a very strong sense of urban planning and harmony, which is a pro and con at the same time. Yes, it's very well done, but at the same time it lacks a little bit of risk taking and chaos would be welcome in that case.


----------



## cardiff

Dusty Hare said:


> There is no defence of Birmingham (at least not in architectural terms).


Birmingham has some amazing historical and modern architecture and is improving all the time, the transformation around the city hall to centenary square is remarkable, how can you discount Selfridges/the Library/New Street station and many others as not worthy of note, let alone County hall/town hall/St Philips Square and many others? Its not Chester, Newcastle or Glasgow but its still impressive in parts.


----------



## Dusty Hare

cardiff said:


> Birmingham has some amazing historical and modern architecture and is improving all the time, the transformation around the city hall to centenary square is remarkable, how can you discount Selfridges/the Library/New Street station and many others as not worthy of note, let alone County hall/town hall/St Philips Square and many others? Its not Chester, Newcastle or Glasgow but its still impressive in parts.


I spent a weekend there last year. Unfortunately the presence of a few good quality buildings does not make up for the general disaster that is the city centre. 

On the plus side I had a great weekend and can honestly say that the people were as warm and friendly as I've encountered anywhere.


----------



## JeffM

Broodjebami said:


> You really took the time to do that?



This guy is obsessed


----------



## JeffM

One persons' cool city is another's hole.

Agree to disagree brothers and sisters.

The relentless fanboys on here is quite amusing though.


----------



## cardiff

Dusty Hare said:


> I spent a weekend there last year. Unfortunately the presence of a few good quality buildings does not make up for the general disaster that is the city centre.
> 
> On the plus side I had a great weekend and can honestly say that the people were as warm and friendly as I've encountered anywhere.


I had a similar impression the first time i visited the city many years ago, some really world class areas connected by poor post war developments that really brought the nice areas down, and also a lack of knowledge about the city (eg Brindley pace ad canal side is significantly far away from the main center that i did not walk there, even though it is city center) however a lot of work has been done to improve this IMO, the station and surrounds is vastly improved, i cant wait to have a wander from city hall to centenary square with all the work thats being completed there, and the historic heart and beautiful older architecture is to the north east, somewhere tourists dont go. You cant judge a city purely on its shopping street (which is decent and has some great architecture) and a couple of poor streets. I think Birmingham suffers from a ring of industry that disconnects it from its beautiful suburbs, but even this seems to eroded by developments like HS2 and eastside park (again a currently non tourist area).


----------



## marcobruls

@Life said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CBTJPRtBV-8/
> 
> View attachment 205883


----------



## madmax1982

This contest of ***** size on the previous page is so ridiculous.
And no worries, everybody got that we are on the UK-lovers page. No picture of Silex2 or context about the Part-Dieu age (no A/C inside !). I wonder why I keep checkout this page out.
Oh I know why, thanks for the St Petersburg poster. Nice  Even if no UK lover will ever say anything nice about it.


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw by my friend
Bartek Ujma


----------



## LinkD-2ME

madmax1982 said:


> This contest of *** size on the previous page is so ridiculous.
> And no worries, everybody got that we are on the UK-lovers page. No picture of Silex2 or context about the Part-Dieu age (no A/C inside !). I wonder why I keep checkout this page out.
> Oh I know why, thanks for the St Petersburg poster. Nice  Even if no UK lover will ever say anything nice about it.


Yes, ok, moving on swiftly🤔


----------



## Dusty Hare

madmax1982 said:


> This contest of *** size on the previous page is so ridiculous.
> And no worries, everybody got that we are on the UK-lovers page. No picture of Silex2 or context about the Part-Dieu age (no A/C inside !). I wonder why I keep checkout this page out.
> Oh I know why, thanks for the St Petersburg poster. Nice  Even if no UK lover will ever say anything nice about it.


UK lover here. Said many nice things previously about St Petersburg. And was disparaging about a UK city only a page or two ago.


----------



## redcode

*Madrid*








Madrid by JNKPHOTOGRAPH on 500px


----------



## grngmdn

London










@ londonviewpoints


----------



## redcode

have some more








Sunset over the city of London by Matt Rainsford on 500px








Sunset over the city of London by Matt Rainsford on 500px








London skyline by Yixing Wu on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Warsaw*








City Panorama by Bogumił Borowiak on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*








Frankfurt16.9 by Edin Osmanovic on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Kyiv







*
Dawn in Kiev. View of Paton Bridge by Denis Sergeev on 500px


----------



## marcobruls

13th century on the bottom right, 21st century just a 2 minute walk away.


Okidokio said:


> Screenshotje uit *deze* video


----------



## IThomas

*Milano *
Happy Pride 
















Andrea Cherchi








Felice Pocchiari









Andrea Cherchi

Bosco Verticale by Barbara Giacchino








Enrico Oggioni

Milano, le tre torri di City Life by Nicolò







Manuel Scrima​


----------



## Ingenioren

Someone here badmouth Scandinavia:

Oslo
Oslo view II by Thor Edvardsen, on Flickr

Göteborg: -Is growing very fast it will be totally different in a few years.
Gårda skylie 02,1 by Jonas Engberg, on Flickr


----------



## LinkD-2ME

marcobruls said:


> 13th century on the bottom right, 21st century just a 2 minute walk away.


Impressive


----------



## JeffM

3SPIRES said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I do think Paris and Frankfurt are very close and in fact changed my mind on the order. I just think the main cluster of Paris needs a 300m tower to break up the flat top effect of so many similar height towers.
> 
> I used this list on Wikipedia as minimum entry required to be considered for my top 10 I’d be interested to know what the stats are for skyscrapers on the European side of İstanbul compared to the Asian side as I tried to judge only the European side for obvious reasons.
> 
> About Milan and Benidorm I would say what Milan lacks in density it makes up for in quality and conversely what Benidorm lacks in quality it makes up for in density. Also Benidorm has a great setting with the sea in the foreground and mountains nearby in the background which should also be considered.



I think Berlin will eventually over take Frankfurt.

Paris is Paris though.

I still dont get Milan.Individual buildings . But as a skyline ??


Benidorm is a tourist resort and you could argue that coast line was much much better before the relentless onslaught of the greeeedy pursuit of the tourist dollar.


----------



## der muttt

1. Benidorm

2. Moscow.

3. London

4 Rotterdam

5. Madrid/Frankfurt/Paris


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*


















Source:STEBRU


----------



## Dusty Hare

der muttt said:


> 1. Benidorm
> 
> 2. Moscow.
> 
> 3. London
> 
> 4 Rotterdam
> 
> 5. Madrid/Frankfurt/Paris


Interesting list der mutt. Written with full sincerity?


----------



## KlausDiggy

JeffM said:


> I think Berlin will eventually over take Frankfurt.
> 
> Paris is Paris though.
> 
> I still dont get Milan.Individual buildings . But as a skyline ??
> 
> 
> Benidorm is a tourist resort and you could argue that coast line was much much better before the relentless onslaught of the greeeedy pursuit of the tourist dollar.



No doubt Berlin will get a few skyscrapers one day (Estrel, Hines & Alexander Tower), 
but it will never have such a coherent skyline like that of Frankfurt.


----------



## der muttt

Dusty Hare said:


> Interesting list der mutt. Written with full sincerity?


Of course. if i'd have been aiming for insincerity I would have stuck Manchester in there next to Madrd/frankfurt/Paris and Croydon at number 6. I chose Benidorm because of its sheer size and the fact that it is farmed by mountains,sea and sky, All the best skylines should have these natural advantages and because the whole place is built on a bedrock of British vomit.


----------



## BenjaminBern

Zürich










Source: NZZ Dominic Steinmann / Keystone










Source: Stadt Zürich.ch

Basel



MetroSilesia said:


> Bilder: MetroSilesia












Source: Immobilienbusiness.ch CRBE










Source: Baslerzeitung Florian Bärtschiger


----------



## Dusty Hare

der muttt said:


> Of course. if i'd have been aiming for insincerity I would have stuck Manchester in there next to Madrd/frankfurt/Paris and Croydon at number 6. I chose Benidorm because of its sheer size and the fact that it is farmed by mountains,sea and sky, All the best skylines should have these natural advantages and because the whole place is built on a bedrock of British vomit.


You may, of course, have ruffled a few feathers with your omission of Warsaw although I am quietly proud of your description of Benidorm being built on 'a bedrock of British vomit'. Its just gone higher my list!


----------



## werner10

^^
'British vomit' as construction material sounds even healthy (taken from an environmental standpoint)....


----------



## Axelferis

I don’t appreciate the sort of skyline a la Benidorm.


----------



## Davidinho

Minsk









source

There are plans to develop a new highrise quarter - Minsk Mir.








source


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM* (seen from the east)

Photo by (Dutch) SSC member; 'BigCrunch'


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM* (seen from the north)

_DSC4415 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

Warszawa


























Piotr Wysocki








następna wieża u / c
Skysawa


















punkt centralny









Wieża leśna









zbliżenie wola towers


----------



## IThomas

*Milano*








Giorgio Rizzi

I ♥ Milano by forastico








bruciato








Vincenzo Rusiello








Coima








SunEleven Rooftop & Plaza

Le tre torri by forastico








Elena Galimberti​


----------



## BenjaminBern

Here one more of* Züri *



Monopoly said:


> Quelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolkenwerk Zürich (@wolkenwerk_zuerich) • Instagram-Fotos und -Videos
> 
> 
> 564 Follower, 146 gefolgt, 258 Beiträge – Sieh dir Instagram-Fotos und -Videos von Wolkenwerk Zürich (@wolkenwerk_zuerich) an
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com






Manolo_B2 said:


> Mein Rundgang heute:





















thanks to Monopoly and Manolo_B2












Source: Wolkenwerk.ch


this is what *Basels* cluster could look like in the future, with some apartments and not just offices/workspaces










Source: Roche/Telebasel.ch


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## ElViejoReino

*MADRID*










__
http://instagr.am/p/CCHBCJUjmOf/


----------



## Ingenioren

The newest addition to Kirchberg, Lux

Luxembourg. Pont Rouge by Giuseppe Centioli, on Flickr

Sunset in Luxembourg Kirchberg by Giuseppe Centioli, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

Slightly different angle of London:


Cab 14 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


Cab 06 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


Cab 08 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


Cab 07 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


Cab 10 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Elevated railways offer great views in London, especially south of the river.


----------



## cardiff




----------



## SoboleuS

Warsaw seen from Modlin Fortress - 32 km away from the city center:


----------



## IThomas

Special post from Milano  After years of work, the crane has been dismantled. Il Curvo/The Curved One now completes CityLife's trio... But let's wait for the construction of a new 'gate' that leads towards one of Europe's largest pedestrian areas.
​








​








​


----------



## isaidso

That Milan building looks beautiful but makes me anxious all at the same time.


----------



## isaidso

Dusty Hare said:


> For me the best skyscraper in Europe and one of the very best in the world.


It's certainly up there.


----------



## JeffM

Milan needs more density. 

I honestly cannot see what other posters on these threads see in Milan.I may be missing something, but I cant see it.


----------



## JeffM

Dusty Hare said:


> For me the best skyscraper in Europe and one of the very best in the world.


But it's not a skyline.


----------



## JamesC

I rank Milan skyline the same as Madrid, the skyline is nothing special and these funny shaped buildings does not help.


----------



## cardiff

>


Whats in the top 10 floors? As a piece of sculpture is stunning, as a building it gives me the heebie jeebies like the ones in Madrid. Also is glass the best material for a Mediterranean climate?


----------



## LinkD-2ME

I quite like the shape of this building. Regarding Milan's skyline it is still developing and
I believe will get more denser in the future. Just give it time.


----------



## mlody89

Warszawa


----------



## werner10

Some updates from Rotterdam:









by Modular










by Modulor










by Apollo13










by rebel13









by Eric Offereins


----------



## IThomas

cardiff said:


> Whats in the top 10 floors? As a piece of sculpture is stunning, as a building it gives me the heebie jeebies like the ones in Madrid. Also is glass the best material for a Mediterranean climate?


The crown hosts a mechanical arm for cleaning facades, technical rooms, etc...










The roof instead is filled with photovoltaic panels.










The initial design, however, has changed after local engineers have solved some structural problems.
Libeskind had envisaged an external block in concrete to host the core, now the core is inside. And the tower is less curved.










Furthermore, in order to avoid the same issues as the London's Walkie Talkie, the internal facade (the one overlooking the central square) has been constructed in tiers.


----------



## ogonek

MSC
















Скайлайн / Skyline


Небо вчера буквально горело) фигурально




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Tyron

*Frankfurt - early morning








*
Source


----------



## Nikomoto

Moscow

214_7303 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr


----------



## JeffM

JamesC said:


> I rank Milan skyline the same as Madrid, the skyline is nothing special and these funny shaped buildings does not help.


Milan is a great city there is no doubt. Sometimes looking at the photos on this thread though the skyline isn't there .. but it seems like the Emperor's new clothes ... posters see Milan and maybe think big ?


----------



## 4miGO!!!

del


----------



## 4miGO!!!

del


----------



## IThomas

*Milano*









Paolo Bianchi








Claudio Marchesi








Michele Falzone








Live Webcams








Passoni Giovanni​


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Moscow














































Kirill Tsybenko (@kirilltsybenko) • Instagram photos and videos


12K Followers, 535 Following, 1,118 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Kirill Tsybenko (@kirilltsybenko)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

St. Petersburg

























Kirill Tsybenko (@kirilltsybenko) • Instagram photos and videos


12K Followers, 535 Following, 1,118 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Kirill Tsybenko (@kirilltsybenko)




instagram.com


----------



## hipi(sk)

Bratislava


----------



## Davidinho

^^ If Bratislava had a couple of really tall buildings, it would've immediately entered the league of Rotterdam and Milan. Impressive progress indeed.


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

office with a view 2020 by wimsingel, on Flickr
midden op Erasmusbrug 2020 by wimsingel, on Flickr
HNY tussen twee torens met veel windwolken 2020 by wimsingel, on Flickr


----------



## RokasLT

*VILNIUS















*


----------



## Iksward

Poznań, Poland


----------



## ElViejoReino

*LAS PALMAS DE GRAN CANARIA *


----------



## IThomas

*Napoli*


Panoramica da Posillipo Napoli by Aniello Grieco

Naples by Sir_Francis_Barney​
















Pasquale Capuozzo

Napoli by Marco Errico

Porto di Napoli - Veduta dal Vesuvio by Claudio Morabito








flavyalg ​


----------



## werner10

^^
Suddenly the name 'Dries Mertens' pops up in my mind... I wonder why?


----------



## hipi(sk)

Davidinho said:


> ^^ If Bratislava had a couple of really tall buildings, it would've immediately entered the league of Rotterdam and Milan. Impressive progress indeed.


I think Bratislava (pop 450k) will never be in category of Rotterdam and Milan. Netherlands is high density of people, the whole country is basically one city divided in several centers, and Milan is whole different category in term of population, history and economy. In case of Netherlands, currently I would compare Bratislava as close to the Hague(now seems to be smaller center than Rotterdam in term of high buildings) even though the Hague has much more optimistic future(questionable what`s gonna be real). Bratislava is more or less in category of other 500k cities such as Baltic capitals, Genova, Sarajevo and other 500k up to 1mil pop and will not exceed its level at least in the next decade even though it will belong among the leaders(with Vilnius, Hague)

Yesterday another one from Zaha Hadid got building approval even though 120m again (unfortunate height limit aproved for this city-section):

























SKY PARK by Zaha Hadid







skypark.sk






and this one 167m is U/C already, big hole in the ground construction stage:




















More information about project:









Eurovea 2 - tlačová správa a predstavenie projektu investorom


Redakčne neupravený text predstavuje projekt z pohľadu investora.




translate.google.com


----------



## REDHATT

Warsaw from fb Mr Fly Guy















































and from Miasto Stołeczne Warszawa


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## der muttt

👏Belarus is booming!


----------



## werner10

Last but not least. This is Rotterdam's current skyline - seen from The Hague:








_DSC44671 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## A.Whiskey

Where Belarus i can't see it.


----------



## megaptera

A.Whiskey said:


> Where Belarus i can't see it.


Don't feed the troll.


----------



## JeffM

megaptera said:


> Don't feed the troll.



Or chill and dont take the internet so seriously .


----------



## JeffM

Ive seen a few pics of Milan above and accept I was wrong. Its skyline looks good.


----------



## Ingenioren

A.Whiskey said:


> Where Belarus i can't see it.


You're welcome 

Belarus by Marco Di Leo, on Flickr

Unfortunatly it's not mighty Slutsk, only Minsk.


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*








hidden sunset | frankfurt, germany by kleptography on 500px









Frankfurt Main by Niko photographer on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Liverpool*








Birkenhead Rodney St by Ady Negrean on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Paris *from Tour Montparnasse 








Paranoramic view of Eiffel tower and Paris in a summer morning by Kevin Carvalho on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Madrid*








Full moon by Antonio Ballesteros on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Manchester*








Panoramic Manchester photo on a beautiful, sunny summer day by Kaspars J  on 500px









Aerial shot of Manchester on a beautiful, sunny summer day by Kaspars J on 500px


----------



## anubis1234

a few more skyscrapers and Manchester will be able to compete with Madrid


----------



## Mind the gap_

Madrid










By rvela_photo


----------



## mlody89

Warszawa



__ https://www.facebook.com/1491535044464381/posts/2746886505595889















































Piotr Wysocki


----------



## BenjaminBern

Manchester has some great towers but i'm not sure if i'm a fan of the facades, they seem kind of unique


----------



## masala




----------



## Davidinho

^^
Some of the towers in Moscow have perfectly reflecting cladding.



Nikomoto said:


> Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

*Milano*








Andrea Cherchi








Urbanfile








catleo1959








Andrea Cherchi








Giuseppe Solitro








Michele Stella








Andrea Cherchi​


----------



## IThomas

G E N O V A​








Maurizio Perini

Porto antico by Alberto Gamaleri








Lorenzo Yan

Gen-1918 by Jane drumsara

Gradient by Rob Oo

HDR-Genoa by Jane drumsara

DSCF1753 by Choo_Choo_train

2019_08_11_Porto_35 by albanese manuela

La ruota e la Lanterna by Volalto​


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:

misty skyscrapers, Frankfurt by espederle, auf Flickr



Frankfurt skyline and Main seen from Deutschherrnbrücke by espederle, auf Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hamburg*








Spiegel Gebäude Ericusspitze in Hamburg by Stephan Weber on 500px


----------



## redcode

*İstanbul*








Ayasofya Sancak by Cemil Şahin on 500px


----------



## spartannl

Beautiful picture, beautiful museum!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Not for long, unfortunately...
*____*

*Saint Petersburg*

_(the author is signed on the photo)_


----------



## Darryl

^^
Yikes


----------



## Davidinho

^^ ?

This is an island newly reclaimed from the gulf and it will be fully developed in the near future. Possibly Saint Petersburg will have a modern skyline, as highrises are allowed in this part.


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*








burning skyline by Markus Kaiser on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Oslo*








Oslo from Ekeberg by Od Rangel on 500px


----------



## Mind the gap_

Hospitalet de Llobregat (Spain)

L´Hospitalet by Felix Marimon, on Flickr

Plaça Europa, atardecer by Felix Marimon, on Flickr

0758 - Hospitalet de Llobregat by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

0780 - Hospitalet de Llobregat by Oriol Valls, on Flickr

Plaza de Europa by Marcos Cruz, on Flickr

L&#x27;Hospitalet de Llobregat - Catalunya (2) by Jose Antonio Valin Vazquez, on Flickr

ARQUITECTURA Y URBANISMO DE LA PLAZA DE EUROPA - L&#x27;HOSPITALET - BARCELONA by Ramon Huguet, on Flickr

Hospitalet Skyline by Josep Mª Pascual, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*
Image 00162 - London, King George V Dock by Ian Anderson, on FlickrLondon being all dramatic this evening... by Mat Raven, on Flickr


----------



## JeffM

Warsaw and Moscow are my favourites ...


----------



## IThomas

*Milano *​








lux979








Paolo Marchesi
















Andrea Cherchi








Ariatta








Paolo Marchesi








Demetrio Rizzo​


----------



## Pitchoune

Brussels, 12th July 2020, my pictures


----------



## SASH

*THE HAGUE*

Original posted by *Barricade* on: Den Haag in beeld
The White House









(c) Pararius.nl

Original posted by *@Life* on: Den Haag in beeld
_DSC4578 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam







by @WolfsWandelplan









by @D3neee









De Zalmhaven by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr









- skyline Rotterdam juli 2010 - by Jacqueline ter Haar









By Theo Peekstok


----------



## cardiff




----------



## Krzysiek_Gie

Thunderstorm over city center of Warsaw (10.07.2020)


----------



## redcode

*Moskva*








Moscow contrasts by Aleksandr Kurchakov on 500px









Moscow City by Alexander Doronsky on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Riga*








Panorama of Riga city in dramatic sunset with storm clouds by Viesturs Jūgs on 500px


----------



## grngmdn

*London*








@ antbuchet









@ tmnikonian


----------



## SoboleuS

Comet NEOWISE over Warsaw (by antyqjon):




























[Wola] Varso Place [310m, 90m, 81m][w budowie]


niedzielne




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Pitchoune

*Brussels July 2020*










Because of the covid19 movie theaters are closed, so a temporary summer open-air drive-in cinema opened its doors 
Movie Drive
https://moviedrive.be/wp-content/uploads/2020/07/MOVIE_DRIVE_DRONE_20200703-10-2-2048x1150.jpg


----------



## Tyron

*Frankfurt*









Source


----------



## bboy80s

Hopefully the next burst of skyscrapers in London (200+) will not take too long. I think in the round London has the best skyline in Europe, but still lags behind its Asian and North American counterparts.


----------



## Davidinho

Speaking of thunderstorms...



Moscow by Alexey von Bock


----------



## JeffM

bboy80s said:


> Hopefully the next burst of skyscrapers in London (200+) will not take too long. I think in the round London has the best skyline in Europe, but still lags behind its Asian and North American counterparts.


London is London. It doesnt lag behind anyone. 

Name the cities London is lagging behind ??


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## bboy80s

JeffM said:


> London is London. It doesnt lag behind anyone.
> 
> Name the cities London is lagging behind ??


London is the greatest city in the world. I mean in terms of Skyscrapers - New York, Dubai, Shanghai, etc.


----------



## PskylL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281936393959350272


----------



## KlausDiggy

JeffM said:


> London is London. It doesnt lag behind anyone.
> 
> Name the cities London is lagging behind ??


Lol


----------



## KiffKiff

Paris La Défense - Bastille Day 2020


----------



## bboy80s

mlody89 said:


> Warsaw
> View attachment 302590


Warsaw needs more scrapers like this if it is going to compete. This is the standard of skyscraper your find in London, Paris and Frankfurt.


----------



## Yellow Fever

La Defense

11 h..... La patrouille de France enflamme de tricolore le ciel au dessus de La Défense by mamnic47 - Over 11 millions views.Thks!, on Flickr


----------



## 4miGO!!!

Erevio said:


> ЖК Сердце столицы: комфортабельные квартиры бизнес-класса в самом сердце Москвы | Донстрой
> 
> 
> Успейте купить квартиры в ЖК Сердце Столицы, на набережной Москвы-реки. Предложение апартаментов в новостройках ограничено. Даты сдачи домов, цены на квартиры, стоимость по ипотеке, планировка – на официальном сайте застройщика Донстрой.
> 
> 
> 
> moscowheart.ru


The forming Big City district. By 2025 this will be one dense cluster of around a hundred highrises and skyscrapers.


----------



## Dober_86

*Yekaterinburg. *



















*...*


----------



## Dober_86

der muttt said:


> Does Russia REALLY need to reclaim land!?


Even my small town is reclaiming land these days...


----------



## 1384291

modern architecture of Russian cities is terrible


----------



## spartannl

slavikov4 said:


> modern architecture of Russian cities is terrible


The residentials certainly, commieblocks v2.0...


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

I apologize if these photos were already posted here... *Moscow / Москва*

_source_


----------



## werner10

Pffff, the sheer size of the Russian capital is amazing. Nice pics!

Now over to a city that is roughly 10 percent the size of Moscow: Amsterdam, the capital of the Low countries. The historical core consists mainly of 5 to 6 storey buildings. But since its dense & busy; it still feels like the big city experience. The outskirts consists of many modern mid- & highrises. Some area's are pretty dense too. I show you...

Birds eye view on the Northwestern districts. Nothing special here. But still it gives an impression on what the outer layers of this historical city looks like. A mixture of functionalism (50's, 60's modernism) & eclectic postmodern architecture....and a lot of water (since almost everything you'll see here is below sea level).








By Eric Offereins


Street scenes somewhere on the Eastern outskirts of the city. On average,the further away from the city center the newer the architecture (so welcome in the age of postmodernism!) - but still highly dense urban planning over here...








RondjeArchi13juli2020-7 by Ruben Hanssen, on Flickr










RondjeArchi13juli2020-4 by Ruben Hanssen, on Flickr


As is the case (dense urban planning) along the south axis of the city near the high way to Rotterdam...








RondjeArchi13juli2020-12 by Ruben Hanssen, on Flickr


Modern canals...








By MrAronymous











Bron: Robot - funda










RondjeArchi13juli2020-5 by Ruben Hanssen, on Flickr

Hope you got a beter impression of recent developments over here.
Last but not least, the historical core & its skyline. This is dense urban planning 'avant la lettre...'








Source


----------



## Fabrega

*MADRID*


Dmdsign said:


> FOTAZA
> 
> View attachment 309546


----------



## Davidinho

spartannl said:


> The residentials certainly, commieblocks v2.0...


You can be right depending on what you consider "modern". In early 2000's "commieblocks" were still popular unfortunately. Now if you take a look at new projects they are mostly high quality in Moscow and some large cities. Provincial cities start to catch up.


----------



## gstark0

werner10 said:


> RondjeArchi13juli2020-12 by Ruben Hanssen, on Flickr
> Source


That project in Amsterdam is my favourite project in The Netherlands under construction right now. It's going to be breathtaking. I hope to see Amsterdam more often here once Overhoeks skyline gets completed. Zuidas, Amstel and Overhoeks will become great looking clusters of skyscrapers in the future. London's feel on much smaller scale.


----------



## 1384291

Davidinho said:


> You can be right depending on what you consider "modern". In early 2000's "commieblocks" were still popular unfortunately. Now if you take a look at new projects they are mostly high quality in Moscow and some large cities. Provincial cities start to catch up.


No. For example for 500 disgusting high-rise buildings, they will build one per building at the European level, which will be empty, because people do not have the money to buy apartments there


----------



## SASH

*THE HAGUE*

_DSC4645 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*UTRECHT*

Photos by SSC forum member 'domtoren'
Original posted here:Nederlandse Panorama's: Skylines


----------



## SASH

*AMSTERDAM *

Amsterdam, Netherlands: Van der Madeweg transfer station, Lines by nabobswims, on Flickr


----------



## Mind the gap_

Madrid








By e.gil








By jl_martinez2011

.


----------



## Cujas

JeffM said:


> London is London. It doesnt lag behind anyone.
> 
> Name the cities London is lagging behind ??


Paris


----------



## 4miGO!!!

Well, looking at the recent views, both in terms of height and volume I don't see a real competiton in Europe. Moscow is head, body and three tails ahead. May be I am just too concentrated on supertalls. But seeing the new projects appearing in the Big City area, not to mention the rest of the megapolis (for instance, just yesterday three new complexes surfaced), I can say for sure, Moscow is speeding away from everyone.


----------



## spartannl

Davidinho said:


> You can be right depending on what you consider "modern". In early 2000's "commieblocks" were still popular unfortunately. Now if you take a look at new projects they are mostly high quality in Moscow and some large cities. Provincial cities start to catch up.


I beg to differ after having seen this eye-opener from St. Petersburg. That’s just plain depressing, those new (!) residential highrises...but Russia’s big boss will probably support this anyhow...


----------



## der muttt

4miGO!!! said:


> Well, looking at the recent views, both in terms of height and volume I don't see a real competiton in Europe. Moscow is head, body and three tails ahead. May be I am just too concentrated on supertalls. But seeing the new projects appearing in the Big City area, not to mention the rest of the megapolis (for instance, just yesterday three new complexes surfaced), I can say for sure, Moscow is speeding away from everyone.


true but its a pity that hardly anybody (besides Ivan and Tanya from Volgagrad) will ever see the megalopolis because, Moscow isn't London!


----------



## der muttt

spartannl said:


> I beg to differ after having seen this eye-opener from St. Petersburg. That’s just plain depressing, those new (!) residential highrises...but Russia’s big boss will probably support this anyhow...


Yes back to that old Soviet gigantism...


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Lyon*



Myrza said:


> 2020-07-03_12-29-59 by Sam Yrache, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2020-07-03_12-28-41 by Sam Yrache, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2020-07-03_12-25-47 by Sam Yrache, sur Flickr


----------



## 4miGO!!!

der muttt said:


> true but its a pity that hardly anybody (besides Ivan and Tanya from Volgagrad) will ever see the megalopolis because, Moscow isn't London!


I don't know those guys (although my native place is Volgograd, what a coincidence), and can't say I got your point. Unless that was a sarcasm.


----------



## zhoox

Izmir, Turkey Population: 4.5m


----------



## der muttt

4miGO!!! said:


> I don't know those guys (although my native place is Volgograd, what a coincidence), and can't say I got your point. Unless that was a sarcasm.


Nice statue!..I've been to Volgograd.

I meant that although Moscow has a great skyline, not many people will see it!

Why don't you know Ivan and Tanya?


----------



## werner10

I don't know @dermutt ... we are all biased. 
It could very well be that Moscow plays culturally the same role as London, but in another hemisphere; the east.


----------



## Davidinho

spartannl said:


> I beg to differ after having seen this eye-opener from St. Petersburg. That’s just plain depressing, those new (!) residential highrises...but Russia’s big boss will probably support this anyhow...


8:40 he literally says"Such architectural mistakes could be "done" in 1980's, 1990's but not now in 2020, this is just ridiculous" and that pretty much describes this project 

eye-opener


----------



## 4miGO!!!

der muttt said:


> Nice statue!..I've been to Volgograd.
> 
> I meant that although Moscow has a great skyline, not many people will see it!
> 
> Why don't you know Ivan and Tanya?


My family and I live in Moscow now.
If you share a link to their vlog/blog, I'll check. But 99% possibility we don't know each other. Volgograd, while not a huge place, has a population of 1 mln habitants.
P.S, You were in Vlg during the championship, am I right?


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*
PANA18704p by Gareth Richards, on FlickrLondon&#x27;s skyline by Barrie Brown LRPS, on Flickr


----------



## Davidinho

der muttt said:


> Nice statue!..I've been to Volgograd.
> 
> I meant that although Moscow has a great skyline, not many people will see it!
> 
> Why don't you know Ivan and Tanya?


Where does this idea come from? Moscow's tourist market is one of the fastest-growing in the world. Airport passenger turnouts are one of the indicators for that. Moscow does have a lot of times fewer tourists than London, but it is growing much faster. Of course, tourists will never visit Moscow for its skyline or for the skyscrapers, but they are going to be one of the best in Europe definitely.

Werner10, if you use the term "hemisphere" be ready to be surprised that the Netherlands is also in the Eastern Hemisphere. If you mean just the Eastern world, well I don't think Moscow can compete with Tokyo, Shanghai, Singapore, and Beijing, although again I don't know what you mean when saying "culturally". You know Bolshoi and Mariinsky theaters, as well as Pushkinski and Hermitage museums, are in Russia. Rimsky-Korsakov, Rachmaninoff, Tchaikovski, Travinski were European composers, and Russian Baroque and Classicism are not Oriental branches of architecture.


----------



## der muttt

I've been to Moscow, it's very Russian,walk down the streets and you know the vast majority of people are Russian citizens. In London you can never assume that the people you see even in the suburbs are British citizens. London feels global and hardly British at all a lot of the time..


----------



## der muttt

4miGO!!! said:


> My family and I live in Moscow now.
> If you share a link to their vlog/blog, I'll check. But 99% possibility we don't know each other. Volgograd, while not a huge place, has a population of 1 mln habitants.
> P.S, You were in Vlg during the championship, am I right?


No, I was there five years ago. I went there in a car from Moscow, a long way, it was very hot. Russia is much hotter in the summer than England..

BTW "Ivan and Tanya" don't exist, I made them up as stereotypical Russians. we think all Russians are called Ivan and Tanya!


----------



## redcode

*Warsaw*









Orange Warsaw by Adam Lipiński on 500px


----------



## Bonus1

Jest i Warszawa! 😃


----------



## Cujas

redcode said:


> *Warsaw*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orange Warsaw by Adam Lipiński on 500px


I'am a simple man, I saw Warsaw, I give a Like.

Very good pic, love it!


----------



## YalnızAdam

ISTANBUL



Dmerdude said:


>


----------



## Check_Mate

Yekaterinburg










@coprtight Mishael007


----------



## Nikomoto

Moscow
Moscow by Vladislav Gavrjushkin, on Flickr
Moscow by Vladislav Gavrjushkin, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Frankfurt:*
Frankfurt-Skyline by Thomas Duerr, on FlickrFFM Skyrunner by carphi2000, on Flickr


----------



## pawlo123

katowice poland


----------



## Tyron

*Frankfurt *- one of my favorite angles









Source


----------



## parislondonmadrid

1.Moscow : ugly but a lot of real supertalls
2.London : for the number of skyscapers ; Canary Wharf is a disaster, London doesn't deserve to resemble Toronto or Vancouver, but all the skyscrapers in the City are really beautiful.
3.Paris : miles and miles ahead of London for the beauty but not for the number ; four/five more skyscrapers over 230/240 meters high in La Defense and Paris will be the second of this list;
4.Frankfurt : very similar to Paris;
5.Milano : so european;
6.Madrid : the same as Milano;
7.Rotterdam : beautiful architecture;
8.The Hague;
9.Warsaw : not bad but very provincial.


----------



## @Life

The Hague
_DSC4780 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## Pr038

Cujas said:


> Paris


Good Joke haha. To be honest aint a city in the world that can match ”the capital of the capitals” aka London.


----------



## JeffM

Warsaw is looking good


----------



## JeffM

redcode said:


> *Warsaw*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orange Warsaw by Adam Lipiński on 500px



This is beautiful


----------



## redcode

*Rotterdam*

Sky-line Rotterdam by wim hoppenbrouwers, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*

Greenwich Panoramic by Hus 147, trên Flickr

Silky Gold Morning... by Aleem Yousaf, trên Flickr


----------



## alien

Bratislava, credit *Creative*


----------



## Sky HI

Amsterdam Zuidas district (South)








_(source: SSC Amsterdam forum)_


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

IJsselmonde by Sascha Kolberg, on Flickr

IJsselmonde by Sascha Kolberg, on Flickr

Ackerdijkse Plassen by Sascha Kolberg, on Flickr

Goudsesingel by Sascha Kolberg, on Flickr

Pompenburg by Sascha Kolberg, on Flickr


----------



## @Life

Thanks for downloading and uploading my pictures to SSC (not). I dont want Skyscrapercity to get the copyright of my pictures, therefore i don't upload them to SSC. Can you please delete them and use the proper Flickr links? Thanks in advance, @Sky HI . 

See: _DSC2072 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr
_DSC2020 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*İstanbul* 

July Time - İstanbul by aykut gebes, trên Flickr









Layers Of A City by Ozer Giray on 500px


----------



## der muttt

Cujas said:


> Paris


I've heard of it.

One of the cheaper outer suburbs of London?


----------



## pawlo123

Katowice osiedle tysiąclecia


----------



## Mind the gap_

Madrid









By mambo84_photo









By lemanhomes









By javiersalinas.es

.


----------



## KlausDiggy

pawlo123 said:


> View attachment 324788
> 
> View attachment 324789
> 
> 
> View attachment 324792
> 
> 
> View attachment 324794
> 
> View attachment 324800


City ?


----------



## French-Polish_Man67

KlausDiggy said:


> City ?


Katowice


----------



## mlody89

Warszawa










2006 vs 2019


----------



## marcobruls

Oof Katowice...


----------



## anubis1234

marcobruls said:


> Oof Katowice...


still more varied and interesting than skyscrapers in rotterdam


----------



## marcobruls

I couldnt give a single f less about rotterdam. But nice satire post though. I appreciate a little trolling and comedy.


----------



## masala

A clock in Moscow-city


----------



## pawlo123

Katowice Polska Scyscarpers Tiramisu
Silesia business Park


----------



## RokasLT

*Minsk















*


----------



## pelo1

*Warsaw*​["Mac_07, post: 169042491, member: 162564"]






























































Porównanie postępów prac w lutym i wczoraj:


----------



## pelo1

["Hasel, post: 169048462, member: 1268881"]
































View attachment 329058
View attachment 329064
View attachment 329071
View attachment 329073


----------



## werner10

City scenes from Rotterdam








P1010323 by 010, on Flickr











by Dwarf8











by Apollo13











by @juad71











by David Zisky


----------



## ElViejoReino

*MADRID*Tormenta 22-07-2020 Madrid by Javier -, en Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Manchester UK*
Lenticular over Manchester by Nigel, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Moscow:*
Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) - 2 of 3 by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sankt Petersburg*









Morning in the city by Ivan on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Paris*









Paris 2020 by Alvaro DE CASTRO ALVES on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Moskva








*
Moskva-city by ⇨ 𝕊𝕖𝕣𝕘𝕖𝕚 ➫ (𝕗𝕒𝕜𝕥𝕠𝕣𝟟𝟞) ⇦ on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Madrid*









Sunset coty caos by Carlos Fuentes López on 500px


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


Frankfurt - Skyline view - July 2020 by Fenchel &amp; Janisch, auf Flickr


----------



## Bonus1

*Warsaw *




























June- July 2020






Panoramy Warszawy 2020


WARSZAWA 2020 - panoramy warszawy



www.fotoblog.gorgolewski.pl


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*
Rendezvous with Sunset... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Vienna:*
Vienna Skyline by Robert F. Photography, on Flickr


----------



## willman87

*BARCELONA*









Hospitalet_de_Llobregat









https://live.staticflickr.com/2922/33502440212_2d522c04c5_b.jpg









https://st2.depositphotos.com/31021...ck-photo-modern-architecture-of-barcelona.jpg








https://thumbs.dreamstime.com/b/mod...-front-maritim-del-poblenou-area-59607681.jpg









https://cdn.pixabay.com/photo/2016/12/08/17/45/barcelona-1892487_960_720.jpg










https://hipertextual.com/files/2015/12/Barcelona.jpg


----------



## BenjaminBern

Barcelona is building a nice little skyline.
Are there more plans for highrise and skyscraper projects in the area?


----------



## Bonus1

*Warsaw










fot. Warsaw By Drone *


https://www.facebook.com/photo?fbid=2813977315498766&set=gm.3694965970531863


----------



## Vedymin

That one sticks with me for a long time almost like an allegorical painting










Source: Le Parisien; Thanks MadMax1982


----------



## Bonus1

*Łódź* (central Poland)


----------



## JeffM

Warsaw is level with Frankfurt I think...

If not 


Its very close


----------



## Vedymin

Lodz is the only city I visited in Poland. Had one of the best interactions with the lovely people there. A highly underrated city which is a must to visit



Bonus1 said:


> *Łódź* (central Poland)
> 
> View attachment 336785


----------



## KlausDiggy

JeffM said:


> Warsaw is level with Frankfurt I think...
> 
> If not
> 
> 
> Its very close


How can it be on the same level when Frankfurt has such a big lead ? You really have no idea.

Only in total height Warsaw is approximately on level with Frankfurt because of their many buildings with antennas/spires.

*Total height (with antennas/spires)*

Frankfurt vs Warsaw

300m vs 310m
257m vs 237m
240m vs 220m
233m vs 208m
208m vs 202m
201m vs 195m
200m vs 195m
191m vs 192m
190m vs 192m
186m vs 180m
180m vs 170m
178m vs 165m
170m vs 164m
170m vs 160m
166m vs 155m
162m vs 150m
155m vs 140m
155m vs 139m
155m vs 130m
154m vs 130m



By roof height, there is a big gap between Frankfurt and Warsaw.
Based on 200m skyscrapers the score is 6:2 for Frankfurt.

*Roof height (without antennas/spires)*

Frankfurt vs Warsaw

259m vs 235m
257m vs 202m
233m vs 195m
208m vs 192m
200m vs 188m
200m vs 187m
191m vs 180m
190m vs 164m
186m vs 160m
185m vs 159m
180m vs 159m
178m vs 155m
170m vs 144m
170m vs 140m
166m vs 140m
159m vs 140m
155m vs 139m
155m vs 130m
155m vs 130m
154m vs 130m


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Tallinn:*
Toompea by jann3_, on Flickr


----------



## Pickun




----------



## der muttt

Moscow Number One! (Москва номер один)

All the tourists from Kamchatka and Perm will look up in awe!


----------



## anubis1234

London is number one in Europe


----------



## der muttt

This picture by

*grngmdn*

is so London, '30's '50's Victorian (probably) '90's naughties and all higgeldy piggledy.🐷


----------



## redcode

*Batumi*









Batumi, Georgia by Nikoloz Pachuashvili on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*









Sunset at the River by Thomas Risse on 500px









Skyline with Ignatz Bubis bridge by Etienne on 500px

Frankfurt am Main by Marcus P., trên Flickr

Skyline of Frankfurt am Main by Marcus P., trên Flickr


----------



## grngmdn

London


----------



## redcode

*Warsaw*

Dzaszyńskiego by Robert Woźniak, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hamburg*

- by txmx 2, trên Flickr









Hamburger Kirchen by Hamburger Junge on 500px


----------



## Kysiek

Warsaw during the landing of the plane.


----------



## werner10

Some more city scene's from Rotterdam:








by nsonline/rtm xl













by Frans Blok











by @HousingAnywhere











by @juanjosorilluch


----------



## redcode

*Moscow








*
Evening in Moscow by Alexey Meandrov on 500px


----------



## KlausDiggy

redcode said:


> *Hamburg*
> 
> - by txmx 2, trên Flickr


Best parorama shot of Hamburg I have ever seen.


----------



## Dareko

werner10 said:


> Some more city scene's from Rotterdam:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by nsonline/rtm xl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Frans Blok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by @HousingAnywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by @juanjosorilluch


This shows that not tall buildings but good cityplanning is everything that city needs. Warsaw has taller buildings but on the ground level it doesnt look good at all...


----------



## hkskyline

KlausDiggy said:


> Best parorama shot of Hamburg I have ever seen.


When will the Hafencity project finish? Seems many plots are still under construction. 

Hafencity by Christian Schirner, on Flickr


----------



## bus driver

Moscow

__
http://instagr.am/p/CDPR-doMZ4b/

Non-MIBC Moscow may already be in european top 10 skylines itself. And continues to grow....



















Небоскребы на Мичуринском проспекте у станции метро «Раменки» введут осенью


----------



## KlausDiggy

hkskyline said:


> When will the Hafencity project finish? Seems many plots are still under construction.



I think everything should be completed by 2030. 

Hamburg-HafenCity


----------



## redcode

*Lyon*









Vue de haut by Yves CRUCHANDEAU on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

When it comes to bold and modern architecture, look no further than *Bilbao* :

Bilbao by eitb.eus, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^

*Valencia (Spain)*
Architect: Santiago Calatrava


Valencia by Carolina garcia, auf Flickr



*Düsseldorf (Germany)*
Same Architect as the Guggenheim-Museum in Bilbao (Frank Owen Gehry)


Düsseldorf by Johann Sandner, auf Flickr


----------



## Davidinho

bus driver said:


> Non-MIBC Moscow may already be in European top 10 skylines itself. And continues to grow....


Some other parts of the city

BTW that Ostankino Tower is currently the tallest structure in Europe at 540 meters.




photos by Alexey von Bock


----------



## Tyron

*Frankfurt - *2nd cluster rising at Messe (Trade Fair)

*







*










*







*
Source


----------



## grngmdn

London









@ tmnikonian


----------



## hkskyline

Quite a lot of bold architecture coming up in the City in recent years. How are the conservationists reacting? 

I had a very old thread on this that started in 2006 but haven't updated in recent years : UNESCO Concerned Tower of London Overshadowed by Skyscrapers


----------



## Darryl

grngmdn said:


> London
> View attachment 364773
> 
> 
> @ tmnikonian


My "like" this time is for that sky!


----------



## Dusty Hare

hkskyline said:


> Quite a lot of bold architecture coming up in the City in recent years. How are the conservationists reacting?
> 
> I had a very old thread on this that started in 2006 but haven't updated in recent years : UNESCO Concerned Tower of London Overshadowed by Skyscrapers


UNESCO were wrong. The Tower of London is enhanced by the skyscrapers and it more than holds its own against the modern buildings.


----------



## mlody89

Warszawa
Wcześniejsze


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Moscow:*

By Ysh


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Top 10 Skylines 2020*


Moskau
Istanbul
London
Frankfurt/Main
Paris / La Defence
Warschau
Izmir
Rotterdam
Milan
Manchester
Other skylines I can't classify: Ankara, Madrid, Benidorm, Baku, Batumi, Vienna, Lyon, Turin, The Hague, Amsterdam, Brussels, Barcelona, Bratislava


----------



## A Chicagoan

My top 10:

London
Moscow
Paris
Warsaw
Frankfurt
Rotterdam
Istanbul
Milan
Madrid
Vienna


----------



## BenjaminBern

Bern


















Unterwegs in Berns Westen – Dort Hochhäuser, hier Kühe


Westlich von Bümpliz wird die Stadt zum ländlichen Dorf. Doch «Natur pur» ist dort längst nicht alles, wie eine Rundfahrt mit dem Bümplizer Ortsarchivar Max Werren zeigt.




www.bernerzeitung.ch






just kidding


----------



## Dareko

mlody89 said:


> Warszawa
> Wcześniejsze
> View attachment 367388
> View attachment 365831


The second picture is just beautiful, especially Daszyński rondabout.


----------



## grngmdn

@ alexanderjamestai 
@ justefe


----------



## SASH

My top 10. (Please note, it's not based on these images)

*London*
1.
Thames barrier by Felix Garcia Vila, on Flickr

*Paris*
2.
Skyline Défense by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

*Frankfurt*
3.
Mono_Pano_Moonrise--2 by Hans Daniel, on Flickr

*Moscow*
4.
Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) - 2 of 3 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

*Warsaw*
5.
Polska - Warsaw - Sunset-Panorama-Skyscrapers by Helmut Schopper, on Flickr

*Rotterdam*
6.
Rotterdam pano by Frank van Es, on Flickr

*Benidorm*
7.
Mirador de la Cruz. Benidorm by Juan Rigabert montiel, on Flickr

*Istanbul*
8.
Istanbul skyline by Faruk Koçak, on Flickr


*Milano*
9.
Porta Nuova, Milano by Alessandro, on Flickr

10.
*The Hague*
Skyline Den Haag by Patrick Rasenberg, on Flickr

*Madrid*
TIMELAPSE CONFINEMENT by Juan Carlos Cortina, on Flickr

*Amsterdam*
Amsterdam Zuid as by Arjan Schoonen, on Flickr
Starrenboschstraat by Huub Zeeman, on Flickr

*Bratislava*
High Rise Buildings in Bratislava by Georg Hanisch, on Flickr

*Manchester*
202005 Manchester City Centre by Graham Bond, on Flickr

*Izmir*
izmir-1-21 by ad hoc, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Belfast*









Dark skies over Belfast by Deek Wilson on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Dublin*









Dublin, Ireland - July 30, 2020 Cityscape of Docklands by Laurentiu Iordache on 500px









Dublin, Ireland - July 30, 2020 Samuel Beckett Bridge by Laurentiu Iordache on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Moskva*









Гостиница Украина by Oleg Okhotnichenko on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Hamburg*









Panorama of Hamburg in windy weather by Jonas Weinitschke on 500px


----------



## redcode

*London*









London skyline panormaic by Craig Matthews on 500px

London Aug 1 2020 by seantgUK, trên Flickr

Thames barrier by Felix Garcia Vila, trên Flickr


----------



## Bonus1

mlody89 said:


> Warszawa
> View attachment 367388


^
Właśnie miałem to wstawić.

*Warsaw*









fot. Patryk Latarski








Forum Polskich Wieżowców - Skyscrapercity | Facebook


Międzynarodowe forum internetowe, na którym są opisywane i komentowane najnowsze inwestycje (planowane i w budowie). W tematyce forum zawiera się m.in. urbanistyka, w tym architektura miast oraz...




www.facebook.com


----------



## hkskyline

Dusty Hare said:


> UNESCO were wrong. The Tower of London is enhanced by the skyscrapers and it more than holds its own against the modern buildings.


With varying heights in the City's new buildings, any idea whether Canary Wharf will see more varying heights? Would it be realistic to expect the 2 skylines will get connected soon?


----------



## der muttt

^^^Only if they close City airport. Perhaps they WILL close City airport after Coronavirus, London has so many airports, what's one less? But then it may not need so many tall buildings 










THIS IS WHY WE CAN'T HAVE NICE THINGS😠


----------



## Dusty Hare

Don't think you will see the City and Canary Wharf connecting. There is quite a bit of distance between the two and a hell of a lot that would need demolishing first. 

I think that Canary Wharf and North Greenwich will kind of merge together from some views, albeit divided by the river. It will look pretty big from some angles. 

I think on the south side of the river you will see the emerging clusters of Elephant and Castle/ Old Kent Road and hopefully up towards Blackfriars growing closer together. Of course you have the ever growing cluster at Nine Elms/ Vauxhall growing bigger every day too. 

But generally I think there will remain quite a lot of definition between the different clusters in London, something that will keep it fairly unique in European terms. 

As for height, I would not hold your breath......


----------



## hkskyline

*Canary Wharf*

RX306526 by Andy Amor, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Frankfurt*

Skyline Frankfurt- Osthafenbrücke by Sylvia Okon, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Kyiv*









Morning Sunrise (Kyiv, Ukraine) by Eugene Krasnov on 500px









Києве мій! by Valentine Andreev on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Barcelona*

Barcelona by Josep Blanch, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Moskva*









Big city life by Aleksandr Kurchakov on 500px









Sunset by Aleksandr Kurchakov on 500px









Sunset by Yury K. on 500px









Big city by Vasily on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Milan*

Duomo di Milano by Davide Galloni, on Flickr

Torre Velasca by Davide Galloni, on Flickr

Stadio Meazza by Davide Galloni, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Brussels*



Pitchoune said:


> 26/12/2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P1070437
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P1070417 (2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P1070427
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P1070420 (3)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P1070445


----------



## redcode

*Manchester*

Shiny New Towers by Matt Doran, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Liverpool* 

From town to town. by Al Disley Images, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Canary Wharf*

Canary Wharf at dusk, Docklands, London UK by Steve Franklin, on Flickr

Canary Wharf blue hour, Docklands, London, UK by Steve Franklin, on Flickr


----------



## elliot

^great Canary Wharf pics... but think the "Gerkin" cluster kicks its butt architecturally (except for the somewhat cluster-quarantined "W T"). 📷


----------



## Tyron

*Frankfurt* - one part of the Central Banking District









Source


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester*


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Istanbul* by @EMArg


----------



## hkskyline

*London (around London Bridge)*
South of the Thames is emerging as a competitor to the City across the Thames.

Here’s a photo of London in the sunshine. On a related note, who else is finding this heat unbearable without air conditioning? by Simon Cocks, on Flickr


----------



## Dareko

Warsaw, screen from this video:


----------



## redcode

*Madrid*









The traffic by Fernando Carrión on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

Dareko said:


> Warsaw, screen from this video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 385426


Seems they have taken the approach to mix the modern and historic buildings together, so the Palace of Culture and Science looks far less imposing now. Contrast that to Moscow and St. Petersburg who won't dare build anything that can take the Kremlin or historic city's attention away respectively.


----------



## bus driver

*Moscow*










originaly posted by
*matros99

PS*









source

200-meter tower will be part of the complex in the foreground. Drilling has begun. Render


----------



## Pitchoune

Brussels today, my pictures


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Paris:*
skyline la defense - Paris by fhadj, on Flickr


----------



## SoboleuS

Warsaw by SoboleuS (again )


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*
London Skyline - Primrose Hill - London by Federico Lo Forte, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*









... frankfurt on fire ... by Marc Dickler MD-FOTOS on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Istanbul*









Galata Metro Bridge by Halil Karakuş on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Moskva*

On the banks of the Moscow River - Moscow City &amp; Moscow State University. by John Brace, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Barcelona*

Panoramic view of the Port of Barcelona by Jose Antonio Valin Vazquez, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Rotterdam*

Rotterdam in blue hour by Stefan Wittebol, trên Flickr









Kop van Zuid by Maurice Ogier on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Dnipro*









Dnipro city by Roman Polisnichenko on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Canary Wharf*

She&#x27;s off to Ibiza! by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Paris*

Untitled by victortsu, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

_Istanbul[/b]





_


----------



## KAAAZ




----------



## LinkD-2ME

Please more brussels pics ^^


----------



## Pitchoune

From KAAAZ as well, same angle, different time:


----------



## KlausDiggy

Frankfurt - 26.05.2020


----------



## hkskyline

Nice drone footage of Frankfurt. The tallest buildings look a bit spaced out when viewed up close.


----------



## hkskyline

*Rotterdam*


----------



## Kysiek

Warsaw seen from the bridge.


----------



## Ingenioren

Göteborg



JonasEngberg said:


>


----------



## LinkD-2ME

Pitchoune said:


> From KAAAZ as well, same angle, different time:
> 
> View attachment 388156


Looking great


----------



## LinkD-2ME

Ingenioren said:


> Göteborg


Can't wait until the 240+ skyscraper shows it's self on the skyline ^^


----------



## redcode

*Turino*









Sunset over the Alps by Dario Ruta on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Leeds*









Leed dock by Paul Driver on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Berlin*









Berlin by Cesar Bretana Gonzalez on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Wien*

Golden sunset by Patrick Stargardt, trên Flickr

Golden sunset by Patrick Stargardt, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Brussels*

IMG_20200808_082243-ym by Yves Molitor, trên Flickr









Towards the heart of Bruxelles by AndyGo on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Istanbul*'s skyscrapers are luckily not near the historical monuments around the Golden Horn but are spread out. This also means finding the right places to spot the various skyscraper clusters a bit more difficult. A Bosporous cruise is great but nothing beats aerial views.



Erhan said:


> Avrupa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maslak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zincirlikuyu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atasehir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fikirtepe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fikirtepe - Kozyatagi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kozyatagi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pendik - Kartal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ümraniye


----------



## the man from k-town

Frankfurt 

Panorama Malerblick S/W by Markus Geisse, auf Flickr

Skyline of Frankfurt am Main by Marcus P., auf Flickr

Frankfurt - Skyline view - July 2020 by Fenchel &amp; Janisch, auf Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

Tower Bridge, London, England, UK, at sunset by godrick, on Flickr

Canary Wharf, London, England, United Kingdom, GB, Europe by godrick, on Flickr


----------



## Davidinho

hkskyline said:


> *Istanbul*'s skyscrapers are luckily not near the historical monuments around the Golden Horn but are spread out. This also means finding the right places to spot the various skyscraper clusters a bit more difficult. A Bosporous cruise is great but nothing beats aerial views.


Landing in Ataturk airport was quite an experience. Not sure about the new airport though.

Apart from Bosphorus and its embankments,there are some great views from rooftops.


----------



## PskylL

The Two Towers


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Warsaw:*








*By Fredi*


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw

__
http://instagr.am/p/CDtx9-DnPO7/


----------



## A Chicagoan

Varso is coming along really nicely.


----------



## JeffM

Warsaw looks great 

Also great to see a little more variety in the pics


----------



## hkskyline

An emerging *Liverpool*

Liverpool skyline by Brian Mason, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Moscow

Dreamliner by Andrey V Egorov, on Flickr


----------



## grngmdn

*London*
"City of London" cluster from various different angles






















































src: @justefe @tmnikonian @vilbun_dsouza_captures @alexanderjamestai @ash.garvin @alexanderjamestai


----------



## redcode

^^ and *Canary Wharf







*

The Masquerade by Ed Fil, trên Flickr









Canary Wharf 2020 by Karl Shepheard on 500px


----------



## redcode

*La Défense*

IMG_1623 by Fabien Gras, trên Flickr

IMG_8856-HDR-Modifier by Dima Vesnine, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sankt Petersburg








*
Петербургский городской пейзаж by Дарья Меркулова on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Düsseldorf *









Sun by Michael Gaida on 500px


----------



## redcode

*London*









London Sunset by Jakub Doupovec on 500px









The elephant outside the room by Luis Povoa on 500px

Vauxhall by Martin Jurák, trên Flickr

City at Dusk by Seán Noel O&#x27;Connell, trên Flickr


----------



## IThomas

elliot said:


> I love this spire with night-time lighting. This is the sort of thing that should have topped 1 World Trade Center, instead of that rather pathetic guy-wired antenna... that is not a worthy pinnacle for the greatest skyline on the planet.






























Old video with the installation of the spire in the "new" Milano





The spiers in the "old" Milano





🤟


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Frankfurt:*
Skyline Frankfurt- Osthafenbrücke by Sylvia Okon, on Flickr


----------



## vincent1746

Lyon 






















































































































Vincent Mt


----------



## A Chicagoan

Vienna by forumer ravendark
sDSC-3367 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Rotterdam*

ms Rotterdam by Hugo Sluimer, on Flickr

ms Rotterdam by Hugo Sluimer, on Flickr

ms Rotterdam by Hugo Sluimer, on Flickr

ms Rotterdam by Hugo Sluimer, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Baku*

Baku by Maral Abbasova, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Barcelona*

VISTES DE BARCELONA DES DEL MIRADOR DE L&#x27;ALCALDE by Yeagov_Cat, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Canary Wharf Panorama by Felix Garcia Vila, on Flickr

Canary Wharf Panorama by Felix Garcia Vila, on Flickr

From Canary Wharf to City of London Skyline by Hello Love skyline, on Flickr

London Sunsets (15 of 28) by John Linford, on Flickr

Sunset over Canary Wharf by Alexander Fumaneri, on Flickr

Silky Gold Morning... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr

Spring sky over Canary Wharf by RJS London, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Bonn*

Bonn with Cologne in the background

Godesburg by Guenter KONZ-BEYER, Bad Erlach, auf Flickr


Bonn Skyline, 07.04.2020 by Marc Oliver John, auf Flickr


----------



## RokasLT

*Vilnius































*


----------



## JeffM

I prefer Canary Wharf over City of London 

But great pics


----------



## hipi(sk)

Bratislava, fast one from train


----------



## hkskyline

*Glasgow*

Glasgow Panorama by David Blue, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cork, Ireland*

Cork City on the banks of the River Lee, Ireland. by Ed Fitzgerald, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Manchester*

Matchmoor Lane-2 View of Manchester by Andy Cunningham, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London - Vauxhall*

El Scorchio by Gareth Milner, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Frankfurt*

20200812_072250 by Daniela Falkenau, on Flickr

20200811_213959 by Daniela Falkenau, on Flickr

20200813_152443 by Daniela Falkenau, on Flickr


----------



## JeffM

Pitchoune said:


> Brussels, today, my pictures
> 
> View attachment 405751
> 
> 
> View attachment 405722
> 
> 
> View attachment 405734
> 
> 
> View attachment 405744
> 
> 
> View attachment 405754
> 
> 
> View attachment 405748
> 
> 
> View attachment 405782


Thank you for taking the time to put these up


----------



## Pitchoune

JeffM said:


> Thank you for taking the time to put these up


You’re welcome, my pleasure


----------



## A Chicagoan

Pitchoune said:


> You’re welcome, my pleasure


I suppose it must be easier now that the upload feature on SSC works. Quick question, on the old SSC what would have been the most efficient way to get pictures from your phone to SSC?


----------



## A Chicagoan

hkskyline said:


> I thought it's Asia east of the Bosporous? How should we treat these Turkish cities? Ankara and Antalya also have nice small skylines as well.


In the rules for this thread:


Yellow Fever said:


> *Both Russia and Turkey are categorized on SSC as part of the European section and therefore both countries are accepted as full European nations in our forum.*


----------



## redcode

*London*

Canary Wharf by ERIC MAK, trên Flickr

View from Sky Garden, London by Wajid Qureshi, trên Flickr









City of London by Fabian Juergens on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

Summer Shadows in Canary Wharf by Marc Barrot, on Flickr


----------



## masala

Moscow


----------



## Xorcist

Berlin

















(c) Robert Meissner


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Vilnius:*








*By Pansori*


----------



## Ingenioren

Liège:

Untitled by Gary V, on Flickr

Liège by Gary V, on Flickr


----------



## Ingenioren

Bodø:

psIMG_8341 by Rune Lind, on Flickr

psIMG_8097 by Rune Lind, on Flickr


----------



## @Life

Paris
_DSC5335 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr
_DSC5582 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr
_DSC5413 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr
_DSC5307 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## Pitchoune

A Chicagoan said:


> I suppose it must be easier now that the upload feature on SSC works. Quick question, on the old SSC what would have been the most efficient way to get pictures from your phone to SSC?


Indeed, now it is very fast, before I had to upload them on Flickr and then on SCC from Flickr...


----------



## marcobruls

I hope the small letters dont mean they now own your pictures....


----------



## elliot

T.O. used be nicknamed "Muddy York". Maybe the Thames could do something with that... like the blues great Muddy Waters.

(note: 99.27% of my posts about my favourite European city are positive 










View from Sky Garden, London by Wajid Qureshi, trên Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

marcobruls said:


> I hope the small letters dont mean they now own your pictures....


Yes, I remember someone analyzed the fine print of the new SSC and it says that if you upload your pictures directly to SSC, then VS owns your pictures now...


----------



## hkskyline

*Madrid*

X100F-DSC41559-dt by vkarhila, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London* - The City

City of London by Karma Jigme, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Warsaw:*
































*By sams_*


----------



## redcode

*Moskva*









Moskva-city by ⇨ 𝕊𝕖𝕣𝕘𝕖𝕚 ➫ (𝕗𝕒𝕜𝕥𝕠𝕣𝟟𝟞) ⇦









Sunrise by Anastasia Mazureva by Anastasia Mazureva on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Istanbul*









The Maiden Tower of Bosphorus by Eye Touch on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Oslo*









Oslo skyline by Hans Kristian Thorbjørnsen on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Riga*









Aerial view of iconic Riga city in dramatic sunset. by Viesturs Jūgs on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Warsaw*









Hot air balloon by Kamil on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Helsinki:*








*By Janne_H*


----------



## Darryl

hkskyline said:


> Looking at the 2019 statistics, they do have a decent tourism industry with 4.5 million foreign visitors in 2019, of which 2.16 million were overnight visitors.


...and they have 2 choices to stay in:
the Radisson or the Radisson. 
Lol just kidding. 😁


----------



## Darryl

A Chicagoan said:


> *Frankfurt:*
> 2020-Frankfurt048 by Metis Foto, on Flickr


So classy. Doesn't look gimmicky or flashy.


----------



## redcode

*La Défense* from l'Arc de Triomphe









Sunset by PWDigitalArts on 500px


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Source: https://www.facebook.com/IloveRotterdam2014


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw

__
http://instagr.am/p/CD9jWlhn3MV/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CCLleegHXyc/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CCx-U5wnwBM/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CD5xsQtHVTR/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CD3mpWIHmc2/


----------



## SamTower




----------



## SamTower

London


----------



## JeffM

Dresden, Coventry, Hamburg, London, Berlin, Warsaw, 

All bombed in the 2nd World War 

All doing fine now.


----------



## Darryl

May I ask what the point of that comment was? Was it in response to something?


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Rotterdam view by DJMage Photography, on Flickr
Saturday morning walk by Robin de Geus, on Flickr

Rotterdam Euromast by DJMage Photography, on Flickr
Rotterdam by Davide Massa, on Flickr
Rotterdam by Davide Massa, on Flickr
Summer in the city by Robin de Geus, on Flickr


----------



## der muttt

Darryl said:


> May I ask what the point of that comment was? Was it in response to something?


I think he was just making an interesting point, those cities were not just bombed large parts of them were flattened within the lifetimes of many people still alive. four of them regularly appear on here.









Coventry doesn't so I'm breaking the" style rules" to put it here...bombed out cathedral next to new cathedral.


----------



## cardiff




----------



## hkskyline

*Stockholm*

DSC_4270 by alpe89, on Flickr

DSC_4267 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Warsaw*

Warsaw city scenery by Ekrem Aras, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Tallinn*









Tallinn sunset panorama by Samu Koski on 500px

*Tallinn*









before sunrise by Vadim Hohlov on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Rotterdam*


Urban area by Marcel Piek, trên Flickr









Skyline Rotterdam 8 by Hans Jansen on 500px









Thunderstorm above Rotterdam by Arisca van ‘t Hof on 500px









Rotterdam by Night by Jos van den Heuvel on 500px









Rotterdam by Stefano Mattia on 500px









skyline Rotterdam by Nathalie Vilain on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*

Skyline Frankfurt 19.08.2020 by Herbert Gallasch, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

redcode said:


> *Frankfurt*
> 
> Skyline Frankfurt 19.08.2020 by Herbert Gallasch, trên Flickr


Posted on the last page, post #18,788 already.


----------



## hkskyline

*Salford Quays, Manchester*

20th August 2020. Media City UK, Salford Quays, Greater Manchester by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Manchester*

Salford to Manchester panaramic by Nigel, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Rotterdam*

Rotterdam by Hugo Sluimer, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

London as viewed from Tower Bridge looking West by Dick Bulch, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Madrid

Cinco Towers at sunset on August 20th, Madrid, Spain by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Warsaw:*








*By @antyqjon*


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

Greenwich Park,London. by Mark Chapman, on Flickr

Greenwich Park,London. by Mark Chapman, on Flickr

Greenwich Park,London. by Mark Chapman, on Flickr

Greenwich Park,London. by Mark Chapman, on Flickr


----------



## Erlenberg

*PARIS
*








by Stéphanie M.

Old picture, but interesting/unusual point of view !


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

London:










Credit to justefe on instagram:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CEJFANzDOI1/


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Sofia, Bulgaria:*








*By @kraxx*


----------



## redcode

*Hamburg*









Sunset by Jack Hinks on 500px









Large panorama of Hamburg at sunrise by Jonas Weinitschke on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Hamburg*

Hamburg : Germany by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

Hamburg : Germany by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Utrecht*

Station Utrecht by P vL, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Birmingham*

20200822_Birmingham Skyline from Moseley Rd, Deritend by Damien Walmsley, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Canary Wharf*

Canary Wharf from a different angle by Simon Cocks, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Warsaw*

Warsaw Poland by Marcin Krawczyk, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Istanbul*









Untitled by Samet Pelit on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Sevilla*









Las Tres Torres by José Luis Calzada on 500px









Luna llena - Sevilla by Jesús FC on 500px


----------



## Erlenberg

LYON​






















































by Erlenberg


----------



## redcode

*Moskva*









Moscow city by Oleh Litvinenko on 500px









Moscow-City by JEFF on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Basel:*
The Rising Skyline of Basel, Switzerland by Sugus1958, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

M I L A N O 








Massimo Cini








Ale Muiesan








Dimitar Harizanov








Giovanni Giosa Saini

Milano Porta Nuova by gianni belloni








Fausto Fenoli








Fausto Fenoli








Fausto Fenoli








Fausto Fenoli








Dear Milano









Andrea Cherchi








Obliot​


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

Bankside Steps by Tom, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Zurich*

Zürich Skyline by Altug Karakoc, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Izhevsk, Russia*

Izhevsk 2020 by Vyacheslav Buharov, on Flickr

Izhevsk 2020 by Vyacheslav Buharov, on Flickr

Izhevsk 2020 by Vyacheslav Buharov, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Madrid*

Madrid in Red by Jaime Ollero, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vienna*

sDSC-4303 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr


----------



## Davidinho

Izhevsk seems like a random choice for a skyscraper-city  But we also see a lot of Copenhagen, Oslo, Aalborg lately.

Samara and Voronezh, for example, are more suitable for this thread, but still not very suitable.

Samara


pavroyal said:


> Нетипичная Самара | VK





pavroyal said:


> В Самаре установили памятник Петру Алабину
> Будто с картинки: смотрим, как в Самаре преобразили Крымскую площадь
> В Самаре завершилось комплексное благоустройство Крымской площади | «Другой город» самарский интернет-журнал


Voronezh


zolotyh said:


> Могилу забытых самолетов с высоты показал сталкер из Воронежа
> 
> 
> Он вновь прогулялся по ВАСО
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bloknot-voronezh.ru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 429426
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sign in | VK
> 
> 
> VK is the largest European social network with more than 100 million active users. Our goal is to keep old friends, ex-classmates, neighbors and colleagues in touch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vk.com


----------



## RokasLT

*Vilnius







*


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Dortmund*


Dortmund by Desi, auf Flickr


Dortmund Skyline by Dominik Wesche, auf Flickr


Dortmund by Benedikt Schickentanz, auf Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Frankfurt*

Frankfurt Hauptwache Skyline 24.08.2020 by Herbert Gallasch, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Berlin:*
Berlin Lights by Sebilatius, on Flickr
That f*cking tower again by Irene Glaz, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

EDIT


----------



## hkskyline

*Stockholm*

Stockholm Sunset by Joakim Stigsson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Canary Wharf*

Canary wharf by Leo Sheng, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Oslo*'s Aker Brygge / Tjuvholmen and Barcode clusters are great examples of modern architecture albeit they're short so not too noticeable.

Aker brygge og Tjuvholmen by JoachimBakken, on Flickr

Barcode by JoachimBakken, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Gdansk*

02.08.2020 Gdańsk / Danzig by Henryk Konrad, on Flickr


----------



## hipi(sk)

Bratislava from this guy:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CEKUy74HbCT/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEH3g-VntJ1/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CD02mEKnU-o/


















New project soon to be open and finaly, this quarter will stop being huge construction site only:


----------



## grngmdn

London, Canary Wharf























































@justefe @nita601 @alexanderdanila @isleofyours @ryanhorn_sportshealthtech


----------



## Fiorekolej

Bratislava looks really nice. 

A few of my photos from Katowice (Upper Silesia, Poland).
Today this city has only one building over 100 meters high to the roof, but another four are under construction.








































A mine shaft tower in the city center?
In Katowice that's a normal view 
A former coal mine "Katowice", shaft "Warszawa" - actualy observation platform of the Silesian Museum. In the background construction of the .KTW towers.








View from the highest platform of the mine shaft tower.


----------



## A Chicagoan

grngmdn said:


>


A clear view of One Canada Square?! What is this sorcery?


----------



## redcode

*Praha*









Main Point building in Prague by Radek Průša on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Barcelona*

Hill of Montjuïc walk / Passeig per la muntanya de Montjuïc / Paseo por la montaña de Montjuïc by Joan López i Casanoves, trên Flickr


----------



## JeffM

A Chicagoan said:


> A clear view of One Canada Square?! What is this sorcery?



Can you go back to your beloved Chicago ?? 

Some of your pics lol


----------



## hkskyline

*Madrid*

Madrid desde Perales del Río by Victor Miralles, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

hipi(sk) said:


> Bratislava from this guy:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CEKUy74HbCT/
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CEH3g-VntJ1/
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CD02mEKnU-o/
> 
> View attachment 443276
> 
> View attachment 443278
> 
> 
> New project soon to be open and finaly, this quarter will stop being huge construction site only:
> View attachment 443296
> 
> View attachment 443336
> 
> View attachment 443305
> 
> View attachment 443307


Is this a new district being built from scratch outside the old town? Seems a lot of change in recent years!


----------



## redcode

*Düsseldorf* 









Warm Light by Michael Gaida on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Canary Wharf*

Canary Wharf reflection at dusk by ERIC MAK, on Flickr


----------



## Darryl

I can see why many European cities aren't mentioned much at all in this thread. It is for good reason.


----------



## JeffM

Darryl said:


> I can see why many European cities aren't mentioned much at all in this thread. It is for good reason.



Your input in this thread is just driving things along


----------



## Darryl

Why thank you. Glad to help


----------



## hipi(sk)

hkskyline said:


> Is this a new district being built from scratch outside the old town? Seems a lot of change in recent years!


Yes, it is new district, it used to be a large industrial zone, almost all industrial buildings have been demolished (even valuable industrial architecture ones), just few remained, one of them is the brick building on the screenshots. Now the whole district is just plains in the middle of the downtown due to authorities made construction ban in the area for 10 years and allowing building tall houses all over the city. It took 10 years fot them to accept 120m height limit, which was cancelled shortly after, so 10years construction ban was useless, even counterproductive.

2WW bombing- arrows point on the remained brick building:








50ties:








During communism (1988?):








Present:










Empty spaces should be filled by Tall buildings (tallest one 168m is under construction on the left side of above screenshot), there are known around 10 more projects/intentions for tall buildings from plot owners (77-150m)


----------



## willman87

BILBAO









https://www.thesun.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2019/09/GettyImages-465835238.jpg?strip=all&w=960









Bilbao, parque Etxebarria









Isozaki Atea









Bizkaia tower









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ENqXERMXYAE4A8X.jpg


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Essen*


Skyline Essen City-Germany. West Site with the station west in front. by Friema53, auf Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*









Frankfurter Skyline by Markus Kaiser on 500px

Frankfurt Hauptwache Skyline 24.08.2020 by Herbert Gallasch, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Berlin*

Berlin by Mario Widera, trên Flickr

Berlin - Skyline Blue Hour Mediaspree by Jean Claude Castor, trên Flickr


Berlin Alexanderplatz by T K -T r a u m L i c h t, trên Flickr

Berlin by Olaf Rüdiger, trên Flickr

View over Berlin from the skyline at Sunset by Bruce Girault, trên Flickr









Potsdammer Platz1 by Holger Adolph on 500px









Potsdamer platz by Casper Faltz on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Gdynia*









Evening city by Kaszuby i Fotografia on 500px









Gdynia , Baltic Sea by Krzysztof Krzysztoń on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Rotterdam*


Little lightning above Erasmus bridge rotterdam by Marcel Piek, trên Flickr









Rotterdam by Gerard Janssen on 500px









M(a)assive Dynamics by Nana Ampofo on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Moscow*

DSC_5947 by Raisa Belova, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vienna*

Vienna (AT). So beautiful. by Wolfgang Pichler, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Spijkenisse, Netherlands:*
Elementen in Spijkenisse by Chris Hottentot, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Moscow*

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Madrid*

4 torres y media by Victor Miralles, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

Golden hour London by Anna Heath, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Antwerp*

Antwerp : Belgium : 2020 by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

Antwerp : Belgium : 2020 by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Stuttgart*

Stuttgart Innenstadt by Günther Klemens, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Bremerhaven, Germany *

Bremerhaven bei Nacht by Rolf Majewski, on Flickr

Bremerhaven bei Nacht by Rolf Majewski, on Flickr

Bremerhaven bei Nacht by Rolf Majewski, on Flickr


----------



## Davidinho

As if we needed more diversity...

Reykjavik









From International









From World Images









From Globforteka


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Kopavogur, Iceland:*
MORNING HAS BROKEN... Kopavogur, Iceland by Pall Gudjonsson, on Flickr

Fireworks on New Yars Eve 2018 by Pall Gudjonsson, on Flickr

City Lights II - Kopavogur, Iceland by Pall Gudjonsson, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Berlin*


Hazy Berlin by kenmes, auf Flickr


----------



## cardiff




----------



## redcode

a lesser-known view of *Baku*









Baku city by Фехри Абдуллаев on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Izmir*

b2 by ad hoc, on Flickr


----------



## der muttt

Baku is definitely in Asia, so is Izmir but we are told that we must accept Turkey as European in this forum, so we do, I haven't seen a declaration in the forum rules stating that Azerbaijan is in Europe though! Is there a Eurasian forum?

Next up...Beijing?


----------



## hkskyline

*Katowice*

Katowice by Canned Sardine, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Frankfurt*

IMG_2403 by Gerald Tourniaire, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Poznań *

Wilda by Tomasz Hejna, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Madrid*









Moon raising by Gustavo Cordoba on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Benidorm, Spain*

Benidorm by Daniel Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sankt Petersburg*









Городской пейзаж пасмурного Петербурга by Дарья Меркулова on 500px









IMG_20200823_110654_910 by Stas Kirenkov on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Madrid*

La mejor panorámica improvisada que pude hacer un día de verano a media tarde... by Sergio Pérez Algaba, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Istanbul*









View over the city by VMMF Images on 500px









Untitled by Samet Pelit on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*









Frankfurt by henrynone on 500px









... kingdom of Frankfurt ... by Marc Dickler MD-FOTOS on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Manchester*

26th August 2020. Media City UK. Salford Quays, Greater Manchester by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr

26th August 2020. The Manchester Ship Canal. Salford Quays, Greater Manchester by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr

26th August 2020. The Lowry Theatre at Salford Quays, Greater Manchester by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr


----------



## Black Cloud

*Kyiv, Ukraine *


















https://www.facebook.com/skyandmethod


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Warsaw:*








By @Kadinhoe90


----------



## Davidinho

Moscow (Kuala-Lumpur vibes)









Strogolexa instagram


----------



## IThomas

G E N O V A








Maurizio Perini









Bobby Orlan








Cral Porto

Genova al tramonto by Marco Montrasio

Do it. Just do it. by Sergio Asaro​


----------



## Davidinho

Moscow's "ziggurats" (one of them - Triumph Palace is 264 meters)























































Strogolexa instagram


----------



## A Chicagoan

Davidinho said:


> Moscow's "ziggurats" (one of them - Triumph Palace is 264 meters)


I think Moscow can give ancient Mesopotamia a run for its money!


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Bratislava:*








By @jajopajox


----------



## grngmdn

London































































@tmnikonian @andresbalcazar @jon_herbert @joannaflks


----------



## redcode

*Krasnoyarsk*









Krasnoyarsk by Kristina Iva on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Samara*









untitled by Alexey Krotkov on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Berlin*









Berlin skyline with spree river at blue hour, Germany by Mirko Wilke on 500px









Modersohn Bridge I by Ulrich Bock on 500px









Potsdamer Platz by Holger Adolph on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Bilbao*









Amanece en Bilbao by Francisco Reyes on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Liverpool*


Liverpool skyline by Thomas Johnson, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*









Parliament Hill by Igor P on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Rotterdam*









Erasmusbrug by Jenni & Alex on 500px









I love this skyline! by John de Wit on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Warszawa *









Warsaw Panorama by Kamil on 500px









Warsaw - Wola District - New Office Sector by papa bravo on 500px

Good Night in Warsaw - end of August by ROOM MAN, trên Flickr


----------



## werner10

In the meantime an update from Rotterdam:








by @DePoolreiziger 











by @RoetenBrian









by @Apollo13 









by @Apollo13 










by @FalehaUbeis












by @merelklepper


----------



## Black Cloud

*Kyiv, Ukraine *










https://www.facebook.com/sagaestate













https://www.facebook.com/skyandmethod


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*Odessa, Ukraine*









https://cdn.segodnya.ua/img/gallery/7846/59/741430_main.jpg









https://i.lb.ua/022/03/5db317a7665f9.png









https://lotsia.com.ua/files/news/9/939/939.jpg









http://www.aao.com.ua/wp-content/uploads/2020/02/P4292040.jpg









https://tsn.od.ua/wp-content/uploads/7.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*Anapa, Russia*









Анапа









https://r-cf.bstatic.com/images/hotel/max1024x768/108/108140473.jpg









https://kubnews.ru/upload/iblock/093/09358a303525a092e1fe32423c4dabbc.jpg









https://cdn23.img.ria.ru/images/152...0_80_0_0_5aa5b9f6d404a00d2c9b63d7aa85adf3.jpg









https://cdnimg.rg.ru/img/content/163/23/90/Anapa_2018_d_850.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*Gelendzhik, Russia*









by AfroditaGelendzhik









https://www.lighthouse.estate/asset...a0f920af.f7ce2a44bca8d782730eb0bf097a83f2.jpg









https://s0.rbk.ru/v6_top_pics/media/img/9/18/755941344449189.jpg









https://www.positivcity.ru/upload/iblock/bb9/bb93c5ba504be281104957bc5b51579c.jpg









https://i.redd.it/sif7omv7sqm21.jpg


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Leeds:*
Motorway city. by Reece Callum Hutton, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hamburg*

Venus über der Elbphilharmonie by Thorsten Mothes, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

45231 Anglezarke 290820 2Q2A1165-a4 by Tony Woof, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Birmingham*

20200801_View of the Old Canal Line by Damien Walmsley, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Poznań *

Most Chrobrego, panorama by Tomasz Hejna, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Moscow:*
Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) - 3 of 3 by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Ankara:*













Emlak Konut


Emlak Konut GYO




www.emlakkonut.com.tr


----------



## JeffM

A Chicagoan said:


> *Warsaw:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By @Kadinhoe90



That's the M1


----------



## hkskyline

*Bilbao*

Bilbo by eitb.eus, on Flickr

Bilbo by eitb.eus, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Moscow*

Moscow evening by Vlad Moiseev, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Paris*

Esplanade du Trocadero by Seb Mar, on Flickr

Parvi de la Defense by Seb Mar, on Flickr

2008_Ballade a la Defense -73 by Seb Mar, on Flickr

2008_Ballade a la Defense -57 by Seb Mar, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

Greenwich park by The Reluctant Traveler, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Brussels*

Brussels city view by Philippe Barbé, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Napoli*









Business quarter Centro direzionale in Naples by Dmitri Pronchenko on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Helsinki*









Clarion Hotel Helsinki by Anna Hopfinger on 500px









Kulosaari in Helsinki, Finland by Tuomas Kaisti on 500px


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


einfach frankfurt [II] (explored!) by dadiolli, auf Flickr


Skyline seen from Griesheim by Max Leon Albrecht, auf Flickr


----------



## IThomas

N A P L E S ​








Dmitri Pronchenko









Dmitri Pronchenko









Dmitri Pronchenko









Dmitri Pronchenko









Luigi Altomare​


----------



## redcode

*Manchester*









Tram arriving at the Media City by Kevin Winter on 500px









Manchester 2k20 by Michal Olszowy on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Moskva*









M O S C O W by Mitja Razum on 500px









Evolution Tower by Vladislav Serov on 500px









Moscow City panorama by Oleg Mishutin on 500px

Moscow by Nikita Shirokov, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Oslo*

Barcode,Bjørvika,oslo by Distrita .com, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Birmingham* Centenary Square

Centenary Square by ReissOmari, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Warsaw*

Good Night in Warsaw - end of August by ROOM MAN, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vienna*'s Seestadt in the eastern part of the city

Seestadtpanorama by Richard Kralicek, on Flickr

Seestadtpanorama by Richard Kralicek, on Flickr

Wien modern by Richard Kralicek, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

_MG_1030 by Miklos Palko, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Bremerhaven*

bremerhaven FESTWOCHE foto by OlDigitalEye 2011 07 28 2000_2 by Peter Porikis, auf Flickr


Columbuscenter in Bremerhaven by Günter, auf Flickr

*Bremen*


##meeting pusdorf#5 by thorsten *******, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Birmingham*

20200822_Birmingham Skyline from Moseley Rd, Deritend by Damien Walmsley, auf Flickr


----------



## willman87

*Benidorm*









https://www.clubvillamar.fr/blog/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/24-Denia-1024x497.jpg


----------



## grngmdn

LONDON































































@andresbalcazar @justefe @vincentsvibe @milton.ito @macpsych


----------



## redcode

*Leipzig*









Augustusplatz by Andreas Vitting on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Novosibirsk*









Novosibirsk by Aleksey on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Amsterdam*









Adam Lookout and The Eye filmuseum by Arno Prijs on 500px









reflection of a new landmark in Amsterdam by Marcel Steinbach on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*









Frankfurt twilight by Peter König on 500px









EZB Frankfurt by Bodo Janzen on 500px









Frankfurt am Main by Haytham El-Shamy on 500px


----------



## hipi(sk)

Davidinho said:


> Yes, the Central Core is the most controversial part of the cluster. It is not a mall, however, rather a multifunctional complex consisting of a hotel, a mall, as well as a cinema, theater, and tropical gardens with a pool, the latter being under construction. MIBC proper has no parks, the pavements are narrow if we compare with the rest of Moscow which is like a garden-city itself however the width of the pavements is sufficient (they are much wider than those in London)
> 
> The concept of "Greater City" includes parks, embankments, squares, pedestrian streets etc, but again not in that little cluster. As this part of the city is relatively new, with extensive construction still ongoing, there have not been many opportunities for urban design yet, but there are some plans.



The last intention of the mall is to keep people outside in the streets. They want to lure them in at all costs, they want them to spend money inside. This is why shopping malls, even though in center, will not do microarchitecture on the street level. It just does not bring money for that expenses.

Similar project in center of Bratislava:








shopping center in historical center of Zilina(SK- 100k pop)










I welcome the street level pics from MIBC and of course all other cities, as street view pics from Google do not look too impressive and are obsolete too.


----------



## redcode

*Praha*

Praha by Mike Bonitz, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hamburg*

Sunday morning at the Elphi by Christian Anschütz, trên Flickr









Philharmonie by Michael Kehe on 500px









Smooth Sundown by Jacob Beißel on 500px

harbor view_04 by mini malist, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*St Petersburg*









Sauron Tower by Dmitry Smirnov on 500px

200801-120958_Sankt-Petersburg by Viacheslav Direnko, trên Flickr


----------



## Davidinho

hipi(sk) said:


> The last intention of the mall is to keep people outside in the streets. They want to lure them in at all costs, they want them to spend money inside. This is why shopping malls, even though in center, will not do microarchitecture on the street level. It just does not bring money for that expenses.
> 
> I welcome the street level pics from MIBC and of course all other cities, as street view pics from Google do not look too impressive and are obsolete too.


The central core is firstly a transportation hub with access to 2 metro lines. Its main disadvantage is the fact that it has become a wall between two parts of the cluster. I am not an advocate of malls in city centers, but this is not a city center anyway. As for city views, google is updating its maps very seldom. Yandex maps may be more useful and up to date.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Paris*

La Défense by Arthur Weidmann, sur Flickr
Paris by Arthur Weidmann, sur Flickr
La Défense by Arthur Weidmann, sur Flickr

La Défense by Arthur Weidmann, sur Flickr
La Défense by Arthur Weidmann, sur Flickr
La Défense by Arthur Weidmann, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Prague*

Prague from Petřín Lookout Tower, Czech Republic by David McKelvey, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Rotterdam*

Rotterdam by LudoV, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vienna*

_MG_8704-Pano by Roman aka MarioP, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Canary Wharf*

London&#x27;s Skyline. Best viewed Large! Christine Phillips by Christine Phillips, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Bremen*

Bahnbetriebswerk Bremen Hbf. by Ka DeWest, on Flickr


----------



## jchk

A couple of London shots from this past week:


----------



## Miguel_PL

*Warsaw*










Warsaw by iwanttosaysmth /reddit


----------



## Plepi

Ljubljana and Naples.


----------



## redcode

*Cardiff*

Cardiff City Blue hour by technodean2000, trên Flickr


----------



## JeffM

Everyone who posts pics/photos on here ... 

A big Thank You


----------



## SASH

redcode said:


> *Rotterdam*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotterdam by Jeroen Stekelenburg on 500px


This one is great! It would have been even greater, if you had left the three lesser interesting photos out.
Just a tip


----------



## redcode

SASH said:


> This one is great! It would have been even greater, if you had left the three lesser interesting photos out.
> Just a tip


I know the other photos are a bit less exciting, but they're of much higher quality. I posted them all so that everyone would have something for themselves


----------



## redcode

*Moskva*









Moscow city by Dmitry Karelin on 500px









Big City Nights by Mrak Nakursky on 500px









Moscow by Nikita Ermilov on 500px









Old & modern Moscow by 𝔖𝔢𝔯𝔤𝔦𝔬 𝔉𝔦𝔩𝔞𝔱𝔬𝔴 on 500px

Russia. Moscow. Near the Kremlin. by Yuri Degtyarev, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Bilbao* 









Bilbo by Javier Seijas on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*









big city nights by Mille on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Manchester*

Manchester by covertsnapper1, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Canary Wharf*

From North Greenwich, Canary Wharf, London, England, United Kingdom, GB, Europe by godrick, on Flickr

From North Greenwich, Canary Wharf, London, England, United Kingdom, GB, Europe by godrick, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hamburg*

The Port Of Hamburg Panorama by Andreas Mundt, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Rotterdam*

Prins Alexander, Rotterdam, 20200906 by Gilbert Sopakuwa, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Oslo* with Barcode on the right :

Oslo by Morten F, on Flickr

Oslo by Morten F, on Flickr


----------



## Davidinho

Moscow - garden city


















































source


----------



## BenjaminBern

love the shots which combine old and new
like an old church or historical building in the foreground and amazing skyline in the background


----------



## geogregor

London from Brockwell Park, just short walk after work:


DSC04841 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04839 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04855 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04861 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04881 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04882 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04888 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04900 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04902 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04897 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester*


----------



## hipi(sk)

Bratislava


----------



## redcode

*London*

Morning London view from Waterloo Bridge by Wajid Qureshi, trên Flickr

A new day in London by Wajid Qureshi, trên Flickr

A new day in London by Wajid Qureshi, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Manchester*

6th September 2020. The Manchester Ship Canal and the Lowry Footbridge, Salford Quays, Greater Manchester by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr

6th September 2020. The Manchester Ship Canal and the Footbridge at Media City UK, Salford Quays, Greater Manchester by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr

6th September 2020. The North Bay at Media City UK, Salford Quays, Greater Manchester by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr

6th September 2020. The Manchester Ship Canal from the Footbridge at Media City UK, Salford Quays, Greater Manchester by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Zurich, Switzerland*
_(Cluster Zürich Nord)_
by Cantho


----------



## willman87

*BUCHAREST*









https://www.fgrealty.ro/images/carousel/2ro.jpg


----------



## the man from k-town

Frankfurt 














































all pics by me


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*































Source: ONE Facebook Page


----------



## redcode

*Beograd*









sunset by ohannna on 500px


----------



## redcode

*London*









Aerial view of London residential streets









London cityscape by Daniel Hischer on 500px









Sunny London by Sergei Golubev on 500px









Thames Panorama from Tower Bridge by Rob Wilkinson on 500px


Alexandra Palace - London - UK by phil_king, trên Flickr

Reflect by Geoff Henson, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*A Coruña* 

A Coruña by José Luis García Mendoza, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sarajevo*









Sarajevo by Tarik Jesenković on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Paris *La Défense

Coucher de soleil sur la Défense by EC2015, trên Flickr


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## BenjaminBern

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/europe/comments/fz076x


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM (city centre)






















*

Photo source:Robot - funda


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM *(Wilhelmina Pier)































Photo source: Robot - funda


----------



## hkskyline

*Moscow *

Streets of Moscow by Dimitry Kostin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Helsinki*

Helsinki by Tuomo Lindfors, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Stockholm*

Strandvägskajen by Strandvägskajen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Bratislava*

Bratislava by Vlastimil Starec, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

This is the best page of this thread I've seen in a long time, and we're not even halfway through!

Edit: Now we are.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Warsaw:*








*By @Astilbe*


----------



## der muttt

A Chicagoan said:


> This is the best page of this thread I've seen in a long time, and we're not even halfway through!
> 
> Edit: Now we are.


i agree! I love the picture of the Polish navy! 🚢


----------



## ElViejoReino

*MADRID *from his new tower









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302669962423816193
This one








Dmdsign


----------



## 4miGO!!!

A Chicagoan said:


> *Warsaw:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Mr. Fly guy


Shoot! Is the stalinist scraper really purple at night?! Looks sooo ambiguous!


----------



## mlody89

[QUOTE = "4miGO !!!, post: 169686103, członek: 242784"]
Strzelać! Czy stalinowski skrobak jest naprawdę fioletowy w nocy ?! Wygląda tak niejednoznacznie!
[/ZACYTOWAĆ]
tak
Wcześniejsze


----------



## SoboleuS

Warsaw once again (by SoboleuS )


----------



## A Chicagoan

mlody89 said:


> [QUOTE = "4miGO !!!, post: 169686103, członek: 242784"]
> Strzelać! Czy stalinowski skrobak jest naprawdę fioletowy w nocy ?! Wygląda tak niejednoznacznie!
> [/ZACYTOWAĆ]
> tak
> Wcześn


Hmm I don't speak Polish...


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Split, Croatia*








*By @Ballota*


----------



## Ingenioren

Stockholm:
Liljeholmskajen by Lars Igelström, on Flickr

Västerås:
Västerås by Lars Welin, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Warszawa*

Warsaw skyline - september 2020 by Maciek Lulko, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Madrid*

... Visiones de Madrid ... by Lanpernas ., trên Flickr

Beyond Madrid by Bryant Borrego Alvarado, trên Flickr

4 torres y media by Victor Miralles, trên Flickr

Puesta de luna de 22/08/2020 by Aitor Lourido, trên Flickr

La mejor panorámica improvisada que pude hacer de Madrid un día de verano a media tarde... by Sergio Pérez Algaba, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Liverpool*









When Skies are Grey by Paul Newton on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Vienna*

Donau by A. Schrammel, on Flickr

Vienna at Night by herbsti, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London* (Vauxhall)

Battersea Power Station Pier London by Andr&#x27;e Van de Cappelle, on Flickr

(City)

Thames Embankment London by Andr&#x27;e Van de Cappelle, on Flickr

Thames Embankment London by Andr&#x27;e Van de Cappelle, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Frankfurt*

2020-09_05-2209- by Dieter K., on Flickr

20200909-_NEW0368--HDR__4k by spatzerle61, on Flickr


----------



## Xorcist

*Frankfurt/M*








(c) Messe Frankfurt









(c) SGE1899 DAF









(c) Epizentrum DAF









Webcam Messe Frankfurt


----------



## willman87

*BARCELONA*









https://www.interviajeros.com/wp-co...-ciudad-para-viajar-una-ciudad-para-vivir.jpg









https://d7lju56vlbdri.cloudfront.ne...as-zonas-pobres-de-la-ciudad-de-Barcelona.jpg









https://cache.marriott.com/marriott...lation=progressive-bilinear&downsize=1180px:*


----------



## pelo1

*Warsaw*​


----------



## HaagseHoogbouw

The Hague

_DSC6194 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## Altin vrella

PRISHTINA/KOSOVA 🇽🇰


----------



## Yellow Fever

Frankfurt

Frankfurt Germany Daytime by Roi Karool, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Just a reminder




> Only skyline photos of the *modern* skyscrapers allowed. Showing any low rises or old buildings skylines will be considered trolling.


----------



## grngmdn

London




































@jasonhawkesphot @londonviewpoints @tmnikonian


----------



## Darryl

Yellow Fever said:


> Frankfurt
> 
> Frankfurt Germany Daytime by Roi Karool, on Flickr


Is the crane (bottom left) with red on it where the "FOUR" project is going?


----------



## DerAlexOfficial

Yep, right in front of the omnitower


----------



## the man from k-town

ONE Goetheplaza, Frankfurt Innenstadt by matthew bidgood, auf Flickr

Frankfurt - September 2020 - Tower construction by Fenchel &amp; Janisch, auf Flickr

Frankfurt ONE by Robert K, auf Flickr


----------



## Xorcist

the man from k-town said:


> Frankfurt - September 2020 - Tower construction by Fenchel &amp; Janisch, auf Flickr
> 
> Frankfurt ONE by Robert K, auf Flickr


Messeturm is still the best and most beautiful skyscraper in Frankfurt. Love it


----------



## French-Polish_Man67

Wow That Grand Tower, is really funky, I love it


----------



## redcode

*Madrid*









Mirador del Viso_01 by Rafael Martin Sanchez on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Riga*









Riga city panorama with colorful sunset in the sky. by Viesturs Jūgs on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Liège* 









Liège vue des Coteaux by Bernard LESAGE on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Amsterdam:*
20200824 rechtbank [marcel steinbach]_MST1096 by Amsterdam Zuidas, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Barcelona*

Port Barcelona by alexdelraval, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Düsseldorf*

111 111-1 mit dem RE10420 von Dortmund nach Aachen Hbf in Düsseldorf-Hamm. by Sven, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

256 - 12th September 2020 by -Cheesyfeet-, on Flickr

Pier, Greenwich, London, England, United Kingdom, GB, Europe by godrick, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Gdansk*

DSC_8295.jpg by Kaminscy Family, on Flickr

Gdańsk by Pedro Corá, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Moscow*

DSC01981 by On Neon, on Flickr


----------



## Kysiek

WARSAW


----------



## IThomas

M I L A N O








ceresio7

05 settembre 2020 - MILANO by Stefano Pogliani

05 settembre 2020 - MILANO by Stefano Pogliani

05 settembre 2020 - MILANO by Stefano Pogliani

05 settembre 2020 - MILANO by Stefano Pogliani

05 settembre 2020 - MILANO by Stefano Pogliani








Joshua84

05 settembre 2020 - MILANO by Stefano Pogliani

05 settembre 2020 - MILANO by Stefano Pogliani

05 settembre 2020 - MILANO by Stefano Pogliani







​


----------



## redcode

*Wien*

💙 by Anka Grozdanovic, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Berlin*

Berlin bei Nacht by Mario Hawaz, trên Flickr









Sunset in Berlin, Germany by Randolph Morawe on 500px

Festival of Lights 2020 by towoberlin, trên Flickr


----------



## Cujas

Kysiek said:


> WARSAW


Warsaw is so cool, this city is easilly toping the ranking of best european skyline along with Paris and London.


----------



## Dal Bo

IThomas said:


> M I L A N O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ceresio7
> 
> 
> ​



Unusual perspective!!


----------



## madmax1982

Paris - TGI :









Source :








Les émissions de polluants des 1 % les plus riches montrées du doigt


L’ONG réclame une « justice sociale et climatique » dans les plans de relance post-Covid




www.20minutes.fr


----------



## the man from k-town

Frankfurt 

ONE Goetheplaza, Frankfurt Innenstadt by matthew bidgood, auf Flickr

Frankfurt am Main Sonnenuntergang by Alexander ESC, auf Flickr

Frankfurt - September 2020 - Tower construction by Fenchel &amp; Janisch, auf Flickr


----------



## anubis1234

Warsaw





































Source:


----------



## Cujas

^^
In the second picture, Warsaw is easilly toping Paris and London, and IMAO, is playing in the field of the BEST SKYLINE IN THE WOLD.

It's crazy! Give,10 years more to Warsaw and all the ranking on this thread will be like 1) Warsaw, 2) and 3) Paris / London 4) Moscow 5) Francfurt


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Kyiv / Kiev / Киев / **Київ*

_source_

*







*


----------



## Dusty Hare

Cujas said:


> ^^
> In the second picture, Warsaw is easilly toping Paris and London, and IMAO, is playing in the field of the BEST SKYLINE IN THE WOLD.
> 
> It's crazy! Give,10 years more to Warsaw and all the ranking on this thread will be like 1) Warsaw, 2) and 3) Paris / London 4) Moscow 5) Francfurt


Its impressive, but come on mate!!! Lay off the pills.


----------



## redcode

*Birmingham*

Birmingham Skyline by Callum Nicolson, trên Flickr


----------



## French-Polish_Man67

Dusty Hare said:


> Its impressive, but come on mate!!! Lay off the pills.


It depends on the perspective. If it's a picture Showing Warsaw from South to North like here, it's really top 3 in Europe with the newest towers

But if you show Warsaw form West to East, there is a big hole between the two clusters >>> From that perspective it's maybe top 7 like, here below :










(picture made by Piotr Wysocki )


The Weak point of Warsaw's skyline

Overall it has a good 5th place. There are several Skyscrapers planned that would really link together those two clusters, but unfortunately we will have to wait another 5 years i guess...


----------



## redcode

my top 5 European skylines would be
1. London
2. Moscow
3. Paris
4. Frankfurt
5. Warsaw


----------



## vincent1746

Paris 








































































































































Vincent Montcuit


----------



## Cujas

French-Polish_Man67 said:


> It depends on the perspective. If it's a picture Showing Warsaw from South to North like here, it's really top 3 in Europe with the newest towers
> 
> But if you show Warsaw form West to East, there is a big hole between the two clusters >>> From that perspective it's maybe top 7 like, here below :
> 
> The Weak point of Warsaw's skyline
> 
> Overall it has a good 5th place. There are several Skyscrapers planned that would really link together those two clusters, but unfortunately we will have to wait another 5 years i guess...


Indeed, interesting point of view. Oviously I never saw any picture from this side (and it is understandable since every body try to share the best pictures on this thread).

But any way, every skyline have some point of view that are weaker. I guess within 10 years this weakeness will be fixed.

IMAO Warsaw have among the best potential in Europe to be in the top 3 in Europe.


----------



## Dusty Hare

French-Polish_Man67 said:


> It depends on the perspective. If it's a picture Showing Warsaw from South to North like here, it's really top 3 in Europe with the newest towers
> 
> But if you show Warsaw form West to East, there is a big hole between the two clusters >>> From that perspective it's maybe top 7 like, here below :
> 
> 
> View attachment 536253
> 
> (picture made by Piotr Wysocki )
> 
> 
> The Weak point of Warsaw's skyline
> 
> Overall it has a good 5th place. There are several Skyscrapers planned that would really link together those two clusters, but unfortunately we will have to wait another 5 years i guess...


I hear you but Cujas made the outlandish claim that Warsaw was now "playing in the field of BEST SKYLINES IN THE WORLD"........to make such a claim about Warsaw, whatever angle you view it from, I thought was a little out there.


----------



## Dusty Hare

Cujas said:


> Indeed, interesting point of view. Oviously I never saw any picture from this side (and it is understandable since every body try to share the best pictures on this thread).
> 
> But any way, every skyline have some point of view that are weaker. I guess within 10 years this weakeness will be fixed.
> 
> IMAO Warsaw have among the best potential in Europe to be in the top 3 in Europe.


Quite the climbdown


----------



## A Chicagoan

redcode said:


> my top 5 European skylines would be
> 1. London
> 2. Moscow
> 3. Paris
> 4. Frankfurt
> 5. Warsaw


Warsaw has been doing well these past few years. I'd have to put my list as
1. London
2. Moscow
3. Warsaw
4. Paris
5. Frankfurt


----------



## redcode

Warsaw has indeed been building a lot these years, but there's still a lot of infills to do. La Défense and Frankfurt on the hand are already very dense. Paris has other full-fledged clusters besides La Défense too.


----------



## der muttt

!.Canary wharf
2,City Of London
3. Nine Elms
4. Moscow
5. Paris............Ha! Ha! Only joking! 🤡

!, Moscow
2.London
3 Paris
4 Frankfurt
5.Warsaw? Madrid? Rotterdam?


----------



## vincent1746

Paris again :






































































































































































































































































Vincent Montcuit


----------



## A Chicagoan

Nice cluster around les tours DUO! Almost has a sort of Soviet vibe to it.


----------



## Darryl

der muttt said:


> !, Moscow
> 2.London
> 3 Paris
> 4 Frankfurt
> 5.Warsaw? Madrid? Rotterdam?


IMO Warsaw FAR outranks Madrid in the skyline department. While I love Madrid as a city, skyline-wise it's really lacking with those 5 tall buildings with large gaps between them. Has a long way to go to approach Warsaw.


----------



## der muttt

I think that 5 tall buildings with the gaps between them make for a stylish skyline whereas Warsaw looks like Pittsburgh or somewhere.


----------



## LivinAWestLife

The 13th Arrondissement skyline is massively overlooked because of the presence of La Defence. With the Tours Duo shaping up, let's hope it continues to grow and evolve.

*Yekaterinburg*
Yekaterinburg. Russia. by Al Sanin, on Flickr

Yekaterinburg. Autumn. Embankment ... by Al Sanin, on Flickr

Yekaterinburg by hanming_huang, on Flickr

Noon in Yekaterinburg by Alex Kras, on Flickr


----------



## Darryl

anubis1234 said:


> Source:


Cool video. 

I wish US cities had traffic that light. LOL


----------



## Darryl

der muttt said:


> I think that 5 tall buildings with the gaps between them make for a stylish skyline whereas Warsaw looks like Pittsburgh or somewhere.


Pittsburgh is a pretty cool skyline for a European city to emulate 😉

Better than what looks basically like the prongs of a fork pushed up through the underside of a piece of paper (Madrid) 😁


----------



## der muttt

Oh!...Louisville Kentucky then.

I genuinely think Madrid has a stylish skyline...not conventional but stylish.


----------



## Blackhavvk

An interesting fact - these 2 towers have overcome the planned upper mark of 270 meters. Now no one knows how far they will grow. Another 3-4 floors and there will be 9 supetalls in Moscow.


----------



## JeffM

anubis1234 said:


> Warsaw
> 
> View attachment 535757
> 
> 
> View attachment 535758
> 
> 
> View attachment 535759
> 
> 
> View attachment 535761
> 
> 
> Source:




Warsaw is the biz 


Respects


----------



## madmax1982

LivinAWestLife said:


> The 13th Arrondissement skyline is massively overlooked because of the presence of La Defence. With the Tours Duo shaping up, let's hope it continues to grow and evolve.


It will with Nouvel R tower :


----------



## madmax1982

Blackhavvk said:


> An interesting fact - these 2 towers have overcome the planned upper mark of 270 meters. Now no one knows how far they will grow. Another 3-4 floors and there will be 9 supetalls in Moscow.
> View attachment 537870


What are these two ? I didn't know them !


----------



## A Chicagoan

madmax1982 said:


> What are these two ? I didn't know them !


They're the *Capital Towers*.



Blackhavvk said:


> An interesting fact - these 2 towers have overcome the planned upper mark of 270 meters. Now no one knows how far they will grow. Another 3-4 floors and there will be 9 supetalls in Moscow.


Moscow skyscrapers always grow! Like One Tower: 405m->435m->443m!


----------



## Ingenioren

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, if they find Warsaw is the best in the world it's ok for me. Some like well balanced small skyline more than huge sprawling metropolis. However i kinda judge everyone here who don't put Moscow in their top 5 for Europe - doesn't make much sense to me so i suspect alternative reason (politics?).


----------



## redcode

*London*

DSC_7685_ by jhellender, trên Flickr









The Shard by Meteor_hs on 500px


----------



## Cujas

Ingenioren said:


> Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, if they find Warsaw is the best in the world it's ok for me. Some like well balanced small skyline more than huge sprawling metropolis. However i kinda judge everyone here who don't put Moscow in their top 5 for Europe - doesn't make much sense to me so i suspect alternative reason (politics?).


Well I don’t care about politics, and I don’t know if it need an answer seens you already provide it. But I will do it just to avoid any misunderstanding
1) as you said, it’s all about personnal taste
2) as you said also, some prefer relativelly small and balanced skyline over the biggest one.

Basically I will prefer 10 time SF skyline, Paris, London or Warsaw skyline than LA, Shanghai, Dubai or Moscow.

The only exceptions to this rule are NY, Chicago and HK.

IMAO of course


----------



## Dusty Hare

Ingenioren said:


> Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, if they find Warsaw is the best in the world it's ok for me. Some like well balanced small skyline more than huge sprawling metropolis. However i kinda judge everyone here who don't put Moscow in their top 5 for Europe - doesn't make much sense to me so i suspect alternative reason (politics?).


Politics on this thread? Never!!


----------



## Mistogun

madmax1982 said:


> What are these two ? I didn't know them !


The capital towers, but actually they are three towers over 250m. The third tower laggs behind a bit.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt by MetroSilesia*



MetroSilesia said:


> Teil 4
> 
> Als Teil der Skyline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mit One
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bahnsteige
> 
> 
> Europa-Allee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder: MetroSilesia


----------



## Davidinho

Cujas said:


> ...than LA, Shanghai, Dubai or Moscow.


Moscow should be flattered to find itself in this list, but it is far from being on par with Dubai and Shanghai. Well, I prefer Moscow's skyline to both of those because the Russian city has huge historical and cultural legacy, woody hills and 4-season climate which make its skyline more diverse and interesting, but objectively Moscow is not in first league, at least for now.


----------



## der muttt

London--from the Evening standard


----------



## Cujas

Davidinho said:


> Moscow should be flattered to find itself in this list, but it is far from being on par with Dubai and Shanghai. Well, I prefer Moscow's skyline to both of those because the Russian city has huge historical and cultural legacy, woody hills and 4-season climate which make its skyline more diverse and interesting, but objectively Moscow is not in first league, at least for now.


Moscow skyline is indeed above Dubai and LA IMAO (even if LA make good architectural choices during the last ten years).

For Shanghai I don’t know. Shanghai had a very good skyline few years ago, but the latest construction are wasting the skyline (notably the too tall China’s tower). In the opposit I didn’t like Moscow Skyline early 2010, at this time it was just few fat-ass towers in the middle of nothing. But the latest construction make the skyline more balanced.

Shanghai and Moscow are very close IMAO, and if things continue this way, Moscow will overpass Shanghai in the next ten years.


----------



## LivinAWestLife

*Antwerp*

New Antwerp skyline by Roland Tempels, on Flickr

Cityscapes Antwerp by Hugo Maes, on Flickr

IMG_0394 by trevor.patt, on Flickr


----------



## werner10

Finally Antwerp - what took you so long...

And in the meantime in Rotterdam:








by @hoogbouw010












P9190559 by 010, on Flickr












by @Trademarc










by @Trademarc











by @Pipo


----------



## redcode

*Istanbul*









istanbul by 卂ㄥ卩乇尺 on 500px









Tutamıyorum Zamanı ⌛ by Burcin S on 500px









Bosphorus Bridge Twilight by Jack Barker on 500px

Istanbul by Ilgaz DEGER, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Warszawa *

Warsaw Skyline by Michał, trên Flickr

img236 by Diego Molero, trên Flickr

Cityscape by phensel, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Moskva*









Kodak ColorPlus 200 Roll 2266 by Roman Verton on 500px









View on Moskva-river and Kremlin at sunset time by Roman Bilan on 500px

Moscow City by On Neon, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*









London by Lukasz Owsieniecki on 500px









Isle of Dogs by Igor P on 500px









London Skyline by ALMURTADHA Altae on 500px


----------



## Cujas

^^

Great to see Istanbul again, it's been a long time on the thread! Istanbul Skyline look like the SF of Europe, with the bridge and the line of skyscrapers behind.


----------



## hkskyline

*Frankfurt*

2020-09_23-2539- by Dieter K., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Rotterdam*

Rotterdam from the Euromast by Bert van Duin, on Flickr

Rotterdam from the Euromast by Bert van Duin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hamburg*

Hamburg by moveit44, on Flickr

Hamburg by moveit44, on Flickr


----------



## hipi(sk)

Bratislava pop 450k-metro 650k 2007 vs 2020 from portal focusing on the city development yimba.sk:


----------



## IThomas

M I L A N O

















Dimitar Harizanov








Alberto Fanelli






Milano - Quartiere Isola by renata testa








Dimitar Harizanov








Dimitar Harizanov




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3397502143808873


​


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester*













































Manchester Skyline Photos


Definite Manchattan vibes coming from the view of Circle Square and Oxford Road cluster!




www.skyscrapercity.com







https://twitter.com/wilkinsonphoto


----------



## ogonek

MSC














Высокие Крыши Москвы! | VK


Самое свободное урбанистическое сообщество.




vk.com


















Высокие Крыши Москвы! | VK


Самое свободное урбанистическое сообщество.




vk.com





















ARCHITECTURAL PHOTOGRAPHER 📸 (@strogolexa) • Instagram photos and videos


23K Followers, 1,339 Following, 1,143 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from ARCHITECTURAL PHOTOGRAPHER 📸 (@strogolexa)




www.instagram.com


----------



## vincent1746

Paris


----------



## LinkD-2ME

Loving all the sunset city pics


----------



## redcode

*Brussels *









Brussels skyline from a rooftop bar - August 2020 by Thavvy Yaliv on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Warsaw*

Warszawa by Mariusz Łuczak, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Lyon*

Lyon by Matthias Ripp, trên Flickr









Après la pluie - Fourvière #4 by François Le Rolland on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Hamburg*

Hamburg by Kirill Ilyasov, trên Flickr









Hamburg from above by Dennis Kramer on 500px









Hamburg, Germany by zczillinger on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Riga*









Riga, Latvia by Claudio Ciardi on 500px


----------



## CGI

Moscow in 4k


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam









_DSC6550 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr 










_DSC6556 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr 











_DSC6608 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Liverpool





































Liverpool Skyline by Stephen Ballam, on Flickr

The changing skyline of Liverpool 3rd March 2020 by Vincent Phillips, on Flickr
The changing skyline of Liverpool (Princes Dock) 3rd February 2020 by Vincent Phillips, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*
View from the Emirates Airline Cable Car by Albert A T, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Moscow:*








Andrey Kotov | VK


----------



## the man from k-town

Frankfurt 



eibomz said:


> Aktueller View von Kronberg aus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: DS1000, fotocommunity.de





eibomz said:


> Frankfurts Rechenzentren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Tagesschau


----------



## the man from k-town

A Chicagoan said:


> *Moscow:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrey Kotov | VK


Moscow is still king and stays it with the upcoming 400m+ Tower imo


----------



## IThomas

M I L A N O


Skyline, Milano by Alessandro








matteo.platania








Marta Moriggi








fede_ph18








Milano Panoramica








Dimitar Harizanov








fede_ph18








fede_ph18









matteo.platania​


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*

Autumn20 (40) by Fabian Kober, trên Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Helsinki:*








By taivasalla.net


----------



## redcode

*Rotterdam*

Night Lights by fs999, trên Flickr









Rotterdam of the SpiegelenDePot 2 by Sjoerd Van der Pluijm on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Manchester*









Erie Basin, Salford Quays by Dan Highton Photography on 500px









Media City by Dan Highton Photography on 500px


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester





*
FOR MORE MANCHESTER CINEMATIC VIDEOS PLEASE VISIT: *Youtube.com/DroneUK*


----------



## redcode

*Paris*

IMG_3915 by Antoine Coulon, trên Flickr

IMG_3962-3 by Antoine Coulon, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Barcelona*

Fireworks in Barcelona by Santi, trên Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*


Photos by SSC member larsltb
















source: Rotterdam | Groene Kaap Katendrecht | UC

Photos by SSC member Trademarc
















Souce: Rotterdam | OurDomain Rotterdam Blaak | 73m | UC

Photo by SSC member Eric Offereins








Souce: Rotterdam: City Shots

_DSC6566 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr

The Terraced Tower by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr

GraphyArchy-F00128 by Graphy Archy, on Flickr

GraphyArchy-F00136 by Graphy Archy, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Liverpool*

26th September 2020. The Liverpool Skyline and the River Mersey from Wallasey, Cheshire. by Barnsley Victor, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Berlin*









Potsdamer platz at night. by David Endersby on 500px









Skyline Potsdamer Platz, September 2020 by Philipp Eder on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Istanbul*









Istanbul by Sinan Vanlı on 500px









Boğaziçi Köprüsü İstanbul by Hüseyin EŞEN on 500px









Istanbul Bosphorus Bridge at Dusk Sunset with Car traffic jam and City by Daniel Walther on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Marid*

Cuatro Torres Business Area by Oscar Eduardo Blandon Lopez, trên Flickr









golden by Horacio Lander on 500px









Madrid, What's else? by Jaime Ollero on 500px


----------



## redcode

*St Petersburg*









Calm before the storm by Ivan Pyzhin on 500px


----------



## Blackpool88

WingTips said:


> *Manchester
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> FOR MORE MANCHESTER CINEMATIC VIDEOS PLEASE VISIT: *Youtube.com/DroneUK*


Amazing shots - the scale of development in Manchester has been incredible - when I finished at Manchester University in 2011 I'm pretty sure it was just Beetham and City Tower.


----------



## IThomas

G E N O V A 









Mara Duchetti








Mara Duchetti








Bobby Orland









Domenico Faraone









Gabriel Talimani​


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Helsinki*



ilmariro said:


> Yesterday.
> DSC09209 by TurkuCubed, on Flickr


----------



## hipi(sk)

Bratislava, Yesterday I had little trip on e-scooter over the hills, my mobile phone does not have optical zoom, sorry for that.
















+ one from the bridge with restaurant on the top, number of cranes on the right is the 168m tower construction. The software has to control them to prevent from hitting each other:


----------



## grngmdn

London












































































































source: @skeyelad @londonviewpoints @bassmanphotography @alexanderjamestai @iamerionpeci @themattmak


----------



## redcode

*Praha*

Praha by Mike Bonitz, trên Flickr









Travel in Prague by J.Han_kkkkk on 500px


----------



## Dusty Hare

^^Amazing set of London photos Grngmdn.


----------



## the man from k-town

Skyline zur blauen Stunde by Stefanrieger, auf Flickr

evening skyline by Matthias Bober, auf Flickr

IMG_20200905_214730 by Tobias Schwarz, auf Flickr

Straight on panorama of Frankfurt downtown with different skyscrapers from a viewpoint across the bridge by Marco Verch Professional Photographer, auf Flickr

Skyline Frankfurt 2 19.08.2020 by Herbert Gallasch, auf Flickr


----------



## geogregor

DSC08929 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*



MetroSilesia said:


> Teil 5
> 
> Blick entlang der Europa-Allee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder: MetroSilesia


----------



## der muttt

From The Standard...London's third cluster taking shape.
Swimming pool designed to bridge two buildings being hoisted into place...Nine elms, London.


----------



## redcode

*Copenhagen*

Copenhagen skyline by Marie Dyekjær, trên Flickr


----------



## SASH

*THE HAGUE*

Photo by SSC member HaagseHoogbouw

_DSC6739 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Moskva*









. by Yury Ivliev on 500px









MOSCOW by Nikolai Savin on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Madrid*

Skyline Madrid II by Javier Mateos, trên Flickr


Sunset by Jose Antonio Carreras, trên Flickr









Madrid Blue Hour by Jaime Ollero on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Milan*









Milan | 092020 by Alđo Ðiazzi on 500px









Sole sui palazzi by Mattia Riolo on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Paris*









Le coucher du soleil by Ovidiu Tutunaru on 500px


----------



## redcode

*London*









Rainbow over central London by K HR on 500px

City Sunset... by Aleem Yousaf, trên Flickr









The City by Jon Herbert on 500px


----------



## Darryl

^^
Omg, that last pic... be still my heart!


----------



## Kysiek

WARSAW


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*

Frankfurt Skyline by Achim Sens, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Amsterdam*

Zuidas Amsterdam by John Post, trên Flickr


----------



## Axelferis

*P A R I S La Défense* view from the coming added new roof of Suzanne Lenglen court of Roland Garros :





















Source:


----------



## QData

[email protected] Tech District - Barcelona










Source: La Vanguardia


----------



## KlausDiggy

*London*



grngmdn said:


> More lights testing being done.
> 
> Instagram source: @tmnikonian
> 
> View attachment 566924


----------



## IThomas

M I L A N O


Porta Nuova, Milano by Alessandro

_ BOSCO VERTICALE, LE DUE TORRI _ by luigi re

Milano by night 3.0 by Davide Galloni

Milano by night 3.0 by Davide Galloni

Milano by night 3.0 by Davide Galloni

Milano by night 3.0 by Davide Galloni

Milano by night 3.0 by Davide Galloni

Milano by night 3.0 by Davide Galloni

Milano by night 3.0 by Davide Galloni

Milano by night 3.0 by Davide Galloni

Milano by night 3.0 by Davide Galloni

Milano by night 3.0 by Davide Galloni
















Chiara Tartaglia​


----------



## LinkD-2ME

Milan has a cool skyline


----------



## redcode

*Monaco*


Monaco by David Davids, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Szczecin*









Szczecin cityscape by Jean-Baptiste Engelking on 500px


----------



## Cujas

*Lyon *

©Ninoversalphotography


----------



## Xorcist

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFz5Ku1lObh/


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*

Skyline Frankfurt am Main by Markus Geisse, trên Flickr









Frankfurt Skyline by Felix Knote on 500px









F R A N K F U R T S K Y L I N E by C. Lang on 500px

EZB And The Frankfurt Skyline by Andreas Mundt, trên Flickr

Frankfurt Skyline by Hyloo, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Leeds*

View over Leeds by Mark Lewis, trên Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Warsaw:*








By @cotinus


----------



## Cujas

*Lyon*

@LyonFrance official webpage









@kev



























@Ben 









@Ludo_G


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester*



















The Greater Manchester Photo Thread







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## IThomas

N A P O L I









Amir Gilad









Nicola Macchiarini









dr33dm00n








Giuseppe Ferraro​


----------



## redcode

*London*

Early morning in London by Pierre Blaché, trên Flickr

LRH. by Alan Habbick Photography., trên Flickr

Lights of London by Peter Sack, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Berlin*









View over Berlin with Alexander Tower, Berlin Cathedral,city palace by Dieter Meyer on 500px


----------



## Avangard-55

Cologne said:


> *01.10.2020*
> Будет 300 метров?
> View attachment 572933
> View attachment 572935
> View attachment 572936
> 
> Ressource: Soloviev Live


That's a nice photo of Moscow


----------



## redcode

*Warsaw*

Warszawa by Mariusz Łuczak, trên Flickr









Warsaw - District Wola - Kasprzaka Street by papa bravo on 500px


----------



## IThomas

M I L A N O










Luca Bisceglia
















Dimitar Harizanov








Luca Bisceglia








Paolo Bonfanti​


----------



## Xorcist

Frankfurt








(c) Mario Stock Taunuscopter


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:

20200926-ffm.goetheturm.26092020 342_stitchb by cleversurf, auf Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Beograd*

New Belgrade at Dusk by Slobodan Blagojevic, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Zurich*









züri west by Michael Hediger on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Portsmouth*

_A7R3036 by Andy Amor, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Paris*

The Clouds Over Paris by Henrik Sundholm, trên Flickr









Sunset skyline by Arnaud Koncina on 500px









Blue hour in La Défense by Arnaud Koncina on 500px









La Défense by Charlotte d'Armand de Châteauvieux on 500px


----------



## redcode

*London*

London Docklands also showing the Emirates Air Line by ByronDelgado, trên Flickr

London Docklands also showing the Emirates Air Line by ByronDelgado, trên Flickr

The City. by Dave Pearce, trên Flickr

The London View by ace&#x27;s photos, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Berlin*

Blick vom Kreuzberg in die City by Mittags Kind, trên Flickr









Skyline Potsdamer Platz, September 2020 by Philipp Eder on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Bucharest*









The cityscape by Tudor Alexandru on 500px

autumnal colors by Romulus Anghel, trên Flickr


----------



## madmax1982

La Défense, from Alto'roof :









Source :








Covid, télétravail : comment La Défense se réinvente pour séduire les entreprises


Traitement de l’air, espaces modulables... Les promoteurs et concepteurs des nouvelles tours de bureaux font valoir leurs atouts afin de lim




www.leparisien.fr


----------



## cancan-izmir

İzmir, Turkey



Smyrniotis said:


> IMG_2003
> 
> IMG_2005
> 
> IMG_2006
> 
> pano


----------



## IThomas

M I L A N O
















Dimitar Harizanov








Fabrizio Pierciballi








Dimitar Harizanov








Paolo Marchesi








Elena Galimberti








Roberto Andres Gallardo​


----------



## LivinAWestLife

*Kazan*

Don't know if this city has been posted here, ever, but it is on the European side of Russia. 

Kazan by Laurent Pagès, on Flickr

Kazan by Michael Kosachyov, on Flickr

Kazan by Анна Ихсанова, on Flickr

Panorama of modern Kazan by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Warszawa*

Warsaw golden hour by Maciek Lulko, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Moskva*

Moscow City by On Neon, trên Flickr

Russia, Moscow, the View of Towers of International Business Center "Moscow-City" from Kutuzovsky Avenue near 30. From left: "Oko" (Eye), "Neva", "IQ-quarter", "Eurasia", "Federation", "Naberezhnaya", "Mercury-City", "City of Capitals", Presnensky Dt. by Alexander SACALEVIC, trên Flickr

Autumn in Moscow by On Neon, trên Flickr


----------



## der muttt

Nine Elms London, not mine, taken from The Guardian..


----------



## JeffM

Its London or Moscow 

then 3, Paris
4. Warsaw
5, frankfort
6.Rotterdam
7. Manchester
8.Birmingham
9. milan
10. Liverpool


----------



## der muttt

I wanna play...🤡

1. Moscow
2.London
3. Frankfurt
4. Madrid
5.Paris
6. Rotterdam
7. Istanbul
8.Benidorm/Warsaw
9. Milan
10. Manchester.


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam








Rijnhaven 1716 by JespervdBerg, on Flickr 











by @themodulor











PA100573 by 010, on Flickr










by @appolo13











PA100584 by 010, on Flickr











by @webbie010


----------



## YalnızAdam

You always forget "IZMIR" 


__
https://flic.kr/p/2jyT1Jj


__
https://flic.kr/p/2jyPCwB


__
https://flic.kr/p/2jR3bbC


__
https://flic.kr/p/2iaDLxf


----------



## redcode

*St Petersburg*

Lakhta Tower at Sunset, SPb, Russia by Michael Kozloff, trên Flickr


----------



## grngmdn

*London*

















































































sources: @justefe @bassmanphotography @jimthegooner @joeallam @rontimehin @tmnikonian


----------



## Axelferis

_InstaParis_

​



















__
http://instagr.am/p/CF7c-XCs9AI/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CGEBWxhgEPW/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFPv89eM1yl/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CGKY1Ukn7YJ/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEmY97SMAcW/


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Copenhagen* by @Hafnia


----------



## JeffM

As ever Moscow and London are just so far infront it's not true.

Paris is really close. 

The rest ??


----------



## KlausDiggy

JeffM said:


> Gotta say some of the pics being posted now on this page are embarrassing.
> 
> 
> Posting pics just because you can...
> 
> 
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz





JeffM said:


> As ever Moscow and London are just so far infront it's not true.
> 
> Paris is really close.
> 
> The rest ??


I find your statement rather embarrassing. Why should we only post pictures from Moscow, London and Paris in this forum? That would be boring.

Besides, Moscow is still one mile ahead of London in terms of height and number.

Tallinn could well appear more often in this forum. It already has a distinctive skyline.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


Frankfurt Skyline by Achim Sens, auf Flickr


----------



## hipi(sk)

Bratislava:

























From building highways video


----------



## KlausDiggy

Here the comparison between Moscow, London, Paris and Frankfurt again.
Paris is too far away to be compared with Moscow or London. 2025 it is more in the 20th league with Frankfurt.

There are several new projects in preparation in Moscow (which is why I have not listed them here yet)
Among them are MOD (200m), City Bay (4 x 177m), Director (176m), Architect (3 x 169m), Hide (3 x 152m)

London gets another building in the list that has a height increase from 148m to 183.5m


*Comparison Moscow, London, Paris, Frankfurt & Warsaw *

Com*, U/C*


Moscow (69)London (41)Paris / La Défense (23)Frankfurt a. M. (20)Warsaw (13)*443 m*310 m231 m259 m*310 m*374 m278 m*220 m*257 m231 m354 m235 m210 m*233 m*220 m345 m*233 m*194 m208 m*202 m*339 m230 m187 m200 m*195 m*309 m225 m185 m200 m192 m*302 m*220 m184 m*191 m*187 m302 m*216 m**180 m*190 m*180 m**283 m**215 m*179 m186 m165 m268 m*205 m*178 m185 m164 m*267 m**204 m*178 m180 m159 m*267 m*200 m171 m*178 m*159 m*267 m*200 m167 m170 m*155 m*264 m*200 m*167 m170 m*257 m*190 m165 m166 m257 m*187 m*162 m159 m246 m*184 m*161 m155 m245 m183 m160 m155 m243 m*182 m*160 m155 m239 m181 m155 m154 m239 m180 m155 m*215 m**177 m*152 m213 m172 m151 m206 m*168 m**195 m**168 m**193 m**168 m*192 m*168 m*192 m164 m191 m163 m*191 m**163 m**191 m**161 m*188 m161 m*182 m*160 m*179 m*156 m177 m*155 m*176 m153 m176 m153 m176 m151 m*176 m*151 m*176 m**151 m**176 m*150 m175 m172 m172 m168 m*168 m**165 m**165 m*165 m165 m*162 m*162 m160 m160 m160 m160 m156 m156 m156 m156 m156 m156 m155 m155 m155 m153 m151 m*150 m**150 m*


----------



## redcode

*Benidorm*









big clouds sunset by René Bijloo on 500px









skyline sunset clouds by René Bijloo on 500px


----------



## Dareko

Holy sh*t Moscow chill out


----------



## redcode

*Rotterdam*

Wonderful Rotterdam by Andreas Mundt, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*La Défense*

Défense GIH by Valentin YVON, trên Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

Frankfurt 









Webcam Frankfurt Skyline - Hi.Res.Cam

Das ist Frankfurt! by Linus Wambach, auf Flickr

Frankfurt - August sunset - Fujifilm X-T4 by Fenchel &amp; Janisch, auf Flickr

C&#x27;est répétitif surtout by Matthias Rabiller, auf Flickr

Frankfurt al atardecer - 2008 by laap mx, auf Flickr

Frankfurt/Main by Saibot7791, auf Flickr


----------



## IThomas

G E N O V A 









Mara Duchetti








Cesare Malatesta








Bobby Orlan








Bobby Orlan​


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:

Skyline FFM Pano by Thomas Schmidt, auf Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hamburg*









Elbpromenade by Ralf Bitzer on 500px









In Hamburg sind die Nächte lang .. nightlights by Klaus Knackstedt on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Riga*









Riga city panorama with colorful sunset in the sky. by Viesturs Jūgs on 500px









Riga city panorama with colorful sunset in the sky by Viesturs Jūgs on 500px


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*Gaziantep, Turkey*









Login • Instagram









by sahan_droneart









by iconovadayasambasladi


----------



## cardiff

Portsmouth UK










Portsmouth Skyline by Matthew Wells, on Flickr

RX307430 by Andy Amor, on Flickr

Portsmouth Naval Memorial by mo6, on Flickr

Portsmouth Skyline 27/07/2020 by Brian Simmons, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

M I L A N O








maro_beppe








Stefano T.








Stefano. T








Davide Galloni








Davide Galloni








Andrea Cherchi








Andrea Cherchi








maro_beppe








maro_beppe








Andrea Cherchi








Fabrizio Tomasi

Lorenteggio, Milano by Alessandro​


----------



## JeffM

KlausDiggy said:


> I find your statement rather embarrassing. Why should we only post pictures from Moscow, London and Paris in this forum? That would be boring.
> 
> Besides, Moscow is still one mile ahead of London in terms of height and number.
> 
> Tallinn could well appear more often in this forum. It already has a distinctive skyline.


Height and numbers are meaningless ..

Aesthetics are EVERYTHING.

Agree re Tallinn. And I love these pages being enriched with lesser or obscure cities. 

My post was aimed at the egotists on here who post relentlessly the same pics from the same angles .. oe the Geeks who post silly shots of a building on its own.


----------



## the man from k-town

Frankfurt 























































all pics taken by me


----------



## redcode

*Praha*

Spaceship by Václav Vančura, trên Flickr









Prague bridges by Pavlina Basarova on 500px


----------



## mlody89

Warszawa


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

PH-HZO B737-800WL Transavia and skyline Rotterdam 21-03-14 ehrd maarten-sr by Maarten Visser, on Flickr
Veerhaven by d9t_Rotterdam, on Flickr
Terraced Tower by d9t_Rotterdam, on Flickr
Leuvehaven by d9t_Rotterdam, on Flickr
Terraced Tower by d9t_Rotterdam, on Flickr
Rotterdam by mediocre, on Flickr
Museum Boijmans van Beuningen by mediocre, on Flickr
Rotterdam from the Euromast by Bert van Duin, on Flickr
Rotterdam Skyline by Andreas Mundt, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Moscow / Москва*

_source_

_







_


----------



## cardiff

Nice to see some streetscapes in the Moscow pictures, grounds the skyline for me and make the city appear more pleasant, needs a few more medium sized towers to fill in the gaps in the main cluster


----------



## redcode

*London*

Hampstead to South London by Nicholas Brett, trên Flickr









Golden Hour from Sky Garden by Kai Alexander-Dawkins on 500px


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*

From 337.5m tall Europaturm








by User:Hagen Blatt - Wikimedia Commons (CC BY-SA 4.0)


----------



## hipi(sk)

Vienna and Bratislava from the top highest spot between the cities (source yimba.sk):


















BA newly building downtown - still large construction though:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CGaZC7kHAGk/


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*









Skyline FFM Pano by Thomas Schmidt on 500px









Frankfurt Skyline by Raja Sen on 500px

Living under skyscrapers, Frankfurt, Lohrberg by espederle, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Gdynia*









Harbour city by Maciej Preus on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Moskva*

High Above VDNKh by Alexander V. Kuznetsov, trên Flickr









City on the river bank in the rays of the setting sun by Al K on 500px









*** by MarkScheider on 500px

IMG_20201020_164315 by eka phil, trên Flickr


----------



## vincent1746

Paris, and the main constructions sites :























































Sources : Devisubox - N°1 du timelapse pour les chantiers, constructions & BTP


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw by wiezowce.pl


----------



## Cujas

*Lyon *

By L&I - www.instagram.com/li.cityscape/


----------



## Nikomoto

Moscow










































strogolexa


----------



## parislondonmadrid

Moscow is very very far ahead of London and Paris, although it's annoying to concede.


----------



## mlody89

Warszawa by Nowa Warszaw


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*Batumi, Georgia*









by Gela Riabukha


----------



## Dusty Hare

parislondonmadrid said:


> Moscow is very very far ahead of London and Paris, although it's annoying to concede.


In terms of height and quantity it is. But i don't think it is in terms of aesthetics and I believe both London with its chaotic beauty and Paris with its more ordered beauty are the more pleasing looking skylines overall.


----------



## CGI

Moscow


----------



## madmax1982

About Montparnasse Tower :


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Moscow:*
IMG_20201020_164315 by eka phil, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*The Hague*

IMG_6649 by Momo1435, trên Flickr


----------



## Cujas

Paris - La Défense

@new Defense on the French section


----------



## redcode

*Leeds*

_DSC9545 by Bob Peters, trên Flickr


----------



## Vedymin

What I love about Leeds is the fact that the tallest skyscraper, 3rd and 4th tallest are all student accommodation buildings
I wish other European cities like Brussels and La Défense could follow that "lead"


----------



## A Chicagoan

Vedymin said:


> What I love about Leeds is the fact that the tallest skyscraper, 3rd and 4th tallest are all student accommodation buildings
> I wish other European cities like Brussels and La Défense could follow that "lead"


Cambridge in the United States is the same, but with shorter buildings.


----------



## Cujas

Vedymin said:


> What I love about Leeds is the fact that the tallest skyscraper, 3rd and 4th tallest are all student accommodation buildings
> I wish other European cities like Brussels and La Défense could follow that "lead"


Well, basically, LD just build a student accommodation in the middle of Skyscrapers, it open in 2018 (the Architect is Jean Nouvel, Pritzker 2008). It is the blue builging at the right, with a social garden on the roof (the motorway interchange will also be transformed into a promenade with bars and restaurents).

So, its not the tallest, but its fine.









@Campusea

Here is an other one: 








@Archiguide


----------



## Cujas

*Paris - La Défense*

La Defense Paris by george papapostolou, on Flickr by *Yellow Fever *on the French section

*







*


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*
Canary Wharf by Seán Noel O'Connell, on Flickr


----------



## JeffM

parislondonmadrid said:


> Moscow is very very far ahead of London and Paris, although it's annoying to concede.



In what way ?


----------



## JeffM

redcode said:


> *Kazan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kazan, Kazanka river by Evgeny Enin on 500px


Is Kazan Europe ?


----------



## Davidinho

Golden Autumn in Moscow:








Pavel Ogorodnikov Instagram


----------



## redcode

JeffM said:


> Is Kazan Europe ?


did you not study Geography at school?


----------



## redcode

*Rotterdam*

Rotterdam Skyline by Andreas Mundt, trên Flickr









Sunset Rotterdam by Frans Loeve on 500px









Panorama of the ❤Markthal by Sjoerd Van der Pluijm on 500px

T4T41032 by Tom Verhoeven, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Wien*









Swan and the City by Peter Schadl on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*

Frankfurt Sunset by gsphoto.ffm, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Liverpool*

Liverpool Skyline by Mike McTigue, trên Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Warsaw:*








Warsaw Stonehenge by Łukasz Sawicki, on 500px


----------



## parislondonmadrid

JeffM said:


> In what way ?


Well, as a western european i would prefer Paris or London come first. But no doubt Moscow is a bigger city with the tallest skyscrapers.


----------



## redcode

*Stockholm*

Kungsholmen skyline by night by Heiko Purnhagen, trên Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Warsaw:*
8.10.2020 | X4E-622 | Warszawa Centralna - Warszawa Zachodnia | by Poza Granice, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

il fenomeno said:


> -


Source: Ein Flug im legendären Goodyear-Luftschiff


----------



## vincent1746

Paris La Défense :



























































































Vincent Montcuit


----------



## KiffKiff




----------



## A Chicagoan

JeffM said:


> Your pics are so naff on here .. Just sayin .
> 
> Oh and you gonna abuse your position as a MOD on this site and hand out another infraction ??
> 
> Go away


I'm afraid you've got it the wrong way... when you insult a mod, YOU go away, not the mod.


----------



## redcode

*Manchester*

Autumn Manchester panoramic by Nigel, trên Flickr


----------



## jchk

Some mediocre photos of gorgeous Milan I took on Saturday:
































The last photo was taken right before I had to sprint to the metro to make it back to my hotel before the curfew!


----------



## redcode

*London*

Parliament Hill Fields (the view from) by std70040, trên Flickr


----------



## Davidinho

jchk said:


> mediocre


They are not mediocre. In fact, this is one of the rare occasions when we see the skyline of Milan (albeit from rooftops) rather than a (group of) building(s).
***
A lot of excellent photos from London recently.


----------



## Davidinho

MIBC

Even though Neva Towers (left) and OKO Towers (center) are box-shaped they all really have interesting geometries.










Saldonin.ru


----------



## Xorcist

Berlin









(c) Berlin Mirrors


----------



## redcode

*Paris*









La Défense by capturedinstant on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Wien*

_Z6F9953-HDR-Pano by Michael Hanisch, trên Flickr

The Viennese vineyards in the evening light by Patrick Stargardt, trên Flickr


----------



## Edmos




----------



## KiffKiff

Paris by night














































Source : air-image.net


----------



## redcode

*Liverpool*

Double Rainbow With Boaty by Frisia Bonn, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Lyon*

With view of Mont Blanc by skweeky ツ, trên Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Berlin:

Herbst-001 by Koos Martens, auf Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Original posted by Stratosphere 2020 : Nederlandse Panorama's: Skylines









Photo by: Jorro Cooper


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*
South London View by Ella, on Flickr


----------



## Cujas

*Paris - La Défense*

La Defense Paris by Xcaptur, on on the official facebook account of La Defense


----------



## Davidinho

willman87 said:


> BARCELONA


Interestingly both Madrid and Barcelona have made it to top-10 of the list of "best cities". The World’s Best Cities in 2021 Revealed


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:

scary night view on Frankfurtcity from Lohrberg by espederle, auf Flickr


----------



## pafffcio

*WARSAW*


























pics by me


----------



## redcode

*Oslo*









Bjørvika, Oslo by Mads Erik Eriksson on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Marseille*









Lockdown by Beuns Rousseau on 500px


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam








by @Apollo13











by @marnix cox










bt @rebbel13












by @themodulor










by @Thai Hoang











by @olga koretskaya


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Belgrade:*
















By Misho Govorcin


----------



## Xorcist

Frankfurt 























Fotos (c) _Konstantin__ von Wedelstädt_


----------



## Xorcist

Cologne/Köln 








(c) Jörg Hempel


----------



## Dal Bo

Casato said:


> Copyright CASATO


----------



## Dusty Hare

I thought this thread had been quite pleasant for a while without the politics!!

Personally love the Palace of Culture in Warsaw, as well as the Seven Sisters in Moscow. I wouldn't want to see any of them built now but as monuments to their time they are perfect and add much needed variety to the skylines of both cities. 

Are there any other cities with similar buildings? I'm not talking about Soviet buildings but Soviet skyscrapers.


----------



## Ingenioren

View from the spire by rachel.roze, on Flickr

Latvian Academy of Sciences.


----------



## redcode

*Monaco*

Monaco by jean gilles arpajou, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*









Skyline Frankfurt am Main by Ralf Schmidt on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Liverpool*









The Sir David Attenborough. by kevin male on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Madrid*









Luna azul en la noche de Halloween by azabache3 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Paris*









Untitled by Nour DE on 500px









Beacon by Cosmin on 500px









Paris Arc de Triomphe de l’Étoile by PWDigitalArts on 500px


----------



## madmax1982

Paris La Défense from Saint-Cloud bridge/tunnel.


----------



## vincent1746

Paris - La Défense from Andrésy :



























































































From Courbevoie :




























Vincent Montcuit


----------



## Iluminat

Ingenioren said:


> If you refer to the palace of culture it's just Stalinist, not "neo-stalinist". I was confused looking for a sort of Triumph Palace style building in Warsaw but there is none.


In Poland this stile is usually called "Socrealism" (in architecture) although it was indeed Stalin who pushed it against the will of the architects that preferred modernism.



Dusty Hare said:


> Are there any other cities with similar buildings? I'm not talking about Soviet buildings but Soviet skyscrapers.


If you mean Socrealist skyscrapers it's pretty much only the 7 sisters + Pkin but there's quite a few highrises, even in Warsaw itself you have Ministry of Transportation:









and Grand Hotel:










TVP building in Łódź:


----------



## ancov

catcha said:


> A classic view over Warsaw's downtown (people for scale )
> View attachment 681205


----------



## Davidinho

Moscow
















ARCHITECTURAL PHOTOGRAPHER 📸 (@strogolexa) • Instagram photos and videos


23K Followers, 1,339 Following, 1,143 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from ARCHITECTURAL PHOTOGRAPHER 📸 (@strogolexa)




www.instagram.com


----------



## redcode

*Köln*









Between the Bridges by M i c h a e l on 500px


----------



## Fallout

Dusty Hare said:


> I thought this thread had been quite pleasant for a while without the politics!!
> 
> Personally love the Palace of Culture in Warsaw, as well as the Seven Sisters in Moscow. I wouldn't want to see any of them built now but as monuments to their time they are perfect and add much needed variety to the skylines of both cities.
> 
> Are there any other cities with similar buildings? I'm not talking about Soviet buildings but Soviet skyscrapers.


New York, Chicago, Cleveland, Buenos Aires, Madrid. Generally places that built skyscrapers before 1950s.

While the American skyscrapers present slightly different architectural style (but still they were the inspiration for Soviet skyscrapers, just that the Soviet ones drew details and ornamentation from historical Byzantine/Russian esthetics, while American were either modernist or classical Greek/Roman inspired), the Edificio Espana from Madrid looks like it could fit among its Moscow peers.


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*








Photo source: Facebook


----------



## KlausDiggy

Fallout said:


> New York, Chicago, Cleveland, Buenos Aires, Madrid. Generally places that built skyscrapers before 1950s.
> 
> While the American skyscrapers present slightly different architectural style (but still they were the inspiration for Soviet skyscrapers, just that the Soviet ones drew details and ornamentation from historical Byzantine/Russian esthetics, while American were either modernist or classical Greek/Roman inspired), the Edificio Espana from Madrid looks like it could fit among its Moscow peers.


In Europe there are several examples of skyscrapers before 1950.

Look here--->Old Skyscrapers


----------



## Dusty Hare

Fallout said:


> New York, Chicago, Cleveland, Buenos Aires, Madrid. Generally places that built skyscrapers before 1950s.
> 
> While the American skyscrapers present slightly different architectural style (but still they were the inspiration for Soviet skyscrapers, just that the Soviet ones drew details and ornamentation from historical Byzantine/Russian esthetics, while American were either modernist or classical Greek/Roman inspired), the Edificio Espana from Madrid looks like it could fit among its Moscow peers.


Thanks.....I was thinking earlier how the Empire State Building in NYC has a certain similarity. But those Soviet ones just look more......Soviet!


----------



## CGI

Moscow


----------



## IThomas

M I L A N O








Simone Daino








Tonino Triglia








Paul Pablo








Andrea Cherchi








Andrea Cherchi








Unbasic Brent

Il curvo, il dritto, lo storto by Gian Floridia​


----------



## CGI

Saint Petersburg


kirilltsybenko


----------



## der muttt

redcode said:


> *Monaco*
> 
> Monaco by jean gilles arpajou, trên Flickr


I never understand why people with so much money would want to live on top of each other in a place that looks like a cross between Benidorm and East Kowloon...


----------



## A Chicagoan

der muttt said:


> I never understand why people with so much money would want to live on top of each other in a place that looks like a cross between Benidorm and East Kowloon...


Who said they actually LIVE there?


----------



## hipi(sk)

Does the HB Reavis continue with constructing the highest skyscraper in Warsaw? The background talks whisper they are in trouble, banks stopped loans due to corona low demand for office and retail space. They are barely finishing one of largest EU construction in Bratislava (99% complete). They have introduced their intention to start developing residential projects (no experience at all for them in this field), where is still some demand until corona economical crisis will strike in full strength.


----------



## gstark0

hipi(sk) said:


> Does the HB Reavis continue with constructing the highest skyscraper in Warsaw? The background talks whisper they are in trouble, banks stopped loans due to corona low demand for office and retail space. They are barely finishing one of largest EU construction in Bratislava (99% complete). They have introduced their intention to start developing residential projects (no experience at all for them in this field), where is still some demand until corona economical crisis will strike in full strength.


Yes, they continue the construction. There‘s always going to be a demand for office space in Warsaw, it’s a huge market.


----------



## Iluminat

It would be pointless to stop at this stage when it's pretty close to being finished anyway.


----------



## A Chicagoan

What wouldn't be pointless, though, is scrapping the spire. I hope that will not happen...


----------



## anubis1234

Warsaw




















Source: 































Source:


----------



## redcode

*Moskva*









... by Natalya Muzychuk on 500px









* by EV on 500px









... by Natalya Muzychuk on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Portsmouth*









Across The Solent by Piers Williams on 500px


----------



## KlausDiggy

A Chicagoan said:


> What wouldn't be pointless, though, is scrapping the spire. I hope that will not happen...


It makes no difference anyway. At least for me.


----------



## madmax1982

der muttt said:


> I never understand why people with so much money would want to live on top of each other in a place that looks like a cross between Benidorm and East Kowloon...


I would'nt say no in exchange of the passport


----------



## wojtekbp

gstark0 said:


> Yes, they continue the construction. There‘s always going to be a demand for office space in Warsaw, it’s a huge market.


Forest's construction seems also to be continued. They announced yesterday that they sold Postepu 14 office building (Sluzewiec district) to CA Immo so, theoretically, they should have enough funds.


----------



## Roquentin

der muttt said:


> I never understand why people with so much money would want to live on top of each other in a place that looks like a cross between Benidorm and East Kowloon...


Because they don't like paying tax...


----------



## redcode

*London*









The Shard by 艾斯黛尔Estelle on 500px


----------



## vincent1746

Paris









































































Vincent Montcuit


----------



## Edil Arda

İzmir,
Untitled by Denham Smyrna, on Flickr


----------



## Nikomoto

Moscow

Looking at the city by On Neon, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Warsaw:*








Kamil Paradowski Fotografia


----------



## Dareko

Warsaw


----------



## Xorcist

Frankfurt/Germany








By Lars Hengstler 

__
http://instagr.am/p/B2EJcxmoWiz/


----------



## Davidinho

MIBC

















Author's IG









Author's IG









Author's IG









Author's IG


----------



## redcode

*Linz*









neversleeping by Christoph Krüger on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Liverpool*









Liverpool city centre by ian cank on 500px


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw przez Mac_07


----------



## redcode

*Moskva*









Вот она какая – большая, пребольшая... by Михаил Танин on 500px

Nice evening - in the big city by On Neon, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Rotterdam*









Erasmusbrug - Rotterdam by CaptureX on 500px









View on the Rotterdam Waterfront by Jan Remmert Fröling on 500px


----------



## Dareko

A Chicagoan said:


> What wouldn't be pointless, though, is scrapping the spire. I hope that will not happen...


it wont happen


----------



## IThomas

M I L A N O








Wubing Feng








Stefano Gusmeroli








Paolo Marchesi








Dimitar Harizanov








Ivhina Mojica








Elena Galimberti








Alessandro Barberio








Jesse Mottl​


----------



## redcode

*Liège*

Liège 2020 by Live From Liege, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Barcelona*









Barcelona Sunset by Olivier Fernandez on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Katowice, Poland:*








By @WhiskeySix


----------



## CborG

London can't play along anymore! 😝 My god your skyline has changed so much the last years. Incredible. Head and shoulders above the rest.


----------



## madmax1982

Funny comment knowing that Moscow is on the same page.


----------



## cancan-izmir

İzmir, Türkiye


__
http://instagr.am/p/CHXUxVkpnLb/


[/QUOTE]


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam








by @larsltb 












by @rebbel13












bby @rebbel13 











by @larsltb


----------



## Floriann

opinion:
1. London - most impressive, literal 1:1 america in europe. wish the height was more varied tho
2. Frankfurt. if London is like full on American, Frankfurt is mini-America
3. Warsaw. explained in the post above
4. Paris/la defense. Impressive scale/density a’la London but very boring height distribution/designs. getting a bit outdated and sees little development nowadays, sad.
5. Rotterdam - mini-Frankfurt
6. istanbul - impressive scale a’la paris, even more impressive, on par with london, the designs are cheap tho
7. moscow - mini-Istanbul. good height but cheap designs, bad surroundings
8. milan - unimpressive. although interesting designs and urbanism


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Is it a thread about "best Euro skylines" or "best looking alike American skylines"? 🤔


----------



## Dusty Hare

Floriann said:


> opinion:
> 1. London - most impressive, literal 1:1 america in europe. wish the height was more varied tho


London also looks nothing like an American skyline. It is far too chaotic. I agree with you on one thing though. It is the best looking skyline in Europe (despite not being the tallest).


----------



## Davidinho

Floriann said:


> opinion:


Welcome back. Your opinion is very important for us.

Curious... if mini-Istanbul is #6, why isn't Istanbul itself found in top-6?


----------



## KlausDiggy

fadeout said:


> Kraków! Poland
> Unity Centre


A real beauty


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt (mini-Manhattan)*


Frankfurt Zeppelin by Stefanrieger, auf Flickr










Source: Neelyx, Fotocommunity


Skyline Frankfurt by Benjamin Schulz, auf Flickr


----------



## maykies

Floriann said:


> View attachment 716929
> 
> There’s no skyline better and more complete than this. The surroundings - the river, that bridge.. everything matters, everything plays along in this skyline... beautiful. A piece of America in Europe (maybe that bridge is a lil un-american but who cares)



London, Frankfurt, Paris or even Milan look far better to my eyes.


----------



## anubis1234

maykies said:


> London, Frankfurt, Paris or even Milan look far better to my eyes.


I feel sorry for your blindness


----------



## maykies

anubis1234 said:


> I feel sorry for your blindness


Don't need to be sorry buddy. 

Maybe it's because I've been to Warsaw and have discovered the city from inside but I don't know... the city looks sad. I find London, Paris or Milan much more attractive including the skyline.


----------



## madmax1982

My blindness, his blindness, our blindness, at least, doesn't consider Varso Tower as a 310m tall tower.

Kiss.


----------



## werner10

^^Ok, fine. But may I remind you all that this is not a city vs city thread - we all know back then it led to childlike behaviour we couldn't control. 

Everybody is entitled to have his or her own opinions. Let's respect that.


----------



## Davidinho

maykies said:


> Don't need to be sorry buddy.
> 
> Maybe it's because I've been to Warsaw and have discovered the city from inside but I don't know... the city looks sad. I find London, Paris or Milan much more attractive including the skyline.


That photo was really good, but yeah, I would agree that from street level there are not as interesting panoramas. With that said, however, one cannot consider Warsaw boring. It has an impressive skyline for a city that side.


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester*

Well worth a mention I feel given the on going investment in the City...

*The World`s best Cities

Welcome to the world’s most comprehensive city ranking, based on the quality of place, reputation and competitive identity of global cities based on the perceptions of the people who matter most: talent, tourists and business leaders...* 

94. MANCHESTER

Manchester’s reputation as the bucking engine of English industry is serving it well on the international stage, as it revisits that history through the lens of the 2020s. Castlefield, an “urban heritage park,” is one portal into that storied past: the canal running through it formerly transported coal into the city’s industrial hub, but today it transports tourists through its historic waters. *The University of Manchester scores the city one of its highest rankings globally (#32)* in the Product category, which *also measures Airport Connectivity* (#26) through direct flights, as well as Attractions (#67). The university is home to a dazzling legacy of 25 Nobel laureates, among whom four currently remain on staff. Manchester’s conversion from producing goods to ideas is well underway, and the history of the workers who made that possible is on grand display at the People’s History Museum. That’s something to brag about, maybe contributing to its #18 rank for Google Trends or its #52 ranking for TripAdvisor Reviews. 










The World’s Most Comprehensive City Ranking - Best Cities


Welcome to the world’s most comprehensive city ranking, based on the quality of place, reputation and competitive identity of global cities based on the perceptions of the people who matter most: talent, tourists and business leaders.




www.bestcities.org





Manchester is the only English City to make the list apart from London.


----------



## KlausDiggy

But 8 German cities.
18. Berlin, 28. Munich, 43. Frankfurt, 51. Hamburg, 80. Stuttgart, 84. Cologne, 88. Hanover, 93. Düsseldorf.
And Shanghai in 73rd place.


----------



## gstark0

DEL


----------



## Floriann

Dusty Hare said:


> London also looks nothing like an American skyline. It is far too chaotic. I agree with you on one thing though. It is the best looking skyline in Europe (despite not being the tallest).


I was talking mainly about Canary Wharf, which looks like a combination of Chicago and Miami


----------



## Floriann

KlausDiggy said:


> *Frankfurt (mini-Manhattan)*
> 
> 
> Frankfurt Zeppelin by Stefanrieger, auf Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Neelyx, Fotocommunity
> 
> 
> Skyline Frankfurt by Benjamin Schulz, auf Flickr


it’s interesting how the Frankfurt skyline looks better from the ground than from air, while Warsaw’s looks better from air than from the ground.


----------



## Floriann

maykies said:


> London, Frankfurt, Paris or even Milan look far better to my eyes.


yeah i ranked London and Frankfurt above Warsaw, Paris or Milan tho - you try find a photograph of Paris or especially Milan at least COMPARABLE with the one i posted of Warsaw, ok? and i’ll keep waitin until you do


----------



## A Chicagoan

Floriann said:


> yeah i ranked London and Frankfurt above Warsaw, Paris or Milan tho - you try find a photograph of Paris or especially Milan at least COMPARABLE with the one i posted of Warsaw, ok? and i’ll keep waitin until you do


I think Paris can give Warsaw a run for its money!
Eiffel Tower, La Defense from the Tour Montparnasse by Johan Zeeman, on Flickr


----------



## werner10

Utrecht








by @3500 











by @Topaas











by @Nout 











20191230_143432-01 by Rick Bakker, on Flickr 












by @Nout


----------



## Loupa

Floriann said:


> opinion:
> 1. London - most impressive, literal 1:1 america in europe. wish the height was more varied tho
> 2. Frankfurt. if London is like full on American, Frankfurt is mini-America
> 3. Warsaw. explained in the post above
> 4. Paris/la defense. Impressive scale/density a’la London but very boring height distribution/designs. getting a bit outdated and sees little development nowadays, sad.
> 5. Rotterdam - mini-Frankfurt
> 6. istanbul - impressive scale a’la paris, even more impressive, on par with london, the designs are cheap tho
> 7. moscow - mini-Istanbul. good height but cheap designs, bad surroundings
> 8. milan - unimpressive. although interesting designs and urbanism


I don't really understand why are you saying that there are just "little dévelopment" for Paris - La Défense. Can you explain this?
Cause if you look at the news about that, you will see, as big project, Alto Tower, Saint-Gobain Tower and Trinity tower all finished this year. 3 tower in the same year it's not nothing
Under construction you have Aurore tower, Sisters Tower, Hekla Tower, The Link,....
It's true that you always have 70's towers but since few years, La Défense is in régénération.


----------



## Darryl

KlausDiggy said:


> But 8 German cities.
> 18. Berlin, 28. Munich, 43. Frankfurt, 51. Hamburg, 80. Stuttgart, 84. Cologne, 88. Hanover, 93. Düsseldorf.
> And Shanghai in 73rd place.


How in the world would Hanover beat Dusseldorf in any list whatsoever? There must be something about that city that I don't know about. My impression was that it is very average and not very noteworthy.


----------



## Dusty Hare

Floriann said:


> I was talking mainly about Canary Wharf, which looks like a combination of Chicago and Miami


A comparison with Miami....perhaps its the blue waters of the Thames and our palm tree fringed golden sandy beaches......


----------



## Floriann

Dusty Hare said:


> A comparison with Miami....perhaps its the blue waters of the Thames and our palm tree fringed golden sandy beaches......


the designs remind me of the highrises in Miami


----------



## redcode

*Manchester*

7th November 2020. Pomona Wharf, the Manchester Skyline and the River Irwell from Ordsall, Salford, Greater Manchester. by Barnsley Victor, trên Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

Darryl said:


> How in the world would Hanover beat Dusseldorf in any list whatsoever? There must be something about that city that I don't know about. My impression was that it is very average and not very noteworthy.


Düsseldorf is more remarkable than Hanover in many ways. It is also inexplicable for me.


----------



## gstark0

A little more unique perspective with one of the earliest modern European skyscrapers in the background


----------



## grngmdn

gstark0 said:


> A few surprises - Belgium with only 1 city and Poland with only 2 cities. Also, how is it possible Dublin is not on the list?


Dublin is at no 33??


----------



## gstark0

grngmdn said:


> Dublin is at no 33??


Oh, you're right. I totally missed that, sorry!


----------



## ElViejoReino

KlausDiggy said:


> But 8 German cities.
> 18. Berlin, 28. Munich, 43. Frankfurt, 51. Hamburg, 80. Stuttgart, 84. Cologne, 88. Hanover, 93. Düsseldorf.
> And Shanghai in 73rd place.


And only 2 countries with 2 cities in the top 10: USA and Spain


----------



## LinkD-2ME

germanicboy said:


> London's skyline has improved markedly in recent times


Not only London skyline has improved in recent times. Moscow, Warsaw, Milan, Rotterdam also has seen significant development in recent times. Even Paris and Frankfurt as well.


----------



## Mind the gap_

Madrid



By alcidesjolivet 



By madrid_monumental 




By jollero_photography


----------



## Blackpool88

gstark0 said:


> A few surprises - Belgium with only 1 city and Poland with only 2 cities. Also, how is it possible Dublin is not on the list?


Out of curiosity, which other Polish cities did you think should be troubling the top 100 list?

Wroclaw, Poznan, Gdansk etc all very beautiful in their centres but not really competing with much larger and more important cities in the world surely.

I think Krakow is punching a bit.


----------



## gstark0

DEL


----------



## Blackpool88

gstark0 said:


> I'd see Wroclaw for sure. I agree with the other you mentioned but according to GaWC ranking Wroclaw is more important than e.g Valencia, Ottawa, Krakow, Hanover and many other listed in top 100. And in terms of beauty I'd say it's much more beautiful than many of those. Of course the ranking is called "The best cities in the world" so we shouldn't judge by just by the look.
> 
> By the way, just not including Antwerp shows that this ranking is a joke.


These lists are always quite nonsensical to be honest some pretty average cities outranking Osaka for example.


----------



## LinkD-2ME

I think it down to preference. I mean some people prefer Paris skyline to London or Frankfurt to Paris.
I think in my opinion its to close to call. But i think its ok who ever prefer which skyline is better.


----------



## New Défense

LinkD-2ME said:


> I think it down to preference. I mean some people prefer Paris skyline to London or Frankfurt to Paris.
> I think in my opinion its to close to call. But i think its ok who ever prefer which skyline is better.


Yes of course everyone is free to like what they want, but what I don't find acceptable is to say that La Défense is boring, whereas you can find a diversity of architectural styles that will be completed with the ongoing projects in addition.


----------



## Wayden21

There is no way to put warsaw on top of Paris but if you are a blind nationalistic moron. La Défense has more towers, higher ones, better density, and by very very far better designs than Warsaw that only have boring shoe boxes except two towers, one of the two built under stalinism.


----------



## Ingenioren

There is no need to rage about this, Paris is clearly superior, what is the new tower rendered next to D2 in your first rendering New Defense?


----------



## goodybear

Ingenioren said:


> There is no need to rage about this, Paris is clearly superior, what is the new tower rendered next to D2 in your first rendering New Defense?


I think it's the Tour Saint Gobain which was completed last year (I'm pretty sure it's a photo, not a render but it almost looks like one)


----------



## cardiff




----------



## Floriann

New Défense said:


> Sorry but LOL, you probably never been to La Défense for sure. Saying La Défense skyline is both boring and non active(*the 4rth most attractive business district of the world)* just showing you this : (then look back to Warsaw skyline and just replace in all logic Paris above it, knowing that La Défense is only one of Paris's skylines (Bercy-charenton, Montparnasse, les mercuriales..)
> View attachment 723408
> 
> View attachment 723572
> 
> View attachment 723411
> 
> View attachment 723479
> 
> View attachment 723486
> 
> View attachment 723436
> 
> View attachment 723471
> 
> View attachment 723416
> 
> View attachment 723439
> 
> View attachment 723501


Let’s just agree to disagree. In my opinion not a single La Défense skyscraper stands out, and the skyline hasn’t changed much in the last decade. The 2 skyscrapers that were supposed to be 320+ m each still haven’t left the planning phase.. idk, it just seems kind of stagnant. Compare with Canary Wharf. Night and day. The designs there are also a bit generic, but the whole has a distinct american style. La Défense reminds me of nothing in particular. It’s neither interesting skyscraper-wise, nor when taken as a whole. and there’s little height variance

im also not a fan of placing almost all roads underground. this cuts 99% of tourism potential - no tourist will drive there because they won’t be able to see a thing because _they’re gonna be underground_


----------



## gstark0

Wayden21 said:


> There is no way to put warsaw on top of Paris but if you are a blind nationalistic moron. La Défense has more towers, higher ones, better density, and by very very far better designs than Warsaw that only have boring shoe boxes except two towers, one of the two built under stalinism.





Ingenioren said:


> There is no need to rage about this, Paris is clearly superior, what is the new tower rendered next to D2 in your first rendering New Defense?


Superior is subjective. I like Parisian elegance but Warsaw looks more interesting to me.


----------



## Floriann

Wayden21 said:


> Warsaw only have boring shoe boxes except two towers


Two interesting skyscrapers are still more than what La Défense has to offer. Also, it’s ironic that you mention boring shoe boxes as a Warsaw problem, in a discussion about La Défense 

EDIT: just to calm everybody down, i used to place Paris above Warsaw. with the completion of the Rondo Daszynskiego cluster, and near-completion of Varso Tower, in my opinion Warsaw has overtaken Paris.


----------



## hipi(sk)

nah, Warsaw is half way to the Paris. I`d rather have roads digged underground, that too wide highways cut the downtown, that is cut by other concrete small suburblike buildings. 




I admire how Warsaw has developed in recent years to the top10 (possibly top5) in Europe, but this 20 years of development cannot catch with Paris history (the history was more fortunate for Paris than Warsaw) and centuries of continuous development, that has developed much stronger economical base for La Defense(architecture quality, density, height, planned urbanism) . I admin, once in future, the Warsaw will reach the quality of Frankfurt, or Paris, but not now, it just will need another 20 years of last decade level development.

Preferring Warsaw over the Paris with above arguments is similar as I would tell Bratislava has better skyline, because it has more castles, churches, chimneys, or whatever what that Warsaw.


----------



## Pickun

*Floriann = *Lord Parsifal 🤮


----------



## A Chicagoan

Floriann said:


> Two interesting skyscrapers are still more than what La Défense has to offer. Also, it’s ironic that you mention boring shoe boxes as a Warsaw problem, in a discussion about La Défense


As someone who can't really decide whether Paris or Warsaw is better, let me try to look at this "objectively" by comparing the numbers of "interesting" skyscrapers.

For Warsaw, I've used a picture by forum member @sams_ that is one of the best I have seen (in fact it received 45 likes when posted in this thread, more than I have ever seen). I've also counted 3 buildings that are still U/C:
&quot;Interesting&quot; Skyscrapers Warsaw by A Chicagoan, on Flickr

And now for Paris (La Defense only, for simplicity), we'll use photos by none other than @vincent1746:
DSC_0249 by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr










However I agree that from some angles Paris looks significantly less interesting.


----------



## IThomas

*M I L A N O*









Mario D'Angelo








Simone Daino








Mario D'Angelo








Dimitar Harizanov








Paolo Marchesi








Salvatore Lo Faro








Michele Stella








Dimitar Harizanov








Dimitar Harizanov​


----------



## CGI

Paris lacks "different heights", as well as other dense downtown, in particular London and Moscow .. oh sorry, mini-Istanbul. Business centers need noticeable dominants or low density to look good. Low density is Warsaw's only major advantage. So soon Warsaw will lose its advantage when it begins to thicken, and in other cities local dominants will be built (except for London, nothing of the kind is planned there, London will soon be clearly weaker than La Defense).

Polish comrades insist that Warsaw is like an American city and that is really cool, no matter who says anything. But at the same time, she almost does not have her own face and looks like an American province (in whose place some, however, are aiming). I would even say a Canadian province.

sorry for my translator =)


----------



## madmax1982

Floriann said:


> not a single La Défense skyscraper stands out


Carpe Diem, Alto, First, D2, Majunga, Total (Coupole), Areva, Hekla U/C, Link preparation site, Sisters preparation site, Jardins de l'Arche preparation site: not a single stands out -> funny. And not a word about Duo Towers which are on the territory of Paris.



Floriann said:


> and the skyline hasn’t changed much in the last decade


Now we know for sure you don't know much.



Floriann said:


> The 2 skyscrapers that were supposed to be 320+ m each still haven’t left the planning phase.. idk, it just seems kind of stagnant.


Same conclusion as above.
At least, they will/would be true skyscrapers. Not 245m high + arrow.



Floriann said:


> and there’s little height variance


that's why Hekla, Link and Sisters are U/C / Prep but you don"t seem to be aware of them.



Floriann said:


> im also not a fan of placing almost all roads underground. this cuts 99% of tourism potential - no tourist will drive there because they won’t be able to see a thing because _they’re gonna be underground_


So in your opinion, tourists are keen on driving in London. It's the funniest of the whole thing.
By the way, there's not only the tunnel. There is what is called the "boulevard circulaire", but I'm sure you already know it. And I'm not even mentionning D7 or N13 (from Avenue de la Grande Armée or Neuilly) points of view.


----------



## Dareko

CGI said:


> Paris lacks "different heights", as well as other dense downtown, in particular London and Moscow .. oh sorry, mini-Istanbul. Business centers need noticeable dominants or low density to look good. Low density is Warsaw's only major advantage. So soon Warsaw will lose its advantage when it begins to thicken, and in other cities local dominants will be built (except for London, nothing of the kind is planned there, London will soon be clearly weaker than La Defense).
> 
> Polish comrades insist that Warsaw is like an American city and that is really cool, no matter who says anything. But at the same time, she almost does not have her own face and looks like an American province (in whose place some, however, are aiming). I would even say a Canadian province.
> 
> sorry for my translator =)


It has nothing to go with after war tho. It better be looking like a American city than Ukrainian with just boring blocks. That's my opinion


----------



## New Défense

Ingenioren said:


> There is no need to rage about this, Paris is clearly superior, what is the new tower rendered next to D2 in your first rendering New Defense?


It's La Tour Saint-Gobain/ Saint-Gobain tower and like @*goodybear *say it's a real photo not a rendering. ^^


----------



## New Défense

Floriann said:


> Let’s just agree to disagree. In my opinion not a single La Défense skyscraper stands out, and the skyline hasn’t changed much in the last decade. The 2 skyscrapers that were supposed to be 320+ m each still haven’t left the planning phase.. idk, it just seems kind of stagnant. Compare with Canary Wharf. Night and day. The designs there are also a bit generic, but the whole has a distinct american style. La Défense reminds me of nothing in particular. It’s neither interesting skyscraper-wise, nor when taken as a whole. and there’s little height variance
> 
> im also not a fan of placing almost all roads underground. this cuts 99% of tourism potential - no tourist will drive there because they won’t be able to see a thing because _they’re gonna be underground_


It's funny because the fact that the motorway is buried doesn't impact the tourist traffic in La Défense, exits exist to get there, but above all La Défense is linked to Paris by the RER (the suburban metro) which allows more than 2,000,000 visitors to come here every year. (before COVID)


----------



## CGI

Dareko said:


> ...


I am only saying that without towers at 340-370m Warsaw will soon become a solid homogeneous massif and look much worse.

As for what to build in downtown - all European business centers lack neoclassical buildings among glass, which is a big problem in my opinion.


----------



## New Défense

CGI said:


> Paris lacks "different heights", as well as other dense downtown, in particular London and Moscow .. oh sorry, mini-Istanbul. Business centers need noticeable dominants or low density to look good. Low density is Warsaw's only major advantage. So soon Warsaw will lose its advantage when it begins to thicken, and in other cities local dominants will be built (except for London, nothing of the kind is planned there, London will soon be clearly weaker than La Defense).
> 
> Polish comrades insist that Warsaw is like an American city and that is really cool, no matter who says anything. But at the same time, she almost does not have her own face and looks like an American province (in whose place some, however, are aiming). I would even say a Canadian province.
> 
> sorry for my translator =)


and just look at la Défense future aspect in 2025

















In any case 9 towers are planned for the next 6 years.


----------



## CGI

Yes, I talked about this, although the twin towers are pretty scary in my opinion, sorry) I really hope that the project will be changed.


----------



## New Défense

CGI said:


> Yes, I talked about this, although the twin towers are pretty scary in my opinion, sorry) I really hope that the project will be changed.


I think that if they are done, La Défense will "naturally" rebalance its skyline symmetrically. Making them more integrated into the skyline, but not for the 10 years to come that's sure.


----------



## gstark0

New Défense said:


> and just look at la Défense future aspect in 2025
> View attachment 725017
> 
> View attachment 725027
> 
> 
> In any case 9 towers are planned for the next 6 years.


I like Parisian skyline, I really like it. It’s elegant, dense, but come on, these shitty twins look terrible imho and will ruin the whole skyline.


----------



## madmax1982

CGI said:


> Yes, I talked about this, although the twin towers are pretty scary in my opinion, sorry) I really hope that the project will be changed.


It cannot be changed. 
Either it's done either no skyscraper is done.

And it is not the only point of view towards La Defense.


----------



## CGI

how cool it would be ...


----------



## madmax1982

It's not possible and I find it ugly, to be honest.


----------



## redcode

Horrible. It totally destroys the skyline’s symmetry


----------



## KlausDiggy

The problem is that Warsaw has only recently grown into a decent skyline, while skylines like Frankfurt, La Defence already have a decent skyline and newer developments are more difficult to spot.


----------



## madmax1982

2 majors problems are : crazy taxes above 200m + height restrictions, except on this particular spot.


----------



## YalnızAdam

CGI said:


> how cool it would be ...
> View attachment 725085


 Maybe not the design but I like the idea of different heights. It looks better than the same height towers. Cause the previous one is so boring.


----------



## LinkD-2ME

And London also has future skyscrapers planned every so often.


----------



## Loupa

Loupa said:


> I don't really understand why are you saying that there are just "little dévelopment" for Paris - La Défense. Can you explain this?
> Cause if you look at the news about that, you will see, as big project, Alto Tower, Saint-Gobain Tower and Trinity tower all finished this year. 3 tower in the same year it's not nothing
> Under construction you have Aurore tower, Sisters Tower, Hekla Tower, The Link,....
> It's true that you always have 70's towers but since few years, La Défense is in régénération.


Is it possible to have an answer to my question please? Just to have a debate about different point of view. Always interresting.


----------



## Fl0riliege

CGI said:


> how cool it would be ...
> View attachment 725085


You should profoundly hate La Défense to suggest such a lopsided buttfugly proposal that annihilates the symmetry and harmony instilled by Foster and his quest to emulate the vertical beams of the letter H for Hermitage

Plus you totally destroyed the tapered angular diamond interplay Foster niftily created moving top to bottom and from the front to sideways


----------



## ogonek

Pickun said:


> *Floriann = *Lord Parsifal 🤮


Yep, familiar vibe


----------



## elculo

You have taxes depending on height in France? Are you sure?


----------



## madmax1982

Not purely taxes as people can think (not taxes towards the country) but 2 norms exist : IGH > 50m and ITGH > 200m and ITGH costs arrive to a point it is cheaper for Total to build its future 2 towers in The Link without going over 200 meters than one 350 meter tower.
There is no ITGH, Hermitage will/would the first 2.

To sum up, Helka property said that the only way to really afford an ITGH is to go up to 400 meters.


----------



## parislondonmadrid

Carry on polish people, with two or three towers more, Warsaw will be ahead of New-York and Hong-Kong ! London, Paris, Moscow, Istambul, Milan, Madrid, nothing in comparison with your gigantic metropolis ! This nationalist pride is so ridiculous, so inappropriate in this thread.


----------



## Dusty Hare

There's nothing wrong with a bit of pride in one's own country or city. And I see nothing wrong with Poles being enthusiastic about the Warsaw skyline that is becoming ever more impressive. I am totally biased in my thinking that London has the greatest skyline in Europe at the moment. So everyone should feel free to support whatever skyline they want.....as long as that doesn't mean being needlessly disparaging about the skylines of other cities.


----------



## der muttt

Floriann said:


> I dont insist that. It’s just a comment that i often hear myself, from foreigners. Another american commented on that pic saying “at first i thought you showed me some city from the US, but then the bridge didn’t look like anything we’d have here.” so i paraphrased this comment in my post
> 
> i did insist that canary wharf and frankfurt look american - and that’s good. because american downtowns look good


Most American "downtowns" don't look good, especially when you are standing in them, they are lifeless and dull..Eastern Europeans still seem to have a "thing" about America. if you say something looks "American" in the UK many people would wonder if you were being insulting, Canary wharf DOES look very "American" but nobody ever mentions that... (apologies to Chicagoan)


----------



## A.Whiskey

For a country that had long time communism Poland is doing so Good its even hard to believe.


----------



## Mistogun

A.Whiskey said:


> For a country that had long time communism Poland is doing so Good its even hard to believe.


Actually, a communist country had the tallest skyscraper in Europe for a long time. So communism is not really a measurement for skyscrapers.


----------



## A.Whiskey

Mistogun said:


> Actually, a communist country had the tallest skyscraper in Europe for a long time. So communism is not really a measurement for skyscrapers.


I didnt mention in my post anything about skyscrapers.


----------



## A Chicagoan

der muttt said:


> Most American "downtowns" don't look good, especially when you are standing in them, they are lifeless and dull..Eastern Europeans still seem to have a "thing" about America. if you say something looks "American" in the UK many people would wonder if you were being insulting, Canary wharf DOES look very "American" but nobody ever mentions that... (apologies to Chicagoan)


Haha, no worries. I don't completely agree that "most" American downtowns look bad, but there are certainly some that do. And tbh, I don't see a whole lot of similarities between Warsaw and American skylines. Actually, I think the general street layout of Warsaw more closely resembles Russian cities than American.


----------



## A Chicagoan

Mistogun said:


> Actually, a communist country had the tallest skyscraper in Europe for a long time. So communism is not really a measurement for skyscrapers.


Actually, a former communist country now has 8 out of the 10 tallest buildings in Europe!


----------



## der muttt

A Chicagoan said:


> Actually, a former communist country now has 8 out of the 10 tallest buildings in Europe!


They did did during the 50's and 60's too...the Stalinist wedding cake palaces. I like to pretend that i believe that the one in Warsaw is "neo-Stalinist" and brand new..The tallest building in London during that period was probably St Paul's cathedral!


----------



## Floriann

der muttt said:


> Most American "downtowns" don't look good, especially when you are standing in them,


ESPECIALLY when you are on foot, in downtown. you’re just surrounded by these absolutely tall structures, divided by relatively narrow streets. it’s a breathtaking feeling. been there done that


----------



## A Chicagoan

Floriann said:


> ESPECIALLY when you are on foot, in downtown. you’re just surrounded by these absolutely tall structures, divided by relatively narrow streets. it’s a breathtaking feeling. been there done that


Do you consider that a bad thing? Most people I've met on this forum think that narrow streets in downtowns are good, whereas wide streets are bad (such as Warsaw). Personally I think wider streets through the skyscrapers is more pleasant to walk through, there are trees and grass, etc.

Or perhaps this is what @der muttt thinks is bad?


----------



## CGI

der muttt said:


> Most American "downtowns" don't look good, especially when you are standing in them, they are lifeless and dull..


To be honest, I always thought the opposite. Please indicate what is the “life” that is lacking on a typical American street in downtown and that is on a typical European street in downtown?

It would be nice even with screenshots from Google maps (just don't go to Holland, there are mostly asphalt fields in front of skyscrapers with abandoned bicycles).


----------



## TM_Germany

Outside of a few really cool cities like New York, Chicago, Boston or San Francisco, American downtowns are largely
A) extremely tiny compared to the city as a whole

eg Dallas- Fort Worth, a metro of nearly 10 million, 








marked in yellow are reasonably dense areas.
This is true even in major east coast cities like Philly or Baltimore where a tiny but extremely dense Downtown is surrounded by (townhouse-) suburbs. The farther west you go, the surrounding suburbs become less and less urban. 

B) have almost no residential population, so there is very little activity outside office hours
e.g. Downtown Houston:









C) have way too many surface parking lots and highways
e.g Downtown Kansas City










Buffalo









All of this is quite a shame because many American cities could have been major metropolises with vibrant cores and beautiful architecture were it not for the planning mistakes of the post-war era. Many almost unknown American cities (or even those with bad reputations like Detroit) still have very beautiful buildings but the Downtowns as a whole are just bad. 

The situation is different depending on where you are though. The further North and East you go, the more likely you'll find remnants of once grand cities like beautiful Art Deco skyscrapers scattered in a sea of parking lots, while the Southern and Western cities have much smaller Downtowns to begin with since those cities were very small before the automotive age. Those Downtonwns typically see more infill and growth than rust belt cities, though.

This is Pheonix, a city of 1.6 million people, with 4 million in the metro area:


----------



## CGI

I didn't ask if the downtowns of different continents are so big compared to each other. (all the more Europe is losing here too) I didn’t ask about what surrounds high-rise areas.
I asked about life on the streets between skyscrapers, comparing specific American cities with specific European ones. Why are these photos from space and from a bird's flight?


----------



## CGI

The lifeless Phoenix - and the vibrant London.
The main thing is not to confuse - where is the capital of the country and where is the province




2



3



4


----------



## Darryl

Most US downtown city centers are quite lifeless at street level in comparison to european cities (with a couple exceptions for the biggest and most famous US cities ie. NYC). Like was said, most of them cater to business and are dead after work hours. Also the US is very car-centric and the cities not nearly as pedestrian friendly as Europe. 

Take my city Baltimore for example. The downtown only has life during weekday work hours. Outside of that, you see very few people walking in the downtown. It is slowly changing as more older office buildings are being converted into apartments or condos, but still those residents generally leave downtown to do their shopping because very little shopping is offered downtown. Hopes are that with the increase in residents there will be an increase in retail, but it is very slow in happening and has a long way to go.


----------



## Darryl

This is a total over simplification, but generally this is the American way:

Live in open leafy green suburb with lots and lots of shopping, drive on super highway to downtown city center office building to work M-F 9-5, do all of your shopping/eating/walking in your suburb, only ever return to city center (outside of work) to go to a museum, eat at a fancy restaurant for a special occasion, or attend a professional sports game (all of which you drive to, you do not... ever... walk). Lol


----------



## CGI

Even the photo shows how life is in full swing in London among these beautiful positive buildings

And there is not a single person in Phoenix among the American urban planning mistakes.


----------



## A Chicagoan

CGI said:


> The lifeless Phoenix - and the vibrant London.
> The main thing is not to confuse - where is the capital of the country and where is the province


Not sure if you are being sarcastic here... the London streets look just as (if not more) lifeless as the Phoenix downtown.

Edit: Ah yes, just read your previous post and it seems you are in the "American downtowns are not lifeless" camp.


----------



## A Chicagoan

An important distinction to make is that in some cities the skyscraper business district is coextensive with the "vibrant" "downtown" "cultural" district, whereas in other cities they are separate. For example London:

If I drop Street View man here:








It's boring corporate lifeless town:








But if we move outside the business district:








We are now in Vibrant Land!


----------



## CGI

Exactly, but we're talking about downtown ..


----------



## Floriann

A Chicagoan said:


> Do you consider that a bad thing? Most people I've met on this forum think that narrow streets in downtowns are good, whereas wide streets are bad (such as Warsaw). Personally I think wider streets through the skyscrapers is more pleasant to walk through, there are trees and grass, etc.
> 
> Or perhaps this is what @der muttt thinks is bad?


narrow streets:
100% looks 0% functionality

wide streets:
0% looks 100% functionality _(at least in theory)_


----------



## madmax1982

Darryl said:


> What I meant was, it's silly for a Londoner or Parisian to get all butt hurt about a couple Warsaw folks gloating (albeit a little much) about their skyline in this thread. London and Paris have such undisputed dominance in Europe that why can't they just let these Polish forumers celebrate their justified accomplishments? What harm does it do for two cities who are and always will be on top?


Maybe my messages were not clear enough or misinterpertred (I'm not sure this is a correct english word, sorry !).
I am from Paris but I'm absolutely not Paris-narcissic.
i've written a couple of times that Moscow is my favorite european skyline, and far far away. I like Frankfurt. Milan has reached a step unbelievable ! Madrid lacks of density but has height. I don't like Rotterdam but Den Hague seems to be cool. I like the previous London's constructions but not the recent ones. etc, etc
It proves I have nothing against cities. However, arrogance is hateful. And the symbol of this is the spire just to fakely takeover Shard from 1 little meter. Notice that I'm defending a London's building, not a Paris one. If Shard had been 1 meter taller, so would be Varso'spire. And so on and on and on. Childish. It's just the game of whom has the biggest *****.


----------



## Davidinho

A.Whiskey said:


> For a country that had long time communism Poland is doing so Good its even hard to believe.


China is still communist


----------



## gstark0

CGI said:


> Exactly, but we're talking about downtown ..


The thing is, there is no really such thing as "downtown" in European Cities. City centre is most likely an old town or dense central core (most likely without skyscrapers at all) which in a typical European city is certainly not "lifeless" compared to America. What you compared in London is just business district, one of many in London.


----------



## TM_Germany

CGI said:


> I didn't ask if the downtowns of different continents are so big compared to each other. (all the more Europe is losing here too) I didn’t ask about what surrounds high-rise areas.
> I asked about life on the streets between skyscrapers, comparing specific American cities with specific European ones. Why are these photos from space and from a bird's flight?


I don't know why you are so passive agressive about this, but you do realize that all of this absolutely matters when talking about vibrancy? If you have a pretty vibrant street during office hours in Kansas City but once you turn right or left or just walk straight for 5 minutes you're surrounded by parking lots and single story buildings, it's not gonna feel like a nice downtown. Most of the Downtowns consists of those areas, which is easer to understand seen from a birds-eye view. 

You compare to London (the city of London being pretty American tbh, with their almost 100% office use) but fail to realize that Downtowns are the only actually urban places in the U.S., while in Europe (if there even is such a thing as a business center) there are going to be vibrant high density mixed use areas in much larger areas, which is going to impact how vibrant you feel a city is. 
Sure, if you're too proud to concede the point and want to argue that any mono-use office central business district in the U.S. or Europe has a similar level of vibrancy, you might have a point. But U.S. cities usually only consist of that CBD area and the sprawling suburbs, whereas European cities have much more than just that.


----------



## Davidinho

gstark0 said:


> The thing is, there is no really such thing as "downtown" in European Cities. City centre is most likely an old town or dense central core (most likely without skyscrapers at all) which in a typical European city is certainly not "lifeless" compared to America. What you compared in London is just business district, one of many in London.


But even European cities can't avoid the *doughnut effect.* People tend to move further away from city center because of the rent prices. In time, the places surrounding old center become more attractive and lively. In contrast, there are multi-nuclei cities (E.g. Tokyo, Singapore) which develop chaotically with no distinctive "center".


----------



## CGI

der muttt said:


> Most American "downtowns" don't look good, especially when you are standing in them, they are lifeless and dull..


TM_Germany, gstark0, i was surprised by this statement and I compared the "lifeless" American downtown with European ones. Especially London, with its dark narrow gaps between the most iconic towers. I compared life on the streets and the overall quality of the urban environment. Especially series No. 4 is indicative.

I did not compare the cities as a whole, as the context was different from the beginning. There is no need to go aside, I know very well that in Europe the main life is concentrated outside downtowns, especially since Moscow is about the same. The only difference is that there is enough space in Moscow for the future
revive the dead space between the towers, some other cities were less fortunate.


----------



## redcode

*Manchester*

Manchester by Iain Middleton-Duff, trên Flickr


----------



## der muttt

CGI said:


> TM_Germany, gstark0, i was surprised by this statement and I compared the "lifeless" American downtown with European ones. Especially London, with its dark narrow gaps between the most iconic towers. I compared life on the streets and the overall quality of the urban environment. Especially series No. 4 is indicative.
> 
> I did not compare the cities as a whole, as the context was different from the beginning. There is no need to go aside, I know very well that in Europe the main life is concentrated outside downtowns, especially since Moscow is about the same. The only difference is that there is enough space in Moscow for the future
> revive the dead space between the towers, some other cities were less fortunate.


LOL. London is "lifeless" compared to American cities? did I read that right? London's dark spaces between towers are evidence of thousands of years of llfe going back to the Romans and those spaces are still full of life. And the overall quality of the urban environment in most American cities is not good. And compared to NYC the quality of the urban environment in London is very good.. NYC is where London was at 30 years ago. Compare the underground systems as an example of this..


----------



## der muttt

Davidinho said:


> But even European cities can't avoid the *doughnut effect.* People tend to move further away from city center because of the rent prices. In time, the places surrounding old center become more attractive and lively. In contrast, there are multi-nuclei cities (E.g. Tokyo, Singapore) which develop chaotically with no distinctive "center".


Manchester is the opposite, people are moving to the town centre..


----------



## pafffcio

When it comes to streets Rotterdam is a good example of what a wide street in a city center should be.
Limited space for cars, lots of trees, public transport in the middle. More narrow streets are very often exclusive pedestrian and cyclist zones.

This all provides more living space, more sun and gives a very plesant feel to walk next to skyscrapers.









Still many eastern european cities should take note of that (I'm looking at you Moscow and Warsaw)


----------



## CGI

der muttt said:


> ...


I realized that you are not a supporter of clarity and the use of specific arguments in the dispute. My comparison is on the previous page.
And about the dirty New York subway, I was pleased, in Russia this is also a favorite argument of many, which serves to justify a variety of shortcomings on the streets)


----------



## der muttt

"I realized that you are not a supporter of clarity and the use of specific arguments in the dispute"

Oh! I don't read all the comments! And when I wrote my comment thought "I may have got this wrong" but then I decided "Meh I'll carry on anyway"


----------



## gstark0

CGI said:


> I know very well that in Europe the main life is concentrated outside downtowns


No, you don't understand the term "downtown" - It's not where skyscrapers are, it's just American term for city center, the main business and commercial area of the city (which most likely has skyscrapers). Europe doesn't have grid patterns and due to that we don't have such unambiguous areas, nobody in Europe calls an area Downtown/Midtown/Uptown.


----------



## Davidinho

pafffcio said:


> Still many eastern european cities should take note of that (I'm looking at you Moscow and Warsaw)


Both Moscow and Warsaw have the advantage of wide streets because they can be turned into whatever you want - parks, tram lines, squares etc. Moscow, for example, is narrowing its streets in favor of the pedestrians and trees.
***
Lisbon is a great city, but very badly looked after.


----------



## CGI

I meant areas with skyscrapers, since we sort of discussed them from the very beginning, and the topic is called "Best *Modern* European Skylines". Naturally, it makes no sense to compare ancient districts with modern office areas.
It's a shame that someone thought I was belittling historic streets, but at the same time it was funny)


----------



## Pr038

London. Photo Jason Hawkes.


----------



## TheMoses

CGI said:


> Exactly, but we're talking about downtown ..


There really isn't anywhere in London people would refer to as "downtown". But if, as a visitor, you asked a Londoner for directions to downtown I am 99% sure you wouldn't get sent to the City. I'm pretty sure you'd end up in the West End.

You've interpreted downtown as "the place with the skyscrapers" and compared European districts with skyscrapers to American ones. But I don't think thats really what defines downtowns. Would you say Washington DC doesn't have a downtown because it has no skyscrapers?


----------



## Blackpool88

I don't think CGI has ever been to the City or the West End... or Phoenix.


----------



## gstark0

CGI said:


> I meant areas with skyscrapers, since we sort of discussed them from the very beginning, and the topic is called "Best *Modern* European Skylines". Naturally, it makes no sense to compare ancient districts with modern office areas.
> It's a shame that someone thought I was belittling historic streets, but at the same time it was funny)


It's more of a shame that you constantly try to laugh off someone who points out other arguments.



CGI said:


> I meant areas with skyscrapers, since we sort of discussed them from the very beginning, and the topic is called "Best *Modern* European Skylines". Naturally, it makes no sense to compare ancient districts with modern office areas.
> It's a shame that someone thought I was belittling historic streets, but at the same time it was funny)


Make use of terms you actually understand then.

And apart from that, I think it's a common knowledge that European "downtowns" or even business districts/skyscraper areas are much more walkable, pedestrian and bicycle friendly, they also have much more outdoor cafes and restaurants. These things alone, naturally give more life on the streets than car-centered American cities besides a few well-known exceptions. And for the record, Google Street View cars typically take pictures (on purpose) in the time when there aren't that many people around. Even when you look at the pictures of busiest areas you'll most likely see less people than usual.


----------



## CGI

Lol, well, now you are definitely comparing modern areas of skyscrapers with modern areas of skyscrapers..? Or not again?)
I will not argue further, otherwise some are already outraged by opinions that differ from those generally accepted in Europe.


----------



## madmax1982

To be honest, I believe that Coeur Defense is hated by a lot of the french forumers present here and that includes me. And it's too bad cause the interior is insanely nice. But yes, it misses a couple of > 150 meters (CB21, Alto, Coeur Defense, the second Societe Generale) and so more > 100 meters.
La Grande Arche is considered as a highrise. It is a "tour de bureaux" as we say in french, I don't know if the expression office-tower is correct in english.


----------



## Floriann

Seeing the levels of butthurt and walls of texts unintentionally caused by a single placement of 1 city over another in a ranking that i sharted out purely mindlessly and with 0 emotion is.. amusing to say the least


----------



## Pickun

Wayden21 said:


> And about Floriann I just wish I could meet him by chance one day and see how he looks like and how is his life, a great laugh is always good.


----------



## redcode

Would be great if you all could just stop feeding the troll and refrain from throwing personal attacks.


----------



## anubis1234

^^ feeding trolls like him is even worse than his low quality baits


----------



## redcode

*St Petersburg*









Construction by Olga Perminova on 500px









Zenit arena by y4 y4 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Vienna*









Alte Donau by Dimitry Anikin on 500px


----------



## Davidinho

Moscow from windows:
















Photographer's Instagram


----------



## Davidinho

Moscow City Center






















Photographer's Instagram


----------



## New Défense

*Marseille, France *(credits : alpin13) *:*









and for those who are interested, the video timelapse of the construction of La Marseillaise:


----------



## LinkD-2ME

Nice skyscraper in Wroclaw and Gdansk


----------



## New Défense




----------



## Mind the gap_

Madrid










By naaz_urbx


----------



## redcode

*Budapest*

Budapart by kacagany, trên Flickr


----------



## frankfurtgermany

Warsaw is known in the world for having the most radiostations per square kilometer.


----------



## A Chicagoan

frankfurtgermany said:


> Warsaw is know in the world for having the most radiostations per square kilometer.


Also probably the most SSC forumers per square kilometer.


----------



## werner10

Amsterdam








by @kna











by @Netherlanders











by @urbancapture












by @kna











by @een_wasbeer


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

DSC_4880 by Matthijs Peeperkorn, on Flickr
DSC_4005 by Matthijs Peeperkorn, on Flickr
Rotterdam north of the river Skyline by Garrett Speed, on Flickr


----------



## gstark0

Frankfurt

Frankfurt by Real_Aragorn, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff




----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:

IMG_2537-HDR by J K, auf Flickr


----------



## grngmdn

*London - Canary Wharf*

























































































source: @londonviewpoints @robertmacd @_filippovinci @andieramia @antonis.karydis


----------



## gstark0

Frankfurt, Germany
Frankfurt by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Zürich, Switzerland*
(western city entrance)
_Photo by Cantho_


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


Frankfurt Sunset by gsphoto.ffm, auf Flickr


----------



## New Défense

*LYON - FRANCE :*
_credits : Erlenberg Photography - Flickr

La Part-Dieu Skyline :









Silex 2 tower :

















Crain arrived to the future To-Lyon tower :















_


----------



## IThomas

M I L A N O








PhotoPhonico








Simone Daino








Jan Cattaneo

























Ciristian








PhotoPhonico








Elena Galimberti​


----------



## New Défense

IThomas said:


> M I L A N O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PhotoPhonico
> View attachment 756263
> 
> Simone Daino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jan Cattaneo
> View attachment 756042
> 
> View attachment 756043
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciristian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PhotoPhonico
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elena Galimberti​


Milano is so elegant,what is the name of the tower under construction ?(photo 4)


----------



## A Chicagoan

New Défense said:


> Milano is so elegant,what is the name of the tower under construction ?(photo 4)


*Unipol Tower!*


----------



## DocentX

Katowice / Poland

























[Katowice] Panoramki duuuze.........


fb =AZVCfMztJKZQ05W_zdasDFDwBm5-L2rPCoXmP1pOMISEfi5xcwF__C8ERfbHC_0NcaQ8xqv0FO9MXhvqulIzYR28vE8IHvEFh-DcAwMDdUn_Is7dQZuOLd8Fef_j9tDVtq37hZRHgJT246ydsvRX99gT6rD9WlgX5JjjUfxxcMMxbhakGKv81oh7NK1BhWF-yUX97vhDmL5Ckysn1ksr1Wz910p1Xc8b3G2xiu42LFKdGA&tn=-UC*F']Katowice z lotu ptaka




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Davidinho

Moscow








Varlamov


----------



## redcode

*Berlin*

DMG_0290-Pano-2 by Koorosh Nozad Tehrani, trên Flickr

Westblick vom Kollhoff-Tower by Fabian Schuler, trên Flickr









Berlin Skyline by Henk Meijer Photography on 500px









Berlin by zczillinger on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Madrid*









Skyline Madrid by Alejandro Cainzos Alonso on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Warsaw*









Rainbow Building by Francois Guilbert on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Milan*









The square by Carlo Demicheli on 500px









MIlano cityscape by Mauro De Vita on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Liège*









Liège by Simon Vandendyck on 500px


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester





*


----------



## gstark0

Rising Olivia district in Gdansk (180m tall Olivia Star on the photo)
Olivia Star by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


----------



## RokasLT

Dareko said:


> Vilnus has so much potential :O


*Vision **I **Preparation* *I **On hold *
*






















*


----------



## Dareko

Can't wait for those to start! It will look beautiful!


----------



## anubis1234

RokasLT said:


> *Vision **I **Preparation* *I **On hold *
> *
> View attachment 761900
> 
> View attachment 761901
> View attachment 761907
> *


It would be great but i don't think it will be built.


----------



## redcode

*Benidorm*









BENIDORM by JOSE FERNANDO MARTI SANCHEZ on 500px


----------



## gstark0

Gdynia
Gdynia/Poland by Michal Nazimek, on Flickr

Gdynia by Wojciech Bryl, on Flickr

Gdynia by Przemysław Wollenszleger, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Birmingham


----------



## IThomas

M I L A N O









imfedeight








andrew_intro97








nicola_colella








mitika.yo








mitika.yo








Andrea Cherchi

BONUS VIDEO 
Here is instead a first preview from the city's "third skyline". It will include MIND (former Expo site - 1.5 million sqm) + Cascina Merlata + other towers in nearby lots.
THE WHOLE AREA IN TRANSITION OVER THIS DECADE


----------



## redcode

*Basel*

Basel by Wilson von Zeidler, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*


City skyscraper cluster by diamond geezer, trên Flickr

I am still standing... by Aleem Yousaf, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Dusseldorf*

Dusseldorf Skyline during the Blue Hour by patuffel, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Istanbul*









Untitled by Samet Pelit on 500px









Istanbul, Asian side from old city by Selahattin Erdoğan on 500px









Maiden's Tower by Levent Muzaffer on 500px

A fiery red sky over Istanbul European side skyscrapers district. İstanbul, Turkey 🇹🇷 by Rıdvan Erdemir, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Moskva*









Moscow city by Zhylen on 500px









Sunset over the Kremlin by Tomislav Rakichevich on 500px









Как растут небоскребы. by Aleksandr Gunin on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Manchester UK*
15th November 2020. Skyline at Pomona Wharf on the Manchester Ship Canal, Manchester. by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Dublin*

Charlotte Quay Dublin Ireland by Harry Warren, trên Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:

IMG_1914-HDR-Pano by J K, auf Flickr


----------



## New Défense

*Paris - La Défense : *
_(credits : @ZeusUpsistos )















_


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Berlin*



dubaibobby said:


> Vom Drachenberg aus (29.10.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (c) dubaibobby


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam









By @Appollo13











by @appollo13












by @Acteermeneer











By @schlijper












by @HaagseHoogbouw











By @JasperBeen


----------



## cardiff

Manchester


----------



## Quicksilver

Manchester simply WOW, in just short space of time.


----------



## Yellow Fever

The Jewel of Paris by Daniel Cheong, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Offenbach







*
by Adrianflamind - wikimedia commons (CC BY-SA 4.0)* *


----------



## Davidinho

grngmdn said:


> *London*
> sources: @london.silent @daniel__mayes @jasonhawkes


Honestly better than most skylines one would consider to be top-10 in *the world*!


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Warsaw:*
Warsaw Panorama by Tomasz Pakuszewski, on Flickr


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Paris*
























Arthur Weidmann


----------



## redcode

*Riga*









Riga city panorama with colorful sunset in the sky. by Viesturs Jūgs on 500px









Riga_01 by Gints Kalns on 500px


----------



## grngmdn

*London*























Sources: @londonviewpoints @antbuchet @jasonhawkes


----------



## masala

Moscow


----------



## london lad

Jason Hawkes hanging from a chopper again.


----------



## jchk

I know London and Jason Hawkes's gorgeous photos have featured heavily in recent posts, but this photo he just posted demands to be shared:










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334058489522565120


----------



## Davidinho

^^
Is there a possibility this airport will be sold and redeveloped. It serves less than 1/20 passengers, doesn't it? What is its importance?

There was an old airport in Moscow which was submerged by the city and recently redeveloped to a new residential district:
google maps
info


----------



## der muttt

This is London's newest airport it was built to serve The City and Canary Wharf, they are still investing money in it  although plenty of people would like it closed.


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*

IMG_2502-HDR-Pano by J K, trên Flickr


----------



## Uomo Senza Nome

ToastRack said:


> Marketing Manchester twitter
> View attachment 804987



View attachment 805012









Red Brick building is the Midland Hotel, where Mr Rolls met Mr Royce.

Town Hall office and Central Library on right. The Victoria Tower (152m) under construction, will be joined by the underconstruction, Blade, at 154m. Another 6/7 towers are planned in that view with a 138m at ground work stage adjacent to Beetham on the right: this will block the view of Victoria Tower during the course of 2021.


----------



## cardiff




----------



## Nikomoto

Moscow





















MR Group - надежный девелопер недвижимости в Москве | Продажа квартир в новостройках бизнес и премиум-класса | Официальный сайт







www.mr-group.ru


----------



## fadeout

Kraków Says Goodnight 








by Tomasz Mazoń


----------



## A Chicagoan

fadeout said:


> Kraków Says Goodnight


Good night!


----------



## der muttt

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EoP5e4DWMAQ8U_P?format=jpg&name=large 

Jason Hawkes again--


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Frankfurt:*
Skyline_Frankfurt_5D3_4455 by Mario Hofmann, on Flickr


----------



## Mind the gap_

Benidorm


















By vichase









By ValenciaBoy


----------



## redcode

*Madrid*









Between the sun and the moon by Albert Highlander on 500px


----------



## Blackpool88

That is incredible - the best picture I've seen in this thread.




der muttt said:


> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EoP5e4DWMAQ8U_P?format=jpg&name=large
> 
> Jason Hawkes again--
> View attachment 807324


----------



## der muttt

^^^ I felt guilty about putting yet another London photo by Jason Hawkes on here but I was really struck by it, in contrast to other European capitals, Paris, Warsaw, Berlin etc London looks chaotic from above like a cross between Tokyo and Karachi. or somewhere. And in spite of the wide scope of that picture, Nine Elms doesn't even appear...


----------



## Davidinho

der muttt said:


> ^^^ I felt guilty about putting yet another London photo by Jason Hawkes on here but I was really struck by it, in contrast to other European capitals, Paris, Warsaw, Berlin etc London looks chaotic from above like a cross between Tokyo and Karachi. or somewhere. And in spite of the wide scope of that picture, Nine Elms doesn't even appear...


Sometimes we see dozens of photos of the very same building in Milan, therefore we can afford much more areal photos of London.

I wouldn't say it looks as chaotic as Tokyo or Karachi. Although it has a shattered-glass-like layout, one can see regularities in shapes, colors, materials etc. From bird's eye height London looks as if it could be a medieval city built with technologies of the 21st century. I think if next generations ever romanticize the 21st century, today's London will be one of the cities featured in novels, movies (or their future analogies).


----------



## cardiff

London is more a collection of multiple cities/town all butting and interacting with each other, there is an entire city behind the photographer in the above pic where tourists spend most of their time. If people are looking at these skyline pics and think that how London appears to the average person it is not, its there but unless you are one of the lucky few to live or work there you would rarely visit these areas without motivation. I cant think of many people i know that have walked around the City of London, most spend their time in Westminster/Bloomsbury/covent garden/kensington etc.


----------



## Quicksilver

der muttt said:


> ^^^ I felt guilty about putting yet another London photo by Jason Hawkes on here but I was really struck by it, in contrast to other European capitals, Paris, Warsaw, Berlin etc London looks chaotic from above like a cross between Tokyo and Karachi. or somewhere. And in spite of the wide scope of that picture, Nine Elms doesn't even appear...


No Croydon, No Stratford, No Acton (which is getting rather dense too)


----------



## Dusty Hare

cardiff said:


> London is more a collection of multiple cities/town all butting and interacting with each other, there is an entire city behind the photographer in the above pic where tourists spend most of their time. If people are looking at these skyline pics and think that how London appears to the average person it is not, its there but unless you are one of the lucky few to live or work there you would rarely visit these areas without motivation. I cant think of many people i know that have walked around the City of London, most spend their time in Westminster/Bloomsbury/covent garden/kensington etc.


Despite knowing the City of London quite well, I have used the opportunity of Covid to spend quite a bit of time walking around London's empty streets. The City itself is amazing to walk around, full of beautiful churches and green spaces, with its medieval layout, tiny alleys, cosy old pubs, grand buildings and monuments and modern skyscrapers. A truly under appreciated part of the capital despite it being the oldest part.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:










RUSH-HOUR by Ela St on 500px


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Paris*


----------



## werner10

Utrecht









by Twitter: @KijkOpStraat











by Twitter: @Sustainable2050












by Twitter: @_MARKABLE_











by Twitter : @Ramoncp72


----------



## redcode

*Vilnius*

Beside the Neris by Alexander V. Kuznetsov, trên Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:










source: eibomz


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Katowice:*
.KTW Offices by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


----------



## Balkanunion

Belgrade


----------



## Mr.D00p

This video will give you a much better sense of London's true scale & current level of development, much more so than any number of pictures in this thread...


----------



## Davidinho

MIBC seen from Solntsevo, 13 km far from the cluster.


moscowoutskirts said:


> 05.12. из Солнцево


----------



## jackwis

City of contrasts.
Old and New by ROOM MAN, on Flickr


----------



## jackwis

Olivia district, Gdansk
Oliwa by UrbFoto, on Flickr


----------



## jackwis

^^ Very similiar to Lyon
Lyon in the early morning by skweeky ツ, on Flickr


----------



## Darryl

What would London do without Jason Hawkes? 🤭


----------



## ogonek

MSC









By *Mittel*


----------



## Uomo Senza Nome

jrb said:


> aerial view of the Manchester city centre skyline looking into mist, UK
> Contributor: A.P.S. (UK) / Alamy Stock Photo
> Image ID: 2DEXMJH
> File size:
> 64.6 MB (1.8 MB Compressed download)
> Dimensions: 6720 x 3360 px | 56.9 x 28.4 cm | 22.4 x 11.2 inches | 300dpi
> Date taken: 1 December 2020
> Location: Manchester, UK


----------



## wojtekbp

Turbulences said:


> The most beautiful and most architecturally valuable building in Warsaw!!!


I wouldn't say Palace of Culture is ugly (many say so) but in terms of value it is just not evem comparable with e.g. Royal Castle, Wilanów Palace or Krasiński Palace. It's like saying that Lakhta Centre is more "valuable" than the Winter Palace in Petersburg...


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*









FFM by Andy Sikora on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Moskva*









Панорама Москвы с башенкой. by Aleksandr Gunin on 500px









The City by Shavkat Normuradov on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Nancy*

Tour Thiers by Alexandre Prevot, trên Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*








North View From Parliament by Jon Herbert on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

Moscow by @_Night City Dream_
214_9735 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr


----------



## Turbulences

Moscow


----------



## SoboleuS

hipi(sk) said:


> Warsaw 1988, I have just finished watching famous PL movie "King size" ending with the nice view i decided to post to show the comparison:
> View attachment 850657
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna watch another famous one "Sex mission" now












The same view, 32 years later 


















[Wola] Varso Place [310m, 90m, 81m][w budowie]


Dzięki Redzio za info, ja bym ją zmodyfikował: to giga dźwig będzie demontować wysoki dźwig (który jakimś tam udźwigowym tytanem nie jest, np. w porównaniu z wynalazkami z Texasu firmy Favelle Favco).




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## jackwis

SoboleuS said:


> The same view, 32 years later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Wola] Varso Place [310m, 90m, 81m][w budowie]
> 
> 
> Dzięki Redzio za info, ja bym ją zmodyfikował: to giga dźwig będzie demontować wysoki dźwig (który jakimś tam udźwigowym tytanem nie jest, np. w porównaniu z wynalazkami z Texasu firmy Favelle Favco).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com


Beautiful, except that the space/square/parking/whatever that is right before Palace of Culture still looks like Moscow or some other Russian city...


----------



## TM_Germany

Yeah, they should really do something with that empty space. Wasn't there a propasal to build a new urban quarter on it some time ago?


----------



## SoboleuS

^^
There were many proposals, but the legal situation of that area is very complicated.

So far, construction of Museum of Modern Art has started (area marked in red)



















The surrounding area (marked in yellow) is going to be renovated soon:


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester





*


----------



## soren5en

Turbulences said:


> The most beautiful and most architecturally valuable building in Warsaw!!!


 Like the Terminal Tower in Cleveland?


----------



## streetscapeer

*Moscow*








*@glassarchitecture*

⁣


----------



## mlody89

streetscapeer said:


> *Moscow*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@glassarchitecture*
> 
> ⁣


Wow!


----------



## redcode

*Manchester*

Deansgate Square, Manchester by Andy Baker, trên Flickr


----------



## madmax1982

Pisa on Paris' ring :


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Le Havre







*
Source


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw








By midnight-bleu
towers u/c
















by investmap


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam - and its 70 years old city center...








Rotterdam skyline by www.Royz.com, on Flickr












Rotterdam by Erik 1967, on Flickr












Uno sguardo al futuro / A glimpse of the future (Rotterdam, Netherlands) by Andrea Pucci, on Flickr












Rotterdam skyline view by www.Royz.com, on Flickr












Turning a Ship by Marcel Piek, on Flickr


----------



## grngmdn

*London*



































































































source: @alexanderjamestai


----------



## redcode

*Amsterdam*









sockerfield AFCAmsterdam is almost ready by Marcel Steinbach on 500px









Zuidas early morning by Marcel Steinbach on 500px


----------



## redcode

*St Petersburg*









Evening tower 2 by Konstantin Selezenev on 500px


----------



## Davidinho

Moscow winter

















Alexey Von Bock IG


----------



## Davidinho

Moscow random



















Strogo Lexa IG


----------



## Davidinho

Yekaterinburg

















Strogo Lexa IG


----------



## Davidinho

Hotel Ukraina, Moscow


















Adrian_Z IG


----------



## Dareko

Warsaw, it's planned to rip down the red building in the middle and to build at least 180m tower


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw by investmap


----------



## A Chicagoan

Davidinho said:


> Hotel Ukraina, Moscow


This morning I had a dream that I was in Moscow and I saw the Ukraine Hotel.


----------



## HaagseHoogbouw

The Hague:
_DSC8879 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## PskylL




----------



## WingTips

*Manchester








*



__
http://instagr.am/p/CIvoOMjAC2b/


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Vasteras, Sweden:*
Västerås by Lars Welin, on Flickr

Lillåudden Revisited by Martin Westman, on Flickr


----------



## werner10

Introducing the small sized Mid-European city, Eindhoven. This former industrial town is the Netherlands fifth-largest city located in the south of the country (pop. of just over 231,469).









Eindhoven panorama by Robin, on Flickr










by @Lana












Eindhoven, Skyline  by Jan Barnier, on Flickr











Eindhoven Centrum Woensel by Niels Bergmans, on Flickr










Eindhoven Centrum by Zhianjo, on Flickr










Trudo Vertical Forest in Strijp-S in Eindhoven in aanbouw by Nanda Sluijsmans, on Flickr











Eindhoven Centrum @ Night by Niels Bergmans, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Linz*









the North by Ronald Plank on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Madrid*









La soledad del Parque de Bomberos by Francisco M GP on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Istanbul*









Istanbul, Turkey by Hassan Nasir on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*









Into the dawn... by Raja Sen on 500px









... colorful Skies ... by Marc Dickler MD-FOTOS on 500px


----------



## KlausDiggy




----------



## SASH

ROTTERDAM


----------



## redcode

*Warsaw*









Warsaw Royal Castle by papa bravo on 500px


2020-11-01-032983 by Jaap van 't Ooster, trên Flickr


----------



## madmax1982

La Défense :


----------



## IThomas

M I L A N O








PhotoPhonico








Andrea Cherchi








Paul Pablo








Nino Ferrante








Paul Pablo

Videos 360° and virtual reality. Enjoy! 
Corso Como - Piazza Gae Aulenti - BAM




BAM - Piazza Gae Aulenti - Corso Como




Piazza Gae Aulenti


----------



## madmax1982

Does someone have Unicredit tower under construction pics ? Including spire's construction.


----------



## IThomas

madmax1982 said:


> Does someone have Unicredit tower under construction pics ? Including spire's construction.





>


----------



## JeffM

redcode said:


> *Linz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the North by Ronald Plank on 500px



Linz is deffo up there in my fave Euro cities... This pic just nails it .


----------



## Keats1795

*Manchester*
Photos taken by @wilkinsonphoto.


----------



## werner10

^^Nice developments in Manchester... In the meantime Rotterdam's future highest building the Zalmhaven tower (215m) is skyline wise gaining some traction...









by @themodulor












by @themodulor










by @SASH


----------



## The Modulor

Romantic Rotterdam


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Oslo:*
Barcode Oslo by Thor Edvardsen, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Brescia, Italy:*








Vista aerea Brescia 16-07-2019 by EmilianoIbanez1983, on Wikimedia Commons


----------



## rebbel13

Rotterdam;


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Düsseldorf*


Skyline - Blick des Neandertalers auf Düsseldorf by rolf268, auf Flickr


ARAG-Tower by pittigliani2005, auf Flickr


Neuer Zollhof by Frank Gehry architects (1998) by Matthijs Borghgraef, auf Flickr


Skyliner - überall eine &quot;bunte&quot; Welt by rolf268, auf Flickr


Düsseldorf KöBogen by Werner B., auf Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Yekaterinburg*









Екатеринбургская урбанистика by Pavel Zvonarev on 500px









Iset Tower by Алексей Чистополов on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Genoa*









Genova, solar phare by Bobby Orlan on 500px









Old Port Genoa by Domenico Farone on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Helsinki*









Growing city by Kari Tuomi on 500px


----------



## redcode

*London*

Canary Dusk by Ross, trên Flickr









Canary Wharf by Kornel Flint on 500px









North View From Parliament by Jon Herbert on 500px









A winter sunrise of London skyline by Zhe Yuan on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Benidorm*

Skyline by alphawolf_2013, trên Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Gdynia, Poland:*
*Gdynia by swdmfan, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*The Hague:*
Zicht op de skyline by Roel Wijnants, on Flickr

Den Haag uit de hoogte by Roel Wijnants, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Moscow:*








In Moscow by Peter Chirkov on 500px.com


----------



## werner10

^^^Yeah, well... Whatever! Instead of bitching - are we still gonna share our passion or what!?

In the meantime in Amsterdam...









Amstel, Amsterdam by Franklin Heijnen, on Flickr










Amsterdam Zuidas, Gustav Mahlerlaan by Nik Morris (van Leiden), on Flickr











Zuidas Amsterdam  by Stefan Wittebol, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Leipzig*

Skyline, Leipzig by Sven Morgenstern, trên Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Warsaw:*
Skyline Warsaw by babayaga_img, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*St. Petersburg:*








By my.faq on Instagram


----------



## A Chicagoan

*St. Julian's, Malta:*


----------



## redcode

*Rotterdam*

20201210_0208 by 123_456, trên Flickr

DSC_4880 by Matthijs Peeperkorn, trên Flickr

Maashaven Rotterdam by Ilya Korzelius, trên Flickr









Willemsbrug Rotterdam by Ilya Korzelius on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Paris *15e

Paris - Juillet 2020 by Maestr!0_0!, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Zurich*









Zurich at dawn by Reto Marending on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Luxembourg:*
Blue Hour, Church of Saint John in Grund, Luxembourg City, Luxembourg by Joe Price, on Flickr


----------



## Altin vrella

🇽🇰 PRISHTINA CITY 🇽🇰


----------



## gstark0

Skyline Warsaw by babayaga_img, on Flickr


----------



## @Life

A Chicagoan said:


> *Warsaw:*
> Skyline Warsaw by babayaga_img, on Flickr


Two times in one day? It doesn't harm to check if the picture was already posted. @gstark0


----------



## A Chicagoan

@Life said:


> Two times in one day? It doesn't harm to check if the picture was already posted. @gstark0


Well actually I posted it yesterday...


----------



## 74471683

@Life said:


> Two times in one day? It doesn't harm to check if the picture was already posted. @gstark0


Forum has administrator, but someone has the pain in the a** about every picture of warsaw


----------



## @Life

Its not about the city. I just don't like content being reposted so shortly after each other (btw I like Warschau, hope to visit again after covid).


----------



## A Chicagoan

@Life said:


> Its not about the city. I just don't like content being reposted so shortly after each other (btw I like Warschau, hope to visit again after covid).


Possibly gstark0 had seen that photo on the Polish subforum (where it was posted about one hour after I posted it here) and doesn't check this thread as often.


----------



## vvwjo

London is awesome.


----------



## Roxven

Unfortunately Warsaw also has hight limits for skyscrapers and skyscrapers can be builded only in certain spots. It's not only Amsterdam or Brussels thing. On average it takes 10 years to build skyscrapers here and majority of this time is paper work.


----------



## the man from k-town

*Frankfurt*

Wild und West. by Joey Rotten, auf Flickr

2018 
20181117-DSCF1086 by Blende !, auf Flickr

Mainhattan Webcam


----------



## New Défense

the man from k-town said:


> *Frankfurt*
> 
> Wild und West. by Joey Rotten, auf Flickr
> 
> 2018
> 20181117-DSCF1086 by Blende !, auf Flickr
> 
> Mainhattan Webcam


I really like these new angles


----------



## Fl0riliege

werner10 said:


> ^^ Sounds familiar!
> 
> For Amsterdam its even worse. Since the Zuidas area is restricted at 105m mainly because of the nearby airport and the deal the ABN AMBRO bank struck with the local government - they wanted to have the heighest tower in the area (which is a pity since most economic- and building activity is concentrated over there).
> 
> For now only in the Sluisbuurt district one is allowed to built up in the air till 130m at most - originally the plan was to built 150m towers. But then the nimby army hit and attacked succesfully. The project was scaled down...
> 
> Though, may be near the Johan Cruyff arena there will one day also be a building with a rooftop planned at 130m. But up untill now that project is on hold. (In this area btw which is pretty far from the historic core there is a height restriction at 150m, but there are no concrete plans as of yet.)
> 
> So that's it for Amsterdam in terms of height (and apparently also for Brussels) for the years to come...


The way you describe it definitely promotes the phenomenon of having zero skyline cluster but only a couple of high rises scattered all over the place and at best leaving massive holes in between. Exactly like Paris with Montparnasse, TGI, Duo. The aesthetic impact of such poor architectural landscaping is analogous to a smile with nearly all the teeth chipped off.


----------



## werner10

^^^True that! But that doesn't convince the nimby's I am afraid....


----------



## redcode

*London*

East of London. by Dave Pearce, trên Flickr


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw








by rg1997








By tramwaj


----------



## redcode

*Barcelona*

Không có tiêu đề by Joan López i Casanoves, trên Flickr


----------



## madmax1982

Fl0riliege said:


> The way you describe it definitely promotes the phenomenon of having zero skyline cluster but only a couple of high rises scattered all over the place and at best leaving massive holes in between. Exactly like Paris with Montparnasse, TGI, Duo. The aesthetic impact of such poor architectural landscaping is analogous to a smile with nearly all the teeth chipped off.


Ok for Montparnasse but Duos are settled on a future cluster place with Nouvel R area (180 + 100 and an additionnal 120 m).
And even, such highrises don't have that visual impact with their height. It's no comparison possible with Montparnasse for the TGI and the others you forget.
However, the question can be asked for the impact of the future 190m Charenton tower.

And anyway, in Europe, there's a lot of "espacés" (spaced ?) clusters ; a cluster is not a 100% security. Even in La Defense, you have a hole between Societe Generale towers and the rest. Milan, evverything is not narrow. Lyon, at the small scale of Part-Dieu, it's not narrow either. 

And to finish, at european scale, the ratio between highrise/skyscraper and the rest of constructions is finally less important than countries with supertall/megatall and the rest of their highrise. A megatall in a forest of skyscrapers and even supertall creates the "montparnasse effect".
Everything is a matter of scale.


----------



## Fl0riliege

madmax1982 said:


> Ok for Montparnasse but Duos are settled on a future cluster place with Nouvel R area (180 + 100 and an additionnal 120 m).
> And even, such highrises don't have that visual impact with their height. It's no comparison possible with Montparnasse for the TGI and the others you forget.
> However, the question can be asked for the impact of the future 190m Charenton tower.
> 
> And anyway, in Europe, there's a lot of "espacés" (spaced ?) clusters ; a cluster is not a 100% security. Even in La Defense, you have a hole between Societe Generale towers and the rest. Milan, evverything is not narrow. Lyon, at the small scale of Part-Dieu, it's not narrow either.
> 
> And to finish, at european scale, the ratio between highrise/skyscraper and the rest of constructions is finally less important than countries with supertall/megatall and the rest of their highrise. A megatall in a forest of skyscrapers and even supertall creates the "montparnasse effect".
> Everything is a matter of scale.


There is no single point in your arguments that makes sense
A 180m tower in Bercy Charenton is out of place. It denatures the Parisian landscape and a 120m tower there would have been a much better fit. Furthermore the Italy-Olympiades towers are too far away to create a cluster effect there even more so knowing they are like falling apart and waiting to be blown up. Above 180m towers would fare way better in La Defense. Paris should think about filling in the ugly gaps in La Defense making it a fully-fledged cluster before squandering it's resources all over the place in Parc Expo, Bercy-Charenton, etc. where > 180 are an aberration. A 800m tower in a cluster of 120m towers is a beautiful skyscraper cluster and does not bear the annihilating effect of a 180m tower in a Haussmannian matrix. As for towers like Mercuriales in the 93 and others you have in mind... who cares they are isolated and hardly generate any substantial contribution to the skyline except to the eyes of the zonards who live in the vicinity


----------



## madmax1982

Fl0riliege said:


> Paris should think about filling in the ugly gaps in La Defense making it a fully-fledged cluster before squandering it's resources all over the place in Parc Expo, Bercy-Charenton, etc. where > 180 are an aberration.


Ok. Funny.
You write that others have pointless point of view but you do write that Paris has to manage La Defense, knowing that it's not on Paris territory. 
From that point, there's nothing to discuss with someone like you.


----------



## Fl0riliege

Whatever, Unibail Rodamco would have been smarter constructing a 180m tower in La Defense instead of destroying the urban fabric of the Parc Expo neighborhood but I guess the 260M of "Parisian gift" was too good of an opportunity
Yes Paris, Courbevoie, Puteaux call it whatever you want, Ile de France is one big political family of corrupts since the Tiberi


----------



## mlody89

Warszawa dronem


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw















By Grzesiek
Skysawa u/c







P


----------



## New Défense

*Bruxelles, Belgium :*
_(credits : @immoweek, @visitbrussels, @lesoir, @LaLibreEco)_


----------



## der muttt

London. From the Evening Standard.
[AT







TACH=full]902325[/ATTACH]


----------



## Dareko

Varso just became tallest building in Poland


----------



## A Chicagoan

Dareko said:


> Varso just became tallest building in Poland


And it will be tallest in the EU very soon, I suppose!


----------



## werner10

Amsterdam's latest adjustments...










_DSC2026 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr 











by @hoogbouw on Twitter












by @schlijper on Twitter


----------



## IThomas

Today in Milano


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester








*



__
http://instagr.am/p/CI_m7s6AcB2/


----------



## Tyron

*Frankfurt CBD*








Source


----------



## der muttt

London--









I saw this in The Guardian today and I was surprised I'd never seen it before!

It must have been taken during that brief period mid pandemic when everything opened up. It's nice to see Canary wharf being "used" by ordinary people.


----------



## cardiff




----------



## mlody89

Wrsawby drone


----------



## Cujas

^^
Warsaw is going better and better. It’s very impressive how this skyline is growing!


----------



## New Défense

*BEST OF P A R I S, FRANCE END 2020
- Intra-muros :























*

















*- Duo :*









































*- La Défense :























*















`

























































- _*Bagnolet :*_
















(_Credits : @Stef_Burlot, @Memoire2cite @LaTourMontpar @LaTourEiffel @rfernandez @ptrenard @ParisJeTaime @AllPeopleAllNa1 @ElyssFr Twitter ; French part of SKYSCRAPERCITY @vincent1746 @ZeusUpsistos @milo92 @PskylL )_


----------



## IThomas

New photos of Milano under the snowstorm 



> Andrea Cherchi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paolo Marchesi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stefano Gusmeroli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simone Ferrari
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrea Cherchi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Pablo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Pablo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrea Cherchi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrea Cherchi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paolo Marchesi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrea Cherchi


----------



## Anar Atnac

Moscow










Source


----------



## SASH

ROTTERDAM
















Source:Je bent bijna op de pagina die je zoekt [funda]

























Source: Je bent bijna op de pagina die je zoekt [funda]










Source: Je bent bijna op de pagina die je zoekt [funda]


























Source: Je bent bijna op de pagina die je zoekt [funda]


----------



## redcode

*Bonn*

From large to heart by Lars-Christian Uhlig, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Poznan*

Last 2020 Fullmoon setting down by Robert Ćwikliński, trên Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Photo by SSC member 'Jelco'








Source:Rotterdam | De Zalmhaven | 215m 70m 70m | UC

DSC09231 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Warsaw:*
Untitled by Piotr Kalba, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*
Covid-19 and Wolfe by A U Bien, on Flickr


----------



## Tyron

*Moscow*
Moscow by Sergey Aleshchenko, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Madrid*









The two levels by Jesus Santos on 500px

Madrid by DAVID MELCHOR DIAZ, trên Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Bilbao:*
Zubi-Zuri by Jseijas, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Warsaw*









Warsaw Panorama by babayaga_img on 500px


----------



## Mind the gap_

Barcelona

Fireworks in Barcelona by Santi, en Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Moskva*









*** by Nick Bo on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Vienna*









As the crow flies across the Danube by Ammar Habjouqa on 500px


----------



## Tyron

*Frankfurt







*
Source


----------



## vincent1746

Paris - La Défense 





































Vincent Montcuit


----------



## Vedymin

*Brussels

Tour & Taxis *








Source: Pitchoune

*Noordwijk*








Source: PaulRubens

*Gare du Nord / Station Brussel-Noord*


















2 above image sources: Deskr

*Quartier Nord / Noordwijk*


















*Quartier nord vu depuis la Place Meiser / Noordwijk vanuit Meiser Plein*









*Saint-Josse-ten-Noode - Chaussée de Louvain*









*Madou : Saint-Josse-Ten-Noode*









*Saint-Josse & Quartier Nord*


















*Schaerbeek*









*Place Poelaert*









*Elevator*









*Bruxelles Chapelle*


















*Cathédrale Saints Michel et Gudule*









*Église Royale Sainte-Marie*









*Forest / St-Gilles*









*Rue de la Loi / Wetstraat*









*Pl Rogier*









*Happy New Year 2021!*









Sources: Eric Ostermann


----------



## LinkD-2ME

^^^Loving the Brussels skyline.


----------



## Laurensvdv

That's a pretty interesting structure on the bottom picture.

I wonder what purpose the diagonal members serve


----------



## IThomas

M I L A N O

















Marco Colombo








Mitaka Neverdead








Lorenzo Vivaldini








Antonello Napolitano​


----------



## Phillarch

Laurensvdv said:


> That's a pretty interesting structure on the bottom picture.
> 
> I wonder what purpose the diagonal members serve


Change of load distribution. The building is partially located above the metro station.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Vienna*



vievic said:


> Heute war gutes Licht für Schnappschüsse


----------



## New Défense

Happy new year 2021 all !
*Lyon, France :
































*









(_Credits : @StphaneNinO __@Meteovilles Twitter, Ninoversalphotography Instagram/Facebook)_


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam








by @RTMXL on twitter










by @giovannii81 on twitter











by @RTMXL on twitter










by @AndjenaBalradj on twitter












by @giovannii81 on twitter











by @VictorTermijn on twitter


----------



## Mind the gap_

Madrid










By josel.fotografia 










By joseaquirantes 










By manuel_molinaarias




By Andres Jesus Delgado


----------



## redcode

*Hamburg*









Dusk by Jack Hinks on 500px









Cityscape of Hamburg by night with view towards Landungsbruecken by Nils Steiner on 500px


----------



## redcode

*St Petersburg*









Башня-ель в тумане/Spruce tower in the fog by Nikolai Belikov on 500px


----------



## IThomas

M I L A N O








Paolo Marchesi








Paolo Marchesi








Lorenzo Sironi








Paolo Marchesi








Lorenzo Sironi








Paul Pablo​


----------



## LinkD-2ME

^^^ Beautiful pics of Milano


----------



## bonquiqui

European skylines are definitely going nowhere but up. The amount of brilliant skylines all over Europe is mind blowing considering we are an arrivalists when it comes to skyscrapers in a bigger dosages.


----------



## grngmdn

*London*








































































sources: @london.silent @tmnikonian @justefe and me


----------



## Mr.D00p

An eye opening 'Then & Now'


----------



## der muttt

Whenever people go on about skyscrapers "ruining London's beautiful skyline" I'm baffled because I'm just old enough to realise that it never was that "beautiful". council flats, cranes, Victorian roof tops, half hearted office towers...and the above picture confirms my long held opinion..


----------



## bonquiqui

der muttt said:


> Whenever people go on about skyscrapers "ruining London's beautiful skyline" I'm baffled because I'm just old enough to realise that it never was that "beautiful". council flats, cranes, Victorian roof tops, half hearted office towers...and the above picture confirms my long held opinion..


That’s a very short sighted view of the the london skyline. London is a massive city that it has skylines where church spires,old tall monuments with grand buildings that have formed the skyline of this city for decades. Some people will just about see whatever they want to see to serve their narrative. The picture posted above is a true testament to London resilience and astonishing evolvement. You might be old but definitely not 2000 yrs old.


----------



## Axelferis

*InstaParis*












__
http://instagr.am/p/CJLKIixhkyy/











__
http://instagr.am/p/CI6TdT6haSF/











__
http://instagr.am/p/CIu17u8IQEc/












__
http://instagr.am/p/CIfmDAXJjpK/
​


----------



## der muttt

bonquiqui said:


> That’s a very short sighted view of the the london skyline. London is a massive city that it has skylines where church spires,old tall monuments with grand buildings that have formed the skyline of this city for decades. Some people will just about see whatever they want to see to serve their narrative. The picture posted above is a true testament to London resilience and astonishing evolvement. You might be old but definitely not 2000 yrs old.


I don't understand your reply in the context of my comment. . The people I am referring to are talking about the same skyline I am, the skyline of their youth, not Canalettos'. I wasn't commenting on the contemporary skyline which I thinks looks far better than that of the '80's.

People tend to carry overly idealised images of the past around with them.


----------



## WhiskeySix

Katowice:











__ https://www.facebook.com/katowicezlotuptaka/posts/228481765312676


----------



## Nikomoto

Moscow
H18A7824 by Said Aminov, on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw















By Blazd















by Tramwaj


----------



## IThomas

*MILANO* BLACK & WHITE








Milano Trasporti








Niccolò Biddau








Giorgio Gherardi








Esperienza Drone








Niccolò Biddau








Niccolò Biddau​


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Lyon







































*
Focale - In Da StreeT Photography


----------



## Erlenberg

*LYON*​
This evening :


Skyline Lyon 1 by Erlenberg


Clochers by Erlenberg


Skyline Lyon 2 by Erlenberg


Silex 2 (1) by Erlenberg


----------



## RokasLT

*Vilnius







*


----------



## mileymc1

*Manchester*


----------



## LinkD-2ME

Wow, stunning pics of Lyon


----------



## New Défense

*Marseille, France :























































*
(Credits : _@Constructa_SA, @JRMarseille13,@lacarade,@beunsbeuns @sergioGRAZIA2 Twitter/ @ffolquet Instagram)_


----------



## redcode

*London*

A quiet view... by Fred Knox-Hooke, trên Flickr









London by Lukasz Owsieniecki on 500px









Canary Wharf by Daniel Hischer on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Moskva*









Untitled by Pavlywka Telih on 500px









Moscow City by Alex Sviblov on 500px


----------



## Dareko

Warsaw


----------



## HaagseHoogbouw

The Hague
DSC09523 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

*M I L A N O*








Sharon Marando








Andrea Cherchi








Andrea Cherchi








Andrea Cherchi








Sharon Marando








Andrea Cherchi








Sharon Marando








Sharon Marando​


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Paris*








Source


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Offenbach*


----------



## ElViejoReino

*MADRID *Hot&Cold








carloslorensaenz









Liebanafot


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw by Filoss


----------



## redcode

*Istanbul*









istanbul X by atalay karacaörenli on 500px


----------



## madmax1982

Paris La Défense









Source :





Paris La Défense classé 4e quartier le plus attractif au monde







parisladefense.com


----------



## Mind the gap_

Madrid




























By Nacho_82



By jorgeguardia_photo 



By lordgilmore


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw by kgairview


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Vienna*



wheel80ie said:


>


----------



## redcode

*Brussels*

Brussels Skyline by Matej Hur, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*









Skyline Frankfurt by Lothar Drewniok on 500px

Obligatorisches Skyline-Foto (3/∞) by Thabo Matthies, trên Flickr

Winter20 (88) by Fabian Kober, trên Flickr









Intermezzo CXCVI (cv) by Total Strange on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Kyiv*









Night Cityscape by Peter Belskyi on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Madrid*









full moon by Fede Moreno on 500px









Last Moon by Javier Moreno Bellosillo on 500px









Snow and fire by Juan Pedro Pérez on 500px









Madrid y la Sierra by Jaime Ollero on 500px


----------



## Laurensvdv

Rotterdam 
























Source: Login • Instagram


----------



## A Chicagoan

Snowy Madrid
Cuatro Torres by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*
Thank you... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

*G E N O A*


----------



## hkskyline

*Frankfurt*

Eiserner Steg by Ess Ell wee, on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Liverpool:*
Baltiyskiy-202 by Frisia Bonn, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:

Winter20 (74) by Fabian Kober, auf Flickr


----------



## hipi(sk)

Bratislava: 
































source: Instagram - metthouse_movie


__
http://instagr.am/p/CKUIebaAJFI/


----------



## ElViejoReino

redcode said:


> *Paris*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beaugrenelle by Patrik Rivet on 500px
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arc des triomphe by Kam's on 500px
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time ago by Thomas Seifert on 500px


Sorry for London and Moscow... but *for me* Paris is the best by far!


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Frankfurt:*








*Leonhard Lenz*


----------



## The_Photographer

mlody89 said:


> Warsaw
> View attachment 991546
> 
> „Warsaw by drone”


I have to say Warsaw look incredible in this picture. Few more towers and this city can easily match up with Paris density


----------



## jackwis

mlody89 said:


> Warsaw
> View attachment 991546
> 
> „Warsaw by drone”


Holy shit, that's one of the best pics of Warsaw I've seen here for a long time. Just breathtaking how the city has changed. Incredible photo, good job!


----------



## the man from k-town

Frankfurt








ONE on facebook



hkskyline said:


> 1/9
> 
> Winter20 (74) by Fabian Kober, on Flickr











Messecam

Die andere Seite/the other side - Deutschland - Germany - Frankfurt/Main by Stefan Wagemann, auf Flickr

Frankfurt by Werner Funk, auf Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Liverpool*

Liverpool Skyline by Graham Morris, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Madrid*

Skyline Madrid by Jose Luis, trên Flickr









Skyline in madrid by David Valencia Carrasco on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Cardiff*

Cardiff Skyline by Nick Dallimore, trên Flickr


----------



## madmax1982

Paris - La Villette (territory of Aubervilliers actually)


----------



## Ares2018

*Madrid 2021*









__
http://instagr.am/p/CKYpUm6jwsS/


----------



## RokasLT

*VILNIUS*


https://www.delfi.lt/verslas/verslas/siekia-pazaboti-banku-koncentracija-lietuvoje-negali-buti-per-dideliu-kad-zlugtu.d?id=86268265


*







*


----------



## werner10

Just a few from Rotterdam...








by @Apollo13 










by @TheModulor











by @TheModulor











Old railway bridge, Rotterdam by Cor Splint on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw
















by deamon82

























by kafarek


----------



## redcode

*Manchester*


Manchesters Growing Skyline by uklaxman, trên Flickr


----------



## Davidinho

Cities with 4 seasons have bonus points in terms of skylines.










This guy has some beautiful photos

Moscow silhouettes
















Alexander Mir


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw








screenshot


----------



## madmax1982

Paris :









Source :








Masques, distanciation sociale, gestes barrières : le point sur les dernières recommandations


FOCUS - Avec l'arrivée de «variants» plus contagieux du Covid-19, les autorités ont multiplié leurs messages de prudence, au risque d'une certaine confusion.




www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## bonquiqui

In Europe we are so lucky to have such diverse groups of amazing Modern skylines considering the fact that we are all arrivalist.


----------



## redcode

*Benidorm *

Obras de Ampliación (Enero 2021) by Daniel Garcia, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Wien*

Recreation area on Wienerberg by Johann G, trên Flickr









Danube color explosion by Fab on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Paris*









Front de Seine by Thibault on 500px









Paris la Défense by Thierry Thierry on 500px


----------



## Mind the gap_

Madrid


By Pablo de los Ríos


By Jesús García Robredo


By j.martinezmoran


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Vienna:*
sDSC-8701 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr


----------



## Cujas

Imprial Paris










@from the Official Wecam


----------



## RokasLT

*Vilnius*
Evaldas Stakėnas - photography | Facebook


----------



## Turbulences

Moscow/Москва 













Community wall photos | VK


Photo 6645 from Небоскрёбы России's album Community wall photos from 24 January 2021.




vk.com


----------



## Bez_imena

Belgrade is growing nicely


----------



## Bonus1

*Warsaw *2021
























by: tvn24.pl, Warsaw by drone


----------



## werner10

Goodmorning Europe! @JELDV just found these Rotterdam pics I'd like to share over here...









source: funda











source: funda











source: funda











source: funda












source: funda


----------



## SASH

^^^
There are not many cities in Europe that have such a great view as in that last photo. The variety of buildings makes Rotterdam one of the most beautiful skylines in Europe. No doubt!
Including the 200> buildings that will be built within a few years, it will be absolutely top notch.

Bonus Rotterdam for today...










Source: Je bent bijna op de pagina die je zoekt [funda]


----------



## Dareko

SASH said:


> ^^^
> There are not many cities in Europe that have such a great view as in that last photo. The variety of buildings makes Rotterdam one of the most beautiful skylines in Europe. No doubt!
> Including the 200> buildings that will be built within a few years, it will be absolutely top notch.


Even without such high buildings it looks so good. It shows that not the height of buildings matter the most but how the city is planned and how it looks overall :>


----------



## RokasLT

*Vilnius*








LINK TEN - apartment building


LINK TEN (apartment building), on Linkmenų g. 19 (Šnipiškės) is undergoing, developer Palatinas, Citus. Construction dates: 2021 Q1 - 2022 Q4




citify.eu


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw
















M.lulko








nowa warszawa


----------



## RokasLT

Warsaw has an average American city vibes (the similar composition as Atlanta skyline and stalinistic building looks like an old building in Cleveland skyline).


----------



## Bonus1

^^^

and once more from my city today:








Warsaw evening
source: Warsaw by drone


----------



## Davidinho

RokasLT said:


> Warsaw has an average American city vibes (the similar composition as Atlanta skyline and stalinistic building looks like an old building in Cleveland skyline).


Maybe the skyline in some photos but the city itself has a lot more layers - a nice neoclassical old city and socialist commie-blocks, for example.


----------



## RokasLT

Davidinho said:


> Maybe the skyline in some photos but the city itself has a lot more layers - a nice neoclassical old city and socialist commie-blocks, for example.


I know, I been there 3 times. I'm just talking about the skyline


----------



## Bonus1

^^
^^
I lightened the original photo by Rafał from Warsaw by drone. You can see - in the foreground: the Royal Castle in Warsaw, the Cathedral of St. John and the Church of St. Anna - great monuments of the heritage of Warsaw.
Warsaw is not only a neoclassical past. Many monuments represent the Gothic, Renaissance and Baroque styles.
The Warsaw Old Town with its buildings, street frontages and the Old Market Square dates from the late Middle Ages - unfortunately it is a rebuilt replica. Warsaw, like no other city, was destroyed in over 90% by the invaders during the war. Almost nothing of its historic buildings has survived. Most of it within the Old Town dates back much earlier than the Neoclassical period. However, the buildings of the city from the eighteenth and nineteenth centuries are an example of the most developed city in Europe, right after Vienna, Paris... OK, there is no need to develop these threads here


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*









Frankfurt Skyline by Andreas Schneider on 500px









The fog by beauty in focus on 500px









069 by Moritz Grenner on 500px









Franfkurt Sykline - Taunus View by Marlon on 500px


----------



## Davidinho

madmax1982 said:


> European height restrictions (Russia excepted) are too strict to compete with LA, SF or Philie.
> Even Hermitage Plaza’s project is below although being the only real >300 meters.


Russia has the strictest restrictions and unfortunately too much bureaucracy. You can build higher than 200m only in 1% of Moscow and in 0% of Saint-Petersburg proper. That's why MIBC is highly demanded.


----------



## madmax1982

London can’t go above Shard because of height restrictions and Paris has only 3 spots for >300m (not one above 320m) with highest costs for >200m for the last floor so we are not talking about the same things.


----------



## Wayden21

French-Polish_Man67 said:


> London/Moscow/Paris/Frankfurt/Warsaw : Who would have thought even 10 Years ago, that those 5 cities were able to compete with 90% of USA Skylines?
> 
> Because yes, if you compare those cities with the skyline of Los Angeles/Houston/Boston/Dallas ect... there is no difference anymore
> (of Course New-York and Chicago are unbeatable)
> 
> That's impressive


😂 😂 😂 😂

Ok for London and Moscow but for the rest cities like Seattle, Miami, Dallas, atlanta, etc. are still far ahead (at least in term of quantity and heights, but cities like Warsaw or Frankfurt don't really have anything else to compete with, certaily not quality designs)


----------



## madmax1982

I wonder you actually know the amount of >100m or >150m in all of the cities you listed. Because Dallas and quantity, certainly not.


----------



## KlausDiggy

Wayden21 said:


> 😂 😂 😂 😂
> 
> Ok for London and Moscow but for the rest cities like Seattle, Miami, Dallas, atlanta, etc. are still far ahead (at least in term of quantity and heights, but cities like Warsaw or Frankfurt don't really have anything else to compete with, certaily not quality designs)



Commerzbank Tower (first 'green' skyscraper), Messeturm, Westend tower, ECB and Grand Tower are not quality designs in your eyes ?


----------



## KlausDiggy

A Chicagoan said:


> My ranking:
> 
> 4. Warsaw. With the spate of recent completions plus Varso Tower I think this puts Warsaw ahead of Frankfurt.
> 5. Frankfurt. We'll see what happens when the current projects get completed, it might pass Warsaw again.


Do you see the height difference ?
Frankfurt uses roof height for height measurement and not antennas/spires.

Frankfurt also beats Warsaw in the number of skyscrapers 18 to 11.


Comparison of the two tallest skyscrapers in Warsaw and Frankfurt.































Varso Tower is the first real skyscraper in Warsaw and I am pleased for the city.
But that doesn't make it any better than Frankfurt.


----------



## Dareko

^^There was also 2 towers approved to build 250m and 190m, but we will have to wait more for them. In Warsaw ofc


----------



## Pitchoune

Brussels









© JEAN LUC FLEMAL ("Les gares présentent un formidable potentiel d’image mais cette approche est encore trop rare en Belgique" - La Libre)


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Vienna*




Service Post said:


> Update
> VIENNA TWENTY TWO (+ Donaucity)
> 
> Pics by CloudCity


----------



## Davidinho

madmax1982 said:


> London can’t go above Shard because of height restrictions and Paris has only 3 spots for >300m (not one above 320m) with highest costs for >200m for the last floor so we are not talking about the same things.


Moscow is a no-fly zone for aviation, so there are no height restrictions per se as in London. However there are "historical panorama" restrictions which don't allow building near some historically/culturally significant places. Also a lot of factors are taken into account when confirming tall buildings (firefighting, ecology, transportation). So there are really a few places in Moscow which are offered for highrise/skyscraper development, that is why MIBC is so dense.


----------



## Hebrewtext

this thread is hotter than south American ones..



French-Polish_Man67 said:


> London/Moscow/Paris/Frankfurt/Warsaw : Who would have thought even 10 Years ago, that those 5 cities were able to compete with 90% of USA Skylines?
> 
> Because yes, if you compare those cities with the skyline of Los Angeles/Houston/Boston/Dallas ect... there is no difference anymore
> (of Course New-York and Chicago are unbeatable)
> 
> That's impressive


 Emporis data - might not be up to date


----------



## Justa

Hebrewtext said:


> this thread is hotter than south American ones..
> 
> 
> 
> Emporis data - might not be up to date


It seems I was blind in my last trip to Tel Aviv. No way it has such numbers...


----------



## Hebrewtext

Justa said:


> It seems I was blind in my last trip to Tel Aviv. No way it has such numbers...


Tel Aviv metro skyline looks denser and bigger than Moscow's judging from pictures.

I guss the towers in Moscow are spread around the vast urban area. even more than in TA area.
by looking at pictures posted here the fantastic MIBC stands isolated from the rest of the city towers.

TEL AVIV | Projects & Construction


----------



## citysquared

RokasLT said:


> 1. London (more than one big cluster)
> 2. Moscow (buildings height and size)
> 3. Frankfurt ((A) composition)
> 4. Paris ((-A) composition and buildings style-quality)
> 5. Warsaw ((B) composition)
> 6. Milan (buildings style-quality)
> 7. Istanbul (quantity)
> 8. Rotterdam
> 9. Madrid
> 10. Barca
> 11. The Hague (great composition and cluster size for city size)
> 12. Bratislava


I have been to all of these cities: from my point of view I would grade skylines based on height, cluster number, size and shape and quality of individual buildings and unique features that distinguish it from other clusters:
1. London - more than 1 cluster, great height, top notch iconic quality of distinct individual buildings
2. Paris - 1 big cluster, decent height, very good design quality, unique Grand Arche feature at the axis point of a grand avenue, lacks a truly iconic defining skyscraper.
3. Frankfurt - tight impressive cluster size/shape with some nice peaks and valleys, iconic and tall buildings, needs more infill in valleys.
4. Moscow - Impressive height, small cluster, very good design, but lacks I think a very iconic modern building, needs more variation and more buildings.
5. Warsaw - A couple of nice clusters emerging, tallest building in Europe (by many standards), some very iconic buildings (Palace of Culture, Varso), needs more infill.
6. Istanbul
7.Milan
8. Rotterdam
9. Prague
10. Madrid


----------



## Kyonexe

citysquared said:


> 5. Warsaw - A couple of nice clusters emerging, tallest building in Europe (by many standards)


now wait a minute. you mean the tallest in the EU do you? cos last time i checked the tallest in europe was lakhta center 462m.


----------



## A Chicagoan

Someone mentioned last year that Europeans tend to underestimate the size of American skylines... I agree that it's pointless to compare European skylines with American skylines, but here are some numbers just for fun.

According to the CTBUH:
Moscow: 175 buildings >100 m
Istanbul: 99
London: 90
Paris: 76 (I included Courbevoie, Nanterre, Puteaux, Issy-les-Moulineaux, Boulogne-Billancourt, Saint Denis, and Bagnolet)
Frankfurt: 36
Warsaw: 22
Rotterdam: 21
Brussels: 16
Madrid: 15
Milan: 12

Meanwhile some "medium size" American skylines:
Miami: 118
Houston: 103
San Francisco: 98
Los Angeles: 76
Atlanta: 72
Seattle: 60
Boston: 50
Dallas: 47
Denver: 39


----------



## Pitchoune

(Brussels has 16 buildings over 100m and 2 more at exactly 100m, and the Atomium and one justice palace also over 100m)


----------



## A Chicagoan

Pitchoune said:


> (Brussels has 16 buildings over 100m and 2 more at exactly 100m, and the Atomium and one justice palace also over 100m)


Interesting how Milan and Madrid overshadow Brussels despite having less skyscrapers.


----------



## LinkD-2ME

I remember a time where London only had two skyscraper's, One canada square and Tower 42.
Can't believe how much it has changed.


----------



## KlausDiggy

A Chicagoan said:


> Someone mentioned last year that Europeans tend to underestimate the size of American skylines... I agree that it's pointless to compare European skylines with American skylines, but here are some numbers just for fun.
> 
> According to the CTBUH:
> Moscow: 175 buildings >100 m
> Istanbul: 99
> London: 90
> Paris: 76 (I included Courbevoie, Nanterre, Puteaux, Issy-les-Moulineaux, Boulogne-Billancourt, Saint Denis, and Bagnolet)
> Frankfurt: 36
> Warsaw: 22
> Rotterdam: 21
> Brussels: 16
> Madrid: 15
> Milan: 12
> 
> Meanwhile some "medium size" American skylines:
> Miami: 118
> Houston: 103
> San Francisco: 98
> Los Angeles: 76
> Atlanta: 72
> Seattle: 60
> Boston: 50
> Dallas: 47
> Denver: 39


Istanbul probably has nearly 200 buildings with 100m.
Interesting that the Paris Metro has as many buildings as Los Angeles.


----------



## redcode

*Moscow








*
Moscow by roiot on 500px









Big city lights by Andrey Bubenin on 500px


----------



## Mind the gap_

Madrid





By Sarduy



By elojotraselespejo



By Ibn Jaldun


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*
Old and new by Anna Heath, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Warsaw:*
Untitled by Piotr Kalba, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

My top 5: 1. London 2. Frankfurt 3. Moscow 4. Paris 5. Warsaw.


----------



## Turbulences

__
http://instagr.am/p/CLCvxmkJCrp/


----------



## redcode

*Milan*

fabcom_20210208_144514 by fabcom, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*

Prince Johns Path,3 by John Doo, trên Flickr

DJI_0177x by Nicholas Brett, trên Flickr


----------



## masala




----------



## werner10

A Rotterdam snapshot...









Source: https://images.webcam.nl/zalmhaven01uur.jpg










by @JespervdenBerg












by @JespervdenBerg


----------



## Tyron

*Frankfurt*

Winter20 (74) by Fabian Kober, on Flickr


----------



## Erlenberg

*LYON*​
this evening : 


Observance 1 by Erlenberg


Observance 2 by Erlenberg


Observance 3 by Erlenberg


Observance 5 by Erlenberg


----------



## redcode

*Birmingham*

Birmingham + Lickey Hills by chinlips, trên Flickr


----------



## RokasLT

*VILNIUS and its suburbia *
Augusto Didžgalvio fotografija | Facebook
Evaldas Stakėnas - photography | Facebook


https://www.delfi.lt/news/daily/lithuania/pokyciu-oru-prognozeje-sulauksime-tik-savaitgali-saltis-trumpam-atsitrauks.d?id=86456445


Dragūnų kvartalas - pamariotroba.lt | Nauji butai Klaipėdoje (dragunukvartalas.lt)


----------



## PskylL

Paris


----------



## hipi(sk)

Bratislava from east. Better to see the video the screenshot was captured from, this angle is best by my opinion, just there is not a single skyline picture on the internet.


----------



## IThomas

*Milano | Milan | Milán | Milão | Mailand*








Francesco Colaccio








Francesco Colaccio








Alberto Fanelli








Francesco Colaccio








Paolo Marchesi








Dimitar Harizanov








Paolo Marchesi








OPM​


----------



## Arch98

It is a shame that Lyon does not have more highrises and skyscrapers because the view on the picture would have been stunning.


----------



## madmax1982

2 are U/C, waiting for the hypotetic 215m M+M..


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Salford (Greater Manchester)*
Media City Salford UK sunrise by Marcin Fraczek, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Benidorm*









Crepusculo. by jose maria diaz fernandez on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Hamburg*









Hamburger Hafen at Night by Florian Kunde on 500px


----------



## Mind the gap_

Madrid



By *chema.g.g 

*

By* eldelron 



By Miguel Gonzalez*


----------



## Arch98

It is a shame that the Madrid skyline has not moved much over the last 10 years or so. Hopefully the new grand plan will indeed happening and we will see some movement there.


----------



## redcode

*Barcelona*

When the sea swallows the clouds by Joan López i Casanoves, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Vienna*

Castles, Skyscaprers and the Inbetweeen by The Hobbit Hole, trên Flickr


----------



## Pitchoune

Brussels
From JLbxl
Original post : https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/bxl-brusselse-groene-ruimtes-espaces-verts-bruxellois.643743/post-171978113


----------



## Pitchoune

Brussels again,
Likely in 2018 or 2019,
A picture found in this LinkedIn account : https://www.linkedin.com/company/cbre-belgium/?originalSubdomain=lu


----------



## SoboleuS

Warsaw by michau:



























[Wola] Varso Place [310m, 90m, 81m][w budowie]


Czyżby te prostokąty na iglicy, to ledy? Wygląda to na ledy:




www.skyscrapercity.com













[Śródmieście] Inwestycje


Mam nadzieję, że Roma Tower nigdy nie powstanie




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Paris







*
Source


----------



## DocentX

Warsaw












__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## hipi(sk)

Vienna from pic posted above.... just focused for important things


----------



## IThomas

M I L A N O








Francesco Cuccio








Paolo Marchesi








Paolo Marchesi








Simone Cioè








Paolo Marchesi








Paolo Marchesi








Paolo Marchesi​


----------



## madmax1982

Paris TGI, view from the ring


----------



## redcode

*Genoa*

Reflected Skyline by Fabio Buzzichini, trên Flickr


----------



## willman87

BILBAO








https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/a2/Dorre_Barriak_1.jpg









https://i.ytimg.com/vi/Um4UkUqDFhw/maxresdefault.jpg









https://profesional.davines.es/wp-content/uploads/2019/10/bilbao-2.jpg









https://s0.wklcdn.com/image_6/209762/20133003/12588012Master.jpg









https://www.spanish-architects.com/...a14b3740c0554dc692a69f656df8deb6.f5fb7444.jpg


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Calp, Spain:*








Calpe Skyline Panorama at Blue Hour by Carlos Izquierdo on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*
Canary Wharf from One Tree Hill by Anna Heath, on Flickr


----------



## citysquared

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Paris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Source


Best Paris and frankly European skyline pic I've seen in ages showing the ancient and modern skylines, Notre Dame and the Grande Arche all twinkling at dusk. Well done!


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*

Deutsches Architekturforum


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Bratislava:*








old and new by Milos Lacika on 500px.com


----------



## Ingenioren

Copenhagen does look sort of un-scandinavian boomtown in this view



Hafnia said:


> Skyline fotos taget fra Bispebjerg P-Hus i går.
> 
> Carlsberg Byen og Frederiksberg.


----------



## Tyron

*Frankfurt* by dronestagram








Source


----------



## der muttt

Great film of London by Jason Hawkes. (not provincial)


----------



## redcode

*Szczecin*

Hanza Tower by Slawomir Marczyk, trên Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Frankfurt:*
Mainhattan #2 by Wolfgang Patommel, on Flickr


----------



## Darryl

Tyron said:


> *Frankfurt*
> 
> Winter20 (74) by Fabian Kober, on Flickr


This pic really shows the power of a true skyline without the smoke and mirrors. No fantastic clear weather, no professional photographer, no sunset/sunrise, no dramatic sky, no mountains or sea in the background, no fireworks or lightning, no blue hour, no sun or moon, no drone video with dramatic music soundtrack, just pure "skyline speaks for itself without the bells and whistles".


----------



## LDN N7

Well it IS angled so that it looks more compact....


----------



## 4miGO!!!

A winter blizzard in MIBC. The scrapers look soooo huge, unexpectably super tall, I'd say. 



Nikomoto said:


>


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw by Krzysiek_Gie


----------



## Xorcist

Frankfurt by Oliver Krautscheid


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester

















*

Manchester Construction Skyline Photos | Page 45 | SkyscraperCity


----------



## vincent1746

*PARIS - LA DEFENSE*



































































































































































Vincent Montcuit


----------



## PskylL

Paris


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Madrid:*








Madrid, feliz San Valentín by azabache3 on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*








Mirrored city by Kornel Flint on 500px.com


----------



## redcode

*Calp*









Calpe Panorama by Carlos Izquierdo on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Bucharest*









Sunset over the city by Tudor Alexandru on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Brussels*









Skyline #1 by Johan Milet on 500px









Painted clouds above the panorama by Werner Lerooy on 500px









Early golden morning by Werner Lerooy on 500px


----------



## LDN N7

Manchester a second city in the UK, quickly becoming bigger than most European first/capital cities.


----------



## Davidinho

LDN N7 said:


> Manchester a second city in the UK, quickly becoming bigger than most European first/capital cities.


Frankfurt is 5th largest in Germany.


----------



## der muttt

Erm... Yes but none of the others have skylines! 

Manchester is second to London.


----------



## redcode

cardiff said:


> ..





mlody89 said:


> Warsaw





cardiff said:


> Manchester


Don't forget to credit your photos.


----------



## werner10

Milan, Barcelona or even Hamburg, Goteburg and...Rotterdam - all European second cities with decent skylines. So, whatever... here is Rotterdam:








By @Urban-Observer












by @The Modulor











by @Ace











By @The Modulor











by @SAL_Heavy_Lift












P2131012_1 by 010, on Flickr


----------



## der muttt

Yes. The Netherlands leads the field in having multiple good quality skylines, I thought that after I wrote my comment but LDN N7's comment is still valid.


----------



## madmax1982

der muttt said:


> Erm... Yes but none of the others have skylines!
> 
> Manchester is second to London.


oh you're so right, that's why Hamburg will have a 245 meter tower.
And here the >100m listing in Germany :








List of tallest buildings in Germany - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




So no, there's not only Frankfurt.

Do you UK guys actually know other countries than your own ? Take your eyes off your navel.
This topic is still so pathetic when we get to read than Manchester is above first other countries skylines.


----------



## Daniiif

*Warsaw







*










https://twitter.com/visegrad24




https://twitter.com/PaulKulig_TO


----------



## Dusty Hare

madmax1982 said:


> oh you're so right, that's why Hamburg will have a 245 meter tower.
> And here the >100m listing in Germany :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of tallest buildings in Germany - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So no, there's not only Frankfurt.
> 
> Do you UK guys actually know other countries than your own ? Take your eyes off your navel.
> This topic is still so pathetic when we get to read than Manchester is above first other countries skylines.


Your comment, which is admittedly in reply to a stupid comment, is pretty stupid. Not all 'UK guys' are 'staring at their navel' and it is a gross generalisation to suggest otherwise. 

Firstly, it is not as though posters from other nations for not also show a bit of bias towards their own nations skylines. It happens constantly on here and it is not a UK only symptom. 

Secondly, what is wrong with showing such pride of the skylines of your own country as long as you don't then take the opportunity to be rude about everyone else's?


----------



## KlausDiggy

der muttt said:


> Erm... Yes but none of the others have skylines!
> 
> Manchester is second to London.


*Berlin (with different highrise clusters)*

Berlin air view Potsdamer Platz-000 by Solomon Trainin, auf Flickr


Die City West by Johannes, auf Flickr

*Essen*

Skyline Essen City-Germany. West Site with the station west in front. by Friema53, auf Flickr

*Dortmund*








Blick auf Dortmund by Armin von Preetzmann, auf Flickr

*Bremerhaven*

Bremerhaven Skyline by pcpanik, auf Flickr

*Bonn*

Posttower Bonn by Thomas, auf Flickr

*Offenbach 







*
source: skylineatlas


----------



## germanicboy

Ahh, whenever I want to breathe some nationalism I come to this thread


----------



## Cujas

vincent1746 said:


> *PARIS - LA DEFENSE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vincent Montcuit


Thank you Vincent, your pictures are still my favorite !


----------



## madmax1982

Dusty Hare said:


> Your comment, which is admittedly in reply to a stupid comment, is pretty stupid. Not all 'UK guys' are 'staring at their navel' and it is a gross generalisation to suggest otherwise.
> 
> Firstly, it is not as though posters from other nations for not also show a bit of bias towards their own nations skylines. It happens constantly on here and it is not a UK only symptom.
> 
> Secondly, what is wrong with showing such pride of the skylines of your own country as long as you don't then take the opportunity to be rude about everyone else's?


So your last sentence is just the proof of my message even if you try to say that it's wrong.

you are exactly saying that people only look at their countries, isn't what I wrote ? 
Funny to observe that you quote my message and not the 2 relating that England is the European country with 2 developped skylindes and furthermore that its second is better than most of others' first. I bet you did'nt notice the flags of those two posters, "not being rude to everybody" as you like to say.


----------



## Dusty Hare

madmax1982 said:


> So your last sentence is just the proof of my message even if you try to say that it's wrong.
> 
> you are exactly saying that people only look at their countries, isn't what I wrote ?
> Funny to observe that you quote my message and not the 2 relating that England is the European country with 2 developped skylindes and furthermore that its second is better than most of others' first. I bet you did'nt notice the flags of those two posters, "not being rude to everybody" as you like to say.


No buddy. I don't look at the flags of where people come from. I also expressly stated that your message was in response to a stupid message. But you are falling into the same trap of bringing nationality into things by stating that UK posters have their gaze in their navel. I ignored the posts of the other two posters because they were frankly absurd. I responded to yours because I am a UK poster who appreciates good skylines of other countries (and much more beyond their skylines). And you know what, that is also true of the majority of UK posters.


----------



## LDN N7

No one speaks on my behalf.

Manchester surprised me... it’s easily as good as many European capital skylines.

My original post remains as valid now as it was then.

Not nationalism. Just hard facts.


----------



## LinkD-2ME

Rotterdam is one of my favorite morden cities in europe. 
Keep up all the great pics of all the cities above and more.


----------



## IThomas

*Milano*








Andrea Cherchi








Andrea Cherchi








Andrea Cherchi








Dimitar Harizanov








Andrea Cherchi








Francesca Nanni​


----------



## masala

4miGO!!! said:


> A winter blizzard in MIBC. The scrapers look soooo huge, unexpectably super tall, I'd say.


Winter Cyberpunk!


----------



## redcode

*London*

Southfields Skyline by James Beard, trên Flickr

The End of the City? by Warren Martin, trên Flickr

15th February - still out there by _superhoop_, trên Flickr


----------



## willman87

LDN N7 said:


> Manchester a second city in the UK, quickly becoming bigger than most European first/capital cities.


Manchester has a good emerging skyline . 
From a few years ago to now, I think we can all feel proud of how our cities grow upwards. Some faster like London, Moscow or Warsaw, and others not capital cities like Milan, Rotterdam, Manchester or Frankfurt. And I also appreciate photos of other cities that until now were not seen on the forum such as Bratislava, Tallinn, Vilnius, etc. 

My own country's capital may not be one of the best skylines in all of Europe, but even so, its second city has a pretty decent skyline.

Here some more of Barcelona:









https://images1.westend61.de/0001236137pw/skyline-barcelona-catalonia-spain-europe-RHPLF02163.jpg








https://estaticos-cdn.elperiodico.c...5c20d38_alta-libre-aspect-ratio_default_0.jpg









https://live.staticflickr.com/2922/33502440212_2d522c04c5_b.jpg








https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20161006/41a4cd345ee8184af258ba825ec77924.jpg









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/78/L'Hospitalet_de_Llobregat.jpg


----------



## redcode

*Warsaw*

Warsaw at Night by ROOM MAN, trên Flickr


----------



## Davidinho

willman87 said:


> Manchester has a good emerging skyline .
> From a few years ago to now, I think we can all feel proud of how our cities grow upwards. Some faster like London, Moscow or Warsaw, and others not capital cities like Milan, Rotterdam, Manchester or Frankfurt. And I also appreciate photos of other cities that until now were not seen on the forum such as Bratislava, Tallinn, Vilnius, etc.
> 
> My own country's capital may not be one of the best skylines in all of Europe, but even so, its second city has a pretty decent skyline.
> 
> Here some more of Barcelona:


Still Sagrada Familia is the dominant element of Barcelona's skyline. I remember two years ago I took an aerial tramway to Montjuic which provides with the best view on the city and the cathedral was the star of the skyline (which is good TBH). If Barcelona has a couple of 200m+ buildings either in Hospitalet de Llobregat or in the other place with highrises, it will easily become one of the best skylines in Europe.


----------



## the man from k-town

Frankfurt by webcam









Fair Trade Cam









Webcam Frankfurt Skyline - Hi.Res.Cam

ONE | 191m


----------



## the man from k-town

madmax1982 said:


> oh you're so right, that's why Hamburg will have a 245 meter tower.
> And here the >100m listing in Germany :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of tallest buildings in Germany - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So no, there's not only Frankfurt.
> 
> Do you UK guys actually know other countries than your own ? Take your eyes off your navel.
> This topic is still so pathetic when we get to read than Manchester is above first other countries skylines.


Cologne has at least 3 buildings >100m


Kölner Dom &amp; Hohenzollernbrücke by Steffen Sh, auf Flickr


----------



## Mind the gap_

Benidorm, 107th largest city in Spain


Skyline by alphawolf_2013, on Flickr


Playa de Levante (Benidorm) by Coque Manuel Celdrán Sánchez, on Flickr


Benidorm #1 by Kahape, on Flickr



... The City ... by Device66., on Flickr



Benidorm visto desde el Puig Campana by Cesar Monge Gonzalez, on Flickr



051015 Benidorm at night by dave harwood, on Flickr


----------



## regis15

Davidinho said:


> Still Sagrada Familia is the dominant element of Barcelona's skyline. I remember two years ago I took an aerial tramway to Montjuic which provides with the best view on the city and the cathedral was the star of the skyline (which is good TBH). If Barcelona has a couple of 200m+ buildings either in Hospitalet de Llobregat or in the other place with highrises, it will easily become one of the best skylines in Europe.


As a Spanish citizen, I can say that unfortunately in my country there's a kind of phobia when building high-rises in cities. Of course, it is a also depends on the city.

However, even in large cities like Madrid or Barcelona when there's any kind of high-rise proposal which overpass 150 metres (or even less, sadly), there's a huge opposition to those projects from opposition leaders and ecologist associations. If any project is finally approved by the city hall, it can take a lot of time to finish certain projects due to bureaucracy.

Many mayors and some citizens still think that building townhouses developments is way better that building vertically, Benidorm may be the only exception but the quality is meh.

It is absolutely a non sense, specially in cities like Barcelona where the space available to expand the city is almost non-existent due to its location between the mountains and the sea.

I really think it will take much time to build something taller than Sagrada Familia, which is not bad. Once it is finally completed, we will have to wait for a long time until we can see something taller being built. However, we will have enough time to admire one of the most famous landmarks in the country.


----------



## KlausDiggy

the man from k-town said:


> Cologne has at least 3 buildings >100m
> 
> 
> Kölner Dom &amp; Hohenzollernbrücke by Steffen Sh, auf Flickr



Cologne has 9 highrise buildings taller than 100m + a TV Tower like all other german cities.


----------



## redcode

*Lyon*

Lyon by Didier Ensarguex, trên Flickr

Lyon by Didier Ensarguex, trên Flickr


----------



## germanicboy

Mind the gap_ said:


> Benidorm, 107th largest city in Spain
> 
> 
> Skyline by alphawolf_2013, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Playa de Levante (Benidorm) by Coque Manuel Celdrán Sánchez, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Benidorm #1 by Kahape, on Flickr
> 
> 
> ... The City ... by Device66., on Flickr
> 
> 
> Benidorm visto desde el Puig Campana by Cesar Monge Gonzalez, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 051015 Benidorm at night by dave harwood, on Flickr


Wow, first time I hear of this city. It has a slight Hong Kong feel


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*
Skyline from Southfields (alternative framing) by James Beard, on Flickr


----------



## vincent1746

*Paris - La Défense :*























































Vincent Montcuit


----------



## cancan-izmir

İzmir, Türkiye




Smyrniotis said:


> filtre deniyordum renkler biraz patlak oldu ama idare edin


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Köln/Cologne*









*Foto: Eckhard Henkel / Wikimedia Commons / CC BY-SA 3.0 DE*


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Vienna:*








Vienna International Center by Christian Werner on 500px.com


----------



## Davidinho

Grand Tower(s) already changing the skyline of MIBC



mr. MyXiN said:


> View attachment 1090243
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Туманный рассвет на Москва-Сити... | Geo Az | VK
> 
> 
> Туманный рассвет на Москва-Сити.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vk.com


----------



## redcode

A Chicagoan said:


> *Vienna:*


have some more

winter vienna view by Harry 66, trên Flickr


----------



## Daniiif

*Naples* 
Not the best one but it's good to see different cities








































500px, 500px, 500px, 500px


----------



## ElViejoReino

*MADRID*











Sarduy said:


> View attachment 1091118


----------



## Cujas

^^

I don’t know which is best, but we are starting to have very interesting skyline in Europe. Here some screenshot from Google Heart. Unfortunatly I cannot provide Moscow and Istanbull because they are not available.

Paris - La Défense










London- Canary Warff










London City with The









Frankfurt


----------



## panthiocodin

Paris is my favourite since I remember coz it combines bits and bobs of everything but TBH London made fantastic progress as well!


----------



## jackwis

Cujas said:


> ^^
> 
> I don’t know which is best, but we are starting to have very interesting skyline in Europe. Here some screenshot from Google Heart. Unfortunatly I cannot provide Moscow and Istanbull because they are not available.
> 
> Paris - La Défense
> 
> View attachment 1094309
> 
> 
> London- Canary Warff
> 
> View attachment 1094310
> 
> 
> London City with The
> View attachment 1094311
> 
> 
> Frankfurt
> 
> View attachment 1094315


You forgot about Warsaw









btw, anyone knows how often the images on Google Maps/Earth get updated?


----------



## Cujas

Thank mate, I don't know how I could forget it, it is one of my favorite.


----------



## Cujas

^^
In order to complet my work

Warsaw










Milano









Rotterdam


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester








*

Manchester Construction Skyline Photos | Page 46 | SkyscraperCity


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Madrid:*








Moon over the Tower by Jaime Ollero on 500px.com


----------



## redcode

*Paris*









Paris cityscape at dusk by Mark Hare on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Bratislava*









Night over Bratislava City by Jan Macek on 500px









old and new by Milos Lacika on 500px


----------



## Davidinho

Statue of Peter the Great in Moscow (98 meters)















IG account of the author


----------



## der muttt

Statues - 1 -- Russia.

Russia have best statues.(В России лучшие статуи)









Although the "Peter The Great" statue looks more like Peter Pan.


----------



## Davidinho

^^ This is a little off-topic... but yeah, no one in Moscow likes Peter's statue and Peter himself hated Moscow. However it is impressive and big like any statue designed by Zurab Tsereteli.

My personal favourite monument in Moscow is Worker and Kolkhoz Woman (5th tallest in Russia).


----------



## der muttt

The Motherland called so I travelled all the way from Moscow in a car just to see the statue.

And it's not off topic, the statues are large enough to be part of the "skyline"


----------



## redcode

*Den Haag*

Skyline Reflecties by Roel Wijnants, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Warsaw*

Không có tiêu đề by Robert Woźniak, trên Flickr

Không có tiêu đề by Robert Woźniak, trên Flickr









Railways by Adam Lipiński on 500px

Winter sunset by Piotr Szymanek, trên Flickr


----------



## flexbanana

*Bratislava*


----------



## RokasLT

*Vilnius*


https://www.delfi.lt/bustas/rajonai/bustai-siame-mikrorajone-prieinami-tik-isskirtiniams-pirkejams-kai-kurio-nt-kainos-cia-didesnes-nei-senamiestyje.d?id=86500905


----------



## werner10

In the mean time @redcode inspired me...

Due to the winter The International Court of Justice in the Hague looked like a Harry Potter scene...








source


Furthermore some other scenes...









by @Momo1435












source













by @RickJames9












DSC00063 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr











_DSC1270 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr












Source: Twitter Kati Piri 












DSC09951 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda

İST.













500px







500px.com


----------



## Bonus1

*Warsaw *february 2021















































fot. Warsaw by Drone, michau ([Śródmieście] Skysawa [155m][w budowie], [Śródmieście] Central Point [93 m][w budowie]), winkiel82 ([Wola] Forest [120m][w budowie])


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Moscow:*
H18A9667 by Said Aminov, on Flickr


----------



## Bonus1

*Katowice *(Poland, of course)















The city has been shrinking inexorably for years and thinning, and the skyscrapers are finally growing.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Enschede, Netherlands:*
Enschede by Claudia Lambach, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*









View over river Main in Frankfurt with Flößerbrücke and European by Stephan Langhans on 500px









Aerial panoramic picture of Frankfurt skyline with river Main with by Stephan Langhans on 500px









View on Frankfurt skyline over river Main in the morning light by Stephan Langhans on 500px









Frankfurt City by Roland Unger on 500px


----------



## BenjaminBern

*Zürich*










© Anna-Lena Walther







afasiaarchzine.com






Wandlungsfähig Architektur und Städtebau | Espazium picture by Anna-Lena Walther












https://www.booking.com/hotel/ch/city-penthouse-skyline-view-over-zurich.en-gb.html

















Projekte Detailansicht


Entdecken Sie die Projekte der Steiner AG in den Bereichen Entwicklung sowie Total- und Generalunternehmen.




www.steiner.ch


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw








By Michau















warsaw by drone
































start of construction new tower in Warsaw - Bridge Tower 174m


----------



## Bonus1

Warsaw once again








by Adrian Jankowski








[/B]
from *Warsaw by Drone*

*Warsaw*, winter 2021








by me


----------



## redcode

*Moskva*









Cold city by Stanislav Erantsev on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Vienna*

Panorama Vienna by Harry 66, trên Flickr


----------



## Erlenberg

*LYON*​
Esplanade Lichfield (1) by Erlenberg


Esplanade Lichfield (2) by Erlenberg


Avenue Debrousse by Erlenberg


----------



## Darryl

*Berlin








IMG_5697 by Jaan Štein, on Flickr *​


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Great perspective.
They should connect the Potsdamer Platz and City West clusters and make Tiergarten look more like Central Park😉


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Ankara:*
Ankara skyline from Bilkent University by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Niğde, Turkey:*
snow on the city by Ian Riley, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Izhevsk, Russia:*








Cityview by Alexander P on 500px.com


----------



## mlody89

*WARSAW






















By michau








By drone in Warsaw








By lecekiedynielece/IG






















By winkiel82







*


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*










Source: FNP


----------



## eibomz

Frankfurt Nightshift

















Source: TigerWolf


----------



## A Chicagoan

mlody89 said:


> WARSAW


Varso Tower is assuming its final form...


----------



## frankfurtgermany

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> Great perspective.
> They should connect the Potsdamer Platz and City West clusters and make Tiergarten look more like Central Park


Totally agree


----------



## Darryl

That area is already filled with embassies, museums, and hotels.


----------



## citysquared

Starting to like Varso Tower more and maybe even support its height claim. The tower has some nice design to it and is integrated with the structure nicely, not just utilitarian. Will see how they will finish it off and cap it, then we can make a final judgement. It reminds me so much of Commerzbank Tower in Frankfurt, no coincidence both designed by Foster but 25 years apart.


----------



## 105




----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*









Frankfurt am Main by Philipp M. on 500px


----------



## Bonus1

*Warsaw








*
foto Charles Dżet


----------



## Dareko

By @michau, if you want to post it yourself just tell me and ill delete


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

London sunrise by Alistair Hall, on Flickr


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Paris































*
Arthur Weidmann


----------



## LinkD-2ME

Dareko said:


> View attachment 1136000
> 
> By @michau, if you want to post it yourself just tell me and ill delete


Warsaw skyline is getteng better. Looking so dense now.


----------



## Mind the gap_

Madrid

CTBA


By canonmontesdym

AZCA


By narixabel



By Pablo de los Rios


----------



## Xorcist

Frankfurt 








Source FNP


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*
mediumres-MX103106 by Aldgate Connect BID, on Flickr


----------



## lenin

Łódź

































































Łódź.pl


Łódź.pl. 71,189 likes · 6,678 talking about this. Oficjalny profil nowego serwisu informacyjnego Łódź.pl




www.facebook.com













Dark Frame


Dark Frame, Лодзь. Отметки "Нравится": 10 562. Robert Zapędowski, fotograf architektury, fotograficzne zlecenia komercyjne, sprzedaż fotografii Łodzi, licencjonowany operator dronów - www.darkframe.pl




www.facebook.com


----------



## redcode

*Madrid*

Pre Filomena by Álvaro Ureta, trên Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Salford UK (Greater Manchester)*








Sky explosion by Indra Delle on 500px.com


----------



## ogonek

Winter Moscow








Photo: Pavel Ogorodnikov


----------



## Davidinho

Moscow








Andrey Moshkarov


----------



## mlody89

Warszawa























by michau


----------



## Arch98

Great shots!


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam








The city by Ellen den Doel on Flickr












IMG_9523 by Momo1435, on Flickr












Hofplein, Rotterdam, Netherlands by Paul Hoppenbrouwers, on Flickr











Rotterdam by Peet de Rouw, on Flickr











by @Michiel


----------



## madmax1982

La Défense


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Rotterdam:*








Rotterdam by Chris Jott on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Moscow:*








Moscow at night by Дмитрий_Z19 on 500px.com


----------



## london lad




----------



## hkskyline

*Oslo*

Panorama of Oslo as seen from Ekeberg by Erlend Klakegg Bergheim, on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester

















*

Manchester Skyline Photos | Page 358 | SkyscraperCity


----------



## werner10

Amsterdam








by @schlijper on Twitter











by @schlijper on Twitter











by @schlijper on Twitter












by @schlijper on Twitter


----------



## DocentX

Katowice

































[Katowice] Wieżowce KTW [66m i 134m] (al. Roździeńskiego 1)


Przejeżdżając dzisiaj obok KTW widziałem, że już zaczynają montować gigantyczne przeszklenia w parterze budynku :). Narożnik bliżej ronda już gotowy.




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## redcode

*İstanbul*









İstanbul by Yusuf Yeginer  on 500px









Cityscape by Berk Ozdemir on 500px


----------



## redcode

Warsaw

Pink City by ROOM MAN, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Liverpool*

Liverpool Skyline 2 by Apostolos Konstantinos Athanasiou, trên Flickr


----------



## WUNDER-BAUM

Pstrykacz said:


>


Its kind of similar.


----------



## redcode

*Sarajevo*









Sarajevo by Tarik Jesenković on 500px


----------



## Davidinho

^^ We need more Balkan cities in this thread. Belgrade, Sarajevo, Tirana, Sofia, Bucharest have something to show.

Here is an insightful video of MIBC. Capital towers have perfect cladding, pure mirror


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Malmo:*
Hyllie Februari 2020 by highshot .se, on Flickr


----------



## Edmos




----------



## lenin

Łódź































































Niebodron


Niebodron၊ Łódź .နှစ်သက်သူ ၁,၃၇၉ ဦး · ၁ ဦး ဒီအကြေင်းပြေနေသည် . Cześć ! Nazywam się Damian Faber. Na stronie znajdziesz fotografie oraz filmy wykonane przeze mnie przy użyciu drona. Zapraszam do...




www.facebook.com













Poland On Air - Polska z Nieba


Poland On Air - Polska z Nieba. Отметки "Нравится": 25 093 · Обсуждают: 137. POLAND ON AIR by Maciej Margas & Aleksandra Łogusz. Foto & film z samolotów, śmigłowców, dronów.




www.facebook.com


----------



## madmax1982

Paris La Villette - Aubervilliers


















by Julien Fautrat


----------



## werner10

(Ah, Redcode you did it again - spreading inspiration!)

We don't see a lot of Istanbul here - which is a bit strange since it ranks among Europe's top skylines.

Skylinewise, if I may say, it is not far behind Moscow or London. I think it's may be even on par with the one from Paris and, furthermore, slightly above the one's from Warsaw or Frankfurt based on average height and the sheer amount of skyscrapers.

Although, it must be said, Old Constantinople, Byzantium, Istanbul (or whatever we call it), has a skyline that's a bit more spread out than most of the other cities named above. It appears to have several clusters that, taken apart, lack in density. That's in my view a pity.

But on the other hand, there is a lot of dramatic scenery to compensate for that. As the writers say: "don't tell them, show them!" So here's some Istanbul flavour:









untitled-94, by  Ged Wilson on Flickr












Turkish Straits on the Bosporus by  Harold Litwiler on Flickr












KNB_8136-2 by  Koorosh Nozad Tehrani on Flickr












The Zağanos Paşa Tower, Rümeli Hisarı, by  James Lloyd on Flickr












Istanbul (from Saphire building), by Emin K on Flickr












untitled-97, by  Ged Wilson on Flickr










View south, by Malindho on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Madrid*

AZCA business district in Madrid during Christmas by Andrés García, trên Flickr


----------



## madmax1982

La Defense :








Petit aux manettes de la mue d’Aurore - Defense-92.fr


Construite au début des années 70, la tour Aurore subit depuis l’année dernière une vaste métamorphose. Le building va gagner plusieurs étages ainsi qu’un nouveau pavillon.




www.defense-92.fr


----------



## SASH

Xorcist said:


> Frankfurt
> View attachment 1137672
> 
> Source FNP


Great photo and great skyline!
From this perspective my favourite skyscraper in Europe, The Messeturm, get what it deserves...an important part of the skyline as a whole.


----------



## redcode

*Rotterdam*


Rotterdam-Skyline-Sunrise-Pano by Nico Kuilman, trên Flickr









Rotterdam Tetris by Roger & Paula Berk on 500px

Boven het Park by Frans Schouwenburg, trên Flickr

Zalmhaventoren by Huib Smit, trên Flickr

_MG_7151 by Johan Verrips, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Zurich*

Outlook by Timothy John, trên Flickr









Zurich Oerlikon by Silvan Bachmann on 500px









Zurich just before sunrise by Andreas Slotosch on 500px


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw








By Krzysiek_Gie


----------



## Daniiif

*Monaco*





























500px







500px.com









500px







500px.com












aeschlih


Explore aeschlih’s 2,299 photos on Flickr!




www.flickr.com


----------



## Cujas

*Paris - La Defense*

Sunday evening by my iphone


----------



## Tyron

*Frankfurt* by dronestagram








Source

Frankfurt by de Matos Alves, on Flickr

Frankfurt by de Matos Alves, on Flickr


----------



## der muttt

Nine Elms London










Untitled by Arthurstudent, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## redcode

*Bucharest*

Sky Tower and the rest of the financial district by Romulus Anghel, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Dublin*









Golden Dublin by Nicholas Killeen on 500px


----------



## The_Photographer

Awwww Dublin finally


----------



## Balkanunion

Belgrade
Photo credit: Bojan Nikolić


----------



## hipi(sk)

Bratislava

























Source:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CL4o15hg56p/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CLwxk4JgUvc/


----------



## Matheoo

Nice shot of Belgrade.


----------



## redcode

*Ankara*

Ankara skyline from Bilkent University by Steve Hobson, trên Flickr


----------



## Fl0riliege

Besides skyscrapers and subways, innercity bridges like Newcastle's Gateshead Millennium Bridge, Dublin's Samuel Beckett bridge, Rotterdam's Erasmus and Bordeaux's Chaban-Delmas bridges are real turn on. So them and skyscrapers make an orgy

Newcastle upon tyne








 Tim Rattigan  










Mark Mullen

From above:








Nico Kuilman









Nicholas Killeen


----------



## madmax1982

Tour Alto - unkown author


----------



## redcode

Mr.D00p said:


>





Balkanunion said:


> Belgrade
> 
> View attachment 1157454





mlody89 said:


> Warsaw
> View attachment 1157731
> View attachment 1157732
> 
> View attachment 1157733
> 
> View attachment 1157736


Please credit your photos.


----------



## redcode

*Barcelona*

Retreating clouds by Joan López i Casanoves, trên Flickr

Sky and the City by Jewel Guliani, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Warszawa*

Không có tiêu đề by Piotr Kalba, trên Flickr

Warsaw skyline by Maciej Wojciechowski, trên Flickr


----------



## Daviegraham

Warsaw is starting to look really impressive, love it!


----------



## werner10

Yeah, yeah well.... We don't have to feel personally attacked if someone criticizes a favorite tower. It's a childish reflex - since it shows your identity is apparently still attached to another person's opinion. Just like a developing child is dependent on the affirmation of mom & dad (or, when we focus on the inner needs of the criticizing other - it's like the jealous child that just can't bare that the Other has something he longs for).

Hence, take a deep breath, calm down.... and realize that everywhere in Europe or this planet (since it is not predetermined on a single location) one is able to built beautiful- or disgusting stuff....

So we are not here to stigmatize complete countries & culture's. It's not a competition and, moreover, it's not relevant.
Of course, sometimes it is difficult to avoid this inner, childish impulse. We all can understand this force from personal experience.
But, at the same time, we are bigger than our ego's. We've proven it to ourselves time and time again. Which means that, in line with the Dude from 'The Big Lebowski'(1998), another person's opinion, is, just like: another person's opinion. Nothing more, nothing less. But not something to be pissed about.

So, I guess, it is save to say that...

We are here to celebrate our shared passion for skylines instead - a passion, we all have (otherwise we wouldn't be here so often).
A passion so strong, that it transcends all those culture's & countries we talked about.

That's why, I presume, we simply can't get fulfilled for the years to come when we talk about skylines, see & experience distant city scene's and discuss architecture...
Since it's precisely this inner source we all share in common over here.

If it were up to me, I would say: Let's move forward!


Here's some sweet Rotterdam for the grown-ups among us...








by @Studio Hoge Heren












_DSC5748 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr











DJI_0006 by Nick in t Veld, on Flickr


----------



## Miguel_PL

LDN N7 said:


> It’s a tapered rectangle... with a ridiculous stupid oversized radio mast on it.
> 
> Awful.


Oh Lord,

I hate the 30 St Mary Axe's abominable design, also from Foster's. I try not to look at it every time I'm in London. So what? XD


----------



## LinkD-2ME

^^^ I feel the design of St Mary Axes would of been better taller. I think its a bit short and sometimes not
appealing.


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*

vineyard and skyscrapers 135mm, Lohrberg, Frankfurt by espederle, trên Flickr

FRANKFURTER SKYLINE [08.03.2021] by ****-FOTO, trên Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Warsaw:*








National Hospital by Michał Kosiorek on 500px.com


----------



## grngmdn

*London*



































































































source: @tmnikonian @londonviewpoints @kostas.kent @justefe @antbuchet


----------



## A.Whiskey

werner10 i hope youre ok.
Becouse you completely did not understand what i typed.
Wich dosen't amaze me tbh.


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## redcode

*London*

London Docklands &amp; City Sunset by Ed Weatherby, trên Flickr

HH Week 10 Forgotten city by Dominic Murtagh, trên Flickr


----------



## werner10

@A.Wiskey, I'm fine - thx for asking!
We could do this all over again. But, since it is not so relevant, the moderators would intervene anyhow...
Let's focus for instance on tiny Utrecht instead:









by @RCP030












by @Nout












DSC09799 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr














by @Nout


----------



## Laurensvdv

werner10 said:


> Yeah, yeah well.... We don't have to feel personally attacked if someone criticizes a favorite tower. It's a childish reflex - since it shows your identity is apparently still attached to another person's opinion. Just like a developing child is dependent on the affirmation of mom & dad (or, when we focus on the inner needs of the criticizing other - it's like the jealous child that just can't bare that the Other has something he longs for).
> 
> Hence, take a deep breath, calm down.... and realize that everywhere in Europe or this planet (since it is not predetermined on a single location) one is able to built beautiful- or disgusting stuff....
> 
> So we are not here to stigmatize complete countries & culture's. It's not a competition and, moreover, it's not relevant.
> Of course, sometimes it is difficult to avoid this inner, childish impulse. We all can understand this force from personal experience.
> But, at the same time, we are bigger than our ego's. We've proven it to ourselves time and time again. Which means that, in line with the Dude from 'The Big Lebowski'(1998), another person's opinion, is, just like: another person's opinion. Nothing more, nothing less. But not something to be pissed about.
> 
> So, I guess, it is save to say that...
> 
> We are here to celebrate our shared passion for skylines instead - a passion, we all have (otherwise we wouldn't be here so often).
> A passion so strong, that it transcends all those culture's & countries we talked about.
> 
> That's why, I presume, we simply can't get fulfilled for the years to come when we talk about skylines, see & experience distant city scene's and discuss architecture...
> Since it's precisely this inner source we all share in common over here.
> 
> If it were up to me, I would say: Let's move forward!
> 
> 
> Here's some sweet Rotterdam for the grown-ups among us...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by @Studio Hoge Heren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _DSC5748 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJI_0006 by Nick in t Veld, on Flickr


Since your comment was probably directed at me:

We all have our opinions. However, you don't always need to express them. Ofcourse you're allowed to, but you shouldn't express them everytime you get the chance.

Some people on this forum always seem to feel the need to express their negative opinions about certain cities. Like Moscow, Warsaw, Rotterdam, etc. And this annoys me.

I personally don't think the varso tower should be classified as a 310 meter tall building (I like the design though) but you're not going to hear me say it everytime i see a picture of it.


----------



## werner10

^^^Of course, I understand... sometimes I am annoyed as well. It happens.
C' est la vie! Это жизнь!


----------



## Park- en Rijntoren

werner10 said:


> Let's focus for instance on tiny Utrecht instead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by @RCP030
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by @Nout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC09799 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by @Nout


More towers are under construction in Utrecht, including the Galaxy Tower (92 m) and Wonderwoods (105 and 73 m), the last one is very green like Milano's Bosco Verticale and also designed by Stefano Boeri. There is also a tower complex planned with three towers of 140, 101 and 79 meters.


----------



## der muttt

Where is "tiny Utrecht"?. Is it in Belgium?


----------



## A Chicagoan

der muttt said:


> Where is "tiny Utrecht"?. Is it in Belgium?


Allow me to introduce you to my friend, Google... 

Utrecht is in the Netherlands btw


----------



## SoboleuS

Warsaw by SoboleuS:


----------



## brajdaq

LDN N7 said:


> It’s a tapered rectangle... with a ridiculous stupid oversized radio mast on it.
> 
> Awful.


Varso radio mast is to dominate the Palace of Culture and Science, it's important to the locals


----------



## A Chicagoan

The SPIRE of PKiN is 237 meters. The ROOF of Varso Tower is 230 meters. Varso Tower dominates PKiN even without the spire.


----------



## panthiocodin

I am from Poland myself and as I like Varso itself, spire was not necessary especially in current form! There is a trend in our capital city to attach this stupid masts to almost every single new skyscraper around the town. If antena is a must on such as iconic (obviously because of it size) building it could be hide or covered in such a smart way as it was done on The Shard in London or at least designed much much better way


----------



## redcode

*Moskva*









Big city life by Vyacheslav Prisyazhny on 500px


----------



## Mind the gap_

Madrid



by gonnieto_foto



by jccortina_photography


----------



## Matheoo

Your top 10 is funny. London is out of this planet. Paris is an urban miracle but skyline is so so boring. Every photo of financial district looks exactly the same. I dont like Paris skyline and I m think I m not the only one. Moscow breaks records for the height of buildings and its fact but Moscow City as all looks very weird and fake and its far far away behind London.
Btw I m not a Polish man working in London hihi. Sorry for my english. Greetings from Warsaw


----------



## Erlenberg

*LYON*​yesterday by myself :


----------



## Altin vrella

Fl0riliege said:


> *Top 10 Euro skylines*
> 
> Tier I
> 1. Moscow
> 
> Tier II
> 2. Paris
> 3. London
> 4. Frankfurt
> 
> Tier III
> 5. Warsaw
> 6. Milan
> 7. Rotterdam
> 
> Tier IV
> 8. Wien
> 9. Manchester
> 10. Den Haag
> 
> Though London has way sexier & taller skyscrapers than Paris, I demoted it because two clusters are real deal breakers and finally Paris is building 220m and 242m towers simultaneously and the 229m Sisters breaking ground is imminent
> I upgraded Wien big time because of the 220m tower and the > 150m ones in pipeline




Paris and Moscow are really beautiful, but they can not even be compared to London, because London from the foundations to the top of the buildings is perfect and INCOMPARABLE and does not deserve the 3rd place but the 1st.


----------



## Skabbymuff

The sheer scale of Londons skyline is immense, I cant see how it's possible for it to be in the same tier as Frankfurt, which despite having a nice skyline it's very small. Love the urbanism and density of Paris it's out of this world. Moscow has some real tall beauties, some dislike them but I love them, super futuristic. Tier 1 should be Moscow London Paris in my opinion. Warsaw is quickly climbing up the ladder with amazing progress! Nice to see Manchester get a mention, and looks like the progress is not going to stop there.


----------



## Laurensvdv

My top 10:

1. London
2. Moscow
3. Paris
4. Frankfurt 
5. Warsaw
6. Rotterdam
7. Manchester 
8. Madrid
9. Milan
10. Vienna


----------



## IThomas

*M I L A N O







*
Mario D'Angelo








UrbanUpUnipol




> How this view is going to change - Rendering by Joshua84











Milano Panoramica

















Mario D'Angelo








Duepiedisbagliati​


----------



## werner10

I think that Istanbul, Moscow, London and Paris are in a league of there own - they compete skylinewise with the rest of the world. Then there are contenders on a European level like Frankfurt and Warsaw... then there's a little gap and after that cities like Milan, Rotterdam, Madrid and may be Vienna follow.... Again a little gap followed by cities like Brussels, Manchester, Barcelona, The Hague, Bratislava, Naples etc. And then close after that, there are cities like Vilnius, Berlin, Genoa, Essen, Birmingham, Amsterdam, Lyon, Marseille, Lodz, Basel etc.









by @Twouttter on Twitter












by @LaurensKunst on Twitter












by @LaurensKunst on Twitter












by @kutcash on twitter











by @ArjandeZeeuw on Twitter
https://twitter.com/ArjandeZeeuw











_MG_8728__ by __stuart__ on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*








City Buildings by Jon Herbert on 500px.com


----------



## Fl0riliege

Frankfurt is a big German city in population as well as in area and even the innenstadt I presume has nothing to be ashamed of compared to the surface area of the City + Canary Wharf. After all Germany is one of Europe's biggest countries with lots of spaces
Ask KlausDiggy about it... if memory serves he's the one guy here who builds micro-scale models of several Frankfurt skyscrapers with minute details


----------



## Sadam95

Fl0riliege said:


> Though London has way sexier & taller skyscrapers than Paris, I demoted it because two clusters are real deal breakers and finally Paris is building 220m and 242m towers simultaneously and the 229m Sisters breaking ground is imminent


That's really disrespectful to London being behind Paris and your point is that Paris is building high skyscrapers so they must deserve higher ratings while ingoring the fact that London and other cities like Frankfut and Warsaw is building more skyscrapers too? 

When you say London, they're not focusing on Canary Wharf and the City of London, they're all collective that is part of the London skyline as whole, you cannot dismiss them because they have two clusters that are separated from each other. You might be better off mentioning Carany Wharf or the City of London, rather than the London skyline.


----------



## lenin

Lodz


----------



## hipi(sk)

Bratislava:








































The reverse pyramide building is presented in many articles ast one of ugliest buildings in the world. I do not agree, specially interior is very precious: The Brutal Majesty of Bratislava's Slovak Radio Tower, Through the Lens of Alexandra Timpau. The building has some unique acoustic technical solutions (for example, whole orchestra room is independently suspended on springs, or building has another internal reverse pyramid inside)








Bonus: Bratislava suburb ruins - Devin castle:










Source: instagram Methsouse movie:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CMP9Z76lOZg/


----------



## Fl0riliege

Sadam95 said:


> That's really disrespectful to London being behind Paris and your point is that Paris is building high skyscrapers so they must deserve higher ratings while ingoring the fact that London and other cities like Frankfut and Warsaw is building more skyscrapers too?
> 
> When you say London, they're not focusing on Canary Wharf and the City of London, they're all collective that is part of the London skyline as whole, you cannot dismiss them because they have two clusters that are separated from each other. You might be better off mentioning Carany Wharf or the City of London, rather than the London skyline.


Well that's not my personal stance but generally reckoned. There exist several BBC/Guardian documentaries bitterly deploring the way London skyscrapers are arranged in utter shambles as if one sprinkled weeds all over the city. Them journalists and urban planners specifically pinpointed the lack of planning resulting in quasi anarchic outgrowths of glass, steel and concrete interspersed within the quaint monumental London urban fabric. Now if I were to include all the remaining areas in Greater London, featuring a hundred and something isolated tower planted randomly out of the blue, I would demote London even further. I know a great deal of you here worship the chaotic construction of towers in Historical European cities but to me this is a retarded and mindless perspective on urban landscaping. Obviously, any skyline scoring index should not be focused solely on mere height and quantity. Location is king and the shape of the cluster and its harmonious integration within the typical European historical city is tantamount to the final qualitative assessment of skyline beauty


----------



## Tyu61

Matheoo said:


> Your top 10 is funny. London is out of this planet. Paris is an urban miracle but skyline is so so boring. *Every photo of financial district looks exactly the same*. I dont like Paris skyline and I m think I m not the only one. Moscow breaks records for the height of buildings and its fact but Moscow City as all looks very weird and fake and its far far away behind London.
> Btw I m not a Polish man working in London hihi. Sorry for my english. Greetings from Warsaw


Like Warsaw ?

Warsaw is so cheap, in don't undernstand the enthusiasm here. No remarkable building.

London was good. Was good.
Canay Warf is a wall now. La City spoils by Axa Tower and The Shard is a big mess like Montparnasse tower.

Moscow is impressive.


----------



## SoboleuS

Warsaw by SoboleuS (again )


----------



## madmax1982

KlausDiggy said:


> I think the advantage Frankfurt has over La Defence is that we have such a wealth of different facades.


So first of all, one more time you compare a district to a city and secondly, only focusing in LD if you really want to, I wonder where you see that First/Alto don't different facade than Areva (Fiat), Landscape (Pascal), Emblem (Cedre), Initial, Carpe Diem, Coeur Defense, CB21/CGI, etc
Or you don't know all of the towers I've just listed.



jackwis said:


> That's very true. I think it's because Frankfurt started building tall pretty much before other European cities so the towers reflect different styles.


I hope this timeline is a joke.

By the way, even Duo towers have différent facades. Taken last sunday


----------



## jackwis

Tyu61 said:


> Your top 10 is funny. London is out of this planet. Paris is an urban miracle but skyline is so so boring. Every photo of financial district looks exactly the same. I dont like Paris skyline and I m think I m not the only one. Moscow breaks records for the height of buildings and its fact but Moscow City as all looks very weird and fake and its far far away behind London.
> Btw I m not a Polish man working in London hihi. Sorry for my english. Greetings from Warsaw


I completely agree. La Defense is definitely boring in terms of constant glass, no really remarkable building (except maybe that arc which is cool) but other than that every tower has the same facade. I appreciate how elegant it looks from the distance though. But tbh, Frankfurt and Warsaw are very close to surpassing Paris in terms of the way their skylines look like.


----------



## madmax1982

jackwis said:


> I completely agree. La Defense is definitely boring in terms of constant glass, no really remarkable building (except maybe that arc which is cool) but other than that every tower has the same facade. I appreciate how elegant it looks from the distance though. But tbh, Frankfurt and Warsaw are very close to surpassing Paris in terms of the way their skylines look like.


Still funny to have you write the same things and then, when you are asked questions, no answers because you have no idea of what you really speak about.
PS : and also funny to see who likes your message (which also is in destination of my message and who also doesn't answer). None of you are capable of listing towers names but you insist on repeating same words.

Last funny thing up to date : your timeline I quoted right up there. Man, you need to work on countries' architecture history because believing you know everything.


----------



## madmax1982

Matheoo said:


> Your top 10 is funny. London is out of this planet. Paris is an urban miracle but skyline is so so boring. Every photo of financial district looks exactly the same. I dont like Paris skyline and I m think I m not the only one.


One more guy who confuses a district with a city.
About La Defense, if you say that views from the historical axe, from the Arche, from the Boulevard Circulaire, from Nanterre and from Saint-Cloud are the same, you very much need to consult an optician.


----------



## Matheoo

Tyu61 said:


> Like Warsaw ?
> 
> Warsaw is so cheap, in don't undernstand the enthusiasm here. No remarkable building.
> 
> London was good. Was good.
> Canay Warf is a wall now. La City spoils by Axa Tower and The Shard is a big mess like Montparnasse tower.


----------



## A.Whiskey

Disgusting, baiter Tyu61.


----------



## Axelferis

jackwis said:


> Frankfurt and Warsaw are very close to surpassing Paris in terms of the way their skylines look like.


I think you aren't aware about the towers coming in LD to make such a statement.
If you have a isolated view of a skyline composed only by the towers built the last 15-20 years in LD you'll see the improvement and the path this (old) CBD is taking.
Where was Warsaw 30 years ago ? LD already existed. That's why you have to take account it's not easy to renew a CBD like this with a lot of ancient towers.

Plus we already told that new clusters are merging in Grand Paris. LD won't be in the future the only important cluster because the east of Paris or the North around St Denis have plan in development.

LD will be more spectacular in the future (Hermitage towers or not) because every phasis achieved open new locations in the works.
You understand that the LD of the future will be for sure the n°1 CBD in Europe due to the bold possibility in term of space available.


----------



## Pr038

Moscow, Istanbul and London is in their own league.

Even if my self like Frankfurt more then Moscow, Paris etc.


----------



## panthiocodin

What we have to remember folks - skyline is not just modern towers! I realu appreciate how London has developed over last decade but Paris in terms of general skyline is far ahead to me! Sorry🤷‍♂️


----------



## panthiocodin

Warsaw slowly geting there with possibility of another 4 towers starting this year (2 of them already confirmed The Bridge and Skyreach)


----------



## Dareko

Warsaw this year for now: SkyReach 170m, The Bridge 174, maybe Atrium tower 135m aaannd maaybe Roma Tower 170m and it't only March


----------



## redcode

*Bratislava*

Bratislava Nové mesto (New city) skyline. by young shanahan, trên Flickr


----------



## level1

I think Warsaw can be slowly compared to Frankfurt. The skyscraper under construction, the Skysawa 155 m, can be added to the previous list.


----------



## madmax1982




----------



## jackwis

madmax1982 said:


> PS : my favorite european skyline is not Paris.


That's great! A bit of variety at least.

Here's a cool shot from Zurich:


----------



## werner10

Skyline of Eindhoven - a provincial town in North-Western Europe (pop. 235.000) near the border with Belgium...









by Norbert van Onna/FAAM architecten












by Tobiasclicks











by @jetimmer on Twitter












by Flash Ballonvaarten from Facebook


----------



## Arch98

redcode said:


> *Bratislava*
> 
> Bratislava Nové mesto (New city) skyline. by young shanahan, trên Flickr


Brastislava has silently achieved a very decent skyline. Nothing too loud, but at the same time very clean and modern. Love it.


----------



## s1wo

Arch98 said:


> Brastislava has silently achieved a very decent skyline. Nothing too loud, but at the same time very clean and modern. Love it.


With the amount of new plans it will be much bigger in the near future


----------



## Davidinho

Lakhta








Alexander Sidorenko


----------



## madmax1982

A Shard with the top ended ^^

La Défense (with what some call the same facades) :








Source :








LREM organise ce mercredi une conférence virtuelle sur le rôle de La Défense - Defense-92.fr


Le parti de La République En Marche proposera ce mercredi sur Zoom une réunion pour évoquer le rôle du quartier d’affaires de La Défense.




www.defense-92.fr


----------



## New Défense

*Paris - La Défense :





















*
© Luc Boegly / @urw_group  http://instagr.am/p/CMMX70aB0gV/


----------



## goschio

Frankfurt








By Oliver Krautscheid


----------



## redcode

*Lisbon*

Lisboa - Portugal 🇵🇹 by Vitor Oliveira, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Wien*

Donau City by Johann G, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Moskva*

Evening City by On Neon, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*

Greenwich, London グリニッジ、ロンドン by Matthew S, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Madrid*

Madrid, 4 Torres Business Area by David Pulido, trên Flickr


----------



## gstark0

I guess it doesn't need an introduction. Source.


----------



## Pitchoune

There is a nice recent panoramic view of Brussels available here : Welcome to the 360° virtual tour of the Belgian Royal Palace (and more of inside the Royal Palace).

Some screenshots covering the full 360° view that I made :


----------



## der muttt

gstark0 said:


> I guess it doesn't need an introduction. Source.
> View attachment 1209804


Where is it?


----------



## panthiocodin

Warsaw mukka!


----------



## anubis1234

der muttt said:


> Where is it?


Boston, Massachusetts


----------



## jackwis

der muttt said:


> Where is it?


Obviously Warsaw, Palace of Culture and Science is pretty unique. But Varso's spire wasn't finished at that photo yet. It's probably pretty old pic.


----------



## Erlenberg

*LYON : *

Sunday afternoon :

*















*


----------



## IThomas

M I L A N O









Francesco Lanotte








Paolo Marchesi








Francesco Lanotte


























​


----------



## london lad

The City of London from the hills of South London about 8 miles away.










City & Canary Wharf cluster ( you can also just about see the emergiing Vauxhall cluster to the far left).


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw





















K.


----------



## A.Whiskey

der muttt said:


> Where is it?





jackwis said:


> Obviously Warsaw, Palace of Culture and Science is pretty unique. But Varso's spire wasn't finished at that photo yet. It's probably pretty old pic.


Its Lord Parsifal's brother.


----------



## gstark0

mlody89 said:


> Warsaw
> View attachment 1213166
> View attachment 1213177
> View attachment 1213168
> K.
> View attachment 1213169
> View attachment 1213170
> View attachment 1213162
> View attachment 1213164


Wow! The first photo is one of the best of Warsaw I’ve seen here in a while. Good job 👏


----------



## Mind the gap_

Sometimes there are those who think that a skyline reflects the economic power of a city, but I think it is important to see other data to have a more realistic image. I found these data that I find interesting.

Total volume of existing office floorspace in net sq m. of city area, excluding vincinities. Office floorspace includes completed, let and vacant office buildings/ spaces (TOP 20)

Total office stock (sq m.), H1 2020


1 Berlin 19.500.0002 Paris 18.065.0003 Madrid 15.047.0004 Munich 14.031.0005 Hamburg 13.851.0006 Brussels 13.590.0007 London (City + West End) 12.260.0008 Frankfurt 11.870.0009 Stockholm 11.862.00010 Copenhagen 9.154.00011 Helsinki 8.359.50012 Stuttgart 8.030.00013 Cologne 7.890.00014 Milan 7.738.00015 Dusseldorf 7.621.00016 Rome 7.562.00017 Barcelona 5.930.00018 Amsterdam 5.881.00019 Warsaw 5.423.00020 Lyon 5.326.000

Source


----------



## the man from k-town

Frankfurt 



Dr.Seltsam said:


> Trainspotting ► Frankfurt Hauptbahnhof by S_Jet, auf Flickr





redcode said:


> Mar 06
> 
> frankfurt&#x27;s skyline from far away by Sabine, trên Flickr





redcode said:


> vineyard and skyscrapers 135mm, Lohrberg, Frankfurt by espederle, trên Flickr


----------



## jackwis

Mind the gap_ said:


> Sometimes there are those who think that a skyline reflects the economic power of a city, but I think it is important to see other data to have a more realistic image. I found these data that I find interesting.
> 
> Total volume of existing office floorspace in net sq m. of city area, excluding vincinities. Office floorspace includes completed, let and vacant office buildings/ spaces (TOP 20)
> 
> Total office stock (sq m.), H1 2020
> 
> 
> 1 Berlin 19.500.0002 Paris 18.065.0003 Madrid 15.047.0004 Munich 14.031.0005 Hamburg 13.851.0006 Brussels 13.590.0007 London 12.260.0008 Frankfurt 11.870.0009 Stockholm 11.862.00010 Copenhagen 9.154.00011 Helsinki 8.359.50012 Stuttgart 8.030.00013 Cologne 7.890.00014 Milan 7.738.00015 Dusseldorf 7.621.00016 Rome 7.562.00017 Barcelona 5.930.00018 Amsterdam 5.881.00019 Warsaw 5.423.00020 Lyon 5.326.000
> 
> Source


Brussels, Munich and Madrid before London make this data highly questionable. My guess would be that different laws regarding city limits make it pretty much useless.

London is 8x as big as Brussels, 5x as Munich and 3x as big as Madrid. And has incomparable significance to any city on the continent. That data is meaningless.


----------



## evil toohey

jackwis said:


> Obviously Warsaw, Palace of Culture and Science is pretty unique. But Varso's spire wasn't finished at that photo yet. It's probably pretty old pic.


And the new confirmed towers (The Bridge & Skyreach) will exactly fill the gap in the middle between the two clusters as seen from this viewpoint.

Almost as if it was carefully planned (it wasn't )


----------



## Mind the gap_

jackwis said:


> Brussels, Munich and Madrid before London make this data highly questionable. My guess would be that different laws regarding city limits make it pretty much useless.
> 
> London is 8x as big as Brussels, 5x as Munich and 3x as big as Madrid. And has incomparable significance to any city on the continent. That data is meaningless.


London is the sum of London City and West London, I do not know if there are important surfaces outside those neighborhoods


----------



## Pitchoune

A bad quality screenshot of Brussels,
On the foreground you have the European district with some midrise buildings, on the background you have the North district with some highrises. These are the 2 main office districts of Brussels.










The source video is about a new town hall of one of the Brussels region 19 municipalities :


----------



## A.Whiskey

del


----------



## madmax1982

A troll is someone who has written that only Frankfurt has old high buildings.


----------



## jackwis

Frankfurt.


----------



## Mind the gap_

Madrid



By azabache3



By travelooneyblog


----------



## Dusty Hare

panthiocodin said:


> London is a few times bigger and a few times more populated then Warsaw. Just multiply Warsaw skyline by let say 5 and then compare to London! Ain't that spectacular anymore bro! Can't compare cities obviously being in a different league guys! You want to be fair play - compare London to NY. Both global cities, same population both are economical world centres!


Well done Warsaw for being a smaller city with a big skyline for its size. But it doesn't matter the size of each city. It is just a plain and simple fact bro.


----------



## panthiocodin

Plain and sample fact of what? Why the hell insted of enjoy new sets of pictures of european cities every day we keep taking trash and compare each other sizes? True fact is that every european cities skyline is nothing when compare to top league in terms of skyscrapers. End of story and now just keep posting guys to make most of us happy


----------



## Laurensvdv

Not that i have anything against warsaw but it's insane how toxic people get when people talk badly about your beloved warsaw (you know who you are).

Cities like Moscow, Paris, Rotterdam, and even London for some reason get criticized by those same warsaw lovers all the time. 

but as soon as somebody dares to say anything negative about warsaw things get real toxic real fast.


----------



## Davidinho

Mind the gap_ said:


> Total office stock (sq m.), H1 2020
> Source


I think there are hundreds of ways to calculate this. Moscow's total office space in A class and B class sectors was 18.3 mln sqm in 2018, but only in the city limits where 60% of the population of greater Moscow lives.


----------



## jackwis

Laurensvdv said:


> Not that i have anything against warsaw but it's insane how toxic people get when people talk badly about your beloved warsaw (you know who you are).
> 
> Cities like Moscow, Paris, Rotterdam, and even London for some reason get criticized by those same warsaw lovers all the time.
> 
> but as soon as somebody dares to say anything negative about warsaw things get real toxic real fast.


I noticed it's the same with Rotterdam, Moscow and Paris - take a look a few pages back. I guess it's just the way it is - culture or historical reasons, idk. However I must say that Londoners and guys from Spain and Italy are rarely seen here arguing, most peaceful users I think, same for Frankfurt.

It may (however it's just a guess) have something to do with the fact that they are the only cities with real skylines in their respective countries - so they need to show how great they are. Take a look:

Moscow - alright, they have that giant tower in Saint Petersburg (which is beautiful btw) but it's literally alone and doesn't make any skyline.

Paris - Tbh nothing worth mentioning in terms of skyscrapers besides La Defense. A few relatively tall towers here and there (e.g Lyon).

Warsaw - Same as France, a few tall towers standing pretty much alone in other polish cities (like that ugly 202m tower in Wroclaw/Breslau....).

Rotterdam - Okay they have a great quality skyline in Zuidas (but waaay to short), a bit better in the Hague, but still nothing on the same level as e.g Manchester (besides Rotterdam).

And on the other side:
UK - London & Manchester.
Spain - Madrid & Barcelona (well, both not too spectacular but at least something to show, they got their own style, especially in Barcelona)
Italy - Okay, this is an exception to my theory, Milan looks great but then we have nothing.

Anyway. I don't mean to offend anyone here, just a theory that there's some kind of pride and need to show, and it's not bad at all. Let's all keep the class and enjoy our beautiful skylines in cultural and positive way 

Btw Zurich doesn't have any skyline at all. I'm jealous af of all your cities.


----------



## Darryl

Really? You say that right after I've had to read through post after post after post of Londoners arguing with Warsaw folks, defending London, and disparaging Warsaw. It's silly to respond. As if London really needs defending. Does anyone seriously think we all need to be educated about London's importance and dominance? Don't respond to them, otherwise you're no better.


----------



## Laurensvdv

You're right. When we put nationalism aside we'll be able to appreciate how beautiful these skylines look.

There's no need to fight because every city that gets posted here has it's own unique qualities.


----------



## Laurensvdv

Darryl said:


> Really? You say that right after I've had to read through post after post after post of Londoners arguing with Warsaw folks, defending London, and disparaging Warsaw. It's silly to respond. As if London really needs defending. Does anyone seriously think we all need to be educated about London's importance and dominance? Don't respond to them, otherwise you're no better.


I saw that comment and i thought it was uncalled for.

But i regularly see the same behaviour from people from the polish forum

I will admit however that it was wrong from me to put this on one group of people. It was just an observation i made and we all experience things differently.

I think we all need to calm down sometimes.


----------



## Dusty Hare

panthiocodin said:


> Plain and sample fact of what? Why the hell insted of enjoy new sets of pictures of european cities every day we keep taking trash and compare each other sizes? True fact is that every european cities skyline is nothing when compare to top league in terms of skyscrapers. End of story and now just keep posting guys to make most of us happy


It's a plain and simple fact that London's skyline is ahead of Warsaw's. As I said, well done to Warsaw for having a great skyline of its own. 

You may have noticed that my original post was in response to one that, somewhat bizarrely and totally unnecessarily, chose to bring London's crime rate into the conversation. This is a thread about skylines after all. I brought the conversation back to skylines. 

You are absolutely right that European cities skylines are way down the lists in world terms. I don't think I or anyone else was arguing anything different.


----------



## Darryl

jackwis said:


> I noticed it's the same with Rotterdam, Moscow and Paris - take a look a few pages back. I guess it's just the way it is - culture or historical reasons, idk. However I must say that *Londoners* and guys from Spain and Italy are rarely seen here arguing, most peaceful users I think, same for Frankfurt.


I was responding to this statement. I'd say there's evidence to put London in the former group, not the latter. Yes there are Warsaw trolls as we all know, but when you get all bent out of shape and respond to them insulting Warsaw than you're no better.


----------



## panthiocodin

Guys all was said already! Let's bring this thread back to what it supposed to be and what it was designated for please! I will be more then walcome


----------



## Axel76NG

I personally come here for the arguments, so this is pure comedy gold for me…


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*
Canary Wharf pink sunset by RJS London, on Flickr
Canary Wharf pink sunset by RJS London, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Frankfurt (older photo)*
Morning Glow... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Warsaw:*
Warsaw skyline by fkwiatkowski, on Flickr
Warsaw skyline by fkwiatkowski, on Flickr
Warsaw skyline by fkwiatkowski, on Flickr


----------



## madmax1982

La Defense 









From the video :


----------



## Pitchoune

Another image of Brussels :










(from this website : https://www.immobelgroup.com and that I slightly photoshopped to remove some texts)


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## grngmdn

*London*













































source: @shotsdr @rachfullerphotos @justefe @londonviewpoints @jasonhawkes


----------



## Laurensvdv

Still not sure how i feel about the walkie talkie though


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam








by @010photos on twitter












by @Moret













by @Rodjoch on Twitter












by @merelklepper on Twitter












by @010 vertical 












Source: Je bent bijna op de pagina die je zoekt [funda])


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Paris*








Source


----------



## Dusty Hare

Laurensvdv said:


> Still not sure how i feel about the walkie talkie though


Can I give you a few words that might help you?.....overbearing, ugly, out-of-place, ridiculous, horrendous, etc


----------



## Davidinho

Dusty Hare said:


> Can I give you a few words that might help you?.....overbearing, ugly, out-of-place, ridiculous, horrendous, etc


It is not ugly. It is just not in its place.


----------



## Davidinho

Moscow by Strogolexa


----------



## Pitchoune

The small skyline of Luxembourg is slowly but steadily growing. Here below the Kirchberg office area with the Infinity tower in construction (by Immobel the same Belgian developer behind the Eden in Frankfurt, Central Point in Warsaw and the Möbius towers in Brussels).









(Bureau Greisch - Infinity sur le plateau du Kirchberg au Luxembourg)

And a complete new mixed office/retail and residential district is being built at the moment : La Cloche d'Or. By Extensa, another Belgian developer.









(Quartier - Cloche d'Or)










(Cloche d’Or - Extensa)

A satellite view of Luxembourg City, the medieval city center in the middle, the Kirchberg above on the right between the center and the airport, and the new Cloche d'Or district in the south where Gasperich is written. The Kirchberg hosts some European institutions such as the Court of Justice of the European Union and the European Court of Auditors. Luxembourg urban area counts almost 200.000 inhabitants. The city of Luxembourg (51.46 km2) is booming and probably the fastest growing in Europe with :

2020 : 122.273 inh.
2010 : 90.848 inh. (yes +35% in the last decade)
2020 : 80.670 inh.










Funny note : if you drive from France (Metz, etc.) to Belgium (Arlon, etc.) passing by the Luxembourg ring road, you need only 18 minutes (if there is no traffic) to cross the country from the French to Belgian borders.


----------



## willman87

BENIDORM








https://costa-altea.com/sites/defau...ine-costa-blanca-alicante_0.jpg?itok=CXPgE9Xt









https://aws.traveler.es/prod/designs/v1/assets/1800x1200/113010.jpg


----------



## Pitchoune

A few others pictures of the Kirchberg area in Luxembourg :









(Habiter et travailler au Kirchberg, des futurs logements abordables | Les Frontaliers)









(5ème extension de la cour de justice de l’union européenne, Luxembourg)









(Nº 1829 Vue sur Kirchberg - Fine-art Photography)


----------



## Sadam95

It seems that nobody is allowed to argue about which skyline is the best and give reasons, this is the point of the thread`? Otherwise, you might be better off removing "Best" in the title thread.


----------



## anubis1234

Sadam95 said:


> It seems that nobody is allowed to argue about which skyline is the best and give reasons, this is the point of the thread`? Otherwise, you might be better off removing "Best" in the title thread.


Yikes


----------



## Laurensvdv

Rotterdam 









Source: Login • Instagram


----------



## Darhet




----------



## Cujas

Darhet said:


> View attachment 1224302


For a second I didn't recognize Warsaw and thought it was NY


----------



## 4miGO!!!

willman87 said:


> BENIDORM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://costa-altea.com/sites/defau...ine-costa-blanca-alicante_0.jpg?itok=CXPgE9Xt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://aws.traveler.es/prod/designs/v1/assets/1800x1200/113010.jpg


HK vibes in Europe.


----------



## Bonus1

*Warsaw*








fot. DuraAce / FPW skyscrapercity.com

and in the fall of 2021:








SKYSAWA in the middle of a tall downtown...









fot. SoboleuS FPW/skyscrapercity.com








[Warszawa Śródmieście] Skysawa [155m]







www.skyscrapercity.com




























fot. michau FPW/ skyscrapercity.com








[Wola] Varso Place [310m, 90m, 81m][w budowie]


Trochę zdjęć z mostów i wiaduktów :) Z mostu Południowego: Korzystny kadr, bo tutaj bezapelacyjnie widać, że 230 m Varso do dachu = wysokość całego PKiN :-)




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*
Vauxhall Blue by Alan Batham, on Flickr


----------



## Blackpool88

That part of London doesn't get much attention but Nine Elms/Vauxhall would be comfortably the third best skyline in the UK on its own after CW and The City.


----------



## der muttt

Blackpool88 said:


> That part of London doesn't get much attention but Nine Elms/Vauxhall would be comfortably the third best skyline in the UK on its own after CW and The City.


And in the top ten in Europe _after_ Moscow, The City, Canary wharf, Frankfurt, Madrid, Benidorm, Paris, Rotterdam....😊


----------



## A.Whiskey

Actually was such a bad idea giving you attention xd


----------



## Ingenioren

Warsaw has become very impressive in a short period of time, exciting


----------



## werner10

^^That's definately true... The question is, will it surpass Frankfurt (or is Europe's financial capital also experiencing a construction boom anytime soon?)


----------



## der muttt

Frankfurt is the EU's financial capital not "Europe's" as London is still battling with NYC for the title of world's financial capital by default London is still Europe's. Innovation is why London is ahead of New York, Hong Kong and Frankfurt as world's financial capital - CityAM

Similarly Frankfurt, Paris or Warsaw are the EU's skyscrapers capitals but not "Europe's". That title belongs to Moscow. or London.


----------



## anubis1234

der muttt said:


> Frankfurt is the EU's financial capital not "Europe's" as London is still battling with NYC for the title of world's financial capital by default London is still Europe's. Innovation is why London is ahead of New York, Hong Kong and Frankfurt as world's financial capital - CityAM
> 
> Similarly Frankfurt, Paris or Warsaw are the EU's skyscrapers capitals but not "Europe's". That title belongs to Moscow. or London.


 Ok


----------



## A.Whiskey

der muttt said:


> Frankfurt is the EU's financial capital not "Europe's" as London is still battling with NYC for the title of world's financial capital by default London is still Europe's. Innovation is why London is ahead of New York, Hong Kong and Frankfurt as world's financial capital - CityAM
> 
> Similarly Frankfurt, Paris or Warsaw are the EU's skyscrapers capitals but not "Europe's". That title belongs to Moscow. or London.


Well, you have to choose, London has basically 2 major skylines in it, each of them is spread too far to call it one skyline but (imo) 2nd place goes to Canary Wharf easyly, really like the blocky easy cube style and elegant towers and at the same time, has American skyline vibes to it wich i personally like, on the other hand you have The City wich is unique and dosent look like anything else in the world, you look at it and you already know wich city it is in, less classy compared to Canary Wharf (imo) but still class, so its a matter of preference of each individual 
Imo each of them easyly 2nd place for now, but i know other cities are not sleeping.


----------



## KlausDiggy

werner10 said:


> ^^That's definately true... The question is, will it surpass Frankfurt (or is Europe's financial capital also experiencing a construction boom anytime soon?)


Frankfurt has enough in the pipeline to keep its distance.


----------



## vincent1746

Paris La Défense :





































Vincent Montcuit


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Salford (Greater Manchester)*








Media City UK by Indra Delle on 500px.com


----------



## NeverMindPl

KlausDiggy said:


> Frankfurt has enough in the pipeline to keep its distance.


Well, there is still PLENTY to do in our capital.


----------



## jackwis

KlausDiggy said:


> Frankfurt has enough in the pipeline to keep its distance.


Tbh it looks to be on par or the difference is marginal to me. But I like the latest Frankfurt towers a bit more. A lot more variation not just glass.


----------



## gstark0

Instagram: Brussels from above


----------



## A.Whiskey

jackwis said:


> Tbh it looks to be on par or the difference is marginal to me. But I like the latest Frankfurt towers a bit more. A lot more variation not just glass.


Glass cladding is good when its done right.
For example The Shard glass cladding vs Varso Tower glass cladding, huge difference ofc Varso having the way better one.


----------



## Laurensvdv

I like a mix between glas and stone facades. 

Just having one of either is extremely boring


----------



## lenin

Lodz






































[URL unfurl = "true"] Arecki Photo Video [/ URL]


----------



## Mind the gap_

Beniyork



By vistamar



By Pedro Jareño


----------



## jackwis

Modern art-deco styled tower in Krakow. 
Author @Lankosher


----------



## Mind the gap_

Madrid



By Alejandro Cainzos Alonso



By joseaquirantes



By felipeperezgarre


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*
Silk and Magenta... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr









Sunset Storm by Meteor Sun on 500px.com









Blade by Jon Herbert on 500px.com


----------



## A.Whiskey

Bring back art deco skyscrapers


----------



## Davidinho

A.Whiskey said:


> Bring back art deco skyscrapers


There are some new art-deco towers in Moscow. My favorites are Presnya towers (3x156m)

















Source their Instagram



Karabara said:


> Из интернетов:
> 
> View attachment 537766


----------



## A.Whiskey

Yes, you reminded me of em, i completely forgot 
But still its sad to see they they are no more, im sure there was a plan i think it was in Berlin to build art deco skyscrapers in the 90's many of them but they got blocked but idk if im mixing now cities, if it was in Berlin or Frankfurt.


----------



## werner10

Besides Art Deco it would be great if cities opt for some local flavour in their architecture - don't let every city built the same stuff please...


----------



## IThomas

M I L A N O








Milano Panoramica








Dimitar Harizanov








Paolo Marchesi








Andrea Cherchi








Andrea Cherchi








Andrea Cherchi








Sergey Bykov 








ice-pick​


----------



## IThomas

N A P O L I









Lorenzo Foglia








Lorenzo Foglia








Massimo Coppola







​


----------



## Dusty Hare

IThomas said:


> M I L A N O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milano Panoramica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dimitar Harizanov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paolo Marchesi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrea Cherchi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrea Cherchi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrea Cherchi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sergey Bykov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ice-pick​


Milan is definitely not building the same stuff!!


----------



## A Chicagoan

*The Hague* (unfortunately the new forum does not show panoramas well, please click to see full version)
The Hague Skyline by chielr, on Flickr


----------



## Xorcist

Frankfurt








(c) Xorcist








(c) Xorcist


----------



## Bonus1

Mind the gap_ said:


> Beniyork


Benikong rather...









Hongkong


----------



## KlausDiggy

A.Whiskey said:


> Yes, you reminded me of em, i completely forgot
> But still its sad to see they they are no more, im sure there was a plan i think it was in Berlin to build art deco skyscrapers in the 90's many of them but they got blocked but idk if im mixing now cities, if it was in Berlin or Frankfurt.



You surely mean Hans Kollhoff's master plan for Alexanderplatz. Unfortunately, completely uninspired designs are now being realized.


----------



## vinsvnity

hipi(sk) said:


> Bratislava:
> View attachment 1201904


I remember how shocked I was after we climbed the Bratislava castle hill and I saw this exact skyline from this side. I absolutely did not expect Bratislava to have any skiline! And this was in 2019 as those 3 identical skyscrapers were under construction. Good job Slovak brothers, keep it up!


----------



## Darhet

Warsaw


----------



## WUNDER-BAUM

Construction of Warsaw West Station


----------



## hipi(sk)

vinsvnity said:


> I remember how shocked I was after we climbed the Bratislava castle hill and I saw this exact skyline from this side. I absolutely did not expect Bratislava to have any skiline! And this was in 2019 as those 3 identical skyscrapers were under construction. Good job Slovak brothers, keep it up!


Yeah, BA economy as well as Warsaw economy is rising very fast and much higher amount of development square meters is going to the downtown, where both cities have plenty of free space for development and high demand for urbanization.
This is a reason why I believe Warsaw is going to catch with Frankfurt in end of this, or beginning of next decade and also overpass it, Bratislava has bright future also, even though it will never ladder up in the top rank with its 450k(700k metro) inhabitants.

























src: Login • Instagram


----------



## 4miGO!!!

KlausDiggy said:


> Frankfurt has enough in the pipeline to keep its distance.


Well, the problem is, if one is far ahead and building same volumes as a new-comer, the leader will become less obvious every year, as the number of scrapers in the new-comer's skyline will show a higher percentage of the leader's skyline.
Say, 0 to 25 (2020), 10 to 35 (2025), 50 to 75 (2050), 100 to 125 (2080).
Warsaw is building much and fast. I am not sure Frankfurt is building more and faster.


----------



## Davidinho

^^^ Yes, the margin becomes less visible. But the quantity is definitely not the only and probably not the most important criterion.


----------



## New Défense

*Paris - La Défense :







*
 http://instagr.am/p/CMm6gLtIyPV/


----------



## Mind the gap_

Madrid





By Roberto García


----------



## Fl0riliege

Ingenioren said:


> Arent those restrictions related to air travel?


Not really
I don't know of any city that restricts height limitations of 100m and 150m to allow air planes. The latter usually concern > 150m the most renowned case being Edmonton.

Amsterdam and Brussels are Europe's capital of Nimbys. Brusselization accounts for these height restrictions because much of Brussels' high rises have been constructed at the expense of a great deal of middle-aged, Dutch Renaissance, Retro, Art Nouveau, XIXth century stonework architectural landmark buildings which have been annihilated to please real estate promoters. Today some residents and the administration turned trigger happy and block any skyscraper project even if no heritage building is concerned. I think this is also the case for lots of affluent historical European cities like Munich, Zurich, Geneva, Copenhagen, Berlin, etc.


----------



## gstark0

Fl0riliege said:


> cities like Munich, Zurich, Geneva, Copenhagen, Berlin, etc.


Well, I wouldn't really put Berlin in here, it is (unfortunately) not comparable to Brussels or Munich in terms of historical architecture, not even close in my opinion. I'd love to see skyscrapers clusters in Berlin in the future like in Warsaw right now, and for historical reasons (war destruction & communists), those cities look kind of comparable in terms of potential for high rises.


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw















Polish Flatron-skysawa


----------



## Fl0riliege

Berlin has real architectural gems when you stroll across it's streets. It was actually less destroyed than Munich following WW2.

Believe it or not, some cities (even capital cities) are more beautiful without skyscrapers and that's the case with Prague, Zurich, Amsterdam, Stochkolm, Rome, etc.). Lots of Euro cities are not meant for skyscrapers and the latter are no guarantee of embellishment. This depends on how the skyline is shaped and fashioned and I think La Defense aced that big time thereby preserving Paris. I also think London was way more gorgeous without skyscrapers than it is now. As far as I'm concerned, Munich is a success story when it comes to preserving architectural beauty and not falling into the high-rise rat race like Asian and Middle-East cities do (at the same time the latter did not have much of a Historical heritage as well). I'm actually quite surprised Vienna fell into that trap even if I appreciate the bold 220m DC tower. I still believe Vienna was more beautiful without those anarchic and anachronistic incongruities


----------



## gstark0

Fl0riliege said:


> Believe it or not, some cities (even capital cities) are more beautiful without skyscrapers and that's the case with Prague, Zurich, Amsterdam, Stochkolm, Rome, etc.). Lots of Euro cities are not meant for skyscrapers and the latter are no guarantee of embellishment. This depends on how the skyline is shaped and fashioned and I think La Defense aced that big time thereby preserving Paris. I also think London was way more gorgeous without skyscrapers than it is now. As far as I'm concerned, Munich is a success story when it comes to preserving architectural beauty and not falling into the high-rise rat race like Asian and Middle-East cities do (at the same time the latter did not have much of a Historical heritage as well). I'm actually quite surprised Vienna fell into that trap even if I appreciate the bold 220m DC tower. I still believe Vienna was more beautiful without those anarchic and anachronistic incongruities


I definitely agree with what you said that some cities don't need skyscrapers. However, from my perspective, Berlin is not one of them. It indeed has some real architecture (how do we define "real"?), but it is not on the level of other cities you mentioned (take Amsterdam, Rome, Vienna as an example). There's for sure, lots of history in Berlin (although that can be said about pretty much any major European city) but from architectural standpoint, it's not something to be super excited about. Just my 2 cents in the discussion.

By the way, in my opinion, London is a real beauty now with all the skyscrapers scattered around. It looks natural and organic (at the same time it creates breathtaking contrasts) like no other city on earth. But that's just my personal taste, I totally respect your opinion.


----------



## Tyron

*Frankfurt*

Katharinenkirche by der_punk, on Flickr


----------



## Nikomoto

Moscow
DSC_4393 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr
DSC_4361 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr


----------



## Mind the gap_

I always think that these three towers spoil the Moscow skyline


----------



## fatih girgin

İstanbul


----------



## Davidinho

Mind the gap_ said:


> I always think that these three towers spoil the Moscow skyline


I hate Mercury tower because of the shape. The color is OK. Evolution and Imperia are not bad.


----------



## madmax1982

Only Imperia I dislike.
Evolution would be awesome in any european skyline but in Moskva City, 255m high looks short.


----------



## KlausDiggy

Fl0riliege said:


> I'm actually quite surprised Vienna fell into that trap even if I appreciate the bold 220m DC tower. I still believe Vienna was more beautiful without those anarchic and anachronistic incongruities



But the case here is similar to Paris and La Defence. It is an business district called Donau City far away from the actual centre.


----------



## Dusty Hare

Fl0riliege said:


> . I also think London was way more gorgeous without skyscrapers than it is now.


Which bits? 

The Isle of Dogs? This was something of a desolate wasteland prior to the skyscrapers moving in and the residential areas were notoriously dodgy. The part of London looks immeasurably better for the presence of the skyscrapers. Even if you take a historically famous view, looking down from the Royal Observatory across Greenwich Park and the old Royal Naval College buildings designed by Wren, it has been hugely improved by the drama of the skyscrapers of Canary Wharf just across the river. And those old Wren buildings lose none of their majesty. 

The City? Clearly there are a lot more historic buildings here and the streets are laid out in their historic pattern. The new buildings have to follow this historic street pattern which has given rise to one of the world's more unusual clusters. Most of the new skyscrapers have simply replaced ugly 60's buildings anyway and are a massive improvement at street level to the dross that was there before. The best view in the City is at Bank where you look across at the Royal Exchange and you have the skyscrapers looming above. This is an enhancement to what was there in my view. 

Elsewhere across the city I can't think of one area of London that could be described as 'gourgeous' that has been made less gorgeous as a result of the tall buildings. The West End, Chelsea, Knightsbridge, Kensington, Notting Hill and Holland Park, Highgate, Hampstead, Richmond....these are the 'prettier' parts of the city and they are totally unaffected by the new skyscrapers. 

The areas with the tall buildings (Canary wharf, Vauxhall/ Nine Elms, Stratford, Croydon, etc) could hardly have been described as gorgeous before. And of course London now has a skyline among the best in Europe, which is surely what us skyscraper enthusiasts want.


----------



## vinsvnity

Not sure if there was any 2006 vs 2021 Warsaw already, so here you go:


----------



## grngmdn

Canary Wharf (*London*)
Different times of the day.



























sources: @londonviewpoints @reuters news @stevehamilton


----------



## Kysiek

WARSAW


----------



## Fl0riliege

KlausDiggy said:


> But the case here is similar to Paris and La Defence. It is an business district called Donau City far away from the actual centre.


Donaustadt is a fantastic realization on par with La Defense to protect historical centers from Brusselization but unfortunately the city has veered into an insane enterprise of creating a second cluster in the vicinity of Erdberg which eventually gives the impression of the protected areas being invaded with skyscrapers from all angles. It might be a tad off-centered but still the danger of generating several mini clusters in a city is that it actually strengthens anti-skyscraper NIMBY feelings and a sentiment of anarchy and encroachment of towers over landmark buildings





Dusty Hare said:


> Which bits?
> 
> The Isle of Dogs? This was something of a desolate wasteland prior to the skyscrapers moving in and the residential areas were notoriously dodgy. The part of London looks immeasurably better for the presence of the skyscrapers. Even if you take a historically famous view, looking down from the Royal Observatory across Greenwich Park and the old Royal Naval College buildings designed by Wren, it has been hugely improved by the drama of the skyscrapers of Canary Wharf just across the river. And those old Wren buildings lose none of their majesty.
> 
> The City? Clearly there are a lot more historic buildings here and the streets are laid out in their historic pattern. The new buildings have to follow this historic street pattern which has given rise to one of the world's more unusual clusters. Most of the new skyscrapers have simply replaced ugly 60's buildings anyway and are a massive improvement at street level to the dross that was there before. The best view in the City is at Bank where you look across at the Royal Exchange and you have the skyscrapers looming above. This is an enhancement to what was there in my view.
> 
> Elsewhere across the city I can't think of one area of London that could be described as 'gourgeous' that has been made less gorgeous as a result of the tall buildings. The West End, Chelsea, Knightsbridge, Kensington, Notting Hill and Holland Park, Highgate, Hampstead, Richmond....these are the 'prettier' parts of the city and they are totally unaffected by the new skyscrapers.
> 
> The areas with the tall buildings (Canary wharf, Vauxhall/ Nine Elms, Stratford, Croydon, etc) could hardly have been described as gorgeous before. And of course London now has a skyline among the best in Europe, which is surely what us skyscraper enthusiasts want.


Exactly my point, that's the difference between you and me. I'm a 20-year long skyscraper enthusiast and follow through urban redevelopments in Northern America and Australia but that doesn't stop me from appreciating the beauty of preserving a quaint horizontal historical urban landscape just the way London City center used to be before the Gherkin and stuffs. From your aforementioned vantage point, all London skyscrapers instill systematic added-value to the districts because you're a skyscraper enthusiast... well that's your perspective viewed under rose-tinted skyscraper aficionado lenses so enjoy your biassed fluffy-cloud interpretation. All I can see from these so-called rejuvenation projects are a clutter of ill-shaped inhumane towers overwhelming lively people-friendly neighborhoods. My parents grew up in Camden and cherish the most magnificent historical london panoramic landscape photographs.

BTW, this clutter reminds me of Boston skyline which is also pretty messy away from the waterfront lying ergo in stark contrast to grid line well thought through skylines of the ilks of downtown Chicago, Seattle, Philly, Frisco and LA. Bottom line, it is as it is you like chaotic organic growth of towers popping like weeds in a field of tulips, I prefer bell-shaped grid like distribution of skyscrapers clustered away from historical centers... whether you like it or not my view provides a win-win solution both to skyscraper fans and NIMBYs


----------



## Dusty Hare

Fl0riliege said:


> Exactly my point, that's the difference between you and me. I'm a 20-year long skyscraper enthusiast and follow through urban redevelopments in Northern America and Australia but that doesn't stop me from appreciating the beauty of preserving a quaint horizontal historical urban landscape just the way London City center used to be before the Gherkin and stuffs. From your aforementioned vantage point, all London skyscrapers instill systematic added-value to the districts because you're a skyscraper enthusiast... well that's your perspective viewed under rose-tinted skyscraper aficionado lenses so enjoy your biassed fluffy-cloud interpretation. All I can see from these so-called rejuvenation projects are a clutter of ill-shaped inhumane towers overwhelming lively people-friendly neighborhoods. My parents grew up in Camden and cherish the most magnificent historical london panoramic landscape photographs.


I dont think you quire understand that there was nothing quaint about London's skyline before they started building skyscrapers here. There were huge amounts of this city blighted by ugly 60's developments and even much of the Victotian stuff isn't really beautiful, particularly in European sense. I was born here in the 70's, grew up here and I'm still here and I know what this city used to look like and what it looks like now. It looks a million times better than it ever did and has been enhanced by the skyscrapers. 

I can also assure you that my liking skyscrapers does not mean that I am unable to retain objective judgement on where they are built or whether they are any good. You must have me confused with a simpleton if that's what you think! 

You cannot know this city if you think the towers here are overwhelming over people friendly neighbourhoods. I already explained in my previous post that the vast majority of tall buildings have been built in specific clusters where there were no people-friendly neighbourhoods. If you think otherwise then it seems that you are the one viewing this city through the rose-tinted spectacles or those of your parents.


----------



## der muttt

Fl0riliege said:


> Donaustadt is a fantastic realization on par with La Defense to protect historical centers from Brusselization but unfortunately the city has veered into an insane enterprise of creating a second cluster in the vicinity of Erdberg which eventually gives the impression of the protected areas being invaded with skyscrapers from all angles. It might be a tad off-centered but still the danger of generating several mini clusters in a city is that it actually strengthens anti-skyscraper NIMBY feelings and a sentiment of anarchy and encroachment of towers over landmark buildings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly my point, that's the difference between you and me. I'm a 20-year long skyscraper enthusiast and follow through urban redevelopments in Northern America and Australia but that doesn't stop me from appreciating the beauty of preserving a quaint horizontal historical urban landscape just the way London City center used to be before the Gherkin and stuffs. From your aforementioned vantage point, all London skyscrapers instill systematic added-value to the districts because you're a skyscraper enthusiast... well that's your perspective viewed under rose-tinted skyscraper aficionado lenses so enjoy your biassed fluffy-cloud interpretation. All I can see from these so-called rejuvenation projects are a clutter of ill-shaped inhumane towers overwhelming lively people-friendly neighborhoods. My parents grew up in Camden and cherish the most magnificent historical london panoramic landscape photographs.
> 
> BTW, this clutter reminds me of Boston skyline which is also pretty messy away from the waterfront lying ergo in stark contrast to grid line well thought through skylines of the ilks of downtown Chicago, Seattle, Philly, Frisco and LA. Bottom line, it is as it is you like chaotic organic growth of towers popping like weeds in a field of tulips, I prefer bell-shaped grid like distribution of skyscrapers clustered away from historical centers... whether you like it or not my view provides a win-win solution both to skyscraper fans and NIMBYs


These towers don't replace "lively people friendly neighbourhoods" "My parents grew up in Camden". Camden still has those neighbourhoods. Too many people have a rose tinted view of the past, a view of the past that socially and physically never existed and its often the past of their parents era.. London's towers are built on derelict sites and on the sites of the cheap and not attractive buildings erected on bomb sited after WW2.

The London you describe has not existed since 1939 and then it was covered in filth and soot, the lively neighbourhoods were often composed of "slums".. And as one of the two great global cities it is not London's place to replicate "quaint"(!) for those who apparently know little of the place outside of "Mary Poppins"

And you've got in a completely contradictory mess with grid like/organic. If I understand correctly you believe that London's ancient street plan should be bulldozed into a grid like one so that the skyscrapers look neater?

Way back in the 70's 80's I'd speak to tourists in London and they'd be disappointed and underwhelmed. These days you hear the word "beautiful" all the time. That word has become linked to London in the same way it used to be linked to Paris.


----------



## Fl0riliege

To both of the above replies: I'm exactly perceiving your stance as binary without nuance. I have parents who had to sell their homes to allow the construction of Piccadilly Circus and you know what we've all learned to accept change without any bitterness. This neighborhood turned out to be exquisitely fitted within it's surrounding classical environment being a tantamount response to adjacent stone-worked buildings. You fence for the setting up of 180m - 300m skyscrapers in the core of London as if a modern, artsy, subversive (you name it) mid-rise building wouldn't have been able to do the job of supplanting old buildings falling apart. That's precisely what I blame you: this one-sided slanted standpoint: "Skyscrapers are the only solution to boost urban renewal". I say no, they screwed a uniform, homogenous landscape irreversibly and furthermore, the fact that, like Boston, London is enmeshed with circumvoluted streets, mid-rises (50-100m) would have been a shining response to emulate typical European sophisticated architecture. Low and Mid-rises attenuate the clutter effect of skyscrapers facing north, south, east, west chaotically like a Jackson Pollock painting. No disrespect but you have to be pretty much a simpleton to think I was suggesting burning the city to the ground to build roads in a grid line pattern.

In a nutshell, your logic implies it would have been a wise decision for cities like Vienna, Brussels, Amsterdam to build 180m-300m skyscrapers to replace old infrastructure crumbling down and they are stupid not to have done so building humane-sized buildings in their core urban area


----------



## Kadzman

der muttt said:


> These towers don't replace "lively people friendly neighbourhoods" "My parents grew up in Camden". Camden still has those neighbourhoods. Too many people have a rose tinted view of the past, a view of the past that socially and physically never existed and its often the past of their parents era.. London's towers are built on derelict sites and on the sites of the cheap and not attractive buildings erected on bomb sited after WW2.
> 
> The London you describe has not existed since 1939 and then it was covered in filth and soot, the lively neighbourhoods were often composed of "slums".. And as one of the two great global cities it is not London's place to replicate "quaint"(!) for those who apparently know little of the place outside of "Mary Poppins"
> 
> And you've got in a completely contradictory mess with grid like/organic. If I understand correctly you believe that London's ancient street plan should be bulldozed into a grid like one so that the skyscrapers look neater?
> 
> Way back in the 70's 80's I'd speak to tourists in London and they'd be disappointed and underwhelmed. These days you hear the word "beautiful" all the time. That word has become linked to London in the same way it used to be linked to Paris.


This video I believe, supports what some of you are saying about London before the skyscraper boom. Picturesque and charming wouldn't be the best descriptions of London then; maybe in pockets of areas but on the whole, I don't think there were many sweeping postcard perfect panoramas of London then, relatively speaking.





Source: Kinolibrary
Clip ref GW47


----------



## der muttt

Fl0riliege said:


> To both of the above replies: I'm exactly perceiving your stance as binary without nuance. I have parents who had to sell their homes to allow the construction of Piccadilly Circus and you know what we've all learned to accept change without any bitterness. This neighborhood turned out to be exquisitely fitted within it's surrounding classical environment being a tantamount response to adjacent stone-worked buildings. You fence for the setting up of 180m - 300m skyscrapers in the core of London as if a modern, artsy, subversive (you name it) mid-rise building wouldn't have been able to do the job of supplanting old buildings falling apart. That's precisely what I blame you: this one-sided slanted standpoint: "Skyscrapers are the only solution to boost urban renewal". I say no, they screwed a uniform, homogenous landscape irreversibly and furthermore, the fact that, like Boston, London is enmeshed with circumvoluted streets, mid-rises (50-100m) would have been a shining response to emulate typical European sophisticated architecture. Low and Mid-rises attenuate the clutter effect of skyscrapers facing north, south, east, west chaotically like a Jackson Pollock painting. No disrespect but you have to be pretty much a simpleton to think I was suggesting burning the city to the ground to build roads in a grid line pattern.
> 
> In a nutshell, your logic implies it would have been a wise decision for cities like Vienna, Brussels, Amsterdam to build 180m-300m skyscrapers to replace old infrastructure crumbling down and they are stupid not to have done so building humane-sized buildings in their core urban area


Erm, I think you should take a look at contemporary Vienna, Brussels and Amsterdam! And if you worry about contemporary streetscapes replacing classical environments then the last thing you need are mid rises or groundscrapers as they take up far more room on the street and cause far more damage to "classical" environments. That is one of the reasons that London's streets were decimated after WW2

Sorry but I'm not arguing with you any more because you keep on accusing people of things that they have not said you keep contradicting yourself and you appear to know very little about London.


----------



## Davidinho

It was cool when the skyline of the City was dominated by Saint Paul's Cathedral. And it would be cooler if London's new skyscrapers were located a bit far away from the historical core. And it would have been even cooler if London made more efforts on restoring old buildings, including the ones destroyed during the WWII.

But we have what we have - layers of cultural and historical fabric overlapping each other. I am a supporter of preserving history and keeping those layers apart, but still London looks very good.


----------



## Xander

Observing these forums, and I'm not just referring to F10riliege's posts above, I think there are a lot of comments born out of an ignorance of London and how London is in real life. I'm not trying to offend anybody, but I do think a lot of people just don't know what the city is like as a place where people live rather than a small area of central London heaving with tourists. As has been pointed out, there are very rose-tinted views of London and how it was.

London has always, since it first extended beyond its Roman walls, been a city of constant and organic change. It has never been a masterplanned, uniform looking city. It doesn't make sense to compare it with places like Paris, Vienna, Amsterdam etc in terms of quaint, uniform, European streets. Yes, there are very beautiful parts of London that (in my opinion) can match most places on the continent in terms of elegant, traditional European grace. And nobody is suggesting building skyscrapers in these places. You could spend your life living in the streets of Kensington and Chelsea and literally never see the skyscrapers of Canary Wharf or the City. There are loads of places like that. If you live in leafy Islington or Camden I can assure you that your experience of the beauty of the city is in no way spoiled by skyscrapers.

London is more beautiful now than it has been in my lifetime. When I first moved to London in the late '90s it was grimy, dirty and unloved. The traffic was bad, many buildings in disrepair. Don't get me wrong, I loved it and it was a fun place to be, but coming back to it having been on the continent was slightly embarrassing in many ways (only speaking in terms of visual beauty, the vibrance and energy of the multi-cultured melting pot was always London's strongpoint). And my understanding is that it was even worse in the decades before that. These days it sometimes feels like the whole city has had a big tidy up, old buildings have been given new leases of life, new and better buildings have replaced lots of post-war dross, trees continue to be planted in previously barren streets, cycle lanes are emerging everywhere. All in all, the city is a more pleasant place to experience than before and is confident with it.

The old skyline that some think has been ruined is a myth. I used to sit on top of Primrose Hill and think that not only was the view totally underwhelming, it was actually pretty ugly. Just a random mess of buildings and dilapidated post-war towers. It just didn't look like a city of high reputation. It lacked the drama of NYC/Tokyo on the one hand, or the elegant beauty of Paris on the other. This construction boom has provided drama and excitement to that skyline. It actually looks now like the impressive mega-city that it is. I always felt that London always was quite akin to a European version of Tokyo. Yes, there are parts that are as beautiful as Paris, but also the city is huge, ramshackle and multi-nodal. It suits having all these clusters emerging round transport nodes.

In sum, I think it is nonsense, and always has been, to try to compare London and what it 'should' be with Vienna, Antwerp, Florence, Prague or somewhere like that. This desire for London to live up to some kind of quaint ideal is based on the romantic desires of a tourist whose version of London in their minds is totally at odds with the London that people live and experience on a daily basis. London always was, in my opinion, a city that shared characteristics with cities like Tokyo or NYC. But the thing that makes London special is that it combines areas that share similarities with those cities, while maintaining vast areas that are still (and always will continue to be) beautifully European. In fact, it doesn't even make sense to talk about the London experienced by those that live there, because what makes London so special is that there are so many different Londons. Everybody's London is unique.


----------



## Ingenioren

Fl0riliege said:


> I don't know of any city that restricts height limitations of 100m and 150m to allow air planes.


You will find them around every airport, i believe this is why Zuidas is ca.100m. Ørestad ca.80m. Northeast Stockholm ca. 80m etc.


----------



## Fl0riliege

You are wrangling over and making a moot point Xander.
Every city used to be derelict back in the jolly old days and they all at some point get revamped. I prefer them renewed with low and mid rises rather than City skyscrapers period. So that real, actual, massive skycrapers get built in the Canary Wharf cluster. That's all there's to it. Nobody is pretending to be an expert in London urbanscaping and I don't need to write a book about it to express this concern. Knowing each city is unique with distinctive features, I also never compared X to Y but punched a hole in the above poster's logic by pinpointing other cities including Newcastle-upon-tyne, Edinburgh or Dublin might be foolish not to built skyscrapers in their core... would that make them better had they built *180-300m* towers in their core? Coz from the sound of you, it seems skyscrapers is the panacea of all London's woes and a triumphant success. I don't see people getting all itchy and craving a visit to London to explore skyscrapers but rather discover it's centers of interest located in low & midrise buildings


----------



## Xander

Fl0riliege said:


> You are wrangling over and making a moot point Xander.
> Every city used to be derelict back in the jolly old days and they all at some point get revamped. I prefer them renewed with low and mid rises rather than City skyscrapers period. So that real, actual, massive skycrapers get built in the Canary Wharf cluster. That's all there's to it. Nobody is pretending to be an expert in London urbanscaping and I don't need to write a book about it to express this concern. Knowing each city is unique with distinctive features, I also never compared X to Y but punched a hole in the above poster's logic by pinpointing other cities including Newcastle-upon-tyne, Edinburgh or Dublin might be foolish not to built skyscrapers in their core... would that make them better had they built *180-300m* towers in their core? Coz from the sound of you, it seems skyscrapers is the panacea of all London's woes and a triumphant success. I don't see people getting all itchy and craving a visit to London to explore skyscrapers but rather discover it's centers of interest located in low & midrise buildings


We are on a skyscraper forum, obviously we like skyscrapers. But I don't think anybody, and certainly not me, has any illusion about foreign visitors coming out of excitement to explore the new skyscrapers. I think that's a case of words being put into mouths, don't you think? All I was saying is that the idea that some Canaletto vision of London being destroyed by skyscrapers is false, and that London's drama and skyline has improved with skyscrapers. And no, I absolutely do NOT think Newcastle-upon-tyne, Edinburgh or Dublin should build skyscrapers in their centre, as I also do not in the case of many other European cities. As you pointed out, all cities are unique, but in terms of urban planning and cityscaping you could go a long way in transporting that from Prague to that of Budapest, Vienna, Edinburgh or Stockholm whereas London is quite different from those examples. Building skyscrapers in the City or in Southwark or Vauxhall is just not a direct comparison to building skyscrapers in the centre of those aforementioned cities.

Yes all cities have been renewed, but like I said, I used to feel embarrassed coming back to London from continental European cities due to the massive gap in beauty level, but now not so much due to many, many reasons, not just skyscrapers.

If you, personally, prefer low and mid-rise buildings, that is, of course, fine. I like those too, if done well and interesting. The worst thing London could ever have done though is to rebuild itself in a pastiche way. I truly believe London is where it is on a global scale in part because the city always looks forward.


----------



## Fl0riliege

Xander said:


> All I was saying is that the idea that some Canaletto vision of London being destroyed by skyscrapers is false, and that London's drama and skyline has improved with skyscrapers.


For starters, there is nothing more subjective than the appraisal of drama
The fact of the matter is official London urban planners have designed special corridors to keep an outlet from the devastating effects of skyscrapers. It's in the jurisdiction obviously meaning that in some other angles the damage has been irreversibly incurred. I also think real estate promoters have their vested interest in that predicament but why would I care. If they want to transform the derelict patch within Tower Hamlet, Tottenham or elsewhere into a 3rd, 4th or 5th Canary Wharf... so may the destruction continue


----------



## A Chicagoan

Fl0riliege said:


> BTW, this clutter reminds me of Boston skyline which is also pretty messy away from the waterfront lying ergo in stark contrast to grid line well thought through skylines of the ilks of downtown Chicago, Seattle, Philly, Frisco and LA. Bottom line, it is as it is you like chaotic organic growth of towers popping like weeds in a field of tulips, I prefer bell-shaped grid like distribution of skyscrapers clustered away from historical centers... whether you like it or not my view provides a win-win solution both to skyscraper fans and NIMBYs


Very interesting observation. I live in Boston and I've never noticed it before, but I think you are quite right in saying that Downtown Boston's skyline is similar to the City of London. However, part of the skyline, the Back Bay, is built on reclaimed land from the river and follows a perfect rectangular grid.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Rotterdam:*
Rotterdam Skyline by Jan Snijder, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Frankfurt:*
Frankfurter Skyline by Charles Henderson, on Flickr


----------



## Fl0riliege

A Chicagoan said:


> Very interesting observation. I live in Boston and I've never noticed it before, but I think you are quite right in saying that Downtown Boston's skyline is similar to the City of London. However, part of the skyline, the Back Bay, is built on reclaimed land from the river and follows a perfect rectangular grid.


Boston is one of my favorite US city (not necessarily the skyline but vibe and nightlife). That was exactly my point the reclaimed waterfront land is adapted for skyscrapers owing to the grid line alignment of buildings (not the street) but the winding streets within the inner city accounts for the holes between Back Bay and Fenway-Central making the skyline discontiguous. Hopefully, using the proper alignment of towers, the set of new rises in pipeline are about to narrow these gaps

A curved 3D bell-shaped cluster growing along the edge is the real thing: no freaking clutter, no hellish holes just pure thoughtful human organization... and what a better feeling to get your brains blown out by the resulting canyon effect. That skyline is contiguous growing mainly along Yonge hence there's no damn mini clusters but a single sprawling monster (Mississauga being far enough). This is why I'm so critical about messy European skylines: 2 school of thoughts there: a monocluster of well-aligned supertall towers in a modern downtown area vs anarchic outgrowths of stunted mini-clutters btw destroying core historical areas: European cities should emulate La Defense's urban planning paradigm... I know a lot are fighting against that here but that's my stance









Source1









Source2


----------



## Darhet

If we talk about the history of the rise of skyscrapers , first adventure with the first skyscraper in Warsaw :
high-rise known as *PAST. *Built between 1907 and 1910

1910:









1945:











2021:
*







*


Warsaw skyline 1939 A.D ,view from the PASta building :
*







*


----------



## der muttt

Warsaw should not have built all those skyscrapers. They have ruined all the lively, quaint Stalinist neighbourhoods. 😒


----------



## Darhet

Warsaw


----------



## Darhet

der muttt said:


> Warsaw should not have built all those skyscrapers. They have have ruined all the lively, quaint Stalinist neighbourhoods. 😒


Stalinist neighbourhoods? Are you talking about socialist realist architecture?
Like this ?















































??


----------



## citysquared

der muttt said:


> Warsaw should not have built all those skyscrapers. They have have ruined all the lively, quaint Stalinist neighbourhoods. 😒


I've been to Warsaw, a stop on a big tour of Central/Eastern Europe as the wall was falling down in 1989 Autumn, I do not remember seeing any lively and for sure not quaint Stalinist neighbourhoods. I saw a lot of sterile monumental stalinist neighbourhoods and commie blocks....and of course as the tour books say a lovelingly rebuilt Old Town. Please clarify what you mean. Wola district where most skyscrapers are now in Warsaw looked like Europe's Bronx. Skycrapers and redevelopment have given this part of Warsaw a new lease on life and a new energy.


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

Fl0riliege said:


> Not really
> I don't know of any city that restricts height limitations of 100m and 150m to allow air planes. The latter usually concern > 150m the most renowned case being Edmonton.
> 
> Amsterdam and Brussels are Europe's capital of Nimbys. Brusselization accounts for these height restrictions because much of Brussels' high rises have been constructed at the expense of a great deal of middle-aged, Dutch Renaissance, Retro, Art Nouveau, XIXth century stonework architectural landmark buildings which have been annihilated to please real estate promoters. Today some residents and the administration turned trigger happy and block any skyscraper project even if no heritage building is concerned. I think this is also the case for lots of affluent historical European cities like Munich, Zurich, Geneva, Copenhagen, Berlin, etc.





Ingenioren said:


> You will find them around every airport, i believe this is why Zuidas is ca.100m. Ørestad ca.80m. Northeast Stockholm ca. 80m etc.


There is truth in both. Most highrises in Amsterdam are around 100m or lower. Since a large area of the city center is a UNESCO World Heritage Site, new towers in close proximity have a height limit in order to not "interfere too much" with the historic views and sights.

However in case of the specific financial district Zuidas as seen below, it's the airport which plays a major role in the 105m-limit. There are two runways which are pointed towards the towers (not sure whether planes actually descend and ascend over the towers). The max height limit could be considered as a precaution. But it's not the main reason. In Zuidas, the limit was set because it would otherwise interfere with the radar system, or the Instrument Landing System, which is used by pilots to land safely during bad weather. I read that if the towers were only a couple of meters taller, the highly sensitive radar system wouldn't function properly.


__
https://flic.kr/p/78MdiJ
Source


----------



## Darhet

citysquared said:


> I've been to Warsaw, a stop on a big tour of Central/Eastern Europe as the wall was falling down in 1989 Autumn, I do not remember seeing any lively and for sure not quaint Stalinist neighbourhoods. I saw a lot of sterile monumental stalinist neighbourhoods and commie blocks....and of course as the tour books say a lovelingly rebuilt Old Town. Please clarify what you mean. Wola district where most skyscrapers are now in Warsaw looked like Europe's Bronx. Skycrapers and redevelopment have given this part of Warsaw a new lease on life and a new energy.


You have two movies to watch to compare Warsaw 1979 vs Warsaw 2021
1979:






2021:






2020:


----------



## der muttt

citysquared said:


> I've been to Warsaw, a stop on a big tour of Central/Eastern Europe as the wall was falling down in 1989 Autumn, I do not remember seeing any lively and for sure not quaint Stalinist neighbourhoods. I saw a lot of sterile monumental stalinist neighbourhoods and commie blocks....and of course as the tour books say a lovelingly rebuilt Old Town. Please clarify what you mean. Wola district where most skyscrapers are now in Warsaw looked like Europe's Bronx. Skycrapers and redevelopment have given this part of Warsaw a new lease on life and a new energy.


It was a joke. You clearly have not been following the previous argument about London.


----------



## Darhet

You know, that English sense of humor.


----------



## Dusty Hare

der muttt said:


> Warsaw should not have built all those skyscrapers. They have ruined all the lively, quaint Stalinist neighbourhoods.


I think this has flown over the heads of one or two posters, der mutt🙄


----------



## gstark0

Darhet said:


> 1979:


Seriously, I don’t know if it’s just me but Warsaw in 1979 (or 1982 as in the title?) doesn’t look bad, apart from some rundown old buildings (which look to be on the outskirts?) and huge empty space around the Palace of Culture, it looks like a normal city. Nothing extravagant, but not necessarily unwelcoming either. For sure not what I would expect from communist capital (and from what I’ve seen on videos from Warsaw of 90s).


----------



## the man from k-town

Frankfurt



MetroSilesia said:


> Aus der Ferne noch als Ergänzung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder: MetroSilesia


----------



## Cujas

Lyon 








@
@Ninoversalphotography


----------



## willman87

My top 10

1. London








https://i.redd.it/ppvxfcv21vm61.jpg

2. Moscow








https://drscdn.500px.org/photo/1029330692/q=80_m=2000/v2?sig=2ca27353040ae55ea0df06d332744f97bb36d91b5e40a9e201e5a01307abe988

3. Frankfurt








https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/51012356387_ae5f551e8e_k.jpg

4. Paris








https://images1.westend61.de/000086...background-in-the-morning-light-TAMF00953.jpg


5. Warsaw









https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/51063661591_3043e25029_h.jpg

6. Rotterdam








https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/50244190103_781dbddf94_h.jpg

7. Milan











http://imgur.com/lgA9Yyi



8. Madrid









https://i.postimg.cc/W3ryb8dT/2.png


9. Istanbul








https://www.uip2021.com/assets/Uploads/01.jpg

10. Viena








https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/51059405386_e668f833fe_h.jpg


----------



## Cujas

^^

*Paris La Defense*

Great pictures shared by* ZeusUpsistos* on the French forum (I think they have not been shared here)

@Arthur Weidmann


----------



## TofuCity

Fl0riliege said:


> To both of the above replies: I'm exactly perceiving your stance as binary without nuance. I have parents who had to sell their homes to allow the construction of Piccadilly Circus and you know what we've all learned to accept change without any bitterness. This neighborhood turned out to be exquisitely fitted within it's surrounding classical environment being a tantamount response to adjacent stone-worked buildings. You fence for the setting up of 180m - 300m skyscrapers in the core of London as if a modern, artsy, subversive (you name it) mid-rise building wouldn't have been able to do the job of supplanting old buildings falling apart. That's precisely what I blame you: this one-sided slanted standpoint: "Skyscrapers are the only solution to boost urban renewal". I say no, they screwed a uniform, homogenous landscape irreversibly and furthermore, the fact that, like Boston, London is enmeshed with circumvoluted streets, mid-rises (50-100m) would have been a shining response to emulate typical European sophisticated architecture. Low and Mid-rises attenuate the clutter effect of skyscrapers facing north, south, east, west chaotically like a Jackson Pollock painting. No disrespect but you have to be pretty much a simpleton to think I was suggesting burning the city to the ground to build roads in a grid line pattern.
> 
> In a nutshell, your logic implies it would have been a wise decision for cities like Vienna, Brussels, Amsterdam to build 180m-300m skyscrapers to replace old infrastructure crumbling down and they are stupid not to have done so building humane-sized buildings in their core urban area


Sorry to continue this conversation, I'm sure everyone is tired of it but I don't think you know London at all yet you're making out like your opinion is gospel.

You can see how every British person in this thread is in disagreement with your views, prior to investment and gentrification much of London was run-down and littered with dereliction, this is well known. Outside of West London, a lot of London's beauty was destroyed by bombing in WW2, particularly in the east.

The places you describe such as Camden weren't nice places, the 'nice neighbourhood vibe' is only thanks to the investment it's received. The link below has some great pictures of how Camden, and a lot of areas of London used to look:



https://50.roundhouse.org.uk/content-items/in-pictures-camden-in-the-seventies



What construction of Piccadilly Circus is this? I'm sure it's a conservation area where construction is limited. It doesn't make sense to me that your parents had a house in Camden which was run down but also had a house in ultra-wealthy Piccadilly Circus. Make it make sense?

Sounds like you don't know London at all outside of watching Mary Poppins. You're trying to dismiss the views of people who live and breathe London every day and are lying to back up your opinion. London today is more beautiful than it's ever been and as a whole, is a very impressive city.


----------



## Dusty Hare

TofuCity said:


> Sorry to continue this conversation, I'm sure everyone is tired of it but I don't think you know London at all yet you're making out like your opinion is gospel.
> 
> You can see how every British person in this thread is in disagreement with your views, prior to investment and gentrification much of London was run-down and littered with dereliction, this is well known. Outside of West London, a lot of London's beauty was destroyed by bombing in WW2, particularly in the east.
> 
> The places you describe such as Camden weren't nice places, the 'nice neighbourhood vibe' is only thanks to the investment it's received. The link below has some great pictures of how Camden, and a lot of areas of London used to look:
> 
> 
> 
> https://50.roundhouse.org.uk/content-items/in-pictures-camden-in-the-seventies
> 
> 
> 
> What construction of Piccadilly Circus is this? I'm sure it's a conservation area where construction is limited. It doesn't make sense to me that your parents had a house in Camden which was run down but also had a house in ultra-wealthy Piccadilly Circus. Make it make sense?
> 
> Sounds like you don't know London at all outside of watching Mary Poppins. You're trying to dismiss the views of people who live and breathe London every day and are lying to back up your opinion. London today is more beautiful than it's ever been and as a whole, is a very impressive city.


Picadilly Circus was remodelled back in the 50's/ 60's for traffic to be fair. I'm not sure how much housing was removed though. 

He seems to think that all of us Londoners are pro the skyscrapers simply because we like skyscrapers and are therefore happy that anything tall is being built and that anything historic is consigned to the wrecking ball. 

He talked of nuance but he doesn't seem to get the nuance that you can appreciate both the historic and the modern and that they can complement each other. Personally I think it is a travesty every time a historic building is knocked down. However, I spend a lot time in the Tower of London, one of the city's most historic buildings, and have done for many years. The experience is made better by the views of the rising City outside its walls. 

He also seems not to acknowledge the fact, that we all keep banging on about, that London was not not very beautiful before and it has been made much more beautiful and impressive in recent years. Which helps to explain the massive rise in visitor numbers that we had in the years preceding Covid. The visitors aren't coming to see the skyscrapers it is true and are visiting London's historic sites. This is in itself evidence that nothing has been lost in this city. 

He really should listen just a little to those of us who were born here, grew up here and continue to live here and who have witnessed the massive improvement in how this city looks and feels. Of course, if he doesn't like the way it looks then that is his perogative but it's not exactly what he is saying.


----------



## Peter Skawinsky

Looking at the above photos posted by you, I have such an observation. Creating satellite centers with skyscrapers makes a lot of sense in large urban agglomerations where districts are far apart with their group dominants what looks good. You can see a group of skyscrapers from one district, a group of skyscrapers from another district. This is what we can see in London . In Warsaw, we have dominating skyscrapers that are not ugly on their own, but as a stretched urban space they are neither a group dominant nor a few groups dominants. For example Wola, Ochota could have their own skyscraper's centers and the Śródmieście district around the Palace of Culture and Science could have their own. Meanwhile, we have a landscape with many single towers standing far apart very stretched over several districts. Such a skyline without group dominants as one big skyscraper picture is similar to what we have in Istanbul. Of course, in Istanbul all over much larger area. There, is very spread out skyline of skyscrapers. Creation in Europe skylines like in Asian style got no sense. Look at Paris is the best. One super SKYSCRAPER-CENTER and low suburbs around with single Eiffel tower as a landmark and panorama deck far away. Very characteristic and original skyline urban controlled agglomeration.


----------



## perheps

Cujas said:


> ^^
> 
> *Paris La Defense*
> 
> Great pictures shared by* ZeusUpsistos* on the French forum (I think they have not been shared here)
> 
> @Arthur Weidmann
> 
> View attachment 1264374
> 
> View attachment 1264376
> 
> View attachment 1264377
> 
> View attachment 1264378
> 
> 
> View attachment 1264379
> 
> View attachment 1264380
> 
> View attachment 1264381
> 
> View attachment 1264382
> 
> View attachment 1264383
> 
> View attachment 1264384


What the hell of greatest picture of Paris? ... I call them Cheese of Pictures


----------



## werner10

Yess, yess, I know. It's time for The Hague....









by @pppeter











by @palpeet on Twitter











by @elkedagdenhaag1 on Twitter













by @Annafotografie on Twitter


----------



## IThomas

*Milano*








Davide Galloni








Sergey Bykov








Davide Galloni
















Marco Stolco








Marco Stolco
















Lorenzo Moroni








Sergey Bykov​


----------



## fatih girgin

İstanbul


----------



## Darhet

gstark0 said:


> Seriously, I don’t know if it’s just me but Warsaw in 1979 (or 1982 as in the title?) doesn’t look bad, apart from some rundown old buildings (which look to be on the outskirts?) and huge empty space around the Palace of Culture, it looks like a normal city. Nothing extravagant, but not necessarily unwelcoming either. For sure not what I would expect from communist capital (and from what I’ve seen on videos from Warsaw of 90s).


My error, it's 1982 .

Warsaw 1981 ,the first two modern skyscrapers throughout the Eastern Bloc :
















Now:


----------



## fatih girgin

İzmir


----------



## New Défense

fatih girgin said:


> İzmir
> View attachment 1268941


wow just wow need more izmir photos


----------



## A Chicagoan

I think that pole would make a good spire for Varso Tower!


----------



## LDN N7

willman87 said:


> My top 10
> 
> 1. London
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.redd.it/ppvxfcv21vm61.jpg



Jesus, London is on another level in Europe.


----------



## hipi(sk)

Bratislava, bit older pic but good one: 









src: Login • Instagram


----------



## citysquared

Dusty Hare said:


> I know it's a matter of opinions but do you put the Shard above the Lakhta?


Lakhta is very nicely done, a variation on the theme of Transamerica and the Shard. The rooftop expression on the Shard looks more refined - crown-like - and the effect is more dramatic overall because it's in a confined urban setting, whereas although Lakhta is much taller it lacks that jarring juxtaposition bringing to mind rather a rocket ready for takeoff at a remote launchpad like Cape Canaveral.

The finishes look comparable but I have never been to see the Lakhta up close.


----------



## citysquared

der muttt said:


> And in London, I find the Shard's distant neighbour to be more beautiful than The Shard although many don't--, they don't like it because it was originally supposed to be taller and because we never got the tall version they all decided to HATE ON the short version😫
> 
> View attachment 1291615
> 
> 
> I constructed this answer before I saw your comment Dusty Hare!


Warsaw is doing a derivative of this nice tower, think it's called the Bridge or something like that....unless they did a redesign of it.


----------



## Tyu61

citysquared said:


> The Shard is probably *the most beautiful modern skyscraper anywhere*, but it is not without precedent. I think the Transamerica Pyramid by William Pereira is its inspiration.


Please stop the joke. 
The Shard is a big mistake like Montparnasse Tower in Paris.

The crown and the cladd are uggly. 



















Renzo Piano doesn't know how to choose a good cladd... 

A lot of skyscrapers in London are better than it...


----------



## Mind the gap_

Madrid



By Daniel Maza



By Hugo Díaz Regañón



By Juaberna


----------



## Darhet

Warsaw

_The North Gateway to Downtown: _


----------



## Daniiif

*Moscow*



















https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbDH6Ga-wuaam2IHqAxm3hg


----------



## Kyonexe

Daniiif said:


> *Moscow*
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbDH6Ga-wuaam2IHqAxm3hg


now it's 2021 and not 2015, didn't you find any fresher photos?


----------



## 4miGO!!!

Daniiif said:


> *Moscow*
> View attachment 1293857
> 
> View attachment 1293845
> 
> View attachment 1293850
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbDH6Ga-wuaam2IHqAxm3hg


The pics are cool, no doubt. But they were taken over two years ago.


----------



## werner10

And yes, yesss, indeed! There appears to be some construction work in Rotterdam as well...
(Next question, please..!?)









Source: facebook van Stebru











by @The Modulor












by @Raymond Swaep












by @Apollo13












by @100procent010 on Twitter


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

werner10 said:


> by @Raymond Swaep


Is that 3 Jesus walking on water ?


----------



## werner10

ZeusUpsistos said:


> Is that 3 Jesus walking on water ?


Amen!
(...and the background you see several versions of the tower of Babylon)


----------



## Tyron

*Frankfurt*








mainhattan skyline ... by Marc Dickler MD-FOTOS on 500px.com









kingdom of Frankfurt ... by Marc Dickler MD-FOTOS on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Zurich:*








Early morning over Zurich by Thomas Koller on 500px.com


----------



## Darhet




----------



## Darhet

Warsaw


----------



## Cujas

Paris - New business district under construction on the east side.

Photo from Arthur Weidmann and posted by ZeusUpsistos in the French section


----------



## PskylL

Vertical city @paris


----------



## Davidinho

Moscow








Alexander Mir


----------



## Darryl

Warsaw might be the the most photographed place on earth these days lol


----------



## london lad

Jason Hawkes could sell some very big coffee table books easily.


----------



## Laurensvdv

Rotterdam















Source:

__
http://instagr.am/p/B1_l6_2CKe_/


----------



## Cujas

london lad said:


> Jason Hawkes could sell some very big coffee table books easily.


Do we need to have the same Jason Hawckes pictures every day?


----------



## der muttt

I've never seen those pictures so they are clearly not "the same ones every day".!

Should London build a new skyline every day to stop you moaning?

(man moans about too many Jason hawks photos' and then reposts them!)


----------



## Davidinho

Darryl said:


> Warsaw might be the the most photographed place on earth these days lol


Not quite what you are referring to, yet very insightful
Most Instagrammable places in the world in 2020


----------



## Skabbymuff

Not seen those Jason Hawks photos of London before, Stunning. The amazing thing about them is each one misses out loads of the London skyline. Can't see the Shard or any of the many other clusters in any of them, yet they still look amazing.


----------



## A.Whiskey

Darryl said:


> Warsaw might be the the most photographed place on earth these days lol


Not Paris?


----------



## Darryl

Davidinho said:


> Not quite what you are referring to, yet very insightful
> Most Instagrammable places in the world in 2020


Cool. I've been to so many of them it makes me feel I've really seen a lot of this world despite us all feeling so isolated now during this damned pandemic. I was expecting to see Warsaw on the list though.


----------



## Skabbymuff

Moscow's new skyline is crazy I love it. Although not as expansive as Londons, its core cluster is just so impressive to me. Many don't like the buildings, I find them super-futuristic, they are great and make for perfect photos


----------



## Darhet

Skabbymuff said:


> Moscow's new skyline is crazy I love it. Although not as expansive as Londons, its core cluster is just so impressive to me. Many don't like the buildings, I find them super-futuristic, they are great and make for perfect photos


Exactly, it is the first in Europe.
My list:Moscow, Paris, London, Frankfurt, Warsaw, Rotterdam, Istanbul, Vienna, Madrid, Milan, Manchester, Barcelona, Benidrome, Bratislava, The Hague, Amsterdam, Naples, Tallinn, Vilnius, Riga, Lyon, Helsinki, Monaco,Essen, Prague,Utrecht, Sofia, Bukarest, St Petersburg, Wrocław, Malmo,Berlin,Cologne, Leeuwarden, Katowice,Santa Cruz, Spijkenisse , Bilbao,Gdynia,Valencia ,Brno...


----------



## latawiec

citysquared said:


> View attachment 1289787
> 
> 
> The Shard is probably the most beautiful modern skyscraper anywhere, but it is not without precedent. I think the Transamerica Pyramid by William Pereira is its inspiration.


----------



## JeffM

citysquared said:


> View attachment 1289787
> 
> 
> The Shard is probably the most beautiful modern skyscraper anywhere, but it is not without precedent. I think the Transamerica Pyramid by William Pereira is its inspiration.



Where is this ??


----------



## Mr.D00p

Cujas said:


> Do we need to have the same Jason Hawckes pictures every day?


Do we need to have the same French Jealousy every time they're posted?


----------



## JeffM

I can't separate London Paris and Moscow .. 

Is Warsaw better than Frankfurt now ?? 

Not much Istanbul on here so difficult to include .. 

Also Rotterdam is appearing less on here .. 

Is Warsaw the new Rotterdam on here ? 

1. London
2. Moscow/Paris
3. Frankfurt
4. Warsaw
5. Rotterdam
6. Istanbul.. (Could be higher but where are the pics ?)
7. I dont know now lol


----------



## der muttt

Stratford--Another one of London's growing clusters-








/DSC07755 by Geogregor*, on Flickr 

!--Moscow
2--London
3--Frankfurt
4--Madrid
5--Paris.


----------



## Axelferis

I N S T A P A R I S













__
http://instagr.am/p/CMsYRLaFKEF/











__
http://instagr.am/p/CM0AThNMqDt/











__
http://instagr.am/p/CM5ag69oYZs/












__
http://instagr.am/p/CM4gFS3s7fS/












__
http://instagr.am/p/CNIi96pMMMd/


















Ettore RIVA on Instagram: "Vue sur les Toits de Paris et La Défense depuis #Montmartre❤️❤️!! . #parisladefense #paris #parigi #ladefense #walkerinparis #paris_focus_on #toitsdeparis #parissansmoderation #parismaville #nikonfr #igersparis #hello_france #secretsdeparis #france4dreams #paris_vacations #parisfranceofficial #ladefense92 #novotelladefense #melialadefense"


Ettore RIVA shared a post on Instagram: "Vue sur les Toits de Paris et La Défense depuis #Montmartre❤️❤️!! . #parisladefense #paris #parigi #ladefense #walkerinparis #paris_focus_on #toitsdeparis #parissansmoderation #parismaville #nikonfr #igersparis #hello_france #secretsdeparis #france4dreams...




www.instagram.com

































Tatiana Liccia on Instagram: "Check what i see... 💜 #france #paris #city #cityscape #toureiffel #eiffeltower #eiffelofficielle #sunset #puestadesol #coucherdesoleil #moodygrams #visualambassadors #visualmobs #streets_vision #creativeoptic #citykillerz #rooftop #beautifuldestinations #wonderful_places #parisjetaime #parismonamour #hello_france #super_france #loves_paris #paris_focus_on #airfrance"


Tatiana Liccia shared a post on Instagram: "Check what i see... 💜 #france #paris #city #cityscape #toureiffel #eiffeltower #eiffelofficielle #sunset #puestadesol #coucherdesoleil #moodygrams #visualambassadors #visualmobs #streets_vision #creativeoptic #citykillerz #rooftop...




www.instagram.com



















Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## cardiff




----------



## der muttt

"UH OH!" ^ ☹


----------



## JamesC

London wins by miles, best in europe.


----------



## madmax1982

Collective onanism, lol.


----------



## Dmitriy1815

*Moscow

















*


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam








by @DoubleORoos on Twitter










by Bewoners Casa Nova on Facebook











by @DeZalmhaven on Twitter


----------



## KlausDiggy




----------



## madmax1982

Paris


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Moscow:*








Evening Moscow by Victor Prokhorov on 500px.com


----------



## IThomas

*Milan *
Exclusive photos - Views from the Vertical Nest / Unipol Tower 
































































Andrea Cherchi

***








Francesco Langiulli








Francesco Langiulli








Paolo Marchesi








Francesco Langiulli​


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Moscow:*
Russia. Moscow Kremlin and full moon. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*
April - Towards London (4 of 12) by Dominic Murtagh, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Amsterdam:*
The Financial Mile Amsterdam by John Post, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff




----------



## Skabbymuff

The skyline shot of London a handful above from Epsom Downs doesn't even include Canary Wharf, imagine if it did! Is it possible to see this from here (I've not been personally)?


----------



## Pyrek1

Small skyline of Katowice. Source: Facebook


----------



## madmax1982

Paris - La Défense


----------



## Union Man

A Chicagoan said:


> *London:*
> April - Towards London (4 of 12) by Dominic Murtagh, on Flickr


Incredible to think this photo is taken around 24km (15mi) away from the City cluster. The Nine Elms cluster on the left is starting to have a major impact on the skyline now, and there are still 5/6 skyscrapers over 150m+ yet to built in the cluster. I took this photo 7 years ago when St George Wharf Tower (181m) was the solitary skyscraper, the whole area was just a scattered building site - and still is.

DSCN0454 by UnionMan, on Flickr


----------



## der muttt

when I saw that photo my brain just assumed that it was Canary Wharf on the left. Apparently London now has more tall buildings than all but 3 American cities.NYC, Chicago and Houston?

!. Moscow
2. Canary Wharf.
3. Frankfurt
4, The City (London)
5. Rotterdam.
6. Paris.
7. Madrid
8. Warsaw
9. Benidorm
10, Nine Elms (London)


----------



## Darhet

1.London
2.London
3.London
4.London
5
and surprise London


der muttt said:


> when I saw that photo my brain just assumed that it was Canary Wharf on the left. Apparently London now has more tall buildings than all but 3 American cities.NYC, Chicago and Houston?


No. Buildings over 100 meters , f.ex:
Londyn 74, San Francisco 82, Los Angeles 90

My second list
1 Moscow
2. Paris
3. Frankfurt
4, London
5. Warsaw Wola
5. Warsaw Sródmieście
6. Warsaw Ochota
7. Madrid
8. Rotedram


----------



## jackwis

I changed my mind
1. Paris
2. Frankfurt/Warsaw
3. Moscow
4. Milan
5. Rotterdam/manchester
6. London
7. Benidorm


----------



## der muttt

Darhet buildings over 150m.

London has 37, LA 19

This is a skyscraper forum not a Soviet Commie block forum.


----------



## jakuber

1. London - I think it's just gorgeous, multiple clusters and some of my favourite european's skyscrapers
2. Moscow - it generally looks great, but MIBC needs a mid rise skyscrapers around it 
3. Warsaw/Frankfurt - they are pretty similar so I would have a hard time separating them
4. Paris - for now, it looks a bit boring with too many skyscrapers having similar height, but with Hekla or Link it will get better
5. Manchester
6. Rotterdam
7. Madrird/Instabul
8. Milan


----------



## Darhet

der muttt said:


> Darhet buildings over 150m.
> 
> London has 37, LA 19
> 
> This is a skyscraper forum not a Soviet Commie block forum.


I have no words.

Soviet Commie block hahahah 100 meter buildings. When you start these investigations it scares me.I don't appreciate your British way of thinking.


----------



## Mind the gap_

Blackpool88 said:


> Barcelona is surprisingly decent - I guess people just don't think about skyscrapers when they think of Barcelona because it has so much else going for it - is that district in the background [email protected]?


There are two clusters

*Diagonal Mar* (Residential-Hotel cluster)




























*[email protected]* (Tech Office cluster)





























Both


----------



## Union Man

I'm always surprised by the fact there's only one skyscraper in La Défense above 200m. The addition of The Link, Helka and Sisters will be a much welcomed addition to the skyline - even more so than Hermitage. The 200m+ additions will most likely put Paris ahead of Frankfurt, although the Four towers being built in Innenstadt could make the choice even harder.


----------



## anubis1234

gstark0 said:


> I have to admit, I really like Baku, which isn't really posted here but looks somehow distinctive. Since my last ranking I also started appreciating Moscow a bit more, it now ranks higher for me.
> 
> *1. London* - No competition at all. I love how organic it looks, that contrast between old and new. London has something to show even outside Europe.
> 
> ...................
> 
> *2. Moscow* - Mixed feelings, I love Mercury City Tower which looks super futuristic. However some of the towers look a bit cheap and the skyline as a whole lacks a few lower skyscrapers.
> 
> *3. Frankfurt & Warsaw* - Difficult choice, pretty much on par now. I'm really wondering how Varso will look like once the facade is finished. Zlota 44 and Warsaw Spire (which is kinda love it or hate it I guess) are my favourites in Warsaw so far.
> 
> *4. Paris* - Most likely one of the most elegant full-scale skylines in the world! I think it lacks a bit better designed facades but I'm not 100% sure what's the source of monotony here. Looking forward to see Tour Hekla and The Link. However, I hate the planned Hermitage towers, hopefully they won't be built.
> 
> *5. Milan* - Similiar to Paris in some ways, beautiful designs (even more beautiful than Paris imho), great quality but lacks density.
> 
> ...................
> 
> *5. Rotterdam & Manchester *- To be honest, I don't like De Zalmhaven. Looks a bit like those ugly Russian/Ukrainian modern apartament buildings. On the other hand, I fell in love with De Rotterdam!
> 
> *6. Madrid *- Nice height but super boring designs.
> 
> *7. Istambul - *It would be so much higher on my list if it didn't have pretty dull towers scattered around like in Cities Skylines.
> 
> *8. The Hague
> 9. Baku
> 10. Brussels & Amsterdam *- Brussels looks more elegant, Amsterdam more unique (especially Valley, which is outstanding!)


POLISH TROLL ALERT I REPEAT POLISH TROLL
He put paris lower than warsaw. He also hate the planned Hermitage towers, how he can attack paris like this? such a troll!
This polish troll also have belgian flag on profile to to outsmart us but trust me this is poliSh TroLL !1


----------



## jackwis

gstark0 said:


> 100% agreed. There's nothing wrong with pride, but clearly attacking other's opinions every few pages is disgusting and you don't see discussions like this on e.g North American forum, it's annoying regardless if it's coming from French, Polish, British or Russian trolls. And the truth is, it's probably never gonna be a peaceful topic, someone always will feel attacked/hurt just because someone had ranked his city lower in a some kind of a ranking. Let's just move on and ignore.


Yeah I agree, let's get back to photos and stop feeding those trolls above lol. Many cool skylines posted here, be it London/Moscow/Warsaw/Frankfurt/Paris (don't attack, no particular order) are something we should all enjoy and not fight between each other lol. I'm sure in 10 years they will be even more spectacular.

Cool picture of Baku:
Baku by Sergey Aleshchenko, on Flickr


----------



## Brisavoinée

Blackpool88 said:


> Barcelona is surprisingly decent - I guess people just don't think about skyscrapers when they think of Barcelona because it has so much else going for it - is that district in the background [email protected]?


That's an ultra zoomed view that make these towers appear taller than they really are though. Barcelona has almost no skyscrapers to speak of, except Torre Agbar. What Barcelona has is mountains, and that's beautiful enough.


----------



## Brisavoinée

Union Man said:


> I'm always surprised by the fact there's only one skyscraper in La Défense above 200m. The addition of The Link, Helka and Sisters will be a much welcomed addition to the skyline - even more so than Hermitage. The 200m+ additions will most likely put Paris ahead of Frankfurt, although the Four towers being built in Innenstadt could make the choice even harder.


It's a purely artificial number. There are many 180-190m skyscrapers at La Défense, and nobody could distinguish them from a 200m skyscraper.

I think people underestimate the height of La Défense in pictures because La Défense has so many skyscrapers and 100+ m high-rise buildings, so they don't "stand out". If any of these skyscrapers was in the middle of Milan or Munich, they would look BIG.

For the record, La Défense has 7 skysrapers as tall or taller than the Turning Torso in Malmö (below), and several more not that far behind the Turning Torso. At La Défense they look "smal" because there is so much height around, but look how they would stand next to normal buildings.


----------



## SASH

Axel76NG said:


> Please dont take this the wrong way but it reminds me of a super modern version of Pyongyang


Since one year it feels as if I live in Pyongyang...Night-time curfew, 1.5 meter society, face masks, timeslot for shopping, PCA tests (you are sick until proven otherwise!), lying, cheating and indoctrinating goverment. 
New Normal = Pyongyang 2.0


----------



## citysquared

Yes these are bad times all over, so what else should we do? Let's be patient and get through this. Our parents and grandparents in Europe went through 5 years of horror and privation during WWII and somehow got through it. We will too, it's almost over. I wouldn't blame government so much....well maybe one or two but for different reasons.


----------



## jakuber

Redzio said:


> Warsaw by @michau


----------



## madmax1982

Union Man said:


> I'm always surprised by the fact there's only one skyscraper in La Défense above 200m. The addition of The Link, Helka and Sisters will be a much welcomed addition to the skyline - even more so than Hermitage. The 200m+ additions will most likely put Paris ahead of Frankfurt, although the Four towers being built in Innenstadt could make the choice even harder.


But Paris isn't only La Défense  And you can add Les jardins de l'arche to the list.


----------



## Union Man

Brisavoinée said:


> It's a purely artificial number. There are many 180-190m skyscrapers at La Défense, and nobody could distinguish them from a 200m skyscraper.
> 
> I think people underestimate the height of La Défense in pictures because La Défense has so many skyscrapers and 100+ m high-rise buildings, so they don't "stand out". If any of these skyscrapers was in the middle of Milan or Munich, they would look BIG.
> 
> For the record, La Défense has 7 skysrapers as tall or taller than the Turning Torso in Malmö (below), and several more not that far behind the Turning Torso. At La Défense they look "smal" because there is so much height around, but look how they would stand next to normal buildings.
> 
> View attachment 1331898


Hmm, 200m isn't necessarily just an arbitrary figure. Being a bit more specific, what I meant by this was - the current La Défense skyline is now becoming a wall of skyscrapers around the same sub-200m, with no clear apex or pinnacle. You could also argue that La Défense only having one 200m skyscraper still manages to compete with, or not that far behind Frankfurt or London skylines. 

So the addition of more 200m skyscrapers will have a greater positive influence on the skyline of La Défense, than the continuation of the current wall effect. Variation in height is key to having a good skyline imo. 

The same mentioned wall effect has now materialised in Canary Wharf, with the proliferation of a number of 200m builds. Without the closure of London City airport, it's hard to ever imagine anything taller than 250m being built there - so a wall effect will continue.

In conclusion - down with wall skylines, give me more apexes and pinnacles aha


----------



## madmax1982

this is Link's site (demolition in progress). Density and variations. Contrary to what a foreigner once said, it's very nice to ride in car on the boulevard circulaire. I'll take a picture from Hekla's site, the density is crazy from there. And then when you leave Link's site to go towards Neuilly & Paris, you arrive on First's feet along with CB21, Alto and Saint-Gobain. There is no picture for that but the view is phenomenal and will be insane with twin towers and the future 3 other highrises.


----------



## A Chicagoan

Skabbymuff said:


> I refuse to believe Los Angeles has more buildings over 100m than London. Apart from the CBD towers (there arent that many) Los Angeles is flat/lowrise for miles in every direction out into the fringes London simply does not work like this, there are tall buildings everywhere, even right out on the fringes. Not sure I trust these statistics sites from my own experience.


Neither CTBUH or SSP list more 100m skyscrapers for LA than London. London has around 90 according to both, while LA has around 75. However, it's not true that LA only has skyscrapers in DTLA, it actually has a lot of non-downtown skyscrapers for a North American city. In addition, DTLA is obviously a much bigger 100m cluster than the City of London, despite looking rather small compared to other American downtowns.

Here's a map of 100m skyscrapers in LA, from SSP:


----------



## KlausDiggy

Union Man said:


> I'm always surprised by the fact there's only one skyscraper in La Défense above 200m. The addition of The Link, Helka and Sisters will be a much welcomed addition to the skyline - even more so than Hermitage. The 200m+ additions will most likely put Paris ahead of Frankfurt, although the Four towers being built in Innenstadt could make the choice even harder.


Frankfurt projects still include Neue Mainzer Straße 57-59 (206 m) and Millennium Tower (260 m +).
In total, with completed buildings, there are eight 200 m skyscrapers.


----------



## Brisavoinée

madmax1982 said:


> it's very nice to ride in car on the boulevard circulaire.


Yeap.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*
London skyline from Alexandra Palace by Alex JD, on Flickr

Canary Wharf and London skyline from Alexandra Palace by Alex JD, on Flickr

Bonus: Compare with LA. You can tell that DTLA is a much larger cluster.
3N9A3154[pano] by Michael Soukup, on Flickr


----------



## Brisavoinée

Having seen both in real life: downtown LA is larger than either the City of London or Canary Wharf, yes. Its skyscrapers are also sleeker and better designed. They didn't try to make bizarre forms just for the sake of it (like WalkieTalkie in London). Its tallest one, the US Bank Tower, is also very beautiful (in fact it's my favorite in the world along with the Bank of China in Hong Kong).


----------



## der muttt

I think you deliberately chose those pictures of London very carefully. I lived in HK and there is no comparison between London/LA and HK , HK is miles out in front but LA is pretty "meh" (LA is "meh" in all respects) and if you put all of London's clusters together....Here is London WITHOUT Canary Wharf--


----------



## A Chicagoan

der muttt said:


> I think you deliberately chose those pictures of London very carefully. I lived in HK and there is no comparison between London/LA and HK , HK is miles out in front but LA is pretty "meh" (LA is "meh" in all respects) and if you put all of London's clusters together....Here is London WITHOUT Canary Wharf--


I didn't choose those pictures to make a comparison, I was going to post them anyway. But when placed side by side with LA, I just realized that both the City of London and Canary Wharf are quite small.


----------



## der muttt

They are both quite small but in other photos they look large. As the minimum height allowed for a skyscraper is 150m it could be said that London has twice as many as LA.


----------



## RokasLT

VILNIUS

Nebula Makers | Facebook


----------



## HaagseHoogbouw

The Hague
DSC01860 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr
DSC01873 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## gstark0

Zürich. Author: @Manolo_B2


----------



## werner10

The Hague in the Low Lands... (can you spot Rotterdam in the distance?)








@Life found this one at: Bron


----------



## madmax1982

Bagnolet - Paris









source :








Photo Mystère #51 : les tours Mercuriales à Bagnolet


Le Monde.fr - 1er site d’information sur l’actualité. Retrouvez ici une info de la thématique Cities du 05 avril 2021 sur le sujet Photo Mystère #51 : les tours Mercuriales à Bagnolet




www.lemonde.fr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Madrid:*








Madrid skyline by Jesus D. Jimenez Re on 500px.com


----------



## Axelferis

P A R I S LA D E F E N S E









Source:flic.kr/p/2jpDQ3W


5️⃣ by Xabier Argazkigintza, sur Flickr










source://flic.kr/p/2j5Q6jG










source://flic.kr/p/2j5x4Yu

Sans titre by ben-senses, sur Flickr

ENCERCLé by nARCOTO, sur Flickr

Golden Defense by EC2015, sur Flickr










source:

__
https://flic.kr/p/2dci5RP

Paris - La Défense by Cyril RIBAULT, sur Flickr


Paris - La Défense by Cyril RIBAULT, sur Flickr​


----------



## KlausDiggy

Best pictures of La Defense.


----------



## New Défense

KlausDiggy said:


> Best pictures of La Defence.


s not c


----------



## KlausDiggy

Oh sorry


----------



## der muttt

^🤣


----------



## Vilatic

*Frankfurt*







[/url]Frankfurt am Main rmain railwaystation after sunset by Reiner Ehlers, on Flickr
Frankfurt Mainufer bei Nacht by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## RokasLT

Biurų priežiūros poreikį Lietuvoje augina tarptautinės įmonės


Tarptautinės nekilnojamojo turto (NT) konsultacijų bendrovės „Newsec“ teikiamų biurų priežiūros paslaugų apimtys didėja – skaičiuojamas dvigubas augimas. Šių paslaugų populiarumas...




www.15min.lt


----------



## Xander

Axelferis said:


> Golden Defense by EC2015, sur Flickr
> 
> ​


This is definitely the best angle of La Défense I've seen. Some angles really don't do it for me, but from here it looks very dense and with varying heights, clearly one of the very best in Europe.


----------



## madmax1982

the view from l'Arc de Triomphe is the one always shown because of the historical axe, but in my opinion, it's the least interesting because it doesnt reflect at all the density and expanse.


----------



## Blackpool88

(Bracing myself for unpopular opinion backlash)

La Defense is a strange beast to me - from certain angles it is clearly one of the best clusters in Europe but for some reason I just don't feel it at street level - I find the urban realm to be totally underwhelming with vast swathes of concrete slabs with buildings popping out without consideration of how they interface with the pedestrianised areas - in addition to this the network of motorways and junctions that weave through it are jarring and detract from the pedestrian experience. The seemingly low-end retail environment is also pretty poor.

I would cite Canary Wharf as a very good example for a modern business district for how they interplay water (river and docks) with a relatively green urban realm and a healthy mix of high end retail, residential developments, bars and restaurants that give it a buzz beyond just the daily rush of commuters.


----------



## Axelferis

I understand your feeling when you quote CW. IMO Canary is the best CBD in Europe. It represents my ideal way of living modern with natural integration of waters which give the feeling to ease the intense urban way of living.

But you compare an old district (LD) which was decided in the 60's to another one (CW) created at the beginning of 90's which has added new elements in the last 7 years.

Urbanism scheme for the next years is to "humanize" LD.
The rings & roads you mention are under transformation for certains of them to make the district better linked.

LD at its basis is a surelevated ground "la dalle" under which you have a lot of spaces unexploited.
Project to reinvent the life underground is on the way by introducing a lot of retails & shopping services following the inspiration of canadian cities.

Don't worry but LD will appoint to be the n°1 european district in the next years.

I repeat some projects are unveiled yet but lot of things will blow out other cities when you compare the scale of this area.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Berlin*


Berlin Potsdamer Platz Panorama by Karlheinz Klingbeil, auf Flickr


Berlin: Potsdamer Platz by Helgoland01, auf Flickr


----------



## Xander

Axelferis said:


> I understand your feeling when you quote CW. IMO Canary is the best CBD in Europe. It represents my ideal way of living modern with natural integration of waters which give the feeling to ease the intense urban way of living.
> 
> But you compare an old district (LD) which was decided in the 60's to another one (CW) created at the beginning of 90's which has added new elements in the last 7 years.
> 
> Urbanism scheme for the next years is to "humanize" LD.
> The rings & roads you mention are under transformation for certains of them to make the district better linked.
> 
> LD at its basis is a surelevated ground "la dalle" under which you have a lot of spaces unexploited.
> Project to reinvent the life underground is on the way by introducing a lot of retails & shopping services following the inspiration of canadian cities.
> 
> Don't worry but LD will appoint to be the n°1 european district in the next years.
> 
> I repeat some projects are unveiled yet but lot of things will blow out other cities when you compare the scale of this area.


Interesting. I agree it needs a lot of humanising. I went there once for a walk around and found it very bleak, but as you mentioned, it did indeed have a very 60s urban planning feel to it. I'd be interested to hear more about the plans to humanise the district. I'm not sure about underground life as a solution though... In Canada it is because of need due to their harsh winters, but it doesn't make for a pleasant experience. I also dislike all the underground retail at CW.


----------



## Dareko

Warsaw:


----------



## JOBINHO

JeffM said:


> I think this look bigger than Canary Wharf


What?


----------



## DocentX

some smaller skylines from Poland :

Gdansk









Wroclaw
















[Wrocław] Panoramy i zdjęcia lotnicze


Raz. Night panorama by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr Dwa. Old Town aerial by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr Trzy. Business Garden Wrocław by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr




www.skyscrapercity.com





Krakow
















Unity Centre


Unity Centre၊ Kraków, Poland .နှစ်သက်သူ ၁,၄၅၃ ဦး · ၆ ဦး ဒီအကြေင်းပြေနေသည် · ၁၅၀ ဦး ဤနေရာတွင် ရှိခဲ့ကြသည် . Unity Centre to największe w Krakowie, wielofunkcyjne centrum biznesowe złożone z 5...




www.facebook.com





Katowice











__ https://www.facebook.com/TomaszKawkafotografiareportazowa/posts/1950377125115440


















[Katowice] Wieżowce KTW [66m i 134m] (al. Roździeńskiego 1)


^^taki, który zapłaci najwięcej za najem :)




www.skyscrapercity.com





Poznan
















[Poznań] Skanska - Nowy Rynek (d. PKS)


Jakiś czas temu na Projekt Inwestor był wywiad z architektem z JEMS. Co prawda wysokości nie zdradził, ale mówił o Bałtyku jako najwyższy punkt i ze nie ma potrzeby go przebić. Sam Bałtyk jest ok 7m wyżej od PKS, więc wieża pewnie max 74m 😕 Chociaż sam Silver będzie najwyższym punktem, wiec...




www.skyscrapercity.com





Lodz
























Paweł Augustyniak - Fotografia


Paweł Augustyniak - Fotografia၊ Łódź .နှစ်သက်သူ ၁၀,၁၇၀ ဦး · ၂၂၀ ဦး ဒီအကြေင်းပြေနေသည် . Paweł Augustyniak 602450900 [email protected] www.pawelaugustyniak.pl




www.facebook.com


----------



## marcobruls

why yall gotta pick on my town :*( bunch of skylineshaming bullies around here


----------



## vincent1746

*Paris / la Défense *






















































































































Vincent Montcuit


----------



## IThomas

M I L A N O








Paul Pablo








Mario D'Angelo








Milano Skyline








Francesco Langiulli








Alberto Fanelli








Ale Muiesan​...The bit*h is coming to town 



>


----------



## isaidso

Matheoo said:


> I love this commie block in the middle of it


To each their own.


----------



## Tyron

*Frankfurt*

IMG06734fl by Adrian Under, on Flickr

IMG06754fl by Adrian Under, on Flickr

IMG03681mosaiik by Adrian Under, on Flickr

IMG02462fl by Adrian Under, on Flickr

IMG05296fl by Adrian Under, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

Skyline seen from Main-Neckar-Brücke, Frankfurt, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


Panoramic view of the Frankfurt skyline seen from Malerblick, Kronberg, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## Davidinho

Moscow








Andrey Moshkarov


----------



## Darryl

Tyron said:


> *Frankfurt*
> 
> IMG02462fl by Adrian Under, on Flickr


The Frankfurt train station is so cool. One of my favorites along with Antwerp, Berlin Hauptbahnhof, Leipzig, Zurich, and London St Pancras.


----------



## Amen

Moscow


----------



## werner10

Rotterdammers don’t mind. Its just an opinion.... and we’ve got to move on!









by @jdg81











by @jdg81











by @Raymond Swaep


----------



## gstark0

Warsaw. Source.


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

vincent1746 said:


> *Paris / la Défense *


One of the best LD shots I've seen, looks absolutely immense.


----------



## Axelferis

Amen said:


> Moscow


The metro transport footage seems to be Tokyo. Is there an aerian metro passing the Moscow's CBD?


----------



## Davidinho

Axelferis said:


> The metro transport footage seems to be Tokyo. Is there an aerian metro passing the Moscow's CBD?


Yes That's Tokyo Monorail. Moscow Monorail is far from MIBC. However some city rail lines pass by MIBC.


----------



## Darhet

Gdynia, Tricity


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Vitoria-Gasteiz, Spain:*
Azul by eitb.eus, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Moscow:*








View of the city from Sparrow Hills by Nick Bo on 500px.com


----------



## der muttt

London Nine Elms to City.










. J Coffey Group #construction #concrete.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*








River sunset II by Roberto Angioni on 500px.com


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Several clusters in eastern *Paris* :
































































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## erdnisloed

Promenade on 11/04/2021 at La Défense, following the circular boulevard North, just before twilight.
That's not a skyline, but I post it there because the tourists don't know that the towers are more visible from the boulevard :

Beginning with Alto tower (left) :
IMG_5869 by Jeannette MICHEL, sur Flickr

IMG_5870 by Jeannette MICHEL, sur Flickr

With First :
IMG_5871 by Jeannette MICHEL, sur Flickr

D2 in the middle :
IMG_5873 by Jeannette MICHEL, sur Flickr

Back of Melia hotel (Spanish), in the middle :
IMG_5877 by Jeannette MICHEL, sur Flickr

Saint-Gobain :
IMG_5874 by Jeannette MICHEL, sur Flickr

IMG_5879 by Jeannette MICHEL, sur Flickr

Aurore, in works :
IMG_5881 by Jeannette MICHEL, sur Flickr

Euronext :
IMG_5882 by Jeannette MICHEL, sur Flickr

Dexia :
IMG_5883 by Jeannette MICHEL, sur Flickr

From Dexia to Total and the top of T1 tower :
IMG_5884 by Jeannette MICHEL, sur Flickr

Fire brigade in the low building on the right :
IMG_5911 by Jeannette MICHEL, sur Flickr

Carpe Diem :
IMG_5885 by Jeannette MICHEL, sur Flickr

Majunga in the slot :
IMG_5889 by Jeannette MICHEL, sur Flickr

A German thing : vegetalised bench-solar pannel... before Eqho :
IMG_5890 by Jeannette MICHEL, sur Flickr

Cœur Défense :

IMG_5895 by Jeannette MICHEL, sur Flickr

Enfilade of towers, eastward :
IMG_5894 by Jeannette MICHEL, sur Flickr by Jeannette MICHEL, sur Flickr


IMG_5893 by Jeannette MICHEL, sur Flickr

7 towers in a row :

IMG_5898 by Jeannette MICHEL, sur Flickr

IMG_5899 by Jeannette MICHEL, sur Flickr


----------



## LinkD-2ME

^^^ La Defense is spoilt for choice on the many skyscrapers they have.


----------



## Axelferis

What a density in LD


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Moscow:*








Moscow-city by Gr GHS on 500px.com


----------



## JeffM

A Chicagoan said:


> lol



LA tho lol


----------



## PskylL

Paris


----------



## Laurensvdv

anubis1234 said:


> I dont why this prashe is so common "skyscrapers in Rotterdam are not the most interesting when it comes to the shape, BUT WHEN IT COMES TO THE QUALITY THEY ARE WORLDS TOP" when u look closer most of them are poor not only in shape but also they don't compensate for quality, and im no talking that they are low quality, but for sure this mythical "Rotterdams skyscrapers are ultra quality" is an abuse.


The quality is good. Probably on par or maybe even better than warsaw.

You can't really see it in the pictures but the cladding on these buildings looks great.

A good example is de zalmhaven. The design may look a bit boring but it's clad in some beautiful spanish marble and when the sun hits it directly you can see it reflect the light.

I really don't understand what point you're trying to make here.


----------



## Skabbymuff

Warsaw is steaming up the league tables like a madman on steroids! Great to see so much development.


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam








Source: Prijs 2021 by Ossip












by @Michiel



A small piece survived the destruction of the Second World War. Hence this is also Rotterdam:








By @Raymond Swaep


But we had to move on... so the city was rebuilt after the World War:








Source: Koninklijke Luchtmacht











Source: Koninklijke Luchtmacht


----------



## mlody89

wow!
I really like it😍


----------



## bonquiqui

Moscow and London are just killing it


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Ankara:*








Drone shots of residences and tall apartments - Nature meets the city by Argun Konuk on 500px.com


----------



## IThomas

M I L A N O








Paul Pablo








Mauro Barisione








Marco De Bigontina








Marco De Bigontina








Marco De Bigontina








Marco De Bigontina








Elena Galimberti








Andrea Cherchi​


----------



## Vilatic

*Rotterdam
Maashaven Rotterdam by Theo Lagendijk, on Flickr*


----------



## erdnisloed

LinkD-2ME said:


> ^^^ La Defense is spoilt for choice on the many skyscrapers they have.


You can't find that elsewhere in La Défense, except a smaller portion around Majunga (South of LD). You can see a little of it in the above post of PskyIL (1st on this page).
And a second one, is just North of T1 tower (itself North of Grande Arche).

For example this, around Majunga (on the top right), by night :
DSCF9070 by erdnisloed, sur Flickr

DSCF9071 by erdnisloed, sur Flickr

DSCF9072 by erdnisloed, sur Flickr

There are as well some older concrete buildings of the 1960ies in La Défense, but I avoided them... carefully in my photos. 😁

Another interesting part of La Défense, where tourists never go too, is the new middle rise district in the making, behind (West) of the Grande Arche :
So, the new FarWest... of La Défense. 
A tower is now built there (Archipel, for Vinci), then perhaps the higher Jardins de l'Arche tower.

I've made a report for those interested in this district, in 2 successive posts, below :
As I precise in the first post, all this is, believe it or not, in a *communist*... municipality (since WWII). Yes there are some in France, and I don't really care !  :









92 - T4 | NANTERRE


Des batiments tout droit sortis des années 60.




www.skyscrapercity.com












92 - T4 | NANTERRE


Des batiments tout droit sortis des années 60.




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## grngmdn

*London

































































































*

source: @sebastianjphotography @tmnikonian @londondisclosure @londonviewpoints @jasonhawkes


----------



## erdnisloed

^^ The last time I went to London I remember that nothing was built between Tower Bridge and the round building of the mayor, neither the Shard !

^^ Milano CBD is nice and so green !
Some joked about the condom like (but nice) towers of Nouvel in Barcelona and Doha, but you beat him :
you've got what it contains..., with this curved tower ! 👀🐰
(Mi manca tanto la bella Italia !)
Erdni 🦇


----------



## Dal Bo

erdnisloed said:


> Some joked about the condom like (but nice) towers of Nouvel in Barcelona and Doha, but you beat him :
> you've got what it contains..., with this curved tower ! 👀🐰
> (Mi manca tanto la bella Italia !)
> Erdni 🦇


we have been showing things shamelessly for millennia ;D!


----------



## IThomas

M I L A N O








F. Lanotte








Davide Galloni








Davide Galloni








Davide Galloni








Unipol








Davide Galloni








Davide Galloni
















ice-pick​


----------



## Davidinho

Cyberpunk aesthetics in Moscow





























Andrey Moshkarov


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*








Greenwich Views by Jon Herbert on 500px.com


----------



## werner10

In the meantime in Utrecht there is only one rule: constructions higher than the 14th century Domtower (112m) are strictly forbidden in the city center for centuries to come. Its basically the same conservatism as can be seen in Amsterdam btw... Here's the Domtower:








by @AyiaDiamond on Twitter


Its irrational off course. But than again, people are irrational. Although, I must say there is a 140m proposal in the outskirts of the city. But that project is still unsure.
So, that leaves us with this as a result...








_DSC2602 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr











Source: Dannis van de heiden, on Facebook











Source: Dannis van de heiden, on Facebook


----------



## vincent1746

*Paris La Défense* from Levallois bridge :






















































































































Vincent Montcuit


----------



## Tyron

*Frankfurt*

by dronestagram

















Source: Arne Dedert/dpa/









Source


----------



## RokasLT

*Vilnius
















Augusto Didžgalvio fotografija


Augusto Didžgalvio fotografija, Вильнюс. Отметки "Нравится": 9 745 · Обсуждают: 60. Profesionaliai fotografuoju nuo 2007 metų. Pagrindinės kryptys - reportažinė, taikomoji fotografija. Mano darbo...




www.facebook.com




*


----------



## A Chicagoan

werner10 said:


> In the meantime in Utrecht there is only one rule: constructions higher than the 14th century Domtower (112m) are strictly forbidden in the city center for centuries to come. Its basically the same conservatism as can be seen in Amsterdam btw... Here's the Domtower:


100m+ is pretty impressive for the 14th century!


----------



## KlausDiggy

A Chicagoan said:


> 100m+ is pretty impressive for the 14th century!


At that time there were already some churches with this height.

List of tallest church buildings


----------



## Bonus1

*Warsaw







*








Forum Polskich Wieżowców - Skyscrapercity | Facebook


Międzynarodowe forum internetowe, na którym są opisywane i komentowane najnowsze inwestycje (planowane i w budowie). W tematyce forum zawiera się m.in. urbanistyka, w tym architektura miast oraz...




www.facebook.com

























PolandOnAir.com - wyjątkowe prezenty z Polski.


Sklep dla tych, którzy kochają Polskę! Wejdź na www.polandonair.com - eleganckie pamiątki, prezenty z Polski, autorskie fotoobrazy, zdjęcia z lotu ptaka, które odmienią Twoje wnętrze.




polandonair.com


----------



## der muttt

Salisbury Cathedral-13th century 123m










Spire 63m. Prototype for all skyscraper of Polska., favourite tourist attraction of Putin spy.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Lincoln Cathedral | 159.7 m (524 ft) | 1311*


Model with Spires, Lincoln Cathedral by Aidan McRae Thomson, auf Flickr


----------



## werner10

What furthermore is remarkable is the age of the cathedral of Trier, Germany...


----------



## IThomas

A Chicagoan said:


> 100m+ is pretty impressive for the 14th century!


Some other examples:


> Cremona - Torrazzo (113 m), 11th century
> It now hosts a "vertical museum" dedicated to time-measuring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bologna - Torre degli Asinelli (100 m), 12th century
> In the Middle Ages, there were hundreds of them. Today, the tallest one is this one. Families built these towers to show their financial/social/political strenght.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Gimignano - In the Middle Age, there were 72 towers. Today remains only 14 of them, but the tallest one is 54 m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florence - Duomo, 114 m (13th-15th century) and the Campanile di Giotto, 85 m (14th century). Original design of the Campanile was 122 m.
> As for the Duomo, until the development of new construction materials in modern era, the Duomo had the world's largest dome. However, it remains the largest brick dome ever constructed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florence, Torre di Palazzo Vecchio/Palazzo della Signoria (95 m) - 13th century.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siena, Torre del Mangia (102 m) above the Palazzo Pubblico - 14th century.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venice, Campanile di San Marco (100 m) - 10-15th century


----------



## nortonshuh

Frankfurt









Source: Jörg Emich, Fotocommunity


----------



## citysquared

I forgot that Frankfurt has a tower with skypod. Looking at above I can confidently say that Frankfurt's skyline surpasses Warsaw's, but Warsaw is changing quickly.


----------



## KlausDiggy

Frankfurt can still compete.

With Millennium Towers (260m, 150m+), Four (233m, 178m, 125m, 105m), NMS 57-59 (206m), Das Präsidium (175m) there are more than enough projects.




nortonshuh said:


> frankfurt


source ?


----------



## jackwis

citysquared said:


> I forgot that Frankfurt has a tower with skypod. Looking at above I can confidently say that Frankfurt's skyline surpasses Warsaw's, but Warsaw is changing quickly.


To each his own. Imho they are very similiar and I'd rank them at the same place. Both have better and worse angles.


----------



## jakuber

Frankfurt is better in the terms of height, from some perpsectives it looks denser. It also looks more americanish which is a good thing for me. And Messeturm always looks great.

But for me, Warsaw looks better in the night and I like that from the south east you can clearly see 2 clusters that are dominated by the two tallest buildings in the city, like in this photo










A photo of the third (or to be honest - third and fourth) cluster 



deamon82 said:


>


----------



## der muttt

https://twitter.com/CanaryWharfGrp


----------



## werner10

Density in the city nearby the river Rotte precisely at the point where once there was a dam...








P4241086 by 010, on Flickr











P4241076 by 010, on Flickr












by @jb_nl












By @HaagseHoogbouw


----------



## ILTarantino

Lyon (FR):
Are there plans to demolish that ugly blocks?


----------



## Pitchoune

One forumer from the Brussels section could get in a crane and take a picture of the Brussels spread skyline :












Cyril vandermosten said:


> J’ai pu monter dans la grue avec le grutier j’ai pris quelques photos !😁
> View attachment 1403535


----------



## Tyron

*Frankfurt - Sachsenhausen








*
Source: FR, Christoph Boeckheler


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

ILTarantino said:


> Lyon (FR):
> Are there plans to demolish that ugly blocks?
> View attachment 1404042


Nop, they are listed buildings as they are one of the only remains of La Part-Dieu original scheme, back in the 50's / 60's, as well as the best examples of modernist architecture in the city, which follows Le Corbusier's principles. They were designed by the swiss architect Jean Zumbrunnen (which was a disciple of Le Corbusier), hence their names "Barres Zumbrunnen".


----------



## Cujas

La Defense by Cyril


----------



## hipi(sk)

Bratislava:








source: www.adamkovac.com
from his FB page:








Bratislava photogallery


Bratislava photogallery, Братислава. Отметки "Нравится": 6 286 · Обсуждают: 236. Fotografie Bratislavy očami Nepočujúcich bratov Mateja a Adama Kováča. Budeme pridávať zaujímavé fotografie a panorámy...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Davidinho

ZeusUpsistos said:


> Nop, they are listed buildings as they are one of the only remains of La Part-Dieu original scheme, back in the 50's / 60's, as well as the best examples of modernist architecture in the city, which follows Le Corbusier's principles. They were designed by the swiss architect Jean Zumbrunnen (which was a disciple of Le Corbusier), hence their names "Barres Zumbrunnen".


Off-topic for lovers of architecture. Le Corbusier is the father of commieblocks, the person who was actively designing projects in Soviet Moscow and who influenced Soviet modernism and constructivism. But he himself was influenced by some early modernism/constructivism including Narkomfin House which was successfully renovated last year. The building in Lyon also needs renovation.


----------



## redcode

*Rotterdam*

Park Hoge en Lage Bergsebos Rotterdam by Nico Looijen, trên Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

Frankfurt

20210422_201630[1] by Inci Akar, auf Flickr

DSC09471-1-1 by Andreas, auf Flickr

Gewitter über Frankfurt by olyped, auf Flickr

20210422_202720[1] by Inci Akar, auf Flickr

DSC09453-1-1 by Andreas, auf Flickr

Götheplatz at night by Emmi, auf Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Canary Wharf*

Canary Wharf from Greenwich Park by Matt Brown, trên Flickr


----------



## Axelferis

French-Polish_Man67 said:


> I start to think that Paris' skyline is really impressive, but that the French Forum sucks at advertising it well. Paris has so many skyscrapers, but always failed to impress me.
> 
> Fortunately, now finally there are better pictures of Paris, showing the skyline in better angles


I don't know in wich planet you were living for the last years 🤭


----------



## Trademarc

*The Hague - Den Haag*


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

Vienna over the last few months.












































Last two pictures taken by wheel80ie and cloud-city, the ones before taken by myself.


----------



## CotCat

Rzeszów (Poland of course)


----------



## ElViejoReino

* MADRID







*


----------



## Sadam95

*London*


----------



## der muttt

London--











Vauxhall by Archoptical, on Flickr


----------



## Darhet

Warsaw









deamon82









deamon82









Panocars - Fotografia Reklamowa











REDHATT









REDHATT









Go to Warsaw


----------



## Cujas

*Paris - La Défense*

@Cujas Photo taken yesterday from the Mont Valérien


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

Panoramic of Greenwich &amp; Dovklands, London. by Rick Francis, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*
Blue by Ross Farnham, on Flickr


----------



## jakuber

Warsaw by @cotinus


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Paris*
















*







*
























































































Arthur Weidmann​


----------



## A Chicagoan

The skyline of Paris XIII is really impressive! It feels more like a Middle Eastern skyline than European.


----------



## hipi(sk)

Bratislava 

source:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CNsVgZxACZe/










































Slovak Police promo:










Bonus:


----------



## JeffM

A Chicagoan said:


> The skyline of Paris XIII is really impressive! It feels more like a Middle Eastern skyline than European.


That's because it wasn't bombed in both wars like London or Berlin.


----------



## Bonus1

*Warsaw*
















Forum Polskich Wieżowców - Skyscrapercity | Facebook


Międzynarodowe forum internetowe, na którym są opisywane i komentowane najnowsze inwestycje (planowane i w budowie). W tematyce forum zawiera się m.in. urbanistyka, w tym architektura miast oraz...




www.facebook.com


----------



## madmax1982

Paris XIII









Source :








Tours DUO on LinkedIn: Film DUO Avril 2021 | 12 comments


Ici à #Paris avec #DUO, se construit notre avenir! Les travaux de gros œuvre sont terminés. Plusieurs centaines de compagnons se sont relayés pour faire de… | 12 comments on LinkedIn




www.linkedin.com


----------



## vincent1746

*Paris* East side :






























































































































































































Vincent Montcuit


----------



## jakuber

Warsaw, Wola district


----------



## Brisavoinée

La Défense emerging from the jungle. I took these pictures last Sunday.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Mannheim:*
Mannheim Skyline by Thomas (Lolka), on Flickr


----------



## grngmdn

*London* 



































































































sources: @sebastianjphotography @antbuchet @tmnikonian @harrisdrophotography @jasonhawkes


----------



## Matheoo

grngmdn said:


> *London*
> View attachment 1426958
> 
> 
> View attachment 1426961
> 
> 
> View attachment 1426963
> 
> 
> View attachment 1426969
> 
> 
> View attachment 1426972
> 
> 
> View attachment 1426974
> 
> 
> View attachment 1426980
> 
> 
> View attachment 1426981
> 
> 
> View attachment 1426984
> 
> 
> View attachment 1427008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sources: @sebastianjphotography @antbuchet @tmnikonian @harrisdrophotography @jasonhawkes


OMG!!!


----------



## fadeout

Warsaw
*REDHATT*









Blazd








REDHATT


----------



## jakuber

grngmdn said:


> *London*
> View attachment 1426958
> 
> 
> View attachment 1426961
> 
> 
> View attachment 1426963
> 
> 
> View attachment 1426969
> 
> 
> View attachment 1426972
> 
> 
> View attachment 1426974
> 
> 
> View attachment 1426980
> 
> 
> View attachment 1426981
> 
> 
> View attachment 1426984
> 
> 
> View attachment 1427008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sources: @sebastianjphotography @antbuchet @tmnikonian @harrisdrophotography @jasonhawkes


OMFG, London is just a next level, totally higher league than the rest of Europe (maybe expect for Moscow)


----------



## Darhet

*Warsaw*









Jacek Golaszewski


----------



## Darhet

*Katowice- Silesian metropolitan area. *









Paweł Krzemiński












Katowice z lotu ptaka


----------



## Davidinho

grngmdn said:


> *London*
> sources: @sebastianjphotography @antbuchet @tmnikonian @harrisdrophotography @jasonhawkes


some of the pics deserve separate posts!


----------



## Cujas

AndrewCol said:


> Debates on this forum are more violent than boxing hahaha and it's free to watch!


The only difference is that boxing is intended to finish at the end of the match... this debat...well it is sometimes long ...


----------



## mlody89

Warszawa


----------



## der muttt

Indiana?


----------



## New Défense

*Paris - La Défense :
















@colorsofspring*


----------



## 4miGO!!!

Kyonexe said:


> View attachment 1382548





oltemont said:


> Высокие Крыши Москвы! | VK
> 
> 
> Самое свободное урбанистическое сообщество.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vk.com


Moscow nowadays. Go, Russia, go! I can see Shanghai and Guangzhou around the corner. 😝😝😝


----------



## Cujas

Paris and La Defense from, well, the ISS!

By Thomas Pesquet 🍑


----------



## Davidinho

This is a short video about Headliner district where a lot of different panoramas of Moscow can be seen.


----------



## werner10

We all know what is happening in Moscow, Warsaw, Milan or Rotterdam... But what is happening is lesser known European cities like Eindhoven or Aarhus or Kaunas or Bordeaux or Hannover or Gand or Bradford or - you name it! The continent is full of them....

So here is Eindhoven - a typical former industrial town in transition:








Source: Tobias Clicks












source: [foto's]


----------



## Tyron

*Leipzig - Germany*









*Source*


----------



## Vedymin

Brussels 30/04/2021








Source: Florian Tatar


----------



## gstark0

Darhet said:


> *Katowice- Silesian metropolitan area. *
> View attachment 1427433


Damn, that skyscraper looks awesome!  Reminds me of BIG's design for 2WTC.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Frankfurt:*
Frankfurt Sunrise by gsphoto.ffm, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*








London in Blue & White by Margo Schwartz on 500px.com


----------



## JeffM

A Chicagoan said:


> *Leeds:*
> _DSC5474 by Bob Peters, on Flickr



Looks like a Russian city.


----------



## Darhet

*Gdańsk/Tricity*









Alex Snaps Colours


*Wrocław








*
Alex Snaps Colours


----------



## Darhet

*Warsaw*








Bonus1









Bonus1









Mr_PE










Redzio









kafarek









kafarek


----------



## redcode

*Warsaw*

modernist housing estate &quot;Behind the iron gate&quot; now! by Robert Woźniak, trên Flickr

W by Robert Woźniak, trên Flickr


----------



## gstark0

Darhet said:


> *Gdańsk/Tricity*
> View attachment 1438458


Un peu comme Lyon


----------



## vincent1746

*Paris / La Défense :*


































































































































































































































Vincent Montcuit


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*

Frankfurt Sunrise by gsphoto.ffm, trên Flickr


----------



## Cujas

anubis1234 said:


> i would love to see comparison number of skyscrapers in relation to population, gdp etc but im to lazy to do it


I’am too lazy too, but my guest is that Warwaw and Franckfurt would win easily


----------



## Davidinho

Cujas said:


> I’am too lazy too, but my guest is that Warwaw and Franckfurt would win easily


Depending on the definition of skyscrapers, Monaco, Reykjavik, Benidorm and some small towns are more likely to win.


----------



## Cujas

Davidinho said:


> Depending on the definition of skyscrapers, Monaco, Reykjavik, Benidorm and some small towns are more likely to win.


Indeed


----------



## der muttt

Gertrud said:


> As viewed in absolute terms, you might be right. In relation to the current population of 8.1 million, skyscraper development is rather moderate.


As it should be when so much of London has to be preserved for one reason or another, otherwise it would look like...Sao Paulo
And its difficult to throw people out of their homes in the UK. the area around Canary Wharf is quite poor with people living quite humble litlle houses. .


----------



## Ares2018

MADRID








Mario Méndez


----------



## madmax1982

It makes no sense to have such a thing in mind considering the age of the cities.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*London







*
© Hufton + Crow​


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Brescia:*
Alba in città by Caterina, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Madrid:*
Noria by eduvalero, on Flickr


----------



## indaco1

Davidinho said:


> Libeskind tower in Milan is second to no one in that category.


Libeskind tower is "melon slice" shaped, not lipstick/zucchini/d*ck. Very different


----------



## GammaHamster

Moscow































































ЖК Headliner


----------



## IThomas

indaco1 said:


> Libeskind tower is "melon slice" shaped, not lipstick/zucchini/d*ck. Very different


Libeskind defined his Milanese highrise a "slice of a Renaissance dome", reinterpreted through the concave shape.
Probably, Filippo Brunelleschi would have liked the pic below 



>


----------



## SamTower

*LONDON*































Justefe on Instagram


----------



## Laurensvdv

Those two towers on the first picture look so simple yet so elegant.


----------



## erdnisloed

Tyron said:


> *Cologne - Germany*
> 
> A night in Köln by Alex, on Flickr
> 
> Cologne Skyline at nigth by patuffel, on Flickr


Tyron, is there a reason why the bridge was built in the axis of the Dom ?


----------



## erdnisloed

mlody89 said:


> Warsaw
> View attachment 1459436


No tramway, this time ! 



der muttt said:


> As it should be when so much of London has to be preserved for one reason or another, otherwise it would look like...Sao Paulo
> And its difficult to throw people out of their homes in the UK. the area around Canary Wharf is quite poor with people living quite humble litlle houses. .


And if you have followed the... 10 years saga of Hermitage towers, you perhaps have discovered that it's even more difficult to throw people out of their home in France, including... *squatters *from not... their home until a modification of the law in... 2018 ! 



leedsloyal said:


> London in a league of its own in Western Europe.


Yes, but for example, since 1972, and during 46 years, there were more towers superior to 100 m in Grand Paris than in London until... May 2018, only 3 years ago ! It was totally ignored by the statistics here, before the creation of Grand Paris only on January 1, 2016. And even that's not sure, after. 



madmax1982 said:


> Je suis pas exactement au bon endroit mais je savais pas où le poster. J'ai tenté un récap complet de la région parisienne. Si quelqu'un a des corrections à apporter.
> 
> U/C
> 1. Hekla - 220m
> 2. Duo 1 - 180m
> (3.) Aurore - 131m (listed in built)
> 3. Duo 2 - 125m
> 4. Vinci HQ - 106m
> 
> Preparation
> 1. Total Link 1 - 242m
> 2. Total Link 2 - 178m
> 
> Approved
> 1. Hermitage Plaza x2 - 320m
> 3. Sisters 1 - 229m
> (4.) Montparnasse - 224m (listed in built)
> 4. Jardins de l'arche - 206m
> 5. Triangle - 177m
> 6. Sisters 2 - 131m
> 
> Proposed
> 1. Charenton - 190m
> 2. ex-Miroirs 1 - 187m / rejected for instance, not enough residences in LD
> 3. Nouvel R Village Vertical - 180m
> 4. ex-Miroirs 2 - 154m / rejected for instance, not enough residences in LD
> 5. ZAC Pleyel Les lumières - up to 150m / number of towers and precise heights unkown
> (6.) Total Michelet - restructuration height unknown / listed in built
> 6. Arbre de vie Créteil - 140m
> 7. Pleyel 2 - 125m
> 8. ex-Miroirs 3 - 101m / rejected for instance, not enough residences in LD
> 9. Nouvel R Tour de Seine - 100m
> 
> Planned
> 1. ex-Signal - around 260m
> 2. Galliéni sector - around 200m ?
> 3. Adria - around 175m extension (listed in built)
> (4.) Ariane - final height renovation unkown (listed in built)
> 4. Bruneseau sector - 120m
> 5. Rose de Cherbourg Lot E - 100m
> 6. Rose de Cherbourg Lot E - 100m
> 7-12. ZAC Bercy-Charenton x5 / compromised
> 
> Built
> 1. First - 231m
> 2. Montparnasse - 209m / 224m lifting approved
> 3. Majunga - 194m
> 4. Total Coupole - 187m
> 5. T1 - 185m
> 6. Granite (Société Générale) - 184m
> 7. CB21 - 179m
> 8. Areva - 178m
> 9. Saint-Gobain - 178m
> 10. D2 - 171m
> 11. Alicante (Société Générale) - 167m
> 12. Chassagne (Société Générale) - 167m
> 13. Trinity - 167m / 151m
> 14. Carpe Diem - 166m
> 15. Coeur Défense - 161m
> 16. Tribunal de Grande Instance (TGI) - 160m
> 17. Alto - 160m
> 18. Egée - 155m
> 19. Adria - 155m / extension planned)
> 20. EDF - 155m
> 21. Ariane - 152m
> 22. Pleyel - 143m / same height lifting approved
> 23. Dexia - 142m
> 24. Eqho - 140m
> 25. Hotel Hyatt - 137m
> 26. Défense 2000 - 136m
> 27. Europlaza - 135m
> 28. Aurore - 131m / extension U/C
> 29. Les Poissons - 128m
> 30.France - 126m
> 31. La Villette - 125m
> 32. Prélude - 123m
> 33. Mercuriales Levant - 122m / same height lifting approved
> 34. Mercuriales Ponant - 122m / same height lifting approved
> 35. Franklin - 120m
> 36. Winterhur - 119m
> 37. Séquoia - 119m
> 38. Total Michelet - 117m / restructuration planned
> 39. Neptune - 117m
> 40. Hotel Pullman Montparnasse - 116m
> 41. Préfecture des Hauts de Seine - 113m
> 42. Super-Italie - 112m
> 43. CGI - 110m
> 44. Résidence du parc Tour 4 - 110m
> 45. Manhattan - 110m
> 46. La Grand Arche - 110m
> 47. Initiale - 109m
> 48. Eve - 109m
> 49. Fugue - 108m
> 50. Giralda - 105m
> 51. Nuages x2 - 105m
> 53. Résidence Antoine et Cléopâtre - 104m
> 54. Anvers - 104m
> 55. Athènes - 104m
> 56. Helsinki - 104m
> 57. Londres - 104m
> 58. Mexico - 104m
> 59. Sappooro - 104m
> 60. Gambetta - 104m
> 61. Cortina - 104m
> 62. Chéops - 103m
> 63. Emblem (Cèdre) - 103m
> 64. Ancône - 102m
> 65. Bologne - 102m
> 66. Ferrare - 102m
> 67. Palerme - 102m
> 68. Ravenne - 102m
> 69. Cantate- 101m
> 70. Landscape - 101m
> 71. Blance - 100m
> 72. Opus 12 - 100m
> 73. CityLights - 100m
> 74. Hôtel Novotel Paris Eiffel - 100m
> 75. Les terrasses Rodin - 100m
> 76. Totem - 100m
> 77. Cristal - 100m
> 78. Sequana - 100m


According to Madmax, since today there are 78+6=*84 *towers of at least 100 m built or under construction in Grand Paris (Links U/C added, since the preparatory demolitions are achieved since 2 days and they have begun to dig), there were *71 *such towers on May 2018 when it was surpassed by London (NB : it lacks 2 on the Paris diagram which says 69 at this date without the Eiffel tower and falsely... only 75 today instead of 84 in fact (against 104 in London without BBC tower) : Diagrams - SkyscraperPage.com).

^^ Solo per gli italiani : la vecchia Brescia è l'unica delle 70 città italiane che ho visitato dove sottolineano sfortunatamente i marciapiedi col "ferro a giunti" come nel centro di Parigi !


----------



## Bonus1

*Warsaw*

skyline








by Kuba24
















Forum Polskich Wieżowców - Skyscrapercity | Facebook


Międzynarodowe forum internetowe, na którym są opisywane i komentowane najnowsze inwestycje (planowane i w budowie). W tematyce forum zawiera się m.in. urbanistyka, w tym architektura miast oraz...




www.facebook.com




















by Krzysiek_Gie








by bronco10








by Wlodek3








by REDHATT
EDIT:








fb


----------



## KlausDiggy

erdnisloed said:


> Tyron, is there a reason why the bridge was built in the axis of the Dom ?


Maybe because of the main station next to the Dom.


----------



## Darhet

*Warsaw*

















DRONE PHOTO SHOW


----------



## Davidinho

Peter








Mikhail Proskalov








Ivan Smelov


----------



## Dareko

Warsaw
source:Facebook


----------



## Mind the gap_

Madrid


By sonosergioe


By gonnieto_foto


By josequilon


----------



## IThomas

*GENOVA*








Dante Massera








Domenico Faraone








Domenico Faraone








Domenico Faraone








Domenico Faraone








Domenico Faraone​


----------



## IThomas

*Vimercate* (a town of 26K inh. in Milan's metro area)








Dani








Mauro Gigli​


----------



## madmax1982

From Montmartre


----------



## lenin

Niebodron


Niebodron၊ Łódź .နှစ်သက်သူ ၁,၃၇၉ ဦး · ၁ ဦး ဒီအကြေင်းပြေနေသည် . Cześć ! Nazywam się Damian Faber. Na stronie znajdziesz fotografie oraz filmy wykonane przeze mnie przy użyciu drona. Zapraszam do...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Darhet

Warsaw


----------



## IThomas

M I L A N O








Expatmominmilan








Mario D'Angelo








Paolo Marchesi








Dimitar Harizanov








J84C








Paolo Marchesi








Dimitar Harizanov








Erosgramm


----------



## Axelferis

This charts says the densest city is Paris (again)


----------



## Dusty Hare

Axelferis said:


> This charts says the densiest city is Paris (again)


That's a niche thing to take pride in, Axel

(And it is densest, although I wish densiest was a word)


----------



## gstark0

Unity Centre in Krakow. Modern Art-Deco skyscraper.
IMG_0550 by PrismusArt, on Flickr
IMG_0552 by PrismusArt, on Flickr
IMG_0554 by PrismusArt, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

One of the most beautiful buildings in Europe


----------



## Fl0riliege

madmax1982 said:


> From Montmartre


This is precisely the reason why skyscraper enthusiasts like me feel gutted with skyscrapers.
Urban planning that not only is miserably poor but also spoils a magnificent UNESCO world site heritage city
The BNF in "livres ouverts" configuration are a mitigated attempt to instill some modern touch to the derelict Quartier de la Gare but the 180m towers are genuine deal breakers. Typical PS/Hidalgo garbage knowing these towers would have been an outstanding addition to La Defense


----------



## Darhet

*Warsaw*


----------



## madmax1982

Fl0riliege said:


> The BNF in "livres ouverts" configuration are a mitigated attempt to instill some modern touch to the derelict Quartier de la Gare but the 180m towers are genuine deal breakers. Typical PS/Hidalgo garbage knowing these towers would have been an outstanding addition to La Defense


BNF are craps to me.
But Duos' localisation is perfect along the ring. The sight is amazing, nobody yesterday criticized them, people were even wondering what they were. And, in contrary, they would be "lost" in la Défense among other towers.


----------



## Fl0riliege

madmax1982 said:


> BNF are craps to me.
> But Duos' localisation is perfect along the ring. The sight is amazing, nobody yesterday criticized them, people were even wondering what they were. And, in contrary, they would be "lost" in la Défense among other towers.


I'd rather stand 80m crappy towers than a 180m buttfugly monstruosity any space station can't miss from outerspace. Their fugliness within the magnificent Parisian landscape are so massive they actually suck other fugly Italy 13 towers in the vicinity like one shitty black hole


----------



## jakuber

Warsaw


----------



## Pitchoune

KAAAZ said:


> View attachment 1500997
> View attachment 1501000


A panorama of Brussels thanks to KAAAZ' pictures:


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Paris*

From Lupin part 2 TV show trailer.


----------



## Tyron

*Frankfurt 2019








*
Source


----------



## F.W.W.M.

Russia is still a poor country because there is no middle class there or there is a very small one. People are either rich or poor. Apart from Moscow and St Petrsburg everyting is falling apart. Corruption level is still very high.


----------



## LtBk

Mistogun said:


> Living in Germany, I can assure you that most people here think that Poland is poor and underdeveloped.


Proof?


----------



## werner10

This discussion on who is poor or not is quite meaningless seen from a grown up perspective and independent standpoint.

What is 'poor' or 'rich' anyway? What does it really mean!?
Sometimes the one who appears poor from the outside is very rich on the inside and vice versa. (What counts is happiness. But that seems to be to a certain extent independent of the amount of money one has. So it's silly even to suggest otherwise...)

But... if your ego is in a childlike developmental state, than this discussion on who is poor or not, is off course very important; no matter its meaning. Since in that state one still believes that one's identity is somehow fixed and attached to a certain point on a map in a certain time. People in this state are sometimes even prepared to die, based on this lie - if you consider Europe's tragic past:

*Dulce et decorum est pro patria mori*

_"...We are the Dead. 
Short days ago 
We lived, felt dawn, saw sunset glow,
Loved, and were loved, and now we lie In Flanders fields.

Take up our quarrel with the foe: 
To you from failing hands we throw 
The torch; be yours to hold it high. 
If ye break faith with us who die 
We shall not sleep, though poppies grow In Flanders fields."
- John McCrea_

It's crazy isn't. But then again human's are irrational and rational at the same time.

However, we know in our hearts that we've lots to share and we also know how to celebrate our differences on the one hand... we know also how to fall in this nationalistic trap, time and time again, over here in this segment of the forum on the orther hand.

Hence, do we stay united and act as grownups or do we fight eachother with ego-hurtfull-words based on our own childlike, vunerable ego (and thereby forgetting why we came here in the first place: to watch and to respond to some beautiful pictures of skylines!)

It's up to you...


----------



## der muttt

коханець_хмарочосів said:


> The truth is: in today’s world there are only 3 countries that really matter: Russia, USA, China. EU is too divided and will never join the superpower club because of constant desire to compete between each country, sorry! And the best example of that is the “global Britain” xD Brits chose to leave a union that had at least some significance, now they are no more important than Canada, and history will keep repeating itself, European countries will keep going fotionr each one’s best interest and 3 countries that are at the top now, will probably still be in next 30-40-50 years.


Russia has an economy the size of the Netherlands while having FIVE times the population despite having unlimited natural resources. It's life expectancy is ten years behind the rest. of Europe. I've NOTHING against Russia, I like it and I like Russians (I could easily make an argument as to why the USA is a primitive dump) but I'm always amazed that people think Russia matters in some significant way...It has nukes but so do Britain and France.
As for Britain, unlike Canada, it has the compensation of being a cultural superpower..TV (half the programs in the world seem to be copies of British programs) music (Britain has by far the greatest musical catalogue of the last 60 years), sport , (the world plays rugby, soccer, cricket, tennis and golf nobody is much interested in "NFL") Travellers rate our capital as the world's greatest city and place NYC well down the list behind places like Sydney. Three of the top five movie franchises of all time are British, (Lord Of the Rings, James Bond, Harry Potter) the BBC is probably the world's most respected broadcaster. The Daily Mail is the most read newspaper in the USA.
People moan about us but always end up copying us...


----------



## 4miGO!!!

der muttt said:


> Russia has an economy the size of the Netherlands while having FIVE times the population despite having unlimited natural resources. It's life expectancy is ten years behind the rest. of Europe. I've NOTHING against Russia, I like it and I like Russians (I could easily make an argument as to why the USA is a primitive dump) but I'm always amazed that people think Russia matters in some significant way...It has nukes but so do Britain and France.
> As for Britain, unlike Canada, it has the compensation of being a cultural superpower..TV (half the programs in the world seem to be copies of British programs) music (Britain has by far the greatest musical catalogue of the last 60 years), sport , (the world plays rugby, soccer, cricket, tennis and golf nobody is much interested in "NFL") Travellers rate our capital as the world's greatest city and place NYC well down the list behind places like Sydney. Three of the top five movie franchises of all time are British, (Lord Of the Rings, James Bond, Harry Potter) the BBC is probably the world's most respected broadcaster. The Daily Mail is the most read newspaper in the USA.
> People moan about us but always end up copying us...


I wonder, what if we replace "Russia" with "China"? Will anything change?


----------



## Mistogun

I really don't want to take part in some arguments or "dick measuring contests", but I just want to touch upon your comment.



der muttt said:


> Russia has an economy the size of the Netherlands


Wrong, even if you take the dollar as a basis (which is problematic since the exchange rate constantly changes), Russias BIP is still twice as big as the Netherlands.



> It's life expectancy is ten years behind the rest. of Europe.


Thats mostly because of the heavy social degradation in the 90's, but its getting much better now. For example the alcohol consumption rate in Russia is lower then in several eruopean countries like Germany.



> but I'm always amazed that people think Russia matters in some significant way...It has nukes but so do Britain and France.


Of course it matters in SOME way. It still has a big economy, a conventional military (not nukes) which is among the top 3 in the world, it's one of the biggest constructors of nuclear power plants in the world, one of the biggest productions of agriculture, it has a space programs and a good share of all rocket starts worldwide (even british programs like OneWeb are brought to space by russian rockets, the US partially uses russian rocket engines, etc).



> As for Britain, unlike Canada, it has the compensation of being a cultural superpower..


You probably don't know it, but Russia has a huge cultural influence in the post soviet space. If you look at central asian countries or Ukraine and Belarus, there is a huge fandom of russian artists, bloggers, musicians, comedians, etc. Also many artists in those countries produce russian language content because of the big audience.



> TV (half the programs in the world seem to be copies of British programs) music (Britain has by far the greatest musical catalogue of the last 60 years), sport , (the world plays rugby, soccer, cricket, tennis and golf nobody is much interested in "NFL") Travellers rate our capital as the world's greatest city and place NYC well down the list behind places like Sydney. Three of the top five movie franchises of all time are British, (Lord Of the Rings, James Bond, Harry Potter) the BBC is probably the world's most respected broadcaster. The Daily Mail is the most read newspaper in the USA.
> People moan about us but always end up copying us...


That's actually true, and there is a really huge british influence worldwide. But we shouldn't forget, that a big part of it is because of the influence of the US. Movie franchises like Harry Potter or Lord of the Rings and many James Bond movies were produced by american studios. Many british actors become famous because of american movies and series (like the actors from Harry Potter or Game of Thrones). British programs become famous after being adapted in the US (like the Office).
Don't get me wrong, I hugely admire Great Britain and it's culture. But it's also true, that it doesn't have it's own "cultural sphere of influence", but is part of the english speaking cultural sphere of influence which is dominated by the US.

Of course I don't want to say that Russia is "better" then Great Britain or other western european countries, I think we all know that those countries are ahead in terms of wealth and development. But it's still very wrong to assume that Russia has no worldwide significance beside of their nukes and oil and gas. I wanted to correct this statement because it's just wrong. And it's also wring that everything in Russia outside of Moscow and St. Petersburg is falling apart, there are many great examples of economic and urbanistic development in other russian regions.

And now, let's focus on skyscrapers (by the way, in my opinion Londons skyline is number 1 in Europe).


----------



## anubis1234

^^ Yikes


----------



## KlausDiggy

коханець_хмарочосів said:


> Then you have to seriously change your point of view and do more research. Russia has one of the most modern militaries in the world, one of the biggest economies and GDP per capita PPP almost on the same level as Greece (which is considered “rich western country”), only a bit behind Romania (and that’s after Romania’s constant growth and Russian economic crisis throughout recent years). Moscow is actually one of the global cities with serious influence and power (and you can see that by looking at MIBC) along with London, NYC and Tokyo.


Did not know that Greece is supposed to be a rich country. During the financial crisis, Germany had to pump billions into the indebted country to keep it alive.


----------



## vallzo

As a Swedish Finn, I can tell you that even Swedes think my motherland is poor even though it's one of the richest countries in the world. I don't think real statistics has anything to do with it, just stereotypes which looks awfully familiar with most of the posts I've been reading on this page. 

You might think you have a good idea of how life is in another country but forget A LOT of important factors, like culture, mentality or history because the people in your country you grew up with are not like the people I grew up with. I might see a Dutch person as a weirdo but I don't hate him for it, they just have way different customs to what I'm used to and vice versa.

FFS just go back to posting skylines now you weirdos.


----------



## KlausDiggy

Cologne seen from Köln/Bonn Airport

Cologne Airport by Bastian Klammer, auf Flickr


----------



## der muttt

"were produced by american studios" No they just provide the money, everything else is done in Britain, even "Star Wars" which is quintessentially American is made in Britain..

And "many British actors" are already famous throughout the Anglosphere before they go to the USA, like The Beatles were. The USA does NOT provide the standard for "famous" globally...
And throughout the Anglosphere and beyond including the USA,the TV schedules are FULL of remade British programmes. MANY Americans moan because they want the originals and have to go hunting on the internet for them. "The Office" is one of the rare programmes they remade successfully, their remakes lack soul and realism..

the ONLY reason the USA dominates is because there are 330 million Americans to produce content but so often they are looking across The Atlantic to find content...If they had a population the size of Canada nobody would pay any attention to them. Countries like Sweden and Ireland are far greater cultural powers, per capita.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Leipzig*








by Lutz.L Flickr


----------



## Bonus1

^ Or maybe "Parszawa"? ... 





















Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## CODEBARRE75011

Paris by Arthur Weidmann


----------



## werner10

And now some poetic Rotterdam stuff. Ladies and gentleman, take a seat!

First, a moment of silence in black 'n white please...:








Fotografie: Aiste Rakauskaite


Than up close a tree (as you can see) with an out of focus city (and that's a pity):








by @jb_nl


Again, another moment in black 'n white appears to be, and if I remember it well, it was quite suddenly...








Fotografie: Aiste Rakauskaite


Last but not least, we see 'little fluffy clouds' on a visit to the city (although it is not a crime, that this wasn't on rhyme)








by @Michael

And that's the end of it. Have a pleasant flight, into the night!


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Frankfurt:*








Bene‘s rainbow over Frankfurt by Thomas Reissnecker on 500px.com


----------



## Davidinho

werner10 said:


> And now some poetic Rotterdam stuff. Please, ladies and gentleman, take a seat!
> ...


Rotterdam is hosting the final of Eurovision song contest tonight. Great show in a great city! And possibly Paris will be hosting the next one.


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## cardiff




----------



## A Chicagoan

More London
Sky Garden London May 2021 by Phil Longfoot Photography, on Flickr
Sky Garden London May 2021 by Phil Longfoot Photography, on Flickr
Sky Garden London May 2021 by Phil Longfoot Photography, on Flickr
Sky Garden London May 2021 by Phil Longfoot Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Darryl

New Défense said:


> My Rankings :
> (if I had to take the cities as a whole I would put London in first place but I find that it distorts the ranking, that's why I prefer to rank the cities by districts)
> 
> *General ranking :*
> 1 : Moscow / _Москва-Сити_ 🇷🇺
> 2 : Paris / _La Défense_ 🇫🇷
> 3 : London /_ City of London_ 🇬🇧 (rank 2nd if +shard)
> 4 : Frankfurt / _Mainhattan_ 🇩🇪
> 5 : Warsaw 🇵🇱
> 6 : Milan / _Porta Nuova_ 🇮🇹
> 7 : Izmir / _Bayraklı _🇹🇷
> 8 : Madrid / _Cuatro Torres Business Area_ 🇪🇦
> 9 : London / _Canary Wharf_ 🇬🇧
> 10 : Vienna / _Donaustadt _🇦🇹
> 11 : Amsterdam / _Zuidas _🇳🇱
> 
> *Aesthetic ranking :*
> 1 : Milan / _Porta Nuova_ 🇮🇹
> 2 : Moscow / _Москва-Сити_ 🇷🇺
> 3 : Paris / _La Défense_ 🇫🇷
> 4 : Izmir / _Bayraklı _🇹🇷
> 5 : London /_ City of London_ 🇬🇧
> 6 : Warsaw 🇵🇱
> 7 : Madrid / _Cuatro Torres Business Area_ 🇪🇦
> 8 : Frankfurt / _Mainhattan_ 🇩🇪
> 9 : Vienna / _Donaustadt _🇦🇹
> 10 : London / _Canary Wharf_ 🇬🇧
> 11 : Amsterdam / _Zuidas _🇳🇱
> 
> *Height ranking :*
> 1 : Moscow / _Москва-Сити_ 🇷🇺
> 2 : Frankfurt / _Mainhattan_ 🇩🇪
> 3 : London /_ City of London_ 🇬🇧
> 4 : Paris / _La Défense_ 🇫🇷
> 5 : Warsaw 🇵🇱
> 6 : London / _Canary Wharf_ 🇬🇧
> 7 : Izmir / _Bayraklı _🇹🇷
> 8 : Madrid / _Cuatro Torres Business Area_ 🇪🇦
> 9 : Milan / _Porta Nuova_ 🇮🇹
> 10 : Amsterdam / _Zuidas _🇳🇱
> 11 : Vienna / _Donaustadt _🇦🇹
> 
> 
> (Yes, in case you haven't noticed, I don't like Amsterdam at all 😂 )
> *Honorable Mentions :*
> Istanbul 🇹🇷 / Tbilisi 🇬🇪 / Brussels 🇧🇪 / Lyon 🇫🇷 / Manchester 🇬🇧


How is Rotterdam not even mentioned at all in this list?? It's not even in the "honorable mentions" with much smaller skylines.

You said you don't like Amsterdam at all, but at least you put in in the list. You must like Rotterdam even less than "at all". Lol


----------



## New Défense

Darryl said:


> How is Rotterdam not even mentioned at all in this list?? It's not even in the "honorable mentions" with much smaller skylines.
> 
> You said you don't like Amsterdam at all, but at least you put in in the list. You must like Rotterdam even less than "at all". Lol


Yeah I assume that i mixed rotterdam and amsterdam in my message, but just the style everyone taste you know, this kind of box is really not at all what i like


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Tyron said:


> *Frankfurt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Source: Skylineatlas
> 
> DSC00821 by Willy Kerntopp, on Flickr


Fantastic pics of Frankfurt! The cluster around Messeturm could become the best of the city within the next years👍


----------



## Bonus1

Warsaw skyline








by me.


----------



## AndrewCol

Mistogun said:


> They said it would be 8x16 usable levels, so about 90% of it will be actual space.
> But this project will most likely be changed anyway.


ah ok, thanks. Excited to see how it will look.


----------



## spartannl

European Top 10 for me:

London (a long way ahead of the pack)
Moskva
Paris
Frankfurt
Warszawa
Rotterdam
Milano
Madrid
Manchester
Brussel/Bruxelles


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Moscow:*








Moscow-City by Vyacheslav Ka on 500px.com


----------



## lenin

Lodz


















Łódź.pl


Łódź.pl. 71,189 likes · 6,678 talking about this. Oficjalny profil nowego serwisu informacyjnego Łódź.pl




www.facebook.com






















Niebodron


Niebodron၊ Łódź .နှစ်သက်သူ ၁,၃၇၉ ဦး · ၁ ဦး ဒီအကြေင်းပြေနေသည် . Cześć ! Nazywam się Damian Faber. Na stronie znajdziesz fotografie oraz filmy wykonane przeze mnie przy użyciu drona. Zapraszam do...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Axelferis

P A R I S​
Sample of the french TV remake of english popular serie *LUTHER *:

with my smartphone:


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam








by @blowUPmediaNL on Twitter











by @StephanvanHuis on Twitter












by @DannyTaheij on Twitter











by @HousingAnywhere on Twitter











by @FotograafRogier on Twitter


----------



## IThomas

*M I L A N O*









Andrea Cherchi








fede3002








Elena Galimberti








Davide Galloni








Elena Galimberti








Elena Galimberti








Andrea Cherchi

































Davide Galloni

Other two large areas that have started transformation:

"Cascina Merlata", nearby the upcoming "MIND - Milano Innovation District" (former Expo 2015 site)








CMB Carpi

"SeiMilano"








Francesco Langiulli​


----------



## Davidinho

Milan's "melon slice" is _anatomically_ rather accurate.

The official height of the Capital Towers in Moscow has been announced - 295m. There were rumours that the city gave a permission for 299.2m, however as developers try to use all space to the last milimeter, it is assumed the rumours didn't turn out to be true.



















Strogolexa


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Frankfurt:*
Frankfurt Skyline by gsphoto.ffm, on Flickr

Frankfurt Skyline by gsphoto.ffm, on Flickr


----------



## der muttt

Canary Wharf is going "continental". It's getting a building with a "SPIRE"🤩...only a little one 😣

I'm so proud.


----------



## jakuber

General ranking

1. London
2. Moscow
3. Warsaw/Frankfurt
4. Paris (with Link and Hekla it will probably move higher, btw - will there be new towers around Tours Duo in the near future?)
5. Rotterdam
6. Milan
7. Madrid
8. Manchester
9. Barcelona
10. Izmir

Honorable mentions: Oslo, Istanbul, Vilnus, Tallinn

Aesthetics:

1. Milan
2. London
3. Frankfurt
4. Moscow
5. Rotterdam
6. Madrid
7. Paris
8. Warsaw
9. Vilnus
10. Barcelona

And Warsaw by me


----------



## jakuber

By Redzio


----------



## A Chicagoan

@jakuber General Kenobi! 

*Bucharest:*








Reaching for the sky by Victor Radulescu on 500px.com


----------



## werner10

Stumbled across this one...








by @Ariscaa on Twitter


----------



## GammaHamster

Moscow









































































Что видят из окон жильцы самого высокого жилого дома в Москве


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

jakuber said:


> 4. Paris (with Link and Hekla it will probably move higher, btw - will there be new towers around Tours Duo in the near future?)


In the near future, there is the Bruneseau Seine project which includes a 180m and 100m tower, whose construction may start next year.









Across the Seine, 700 meters away, there is also the 180m tour de Charenton planned for 2025.









These are views including volumes of all planned skyscrapers in the area :

























---------------------------------------------------------

A few shots of *La Défense* :
































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## Dareko

Looks beautiful!

Btw. What do you guys think about new proposed tower in Warsaw?: 








It's around 168 m tall. I'm worried it will make "Table" in our skyline but still hope it will be build someday.


----------



## Davidinho

Moscow: imperial

































Georgiy Kruglov


----------



## hipi(sk)

Bratislava:










Source: Login • Instagram


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Kiev:*








after the rain by Roman Bak on 500px.com


----------



## KlausDiggy

Genoa


2017 ITALY 意大利 521 Genoa 热那亚 by WEIYUAN XU, auf Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Hamburg:*








Spiegel-Gebäude Ericusspitze, Hamburg 🇩🇪 by Till Stahl on 500px.com


----------



## jakuber

Warsaw by Bikes


----------



## Tyron

*Frankfurt*
by Oliver Krautscheid / dronestagram













__





Frankfurt: Skyline im Sonnenuntergang II | Dronestagram







dronestagram.de


















__





Frankfurt: Skyline im Sonnenuntergang | Dronestagram







dronestagram.de


----------



## Pr038

*Tirana.* Some of the new towers. Still many U/C or approved.






































Photos by: ioganiogan. aleksandra_mone. Agim Kuri. Jarema Bezdel.


----------



## IThomas

Today's images from the 104th edition of *Giro d'Italia* (an annual multiple-stage bicycle race across Italy).* Milan* was the last stage.

*Porta Nuova







*

















Podium 
1. Bernal (Colombia)
2. Caruso (Italy)
3. Yates (UK)





***
*CityLife*








Andrea Cherchi​


----------



## JeffM

Milan and Manchester on similar tier but Milan looks classier just now


----------



## Xorcist

Frankfurt skyline seen from Eschborn (click pic for high res.)








Great shot made by (c) Adama


----------



## panthiocodin

At certain angles I prefere Frankfurt and at others Warsaw does the job! Very competitive


----------



## SASH

*UTRECHT*









Photo by domtoren (Dutch SSC member)
Source: Nederlandse Panorama's: Skylines


----------



## SASH

panthiocodin said:


> At certain angles I prefere Frankfurt and at others Warsaw does the job! Very competitive


I prefer Frankfurt for the diversity of the buildings. Frankfurt also has a history as a high-rise/skyscraper city. The skyline has evolved. Hence the variation in styles and colors of the buildings. That's why I'm less great fan of Chinese skylines, for example. With the exception of Hong Kong and Shanghai.


----------



## gstark0

SASH said:


> I prefer Frankfurt for the diversity of the buildings. Frankfurt also has a history as a high-rise/skyscraper city. The skyline has evolved. Hence the variation in styles and colors of the buildings. That's why I'm less great fan of Chinese skylines, for example. With the exception of Hong Kong and Shanghai.


On the other hand, lack of architectural diversity of skyscrapers (from different historical periods) can also have its own style. Let's take a look at La Défense - It's basically full of glass but still very modern and classy.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*












eibomz said:


> Source: Patrick Kehm


----------



## citysquared

SASH said:


> I prefer Frankfurt for the diversity of the buildings. Frankfurt also has a history as a high-rise/skyscraper city. The skyline has evolved. Hence the variation in styles and colors of the buildings. That's why I'm less great fan of Chinese skylines, for example. With the exception of Hong Kong and Shanghai.


I believe though that Warsaw had the 6th tallest skyscraper, the Prudential, in Europe when it was built in the early 30's. Madrid had the tallest. And in the 1900's Warsaw had the tallest building (PAST building) in the Russian Empire. So there is some skyscraper heritage there.























PAST Building - Warsaw


----------



## Dareko

Let's not forget about Palace of Culture and Science


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

gstark0 said:


> On the other hand, lack of architectural diversity of skyscrapers (from different historical periods) can also have its own style. Let's take a look at La Défense - It's basically full of glass but still very modern and classy.


La Défense has as many skyscrapers from different periods (since the 60's) than Frankfurt and also has several towers which are not full glass. But even glassy skyscrapers can look very different depending on their colour whether it's dark, blue, white, etc. Shapes, materials, colors, architectural styles are all factors which defines a skyline aesthetic.

*Lyon
































 







*
James Jr. Coudevylle​


----------



## lenin

Łódź


















Niebodron


Niebodron၊ Łódź .နှစ်သက်သူ ၁,၃၇၉ ဦး · ၁ ဦး ဒီအကြေင်းပြေနေသည် . Cześć ! Nazywam się Damian Faber. Na stronie znajdziesz fotografie oraz filmy wykonane przeze mnie przy użyciu drona. Zapraszam do...




www.facebook.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Warsaw:*

May evening in Warsaw by ROOM MAN, on Flickr









Capital of Poland - Warsaw by Dominik Kleć on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Naples:*








Napoli by Vincenzo La Montagna on 500px.com


----------



## SASH

gstark0 said:


> On the other hand, lack of architectural diversity of skyscrapers (from different historical periods) can also have its own style. Let's take a look at La Défense - It's basically full of glass but still very modern and classy.


La Défense wasn't built in a period of 10 years


----------



## gstark0

SASH said:


> La Défense wasn't built in a period of 10 years


I've never said that


----------



## Laurensvdv

Rotterdam:









Source: Login • Instagram









Source: Login • Instagram

















Source: @woudinho


----------



## SASH

The *ROTTERDAM* show continues













































Photo source: Je bent bijna op de pagina die je zoekt [funda]


----------



## bijtkonijn

1. London
2. Frankfurt
3. Warsaw
4. Paris
5. Moscow
6. Rotterdam
7. Manchester/Milan


----------



## Pitchoune

1980:
1) Moscow
2) Frankfurt
3) Paris
4) Brussels
5) Madrid
6) Warsaw
7) Milan
8) London
9) Birmingham
10) Rotterdam
11) Barcelona
was there any other modern (>1920) skyline back then in Europe ?

2021:
1) London
2) Moscow
3) Paris
4) Frankfurt
5) Istanbul
6) Warsaw
7) Milan
8) Rotterdam
9) Madrid
10) Vienna
11) Manchester
12) Bratislava
13) Brussels
14) Barcelona
15) The Hague
16) Amsterdam
17) Izmir
18) Kyiv
19) Baku
20) Batumi


----------



## SASH

1. London
2. Moscow
3. Paris
4. Frankfurt
5. Warsaw
6. Rotterdam
7. Benidorm
8. Istanbul
9. Milan 
10. Manchester / Madrid / Baku
11. Izmir / The Hague
12. Brussels / Vienna / Bratislava / Kiev

This is mainly based on the contours of the skyline, followed by the location/setting (water/bridges etc), the density and finally the quality of the buildings


----------



## REDHATT

Warsaw - Instagram @beatach1911








Instagram- @high_frames


----------



## A Chicagoan

SASH said:


> This is mainly based on the contours of the skyline


Agree on this... the "shape" of the skyline is very important imo.


----------



## gstark0

Wola District, Warsaw


























[Warszawa Wola] Browary Warszawskie


Łąka wygląda super, dziś również przechodziłem przez BW i również byłem nią zachwycony. Skład wydaje się dobrze dobrany, od razu przypomniały mi się łąki górskie, które właśnie tak wyglądają pod koniec maja lub na początku czerwca. Poczekam jeszcze troszkę i odwiedzę to miejscem z moim A7 jeśli...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## JeffM

lenin said:


> Łódź
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Niebodron
> 
> 
> Niebodron၊ Łódź .နှစ်သက်သူ ၁,၃၇၉ ဦး · ၁ ဦး ဒီအကြေင်းပြေနေသည် . Cześć ! Nazywam się Damian Faber. Na stronie znajdziesz fotografie oraz filmy wykonane przeze mnie przy użyciu drona. Zapraszam do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com



Commie Blockz alert ! lol 

Just jokin x


----------



## Xorcist

Frankfurt yesterday afternoon, from a distance...








(c)Xorcist


----------



## Bonus1

Pitchoune said:


> 1980:
> 1) Moscow
> 2) Frankfurt
> 3) Paris
> 4) Brussels
> 5) Madrid
> 6) Warsaw


In 1980, Madrid and Brussels ahead of Warsaw?... 😲
Madrid with its Torre Picasso, Torre Madrid, Edificio Espana and Torres de Colon?... I don't think so








The photo shows the Marriott hotel (LiM center) under construction after 1980. Construction began in 1979.








Warsaw had a skyline in the form of the Palace of Culture and Science, 140-meter Intraco II, 105-meter Forum Hotel (now Novotel), three residential skyscrapers of the so-called eastern wall, the Warsaw hotel skyscraper (the former Prudential skyscraper from 1931, racing before the war for primacy of the highest European skyscraper), the Telecommunications tower or the Universal office building. Besides, two more 100-meter office buildings outside the city center. Brussels, even with its two tall skyscrapers, could not be compared to Madrid.

I understand a certain patriotism that obscures the rationality of the assessment a bit, but Warsaw has always been one of the highest cities in Europe. Thanks to the construction of the Palace of Culture, called by some in Warsaw "the Stalinist big wh...re", the capital of Poland began to climb up in the 1970s.

and now
*Warsaw*, Poland























The skyscrapers visible in the photos - all of them were built significantly after 2000, except for one (Łucka City tower). One of them (PKO S.A.) was built in the 1990s.








Here you can already see more high-rise buildings closer to the city center, including those built before 2000 (Reform Plaza, Ilmet building, Warsaw Towers).

photo: michau


----------



## Birmingham

Harsh reality this for Birmingham. 

About 15 years ago Birmingham was always in and around the top 10-15 and now it's not even considered in the top 20 by most and I 100% agree with that thinking. 

The city has been so slow in getting things out the ground. Yes we've had some great developments but clearly not enough and our growth has been pretty stagnant compared to other European cities quite evidently. 

Big progress needs to be made sooner rather than later.


----------



## Pitchoune

Bonus1 said:


> In 1980, Madrid and Brussels ahead of Warsaw?... 😲
> 
> Warsaw had a skyline in the form of the Palace of Culture and Science, 140-meter Intraco II, 105-meter Forum Hotel (now Novotel), three residential skyscrapers of the so-called eastern wall, the Warsaw hotel skyscraper (the former Prudential skyscraper from 1931, racing before the war for primacy of the highest European skyscraper), the Telecommunications tower or the Universal office building. Besides, two more 100-meter office buildings outside the city center. Brussels, even with its two tall skyscrapers, could not be compared to Madrid.
> 
> I understand a certain patriotism that obscures the rationality of the assessment a bit, but Warsaw has always been one of the highest cities in Europe. Thanks to the construction of the Palace of Culture, called by some in Warsaw "the Stalinist big wh...re", the capital of Poland began to climb up in the 1970s.


Indeed, in 1980 Warsaw had only 4 buildings above 100m; the 230m tall Palace of Culture, the Novotel (110m), Intraco (110m tall not 140 except if you count an antenna) and Oxford Tower (140m).

Brussels was clearly above with already 10 buildings above 100m in 1980. Brussels at that time was in the top 5 but then it stagnated while Warsaw boomed since the 1990's. As for Madrid this is just because of the look of the buildings at that time.

Anyway I was just willing to show the evolution of a possible ranking based on my opinion through the decades. No point being butthurt about a possible 1980 ranking and claiming that my "patriotism" obscures my rationality. Belgians are far less patriotic than Polish people and what counts is the present, not the past.


----------



## der muttt

Birmingham said:


> Harsh reality this for Birmingham.
> 
> About 15 years ago Birmingham was always in and around the top 10-15 and now it's not even considered in the top 20 by most and I 100% agree with that thinking.
> 
> The city has been so slow in getting things out the ground. Yes we've had some great developments but clearly not enough and our growth has been pretty stagnant compared to other European cities quite evidently.
> 
> Big progress needs to be made sooner rather than later.


Birmingham was always the city that was expected to go tall...and then it didn't. However it's a far more pleasant city to walk around than it is given credit for. The people who moan about it the most are Brummies.


----------



## Birmingham

der muttt said:


> Birmingham was always the city that was expected to go tall...and then it didn't. However it's a far more pleasant city to walk around than it is given credit for. The people who moan about it the most are Brummies.


Certainly better (in some parts). Need to get this lethargic planning committee to move things forward.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Moscow:*








Moscow-city by Artem Klunko on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Warsaw:*








Warsaw skyline by Ewelina Stec on 500px.com


----------



## RokasLT

__





Artery - Konstitucijos 18B - Miestai ir architektūra


Artery - Konstitucijos 18B



www.miestai.net


----------



## IThomas

*M I L A N O*








Marco De Bigontina








Urbanfile








Alberto Fanelli








Alberto Fanelli








Urbanfile








Marco De Bigontina








Marco De Bigontina








Andrea Cherchi








Marco De Bigontina








Elena Galimberti​


----------



## Darryl

A Chicagoan said:


> Agree on this... the "shape" of the skyline is very important imo.


Yes. And this is why I am perplexed why so many continue to rank Paris (La Defense) above Frankfurt.

Everyone is allowed their opinion, but in my opinion Frankfurt clearly is superior to La Defense in terms of the aesthetic appeal and shape of its skyline. I don't care about numbers or stats. I'm judging them on how the skyline looks and its setting. Frankfurt is the clear winner

La Defense is too much blue glass, too much similar heights, and does not embrace the adjoining river in the nice way that Frankfurt does.


----------



## A Chicagoan

A pretty unique angle of Moscow. It almost looks North American.








_MG_7947-1 by light catcher on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Strasbourg:*








Reflex by Davide Rolandelli on 500px.com


----------



## gstark0

*Gdynia:*









__
http://instagr.am/p/CPpXcbeIQDc/


----------



## fadeout

Medium City- Rzeszów, somewhere in Poland 
By urbanity 
Tower under construction, 142m to the roof.


----------



## Bonus1

Pitchoune said:


> Indeed, in 1980 Warsaw had only 4 buildings above 100m; the 230m tall Palace of Culture, the Novotel (110m), Intraco (110m tall not 140 except if you count an antenna) and Oxford Tower (140m).
> 
> Brussels was clearly above with already 10 buildings above 100m in 1980. Brussels at that time was in the top 5 but then it stagnated while Warsaw boomed since the 1990's. As for Madrid this is just because of the look of the buildings at that time.


And where is this 1980 Brussels skyline? Warsaw had a clearly defined skyline, consisting of at least these lower towers, and the Marriott hotel was under construction. I would like to see a picture of the Brussels skyline from that time.
As far as Madrid is concerned, it could not exceed Warsaw in terms of the potential of the skyline in 1980. His high-rise business district was not built until later.


----------



## Pitchoune

Bonus1 said:


> And where is this 1980 Brussels skyline? Warsaw had a clearly defined skyline, consisting of at least these lower towers, and the Marriott hotel was under construction. I would like to see a picture of the Brussels skyline from that time.
> As far as Madrid is concerned, it could not exceed Warsaw in terms of the potential of the skyline in 1980. His high-rise business district was not built until later.


Are you a child ? --> ok sorry for this
To all the others, sorry for the off topic since this is about 1980's European skylines, which might not be interesting for most here.

Here below a comparison of buildings in Warsaw and Brussels at the end of the 1980's (source SkyscraperPage.com). I selected only "significant" buildings and some are missing I guess in both cities since skyscraperpage is not always complete. At that time Brussels had a lot of "tall" buildings for a European city. The 80's also mark the end of Brussels relative supremacy, after that Brussels built much much less towers than other comparable cities in Europe. Brussels tallest was built in 1967...



















With respect to clusters, there were a few clusters here and there and many isolated towers. It is not easy to find pictures at that time so here a few of them with buildings from before 1980 only :


----------



## the man from k-town

Frankfurt



A Chicagoan said:


> *April 27:*
> Frankfurt Sunrise by gsphoto.ffm, on Flickr





A Chicagoan said:


> *May 9:*
> Skyline in motion by Jörg Schäfer, on Flickr





A Chicagoan said:


> *May 24:*
> Frankfurt Skyline by gsphoto.ffm, on Flickr


Fields outside Frankfurt by Markus Geisse, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt, Germany*


SKYLINE by Matthias Besant, auf Flickr

Frankfurt Skyline by Pictureblog.co.uk, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt - Buildings under construction or nearing completion.*



Tyron said:


> Ein schönes Bild der Baustelle, powered bei Oliver Krautscheid von dronestagram


*Four (233 m, 178 m, 125 m, 105m)*








Frankfurt: Großbaustelle „The Four“ II | Dronestagram



eibomz said:


> Source: One Frankfurt


*ONE (191 m)*








Source: One Frankfurt




eibomz said:


> Source: One Facebook Page











Source: One Facebook Page




the man from k-town said:


> Gelungenes Ensemble


*Senckenberg-Turm (106 m),* on the right

















source : Groß & Partner auf Facebook



eibomz said:


> Weg ist nun auch der restliche Wetterschutz des Spin


*The Spin (128 m) & Eden (98 m)*








Source: Webcam


----------



## Dareko

such beautiful, diffrent towers. We need more towers like that in warsaw for sure


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*

Untitled by Jordan Kines, on Flickr


----------



## JeffM

Birmingham said:


> Certainly better (in some parts). Need to get this lethargic planning committee to move things forward.



Birmingham has more canals than Venice


----------



## der muttt

Most European Canals Forum.

1. Amsterdam
2. Rotterdam.
3. Birmingham
4. Venice


----------



## Mistogun

You forgot St. Petersburg.


----------



## werner10

And Leiden, Delft, Utrecht, Groningen, Gent and last but not least Brugge...


----------



## der muttt

Mistogun said:


> You forgot St. Petersburg.


I thought about it and Bruges but it wasn't supposed to be a serious post and I could not be bothered to Google to find out how many miles of canals each has!


----------



## Birmingham

Technically Birmingham doesn't have the MOST canals. 

It has the most MILEAGE of canals.


----------



## Darryl

Mistogun said:


> You forgot St. Petersburg.


...and Hamburg


----------



## Cujas

^^

One interesting thing when we talk about canal in European city is that we never think about two cities that have notable canal : Paris and London.

In Paris the Canal Saint Martin is already well know by tourists. But there is other canal such as Canal de l'Ourq with more modern and interesting architecture IMAO (picture below).










In London there is also very interesting places with Canal notably in Camden / rengent park with gorgeous houses.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*

London Skyline at night by Gilles Ferné, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Yekaterinburg:*








The embankment by Алексей Чистополов on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Warsaw:*








Warszawa by Paweł Grolnik on 500px.com


----------



## Dusty Hare

Cujas said:


> ^^
> 
> One interesting thing when we talk about canal in European city is that we never think about two cities that have notable canal : Paris and London.
> 
> In Paris the Canal Saint Martin is already well know by tourists. But there is other canal such as Canal de l'Ourq with more modern and interesting architecture IMAO (picture below).
> 
> View attachment 1594544
> 
> 
> In London there is also very interesting places with Canal notably in Camden / rengent park with gorgeous houses.


Little Venice in London (the junction of the Regents Canal, Grand Union Canal and rhr Paddington Basin) and is particularly attractive. It looks nothing like the real Venice of course but, in the name at least, imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.


----------



## jakuber

Warsaw


----------



## werner10

Canals!? Speaking of which: basically every old little village or town in the Netherlands has one.

Small places like Oudewater for instance.
During the witch hunt era, this town was famous for its weigh scale. Since it was believed that witches were as light as a feather. To proof their innocence, that their body weight was normal, those unfortunate women tried to travel to this place in order to be judged fairly on this weigh scale. However, they didn't know that even this scale was manipulated against their favor. Back then, throughout Europe thousands of innocent woman were brutally killed based on this fairy tail... and it would not be the last genocidal act unfortunately!

(Oh, those dreadful, sinister & even foolish times humanity finds itself in time and again - caused by the manipulation of fear by those in power. When do we learn!?!)

Anyway, here's the canal of Oudewater:









[oudewater] by pienw on Flickr

Or Gouda, the small town most famous for its cheese. Fun fact here: this city below sea level is literally, slowly sinking (it has the fastest 'sinking rate' in the country) as can also be seen by the high water levels in its canals. Nowadays, they dump large amount of imported sand every year on top of its soil to keep Gouda's 'head', so to speak, above the water...








Turfmarkt - Gouda by Peter Jaspers on Flickr

Or Delft...








View of Delft (Vermeer) by Bill Holmes on Flickr
(this picture is originally 'taken' by a guy named Vermeer - it's one of only 33 paintings he made in his entire life)

Or Dordrecht - once the capital, the most important city of Holland. Now its a place nobody has heard off...








Dordrecht by Rob Menting on Flickr

Last but not least, Utrecht, this city has a special kind of canal - one with 800 years old wharfs on both sides...








Utrecht - Oude Gracht by Grote vriendelijke reus on Flickr

Utrecht as well...








Goedenavond Utrecht by Bart Weerdenburg on Flickr

And I could go on and on... but I suppose we go on topic now. Let's focus on London's canals @der muttt - its all yours!!!


----------



## der muttt

London--Paddington Basin.


----------



## gstark0

Speaking about modern canal waterfronts - *Granary Island, Gdansk*:
Wyspa Spichrzów by magro_kr, on Flickr
Gdansk 046 by Daniel Avram, on Flickr
DSC02902 by cri$5, on Flickr
Poland, Gdansk by Katarzyna Światek, on Flickr


----------



## fadeout

Warszawa


































Maciejmargas, DocenX,MartinSQ,
*_DanielSky_**


----------



## Dareko

3rd pic is edited tho, the building wont be so tall ^


----------



## pelo1

Warsaw










fot. @high_frames


----------



## Davidinho

Moscow
















Pavel Ogorodnikov


----------



## AndrewCol

To complete the Warsaw skyline:


----------



## Darhet

Warszawa










Warsaw by dron











by Nowa Warszawa











Warsaw by dron


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Rotterdam:*

Rotterdam by Rob Schop, on Flickr


----------



## Darhet




----------



## IThomas

*GENOVA*








Dante Massera








Domenico Faraone








Cinque Terre








Domenico Faraone








Domenico Faraone








Domenico Faraone








Domenico Faraone








Domenico Faraone​


----------



## IThomas

MILANO








Marco De Bigontina








Marco De Bigontina








Marco De Bigontina








Marco De Bigontina








Marco De Bigontina








Marco De Bigontina









Video for those who love to see how "di*ks" are being built 


>


In Porta Nuova, new vertical projects are going to be built: Gioia 20, P39/Greenhouse/Botanica. Possibly, another two lots could host new towers, as rumors suggested. An ex hotel nearby the Central Station, instead, will be replaced by another tall building: it's still in design phase.

***​In the image below, Farini Yard (nearby Porta Nuova). It's a +60 hectares site that will be redeveloped in the years to come, as already envisaged in a preliminary masterplan, with a new park, urban spaces, skyscrapers and other buildings. The first lot is being designed by OMA, 3XN and others.









Marco De Bigontina​
The area below instead is a property of the RFI - a public company behind Italy's rail network. A refurbishment of the area, creating something vertical + park, would allow linking Porta Nuova with Farini Yard.









Marco De Bigontina

***









Marco De Bigontina


__
http://instagr.am/p/CPdoXbfquJH/
​As for the CityLife area, two new towers are going to be built:



>


A third cluster will be created in Porta Romana through the redevelopment of another former rail yard and a nearby site.











​


----------



## Bonus1

... Milan - as Frankfurt used to be.
(the nineties - the density of the skyline, a bit of its atmosphere)

*Warsaw







*
Warsaw by Drone
*







*
Facebook Groups
and MaciejMargas.pl








from https://polandonair.com/


----------



## RokasLT

*VILNIUS





















*








Augusto Didžgalvio fotografija


Augusto Didžgalvio fotografija, Вильнюс. Отметки "Нравится": 9 745 · Обсуждают: 60. Profesionaliai fotografuoju nuo 2007 metų. Pagrindinės kryptys - reportažinė, taikomoji fotografija. Mano darbo...




www.facebook.com


----------



## KlausDiggy

Bonus1 said:


> ... Milan - as Frankfurt used to be.
> (the nineties - the density of the skyline, a bit of its atmosphere)


... Milan - as Warsaw used to be.


----------



## Lineadelcielo

IThomas said:


> ​In Porta Nuova, new vertical projects are going to be built: Gioia 20, P39/Greenhouse/Botanica. Possibly, another two lots could host new towers, as rumors suggested. An ex hotel nearby the Central Station, instead, will be replaced by another tall building: it's still in design phase.
> ​


IThomas can I ask you which are the lots in Porta Nuova for the rumoured new towers?


----------



## IThomas

Lineadelcielo said:


> IThomas can I ask you which are the lots in Porta Nuova for the rumoured new towers?


Anagrafe (the lot facing largo de Benedetti, located between Vertical Forest and Palazzo Lombardia) and the lot occupied by the old twin buildings in via Pirelli (nearby Gioia 20 and in front of the Giardini d'Inverno). The first is owned by the Municipality: it will likely alienate the property via public tender as it already happened for Pirelli 39/UTC. For the second, the rumor was about a complete makeover of the existing complex or demolition, followed by reconstruction (one talked about an interest of Coima). But let's see what happens as the pandemic shit is over. The lot nearby the Central Station is instead that occupied by Hotel Michelangelo.


----------



## BenjaminBern

Zürich



Manolo_B2 said:


> -



_Photo by Juliet Haller_

Basel



MetroSilesia said:


> -





Pics: MetroSilesia



Manolo_B2 said:


> -


----------



## BenjaminBern

^that first Zürich area picture could use some blue-ish glassy towers btw.


----------



## LinkD-2ME

Nice little highrise cluster^^^


----------



## Dober_86

F.W.W.M. said:


> Russia is still a poor country because there is no middle class there or there is a very small one. People are either rich or poor. *Apart from Moscow and St Petrsburg everyting is falling apart.* Corruption level is still very high.


😂

Yep, everything is crumbling and falling apart. KGB, vodka, balalaika.

Novorossiysk








Perm









Krasnoyarsk









Vladivostok:









Saratov









Irkutsk









Novosibirsk









Yakutsk, the coldest city in the world, reaches as low as -40 -50 C in winter.









Rostov-on-Don









Small artic town of Anadyr









Kazan









Ufa









Nižny Novgorod









Petrozavodsk









Yekaterinburg









Kaliningrad


----------



## Davidinho

Dober_86 said:


> Yakutsk, the coldest city in the world, reaches as low as -40 -50 C in winter.


Yakutsk is fantastic, given that they are building this mid-rises on permafrost with special technologies. Just fantastic...

Yes, Moscow and Saint Petersburg are huge and a lot is going on in those cities, but Kazan and Yekaterinburg are the liveliest in the category of 1mln+ cities and there are also a lot of wonderful towns with a population <1mln that are booming at the moment.


----------



## A Chicagoan

Dober_86 said:


> Saratov


Funny, today I went back several hundred pages in this thread to check out the Age of Lord Parsifal, and you had posted this same picture back then!








Best Modern European Skylines Photos


MOSCOW by Oleg Tokarev https://vk.com/albums195989405




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Moscow:*

IMG_20210603_204712 by eka phil, on Flickr


----------



## madmax1982

La Défense









Source :


----------



## Broodjebami

Rotterdam


BigCrunch said:


>


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam








by @woudinho










by @Mr Sky 











DH3B2459 by Jeromeo, on Flickr










by @Gyz










by @JELDV



A short reflection of the picture @Broodjebami just posted: Rotterdam's skyline is from certain spots a bit spread out - although it is already pretty good for a city of its size. But it could be massive in just a view years - if you'd asked me - since its basic core high rise skyline is already well developed...








by @BigCrunch


----------



## Davidinho

Moscow:
























Strogolexa


----------



## Davidinho

MIBC
































Irina Biryukova
Andrey Moshkarov


----------



## IThomas

*M I L A N O*








Mario D'Angelo








Marco Stolco








Davide Galloni








Elena Galimberti








Paul Pablo








Dimitar Harizanov








Marco De Bigontina








MilanoSkyline








Coima








Marco De Bigontina








Marco De Bigontina








Marco De Bigontina








Marco De Bigontina​


----------



## Tyron

*Frankfurt*

Frankfurt Traffic by gsphoto.ffm, on Flickr


*By Ulrich Mattner*











*by Ostend*


----------



## SoboleuS

Warsaw by SoboleuS:


----------



## mlody89

WArsaw


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Sofia:*

Sophia Sunset by Terry Pridemore, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Warsaw*

Warsaw - Skyline by night by Michał, trên Flickr


----------



## vincent1746

La Défense from Saint Cloud bridge :























































From Suresnes bridge :






















































































































Vincent Montcuit


----------



## redcode

*Bucharest*









Sunrise at Sky Tower by Catalin Ene on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Madrid*









Skyline of the city of Madrid by Fernando Astasio Ávila on 500px









Straight lines, curved lines by Antonio Ballesteros on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Lyon*









Lyon from above... by Bill Lezos on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Oslo*









Oslo by JB Rogers on 500px

Oslo skyScrapers by Jon Arne Foss, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Moscow*









City by Vyacheslav Solovyov on 500px


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam








by @Frankeren on Twitter











Towers & Bridges by Jeroen van Dam, on Flickr 











R'dam > Nijmegen > Utrecht > R'dam by shorad, on Flickr











by @Ossip











by @Nycae 











by @woudinho 











Source


----------



## Daniiif

*London*, from The Shard
































Don Constance & https://twitter.com/duff_ronan


----------



## Daniiif

*Frankfurt*
















https://twitter.com/cullenang & https://twitter.com/aero_iech


----------



## Tyron

*Frankfurt *again

*By eibomz*










*By Patrick Kehm










By Auqualung69










By Jürgen Forbach











By Engin A.








*


----------



## Tyron

*Berlin*

Berlin - Potsdamer Platz Skyline by Jean Claude Castor, on Flickr

Berlin - Skyline Mediaspree Panorama by Jean Claude Castor, on Flickr

Berlin City West by Mathias, on Flickr

Berlin by Bastian Klammer, on Flickr

Berlin Bahnhof Zoo by Bastian Klammer, on Flickr

Urbane Nostalgie by Mo Vidal, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Manchester*

AAA_0295 by Ted Harris, trên Flickr


----------



## Bonus1

*Warsaw*
















by Nightcom and deamon82

Hey! What happened to the panoramas that I uploaded around noon??


----------



## @Life

The Hague
DSC02928 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hamburg*









[ hamburg II ] by Eckhard Kroeger on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Warsaw*









Sunrise by Natalia Kasiczak on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

15th June 2021. Stena Embla and MSC Virtuosa on the River Mersey at Birkenhead by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr

15th June 2021. Stena Embla and MSC Virtuosa on the River Mersey at Liverpool by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr


----------



## Mind the gap_

Madrid



By saglamsinan



By Juan Carlos Bartolomé













By b720


----------



## Balkanunion

Belgrade, 
work in progress












Pic: Tikvica


----------



## Xorcist

vincent1746 said:


> Paris - La Défense :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vincent Montcuit


I like the skyline of La Defence, especially of course the view from the the top of Arc de Triomphe, in which the Grand Arche forms the center. However, the skyline also looks relatively massive and uniform, like a glass wall, due to the relatively equal height of the buildings. A few higher buildings would loosen up the skyline a bit.


----------



## vincent1746

Paris and la Défense from Meudon and Clamart :








































































































































Vincent Montcuit


----------



## redcode

*Wien*


__
https://flic.kr/p/2m5M6Hh


----------



## redcode

*Moscow*









The Moscow City by Ervelina on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Istanbul*









IMG_0370 by Emre Kılıç on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*









Frankfurt nearby? by Diana Jolisouris on 500px


----------



## The_Photographer

redcode said:


> *Frankfurt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankfurt nearby? by Diana Jolisouris on 500px


This picture is a proof that some angles of a top 3th skyline in Europe of Frankfurt looks very poor. From this angle I would place Frankfurt in the same position as Milan.
Now lets compare this poor angle of Frankfurt to the best angle of Warsaw...

Now you can see how angles can make huge difference
There are some poor angles of Warsaw that look even more poor than the above picture of Frankfurt for example :


----------



## BenjaminBern

^ that's a great Warsaw angle

but in the Frankfurt pic you said you'd compare it to Milan but the cluster on the right side still looks much denser that Milan mostly.
It's just that the pic doesn't have a lot of contrast because of the light/fog or whatever


----------



## The_Photographer

BenjaminBern said:


> ^ that's a great Warsaw angle
> 
> but in the Frankfurt pic you said you'd compare it to Milan but the cluster on the right side still looks much denser that Milan mostly.
> It's just that the pic doesn't have a lot of contrast because of the light/fog or whatever


It is not all about density. The best skyline is about the right feel, the shape etc. Cities like Frankfurt, Warsaw, London or Paris wont change dramatically if they build one or 2 more towers because these cities have enough density. And like I said the poor angle of the best skyline can change the feel and shape of the skyline looking boring


----------



## BenjaminBern

The_Photographer said:


> It is not all about density. The best skyline is about the right feel, the shape etc. Cities like Frankfurt, Warsaw, London or Paris wont change dramatically if they build one or 2 more towers because these cities have enough density. And like I said the poor angle of the best skyline can change the feel and shape of the skyline looking boring


For sure.
To me facades and colours and the combinations thereof are also very important. Thus far for example i'm not a huge fan of the facades and colours in Rotterdam and Manchester compared to let's say Milan or Frankfurt.
But that can change with a few towers.


----------



## der muttt

Battersea London--

Pink Floyd, Animals 1977










2021





































Pictures by JCHK London forum--https://www.skyscrapercity.com/members/jchk.1226587/


----------



## werner10

Pardon me... Someone mentioned Rotterdam!?!








by @RaymondAarsman1


Up close...








by @Nycae


Far away...








by @The Modulor


And up close again!








Source: Je bent bijna op de pagina die je zoekt [funda]


Yesss, there we go. Again...








by @JolqBenavides


& one more up for the team!








by @TimoPB on Twitter


And now I hand over the baton to Gertrud..!


----------



## Gertrud

Although i'm not wearing my glasses right now, i can see that on this Frankfurt image major parts of the city/skyline are covered by wooded hills and fog. Moreover this image was taken at a place 50 kilometers away from Frankfurt, what makes it look so blurry. 



The_Photographer said:


> This picture is a proof that some angles of a top 3th skyline in Europe of Frankfurt looks very poor. From this angle I would place Frankfurt in the same position as Milan.
> Now lets compare this poor angle of Frankfurt to the best angle of Warsaw...
> 
> Now you can see how angles can make huge difference
> There are some poor angles of Warsaw that look even more poor than the above picture of Frankfurt for example :


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Zurich, Switzerland*



Manolo_B2 said:


> Zürich West:
> 
> 
> Quelle: file:///C:/Users/afsraa/Desktop/komm.%20Umsetzung%20MAG%3B%20Erl%C3%A4uterungsbericht%20nach%20Art.%2047%20RPV.pdf





Manolo_B2 said:


> *Altstetten*
> Der Kreis 9 wird derzeit stark verdichtet
> 
> _Foto von Juliet Haller_


----------



## london lad

Jason Hawkes... Again


----------



## Gertrud

*Frankfurt*

Frankfurt Skyline, June 2021 by Frawolf77, on Flickr

Grand Tower, Eden and The Spin, Wideangle Extreme by Frawolf77, on Flickr

Frankfurt - September 2020 - Tower construction by Fenchel &amp; Janisch, on Flickr


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*Tbilisi, Georgia*









by elenapodobryaeva









by faravahar









by Shermazana


----------



## Mind the gap_

Madrid










By ego8284










By gemaniti










By mlopezmad










By iguanarockart


By Alberto Lunas


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*Baku, Azerbaijan*









by Alexander Melnikov









by Sadig Aliverdibayli









by Sakan Makantoz


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw








Pic by Rafał Wojnowski








Rafał || visual diary 🌈🌆🌃🏞🌅 (@rafwojnowsky) • Instagram photos and videos


1,849 Followers, 933 Following, 662 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Rafał || visual diary 🌈🌆🌃🏞🌅 (@rafwojnowsky)




instagram.com


----------



## Darhet

*Warsaw*








Jan Pazdrowski










by koneser


----------



## Nghtmre

Some nice angle of WWA. 
Screenshooted from: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCQJzMRYjkjJCu0FnAknwjXA


----------



## hipi(sk)

Bratislava. 

























Source: 








Marek Zeleňák | PHOTOGRAPHER (@_marekzelko_) • Instagram photos and videos


8,344 Followers, 5,207 Following, 1,000 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Marek Zeleňák | PHOTOGRAPHER (@_marekzelko_)




www.instagram.com












📸 metthouse movie (@metthouse_movie) • Instagram photos and videos


12K Followers, 299 Following, 766 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 📸 metthouse movie (@metthouse_movie)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*Batumi, Georgia*









by MrMo









https://i.imgur .com/ARSR13M.jpg









by giga.kokoladze


----------



## A Chicagoan

The_Photographer said:


> Now lets compare this poor angle of Frankfurt to the best angle of Warsaw...


I disagree, I think this is the best angle of Warsaw...

Warsaw skyline by fkwiatkowski, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

*M I L A N O*








tk_cmp








Mitaka Harizanov








MilanoCam








Moreno Casetto








Dimitar Harizanov








Sergey Bykov








Giacomo Albo








Davide Galloni








Photophonico​


----------



## redcode

*London*

The London Skyline by Stuart McGowan, trên Flickr


----------



## Mind the gap_

Benidorm



Benidorm Skyline. by CWhatPhotos, on Flickr

By Katu Samarbora

IMG_6180 by jgonzalez6, on Flickr

Benidorm by Jose Monroy, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy




----------



## vincent1746

La Défense & Paris from Meudon, Sèvres and Saint Cloud :









































































Sèvres :




























Saint Cloud :













































































































Vincent Montcuit


----------



## redcode

*Manchester*









the suns last show by Indra Delle on 500px


----------



## AndrewCol

The last posts have been great! Interesting skylines of Baku, Tbilisi, Belgrade, Vienna, Zurich, Kiev and Istanbul! Lots of diversity in cities


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw








By Redzio


----------



## 4miGO!!!

__
http://instagr.am/p/CQOSrlThkv9/


----------



## 4miGO!!!

__
http://instagr.am/p/CQLuPFkh1eY/


----------



## Quicksilver

Kyiv skyline is difficult to photograph but lots of projects in pipeline:










Author: Автор Login • Instagram


----------



## CODEBARRE75011

Central Paris by Le Masque de Fer



East side by Antoine Coulon



By Vidocq 



North side by Double Face



North East side (Les Lilas) by Montecristo



North side by Montecristo



Central Paris by Lestat de Lioncourt



Central Paris (XIX) by Raphaël & Gabriel 



West side by Vincent 1746 



Central Paris by BFM





Central Paris by Max



Central Paris by Le 10



West side by Vincent 1746


----------



## Mind the gap_

BENIDORM














By Cristian Navarro


----------



## Cujas

La Defense from Puteaux City Hall

Crédit photo : Official Facebook account of Ville de Puteaux


----------



## pelo1

Warsaw


















photo by *Auriga.*


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam








Source: Je bent bijna op de pagina die je zoekt [funda]











Source: Je bent bijna op de pagina die je zoekt [funda]











Source: Je bent bijna op de pagina die je zoekt [funda]











Source: Je bent bijna op de pagina die je zoekt [funda]











Source: Je bent bijna op de pagina die je zoekt [funda]











by @The Modulor


----------



## Bonus1

*Warsaw*
















MaciejMargas.pl







www.skyscrapercity.com




































SoboleuS







www.skyscrapercity.com




















Auriga.







www.skyscrapercity.com













[Warszawa] Panoramy miasta (chyba jeszcze nie były?)


Kilka dni temu




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## redcode

*Warsaw*









Sunrise by Natalia Koperska on 500px


----------



## IThomas

*M I L A N O*








MilanoSkylinE








Dimitar Harizanov








Dimitar Harizanov








Paolo Marchesi








EdenMilano








Elena Galimberti








Cesare Andrea Ferrari​


----------



## fadeout

Warsaw


by Liquid


----------



## HaagseHoogbouw

The Hague
DSC03272 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Warsaw:*

EP09-044 · Warszawa Zachodnia by The Smell of Creosote, on Flickr


----------



## ancov

Moscow by kirgam.


----------



## Dusty Hare

^^ a tall wall


----------



## Tyron

*Hamburg*

Kräne über der HafenCity von Hamburg by Christian Schmidt, on Flickr

Sunday morning at the Elphi by Christian Anschütz, on Flickr

Hamburg - Blue Port 2019 by Norbert Wegner, on Flickr


----------



## Ingenioren

der muttt said:


> Why don't we see more pictures of Dusseldorf?


How bizzare

Düsseldorf Medienhafen - hier ist immer etwas los by Hans-Heiner Luker, on Flickr


----------



## ogonek

MSC













Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## 4miGO!!!

__
http://instagr.am/p/CQblXggBfe1/


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*








Source


----------



## redcode

*Sochi*









View of the sea and the houses of the city of Sochi. by Mariya Borisova on 500px


----------



## redcode

*London*









Canary Wharf Light Trails by iain jack on 500px

London by Stephan Rudolph, trên Flickr









A bridge over water with a city in the background by Cameron Hall on 500px

London June21 54 by Shaun Sanders, trên Flickr

View by Geoff Henson, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Birmingham*

Birmingham city by barnyz, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Liverpool*

12 Quays Ferry Terminal by Nick Wynne, trên Flickr


----------



## 4miGO!!!

__
http://instagr.am/p/CQdySveNGcW/


----------



## IThomas

*M I L A N O*








photophonico








skylinewebcams








andreacherchi_foto








photophonico








Cesare Andrea Ferrari​


----------



## Davidinho

Moscow
George Lanchevsky


----------



## Davidinho

Kuala-Moscow
Alexander Mir


----------



## Tyron

*Berlino*

Berlin - The Place to be by Jean Claude Castor, on Flickr

Berlin - Skyline Blue Hour by Jean Claude Castor, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Moscow:*

Russia. Moscow. Moscow-City. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Vlissingen:*








Vlissingen by Omroep Zeeland, on Flickr


----------



## jchk

*London* (photos by yours truly):


----------



## redcode

*Moscow*

Moscow at Night by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, trên Flickr


----------



## @Life

Rotterdam
DSC03400 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sofia*









City Scapes at sunset by Alexander Chavdarov on 500px


----------



## geogregor

London


DSC08584 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08586 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08587 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08590 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08591 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08566 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08609 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## gstark0

Unity Centre, Cracow


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Moscow:*








Moscowcity by Артем Тюменцев on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Samara, Russia:*








Sunset by Alexander iunewind on 500px.com


----------



## hkskyline

*Moscow*

City and Clouds by On Neon, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

A Chicagoan said:


> What's that in the distance? Has the Warsaw Radio Mast been re-erected?


A bit thick for a radio mast. I think that is an ordinary chimney.

Maybe this one: Kawęczyn Heat Plant


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Bratislava*



stanley-SK said:


>


----------



## redcode

*Moscow*









Сити by 𝓒𝓚𝓪3𝓸4𝓗𝓾𝓚 on 500px

2021-07-03_14-07-DSC_3977.JPG by Артем Ковалев, trên Flickr










Сити 2 by Oleg Osipov on 500px

Garden Ring avenue (Sadovoye Koltso) by On Neon, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Lyon*









Lyon sunrise by Raphaël Géhin on 500px


----------



## Mr.D00p

..shame that Canary Wharf isn't in the shot, but still a nice shot of London's new growing 3rd cluster in Vauxhall, albeit, IMO, utterly horrible toy town architecture.


----------



## der muttt

^^^ not all of it all and I really like The Damac Tower even if nobody else does.


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam in the meantime...








by @Stiffer











by @Raymond Swaep











by @Michael











By @TimdB on Twitter











by @Michael


----------



## Tyron

*Frankfurt*

Flowers and Towers
Gentil coquelicot nouveau by Matthias Rabiller, on Flickr











Source









Source


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Rotterdam:*

Skyline Rotterdam vanaf Katendrecht by Michel Meijer, on Flickr


Reflected the skyline by Michel Meijer, on Flickr


----------



## Davidinho

We rarely see Moscow's historical core in this thread. Let the Triumph Palace in the distance be an excuse for showing it








by Sergey


----------



## werner10

We want more! We want more! We want more... of this historical core!


----------



## der muttt

Battersea London--











Can't get enough workers to build stuff...'cos Brexit  









UK employers struggle with worst labour shortage since 1997


Rush to reopen and departure of overseas workers have caused problems in areas including transport, hospitality and construction




www.theguardian.com





Aaron Chown/PA


----------



## valtterip

Helsinki:










Picture by Joakim Ström


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Trondheim, Norway:*








Brattøra in Summer Night by Aziz Nasuti on 500px.com


----------



## KlausDiggy

Bochum


Das #Exzenterhaus in #Bochum by Jens Matheuszik, auf Flickr


Bochum by Frank Dorgathen, auf Flickr


----------



## Blingchampion

Aarhus, Denmark. My own photo.


----------



## IThomas

M I L A N O








Dimitar Harizanov








Andrea Cherchi








Simone Ferrari









Dimitar Harizanov








Impresa Rusconi​


IThomas said:


>


​


----------



## Darryl

IThomas said:


> M I L A N O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dimitar Harizanov​


The skateboarder mimics the action silhouettes on top the building  

I wonder if that was planned, or just coincidental


----------



## IThomas

Darryl said:


> The skateboarder mimics the action silhouettes on top the building
> 
> I wonder if that was planned, or just coincidental


I think it is a coincidence 

BTW, those silhouettes represent a football player. The building behind the skateboarder houses the "Casa AC Milan".
This is the project:














Casa Milan: welcome to the AC Milan headquarters


Find out all the information on the official headquarters of the Milan Football Association: museum, store, restaurant, events and much more




www.acmilan.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Frankfurt:*

Frankfurter Skyline by Felix Eifler, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Birmingham*

Perry Barr 2040 Draft Masterplan is published by Birmingham City Council, trên Flickr


----------



## Davidinho

*Moscow facts*
Built in 1970's, MBC is the first highrise cluster in Moscow for offices (it is close to MIBC, you can see it in some photos).








Strogolexa
CSKA stadium has a skyscraper as one of its corners








Yurkin Igor
The restaurant on the top of this bridge once provided with the best panoramic views of North-western Moscow. It had to be shut down because of the problems with toilet.








Daria









Strogolexa
Parks occupy 54% of Moscow's territory making it the greenest megacity in the world.








Strogolexa









Vladimir Vasev


----------



## Mikiboz

Davidinho said:


> Frankfurt has the best skyline from street level. London is second.


Itˋs interesting that you mention those two as there are quite the parallels between them when it comes to building and integrating skyscrapers into the existing cityscape. The City of London and Frankfurt inner city (within the old fortifications) follow the principle of integrating the new and the old which makes for great contrasts and juxtapositions in architectural styles whereas Canary Wharf and Frankfurt Messe are basically greenfield development, and ultimately boring places. The quality of infrastructure in both places might be high but ultimately they are generic, same goes for La Defense (IMO).

I had colleagues over here in FFM from New York and Shanghai and they love the structure of the inner city because it really is quite unique, a lot of context (and context is everything) whereas Messe for them is nothing, there are much higher buildings in their respective cities and the area has no context. The only thing outstanding there is the Messeturm, which really is a stunningly beautiful building (my personal favorite in Frankfurt).

And there is a lesson to be learned for European skyline development. Don’t try to copy what already exists, the original is unreachable anyway, try to create something unique with the already existing substance. Unfortunately you have skyscraper enthusiasts in Frankfurt who don’t understand this. For them it’s like „why can’t we build as much as Chicago or Toronto?“ For them it’s all about quantity and height. But they are just a minority thankfully.


----------



## redcode

*London*

Willcarry by Geoff Henson, trên Flickr









Untitled by Emil Gevelegian on 500px









伦敦鸟瞰 by Sheldon HE on 500px









Source


----------



## RokasLT

*Baku







*





Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com


----------



## vincent1746

Lyon :



























































































Vincent Montcuit


----------



## redcode

*Moscow*

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, trên Flickr


----------



## Mikiboz

Frankfurt Messeturm (pics by me)
Frankfurts most iconic tower and with a height of 257m Europe‘s highest skyscraper from its inauguration in 1990 till 1997 (when it was surpassed by the Commerzbank). 

Still it remains at least in my eyes the most beautiful tower in the city, with its re-interpretation of 1920/30s Art Déco style. They dont build them like this anymore. Nowadays the bottom line and profit margin trumps every other aspect. Not with the Messeturm, which from an economic point of view never made much sense but was from the beginning intended to be an architectural lighthouse for the city. 










Messeturm in autumn light









Messeturm in summerlight


----------



## A Chicagoan

Davidinho said:


> The restaurant on the top of this bridge once provided with the best panoramic views of North-western Moscow. It had to be shut down *because of the problems with toilet.*


----------



## @Life

Rotterdam GROOSMAN architecten on LinkedIn: #Nederland #CTdeBoer #hijsloods


----------



## Miguel_PL

Warsaw by *Czlapka *[SSC user] - better resolution available if you open in a new tab


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Moscow:*








Untitled by Karl Magrus on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Vilnius:*








Vilnius Skyscrapers by Witold Drutel on 500px.com


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*

Skyline 2 by Philip Hammer, trên Flickr


----------



## Nghtmre

This one of the coolest angles of WWA. But still missing some Skyscrapers in the middle. Now looks more like two clusters close to each other.








And one of my fav pics:








By: DRONE PHOTO SHOW Warsaw Streets by Drone - YouTube


----------



## Mikiboz

Frankfurt and the ECB (pics by me)

Well, when the ECB had been finished in 2014, there was more than one Frankfurter who asked themselves what to do with that building, standing there in solitude and watching over the banks in the inner city. And “beautiful“ is not a word which first comes to mind when describing that roughly 200m skyscraper. Not one 90 degree angle can be found here but as almost always with deconstructivist architecture, its true quality develops over time. Same happened here. It’s a building which virtually never gets boring because it never looks the same, depending on the direction, perspective, angle and daytime you look at it. This building is almost a skyline onto itself and easily became one of the true icons of Frankfurt. I would even say: when you build a solitaire, this is how it should be done.


----------



## hkskyline

*Moscow*

Untitled by Vladimir Alekhin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Warsaw*

Smartwings B737-8 MAX OK-SWM landing WAW/EPWA by Jaws300, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

Celebrity Silhouette 12 image Pano copy by Dave Jones, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Canary Wharf*

Limehouse Basin by Geoff Henson, on Flickr

Thames Clipper, Canary Wharf and the Isle of Dogs by Marc Barrot, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Brescia, Italy:*








Brescia skyline with snow - Copia by Davide Zampatti on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Frankfurt:*








Skyline of Frankfurt, Germany at sunset by Nils Steiner on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*

Cranes and tower blocks by Jjm2009, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Dusseldorf:*








Mediahafen by night by jan groyecki on 500px.com


----------



## hkskyline

*Barcelona*

Barcelona&#x27;s waterfront by nofotis_, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Madrid*









Madrid outskirts by Alex S. on 500px


----------



## redcode

*St Petersburg*









Белой ночью на Неве by Игорь Майоров on 500px


----------



## Alexenergy

*MOSCOW*


moscowoutskirts said:


> 11.07.


----------



## hkskyline

*Canary Wharf*










Source : Twitter @pdudleyvfx


----------



## madmax1982

Paris - La Défense


----------



## Deo

Warsaw:


































Source: [Warszawa] Panoramy miasta (chyba jeszcze nie były?)


----------



## ogonek

MSC








*by moscowoutskirts*


----------



## hkskyline

*Moscow*

A Hot Day in Moscow (7) by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr


----------



## Xorcist

Berlin by Robin Berndt


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam








by @The Modulor 











by @LaurensKunst on Twitter












by @LaurensKunst on Twitter











by @GerritsLasse on Twitter











By Frans Hanswijk/@RTMXL on Twitter


----------



## Miguel_PL

Warsaw


----------



## A Chicagoan

madmax1982 said:


> Paris - La Défense


Happy Bastille Day!


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Helsinki:*

Blue and Orange by Juha Saarinen, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

*M I L A N O*








Photophonico








Dimitar Harizanov








Alberto Fanelli








Alberto Fanelli








Photophonico








Photophonico








Sergey Bykov​


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Antalya, Turkey:*

Forth by Melissa Maples, on Flickr


----------



## werner10

The Hague








by @MartjanKuit on twitter












by @pppeter











DSC03332 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr











by @MsB_NL on Twitter










by @Ton_Overmeire on Twitter












DSC03272 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Liverpool:*

Liverpool skyline from Everton by Brian Mason, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Rotterdam*










Source : Twitter @Rbnp2.0


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

Liverpool by The Way I See Liverpool, on Flickr

Liverpool by The Way I See Liverpool, on Flickr

Liverpool by The Way I See Liverpool, on Flickr

Liverpool by The Way I See Liverpool, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

Rottweil

Ein Ultraleichter umfliegt den Thyssenkrupp-Testturm by Mark Bangert, auf Flickr








source: https://www.tkelevator.com/


----------



## der muttt

London


















What a scorcher! Londoners flock to parks on hottest day of the year


Sun-loving Londoners flocked to parks and green spaces across the city on the hottest day of the year today.




www.standard.co.uk


----------



## redcode

*London*









Loïc

View from The Point by Anna Heath, trên Flickr

Point Hill by Anna Heath, trên Flickr

IMG_6011 by Ian Razey, trên Flickr

London&#x27;s Docklands by Phil Amesbury, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Rotterdam*

Rotterdam_juli21 by Jeromeo, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Paris La Défense*

La Défense, France by Bernard Lafond, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Bonn*

bonn - skyline, neubau by hohpe, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Amsterdam*

Eerste Nightjet naar Wenen by Hans Westerink, trên Flickr


----------



## gstark0

__
http://instagr.am/p/CRd76SaIMgc/


----------



## redcode

*Vienna*

20210425_MorgenwalkDonaupark_41 by Tauralbus, trên Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

More Vienna

20210425_MorgenwalkDonaupark_69 by Tauralbus, on Flickr


20210425_MorgenwalkDonaupark_60 by Tauralbus, on Flickr


----------



## HaagseHoogbouw

Rotterdam
DSC03667 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr

The Hague
DSC03625 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*








Cityscape by Kornel Flint on 500px.com


----------



## Fio241

Moscow
*























*


----------



## redcode

*Warsaw*

W by Robert Woźniak, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Canary Wharf*

Against the tide by Alan Habbick Photography., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Warsaw*

W by Robert Woźniak, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Frankfurt*

frankfurt by Mladen Perić, on Flickr


----------



## A.Whiskey

Great pics of Madrit, Frankfurt, Warsaw and Moscow 👍


----------



## redcode

*Moscow*

Деловой центр Москва-Сити_ Moscow-City Business Center by ole.dok, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

19th July 2021. Spirit of Discovery at Liverpool, from Woodside, Birkenhead, The Wirral, Cheshire by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr

19th July 2021. Spirit of Discovery at Liverpool, from Woodside, Birkenhead, The Wirral, Cheshire. by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

London skyline-010 by David Walker, on Flickr

London skyline-013 by David Walker, on Flickr

London skyline-001 by David Walker, on Flickr

London skyline-012 by David Walker, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*The Hague*









Modern vs Old city by Jacopo Vassallo on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Moscow:*

Russia. Moscow. Moscow-City. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Rotterdam:*

Rotterdam - Kop van zuid by Joop van Andel, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*The Hague:*








Some sea fog on Scheveningen beach by Pieter Bos on 500px.com


----------



## IThomas

*M I L A N O*








mauro_ger








Alberto Fanelli








Elena Galimberti








mauro_ger









mauro_ger









mauro_ger​


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Vienna:*








Alter Donau by Gennady Shcherbinin on 500px.com


----------



## CotCat

Gdynia








by @photo_patryk_kosmider (instagram)


----------



## hkskyline

* Rotterdam *









Source : Twitter @ baara_a


----------



## mlody89

Warszawa


----------



## redcode

*London *from the Shard

The View From The Shard by Dan Highton, trên Flickr


----------



## CODEBARRE75011

Paris old picture by Le Druide


----------



## ogonek

MSC








*moscowoutskirts*


----------



## KlausDiggy

With the spire of this building, I always think this is a picture of Dubai, until I scroll further and see the whole picture. 



IThomas said:


> *M I L A N O*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mauro_ger​


----------



## cardiff




----------



## Keats1795

*Manchester:*










Source: @IAmOlimpia


----------



## redcode

*Madrid*

Madrid Skyline by eduvalero, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*









The View From The Shard by Dan Highton Photography on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Benidorm*









El mas alto by Eduardo Pascual Iborra on 500px


----------



## Dreiländereck

cardiff said:


>


Where is the location at the middle bottom skyscrapers on the picture, one under construction, is that Aldgate, Aldgate East?


----------



## ogonek

MSC


















*@moscowoutskirts*


----------



## redcode

*Duesseldorf* 









Waterline by Michael Kuepper on 500px









Nightcolour by Sven Fuchs on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Rotterdam*

Erasmusbrug, Rotterdam by Fred Dalmulder, trên Flickr


----------



## werner10

In the meantime in Rotterdam...








by @Nycae











by @LE CLOCHARD












by @Marin











by @JTvanDam on Twitter












by @JTvanDam on Twitter













by @JTvanDam on Twitter


----------



## madmax1982

La Défense









Source :








Le plus grand open space du monde... dans un parc parisien


(ETX Daily Up) - L'entreprise Ubiq a installé ses employés dans un open space de 200.000 mètres carrés, au grand air, dans le parc de Bagatelle à Paris. Une manière de réinventer le bureau "challengé" par la pandémie...




www.ladepeche.fr


----------



## AbidM

Dreiländereck said:


> Where is the location at the middle bottom skyscrapers on the picture, one under construction, is that Aldgate, Aldgate East?


I believe that’s Shoreditch.


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

SKYG 139 by Thierry, on Flickr

SKYG 129 by Thierry, on Flickr

SKYG 151 by Thierry, on Flickr

SKYG 157 by Thierry, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Moscow*

Untitled by Sergey NCD, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Frankfurt*

20210725-_DSC1050 by Alexander Wipf, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Oslo*

Oslo view by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Vålerenga church Radisson Blu by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## Sponsor

Bratislava








youtube


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Madrid:*








Luz mágica by azabache3 on 500px.com


----------



## SoboleuS

*Warsaw* (by SoboleuS )


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*

20210725-_DSC1042 by Alexander Wipf, trên Flickr


----------



## RokasLT

What's next for London fintech, according to experts | Sifted


----------



## 4miGO!!!

SoboleuS said:


> *Warsaw* (by SoboleuS )


That is one super nice skyline. Looks like NY of its best days some 20 years ago.


----------



## Kamwell

Warsaw as seen from the Wilanów district.








by @jacekwojcikowski on Instagram


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## Xorcist

Berlin






















(c)Xorcist


----------



## redcode

*Rotterdam*

Rotterdam central by nightvsn, trên Flickr

Walk the plank by nightvsn, trên Flickr


----------



## 4miGO!!!

__
http://instagr.am/p/CR39kP-JnTg/


----------



## SASH

ROTTERDAM
























Photo source: Je bent bijna op de pagina die je zoekt [funda]


----------



## hkskyline

*Birmingham*

1 Year To Go - B2022 by Birmingham City Council, on Flickr


----------



## der muttt

I don't like the "Unicredit" building with the spire (is it supposed to pay homage to the Cathedral"?) or the bendy building which just looks painful. I love the vegetation buildings.

I actually prefer Madrid for aesthetics, Milan looks too...sculptural.

Still admirable though.


----------



## redcode

*Moscow*









Moscow by Alexander Asedach on 500px


----------



## Fiorekolej

A few of my photos of Frankfurt am Main, taken july 24, 2021.
From the roof of Main Tower:
























From the Main river, during the cruise:


----------



## redcode

*London*

The Queen&#x27;s House, Greenwich, London by Nigel Turner, trên Flickr


----------



## bonquiqui

redcode said:


> *London*
> 
> The Queen's House, Greenwich, London by Nigel Turner, trên Flickr


This is a brilliant shot


----------



## Mikiboz

FFM skyline seen from Offenbach harbor/waterfront (pics by me)


----------



## IThomas

der muttt said:


> I don't like the "Unicredit" building with the spire (is it supposed to pay homage to the Cathedral"?) or the *bendy building which just looks painful*. I love the vegetation buildings.
> 
> I actually prefer Madrid for aesthetics, *Milan looks too...sculptural.*
> 
> Still admirable though.


How would you consider this (it should be completed in 2024)?
It would act as a "gate" to CityLife from Domodossola street, and it would pay homage to Italian porticoes and Milan's old twin buildings 😁



>


----------



## der muttt

That looks great


----------



## fadeout

Warsaw 
Kafarek


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Brussels*



Pitchoune said:


> De l'article: Stib, Bpost, roaming, commerce en ligne... : tout ce qui change le 1er juillet | BX1





Pitchoune said:


> De l'article: Classement des villes les plus chères au monde pour les expatriés: Bruxelles 53e


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Benidorm*



el palmesano said:


> Fotos: Así es el Intempo de Benidorm, el edificio residencial más alto de Europa
> 
> 
> Su inauguración está prevista para el mes de septiembre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lasprovincias.es


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## mlody89

del


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt








*
Morning Skyline by Thomas Risse on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Moscow*

IMGP5231 by Pavel Kozlov, trên Flickr









Moscow City sunset by Alex Sviblov on 500px


----------



## Mikiboz

Westend Gate (159m) with 140 West (145m) and 99 West (106m) in the background.

The Westend Gate, built 1972-76, was at its inauguration not only Frankfurt’s and Germany’s tallest building (until 1978), but also Frankfurt‘s first „true“ skyscraper. In 1978 the modernist building (housing commercial offices and a hotel) was overtaken by the Silberturm at 166m.

Sure, nowadays that building is nothing special and it was Frankfurt’s tallest only for a mere 2 years, but as Germany‘s and Frankfurt‘s first real skyscraper (150m+), it will have its place in architectural history. And I generally like it’s international Modernist Style. I think that type of architecture is quite timeless and will outlive a lot of today’s supercool buildings…


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Munich:*








O2 Tower in München by Karoly Heinrich on 500px.com









Olympiaturm by Karoly Heinrich on 500px.com


----------



## hkskyline

*The Hague*

DSC03827 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Rotterdam*










Source : Twitter @ Piet_Heyn


----------



## hkskyline

*Frankfurt*

2021-08_01-6951- by Dieter K., on Flickr


----------



## Tyron

*Dusseldorf*


















Source


----------



## Davidinho

^^ Kö-Bogen II is the most interesting building I have recently seen.


----------



## Davidinho

Let's have a look at Krasnoyarsk, Russia


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Goteborg, Sweden:*

Skyline on the way up by Fredrik Tholander, on Flickr


----------



## goodybear

*Vienna *









































Not the biggest nor best IMO, but quite a decent number of clusters 
Image source: goodybear/me


----------



## A Chicagoan

*The Hague:*








Skyline The Hague in black and white by Bert Houdijk on 500px.com


----------



## redcode

*Birmingham*

Birmingham Skyline from the Oaklands Recreation Ground by Elliott Brown, trên Flickr

Skyline by Jason Hood, trên Flickr


----------



## CotCat

Gdańsk








by me


----------



## SASH

ROTTERDAM










Photo source: Je bent bijna op de pagina die je zoekt [funda]










Photo source: Je bent bijna op de pagina die je zoekt [funda]










Photo source: Je bent bijna op de pagina die je zoekt [funda]










Photo source: Je bent bijna op de pagina die je zoekt [funda]


----------



## hkskyline

*Rotterdam*

Rotterdam &amp; co. by Mara Lucà, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Oslo *

thunder and lightning over Oslo with surroundings by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

SASH said:


> ROTTERDAM
> 
> View attachment 1852854
> 
> 
> Photo source: Je bent bijna op de pagina die je zoekt [funda]
> 
> View attachment 1852868
> 
> 
> Photo source: Je bent bijna op de pagina die je zoekt [funda]
> 
> View attachment 1852890
> 
> 
> Photo source: Je bent bijna op de pagina die je zoekt [funda]
> 
> View attachment 1852905
> 
> 
> Photo source: Je bent bijna op de pagina die je zoekt [funda]


I think Rotterdam looks much better from within the city than from the river.


----------



## redcode

*London*









Sight by Roberto Angioni on 500px

184/365 - Natural frame by Anna Heath, trên Flickr

Canary Wharf from Greenwich Park by Anna Heath, trên Flickr

Viewpoint by Anna Heath, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Batumi*

YDH_4088_20210711_Georgia by Yigal David H, on Flickr


----------



## Mikiboz

KlausDiggy said:


> Icoon will be only 140m high. MT1 will never reach the 300m mark. That was made clear from the very beginning.


I was speaking structural height, not roof top height. The highest floor is expected to be at around 260m (could easily be 270m or slightly more, we simply don’t know as of today). Depending on the design, the tower can easily pass the 300m mark, 20-30% vanity height is seemingly the new normal (see The Shard)
No reason to not pull a Varso.


----------



## redcode

*Madrid*









Panorámica by Roberto Romero Amaya on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Barcelona*









Barcelona by Eduardo Gonzalez Palomar on 500px


----------



## KlausDiggy

Mikiboz said:


> I was speaking structural height, not roof top height. The highest floor is expected to be at around 260m (could easily be 270m or slightly more, we simply don’t know as of today). Depending on the design, the tower can easily pass the 300m mark, 20-30% vanity height is seemingly the new normal (see The Shard)
> No reason to not pull a Varso.


But then please with a proper spire.


----------



## Mikiboz

AndrewCol said:


> First time seeing Frankfurt from this view, didn't realize it's so spread out. City planning looks very neat!


Indeed. Frankfurt is actually considerably bigger than often assumed, especially outside Germany. While the population within the administrative city limits is „only“ roughly 800,000 the population size of the Frankfurt agglomeration is more like 2.5-2.7 million people, actually not that small. The metroregion itself has around 6 million inhabitants though that‘s rather irrelevant. Though Mainz, Wiesbaden, Darmstadt and Aschaffenburg and their respective suburbs are all very close to FFM (20-30km) they are still their own thing. Anyway, Germany in the West/Southwest is insanely densely populated. One metro follows another. From Ruhr Area to Cologne/Düsseldorf to Rhine-Main to Rhine-Neckar to Karlsruhe to Stuttgart region you have a continuous area of roughly 80,000 sqkm with more than 40 million people.


----------



## Mikiboz

KlausDiggy said:


> But then please with a proper spire.


Amen. I feel you . Let’s just hope the developer is not too stingy.


----------



## hkskyline

*Düsseldorf*

Düsseldorf, harbour by borderlight, on Flickr


----------



## Mikiboz

Frankfurt (source: Skyline Atlas)

Frankfurt skyline when entering downtown from the West via Autobahn A648. This is a perspective of the FFM skyline I like quite a lot (unfortunately not often photographed). Pic is a bit older (I guess autumn 2019). 










The red area is where the Millennium towers 1+2 will be situated. Today it’s occupied with construction containers. 
In principle it would take a week or so to prepare the construction site and start digging .


----------



## Davidinho

Moscow
















Irina Biryukova


----------



## ancov

Moscow by moscowoutskirts:


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*

Barges on the Thames (20210804 1347) by Graham Dash, on Flickr


Canary Wharf (20210804 1235) by Graham Dash, on Flickr


Canary Wharf (20210804 1300) by Graham Dash, on Flickr


City of London skyline (20210804 1151) by Graham Dash, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*









AlexiaRFishwick


----------



## hkskyline

*Frankfurt*

Frankfurt Sunset by Moritz Padberg, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Rotterdam* 









Source : Twitter @ VictorTermijn


----------



## Mikiboz

KlausDiggy said:


> Why does everyone always think that Frankfurt is a village?
> It is the 5th largest city in Germany and one of the largest metropolitan areas.


Honest answer? Very bad city marketing and promotion, like really really bad. Compare how Frankfurt markets and promotes itself compared to cities like Munich, Berlin, or even Nuremberg. There‘s your answer. And forget about international image, just look how Frankfurt is still viewed across Germany. A crime-ridden, dirty and ugly industrial/post-industrial shithole, with skyscrapers, a big confusing airport and ruled by banks, with no staying quality. Make a representative survey and that will be your answer of 60-70% of Germans.

How many people actually know that Frankfurt is historically one of the most important German cities? How many people know that for almost 650 years this was the place where the Holy Roman Emperor was elected (1147-1792) and for 230 years where the Emperor was crowned (1562-1792), until the last Emperor and the dissolution of the Holy Roman Empire in 1806? Not to even ask about the first German parliament out of the 1848/49 revolution (Paulskirche).

Anyway, that pic from above was actually quite true in the 70s/80s still. A company like Hoechst (one of the three biggest chemical/pharma companies in the world back then) with a despicable, megalomaniacal and totally negligent „top management“ and 4 or 5 chemical plants along the Main river in Frankfurt didn’t help. I was there, I saw it. Walking along the Main? Forget it. The river was a toxic, stinking cesspool and the river banks a huge scrapping place.

Western people are often quite blind, ignorant combined with arrogance. Oh how we looked down on Eastern European/Eastern German cities after the fall of the wall. Was always strange for me because as a Frankfurter I couldn’t see any significant difference to my city, including the massive scale of prostitution. At least the parks over there in the East were not invaded by junkies and polluted by thousands of needles (Taunusanlage).

But hey, at least WE had skyscrapers .

That said, Frankfurt and the whole region changed MASSIVELY over the last 30 years, so many positive developments. Now it’s a true (hidden) gem.

For all interested to get a view of FFM as such, please have a look at those short videos of a three-part series. They are absolutely wonderfully made, won’t take much time to watch and will show you the real Frankfurt as of today (well except hookers , but hookers are everywhere in Germany anyway). They are by far the best „promotional“ or image videos of Frankfurt, made by a private person.

One Day in Frankfurt - Part 1
One Day in Frankfurt - Part 2
One Day in Frankfurt - Part 3
Bonus: Frankfurt from Above

ENJOY .

Edit: lots and lots of skyline .


----------



## Mikiboz

Davidinho said:


> Moscow
> View attachment 1871592
> 
> View attachment 1871593
> 
> Irina Biryukova


That second pic, that is what I am talking about. Moscow really has the potential to become one of the best skylines in the world, in my eyes it already is. Combining old and new, integrating them, playing off each other. This is how you create structure and an interesting skyline. One can look at that pic all day and still discover something new. We have 16th century, barroque, rococo, neo-classical/neo-gothic Seven Sisters, and the future.

Awesome.


----------



## AndrewCol

KlausDiggy said:


> Why does everyone always think that Frankfurt is a village?
> It is the 5th largest city in Germany and one of the largest metropolitan areas.


Personally, it's the 750k pop. that lied for me.


----------



## Davidinho

A Chicagoan said:


> *London:*


Each time I see Scalpel´s triangular roof, I think it is a video for the first second.


----------



## redcode

*Benidorm*









Balcón del Mediterráneo by Jiabo (Allan) Wan on 500px


----------



## werner10

Some freestyle Rotterdam pics...









IMG_3460 by Momo1435, on Flickr












By @Eric Offereins











by @franswillemblok on Twitter










by @franswillemblok on Twitter.com











Source: Je bent bijna op de pagina die je zoekt [funda]












Source: Je bent bijna op de pagina die je zoekt [funda]


----------



## Mikiboz

Frankfurt Hauptwache
The cranes of FOUR are visible on the right
Dare I say it? With the completion of FOUR and hopefully Veritas project, the Inner City will have a density and Street Canyon feel to it which will be unique in Europe, west of Russia . Haven’t yet been to the MIBC, but looking forward to it . 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CSXKu0jocVA/


----------



## hkskyline

*Vienna*

Sailing boats for rent on an Old Danube dock. Vienna International Centre in the background by Ivan Radic, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Frankfurt*

Point of View by Benjamin Adolphi, on Flickr


----------



## Cujas

Paris @david_fossa


----------



## hkskyline

*Moscow*

Ростовская набережная by Vyacheslav Ka, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

Paris










© Colorsofspring on Instagram


----------



## redcode

*Milan*









Skyline from Duomo (Milan) by Luca Torriani on 500px


----------



## Davidinho

Different faces of Moscow
































Strogolexa


----------



## Mikiboz

hkskyline said:


> *Frankfurt*
> 
> Point of View by Benjamin Adolphi, on Flickr


I know I am biased  but from a pure „beautiful“ or „artistic“ point of view, the Frankfurt skyline viewed from the Deutschherrnbrücke (bridge) is the most pleasing in Europe. It’s like a painting from Michelangelo or Leonardo (ok a bit over the top but you get my point). The setting, the composition, the diversity, the setting sun right behind, the harmonic contours…the only negative is that the Messeturm is almost invisible. I hope the Millennium tower (in the left hole, between Grand Tower and the major cluster) will make up for it.


----------



## hkskyline

*Rotterdam*

vakatendrecht-1 by Jeromeo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Frankfurt*

evening on Lohrberg, Frankfurt by espederle, on Flickr


----------



## Mind the gap_

Madrid from live traffic cameras now:


----------



## Davidinho

I was in Madrid 2 years ago and it's a shame I didn't visit these towers. If anyone could stand instead of me in the line in front of Prado Museum for 3.5 hours...


----------



## hkskyline

*Vilnius*

Vilnius, Lithuania by Andrius Aleksandravičius, on Flickr

Vilnius, Lithuania by Andrius Aleksandravičius, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*









jasonhawkesphot









jasonhawkesphot


----------



## Mikiboz

Frankfurt Messe 
(pics by me)
This is a perspective on the skyline seldom seen (compared to the view from the river) which is a shame as most of these towers are not visible from there and it’s a quite imposing view.


----------



## KlausDiggy

Beautiful shots, Mikiboz!


----------



## eibomz

Little big city on the Main-river

















Source: mattsik









Source: Oliver Krautscheid


----------



## redcode

*Paris*









defense part 2 by Romain Bouchard on 500px









La Défense by Younn Hazo on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Gdańsk*









Gdańsk.. by Maciek Miśtal on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*

Frankfurt Skyline, Goetheturm Panorama by Frawolf77, trên Flickr









Frankfurt Skyline by JP.73 Hobbyfotografie on 500px









Frankfurt am Main by Leszek photo eremius on 500px

European Central Bank in Frankfurt by Tenzin Peljor, trên Flickr


----------



## IThomas

*M I L A N O*








Wassim Chouak








HiltiItalia









Babak








HiltiItalia








milanoeprovincia








Marcus Ganahl








HiltiItalia









Dimitar Harizanov









Mattia Spotti​


----------



## Mikiboz

In the streets of Frankfurt

Yesterday I took a little walk along the Mainzer Landstrasse towards downtown (walking from West to East) and I would like to share some street-level skyline experiences along the way with you. Frankfurt is best explored by feet anyway .

New Kids on the Block: Eden, Grand Tower, Spin









Towards the City Hochhaus (1974, renovated 2008) and one of Frankfurt’s „big boys“, the rather underappreciated Westend Tower (1993, 208m), which aged quite well I would say.









A quick glance to the left reveals Grand Tower (2019), One (2021), Pollux (1997) and T185 (2011), which is a bit of a stupid name as the tower is 200m high and not 185m. Well, good skyscraper names are rare.









A first glance into downtown shows us the Marienturm (2019) and Frankfurt’s popular darling, the Maintower (1999, 200m), another „big boy“.









Another quick glance to the left gives us a good view on Frankfurts godfather and patron of all „big boys“, the eternally beautiful Messeturm (1990, 256m).









Ensemble view.









Walking below the Westend Tower.









And we reached the end of our little tour beneath the Trianon (1993) and the 80s icons of the Deutsche Bank Twin Towers (1984). They basically scream (little) Wall Street back to you. The movie and the street .


----------



## hkskyline

*Frankfurt*

20210812-_DSC9045-ffmMainBrücken (1) by Willy Kerntopp, on Flickr

20210812-_DSC9045-ffmMaiBrücken (5) by Willy Kerntopp, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Düsseldorf *

Düsseldorf Medienhafen by Andreas Schumacher, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Rotterdam*

Rotterdam by gert jan vermeulen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Canary Wharf*

View of Canary Wharf by Alan Garwood, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Amsterdam*

20210507 valley [marcel steinbach]5 by Amsterdam Zuidas, on Flickr

Amsterdam Amstel by Skylark92, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Oslo*

NordengaBridge by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

Nine Elms cluster in London:

DSC01654 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01650 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01608 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01602 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01658 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Canary Wharf:

DSC01664 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01667 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Elephant & Castle:

DSC01653 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01615 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

City:

DSC01637 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01657 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01613 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

BT Tower:

DSC01644 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## jakuber

^ London is just amazing, especially with its mulitple clusters. The only downside is only one 300+. Are there any plans for taller towers near The Shard?


----------



## Mikiboz

A little fun game…take the 10 „best“ skyscrapers/buildings > 100m (or closest) from each of the following cities

Moscow, London, Paris, Frankfurt, Warsaw, Rotterdam, Milano, Madrid, Istanbul
league tournament (each city against each city)
city vs. city: compare the 10 best buildings of each and chose the combined best 10 (winner = the city with more chosen buildings, draw means both are winners)
allowed are only buildings 1900+
best is of course subjective but architectural merit/quality of building should be key
only finished buildings

(For Frankfurt my 10 pics would be: Messeturm, Commerzbank, Westend Tower, Opernturm, Japan Center, ECB, Deutsche Bank Twin Towers, Grand Tower, Omni Tower, Trianon)

Who would be your league champion?
My final table: 
Moscow 8
Frankfurt 7
Milano 6
Paris 6
London 5
Madrid 3
Warsaw 3
Rotterdam 3
Istanbul 0


----------



## der muttt

^ Sorry but that's just really stupid.


----------



## Mikiboz

der muttt said:


> ^ Sorry but that's just really stupid.


Why? Its quite fun to think about it . Height and quantity is not everything. Anyway, it’s just a normal, funny thought game like „combined best 11 in football“. No need to get angry, it’s subjective anyway.


----------



## der muttt

People don't know enough about the respective skyscrapers in respective cities, I had to look the ECB up, it's quite an ugly lump and no offence to The French but so are most of Paris's skyscrapers.

You are right it is subjective and I think you only did it because you are proud of Frankfurt's skyscrapers which is fair enough.


----------



## CODEBARRE75011

Paris by Vincent 1746


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*

Panorama Frankfurt, Goetheturm, August 2021 by Frawolf77, trên Flickr

Frankfurt Skyline Panorama, Deutschherrnbrücke by Frawolf77, trên Flickr

Frankfurt Panorama, Osthafenbrücke by Frawolf77, trên Flickr


----------



## CODEBARRE75011

der muttt said:


> People don't know enough about the respective skyscrapers in respective cities, I had to look the ECB up, it's quite an ugly lump and no offence to The French but so are most of Paris's skyscrapers.
> 
> You are right it is subjective and I think you only did it because you are proud of Frankfurt's skyscrapers which is fair enough.


^^It's not less beautiful than most of London's skyscrapers.


----------



## redcode

*Canary Wharf*









TraceyWhitefoot









_ajar_amar









Delibird444

Magnifico / Glorious (London skyline from Shooter&#x27;s Hill, London, United Kingdom) by Andrea Pucci, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Rotterdam*

Nieuwe Maas, Wilhelminapier by d9t_Rotterdam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Bratislava*

DSC_3952_4936 by Friedrich Gross, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vienna*

DSC_3774_4900 by Friedrich Gross, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*









LiverpoolVista









jasonhawkesphot


----------



## IThomas

M I L A N O








GruppoUna








Skylinewebcams








Andrea Pinotti








Andrea Pinotti








Mariano Russo








Rapfotografo​


----------



## hugh

Mikiboz said:


> 22 Bishopgate as such is a fine Building but it doesn’t work in its environment. Cubature and geometry are way too complex for its surroundings. Combined with its proportions it suffocates all the surrounding buildings instead of enhancing them. In that regard it disrespects and ignores its neighbors, almost like a bully. Maybe on purpose. Maybe this is what the developer/owner wanted.
> 
> But put the same building in another environment and it might be judged completely different. Context.


Regardless of 'context,' the 'complex' 'cubature and geometry' - you refer to strikes this observer as a euphemism for 'clever aesthetics' that doesn't come off.


----------



## Mikiboz

Blackpool88 said:


> Strange that you called out 1 Canada Square - it's widely considered one of London's best Skyscrapers and will always be known as the catalyst for the whole CW development.


That’s all true and it fulfilled its role as dominant anchor point for CW quite well in the past. But 1 Canada Square was never original (basically a modified copy of 200 Vesey Street, NYC) or distinctive (outside London), nor an avantgardist skyscraper (be it from a material or technological POV) when it opened in 1991.

Even if we narrow our view down to Europe only, it wasn’t outstanding back in 1991. It‘s a good building with a good yet generic design. Nothing more nothing less. I actually quite like it .


----------



## Mikiboz

hugh said:


> Regardless of 'context,' the 'complex' 'cubature and geometry' - you refer to strikes this observer as a euphemism for 'clever aesthetics' that doesn't come off.


Basically what I said: good to great architecture simply in the wrong place . Would work wonders as a solitaire.


----------



## Mind the gap_

Madrid



By dym_canon



By fco.olmos



By eduvalero



By espacio caleido


----------



## Mikiboz

Mind the gap_ said:


> Madrid
> 
> 
> 
> By dym_canon
> 
> 
> 
> By fco.olmos
> 
> 
> 
> By eduvalero
> 
> 
> 
> By espacio caleido


Torre Espacio und Torre de Cristal are in my view the two most beautiful and elegant skyscrapers built in Europe in the last 20 years. I love them 😍.


----------



## Blackpool88

Mikiboz said:


> That’s all true and it fulfilled its role as dominant anchor point for CW quite well in the past. But 1 Canada Square was never original (basically a modified copy of 200 Vesey Street, NYC) or distinctive (outside London), nor an avantgardist skyscraper (be it from a material or technological POV) when it opened in 1991.
> 
> Even if we narrow our view down to Europe only, it wasn’t outstanding back in 1991. It‘s a good building with a good yet generic design. Nothing more nothing less. I actually quite like it .


we will have to agree to disagree on this one - the cladding on 1CS is excellent - stainless steel it catches the sun beautifully


----------



## hugh

Mikiboz said:


> Basically what I said: good to great architecture simply in the wrong place . Would work wonders as a solitaire.


I guess you missed my reference to 'context' - irrespective of location, 22 Bishopsgate is flawed architecture. 'Clever aesthetics' wasn't meant as a compliment.


----------



## hkskyline

*Madrid*

Vistas by Javi García-Heras J., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Warsaw*

SWISS CS100 HB-JBB landing WAW/EPWA by Jaws300, on Flickr


----------



## werner10

Some Rotterdam stuff along the line should fit in neatly, I presume...








by @Cecylia95662356 on Twitter












by @Cecylia95662356 on Twitter











by @Cecylia95662356 on Twitter












by @Cecylia95662356 on Twitter












by @TimoPB on Twitter


----------



## jakuber

werner10 said:


> Some Rotterdam stuff along the line should fit neatly, I presume... So here it goes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by @Cecylia95662356 on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by @TimoPB on Twitter


Two best photos of Rotterdam in my opinion, the skyline looks amazing here. It gives me a bit of London vibes


----------



## werner10

^^ Well, honestly, I think Rotterdam will never compete with the juggernaut skyline cities of Europe, like London, Moscow, Paris or Warsaw and Frankfurt. However, this is not relevant for the aesthetic experience of the city's skyline in and of it self.

Rotterdam's high rise boom started in the 80's. And, after all those years (and we are not quite there yet) finally you start to get some sense of high rise density in its inner city. It's a slow process, but, like a good old wine - it tastes better over the years. I will keep you posted!


----------



## CODEBARRE75011

Montparnasse by Batiweb



Paris by Antoine Coulon on Flickr


----------



## der muttt

O









London.

Often 22 Bishopsgate looks like the most impressive and most authentic skyscraper in Western Europe..not always.









(fabrizio)







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## redcode

*Moscow*









Aerial view of Moscow buildings and traffic jam in spring by Galina Tcarkova on 500px









Moscow City and Capital Towers by Alexey Yakushkin on 500px









Skyscrapers of the Moscow City International Business Center by [email protected] Fedorenko on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Madrid*









Madrid night July 2021 (6) by Pedro A. Fernandez Ruiz on 500px









Skyline de Madrid by Antonio Márquez Lanza on 500px


----------



## eibomz

Frankfurt - the Forest City
_








Source: Tina Trippens_


----------



## jakuber

By me 










By a friend 










By @Redzio


----------



## bonquiqui

CODEBARRE75011 said:


> ^^It's not less beautiful than most of London's skyscrapers.


London has many great skyscrapers and some are beautiful in their own ways, but what you're saying is just a random opinion that bares no weight whatsoever. It could be driving by a genuine feeling, prejudice or utter resentment.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:

Frankfurt Skyline, Goetheturm Panorama by Frawolf77, auf Flickr



Frankfurt Skyline Panorama, Deutschherrnbrücke by Frawolf77, auf Flickr



Frankfurt Panorama, Osthafenbrücke by Frawolf77, auf Flickr


----------



## CODEBARRE75011

bonquiqui said:


> London has many great skyscrapers and some are beautiful in their own ways, but what you're saying is just a random opinion that bares no weight whatsoever.


Offcourse all skyscrapers are not ugly in London.


----------



## redcode

*Warsaw*

Warsaw Skyline by Diego Molero, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

River Mersey Evenings by Graham Morris, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*









NYC385


----------



## redcode

*Berlin*

Berlin by Matthias Hertwig, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*The Hague* 

20210815_092329 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## der muttt

Manchester-


















jrb







www.skyscrapercity.com





Only Glasgow does "Victorian" better but it doesn't do skyscrapers.


----------



## werner10

More The Hague...








Den Haag Old and New Skyline - Netherlands by Ronald Snoek on Flickr












After rain comes...... by Elvin on Flickr











Living and Working in #CIDDenHaag by David van Keulen on Flickr












@Nulvijftien on Twitter











Den haag by Eric Dullaart on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw








Warsaw by drone








*Triple_Seven*

bonus Warsaw in 1999


----------



## redcode

*The Hague*

Den Haag by André Meyer-Vitali, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Baku*









Three Wonders by Rasim Qara on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Rotterdam *









Source : Twitter @ sergiodeval


----------



## hkskyline

*Vilnius*

Vilnius (5) by Jakub Czwarty, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Barcelona*

Barcelona 2021 by mohet3, on Flickr

Barcelona 2021 by mohet3, on Flickr

Barcelona 2021 by mohet3, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Moscow*

Sunset in the ciy by On Neon, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

_DSC7065 by megablst, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Warsaw*

Analog: Horizont Panoramic Camera by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Lyon*

Lyon en août by Fred Fredr, on Flickr


----------



## fadeout

Warsaw








By @kkkarpik
By @dabrowski.tomasz


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Paris:*

La Défense, Paris by Pierre Blaché, on Flickr


La Défense, Paris by Pierre Blaché, on Flickr


----------



## hipi(sk)

Bratislava:










































src - recommend to see video: Login • Instagram


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Warsaw:*








Warsaw skyscrapers | Warsaw spire by Zbigniew Bielecki on 500px.com


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*

Frankfurt Panorama 160° from Goetheturm by Frawolf77, trên Flickr


----------



## willman87

BARCELONA









https://www.thenewbarcelonapost.com...07/regata-Puig-Vela-Classica-19--1024x683.jpg









https://www.fondoswiki.com/Uploads/fondoswiki.com/ImagenesGrandes/regata-barcelona.jpg









https://www.nauticayyates.com/wp-co...XIV-Regata-Puig-Vela-Clàssica-Barcelona_2.jpg


----------



## Bonus1

hkskyline said:


> *London*
> 
> _DSC7065 by megablst, on Flickr


Where is One Canada Square??!? 😮
😉


----------



## Bonus1

*Warsaw*








from Warsaw by drone






















autorship Zapaleniec

























https://www.skyscrapercity.com/members/bikes.22046/


















piortek







www.skyscrapercity.com




















Triple_Seven







www.skyscrapercity.com




















liquid







www.skyscrapercity.com





[Śródmieście] Skysawa [155m][w budowie]


----------



## CotCat

Rzeszów









Source


----------



## RokasLT

Baltic Live Cam | Facebook


----------



## redcode

*Moscow*

Moscow by Vladimir Milyaev, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Batumi*

GEORGIE BATOUMI Architecture Moderne by Jacqueline GROUARD, trên Flickr


----------



## New Défense

Bonus1 said:


> *Warsaw*
> View attachment 1947371
> 
> from Warsaw by drone
> View attachment 1947375
> View attachment 1947376
> View attachment 1947379
> 
> autorship Zapaleniec
> View attachment 1947383
> 
> View attachment 1947384
> View attachment 1947385
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/members/bikes.22046/
> 
> 
> View attachment 1947396
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> piortek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1947398
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Triple_Seven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1947409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liquid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Śródmieście] Skysawa [155m][w budowie]


What disturbs me in this district is the total absence of daily life (restaurants, terraces, bars) one has the impression that the sidewalks are dead, so when on top of that there are no trees it amplifies the effect.


----------



## jakuber

^ Well, it's not great but not terrible. Świętokrzyska street is holding pretty good and I see more people there every year, next to Skysawa there is even commie block with some restaurants. It will also get better when the area around Palace of Culture gets new buildings (but in wont't happen in the next few years besides Świętokrzyska corner).

But just daily life will get better, we have musuem of modern art under construction, a new theater will be bult next to it. It will be a big improvment. And Wola district has one big mix used complex completed, one office complex with some entertainment fucntions is on its way, not to mention a huge complex just next to Rondo Daszyńskiego in the near future.

So while it's clear that entertainment district is south and eats to our skyscrapers, it's not that bad for a CBD in my opinion (at least compoaring to City and La Defense).


----------



## Dusty Hare

jakuber said:


> So while it's clear that entertainment district is south and eats to our skyscrapers, it's not that bad for a CBD in my opinion (at least compoaring to City and La Defense).


The City is full of life Monday to Friday and always has been given that it is the historical heart of London. I think that of you want to compare it to a soulless CBD in London then you are better off using Canary Wharf as your comparison.


----------



## jakuber

I meant the skyscraper part of it. My dad always complained about it, when I was in London in 2016 I had the same experience to be fair. I don't know why, I felt like Canary Wharf had more live to be honest. Maybe it was just me, that is possible. But don't get me wrong, I still really enjoyed London, I loved it all.


----------



## hkskyline

*Vienna*

DSC_8641 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr

DSC_8506 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr

DSC_8594 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Manchester*









martinbamford


----------



## Erlenberg

*LYON








*
lcelt









Steflirot









Steflirot









Steflirot


----------



## Mind the gap_

Madrid






(Behind the Ramón y Cajal hospital at the end of the video a new 100 m tower is under construction)


----------



## Dober_86

Capital Towers, Moscow.








Link: Строительство башен Capital Towers в Москве: | Cityzond | архитектура и урбанистика | VK


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam's Zalmhaven tower finally tops out at 215m (rooftop at 203m).
It's the highest building in the Low Countries for the time being...








by @Ivdam3












by @DoubleORoos on Twitter












by @jb_nl


----------



## hkskyline

*Rotterdam*










Source : Twitter @Cecylia95662356


----------



## redcode

*Vienna*

DSC_9345 by Lukasz Karnas, trên Flickr


----------



## Davidinho

hkskyline said:


> *Vienna*
> 
> DSC_8594 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr


Good photos from Vienna. Does anybody know what is under construction. Is it another highrise?


----------



## A Chicagoan

Davidinho said:


> Good photos from Vienna. Does anybody know what is under construction. Is it another highrise?











VIENNA | DC Tower III | 109m | 37 fl | Com


Vienna, Austria Height: 100m (Student Apartments) Architects: Dietrich | Untertrifaller Renders




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Mikiboz

Frankfurt by me


----------



## hkskyline

Davidinho said:


> Good photos from Vienna. Does anybody know what is under construction. Is it another highrise?


A few projects in this area :








VIENNA | DC Tower III | 109m | 37 fl | Com


Vienna, Austria Height: 100m (Student Apartments) Architects: Dietrich | Untertrifaller Renders




www.skyscrapercity.com












VIENNA | Danube Flats | 182m | 47 fl | U/C


There's a new proposed residential tower next to the Donaucity in Vienna. :) http://www.danubeflats.at/ In the news it's said that the constuction workings are going to start in 2014. :cheers:




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## hkskyline

*Frankfurt*

Frankfurt by Andreas Trojak, on Flickr


----------



## der muttt

Tyu61 said:


> Paris La Defense by me:
> 
> View attachment 1963052


OOOOOH!. l'arche thing looks fantastic here. I've never been close to it.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Warsaw:*








The Crown of the Town by Adam Lipiński on 500px.com


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*

Begegnung zwei ICE 4 in Frankfurt by Panos Ntousis, trên Flickr

Olaf Scholz- SPD Kanzler- Kandidat besucht Frankfurt-bw_20210826_9954.jpg by Barbara Walzer, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Warsaw*

Tram | Warsaw, Poland by Andrius Aleksandravičius, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Southampton*

RX308548 by Andy Amor, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

Hannover









by Caue Souza, Flickr


facing concrete by berberbeard, auf Flickr


Hannover by Bert Ungerer, auf Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

Liverpool at Dusk by Kev Haworth Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London*










Source : Twitter @ jasonhawkesphot


----------



## hkskyline

*Madrid*

Estelas estelares sobre las Torres (ByN) by Javi García-Heras J., on Flickr


----------



## Mind the gap_

Benidorm

Benidorm Skyline by Iván Moral, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Moscow*









Untitled by Timofey Dmitriev on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Bilbao*









Bilbao Panoramic by Carlos Lopez Martinez on 500px


----------



## redcode

*London*









jasonhawkesphot









jasonhawkesphot


----------



## Mikiboz

Frankfurt (by me)


----------



## Mikiboz

Offenbach (Frankfurt East )









Skyline Atlas









Skyline Atlas









by me









by me


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Luxembourg:*

Kirchberg - Golden Hour at the "Porte de l'Europe" Skyline by Robert GLOD, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vienna*

Let&#x27;s go swimming by Alexander Bauer, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Rotterdam *









Source : Twitter @ Cecylia95662356


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Vienna:*

The new skyline by Alexander Bauer, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Moscow:*








Moscow-City by Vyacheslav Ka on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Warsaw:*








Capvespre by Manuel Sanchez Peralta on 500px.com


----------



## redcode

*Vitoria-Gasteiz *

Con las nubes by eitb.eus, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* London *









Source : Twitter @ sa_healthygains


----------



## hkskyline

*Amsterdam*

Foggy view out of hotel window by TresKasen, on Flickr


----------



## Matheoo

Warsaw by _DanielSky_*￼￼


----------



## Balkanunion

Belgrade


















Insta: Slonoxy


----------



## Mikiboz

Balkanunion said:


> Belgrade
> 
> View attachment 1972392
> 
> 
> View attachment 1972401
> 
> Insta: Slonoxy


Waterfront project is developing rapidly, awesome. I visited the city in February 2020 and the progress since then is astonishing.


----------



## fadeout

Warsaw
By Warsaw_destination








By Redhatt


----------



## ogonek

MSC



























ARCHITECTURAL PHOTOGRAPHER 📸 (@strogolexa) • Instagram photos and videos


23K Followers, 1,339 Following, 1,143 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from ARCHITECTURAL PHOTOGRAPHER 📸 (@strogolexa)




www.instagram.com


----------



## redcode

*Vienna*

Vienna skyline old and new by Stephan Scharf, trên Flickr

At the Old Danube by Alexander Bauer, trên Flickr

Vienna Skyscrapers by Sven Schweiger, trên Flickr

DSC_9521 by Lukasz Karnas, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*

Frankfurt by Lothbrok&#x27;sYen, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Warsaw*










Centro by Manuel Sanchez Peralta on 500px


----------



## maykies

- LA DÈFENSE -​









source : VINCI


----------



## hkskyline

*Warsaw*

Vistula by George Sobkowicz, on Flickr

Warsaw by George Sobkowicz, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Moscow*

Moscow-City. by alexinspire2, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Luxembourg:*

Kirchberg - Sunset at the Cour de Justice (Court of Justice of the European Union) by Robert GLOD, on Flickr


----------



## Darryl

fadeout said:


> Warsaw
> By Warsaw_destination
> View attachment 1972525
> 
> By Redhatt
> View attachment 1972457
> 
> View attachment 1972463
> 
> View attachment 1972466
> 
> View attachment 1972467
> 
> View attachment 1972469
> 
> 
> View attachment 1972472


It's nice to see cities from street level sometimes. Especially Warsaw because I always wonder what it's like on the ground in Warsaw. Skyline photos don't always reveal that.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Barcelona:*








Barcelona City Skyline by Seral Mobar, on Flickr









Barcelona City Skyline by Seral Mobar, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Basel*

Air Canada Race 2021 - Basel, Switzerland by Switzerland Tourism, trên Flickr


----------



## Mikiboz

Tyu61 said:


> Paris La Defense by me:
> 
> View attachment 1963052


I was always fascinated by the Grande Arche, the whole building/monument always felt so completely outlandish, not from this world. Real sci-fi even more so in 1989 when it was opened. I mean nowadays with the progress in building technology and materials we are somehow used and desensitized to all kind of crazy buildings but the Grand Arche in 1989 really must have been unique in the world.


----------



## hkskyline

*Warsaw*

signal-2021-08-28-095532 by Friedrich Gross, on Flickr


----------



## madmax1982

Paris - Aubervilliers


----------



## ancov

Moscow by kirgam:


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*

Skyscraper, Frankfurt a.M., Germany by Jan Steffen, trên Flickr

Main Station, Frankfurt a.M., Germany by Jan Steffen, trên Flickr

Altstadt, Frankfurt a.M., Germany by Jan Steffen, trên Flickr

Skyscraper, Frankfurt a.M., Germany by Jan Steffen, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Barcelona*

Barcelona. August 2021. by Miguel De Rivas Pie, on Flickr

Vista del Puerto de Barcelona by Miguel De Rivas Pie, on Flickr


----------



## fadeout

Warsaw
gmarcinek IG










borkography IG








borkography IG
























warszawa_macieja IG









didiridi123 IG


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw








@Warsaw By Drone








@mr fly guy one


----------



## redcode

*Vienna*

View of Vienna by Ilva Kalnaja, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Istanbul*









Istanbul Skyline by Faruk Koçak on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Moscow*









Moscow neon by r.s.panov on 500px


----------



## Mind the gap_

Madrid



By m3c



By dospecesdecolores






By calderajuanfrancisco


----------



## hkskyline

*Vienna*

Dachterrasse by Claudio Susani, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Frankfurt*

Frankfurt1082Ostend by Harri Schulz, on Flickr


----------



## AJIekc

[/url]


----------



## Mikiboz

__
http://instagr.am/p/CTNL7cQIxM_/


----------



## SASH

*UTRECHT*

Photo by SSC member Mr Landmark









Photo source: Nederlandse Panorama's: Skylines


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam








by @RamonDRivas on Twitter












by @Cecylia95662356 on Twitter













by @Cecylia95662356 on Twitter












by @Cecylia95662356 on Twitter


----------



## jakuber

Warsaw 













































By Drone in Warsaw


----------



## jakuber

Katowice by @Chudy1210



http://imgur.com/bMjerFh




http://imgur.com/TBRYAiW




http://imgur.com/arLS2pw










[Katowice] Wieżowce KTW [66m i 134m] (al. Roździeńskiego 1)


W związku z zakazem używania lustra, fotka zrobiona odkurzaczem eldom:




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## AndrewCol

Darryl said:


> It's nice to see cities from street level sometimes. Especially Warsaw because I always wonder what it's like on the ground in Warsaw. Skyline photos don't always reveal that.


Warsaw is very nice from ground level, as there are many parks and clean/organized streets. Especially the ground-level view is improving with more developments in the central area as it fills in gaps with modern buildings that always contain some nice greenery such as Browary Warszawskie. Definitely recommend going on a bicycle trip around the city


----------



## hkskyline

*Frankfurt*

Frankfurt1037 by Harri Schulz, on Flickr


----------



## jakuber

*Warsaw*

By Ovvlsome










By Aeropan






















*














*

By lecekiedynielece


----------



## jakuber

AndrewCol said:


> Warsaw is very nice from ground level, as there are many parks and clean/organized streets. Especially the ground-level view is improving with more developments in the central area as it fills in gaps with modern buildings that always contain some nice greenery such as Browary Warszawskie. Definitely recommend going on a bicycle trip around the city


Depends on the street to be honest, while Świętokrzyska and part of Jana Pawła II are great, Marszałkowska will get a reconstruction (and Musuem of Modern Art, not to mention newa theater in the near future) with more greenery, but Aleje Jerozolimskie are bad imo. But than again, there is a plan called Nowe Centrum Warszawy (New Center of Warsaw) which will change the most important streets in the city's center. So you should visit us again around 2027-2028, because the streets will be even better.


----------



## Mikiboz

Frankfurt today by me


----------



## IThomas

M I L A N O








Diane Picchiottino








borgsid








allianzmati








panoramica









giulybozzi1995









Davide Greco








ester_bachis








riri0471








riri0471

BONUS PICS: THE 'VERTICAL MUSEUM' (60 m) BY PRADA FOUNDATION 


marcocappelletti









marcocappelletti​


----------



## redcode

*Rotterdam*

away from crowd by Semi S, trên Flickr


----------



## SoboleuS

*Warszawa* by SoboleuS


----------



## Mikiboz

Hi guys and gals. Today a bit of a different skyline experience of Frankfurt (pics by me). Yesterday I was at the FFM city planning office and they have a huuuuge city model of the inner city, an ongoing development since 1960. It shows the current status of finished and topped out buildings. And by huge I rally mean huge. It’s in 1:500 scale, measuring 54 sqm (9.60m x 5.60m). And it’s open for public, so feel free to visit it when you are in Frankfurt. It gives a great overview .

View on the CBD from East (the empty triangle right next to the CoBa Tower is where the Four project is currently under development. The green zone which encircles the whole city center in form of a half-ring is the foot print of the former fortifications of Frankfurt which had been demolished 1804-12. 


















View on the CBD from North









View on the Messecluster









View on the Central Station from West. In terms of pax numbers, the FFM central station is the busiest in all of Germany (together with Hamburg, 500,000 pax/day). And in number of long-distance trains it’s by far Germany’s biggest (400 trains/day). As you can see, the track field is huge, a lot of valuable space in the center of the city.


----------



## redcode

*Moscow*









Cathedral of the Immaculate Conception of the Blessed Virgin Mary by Igor Sobolev on 500px


----------



## Cujas

Paris and La Defense


----------



## Tarkin

Mikiboz said:


> Hi guys and gals. Today a bit of a different skyline experience of Frankfurt (pics by me). Yesterday I was at the FFM city planning office and they have a huuuuge city model of the inner city, an ongoing development since 1960. It shows the current status of finished and topped out buildings. And by huge I rally mean huge. It’s in 1:500 scale, measuring 54 sqm (9.60m x 5.60m). And it’s open for public, so feel free to visit it when you are in Frankfurt. It gives a great overview .
> 
> View on the CBD from East (the empty triangle right next to the CoBa Tower is where the Four project is currently under development. The green zone which encircles the whole city center in form of a half-ring is the foot print of the former fortifications of Frankfurt which had been demolished 1804-12.
> View attachment 1991583
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991585
> 
> 
> View on the CBD from North
> View attachment 1991586
> 
> 
> View on the Messecluster
> View attachment 1991596
> 
> 
> View on the Central Station from West. In terms of pax numbers, the FFM central station is the busiest in all of Germany (together with Hamburg, 500,000 pax/day). And in number of long-distance trains it’s by far Germany’s biggest (400 trains/day). As you can see, the track field is huge, a lot of valuable space in the center of the city.
> 
> View attachment 1991625
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991626


I find it interesting that Spin and Eden, two skyscrapers which are topped out, are still missing in this model, while the Icoon by the train tracks is there, where work has not even begun yet.

Also, it seems that 140 West (completed last year) and its neighbor Senckenbergturm (nearing completion) are missing.


----------



## Mikiboz

Tarkin said:


> I find it interesting that Spin and Eden, two skyscrapers which are topped out, are still missing in this model, while the Icoon by the train tracks is there, where work has not even begun yet.
> 
> Also, it seems that 140 West (completed last year) and its neighbor Senckenbergturm (nearing completion) are missing.


Well, I guess there’s only so much a model builder can do on his own . Or maybe it’s still being modeled. Who knows. I don’t. Icoon is a mistake yes, and all the other mentioned towers topped out quite recently. So, as the saying goes, one doesn’t need to be „päpstlicher als der Papst“ .


----------



## hkskyline

*Oslo*

Bjørvika by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Manchester*









Source


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

Monopool by Graham Morris, on Flickr


----------



## werner10

@Mikiboz - Hear! Hear! Well spoken!

Furthermore some slices of Rotterdam...








by @EdAldus on Twitter












by @ThijsMa












Source: Je bent bijna op de pagina die je zoekt [funda]


----------



## BenjaminBern

werner10 said:


> by @ThijsMa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Je bent bijna op de pagina die je zoekt [funda]


Rotterdam is imo very chaotic with the colours and facades, basically every building looks totally different in that pic not enough cohesion imo.
That's why i prefer Rotterdam in night shots where i don't see all the facades etc. still a great city obviously and great projects.


----------



## redcode

*London*









Browniethered


----------



## hkskyline

*Rotterdam*

Rotterdam by Arend, on Flickr


----------



## Mikiboz

BenjaminBern said:


> Rotterdam is imo very chaotic with the colours and facades, basically every building looks totally different in that pic not enough cohesion imo.
> That's why i prefer Rotterdam in night shots where i don't see all the facades etc. still a great city obviously and great projects.


I get your point though I disagree. The pic you quoted for instance I like quite a lot. I thinks it’s one of Rotterdam‘s strengths that each building tries to stand on its own and doesn’t try to hide away. The total opposite of the above would be Canary Wharf were every building just tries to conform, a mass of grayish Lego bricks. Which somehow is a shame as each of those buildings still cost a shitload of money. Anyway, @werner10 is the better person to ask, but I feel that the non-conformist approach fits the Dutch spirit and mentality much better .

But as always, it’s to a large degree a matter of taste (which is heavily influenced by our cultural upbringing, most Germans would agree with you I would assume, as we in general also prefer more understatement and no frill).


----------



## geogregor

DSC07114 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07151 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07155 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07176 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07177 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07221 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07220 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07215 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07249 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07251 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07235 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## Mikiboz

@geogregor the City cluster is coming together nicely . Are there any 2030+ development plans for further projects? Oh boy, how much I would love to see some kind of Neo Art Deco style scraper in the City, it would fit like a glove  . Imagine an elegant Chrysler Building like tower close to the Tower Bridge and Tower of London. I would love it.


----------



## geogregor

Mikiboz said:


> @geogregor the City cluster is coming together nicely . Are there any 2030+ development plans for further projects? Oh boy, how much I would love to see some kind of Neo Art Deco style scraper in the City, it would fit like a glove  . Imagine an elegant Chrysler Building like tower close to the Tower Bridge and Tower of London. I would love it.



At the moment there are three towers under construction in the City cluster, the tallest one is around 205 m.

One of the projects:





Of course there are many more towers under construction outside the City of London. Mostly around Canary Wharf and Nine Elms. Majority are residential rather than office.

Two more shots found on Twitter:
https://twitter.com/TimeOutLondon
On the left you see construction site from the video above:









https://twitter.com/fionaduggan


----------



## Mikiboz

geogregor said:


> At the moment there are three towers under construction in the City cluster, the tallest one is around 205 m.
> 
> One of the projects:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there are many more towers under construction outside the City of London. Mostly around Canary Wharf and Nine Elms. Majority are residential rather than office.
> 
> Two more shots found on Twitter:
> https://twitter.com/TimeOutLondon
> On the left you see construction site from the video above:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/fionaduggan


Awesome . I like the city cluster very much (visited it last time in 2019 and hopefully soon again). And it’s great that developers are forced to follow the original historic street pattern as it forces them to be creative (which always is a good thing) and which ensures that simple profit-maximizing boxes (which let’s be honest developers love) are a no go. Go London go .


----------



## BenjaminBern

Mikiboz said:


> I get your point though I disagree. The pic you quoted for instance I like quite a lot. I thinks it’s one of Rotterdam‘s strengths that each building tries to stand on its own and doesn’t try to hide away. The total opposite of the above would be Canary Wharf were every building just tries to conform, a mass of grayish Lego bricks. Which somehow is a shame as each of those buildings still cost a shitload of money. Anyway, @werner10 is the better person to ask, but I feel that the non-conformist approach fits the Dutch spirit and mentality much better .
> 
> But as always, it’s to a large degree a matter of taste (which is heavily influenced by our cultural upbringing, most Germans would agree with you I would assume, as we in general also prefer more understatement and no frill).



Agreed, it certainly makes Rotterdam stand out and unique.
Still i think some more glassy buildings would fit nicely into its skyline.
I do really like Canary Wharf but i see your argument.
Also Den Haag i find very beautiful, although there aren't many glassy skyscrapers either.


----------



## Mikiboz

BenjaminBern said:


> Still i think some more glassy buildings would fit nicely into its skyline.


Oh absolutely. The more architectural variety, the better. I think this is where European cities in general can truly stand out in the longterm . Because let’s be honest, there is no chance that any of our cities (maybe except Moscow) will be able to compete with Asian or North American cities in terms of quantity and height. Just isn’t happening.


----------



## BenjaminBern

Mikiboz said:


> Oh absolutely. The more architectural variety, the better. I think this is where European cities in general can truly stand out in the longterm . Because let’s be honest, there is no chance that any of our cities (maybe except Moscow) will be able to compete with Asian or North American cities in terms of quantity and height. Just isn’t happening.



Yea i think the mix of old and new is where European skylines can shine the most.
Beautiful old buildings/churches etc. and lovely new skyscrapers.
Love those pictures that show both from London, Moscow, Milan, Paris etc.


----------



## redcode

*Rotterdam*









AadEerzamen


----------



## redcode

*Vienna*









Untitled by Fulya Schrammel on 500px


----------



## KLEPETO

*Bratislava - *panorama and detail


----------



## ancov

Wien, 5 years ago...


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*

Pastel Frankfurt by Jörg Schäfer, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Rotterdam *









Source : Twitter @ McDonald_69


----------



## hkskyline

*Warsaw*

City Live I by L M, on Flickr


----------



## Bez_imena

*Belgrade*









*























































*
dr strangelove


----------



## der muttt

More Tubes for London-



https://www.standard.co.uk/news/london/northern-line-extension-opening-date-tfl-battersea-kennington-b953546.htmlhttps://www.standard.co.uk/news/london/northern-line-extension-opening-date-tfl-battersea-kennington-b953546.html


----------



## redcode

*London*

London Skyline by John McGill, trên Flickr









jasonhawkesphot 

London_Aug2021_032 by Claire Jones, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Riga*









View on Center by pimemima.studio on 500px


----------



## IThomas

*Milano*








Stefano Manzoni









Vincent








Giorgio Gherardi
*







*
Alberto Fanelli









Rstore









Roberto Pinetti








Elena Galimberti​


----------



## hkskyline

* London*









Source : Twitter @ jasonhawkesphot


----------



## hkskyline

*Malmö*

City reflection by Maria Eklind, on Flickr

City reflection by Maria Eklind, on Flickr


----------



## werner10

@BenjaminBern & @Mikiboz

In reference to Rotterdam's architectural style I once described it as the "post-modern-slightly-chaotic-everybody-is-happy-style". So indeed it is a potpourri of different flavors like a bouquet of flowers made out of stone and glass.
It kind of signifies the individualistic post-modern 'zeitgeist' in which, culturally, we don't believe in big collectively shared and experienced utopia's anymore and, consequently, everybody is on its own to find some big truths - truths, which at the same time, are made fun of in order to neutralise the danger that hides in collectively shared big ideas (a mentality that can be seen as a left-over of the horrors of second world war). This disillusionment in idealism took postmodern artists, from Warhol to Hirst or Serrano, to parody as a way to express this absurdness of the human condition. And precisely that same esthetic playfulness can be felt when walking around in Rotterdam while contemplating its architecture.

It is the post-modern-slightly-chaotic-everybody-is-happy-style!


----------



## Mikiboz

werner10 said:


> @BenjaminBern & @Mikiboz
> 
> In reference to Rotterdam's architectural style I once described as the "postmodern-slightly-chaotic-everybody-is-happy-style". So indeed it is a potpourri of different flavors like a bouquet of flowers made out of stone and glass.


And we all know, the Dutch simply love their flowers .


----------



## fadeout

Warsaw 
by WMS








by Redzio
































by tix_on_ok IG








By tatianamlynarksa IG








by mustache_lens


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Helsinki:*








The 3rd Tower by Pertti Heikkinen on 500px.com


----------



## redcode

*Cardiff*

Cardiff skyline with stadium by Chris Cannam, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*The Hague*

Urban field Hague by David van Keulen [#ExploreTheCity #GreenCity], trên Flickr

Central Hague by David van Keulen [#ExploreTheCity #GreenCity], trên Flickr


----------



## Sky HI

The Hague (Den Haag)









_Source: Skyscrapercity Den Haag (Michel)_


----------



## redcode

*London*









jasonhawkesphot 

Looking across to Canary Wharf by Greg Smith, trên Flickr

View of the Shard and friends from South London by Greg Smith, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Moscow*

Moscow by On Neon, trên Flickr









* by eVm on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Vienna*









Kaiserwasser Vienna by Ivan Kitanović on 500px

recent walk-about in and around Vienna by Adrian Radic, trên Flickr


----------



## geogregor

London from slightly different angles:

P1010136 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010140 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010144 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010153 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010163 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010164 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Oslo*

Kajakkpadling i Oslo by osloann, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Manchester*

The Victoria Building, Erie Basin... by shushphoto, on Flickr

Media City Mono... by shushphoto, on Flickr


----------



## vincent1746

Paris :


































































































































































































































Vincent Montcuit


----------



## hkskyline

* Rotterdam *









Source : Twitter @ jnvdg


----------



## madmax1982

Paris - La Défense










Source :








La France est-elle vraiment redevenue la 5e puissance économique mondiale ?


La publication, par un institut allemand de statistiques, d’un tableau laissant penser que l’Hexagone est repassé devant le Royaume-Uni, a c




www.leparisien.fr


----------



## CotCat

Wrocław








by @WojtusBibelot


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam








by @franswillemblok on Twitter












Sunset in the city by Anthony Malefijt on Flickr













by @Jeromeo












by @bsewradj on Twitter


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw















By drone in Warsaw








by Aeropan


----------



## Darhet

Warsaw









SzamoDron.ᴾᴴᴼᵀᴼ









instagram.com/mr_fly_guy_one/


----------



## Darhet

Katowice




























by PK





















*Katowice z lotu ptaka*


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Berlin:*

Berlin At Night by Maikel Blumenthal, on Flickr


Berlin At Night by Maikel Blumenthal, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*









jasonhawkesphot


----------



## CODEBARRE75011

Marseille by Vincent 1746



vincent1746 said:


> Vincent Montcuit


Lyon by Vincent 1746



vincent1746 said:


> Lyon :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Davidinho

CODEBARRE75011 said:


> Marseille by Vincent 1746


The commieblocks on hills give me Vladivostok vibes.


----------



## london lad

Jason Hawkes again..

If you look close enough you can see half a dozen sites with constructions of almost a dozen towers going on.

225 Marsh Wall
SQP phase 3
Wood Wharf Phase 3 ( 3x towers)
Aspen (2x towers)
Millharbour village (4x towers)


----------



## redcode

*Rotterdam*









Rotterdam skyline by Marc van Oostrum on 500px

Euromast 5, Rotterdam, 20210908 by Gilbert Sopakuwa, trên Flickr

Euromast 9, Rotterdam, 20210908 by Gilbert Sopakuwa, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*









Drone view of the famous Tower Bridge over ocean surrounded with by 21Aerials on 500px









Panoramic aerial skyline view of east London at sunrise with by 21Aerials on 500px









DressageCourtterrace2 by Stephen Park on 500px









jasonhawkesphot


----------



## Mind the gap_

Madrid



By iguanarockart




By chocotuits


----------



## redcode

*Warsaw*









Warsaw Panorama by Boguś Borowiak on 500px


----------



## Darhet

Warsaw













































Warsaw by drone


----------



## IThomas

"The Portico": Milan's new baby is coming  Finally, construction work begins today!





















>











Alberto Fanelli


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam








by @franswillemblok on Twitter











by @marian070249 on Twitter












by @VictorTermijn on twitter












by @Paolosan 













by @HighOnLife


----------



## Balkanunion

Belgrade, newborn skyline


----------



## Davidinho

Fantastic development in Belgrade 

Danube cities (Vienna, Bratislava, Belgrade) are rocking


----------



## hkskyline

*The Hague*

Central Hague, seen from South by David van Keulen [#ExploreTheCity #GreenCity], on Flickr


----------



## Thermo

Brussels


----------



## bonquiqui

jasonhawkesphot[/QUOTE]

This one is out of this world


----------



## Arch Wright

Cardiff viewed from Penarth


----------



## redcode

*Paris*

Không có tiêu đề by benoît, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*

Sunrise &amp; Moonrise - Frankfurt by Seso Frank, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool *

City of Liverpool 8th September 2021 by Cassini2008, on Flickr

City of Liverpool 8th September 2021 by Cassini2008, on Flickr

City of Liverpool 8th September 2021 by Cassini2008, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

London

P1010580 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010591 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010611 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010616 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010617 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010619 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010624 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010634 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010638 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010643 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010645 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*









jasonhawkesphot


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Vienna*


source:


wheel80ie said:


> ... oder vom TrIIIple aus


----------



## madmax1982

An "old" picture of Paris 









Source :








Gestion du Covid-19 : masques, vaccins, «publicité mensongère»... près de 18400 plaintes reçues par le parquet de Paris


Le pôle santé publique du parquet de Paris dévoile, à son tour, le nombre impressionnant de plaintes contre les responsables de la lutte con




www.leparisien.fr


----------



## Dal Bo

Milano 
(from a drone)


----------



## redcode

*Rotterdam*

Morning in rotterdam by Ilya Korzelius, trên Flickr









Goud3634

Euromast 11, Rotterdam, 20210908 by Gilbert Sopakuwa, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

MSC Virtuosa by Frisia Bonn, on Flickr

MSC Virtuosa by Frisia Bonn, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Birmingham *

Birmigham Skyline by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*









LilN1









jasonhawkesphot









jasonhawkesphot


----------



## hkskyline

*Rotterdam*










Source : Twitter @ Cecylia95662356


----------



## John McClane

*Madrid 






















*


----------



## IThomas

M I L A N O








Dimitar Harizanov









Repubblica








Dimitar Harizanov








Andrea Cherchi








riri0471









Panoramica
​


----------



## SoboleuS

*Warsaw* by SoboleuS (once again )


----------



## A Chicagoan

John McClane said:


> *Madrid
> 
> View attachment 2034904
> View attachment 2034905
> View attachment 2034906
> *


Sources, please...


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*

Frankfurt night I by Seso Frank, trên Flickr









Frankfurt Am Main by Edin Photography on 500px

Frankfurt by gsphoto.ffm, trên Flickr

Frankfurt by gsphoto.ffm, trên Flickr

Frankfurt by gsphoto.ffm, trên Flickr


----------



## Xorcist

Berlin 






















By Patrick Noack


----------



## redcode

*Vilnius*









Vilnius by Kati Moon on 500px


----------



## Dareko

Vilnus has so much potential tho


----------



## redcode

*Moscow*

H18A0471 by Said Aminov, trên Flickr

H18A0508 by Said Aminov, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Vienna *









Source : Twitter @ DJairportdisco


----------



## hkskyline

* Rotterdam *









Source : Twitter @ Youllne47892817


----------



## BenjaminBern

Basel



MetroSilesia said:


> .








Pics: MetroSilesia


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

London Helicopter Charter Day by Mark H Lewis, on Flickr

London Helicopter Charter Day by Mark H Lewis, on Flickr

Design District London by RJS London, on Flickr


----------



## Xorcist

Frankfurt

Frankfurt by gsphoto.ffm, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Vilnius:*








Vilnius Skyline at Night by Witold Drutel on 500px.com


----------



## HaagseHoogbouw

The Hague 
DSC09594 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## Tyron

*Francoforte*

IMG_8015-Pano by J K, on Flickr

Frankfurt by gsphoto.ffm, on Flickr

Frankfurt by gsphoto.ffm, on Flickr

Frankfurt by gsphoto.ffm, on Flickr


----------



## Erlenberg

*LYON*​
yesterday afternoon :


----------



## Mind the gap_

Madrid



By diegoareare


By oscarbarea74


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*

IMG_5228-HDR-2 by J K, on Flickr

Frankfurt_5 by Carsten Müller, on Flickr

Frankfurt dawn I by Seso Frank, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Vienna*

Vienna City Marathon 2021 by Ania Mendrek, on Flickr

Vienna City Marathon weekend by Ania Mendrek, on Flickr

Vienna City Marathon weekend by Ania Mendrek, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*









jasonhawkesphot









jasonhawkesphot


----------



## hkskyline

* Vienna *









Source : Twitter @ RomSied


----------



## Mr.D00p

London via Mr Hawkes:


----------



## Daniiif

*Frankfurt*








Source
















Source








source


----------



## redcode

*Leeds*

Leeds city skyline by Dave Lang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Canary Wharf*

Wood Wharf and The South Dock September 2021 by Bill Green, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Amsterdam*

20210909 boelegracht [jan vonk]3 by Amsterdam Zuidas, on Flickr

20210909 boelegracht [jan vonk]2 by Amsterdam Zuidas, on Flickr

20210909 uitzicht vanaf valley [marcel steinbach]9 by Amsterdam Zuidas, on Flickr

20210909 valley [marcel steinbach]8 by Amsterdam Zuidas, on Flickr

20210906 fietstunnel [marcel steinbach]7 by Amsterdam Zuidas, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Berlin*

Berlin by Matthias Hertwig, on Flickr


----------



## Darryl

hkskyline said:


> *Amsterdam*
> 
> 20210909 valley [marcel steinbach]8 by Amsterdam Zuidas, on Flickr


Wow, this building is cool!


----------



## redcode

Darryl said:


> Wow, this building is cool!


That's the Valley building. It has a thread:








AMSTERDAM | Valley | 101m | 26 fl | 81m | 20 fl | 67m |...


The City of Amsterdam has selected an MVRDV design for a multi-tower, multi-use complex for the Zuidas business district. The project, which doesn't have a proper name yet other than its plot designation P15 Ravel, contains offices, apartments and amenities with a total floor space of 50.000 and...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## madmax1982

Paris back to 1991


----------



## Laurensvdv

Nice EB110


----------



## hkskyline

* Düsseldorf *

Medienhafen early morning by uwenberger, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* London *









Source : Twitter @ jasonhawkesphot


----------



## hkskyline

*Hamburg*

Hamburg 2021/09 by Random Industries, on Flickr

Hamburg 2021/09 by Random Industries, on Flickr

Hamburg 2021/09 by Random Industries, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Paris*









Paris vu du Sacré-Cœur by Jean-Michel COCO on 500px

Eiffeltower by Oguzhan Ceyhan, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Warsaw*









Go2Warsaw


----------



## IThomas

*M I L A N O*








Dimitar Harizanov









Corriere








Dimitar Harizanov








Andrea Cherchi









Gruppo UNA








Milano segreta








Panoramica








GruppoUNA



IThomas said:


>


----------



## redcode

*Madrid*

Madrid´s Skyline at dusk, Madrid, Spain by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*
Sep 2011 vs Sep 2021



















jasonhawkesphot


----------



## hkskyline

*Berlin*

Molecule Man by Cyril Gosselin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Amsterdam*

Nedlloydreünie 13.9.21., varen met de Stortemelk (81) by René Speur, on Flickr

Nedlloydreünie 13.9.21., varen met de Stortemelk (77) by René Speur, on Flickr

Nedlloydreünie 13.9.21., varen met de Stortemelk (7) by René Speur, on Flickr

Nedlloydreünie 13.9.21., varen met de Stortemelk (5) by René Speur, on Flickr


----------



## marcobruls

Waste of volume.


----------



## Peter Skawinsky

marcobruls said:


> Waste of volume.


I wonder what criteria are used by people posting photos here to judge in the topic: Best Modern European Skylines? After all, it's not enough to take a picture or find it online just because I like it. Assessment principles such as:
1 cntrum layout in the skyline in relation to the entire agglomeration
2 interesting dominants
3 dominant arrangement
4 beauties of the individual towers
5 characteristics of the city's location
6 composition and position of the dominant or group dominant
e.t.c...
Perhaps you will add a few more criteria Yourself.

As I can see here many photos with a monotonous or haotic skylines where everything is interesting and nothing in one. Pity to see such a photos as Best Modern European Skylines 'cause we don't know what the author is on his/her mind? Some examples:








Best Modern European Skylines Photos


Hamburg Hamburg 2021/09 by Random Industries, on Flickr Hamburg 2021/09 by Random Industries, on Flickr Hamburg 2021/09 by Random Industries, on Flickr




www.skyscrapercity.com




















what's so great about the city in these photos ???
















Best Modern European Skylines Photos


Hamburg Hamburg 2021/09 by Random Industries, on Flickr Hamburg 2021/09 by Random Industries, on Flickr Hamburg 2021/09 by Random Industries, on Flickr




www.skyscrapercity.com













Let us remember that even the urban planning of cities and their skylines have their own principles of design beauty. You can't throw anything you see.

I will give examples of very good photos that show SUPER Modern European Skyline- THIS IS PARIS classic beauty of urbanization and planning of architecture.








Best Modern European Skylines Photos


Hamburg Hamburg 2021/09 by Random Industries, on Flickr Hamburg 2021/09 by Random Industries, on Flickr Hamburg 2021/09 by Random Industries, on Flickr




www.skyscrapercity.com




















NEW YORK, NEW YORK!!!


New York City by GPA Photo Archive, on Flickr New York! New York! by Manny Batinga, on Flickr New York State of Mind by Marc Perrella, on Flickr Newborn Cranes by jgurbisz, on Flickr Always Remember by gricketts, on Flickr NYC Dusk by Brook Ward, on Flickr Brooklyn Bridge - New York City...




www.skyscrapercity.com





Sorry for little OFF TOP here :

























but New York, although it is a very large agglomeration, is an urban planned city and has examples of very nice harmonious shots of areas that show that this city is CHARACTERISTIC and BEAUTIFUL planed. This is what the Best Modern European Skyline rating is about and should be too. I WISH THAT KIND OF JUDGING MORE AT THAT THREAD . I write that to think over what we put in here and why


----------



## Dareko

lmao, you are raging about people posting WRONG european skylines and at the same time your only example of good skyline in europe is one pic of Paris and every other is USA?? There is no such city as New York here in Europe did you know? We cant make a photo to look same as New York here. There is 1181 pages of people posting pics of thier cities, ofc they are not best of the best. Let people post whatever they want but including the skyline of a pretty city. There is no other and such big sub to do this.


----------



## Peter Skawinsky

@Dareko
Never mind Do what You want to do but You did not understand me . I mean the rules of evaluation, I think they should be for the topic to be professional. It is not an album or a display case with "family photos" showing all sides of the city, but the best sites. I do not forbid anything, but I noticed that everything is thrown here. New York is just a template for a good city because it's easy to see the rules there. Cheers
PS. Ok Paris is Paris /You don't like NY so look at Paris. (maybe Frankfurt) 








View "City Skyline, Frankfurt-am-Main, Hessen, Germany, Europe " by Stocksy Contributor "Gavin Hellier"


Frankfurt am Main commonly known as Frankfurt, is the largest city in the German state of Hesse and the fifth-largest city in Germany.




www.stocksy.com












but Europe have very little SUPER planed with supertalls skylines but prove me I'm wrong.
IMO Europe's got super urban historically old plans 2D but 3D *skylines* are somehow worse.
One thing more.
I know that there is no perfect city and you can find bad shots and good shots of the city. I like to look at these great shots of very nice skylines of any city. Wright?


----------



## vincent1746

Basel / Bâle :

















































































































































Vincent Montcuit


----------



## A Chicagoan

Peter Skawinsky said:


> Let us remember that even the urban planning of cities and their skylines have their own principles of design beauty. You can't throw anything you see.


If you think some photos in this thread are bad, you should check out the North American skylines thread...


----------



## CotCat

Rzeszów, Poland








Source


----------



## valtterip

Tampere, Finland










So far 3x +100m towers planned in the drastically changing city center.


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## IThomas

*M I L A N O*








Ale Mueisan

Milano by night 3.0 by Davide Galloni








saturndog








Alberto Fanelli








Alberto Fanelli

Milano Cathedral by Davide Galloni

Milano by Night Mavic Pro 2-3 by Davide Galloni








Sergey Bykov


----------



## indaco1

I don't think this flight is that legal


----------



## AndrewCol

indaco1 said:


> I don't think this flight is that legal


Del


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Moscow:*








City behind the skyscraper by alexio_mr on 500px.com


----------



## redcode

*Tampere*

Tampere in autumn by The Quiet Wanderer, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*









PGSMurray









DroneSkyshark









jasonhawkesphot

07-07043 AH64 (15) @ RVD 11-09-21 by A Christy, on Flickr









Tall financial skyscrapers surrounded by small buildings in the by 21Aerials on 500px









Drone view of the famous Tower Bridge over ocean surrounded with by 21Aerials on 500px









A Red Sky by Jon Herbert on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Vienna:*








vienna city lights by Andreas J. Kagerer on 500px.com


----------



## redcode

*Moscow*

Moscow city at night by Berilyon, on Flickr


----------



## Mr.D00p

Nice view of London's 'forgotten' growing high-rise district, Croydon. With Canary Wharf peeking out from the morning mist as a bonus ( J Hawkes Twitter)


----------



## Mind the gap_

Madrid



By goyalex



By luisantoniofernandezcorral



By runtothelightsofthecity


----------



## hkskyline

* London * (in the distance)



















Source : Twitter @ jasonhawkesphot


----------



## marcobruls

Oh wowzers!


----------



## redcode

*Amsterdam*

20210901 luchtfoto zuidas [your captain luchtfotografie]16 by Amsterdam Zuidas, on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

Warszawa








@Drone in warsaw


----------



## werner10

If you follow the water stream from Basel & Frankfurt you end up in Rotterdam.... ponder that for a moment!









by @rebbel13












by @mcflyhh on Twitter












by @reterghem












by @Nycae












by @mcflyhh on Twitter


----------



## hkskyline

*Amsterdam*

20210901 luchtfoto zuidas [your captain luchtfotografie]18 by Amsterdam Zuidas, on Flickr

20210901 luchtfoto zuidas [your captain luchtfotografie]15 by Amsterdam Zuidas, on Flickr

20210901 luchtfoto zuidas [your captain luchtfotografie]34 by Amsterdam Zuidas, on Flickr

20210901 luchtfoto zuidas [your captain luchtfotografie]36 by Amsterdam Zuidas, on Flickr


----------



## madmax1982

Posted by official Lamborghini's account :


----------



## redcode

*Paris*

_RJS1818 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

_RJS1813 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

_RJS1830 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

_RJS1814 by Richard Silver, on Flickr


----------



## Xorcist

Frankfurt








By Marcel Waldmann








By bernemerbubb








By bernemerbubb


----------



## Peter Skawinsky

Xorcist said:


> Frankfurt
> View attachment 2073259
> 
> By bernemerbubb













mlody89 said:


> Warsaw
> View attachment 2063208











^^^
It's worth waiting for such sophisticated photos. It's difficult to get nice point of view at skyline to show all harmonic plans and interesting architecture in one, Even in Warsaw it is possible.  Well done guys . Super I like it. That means it's worth of searching.


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw








by POLAND ON AIR





Poland On Air (@polandonair) • Instagram photos and videos







instagram.com


----------



## madmax1982

Paris, source: AG photographe :




__





ကြည့်ရှုရန် လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ သိုမဟုတ် အကောင့်ဖွင့်ပါ


Facebook ပေါတွင် ပိုစ်မျာ၊ ဓာတ်ပုံမျာနှင့် အခြာအရာမျာစွာတိုကို ကြည့်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## redcode

*London*

Tower of London looking towards Canary Wharf lo res by Jeremy de Souza LRPS, on Flickr










ThamesPhoto


----------



## redcode

*Moscow*

Moscow River and Moscow City Business Center by Laperuz, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*

September 21st 2021, trip to London Westminster by Peter Murch, on Flickr

View from the Shard - Canary Wharf by Gábor Hernádi, on Flickr

Canary Wharf from Greenwich by Katy/BlueyBirdy, on Flickr

Looking towards Canary Wharf from London City Airport 21st Sept 2021 4 by BristolRE2007, on Flickr









rich_onopordum


----------



## Davidinho

Moscow


----------



## Mind the gap_

Madrid



By manuelrevilla57



By JoseAQuirantes



By JoseAQuirantes



By jaicano


----------



## Peter Skawinsky

(y) said:


> Warsaw
> View attachment 2090152
> 
> View attachment 2090178
> 
> @ podniebny kot
> View attachment 2090182
> 
> View attachment 2090185











*Mlody89 *You are doing good! You show that there are good skyscrapers in Warsaw Me/We are convinced it is so. You're looking for the most interesting shots in frames  This is a very inteligent and cool approach.

From another side I propose with the same passion to show the *truth about the planning* of skyscrapers in Warsaw. Show us the contrasts and spreading of the skyline, that means the disadvantages (bad sides of the city made by no planning) Let's be honest. Show ALL CONTEXT of the skyline in Warsaw too.








PINK releases data on the office market in Warsaw for Q2 2021


PINK has published figures on office market in Warsaw for Q2 2021. The data is sourced from advisory companies from the commercial real estate sector (BNP Paribas Real Estate, CBRE, Colliers, Cresa, Cushman&Wakefield, JLL, Knight Frank, Savills) and includes informat...



linkleaders.prowly.com













*This applies to all cities in Europe, not only Warsaw. Perhaps such a package of photos should be shown in the WORST CITY SKYLINE OF EUROPE thread where planning flaws could be indicated.*

*BTW, is there such a thread on SSC like FLAWS OF THE CITY SKYLINES ?



French-Polish_Man67 said:


> Sorry Heidegger, but *no city will be perfectly planned* Like Midgar is. Maybe You Should ask your Colleague Reeve from the Urban Planning Department, what could be done to improve European Cities..._GYAHAHAHA_


But French-Polish_Man67 ... *WE HAVE TO TRY* !  After all, what matters is *the fight *


----------



## vincent1746

Paris, from Argenteuil :








































































































































Vincent Montcuit


----------



## redcode

*Barcelona*

Smell of Mercè by Joan López, on Flickr


----------



## der muttt

bonquiqui said:


> What in the Walt Disney pastiche is going on here?





A Chicagoan said:


> 22 Bishopsgate looks ugly from a lot of angles, but it does a good job of pulling the entire City skyline together. Before it, the different City buildings felt very disparate.
> 
> And anyway, 8 Bishopsgate is gonna destroy the skyline even more.


It's NOT going to be an asset to the skyline, neither will it "destroy it". it's effect will probably be precisely nothing due to its position. It does show a bizarre lack of planning and an extremely "laisse-faire" attitude by which as long as "historical sightlines" and flight paths are considered you can plonk any building anywhere as long as you can get it through planning.but I suppose that's very "London"


----------



## Mikiboz

Frankfurt 
by Messeturm Frankfurt Login • Instagram
Nice and unfortunately seldom shown perspectives with the Messeturm as focal point. Pics are a bit older (2019) as the currently finished Tower One is missing.

Actually the most epic skyline perspective is the one following the A648 with the Messe Cluster in Front and the Messeturm in the centre but it’s seldom photographed (compared to the river view).


----------



## werner10

The Hague








by @Okidokio 











by @Kemp070 













by @palpeet on Twitter


----------



## hkskyline

* Rotterdam*









Source : Twitter @ Goud3634









Source : Twitter @ Cecylia95662356


----------



## IThomas

M I L A N O 








Marco De Bigontina








Marco De Bigontina








Marco De Bigontina








Marco De Bigontina









TBeam








Sergey Bykov









TBeam








Dimitar Harizanov








Dimitar Harizanov








Dimitar Harizanov








Marco De Bigontina

The VIEW - Piazza Duomo by Peter Cantrill​


----------



## redcode

*London*

2013 vs 2021



















jasonhawkesphot


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*

Frankfurt Skyline by Rainer Tessmann, on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw
















Aeropan Grzegorz Marcinek (@gmarcinek) • Instagram photos and videos


13K Followers, 1,586 Following, 552 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Aeropan Grzegorz Marcinek (@gmarcinek)




instagram.com


----------



## der muttt

The City--London.










Photograph: Thomas Krych/SOPA Images/REX/Shutterstock 









Bank of England warns energy price surge will push inflation over 4% – as it happened


Inflation expected to rise ‘slightly over 4%’ in the final quarter of this year, as energy and goods prices surge




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Davidinho

Fantastic London. That Lloyds tower is such a mess though. I think they built it to make all other modern towers in London look at least nice.


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

River Thames Moonrise Panorama by Richard 600, on Flickr


----------



## der muttt

Davidnho said "Fantastic London. That Lloyds tower is such a mess though. I think they built it to make all other modern towers in London look at least nice".

I didn't know people disliked it. It's forty years old now, it was quite something at the time.

















Picture from The Guardian--

Here is a room inside that Prince Charles would like, just transplanted from the old building--











http://www.lloyds.com/Lloyds/About-Lloyds/Explore-Lloyds/The-Lloyds-Building/Images-of-the-Lloyds-building/Interior-images


----------



## hkskyline

* Frankfurt *


















Source : Twitter @ Dresen040 post 1 and post 2


----------



## Mind the gap_

Madrid


By aligarciaf_fotografia


By jf.replica


By gonnieto_foto


By @JoseAQuirantes


----------



## GabrielHe

Moscow City from Sparrow Hills
Now imagine in 10 or 15 years!!

Video from Lost in Moscow on Youtube


----------



## Dareko

Looks so cyberpunky! It only misses big leds and flying cars


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Liverpool:*

M.V. Queen Elizabeth contrasts with City Skyline at Liverpool by Colin Brooks, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Rotterdam*









Goud3634

Rotterdam at sunrise by Ilya Korzelius, on Flickr

De Wilhelminapier by Andre van der Meulen, on Flickr

Swan by Matej Rajtár, on Flickr









michellecorbeau









zzapback


----------



## redcode

*Bratislava*

IMG_4000 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Moscow*

View of the city by On Neon, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*


















jasonhawkesphot


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*

Twilight Zone Frankfurt by Frawolf77, on Flickr


----------



## madmax1982

Source : AG Photographie



__ https://www.facebook.com/AG.photographe/posts/403526001139505


----------



## gstark0

__
http://instagr.am/p/CUKrNozIjnA/


----------



## Balkanunion

Belgrade


----------



## Davidinho

Dareko said:


> Looks so cyberpunky! It only misses big leds and flying cars


Even more cyberpunk in rainy MIBC


----------



## SoboleuS

*Warsaw* by me (again )


----------



## redcode

*Paris*

Perspective by Dominique HOEL, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Tampere:*








_MG_9433 by Pekka Astola on 500px.com









_MG_5742 by Pekka Astola on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Moscow:*








Moscow City by Aleksandr Butsenin on 500px.com









Moscow City by Aleksandr Butsenin on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Frankfurt:*








Colorful Skyline by Jochen Boy on 500px.com


----------



## redcode

A Chicagoan said:


> *Moscow:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moscow City by Aleksandr Butsenin on 500px.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moscow City by Aleksandr Butsenin on 500px.com


I don't think I like any towers in MIBC on their own. But together, they make a really good cluster, which I like a lot 😂


----------



## redcode

*Warsaw*

Warsaw by van de Water Bianca, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Paris*

Sunset from Montparnasse tower in Paris by Yann OG, on Flickr

Towering Sunset Night by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*


















dappes









Source

Frankfurt Moonrise by gsphoto.ffm, on Flickr

Frankfurt am Main by gsphoto.ffm, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Düsseldorf* 









Düsseldorf Fernsehturm by Andreas Furil on 500px

NYC ? by Stephan Störmer, on Flickr


----------



## Mikiboz

Frankfurt (by me)
same perspective, different zooms 
the addition of FOUR (next to the CoBa) will change the whole dynamics of the skyline . I expect it to be topped out end of next year.


----------



## Xorcist

Frankfurt















By Oliver Krautscheid


----------



## redcode

*London*

London Skyline from Parliament Hill by Richard 600, on Flickr









jasonhawkesphot


----------



## redcode

*Vienna*

DSC_0862 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr

DSC_1450 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr









VIC view by Dariusz Myszor on 500px

DSC_1519 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr


----------



## The_Photographer

Xorcist said:


> Frankfurt
> View attachment 2111886
> View attachment 2111887
> 
> By Oliver Krautscheid





Mikiboz said:


> Frankfurt (by me)
> same perspective, different zooms
> the addition of FOUR (next to the CoBa) will change the whole dynamics of the skyline . I expect it to be topped out end of next year.
> 
> View attachment 2111872
> 
> View attachment 2111875
> 
> View attachment 2111878
> 
> View attachment 2111882
> 
> View attachment 2111884


Somehow Frankfurts skyline look very similar to Warsaw


----------



## Mikiboz

The_Photographer said:


> Somehow Frankfurts skyline look very similar to Warsaw


I dont think so, maybe in some forced perspectives and angles. But that way almost every skyline can be made to look alike. And let’s remember: Frankfurt (and La Defense) is the OG European Skyscraper City . They look like us, not we like them .


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Dusseldorf:*








Düsseldorf Medienhafen by Norbert Kohlhauer on 500px.com


----------



## Xorcist

__
http://instagr.am/p/CUNgkT3IFu3/


----------



## Darryl

Mikiboz said:


> Frankfurt (by me)
> same perspective, different zooms
> the addition of FOUR (next to the CoBa) will change the whole dynamics of the skyline . I expect it to be topped out end of next year.
> 
> View attachment 2111872
> 
> View attachment 2111875
> 
> View attachment 2111878
> 
> View attachment 2111882
> 
> View attachment 2111884


Wow, these are awesome. Where were they taken from?


----------



## Balkanunion

Two pics more of Belgrade, I made them today (click to open it in full size)


----------



## KlausDiggy

Darryl said:


> Wow, these are awesome. Where were they taken from?


Leonardo Royal Hotel


----------



## Dusty Hare

The_Photographer said:


> Somehow Frankfurts skyline look very similar to Warsaw


It's the spires🙄


----------



## Mikiboz

Darryl said:


> Wow, these are awesome. Where were they taken from?


Leonardo Royal Hotel, on the southern edge of the city, Sachsenhausen borough.


----------



## Peter Skawinsky

The_Photographer said:


> Somehow Frankfurts skyline look very similar to Warsaw


Which fragment? What moment? There is a dominant group in Frankfurt and Warsaw has a total spread out of towers all over the city.



Xorcist said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CUNgkT3IFu3/


----------



## hipi(sk)

Bratislava: 

























from SK section: [Bratislava] Sky Park 19, 29, 32 f (80, 116, 104 m)


----------



## Pitchoune

Mikiboz said:


> I dont think so, maybe in some forced perspectives and angles. But that way almost every skyline can be made to look alike. And let’s remember: Frankfurt (and La Defense) is the OG European Skyscraper City . They look like us, not we like them .


I think that if someones comes today and looks at skylines (s)he will indeed think that Frankfurt and Warsaw are quite similar. Up to 5 years ago this was not the case but now I've also come to that conclusion. Just my opinion .


----------



## Mikiboz

Pitchoune said:


> I think that if someones comes today and looks at skylines (s)he will indeed think that Frankfurt and Warsaw are quite similar. Up to 5 years ago this was not the case but now I've also come to that conclusion. Just my opinion .


As I said, it’s just due to certain perspectives. But then, London looks also like this. The layout in Frankfurt and Warsaw is completely different and on street level they also have not much in common. Maybe take also a look via Google Earth to see it better. Warsaw could emulate Chicago in the future but Frankfurt is actually quite chaotic.


----------



## redcode

*Paris*

LA DEFENSE PARIS 2021 by nARCOTO, on Flickr


----------



## Mikiboz

redcode said:


> *Paris*
> 
> LA DEFENSE PARIS 2021 by nARCOTO, on Flickr


Wow . Thats a really nice and scenic skyline view of La Defense. Gives a completely different vibe!


----------



## Peter Skawinsky

Mikiboz said:


> Wow . Thats a really nice and scenic skyline view of La Defense. Gives a completely different vibe!


 That is why photographing and talking about different skylines of cities are so interesting because sometimes from very known landscapes or from a completely broken city planning someone can find such a framing point of view that we get something amazing.


----------



## madmax1982




----------



## werner10

Amsterdam








by @aasarchitecture on Twitter











by @hesselaar












by @ricodb on Twitter












by @luchtfotos on Twitter












20210901 luchtfoto zuidas [your captain luchtfotografie]16 by Amsterdam Zuidas, on Flickr


----------



## Peter Skawinsky

You can agree with me or not, but skyscrapers are there to evaluate their appearance, the proportions of beauty from a distance and from close front. They must be composed, planned so that their entire architectural and urban planning idea is clearly visible. That is why I am frightened by cities such as Mexico, Tokyo, Istanbul ... etc, where "pearl-buildings" are lost in mass quite nice individual another constructions.








Stambul








Wikiwand - Stambuł


miasto w zachodniej Turcji nad Bosforem




www.wikiwand.com











Tokio
















Indie coraz bardziej atrakcyjne dla inwestorów. Czy będą nowymi Chinami?


Indie awansowały do kategorii głównych odbiorców inwestycji zagranicznych. Ściągają je dobre perspektywy rozwoju rynk...




www.forbes.pl




I love to see how nicely the groups of tall dominants look in front of the background of an equally beautiful low city. Your examples in Europe:




madmax1982 said:


>





IThomas said:


> M I L A N
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marco De Bigontina





redcode said:


> *London*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking towards Canary Wharf from Sky Garden by Rudi Niranjan on 500px


If an agglomeration grows to large sizes, tall buildings usually also creates large areas and then the beauty of individual towers disappears because they sink in many others. In such a situation, you have to divide such large groups of skyscrapers into districts and put bigger supertalls groups there to make them even higher. This gives an interesting skyline. If this is not done, the skyline of any city will be boring and imperceptible to the observer. This is happening in many Chinese cities today. An example where the principle of finding group dominants works is Shanghai with its "island" of towers in the mass of others around. Cities in Europe are also developing and We should remember about planning principles to create the recognizable and beautiful places like here :











https://unhabitat.org/award/shanghai-manual



Maybe because European cities are not that large as Asian, American or South American ones, the problems in projecting / planning the entire agglomeration are not that big yet.

They say "SMALL IS BEAUTIFUL" and there is something in it


----------



## Mr.D00p

Another shot of London from J Hawkes via Twatter...


----------



## soren5en

_Hamburg
by Robert Grahn _ 
_euroluftbild.de_


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*

Goodyear by Matthias Rabiller, on Flickr


----------



## Davidinho

MIBC seen from Fili district in Moscow.
Screenshot from this video.
Author: Moscopter


----------



## Davidinho

Zilart (Moscow) is one of the largest single district development projects in Europe. The district is mostly lowrise but it will have at least 1 tower 150m+. 
photo from the Russian thread


----------



## marcobruls

Do architects get a stroke if they use other colors than white grey blueish on their buildings?


----------



## redcode

*Moscow*









Moscow City by Tomislav Rakichevich on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*

frankfurt am main by frank wolf, on Flickr

Skyline vom Goetheturm-bw_20210928_3502.jpg by Barbara Walzer, on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

*Warsaw*


















*by SoboleuS*










*by Filosss*


----------



## hkskyline

*Birmingham*

Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

MILANO








Elena Galimberti








Dimitar Harizanov








Dimitar Harizanov









Consumerismo









Andrea Cherchi









Dimitar Harizanov​


----------



## redcode

*London*

_DSC0654CR by Neil McAleer, on Flickr

_DSC0648CR by Neil McAleer, on Flickr

_DSC0645CR by Neil McAleer, on Flickr

_DSC0641CR by Neil McAleer, on Flickr

_DSC0640CR by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


----------



## Mr.D00p

London

Magnifico / Glorious (London skyline from Shooter&#x27;s Hill, London, United Kingdom) by Andrea Pucci, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Warsaw*

A Hotel with a View in Warsaw by jann3_, on Flickr









Palace of Culture and Science in Warsaw by Onur Cepheli on 500px









City by Zbyszek Makulski on 500px


----------



## redcode

*London*

Canary Wharf Panorama night by Ana Afonso, on Flickr

Between Waterloo and London Bridge by Maurice Childs, on Flickr

Between Waterloo and London Bridge by Maurice Childs, on Flickr









jasonhawkesphot


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*









Frankfurt (Main), Blick vom Main Tower by Helmut Ebener on 500px









city at night by Bas Handels on 500px









FRANKFURT MAIN by Marc Dickler MD-FOTOS on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Paris*

Arc de Triomphe, Christo - Paris by J.C. K, on Flickr

Arc de Triomphe, Christo - Paris by J.C. K, on Flickr


----------



## Peter Skawinsky

mlody89 said:


> *Warsaw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> View attachment 2130148
> 
> *by Filosss*


^^For now, it looks poor even at sunset. A bit boring, but remastered 
Who knows ?










*Warsaw has the potential to be a great city in Europe with nice skyline in the future.*


----------



## Laurensvdv

What warsaw needs imo is an iconic skyscraper with a daring design designed by a well known firm. Like Bjarke Ingels, Liebeskind, etc.

Warsaw looks impressive but while the skyscrapers do look quite nice there isn't really an iconic building that wows people.

I know that developpers in Rotterdam for example have hired tons of really famous architecture firms like ODA New York, SHoP, and a bunch of others. I feel like Warsaw needs to do the same. I still really like the skyline though.


----------



## mlody89

Laurensvdv said:


> What warsaw needs imo is an iconic skyscraper with a daring design designed by a well known firm. Like Bjarke Ingels, Liebeskind, etc.
> 
> Warsaw looks impressive but while the skyscrapers do look quite nice there isn't really an iconic building that wows people.
> 
> I know that developpers in Rotterdam for example have hired tons of really famous architecture firms like ODA New York, SHoP, and a bunch of others. I feel like Warsaw needs to do the same. I still really like the skyline though.


🤔

Z44 Daniel Libenski









Cosmopolitan Helmut John









Varso Norman Foster


----------



## Tyron

*Frankfurt*

2021-09_05-7398- by mercatormovens, on Flickr

2021-09_02-7332- by mercatormovens, on Flickr

Skyline 2 by Philip Hammer, on Flickr

Skyline 3 by Philip Hammer, on Flickr









Source


----------



## der muttt

del


----------



## Ares2018

[QUOTE = "Peter Skawinsky, publicación: 175414827, miembro: 1567772"]
^^ Por ahora, parece pobre incluso al atardecer. Un poco aburrido, pero remasterizado. 
Quién sabe ?

[ATTACH = full] 2132496 [/ ATTACH]

*Varsovia tiene el potencial de ser una gran ciudad en Europa con un bonito horizonte en el futuro.*
[/ CITA]


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

GB by Geoff Henson, on Flickr


----------



## Dober_86

Pardon me guys if some pics have been posted before here. I'm short of patience to scroll thru the entire thread. 😂 Though they are all seem recent, taken this September.

Moskva:
































Source: Kirill Kolosov | VK


----------



## Mikiboz

mlody89 said:


> 🤔
> 
> Z44 Daniel Libenski
> View attachment 2134123
> 
> 
> Cosmopolitan Helmut John
> View attachment 2134131
> 
> 
> Varso Norman Foster
> View attachment 2134148


I think what Lauren wanted to say and worded a bit badly is that Warsaw needs that landmark tower(s) or that landmark layout/composition or that landmark perspective where you immediately recognize: yep, that’s Warsaw. The quality of the towers you quoted is high but IMO none of them qualifies as landmark.

London: the Shard, the Walkie-Talkie
Madrid: Cuatro Torres
Paris: Grande Arche
Frankfurt: CoBa, Messeturm

Though it needn’t be single towers, sometimes it’s the overall layout and composition of a certain district (Moscow Cyberpunk, Shanghai Lujiazui, of course Upper Manhattan) which makes it immediately recognizable. In Paris that would be the grand axis view, in Frankfurt the river view.

This is what’s missing in Warsaw or better: the city already has it but wants to hide it. I know that there is a lot of controversy around the Palace of Culture building in Poland, which I can partly understand, but it doesn’t change the fact that its an truly outstanding building, an icon and landmark. I understand where the „haters“ are coming from but it’s the same issue we had in Germany, see the Olympic Stadium in Berlin or the Alexander-Turm. In the end a building is just a building, it’s the People of the here and now who gives it meaning. Obviously within limits. Look what the Berliners did with the Alex: they occupied it for themselves and now it’s one of the proud Berlin landmarks. Its past as original GDR/Cold War propaganda building isn’t erased, history cannot be forgotten, but it is not exclusively defined by it anymore. Like a human if you will: we are defined by everything, not just our best or worst deeds. Berliners understand the Alex as a landmark built by Berliners for Berliners. And honestly the same is true for the Palace of Culture. IMO don’t hide it but make it your centrepiece.


----------



## gstark0

^^ Overall I agree with you but


Mikiboz said:


> Madrid: Cuatro Torres


Imho Madrid has nothing to offer in terms of skyscrapers, they look decent (although there aren’t many of them) but that’s not enough to be called an icon. Total 0.


----------



## der muttt

^^^ I think Madrid has one of the best skylines in Europe.


----------



## Mikiboz

gstark0 said:


> ^^ Overall I agree with you but
> 
> Imho Madrid has nothing to offer in terms of skyscrapers, they look decent (although there aren’t many of them) but that’s not enough to be called an icon. Total 0.


They are 100% recognizable and that was the point. This is what a landmark should do. If you think they are iconic or not is irrelevant. In my eyes they are already iconic. Time will tell .


----------



## The_Photographer

Laurensvdv said:


> What warsaw needs imo is an iconic skyscraper with a daring design designed by a well known firm. Like Bjarke Ingels, Liebeskind, etc.
> 
> Warsaw looks impressive but while the skyscrapers do look quite nice there isn't really an iconic building that wows people.
> 
> I know that developpers in Rotterdam for example have hired tons of really famous architecture firms like ODA New York, SHoP, and a bunch of others. I feel like Warsaw needs to do the same. I still really like the skyline though.


Sure Rotterdam has hired big names for the construction projects but yet they came up with a recent ugliest tower reached over 200 metres. Come on I saw the projects in Warsaw and there is nothing in Rotterdam that can even compete with Zlota 44 design by Daniel Libenskid in Warsaw.


----------



## The_Photographer

Tyron said:


> *Frankfurt*
> 
> 2021-09_05-7398- by mercatormovens, on Flickr
> 
> 2021-09_02-7332- by mercatormovens, on Flickr
> 
> Skyline 2 by Philip Hammer, on Flickr
> 
> Skyline 3 by Philip Hammer, on Flickr
> 
> View attachment 2134836
> 
> Source


When the next four towers will be completed the Frankfurt skyline will get back to its high position in Europe again matching La Defense in Paris in my opnion. The skyline start to look more and more impressive !


----------



## Mikiboz

The_Photographer said:


> When the next four towers will be completed the Frankfurt skyline will get back to its high position in Europe again matching La Defense in Paris in my opnion. The skyline start to look more and more impressive !


Yep. With Four, Frankfurt will have real street canyons and mountain ranges with depth and density in an inner urban setting, arguably for the first time in Europe to that extent, if I dare say so. The street level experience will be awesome. 

And Four is just the beginning . There are some very exciting projects in the pipeline which could propel FFM even into the Global Top25 (aesthetically only speaking of course).


----------



## Peter Skawinsky

Warsaw


Ares2018 said:


> [ATTACH = full] 2132496 [/ ATTACH]
> View attachment 2135272












*This is good point of gravity * 

Madrid?










*Very bad points of gravity *

Madrid has the potential to be a great city in Europe too with nice skyline in the future, but much more work in gathering the dominants in group already.


----------



## Pitchoune

The point of this thread is to enjoy European modern skylines as they are now, not complaining about how each city does not achieve its potential according to someone's opinion.


----------



## redcode

*Madrid*









Madrid skyline by Miguel Lizondo on 500px









Madrid by David Saez on 500px

Skyline Madrid by eduvalero, on Flickr

Madrid Skyline by eduvalero, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Vienna*









an der Donau by Edgar Nemschok on 500px









Sunset over skyline of Vienna by Peter Michalica on 500px


----------



## KlausDiggy

Mikiboz said:


> And Four is just the beginning . There are some very exciting projects in the pipeline which could propel FFM even into the Global Top25 (aesthetically only speaking of course).


What kind of projects do you mean ? I only know Millennium Tower, of which not even a design has been published yet.
"Das Präsidium" is quite Ok. Other towers like Central business Tower are rather boring/simple.


----------



## Mikiboz

KlausDiggy said:


> What kind of projects do you mean ? I only know Millennium Tower, of which not even a design has been published yet.
> "Das Präsidium" is quite Ok. Other towers like Central business Tower are rather boring/simple.


I think CBT is awesome. A timeless classic. But YMMV. Frankfurt has enough „unique“ towers as is. Anyway I was speaking about the whole skyline composition / layout as such, not single towers. MT will give a new focus point. Präsidium will further connect the two clusters (or centers of gravity). CBT will complete the little Central Park/Midtown NY feeling. And others such as Sparda or Icoon will give further density.

Not every tower can be or even should be a unique architectural cornerstone.


----------



## Mikiboz

Pitchoune said:


> The point of this thread is to enjoy European modern skylines as they are now, not complaining about how each city does not achieve its potential according to someone's opinion.


Is polite discussion forbidden? No one is rude or attacking anyone. A poster made a point, I supported it. That’s all. If you don’t like it, you do not have to engage. As long as people are cultured and measured in their responses, what’s the problem?


----------



## vincent1746

Paris La Défense by night :
































































Vincent Montcuit


----------



## redcode

*London*









jasonhawkesphot









patchphotos_









Aerial view of financial tower surrounded by small buildings in the by 21Aerials on 500px









Panoramic aerial skyline view of east London at night with skyscrapers by 21Aerials on 500px


----------



## Miguel_PL

*Warsaw *
[by Instagram of @jacek.jerzy.jablonski]




















by @qrzy_hoo via Nowa Warszawa:


----------



## Peter Skawinsky

Miguel_PL said:


> *Warsaw *
> [by Instagram of @jacek.jerzy.jablonski]
> 
> View attachment 2137841











*^^Never known such point of view. One of the best for Warsaw. Very rare!*



Mikiboz said:


> Is polite discussion forbidden? No one is rude or attacking anyone. A poster made a point, I supported it. That’s all. If you don’t like it, you do not have to engage. As long as people are cultured and measured in their responses, what’s the problem?


That's right.
*It is not postcard thread*. We can discuss what are advantages or disadvantages for any cities before we vote which is the best.

Conversations simply bring this thread to life.


----------



## werner10

And in the meantime somewhere in Rotterdam...








Source












by @Eric Offereins












by @Dwarf8












by @Wisma


----------



## Laurensvdv

Mikiboz said:


> I think what Lauren wanted to say and worded a bit badly is that Warsaw needs that landmark tower(s) or that landmark layout/composition or that landmark perspective where you immediately recognize: yep, that’s Warsaw. The quality of the towers you quoted is high but IMO none of them qualifies as landmark.
> 
> London: the Shard, the Walkie-Talkie
> Madrid: Cuatro Torres
> Paris: Grande Arche
> Frankfurt: CoBa, Messeturm
> 
> Though it needn’t be single towers, sometimes it’s the overall layout and composition of a certain district (Moscow Cyberpunk, Shanghai Lujiazui, of course Upper Manhattan) which makes it immediately recognizable. In Paris that would be the grand axis view, in Frankfurt the river view.
> 
> This is what’s missing in Warsaw or better: the city already has it but wants to hide it. I know that there is a lot of controversy around the Palace of Culture building in Poland, which I can partly understand, but it doesn’t change the fact that its an truly outstanding building, an icon and landmark. I understand where the „haters“ are coming from but it’s the same issue we had in Germany, see the Olympic Stadium in Berlin or the Alexander-Turm. In the end a building is just a building, it’s the People of the here and now who gives it meaning. Obviously within limits. Look what the Berliners did with the Alex: they occupied it for themselves and now it’s one of the proud Berlin landmarks. Its past as original GDR/Cold War propaganda building isn’t erased, history cannot be forgotten, but it is not exclusively defined by it anymore. Like a human if you will: we are defined by everything, not just our best or worst deeds. Berliners understand the Alex as a landmark built by Berliners for Berliners. And honestly the same is true for the Palace of Culture. IMO don’t hide it but make it your centrepiece.


Could not have said it better myself.


----------



## Tyron

KlausDiggy said:


> What kind of projects do you mean ? I only know Millennium Tower, of which not even a design has been published yet.
> "Das Präsidium" is quite Ok. Other towers like Central business Tower are rather boring/simple.


Maybe not boring/simple but classic and somehow timeless like Deutsche Bank, Trianon and Marieninsel - but higher.









Source


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw by podniebny kot/IG


----------



## hkskyline

*Rotterdam*

2021-09-29 Rotterdam - De Zalmhaven by Topaas, on Flickr


----------



## Mikiboz

Gotham City in a bright, sunny morning ☀. Love it. Next right to the palace/zlota44 (left from my view), is there still a slot possible for a skyscraper or is it the place of the railway station? Imagine a beautiful modern Art Deco building there as Hommage and slight juxtaposition to the Palace of Culture and Varso! Would be outstanding.
Like with Rotterdam, Warsaw has the grid pattern to be our European Chicago . Anyway, it’s outstanding what this city has achieved in 30 years! 



mlody89 said:


> Warsaw by podniebny kot/IG
> View attachment 2139812


----------



## Quicksilver

Manchester (From Facebook, Manchester thread):


----------



## jakuber

Mikiboz said:


> Next right to the palace/zlota44 (left from my view), is there still a slot possible for a skyscraper or is it the place of the railway station?


Here, here and here zoning plans require (from left ot right) 235-245 meters, 233-245 metrers and 208-220 meters (the boxes are just for generel view of the location, not the acutal height)


----------



## Dareko

Mikiboz said:


> Gotham City in a bright, sunny morning ☀. Love it. Next right to the palace/zlota44 (left from my view), is there still a slot possible for a skyscraper or is it the place of the railway station? Imagine a beautiful modern Art Deco building there as Hommage and slight juxtaposition to the Palace of Culture and Varso! Would be outstanding.
> Like with Rotterdam, Warsaw has the grid pattern to be our European Chicago . Anyway, it’s outstanding what this city has achieved in 30 years!



There were some plans 233m but the city didnt want to sell ground for a skyscraper here, idk why 





 Plac Defilad. 233-metrowy wieżowiec koło Sali Kongresowej. Będzie najwyższy w Polsce [WIZUALIZACJE] - zdjęcie nr 2


Smukła szklana wieża ku górze coraz wyraźniej rozsypująca się na kostki - tak ma wyglądać 233-metrowy wieżowiec przy ul. Emilii Plater, pomiędzy Salą Kongresową a parkiem Świętokrzyskim. Jednak budynek, którego projekt ujawniono w piątek na wystawie ?Plany na Przyszłość? będzie mógł powstać...




warszawa.wyborcza.pl


----------



## jakuber

Dareko said:


> There were some plans 233m but the city didnt want to sell ground for a skyscraper here, idk why


Becuase it turned out this year that Dane who was suppesed to be one the owners of the plot (Chmielna 70) wans't even a Dane. The plot will be now handed over to Public Treasury (Skarb Państwa) and, but I'm not sure, it then should me owned by city.


----------



## The_Photographer

Peter Skawinsky said:


> Warsaw
> 
> View attachment 2137931
> 
> 
> *This is good point of gravity *
> 
> Madrid?
> 
> View attachment 2137355
> 
> 
> *Very bad points of gravity *
> 
> Madrid has the potential to be a great city in Europe too with nice skyline in the future, but much more work in gathering the dominants in group already.


Guys in my opinion whoever does stupid posts like that should be banned from the forum I ask moderators to work on it thanks


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*

Zur Abstellung by Michael Beitelsmann, on Flickr

2021-10_02-7690- by Dieter K., on Flickr









Frankfurt Skyline by NK Kreativ on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Istanbul*









Istanbul City by OMER GOKCEN BAYRAKCI on 500px









Istanbul City by OMER GOKCEN BAYRAKCI on 500px









Istanbul City by OMER GOKCEN BAYRAKCI on 500px


----------



## Mikiboz

Dareko said:


> There were some plans 233m but the city didnt want to sell ground for a skyscraper here, idk why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plac Defilad. 233-metrowy wieżowiec koło Sali Kongresowej. Będzie najwyższy w Polsce [WIZUALIZACJE] - zdjęcie nr 2
> 
> 
> Smukła szklana wieża ku górze coraz wyraźniej rozsypująca się na kostki - tak ma wyglądać 233-metrowy wieżowiec przy ul. Emilii Plater, pomiędzy Salą Kongresową a parkiem Świętokrzyskim. Jednak budynek, którego projekt ujawniono w piątek na wystawie ?Plany na Przyszłość? będzie mógł powstać...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> warszawa.wyborcza.pl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2141901


foooock me, that would be awesome. The perfect juxtaposition and it would enhance both buildings. Please DO IT !


----------



## redcode

*London*

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr









City Cluster, London by Rob Wilkinson on 500px


----------



## Peter Skawinsky

Mikiboz said:


> foooock me, that would be awesome. The perfect juxtaposition and it would enhance both buildings. Please DO IT !


Old concept from 2016
I think it will not be constructed because it is too controversial and there is no context for other towers in the full development project around the Palace of Culture and Science


jakuber said:


> Becuase it turned out this year that Dane who was suppesed to be one the owners of the plot (Chmielna 70) wans't even a Dane. The plot will be now handed over to Public Treasury (Skarb Państwa) and, but I'm not sure, it then should me owned by city.


I have heard that it is because of the land scandals we cannot normally build around the Palace of Culture and Science?


----------



## Miguel_PL

*Warsaw*
[via Instagram @kgairview]


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Leipzig:*








Augustusplatz - Leipzig by Henry's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## CotCat

*Katowice*








Source


----------



## vallzo

redcode said:


> *Istanbul*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Istanbul City by OMER GOKCEN BAYRAKCI on 500px
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Istanbul City by OMER GOKCEN BAYRAKCI on 500px
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Istanbul City by OMER GOKCEN BAYRAKCI on 500px


I'm surprised Istanbul isn't posted more often. I mean I get it that it's also in Asia but aren't almost all the skyscrapers on the European side anyway?


----------



## Wade Lyonson

vallzo said:


> I'm surprised Istanbul isn't posted more often. I mean I get it that it's also in Asia but aren't almost all the skyscrapers on the European side anyway?


Maybe because Turkey is not in Europe.


----------



## A Chicagoan

vallzo said:


> I'm surprised Istanbul isn't posted more often. I mean I get it that it's also in Asia but aren't almost all the skyscrapers on the European side anyway?


There are less photos of Istanbul available.


----------



## Peter Skawinsky

Wade Lyonson said:


> Maybe because Turkey is not in Europe.


No. Istambul's skyline is like stretched spaghetti without interesting dominants nor skyscrapers.


----------



## goschio

Mikiboz said:


> I think CBT is awesome. A timeless classic. But YMMV. Frankfurt has enough „unique“ towers as is. Anyway I was speaking about the whole skyline composition / layout as such, not single towers. MT will give a new focus point. Präsidium will further connect the two clusters (or centers of gravity). CBT will complete the little Central Park/Midtown NY feeling. And others such as Sparda or Icoon will give further density.
> 
> Not every tower can be or even should be a unique architectural cornerstone.


Yes. Frankfurt needs lots of fillers. Don't like skylines with few icons but then nothing in between.


----------



## The_Photographer

Miguel_PL said:


> *Warsaw*
> [via Instagram @kgairview]
> 
> View attachment 2143481


Class !!! History in the middle and both modern towers with unique design. I love it


----------



## RokasLT

*Vilnius







*Vilniuje pastatytas pirmasis Baltijos šalyse daugiabutis su „BREEAM In-Use“ sertifikatu – SA.lt


----------



## Dober_86

Moscow. The area around VTB Arena. Not tall though there is a high-rise cluster in the background:








Source: https://vtb2021.tass.ru/?utm_source=tass&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=teaser


----------



## gstark0

I love Vilnius, it’s like a micro version of Warsaw, with lots of potential!


----------



## Amen

Istanbul is becoming European Sao Paulo. So many skyscrapers. Nice appearance of the buildings. I love it. Keep it up Istanbul.


----------



## Peter Skawinsky

Amen said:


> Istanbul is becoming European Sao Paulo. So many skyscrapers. Nice appearance of the buildings. I love it. Keep it up Istanbul.


Let's be honest. What do you see beautiful in the flood of skyscrapers? In such a mass, nothing can be seen precisely.


----------



## Amen

Peter Skawinsky said:


> Let's be honest. What do you see beautiful in the flood of skyscrapers? In such a mass, nothing can be seen precisely.


I love sci-fi. Take a look at this 





Isn't it beatiful?


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

vallzo said:


> I'm surprised Istanbul isn't posted more often. I mean I get it that it's also in Asia but aren't almost all the skyscrapers on the European side anyway?


Not anymore. The first and last of those pics show the Asian side, only the middle one shows the European side.


----------



## Tyron

*Frankfurt*









Source









Source


----------



## redcode

Paris









flywithcyrille









marjorie_de_tout









bertel.b


----------



## Peter Skawinsky

Amen said:


> I love sci-fi. Take a look at this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it beatiful?


It is beautiful, but a different city and panorama than Istanbul.
I will say one thing, China is a different "fairy tale" than Turkey and there you can notice (from Your film too) that they care about identifying the most important dominants in their cities to be exposed.

I suggest to compare both cities from a bird's eye view / drones and make conclusions.(fe.get fotos from google)
I will not evolve subject, because we have a topic about European cities,so Istanbul is amorphous box-architectural aglomeration for me. Like here


----------



## Mikiboz

Concrete jungle Frankfurt 









Source


----------



## Mikiboz

Frankfurt (by benorama_photography)









And for those who ever wondered what’s behind the ECB: the East Harbor








Source


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Paris
































*
































































































Arthur Weidmann​


----------



## Ares2018

[QUOTE = "código rojo, publicación: 175430483, miembro: 1005819"]
*Madrid*









Horizonte de Madrid de Miguel Lizondo en 500px









Madrid de David Saez en 500px

Skyline Madrid por eduvalero , en Flickr

Madrid Skyline por eduvalero , en Flickr
[/ CITA]
[QUOTE = "gstark0, publicación: 175426277, miembro: 1505952"]
^^ En general estoy de acuerdo contigo pero

Imho Madrid no tiene nada que ofrecer en cuanto a rascacielos, se ven decentes (aunque no hay muchos) pero eso no es suficiente para ser llamado un icono. Total 0.
[/ CITA]

Si colocamos las 5 torres de Madrid en el centro de Varsovia se convertirían en el mayor icono de la ciudad en la actualidad y ese es el problema de Varsovia que ningún edificio es rompedor. 250m+-


----------



## redcode

*Rotterdam*

Fire Down Below II, Rotterdam, 20211003 by Gilbert Sopakuwa, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Malmö*

Streets of Malmö by Maria Eklind, on Flickr

Cityscape by Maria Eklind, on Flickr


----------



## gstark0

Ares2018 said:


> Si colocamos las 5 torres de Madrid en el centro de Varsovia se convertirían en el mayor icono de la ciudad en la actualidad y ese es el problema de Varsovia que ningún edificio es rompedor. 250m+-


And thank god they aren’t there. Let them stand where they stand.


----------



## The_Photographer

It is beautiful to see the European skylines emerging, now in smaller capital cities too. Imagine people if first and second world wars didn't happen... Europe is 100 years back in development comparing to some other continents.


----------



## maykies

The_Photographer said:


> It is beautiful to see the European skylines emerging, now in smaller capital cities too. Imagine people if first and second world wars didn't happen... Europe is 100 years back in development comparing to some other continents.


if having skyscrapers is synonymous with development, then I recommend you a little trip to malaysia, china or even russia. I am very happy on my underdeveloped continent 😂.


----------



## Pitchoune

Luxembourg must be one of the least developped countries in the world


----------



## The_Photographer

maykies said:


> if having skyscrapers is synonymous with development, then I recommend you a little trip to malaysia, china or even russia. I am very happy on my underdeveloped continent 😂.


Sure if not war then Russia would have been even more impressive today.


----------



## Sky HI

Amen said:


> I love sci-fi. Take a look at this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it beatiful?


It is terrible to see China spoils so much energy with all the Skyscrapers- and advertising/commercial lights etc and we in Europe can solve the world environment/climate problems.
My small country as Netherlands has to make large sacrifices to reduce energy and people have to pay more energytaxes. In the meanwhile China plays with energy. Yes from coal-fired power stations, not solar/wind/green. Stupid world.


----------



## oolaf19988

Sky HI said:


> It is terrible to see China spoils so much energy with all the Skyscrapers- and advertising/commercial lights etc and we in Europe can solve the world environment/climate problems.
> My small country as Netherlands has to make large sacrifices to reduce energy and pay more energytaxes. In the meanwhile China plays with energy. Stupid world.


energy consumption per capita in the Netherlands is 2 times bigger than in China


----------



## Sky HI

oolaf19988 said:


> energy consumption per capita in the Netherlands is 2 times bigger than in China


Energy for enormous adv lights on skyscrapers is not needed. Better is to help the people on the farmlands. We have no coal power stations


----------



## Mikiboz

Sky HI said:


> It is terrible to see China spoils so much energy with all the Skyscrapers- and advertising/commercial lights etc and we in Europe can solve the world environment/climate problems.
> My small country as Netherlands has to make large sacrifices to reduce energy and people have to pay more energytaxes. In the meanwhile China plays with energy. Yes from coal-fired power stations, not solar/wind/green. Stupid world.


not true. Yes, China has most of the global coal-fired power generation but China also has the biggest electricity generation worldwide with Wind and Solar PV. Get your facts together.


----------



## Sky HI

Mikiboz said:


> not true. Yes, China has most of the global coal-fired power generation but China also has the biggest electricity generation worldwide with Wind and Solar PV. Get your facts together.


Bullshit answer, China has after US the most emissions. Of couse they have also a lot of wind and solar. They have in everything the most. Get your facts together.


----------



## Mikiboz

jackwis said:


> Examples of Norway, Switzerland, Iceland show that you can live just fine without being in the EU and having to implement its shitty regulations while also keeping the benefits of the common market.


Excuse me @redcode but I have to correct wrong information especially in times like these. Norway and Iceland are members of the EEA, Switzerland signed the contracts without formally joining the EEA, which means that all of the three above mentioned countries have to comply to EVERY EU regulation if they want to participate in the common market and they also have to contribute financially (if you want you can call it member fee). In the case of Norway they have to pay roughly 250 million EUR per year, netto.
Sorry for OT but Europe is at crossroads with many rightwing extremists spouting propaganda nonsense. Again sorry.


----------



## Peter Skawinsky

Mikiboz said:


> Excuse me @redcode but I have to correct wrong information especially in times like these. Norway and Iceland are members of the EEA, Switzerland signed the contracts without formally joining the EEA, which means that all of the three above mentioned countries have to complied to EVERY EU regulation if they want to participate in the common market and they also have to contribute financially (if you want call it member fee). In the case of Norway they have to pay roughly 250 million EUR per year, netto.
> Sorry for OT but Europe is at crossroads with many rightwing extremists spouting propaganda nonsense. Again sorry.


You do not have to apologize for .There is no need to include the political theme of whether the country is ruled by right wing or left. It is important for European Union to respect the countries like Norway, Switzerland, Hungary, Poland, what ever Slovakia...., because they all pay money to the EURO BANK and they must feel as a whole of EUROPE without losing their nationalities and historical-identification.


----------



## IThomas

MILANO









Alberto Papagni








Dimitar Harizanov









Ale Muiesan









Fantastiche Visioni

Marco De Bigontina​


----------



## SoboleuS

Warsaw through the dirty window (by me )


----------



## hkskyline

*Canary Wharf *










Source :  Twitter @ jasonhawkesphot


----------



## hkskyline

*Warsaw*

DJI_0045 by Robert Woźniak, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*

When Evening Falls by Gary Hemmings, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Moscow*









City by Al Igumenov on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*

2021-10-05 go Frankfurt-Panorama by Thomas Berthold, on Flickr


----------



## Mikiboz

hkskyline said:


> *Canary Wharf *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source :  Twitter @ jasonhawkesphot


From the overall Highrise/Skyscraper development, London underwent a crazy and breathtaking change the last 15 years. One can only congratulate. Unique in Europe. My first time in London was in 2005 and one could see that this city needed a makeover urgently. And then each year it got better and better. Last week I could finally travel again to London (before that was November 2019). crazy crazy speed and development. But one big minus is the housing and rental market. Prices are out of this world, how can people still afford to live there, even with a good salary? The next boom must be residential, sponsored and pushed by the public sector. Won’t happen as the important people make to much money when prices are high.


----------



## SoboleuS

Warsaw by me (once again )


----------



## CODEBARRE75011

Paris LD by Arthur Weidmann


> Arthur Weidmann


----------



## The_Photographer

jakuber said:


> Nah, Palace of Culture is actually moderately liked in Poland nowadays and it's actually, next to Royal Castle it's the most iconic bulding here and I would even say it's a symbol of the city.
> City's urbanists decided tu pust such high skyscrapers due to 4 reasons
> 
> 1. When they were origanlly planning this there were no skyscrapers in Wola so it made sense to put the highest buildings next to already existing towers (Marriott, Chałubńskiego 8, Palaca of Calture, Warsaw Financial Center and InterContoninteal Hotel)
> 2. Those towers won't actually hide Palace of Culture from the most popular sides for skyline of the city which are east and south to the city center, morover they would be a good background for the Palace
> 3. Direct surronding of the Palace of Culture will be sort of "new center of Warsaw" with not only towers planned, but also museum of modern art (already under construction) 1 or 2 theatres and and pavilons, so skyscrapers are a nice addition to this
> 4. Purly pragmatic - it is now the best communicted place in the whole Poland - with two metro lines, Central Warsaw Railway Stations, two tram railways and general surronding - it is close to rhe historical Śródmieście Południowe which is gastronomical and bar backbone of the city





hkskyline said:


> I wonder if the planners are trying to build tall and modern around the Palace of Culture and Science so to diminish the Communist era's visibility in the skyline?


There is no need to cover this building with some other modern towers around. Sure one or 2 towers around should be fine but covering it completely doesn't make any sense. The Palace of Culture and Science is part of Polish history (dark side history but who cares ? the communism is over) and it makes the whole skyline more characteristic and recognisable just like the Empire State building in the US. There will be plenty of new towers build in the future even 300 metres in height to the roof but none of these towers will make Warsaw recognisable in the same way as this building is. If you come to Warsaw, you leave the central station, the first thing you will notice is the Palace of Culture. All other towers look similar with glass facades and it is the same in Paris, Frankfurt, London, Moscow and so on. 

what are boy names


----------



## Peter Skawinsky

SoboleuS said:


> Warsaw through the dirty window (by me )












You have just posted a photo that shows in an interesting and funny way what the skyline from the east of Warsaw would look like if *hypothetically the pylon* of the Świętokrzyski Bridge was *a supertall-scraper* in the very center 
Isn't it true that 2-3 very tall towers are missing for the Warsaw skyline to dominate in the long group of skyscrapers in existing landscape? 



The_Photographer said:


> "..............Sure one or 2 towers around should be fine but covering it completely doesn't make any sense."............................." There will be plenty of new towers build in the future even 300 metres in height to the roof but none of these towers will make Warsaw recognisable in the same way as this building is. If you come to Warsaw, you leave the central station, the first thing you will notice is the Palace of Culture. All other towers look similar with glass facades and it is the same in Paris, Frankfurt, London, Moscow and so on."


IMO
To the very end it is not true. You should notice that waste of place around the Palace.









It all depends on what the engineers of our future would consider make the new icons of Warsaw. It is not true that a city must have one icon all the time. Cities are developing, growing and they have many such icons That makes them great. The same with developing history. Everything goes on .








A little SoboleusS's photo remake 

Many photos show that the panorama of Warsaw divides in two or even three groups of skyscrapers. It would be better to fasten it with something.









__
http://instagr.am/p/CTXbo6KN43k/


----------



## Mikiboz

@Peter Skawinsky the eight sisters (😁) are quite unique in this world and it gives Warszaw an edge and character other cities don’t have. Embrace it. As I previously said, in the end a building is just a building. Give it new meaning if you have to. Compare it if you will with all those nice palaces and castles around Europe, nowadays the major tourist attractions. But what was the old aristocracy other than the Mafia Clans of today (just with much more political power), actually not much real difference (with the capo di capi as King/Kaiser). We don’t admire those buildings because we like those Mafia families of the past (well some do) but because of the aesthetics, the ingenuity, the hard work and engineering which went into them.


----------



## ancov

Moscow by moscowoutskirt


----------



## Quicksilver

Kyiv by artemka:


----------



## madmax1982

Paris









source :
Paris : un homme de 26 ans tué à l'arme blanche à La Défense (lefigaro.fr)


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam








by @ThijsMa 












Erasmusbrug, Rotterdam by Fred Dalmulder on Flickr












by @mcflyhh on Twitter











by @mcflyhh on Twitter











by @Stiffer


----------



## AndrewCol

Monaco (my photos from today and 3 days ago) 
Small skyline, but for 38k pop its enough  The tallest building is Tour Odéon (170m) (the blue one)



















The new Extension


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*

_DSC5077 by Marvin, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Rotterdam*

















mcflyhh


----------



## người thành thị

*London UK*

When Evening Falls by Gary Hemmings, trên Flickr


----------



## Peter Skawinsky

Mikiboz said:


> @Peter Skawinsky the eight sisters (😁) are quite unique in this world and it gives Warszaw an edge and character other cities don’t have. Embrace it. As I previously said, in the end a building is just a building. Give it new meaning if you have to. Compare it if you will with all those nice palaces and castles around Europe, nowadays the major tourist attractions. But what was the old aristocracy other than the Mafia Clans of today (just with much more political power), actually not much real difference (with the capo di capi as King/Kaiser). We don’t admire those buildings because we like those Mafia families of the past (well some do) but because of the aesthetics, the ingenuity, the hard work and engineering which went into them.


What is this lecture for? I show that in Warsaw we can expand the very center only, similar to Frankfurt by the way, to make it more beautiful. I never had any ideas to demolish the Palace of Culture and Science. I don't know exactly what supertalls would they be. I did some improvisation-projects for the city hoping they could look somehow special. That's all.

Suddenly You jump out about the magnificence of "*mafia architecture"*? Would you like to build a few Soviet sisters in the middle of Frankfurt ?
Come on, simply nice. Go on... 😁🍟🍟🍟


----------



## redcode

*Madrid*









5 Towers by Fernando Astasio Ávila on 500px


----------



## werner10

Today in Rotterdam: Wandering in the mist...








zalmhaven01uur by 010, on Flickr












by @DeZalmhaven on Twitter












by @DeZalmhaven on Twitter












View attachment 2170590












by @bsewradj on Twitter


----------



## Mikiboz

Werner, when we exclude the Limburg province or just the Vaalserberg, the top of Zelmhaven is now the highest point of the Netherlands, am I correct? Awesome . @werner10


----------



## Pitchoune

There is Haliade-X in De Maasvlakte in Rotterdam at 260m :









And there is also the Mount Scenery at 887m.


----------



## The_Photographer

Peter Skawinsky said:


> What is this lecture for? I show that in Warsaw we can expand the very center only, similar to Frankfurt by the way, to make it more beautiful. I never had any ideas to demolish the Palace of Culture and Science. I don't know exactly what supertalls would they be. I did some improvisation-projects for the city hoping they could look somehow special. That's all.
> 
> Suddenly You jump out about the magnificence of "*mafia architecture"*? Would you like to build a few Soviet sisters in the middle of Frankfurt ?
> Come on, simply nice. Go on... 😁🍟🍟🍟


Relax bro, first of all the soviet sisters are build away from the main cluster but there is one picture have a look !!! On that picture the whole skyline look more complete especially from the historic point of view. Second the Empire State building is the same Art Deco style and it look unique among other towers, it's a pure history. The Palace of Culture and Science is iconic because it's a history and good eye for tourists. Do you think that our Chinese or American visitors coming to Warsaw will look at these mini towers up to 230m in height and say whoooooahhh !!!? No!! they have plenty of much bigger with much better architectural design towers in their own country. You need to understand that the whole skyline is not about modern towers with boring glass facades only. Look at Paris from distance (all towers are modern with amazing design) it look like a blue wall a bit boring in my opinion still impressive for others.


----------



## Peter Skawinsky

The_Photographer said:


> Relax bro, ................


Relax bro,
history and architecture are similar. Time goes on and new works are created. There were "sisters", there were Art-deco scrapers, there was modernism, postmodernism and what ??? Do you expect time to stopped? No.
The future will show which buildings will be new and will be built. Whether you want it or not.
I wait for new better solutions ,forms, art, architecture for our serrounding.



Blackhavvk said:


> I realized long ago that Poland did not deserve to have a palace of culture and science. This country is only worthy of glass boxes with long, thin spiers.


You are wrong Poland and Polish constructors, architects or builders are building the whole world and are among the best in that branches. Warsaw, the capital of Poland, deserves to be the center of Europe because it has always been. You will not change it even on the map. Cheers 

STYLE evolution of London








Mix of old and modern skyscrapers and building in the financial district of London, England Stock Photo - Alamy


Download this stock image: Mix of old and modern skyscrapers and building in the financial district of London, England - HW7CFP from Alamy's library of millions of high resolution stock photos, illustrations and vectors.




www.alamy.com













STYLE evolution of the world


















Harry Macklowe's "Tower Fifth" To Become New York City's Tallest Building By Roof Height, Rising 1,556' To Pinnacle at 5 East 51st Street, in Midtown East - New York YIMBY


YIMBY has the latest on Harry Macklowe's Tower Fifth at 5 East 51st Street in Midtown Manhattan, the future tallest building in New York City by roof height



newyorkyimby.com





  *OLD AND NEW WORKS TOGETHER*

















World's Best Classic Skyscrapers


It's the Cathedral of Learning in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania.




www.skyscrapercity.com




*There are many examples of development progress around us.*


----------



## werner10

Thank you @Pitchoune (you know your classics!) for answering @Mikiboz question perfectly...


----------



## Blackhavvk

Peter Skawinsky said:


> You are wrong Poland and Polish constructors, architects or builders are building the whole world and are among the best in that branches. Warsaw, the capital of Poland, deserves to be the center of Europe because it has always been. You will not change it even on the map. Cheers


You did not understand my words. Poland is not worthy of having an iconic skyscraper from the past. Only 3 countries in the world have skyscrapers of 200+ meters built before the 60s. This building is too good for Poland. Poland is worthy only of what every second country in the world has.


----------



## The_Photographer

''I realized long ago that Poland did not deserve to have a palace of culture and science. This country is only worthy of glass boxes with long, thin spiers.''
Come on @*Blackhavvk * you can comment like this on the forum created for children, your comment level only show that you must be one of those kids. 
@*Peter Skawinsky* ,, History and architecture are similar. Time goes on and new works are created. There were "sisters", there were Art-deco scrapers, there was modernism, postmodernism and what ??? Do you expect time to stopped? No. '' 
Nobody is asking for the time to be stopped but we should not ignore or wipe out the history that we have experienced.


----------



## The_Photographer

Blackhavvk said:


> You did not understand my words. Poland is not worthy of having an iconic skyscraper from the past. Only 3 countries in the world have skyscrapers of 200+ meters built before the 60s. This building is too good for Poland. Poland is worthy only of what every second country in the world has.


Go sleep my friend you need to relax. You keep talking bull.....it like a children only because some people don't like the soviet style building that reminds them the communism era implemented in your country. I do respect the Palace of Culture from the history and architectural point of view but commenting in your style is a children's behaviour.


----------



## Blackhavvk

The_Photographer said:


> Go sleep my friend you need to relax. You keep talking bull.....it like a children only because some people don't like the soviet style building that reminds them the communism era implemented in your country. I do respect the Palace of Culture from the history and architectural point of view but commenting in your style is a children's behaviour.


You allow yourself too much. This is my opinion and I will not give it up. At one time there was a real chance that the palace would be demolished. I am very upset that this did not happen. This had to happen so that the inhabitants of Poland in the distant future would understand how anti-Russian frenzy had clouded the minds of their ancestors.


----------



## Peter Skawinsky

Blackhavvk said:


> You did not understand my words. Poland is not worthy of having an iconic skyscraper from the past. Only 3 countries in the world have skyscrapers of 200+ meters built before the 60s. This building is too good for Poland. Poland is worthy only of what every second country in the world has.


Ok thanks for deserving it. Which does not mean that city planning towers in the vicinity of the Palace of Culture and Science is prohibited because of this icon.



The_Photographer said:


> Nobody is asking for the time to be stopped but we should not ignore or wipe out the history that we have experienced.


We have 2021 year.
I wonder what is ignoring or wipeing out of the the history that we have experienced ?
Conserving the old Palace of Culture and Science and building something newer next to it ( distance ca 100m- 200m from it there are Libeskind Zlota 44 and Varso towers already ) ? It is just what You talk about?
This is already happening in Warsaw. Palace of Culture and Science is a monument already, but at the same time without disturbing its building construction, the city is being developed close to it. It's normal mechanism
We can see that here on that plans. The actual Local Spatial Development Plan








Best Modern European Skylines Photos


:(




www.skyscrapercity.com




















[Śródmieście] Muzeum Sztuki Nowoczesnej [w budowie] oraz...


Takie jedno dzisiejsze ode mnie :) Muzeum się buduje, ale autobus artystyczny już mamy ;) Nie mogę się przyzwyczaić, że widok na wieże z tego punktu praktycznie zniknie :P




www.skyscrapercity.com












Jakuber's photos


----------



## gstark0

Source


----------



## Mikiboz

Autumn sky in Frankfurt (source: mikiboz)


----------



## The_Photographer

I have to say... what a beautiful tower !!! I hope the author of the picture don't mind... I just finished the cladding, it takes them so long to finish it  I also removed those nonsense plates from the spire.
free picture upload


----------



## gstark0

Wrocław/Breslau


----------



## fadeout




----------



## Quicksilver

Manchester by *VDB*


----------



## Quicksilver

Brimingham:

The Mercian - October 2021 by Stephen JG, on Flickr

*By toumaii3*


----------



## evil toohey

Blackhavvk said:


> You did not understand my words. Poland is not worthy of having an iconic skyscraper from the past. Only 3 countries in the world have skyscrapers of 200+ meters built before the 60s. This building is too good for Poland. Poland is worthy only of what every second country in the world has.


Oh, how it pains you that Poland could have eradicated that stamp of Russian imperialism from the heart of the Polish soil. Art deco my ass.


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## redcode

*The Hague*

DSC09954 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Paris*

La Défense by Frédéric Le Quéré, on Flickr

P1244494 by Frédéric Le Quéré, on Flickr

P1244509 by Frédéric Le Quéré, on Flickr

P1244508 by Frédéric Le Quéré, on Flickr


----------



## Tyron

Cologne by dronestagram /Oliver Krautscheid











https://dronestagram.de/wp-content/uploads/2021/09/DJI_0246-2048x1794.jpeg


----------



## madmax1982

Belgrade


----------



## 4miGO!!!

__
http://instagr.am/p/CUzUAEEAvJ5/


----------



## ElViejoReino

*MADRID*
















Sede BBVA en Madrid / Herzog & de Meuron


Construido en 2015 en Madrid, España. Imagenes por Rubén P. Bescós. Descripción enviada por el equipo del proyecto. En la periferia de la capital La nueva sede de BBVA se encuentra en la periferia norte de Madrid. El...




www.archdaily.mx















https://coolwork.es/espacios/coworking/wework-castellana-77/


----------



## IThomas

M I L A N O








Paolo Marchesi









Max Bastioni








Andrea Cherchi








Andrea Cherchi








portanuovamilano








Sergey Bykov​


----------



## Mikiboz

Frankfurt morning hours


----------



## madmax1982

Paris XIII 
Source :








Norha O. on LinkedIn: Les nuages se sont écartés pour faire place au soleil. C'est un temps | 13 comments


Les nuages se sont écartés pour faire place au soleil. C'est un temps pour faire des photos avec cette luminosité et ce beau ciel bleu qui réfléchissent... 13 comments on LinkedIn




www.linkedin.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Hamburg:*

Hamburg bei Sonnenaufgang - Hamburg at sunset by gerckens.photo - hamburg, on Flickr


Hamburg bei Sonnenaufgang - Hamburg at sunset by gerckens.photo - hamburg, on Flickr


Hamburg bei Sonnenaufgang - Hamburg at sunset by gerckens.photo - hamburg, on Flickr


Hamburg bei Sonnenaufgang - Hamburg at sunset by gerckens.photo - hamburg, on Flickr


Hamburg bei Sonnenaufgang - Hamburg at sunset by gerckens.photo - hamburg, on Flickr


----------



## Nghtmre

From: Skysawa - jesień 2021 - YouTube


----------



## Mr.D00p

London (Jason Hawkes)

Roughly ~30yrs of development.

To give a sense of the scale of development, Don't just look at the 150m+ towers that have gone up in the City & CW, Look closely at all the sub 100m buildings in this picture, So many of them have been re-developed or completely replaced in the intervening years as well.

At the street level urban realm, You'd almost feel like you were in a completely different city, with only the road layout being the same...


----------



## der muttt

^^^ In the 1991 photo where is the "Beautiful Skyline That Has Been Ruined"?

Could it be that it was always a figment of the imagination?


----------



## redcode

*Kyiv*









Night Kyiv Cityscape by Petro Belskyi on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*









knoedel5

DSC04127-C1 1 by Jürgen Schneider, sur Flickr

Frankfurt am Main Skyline by Andreas Swierzy, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

Sky Princess Cruise Away From Liverpool by Mark Hooper, on Flickr

Sky Princess Cruise Away From Liverpool by Mark Hooper, on Flickr

Liverpool by Mark Hooper, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*The Hague*

DSC09966 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Paris*

Paris by Night by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*









Tall buildings surrounded by small buildings with the triangle by 21Aerials on 500px









London by Nslk Outdoor photographer on 500px









When Evening Falls by Gary Hemmings on 500px









jasonhawkesphot









allan_burrows









Sunset Canary Wharf 2021 by Karl Shepheard on 500px


----------



## CODEBARRE75011

Paris by Fernando AG


----------



## The_Photographer

Blackhavvk said:


> Are you alive? I really thought you got a permanent ban.


Everyone is entitled to have their own opinion. Maybe Paris has more towers with better design but it look boring blue table wall from distance, Frankfurt and Warsaw look more impressive to me. Also when Frankfurt complete its 4 towers it will easily take over from Paris.


----------



## John McClane

*Madrid*


----------



## der muttt




----------



## 4miGO!!!

__
http://instagr.am/p/CU4LOk-q9B5/


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

The_Photographer said:


> Everyone is entitled to have their own opinion. Maybe Paris has more towers with better design but it look boring blue table wall from distance, Frankfurt and Warsaw look more impressive to me. Also when Frankfurt complete its 4 towers it will easily take over from Paris.


You prefer what you want (I myself prefer Frankfurt main cluster over La Défense though I really like the three you mentionned) but make honest comparisons. Photographs can show you what you want to see. First of all, the view you used for La Défense, though it is probably the most iconic with the Axe historique, is where the district looks the least impressive because it's where it's visually the smaller. You can find 1, 2, 3, 4 or even more towers hidden behind one building whereas in the photos of Warsaw and Frankfurt, you can see pretty much every tower that there is in both cities.

Secondly, La Défense is only a portion, though the biggest, of the city skyline. This is not Paris skyline :









This is (with still a few towers missing) :

Good morning, Paris! by Ivan Kanov, sur Flickr

Now, what's more impressive ? That's why I don't think it makes much sense to compare Paris, London or Moscow skylines with others in Europe. Those cities have clusters and towers all around their metropolitan regions, which are huge. Comparing La Défense, Canary Wharf, Moskva-City with other CBDs would be more appropriate.


----------



## Wade Lyonson

We can think what we want, all this is subjective. But "La Défense" is not located in Paris but in suburban towns (Puteaux, Courbevoie, Nanterre) and just for this detail of importance Warsaw is for me a more legitimate skyline, and from my point of view more impressive.


----------



## Pitchoune

Not this discussion again, Paris city is 105km2, Warsaw is 517km2. Paris city limits are arbitrarily small and they contain only a small part of Paris. La Defense is obviously a central part of Paris.


----------



## CODEBARRE75011

The_Photographer said:


> Maybe Paris has more towers with better design but it look boring blue table wall from distance


^^It's the worst view of Paris LD

Paris LD by Arthur Weidmann


> Arthur Weidmann





> Vincent Montcuit


@The_Photographer
The next skyscrapers for LD :

2 x 323 m
242 m
229 m
220 m
206 m
187 m
174 m
131 m
101 m


----------



## hkskyline

*Frankfurt*

2021-10_13-8176- by Dieter K., on Flickr

2021-10_13-8184- by Dieter K., on Flickr

2021-10_13-8185- by Dieter K., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Rotterdam*

Erasmusbrug Rotterdam, 08-10-2021 by Dirk Achtien, on Flickr

Red Red Wine..., Rotterdam, 20211013 by Gilbert Sopakuwa, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*

Frankfurt Skyline by de Matos Alves, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Paris*

IMG_2124 by Pierre Ménard, sur Flickr

_DSF3466 by PF_Yoshi, sur Flickr


----------



## Wade Lyonson

Pitchoune said:


> Not this discussion again, Paris city is 105km2, Warsaw is 517km2. Paris city limits are arbitrarily small and they contain only a small part of Paris. La Defense is obviously a central part of Paris.


It's your vision not mine.


----------



## redcode

*Wien*









Neue Donau Vienna by Silviu Gheorghe on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Warsaw*









Warsaw's public transport? 🚌 by Boguś Borowiak on 500px









Warsaw Cityscape by Onur Cepheli on 500px


----------



## The_Photographer

CODEBARRE75011 said:


> ^^It's the worst view of Paris LD
> 
> Paris LD by Arthur Weidmann
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @The_Photographer
> The next skyscrapers for LD :
> 
> 2 x 323 m
> 242 m
> 229 m
> 220 m
> 206 m
> 187 m
> 174 m
> 131 m
> 101 m


Not the most pleasant angles to be honest. Also these towers are planned, same as Warsaw or Frankfurt have planned towers above 250m in height. look I am not saying that Paris is bad just not my taste. There is nothing unique about the skyline in my opinion but for many others is very impressive and this is the most important.


----------



## jakuber

Well, if we consider only La Defense for now I think it's a bit boring - in Poland we call "efekt stołu" - "table effect" when the skyline is a bit flat. Of course with Hekla (by the way I just love it, really jealous of it) and Link it will change. But for now - It's not that good, But yeah, I agree, Pariś is more like London with its multiple clusters and with them it's just great.



The_Photographer said:


> Also these towers are planned, same as Warsaw or Frankfurt have planned towers above 250m in height.


Well, to be fair, in Warsaw zoning plans allows for max 245 meters but on problematic plots. But near Varso there is a possibility for 236 meters by the roof which I think is still relatively tall. But I wouldn't expect start before 2022/2023 (or even 2024).


----------



## CODEBARRE75011

The Warsaw skyline is a bit empty with the worsts angles.


----------



## jakuber

CODEBARRE75011 said:


> The Warsaw skyline is a bit empty with the worsts angles.


I agree, unttil recent years we had skyline sprawling - especially with Q22 and Wola cluster. But I think now we are in the phase of compacting - both skyscrapers under construction and those in advanced planing will be located between existing towers or just next to them. But this future, so Best European Skylines by 2025 will be better for such discussion


----------



## madmax1982

Pitchoune said:


> Not this discussion again, Paris city is 105km2, Warsaw is 517km2. Paris city limits are arbitrarily small and they contain only a small part of Paris. La Defense is obviously a central part of Paris.


La Defense is in the end of the subway and is even in Zone 2. Not my definition of center.


----------



## Pitchoune

Saying La Défense is not in Paris is exactly like saying Canary Wharf is not in London. That is my point.


----------



## madmax1982

Funny.
Funny to have a foreigner explaining to us what Paris is and is not. As if a French was on the belgian forum to explain about Brussels. WTF.

As funny as showing every f****ing day Jason Hawkes pics of London with all the clusters, from a view impossible to reach for a human being unless to tour in a chopper, and in the other way, pretend that Paris is only La Défense, especially from worst views and views that a tourist or someone roaming in Paris and suburbans don't have.
No view from Montparnasse tower, not even Eiffel Tower. as if ET was nothing in Paris / Paris history. Sure, no one visits Paris for it.


----------



## Laurensvdv

For me, paris is definitely in the top 3 for europe. After London and Moscow.

The quality of the architecture alone makes me really like the skyline. And the density is nice too.


----------



## IThomas

Milano








Andrea Cherchi








Elena Galimberti








Fabio Pellegrini








Andrea Cherchi








Alberto Fanelli








Alberto Fanelli ​


----------



## hkskyline

*Moscow*

IMG_20211010_172740 by eka phil, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Rotterdam*

Lightshow zalmhaventoren by Ilya Korzelius, sur Flickr

Rotterdam by Patrick Molenaar, sur Flickr

Foggy sunrise in Rotterdam by Ilya Korzelius, sur Flickr









marcvanderstelt

Red Red Wine..., Rotterdam, 20211013 by Gilbert Sopakuwa, sur Flickr


----------



## ogonek

MSC 2030


































*mr. MyXiN*


----------



## Dusty Hare

madmax1982 said:


> Funny.
> Funny to have a foreigner explaining to us what Paris is and is not. As if a French was on the belgian forum to explain about Brussels. WTF.
> 
> As funny as showing every f****ing day Jason Hawkes pics of London with all the clusters, from a view impossible to reach for a human being unless to tour in a chopper, and in the other way, pretend that Paris is only La Défense, especially from worst views and views that a tourist or someone roaming in Paris and suburbans don't have.
> No view from Montparnasse tower, not even Eiffel Tower. as if ET was nothing in Paris / Paris history. Sure, no one visits Paris for it.


Just a point of order.....Jason Hawkes pics never show all of London's clusters. I don't think that there is a camera in existence that could do so. But they get posted a lot because they are spectacular. 

But I take your point. 

Paris doesn't really need to defend itself against anyone and especially not from an English man such as myself. But it is one of the world's great cities, a cultural phenomenon, with a beauty unmatched by almost any other big city. And its skyline remains iconic and impressive.


----------



## Pitchoune

madmax1982 said:


> Funny.
> Funny to have a foreigner explaining to us what Paris is and is not. As if a French was on the belgian forum to explain about Brussels. WTF.


If La Defense is not in Paris then explain that to all the forumers here, including French ones, posting pictures of La Défense. Nobody talks about Courbevoie skyline and nobody, French forumers included, includes Courbevoie instead of Paris in the rankings. Actually if we follow your logic to the end we should talk about 3 separate skylines, the skylines of Courbevoie, the one of Puteaux and the one of Nanterre since La Défense spreads on these 3 municipalities. Having a Parisian claiming La Defense is not in Paris is also strange to hear from a foreigner. If Paris limits were arbitrarily even smaller, some would claim that Montparnasse and the Eifel tower are not in Paris. Paris must be one of the only cities in Europe where its limits remained the old city walls (intra-muros). This concept has no meaning anymore since the city grew beyond the former city walls.


----------



## @Life

Rotterdam


----------



## maykies

Pitchoune said:


> If La Defense is not in Paris then explain that to all the forumers here, including French ones, posting pictures of La Défense. Nobody talks about Courbevoie skyline and nobody, French forumers included, includes Courbevoie instead of Paris in the rankings. Actually if we follow your logic to the end we should talk about 3 separate skylines, the skylines of Courbevoie, the one of Puteaux and the one of Nanterre since La Défense spreads on these 3 municipalities. Having a Parisian claiming La Defense is not in Paris is also strange to hear from a foreigner. If Paris limits were arbitrarily even smaller, some would claim that Montparnasse and the Eifel tower are not in Paris. Paris must be one of the only cities in Europe where its limits remained the old city walls (intra-muros). This concept has no meaning anymore since the city grew beyond the former city walls.


Completely agree as a Parisian I am super happy that the French public authorities (state and municipality) have finally agreed to take the Parisian agglomeration as a whole (Le Grand Paris). it will contribute to the development of the Paris region, which represents more than 30% of the national GDP and where 1 in 6 French people live.

Paris without its region would not be the city we all know today. By the way in term of economy impact London and Paris are the two most important city in Europe but in term of size : London is 15 times bigger than Paris. So it's absolutely ridiculous to consider La Défense out of the city of Paris.


----------



## The_Photographer

Guys we dont talk about economy, size, and other shi....te we talk here about the skyline. Frankfurt is much smaller than Paris but in terms of skyline is matching and looks same impressive or even better. Let's leave the importance and economic aspects on side. I don't care which city is more important and which city is reacher. But I think that more important is where the skyline is positioned in the city ( in the center or in periphery ) what is the feel from the street level and from distance and of course the look. Also everyone is entitled to have their own opinion even foreigners ( tourists ) visiting the city.


----------



## redcode

*London*
2010









2021








jasonhawkesphot



























TimDesigner


----------



## redcode

*Moscow*









Untitled by Evgenii Zhuikov on 500px









Morning by Tomislav Rakichevich on 500px


----------



## der muttt

London---


















grngmdn







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## redcode

*Manchester*

Changing skylines by Phil Critchley Images, sur Flickr


----------



## Daniiif

Took this for you! 
*Frankfurt*


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

Blue Hour by Geoff Henson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Rotterdam*

ROTTERDAM by kees torn, on Flickr

Rotterdam by kees torn, on Flickr

Rotterdam by kees torn, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Warsaw*

Untitled by Marcin Krawczyk, on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## IThomas

NAPOLI








Falcetti Tobia

Napoli 2020 by Corrado Volpicelli

Napoli 2020 by Corrado Volpicelli​


----------



## IThomas

*Milano*








Valerio Pennicino








Paolo Marchesi









Andrea Cherchi









Repubblica








Dimitar Harizanov​


----------



## werner10

Somewhere in Rotterdam the daylight slowly fades away...








by @Apollo13












by @renterghem












by @Tissa











by @jeronimo


Nighty-night from Rotterdam....








by @jeronimo


Over & out...


----------



## mlody89

^^empire state building 🙈


----------



## KlausDiggy

For me, Rotterdam is now clearly passing Milan and, if we leave out izmir or Baku, positioning itself behind Warsaw.
Madrid could still stand between them due to the height of the buildings. But if we look at skylines, Rotterdam is superior to Madrid.


----------



## CODEBARRE75011

The photographer said:


> Frankfurt is much smaller than Paris but in terms of skyline is matching and looks same impressive or even better.


Frankfurt has an impressive skyline for the size of the city but lower density, lower size.


----------



## werner10

@KlausDiggy 
I agree. But I also believe for the near future Madrid's skyline is in pole position for Europe's top 6 (based indeed on the height of its buildings). The only thing that is missing at the moment is density....but in, lets say, 10 years much can change!


----------



## gstark0

werner10 said:


> @KlausDiggy
> I agree. But I also believe for the near future Madrid's skyline is in pole position for Europe's top 6 (based indeed on the height of its buildings). The only thing that is missing at the moment is density....but in, lets say, 10 years much can change!


In 10 years the rest of European top cities can also change. I constantly see people saying how Madrid’s skyline will be spectacular but nothing really happened in the past years apart from nice renders and plans. I don’t know exactly why there are no more tall skyscrapers under construction in Madrid but if nothing changes quickly, Madrid won’t be able to catch up.


----------



## werner10

^^^Good point! 
We need more intel - so where are the Madridista's when you need them!


----------



## redcode

*Amsterdam*









Golden mountain structures by Marcel Steinbach on 500px









One big architectural feast by Marcel Steinbach on 500px


----------



## CODEBARRE75011

Photos of Brussels are missing


----------



## New Défense

Milano still has the sexiest skyline and best design for me by far


----------



## redcode

*Warsaw*









Warsaw Culture and Science Palace # 8 by papa bravo on 500px

W by Robert Woźniak, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Rotterdam*

Lichtshow Zalmhaventoren | Rotterdam | Euromast by Rob de Voogd / zzapback, sur Flickr

Lightshow zalmhaventoren by Ilya Korzelius, sur Flickr

Wilhelmina Pier by Peet de Rouw, sur Flickr









De Zalmhaven _ Rotterdam _ Foto _ Freddie de Roeck _ 15 okt. 2021 _26 by Freddie de Roeck on 500px









zzapback


----------



## redcode

*Paris









esther_voyages









agbcinparis









helene_pons_frtr









luc.tof.ig*


----------



## Darryl

redcode said:


> *Rotterdam*
> 
> Lichtshow Zalmhaventoren | Rotterdam | Euromast by Rob de Voogd / zzapback, sur Flickr
> 
> Lightshow zalmhaventoren by Ilya Korzelius, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De Zalmhaven _ Rotterdam _ Foto _ Freddie de Roeck _ 15 okt. 2021 _26 by Freddie de Roeck on 500px
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zzapback


If only the taper at the top of that building was less Lego-boxy and more gradual.


----------



## gstark0

Beautiful Cracow


----------



## robert

The Hague


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

Morning Climb 🚴 by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

*M I L A N O*








Dimitar Harizanov









Michele Sottile








Marco De Bigontina








Marco De Bigontina








Haytham Mussran









Haytham Mussran








Haytham Mussran








Lumina Diamonds








Alberto Fanelli

^^^


>


----------



## redcode

*The Hague*

DSC00118 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, sur Flickr

DSC00061 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Madrid*

Día de la hispanidad by eduvalero, sur Flickr


----------



## Quicksilver

Canning Town (London):

London from the air by RJS London, on Flickr

London from the air by RJS London, on Flickr

CW:

Canary Wharf from the sky by RJS London, on Flickr

Canary Wharf from the sky by RJS London, on Flickr


----------



## Pitchoune

CODEBARRE75011 said:


> Photos of Brussels are missing


Not much is happening in Brussels. Current (and past and next ones) administration is against towers and very heavily influenced by NIMBY people and associations.


----------



## der muttt

London--



https://www.skyscrapercity.com/members/the-shard-baby.648229/


----------



## redcode

*Vienna*

DSC_4119 by Lukasz Karnas, sur Flickr

DSC_4095 by Lukasz Karnas, sur Flickr

DSC_3753 by Lukasz Karnas, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*

Downtown Frankfurt - view from Messeturm (September 2021) by Fenchel &amp; Janisch, sur Flickr

Malerblick Kronberg by RS-Bilderwerk, sur Flickr

Back in business by Matthias Rabiller, sur Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Birmingham










Birmingham Skyline from Tyseley Station by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


----------



## 4miGO!!!

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVIx8QBNu9u/


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## IThomas

KlausDiggy said:


> For me, Rotterdam is now clearly passing Milan and, if we leave out izmir or Baku, positioning itself behind Warsaw.
> Madrid could still stand between them due to the height of the buildings. But if we look at skylines, Rotterdam is superior to Madrid.


This is only an informative post  So no city vs. city 

What we know to date (highrises +100 meters or more):
Completed and T/O: 18 (14 Porta Nuova, 3 CityLife, 1 Historic Centre).
Preparation / Under Construction: 4 (1 Porta Nuova, 1 CityLife, 1 Porta Romana, 1 Barona).
Approved: 4 (2 Baranzate, 1 Porta Nuova, 1 CityLife/Portello).
Proposed: 3/4 (1 San Siro + 2/3 Porta Romana Yard); 1 nearby the Central Station (replacing the old Hotel Michelangelo).
Future: Highrises in Milano Innovation District (former Expo 2015 site) + Farini Yard (a +60 hectares site, west of Porta Nuova).

Other suggestions/rumors for the Porta Nuova area:

An Italian real estate group (the same group behind iconic, tall projects in the same area) has just bought an entire urban block. The site is placed in front of the Solaria Tower and the Diamond Tower/BNP Paribas. Today it is occupied by small buildings, and their future is uncertain.
Old property in via Pirelli: two twin buildings could be demolished and replaced by something new, taller, or maybe just refurbished.
Same as happened for the Pirelli 39 site, the Municipality could put on sale a property between the Vertical Forest and Palazzo Lombardia: here another tower could be built.

Last but not least important, numerous towers between 60 and 100 meters are blooming in various areas of the city.


----------



## werner10

@IThomas, Milan's skyline is great and it could be argued that it is more or less on the same level as the one from Rotterdam (and, as you pointed out, fortunately, it will be great in the near future as well). But I think the point here is that Madrid is in pole position to surpass both Rotterdam and Milan - as soon as they (finally) decide to fill in the empty spots in its skyline. Since that city's skyline lacks in terms of density, not in terms of height...

In the meantime in Rotterdam...








by @Cecylia95662356 on Twitter











by @koosvanbeeck on Twitter











by @marcvanderstelt on Twitter / https://twitter.com/marcvanderstelt


----------



## redcode

*Oslo*

Oslo skyline (180 x 60 cm ) by Bent Kverme, sur Flickr


----------



## CODEBARRE75011

Paris LD



https://www.skyscrapercity.com/members/cyril.244/


----------



## Tyron

*Frankfurt*









Source









Source









Source









Source


----------



## SASH

ROTTERDAM










Foto by roytie

Source: Beste skyline views in Rotterdam


----------



## The_Photographer

CODEBARRE75011 said:


> The Warsaw skyline is a bit empty with the worsts angles.


Thats correct same as Frankfurt and Paris sometimes look very bad in worst angles. Every city look bad in worst angles even London or Moscow.


----------



## Okman2021

Love London

รูเล็ต


----------



## redcode

*Moscow*

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, sur Flickr









Autumn morning in Moscow by ✅ Pavel Baturin on 500px


----------



## mlody89

Warszawa


----------



## IThomas

*M I L A N O*








Elena Galimberti








Rab Lawrence









Città Contemporanea








Andrea Cherchi








Marco Stolco








Alpac








Alpac








Andrea Cherchi​


----------



## New Défense

IThomas said:


> *M I L A N O*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elena Galimberti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rab Lawrence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Città Contemporanea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrea Cherchi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marco Stolco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alpac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alpac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrea Cherchi​


fucking awesome gosh


----------



## redcode

*Amsterdam*

20211005 valley [marcel steinbach]11 by Amsterdam Zuidas, sur Flickr

20211012 tripolis [marcel steinbach]9 by Amsterdam Zuidas, sur Flickr

20211012 tripolis [marcel steinbach]7 by Amsterdam Zuidas, sur Flickr

20211012 valley nacht [marcel steinbach]17 by Amsterdam Zuidas, sur Flickr


----------



## Mr.D00p

The London Skyline, The London Urban Sprawl & Wembley Stadium...(Jason Hawkes)

Stadium to City..Roughly 9.5 Magnificent British Miles or 15 Funny Money, Eurotrash Metric Km's () (as measured in a straight line via Google Earth)










And Looking back the other way..Even North Acton is going high rise (185m tower UC, Top left of centre)


----------



## Dober_86

redcode said:


> *Oslo*
> 
> Oslo skyline (180 x 60 cm ) by Bent Kverme, sur Flickr


Snøhetta seems not too inventive. The museum/theater center they have designed for my city (construction has started) doesn't differ that much from The Oslo opera theatre in your picture 🤔


----------



## Darhet

Warsaw





































Rafał Ganowski - Warsaw By Drone


Rafał Ganowski - Warsaw By Drone. 153,847 likes · 1,892 talking about this. Wyjątkowe zdjęcia Warszawy z nietypowej perspektywy, zapraszamy do polubienia naszego profilu Warsaw By Drone już teraz,...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Quicksilver

Canning Town skyline from Cable Car:

London 19-10-21 by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr

London 19-10-21 by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr

London 19-10-21 by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr


----------



## der muttt

London and Moscow, the wild west...and East.


----------



## bonquiqui

I lost track of what’s going on in London and Moscow, so many projects everywhere.


----------



## bonquiqui

redcode said:


> *Oslo*
> 
> Oslo skyline (180 x 60 cm ) by Bent Kverme, sur Flickr


There’s a sense of calm and ease about Oslo and the photo just proves it.


----------



## redcode

*The Hague*

Skyline of The Hague during blue hour by Elmar Mosterd, sur Flickr


----------



## CODEBARRE75011

Paris LD



KiffKiff said:


> © EC2015 sur Flickr















__





Paris La Défense : site officiel du territoire de La Défense à Paris


Retrouvez toutes les infos pratiques, les actualités et événements du 1er quartier d'affaires d'Europe : Paris La Défense




parisladefense.com















vincent1746







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## RokasLT

*Vilnius







*





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## redcode

*Moscow*









Early in the morning by ✅ Pavel Baturin on 500px


----------



## anubis1234

redcode said:


> *Moscow*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early in the morning by ✅ Pavel Baturin on 500px


 i see russian pentagon


----------



## IThomas

LtBk said:


> Where in Milan are the skyscrapers in foreground located?


It's a new development in the Cascina Merlata area, nearby the former World Expo 2015 site (future "MIND-Milano Innovation District", a place for study, research, living, culture, and more to be developed in the years to come. The first new project that is going to be completed is the Galeazzi Hospital and Research Centre, next projects are new campus of science faculties of the Statal University and the new Human Technopole).









Talking about Cascina Merlata:






Some websites about the residential towers built around the new park:








UpTown, the place to be.


UpTown is the first wellness district in Milan, the only residence that combines home and work, well-being and health, investment and innovation.




www.uptown-milano.it












Città Contemporanea, la tua nuova casa a Cascina Merlata


Scopri Città Contemporanea a Cascina Merlata: appartamenti a emissioni zero in 250.000 mq di parco, a pochi minuti dal centro di Milano.




www.cittacontemporanea.it





This, instead, will be the new shopping mall serving the area (currently U/C):


>


----------



## Pitchoune

Brussels North District








(link: Quatuor Brussels)


----------



## Pitchoune

Liège,
The 3rd biggest city in Belgium and Wallonia 1st,
The finance tower and the Meuse river,
And some other views of the Guillemins railway station area.









(link: https://www.greisch.com/projet/tour_finance_liege/)















(link: https://www.reportages-photos.be/-/galleries/paysage#media_57c670d6-26dd-4eaa-aeb0-e058b677ba5a)








(link: https://www.todayinliege.be/les-paq...paradis-express-avancent-bien-aux-guillemins/)















(Link: https://drive4evolis.be/drone-de-vue-liege/)


----------



## redcode

*Rotterdam*

BART_Zalmhaventoren_SetVexy_20211007_Rotterdam_Depot Boijmans Van Beuningen-36 by BART. AGENCY, sur Flickr

Rotterdam Skyline by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Pitchoune

Some (low quality) pictures of Brussels again:








(link:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443529030628790272)








(link: Région de Bruxelles-capitale - Belgique - 02 08 2021: Vue panoramique sur les gratte-ciel de Bruxelles au lever du soleil sur les municipalités de Laeken, jette, Koek Photo Stock - Alamy)








(link: https://www.brukot.be/zh/BK/15160)








(link: https://www.beci.be/le-barometre-de-lentreprise-la-mobilite-pose-a-nouveau-probleme/)


----------



## Abendrot

Legostein said:


> Blick vom Abhang des Wienerbergs (Löwygrube) am 20. Oktober bis hin zur DC (eigenes Foto).
> View attachment 2234127


Vienna / Wien


----------



## redcode

*London*

The Canary Set by Steve Cole, sur Flickr









Canary Wharf and the O2 Dome by Joe Willems on 500px


----------



## mlody89

Wrocław/Poland


----------



## geogregor

A few shots from my roof.

Canary Wharf:

P1060291 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060295 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060294 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060299 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060633 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Croydon

P1060322 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060625 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060636 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Lewisham

P1060289 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

And Nine Elms from the river:

P1060568 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

And from the Shard:

P1060380 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060375 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Canary Wharf from the Shard:

P1060383 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## CODEBARRE75011

gstark0 said:


> I’d definitely argue with that statement.


Not in the EU + UK


----------



## New Défense

*Paris - La Défense :*








































@grandparisjef


----------



## New Défense

Old but for the ones who would like to realize the feeling of the "grand axe", this is a video of the elevator of la Grande Arche, la Défense :


----------



## hkskyline

*Warsaw*

Warsaw Poland by Marcin Krawczyk, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Frankfurt*

Frankfurt0993Ostend by Harri Schulz, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Moscow*

Autumn city by On Neon, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Portsmouth*

RX301459 by Andy Amor, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

New Défense said:


> Old but for the ones who would like to realize the feeling of the "grand axe", this is a video of the elevator of la Grande Arche, la Défense :


The view from the roof of the arche seems cool, though I rarely see photos taken from it for some reason 









Source


----------



## redcode

*London*

London at Night by Martyn Osborne, sur Flickr

London by Martyn Osborne, sur Flickr

London at Dawn by Martyn Osborne, sur Flickr


----------



## Marc_en_polo

Brussels, from the Atomium.


----------



## redcode

*Istanbul*









A night view.... by Elio Rinaldi on 500px









Istanbul by Hakan Eliaçık on 500px









Sea and City by Onur Coşkun on 500px









İstanbul Cityscape by Ozer Giray on 500px


----------



## Fio241

*Moscow*








*Источник * 








*Источник*
*







*
*Источник*
*







*
*Source*


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## Marc_en_polo

Brussels, today, from Sainte Anne street, Laeken.


----------



## JamesC

That top photo of Varso does not look that impressive to me but some angles it looks ok.


----------



## Amen

Buildings in Warsaw share almost the same hue. It's a little boring to me.


----------



## New Défense

there is something who is missing in warsaw idk like it is weird to me, i can't blame the designs, some are incredible, neither the number of towers but it's like the rest of the city doesn't impact at all myself on the photos contrary to london, moscow etc


----------



## Dareko

Amen said:


> Buildings in Warsaw shares almost the same hue. It's a little boring to me.


too much blue in that city :l


----------



## jakuber

Katowice

By *artursz1*










By *WhiskeySix*





































By @kafarek


----------



## werner10

Scene's from Rotterdam








by @Cecylia95662356 on Twitter












by @Spartaan27












Red Red Wine..., Rotterdam, 20211013 by Gilbert Sopakuwa of Flickr












by @VincentFennis


----------



## IThomas

*Milano*









Mauro De Vita








Michele Falzone









Marco De Bigontina








Mikita Yo









mauro_ger 








Mauro De Vita








Simone Ciocca​


----------



## hkskyline

* Warsaw*










Source : Twitter @ Bart_Wielinski


----------



## hkskyline

*Canary Wharf*

Rooftop View, Millenium Mills, Royal Victoria Dock, London by Nigel Turner, on Flickr


----------



## AUTO

*Warsaw*



REDHATT said:


> Z insta:
> @gmarcinek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aeropan Grzegorz Marcinek (@gmarcinek) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 13K Followers, 1,586 Following, 552 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Aeropan Grzegorz Marcinek (@gmarcinek)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instagram.com


----------



## 4miGO!!!

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVYZgzkq2Zd/


----------



## Pitchoune

Pictures of Brusses dated 2017 to 2021:
























(link for pictures above: #bxhell | Explore Tumblr Posts and Blogs | Tumgir)
















(link for pictures above: https://www.vancutsem.be/fr/)








(link: Media Denied Access to Brussels' Polling Stations Amid French Presidential Vote)


----------



## fatih girgin

İzmir


----------



## willman87

BILBAO









https://e00-elmundo.uecdn.es/assets/multimedia/imagenes/2018/04/06/15230366738772.jpg









http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-o7qW82-wjZI/VVx0kKTb4uI/AAAAAAAAABc/9HLkYmzUdOM/s1600/81061605.jpg









https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/50194079898_633f7c35ef_b.jpg









https://perfilstone.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/FOTO_TORRES_ISOZAKI_BILBAO_PERFILSTONE_006.jpg










https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...onte_Artxanda_(España_2019)_(33853014688).jpg


----------



## Davidinho

^^^
Such a picturesque place!


----------



## Tyron

*Different parts of Frankfurt by **[email protected]**: *


----------



## KiffKiff

Paris









© EC2015 on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Katowice*

Kato by Robert Woźniak, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Moscow*









Moscow city by Andrey Labutin on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*

Skyline sunrise (90) by Thomas Henze, sur Flickr









Good Morning Frankfurt by Ernst Fritzemeier on 500px

Frankfurt - some City views II by Martina Wolff de Carrasco, sur Flickr

Frankfurt @ Night by kris sto, sur Flickr


----------



## Pitchoune

Brussels








(link: Les fournisseurs d'énergie désertent Bruxelles, la facture des ménages s'envole)








(link: Le prix d'un appartement à Bruxelles augmente encore)








(link: Botanic Tower | Your office with a view)








(link: visit.brussels)








(link: Probablement le penthouse le plus impressionnant de Bxl)


----------



## madmax1982

Video with views of La Defense :


https://www.francetvinfo.fr/economie/emploi/metiers/restauration-hotellerie-sports-loisirs/video-dans-les-airs-avec-un-cordiste-au-sommet-de-la-tour-defense-2000_4821059.html


----------



## Fio241

*Moscow*








https://pixabay.com/ru/photos/здания-небоскребы-башни-6571902/


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

Watching the Sunrise … by Marc Barrot, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

21st October 2021. On the Beach at Wallasey, Cheshire. by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vienna*

autumn impressions by Harry 66, on Flickr


----------



## New Défense

Pitchoune said:


> Brussels
> View attachment 2256004
> 
> (link: Les fournisseurs d'énergie désertent Bruxelles, la facture des ménages s'envole)
> View attachment 2256013
> 
> (link: Le prix d'un appartement à Bruxelles augmente encore)
> View attachment 2256014
> 
> (link: Botanic Tower | Your office with a view)
> View attachment 2256019
> 
> (link: visit.brussels)
> View attachment 2256006
> 
> (link: Probablement le penthouse le plus impressionnant de Bxl)


Hope Bruxelles will get more 150m+ skyscrapers


----------



## hkskyline

*Milan*

Octubre 2021 Milán by Lorenzo Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## Pitchoune

New Défense said:


> Hope Bruxelles will get more 150m+ skyscrapers


There is only one 150m that built in the 60's and there is no project for a higher tower at the moment. This is not a good period for towers in Brussels at the moment (powerfull NIMBY "comités de quartiers" and associations, a vocal minority of the population that is against everything, a powerfull green party that is against anything too urban even the metro lines, and frilous politicians) and this will likely not change this decade. This is not about towers only but anything architectally too iconic. A few interesting projects still manage to go through not too altered but they are usually not very big.


----------



## mlody89

I love it








Warsaw


----------



## hkskyline

*The Hague*

De trambaan richting CS by Roel Wijnants, on Flickr


----------



## New Défense

Pitchoune said:


> There is only one 150m that built in the 60's and there is no project for a higher tower at the moment. This is not a good period for towers in Brussels at the moment (powerfull NIMBY "comités de quartiers" and associations, a vocal minority of the population that is against everything, a powerfull green party that is against anything too urban even the metro lines, and frilous politicians) and this will likely not change this decade. This is not about towers only but anything architectally too iconic. A few interesting projects still manage to go through not too altered but they are usually not very big.


Very similar to what we get here in france (outside la défense) ikr


----------



## ancov

Moscow by moscowoutskirts...


----------



## Bonus1

Warsaw in fantastic shots by winkiel82


----------



## CotCat

Katowice
























































by Chudy1210


----------



## Cujas

Paris, published by Christos-greece


Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

La Défense by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## werner10

Slices of Rotterdam








by @Lucieluc137 on Twitter











by @LunatechLabs on Twitter











by @Lucieluc137 on Twitter












by @Michael 












by @EurAlmanac/Michael Probst on Twitter


----------



## Fio241

*Moscow







*
by @genruble on Instagram


----------



## hkskyline

*Frankfurt*

Skyline seen from Opernplatz, Frankfurt, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr

Golden Autumn Sunset, Frankfurt, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Rotterdam*

Rotterdam by Wendy van &#x27;t Klooster, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

City of Liverpool (Salthouse Dock) 25th October 2021 by Cassini2008, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

London Trip Oct 21 Walk from Tower Bridge to London Bridge at dusk by Phil Longfoot Photography, on Flickr


----------



## RokasLT

*Vilnius







*





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## The_Photographer

hkskyline said:


> *Frankfurt*
> 
> Skyline seen from Opernplatz, Frankfurt, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr
> 
> Golden Autumn Sunset, Frankfurt, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


Amazing !


----------



## redcode

*Rotterdam*

Rotterdam skyline by Mark Beyer, sur Flickr

Marathon de Rotterdam parcouru en 3H40. by Francky 3D, sur Flickr

Zalmtoren vanaf het Depot by Frans Schouwenburg, sur Flickr









Sky is the limit by L🎈ng Nguyễn on 500px









Rotterdam with cruise ship by night by Nick Bootsman on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Moscow*

P7210145 by ilya, sur Flickr

P7210220 by ilya, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*

Skyline by rc-soar, sur Flickr









jasonhawkesphot


----------



## goschio

https://www.skylineatlas.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/10/frankfurt-skyline-panorama-2020.jpg


----------



## redcode

*Madrid*

Skyline Madrid. by javier alamo, sur Flickr









Skyline of Madrid by Beicheng Xu on 500px









Cinco Torres by Jesus Tejon on 500px


----------



## IThomas

N A P O L I








Joanna Lemanska








worldwalkerz









Giuseppe Morlando​


----------



## Dober_86

New Défense said:


> *Paris - La Défense :*
> Meeting of different towers generations.
> View attachment 2250475
> 
> @ParisLaDefense


Pardon me, where is the skyline here? 👎👎👎


----------



## Dober_86

Moscow.













#СТРОЙКА@skyscrapersrussia Динамика.. | Небоскрёбы России | VK


#СТРОЙКА@skyscrapersrussia Динамика строительства небоскрёба «Grand Tower», 25 октября. Новый подъём ветрозащиты на менее высокой башне.




m.vk.com


----------



## hkskyline

*London*










Source : Twitter @ FergusRose


----------



## hkskyline

*Vilnius*

Škoda 14Tr13/6 #1590 by Mateusz Doberstein, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Franfurt*

Skyline sunrise (91) by Thomas Henze, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*

IMG_7788-Edit by brianfagan, sur Flickr









Source


----------



## redcode

*Moscow*









Moscow channel by Pavel Bredikhin on 500px









Untitled by Karl Magrus on 500px









moscowscity by caa1984temporebus on 500px









Morning by Tomislav Rakichevich on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Paris*

jour de pluie by jbi78, sur Flickr

The Eiffel Tower by cjbphotos1, sur Flickr

Luxembourg Garden by cjbphotos1, sur Flickr









Boulevard Circulaire, La Défense by Thibault on 500px









Les tours de La Défense au petit matin by Theo Castillon on 500px

Paris la Défense, France by Gilles Letang, sur Flickr


----------



## IThomas

A U T U M N M I L A N O 








Elena Galimberti








Andreea Cherchi








Haytham Mussran









Andrea Cherchi









Alice Margaria









Alice Margaria​


----------



## hkskyline

*Paris*

Quartier de la Defense vu de la Tour Eiffel. by Georges Morel, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Jena*


Jentower Jena by Christian Haecker, auf Flickr


Jentower from the Jenzig by Lars Kaiser, auf Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London* 

TwentyTwo (22 Bishopgate), Cheesegrater (Leadenhall Building), Scalpel (52 Lime Street) and Walkie-Talkie (20 Fenchurch Street), City of London, EC3 (2) by f1jherbert, on Flickr

London Skyline, River Thames, London (1) by f1jherbert, on Flickr

City View, Canary Wharf and Isle of Dogs viewed from Lewisham by Timothy Hart, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

Bremerhaven

Bremerhaven an der Weser by Oliver, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Dortmund*


IMG_4262 by Karl-Heinz Nelsen, auf Flickr


Dortmund_20150208_87 by Jens Volke, auf Flickr


----------



## geogregor

P1060953 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060964 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060965 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060970 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060972 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070013 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070030 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070035 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Croydon

P1060968 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Stratford

P1060985 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060988 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## fatih girgin

@izmir_gökdelenleri


----------



## GammaHamster

moscowoutskirts


----------



## redcode

*Vienna*

Blick über die Donau City by huizi, sur Flickr









Danube Tower by Dariusz Myszor on 500px









Vienna VIC by Dariusz Myszor on 500px


----------



## werner10

In the meantime in The Hague...








DSC00339 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr












by @Liquid Sky 












by @prasenberg












by @HaagseHoogbouw


----------



## hipi(sk)

Bratislava:



















Bratislava na fotografiách | Facebook


Skupina bola vytvorená na uverejňovanie fotografií Bratislavy. Radi fotíte? Alebo len tak náhodne, obcas Vás niečo zaujme? Podeľte sa s vašimi zaujímavymi pohľadmi na ulice, námestia, budovy a rôzne...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Darhet

*Gdańsk*
















Gdzieś w Gdańsku


Gdzieś w Gdańsku၊ Gdańsk .နှစ်သက်သူ ၅၂၇ ဦး · ၃ ဦး ဒီအကြေင်းပြေနေသည် . @somewhere.in.gdansk https://www.instagram.com/somewhere.in.gdansk/ Gdzieś w Gdańsku.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Darhet

*Poznań*








Patryck












Maverick39


----------



## Darhet

*Katowice







*

LEINADXXV










@cilip


----------



## Darhet

*Warsaw









PiotrWysocki*











*kafarek*











Fot. Dronie Bear












@gmarcinek


----------



## redcode

*Riga*









Riga by Matthias Porath on 500px









Colorful sunset over the city panorama. by Viesturs Jūgs on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Paris*

Paris la Défense, France by Gilles Letang, sur Flickr

Puteaux, la Défense by hery Deslandes, sur Flickr

Le Défense Lever de soleil by EC2015, sur Flickr

same angle two years ago

La Défense Soleil d&#x27;automne by EC2015, sur Flickr


----------



## 4miGO!!!

IThomas said:


> A U T U M N M I L A N O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elena Galimberti​


My first thought was, what the heck is Dubai doing here?!


----------



## redcode

*Basel*

035 BIS 90 YEARS by Susanne, sur Flickr

026 BIS 90 YEARS by Susanne, sur Flickr

025 BIS 90 YEARS by Susanne, sur Flickr

022 BIS 90 YEARS by Susanne, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Cologne*

Cologne Cathedral | Cologne, Germany by Epskamp, sur Flickr


----------



## IThomas

4miGO!!! said:


> My first thought was, what the heck is Dubai doing here?!


Mate, Milan is a 'city of spires' since centuries... 


>


And that skyscraper's spire is a tribute to the tallest one of the Cathedral.


>


Furthermore, while the Cathedral' spire -visible in a distance- indicates where the heart of the historic center is located,
the spire of this skyscraper indicates where the ideal heart of the 'contemporary' one is...

Piazza del Duomo


>


Piazza Gae Aulenti


>


----------



## werner10

The Hague.... but this time seen from some older parts of the city:








by @spekkie_master on Twitter












by @spekkie_master on Twitter












by @spekkie_master on Twitter



And to cut it off, @Liquid Sky made this view of the modern part of downtown The Hague... it's little, but it's cute!


----------



## mlody89

Wroclaw/Poland









Warsaw


----------



## redcode

*Moscow*

CITY-01-MOSCOW by Max Volkov, sur Flickr









Moscow city lights by Grigoriy Melnikov on 500px


----------



## Davidinho

Moscow








luelkovica


----------



## hkskyline

* Barcelona*

Barcelona by Miguel De Rivas Pie, on Flickr

vistas de Barcelona desde el Tibidabo. by Miguel De Rivas Pie, on Flickr

Puerto de Barcelona desde la carretera de les AIGÜES, BARCELONA. by Miguel De Rivas Pie, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

Haloween by bigboysdad, on Flickr

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*The Hague*

Als de avond is gevallen by Roel Wijnants, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

P1070094 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070098 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070165 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20211101_170159 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## Birmingham

Birmingham, UK


----------



## redcode

*London*

Quella città lontana / That distant city (London skyline from Richmond Park, London, United Kingdom) by Andrea Pucci, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Vienna*

DSC_4732 by Lukasz Karnas, sur Flickr

DSC_5165 by Lukasz Karnas, sur Flickr

DSC_5111 by Lukasz Karnas, sur Flickr

DSC_4783 by Lukasz Karnas, sur Flickr


----------



## parislondonmadrid

1.Moscow
2.Paris
3.London
4.Frankfurt
5.Milan


----------



## Davidinho

Moscow under thick layer of fog
















Sergey Poletayev


----------



## Davidinho

Scenes from North-Western Moscow - the future shanghattan of Europe

















commieblock skyline








Ksarzie


----------



## Tyron

*Frankfurt by **dronestagram / Oliver Krautscheid*













__





Frankfurt: Westhafenturm | Dronestagram







dronestagram.de

















__





Frankfurt: Westhafenturm III | Dronestagram







dronestagram.de

















Frankfurt: Mainova-Werk in der Abendsonne | Dronestagram







dronestagram.de

















__





Frankfurt: Westhafen/Skyline am Abend | Dronestagram







dronestagram.de


----------



## Quicksilver

Croydon - cores capital (by
*Cranesetc)*:


----------



## ancov

Moscow by @VIRUS:


----------



## mlody89

Warszawa


----------



## hkskyline

*Canary Wharf*

Coral&amp;Graphite by Ross Farnham, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Amsterdam*

20211030 open dag [jan vonk]78 by Amsterdam Zuidas, on Flickr

20211030 open dag in zuidas [andrejan douwes]183 by Amsterdam Zuidas, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

London from the top of a new hotel under construction:

https://twitter.com/RockwellLtd


----------



## Quicksilver

Canary Wharf from Greenwich Hills (by Khursheed Ismail):

Untitled by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Tallinn*









Tallinn Panorama by Matthias Porath on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Moscow*









Moscow lights by Alex Sviblov on 500px









Skyscrappers in smoke by Ivan Semenov on 500px

Moscow-City in the fog. 2021. by Dmitry Donskov, sur Flickr


----------



## Fio241

*Moscow*








Источник








Источник








Source


----------



## werner10

Yess, yess - I know! Apparently there are unicorn's spotted in Rotterdam. Here's some proof of that. Exhibit A:








by @matronae on Twitter


B:








by @Cecylia95662356 on Twitter


And C:








by @EvaCassidyBio on twitter


...and, besides unicorn's, there is always Rotterdam's port that serves the 'hinterland'. It is basically one big mouth that feeds approximately 80 million European's. It stretches out for miles & miles until it reaches the shores of the north sea.
And I've been told that there is one big pot of gold somewhere over there at the end of this fluid combination of the Meus & Rhine river. Although, I must admit, that's a matter of faith off course.








by @PortOfRotterdam on Twitter


...Nevermind!


----------



## ElViejoReino

*Old MADRID*








instagram: @antoniolgjz


----------



## IThomas

M I L A N O








Sergey Bykov








Alberto Fanelli








Città Contemporanea









Paul Pablo








Elena Galimberti








Daniele Mezzadri








​


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*

Frankfurt Panorma, Fall 2021 by Frawolf77, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Rotterdam*

skyline Rotterdam, The Netherlands by Martin van der Reijden, sur Flickr

Mirror or mirrorless - is it a question? | Rijnhaven | Rotterdam by Rob de Voogd / zzapback, sur Flickr

PIM-Rotterdam-20211028-web-124 by Nick Gijbels, sur Flickr

Fade Away, Rotterdam, 20211103 by Gilbert Sopakuwa, sur Flickr


----------



## Birmingham




----------



## goschio

Dronestagram by Oliver Krautscheid









Dronestagram by Oliver Krautscheid


----------



## Quicksilver

CW 

By Sara Volpi:

Various by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr

Ivars Prusis:

Various by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Naples*

A Night in Naples by Henrik Sundholm, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Madrid*

Skyline de Madrid by Norberto Ortiz, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Paris*









Paris La Défense by David Valey on 500px









Boulevard Circulaire, La Défense by Thibault on 500px









La Défense by Teh Han Lin on 500px


----------



## Cujas

Paris La Defense from Clichy

@MairiedeClichy official Facebook page


----------



## John McClane

*Madrid *


----------



## коханець_хмарочосів

I don't understand why mods remove my comments ......


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw








warsaw by drone


----------



## Fio241

Moscow








@bazabazon/Telegram


----------



## CODEBARRE75011

Paris 











Skylle75







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Kyonexe

altabsel said:


> Subjective ranking of European skylines:
> 1. London
> ------------
> 2. Paris
> 3. Frankfurt / Warsaw
> ------------
> 4. Rotterdam / Milan
> 
> Anything else doesn't really matter probably (although there are some cool little skylines like e.g Amsterdam, Madrid etc)


it's a very smart move to cause heated debate with such a simple provocation . it's always fun to read. too sad that I was late and all replies has already been deleted.
I guess Moscow with so many new skyscrapers built in the last 1.5 years since your last ranking that it become even worse than №9 skyline in europe=)) now it's so irrelevant and doesnt even worth mentioning.=))
be careful not to give your jealousy away with such obvious prejudgement.


----------



## der muttt

The City-London.










London Highwayman (from his office)


----------



## Cujas

Paris La Defense from the sky by ThomasPesquet @thom_astro on instagram.

This picture perfectly show how big is La Defense. There is 3 km between the Tour First located on the front of the Seine river, and the Prefecture des Hauts-de-Seine which can be consider as the end of the business district.

The Prefecture is a 113 meters building and the area where it is located will soon see other high rise such as Vinci's headquarter (106 meters already built), or Tour Jardin de l'Arche (206 project).


----------



## redcode

*London*

Sans titre by bigboysdad, sur Flickr


----------



## werner10

This week in the Rhine delta...








by @Eric Offereins 












CoolTower by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr












by @boijmans on Twitter












by @Apollo13


----------



## altabsel

Kyonexe said:


> it's a very smart move to cause heated debate with such a simple provocation . it's always fun to read. too sad that I was late and all replies has already been deleted.
> I guess Moscow with so many new skyscrapers built in the last 1.5 years since your last ranking that it become even worse than №9 skyline in europe=)) now it's so irrelevant and doesnt even worth mentioning.=))
> be careful not to give your jealousy away with such obvious prejudgement.


I said that already but my comment was removed, I simply forgot about Moscow, so chill out, let it be 1.5. And btw it was my first ranking ever. EOT.


----------



## Kyonexe

altabsel said:


> I said that already but my comment was removed, I simply forgot about Moscow, so chill out, let it be 1.5. And btw it was my first ranking ever. EOT.


ok then. haha. i understand. ididnt see your reply so i thought this was another provocation from some troll or maybe even parsifal himself! Too bad mods delete posts taking away the opportunity for other users from reviewing the whole picture.


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

Extremely controversial, but as impressive as Moscow, London and Paris are, I think _I_ prefer Rotterdam, Frankfurt and Warsaw. I'd add Milan to my list once a few more 'blocky' towers are added.

London's skyline is hugely impressive but the City really is a dog's dinner now and although CW is getting better and better, it needs a focal point or 2 imo. It also lacks variation in both height and materials.

Moscow is incredibly imposing but it looks a bit..... artificial? Similarly to Milan (just on a taller scale) I think it would benefit from a expansion outwards slightly, with some smaller towers adding to the mass.

Paris is similar to CW, a bit too clinical for me, also suffers from what seems to be a lack of height variation (like CW) and doesn't have the same quality water shots like CW as a saving grace. Having said that, 1 or 2 buildings of the right height, material and crowns and then we're talking.

Obviously a very personal take but hopefully that'll stroke a few egos for the Dutch, German and Polish posters, lol.


----------



## hipi(sk)

Bratislava:


















src: metthouse_movie: Login • Instagram


















src: from Skyscrapercity SK section


----------



## hkskyline

*Canary Wharf*

Airplane taking off from London City Airport by Maurizio M., on Flickr


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

werner10 said:


> This week in the Rhine delta...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by @Eric Offereins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CoolTower by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by @boijmans on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by @Apollo13


Rotterdam's skyline did a huge jump with the new Zalmhaven Tower! Looks fantastic👌


----------



## redcode

*Sochi*









Beautiful view by Sergey Anokhin on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Riga*









Park in Riga with trees in autumn colors. by Viesturs Jūgs on 500px









Park in Riga with trees in autumn colors. by Viesturs Jūgs on 500px


----------



## Nikomoto

Moscow




















__





ЖК Фили Сити — ход строительства, фото со стройки







www.mr-group.ru


----------



## willman87

* Valencia











https://d1bvpoagx8hqbg.cloudfront.n...a-espana-a1acd79169bfc7a3a515675cf7791eb3.jpg









https://estaticos-cdn.prensaiberica...2145_16-9-discover-aspect-ratio_default_0.jpg









https://elcomercio.pe/resizer/CfcPL...aws.com/public/UU7KJOEGNZD2BCZBGDHZO2ABNM.jpg*









https://www.fdmvalencia.es/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/jardinturiadesdenoria1.jpg










https://www.2daylanguages.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/06/Jardines_del_Turia._Valencia.jpg









https://multimedia.comunitatvalenci...44B04A352FB0233DF56A7/VALENCIA.jpg?responsive


----------



## Fio241

*Москва







*
@ Headliner Kortros


----------



## Amen

I'm impressed seeing Moscow growing. Most modern city in Europe. I wish I visited it one day.


----------



## redcode

*Istanbul*









Istanbul. by IAROSLAV ZEMLIANSKII on 500px









Bosphorus by Talha Akçay on 500px









Cloudy Days in the city by Z Akkad on 500px


----------



## Mikiboz

In addition to my last post, I bring happy news from Frankfurt. Yesterday the contracts have been signed between Helaba, the owner of the real estate and the construction company, the Ed. Züblin AG (Part of Strabag). The Central Business Tower will soon join the Frankfurt skyline. First tenants are expected at the end of 2027.
Press Release (German)

The final design (52 storeys, 205m, Architect KSP Engel, project volume ca. 500 Million EUR)


----------



## Mikiboz

Frankfurt is rising the bar. The city in 2030 will be almost unrecognizable, with Four, CBT, Millennium Towers (300/100m), New Opera House (plus integrated skyscraper ~190m), New Theatre, plus various other smaller projects (Präsidium 170m, Icoon 150m, Sparda 130m and a multitude of 60-100m projects).

Warsaw, London, Rotterdam, Paris, Milano: challenge accepted (of course in the good Spirit of friendship).


----------



## alan198711

Mikiboz said:


> In addition to my last post, I bring happy news from Frankfurt. Yesterday the contracts have been signed between Helaba, the owner of the real estate and the construction company, the Ed. Züblin AG (Part of Strabag). The Central Business Tower will soon join the Frankfurt skyline. First tenants are expected at the end of 2027.
> Press Release (German)
> 
> The final design (52 storeys, 205m, Architect KSP Engel, project volume ca. 500 Million EUR)
> View attachment 2332802


similar to the planned Roma Tower in Warsaw


----------



## IThomas

milano








Photophonico








MilanoPanoramica













Andrea Cherchi








Orcokahn​


----------



## der muttt

Mikiboz said:


> "Frankfurt is rising the bar. The city in 2030 will be almost unrecognizable, with Four, CBT, Millennium Towers (300/100m), New Opera House (plus integrated skyscraper ~190m), New Theatre, plus various other smaller projects (Präsidium 170m, Icoon 150m, Sparda 130m and a multitude of 60-100m projects).
> 
> Warsaw, London, Rotterdam, Paris, Milano: challenge accepted (of course in the good Spirit of friendship)"
> 
> [/QUOTE


Meh! London is building so much that people on this forum don't even get to see a lot of it...,This cluster is starting in the suburbs-- There are four "tall" buildings going up now in Canary Wharf, three in the city, more planned and clusters forming all over the city.


----------



## Mikiboz

der muttt said:


> Meh! London is building so much that people on this forum don't even get to see a lot of it...,This cluster is starting in the suburbs-- There are four "tall" buildings going up now in Canary Wharf, three in the city, more planned and clusters forming all over the city.
> 
> View attachment 2333710


Which is nice . Good for London. But it’s just that, clusters over a large area. We have the same in Frankfurt as well (Offenbach, Eschborn, Niederrad) but who cares? Its nothing more than office cities. Maybe just visit Frankfurt one day to experience the difference for yourself. I am speaking of NY vibes, urbanity, canyons .


----------



## Mikiboz

alan198711 said:


> similar to the planned Roma Tower in Warsaw


Just saw the designs of the Roma Tower. Indeed, striking similarity. The design of the CBT though is a modernized* version of the 2001 jury price winner. So the Roma Tower seems a copy. Do you know the architects?

*amongst others Solar PV modules will be integrated into the cladding


----------



## alan198711

Mikiboz said:


> Just saw the designs of the Roma Tower. Indeed, striking similarity. The design of the CBT though is a modernized* version of the 2001 jury price winner. So the Roma Tower seems a copy. Do you know the architects?
> 
> *amongst others Solar PV modules will be integrated into the cladding


Juvenes-Projekt BBI-Development


----------



## ostermann

Amen said:


> I'm impressed seeing Moscow growing. Most modern city in Europe. I wish I visited it one day.


I don't want to start any arguments, but just to clarify. Moscow is very nice city to visit but certainly not purely for its "modern" look. I've been in Moscow a few times in 2017-2019, It really isn't very modern city except some business and rich people areas, on this forum we only see the modern side but in reality if go to usual Moscow, you will actually be amazed how run-down and "harsh" normal residential areas look like compared to Western cities. That said, it's certainly improving and getting better year after year judging by photos on Russian forums.


----------



## madmax1982

La Défense


----------



## Davidinho

ostermann said:


> I don't want to start any arguments, but just to clarify. Moscow is very nice city to visit but certainly not purely for its "modern" look. I've been in Moscow a few times in 2017-2019, It really isn't very modern city except some business and rich people areas, on this forum we only see the modern side but in reality if go to usual Moscow, you will actually be amazed how run-down and "harsh" normal residential areas look like compared to Western cities. That said, it's certainly improving and getting better year after year judging by photos on Russian forums.


You are right. There are run-down residential areas, especially those with "khrushchovkas" - temporary houses constructed dueing the after-war era - 1950's, 1960's. Renovatsia project has just kicked off aiming to replace all these districts with modern buildings (250 thousand apartaments befor 2025).



ostermann said:


> except some business and rich people areas


This is a strange expression, given that you have visited Moscow. In this thread we mostly see the most underdeveloped parts of the city - Nothwest. As for "normal" Moscow, I don't know what to consider normal in a city with under 20 mln residents, which have layers from 4-5 centuries.

In the foreground, you can see Kamushki district, which will be demolished next year freeing up space for MIBC 2.


----------



## Laurensvdv

der muttt said:


> Meh! London is building so much that people on this forum don't even get to see a lot of it...,This cluster is starting in the suburbs-- There are four "tall" buildings going up now in Canary Wharf, three in the city, more planned and clusters forming all over the city.
> 
> View attachment 2333710


Suffering from succes lol


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## ostermann

Davidinho said:


> This is a strange expression, given that you have visited Moscow. In this thread we mostly see the most underdeveloped parts of the city - Nothwest. As for "normal" Moscow, I don't know what to consider normal in a city with under 20 mln residents, which have layers from 4-5 centuries.


I don't know which areas exactly as I was just a tourist but I meant typical soviet neighbourhoods behind Garden Ring (I think it's called like that, i mean the first ring around the center). I remember walking around my friend's area and seeing lots of run-down commieblocks even near the main "wide" streets. It's not like I have something against them, it's just noticeable because at least in France, Germany such commieblocks are renovated and painted typically white or some other "modern" let's say color scheme.


----------



## gstark0

mlody89 said:


> Warsaw
> View attachment 2334258


Strong La Défense vibes with all the bluish glass and density.


----------



## Dreiländereck

Mikiboz said:


> Frankfurt is rising the bar. The city in 2030 will be almost unrecognizable, with Four, CBT, Millennium Towers (300/100m), New Opera House (plus integrated skyscraper ~190m), New Theatre, plus various other smaller projects (Präsidium 170m, Icoon 150m, Sparda 130m and a multitude of 60-100m projects).
> 
> Warsaw, London, Rotterdam, Paris, Milano: challenge accepted (of course in the good Spirit of friendship).


Thought Frankfurts Millenium Tower project is dead since years without further chance in this height to be built...?


----------



## alan198711

mlody89 said:


> Warsaw
> View attachment 2334254
> 
> View attachment 2334258
> 
> View attachment 2334256
> 
> View attachment 2334257
> 
> View attachment 2334253
> 
> View attachment 2334255


Really good 😜


----------



## Tyron

*Frankfurt by **dronestagram / Oliver Krautscheid*

Downtown
*







*





Frankfurt: Downtown XI | Dronestagram







dronestagram.de


















Frankfurt: Sonnenaufgang am Omni-Tower | Dronestagram







dronestagram.de


















Frankfurt: Wolkenkratzer-Mikado | Dronestagram







dronestagram.de





2021-10_17-8223- by mercatormovens, on Flickr














Frankfurt: Sonnenaufgang am Maintower | Dronestagram







dronestagram.de


----------



## Mikiboz

Dreiländereck said:


> Thought Frankfurts Millenium Tower project is dead since years without further chance in this height to be built...?


Nope. Has been resurrected ca. 2 years ago and beginning of December the winner of the jury prize will be shown.


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

Vienna​















Source


----------



## Sponsor

Warsaw - many nice up to date angles:


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

City Lights. by Alan Habbick Photography., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

4th November 2021. The River Mersey and Liverpool Skyline from Birkenhead Priory, The Wirral, Cheshire. by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Moscow*









DSC_7575 by Mike Triguk on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Madrid*

DJI_0710-MADpano © by CAUT, on Flickr

DJI_0708-MAD © by CAUT, on Flickr

DJI_0732-MAD © by CAUT, on Flickr


----------



## Mikiboz

Tyron said:


> *Frankfurt by **dronestagram / Oliver Krautscheid*
> 
> Downtown
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankfurt: Downtown XI | Dronestagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dronestagram.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankfurt: Sonnenaufgang am Omni-Tower | Dronestagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dronestagram.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankfurt: Wolkenkratzer-Mikado | Dronestagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dronestagram.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2021-10_17-8223- by mercatormovens, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankfurt: Sonnenaufgang am Maintower | Dronestagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dronestagram.de


Awesome pics as can be expected by Oliver Krautscheid . But oh dear, imagine the first pic in 5 years time, with the add on of Four and CBT (plus eventually opera house). The Taunus- and Gallusanlage will give a legit little Central Park vibe .


----------



## Mikiboz

F. Pilzmaier said:


> Vienna​
> View attachment 2334632
> View attachment 2334638
> 
> Source


Awsome pics of Vienna, somehow my first thought was, what is Tokyo doing in the European section .


----------



## Davidinho

mlody89 said:


> View attachment 2334257


This gives me Tokyo Ginza vibes (minus banners).


----------



## Dreiländereck

Mikiboz said:


> Nope. Has been resurrected ca. 2 years ago and beginning of December the winner of the jury prize will be shown.


But 300 meter is quite unrealistic, I thought the project was reduced to about 240 meters but far away (also any other project) with 300 meters at Frankfurt?


----------



## Mikiboz

Dreiländereck said:


> But 300 meter is quite unrealistic, I thought the project was reduced to about 240 meters but far away (also any other project) with 300 meters at Frankfurt?


Please have a read (in German) FAZ
Its all very fresh news (the height of 300m) albeit it was known for a year that the Millennium Tower will become the new highest tower in the city. In around 3 weeks we will see the winner of the jury prize.


----------



## KLEPETO

F. Pilzmaier said:


> Vienna​
> View attachment 2334632
> 
> Source


Schneeberg (2076)?


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

KLEPETO said:


> Schneeberg (2076)?


Yup.


----------



## KLEPETO

F. Pilzmaier said:


> Yup.


When there is good visibility, you can also see it from Bratislava.


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

KLEPETO said:


> When there is good visibility, you can also see it from Bratislava.


Yeah, I was lucky to experience that some time ago.


----------



## ElViejoReino

*BILBAO *

Pedro Ajuriaguerra








Pedro Luis Ajuriaguerra Saiz (@pedro_ajuriaguerra) • Fotos y videos de Instagram


2,838 seguidores, 2,320 seguidos, 826 publicaciones - Ver fotos y videos de Instagram de Pedro Luis Ajuriaguerra Saiz (@pedro_ajuriaguerra)




www.instagram.com


----------



## redcode

*Batumi*









Horizont by Theophile Simashvili on 500px









Batumi by Ⓟ Panagiotis Papadopoulos on 500px









Batumi city life by Giorgi Shermazanashvili on 500px


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:

FFM 2021 by RANDOM INDUSTRIES, auf Flickr



FFM 2021 by RANDOM INDUSTRIES, auf Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*

Central London has plenty of green space. by Alan Habbick Photography., sur Flickr









London Skyline from Greenwich (West) by Sebastien Mercier on 500px

London Londres United Kingdom England Angleterre Royaume-Uni : Skyline avec la City, La cathédrale Saint Paul, le Shard. by Pierre, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*

Downtown Frankfurt - May 2021 by Fenchel &amp; Janisch, sur Flickr

The Autumn Skyline by Maurice van Gestel, sur Flickr

MaZZes_FotoMatrix_211027_.jpg by Mathias Schmid, sur Flickr


----------



## The_Photographer

Found great picture of Warsaw


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Paris

















 















*























A.G. photographe​


----------



## Altin vrella

Prishtina city❤


----------



## Nikomoto

Moscow










by moscowoutskirts


----------



## The_Photographer

Moscow definitely no 1 in Europe a bit looking like some Asian metropolis


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

der muttt said:


> Meh! London is building so much that people on this forum don't even get to see a lot of it...
> View attachment 2333710


🤢

Not to cause offence but this is horrendously ugly on so many levels, it's certainly not something to shout about.

Everything from the lack of green space and trees, the tower design and strikingly ugly juxtaposition with the low rise, the higgledy-piggledy road layout... Like there are things I love about the UK, but there are some things I don't and this picture exemplifies a lot of the latter.

Dog's dinner.


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam snapshots...








Holland-America Line | Rotterdam by Reinier Snijders on Flickr












@PaulApostate on Twitter












@aileen_dillane on Twitter













by @VincentMentzel on Twitter


----------



## The_Photographer

der muttt said:


> Meh! London is building so much that people on this forum don't even get to see a lot of it...,This cluster is starting in the suburbs-- There are four "tall" buildings going up now in Canary Wharf, three in the city, more planned and clusters forming all over the city.
> 
> View attachment 2333710


London is building a lot this is true but all over the place. There are small groups of towers being build all over the city which are not able to compete with main clusters in cities like Paris, Frankfurt or Warsaw. The only Cluster that can beat Frankfurt or Warsaw is Canary Wharf.


----------



## der muttt

The City including The Shard can easily compete with Frankfurt and beat Warsaw. Even Nine Elms can compete with Warsaw .https://twitter.com/TimeOutLondon











Not better than Warsaw but it can "compete", there are more towers to go up.and its already one of the larger clusters in Europe..https://www.skyscrapercity.com/members/arthurstudent.349130/


----------



## Altin vrella

If there is only one building in London, it defeats every city, why do you understand that only the apartments do not make you stronger, but also the history of London has many roots, these others have just started, you need another 2000 years to become like London today, the only cities that come a little closer are new york and tokyo no one else leaves with the european cities of frankfurt, warsaw, milano, madrid they just got unnecessary fame for me and how they got it so quickly will collapse so quickly because things good and stable come slowly and point


----------



## redcode

*Warsaw*

DJI_0090 by Robert Woźniak, sur Flickr

W by Robert Woźniak, sur Flickr


----------



## Mikiboz

Altin vrella said:


> If there is only one building in London, it defeats every city, why do you understand that only the apartments do not make you stronger, but also the history of London has many roots, these others have just started, you need another 2000 years to become like London today, the only cities that come a little closer are new york and tokyo no one else leaves with the european cities of frankfurt, warsaw, milano, madrid they just got unnecessary fame for me and how they got it so quickly will collapse so quickly because things good and stable come slowly and point


Jesus. Of course London is bigger and more important than Frankfurt. Jesus H Christ. Doesn’t change the fact that Frankfurt itself has been the city where the Roman Kings of the Holy Fucking Roman Empire had been elected from 1147 to the last one in 1792, for more than 600 fucking years. Not that I expect you to know anything of this. The most stupid comment I ever read. Milano was a fucking metropolis three times the size of London 700 years ago…Jesus. And don’t get me started of the history of Madrid. Until roughly 1700 England or the UK were just a European backwater…


----------



## Mikiboz

Frankfurt by Oliver Krautscheid


----------



## Davidinho

Altin vrella said:


> If there is only one building in London, ...


Rome is the greatest European city in that sense, but this a skyscraper/skyline thread.


----------



## The_Photographer

der muttt said:


> The City including The Shard can easily compete with Frankfurt and beat Warsaw. Even Nine Elms can compete with Warsaw .https://twitter.com/TimeOutLondon
> 
> View attachment 2341664
> 
> 
> 
> Not better than Warsaw but it can "compete", there are more towers to go up.and its already one of the larger clusters in Europe..https://www.skyscrapercity.com/members/arthurstudent.349130/
> View attachment 2341648


Sorry but nope and I don't have time for arguing.


kinesis back exercises


----------



## der muttt

The_Photographer said:


> Sorry but nope and I don't have time for arguing.
> 
> 
> kinesis back exercises


There are photos out there. some of which have been poisted here which show the whole of the London skyline, no comparison....BTW.,,,,Where is that?


----------



## The_Photographer

der muttt said:


> There are photos out there. some of which have been poisted here which show the whole of the London skyline, no comparison....BTW.,,,,Where is that?


,,The City including The Shard can easily compete with Frankfurt and beat Warsaw. Even Nine Elms can compete with Warsaw''
We are not comparing the whole London skyline because it is obvious that London has the lead.


----------



## der muttt

You stated that only Canary Wharf could "compete" with that of Warsaw and Frankfurt, that was clearly wrong.and quite stupid..


----------



## The_Photographer

der muttt said:


> You stated that only Canary Wharf could "compete" with that of Warsaw and Frankfurt, that was clearly wrong.and quite stupid..


Thats right Canary Wharf is better than Warsaw and maybe on pair with Frankfurt or better


----------



## Mikiboz

nvm


----------



## werner10

Don't let this dialog regress in to some form of verbal measurement about the size of our genitals... because, our identities are much bigger and more grown up than that; and to put it in less abstract words: London's skyline is as great as the one from Warsaw or Franfurt or whatever... and off course there are differences - London and Moscow are roughly ten times the size of Warsaw and Frankfurt. So it is a bit silly to treat them as if they were the same. They are al beautiful in their own right. That's precisely what we celebrate over here!
So try to see the things in perspective a bit more... and everything will be fine!


Some bonus pic's from Rotterdam to cool things down...








by @Michael










CoolTower by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr











by @skylinerdam on Twitter












by @Eric Offereins


----------



## Mikiboz

werner10 said:


> and to put it in less abstract words: London's skyline is as great as the one from Warsaw or Franfurt or whatever... and off course there are differences - London and Moscow are roughly ten times the size of Warsaw and Frankfurt. So it is a bit silly to treat them the same. They are al beautiful in their own right. That's precisely what we celebrate over here!
> So try to see the things in perspective a bit more... and everything will be fine!


Absolutely agreed . Each skyline shines at different things and I for one am happy about every development everywhere on the continent.


----------



## Dusty Hare

Mikiboz said:


> Jesus. Of course London is bigger and more important than Frankfurt. Jesus H Christ. Doesn’t change the fact that Frankfurt itself has been the city where the Roman Kings of the Holy Fucking Roman Empire had been elected from 1147 to the last one in 1792, for more than 600 fucking years. Not that I expect you to know anything of this. The most stupid comment I ever read. Milano was a fucking metropolis three times the size of London 700 years ago…Jesus. And don’t get me started of the history of Madrid. Until roughly 1700 England or the UK were just a European backwater…


Leave Altin Vrella alone! He is not actually from London or the UK but he has some sort of irrational adoration for London. He has received all sorts of hateful comments on the London forum and he doesn't deserve it- he is just being over-enthusiastic which I am sure you can tell. 

Also, your last sentence is pretty stupid too (seeing as you are accusing others in the same manner). The UK was certainly not a European backwater until 1700. But I guess you intended to get a rise by saying that.


----------



## Mikiboz

Dusty Hare said:


> Leave Altin Vrella alone! He is not actually from London or the UK but he has some sort of irrational adoration for London. He has received all sorts of hateful comments on the London forum and he doesn't deserve it- he is just being over-enthusiastic which I am sure you can tell.
> 
> Also, your last sentence is pretty stupid too (seeing as you are accusing others in the same manner). The UK was certainly not a European backwater until 1700. But I guess you intended to get a rise by saying that.


Replace backwater with secondary power. It’s a simple truth. Same is true for every German state by the way (Bavaria, Prussia etc) with the exception of the Habsburger. France, Sweden, Russia (Peter the Great) and a declining yet still powerful Spain were the prime powers. The English became a real power after beating the Dutch and the VOC (and Spain) on the 7 seas at the end of the 17th century and thus becoming the major European trading force (replacing the Dutch).

Yes I do apologize for dissing the UK but sometimes you can’t hear it anymore how the UK is actually the greatest in everything. There is a specific subset of British (not you) who have to rub it in the face of the rest of us Europeans how awesome everything UK is, from London to music to Premier League football. Sorry for my rant.


----------



## Dusty Hare

Mikiboz said:


> Replace backwater with secondary power. It’s a simple truth. Same is true for every German state by the way (Bavaria, Prussia etc) with the exception of the Habsburger. France, Sweden, Russia (Peter the Great) and a declining yet still powerful Spain were the prime powers. The English became a real power after beating the Dutch and the VOC (and Spain) on the 7 seas at the end of the 17th century and thus becoming the major European trading force (replacing the Dutch).
> 
> Yes I do apologize for dissing the UK but sometimes you can’t hear it anymore how the UK is actually the greatest in everything. There is a specific subset of British (not you) who have to rub it in the face of the rest of us Europeans how awesome everything UK is, from London to music to Premier League football. Sorry for my rant.


Ok, that's better. I am happy to accept that it wasn't on the top rung of European powers but it was still an important European nation. 

I don't actually hear what you seem to hear from the UK but maybe that's because I am from here. The reach UK media has may have some bearing on this and the fact that most Brits are fairly closed off to European media can give us a sense of us being the only party in town. 

But most Brits dont think we are better than everyone else, we actually adore Europe (which is why we poor across European borders in huge numbers every year) and I don't think most of us are remotely interested in rubbing anything in the faces of our fellow Europeans. Remember, we are not nearly as self-assured a people as you might think (which is probably why we continually steal bits of other cultures and adapt them into wider British culture). But when we do have something good we are rightly proud of it, just like other nations.

Anyway, sorry, I know this is a skylines thread....


----------



## LinkD-2ME

I love London skyline however it is spread out. But Frankfurt skyline dominates the city which is very noticeable compared to London.


----------



## LinkD-2ME

werner10 said:


> Don't let this dialog regress in to some form of verbal measurement about the size of our genitals... because, our identities are much bigger and more grown up than that; and to put it in less abstract words: London's skyline is as great as the one from Warsaw or Franfurt or whatever... and off course there are differences - London and Moscow are roughly ten times the size of Warsaw and Frankfurt. So it is a bit silly to treat them as if they were the same. They are al beautiful in their own right. That's precisely what we celebrate over here!
> So try to see the things in perspective a bit more... and everything will be fine!
> 
> 
> Some bonus pic's from Rotterdam to cool things down...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by @Michael
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CoolTower by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by @skylinerdam on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by @Eric Offereins


 I so agree with you, Also Rotterdam is on the up. In the near future it will be like a mini
Chicago. And Warsaw skyline is growing aswell. I remember a time when Frankfurt and Paris had the biggest skylines regarding skyscrapers.


----------



## Mikiboz

LinkD-2ME said:


> I so agree with you, Also Rotterdam is on the up. In the near future it will be like a mini
> Chicago. And Warsaw skyline is growing aswell. I remember a time when Frankfurt and Paris had the biggest skylines regarding skyscrapers.


Actually Rotterdam is my „hidden champion“ within Europe. I don’t know how to describe it but the place just oozes urbanity. And it is a good reminder that height alone is not enough. It’s the overall layout, the architecture, the overall panorama. Speaking of, Manchester has also great potential, and the speed of development there is quite astonishing.


----------



## Quicksilver

Mikiboz said:


> Which is nice . Good for London. But it’s just that, clusters over a large area. We have the same in Frankfurt as well (Offenbach, Eschborn, Niederrad) but who cares? Its nothing more than office cities. Maybe just visit Frankfurt one day to experience the difference for yourself. I am speaking of NY vibes, urbanity, canyons .


Something like Nine Elms built in 5 years?


----------



## der muttt

Mikiboz said:
Which is nice . Good for London. But it’s just that, clusters over a large area. We have the same in Frankfurt as well (Offenbach, Eschborn, Niederrad) but who cares? Its nothing more than office cities. Maybe just visit Frankfurt one day to experience the difference for yourself. I am speaking of NY vibes, urbanity, canyons .

Yeah we have Canyons, Nine Elms has them and "New York" urbanity, only one city on the planet comes close to that--London, as an American actor (can't remember his name) said recently, London is the city, New York wants to be.


----------



## Quicksilver

CW and City combined: 

London Skyline from Parliament Hill by Richard 600, on Flickr


----------



## der muttt

Stratford London We don't even bother to post areas like this!

London without Canary Wharf-

















5 Golf Courses With Stunning Views of the London Skyline | J-UK Golf


5 golf courses with stunning views of the London skyline. All courses allow visitors to play and are easy to reach from central London.




www.j-uk-golf.co.uk


----------



## Nghtmre

Unfortunately low quality but still pretty amazing angle of Warsaw.










Source:Warsaw City View - YouTube


----------



## maykies

Altin vrella said:


> If there is only one building in London, it defeats every city, why do you understand that only the apartments do not make you stronger, but also the history of London has many roots, these others have just started, you need another 2000 years to become like London today, the only cities that come a little closer are new york and tokyo no one else leaves with the european cities of frankfurt, warsaw, milano, madrid they just got unnecessary fame for me and how they got it so quickly will collapse so quickly because things good and stable come slowly and point


lol Paris is. im not talking about skyscraper here. Just the fame, power and influence


----------



## redcode

*Leipzig*

Leipzig_42 by Carsten Müller, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*

2021-11_10-8399- by Dieter K., sur Flickr

2021-11_10-8403- by Dieter K., sur Flickr


----------



## Mikiboz

Frankfurt-Offenbach 









source: Skyline Atlas
















source: me


----------



## New Défense

*Lyon 🇫🇷🇪🇺 :*








@Beber 
soon (thanks to @*ZeusUpsistos)*


----------



## Altin vrella

Davidinho said:


> So where is Pristina's?


the capital of Kosova but from which flag is the one you have in your profile that I do not know.


----------



## Davidinho

Altin vrella said:


> the capital of Kosova but from which flag is the one you have in your profile that I do not know.


May I repeat the question: *So where is Pristina's *[secondary skyline]? cannot see it on the photo.


----------



## mlody89

Mikiboz said:


> This is a great shot of Warszaw! I hope the development along this major road continues, gives a nice urban vibe .


4 new skyscrapers under construction💁🏼‍♂️


----------



## der muttt

The_Photographer said:


> Sure in couple of years Stratford can compete with Rotterdam if they keep building that fast.
> And as for the City Warsaw is not that far behind...


Stratford is a suburb not a town. i's just another part London.


----------



## Davidinho

London is far ahead of Warsaw, but the latter has a lot of advantages and most importantly ambition. I wouldn't compare these two cities, anyway.


----------



## The_Photographer

der muttt said:


> Stratford is a suburb not a town. i's just another part London.


I know


----------



## The_Photographer

Davidinho said:


> London is far ahead of Warsaw, but the latter has a lot of advantages and most importantly ambition. I wouldn't compare these two cities, anyway.


Definitely


----------



## gstark0

Davidinho said:


> London is far ahead of Warsaw, but the latter has a lot of advantages and most importantly ambition. I wouldn't compare these two cities, anyway.


Both built their modern skylines pretty much within the last decade so anything can happen in the future. We’ll see.


----------



## Dreiländereck

der muttt said:


> Stratford London We don't even bother to post areas like this!
> London without Canary Wharf-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 Golf Courses With Stunning Views of the London Skyline | J-UK Golf
> 
> 
> 5 golf courses with stunning views of the London skyline. All courses allow visitors to play and are easy to reach from central London.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.j-uk-golf.co.uk


How many clusters has London currently, 4-5?

1. City
2. Canary Wharf
3. Stratford
4. Nine elms
(5.) Croydon?

3 of them on or very close to the Thames?


----------



## RokasLT

*Vilnius







*
Viktor Staniulis Photos | Facebook


----------



## RokasLT

*Riga*
















Pārdaugava | LiveRiga


Pārdaugava. Riga is a great destination for everyone. Business opportunities, art galleries, museums, hiking and much more you will find in Riga!




www.liveriga.com


----------



## Quicksilver

Dreiländereck said:


> How many clusters has London currently, 4-5?
> 
> 1. City
> 2. Canary Wharf
> 3. Stratford
> 4. Nine elms
> (5.) Croydon?
> 
> 3 of them on or very close to the Thames?


Plus:

North Acton, few towers above 150m, with tallest one 200 m which is unheard of for West London.











Elephant & Castle:










You also have Blackfriars Bridge/Bankside but this one would be part of City:










And finally Old Kent Road but nothing is built there yet.

Potentially Lewisham as they can squeeze plenty more towers there:

Lewisham Towers by Geogregor*, on Flickr

My personal favorite is actually Nine Elms. It's really something unique for Western Europe in terms of what feeling it gives you. Pure South East Asia vibes.


----------



## COmountainsguy

My personal favorite top 20 skylines in Europe. I like some more, but wanted to narrow it down to 20 and more than 10, because I didn't want to leave off some cities that I really like.
1.Moscow
2.Warsaw
3.London
4.Frankfurt
5.Milan
6.Paris
7.Rotterdam
8.Madrid
9.Istanbul
10.Lyon
11.Vienna
12.Manchester
13.Barcelona
14.Oslo
15.Berlin
16.Bratislava
17.Basel
18.Marseille
19.Vilnius
20.St Petersburg


----------



## Mikiboz

I think Manchester has the potential to become a Top6-8 challenger in the longterm (10 years from now) if they continue their development path.

But one never knows, those things really come in waves and phases. Until the end of the 70s there was only Paris with a significant skyline, then comes Frankfurt slowly along end of 70s/beginning of 80s while the real Frankfurt boom was in the 90s, with 4 of the 5 currently highest skyscrapers built in that period. Come Millennium Day and the outlook was awesome (Millennium Tower with 365m, would have been in the world‘s Top Ten!, Max, CBT > 200m and a few others) but reality proved all optimism wrong. Between 1999 till 2009 was the lost decade for Frankfurt in retrospect where nothing of real significance was being finished. Then we had a little height again in 2009-14 (Opernturm, ECB, Taunusturm, T185) and since 2016 the real Boom which after 1 year pause due to Covid seems to continue at least until 2030.

But history taught me: take what you can and take nothing for granted .

Just as a reminder what time it was in Frankfurt in the 1990s: with the Messeturm (90) and the CoBa (97) we had the two highest buildings in all of Europe, the latter replacing the former as No.1, a title which Frankfurt held for 15 years (1990-2005). Those times will never come back as I cannot even fathom in my wildest dreams that a building in Frankfurt will ever surpass the Lakhta Center with its 462m.


----------



## Quicksilver

I also like what they are doing in Manchester and seems to be no stopping for them (as it seems to be a city of choice for Honkongonese who are moving to UK under relocation program):

@george.joe.m





























Charley Smith - Linkedin


----------



## Mikiboz

Quicksilver said:


> I also like what they are doing in Manchester and seems to be no stopping for them (as it seems to be a city of choice for Honkongonese who are moving to UK under relocation program):
> 
> @george.joe.m
> 
> View attachment 2351254
> 
> 
> View attachment 2351257
> 
> 
> View attachment 2351259
> 
> 
> 
> Charley Smith - Linkedin
> 
> View attachment 2351261


Manchester’s development doesn’t even look British, it really goes for that Nordic/Dutch style. Could be Rotterdam or Copenhagen. I like it quite a lot. High quality, understatement, Nordic coolness and laid-back attitude.


----------



## madmax1982

I find that the claddings are an absolute shame, as sad as the weather.


----------



## Wade Lyonson

COmountainsguy said:


> My personal favorite top 20 skylines in Europe. I like some more, but wanted to narrow it down to 20 and more than 10, because I didn't want to leave off some cities that I really like.
> 1.Moscow
> 2.Warsaw
> 3.London
> 4.Frankfurt
> 5.Milan
> 6.Paris
> 7.Rotterdam
> 8.Madrid
> 9.Istanbul
> 10.Lyon
> 11.Vienna
> 12.Manchester
> 13.Barcelona
> 14.Oslo
> 15.Berlin
> 16.Bratislava
> 17.Basel
> 18.Marseille
> 19.Vilnius
> 20.St Petersburg


Paris 6th? I know a few Paris Skyline fanboys who will choke on your ranking  !


----------



## Redzio

Warsaw skyscrapers from drone <3


----------



## IThomas

Milano








andrea cherchi








simone ferrari








elena galimberti








andrea cherchi








mauro_ger









nicola_farise​


----------



## madmax1982

La Défense by night. Waiting for the Link


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*

Frankfurt - Skyline - Bild 11 - 03.07.2021 by Michael Förderer, sur Flickr

Frankfurt - Skyline - Bild 05 - 03.07.2021 by Michael Förderer, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*The Hague*

The Hague by R Boed, sur Flickr

The Hague skyline, Netherlands by Gerard de Witt, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*

Primrose Hill by Hrvoje Hlevnjak, sur Flickr


----------



## vincent1746

*Paris - La Défense*​

















































































Vincent Montcuit


----------



## ElViejoReino

*BARCELONA*








Instagram


----------



## valtterip

The Baltic sister cities

*Tallinn








*

Source


*Helsinki








*

Source


----------



## werner10

This week in Rotterdam...








by @what_floris_likes












by @Lotfi_Hamid on Twitter












by @Eric Offereins













by @lindazoon on Twitter












source: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXo-Y5W7YZretPbkF31yb2w


----------



## Davidinho

Moscow. MIBC
Edgarvats








Xenia Kudryashova








Andrey Moshkarov


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Paris
















 








 







































*
















Arthur Weidmann​


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## jakuber

Mikiboz said:


> This is a great shot of Warszaw! I hope the development along this major road continues, gives a nice urban vibe .


Then I'm happy to say that the development already continues - from this perspective in front of Skyliner two new towers are already under construction and right to it there will be Skyliner's little brother. Also zoning plans allow for a few mid-rises on the right side of the street.

If we are talking about general view here than there are good news too - on the left we have a new tower under construction, the right tower in being slowly prepared.

Please note this is only for the general view, I probably misplaced the projects XD














The_Photographer said:


> Sure in couple of years Stratford can compete with Rotterdam if they keep building that fast.
> And as for the City Warsaw is not that far behind...


I love my city's skyliner, but that's a bit deceptive - you posted probably the best angle of Warsaw's skyline which captures all clusters  



Davidinho said:


> London is far ahead of Warsaw, but the latter has a lot of advantages and most importantly ambition. I wouldn't compare these two cities, anyway.


To be fair I can't come up with any advantage of Warsaw over London XD
But I can see a a small similiarity - we are starting to have a copule of clusters - we have the two main ones - Śródmieście (with Varso and Palace of Culture) and Wola (Towarowa Street) with the third cluster being 'Radosława' roundabout and fourth cluster yet to emerge on the eastern part of the city (Port Praski). But with new projects two main cluster will probably merge into one in the (more or less) near future.


----------



## hkskyline

*The Hague *

Het is rose en rijdt door Den Haag by Roel Wijnants, on Flickr


----------



## Davidinho

jakuber said:


> To be fair I can't come up with any advantage of Warsaw over London XD


1. Warsaw has skyscrapers from 1950-1980's (PKiN, Oxford tower, hotel Marriott etc)
2. It has a lot of place to build new towers and develop infrastructure
3. ambitions


----------



## Mikiboz

Frankfurt Source


----------



## Mind the gap_

Warsaw has many skyscrapers but they are not too tall. In my opinion, to have a spectacular skyline you not only need a number of towers, you also need height. In that it is very far from cities like London.

Comparisons like these show similar cities, but they are a trap of distance and scale:



The_Photographer said:


> Sure in couple of years Stratford can compete with Rotterdam if they keep building that fast.
> And as for the City Warsaw is not that far behind...


----------



## level1

ZeusUpsistos said:


> Great Photo. It looks like musical notes. It fits in Paris.


----------



## Redzio

Mind the gap_ said:


> Warsaw has many skyscrapers but they are not too tall. In my opinion, to have a spectacular skyline you not only need a number of towers, you also need height. In that it is very far from cities like London.
> 
> Comparisons like these show similar cities, but they are a trap of distance and scale:


You know its much smaller city...  But you need to wait, we have about 3-5 plots with permissions for ~250m buildings, few more years and maybe somthing will grow there... For now, several 100 - 180m projects are underway.


----------



## Mikiboz

As of now, European cities with significant skyline, height wise (no antennas 😁😉)
1. Moscow
2. London/Frankfurt/Madrid
3. Paris/Warsaw
4. Rotterdam/Milano

As i wrote: as of now (Paris will upgrade significantly with The Link and Hekla in the next couple of years)


----------



## marcobruls

That giant road through warsaw has so much potential if you put all that traffic and the tram underground. Itll cost a few euros no doubt


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

*Vienna*​*














*
Pictures by myself


----------



## Mind the gap_

BENIDORM



_11N3467 by Paco SJR, on Flickr

20211031_144738 by stevedol, on Flickr

20211031_144708-PANO by stevedol, on Flickr



By Sergio FF


----------



## Mr.D00p

London (Jason Hawkes)


----------



## maykies

Mikiboz said:


> As of now, European cities with significant skyline, height wise (no antennas 😁😉)
> 1. Moscow
> 2. London/Frankfurt/Madrid
> 3. Paris/Warsaw
> 4. Rotterdam/Milano
> 
> As i wrote: as of now (Paris will upgrade significantly with The Link and Hekla in the next couple of years)


since when Madrid is ranked above Paris, Warsaw, Milan or even Rotterdam ?


----------



## redcode

*Barcelona*









Sunset in Barcelona by Miquel Canet on 500px


----------



## Mind the gap_

maykies said:


> since when Madrid is ranked above Paris, Warsaw, Milan or even Rotterdam ?


He was talking in terms of the height of the buildings, not other criteria


----------



## Mind the gap_

Madrid

paseo de la Castellana by joaquin mainar marin, en Flickr


----------



## Spyrith

Mind the gap_ said:


> BENIDORM
> 
> 
> _11N3467 by Paco SJR, on Flickr
> 
> 20211031_144738 by stevedol, on Flickr
> 
> 20211031_144708-PANO by stevedol, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> By Sergio FF


Benidorm absolutely reminds me of Rio de Janeiro. I had to search for the town because I was so sure it was Rio.


----------



## Kadzman

Spyrith said:


> Benidorm absolutely reminds me of Rio de Janeiro. I had to search for the town because I was so sure it was Rio.


I thought it's more similar to Balneario Camboriu, south of Rio. Both are primarily resort towns, similar physical features and of course with typical architecture of highrise hotels and apartments fronting the beaches, both much taller than Rio.


----------



## IThomas

*MILANO*DARK








Alessandro Barberio








Alessandro Barberio




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=4285451238243284


----------



## Cujas

Mikiboz said:


> As of now, European cities with significant skyline, height wise (no antennas 😁😉)
> 1. Moscow
> 2. London/Frankfurt/Madrid
> 3. Paris/Warsaw
> 4. Rotterdam/Milano
> 
> As i wrote: as of now (Paris will upgrade significantly with The Link and Hekla in the next couple of years)


----------



## Mikiboz

Cujas said:


> View attachment 2373027


Why is stating the obvious a bait?


----------



## RokasLT

*Vilnius







*
Citynow | Facebook


----------



## Darryl

Mikiboz said:


> Why is stating the obvious a bait?


Some of the French forumers always lose their minds whenever any city is listed above Paris other than London or Moscow.


----------



## Mikiboz

Darryl said:


> Some of the French forumers always lose their minds whenever any city is listed above Paris other than London or Moscow.


I even wrote that it’s just for now 😂. With Hekla (220m) and Link (241m) they will add some nice height to La Defense.

Anyway…Munich Source
Not really much of a modern skyscraper Skyline due to a conservatism bordering on the paranoid but still nice. If they had continued their development after 2003/04 this would have been the one German city which could challenge Frankfurt. They have the money, the companies, the demand, the prestige. But won’t ever happen 😁🤷‍♂️.


----------



## werner10

What is the Munich Olympic Stadium been used for these days..?


----------



## Mikiboz

werner10 said:


> What is the Munich Olympic Stadium been used for these days..?


Mostly Open Air concerts.


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## redcode

*Istanbul*









Sunset by Prosto_Yanka on 500px









Near Bosforo by Andrew Zhukov on 500px* 








*
It was a slightly foggy day in the Bosphorus. by Zahid Sazak on 500px









İstanbul - Üsküdar ( Çamlıca Tepesi ) by Aydın Kiraz on 500px


----------



## Mikiboz

Istanbul is a strange one. From the sheer quantity it should be considered one of the top skylines of Europe (yeah yeah please spear me technicalities), even though the skyscrapers are relatively spread out in several clusters. But that’s not the real issue. The quality of buildings is very often so bad, it’s unbelievable. And if it’s not bad quality, the buildings are so tacky. Like that new observation tower. Who designs or more importantly, who approves such abominations? A real shame cause Istanbul has huge potential, could have become the Hongkong on the Bosporus. Ideally in a few years, after the corrupt AKP government, at least half of those buildings get knocked down (guess many have been built without going through the proper channels and based on bribes any way) and they start again.


----------



## hkskyline

*Frankfurt*

Frankfurt 14.11.2021 by Ralf Becker, on Flickr

Frankfurt 14.11.2021 by Ralf Becker, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Rotterdam*

Zr.Ms. Zeeleeuw Rotterdam by Gabriel Schouten de Jel, on Flickr

Zr.Ms. Zeeleeuw Rotterdam by Gabriel Schouten de Jel, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Lyon*









Un matin sur les hauteurs de Lyon, (France) by Patrick Martinez on 500px


----------



## anubis1234

Am I the only one here annoyed by spanish users? Really, if I had never seen the panorama of madrid, and had to judge it only on the basis of their statements here, I would say that it is a similar level to the Chicago skyline. It's nice that you have 4 high sticks on the outskirts of Madrid, it's nice that you have a lot of communist tall blocks in bendirom, but it's time to stop it, you need to know where is your place.

You can say to yourself that Madrt skyline is close to the skyline of London Moscow Warsaw Rotterdam or Frankfurt, you can also say that queen elisabeth is sexier than shakira but in fact when you see something like this, the only thing you can do is smile with pity and cringe on face. When you check their message history here, you will see festival of complexes, delusional things, groundless self-exaltation and crying that they don't have skyline and others have, it is especially noticeable that they are in pain because poor post-communist Warsaw has skyiline.

And it's time to stop writing about future projects of Madrid, for many years they have been using the narrative that madrid soon will be top skyline because they have many megaprojects that are about to start etc. and then nothing happens for years.


----------



## der muttt

^^^ Queen Elizabeth is sexier than Shakira.


----------



## willman87

anubis1234 said:


> Am I the only one here annoyed by spanish users here? Really, if I had never seen the panorama of madrid, and had to judge it only on the basis of their statements here, I would say that it is a similar level to the Chicago skyline. It's nice that you have 4 high sticks on the outskirts of Madrid, it's nice that you have a lot of communist high blocks in bendirom, but it's time to stop it, you need to know where is your place.
> 
> You can say to yourself that Madrt skyline is close to the skyline of London Moscow Warsaw Rotterdam or Frankfurt, you can also say that queen elisabeth is sexier than shakira but in fact when you see something like this, the only thing you can do is smile with pity and cringe on face. Really, when you check their massage history here, you will see festival of complexes, delusional things, groundless self-exaltation and crying that they don't have skyline and others have, it is especially noticeable that they are in pain because poor post-communist Warsaw have skyiline.
> 
> And it's time to stop writing about future projects of Madrid, for many years they have been using the narrative that madrid soon will be top skyline because they have many megaprojects that are about to start etc. and then nothing happens for years.


Once more of Madrid 4 sticks









Alberto Lunas


----------



## Mikiboz

anubis1234 said:


> Am I the only one here annoyed by spanish users here? Really, if I had never seen the panorama of madrid, and had to judge it only on the basis of their statements here, I would say that it is a similar level to the Chicago skyline. It's nice that you have 4 high sticks on the outskirts of Madrid, it's nice that you have a lot of communist high blocks in bendirom, but it's time to stop it, you need to know where is your place.
> 
> You can say to yourself that Madrt skyline is close to the skyline of London Moscow Warsaw Rotterdam or Frankfurt, you can also say that queen elisabeth is sexier than shakira but in fact when you see something like this, the only thing you can do is smile with pity and cringe on face. Really, when you check their massage history here, you will see festival of complexes, delusional things, groundless self-exaltation and crying that they don't have skyline and others have, it is especially noticeable that they are in pain because poor post-communist Warsaw have skyiline.
> 
> And it's time to stop writing about future projects of Madrid, for many years they have been using the narrative that madrid soon will be top skyline because they have many megaprojects that are about to start etc. and then nothing happens for years.


But this is also not correct. Madrid has 4 bonafide 230-250m roof height skyscraper in one cluster. That’s unique in Europe. And that’s the hardest part. What they would need would be 2-3 x 100-130m and 2-3 150-170m towers and Madrid could have the most impressive European cluster outside Moscow. And those towers are relatively easy to build. Add to that one (!) Supertall (300-320m roof height, not more) and they have the most impressive single cluster in Western Europe. 

I know. Those things have to be built first. But the potential is there. And as we can see on the pic by @willman87 it’s more often than not a matter of perspective.


----------



## коханець_хмарочосів

willman87 said:


> Once more of Madrid 4 sticks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alberto Lunas


The truth is: There's a reason why Madrid is so marginalised here in this thread and that reason is that it literally has a few tall sticks and the rest is just a matter of perspective. There is one or two Spanish users that treat it like it was comparable to big 5 (Moscow, London, Frankfurt, Warsaw, Paris - in random order, so don't argue) but in reality IT IS NOT. Density on the photo above basically shows all I'm talking about - few random tall sticks, some midrises spread across the city, photo taken at night to avoid showing what it looks like with more light, and good perspective. And about the Madrid's future - yeah maybe there are proposals or projects (and i keep reading about them for a few years at least now, nothing changed since then) for another towers but OTHER CITIES DON'T JUST WAIT, THEY CONSTANTLY BUILD SKYSCRAPERS in contrast to Madrid, which does nothing.

Don't get me wrong, it's good to be proud of your city, but let's stop being delusional and let's understand it's a matter of perspective, and you probably won't catch up with BIG5 anytime soon, but being in the TOP 10 in Europe is still cool and a reason to be proud. So chill.


----------



## jackwis

коханець_хмарочосів said:


> The truth is: There's a reason why Madrid is so marginalised here in this thread and that reason is that it literally has a few tall sticks and the rest is just a matter of perspective. There is one or two Spanish users that treat it like it was comparable to big 5 (Moscow, London, Frankfurt, Warsaw, Paris - in random order, so don't argue) but in reality IT IS NOT. Density on the photo above basically shows all I'm talking about - few random tall sticks, some midrises spread across the city, photo taken at night to avoid showing what it looks like with more light, and good perspective. And about the Madrid's future - yeah maybe there are proposals or projects (and i keep reading about them for a few years at least now, nothing changed since then) for another towers but OTHER CITIES DON'T JUST WAIT, THEY CONSTANTLY BUILD SKYSCRAPERS in contrast to Madrid, which does nothing.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, it's good to be proud of your city, but let's stop being delusional and let's understand it's a matter of perspective, and you probably won't catch up with BIG5 anytime soon, but being in the TOP 10 in Europe is still cool and a reason to be proud. So chill.


Agreed with everything mentioned here except that I would extend big5 to big6 and include Rotterdam which month after month creates bigger gap between big6 and the rest in Europe, it's incredible how quickly Rotterdam is catching up.

And regarding Madrid - yeah it's cool but nothing special. Hopefully we'll see something more in the future. But on the other hand - maybe there is simply not enough demand to build more tall buildings in the city.


----------



## Mikiboz

jackwis said:


> And regarding Madrid - yeah it's cool but nothing special.


See. This is what many here get wrong. The „4 big sticks“ ARE special! What Madrid is lacking are the not so special, relatively easy to approve, fast to build smaller sticks, see my previous post. Add those to that Cluster and let’s talk again. Torre Caleido was already added last year, the Gates of Europe are close by and so is the Torre Picasso. 

Of course other cities are not sleeping. But Madrid is also just one boom phase away to make good a lot of ground. And people here are sometimes delusional, there never is, was or will be a perpetual boom. Never. Lets go back 20 years and tell a Frankfurter or Parisian that London will overtake both cities in less than two decades like a Lamborghini. And both would have laughed. That was the time when Frankfurt had built, within 10 years the Messeturm (number one in Europe), the Westend Tower, the CoBa (number one in Europe) and the Main Tower. Plus various others in the 100-190m range. Talks were already of building the Millenium Tower with 365m! Top 10 in the world back then, construction permits were already given. Deutsche Bank wanted to build a new HQ 230-250m (where Four is now under construction), plans were finished to build the CBT (which happens now, 20 years later!).

What I want to say? Things can change very fast, no boom is perpetual and maybe in 20 years Madrid will blow everyone out of the water .


----------



## jackwis

Mikiboz said:


> See. This is what many here get wrong. The „4 big sticks“ ARE special! What Madrid is lacking are the not so special, relatively easy to approve, fast to build smaller sticks, see my previous post. Add those to that Cluster and let’s talk again. Torre Caleido was already added last year, the Gates of Europe are close by and so is the Torre Picasso.
> 
> Of course other cities are not sleeping. But Madrid is also just one boom phase away to make good a lot of ground. And people here are sometimes delusional, there never is, was or will be a perpetual boom. Never. Lets go back 20 years and tell a Frankfurter or Parisian that London will overtake both cities in less than two decades like a Lamborghini. And both would have laughed. That was the time when Frankfurt had built, within 10 years the Messeturm (number one in Europe), the Westend Tower, the CoBa (number one in Europe) and the Main Tower. Plus various others in the 100-190m range. Talks were already of building the Millenium Tower with 365m! Top 10 in the world back then, construction permits were already given. Deutsche Bank wanted to build a new HQ 230-250m (where Four is now under construction), plans were finished to build the CBT (which happens now, 20 years later!).
> 
> What I want to say? Things can change very fast, no boom is perpetual and maybe in 20 years Madrid will blow everyone out of the water .


Of course I'm not saying it will never happen, I would love to see Madrid fighting with biggest competitors, every such competition for a skyscraper lovers like us should be incredibly fascinating. Maybe you're right - 4 sticks are special in their own way (in Europe), but as this forum shows, it's also nothing spectacular and easily forgettable. To me personally - more ~100-200m towers with good density is much more impressive than just few taller. However, Madrid might have potential to build more (but economic potential might be a barrier) and let's just keep our fingers crossed for spaniards.


----------



## indaco1

Mikiboz said:


> ..What they would need would be 2-3 x 100-130m and 2-3 150-170m towers.... Add to that one (!) Supertall (300-320m roof height, not more) and they have the most impressive single cluster in Western Europe.


You'll have an impressive single cluster adding this stuff to any place.


----------



## gstark0

DEL


----------



## willman87

The pic I post was simply a response to the discomfort @anubis1234.
What exactly do you get annoyed? why do you think we are all self-conscious? How can you generalize like this?
There are also seen self-conscious Polish people in this thread, and that is not why we put everyone in the same umbrella. If you don't like Madrid or Benidorm ir Barcelona photos, perfect, just ignore them.


----------



## gstark0

DEL


----------



## indaco1

A couple of skylines that could improve a lot adding just a single tall tower are La Défense and, at a lower level, Naples.


----------



## Quicksilver

Walk around sunny London yesterday:

London 18-11 by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr

London 18-11 by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr

London 18-11 by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr

London 18-11 by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr


----------



## anubis1234

willman87 said:


> The pic I post was simply a response to the discomfort @anubis1234.
> What exactly do you get annoyed? why do you think we are all self-conscious? How can you generalize like this?
> There are also seen self-conscious Polish people in this thread, and that is not why we put everyone in the same umbrella. If you don't like the perfect Madrid or Benidorm photos, perfect, just ignore them.


 I have nothing against Madrid pics, I wish Madrid skyline all the best, these 4 sticks are world class. I just have somethig against when somone say for example Madrid is close to the top 5 or other delusional sh*t. I just hate delusional behavior, lies and behavior that some spanish users show us here. Give me more Madrid skyline pics.


----------



## New Défense

indaco1 said:


> A couple of skylines that could improve a lot adding just a single tall tower are La Défense and, at a lower level, Naples.


be patient they are coming, plus they won't cheat with antennas/spires


----------



## Mikiboz

New Défense said:


> be patient they are coming, plus they won't cheat with antennas/spires
> View attachment 2381269


What is a REALISTIC date for the Hermitage Towers to be finished? I read 2027 but that seems unlikely.


----------



## New Défense

Mikiboz said:


> What is a REALISTIC date for the Hermitage Towers to be finished? I read 2027 but that seems unlikely.


It's the official one for the moment and it seems good, as far as we know, destruction of the existing buildings and preparation of the land from 2022 to 2024 and construction from 2025 (more or less when the link is completed) until 2027


----------



## gstark0

New Défense said:


> be patient they are coming, plus they won't cheat with antennas/spires
> View attachment 2381269


Why can’t one of the towers be on the left? They look ugly af and ruin the harmony and symmetry of the skyline imho.


----------



## redcode

*Lyon*









Lyon by nigth by Hans Mourette on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Milan*









BlueMoon by Diego Tortini on 500px









Skyline by Fabio Pellegrini on 500px









City Life, Milano by raffge on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Canary Wharf*





Source : Joe Hayhurst
from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*





Source :  Tanunge from 500px


----------



## Cujas

gstark0 said:


> Why can’t one of the towers be on the left? They look ugly af and ruin the harmony and symmetry of the skyline imho.


It's personal opinion. If find them very beautifull and classy. What can a world-class city like Paris may expect better than two world-class twin towers (323 tall without spin) designed by a world-class architect (sir Norman Foster)?

Anyway, symmetry is not what we are we looking for in a skyline. LD is not Versailles.


----------



## hkskyline

*Vilnius*

0K6A6791 by Seitumer Curlu, on Flickr

0K6A6603 by Seitumer Curlu, on Flickr


----------



## gstark0

Cujas said:


> It's personal opinion. If find them very beautifull and classy. What can a world-class city like Paris may expect better than two world-class twin towers (323 tall without spin) designed by a world-class architect (sir Norman Foster)?


Okay, I accept your opinion. To me name of the architect doesn’t matter that much, imho it’s still ruining the perspective with the arc which was wonderful before.


----------



## werner10

On aika vähän Rotterdamia viihteen ja hauskanpidon vuoksi ...








by @Cecylia95662356 on Twitter












by @VLW_Joost on Twitter












by @padders123 on Twitter













by @Rutger_76 on Twitter












by @Cecylia95662356 on Twitter


----------



## madmax1982

gstark0 said:


> Why can’t one of the towers be on the left?


That’s a true question ? 😂


----------



## Wade Lyonson

New Défense said:


> be patient they are coming, plus they won't cheat with antennas/spires
> View attachment 2381269


Regarding skyscrapers in France, patience is the right word.


----------



## Quicksilver

Manchester:










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461643944459223040









By Pendlebury78









IAmOlimpia 










By jrb


----------



## gstark0

madmax1982 said:


> That’s a true question ? 😂


Rhetorical.


----------



## madmax1982

Ridiculous.


----------



## jackwis

Cujas said:


> What can a world-class city like Paris may expect better than two world-class twin towers (323 tall without spin) designed by a world-class architect (sir Norman Foster)?


Architect doesn't matter in many cases, Varso was also designed by Norman Foster yet people can love it or hate it. Same goes for Hermitage Towers or whatever it's called.


----------



## KlausDiggy

Mikiboz said:


> Istanbul is a strange one. From the sheer quantity it should be considered one of the top skylines of Europe (yeah yeah please spear me technicalities), even though the skyscrapers are relatively spread out in several clusters. But that’s not the real issue. The quality of buildings is very often so bad, it’s unbelievable. And if it’s not bad quality, the buildings are so tacky. Like that new observation tower. Who designs or more importantly, who approves such abominations? A real shame cause Istanbul has huge potential, could have become the Hongkong on the Bosporus. Ideally in a few years, after the corrupt AKP government, at least half of those buildings get knocked down (guess many have been built without going through the proper channels and based on bribes any way) and they start again.


I just say Aire Tower and Bonn XD


----------



## PiotrWysocki

*warsaw by me*


----------



## Ares2018

[QUOTE = "anubis1234, publicación: 176152558, miembro: 1485174"]
¿Soy el único aquí molesto por los usuarios españoles? Realmente, si nunca hubiera visto el panorama de madrid, y tuviera que juzgarlo solo por sus declaraciones aquí, diría que es un nivel similar al skyline de Chicago. Es bueno que tengas 4 palos altos en las afueras de Madrid, es bueno que tengas muchos bloques altos comunistas en Bendirom, pero es hora de parar, necesitas saber dónde está tu sitio.

Puedes decirte a ti mismo que Madrt skyline está cerca del skyline de Londres Moscú Varsovia Rotterdam o Frankfurt, también puedes decir que la reina elisabeth es más sexy que shakira pero de hecho cuando ves algo como esto, lo único que puedes hacer es sonreír. con piedad y encogimiento en la cara. Cuando revise su historial de mensajes aquí, verá un festival de complejos, cosas delirantes, autoexaltación infundada y llanto de que no tienen horizonte y otros sí, es especialmente notable que están sufriendo porque la pobre Varsovia poscomunista. tiene skyiline.

Y es hora de dejar de escribir sobre proyectos futuros de Madrid, desde hace muchos años se viene usando la narrativa de que madrid pronto será top skyline porque tienen muchos megaproyectos que están por empezar etc. y luego no pasa nada durante años.
[/CITA]



anubis1234 said:


> Am I the only one here annoyed by spanish users? Really, if I had never seen the panorama of madrid, and had to judge it only on the basis of their statements here, I would say that it is a similar level to the Chicago skyline. It's nice that you have 4 high sticks on the outskirts of Madrid, it's nice that you have a lot of communist tall blocks in bendirom, but it's time to stop it, you need to know where is your place.
> 
> You can say to yourself that Madrt skyline is close to the skyline of London Moscow Warsaw Rotterdam or Frankfurt, you can also say that queen elisabeth is sexier than shakira but in fact when you see something like this, the only thing you can do is smile with pity and cringe on face. When you check their message history here, you will see festival of complexes, delusional things, groundless self-exaltation and crying that they don't have skyline and others have, it is especially noticeable that they are in pain because poor post-communist Warsaw has skyiline.
> 
> And it's time to stop writing about future projects of Madrid, for many years they have been using the narrative that madrid soon will be top skyline because they have many megaprojects that are about to start etc. and then nothing happens for years.


Since today we are more sincere, I will say that Warsaw has a cluster with a design that looks like the 80s ... and what to say about the super tower with that ridiculous antenna that boasts supertall ... quantity is not always better than quality. ..not to mention how that area is seen at street level. The top ones are Moscow London and Paris ... and all the others are attempts to be something similar but with a lot of perspective depending on where the photo is taken ... including Madrid. Sorry to be cruelly sincere ... it's just my opinion.


----------



## redcode

*Berlin*









Amazing aerial panoramic night shot of city centre. Illuminated by 21Aerials on 500px









Fly High by Yannik Lenz on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Bratislava*









Bratislavský Manhattan by 🇨🇿 Ondřej Barac 🇧🇦 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Düsseldorf*









Düsseldorf Medienhafen by Sven Gauditz on 500px









Dusseldorf High Noon by Joe Willems on 500px









Habor Panorama by Gregor Schuhmacher on 500px


----------



## ectorz52

Ares2018 said:


> [QUOTE = "anubis1234, publicación: 176152558, miembro: 1485174"]
> ¿Soy el único aquí molesto por los usuarios españoles? Realmente, si nunca hubiera visto el panorama de madrid, y tuviera que juzgarlo solo por sus declaraciones aquí, diría que es un nivel similar al skyline de Chicago. Es bueno que tengas 4 palos altos en las afueras de Madrid, es bueno que tengas muchos bloques altos comunistas en Bendirom, pero es hora de parar, necesitas saber dónde está tu sitio.
> 
> Puedes decirte a ti mismo que Madrt skyline está cerca del skyline de Londres Moscú Varsovia Rotterdam o Frankfurt, también puedes decir que la reina elisabeth es más sexy que shakira pero de hecho cuando ves algo como esto, lo único que puedes hacer es sonreír. con piedad y encogimiento en la cara. Cuando revise su historial de mensajes aquí, verá un festival de complejos, cosas delirantes, autoexaltación infundada y llanto de que no tienen horizonte y otros sí, es especialmente notable que están sufriendo porque la pobre Varsovia poscomunista. tiene skyiline.
> 
> Y es hora de dejar de escribir sobre proyectos futuros de Madrid, desde hace muchos años se viene usando la narrativa de que madrid pronto será top skyline porque tienen muchos megaproyectos que están por empezar etc. y luego no pasa nada durante años.
> [/CITA]
> 
> 
> Since today we are more sincere, I will say that Warsaw has a cluster with a design that looks like the 80s ... and what to say about the super tower with that ridiculous antenna that boasts supertall ... quantity is not always better than quality. ..not to mention how that area is seen at street level. The top ones are Moscow London and Paris ... and all the others are attempts to be something similar but with a lot of perspective depending on where the photo is taken ... including Madrid. Sorry to be cruelly sincere ... it's just my opinion.


Ouch !!!


----------



## Mikiboz

Ares2018 said:


> The top ones are Moscow London and Paris ... and all the others are attempts to be something similar but with a lot of perspective depending on where the photo is taken ...


I don’t want to intermingle with that interesting discussion but we follow no one, we are OG. Greetings from Frankfurt.


----------



## IThomas

M I L A N O










world_walkzers














Barbara Velluci








Paolo Marchesi














Elena Galimberti








Dimitar Harizanov









Dimitar Harizanov








Dimitar Harizanov

^^^​Last pic. The crossroad on the left is going to change with new two projects U/C-Prep:



>


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

Ares2018 said:


> Since today we are more sincere, I will say that Warsaw has a cluster with a design that looks like the 80s ...


Most of us will happily sit here taking s##t about our hometowns or countries, but I'm going to have to draw the line at criticism of 80s style skylines or hairstyles.


----------



## gstark0

Ares2018 said:


> not to mention how that area is seen at street level. The top ones are Moscow


;-;



Ares2018 said:


> including Madrid. Sorry to be cruelly sincere ... it's just my opinion.


;-;

These are just indications to ignore your opinion since you clearly don't know what you're talking about. Madrid is the best of the best, let's stick to that. End of topic.


----------



## anubis1234

He's living in his own imaginary world, it's not even worth answering him.


----------



## altabsel

Ares2018 said:


> at street level. The top ones are Moscow


I don't think I read something funnier today. MIBC top at street level? Seen as a whole skyline sure, but no freaking way it's the TOP in Europe from street level but it's getting better for sure.


----------



## Kyonexe

altabsel said:


> I don't think I read something funnier today. MIBC top at street level? Seen as a whole skyline sure, but no freaking way it's the TOP in Europe from street level but it's getting better for sure.


these are two different sentenses. what he meant is that moscow london and paris are the best in terms of skylines. (in his opinion ofc).


----------



## Mikiboz

Kyonexe said:


> these are two different sentenses. what he meant is that moscow london and paris are the best in terms of skylines. (in his opinion ofc).


That’s ok but he also claimed that all others follow their model or whatever. Which obviously is not true for Frankfurt. But I don’t wonder as FFM seldom gets the respect it deserves as Europe’s OG modern style skyscraper city. I guess it’s a question of the average age in this thread.


----------



## Dareko

I mean one of the clusters in Warsaw might look like its from 80s because some of the towers are pretty old but why is that bad tho? Plus they are being constantly covered by new skyscrapers..


----------



## gstark0

^ Let's not forget that Warsaw has at least 3 different clusters that aren't necessarily seen on all the photos posted here, and especially the Wola district was literally built idk like 5-6 years ago? With most recent towers completed 1 year ago. And very first tall skyscrapers in Warsaw (apart from PKiN) were built throughout 70s and 80s so the skyline has both "old" and modern charm, with more modern 21st architecture obviously.


----------



## Mind the gap_

Madrid 4 sticks area:


bY marioo_ab

Azca area:

torrepicasso3 copia by juances, On Flickr



By JSAL1957


----------



## коханець_хмарочосів

Madrid is nice niche skyline that may become good in 10+ years if they can get more economic significance in the region (or maybe go for apartment towers instead of office) but I prefer Milan or Rotterdam now because more density


----------



## коханець_хмарочосів

MOSCOW
Контрасты by Bartu Küçükçağlayan, on Flickr


----------



## gstark0




----------



## Dareko

2 towers that are being built right now.


----------



## hkskyline

*Barcelona*

Barcelona desde los búnquers y entre pinos ... by Miguel De Rivas Pie, on Flickr

Vista de Barcelona desde los búnkers. Noviembre 21. by Miguel De Rivas Pie, on Flickr


----------



## Mikiboz

Say hello to the newest (and most ugly) member of Frankfurt‘s skyscraper family. It is ONE ugly mf but at least it works quite well as place filler. More interestingly, to the left of the tower, where currently is a container village, this is the site for the upcoming Millennium Tower. As you can see, we could basically start digging on Monday .








source: webcam 20.11.2021


----------



## Dareko

kinda eye soring :l


----------



## Mikiboz

Dareko said:


> kinda eye soring :l


They should call it the Hypnotizer 😂🤷‍♂️. Well we Frankfurter we all hate it but as I said at least it’s good for skyline density 🙈.


----------



## Mikiboz

And as it’s ONE redeeming factor: it has an open-air skybar on top with view on all the other awesome towers 😁.


----------



## KlausDiggy

Let's look back at what could have been built there. 








Jean Nouvel


----------



## Mikiboz

KlausDiggy said:


> Let's look back at what could have been built there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jean Nouvel


This is what I have been telling you all…enjoy it while it lasts. The original Nouvel Concept was from 2000 or 2001 IIRC. Same as the original CBT design, the original 365m MT, the 250m DB Max. The sky was the limit for Frankfurt when the new millennium dawned upon us. Then the dotcom bubble burst and that was that…


----------



## gstark0

Mikiboz said:


> Say hello to the newest (and most ugly) member of Frankfurt‘s skyscraper family. It is ONE ugly mf but at least it works quite well as place filler. More interestingly, to the left of the tower, where currently is a container village, this is the site for the upcoming Millennium Tower. As you can see, we could basically start digging on Monday .
> View attachment 2385543
> 
> source: webcam 20.11.2021


I like it 😅


----------



## marcobruls

Mikiboz said:


> Say hello to the newest (and most ugly) member of Frankfurt‘s skyscraper family. It is ONE ugly mf but at least it works quite well as place filler. More interestingly, to the left of the tower, where currently is a container village, this is the site for the upcoming Millennium Tower. As you can see, we could basically start digging on Monday .
> source: webcam 20.11.2021


I dont know whats worse that building or still planning to name a new tower "millennium tower" in 2021. 

The building is not THAT bad; 5 or 6 out of 10 on a sunny day.


----------



## redcode

*Moscow*

Moscow by On Neon, sur Flickr









Untitled by Anastasia Mazureva on 500px


----------



## The_Photographer

Russian pentagon


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw








by Krzysiek_gie
















by Redhatt


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Leeds:*

Leeds Skyline by George Stamets, on Flickr


Leeds Skyline by George Stamets, on Flickr


Leeds Skyline by George Stamets, on Flickr


Leeds Skyline by George Stamets, on Flickr


Leeds Skyline by George Stamets, on Flickr


Leeds Skyline by George Stamets, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Birmingham:*

Horizons by Martin Hartland, on Flickr


----------



## Ares2018

gstark0 said:


> View attachment 2384861
> View attachment 2384860
> View attachment 2384863


Green glass in Warsaw has run out ... a bit of humor ... Warsaw has a lot of merit and is doing well.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Copenhagen:*








Cityscape in misty sunrise by Walter Hannemann on 500px.com


----------



## IThomas

*G E N O V A *








Andrea Facco









Matteo D'Angeli








Matteo D'Angeli








Matteo D'Angeli









Andrea Facco








Matteo D'Angeli​


----------



## ostermann

DEL


----------



## werner10

Due to height restrictions Amsterdam will never be a serious contender on a European level... this is just it:








by @Bache












20211030 open dag in zuidas [andrejan douwes]183 by Amsterdam Zuidas, sur Flickr












DSC00315 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, sur Flickr











DSC00323 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, sur Flickr


----------



## Dareko

Good, leave towers to Rotterdam. Amsterdam should stay how it is imo


----------



## redcode

*Manchester*

Autumn Manchester Skyline by Ant_H., sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Milan*









Sunrise in Milan by Andrea Bariselli on 500px


----------



## Mikiboz

redcode said:


> I can't wait to see all 4 on the skyline. So far only T4 is visible from afar. I'm particularly excited about T1


They show a really good tempo. Finished the base plate end of April and started the building construction with 4 basement floors…if they can keep up (meaning no material shortages) the towers should be topped out by the end of 2022 . And this year ain’t over yet. Weather conditions are actually ok, so they will continue for almost a month before the Christmas/New Year break . 

And the really cool thing is that so many projects are finally getting kicked off, meaning enough construction porn for us nerds the upcoming 6-8 years 😂.


----------



## jchk

Some photos of *Vilnius*'s skyline I took yesterday and today:


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam








by @ozd_czsk on Twitter











by @Apollo13 











By @cbbarnhem on Twitter












Source: Nathalie de Winter on Twitter












By @JurDrone on Twitter


----------



## madmax1982

La Défense this morning


----------



## curiouslat11

A last appreciation about Madrid. It is not fair to say that Madrid is asleep. The four sticks are 5 now, Caleido Tower has been finished recently as we can see in the pics of the last 2 months, and has 181m. Besides, 2 new residential towers (Skyline Towers, 100m each) are been built right now, and 2 another new residential towers (AXA Towers, 100m each too) are been prepared to be built next year. Finally, other 100m office tower (Adequa Tower) will be built between 2022 and 2023, and the firsts Madrid Nuevo Norte skyscrapper projects could arrive in 2024. 

In the worst case will be 6 towers above 100m in 3-4 years, other projects above 100m are advanced but not confirmed. It is not all the impressive that will be Madrid Nuevo Norte, OK, but let's be fair, Madrid is not asleep at all.


----------



## IThomas

M I L A N O








Alberto Fanelli

Laurent Dequick








Paolo Marchesi








Dimitar Harizanov








Dimitar Harizanov








Paolo Marchesi








Obliot








icepick








Davide Galloni​


----------



## redcode

*Moscow*

Russia. Moscow. The Kremlin at midnight. by Yuri Degtyarev, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

Canary Wharf, London, UK by CamelKW, on Flickr

Canary Wharf, London, UK by CamelKW, on Flickr

Canary Wharf, London, UK by CamelKW, on Flickr

Canary Wharf, London, UK by CamelKW, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

View from the tower of Liverpool Cathedral November 2021 by Phil Longfoot Photography, on Flickr

View from the tower of Liverpool Cathedral November 2021 by Phil Longfoot Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PiotrWysocki

Warsaw by me


----------



## redcode

*Vienna*

Aufgewühlte Donau in Wien by Michael Dittrich, sur Flickr


----------



## Mikiboz

For those of you interested, a nice and quick and brandnew drone video of the Four construction site. It’s quite awesome .


----------



## Darryl

I'm dizzy after watching that lol


----------



## Kadzman

Mikiboz said:


> For those of you interested, a nice and quick and brandnew drone video of the Four construction site. It’s quite awesome .


Interesting style of shooting but I feel like I was on small boat on a choppy sea..🤢


----------



## Mikiboz

Kadzman said:


> Interesting style of shooting but I feel like I was on small boat on a choppy sea..🤢


I guess I should add a disclaimer 😂🤷‍♂️.


----------



## madmax1982

La Défense from the subway









and during the walk


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw at night








by Mr_fly_guy_one /ig


----------



## Mikiboz

Hey friends, another nice and short and brand new drone video, mostly from the (smaller yet developping) Messe Cluster.
This time no risk of health hazards 😂. Please enjoy.


----------



## hkskyline

*Canary Wharf*

O2 Arena and Emirates Air Line cable car, London by CamelKW, on Flickr

O2 Arena and Emirates Air Line cable car, London by CamelKW, on Flickr


----------



## The_Photographer

Warsaw

source
by Kaja 凯娅 
Youtube (What is like to live in Warsaw) 05:55


----------



## redcode

*Gothenburg*









Last light by Andreas Persson on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Moscow*









москва-сити Панорама by Alexsandr Shurpakov on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Frankfurt *





Source :  Chloé Fersing from 500px





Source :  Kürsat Sahin from 500px


----------



## jajopajox

SLOVAKIA - Bratislava
Source


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

Canary Wharf from Addington Hills by Roy Reed, on Flickr

The City from Addington Hills by Roy Reed, on Flickr


----------



## seb.a

*PARIS








































*


----------



## Quicksilver

From 
*Dorsett City is at Dorsett City*


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam








by @TimoPB on Twitter











by @Nycae













Source: www.facebook.com/dezalmhaven/photos/a.2385234401708668/3119308951634539


----------



## redcode

*Manchester*

Foggy Manchester Skyline by Rowan Walsh, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Canary Wharf*

Greenwich Naval Hospital and Canary Wharf by Jon Easter, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Warsaw*

Warsaw. Palace of Culture by Stephen Morgan, on Flickr


----------



## Mikiboz

Quicksilver said:


> View attachment 2412194
> 
> 
> From
> *Dorsett City is at Dorsett City*


That’s a really nice one . I prefer the city cluster in LDN very much. Has a quirky, vibrant atmosphere with a lot of structure. 



mlody89 said:


> Warsaw
> View attachment 2412463


Also nice, a bit of film noir feeling . 



werner10 said:


> Rotterdam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by @TimoPB on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by @Nycae
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: www.facebook.com/dezalmhaven/photos/a.2385234401708668/3119308951634539


Rotterdam great as always. I really like the waterfront and the almost organic symbiosis between harbor and city. One can tell (same as with Hamburg or Antwerpen) that these structures have grown over centuries. Liverpool was similar though the harbor as such is mostly gone, unfortunately.


----------



## Mikiboz

Some Christmas market impressions from Frankfurt yesterday evening (we are lucky ours is still open). Pics by me.


----------



## hkskyline

*London *










Source : Twitter @ jasonhawkesphot


----------



## The_Photographer

Warsaw - 21 Aerials 
temporary photo upload


----------



## redcode

*Benidorm*









Benidorm Views by Angel Garcia on 500px


----------



## The_Photographer

Frankfurt - 21 Aerials


----------



## redcode

*Barcelona*

Heaven spotlight by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr

Sphere emerging from among the clouds by Joan López i Casanoves, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*









Park City by Jon Herbert on 500px


----------



## Mikiboz

The_Photographer said:


> Warsaw - 21 Aerials
> temporary photo upload


ESB vibes in Masowia


----------



## KlausDiggy

Ah no


----------



## The_Photographer

Mikiboz said:


> ESB vibes in Masowia


What is ESB ?


----------



## Mikiboz

The_Photographer said:


> What is ESB ?


Empire State Building


----------



## CikaPera

Belgrade, by user drstrangelove_


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*









Night Skyline by Marc Ollivier on 500px

Downtown Frankfurt - November 2021 by Fenchel &amp; Janisch, sur Flickr









Drone panorama over the Frankfurt skyline taken from the south during by Stephan Langhans on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan

*The Hague:*

Cloudy The Hague by Irene Ruysch, on Flickr


----------



## werner10

And Rotterdam...








@CruisePortRTM on Twitter












Rotterdam by night by Mark Beyer on Flickr












by @Cecylia95662356 on Twitter












by @HansReneHarts on Twitter











by @DeZalmhaven on Twitter


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*

Greenwich Park view by Anna Heath, on Flickr


Greenwich Park view by Anna Heath, on Flickr


Greenwich Park view by Anna Heath, on Flickr


----------



## Mikiboz

FFM - Here is a nice photo of Benikon1, taken from a slightly south-easterly direction. What I find exciting about the photo: the gap between the CoBa and the Opern Turm will be completely closed by FOUR from this perspective (recognizable by the cranes as markers of the future towers). Especially from this (southern) perspective, Four will upgrade the skyline incredibly, both in terms of “grandiosity” and overall harmony. In a year around the same time we will be able to admire it almost in full splendor.


----------



## Dareko

So jealous of cities with great skylines and mountains in the background. It looks magically


----------



## HaagseHoogbouw

The Hague sunrise
DSC00798 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## plexide

Infrastructure La Defense from street level is ugly


----------



## Mikiboz

Dareko said:


> So jealous of cities with great skylines and mountains in the background. It looks magically


Yeah the whole Upper Rhine Plain or Rhine Rift Valley (of which the Main Valley with Frankfurt is the Northeastern end), from Basel in the South to the Taunus Mountains in the North is gorgeous. It‘s surrounded by mountain ranges on all sides, albeit not that high as the Rift Valley is quite old. In the South the Vosges and Schwarzwald reach up to 1500m while in the North the Feldberg is the highest mountain at roughly 900m. But the plain is just at around 80-120m, so you still get nice panoramic views.
So many historical cities and sites here, the Upper Middle Rhine and Moselle valleys (UNESCO heritage) close by and Main Franconia. Plus very good Riesling wines . Really worth a visit.


----------



## Bartek78

The_Photographer said:


> What is ESB ?


Empire Strikes Back


----------



## IThomas

M I L A N O








Andrea Cherchi








Dimitar Harizanov









Paolo Marchesi


















Dimitar Harizanov








Andrea Cherchi​


----------



## Wade Lyonson

Dareko said:


> So jealous of cities with great skylines and mountains in the background. It looks magically


Mountains like this?


----------



## Tyron

Or this one? 


Photo composition by *dronestagram/Oliver Krautscheid*













Frankfurt: Japanische Verhältnisse bei der EZB | Dronestagram







dronestagram.de


----------



## Altin vrella

Prishtina❤🇽🇰


----------



## jchk

*Riga *yesterday:
















*Tallinn *today:


----------



## redcode

*London*









Autumn in London by Peter Fenech on 500px









London Hues by Jon Herbert on 500px


----------



## Pitchoune

A view of Brussels West towards the South,
with in the background a 302m high telecommunication tower ; the tallest construction in Belgium,
and in the foreground the Art Deco Basilica of Koekelberg, according to some the 6th largest church in the world:








(source)


----------



## Wade Lyonson

Tyron said:


> Or this one?
> 
> 
> Photo composition by *dronestagram/Oliver Krautscheid*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankfurt: Japanische Verhältnisse bei der EZB | Dronestagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dronestagram.de


Its a fake, isn't real!
Mount Fuji is not in Germany.

Mount Blanc the top of Europe is in France and visible from Lyon.
Here we put real photos, i do not see the point of posting a fake.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Skopje

DSC07096 by Inge Colijn, on Flickr


----------



## The_Photographer

nearest navy federal


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

London skyline by Alun Williams, on Flickr

London skyline by Alun Williams, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Frankfurt*

IMG_3737 by Aldoe Raine, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Rotterdam*

IMG_8885 by Marco Derksen, on Flickr

IMG_8858 by Marco Derksen, on Flickr

IMG_8849 by Marco Derksen, on Flickr


----------



## Peter Skawinsky

The_Photographer said:


> nearest navy federal


This photo shows how much space is still available for skyscrapers to invest in Warsaw city core. Great potential. Right now the field for marches, parades and concerts in the middle of the city. This is anyway unused, unplanned space around the Palace of Culture and Science. It is somehow intriguing 🤔


----------



## fadeout

This square is called "Stalin's Curse" Over a dozen plots belong to private owners, and a small part on which something will be built belongs to the city of Warsaw, where a museum of modern art is currently being built.


----------



## Peter Skawinsky

This is the situation that makes Warsaw not the best modern European skylines. I hope that it will finally stop being called "Stalin's Curse" and stop to be that very sensitive tissue for any investment. Just someday, when new investments enter there, this city will start to be a serious competition for Europe.


----------



## redcode

*The Hague*

skyline by Semi S, sur Flickr


----------



## SASH

ROTTERDAM










Photo source: Rotterdam | Havenkwartier | 55m | UC


----------



## Cujas

Wade Lyonson said:


> Its a fake, isn't real!
> Mount Fuji is not in Germany.


Thank you captain obvious!


----------



## marcobruls

Sensitive tissues and stalin...eww...


----------



## New Défense

It's been a while since we had a nice picture of Warsaw horizontally with all the towers, like on the wikipedia page but with the finished warsaw tower, I can order you Polish forumers friends ?


----------



## The_Photographer

Peter Skawinsky said:


> This photo shows how much space is still available for skyscrapers to invest in Warsaw city core. Great potential. Right now the field for marches, parades and concerts in the middle of the city. This is anyway unused, unplanned space around the Palace of Culture and Science. It is somehow intriguing 🤔


Don't get fooled by wide angle lens.
But yeah there is some space to be filled but only in the circles the straight line indicate underground railway (not metro) so sure in those circles they can build. Just don't get fooled by wide angle lens used to take this picture because it does look like the empty space around the Palace is huge. They are already building the museum of art on the north side of the post soviet parade square not visible on pic.


----------



## Peter Skawinsky

New Défense said:


> It's been a while since we had a nice picture of Warsaw horizontally with all the towers, like on the wikipedia page but with the finished warsaw tower, I can order you Polish forumers friends ?


You can take great photos in a very bad urban city with the best camera, but you can also spoil a beautiful city by taking pictures of it from a frog's perspective for example.
All of this does not matter so much for the actual layout of the buildings.
Best Modern European Skyline has well-arranged plans, the height gradation of the towers, nice viewing axes and functional squares. All this can be seen from the human and drone level together having the background of good surroundings, i.e. suburbs and backgrounds such as mountains, seas, lakes ... etc.



The_Photographer said:


> Don't get fooled by wide angle lens.
> But yeah there is some space to be filled but only in the circles the straight line indicate underground railway (not metro) so sure in those circles they can build. Just don't get fooled by wide angle lens used to take this picture because it does look like the empty space around the Palace is huge. They are already building the museum of art on the north side not visible on pic.


I wrote above about this, how easy it is to spoil the image of the city with a bad photo. Unfortunately, the reality is as shown by the different approaches, the good and the bad. Empty place around the Palace of Culture and Science cannot be justified. It is waiting to be solved.
















Plac Defilad w Warszawie – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia







pl.wikipedia.org




This is an architectural and urban chaos and we need to plan squares, streets and skyscrapers there. There is a place for this. Not for jogging around the great Stalin's tower. It's useless.


----------



## fatih girgin

İzmir

















@İzmir reddit


----------



## redcode

*Rotterdam*

Rotterdam Skyline by Ron van Zeeland, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

South of the River by Jo Shaw, on Flickr

South of the River by Jo Shaw, on Flickr


----------



## Roquentin

Some stills from Jason Hawkes' latest London video. I don't think these specific shots have been posted before, but I know a lot of his stuff gets shared on here so apologies if they have been.


----------



## vincent1746

Paris la Défense - By Night :


















































Vincent Montcuit


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

*Vienna*​*











































*
Pictures by myself.


----------



## ElViejoReino

*MADRID







*
iStock/Marta Fernández


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw

































Wroclaw


----------



## lenin

Lodz:


















Arecki Photo Video


Arecki Photo Video, Łódź. Отметки "Нравится": 15 092 · Обсуждают: 3 996. Z głową w chmurach czyli świat z drona :) a czasem i coś z dołu się trafi. Zobacz świat moim okiem.




www.facebook.com


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*

Best things to do in Frankfurt. by Petra Wendeler, sur Flickr


----------



## Darryl

Gosh Frankfurt is lucky to have the Four project under construction. Four towers at once! And all different heights, joining an already varied height skyline. Will be so impactful in one swoop. One of the many things I admire about this skyline in particular is its diversity in height (and also facade color/material). Something I think some other European skylines lack (La Defense in particular). 

Just giving my opinion on "Modern European Skylines". No need to jump all over me, Parisians. I love Paris, have been multiple times, and find it to be a better city overall than Frankfurt (who wouldn't, it simply is), but Frankfurt has it beat in the "modern European skyline" department in my opinion. Sorry


----------



## Darryl

Yes you can talk numbers and stats, but I'm talking about overall aesthetics.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Frankfurt:*

Skyline (retro) by Thorodd_, on Flickr


----------



## madmax1982

Paris
pics by Hines


----------



## redcode

*Moscow*

The last rays of the sun by On Neon, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Frankfurt*

Frankfurt City - December 2021 by Fenchel &amp; Janisch, on Flickr

Frankfurt City - December 2021 by Fenchel &amp; Janisch, on Flickr


----------



## The_Photographer

Darryl said:


> Gosh Frankfurt is lucky to have the Four project under construction. Four towers at once! And all different heights, joining an already varied height skyline. Will be so impactful in one swoop. One of the many things I admire about this skyline in particular is its diversity in height (and also facade color/material). Something I think some other European skylines lack (La Defense in particular).
> 
> Just giving my opinion on "Modern European Skylines". No need to jump all over me, Parisians. I love Paris, have been multiple times, and find it to be a better city overall than Frankfurt (who wouldn't, it simply is), but Frankfurt has it beat in the "modern European skyline" department in my opinion. Sorry


Yeah Frankfurt is getting back on track. I would say after 4 completed I would place Frankfurt no 3 in Europe slightly behind London and probably a bit better than Paris but lets see in a year.


----------



## fatih girgin

İzmir 

















@izmirreddit.com


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam








@vinnie_84 on Twitter












@WheelieNick on Twitter












@marian070249 on Twitter












@marcvanderstelt on Twitter


----------



## hkskyline

*Rotterdam*

DSC00893 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*

Southfields Skyline (redux) by James Beard, on Flickr


----------



## catcha

Hello 
A slightly different view of *Warsaw, Poland *- enjoy!

Warsaw, Poland - Żoliborz panorama from drone by Nebthtet


----------



## hkskyline

*Moscow*

Evening city by On Neon, on Flickr


----------



## Richie_B

Frankfurt


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*

Frankfurt am Main, Dompanorama by Frawolf77, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*









jasonhawkesphot


----------



## Mikiboz

A few unusual cyberpunky perspectives of FFM (Source)
















































last one:Source


----------



## Mikiboz

Darryl said:


> Gosh Frankfurt is lucky to have the Four project under construction. Four towers at once! And all different heights, joining an already varied height skyline. Will be so impactful in one swoop. One of the many things I admire about this skyline in particular is its diversity in height (and also facade color/material). Something I think some other European skylines lack (La Defense in particular).
> 
> Just giving my opinion on "Modern European Skylines". No need to jump all over me, Parisians. I love Paris, have been multiple times, and find it to be a better city overall than Frankfurt (who wouldn't, it simply is), but Frankfurt has it beat in the "modern European skyline" department in my opinion. Sorry


I am not sure if you have Insta but there you can see the 3D impact of Four. By the way the visual already included the CBT (which should be finished end of 2027). 
Even tough it’s just a rendering I will include one of the CBT as well. Come New Year‘s Eve 2029 Frankfurt will have come a long way…(assuming the MT Areal will get build, but I am 100% certain).


__
http://instagr.am/p/CXLZ1u2Np-V/









(source: Helaba) interestingly they left out the CoBa which should be quite visible left of Four from that perspective but that’s banks and their competitive spirit for you


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw
















by kuluruliculus


----------



## Davidinho

Best angle for MIBC by @moscowoutskirts


----------



## hkskyline

*Manchester*

SSS_FLOATING_EARTH by Ryan Jenkinson, on Flickr

20211203 Media City UK 018.jpg by Alan Ryder, on Flickr


----------



## QData

Star of light over Sagrada Familia is shining since last evening (I) by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Amsterdam*

20211104 luchtfotos zuidas [yourcaptain luchtfotografie]4 by Amsterdam Zuidas, sur Flickr

20211125 tripolis [marcel steinbach]1 by Amsterdam Zuidas, sur Flickr

20211125 valley [marcel steinbach]7 by Amsterdam Zuidas, sur Flickr

20211125 valley [marcel steinbach]8 by Amsterdam Zuidas, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

WOLWA 108 by Thierry, on Flickr

WOLWA 173 by Thierry, on Flickr

WOLWA 121 by Thierry, on Flickr

WOLWA 125 by Thierry, on Flickr

WOLWA 111 by Thierry, on Flickr

WOLWA 147 by Thierry, on Flickr


----------



## Mikiboz

Frankfurt downtown as seen from the airport, with the city forest in between (source: Fraport, the second one was researched by @Mainhatten). Unfortunately they are a little bit older (2018) so quite a few new developments are completely missing (e.g. One, 140 West etc) but they are still quite nice. On the second pic you can see the developing new city quarter Gateway Gardens (former US military base, to be finished in 2026 for up to 25k office work places, mixed-use business, hotels, retail/supermarkets, boarding house, gastronomy, cinemas and even kindergardens). Basically a modernized and adapted version of the old (and failed) concept of the office city.


























For the next pic (source Sofitel and researched by @Mainhatten) I need you to use you imagination and fast forward to 2026 . Please add in your eye Four right beside the CoBa and the 205m CBT Tower right there where this brownish building is behind the white-blue highrise…I cannot wait to see it in reality .


----------



## gstark0

Nice photo from Paris, France.
La defense by Hannah Reding, on Flickr


----------



## gstark0

So, to start a bit different discussion - rather than TOP European skylines, what are your TOP5 or TOP10 European skyscrapers?

IMHO (totally subjective):
1. Lakhta Center (Petersburg)
2. The Shard (London)
3. Tour Majunga (Paris)
4. Warsaw Spire (Warsaw)
5. Tour Carpe Diem (Paris)
6. Grand Tower (Frankfurt)
7. Q22 (Warsaw)
8. Tour D2 (Paris)
9. Zlota 44 (Warsaw)
10. City of Capitals (Moscow)


----------



## redcode

*Vienna*









Take a look with me by Michael Dittrich on 500px


----------



## jakuber

1. Messeturm / 122 Leadenhall Street (Frankfurt / London)
2. Torre Solaria (Milan)
3. Palace of Culture and Sciene (Warsaw)
4. Lakhta Center (Petersburg)
5. Seven Sisters (Moscow)
6. Heron Tower (London)
7. Bosco Verticale (Milan)
8. Tower 185 (Frankfurt)
9. Turning Torso (Malmö)
10. Varso Tower (Warsaw)

Honorable mentions: DC Tower 1 (Vienna), Torre Cespa (Madrid), Tour Majunga (Paris), Commerzbank Tower (Frankfurt), One Cana Square (London)


----------



## IThomas

MILANO








Andrea Cherchi









Paul Pablo









Andrea Cherchi








Dimitar Harizanov








Andrea Cherchi








Elena Galimberti








Bad Drones









Bad Drones​


----------



## redcode

*London*









jasonhawkesphot


----------



## Mikiboz

gstark0 said:


> So, to start a bit different discussion - rather than TOP European skylines, what are your TOP5 or TOP10 European skyscrapers?
> 
> IMHO (totally subjective):
> 1. Lakhta Center (Petersburg)
> 2. The Shard (London)
> 3. Tour Majunga (Paris)
> 4. Warsaw Spire (Warsaw)
> 5. Tour Carpe Diem (Paris)
> 6. Grand Tower (Frankfurt)
> 7. Q22 (Warsaw)
> 8. Tour D2 (Paris)
> 9. Zlota 44 (Warsaw)
> 10. City of Capitals (Moscow)


Top 10 without ranking (I would include most iconic/influential as well):

Lakhta Center/St. Petersburg
Messeturm/FFM (my number one: Art Deco)
Deutsche Bank Twins/FFM (iconic)
CoBa/FFM (iconic/influential)
Zlota 44 /Warsaw
La Grande Arche/Paris (iconic/awesome)
Tour Montparnasse/Paris (iconic)
The Shard/London (iconic)
The Gherkin/London (iconic/influential)
Turning Torso/Malmö (iconic/influential)

honorable mentions:
Culture Palace/Warsaw (awesome building but more in the category „cathedral“ than skyscraper), Seven Sisters/Moscow (see before), Torre de Cristal/Madrid, Torre Picasso/Madrid, Opernturm/FFM, EZB/FFM, Westend 1/FFM, Mercury Tower/Moscow

edit: thinking about it, Europe really did amass a lot of awesome, very unique skyscrapers. If we forget about height for a second I wouldn’t shy away from a top 10 competition vs. North America and Asia (especially regarding uniqueness).


----------



## gstark0

Mikiboz said:


> La Grande Arche/Paris (iconic/awesome)


I was actually thinking about adding it to my ranking as well. It's totally unique but doesn't look like a proper skyscraper.



Mikiboz said:


> edit: thinking about it, Europe really did amass a lot of awesome, very unique skyscrapers. If we forget about height for a second I wouldn’t shy away from a top 10 competition vs. North America and Asia (especially regarding uniqueness).


Europe is IMHO much ahead in terms of skyscrapers development compared to North America. And by saying that I don't really mean numbers but design, overall aesthetics, urban layout etc. It seems like most towers on the continent are (even though sometimes hated by our community) comparably better planned and thought out than in North America (not to mention Asia).


----------



## madmax1982

You can add Hekla


----------



## gstark0

Warsaw, 2009 vs 2021


----------



## RokasLT

*Vilnius (history inbetween)*
















Viktor Staniulis Photos


Viktor Staniulis Photos, Vilnius, Lithuania-WILNO,LITWA. Отметки "Нравится": 15 860 · Обсуждают: 1 102. Gallery of the most picturesque places in Vilnius. Galeria najbardziej malowniczych miejsc w...




www.facebook.com


----------



## fatih girgin

İzmir










@izmirlilerburada insta


----------



## Erlenberg

*LYON *

this afternoon, To-Lyon (171m) has already reached the 17th floor !


----------



## Mikiboz

gstark0 said:


> Warsaw, 2009 vs 2021
> View attachment 2481811


Awesome development in just such a short time span ! (see, you don’t even need those antenna shenanigans, Warsaw can be proud what it achieved #jokeoff).

Speaking of…maybe we can make something out of this mess as well:








(FFM ca. 1986, by Commerzbank, unearthed by @HD )


----------



## Mikiboz

Erlenberg said:


> *LYON *
> 
> this afternoon, To-Lyon (171m) has already reached the 17th floor !
> 
> View attachment 2482309
> 
> View attachment 2482315
> 
> View attachment 2482318


Lyon is clearly going more and more vertical..what’s your opinion: will it be more or less one offs or is Lyon developing into a bonafide skyscraper city (meaning systematic development) over the coming years?


----------



## redcode

*Vienna*

DSC_5901 by Lukasz Karnas, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Prague*

Baroque buildings covering city view of Bohemian Capital of Prague - Czechia 🇨🇿 by Atif Hussain, sur Flickr


----------



## New Défense

Mikiboz said:


> Lyon is clearly going more and more vertical..what’s your opinion: will it be more or less one offs or is Lyon developing into a bonafide skyscraper city (meaning systematic development) over the coming years?


For the moment isolated cases, the current city hall is anti-skyscraper and To-Lyon was the last skyscraper planned by the former administration. For new skyscrapers to arrive, there will have to be a change of administration, so not before 2026, To-Lyon is the last construction site of the city before a long time unfortunately.


----------



## Erlenberg

Mikiboz said:


> Lyon is clearly going more and more vertical..what’s your opinion: will it be more or less one offs or is Lyon developing into a bonafide skyscraper city (meaning systematic development) over the coming years?


To complete what just said New Defense, I was pretty optimistic before the election of the Greens in june 2020, the former mayor was very business friendly and pro-skyscraper, he wanted to build at least one new skyscraper every 3 years, and 3 new skyscrapers were already on track (including what would have been the tallest tower in Lyon) but unfortunately not yet approved. 
The new administration is vehemently anti-skyscraper, hence there is nothing to expect before at least 2026...


----------



## The_Photographer

My TOP10 European skyscrapers:

1 Lakhta Center - Saint Petersburg.
Very dynamic, amazing architecture.

2 Zlota 44 - Warsaw.
Very sexy architecture. Beautiful dimensions.

3 The Shard - London.
Cristal looking unique design.

4 La Tour Societe Generale - Paris.
Very stylish twin tower.

5 Evolution Tower - Moscow.
The best twisted tower with a great design.

6 D2 tower - Paris.
Luxury looking tower.
how can i be strong
7 Tour Majunga - Paris.
Unique design.
what are your short and long term goals
8 Der Grand Tower - Frankfurt
Futuristic and elegant.

9Messeturn - Frankfurt.
Best ART Deco tower in Europe.

10 Varso Tower - Warsaw.
Nice dynamic not finished yet but I like the architecture in general.


----------



## hkskyline

*Moscow*

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vienna*

DSC_6408 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr

DSC_6273 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr


----------



## Sponsor

full:


----------



## Mikiboz

My favorite perspective of Frankfurt because the king, old man Messeturm is front and center, whereas in the much more famous perspective from the river you can’t even see him anymore and that narcissistic pretender, the false king CoBa, takes all the spotlight. 

Pics are a bit older (2018) so quite a few towers missing in the Messe Cluster (One, Spin, Eden) but still nice (source Skyline Atlas)


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

Towards The Gherkin by Matthew Wells, on Flickr

DSC_0003 by Matthew Wells, on Flickr


----------



## Quicksilver

Gotham city Manchester:










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466790762193068045


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Almere, the Netherlands:*

Skyline Almere 2012 by Geert van der Wijk, on Flickr


Skyline Almere 2011 by Geert van der Wijk, on Flickr


----------



## gstark0

__
http://instagr.am/p/CXWu4hHPg2e/


----------



## Tyron

*Frankfurt*

Best things to do in Frankfurt. by Petra Wendeler, on Flickr


Tower 185




















Frankfurt - Sachsenhausen










__
https://www.reddit.com/r/frankfurt/comments/raz1xx


----------



## redcode

*London*

The City Skyscrapers by Matthew Wells, sur Flickr

The Shard by Matthew Wells, sur Flickr

The Evolving London Cityscape by Matthew Wells, sur Flickr

Old Naval College &amp; London Skyscrapers by Matthew Wells, sur Flickr

The London Skyline from Greenwich Park by Matthew Wells, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Rotterdam *

Kop van Zuid by Pieter van Roijen, on Flickr


----------



## fatih girgin

İzmir 








@skyscrapercenter


----------



## CotCat

*Katowice*








source


----------



## PiotrWysocki

Warsaw by me


----------



## fadeout

Warsaw
😅








by Sławomir Kamiński
in 2022, a new city will be built in the place of these halls


----------



## the man from k-town

FRANKFURT

Frankfurt - Sunset - November 2021 by Fenchel &amp; Janisch, auf Flickr

DSC_0388_InPixio by Dennis Vetter, auf Flickr

Frankfurt Panorama Untermainbrücke by Frawolf77, auf Flickr

Frankfurt am Main, Dompanorama by Frawolf77, auf Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Oslo*

Akrobaten footbridge by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Frankfurt*

Following suit by Matthias Rabiller, on Flickr


----------



## Davidinho

Winter fairytale in Moscow by Alexander Mir


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Ljubljana, Slovenia:*

Ljubljana Panorama by Olli Ronimus, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Warsaw:*

Commute by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw








by warsawbydrone








by theFlyguy









yesterday, start of construction of a new skyscraper. Currently, 5 skyscrapers u/c in this district.


----------



## mlody89

fadeout said:


> Warsaw
> 😅
> View attachment 2489394
> 
> by Sławomir Kamiński
> in 2022, a new city will be built in the place of these halls
> View attachment 2489437
> 
> View attachment 2489439


----------



## morneau54

Warsaw, some of the skyscrapers seen from Aleje Jerozolimskie.
Aleje Jerozolimskie by Renata :O, on Flickr

Paris, view from the top of La Grande Arche.
View from the top of La Grande Arche - Paris by joanne clifford, on Flickr


----------



## jakuber

It's Świętokrzyska Street, Aleje Jerozlimskie are south to that street


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*

Skyline-FFM at sunset by Servicejoker, sur Flickr

Skyline-FFM by Servicejoker, sur Flickr

Skyline-FFM at night by Servicejoker, sur Flickr

Skyline-FFM-panorama by Servicejoker, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* London *










Source : Twitter @ cath_urquhart


----------



## hkskyline

*Tallinn*

Untitled by m, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

The_Photographer said:


> My TOP10 European skyscrapers:


My top 10

1


2









3









4









5









6









7









8









9









10


----------



## der muttt

London--










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469218364308480000


----------



## willman87

*Luxembourg*









https://www.layoverguide.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/Luxembourg-skyline.jpg










https://stock.photographer.lu/wp-co...4287-Urban-Luxembourg-city-skyline-sunset.jpg


----------



## madmax1982

Spidermen climbing Alto tower








Vêtus en Spider-Man, Alexis Landot et Léo Urban grimpent la tour Alto - Defense-92.fr


Les deux grimpeurs de l’extrême ont escaladé ce lundi matin les 160 mètres de la tour Alto.




www.defense-92.fr


----------



## morneau54

jakuber said:


> It's Świętokrzyska Street, Aleje Jerozlimskie are south to that street


Yes, sorry. I simply mentioned what was in the Flickr photo title.


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam








@Lichting98 on Twitter











@DeZalmhaven on Twitter












By @ERIC Offfereins












by @woudinho











@Denise35262228 on Twitter


----------



## hkskyline

* Basel * 










Source : Twitter @ AndreasWiede


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

City Glow … by Marc Barrot, on Flickr


----------



## Quicksilver

London Stratford Skyline by arthurstudent:










Central London/Chelsea Skyline:










https://twitter.com/visitlondon


----------



## IThomas

MILANO
























(fabrizio)








Andrea Cherchi








HCM

DSCF4587 Riflessi by Claudio e Lucia Images around the world








RDProduzione

DSCF4734 Colors of the nigh by Claudio e Lucia Images around the world

DSCF4721 Christmas Time by Claudio e Lucia Images around the world








Interni








Balich








Hufton+Crow








Roberto Pinetti​


----------



## anubis1234

werner10 said:


> Rotterdam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Lichting98 on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @DeZalmhaven on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By @ERIC Offfereins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by @woudinho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Denise35262228 on Twitter


nice bricks


----------



## gstark0

Warsaw Skyline by Michał, on Flickr
Skyliner &amp; The Warsaw Hub by Bartosz Busz, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Amsterdam*

20211207 zuidasdok [marcel steinbach]8 by Amsterdam Zuidas, sur Flickr

20211207 zuidas [marcel steinbach]1 by Amsterdam Zuidas, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*









jasonhawkesphot


----------



## fadeout




----------



## redcode

*Berlin*

🌛 by fr̅a̅n̅k, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Madrid*

Madrid by Jose M. Martin, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Manchester * 










Source : Twitter @ Growcoot


----------



## madmax1982

La Défense

Source : linkedin 








Tour Hekla | LinkedIn


Tour Hekla | 4,780 followers on LinkedIn. Future in France | La Tour Hekla conçue par Jean Nouvel, écrin de modernité en plein coeur de la Défense et symbole de l’excellence française. La Tour Hekla est portée par Hines, AG Real Estate, Amundi Immobilier, et Primonial REIM #FutureInFrance




www.linkedin.com


----------



## gstark0

Towarowa street in Warsaw by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr
A Hotel with a View in Warsaw by jann3_, on Flickr


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam








@Jilliannnss on Twitter











@Cecylia95662356 on Twitter












@remcovdhondel on Twitter












@HilgoWempe on Twitter












frankovitsj on Ontwikkel jezelf als fotograaf. - Zoom.nl


----------



## madmax1982

Paris
































(rare Maserati 430 4v)


----------



## redcode

*Tirana*









under construction ... by Kujtim Shabani on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Belgrade*









Beograd-Belgrade by S Christmas on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Arhus*









Untitled by Line on 500px


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw
















Polska na powietrzu 








warszawa dronem 

























Wrocław

























New skyscraper u/c


----------



## IThomas

MILANO








MilanoPanoramica








Andrea Cherchi









Andrea Cherchi









Alessandro Barberio








MilanoPanoramica








Andrea Cherchi








Paolo De Andreis​


----------



## BenjaminBern

Basel




























by me


----------



## QalzimCity

Peter Skawinsky said:


> Yes, the cities you mentioned have well-planned main centers, and I am talking about situations when building skyscrapers spreads throughout the entire agglomeration. Chinese cities are powerful and you can see how it happens. Of course, Warsaw is not comparable to Chinese cities, but the effect of dropping high towers everywhere is slowly the same- moving towards boring buildings everywhere. You know what I mean?
> 
> 
> We have just noticed one of the most dificult *urbanisation and urban development problem* in the world.


Sorry to interrupt, but I couldn't help myself, the picture you used as an example is just some fillers to the motha f*cKING Hong Kong. What do you expect for a world's best skyline (for several decades) like Hong Kong to not having a center of gravity? Dude, the whole city (both Kowloon and HK island) is literally their city's heart.










Aerial view shows scenery in Hong Kong (13) - People's Daily Online


----------



## hkskyline

*Batumi*

Batumi by Panagiotis Papadopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Frankfurt*

Skyline by siegBERT Hufschmidt, on Flickr


----------



## Quicksilver

Newcastle with Hadrian's Tower in the middle (tallest in the city):

New castle by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr


----------



## Dal Bo

*Milano*











Copyright Mauro-Ger


----------



## KlausDiggy

Essen

Skyline Essen City-Germany. West Site with the station west in front. by Friema53, auf Flickr


----------



## Quicksilver

Manchester:

Pundit Jay - Twitter


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*

Skyline-FFM-panorama by Servicejoker, auf Flickr


----------



## CODEBARRE75011

Rank

1 Moscow
2 Paris
3 London

4 Frankfurt/Warsaw

5 Rotterdam

6 Milano/Madrid


----------



## Wade Lyonson

Rank

1London
2Moscow
3Warsaw
4Frankfurt
5Paris

6Milano
7Rotterdam
8Manchester
9The Hague
10Benidorm


----------



## morneau54

1. Paris/La Défense
2. London
3. Frankfurt
4. Warsaw
5. Rotterdam
6. Milan
7. Moscow
8. Vienna
9. Manchester
10. Amsterdam


----------



## Edmos

Bratislava:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CXjP9ZLKU_0/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CXO5COeKgfO/


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt








*
Drone panorama over Frankfurt skyline by Stephan Langhans on 500px









Frankfurt Skyline from IBC Tower (DAWN) by Joerg Zeitschel on 500px


----------



## Dareko

1. Frankfurt
2. London
3. Moscow
4. Paris
5. Warsaw 
For me


----------



## Altin vrella

Wade Lyonson said:


> Rank
> 
> 1London
> 2Moscow
> 3Warsaw
> 4Frankfurt
> 5Paris
> 
> 6Milano
> 7Rotterdam
> 8Manchester
> 9The Hague
> 10Benidorm


I think 9. is Birmingham abd 10. is Leeds have a lot of projects,for me


----------



## der muttt

Moscow
London
Frankfurt
Warsaw
Paris
(insert European city with tall buildings here)

We should not play this game because of Peace And Goodwill Among Men.🎅


----------



## madmax1982

Yes, peace to read a city with 16>150m (whose Bridge) / 29>100m in 3rd or 4th position


----------



## Tyu61

Paris


----------



## der muttt

^^^^
Peace.


----------



## madmax1982

Right. Just not sure about the spelling.


----------



## Wade Lyonson

I see a lot of salt. 
A subjective ranking should be taken for what it is. 
But the strength of Varsaw and Franckfurt is to have its cluster of skyscrapers in downtown, "La Défense" is just the suburbs of Paris. which explains my ranking.


----------



## madmax1982

Subjective and your nickname in the same sentence, how possible ?

I didn't know that Paris' skyscrapers were only located in La Défense. We always learn things, here.
And I didn't know either that Moskva City was in downtown


----------



## Wade Lyonson

madmax1982 said:


> Subjective and your nickname in the same sentence, how possible ?
> 
> I didn't know that Paris' skyscrapers were only located in La Défense. We always learn things, here.
> And I didn't know either that Moskva City was in downtown



Moscow about the skyscrapers is out of the ordinary, normal for me to make an exception.

Other skyscrapers are in Paris but do not form a consequent cluster.
When it comes to my profile, I don't think I put Lyon in my ranking, you have to stop seeing evil everywhere.

And I repeat it is a subjective classification why so much nervousness and stress?


----------



## madmax1982

Oh, now it's about cluster. Paris XIII doesn't make a consequent cluster ?

Where are stress and nervousness ? 
Don't consider pointing contradictions and bashing as a stress. As already quoted in the french section.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Warsaw:*

20200718-9630-HDR.JPG by Dariusz Martewicz FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


20200718-9721-HDR.JPG by Dariusz Martewicz FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


Warszawa. Analog: Nikon FM2 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


Pałac Kultury i Nauki by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

15th December 2021. Liverpool Pier Head and the River Mersey seen from the tower of Birkenhead Priory. by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

More Warsaw








Warsaw - Varso Tower B&W by papa bravo on 500px.com









retro wave night by Radek Biernat on 500px.com









Warszawa Święto Niepodległości (3) by Michał Zaczek on 500px.com









Warszawa Święto Niepodległości (4) by Michał Zaczek on 500px.com









The Palace of Culture and Science in Warsaw by Oleg Tiuriakov on 500px.com


----------



## altabsel

1. London
2. Moscow
3. Frankfurt
4. Warsaw
5. Paris
6. Milan
7. Rotterdam
8. Manchester


----------



## Quicksilver

altabsel said:


> 1. London
> 2. Moscow
> 3. Frankfurt
> 4. Warsaw
> 5. Paris
> 6. Milan
> 7. Rotterdam
> 8. Manchester


Same here.


----------



## Richie_B

Frankfurt in 2030


----------



## anubis1234

Richie_B said:


> View attachment 2521320
> View attachment 2521325
> View attachment 2521330
> 
> 
> Frankfurt in 2030











DISCUSS: Best European Skyline By 2025


When they get rid of the ugly antennas they most definitely will Most buildings are lacking height (on paper) if the antennas would be removed to compete with other cities.




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## The_Photographer

Warsaw is extraordinary ! This city has one of the most beautiful tower in Europe and one of the ugliest tower in Europe ! 

VS


----------



## Mikiboz

The_Photographer said:


> Warsaw is extraordinary ! This city has one of the most beautiful tower in Europe and one of the ugliest tower in Europe !
> 
> VS


And so it must be . Perfect juxtaposition. If every building were unique or beautiful it simply would look strange, not real, too bright.
With regards to the ranking: at least almost all here can agree that Moscow and London are the Top 2  . In principle Istanbul would be up there but the architecture of many buildings is lacking. But the city for sure has the potential and should have the ambition to move into the global Champions League.

Anyway, happy 4. Advent from FFM

























Source


----------



## redcode

*Vienna*

DSC_6801 by Lukasz Karnas, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Canary Wharf*

Canary Wharf Skyline by Marc Barrot, sur Flickr


----------



## masala

Moscow


----------



## hkskyline

*Canary Wharf*

Canary Wharf02 by che1899, on Flickr

Canary Wharf07 by che1899, on Flickr

Canary Wharf03 by che1899, on Flickr


----------



## anubis1234

masala said:


> Moscow


ok, this is an epic picture


----------



## hkskyline

*Vienna*

DSC_6747 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr

DSC_6773 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Moscow:*

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr


----------



## vincent1746

Paris / La Défense :



























































































Vincent Mt


----------



## Tyu61

Amazing thank you  Top 3 in Europe and The Link/ Hermitage soon


----------



## Dusty Hare

My end of year top 10 (for what it is worth):

1. London (for no other reason other than I am from there and I am massively and transparently biased)
2. Moscow
3. Paris 
4. Frankfurt
5. Warsaw
6. Istanbul
7. Milan
8. Rotterdam
9. Benidorm
10. Madrid


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Manchester:*








Rain in the North by Matt Growcoot on 500px.com









MediaCity UK by John Cole on 500px.com


----------



## Mikiboz

It was a lovely Sunday afternoon. Perfect time for a nice walk. Please follow me from East to West through Manhattan‘s little brother, from Metro Station to Metro Station . (all pics by me)


----------



## A Chicagoan

*St. Julian's, Malta:*








Architecture by The Street Insider on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Madrid:*








Madrid Skyline by David Saez on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*








London by Gigi Croitoru on 500px.com


----------



## vincent1746

Paris / La Défense, 18th December
































































































































Vincent Mt


----------



## marcobruls

Those roads and sidewalks in frankfurt 0.o does the city have budget problems?


----------



## Peter Skawinsky

masala said:


> Moscow


*  Good architecture* of no good enough communism , no good enough capitalism, no good enough faith in God.


----------



## masala

Mikiboz said:


> It was a lovely Sunday afternoon. Perfect time for a nice walk. Please follow me from East to West through Manhattan‘s little brother, from Metro Station to Metro Station . (all pics by me)
> 
> View attachment 2522779


What this blue pipe for?


----------



## Mikiboz

marcobruls said:


> Those roads and sidewalks in frankfurt 0.o does the city have budget problems?


Troll  


masala said:


> What this blue pipe for?


groundwater


----------



## IThomas

T O R I N O








Stefano Zanarello









Stefano Zanarello









Stefano Zanarello









Eugenio Siciliano​


----------



## KlausDiggy

Singidunum said:


> by Milinko Radosavljevic


Belgrade








by Milinko Radosavljevic


----------



## Mikiboz

KlausDiggy said:


> Belgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Milinko Radosavljevic


Awesome tower. Takes awhile to get used to but then it’s hard to imagine something else. A perfect landmark scraper. Is it now the highest in former Yugoslavia?


----------



## IThomas

M I L A N O









Alberto Fanelli









Frank Morello









Frank Morello








Fotogramma








Haytam

Il Bosco Verticale a Milano - Lombardia (Italia) by Kristel Van Loock








MiGuidi​


----------



## hipi(sk)

B&W Bratislava






































src: Log into Facebook
src: Bratislava v hľadáčiku


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*









Frankfurt Skyline from IBC Tower (NIGHT) by Joerg Zeitschel on 500px









Untitled by Ivan Brankov on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Frankfurt *

Follow the money by ROOM MAN, on Flickr

Schöne Aussicht by Chinchiller92, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Liège*

Impression soleil couchant by André Hanniken, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

marcobruls said:


> Those roads and sidewalks in frankfurt 0.o does the city have budget problems?


The sidewalks look wide and roomy to me... I would love to take a skyscraper walk through downtown Frankfurt. If only my city of Boston had sidewalks like FFM!


----------



## madmax1982

La Défense density & variety


----------



## marcobruls

Mikiboz said:


> Troll


Pfff


----------



## Vedymin

Brussels









Source: @RaduNita


----------



## Singidunum

Mikiboz said:


> Awesome tower. Takes awhile to get used to but then it’s hard to imagine something else. A perfect landmark scraper. Is it now the highest in former Yugoslavia?


I think so but the Sarajevo Avaz Twist Tower antenna reaches 172m, Avaz Twist Tower - Wikipedia


----------



## Darryl

IThomas said:


> T O R I N O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stefano Zanarello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stefano Zanarello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stefano Zanarello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugenio Siciliano​


Turin is gorgeous. This might be a minority opinion in a skyscraper thread, but I think that tower detracts from Turin's beauty and I hope they don't mar the cityscape with many more towers. Some cities just don't need skyscrapers, and Turin imo is a perfect example.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Sky City complex in Skopje...










From another angle...










_photos by build.mk_​


----------



## jchk

A couple of shots by yours truly of *Frankfurt *today:


----------



## Scouse_manc

Manchester


----------



## hkskyline

jchk said:


> A couple of shots by yours truly of *Frankfurt *today:
> View attachment 2527662
> 
> 
> View attachment 2527664
> 
> View attachment 2527666


Nice angle. Is this also one of yours?

*Frankfurt*

Weinachtsmarkt by Matthias Rabiller, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Rotterdam*










Source : Twitter @ nlx78


----------



## CODEBARRE75011

Paris

By Cyril



Montparnasse by Montesquieu



By Antoine Coulon




By Lestat de Lioncourt









By Vincent 1746


----------



## CODEBARRE75011

Mikiboz said:


> As of now, European cities with significant skyline, height wise (no antennas 😁😉)
> 1. Moscow
> 2. London/Frankfurt/Madrid
> 3. Paris/Warsaw
> 4. Rotterdam/Milano



Paris has more 150 m+ than Frankfurt and Madrid.


----------



## Peter Skawinsky

Mikiboz said:


> groundwater


SKY- WATER 🤣









Nice solving of the problem 🤦‍♀️


----------



## CODEBARRE75011

Altin vrella said:


> If there is only one building in London, it defeats every city, why do you understand that only the apartments do not make you stronger, but also the history of London has many roots, these others have just started, you need another 2000 years to become like London today, the only cities that come a little closer are new york and tokyo no one else leaves with the european cities of frankfurt, warsaw, milano, madrid they just got unnecessary fame for me and how they got it so quickly will collapse so quickly because things good and stable come slowly and point


Paris has been one of the largest cities of humanity for nearly 1000 years with already 200,000 inhabitants in the central Middle Ages, or the other large European cities (including London) painfully reached a few tens of thousands of thousands.


----------



## Axelferis

I N S T A P A R I S










Photo by OLIVIER JULLY









Photo by Grolou











Photo by Julianoz Photographies









rom_bluff











Photo by Julianoz Photographies










Photo by Julianoz Photographies










Photo by ALBPARIS









Photo by Julianoz Photographies​


----------



## valtterip

Tampere, Finland










Source


----------



## Mikiboz

CODEBARRE75011 said:


> Paris has more 150 m+ than Frankfurt and Madrid.


Please read correctly. That was not about best Skyline or density but skyline heightwise. Paris LD doesn’t have that high a skyline. The first 200m+ building in La Defense (not counting Tour Montparnasse as it’s basically never part of any Skyline pic) was the refurbished Tour First in 2011. Otherwise zero as of now compared to 5 in FFM .

Furthermore, Paris as a whole might have more 150m+ than Frankfurt but that’s not the point and irrelevant.
As of now (Dec 2021), finished buildings, roof height
250m+
Paris LD: 0
FFM: 2

200m+
Paris LD: 1
FFM: 5

150m+
Paris LD: 19
FFM: 18

100m+
Paris LD: 43
FFM: 38

Conclusion: in the categories 100/150m+ both are basically identical whereas FFM „beats“ Paris clearly in the 250/200m+ department.


----------



## Mikiboz

Peter Skawinsky said:


> SKY- WATER 🤣
> View attachment 2529448
> 
> 
> Nice solving of the problem 🤦‍♀️


? what is your point? The groundwater is pumped off from the nearby Four construction site. Pretty normal stuff.


----------



## CODEBARRE75011

200 m+
Paris 2
Francfort 4

150 m +
Paris 21
Francfort 17

100 m+
Paris 81
Francfort 35

Globally the skyline of Paris is higher than Frankfurt and with more skyscrapers.


----------



## anubis1234

Mikiboz said:


> ? what is your point? The groundwater is pumped off from the nearby Four construction site. Pretty normal stuff.


chill dude, chill
Your duty to bravely defend Frankfurt in this forum has been realized for today.
Frankfurt's pride has been defended by you, You can go back now to your other duties of everyday life.


----------



## Mikiboz

anubis1234 said:


> chill dude, chill
> Your duty to bravely defend Frankfurt in this forum has been realized for today.
> Frankfurt's pride has been defended by you, You can go back now to your other duties of everyday life.


And what is your point? Don’t project your fragility on me please. A Polish user makes fun of a pretty standard engineering solution because he doesn’t know better seemingly and you feel obliged to defend Polish pride or what?  Come on…


----------



## anubis1234

Mikiboz said:


> And what is your point? Don’t project your fragility on me please. A Polish user makes fun of a pretty standard engineering solution because he doesn’t know better seemingly and you feel obliged to defend Polish pride or what?  Come on…


I wish you tasty morning coffee


----------



## Mikiboz

anubis1234 said:


> I wish you tasty morning coffee


Thank you, you as well


----------



## Mikiboz

CODEBARRE75011 said:


> 200 m+
> 
> Paris 2
> Francfort 4
> 
> 150 m +
> 
> Paris 21
> Francfort 17
> 
> 100 m+
> 
> Paris 81
> Francfort 35
> 
> Globally the skyline of Paris is higher


First, your figures for FFM are wrong (I mean I wrote them out, why be petty and ignore them and to add injury to insult using wrong ones) and second: Yeah as I said. But that comparison is relatively useless as you are comparing an agglomeration of 12.5-13 million spread out over thousands of sqkm with a city of 750k (agglomeration: 2.5 Million) where 90% of all towers > 100m are located within 5-6 sqkm. Spread out towers with no coherent connection don’t make for a good skyline. Come on, that’s 101. 

And thirdly if you wanna play that game, than at least be coherent enough to take Frankfurt agglomeration into account, not only the administrative city.


----------



## CODEBARRE75011

Source skycraperpage

The skyscrapers in Paris are all in the Greater Paris 814 km2.


----------



## Mikiboz

CODEBARRE75011 said:


> Source skycraperpage


They are still wrong (i.e. status not updated) whereas I even gave you the current, updated figures which you ignored (which makes for bad faith discussion). And secondly, I repeat myself, you compared the Paris agglomeration with the administrative city of Frankfurt. It makes no sense.


----------



## Mikiboz

CODEBARRE75011 said:


> Source skycraperpage
> 
> The skyscrapers in Paris are all in the Greater Paris area 814 km2.


Cool . 814 sqkm vs. 6 sqkm. I am still not impressed (to be correct: 93% of all 100m+ are within that 6 sqkm).


----------



## Vedymin

CODEBARRE75011 said:


> Source skycraperpage
> 
> The skyscrapers in Paris are all in the Greater Paris area 814 km2.


This is the most vital point of this thread that lots of Paris SSC fan are deliberately reluctant to face
They've been desperately and arrogantly pushing forward spreading out skyscrapers outside La Défense while Mikiboz rightfully pointed out LD only bears 1 skyscraper above 200m. They want to build inharmonious isolated towers like Triangle, Duo, Charenton all over gorgeous historical neighborhoods and play dumb when dumbfounded by the reality check that LD Paris' skyscraper district has almost ZERO > 200m and not that much > 180m as well.
So keep supporting > 180m developments outside La Défense but don't be surprised when LD will be surpassed by Warsaw, Rotterdam, Manchester, etc.
One last thing: including Montparnasse, Duo and whatever isolated tower on this thread is moot for they do not constitute a cluster, not even remotely.


----------



## redcode

*Rotterdam*









Rotterdam by Ronald on 500px


----------



## CODEBARRE75011

Mikiboz said:


> 100m+
> Paris LD : 43
> FFM : 38


There are 47 in LD. And if you consider ECB in the cluster of Frankfurt, we can consider 48 for LD with Concorde Lafayette.


----------



## Peter Skawinsky

Mikiboz said:


> ? what is your point? The groundwater is pumped off from the nearby Four construction site. Pretty normal stuff.


Heh.... Pretty ? Do you like this tube? I just noticed that this engineering solution destroys the beauty of the city. Don't get the storm started. Can such a pipe not be placed so that it does not mar the city? You/We as designers, have to try and if don't, it deserves to be criticized.



Mikiboz said:


> Thank you, you as well
> View attachment 2529751


I wish you tasty coffee  too
Watch out for Lewandowski-Polish pride


----------



## Mikiboz

Peter Skawinsky said:


> Heh.... Pretty ? Do you like this tube? I just noticed that this engineering solution destroys the beauty of the city. Don't get the storm started. Can such a pipe not be placed so that it does not mar the city? You/We as designers, have to try and if don't, it deserves to be criticized.
> 
> 
> I wish you tasty coffee  too
> Watch out for Lewandowski-Polish pride


Ah ok i think I understood . Nah those pipelines are just temporarily . When the complex goes online they of course will be removed. Otherwise you would have been right of course. 

Oh and by the way I like Robert a lot. Super sportsman with a complete down to earth personality and lifestyle, very sympathetic. And the best player in the world the last two years (was robbed by two Balon D‘or).


----------



## Mikiboz

CODEBARRE75011 said:


> Il y en a 47 en LD
> 
> And if you consider ECB in the cluster, we can consider 48 with Concorde Lafayette


As you like, exclude ECB. That means 90% of all buildings > 100m in FFM are concentrated within an area of 4sqkm. And that area will only get denser until 2027 with additionally

1x 300m+ (maybe less, still planning)
2 x 200-299m
3 x 150-199m
5 x 100-149m

And that’s only what currently is in construction or ground preparation (except the 300m+). 

I will always give respect to LD as a pioneer and granddaddy of European Skylines but it simply isn’t that impressive anymore compared to London (City and CW), Warsaw or Frankfurt. Of course come 2030 it might look completely different. But it is just unfair to compare the whole of Paris agglomeration with a comparatively small city (750k) and agglomeration (2.5 million). 

I will respect Paris for the Tour Montparnasse as well, one of Europe‘s icons. 208m in 1972 is gigantic on a European scale.


----------



## KlausDiggy

CODEBARRE75011 said:


> 200 m+
> Paris 2
> Francfort 4
> 
> 150 m +
> Paris 21
> Francfort 17
> 
> 100 m+
> Paris 81
> Francfort 35
> 
> Globally the skyline of Paris is higher than Frankfurt and with more skyscrapers.


----------



## madmax1982

Mikiboz said:


> Please read correctly. That was not about best Skyline or density but skyline heightwise. Paris LD doesn’t have that high a skyline. The first 200m+ building in La Defense (not counting Tour Montparnasse as it’s basically never part of any Skyline pic) was the refurbished Tour First in 2011. Otherwise zero as of now compared to 5 in FFM .


Why to compare a district to a whole city ? 
And Hekla might not be finished yet, it's likely that it reached the 200m.


----------



## madmax1982

Mikiboz said:


> But it is just unfair to compare the whole of Paris agglomeration with a comparatively small city (750k) and agglomeration (2.5 million).


Unfair ? And not unfair to compare a small district to a city which is the 1st economic platform of 1st european country and hosts the european central bank ?  
I believe you have no idea of the size of La Défense district.


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam








@PatriciavanKlei on Twitter












Rotterdam Cooltoren by Momo1435, on Flickr












by @studenteninteresse











@franswillemblok on Twitter












@erikpjverweij on Twitter












@Cecylia9566235  on Twitter


----------



## RokasLT

*Vilnius







*
Viktor Staniulis Photos | Facebook


----------



## HaagseHoogbouw

The Hague
DSC00986 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## Mikiboz

madmax1982 said:


> Unfair ? And not unfair to compare a small district to a city which is the 1st economic platform of 1st european country and hosts the european central bank ?
> I believe you have no idea of the size of La Défense district.


Come on man . I love my hometown but I won’t pretend that it’s something which it isn’t. Paris is the Alpha and Omega of France, second biggest economy of the EU and a Top 10 global economy.

Frankfurt is just one of a club of 10 cities or so. It’s not even the home of the whole of the German finance industry because the biggest German insurance companies (Allianz and Munich Re) are headquartered in Munich. Frankfurt would only be comparable economically to Paris (forget about political impact) if all German global players, including Daimler-Benz, VW, BMW, Siemens, Bosch, Continental, Allianz, Munich Re, Adidas, BASF, Bayer, Deutsche Post/DHL, Telekom, Lufthansa, Lidl, Aldi, Beiersdorfer and many more would all be headquartered in Frankfurt and all would like to be situated in the Frankfurt CBD. That’s the situation in LD and obviously not in FFM. Though if that were the case, then Frankfurt would be closer to NY/Shanghai/HK level than to LD anyway .


----------



## madmax1982

At least you confirm that you don’t know much about much.

After pretending Millenium Tower was sure to be 300m, maybe you could go on low profile but no, you keep writing bullcrap always bigger.
So nice.


----------



## Axelferis

Mikiboz said:


> Come on man . I love my hometown but I won’t pretend that it’s something which it isn’t. Paris is the Alpha and Omega of France, second biggest economy of the EU and a Top 10 global economy.
> Though if that were the case, then Frankfurt would be closer to NY/Shanghai/HK level than to LD anyway .


And if Paris wasn't the capital of nimbies it would have 3 or 4 more clusters.
The face of Paris should be even more impressing then don't think it's just a question of headquarters because they don't push too much to have their iconic skyscrapper.

Paris was dominating Europe (18th century to modern age) and influencing the world when nobody knew where the city of Frankfurt was located with all the respect i have for our dear germans neighbours. 😉


----------



## madmax1982

The mix of Paris and La Defense in the same paragraph is the sign of 2 possible things : stupidity (possibly considering his background on the forum) and hatred (the last sentence also tends towards it).

And obviously, he doesnt know :

Lyon, Nice, Toulouse, Bordeaux, Strasbourg, Nantes or Lille
where the big companies HQ are


----------



## Mikiboz

Axelferis said:


> Paris was dominating Europe (18th century to modern age) and influencing the world when nobody knew where the city of Frankfurt was located with all the respect i have for our dear germans neighbours. 😉


Eh, excuse moi, did you actually read what I wrote? This is exactly what I said: Paris is the Alpha and Omega of France whereas Frankfurt is just one out of ten more or less equal cities in Germany. Though your last sentence rather shows your lack of historic knowledge my dear neighbor . Frankfurt wasn’t the big fish in times gone by but at least it was the city where the Holy Roman Emperor, the one and only, the Kaiser, was elected for more than 600 years (from 1147 to 1792, the last one) and even crowned from 1562-1792. The common peasant surely didn’t know about Frankfurt, the educated man did  



madmax1982 said:


> The mix of Paris and La Defense in the same paragraph is the sign of 2 possible things : stupidity (possibly considering his background on the forum) and hatred (the last sentence also tends towards it).
> 
> And obviously, he doesnt know :
> 
> Lyon, Nice, Toulouse, Bordeaux, Strasbourg, Nantes or Lille
> where the big companies HQ are


Jesus, normally I shouldn’t answer you. So now YOU accuse me of mixing LD and Paris, interesting. It’s you Frenchmen who constantly include LD in Paris. One of your countrymen even compared the whole agglomeration of Paris with the administrative city of Frankfurt. So whats your point? Should we exclude LD? Be my guest . Though the administrative city of Paris isn’t even worth mentioning then in this thread.


----------



## Mikiboz

madmax1982 said:


> At least you confirm that you don’t know much about much.
> 
> After pretending Millenium Tower was sure to be 300m, maybe you could go on low profile but no, you keep writing bullcrap always bigger.
> So nice.


Oh Mama mia. The winning design of the MT was EXACTLY 300,70m high. It was later reduced to 288m. And even this is still preliminary. So What the **** is exactly your problem? Didn’t I worship the grandesse of Paris enough or did I steal your baguette and cafe au lait? What is it?


----------



## fatih girgin

İzmir









@İzmirdecevirme insta


----------



## madmax1982

Mikiboz said:


> Oh Mama mia. The winning design of the MT was EXACTLY 300,70m high. It was later reduced to 288m. And even this is still preliminary. So What the **** is exactly your problem? Didn’t I worship the grandesse of Paris enough or did I steal your baguette and cafe au lait? What is it?


Oh so now, we consider the first heights for towers.
Ok it's the same for Coeur Defense, Granite, Saint-Gobain, Sisters/Phare ?

One more message of hatred to finish your sentence, nice again.


----------



## HaagseHoogbouw

The Hague
DSC01002 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr

DSC00988 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## RokasLT

*MY 2021 TOP 10 SKYSCRAPERS AND SKYLINES*
_My old list from 2017
_


> 1. Frankfurt
> 2. Paris
> 3. Moscow
> 4. London
> 5. Warsaw
> 6. Milan
> 7. Rotterdam
> 8. Madrid
> 9. Istanbul
> 10. Vienna


*1. London 
2. Moscow
3. Frankfurt
4. Paris
5. Warsaw 
6. Milan
7. Rotterdam 
8. Istanbul
9. Madrid
10. Manchester

1. 









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9. 









10.







*


----------



## ostermann

imho:

1. London
2. Moscow
3. Frankfurt
4. Warsaw
5. Milan

6. Paris
7. Rotterdam
8. Manchester
9. Amsterdam
10. Brussels


----------



## Tyu61

My top (for the moment):

1) Moscow (so far)
2) London (but 22 Bishopsgate ruin everything and Canary Wharf is a big wall now...)
3) Paris (elegant and impressive but always need of 300 meter's tower)
.
.
.
.
4) Milan (small but elegant and modern)
5) Rotterdam (good vibes and classy)
.
.
.
6) Warsaw (seriously, without *Pałac Kultury*, nobody cares ^^")
7) Frankfurt (good skyline but so old and so cold...)
8) Manchester (boxy but interesting)


----------



## mlody89

nobody cares skyline


----------



## hkskyline

*Rotterdam*

Maashaven Rotterdam by Theo Lagendijk, on Flickr


----------



## werner10

^^If I may add to that... Rotterdam 








IMG_8878 by Marco Derksen, on Flickr












@wilfrieddejong on Twitter












by @Eric Offereins












@marcellodipotti on Twitter












20211105_Rotterdam_Depot Opening-20 by BART. AGENCY, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*









jasonhawkesphot


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw








poland on air


----------



## altabsel

My personal (and humouristic) view based on many discussions in this thread, personal feelings and experience (I've been to all the cities I mention here). Don't blame me, it's made purely for fun by Swedish guy who's jealous of each one of your skylines guys (but probably has some truth ).

1. *London* - Almost the greatest city on earth, wannabe NYC, awful chaos in the skyline due to lack of proper planning but Londoners will tell you it's "organic" growth because London grew over centuries. So many boring towers that nobody will ever remember, money laundering machine for Russian oligarchs.

2. *Moscow* - Moscovians think their city is some kind of London of the east but in reality nobody gives a shit about them unless Putin does something noticeable thinking Russia is 1970s Soviet Union. Apart from MIBC most people still live in ugly communist towers that make most of Moscow's skyline and MIBC itself feels super artificial, made purely to show how powerful Moscow is (it's not lol). Not to mention its super wide highways splitting every part of the city and making pedestrians want to kill themselves.

3. *Frankfurt* - Until recently pretty much the only European skyline, now a bit underperforming in terms of skyscrapers development. They were waiting for so long for their first 300m+ Millenium Tower and in the end got the same boring, shitty, 288m pile of glass like a random Chinese city. Inside Germany, Berliners are super jealous of Frankfurt's skyline considering it a small village and trying to show how more "global" Berlin is in comparison. Well, in the centre you may feel like in Manhattan but walk a bit further away from it and Frankfurt basically becomes nothing more than a village compared to all of the cities mentioned here.

4. *Warsaw* - The whole city is a huge WIP (Work In Progress) where modern skyscraper stands between luxurious, late 1890s Art-Nouveau architectural gem and super ugly communist block of flats. Being anywhere in the city you can probably find WW2 ruins within 10 minutes walk. Varsovians love to talk about how beautiful the city was before Germans razed it to the ground and Warsaw raised from the ashes - in reality you guys picked the Parisian way of building skyscrapers: put lots of blue, edgy glass and pretend it's a piece of art - it's not and that 80m stick is a huge small dick insecurity. It kinda reminds me of Toronto which was a freaking village a few decades ago, it developed a bit here and there and now it pretends it's like NYC - hell no. But Warsaw still have potential to rank higher in the future.

5. *Paris* - Another wannabe London but in comparison to Moscow, it's at least reasonable. Parisians feel super-offended whenever someone puts them lower than TOP3 in terms of European skylines but to be fair La Defense is simply a wall of blue glass with a few exceptions that stands in the middle of ocean full of ugly blocks of flats from the 80s. Most of the normal people don't give a shit about its skyscrapers and only recognise it by the Eiffel Tower. Parisians feel like it's obvious they are better than that small village called Frankfurt but in reality they are not, whatever shit French users are trying to say - it's pretty close. With Frankfurt having more diversity and walkability.

6. *Rotterdam* - This is what would happen in Amsterdam if it didn't have height restrictions. Dutch way of thinking turned into 21st century. Rotterdam looks like a shiny, new, colourful playground for kids and not like a real city but you as soon as you leave the city centre it becomes dull, depressing and full of ugly, post-ww2 houses. Probably has a potential to become European Chicago or something (hopefully not in terms of crime).

7. *Milan* - Not the most talked-about city on this forum but has a nice and elegant skyline that fits city's character. I've never seen Italians arguing with anyone here, they are super calm, they don't overestimate their skyline, they probably know where their place is and they probably know they will never get out of it nor rank any higher than they already are.

8. *Madrid* - This one is interesting. It's relatively big but its skyline sucks like the whole economy of Spain. Madrid's users keep saying for years now, how many great project there are in the pipeline, how Madrid's new district will become one of the greatest in Europe in a few years but apparently, there's literally nothing going on there and distance to other (even not capital) cities is only getting bigger. They have a few tall sticks in the middle of nowhere but the city as a whole becomes more and more irrelevant within Europe compared to other capitals (not only in terms of skyline development lol).

Again, don't blame me please, I found some shit on every city - it's all subjective and humouristic


----------



## Poney94200

My top CBD skyline : 

1 : Frankfurt
2 : La Défense
3 : Moscova city
4 : Canary Wharf 
5 : Warsaw
6 : Rotterdam
7 : The City


My top city skyline

1 : London
2 : Moscow
3 : Paris
4 : Frankfurt
5 : Warsaw
6 : Rotterdam 
7 : Milan


----------



## RokasLT

*TOP 5 WORST LOOKING MAJOR SKYSCRAPERS 

1. 









2.









3.









4.









5.







*


----------



## Mikiboz

Tour Montparnasse, Paris
A true icon, imagine the impact the Tower had in 1972…

























Paris ma ch
























Source


----------



## vincent1746

Paris / La Défense 21th december :































































































































Vincent Mt


----------



## Darryl

RokasLT said:


> *TOP 5 WORST LOOKING MAJOR SKYSCRAPERS
> 
> 1.
> View attachment 2535728
> 
> 
> 2.
> View attachment 2535736
> 
> 
> 3.
> View attachment 2535740
> 
> 
> 4.
> View attachment 2535743
> 
> 
> 5.
> View attachment 2535745
> *


^^^
Yes! ...and you can add that hideous building in Batumi with the built-in mini ferris wheel (wtf how bizarre!)


----------



## gstark0

altabsel said:


> My personal (and humouristic) view based on many discussions in this thread, personal feelings and experience (I've been to all the cities I mention here). Don't blame me, it's made purely for fun by Swedish guy who's jealous of each one of your skylines guys (but probably has some truth ).
> 
> 1. *London* - Almost the greatest city on earth, wannabe NYC, awful chaos in the skyline due to lack of proper planning but Londoners will tell you it's "organic" growth because London grew over centuries. So many boring towers that nobody will ever remember, money laundering machine for Russian oligarchs.
> 
> 2. *Moscow* - Moscovians think their city is some kind of London of the east but in reality nobody gives a shit about them unless Putin does something noticeable thinking Russia is 1970s Soviet Union. Apart from MIBC most people still live in ugly communist towers that make most of Moscow's skyline and MIBC itself feels super artificial, made purely to show how powerful Moscow is (it's not lol). Not to mention its super wide highways splitting every part of the city and making pedestrians want to kill themselves.
> 
> 3. *Frankfurt* - Until recently pretty much the only European skyline, now a bit underperforming in terms of skyscrapers development. They were waiting for so long for their first 300m+ Millenium Tower and in the end got the same boring, shitty, 288m pile of glass like a random Chinese city. Inside Germany, Berliners are super jealous of Frankfurt's skyline considering it a small village and trying to show how more "global" Berlin is in comparison. Well, in the centre you may feel like in Manhattan but walk a bit further away from it and Frankfurt basically becomes nothing more than a village compared to all of the cities mentioned here.
> 
> 4. *Warsaw* - The whole city is a huge WIP (Work In Progress) where modern skyscraper stands between luxurious, late 1890s Art-Nouveau architectural gem and super ugly communist block of flats. Being anywhere in the city you can probably find WW2 ruins within 10 minutes walk. Varsovians love to talk about how beautiful the city was before Germans razed it to the ground and Warsaw raised from the ashes - in reality you guys picked the Parisian way of building skyscrapers: put lots of blue, edgy glass and pretend it's a piece of art - it's not and that 80m stick is a huge small dick insecurity. It kinda reminds me of Toronto which was a freaking village a few decades ago, it developed a bit here and there and now it pretends it's like NYC - hell no. But Warsaw still have potential to rank higher in the future.
> 
> 5. *Paris* - Another wannabe London but in comparison to Moscow, it's at least reasonable. Parisians feel super-offended whenever someone puts them lower than TOP3 in terms of European skylines but to be fair La Defense is simply a wall of blue glass with a few exceptions that stands in the middle of ocean full of ugly blocks of flats from the 80s. Most of the normal people don't give a shit about its skyscrapers and only recognise it by the Eiffel Tower. Parisians feel like it's obvious they are better than that small village called Frankfurt but in reality they are not, whatever shit French users are trying to say - it's pretty close. With Frankfurt having more diversity and walkability.
> 
> 6. *Rotterdam* - This is what would happen in Amsterdam if it didn't have height restrictions. Dutch way of thinking turned into 21st century. Rotterdam looks like a shiny, new, colourful playground for kids and not like a real city but you as soon as you leave the city centre it becomes dull, depressing and full of ugly, post-ww2 houses. Probably has a potential to become European Chicago or something (hopefully not in terms of crime).
> 
> 7. *Milan* - Not the most talked-about city on this forum but has a nice and elegant skyline that fits city's character. I've never seen Italians arguing with anyone here, they are super calm, they don't overestimate their skyline, they probably know where their place is and they probably know they will never get out of it nor rank any higher than they already are.
> 
> 8. *Madrid* - This one is interesting. It's relatively big but its skyline sucks like the whole economy of Spain. Madrid's users keep saying for years now, how many great project there are in the pipeline, how Madrid's new district will become one of the greatest in Europe in a few years but apparently, there's literally nothing going on there and distance to other (even not capital) cities is only getting bigger. They have a few tall sticks in the middle of nowhere but the city as a whole becomes more and more irrelevant within Europe compared to other capitals (not only in terms of skyline development lol).
> 
> Again, don't blame me please, I found some shit on every city - it's all subjective and humouristic


I love it.


----------



## Darryl

altabsel said:


> it's all subjective and humouristic


...and so spot on!


----------



## Darryl

Mikiboz said:


> Tour Montparnasse, Paris
> A true icon, imagine the impact the Tower had in 1972…
> View attachment 2535731
> 
> View attachment 2535730
> 
> View attachment 2535726
> 
> 
> Paris ma ch
> View attachment 2535755
> 
> View attachment 2535756
> 
> View attachment 2535757
> 
> Source


Your nod to Paris would never be returned by those posters that were bickering with you. Shows who is the bigger person.


----------



## Mikiboz

Darryl said:


> Your nod to Paris would never be returned by those posters that were bickering with you. Shows who is the bigger person.


Doesn’t matter, I was stupid as well and got carried away. Tour Montparnasse is really something else. It’s absolutely unique in its design and due to it being a solitary Tower it has such a huge impact, unbelievable . I love him/her. And just imagine the impact it had in 1972. Masterpiece.


----------



## RokasLT

Darryl said:


> ^^^
> Yes! ...and you can add that hideous building in Batumi with the built-in mini ferris wheel (wtf how bizarre!)


Talking about the Caucasus region I would also add a tower in Baku:


----------



## Darryl

Darryl said:


> ^^^
> Yes! ...and you can add that hideous building in Batumi with the built-in mini ferris wheel (wtf how bizarre!)





















What in the actual F?


----------



## Darryl

RokasLT said:


> Talking about the Caucasus region I would also add a tower in Baku:
> 
> View attachment 2535864


Omg I was unaware of this building! That is almost maybe worse! Lol

So tacky. Do they just not have taste in this region? I don't understand how stuff like this gets approved


----------



## jackwis

altabsel said:


> My personal (and humouristic) view based on many discussions in this thread, personal feelings and experience (I've been to all the cities I mention here). Don't blame me, it's made purely for fun by Swedish guy who's jealous of each one of your skylines guys (but probably has some truth ).
> 
> 1. *London* - Almost the greatest city on earth, wannabe NYC, awful chaos in the skyline due to lack of proper planning but Londoners will tell you it's "organic" growth because London grew over centuries. So many boring towers that nobody will ever remember, money laundering machine for Russian oligarchs.
> 
> 2. *Moscow* - Moscovians think their city is some kind of London of the east but in reality nobody gives a shit about them unless Putin does something noticeable thinking Russia is 1970s Soviet Union. Apart from MIBC most people still live in ugly communist towers that make most of Moscow's skyline and MIBC itself feels super artificial, made purely to show how powerful Moscow is (it's not lol). Not to mention its super wide highways splitting every part of the city and making pedestrians want to kill themselves.
> 
> 3. *Frankfurt* - Until recently pretty much the only European skyline, now a bit underperforming in terms of skyscrapers development. They were waiting for so long for their first 300m+ Millenium Tower and in the end got the same boring, shitty, 288m pile of glass like a random Chinese city. Inside Germany, Berliners are super jealous of Frankfurt's skyline considering it a small village and trying to show how more "global" Berlin is in comparison. Well, in the centre you may feel like in Manhattan but walk a bit further away from it and Frankfurt basically becomes nothing more than a village compared to all of the cities mentioned here.
> 
> 4. *Warsaw* - The whole city is a huge WIP (Work In Progress) where modern skyscraper stands between luxurious, late 1890s Art-Nouveau architectural gem and super ugly communist block of flats. Being anywhere in the city you can probably find WW2 ruins within 10 minutes walk. Varsovians love to talk about how beautiful the city was before Germans razed it to the ground and Warsaw raised from the ashes - in reality you guys picked the Parisian way of building skyscrapers: put lots of blue, edgy glass and pretend it's a piece of art - it's not and that 80m stick is a huge small dick insecurity. It kinda reminds me of Toronto which was a freaking village a few decades ago, it developed a bit here and there and now it pretends it's like NYC - hell no. But Warsaw still have potential to rank higher in the future.
> 
> 5. *Paris* - Another wannabe London but in comparison to Moscow, it's at least reasonable. Parisians feel super-offended whenever someone puts them lower than TOP3 in terms of European skylines but to be fair La Defense is simply a wall of blue glass with a few exceptions that stands in the middle of ocean full of ugly blocks of flats from the 80s. Most of the normal people don't give a shit about its skyscrapers and only recognise it by the Eiffel Tower. Parisians feel like it's obvious they are better than that small village called Frankfurt but in reality they are not, whatever shit French users are trying to say - it's pretty close. With Frankfurt having more diversity and walkability.
> 
> 6. *Rotterdam* - This is what would happen in Amsterdam if it didn't have height restrictions. Dutch way of thinking turned into 21st century. Rotterdam looks like a shiny, new, colourful playground for kids and not like a real city but you as soon as you leave the city centre it becomes dull, depressing and full of ugly, post-ww2 houses. Probably has a potential to become European Chicago or something (hopefully not in terms of crime).
> 
> 7. *Milan* - Not the most talked-about city on this forum but has a nice and elegant skyline that fits city's character. I've never seen Italians arguing with anyone here, they are super calm, they don't overestimate their skyline, they probably know where their place is and they probably know they will never get out of it nor rank any higher than they already are.
> 
> 8. *Madrid* - This one is interesting. It's relatively big but its skyline sucks like the whole economy of Spain. Madrid's users keep saying for years now, how many great project there are in the pipeline, how Madrid's new district will become one of the greatest in Europe in a few years but apparently, there's literally nothing going on there and distance to other (even not capital) cities is only getting bigger. They have a few tall sticks in the middle of nowhere but the city as a whole becomes more and more irrelevant within Europe compared to other capitals (not only in terms of skyline development lol).
> 
> Again, don't blame me please, I found some shit on every city - it's all subjective and humouristic


This is one of the best posts I have read here for quite some time  Totally agreed.


----------



## Mistogun

altabsel said:


> My personal (and humouristic) view based on many discussions in this thread, personal feelings and experience (I've been to all the cities I mention here). Don't blame me, it's made purely for fun by Swedish guy who's jealous of each one of your skylines guys (but probably has some truth ).
> 
> 1. *London* - Almost the greatest city on earth, wannabe NYC, awful chaos in the skyline due to lack of proper planning but Londoners will tell you it's "organic" growth because London grew over centuries. So many boring towers that nobody will ever remember, money laundering machine for Russian oligarchs.
> 
> 2. *Moscow* - Moscovians think their city is some kind of London of the east but in reality nobody gives a shit about them unless Putin does something noticeable thinking Russia is 1970s Soviet Union. Apart from MIBC most people still live in ugly communist towers that make most of Moscow's skyline and MIBC itself feels super artificial, made purely to show how powerful Moscow is (it's not lol). Not to mention its super wide highways splitting every part of the city and making pedestrians want to kill themselves.
> 
> 3. *Frankfurt* - Until recently pretty much the only European skyline, now a bit underperforming in terms of skyscrapers development. They were waiting for so long for their first 300m+ Millenium Tower and in the end got the same boring, shitty, 288m pile of glass like a random Chinese city. Inside Germany, Berliners are super jealous of Frankfurt's skyline considering it a small village and trying to show how more "global" Berlin is in comparison. Well, in the centre you may feel like in Manhattan but walk a bit further away from it and Frankfurt basically becomes nothing more than a village compared to all of the cities mentioned here.
> 
> 4. *Warsaw* - The whole city is a huge WIP (Work In Progress) where modern skyscraper stands between luxurious, late 1890s Art-Nouveau architectural gem and super ugly communist block of flats. Being anywhere in the city you can probably find WW2 ruins within 10 minutes walk. Varsovians love to talk about how beautiful the city was before Germans razed it to the ground and Warsaw raised from the ashes - in reality you guys picked the Parisian way of building skyscrapers: put lots of blue, edgy glass and pretend it's a piece of art - it's not and that 80m stick is a huge small dick insecurity. It kinda reminds me of Toronto which was a freaking village a few decades ago, it developed a bit here and there and now it pretends it's like NYC - hell no. But Warsaw still have potential to rank higher in the future.
> 
> 5. *Paris* - Another wannabe London but in comparison to Moscow, it's at least reasonable. Parisians feel super-offended whenever someone puts them lower than TOP3 in terms of European skylines but to be fair La Defense is simply a wall of blue glass with a few exceptions that stands in the middle of ocean full of ugly blocks of flats from the 80s. Most of the normal people don't give a shit about its skyscrapers and only recognise it by the Eiffel Tower. Parisians feel like it's obvious they are better than that small village called Frankfurt but in reality they are not, whatever shit French users are trying to say - it's pretty close. With Frankfurt having more diversity and walkability.
> 
> 6. *Rotterdam* - This is what would happen in Amsterdam if it didn't have height restrictions. Dutch way of thinking turned into 21st century. Rotterdam looks like a shiny, new, colourful playground for kids and not like a real city but you as soon as you leave the city centre it becomes dull, depressing and full of ugly, post-ww2 houses. Probably has a potential to become European Chicago or something (hopefully not in terms of crime).
> 
> 7. *Milan* - Not the most talked-about city on this forum but has a nice and elegant skyline that fits city's character. I've never seen Italians arguing with anyone here, they are super calm, they don't overestimate their skyline, they probably know where their place is and they probably know they will never get out of it nor rank any higher than they already are.
> 
> 8. *Madrid* - This one is interesting. It's relatively big but its skyline sucks like the whole economy of Spain. Madrid's users keep saying for years now, how many great project there are in the pipeline, how Madrid's new district will become one of the greatest in Europe in a few years but apparently, there's literally nothing going on there and distance to other (even not capital) cities is only getting bigger. They have a few tall sticks in the middle of nowhere but the city as a whole becomes more and more irrelevant within Europe compared to other capitals (not only in terms of skyline development lol).
> 
> Again, don't blame me please, I found some shit on every city - it's all subjective and humouristic


You're funny, now write something about Stockholm


----------



## Mikiboz

Last days before Christmas . In the foreground is the Zeil, Frankfurt‘s major shopping passage. The first of Four is already clearly visible (T4).
Source: Oliver Krautscheid


----------



## Rokugatsu

altabsel said:


> 4. *Warsaw* - The whole city is a huge WIP (Work In Progress) where modern skyscraper stands between luxurious, late 1890s Art-Nouveau architectural gem and super ugly communist block of flats. Being anywhere in the city you can probably find WW2 ruins within 10 minutes walk. Varsovians love to talk about how beautiful the city was before Germans razed it to the ground and Warsaw raised from the ashes - in reality you guys picked the Parisian way of building skyscrapers: put lots of blue, edgy glass and pretend it's a piece of art - it's not and that 80m stick is a huge small dick insecurity. It kinda reminds me of Toronto which was a freaking village a few decades ago, it developed a bit here and there and now it pretends it's like NYC - hell no. But Warsaw still have potential to rank higher in the future.


Mostly spot on, except nobody "picked" that way of building, neither the city itself nor varsovians are telling developers how to build, and noone says it's a piece of art. Most people just think it's ok.

And i think that can also be applied to most of your comments. Most people living in those cities don't think what you say they do.


----------



## alan198711

😉


----------



## altabsel

Rokugatsu said:


> Mostly spot on, except nobody "picked" that way of building, neither the city itself nor varsovians are telling developers how to build, and noone says it's a piece of art. Most people just think it's ok.
> 
> And i think that can also be applied to most of your comments. Most people living in those cities don't think what you say they do.


It was more like a reference to the users here, most people in real life don't care about any of the skylines unless it's NYC or Dubai which are associated with the term "skyscraper".



Mistogun said:


> You're funny, now write something about Stockholm


Sure! But Stockholm's skyline is literally non-existent. We built Norra Tornen which has kinda Rotterdam-ish vibe but apart from that - the city itself is almost as low as inner Paris. Well, with some nice landscape around it. City centre is probably one of the most beautiful and cosmopolitan European centres but if you go to the outskirts, it looks like it was on the eastern part of the Iron Curtain - Norwegians wonder how come we could destroy Stockholm so much with commieblocks scattered all around the city. New developments (mid-rises) far from centre are even more chaotic than London has ever been and it seems like this trend will (sadly) continue.


----------



## Darryl

Mikiboz said:


> Last days before Christmas . In the foreground is the Zeil, Frankfurt‘s major shopping passage. The first of Four is already clearly visible (T4).
> Source: Oliver Krautscheid
> View attachment 2535967


Nice for a little village lol


----------



## madmax1982

altabsel said:


> 5. *Paris* - Another wannabe London but in comparison to Moscow, it's at least reasonable. Parisians feel super-offended whenever someone puts them lower than TOP3 in terms of European skylines but to be fair La Defense is simply a wall of blue glass with a few exceptions that stands in the middle of ocean full of ugly blocks of flats from the 80s. Most of the normal people don't give a shit about its skyscrapers and only recognise it by the Eiffel Tower. Parisians feel like it's obvious they are better than that small village called Frankfurt but in reality they are not, whatever shit French users are trying to say - it's pretty close. With Frankfurt having more diversity and walkability.


No, no French are super-offended whenever someone puts them lower than TOP3.
Especially when it's done with arguments.
However, if you sum up Paris skyline = La Défense only (which is not) and then finish yout post about a lack of walkabitlity, who says crap ? At the exception of the circular boulevard, La Défense is a pedestrian area  
And not even a word about the Grand Arche.
I wonder when was the last time you came and visit La Défense considering the "ocean of blue glass" you piss on is on major party on the blocks from the 80s, disappearing years after years. Same notice about the lack of walkability in Paris since Hidalgo's crazy process of kicking out cars.


----------



## jackwis

^ What a surprise  Only French felt offended


----------



## anubis1234

madmax1982 said:


> No, no French are super-offended whenever someone puts them lower than TOP3.
> Especially when it's done with arguments.
> However, if you sum up Paris skyline = La Défense only (which is not) and then finish yout post about a lack of walkabitlity, who says crap ? At the exception of the circular boulevard, La Défense is a pedestrian area
> And not even a word about the Grand Arche.
> I wonder when was the last time you came and visit La Défense considering the "ocean of blue glass" you piss on is on major party on the blocks from the 80s, disappearing years after years. Same notice about the lack of walkability in Paris since Hidalgo's crazy process of kicking out cars.


cringe 😬


----------



## Ares2018

madmax1982 said:


> Wonder what a ranking is worth when people posting don't even know how many >100m are located in each city.


in these rankings there are more interests and individualism than in the Eurovision Song Contest ...


----------



## werner10

^^Yess - speaking of which: the eurovision this year was in Rotterdam..!








@Apollo13 











@Metropolitan. 












@RodriquesIsis on Twitter











By @Eric Offereins


----------



## madmax1982

jackwis said:


> ^ What a surprise  Only French felt offended


What is your definition of offense ?


----------



## der muttt

jackwis said:


> London named 'best perceived' city in the world
> 
> 
> London has been voted the “best perceived” city in the world after triumphing over Paris and New York in a new study.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.standard.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


London is NOT a "Wannabe NYC"...London is the city NYC wants to be.

London was rated number one for perception and reality. NYC is rated as not living up to the hype.


----------



## madmax1982

Let's see how many forumers consider you offended.


----------



## vallzo

Imagine living in one of the most well known cities on the planet and having to defend it to a few people on a forum.


----------



## der muttt

vallzo said:


> Imagine living in one of the most well known cities on the planet and having to defend it to a few people on a forum.


It's like calling Stockholm a "wannabe Copenhagen"


----------



## Dareko

vallzo said:


> Imagine living in one of the most well known cities on the planet and having to defend it to a few people on a forum.


The most known citiy on the earth*


----------



## Peter Skawinsky

altabsel said:


> My personal (and humouristic) view based on many discussions in this thread, personal feelings and experience (I've been to all the cities I mention here). Don't blame me, it's made purely for fun by Swedish guy who's jealous of each one of your skylines guys (but probably has some truth ).
> 
> 1. *London* - Almost the greatest city on earth, wannabe NYC, awful chaos in the skyline due to lack of proper planning but Londoners will tell you it's "organic" growth because London grew over centuries. So many boring towers that nobody will ever remember, money laundering machine for Russian oligarchs.
> 
> 2. *Moscow* - Moscovians think their city is some kind of London of the east but in reality nobody gives a shit about them unless Putin does something noticeable thinking Russia is 1970s Soviet Union. Apart from MIBC most people still live in ugly communist towers that make most of Moscow's skyline and MIBC itself feels super artificial, made purely to show how powerful Moscow is (it's not lol). Not to mention its super wide highways splitting every part of the city and making pedestrians want to kill themselves.
> 
> 3. *Frankfurt* - Until recently pretty much the only European skyline, now a bit underperforming in terms of skyscrapers development. They were waiting for so long for their first 300m+ Millenium Tower and in the end got the same boring, shitty, 288m pile of glass like a random Chinese city. Inside Germany, Berliners are super jealous of Frankfurt's skyline considering it a small village and trying to show how more "global" Berlin is in comparison. Well, in the centre you may feel like in Manhattan but walk a bit further away from it and Frankfurt basically becomes nothing more than a village compared to all of the cities mentioned here.
> 
> 4. *Warsaw* - The whole city is a huge WIP (Work In Progress) where modern skyscraper stands between luxurious, late 1890s Art-Nouveau architectural gem and super ugly communist block of flats. Being anywhere in the city you can probably find WW2 ruins within 10 minutes walk. Varsovians love to talk about how beautiful the city was before Germans razed it to the ground and Warsaw raised from the ashes - in reality you guys picked the Parisian way of building skyscrapers: put lots of blue, edgy glass and pretend it's a piece of art - it's not and that 80m stick is a huge small dick insecurity. It kinda reminds me of Toronto which was a freaking village a few decades ago, it developed a bit here and there and now it pretends it's like NYC - hell no. But Warsaw still have potential to rank higher in the future.
> 
> 5. *Paris* - Another wannabe London but in comparison to Moscow, it's at least reasonable. Parisians feel super-offended whenever someone puts them lower than TOP3 in terms of European skylines but to be fair La Defense is simply a wall of blue glass with a few exceptions that stands in the middle of ocean full of ugly blocks of flats from the 80s. Most of the normal people don't give a shit about its skyscrapers and only recognise it by the Eiffel Tower. Parisians feel like it's obvious they are better than that small village called Frankfurt but in reality they are not, whatever shit French users are trying to say - it's pretty close. With Frankfurt having more diversity and walkability.
> 
> 6. *Rotterdam* - This is what would happen in Amsterdam if it didn't have height restrictions. Dutch way of thinking turned into 21st century. Rotterdam looks like a shiny, new, colourful playground for kids and not like a real city but you as soon as you leave the city centre it becomes dull, depressing and full of ugly, post-ww2 houses. Probably has a potential to become European Chicago or something (hopefully not in terms of crime).
> 
> 7. *Milan* - Not the most talked-about city on this forum but has a nice and elegant skyline that fits city's character. I've never seen Italians arguing with anyone here, they are super calm, they don't overestimate their skyline, they probably know where their place is and they probably know they will never get out of it nor rank any higher than they already are.
> 
> 8. *Madrid* - This one is interesting. It's relatively big but its skyline sucks like the whole economy of Spain. Madrid's users keep saying for years now, how many great project there are in the pipeline, how Madrid's new district will become one of the greatest in Europe in a few years but apparently, there's literally nothing going on there and distance to other (even not capital) cities is only getting bigger. They have a few tall sticks in the middle of nowhere but the city as a whole becomes more and more irrelevant within Europe compared to other capitals (not only in terms of skyline development lol).
> 
> Again, don't blame me please, I found some shit on every city - it's all subjective and humouristic


Sounds quite objective This is no shit.


----------



## madmax1982

jackwis said:


> ^ What a surprise  Only French felt offended


and what a surprise, you haven't quoted der mutt's post.


----------



## der muttt

Peter Skawinsky said:


> Sounds quite objective This is no shit.
> 
> It's nonsense the only cities in Europe which are wannabe NYC's are Eastern European ones. Eastern Europeans are always referring to "Manhattan". You never hear it from Londoners.


Apart from tall buildings NYC has never done ANYTHING before London. "Greenwich" "Soho" They even steal London place names!
And strangely enough the most "wannabe" American people in Europe are the Swedes!


----------



## vallzo

der muttt said:


> And strangely enough the most "wannabe" American people in Europe are the Swedes!


Wow never thought I would read something so real in this thread.


----------



## IThomas

Mistogun said:


> 7. *Milan* - Not the most talked-about city on this forum but has a nice and elegant skyline that fits city's character. I've never seen Italians arguing with anyone here, they are super calm, they don't overestimate their skyline, they probably know where their place is and they probably know they will never get out of it nor rank any higher than they already are.


To me, and it also seems for most of the Italian forumers (and local authorities lol), the most important thing is how an area or a specific site hosting an old/abandoned building, can be redeveloped. I mean, how the citizens, the visitors, the public overall can enjoy a place. So it's not only an issue of single buildings and heights. We try to unite the "beauty" of the building with the overall urban context.

The site where Porta Nuova's towers have been built once hosted rail tracks, circus rides, etc.



>


Now -as you can see from the pics on this thread- that site has been given back to the community. You have pedestrian spaces with a mix of functions + a new park, all served by public transports and the city's two busiest stations. To date, new towers are being added into nearby lots, formerly not included in the master plan that has started to change the area.



>


Same for CityLife. Today you have a park with a pedestrian area hosting a mix of functions, with a subway stop under the central square (to which the three skyscrapers have been built around). The Portico building will complete the project and another piece of the public park is being completed.



>


Once, the site was the seat of the former Milan Fair Exhibition complex (see pic below). The "Palazzo delle Scintille" only has been saved. It could turn into a cultural venue in the future (today, it hosts one of the Covid vaccination hubs). Anyway, new development initiatives are popping out nearby.



>


The site is reborn with a specific design competition and after the exhibition complex has been moved into a new location, spanning over a land surface of 2 million sqm.



>


Developments similar to Porta Nuova and CityLife will happen in the years to come such as Farini (located nearby Porta Nuova) and Porta Romana, for example, or even the San Siro area. Farini and Porta Romana are larger former rail yards: both sites are still in a preliminary phase, but Porta Romana is already moving ahead with the first single projects. In Porta Romana, citizens and visitors will be able to enjoy new green-pedestrian public spaces and a "hanging forest" over the railroad!



> FARINI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MILAN | Farini Yard | Pro
> 
> 
> Farini Yard Milan | Italy scalimilano.vision | fssistemiurbani.it COMPETITION BRIEF The Municipality of Milan and FS Sistemi Urbani (a subsidized company by Italian State Railways FS), in collaboration with a team of experts, have selected the winner masterplan for Farini, one of the seven...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PORTA ROMANA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MILAN | Porta Romana Yard + Nearby Projects | Prep
> 
> 
> The international competition for the preparation of the regeneration masterplan of the Porta Romana Railway Yard (216,779 sqm / 2,333,390 sqft) has been officially launched. The Competition is part of the Program Agreement signed by the Municipality of Milan, the Lombardy Region, the Italian...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com


Fun fuct 1: "Porta" means "Gate". In the city, we have places named Porta Nuova, Porta Garibaldi, Porta Genova, Porta Romana, Porta Vittoria, Porta Ticinese, Porta Venezia, etc. These places indicate the "gates" that divided ancient Milan with the countryside. Centuries ago, there was a wall surrounding the city 

Fun fuct 2: Porta Romana was the entrance of ancient Milan, as it was the starting point of the road leading to ancient Rome. Same for Porta Venezia or Porta Genova: you had the roads leading to Venice and Genoa.

Examples:



>


----------



## madmax1982

Milan is very nice in real. the takeoff from the airport is impressive with the Citylife spot.
A shame that it’s never higher in the ranks. The on’y drawback can be done on cladding. But it’s the case for a lot of european highrises.

A fact only confirming what Chicagoan denied last night about peni.s size contest (without even answering questions) and confirmed during last 3 pages by Mikiboz every stinky message.


----------



## Darryl

To have to defend London or Paris' "honor" here seems pointless as they are two of the most focused on and undisputed dominant cities on the planet. Boo hoo that heaven forbid someone doesn't think they rule the top of every list known to mankind.


----------



## Mikiboz

madmax1982 said:


> A fact only confirming what Chicagoan denied last night about peni.s size contest (without even answering questions) and confirmed during last 3 pages by Mikiboz every stinky message.


„stinky message“…man get a fecking grip and get over it. The only thing „stinking“ is your hypocrisy. You ridicule me for „reducing“ the Paris skyline to LD and you even complain that the Paris skyline „is so much more“ than just LD. Then well, go on! Show it! Surprisingly I never see these pics of the „other skylines“ of Paris here, neither by you nor anyone else

Don’t worry, I will do it.
























source
The worldfamous other Parisien Skyline around the 13th Arrondissement, Les Olympiades amongst them, counting for a fifth(!) of Paris‘ 100m+ scrapers, playing your stupid numbers game.

Ladies and Gents, that is the „other“ skyline which is so famous and the pride of every Parisien. In fact they are so proud of it that it’s NEVER shown here. Instead, always only LD…Or maybe it’s not pride but rather embarrassment because this district (13th) of mega commieblocks looks worse than anything between Kaliningrad and Wladiwostok. Decide for yourself.

And now, madman, leave me be and carry on. I don’t want another useless thread derailment.


----------



## redcode

*Moscow*

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Warsaw*

IMG_6365 by Robert Woźniak, sur Flickr


----------



## CODEBARRE75011

Kiev


Paris LD



>





>


By Vincent 1746


>


Central Paris by A.G. photographe







Central Paris by me















My ranking

Paris
Moscou
London (Kiev on the river Thames 😁 )
Warsaw
Frankfurt
Rotterdam
Milano/Madrid/Kiev

Frankfurt looks not bad but lacks a lot 100-150 m and 50-100 m, lacks consistency and density.


----------



## CODEBARRE75011

Old school Paris pic by Mercato


----------



## Mikiboz

CODEBARRE75011 said:


> Frankfurt looks not bad but lacks a lot 100-150 m and 50-100 m, lacks consistency, solidity and density.


Next time dont take a pic which is already 5 years old to make your point. Then dont choose the „worst“ possible perspective, the link between CBD and Messe Cluster (both are ca. 1.5km apart). But thanks for the Feedback anyway. Projects are under construction.

Density, well this depends. For my taste the core CBD will soon have enough, any more and the overall impression degrades. Negative Example: La Defense has a high density but of relatively short buildings, from the far distance it looks like one big, bluish bar.


----------



## CODEBARRE75011

Paris LD has much more 50 m+ and 100 m+ and more 150 m+ than Francfort. Francfort has only three 200+m more than Paris LD. Globaly Frankfurt has clearly less height and density.


----------



## CODEBARRE75011

Del, double post


----------



## Mikiboz

CODEBARRE75011 said:


> Paris LD a bien plus de 50 m+, 100 m+ et plus de 150 m+ que Francfort. Francfort n'a que 3 gratte-ciel de 200+m de plus que Paris LD. Globally Frankfurt has clearly less height.


Again this? What is it? LD? Paris globally? Nah thank you.


----------



## CODEBARRE75011

^^Only LD cluster

Montparnasse by ZeusUpsistos
















Arthur Weidmann


----------



## Dusty Hare

CODEBARRE75011 said:


> London (Kiev on the river Thames  )


Eh?


----------



## Mr.D00p

Amazing how this thread always turns to shit whenever some butt hurt Frenchies take umbrage at Paris not being ranked #1....for everything....in the entire known Universe


----------



## Mind the gap_

Madrid



By antoniomontana


Thurday´s last light behind the towers, Madrid, Spain by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr


----------



## der muttt

Darryl said:


> To have to defend London or Paris' "honor" here seems pointless as they are two of the most focused on and undisputed dominant cities on the planet. Boo hoo that heaven forbid someone doesn't think they rule the top of every list known to mankind.


Perhaps a bit ironic coming from an American!


----------



## New Défense

Mr.D00p said:


> Amazing how this thread always turns to shit whenever some butt hurt Frenchies take umbrage at Paris not being ranked #1....for everything....in the entire known Universe


Good thing you don't go to the French forum 😂 😅


----------



## CODEBARRE75011

No offense it's just a joke


----------



## Mikiboz

Mind the gap_ said:


> Madrid
> 
> 
> 
> By antoniomontana
> 
> 
> Thurday´s last light behind the towers, Madrid, Spain by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr


Awesome pics with a truly epic feel to it . This business district has huge potential. Add a few more 100-150m towers and it’s easily among the top 3 periphere Business districts in Europe, behind Moscow IBC and London CW, easily beating LD. Big plus of Madrid is that everything feels so clean, neat and orderly (in contrast to LD). No garbage laying around everywhere (at least that was the case in 2018).


----------



## Darryl

der muttt said:


> Perhaps a bit ironic coming from an American!


Not at all since I never whine incessantly whenever someone doesn't put my country or city at the top of every list.


----------



## Pitchoune

Mikiboz said:


> This business district has huge potential. Add a few more 100-150m towers and it’s ... easily beating LD.


Don't you think you have a positive bias towards Madrid ? 
That business district in Madrid has only 5 towers, 7 if you include the nearby Puerta de Europa towers that are in the foreground in the picture.
Comparing the districts only this makes:

200-250m : 4 towers for Madrid and 3 for Paris LD (with Link and Hekla U/C)
150-200m : 1 tower for Madrid and around 18 for Paris LD
100-150m : 2 towers for Madrid and around 25 for Paris LD


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*









Frankfurt Trainstationen by Benjamin Urlali on 500px


----------



## The_Photographer

CODEBARRE75011 said:


> Paris LD has much more 50 m+ and 100 m+ and more 150 m+ than Francfort. Francfort has only three 200+m more than Paris LD. Globaly Frankfurt has clearly less height and density.


It is funny when I read comments like this. First of all it doesn't matter how many towers in total you get if they are spread in entire city (look at Istanbul) it does matter how the cluster looks like based on density, variety of height and colours of towers. In this situation Frankfurt takes the lead in terms of height, variation of design and colour. Density is almost the same plus there are another few more towers now popping out from the ground so I believe that soon Frankfurt will take the lead.


----------



## hkskyline

*Canary Wharf*

Greenwich and Canary Wharf from the observatory. by Jeremy Johns, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

CODEBARRE75011 said:


> Paris LD has much more 50 m+ and 100 m+ and more 150 m+ than Francfort. Francfort has only three 200+m more than Paris LD. Globaly Frankfurt has clearly less height and density.


How do you know that there are more 50-meter buildings in La Defence than in Frankfurt?

Such midrise buildings are spread all over the city in Frankfurt. The number is somewhere between 150 and 200 buildings. Phorio even talks about 455 buildings with 10 stories, which is surpassed in Germany only by Berlin.

Also, the difference between the 100m and 150m is not as big as you claim. Frankfurt now has 38 x 100 m+ and 18 x 150 m+.


----------



## hkskyline

*Frankfurt*

Visit city of Frankfurt by Peter Haag, on Flickr


----------



## John McClane

*Madrid *


----------



## Mikiboz

hkskyline said:


> *Canary Wharf*
> 
> Greenwich and Canary Wharf from the observatory. by Jeremy Johns, on Flickr


Awesome shot of CW, I visited it in November and the density and height now is something else, especially when I compare it to 2009 when I first visited. Maybe one day 300m+ will be possible, who knows. Add two or three such buildings in the range of 320-340m and London is number one, no questions. Personal opinion of course.


----------



## John McClane

Pitchoune said:


> Don't you think you have a positive bias towards Madrid ?
> That business district in Madrid has only 5 towers, 7 if you include the nearby Puerta de Europa towers that are in the foreground in the picture.
> Comparing the districts only this makes:
> 
> 200-250m : 4 towers for Madrid and 3 for Paris LD (with Link and Hekla U/C)
> 150-200m : 1 tower for Madrid and around 18 for Paris LD
> 100-150m : 2 towers for Madrid and around 25 for Paris LD


The correct is now:

200-250m : 4 towers for Madrid
150-200m : 2 tower for Madrid
100-150m : 9 towers for Madrid






Anexo:Edificios más altos de Madrid - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Future project:









Proyecto - Distrito Castellana Norte







distritocastellananorte.com


----------



## The_Photographer

hkskyline said:


> *Canary Wharf*
> 
> Greenwich and Canary Wharf from the observatory. by Jeremy Johns, on Flickr


This doesn't look great to be honest even worse than La Defense, at least from that perspective.


----------



## Pitchoune

John McClane said:


> The correct is now:
> 
> 200-250m : 4 towers for Madrid
> 150-200m : 2 tower for Madrid
> 100-150m : 9 towers for Madrid


Mikiboz was comparing with Paris LD district only,
so no towers betweeen 100-150m for the considered Madrid "Chamartin" district with the 4 main towers, or 2 if you include Puerto de Europa that is quite far. And 1 tower 150-200m for Madrid.

The challenge for Madrid is to densify the district with the main 4 towers. And maybe why not in the future try to merge that "Chamartin" district with the "Bernabeu" district. For a 5 million people city I think this is possible.


----------



## jakuber

I think the bigger problem of Paris is lack of iconic skyscraper besides Eiffel Tower (I'm not saying Paris doesn't have good skyscrapers, personally I like the new Tour First or Tour Majunga). For example London has Shard, 30 St Mary Axe or 20 Fenchurch Street. Frankfurt has Commerzbank Tower and Messeturm. This way you show London and Frankfurt's skyline photos and people recognize those. Paris doesn't have for its clusters. And I think this is very important factor here.


----------



## madmax1982

jakuber said:


> I think the bigger problem of Paris is lack of iconic skyscraper besides Eiffel Tower (I'm not saying Paris doesn't have good skyscrapers, personally I like the new Tour First or Tour Majunga). For example London has Shard, 30 St Mary Axe or 20 Fenchurch Street. Frankfurt has Commerzbank Tower and Messeturm. This way you show London and Frankfurt's skyline photos and people recognize those. Paris doesn't have for its clusters. And I think this is very important factor here.


Why not, but then why at least 3 towers (not even Eiffel Tower) were listed on this topic by a couple of non-french forumers ?
La Grande Arche is less famous than the towers you have listed ?


----------



## madmax1982

Mikiboz said:


> WTF is wrong with you. Repeated insulting (stupid) and my user name is not MILKY WAY. whatever man, whatever.


@KlausDiggy
Nothing wrong with using WTF ? Still waiting for your PM answer by the way.


----------



## A Chicagoan

madmax1982 said:


> @KlausDiggy
> Nothing wrong with using WTF ? Still waiting for your PM answer by the way.


Of course nothing wrong... WTF obviously stands for What the Frankfurt?


----------



## Poney94200

For me Frankfurt and LD currently have a really similar skyline in the sense that depending on the photo I am looking at, I will prefer LD and another Frankfurt.

For having made the calculations of the average height between frankfurt and LD a few months ago (one which only included the towers already built + under construction and another which also included all the projects) LD keeps in both cases a very light advantage.

It is true that LD does not have such an iconic skyscraper as the Shard or the Comerzbank today, although the great arch is really a remarkable building, but not high enough.
But, in the projects, there are several towers which have the capacity to take this place. The Hekla Tower is truly splendid, in addition to standing out in the skyline thanks to its height.
Within three years, the Link Tower will surely take over when it becomes the tallest tower in the neighborhood. The sister towers also have great iconization potential.
But hey ... all this debate will no longer take place if the Hermitage towers finally grow. They will immediately and without a doubt become the most iconic towers in Europe.

Sorry I am using google translate because my english is as bad as the walkie talkie


----------



## madmax1982

I still dont understand in what Commerzbank would be more iconic than First ? It has nothing to be iconic : neither design nor height.


----------



## A Chicagoan

I looked through a list of all ~50 skyscrapers ≥100 meters in La Defense today just for funsies. What I noticed is that La Defense does a really great job of hiding how big it really is. Out of the approximately 50 skyscrapers in La Defense, less than 15 are ones that I can really say I knew from pictures before seeing the list.

Honestly, how many of us non-French forumers can say that we've noticed these buildings when looking at pictures of La Defense:

Les Poissions:









Tour Descartes:









Tour Trinity:









Tour Manhattan:









Tour Europlaza:


----------



## madmax1982

The list is not uncorrect (and you can easily add more) except for Trinity, posted at least 50 times here since its recent completion. But its 2 only interests are its location, built above the void, and its elevators. From the exterior, not a stunning design. However the point of view from inside seems incredible. Maybe the best in the district !


----------



## Mikiboz

madmax1982 said:


> I still dont understand in what Commerzbank would be more iconic than First ? It has nothing to be iconic : neither design nor height.


The reasons:
1. CoBa was the highest European building from 1997 until 2003/05
2. It has literal tree parks in its atrium (9, 3 on each side)
3. it was the first recognized „ecological skyscraper“ worldwide 
4. a lot of „first of its kind“ technical engineering solutions (it’s basically a building without need for an air conditioning system due to very sophisticated air circulation system)
5. it’s the centerpiece of the most well known skyline view of Frankfurt 
6. it’s architectural design is a controversial thing but it was absolutely unique. Go back in time to 1997 and you won’t find anything remotely similar


----------



## vincent1746

Paris / La Défense :









































































Vincent Mt


----------



## Mikiboz

madmax1982 said:


> The list is not uncorrect (and you can easily add more) except for Trinity, posted at least 50 times here since its recent completion.


But that’s not true! I really would wish for much more street-Level skyline views from LD and not the super stylist ones! Just normal street view pics (which for example I post for FFM quite regularly here). You get a much better impression and feeling of the whole place.


----------



## madmax1982

Mikiboz said:


> The reasons:
> 1. CoBa was the highest European building from 1997 until 2003/05


Well, on this point I massively disagree.
There is no architectural link between the building and the "appendice" (dont know the English word) that seems to have been added after the design was finished. It's like "oh, we need to overtake Messeturm from one meter".


----------



## Poney94200

For me, an iconic building is not necessarily the most beautiful or the tallest. (besides for me, it is undoubtedly the ugliest tower of frankfurt).
It becomes so from the moment it is he who gives a face to a neighborhood. The Comerzbank, in addition to being the highest in the district, it is she who fulfills this role, it is she who is noticed, it is she who serves as a landmark, it is she who 'we are trying to focus on a photo.

The large arch, which I find much more interesting and much more beautiful, fulfills this role but only from the point of view of the Champs Elysees, the rest of the time it is unfortunately totally invisible.

It is probably not for nothing that the most emblematic points of view for frankfurt and LD are these:

















I took this photo of LD because that's what we'll see in a few weeks


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*
this view is going to radically change next year 

Bankenviertel Frankfurt am Main by jose.rperez67, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Rotterdam*

Rotterdam skyline sunset by Mark Beyer, on Flickr


----------



## CODEBARRE75011

The_Photographer said:


> It is funny when I read comments like this. First of all it doesn't matter how many towers in total you get if they are spread in entire city


It's not the entire city, it's just LD cluster (Courbevoie, Puteaux and Nanterre).


----------



## CODEBARRE75011

KlausDiggy said:


> Such midrise buildings are spread all over the city in Frankfurt. The number is somewhere between 150 and 200 buildings.


LD 50 m - 99 m : 126





__





PSS / Île-de-France : immeubles construits


Site collaboratif francophone sur l'architecture contemporaine, l'urbanisme et l'aménagement du territoire en France et dans le monde.



www.pss-archi.eu


----------



## Mikiboz

CODEBARRE75011 said:


> It's not the entire city, it's just LD cluster (Courbevoie, Puteaux and Nanterre).


Tour Montparnasse in the above? Tours Duo? Les Olympiades? Guess not..

This constant moving of the goalposts makes discussion impossible. Are we discussing LD or Paris as a whole?


----------



## KlausDiggy

For me, Commerzbank is a very characteristic and in its own way beautiful building, 
while Tour First is rather boring. But that's just my opinion. Everyone has a different taste.


----------



## Poney94200

Here is the calculation I was talking about yesterday. It was produced five months ago, I am transcribing what I wrote: 



> Since I am totally ill and therefore cannot do anything except piss off at home, I took the time to do a calculation that I had wanted to do for a long time without having time to do it. The average height of the towers of 150m + and 100m + in the 4 CBDs of Europe which are the most equal in my eyes (I have to do CW). Note: For Frankfurt and Warsaw I took 100% of the city tours while for La Défense I only took the CBD tours. Exit therefore everything that is in Paris like montparnass or duo tower. (Link and Sister were counted as 2x 2 turns). I did not count a single arrow or mast-like antenna. All projects are counted. That's what happens :


I would like to point out that the height of the Millennium Project has changed in the meantime.











Moyenne = medium in english


----------



## Mikiboz

Poney94200 said:


> Here is the calculation I was talking about yesterday. It was produced five months ago, I am transcribing what I wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to point out that the height of the Millennium Project has changed in the meantime.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543640
> 
> 
> Moyenne = medium in english


Nice . I did some analysis about FFM, past and what to come. Only „secure“ projects have been considered.









Bau= under construction


----------



## Peter Skawinsky

@All

Cities are not only *skyline, urban planning, architecture of individual objects, because the most important is walking through the city by feet.* Observing how it works from human level. THIS LAST CRITERION IS MOST IMPORTANT.
(BTW) I am looking for a thread on the SSC where I could hear more about that or write about that all.








The World's Best Cities


THE WORLD’S BEST CITIES Welcome to the foremost ranking of quality of place, reputation and competitive identity.




www.bestcities.org





Here it is not exectly it but possible








The Top 25 World's Best Urban Cities Skylines


Eurasia capital İstanbul:)




www.skyscrapercity.com




-------
OK
This thread brings it all down to the *tallest and most beautiful* supertalls in the skyline.

Crazy rules --->> Warsaw wonnabe Frankfurt wonnabe Moscow wannabe NewYork wonnabe London wonnabe Shanghai wonnabe Tokio wannabe Paris wannabe etc ... You can continue as You wish by skyline and vice versa.

WHAT IS REALY MOST IMPOTANT in the topic to be the best city --->>>* all the criteria of a good-quality city* must be passed to be* THE BEST CITY OF EUROPE* or THE WORLD.

Look at that little example a view of the Prague Castle in the early evening, view from the Old Town Bridge Tower. WHO CARES FOR SUCH SKYLINE LIKE THAT HERE ? For me that pearls are gorgeous.








A view of the Prague Castle in the early evening, view from the Old...


A view of the Prague Castle in the early evening, view from the Old Town Bridge Tower



www.istockphoto.com




Interesting cities of Europe with nice skylines too: Venice, Florence, Krakow, Budapest ,....many many You can discover Yourself 

I've posted a draft of it here








THE BEST CITY OF THE WORLD


All criteria many: skyline,urban plan,architecture,originality,lifestyle etc... I did not find a thread on the SSC forum where we can discuss, show photos, see icons of the city, show architecture, see maps, urban plans, comprehensively about all the advantages of a given city of the WORLD...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## madmax1982

Mikiboz said:


> This constant moving of the goalposts makes discussion impossible. Are we discussing LD or Paris as a whole?


No, no  You refused the complete Paris arguing that Francfort can't be compared to the french capital. I quote you "Paris is the alpha and the omega". So please don't the turn the tables.

And to be more precise about Paris XIIIème, no it's only the Olympiades.

























Nouvel R is the future of the sector :








And here is the old Super-Italie tower









Considering Trinity, pictures to remind it has been posted a lot of times 

















Sorry this one more message.

Hoping that 202 will be a great year for all Europe.
Merry Christmas.


----------



## ElViejoReino

*MADRID *Happy Xmas everyone!








Instagram


----------



## redcode

*Liverpool*

3KA17077a_C by Kernowfile, sur Flickr


----------



## Peter Skawinsky

mlody89 said:


> Warsaw
> View attachment 2548799
> 
> View attachment 2548797
> 
> 
> View attachment 2548798
> View attachment 2548802



🤔
These are the best shots. Most of them made by drone and are great.

Less often we can find shots from the human level and so is the case with *all cities btw*. We show them beautiful from these beautiful sides, but the dark ones remain in the shade. I always have to add the tar to the barrel of honey. This is how it goes.


----------



## A Chicagoan

redcode said:


> Rotterdam


One more of Rotterdam

Rotterdam by mark his view, on Flickr


----------



## LtBk

altabsel said:


> It was more like a reference to the users here, most people in real life don't care about any of the skylines unless it's NYC or Dubai which are associated with the term "skyscraper".
> 
> 
> Sure! But Stockholm's skyline is literally non-existent. We built Norra Tornen which has kinda Rotterdam-ish vibe but apart from that - the city itself is almost as low as inner Paris. Well, with some nice landscape around it. City centre is probably one of the most beautiful and cosmopolitan European centres but if you go to the outskirts, it looks like it was on the eastern part of the Iron Curtain - Norwegians wonder how come we could destroy Stockholm so much with commieblocks scattered all around the city. New developments (mid-rises) far from centre are even more chaotic than London has ever been and it seems like this trend will (sadly) continue.


It's OT, but I'm not too impressive with urbanism in Sweden.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Paris*








































Arthur Weidmann​


----------



## IThomas

M I L A N O








Andrea Cherchi








Paolo Marchesi









Cesare Andrea Ferrari








Hufton+Crow









Luca Lari








Nuova Siga​


----------



## redcode

*Vienna*

DSC_7193 by Lukasz Karnas, sur Flickr

DSC_7240 by Lukasz Karnas, sur Flickr


----------



## KLEPETO

Bratislava
Golden hour of the day.
















[Bratislava] Sky Park 19, 29, 32 f (80, 116, 104 m)


Covid necovid, kto má reálny záujem ide cez telefón alebo priamo na drzovku na predajné miesto. Tie situácie vyplývajú z rozdielnej predstavy oboch strán. Zóna Chalúpkova má už raz určené, že bude nadlho jediná kompaktná vežiaková štvrť so silným podielom rezidencie, ponuka bytov z papiera...




www.skyscrapercity.com





















Bratislava | Skylines







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## anubis1234

^^ I am more excited about the new photos and the development of the Bratislava skyline than, for example Roterdam and their boring bricks. I would be glad if part of the wave of pics of Rotterdam sent here every day was replaced with more photos from Bratislava.


----------



## KLEPETO

anubis1234 said:


> ^^ I am more excited about the new photos and the development of the Bratislava skyline than, for example Roterdam and their boring bricks. I would be glad if part of the wave of pics of Rotterdam sent here every day was replaced with more photos from Bratislava.


Bratislava is just at the beginning with the construction of a high-rise. You can't compete with Rotterdam here either, which I also like very much. Therefore, we rather try to publish the quality of what we have so far as a quantity of the same around.


----------



## hkskyline

*Frankfurt*

DSC00184_HDR-C1 1 by Jürgen Schneider, on Flickr


----------



## Sponsor

anubis1234 said:


> ^^ I am more excited about the new photos and the development of the Bratislava skyline than, for example Roterdam and their boring bricks. I would be glad if part of the wave of pics of Rotterdam sent here every day was replaced with more photos from Bratislava.


I also enjoy it becoming more and more significant city


----------



## Sponsor

Skylines and railway tracks fit perfectly

















source


----------



## hkskyline

*Bratislava*

bratislava by marek tomasik, on Flickr


----------



## madmax1982

Milan


----------



## Mikiboz

That feeling when you leave the Frankfurt main rail station after the Christmas festivities in idyllic Southern Bavaria…yep, the boyz are back in town .









pic by me


----------



## lenin

Winter in Lodz












































































Niebodron


Niebodron၊ Łódź .နှစ်သက်သူ ၁,၃၇၉ ဦး · ၁ ဦး ဒီအကြေင်းပြေနေသည် . Cześć ! Nazywam się Damian Faber. Na stronie znajdziesz fotografie oraz filmy wykonane przeze mnie przy użyciu drona. Zapraszam do...




www.facebook.com













Łódź


Łódź၊ Łódź, Poland .နှစ်သက်သူ ၄၄၈,၇၇၃ ဦး · ၄၉,၈၇၇ ဦး ဒီအကြေင်းပြေနေသည် · ၇,၅၅၄ ဦး ဤနေရာတွင် ရှိခဲ့ကြသည် . Oficjalny fanpage Łodzi :)




www.facebook.com


----------



## Xorcist

__
http://instagr.am/p/CYBN4Vto0Yj/


----------



## Architeles

I just love Europe.


----------



## redcode

*Hamburg*









Hafencity by Hans-Peter Hein on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Paris*

Panorama grande arche de la Défense by Floflo Flow, sur Flickr


----------



## Oranje Strijder

anubis1234 said:


> ^^ I am more excited about the new photos and the development of the Bratislava skyline than, for example Roterdam and their boring bricks. I would be glad if part of the wave of pics of Rotterdam sent here every day was replaced with more photos from Bratislava.


The most represented city in this thread has to be Warsaw, but I guess that's alright with you?
Starting to wonder why a lot of Poles on this forum are such negative assholes. Is your life that depressing?

You're really ruining the atmosphere and experience on this forum with your whining all the time. Maybe just move on if you don't like it here.


----------



## jakuber

Oranje Strijder said:


> The most represented city in this thread has to be Warsaw, but I guess that's alright with you?
> Starting to wonder why a lot of Poles on this forum are such negative assholes. Is your life that depressing?


To be honest, Rotterdam's skyline is a bit boring with such shape monotony. 
But Warsaw is now getting simmilar problem with too many glass boxes. And before that the unnecessary red and white spires without any aesthetic value.


----------



## Oranje Strijder

jakuber said:


> To be honest, Rotterdam's skyline is a bit boring with such shape monotony.
> But Warsaw is now getting simmilar problem with too many glass boxes. And before that the unnecessary red and white spires without any aesthetic value.


Kop van Zuid in Rotterdam has more diversity than Warsaw's skyline in terms of shapes, materials, colours etc. 
I'm not here to say Warsaw's skyline is ugly or boring or anything, because it's not, but it looks a lot more monotone than Rotterdam (especially Kop van Zuid) imo.


----------



## jakuber

Oranje Strijder said:


> Kop van Zuid in Rotterdam has more diversity than Warsaw's skyline in terms of shapes, materials, colours etc.


Yeah, ok, but then you have Stadsdriehoek with nothing but boxes. And in Warsaw you have Śródmieście with a good variety of materials and colours (soc-realistic Palace of Culture, modern Marriott and Chałubińskiego 8, post-modern InterContinental and WFC, and on top of that glassy Skysawa and Rondo 1 and Złota 44 made with PVC).



Oranje Strijder said:


> I'm not here to say Warsaw's skyline is ugly or boring or anything, because it's not, but it looks a lot more monotone than Rotterdam (especially Kop van Zuid) imo.


I mean Rotterdam's skyline is till not bad, many times it looks great and has Chicago vibes. But I can understand my some people might get bored with it. But this is the same with Warsaw.


----------



## Oranje Strijder

jakuber said:


> Yeah, ok, but then you have Stadsdriehoek with nothing but boxes. And in Warsaw you have Śródmieście with a good variety of materials and colours (soc-realistic Palace of Culture, modern Marriott and Chałubińskiego 8, post-modern InterContinental and WFC, and on top of that glassy Skysawa and Rondo 1 and Złota 44 made with PVC).
> 
> 
> 
> I mean Rotterdam's skyline is till not bad, many times it looks great and has Chicago vibes. But I can understand my some people might get bored with it. But this is the same with Warsaw.


You're right. Both cities have their good and bad sides. 

I have nothing against any city or skyline in this thread. I'm just proud at how far Europe has come in terms of skylines within our historic cities, and personally can't understand why anyone would feel the need to complain about free pictures on a computer screen that you can just scroll past. It really puts a negative stamp on the thread.


----------



## werner10

...And we go on topic again: Rotterdam!








by @eagleeyedroneshots  on Gers Magazine












by @bas_vd_berg_photography on Gers Magazine












by @ric4rdography on Gers Magazine












by @fly.to.get.high on Gers Magazine











by @johnmartens4foto on Gers Magazine


----------



## anubis1234

Oranje Strijder said:


> Starting to wonder why a lot of Poles on this forum are such negative assholes. Is your life that depressing?


I love the way you always cry and take someone's opinions about roterdam skyline so personally


Oranje Strijder said:


> personally can't understand why anyone would feel the need to complain about free pictures on a computer screen that you can just scroll past. It really puts a negative stamp on the thread.


I personally can't understand why anyone would feel the need to complain and cry about someone's opinion on a computer screen that you can just scroll past. It really puts a negative stamp on the thread


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## Adiks

Oranje Strijder said:


> Starting to wonder why a lot of Poles on this forum are such negative assholes. Is your life that depressing?


Slightly offtopic, but this is a national heritage. The negativity and sometimes hostility towards others. It is a cultural thing. One of the reasons I do not date Polish (and I am Polish myself, just to be clear, just lucky to live abroad). 

So keep this on topic, my unbiased top 5: 

1. Moscow
2. London
3. Paris
4. Frankfurt
5. Warsaw / Rotterdam


----------



## Oranje Strijder

Adiks said:


> Slightly offtopic, but this is a national heritage. The negativity and sometimes hostility towards others. It is a cultural thing. One of the reasons I do not date Polish (and I am Polish myself, just to be clear, just lucky to live abroad).


I've dated a Polish girl for years, and have spent weeks in total in Warsaw, Lodz, Krakow and Wroclaw to name a few. I've always found the people there to be very friendly and welcoming.
But agree, on this forum I have the feeling most hostility comes from there, and I've no idea why.


----------



## masala

Saint-Petersburg


----------



## madmax1982

The walkability in La Défense (criticized previous pages ago) :









Source :








La Défense va encore subir les nouvelles mesures de restrictions liées au Covid-19 - Defense-92.fr


Le Premier ministre a annoncé lundi soir une série de nouvelles mesures pour tenter d’endiguer la déferlante du variant Omicron.




www.defense-92.fr


----------



## redcode

*Basel*

Lebenswelten by Marc Charpentier, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Rotterdam*

Maritiemmuseum Leuvehaven by Michel Meijer, on Flickr

Sfeervol Leuvehaven Rotterdam by Michel Meijer, on Flickr

Leuvehaven-2 by Michel Meijer, on Flickr

Maritiemmuseum Rotterdam by Michel Meijer, on Flickr


----------



## bonquiqui

London



















Source Jason Hawkes


----------



## ILCOMEBACK

My 5 top
1. Moscow
2. Frankfurt
3. London
4. Paris
5. Rotterdam


----------



## jakuber

Can we please have more photos of Moscow's clusters other than MIBC?


----------



## Mikiboz

Urban Spaces by Source








































One fascinating aspect of urban planning is that within 100 years we basically came full circle. The visions of the 20s and 30s, which were implemented large-scale in the 50s to 70s (in Europe thanks to the destruction of WW2, in North America thanks to capitalist ruthlessness) proved to be urban „disasters“: the automotive city, the strict separation of city functions (living, shopping, leisure, working), which led to single purpose CBDs mostly in NA and to peripheral office cities in Europe (most prominent: LD, CW / in FFM Niederrad), suburbia, commuter towns, satellite cities etc 

Now the key aspect of urban planning is to get as many functions together again („mixed use“), with automobile-based individual mobility becoming more and more second priority. Of course this is all hindsight and the visionaries of the past had good reason to believe what they believed (traffic collapse, overcrowded inner cities with low living quality, simple lack of space).

Frankfurt for example went both routes: office city Niederrad (biggest back then in West Germany with 50.000 commuters daily) or the CBD NA Style. Both faced the same problems: dead empty spaces after office hours. Consequently, Niederrad has been transformed into a new mixed use quarter over the last 10/15 years (still ongoing) and with Four and similar projects (eg CBT) the target is to „bring life back“ into the inner city.


----------



## hkskyline

*Frankfurt*

DSCF9910-1kor-2000txt by Oliver Müller, on Flickr

DSCF9931-2-2000-txt by Oliver Müller, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Düsseldorf *

Dezember 2021 by Sigurd, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Madrid*









4 Torres by Eduardo Caballero Laguna on 500px









The sail and the skyscrapers by Rubén García Bruna on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Moscow*









Winter Dawn in Moscow by Евгений Заведеев on 500px









Среди лесов и рек. by Aleksandr Gunin on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Rotterdam *










Source : Twitter @ mschouten72


----------



## The_Photographer

Oranje Strijder said:


> The most represented city in this thread has to be Warsaw, but I guess that's alright with you?
> Starting to wonder why a lot of Poles on this forum are such negative assholes. Is your life that depressing?
> 
> You're really ruining the atmosphere and experience on this forum with your whining all the time. Maybe just move on if you don't like it here.


Seriously kids what is your age. Enough of this childish behaviour like let's have some respect to other forumers and stop this bullshit. This city is crap the other is better what the hell is wrong with you people. Every city in Europe is emerging in their own style and range. Rotterdam look amazing in a style the way is build it is a mini Chicago in Europe and doing very well. Warsaw is a symbol of transformation and resurrection and the way this city look today is a miracle. I think that pandemic has effected your brain a bit so take a walk, take a breath, relax and be more positive.


----------



## anubis1234

Some people do not understand what is freedom of speech and freedom of expression, some do not understand that an opinion about something can also be negative and it is ok if it is argued.

When someone writes about Warsaw's antennas, it's all ok, you can write here, if someone writes that roterdam is boring bricks, shitstorm, how could he?

Peace and love, love everyone, love everything ye yee.... 🤮


----------



## ILCOMEBACK

Grozny


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*

Frankfurter Skyline mit dem Hauptbahnhof by Tammy Company, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Bilbao*

Artxandatik by eitb.eus, on Flickr

Artxandatik by eitb.eus, on Flickr


----------



## Sponsor

hkskyline said:


> * Rotterdam *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source : Twitter @ mschouten72


I honestly mistook that for London at the very first glance.


----------



## hkskyline

*Vienna*

DSC_7323 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr

DSC_7318 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr


----------



## evil toohey

Oranje Strijder said:


> I've dated a Polish girl for years, and have spent weeks in total in Warsaw, Lodz, Krakow and Wroclaw to name a few. I've always found the people there to be very friendly and welcoming.
> But agree, on this forum I have the feeling most hostility comes from there, and I've no idea why.


If it would console you, I'm a Pole and think Warsaw, Rotterdam and Frankfurt have the best European skylines. I would stick London to this list if it would only sport its Canary Wharf cluster. Alas, it also has the City one where strangeness abounds. Paris is boring - too well planned for its own good. Moscow, Milan, Madrid and most others feel artificial, as if someone took a city with its own well-formed cultural identity and transplanted a bit of US into it (this will probably change with future developments).


----------



## Mikiboz

FFM CBD









FFM Messe

















Source

Both clusters are roughly 1km apart, linked via the Neue Mainzer Landstrasse. This is the area of the skyline with the lowest density, basically linked via a pearl chain of 4 scrapers (City Haus, Westend Straße, FBC, Trianon). The next big development area will be to increase the density here, The Präsidium (construction start 2022) being a first step. 

For Frankfurt visitors: soon an open-air skybar will open in Tower One (the white one) on the 47th floor .


----------



## ILCOMEBACK

S Petersburg


----------



## Darryl

Sponsor said:


> I honestly mistook that for London at the very first glance.


Yes, that picture makes Rotterdam look massive!


----------



## Peter Skawinsky




----------



## Darryl

ILCOMEBACK said:


> S Petersburg


🤢


----------



## Darryl

Peter Skawinsky said:


>


Excellent video! Wow


----------



## ILCOMEBACK

Some historical skylines XVI-XIX cent

Arzamas -Russia



















Rostov Russia



















Noviy Ierusalim 1656-80



















Solovki


----------



## Erlenberg

*Lyon*

*yesterday** afternoon : 








*


----------



## hkskyline

*Barcelona*

Untitled by Joan Pau Inarejos, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Frankfurt*

Weihnachtsmarkt - Christmas Market - Hauptwache - Frankfurt by joergnielsen, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*









London City by Joe Willems on 500px









London Skyline by Victor Cojocaru on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*London *










Source : Twitter @ ArtisticLeader










Source : Twitter @ GermanDaggers


----------



## redcode

*Luxembourg








*
Luxembourg City by Alexander J.E. Bradley on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Leeds *










Source : Twitter @ Dwarfland25


----------



## ILCOMEBACK

Sochi


----------



## ILCOMEBACK

Ekaterinburg


----------



## hipi(sk)

Bratislava:
























































src: Bratislava v hľadáčiku


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*

2021-12_30-9682- by Dieter K., sur Flickr

2021-12_30-9695- by Dieter K., sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Warsaw*

Warsaw skyline from my airbnb window by Andrzej Pradzynski, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Rotterdam*

DSCF6635_sm_20211202 by Cindy Kohtala, on Flickr

DSCF6732_sm_20211202 by Cindy Kohtala, on Flickr


----------



## RokasLT

*Vilnius*


----------



## Davidinho

Moscow
















Alexander Mir
Mikhail


----------



## ILCOMEBACK

Perm


----------



## hkskyline

*Warsaw*

Winter sunset by Piotr Szymanek, on Flickr


----------



## ILCOMEBACK

Kazan


----------



## SoboleuS

*HAPPY NEW YEAR FROM WARSAW!*










Source: New Year’s Eve – The best pictures and videos from social networks.


----------



## Mikiboz

Happy New Year 2022 from FFM ! I wish all of you to stay healthy, a lot of happiness and success!


----------



## redcode

*Liege*









panoramic view of buildings against sky during sunset by Fred Bour on 500px


----------



## Davidinho

ILCOMEBACK said:


> Sochi


While Sochi's skyline has nothing special, the city itself is one of the best in Russia.


----------



## Tyu61

"Bonne année" from Paris La Défense


----------



## hkskyline

*Barcelona*

DJI_0162 by Luuk Huisman, on Flickr

DJI_0151 by Luuk Huisman, on Flickr

DJI_0147 by Luuk Huisman, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Madrid*

Feliz 2022 by DAVID MELCHOR DIAZ, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Rotterdam*

Golden Sunset Rotterdam by Ron van Zeeland, on Flickr


----------



## Space Lover

*Istanbul, Turkey*
















Ivan Stetsenko 🇺🇦 - Photographer - YouPic


Ivan Stetsenko 🇺🇦 from Kyiv, Ukraine - expert in Cityscape - is sharing some inspiration on YouPic. Have a look and be amazed!




youpic.com


----------



## Balkanunion

Happy New Year! Belgrade, Serbia.




































Pics by instagram: @marko_edge, @st.marko.ph, Milinko Radisavljević, Belgrade waterfront


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Warsaw:*








By mr_fly_guy_one on Instagram


----------



## werner10

Greetings from Rotterdam...








by @daily_dutchie on Gers Magazine











by @marcellodipotti on Twitter












by @marcellodipotti on Twitter












by @beeldjesvanbram on Gers Magazine












by @arthurconstantijn on Gers Magazine


----------



## hkskyline

*Vienna*

DSC_8521 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr

DSC_7927 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr

DSC_8736 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

Milano








Raffaele Giuoco








Proiezionidiborsa








Giulio Passerini
*







*
Andrea Bariselli​


----------



## redcode

*Rotterdam*

New Year 2022 by Peet de Rouw, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Manchester*









IAmOlimpia


----------



## redcode

*London*

Greenwich Park view by Anna Heath, sur Flickr


----------



## Peter Skawinsky

hkskyline said:


> *Warsaw*
> 
> Winter sunset by Piotr Szymanek, on Flickr


Unfortunately, I couldn't stand it. Sorry, but what we see here? Cubes, boring "modern architecture", a whole field of communal urbanism and at the end the worst skyscraper's skyline ever that is stretched like Italian spaghetti 🤷‍♂️ 🤦‍♂️ *The end!* *Enough of such planning.







*


----------



## The_Photographer

What a nonsense comment every skyline will look stretched from different perspectives. You look at entire city captured in a picture. Look at Pars, London, Moscow they also have towers growing all over the place not only in the cluster.


----------



## Axelferis

I N S T A P A R I S










By fortress_football instagram









Photo by Julianoz Photographies instagram









Photo by Julianoz Photographies









Photo by Jiel​


----------



## hkskyline

*Frankfurt*

Arosa Frankfurt by Jörg Schäfer, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Lille:*

Euralille by axelferis, on Flickr


Euralille by axelferis, on Flickr


----------



## Widur

Peter Skawinsky said:


> Unfortunately, I couldn't stand it. Sorry, but what we see here? Cubes, boring "modern architecture", a whole field of communal urbanism and at the end the worst skyscraper's ever that is stretched like Italian spaghetti 🤷‍♂️ 🤦‍♂️ *The end!* *Enough of such planning.
> View attachment 2577194
> *


Dude, you're the most annoying troll already here.


----------



## Peter Skawinsky

The_Photographer said:


> What a nonsense comment every skyline will look stretched from different perspectives. You look at entire city captured in a picture. Look at Pars, London, Moscow they also have towers growing all over the place not only in the cluster.


When I wrote "the worst skyscrapers skyline ever that is stretched like Italian spaghetti" I meant that planning of these tower groups is inappropriate in many cities(not only in Warsaw). Your opinion is yours but I think that the best skyline is not a space of scattered blocks everywhere. The fact that other big cities in Europe have errors does not mean that they need to be imitated.Here is an example of everything like peas and cabbage mixed in in great Paris. Unfortunately, there are some shots showing it

__
https://flic.kr/p/2mURUzs



Widur said:


> Dude, you're the most annoying troll already here.


I am writing only about errors in skylines of the European cities and if they are in spatial planning, why should I be silent. I know that most of the photos presented here on the thread are "sweet photos" of the cities, but even in such photos You can see imperfections in the skylines that indicate that something needs to be fixed. And You call it trolling? Man come on give me a break.IMO, thanks to such critical comments, You can consider which city really deserves the name "Best Modern European Skylines".
If You want to judge a woman, do not just look at her photos but at everything she has to show, otherwise You will only get fooled by model photos. cheers 🥂🍷🍸


----------



## Mind the gap_

Madrid

Happy New Year from Madrid, Spain by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr


By jollero_photography



By j.martinezmoran



By josemiguelsangar



By romera_spotter


----------



## CotCat

*Rzeszów*








source


----------



## Fl0riliege

Somebody struck a nerve here
Obviously US skylines are clustered in a wonderful bell-shaped dome and that's my definition of what a picture-perfect skyline should look like
European skylines are way uglier owing to the fact that a lot has been mindlessly emulating London. That's currently the case with Paris. They used to have an American skyline at La Defense but owing to a complex of inferiority, they've started growing mini clusters within Historical Paris
They don't realize that ugliness of European skylines stems from the fact US cities are modelled on a grid plan in a harmonious fashion while European skylines are organically sprinkled in a clutter due to intertwining roads and historical landmarks.
Hopefully, Asians, Petro-dollar cities and Moscow have been smart enough to copy cat US skylines and not scattered ones
Now if you want to contempt yourself with the delusion that a cluttered and sprinkled (not scattered) skyline is a blueprint of beauty... free country suit yourself
Chicago is sprawled (scattered is an inappropriate term) but it's marvellously singly-clustered

--------------------------------


Peter Skawinsky said:


> When I wrote "the worst skyscrapers skyline ever that is stretched like Italian spaghetti" I meant that planning of these tower groups is inappropriate in many cities(not only in Warsaw). Your opinion is yours but I think that the best skyline is not a space of scattered blocks everywhere. The fact that other big cities in Europe have errors does not mean that they need to be imitated.
> 
> 
> 
> I am writing only about errors in skylines of the European cities and if they are in spatial planning, why should I be silent. I know that most of the photos presented here on the thread are "sweet photos" of the cities, but even in such photos You can see imperfections in the skylines that indicate that something needs to be fixed. And You call it trolling? Man come on give me a break.IMO, thanks to such critical comments, You can consider which city really deserves the name "Best Modern European Skylines".
> If You want to judge a woman, do not just look at her photos but at everything she has to show, otherwise You will only get fooled by model photos. cheers 🥂🍷🍸


----------



## Bartek78

Widur said:


> Dude, you're the most annoying troll already here.


i was just about to write the same.


----------



## Pyrek1

Katowice


Fiorekolej said:


> Przeklejam zdjęcie z postu użytkownika taxi z wątku o panoramach Katowic. Moim zdaniem bardzo ładny widok na miasto.


----------



## madmax1982

__
http://instagr.am/p/CYPFVDGKprD/


----------



## Peter Skawinsky

Fl0riliege said:


> Somebody struck a nerve here
> Obviously US skylines are clustered in a wonderful bell-shaped dome and that's my definition of what a picture-perfect skyline should look like
> European skylines are way uglier owing to the fact that a lot has been mindlessly emulating London. That's currently the case with Paris. They used to have an American skyline at La Defense but owing to a complex of inferiority, they've started growing mini clusters within Historical Paris
> They don't realize that ugliness of European skylines stems from the fact US cities are modelled on a grid plan in a harmonious fashion while European skylines are organically sprinkled in a clutter due to intertwining roads and historical landmarks.
> Hopefully, Asians, Petro-dollar cities and Moscow have been smart enough to copy cat US skylines and not scattered ones
> Now if you want to contempt yourself with the delusion that a cluttered and sprinkled (not scattered) skyline is a blueprint of beauty... free country suit yourself
> Chicago is sprawled (scattered is an inappropriate term) but it's marvellously singly-clustered


However Asian agglomerations also have their abuses. Too many skyscrapers like termites are not well designed for people and they are not beautiful. They are a lava of modernist cubes, but anyway in their cities You can find very nicely arranged centers. ( I will not mention because we have a European thread, but You know which I am talking about, those who have become the pearls of China within 10 years) Nice icons of supertalls and group dominants. It cannot be generally stated that Asia, America or Europe are particularly good urban solutions to be the best. Everywhere here and there are examples of super cities and supertalls, super urban planning, beautiful squares and harmonious streets which all create a gordious urban fabric from which SUPER SKYLINE grows. We have to search it and find it like diamonds in a mess. The fact that there is no perfect skyline untill now does not mean that it is not worth pursuing. Some cities are quite near to become one in the future.



Bartek78 said:


> i was just about to write the same.


The real troll plays at the person, not at the content.
This is what You was about . That would be sad. Content arguments will be shown? Discuss or sticking labels, man? Don't make posts because You like or dislike someone, and here We have a specific topic, so better show Your arguments or paste photos into the showcase


----------



## Space Lover

*Madrid, Spain*

Thurday´s last light behind the towers, Madrid, Spain by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr


----------



## Mikiboz

I for one quite like @Peter Skawinsky, most of the time . At least he also raises critical questions and aspects. Much better than the partially fanatic fanbois/girls in this thread, sometimes it’s worse in here than in a CR7 vs. Messi thread…to properly appreciate beauty one must acknowledge ugliness…

Anyway, FFM by Source


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Warsaw:*








New Year Warszawa, Polska by Twin Peaks99 on 500px.com


----------



## redcode

*Paris*

Paris-70 by Alex Sabatka, sur Flickr

Paris-100 by Alex Sabatka, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Manchester*

Construction in Manchester by Matt Doran, sur Flickr

On a crisp and clear winter morning by Matt Doran, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Basel*

Sunny day in Basel | Switzerland by Carlo Deragisch, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Frankfurt*

ECB-20-years-anniversary-illumination by European Central Bank, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Woolwich, London:*








Woolwich across the river by Andy Sheridan on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Hamburg:*








Harbour of Hamburg by UNITED-ΠΙΞΕΛΣ by Athanasios on 500px.com


----------



## Mikiboz

FFM by Frankfurter Bub


----------



## redcode

*Vienna*

DSC_9148 by Lukasz Karnas, sur Flickr

DSC_8819 by Lukasz Karnas, sur Flickr

DSC_8798 by Lukasz Karnas, sur Flickr

DSC_9184 by Lukasz Karnas, sur Flickr

DSC_8794 by Lukasz Karnas, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London* 

The City Skyscrapers by Matthew Wells, on Flickr

Down the Thames by Matthew Wells, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Vilnius*









❄Vilnius❄ by Witold Drutel on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Madrid*

Cinco Torres at twilight, Madrid, Spain by Daniel Garrido, sur Flickr









Foggy Madrid before sunrise by Jaime Ollero on 500px


----------



## RokasLT

*Vilnius







*





Saltoniškių trikampis arba „Žvėryno žiedas“ - Miestai ir architektūra


Saltoniškių trikampis arba „Žvėryno žiedas“



www.miestai.net


----------



## hkskyline

*Barcelona*

New Year&#x27;s Day Barcelona by Margarita Cabre, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Riga*

Mirador by onas mer, on Flickr

Pont del ferrocarril by onas mer, on Flickr


----------



## werner10

by @ottolouter on Gers Magazine











by @een_wasbeer on Gers Magazine












by @JespervdenBerg on Twitter











@reindertbokop on Gers Magazine












by @midi_pictures on Gers Magazine











by @Dezz


----------



## Sponsor

Bratislava by @metthouse_movie on instagram


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

1st January 2022. Sunrise on the River Mersey at Liverpool seen from New Brighton by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr

1st January 2022. Sunrise on the River Mersey at Liverpool seen from New Brighton by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr


----------



## Space Lover

*London, UK*








Tower bridge at sunset by Graham, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Moscow*









Moscow City by Stas Mandryka on 500px


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Skopje*


----------



## ILCOMEBACK

Kazan


----------



## ILCOMEBACK

Perm


----------



## ILCOMEBACK

Moscow


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw








warsaw by drone


----------



## ILCOMEBACK

Moscow


----------



## alan198711

ILCOMEBACK said:


> Moscow


Beautifull towers 😉


----------



## ILCOMEBACK

Historical skyline/ N Novgorod


----------



## IThomas

Milano









Paolo Marchesi








Paolo Marchesi








Alessandro Barberio









Paolo Marchesi









Repubblica









Corriere








Roberto Pinetti​


----------



## Mikiboz

Some FFM pics by mattslk


----------



## hkskyline

* London*

New Year&#x27;s Eve, London by William Fallows, on Flickr

New Years Day, Plumstead by William Fallows, on Flickr

DSC_1139 by Angela Buffoni, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Istanbul*









BOSPHORUS BRIDGE by SADI GUCUM on 500px









LOOKING DOWN FROM CAMLICA by SADI GUCUM on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Madrid*

Cuatro Torres... y una más by JC Álvarez, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Berlin*

Alexanderplatz by Rafael Monroy, on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## Pitchoune

Brussels







(source:Home - Franklin)


----------



## madmax1982

La Défense
Source : page of Hekla tower


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam








@midi_pictures on Gers Magazine












@erwingraphy on Gers Magazine












by @The City is Ours 












@rotterdaminpixels on Gers Magazine


----------



## KlausDiggy

Vienna



F. Pilzmaier said:


> *DC Tower 3 (110m):*
> Here, too, the crane was removed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures by myself.


----------



## Mikiboz

With the Hermitage project seemingly dead in the water for the time being (CTBUH), I think it’s safe to say that Moscow and London will remain the two European Top dogs skyline-wise at least for the next 10 years minimum.


----------



## madmax1982

Ok you ask questions on the international thread and still share a false article 😂


----------



## redcode

*London*









The Shard at Night by John D Mason on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Madrid*

Madrid by Carlos Javier Perez, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Rotterdam *

Rotterdam by night by Focus 1607, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vienna*

20211208_Feiertagswalk_047 by Tauralbus, on Flickr


----------



## ILCOMEBACK

Volgograd


----------



## Darryl

hkskyline said:


> *Berlin*
> 
> Alexanderplatz by Rafael Monroy, on Flickr


Ugh. That bronzed-glass building in the middle is such an ugly behemoth.


----------



## ILCOMEBACK

Voronezh


----------



## gstark0

Mikiboz said:


> With the Hermitage project seemingly dead in the water for the time being (CTBUH), I think it’s safe to say that Moscow and London will remain the two European Top dogs skyline-wise at least for the next 10 years minimum.


Wow, so it's official that Hermitage Towers are cancelled? Nice, I've never believed it was going to be built anyway.


----------



## madmax1982

No, it's still not cancelled.









Toujours décidé à ériger ses tours géantes, le promoteur Hermitage contre-attaque - Defense-92.fr


Malgré le revers infligé par Paris La Défense, Emin Iskenderov, le promoteur russe entend poursuivre son projet des deux tours jumelles.




www.defense-92.fr


----------



## Darryl

ILCOMEBACK said:


> The Mole Antonelliana is splendid tower !!!


Indeed it is! Beautiful. I hope they don't build any tall buildings too near to it. It should be allowed to remain dominating the surrounding landscape the way it does currently.


----------



## hkskyline

*Moscow*

H18A8617 by Said Aminov, on Flickr


----------



## Peter Skawinsky

hkskyline said:


> by duncan c, on Flickr











^^^
Again, I will risk London hardly criticized but this shot shows the *skyline-tastelessness* from that point of view* 🤷‍♂️ *


----------



## Peter Skawinsky

der muttt said:


> Sorry but it looks a heck of a lot more exciting and interesting than Warsaw, which take away The Palace Of Culture could be anywhere. Frankly having "LG" and "Samsung" on top of boring rectangular buildings is not very tasteful. If they were Polish brands it would make sense but they are not so it just makes Warsaw look like "Anywhereville".
> 
> And I'm not even saying that for nationalist reasons.


Of course, I agree with You exept that the supertall-Libeskind Złota 44 is already a counterweight to the Palace a bit repairing the skyline. I believe that we build the Warsaw center introducing much more beautiful dominants icons than the Palace of Culture and Science in the future, taking care of creating harmonious buildings&urbanplan from all viewing sides.Varso is like You said  a bit too poor form adding only the good hight to the view of Warsaw. We shall work it out if UE&Russia won't kill our hope to be significant city in the Europe.


----------



## Dusty Hare

Peter Skawinsky said:


> View attachment 2591907
> 
> ^^^
> Again, I will risk London hardly criticized but this shot shows the *skyline-tastelessness* from that point of view* 🤷‍♂️ *
> View attachment 2591855


It's not a good angle of The City cluster which doesn't yet look right and isn't helped by 22 Fenchurch Street which ruins most shots of the cluster. There are some superb buildings within the cluster though. And fortunately there are other clusters in London if The City isn't your thing.


----------



## goschio

hkskyline said:


> *Berlin*
> 
> Alexanderplatz by Rafael Monroy, on Flickr


That must be the saddest skyline of any capital city. LOL


----------



## A Chicagoan

Darryl said:


> Ugh. That bronzed-glass building in the middle is such an ugly behemoth.


It’s probably black clad reflecting the sun.


----------



## SamTower

Peter Skawinsky said:


> View attachment 2591907
> 
> ^^^
> Again, I will risk London hardly criticized but this shot shows the *skyline-tastelessness* from that point of view* 🤷‍♂️ *
> View attachment 2591855


----------



## SamTower

Dusty Hare said:


> It's not a good angle of The City cluster which doesn't yet look right and isn't helped by 22 Fenchurch Street which ruins most shots of the cluster. There are some superb buildings within the cluster though. And fortunately there are other clusters in London if The City isn't your thing.


In a few years time..


----------



## redcode

*Moscow*

H18A0343 by Said Aminov, sur Flickr

H18A4070 by Said Aminov, sur Flickr

H18A8674 by Said Aminov, sur Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

@ILCOMEBACK your photos are great and if they are yours, please credit yourself. Thanks


----------



## Dusty Hare

SamTower said:


> In a few years time..
> 
> View attachment 2593309


Exactly.....looks better, no?


----------



## hkskyline

*Rotterdam*

DSC48592 by Alexander, on Flickr

DSC48574 by Alexander, on Flickr

DSC48599 by Alexander, on Flickr


----------



## werner10

Slices of Utrecht








by @ill-b










by @ill-b












@HoutenseH on Twitter


----------



## hkskyline

*London *



















Source : Twitter @ jasonhawkesphot and here


----------



## Darhet

*Warsaw*



















Warsaw by Dron






























Aeropan


----------



## redcode

*Benidorm*









Niebla by Alfonso Bejar Manda on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Rotterdam*

Leuvehaven, Zalmtoren, Maritiem Museum, Rotterdam by Inguuh, on Flickr

De Verwoeste Stad by Zadkine by Inguuh, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Moscow*

Гостиница Украина by Dmitry Djouce, on Flickr

Moscow by Dmitry Djouce, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Amsterdam*

20211229 panorama vanaf nhow [marcel steinbach] by Amsterdam Zuidas, sur Flickr

20211229 panorama vanaf nhow [marcel steinbach] by Amsterdam Zuidas, sur Flickr

20211221 valley [marcel steinbach]3 by Amsterdam Zuidas, sur Flickr

20211229 panoramas [marcel steinbach]9 by Amsterdam Zuidas, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Benidorm*

L1026714.jpg by nilsenJa, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Bilbao*

Panorama Bilbao by Thomas-Paul BUDIL, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*









London from above by Erlis Dhima on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Birmingham*

The Cathedral, The Park, The Imposter by Mac McCreery, on Flickr


----------



## Darhet

*Katowice*



















Sztuka-Architektury.pl


----------



## redcode

*Moscow*

H18A3234 by Said Aminov, sur Flickr


----------



## jakuber

Warsaw, 2011 vs 2021, by @MarcinK


----------



## ILCOMEBACK

Ekaterinburg


----------



## hkskyline

*Oslo*

The Opera by astrid westvang, on Flickr

Crane in the bluehour by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Madrid*

Madrid by Carlos Javier Perez, on Flickr


----------



## ILCOMEBACK

Skolkovo (near Moscow)- new innovation center


----------



## anubis1234

ILCOMEBACK said:


> Skolkovo (near Moscow)- new innovation center


?


----------



## Quicksilver

Manchester is trying to get serious with its density:


----------



## AndrewCol

anubis1234 said:


> ?


when you place random shaped roads in cities skylines and just zone some of them 😂 its just a joke (don't take it seriously) 
Best of luck to Skolkovo tho, innovation is crucial so hope it brings a lot of it!


----------



## spartannl

The Hague


----------



## marcobruls

If only we didnt have such a disastrous city council.


----------



## redcode

*Brussels*

Skyline by Paul Noel, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*

Skyline of Frankfurt by Nils Joneleit, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Quicksilver said:


> Manchester is trying to get serious with its density:
> 
> View attachment 2596774


It's a nice tall cluster but I also like Media City as well with a waterfront setting even though the buildings there are a lot shorter and more spread out.


----------



## der muttt

I don't think Jakarta, Manilla and Mumbai have to worry about artefacts like Roman walls that could be up to 1800 years old and their CBDs were not semi destroyed during WW2. The City must be the oldest CBD in the world and it has been limited by usually only being able to build on old bomb sites (the new buildings are usually the 2nd generation post war) and by the intention to preserve the past. The road layout in The City is Roman and medieval. A would be excellent skyscraper for the City has just been rejected because it would have blocked light to Britain's oldest synagogue, Jews from all over the globe complained so it was dropped.
Canary Wharf was a completely blank slate only restricted by waterways, The City is the complete opposite.

It may not appear the most "natural" to some but its the most organic, representing 2000 years of continuous development as a financial centre whilst retaining aspects of all that has gone before.

And The City has plenty of "clearly identifiable structures" which is why people from all over the world are able to use their nicknames.


----------



## Mikiboz

der muttt said:


> I don't think Jakarta, Manilla and Mumbai have to worry about artefacts like Roman walls that could be up to 1800 years old and their CBDs were not semi destroyed during WW2. The City must be the oldest CBD in the world and it has been limited by usually only being able to build on old bomb sites (the new buildings are usually the 2nd generation post war) and by the intention to preserve the past. The road layout in The City is Roman and medieval. The Chinese are already becoming conscious that they may have bulldozed too much of their past in the rush to modernity.
> Canary Wharf was a completely blank slate only restricted by waterways, The City is the complete opposite.


Why so sensitive? I didnt criticize London at all. And it’s besides the point. Highrise/Skyscraper Development is all over London, that’s the point, not the City. City and CW are relatively distinct cluster. What many people don’t like is the development of scrapers all over the place, the Tokyo/Seoul effect. They simply prefer a distinct, clearly defined skyline, see NY/Chicago etc.


----------



## madmax1982

From Hekla's tower official account :


----------



## Mind the gap_

Madrid


By antoniomontana



By alberto_lopez_111



By fotomotivos


by Carlos Javier Perez


----------



## Xorcist

Frankfurt

__
http://instagr.am/p/CYf76O4I8YP/


----------



## redcode

*Bratislava*

Autumn in Bratislava by Keith Mac Uidhir, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Moscow*









Moscow City during winter by Vasil Nanev on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan

Mikiboz said:


> What is „natural“ in terms of city development? If you want pure „natural“ take a look at Jakarta, Manila, Mumbai etc
> Best Skyline never meant „most natural“, to the contrary. The most natural grown first world skylines are the likes of Tokyo and Seoul but they are never on the top because they are too amorphous, chaotic, all over the place Skyline-wise. But most people prefer clearly identifiable structures.
> 
> People have different tastes, that’s all there is to it.


Unlike those Asian cities though, London has clearly defined clusters, not just random buildings all over the place.


----------



## redcode

*Benidorm*

Rising above by Infernal Elf, sur Flickr


----------



## IThomas

Milano









Andrea Cherchi









Andrea Cherchi








Bad Drones








Andrea Cherchi








Andrea Cherchi








Andrea Cherchi








Bad Drones​


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

Liverpool by Andrew George-Photography, on Flickr

liverpool skyline at night by hannah blundell, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Portsmouth*

DJI_0005 by Windy Miller, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

Lifebelt by Geoff Henson, on Flickr


----------



## ILCOMEBACK

Moscow


----------



## alan198711

Moscow has Really good towers


----------



## Quicksilver

London:









https://twitter.com/seaofconcrete 









https://twitter.com/visitlondon


----------



## ILCOMEBACK

Moscow


----------



## LinkD-2ME

ILCOMEBACK said:


> Moscow


Nice towers of Moscow


----------



## C63




----------



## C63




----------



## wojdylom

Warsaw by @Zapaleniec 



Zapaleniec said:


>


----------



## vincent1746

*Paris / La Défense*
​







































































































































Folow me on Login • Instagram

Vincent Mt


----------



## hkskyline

*Vienna*

Black, white, and snowy by Charlie Hindhaugh, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Frankfurt*

MaZZes_FotoMatrix_210612_.jpg by Mathias Schmid, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Canary Wharf*

Tower Bridge in 2022 by ERIC MAK, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Moscow*









Untitled by Max Orange on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Barcelona*









Buenos días Barcelona by Muhamed Mulalic on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Madrid*

The Five Towers at the awakening of a new day, Madrid, Spain by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Bilbao*

Negu urdina by eitb.eus, on Flickr


----------



## gstark0

*Plac Grzybowski, Warszawa*​








Plac Grzybowski nocą
Lukaszmalkiewicz.pl, CC BY 3.0 <Creative Commons — Attribution 3.0 Unported — CC BY 3.0>, via Wikimedia Commons


----------



## Mind the gap_

Barcelona




















unknown source


----------



## Pickun

Ekaterenburg


----------



## der muttt

👑 😪


----------



## lenin

Lodz-"*This Is Not America"*


















































































Dronem Po Niebie


Dronem Po Niebie, Łódź. 413 likes · 1 talking about this. Reportaże z eventów, materiały promocyjne dla firm, fotografia nieruchomości, nie tylko dronem 📸




www.facebook.com










Walendi Photo







www.facebook.com













Dronem Po Niebie


Dronem Po Niebie၊ Łódź .နှစ်သက်သူ ၄၁၃ ဦး · ၂ ဦး ဒီအကြေင်းပြေနေသည် . Reportaże z eventów, materiały promocyjne dla firm, fotografia nieruchomości, nie tylko dronem 📸




www.facebook.com


----------



## LinkD-2ME

vincent1746 said:


> *Paris / La Défense*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Folow me on Login • Instagram
> 
> Vincent Mt


^^^ Already the best tower in Paris and one of the best in Europe


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Nantes:*








New R by Laurent Letort on 500px.com


----------



## hkskyline

*Paris*

Eiffel Tower by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Warsaw*

Warsaw by George Sobkowicz, on Flickr


----------



## CODEBARRE75011

Paris LD 

By Vincent 1746



vincent1746 said:


>


By Cyril



Cyril said:


>


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Frankfurt:*








Frankfurt Skyline at Sunset by Renato Dehnhardt on 500px.com


----------



## hkskyline

*Frankfurt*

MaZZes_FotoMatrix_211117_2.jpg by Mathias Schmid, on Flickr


----------



## ILCOMEBACK

Moscow
































































Source ???


----------



## altabsel

Stockholm, Sweden









Source ???


----------



## Matheoo

￼￼￼ warsaw, Poland. Warsaw by drone and Michau


----------



## Quicksilver

North America vibes - Manchester:

freyaerica - Instagram


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Warsaw:*








By Jasiek Zoll


----------



## Thermo

Brussels









pic: franklin.brussels


----------



## A Chicagoan

older pic of Milan

Skyline, Milan (Italy) by Andrea Guagni, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*

Rocky. by Alan Habbick Photography., sur Flickr

Misty South Quay ... by Marc Barrot, sur Flickr

The City from Greenwich Park by Anna Heath, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*

Frankfurt Ostend - Sunset, January 2022 - Sony FX3 by Fenchel &amp; Janisch, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Paris*

View Eiffel tower to La Défense by David van Keulen [#ExploreTheCity #GreenCity], on Flickr

View from Sacré-Cœur by David van Keulen [#ExploreTheCity #GreenCity], on Flickr

View on Tour Montparnasse by David van Keulen [#ExploreTheCity #GreenCity], on Flickr


----------



## ILCOMEBACK

Moscow


----------



## hkskyline

*Canary Wharf*

West India Quay by Geoff Henson, on Flickr


----------



## PiotrWysocki

Warsaw by me


----------



## IThomas

MILANO









Paolo Marchesi








ItalyMagazine









MondadoriPortoflio








Paolo Marchesi









Paolo Marchesi








Paolo Marchesi









Paolo Marchesi








Paolo Marchesi








Mario D'Angelo









Roberto Pinetti​


----------



## Abendrot

Vienna









Source


----------



## seb.a

*Paris*​


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Limassol, Cyprus:*








Beautiful day! by Michel Photography on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Volgograd:*








На Волге by Vasilev Roman on 500px.com


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

London air pollution by Alistair Hall, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vienna*

Bridge over Towers / Brücke über Türme by Claus Vogl, on Flickr

DC Tower by Claus Vogl, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Paris*









Paris at Dusk by Mitch Tancio on 500px

Eiffel Tower by Kofla Olivieri, sur Flickr









La Défense by Jérémy Boutes on 500px









la defense by denis LECHAPLAIN on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Malmö*

In Shade. Sweden, Malmö, 2021. by Leif Persson, on Flickr

Ribersborg, Malmö, Sweden. by Leif Persson, on Flickr

Ribersborg, Malmö, Sweden. by Leif Persson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Amsterdam *

Amsterdam - 10 Jan 2022 by Jan Veldhuis, on Flickr

Amsterdam - 12 Jan 2022 by Jan Veldhuis, on Flickr


----------



## Space Lover

*Dnipro City, Ukraine*








Source


----------



## hkskyline

*Rotterdam*

Rotterdam Skyline by nestle rosales, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Moscow*









The Buildings by George Smith on 500px


----------



## RokasLT

London Bankers, Your Jobs and Bonuses Look Safe — For Now


New finance jobs created elsewhere in Europe, rather than transfers from London, threaten to erode the City’s status.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Istanbul:*

DAP buildings by Hakan Kavas, on Flickr


----------



## Matheoo

Warsaw by Mr Fly Guy


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Lyon:*








Fly to the light by Loïck NEFF on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Batumi:*








Batumi Aerial Sunset by Ⓟ Panagiotis Papadopoulos on 500px.com


----------



## ElViejoReino

*BENIDORM*











































Instagram


----------



## ILCOMEBACK

Is this SNOW ??!!


----------



## ILCOMEBACK

Piter


----------



## Mind the gap_

ILCOMEBACK said:


> Is this SNOW ??!!


It's sand and reflections, it's a construction zone


----------



## ILCOMEBACK

Mind the gap_ said:


> It's sand and reflections, it's a construction zone


Ok / Thanks


----------



## Tyu61

Blue monday.

Source: Air France


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*

Trip in Frankfurt and more by Stefanos Ampelakiotis, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Istanbul*









Leave it all behind by Baran Kahyaoğlu on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Rotterdam*









Rotterdam by Erik de Klerck on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Rotterdam*

Water taxi dock Parkkade Rotterdam by Rick van der Poorten, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Canary Wharf*

Canary Wharf &amp; The City through the trees by Jon Dickins, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Bratislava*

Bratislava overview by Andrew, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Riga*

10:24:32 DSC_7422 by Andrey Salikov, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*








Vauxhall from Battersea by Carsten Hempel on 500px.com









Vauxhall by Carsten Hempel on 500px.com


----------



## Quicksilver

By nathanjphillips










By grngmdn


----------



## Mind the gap_

Madrid



By dym_canon 



By marco_a_carpena


----------



## Quicksilver

Canary Wharf seen from The Monument by 
*Allegorical Studio*


----------



## hkskyline

*Vilnius*

Vilnius by Nikas Morozov, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Saint Petersburg*









Russia, St. Petersburg, 08 January 2022: Lakhta center skyscraper in a by Vladimir Drozdin on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Manchester*

Under Deansgate Square. by Reece Callum Hutton, on Flickr


----------



## Quicksilver

Canary Wharf (with Stratford skyline at the background too) from Apprentice TV show:


----------



## _DanielSky_*

Warsaw skyline by RaV...


----------



## Ingenioren

Oostende:

Skyline by Rik Vanhoorne, on Flickr


----------



## Miguel_PL

*Warsaw*










TVN24


----------



## CODEBARRE75011

Paris LD by Caius Octavius


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

Liverpool from New Brighton by Steven Heywood, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

DJI_0055-Pano by Sky Shark, on Flickr

DJI_0079-Pano-Edit by Sky Shark, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Benidorm *

Alfaz del Pi and Benidorm by Julián Such, on Flickr


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester...








*










Manchester Skyline Photos | Page 393 | Skyscraper City Forum


----------



## spartannl

Rotterdam 










Source: Caroline Nagtegaal-Van Doorn on LinkedIn: #cruiseindustry #cruise #cruising


----------



## cardiff




----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*








London Sunset from the Sky Garden by Ranjit Singh Chaggar, on Flickr









London Sunset from the Sky Garden by Ranjit Singh Chaggar, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Rotterdam*

City marina Rotterdam &amp; skyline by Matthijs Borghgraef, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Bratislava *









Bratislava Port by Filip on 500px


----------



## C63

cardiff said:


>


London skyline is near perfect with icons and dynamism and Canary Wharf is also magnificent even on it's own. Probably the best in Europe.


----------



## Xorcist

Berlin








By makoberlin


----------



## hkskyline

*Vienna*

2021ChristmasMarkets-505 by jandcbarnes, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Frankfurt*

20220120-_ffm (1) by Willy Kerntopp, on Flickr


----------



## QData

Barcelona










By La Vanguardia


----------



## HaagseHoogbouw

The Hague
DSC01225[1] copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

Mississippi Star by Frisia Bonn, on Flickr


----------



## ILCOMEBACK

Historical skyline of St Peterburg


----------



## der muttt

коханець_хмарочосів said:


> Kiev, Russia
> View of the Metro Bridge (left side) from the platform of the Dnepr station. by Valery Pokotylo, on Flickr


Kiev is not in Russia.


----------



## robert

Rotterdam


----------



## Skabbymuff

Those last London images are just 😮
It's not the same city I grew up in, it's become something else, something new. Love it!


----------



## alan198711

Skabbymuff said:


> Those last London images are just 😮
> It's not the same city I grew up in, it's become something else, something new. Love it!


It looks like Manhattan in the last photo


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw







Nowa Warszawa


----------



## jackwis

mlody89 said:


> Warsaw
> View attachment 2671914
> Nowa Warszawa


Wow! Am I the only one who who loves this crossing? This shape looks extremely cool :3


----------



## KlausDiggy

And the pipes...


----------



## Dareko

hm?


----------



## hkskyline

*Moscow*

H18A9066 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9573 by Said Aminov, on Flickr


----------



## frankfurtgermany

What are these pipes for?


----------



## anubis1234

frankfurtgermany said:


> What are these pipes for?


This little district is called Browary Warszawskie which means Warsaw breweries.
The entire investment was built on the place of the old breweries and refers to them, the pipes are also a decorative element.

Here you can see a walk around the area (filmed right after construction, so not everything finished yet here)





btw Lewandowski has a restaurant at this location


----------



## gstark0

frankfurtgermany said:


> What are these pipes for?


It’s a decorative element to preserve at least some industrial character of this place from before WW2. Around that street there also a few industrial museums.


----------



## Space Lover

коханець_хмарочосів said:


> Because?  I will tell you why, you simply cannot accept the fact that Moscow literally blows every single one of your western cities out of the water, including London. Simple as that. You can't fake the reality.





коханець_хмарочосів said:


> Paris better than Moscow? You gotta be kidding me lol ......


That is why Russian billionaires are fleeing to London and Paris, and not vice versa.



коханець_хмарочосів said:


> Officially not (as long as it's still Ukrainian), but it's historically Russian.


Just like Warsaw, Riga, Tallinn and Helsinki. And don't forget Alaska.



Mistogun said:


> This guy is just a troll, he should be banned already. Also I'm not sure if he is even russian.


Why? He's a typical Russian troll and chauvinist who hates everything that is not Russian.


----------



## Space Lover

*Kyiv, Ukraine*








































Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart) • Instagram photos and videos


11K Followers, 235 Following, 706 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart)




www.instagram.com


----------



## gstark0

Warsaw by 21 Aerials


----------



## Mistogun

Space Lover said:


> Why? He's a typical Russian troll and chauvinist who hates everything that is not Russian.


There are no "typical russian trolls", trolls can be from everywhere.


----------



## коханець_хмарочосів

Space Lover said:


> That is why Russian billionaires are fleeing to London and Paris, and not vice versa.


To London - sure. But to Paris? LOL, none of Russian billionaires is fleeing to Paris, for sure they are buying properties but nobody will move to Paris when they can simply stay in Moscow, which is much more global and better city overall. For London I agree tough - It's a global city just like Moscow and NYC so people from all over the world want to live there.



Space Lover said:


> Just like Warsaw, Riga, Tallinn and Helsinki. And don't forget Alaska.


They have westernised already. But Kiev is culturally and aesthetically Russian, you can find plenty of Russian architecture and heritage - it's mother of the Rus.


----------



## der muttt

коханець_хмарочосів said:


> Kiev, Russia
> View of the Metro Bridge (left side) from the platform of the Dnepr station. by Valery Pokotylo, on Flickr


----------



## anubis1234

Mistogun said:


> There are no "typical russian trolls", trolls can be from everywhere.


nope, "russian troll" in general, is different category, u didn't know that?


----------



## Space Lover

коханець_хмарочосів said:


> For London I agree tough - It's a global city just like Moscow and NYC so people from all over the world want to live there.


London and New York are "Alpha ++" cities (the only ones in the world), and Moscow is two ranks lower (not even Alpha +).








Global city - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org







коханець_хмарочосів said:


> They have westernised already. But Kiev is culturally and aesthetically Russian, you can find plenty of Russian architecture and heritage - it's mother of the Rus.


1. Kyiv will never be Russian because 95% of Kyivans don't want it. The results of the last elections confirm this fact.
2. Kyiv is a Ruthenian city (city of Rus') but not a Russian. Russia is similar to Rus' as Australia is similar to Austria.
3. Russian architecture is less than 5% of the architectural heritage of Kyiv.
4. The Russian empire collapsed many years ago, you must accept this fact.

BTW, Kyiv was founded by prince Kyi, not Kie. That’s why my city’s called Kyiv, not Kiev. That’s correct for Ukrainian speakers and foreigners.


----------



## Erlenberg

*LYON*​








bala_in_lyon









NinoVersalPhotography









NinoVersalPhotography









bala_in_lyon


----------



## Mistogun

Space Lover said:


> BTW, Kyiv was founded by prince Kyi, not Kie. That’s why my city’s called Kyiv, not Kiev. That’s correct for Ukrainian speakers and foreigners.


That isn't right though. Both words "Київ" and "Киев" include the "Кий". (since "Киев" is basically "Кийев"). The only difference is, that the first version has the modern ukrainian ending, and the second version the modern russian ending. So both words are right in their own languages.


----------



## коханець_хмарочосів

Space Lover said:


> London and New York are "Alpha ++" cities (the only ones in the world), and Moscow is two ranks lower (not even Alpha +).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Global city - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Kyiv will never be Russian because 95% of Kyivans don't want it. The results of the last elections confirm this fact.
> 2. Kyiv is a Ruthenian city (city of Rus') but not a Russian. Russia is similar to Rus' as Australia is similar to Austria.
> 3. Russian architecture is less than 5% of the architectural heritage of Kyiv.
> 4. The Russian empire collapsed many years ago, you must accept this fact.
> 
> BTW, Kyiv was founded by prince Kyi, not Kie. That’s why my city’s called Kyiv, not Kiev. That’s correct for Ukrainian speakers and foreigners.


What do you expect from the ranking - it is made by British institution, which is obvious they will favor western cities.

1. Russia is much more prosperous and much much richer than Ukraine. Kiev (including all Russian minorities there) would easily agree if there was a serious proposition to join the federation because simply Russia has much more to offer, more money and better future.
2. Russia is the main successor of the Rus.
3. Source? And I hope this source also takes into account all valuable Soviet heritage (which probably itself has more than 5%)
4. Who talks about empire? It’s not and won’t be, but is currently one of the world leading powers anyway.

And both Kiev and Kyiv are correct.


----------



## redcode

There is a time and a place for everything. It would be great if we could leave the politics to the off-topic sections and focus on appreciating Europe's skylines in this thread instead.

*Moscow*

H18A9111 by Said Aminov, sur Flickr

H18A9297 by Said Aminov, sur Flickr


----------



## werner10

Yeah well, whatever... @redcode has a point! Let's leave politics aside.

Hence, Moscow or Kyiv are both great cities with great skylines - and Russia as a whole is great as well as is the Urkaine (or France or the UK or... whatever!).
The're all great.
Don't let this debate evolve into some childish behavior in which we compare our genitals. Our identities are much, much more than just the geopolitical area in which we coincidentally find ourselves into existence. It is irrational to suggest otherwise - as manipulative, egotistical politicians already know. Since they use our irrationality against us; in the hope that we remain children under their command (instead of the independent, free thinking grown ups that we really are!)

So let's focus on other things like... Amsterdam's skyline!







Marcel Steinbach/Amsterdam Zuidas on Facebook












@Nancywritesthis on Twitter





jorrocooper on Twitter





Amsterdam Zuidas on Facebook


----------



## Quicksilver

коханець_хмарочосів said:


> Sure, Moscow is not global city, this is why:
> 
> Moscow is 12mil+ metropolis
> It has most skyscrapers in Europe
> It has tallest skyscrapers in Europe, taller than everything ever built in London or "global" (xd) Paris
> It has one of the most in-demand business districts in Europe and in the world
> Millions of tourists are coming each year to visit the city
> It is one of the richest cities in Europe
> It has bigger GDP than many countries in the world
> It is the capital of 2nd most important country in the world and 2nd global leading power
> Year by year lots of migrants and talents are coming here from different parts of the world (especially from former Soviet countries like Ukraine, Kazakhstan, Armenia but also from different parts of the world) to live and work here
> 
> It doesn't look like a global city to you? In many areas London looks like a village in comparison.
> IMG_20211010_172740 by eka phil, on Flickr
> Moscow City (Russia) by Artyom Mirniy, on Flickr
> Kremlin by Larry Koester, on Flickr


Sure, Mumbai is not global city, this is why:

Mumbai is 12mil+ metropolis
It has most skyscrapers in Europe
It has tallest skyscrapers in Europe, taller than everything ever built in London or "global" (xd) Paris
It has one of the most in-demand business districts in Asia and in the world
Millions of tourists are coming each year to visit the city
It is one of the richest cities in Asia
It has bigger GDP than many countries in the world
It is the capital of 2nd most important country in the world and 2nd global leading power
Year by year lots of migrants and talents are coming here from different parts of the world (especially from former British Empire countries like Nepal, Bangladesh, Sri-Lanka but also from different parts of the world) to live and work here

This is really how silly you look.


----------



## Wade Lyonson

коханець_хмарочосів said:


> What do you expect from the ranking - it is made by British institution, which is obvious they will favor western cities.


And you write all this quietly in English on an Anglo-Saxon site that deals with skyscrapers typical of the United States architectural heritage.

Come on...


----------



## Nghtmre

Warsaw Lights 

















Skyfall Warsaw x Drone in Warsaw - YouTube


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

Liverpool 15 - 17 January 2022 by Pumpkin&#x27;s Belly, on Flickr

Liverpool 15 - 17 January 2022 by Pumpkin&#x27;s Belly, on Flickr

Liverpool 15 - 17 January 2022 by Pumpkin&#x27;s Belly, on Flickr


----------



## Jan

hi guys, let's try to keep the off topic blabber (ie. politics) to a minimum, thanks!


----------



## Quicksilver

London by grngmdn:


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Paris:*








Paris skyline (La Défense) by Mr Nonaceos on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*








London above the Fog by Liam Man on 500px.com


----------



## bonquiqui

A Chicagoan said:


> *Paris:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paris skyline (La Défense) by Mr Nonaceos on 500px.com


Wowwwww the last photos of London and Paris are outstandingly beautiful


----------



## madmax1982

Paris must be at least a couple months ago since Hekla is not visible.


----------



## A Chicagoan

madmax1982 said:


> Paris must be at least a couple months ago since Hekla is not visible.


Photo is from 2017, but still a good picture.


----------



## Miguel_PL

*Warsaw


































*










winkiel82 (You Tube)


----------



## Laurensvdv

Jan said:


> hi guys, let's try to keep the off topic blabber (ie. politics) to a minimum, thanks!


If people make dumb claims they should get called out for it. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Warsaw:*








By droneinwarsaw


----------



## Mistogun

Laurensvdv said:


> If people make dumb claims they should get called out for it. Nothing wrong with that.


If one person (an obvious troll) makes dumb claims and as a reaction people start insulting and talking shit about a whole country, it isn't ok. Some of the "outcalling" comments were equally stupid.


----------



## Jan

Laurensvdv said:


> If people make dumb claims they should get called out for it. Nothing wrong with that.


This site and especially this thread is just not the place for political banter. If you have an opinion about politics, or feel the need to react to an opinion about politics, or basically any opinion about anything not related to our topics, we prefer you take it here.


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*

2022-01_20-9912- by Dieter K., sur Flickr

2022-01_22-9956- by Dieter K., sur Flickr

2022-01_22-9941- by Dieter K., sur Flickr


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw








nowa warszawa


----------



## ElViejoReino

*BARCELONA*








Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*









London Skyline Sunset by Paul Moore on 500px









London Skyline Sunset by Paul Moore on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Madrid*









Sol y sombra by azabache3 on 500px









Today is like this!!! by Fernando Torres on 500px









Madrid Sunset by Gonzalo Nieto on 500px


----------



## ancov

Moscow by matros99


----------



## hkskyline

*Frankfurt*

Evening walk in the city by Faina WF, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Rotterdam*

Rotterdamse bruggen 3 by Casper Jansen, on Flickr

Rotterdamse bruggen 6 by Casper Jansen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Amsterdam*

20220111 panorama en uitzichten vanaf WTC [marcel steinbach]8 by Amsterdam Zuidas, on Flickr

20220111 panorama en uitzichten vanaf WTC [marcel steinbach]2 by Amsterdam Zuidas, on Flickr

20220111 panorama en uitzichten vanaf WTC [marcel steinbach]3 by Amsterdam Zuidas, on Flickr

20220110 panorama en uitzichten [marcel steinbach]2 by Amsterdam Zuidas, on Flickr

20220110 panorama en uitzichten [marcel steinbach]9 by Amsterdam Zuidas, on Flickr


----------



## gstark0

Gdańsk
Olivia Business Center by magro_kr, on Flickr
Oliwa by UrbFoto, on Flickr


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester:-








*

One of three Emirate`s A380`s that normally serve MAN on a daily basis.


----------



## vinsvnity

I posted a similar pic of Warsaw a while ago but it was 2011 vs 2021 I think. Here's Warsaw in 2005 (year after we joined the EU) vs 2022.


----------



## CODEBARRE75011

коханець_хмарочосів said:


> none of Russian billionaires is fleeing to Paris, for sure they are buying properties but nobody will move to Paris when they can simply stay in Moscow, which is much more global and better city overall.


😆
Paris has the first economy in all Europe (including Russia of course). 5% European Union GDP with the UK in European Union. And also a city much more global than Moscow.





> The Global Giants classification includes wealthy, extremely large metropolitan areas that are the largest cities in developed nations. They are hubs for financial markets and major corporations, and serve as key nodes in global flows of capital and of talent.




Moscow is comparable with Berlin, Milano or Madrid.


----------



## CikaPera

Belgrade:







rasa4628; foto_fizicar; instagram


----------



## jackwis

CODEBARRE75011 said:


> Moscow is comparable with Berlin, Milano or Madrid.


Not with Berlin, according to GaWC Berlin is *Beta* city.
And to be exact Moscow is *Alpha* city comparable to: Milan, Frankfurt, Madrid, Brussels, Warsaw and Zürich. That's for Europe.


----------



## redcode

*London*

Over The Hedge. by Alan Habbick Photography., sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Moscow*









Moscow skyscrapers by Sergey Aleshchenko on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Frankfurt*

two views of Frankfurt from Lohrberg - 2 by espederle, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Madrid*

Four Towers and a half on Monday night, Madrid, Spain by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr


----------



## SamTower

London 

by Jason Hawkes


----------



## Quicksilver

Manchester:

stevenleaphotograhy - Instagram


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Warsaw:*








By Drone in Warsaw


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Rotterdam:*

Rotterdam by night by Mark Beyer, on Flickr


Rotterdam by night by Mark Beyer, on Flickr


----------



## Kadzman

Leeds, UK















@k_f_rodriguez Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @k_f_rodriguez Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com




















@yorkshirepics2018 Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @yorkshirepics2018 Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com




















@urban._.hippie Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @urban._.hippie Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com


----------



## SamTower

Stratford, London.

photos by James Burns on Instagram


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*

Frankfurt Ostend - Sunrise, January 2022 - Panasonic GX80/GX85 by Fenchel &amp; Janisch, sur Flickr

Frankfurt Ostend - Sunrise, January 2022 - Fujifilm X-H1 by Fenchel &amp; Janisch, sur Flickr

Frankfurt West - Sunrise, January 2022 - Fujifilm X-H1 by Fenchel &amp; Janisch, sur Flickr

Westhafen sunset - January 2022 by Fenchel &amp; Janisch, sur Flickr

Frankfurt cityscape, January 2022 - Panasonic GX80/GX85 &amp; 25mm F/1.7 by Fenchel &amp; Janisch, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Warsaw *

Warsaw, rondo ONZ by George Sobkowicz, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Portsmouth*

RX401985 by Andy Amor, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Madrid*

Traffic in M-30 highway, Madrid, Spain by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Batumi*

Batumi Sunset by Panagiotis Papadopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vienna*

20220101_Neujahrswalk_039 by Tauralbus, on Flickr

20220101_Neujahrswalk_058 by Tauralbus, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

TN-307 by John Tippetts, on Flickr

TN-330 by John Tippetts, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

Basel


curious.sle said:


> instagram.com/w8asecondpls/


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw
















By aeropan


----------



## Edmos

Bratislava
















From user: Ramigo


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester:-


















*


----------



## werner10

Some Rotterdam snapshots








by @De Koning van Noord 











by @De Koning van Noord 












@rebbel13


----------



## Quicksilver

Summer shot of Stratford Skyline:

Stratford skyscrapers at dusk by James Scantlebury, on Flickr


----------



## Quicksilver

Birmingham:








by Jake Crocket (tower crane technician)


----------



## der muttt

London-- The City and Nine Elms. https://i.redd.it/6nyguxkll9e81.jpg

From that angle the skylines are slowly merging into one.


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## erdnisloed

Photos of Paris La Defense :
PS : I took them on... 07/06/*2014, *so 7,5 years ago  ! "Mieux vaut tard que jamais !"

















Fire brigage barracks :


----------



## Amrafel

Bratislava. 









By Zdronu.


----------



## redcode

*London*

Sunset Over Central London, from Point Hill, Greenwich by Nigel Turner, sur Flickr

City of London - 24029 by Patrick Collins, sur Flickr









Tower Bridge by Sergei Golubev on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Manchester*

Manchester skyline by Pete Colman, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt*

Sonnenuntergang Frankfurt | 27.11.21 by Johannes P, sur Flickr

two views of Frankfurt from Lohrberg - 2 by espederle, sur Flickr

Frankfurt Skyline by Maha Tarek, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Düsseldorf *

Mannesmannufer by Thomas Nick, on Flickr

Rheinkniebrücke II by Thomas Nick, on Flickr

Turmblick by Thomas Nick, on Flickr

Rheinufer by Thomas Nick, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Hamburg*

Elphi by michael_hamburg69, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool *

Untitled-191 by Tracey Rennie, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Basel*

Basel from the sky by Airborn Lens, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

erdnisloed said:


> Photos of Paris La Defense :
> PS : I took them on... 07/06/*2014, *so 7,5 years ago  ! "Mieux vaut tard que jamais !"


Nice photos from the "back side" of La Defense!


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Warsaw:*








By mr_fly_guy_one


----------



## redcode

*Istanbul*









BRIDGE ON BOSPHORUS by SADI GUCUM on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Benidorm*

Benidorm by ROSA ROSAE, on Flickr


----------



## der muttt

nice hotel view in....










WARSAW!!....

One day I stay in hotel with nice view of Stalinism, (only cheap room though, no bubbly bath).









r/CityPorn


r/CityPorn: High quality images of cities.




www.reddit.com


----------



## mlody89

warsaw


----------



## Skabbymuff

der muttt said:


> London-- The City and Nine Elms. https://i.redd.it/6nyguxkll9e81.jpg
> 
> From that angle the skylines are slowly merging into one.
> 
> View attachment 2695406


If only Canary Wharf and Stratford were included in this view to the right!


----------



## jurone8

*-------BRATISLAVA------*











by Miroslav Grenčík


----------



## redcode

*The Hague*

591A9911 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, sur Flickr

DSC01320 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, sur Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*








London Skyline by Bogdan Schiteanu on 500px.com









London Skyline by Bogdan Schiteanu on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Rotterdam:*








Rotterdam skyline by Marcus van Os on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Tilburg, the Netherlands:*








Skyline van Tilburg by Freddie de Roeck on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Warsaw:*








Warsaw by Boguś Borowiak on 500px.com









Warsaw by night by Olga Martynska on 500px.com









By mr_fly_guy_one


----------



## hkskyline

* Leeds*










Source : Twitter @ Yorkshire_Pics


----------



## redcode

*St Petersburg*









...tower. by square brain on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Portsmouth*

Portsmouth from Portchester, by 1960Kevin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Rotterdam*

Analoog Ilford XP2 400 jan 2022-05 by Eric, on Flickr

Schiedam_Rotterdam 2022-07 by Eric, on Flickr

Schiedam_Rotterdam 2022-09 by Eric, on Flickr

Schiedam_Rotterdam 2022-08 by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Tallinn*

Wintry Tallinn by Vicco Gallo, on Flickr


----------



## Quicksilver

Manchester:

craig_hannah_photography - instagram 










nathan_manchester


----------



## vincent1746

*Paris / La Défense *​



































*
Instagram : Login • Instagram
*
*Vincent Mt*​


----------



## vincent1746

*Lyon*​








































































*Vincent Mt

Instagram : Login • Instagram*​


----------



## Dareko

Warsaw


----------



## Abendrot

Vienna








Source


----------



## Margiorno

Sorry it's off topic. The topic concerns a modern skylin, and I am writing the history of a skyscraper whose history began in the 1960s in communist Poland, but I honestly did not know where I could write about it, and I think the history of this skyscraper very interesting (it is not happen often that construction take more than 40 years.).

So the history of the building began in 1968, when an architectural design competition was organized. Initially, the facility was supposed to be lower and measure 72 meters, but they wanted the building to be more "prestigious" so they planned a taller one.











The building was to be one of the skyscrapers in "Krakow's Manhattan", which had to be completed in 2005












Construction began in 1975, and problems with it. It turned out that no one had sufficient knowledge to create such a structure, and in Poland there is no adequate crane that could meet the requirements of the facility (they finally brought the crane from France).
Work on the erection of the steel structure took four years. So, by 1979, 24 floors were built.
1979 - construction is interrupted for financial reasons
1984 - NOT in the development of housing for the workers of the steelworks in Nowa Huta
the beginning of the 90s - an investor appears - a hotel chain - wanting to complete the backbone. Due to soil problems, he resigns.
mid 90's - the skyscraper and plot of land are purchased by businessman Robert Hamerlik
2000 - as part of the debt repayment, the businessman transfers NOT to Węglozbyt
autumn 2004 - Węglozbyt announces the first tender. Land price: PLN 16 million. Medinbrand Limited wins. Artur Jasiński from AJ-Biuro designs "new NOT" - two towers of different heights.
June, 2005 - the conservator has a negative opinion about the idea of two towers. The investor resigns.
August 18, 2005 - Węglozbyt announces the second tender for the sale of a plot with NOT
September 3, 2005 - announcement of results - the second tender canceled due to imprecise wording of the payment clause
September 12, 2005 - Węglozbyt announces the third tender for the sale of a plot with NOT. This time the conditions are fine
September 24, 2005 - application envelopes were opened. Result? Three people (Polish companies) applied for a skeleton! Węglozbyt checks the financial credibility of the winning company.
October 1, 2005 - an advertisement is hung on the skyscraper. This is the first change to the plot since 1979
October 18, 2005 - GD&K signed a contract with Węglozbyt - NOT has been sold.
In November 2007, an idea emerged to enclose the „skeleton” with a stone façade and raise the building - from 92 meters to even 130. The whole was to be ready for Euro 2012. On February 1, 2008, the Provincial Conservation Council issued a final decision to refuse to raise the building, motivating it is a fact that it is located in a historic urban layout.
In January 2009, the provincial conservator of monuments agreed to raise the building to a height of 102.5 meters.
Another project, prepared by the DDJM studio, was presented at the end of 2011. It assumed the increase of the building to 102.5 m and the erection of several lower skyscrapers around it.
On December 12, 2011, the Provincial Administrative Court in Krakow revoked the decision on the development conditions for „skeleton”.
On July 10, 2013, Krakow councilors adopted a spatial development plan for the area on which the building stands, which gave a chance to complete the building. The construction works were planned to start in 2014 and the works were to last approximately 1.5 years. In July 2014, the construction of the skyscraper was suspended.
Kontynuacja budowy obiektu, ostatecznie nazwanego Unity Centre, rozpoczęła się marca 2016 roku ,a przewidywany termin ukończenia budowy ustalono na czerwiec 2019 roku.
In May 2019, however, information appeared that there was a delay in the reconstruction of the tower and that it would not be ready by the planned date. The building was put into use in October 2020.










This is how the skyscraper was looking for most of its life.










This i show it looks right now.

Sources:
First three photos from from user: @behemot
Fourth photo: @Lankosher 
I took content from:








Historia krakowskiego Szkieletora - niedokończonego wieżowca w centrum Krakowa


Szkieletor – nieoficjalna nazwa niedokończonego wieżowca mieszczącego się w centrum Krakowa, tuż obok Ronda Mogilskiego przy Uniwersytecie Ekonomicznym. To najw...




www.muratorplus.pl












Unity Tower – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia







pl.wikipedia.org





One more time I say sorry to everyone who had to scroll that.


----------



## Margiorno

Margiorno said:


> Kontynuacja budowy obiektu, ostatecznie nazwanego Unity Centre, rozpoczęła się marca 2016 roku ,a przewidywany termin ukończenia budowy ustalono na czerwiec 2019 roku.


It mean: The continuation of construction of the facility, eventually named Unity Center, began in March 2016, and the expected completion date was set for June 2019. 

I don't know why I didn't tranlstate it.


----------



## redcode

*Moscow*

Evening in the city by On Neon, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Warsaw*









Warsaw Skyline by Adam Lipiński on 500px


----------



## Davidinho

Moscow by Georgiy Krugloff


----------



## CotCat

*Katowice*








source


----------



## hkskyline

*Milan*

Dopo le nuvole, in fondo, c&#x27;è sempre il sereno by Gian Floridia, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vienna*

20220102_Morgenwalk_057 by Tauralbus, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Frankfurt*

Frankfurt Langzeitbelichtung-2 by Birgit Klewer, on Flickr

Frankfurt Langzeitbelichtung by Birgit Klewer, on Flickr

The sun goes down behind Frankfurt by Roland Schirmer, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Düsseldorf *

&quot;Gebäudeensemble&quot; by rolf lorenz, on Flickr

&quot;Medien-Hafen, Düsseldorf&quot; by rolf lorenz, on Flickr


----------



## spartannl

Rotterdam










Source: Carin van Weij on LinkedIn: #Legal #secretaresse #portofrotterdam


----------



## spartannl

The Hague










Source: Den Haag: Grotius Torens | 120m 100m | UC


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester...








*


----------



## ElViejoReino

*MADRID*








javuchini


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## Miguel_PL

*Warsaw







*

HB Reavis, on Facebook


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam snapshots...








@rotterdamyimby on Twitter












DSC01381 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr 











source: via












@marian070249on Twitter


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*

2021-10_13-8176- by Dieter K., auf Flickr



redcode said:


> Cloudy cold morning by Basti Of on 500px











Cloudy cold morning by Basti Of on 500px


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Love that last pic of Frankfurt. Fresh perspective!
As I am in Frankfurt currently, does anyone know where it is taken from?


----------



## KlausDiggy

I think, Heizkraftwerk West could be the location. Google Maps


----------



## IThomas

*Milan's Porta Nuova*. The skyline is ready to change again with new projects in the pipeline, but in the meantime, here's a view from above.


----------



## BenjaminBern

Zürich



Manolo_B2 said:


> _by Juliet Haller, Amt für Städtebau_


Altstetten

Zürichberg


----------



## mlody89

wow! 😍


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester








*


----------



## RokasLT

VILNIUS
















Вільнюс | Vilnius


Понравилась картинка. Велодорожка по уму сделана (даже разный уровень с тротуаром наблюдается, что бы поменьше нарушали границу пешеходы)... Так теперь делают десятки улиц Вильнюса. Это новый стандарт: сужают проезжую часть, делают велодорожку, садят кусты и деревья. Через 5 лет везде будет вид...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

KlausDiggy said:


> I think, Heizkraftwerk West could be the location. Google Maps


Thank you! I might check it out👍


----------



## ILCOMEBACK

Piter


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*

The London skyline with 345053 passing | 2022/01/05 | Bethnal Green by Lee Scott, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Warsaw:*








By Drone in Warsaw









By Drone in Warsaw









By Drone in Warsaw


----------



## hkskyline

*Barcelona*

Walk through the moorings by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr


----------



## Quicksilver

London, South & East Anglia Aviation | Facebook


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Warsaw:*








Drone in Warsaw









Drone in Warsaw


----------



## Space Lover

*Manchester, UK







*











https://twitter.com/MancPictures


----------



## Tyu61

La Défense.

Source: compte Instagram La Défense.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*

City of London by Timothy Hart, on Flickr


The Garden at 120 | Canary Wharf (with better light) by James Beard, on Flickr


----------



## ILCOMEBACK

Moscow


----------



## Davidinho

One of the many examples of Soviet Brutalist architecture in Moscow. Former headquarters of the Ministry of Defense Industry, now headquarters of RosCosmos and Ministry of Energy.








Strogolexa


----------



## IThomas

M I L A N O








Andrea Cherchi









Oleksii Drozdov 








interxkartell

DSCF0041 by somchaimilano

DSCF0071 by somchaimilano








DearMilano​


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Moscow:*

Ministry of Foreign Affairs by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr









Moscow view by Max Orange on 500px.com


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

Clouds over Egremont Promenade by Tracey Rennie, on Flickr


----------



## LtBk

ILCOMEBACK said:


> Moscow


What are those red buildings in foreground? They looks nice.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Rotterdam:*








Rotterdam Netherlands Zalmhaventoren by Alex Bijvank on 500px.com









Rotterdam Netherlands Zalmhaventoren by Alex Bijvank on 500px.com


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester:-








*


Thomas Aveyard Photography

Manchester Skyline Photos | Page 394 | SkyscraperCity Forum


----------



## KLEPETO

Davidinho said:


> One of the many examples of Soviet Brutalist architecture in Moscow. Former headquarters of the Ministry of Defense Industry, now headquarters of RosCosmos and Ministry of Energy.
> View attachment 2737630
> 
> Strogolexa


Almost like siblings.
High-rise building of the Slovak Television, Bratislava.
Completed 1975, now unused and abandoned.
Before the disintegration of Czechoslovakia, the tallest building in the country with a height of 107.5 m.








Výšková budova STV/ Slovak Television skyscaper, Mlynská dolina, Bratislava


Pre viac informácii o tejto zaujímavej budove, kt...




dontbelievephoto.blogspot.com


----------



## PiotrWysocki

Warsaw by me.Today


----------



## Dareko

woah are those from a drone or from a building?


----------



## PiotrWysocki

From building, called "hammer", this exactly


----------



## SamTower

*London *

By tmnikonin on Instagram


----------



## hkskyline

*Frankfurt *

2022-02_05-10011- by Dieter K., on Flickr

burning sky over Frankfurt 5 by espederle, on Flickr

last daylight view from Lohrberg on Frankfort by espederle, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

Richmond and London Skylines by Philip Bloom, on Flickr

Skyline with flyby by PChamaeleoMH, on Flickr


----------



## CODEBARRE75011

> Pierre Fontaine


----------



## Quicksilver

London by grngmdn:



















And I personally love this Tokyo-like rail canyon shots:


----------



## KlausDiggy

Quicksilver said:


> London by grngmdn:


This white/orange building is ugly.


----------



## vincent1746

*LYON*































































































































*Vincent Mt*

*Instagram : Login • Instagram*​


----------



## KlausDiggy

LtBk said:


> What are those red buildings in foreground? They looks nice.


Google Maps


----------



## gstark0

Warsaw under snow


----------



## A Chicagoan

Quicksilver said:


>


The foreground of this picture has a bit of a Nordic vibe.


----------



## Fio241

*Москва







*








Source


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester;-








*

amusez-bein! - instagram


----------



## Blingchampion

AARHUS, DENMARK.
By Kit Aastrup.


----------



## Abendrot

Vienna








Source


----------



## Scouse_manc

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1462739276232380417
Manchester


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Frankfurt:*








Frankfurt financial district by Maha Shaboon on 500px.com









Skyline Frankfurt by Gunnar Witt on 500px.com


----------



## werner10

And in the meantime in Rotterdam...








@rwoudstra on Twitter











@de_stylo on Twitter












@RTMXL on Twitter












@KoenDeLange on Twitter












@jorrocooper on Twitter


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

Tower Bridge and the City by Clive Aldenhoven, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vienna*

From the opposite direction / von der anderen Seite by Claus Vogl, on Flickr

VIC reflected / VIC reflektiert by Claus Vogl, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Madrid*

Madrid over the roofs, Madrid, Spain by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr


----------



## gstark0

Paris

__
http://instagr.am/p/CZpVaNIsLpC/


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw
























Warsaw by RaV

















pstrykacz


----------



## Daniiif

London

















source










source










source


----------



## Space Lover

*Madrid, Spain*








Calle Alcalá [explored 19.12.2019] by Ricardo Arcos, on Flickr


----------



## Space Lover

*Skopje, North Macedonia*





















build.mk » Forum: Sky City (Џеваир облакодери и трговски центар)







www.build.mk


----------



## Hudson11

those towers remind me of the Vizcayne Towers that are prominent on the skyline of Downtown Miami









CTBUH


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Lyon:*








Cityscape by Loïck NEFF on 500px.com


----------



## hkskyline

*Canary Wharf*

Towards Canary Wharf by Kevin Hessey, on Flickr


----------



## Mr.D00p




----------



## hkskyline

*Frankfurt*

2022-02_07-10040- by Dieter K., on Flickr


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester








*

Manchester Skyline Photos | Page 395 | SkyscraperCity Forum


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam snapshots...








@Dodgeray3577 on Twitter












@Tog_in_transit on Twitter













by @Rkastelan













@MichielMuis on Twitter


----------



## vincent1746

*PARIS*










*

























*

Source :

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491374511601905665


----------



## RokasLT

VILNIUS















Juras Photography


Juras Photography, Vilnius, Lithuania. 1,429 likes · 112 talking about this. Fotografija - mano hobis ir veikla padedanti ištrūkti nuo kasdienybės ir rutinos. Fotoaparatą/droną paėmiau į rankas 2020...




www.facebook.com


----------



## hipi(sk)

Bratislava 7 years difference:

















































src: Bratislava v hľadáčiku


----------



## hipi(sk)

Vienna - view from Bratislava (Vyhliadková veža Devínska Kobyla · Vojenská cesta, 841 10 Devín, Slovakia):









src: Bratislava v hľadáčiku


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## HaagseHoogbouw

The Hague
DSC01522 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr
DSC01513-2 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## Darryl

hkskyline said:


> *Frankfurt*
> 
> 2022-02_07-10040- by Dieter K., on Flickr


Eww those trees. Why?


----------



## hkskyline

*Reykjavik*

Breakwater beside Sæbraut, Reykjavík, Iceland by Paul McClure, on Flickr

Sun Voyager and breakwater, Reykjavík, Iceland by Paul McClure, on Flickr


----------



## Vedymin

*Brussels* (30/01/2022)








Source: STIB


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester;-








*










originally posted by jrb Manchester Skyline Photos | Page 396 | SkyscraperCity Forum


----------



## ILCOMEBACK

Moscow -


----------



## The_Photographer

Sponsor said:


> *Warsaw.* Nice perspective. Looks more dense than it is.
> View attachment 2782767


That means they have copied and pasted towers in this picture ? How something can be more dense than it is.


----------



## Sponsor

Warsaw. Credit to @kafarek 









http://imgur.com/pJBgMBj


----------



## Dareko

That was posted one page ago


----------



## AndrewCol

The_Photographer said:


> That means they have copied and pasted towers in this picture ? How something can be more dense than it is.


The perspective makes it look denser than what it really is like in real life. The towers in real life are much further from each other than in the picture. No copying and pasting.


----------



## The_Photographer

AndrewCol said:


> The perspective makes it look denser than what it really is like in real life. The towers in real life are much further from each other than in the picture. No copying and pasting.


Every skyline in Europe look denser on pictures than really is. Nothing new here. It is normal to take pictures from best perspectives.


----------



## fadeout

„As The sun goes down Doesn’t matter where we are.”


----------



## mlody89

The_Photographer said:


> That means they have copied and pasted towers in this picture ? How something can be more dense than it is.


several skyscrapers are hidden behind other skyscrapers and cannot be seen


----------



## Daniiif

*London*








source








source
















source


----------



## IThomas

Marvel's new movie "Dr. Strange in the multiverse of madness" is set in NY... but then strangely appears Milan's Vertical Forest  















_ BOSCO VERTICALE, LE DUE TORRI _ by luigi re


----------



## vincent1746

*LYON
































































Instagram : Login • Instagram
Flickr : Vincent Mt *​


----------



## Dusty Hare

The_Photographer said:


> Every skyline in Europe look denser on pictures than really is. Nothing new here. It is normal to take pictures from best perspectives.


I'm not sure the City of London skyline looks any denser in the photos than in reality. It is almost impossibly dense.


----------



## ElViejoReino

*BARCELONA*








Jordi Castro l instagram​


----------



## A Chicagoan

IThomas said:


> Marvel's new movie "Dr. Strange in the multiverse of madness" is set in NY... but then strangely appears Milan's Vertical Forest


Maybe they copied and pasted some buildings since it's supposed to be set in the future 

Let's hope it's not as bad as Shang-Chi, which is set in 2023-4 San Francisco but showed the skyline without the Salesforce Tower which was completed in 2018...


----------



## RokasLT

MILAN


----------



## RokasLT

KYIV


----------



## The_Photographer

Dusty Hare said:


> I'm not sure the City of London skyline looks any denser in the photos than in reality. It is almost impossibly dense.


In some pictures look denser and others not. The perspective plays big role in here


----------



## fadeout




----------



## IThomas

M I L A N O








Alessandro Barberio








teofilattideileonzi









Alessandro Barberio








Davide Galloni








Elena Galimberti








Andrea Cherchi








Andrea Cherchi








Andrea Cherchi














Andrea Cherchi​


----------



## SASH

*AMSTERDAM*

Amsterdam skyline by Matthijs Borghgraef, on Flickr
Amsterdam - new horizons by Matthijs Borghgraef, on Flickr
Valley Amsterdam &amp; Zuidas district by Matthijs Borghgraef, on Flickr
Riverside development in Amsterdam Noord by Matthijs Borghgraef, on Flickr
World Trade Center Amsterdam Zuidas by Matthijs Borghgraef, on Flickr
Amsterdam Zuidas by Matthijs Borghgraef, on Flickr


----------



## ILCOMEBACK

Moscow


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Belgrade:*








Beograd by S Christmas on 500px.com









IMG_20220211_162450 by Vladimir Lesendrić on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Barcelona:*








Marina street and Mapfre towers by Kevin Garcia Felix on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Warsaw:*








Saski Garden by Boguś Borowiak on 500px.com









Saski Garden by Boguś Borowiak on 500px.com









City and bridge by night by Magnus Casus Foto on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*








London evenings by Efstratios Kritikos on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Frankfurt:*








Frankfurt am Main Skyline Mainufer by Frank Schlamminger on 500px.com


----------



## Cococlgr

Lyon
































By @li.cityscape Instagram


----------



## KLEPETO

Bratislava
















[Bratislava] Apollo Business Center







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## PiotrWysocki

Warsaw by me


----------



## marcobruls

maik.roams on Twitter: "Life is Better at the Beach… 😅 #Travel #travelphotography #Netherlands #DenHaag #beach #drone #landschaftsfotografie #pier #scheveningen #Airdrop #dronephotography https://t.co/H7bZR9Zy8S" / Twitter


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam








Rotterdam by bas_vd_berg_photography on Istagram












Source: Cooltoren werk in uitvoering | deel 3 - V8 Architects by Aíste Rakauskait




Probably one of the best angles to enjoy a slice of this city's skyline...








by @marcvanderstelt on Twitter


----------



## PiotrWysocki

Again Warsaw by me, our second cluster. Sorry for quality


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester








*


mmcneillphotography

@marksmcneill twitter


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*

Views from St Pauls by Alan Batham, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Madrid:*

Friday sunrise, Madrid, Spain by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

*G E N O V A *








Stefan Geng









Stefan Geng









Diego Amati​


----------



## DžigiBau

Belgrade

















beogradske.rs



























instagram.com/_volim_beograd/









.instagram.com/bz.captures/


----------



## hkskyline

*Frankfurt*

city of Frankfurt at twilight seen from Main shore by espederle, on Flickr


----------



## LtBk

IThomas said:


> Marvel's new movie "Dr. Strange in the multiverse of madness" is set in NY... but then strangely appears Milan's Vertical Forest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ BOSCO VERTICALE, LE DUE TORRI _ by luigi re


According to IMDB(Internet Movie Database) one of filming locations is in Italy, so it could be Milan.


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester








*

Manchester Skyline Photos | Page 396 | SkyscraperCity Forum


----------



## Fio241

*Moscow*








Moscow by genruble on Instagram









Moscow by genruble on Instagram









Moscow by genruble on Instagram









Moscow by genruble on Instagram


----------



## fadeout

Warsaw
by mimol


----------



## Tyron

*Frankfurt*

Untitled by graveur8x, on Flickr

Untitled by graveur8x, on Flickr

Untitled by graveur8x, on Flickr









@pete.myr on Instagram

Skulptur Die Welt by RS-Bilderwerk, on Flickr

Untitled by graveur8x, on Flickr









Source: Instagram @alnikraphy and @frankfurt.de









Source: FOUR Frankfurt


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Moscow:*








Kiev railway station in Moscow by Tomislav Rakichevich on 500px.com


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

The City of London from Primrose Hill by Simon, on Flickr


----------



## Quicksilver

(Jonathan Brady/PA) - PA Wire


----------



## Altin vrella

I'm waiting for a Warsaw photo, every time a photo of London is posted here, as if out of anger, a Warsaw photo is posted😂


----------



## Quicksilver

Kyiv:









Reuters


----------



## gstark0

Gdańsk *🇵🇱*















Source: Tomasz Dunajski Fotografia, worldisbeautiful.eu


----------



## mlody89

Altin vrella said:


> I'm waiting for a Warsaw photo, every time a photo of London is posted here, as if out of anger, a Warsaw photo is posted😂


„as if out of anger” seriously?<facepalm>


----------



## Darryl

mlody89 said:


> „as if out of anger” seriously?<facepalm>


Gotta agree. I don't see it like that at all either. I don't think any Warsaw posters seriously think that they are at London's level or directly competing head to head with London skyline-wise. Not that Warsaw is inferior or anything, they just (like most cities) are a much smaller city that's all. They are just (rightfully) proud of what Warsaw has accomplished in the last 20 years.


----------



## hkskyline

*Madrid*

Wednesday sunset, Madrid, Spain by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

Saturn Moon by Frisia Bonn, on Flickr


----------



## Altin vrella

mlody89 said:


> „as if out of anger” seriously?<facepalm>


very true


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Frankfurt:*








Frankfurt a.M. Night skyline by k bold on 500px.com









Frankfurt a.M. Night skyline by k bold on 500px.com









Frankfurt a.M. Night skyline by k bold on 500px.com


----------



## Darbak

Here's a skyline of Kiev
*









Source*


----------



## hkskyline

*Oslo *

Swanee river by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Nice pic, please source it, thanks.



Darbak said:


> Σχτremμɱ, коханець_хмарочосів F*ck off with your russian propaganda
> 
> Here's a skyline of Kiev
> *
> View attachment 2832780
> *


----------



## hkskyline

*Manchester*

Manchester in a winter squall by Pete Austin, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Kyiv:*








Kiev... by Evgeniy Nikitin on 500px.com









Motherland by Iryna Linnyk on 500px.com









Untitled by Viacheslav Haidei on 500px.com









Evening cityscape by Petro Belskyi on 500px.com


----------



## Altin vrella

Sorry but all our debates in the 🗑?


----------



## Daniiif

London
















source


----------



## Redzio

Look at this beautiful colors!  Superb Warsaw skyline <3


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ Where'd the army of Polish users materialize out of, lol


----------



## catcha

A Chicagoan said:


> ^^ Where'd the army of Polish users materialize out of, lol


If there is a need, there is Pole already


----------



## Redzio

A Chicagoan said:


> ^^ Where'd the army of Polish users materialize out of, lol


I swear it's all about those beutiful colors not the Warsaw 

Skyline is great tho


----------



## Darryl

I love Warsaw, but I don't see the "beautiful colors"?? I see a dark, fuzzy, unfocused, asymmetrical, left-heavy, photograph with some blue lights and red aircraft warning lights. I've seen much better photos of Warsaw. Sorry not trying to be an ass, but I just don't find that photo to be extraordinary.


----------



## A Chicagoan

Darryl said:


> I love Warsaw, but I don't see the "beautiful colors"?? I see a dark, fuzzy, unfocused, asymmetrical, left-heavy, photograph with some blue lights and red aircraft warning lights. I've seen much better photos of Warsaw. Sorry not trying to be an ass, but I just don't find that photo to be extraordinary.


The colors are of the Ukrainian flag, I believe.


----------



## Darryl

Blue and yellow? Uh ok. Yeah I guess both colors can be found in there (also in about any photo). I guess this went over my head.

If that's what that was all about, I will "like" it then in support of Ukraine. My bad.


----------



## gstark0

I’ve also found a nic pic of Varso with the same, beautiful colors. What a wonderful tower.
Source: @Redzio


----------



## The_Photographer

Beautiful colours


----------



## Paolo98.To

*TORINO*








photo credit: Stefano Zanarello Photography








photo credit: Valerio Minato








photo credit: Stefano Zanarello Photography








photo credit: Valerio Minato








photo credit: Valerio Minato








photo credit: Stefano Zanarello Photography








photo credit: Valeria Silano








photo credit: Aymane Atide TurinTrips








photo credit: Valerio Minato








photo credit: Valerio Minato

*------------------------------------------*

Yesterday evening... 🇮🇹🧡🇺🇦


----------



## hkskyline

*Vienna*

Kahlenbergerdorf by Claus Vogl, on Flickr


----------



## ElViejoReino

*MADRID old and new*








Source









Source


----------



## Edmos

Bratislava








Source


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*

Let There Be Light by Adrian Court, on Flickr


Canary Wharf from Greenwich Park with Queen's House, London UK by bvi4092, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Frankfurt:*








Frankfurt/Main by fxhuber on 500px.com


----------



## morneau54

Paris, beautiful colors continued


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

May Paris lighthouse guide you in this dark period.








A.G. photographe​


----------



## KlausDiggy

www.textilwirtschaft.de


----------



## Blingchampion

Aarhus, Denmark.
Presse-fotos.dk


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Warsaw:*








By mr_fly_guy_one









By alex.snaps.colours









By gmarcinek









By pablozet


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Dnipro:*








By Александр Игнатенко









By Александр Игнатенко









By Алексей Чистополов









By Александр Игнатенко


----------



## Altin vrella

Wow so impressive❤👏🏻
Instagram: tmnikonian


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam snapshots...








CENTRAL BUSINESS DISTRICT by peter_hooijmeijer on Instagram












Source: Je bent bijna op de pagina die je zoekt [funda]












by @Studio Hoge Heren 












by @jb_nl












@010panorama on Twitter


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Bursa, Turkey:*








Bursa city by YASSER AL-QETHⓂI on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Istanbul:*








View over Istanbul by Alin Federiga on 500px.com


----------



## mileymc1

*Manchester, *United Kingdom - Pics credit to SlowBurn


----------



## hkskyline

*Frankfurt*

Frankfurt by Mladen Perić, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

City of London skyline from the 76 bus by Miltof, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vienna*

DSC_0997 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr

DSC_0592 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr


----------



## madmax1982

Paris La Défense

__
http://instagr.am/p/CaaDO8EK5F6/


----------



## vincent1746

*Paris *





































































































*Vincent Mt*

*Instagram : Login • Instagram*​


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw
🇺🇦💪🏻


----------



## Blingchampion

Aarhus, Denmark.
Source, Vores by Aarhus.
Thomas Christensen.


----------



## IThomas

*Milano*









Andrea Cherchi

dji_export_1644743477763-01 by Luuk Huisman

dji_export_1644743561841-01 by Luuk Huisman

dji_export_1644743458323-01 by Luuk Huisman
dji_export_1644743464333-01 by Luuk Huisman
dji_export_1644743584774-01 by Luuk Huisman








Sabato Antonio Gagliardi









theplan 

milan streets by Beppe Pentassuglia​


----------



## fadeout

Warsaw
By Kafarek


----------



## RokasLT

Baltic Live Cam


Baltic Live Cam, Riga, Latvia. 6,365 likes · 22 talking about this. Live webcams world wide. Online трансляции из разных стран мира. Web-kameras no visas pasaules. Instagram - @balticlivecam...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Darryl

Although they are not extremely high (the highest being 176 meters) it looks like Berlin will be joining the party in coming years:








Turmbauten aus Glas, Stein und Holz: 10 Hochhausprojekte in Berlin | entwicklungsstadt berlin


Wir haben die 10 spannendsten Hochhausprojekte in Berlin für Euch zusammengefasst. Turmbauten aus Glas, Stahl, Stein und Holz entstehen.




entwicklungsstadt.de


----------



## nic90player

Skyline in Kiev, Europe, 2022. Monsters.


----------



## RokasLT

Vilnius








Ukrainos palaikymo akcija Vilniuje Nepriklausomybės aikštėje | GALERIJA#_


----------



## Daniiif

Benidorm








source








source








source








source








source


----------



## hkskyline

*Frankfurt*

Arrival Frankfurt Central Station by Petra Wendeler, on Flickr


----------



## Altin vrella

PRISHTINA 🇽🇰💙


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam








Untitled by 010, on Flickr












@rotterdamyimby on Twitter












@PD1EVP on Twitter


----------



## citysquared

I can't click like for this image of Kyiv for obvious reasons. But I must say what a beautiful city Kyiv is from my travel recollections from many years ago. May it always be beautiful.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Warsaw:*








By Drone in Warsaw









By mr_fly_guy_one









By mr_fly_guy_one


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Paris*

























Parisception
































































Arthur Weidmann​


----------



## A Chicagoan

ZeusUpsistos said:


> Paris


----------



## hkskyline

*Manchester*

Stormy Manchester #2 by Pete Austin, on Flickr


----------



## Richie_B

Frankfurt cityview


----------



## gstark0

*Gdańsk*: Heart in Ukrainian colors spotted on the OBC building. Stay stong!
Source: OBC website.


----------



## mlody89

Sebka said:


> imo , 🤦‍♂️An example of the scattered towers and emptiness in the center of the city near the Palace of Culture and Science


the square in front of the Palace is under development


----------



## Vedymin

*BRUSSELS*
Source: My photos (02-03-2022)


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw
















by Kafarek


----------



## Richie_B

Frankfurt <3


----------



## Davidinho

Moscow


----------



## Miguel_PL

*Warsaw








*
by @kafarek


----------



## Richie_B

Frankfurt


----------



## Davidinho

F.W.W.M. said:


> Russians ugly cities are banned here!


I am tolerant towards ugly cities, but I will post only nice ones ❤ 








Ahmet Erol


----------



## Davidinho

Ahmet Erol


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*Chisinau, Moldova*









by Lucianno Celentanno









by Lucianno Celentanno









by Angel Graur









https://cdn.g4media.ro/wp-content/uploads/2021/06/Chisinau.jpg









https://cdnp.flypgs.com/files/Sehirler-long-tail/Kisinev/kisineve-ne-zaman-gidilir.JPG


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*Baku, Azerbaijan*









by Faradisco Faradisco









by modernaz









by Sanan Valiev









by Rodrigo Labardin









by khatamzadeh


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*Tbilisi, Georgia*









by LeontinaVarlamonva









https://img.itinari.com/pages/image...f-1241e13621f0-aquatarkuss.jpg?ch=DPR&w=1200&









by Shermazana


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester

















*

Manchester Skyline Photos | Page 397 | SkyscraperCity Forum


----------



## IThomas

*Milano*








Andrea Cherchi

DSC_1356 by claudia








Travel Memories








La Repubblica









Andrea Cherchi








Idealista
​


----------



## madmax1982

Hekla - Paris la Défense

































BATEG on LinkedIn: #rethink #immobilier #grandparis #hautsdeseine #ladéfense #architecture…


La Tour HEKLA se pare désormais de sa coiffe métallique et perce le ciel du quartier d'affaires de Paris La Défense du haut de ses 220 mètres ! Livraison…




www.linkedin.com


----------



## Blingchampion

Aarhus, Denmark.
Source Lighthouse, Aarhus Facebook.


----------



## SoboleuS

*Warsaw* by me (again )


----------



## hkskyline

*Rotterdam*

CS Binnenstebuiten 12, Rotterdam, 20220310 by Gilbert Sopakuwa, on Flickr


----------



## Scouse_manc

Manchester is moving up


----------



## offline

Istanbul


















İstanbul Skyline Photos


Bu resimle oynamislar mi yoksa adalardan boyle mi gozukuyor?




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## CotCat

Rzeszów, Poland








Source


----------



## lenin

Blade Runner/Lodz















__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Manchester:*

City Canyon by Matt Doran, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

Nobody posted London for a while  


P1120889 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1120894 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1120900 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1120895 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1120901 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1120891 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130015 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130016 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## maykies

Sorry but …. considering Moscow in Europe is one thing. But Baku ? come on guys. Baku is in middle east or Asia but not in Europe.


----------



## jakuber

maykies said:


> Sorry but …. considering Moscow in Europe is one thing. But Baku ? come on guys. Baku is in middle east or Asia but not in Europe.


Well, Caucasus is somewhat considered as part of Europe. Many ethnic groups there actually indo-european. Euro-voc consideres Caucasus as part of Europe, The World Factbook and UN - at least partially. Not to mention Georgia, Armenia and Azerbaijan are part of some european structures like CEFTA or Council of Europe. For me, Caucasus is part of Europe.


----------



## slawik1416

Frankfurt (my shots)


----------



## Edmos

Bratislava








Source


----------



## gstark0

Edmos said:


> Bratislava
> View attachment 2902865
> 
> Source


Great photo!


----------



## level1

Beautiful European buildings. And now it's time for the HEROIC skyline of KIEV..


----------



## werner10

But then, suddenly, some updates from Rotterdam appeared instead...








by @Life











By Eric Offereins












@adamlines_ on Twitter










by @MaRC010












by @MaRC010


----------



## Dareko

Warsaw





Facebook







www.facebook.com


----------



## valtterip

Helsinki










Source


----------



## Tyu61

Panam.

By @Minato ku


----------



## Darryl

Rotterdam is growing on me


----------



## anubis1234

madmax1982 said:


> Paris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ces policiers ont aidé une femme à accoucher place de la Concorde : «C’est tellement improbable dans une carrière»
> 
> 
> Julie et Olivier, deux agents de la Direction de l’ordre public et de la circulation, terminaient leur service le 10 mars quand un homme pan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.leparisien.fr


?


----------



## RokasLT

TIRANA


----------



## Edmos

Bratislava








Source








Source


----------



## jajopajox

Bratislava
Source : from drone


----------



## 4miGO!!!

Tyu61 said:


> View attachment 2917120
> 
> View attachment 2917122
> 
> 
> Panam.
> 
> By @Minato ku


For the first time on the forum, I confused Paris with Warsaw.


----------



## ILCOMEBACK

Moscow


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Frankfurt









By me


----------



## DžigiBau

Belgrade

source: @beogradzivi


----------



## mlody89

Warszawa








by jakuber
















by m.miejsko ig








by Warsaw skyline 
















By Warsaw skyline Ig


----------



## jakuber

Why did you steal my photo of Varso


----------



## morneau54

Warsaw and Paris 
Canion by Adam Politowski, on Flickr
Reflections - La Défense / París by Carlos Lopez Martinez, on Flickr


----------



## ogonek

Moscow








By Extremum


----------



## Fl0riliege

DžigiBau said:


> Belgrade
> 
> source: @beogradzivi
> 
> View attachment 2923487


St. Mark's Orthodox Church is really beautiful
Hope it doesn't get parasited and photobombed by isolated skyscrapers


----------



## RokasLT

Manchester and Bratislava came out of nowhere. Now MANCITY and BRA are top 10 and 12 skylines.


----------



## Name user 1

Richie_B said:


> Frankfurt, London, Paris, Rotterdam, Vienna or Moscow has Skyline, Bratislava had no


it seems to me that you go against majority here on skyscrapercity.. ... all what you need to do is put your ego down a bit and as they say "eat humble pie"


----------



## Richie_B

Name user 1 said:


> it seems to me that you go against majority here on skyscrapercity.. ... all what you need to do is put your ego down a bit and as they say "eat humble pie"


Best modern European Skyline is the name of the group, what kind of ego are you talking about? What I have described are facts, Bratislava has no real skyline, they are just a view of taller buildings but not skyscrapers. If you think Bratislava has a skyline, then Florence has one, because of the churches. There is no cynicism in this, only reality.


----------



## Name user 1

it seems to forumers here they dont agree with your opinion and very much likes skyline of Bratislava..


----------



## Richie_B

Name user 1 said:


> it seems to forumers here they dont agree with your opinion and very much likes skyline of Bratislava..


yes, those 5 people haha
na enjoy further Bratislava skyline, will you allow me if I don't?
ciao


----------



## Name user 1

as I checked previous photos here there is not just those 5 forumers that likes and put frequently Bratislava skylines among the best 20 if not the best 12 skylinies in Europe

so it seems to me that you are one of those narrow minded people..


----------



## Redzio

Bratislava has great skyline especially for it's size. We want more bratislava in this thread!
I found comparison from year 2007 and 2020. Nice progress


----------



## Mistogun

I really love those three buildings that look like they are in a white net. They look pretty unique.


----------



## Richie_B

Frankfurt SKYLINE
































source instagram


----------



## gstark0

Warsaw, Source


----------



## Blackhavvk

PKIN lmao.


----------



## altabsel

Blackhavvk said:


> PKIN lmao.


Russian economy lmao.


----------



## werner10

Your daily dose of Rotterdam skyline view's.... (this post was made possible by some photographers and your very own brain interpreting these photo's. We all do this together. So thank you for that!)








PURPLE, Rotterdam, 20220303 by Gilbert Sopakuwa on Flickr












Source: Je bent bijna op de pagina die je zoekt [funda]












Source: Je bent bijna op de pagina die je zoekt [funda]











Source: Je bent bijna op de pagina die je zoekt [funda]












Source: Je bent bijna op de pagina die je zoekt [funda]











Source: Je bent bijna op de pagina die je zoekt [funda]












Source: Je bent bijna op de pagina die je zoekt [funda]


----------



## vallzo

Richie_B said:


> Best modern European Skyline is the name of the group, what kind of ego are you talking about? What I have described are facts, Bratislava has no real skyline, they are just a view of taller buildings but not skyscrapers. If you think Bratislava has a skyline, then Florence has one, because of the churches. There is no cynicism in this, only reality.


Florence and every city in the world has a skyline. They aren't flat plains. And I don't know if you are new to this thread but people have posted pretty much every major city of Europe here, so I don't understand why you felt the need to bash Bratislava specifically. I think it's impressive considering the size, add a ~200m tower in the mix and I would probably put it in top 10.


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

Valiant Lady_Panorama-2 by Dave Jones, on Flickr


----------



## Nikomoto

Moscow








*by raisonnable*


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester








*

Anthony Ducker - Twitter

Manchester Skyline Photos | Page 397 | SkyscraperCity Forum


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Paris:*








La Défense by Sébastien PASTOR on 500px.com


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

Portico by Ian Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## Richie_B

Frankfurt  richie_bodo instagram


----------



## Name user 1

BRATISLAVA


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester








*

Manchester Skyline Photos | Page 397 | SkyscraperCity Forum


----------



## Tyron

Frankfurt

Skyline-FFM-panorama by Servicejoker, on Flickr

Skyline-FFM at sunset by Servicejoker, on Flickr

Skyline-FFM at night by Servicejoker, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Barcelona*

A new week is on by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr


----------



## Mind the gap_

Madrid










By luisfloz



By montsephi_photography










By dym_canon


----------



## IThomas

*TORINO / TURIN*










Valerio Minato









Valerio Miniato

Valerio Minato









Arno Senoner

Bonus pic 








Valerio Minato​


----------



## geogregor

London, spring has finally arrived:

P1130355 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130356 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130357 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130358 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130360 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130361 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130363 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130365 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130342 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130332 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130296 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Croydon:

P1130287 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130278 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Paris:*

La Défense by BabaJauss, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Vilnius:*








Midnight City by Witold Drutel on 500px.com


----------



## IThomas

*MILANO*









Ane Souza








mauro_ger








Giorgio Morrone









Andrea Bariselli








Dimitar Harizanov









Andrea Cherchi 








Nuova Siga​


----------



## lenin

Lodz/Poland































































Łódź


Łódź၊ Łódź, Poland .နှစ်သက်သူ ၄၄၈,၇၇၃ ဦး · ၄၉,၈၇၇ ဦး ဒီအကြေင်းပြေနေသည် · ၇,၅၅၄ ဦး ဤနေရာတွင် ရှိခဲ့ကြသည် . Oficjalny fanpage Łodzi :)




www.facebook.com


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester








*

www.Instagram.com/Nathan.manchester
Manchester Skyline Photos | Page 398 | SkyscraperCity Forum


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw








Bmbdron
















nowa warszawa
































mr_fly_guy_one


----------



## Richie_B

Hamburg @Richie@bodo instagram








Hamburg Comming Soon ..








Düsselforf @richie_bodo instagram







































Munich @richie_bodo instagram








Munich Comming Soon








Berlin @richie_bodo instagram








Berlin Comming Soon








Frankfurt @richie_bodo instagram








Frankfurt Comming Soon


----------



## hkskyline

Please source where you got the photos from or the posts will be deleted. Thanks.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Göteborg:*

Gårda skyline V4 - 03 by Jonas Engberg, on Flickr


Gårda skyline V3 - 07 by Jonas Engberg, on Flickr


Gårda skyline V2 - 10 by Jonas Engberg, on Flickr


----------



## HaagseHoogbouw

The Hague
DSC02217 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## madmax1982

Paris La Défense
source :








Tour Hekla on LinkedIn: #terrasses #rooftop #tourhekla #inside #photos #etages #bureaux #plateaux…


Nouvelles photos de l'avancement du chantier de la Tour Hekla : les rayons du soleil subliment la coiffe en cours de réalisation. #terrasses et #rooftop avec…




www.linkedin.com


----------



## KlausDiggy

Kiev, Ukraine


Kiev by Viktoria, auf Flickr


Kiev by Renatas Repčinskas Photo, auf Flickr


Kiev impressions by sunnyknits, auf Flickr


----------



## DžigiBau

Belgrade

source @vengeancephoto


----------



## djm160190

Some great pis from Modernlife of the growing Canary Wharf/Docklands skyline.



Modernlife said:


> View attachment 2957287
> 
> View attachment 2957288
> 
> View attachment 2957286
> 
> View attachment 2957285


----------



## madmax1982

Paris La Défense, source :








LimaGolf AeropiX on LinkedIn: Ambiance au crépuscule sur le chantier de la tour Tour Hekla de la skyline… | 15 comments


Ambiance au crépuscule sur le chantier de la tour Tour Hekla de la skyline de Paris La Défense ©Laurent Grandguillot/REA Suite du reportage sur agence… | 15 comments on LinkedIn




www.linkedin.com


----------



## IThomas

*MILANOSPRING*

Davide Galloni








Andrea Cherchi








Andrea Cherchi









Andrea Cherchi

Milano by night 3.0 by Davide GalloniFacebook လော့ဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်









Andrea Cherchi

DSC_0393 by pesolibbra​


----------



## marcobruls

Mr.D00p said:


> Haha!
> 
> ..and people said London's 'Walkie Talkie' was bad (which it is) but well done Paris, the only time you can beat London is when you put up something much,much worse


The 2 different batches of glass doesnt help. Its still not a horrible building really. 6.5/10 if they used the same glass color an easy 7/10.


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester








*











Lee Cooper (Places Nowhere)
@Coopscw twitter

Manchester Skyline Photos | Page 398 | SkyscraperCity Forum


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Warsaw:*








Varso by Adam Lipiński on 500px.com









Warsaw by night by Wojciech Gonder on 500px.com


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

Morning Moonrise Over Liverpool by Rob Pitt, on Flickr


----------



## CotCat

Rzeszów, Poland

















Source


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*

455834 Clapham Junction 18.03.2022 by Dan Sutcliffe, on Flickr









London at night. by Jamie Shrubsole on 500px.com









London city skyline. by Jamie Shrubsole on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Frankfurt:*








Skyline.View.Frankfurt by Nils G. on 500px.com


----------



## Richie_B

Frankfurt streetview  
[email protected]


----------



## Pyrek1

Katowice


WhiskeySix said:


> Zdzisiek:


----------



## morneau54

Paris by @Chrispic


----------



## IThomas

werner10 said:


> In the meantime in Europe's capital of height restrictions: Amsterdam....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @TravelMagazine on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: via
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by @El Constructador
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @remybergsma on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by @Michiel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source


Are there specific laws? Can you explain? 
Thank you


----------



## RokasLT

VILNIUS















Skylines of largest Nordic&Baltic cities


Lighthouse (Aarhus), from Facebook page.




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## werner10

Thx @IThomas I will elaborate on your question...

Of course there are more reasons, as always, but here are three very important one's: not only the proximity of Amsterdam's Schiphol airport is a main reason to restrict the height of buildings in Amsterdam, it is also the Unesco heritage status of Amsterdam's canal belt that functions as a dam to prevent high rise in the city's inner core.

But, besides all that, one of the main reason's for Amsterdam's conservatism considering skyscrapers, is the high organization level of the nimbies (compared to The Hague or Rotterdam). They can easily organize opposition and attract support in media & politics in order to preserve the historical city - and, to be honest, to a certain extent I can live with that....

Some example's showing the inner core where any sign of high rise is strictly forbidden...








@een_wasbeer on Twitter

or









@een_wasbeer on Twitter

So it is only at the city outskirts where some mid- to high rise buildings (up to 100 - 130m) are tolerated. Some examples to prove my point, like:
'The South axes', the area in between Amstelveen (a suburb) & Amsterdam (up to 105m is built here - but due to the airports proximity any serious construction plan for a 105m+ tall building is not (and will never be) allowed here);








@earthporn007 on Twitter

Than the area near the Johan Cruijff Arena (up to 95m is already built and several 100m towers are planned here & even one 130m tower is proposed. It is pretty far from the city's inner core. So we are hopeful that things get constructed over here!);








@marcelsteinbach on Twitter

Than there is the future Sluisbuurt-district (construction recently started. It will be up to 125m - originally the plan was to built up to around 150m over here. But then the nimbies intervened, as usual). An artist impression of Sluisbuurt:








Source

Furthermore, there is 'Noord' or the North district (up to 110m - once there was a plan to built up to 150m, but then, again, the nimbies came around, saw the situation and finished it off);








by @Mr Sky

Moreover, there is the Sloterdijk station area (up to ca.100m is allowed and constructed here. But in the 90's there was a serious plan to construct a 200m tower here. But, then again, the nimbies came around and metaphorically said: veni vidi vici. Hence that plan was killed off);








Source

Last but not least, the area around Amstel station (up to135m is allowed and constructed here, but there are no other serious plans as of yet. But if there were, I am sure, the nimbies, as they are always waiting around the corner, will show up... again; and do the thing, they do best. That is: kill off any serious skyscraper plan!).








@schlijper on Twitter


Which, all in all, means that Amsterdam's skyline will be spread out over a large area, mainly centered at the edges of the city, consisting of multiple mini clusters of mid- to high rise buildings.
In the end, Amsterdam is, and probably will always be, a skyscraper unfriendly place... and may be, just may be, this suits the city, to a certain extent.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Paris*
































Arthur Weidmann​


----------



## mlody89

warsaw


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester


























*

kozakphoto - instagram

Manchester Skyline Photos | Page 399 | SkyscraperCity Forum


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Rotterdam:*

Skyline Rotterdam - Erasmusbrug-1 by Jacco van der Zwan, on Flickr


Skyline Rotterdam - Erasmusbrug-1-2 by Jacco van der Zwan, on Flickr


----------



## madmax1982

Coeur Défense
















source :








Un hélicoptère pour livrer deux escaliers à Cœur Défense - Defense-92.fr


Un Écureuil B3e a hissé au sommet de l’un des immeubles du complexe Cœur Défense plusieurs colis un peu trop encombrants pour prendre les ascenseurs.




www.defense-92.fr


----------



## morneau54

Paris

__
http://instagr.am/p/Cbp_DMvsz7l/


----------



## BenjaminBern

Zürich
by @Manolo_B2 



Manolo_B2 said:


> _Photos 27.03.2022_


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Kyiv:*

NFX_3378 by Vincent Motel, on Flickr


NFX_3362 by Vincent Motel, on Flickr


NFX_3423 by Vincent Motel, on Flickr


----------



## Richie_B

Frankfurt @ spring 
richie_bodo instagram


----------



## vincent1746

*PARIS *


























































































































































*Vincent Mt*

*Login • Instagram*​


----------



## BenjaminBern

Lyon

(mostly under Sahara dust)


----------



## BenjaminBern

Basel


















Corona treibt Preise für Wohneigentum weiter in die Höhe


Die Basler Kantonalbank präsentiert die Immobilien-Studie «Wohnen in Basel 2022»




www.bkb.ch
















https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Basel_skyline.jpg


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Frankfurt:*

Skyline Frankfurt am Main by Sascha Schmidt, on Flickr


Skyline Frankfurt by Sven Reichelt, on Flickr


----------



## Mr.D00p

Nice comparison shot(s) of Canary Wharfs expansion in a little over 5yrs. (Also quite a bit of development in the Stratford Olympic Park in the distance)

From Jason Hawkes on Twitter:


----------



## CotCat

Wrocław
















by lulek89


----------



## hkskyline

*Rotterdam*

Rotterdam2022_226 by Harri Schulz, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

CT Oxton & LM Constructor by Frisia Bonn, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Batumi*

Panoramic Batumi by Panagiotis Papadopoulos, on Flickr

Panoramic Batumi by Panagiotis Papadopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## morneau54

View of La Défense


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## hkskyline

*Basel*

Basel - early evening by Markus Jenni, on Flickr


----------



## Σχτremμɱ

Moscow








inst alex_prosekov








inst zodyakuz


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Batumi:*








Batumi in Snow by Ⓟ Panagiotis Papadopoulos on 500px.com


----------



## Zaz965

Volgograd
Volgograd by Konstantin Kuznetsoff, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Manchester*

Clarence Mill , Bollington by Pete Austin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

VB Elbe & VB Donau by Frisia Bonn, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vienna*

DSC_1904 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London *










Source : Twitter @ jasonhawkesphot


----------



## Richie_B

Frankfurt Skyline 
@richie_bodo instagram


----------



## IThomas

*MILANO*








Alessandro Barberio









lombardiasecrets
















spritzettino








Leggo








Alberto Fanelli



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1372208693219746


----------



## werner10

And a little bit of Rotterdam in the mix...








by @Michael











Source: Je bent bijna op de pagina die je zoekt [funda]












@FredMarree on Twitter












@_jeroenvandam on Twitter













@cwburgers on Twitter












by @Moret 












by @Eric Offereins


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Istanbul:*





































Emlak Konut


Emlak Konut GYO




emlakkonut.com.tr


----------



## IThomas

*MILANO*









teofilattideileonzi​








Andrea Cherchi








Andrea Cherchi








giovannigenzini








Andrea Cherchi​


----------



## the man from k-town

Frankfurt

Frankfurt by Detlef Hertel, auf Flickr

frankfurt city lights by frank wolf, auf Flickr

FFM_Nacht Main 21_web by Volker Schuhmacher, auf Flickr


----------



## Blingchampion

Aarhus, Denmark.
Source my own.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Warsaw:*

BR232-660_31.03.2022 by Maciej Piktel, on Flickr


----------



## der muttt

Choo Choo...London.


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw
































by bmbdrone


----------



## jackwis

Small town of Reda (~25k population), Northern Poland, by @kenciesty
More high-rises coming there soon


----------



## IThomas

*NAPOLI*









Amir Gilad








Luigi Ricchezza

Alessandro Aldieri​


----------



## vincent1746

*LYON*























































*Vincent Mtct

Login • Instagram*​


----------



## Mr.D00p

Couple of nice 4K Drone videos of Canary Wharf & the surrounding metropolis.(originally posted in the UK section of the forum)


----------



## hkskyline

*Frankfurt*

2022-04_03-10833- by Dieter K., on Flickr


----------



## werner10

Some nice snapshots of Amsterdam's development...








by @Yetzirah231











@pengels123 on Twitter










by @Michiel











by @Michiel











by @Michiel












by @Michiel











by @Michiel


----------



## KlausDiggy

Dortmund


Dortmund Deusenberg by Florian Friedel, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

Cologne


Köln Panorama am Abend by mkofo, auf Flickr


----------



## _DanielSky_*

🇵🇱Warsaw, Poland 
Daszyński Rondabout


----------



## erdnisloed

4miGO!!! said:


> For the first time on the forum, I confused Paris with Warsaw.


That's because they look like Istanbul  :


----------



## Richie_B

Frankfurt  





































[email protected]


----------



## Sponsor

Warsaw from distance:
















source


----------



## The_Photographer

Frankfurt now is on the same level as Paris in my view. Incredible transformation in the last 5 years. Warsaw needs more investment (around 8 towers) to catch up with both cities.


----------



## Dareko

In my opinion Frankfurt is even better than Paris in terms of skyline


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## IThomas

*Milano*








Fabio del Maestro








Paul Pablo








WeBuild









Dimitar Harizanov









Sergey Bykov









Sergey Bykov








Andrea Cherchi









Andrea Cherchi








Andrea Cherchi​


----------



## lenin

Warsaw 













































































Drone in Warsaw


Drone in Warsaw, Warsaw, Poland. 41,850 likes · 1,845 talking about this. Warszawa z drona (i nie tylko). Znane miejsca, nieznana perspektywa.




www.facebook.com













From Poland with Love


From Poland with Love. Отметки "Нравится": 46 066 · Обсуждают: 7 358. "From Poland with Love" is a page promoting Polish culture, history, cities, people, humor, sarcasm, politics, art, sport etc.




www.facebook.com













Warsaw My Second Home


Warsaw My Second Home. Отметки "Нравится": 17 188 · Обсуждают: 5 975. It is a blog about Warsaw dedicated to all Warsaw residents of choice!




www.facebook.com


----------



## SASH

*UTRECHT AND ROTTERDAM

Utrecht*


*(Rotterdam as seen from Utrecht)*



*Photos by 'domtoren', member of the Dutch part of SSC*
Photo source: Nederlandse Panorama's: Skylines


----------



## RokasLT

*Vilnius







*






Artery - Konstitucijos 18B - Miestai ir architektūra


Artery - Konstitucijos 18B



www.miestai.net


----------



## RokasLT

*Tallinn














*








One day in Tallinn, Estonia - Travel-cam.net


During the raging flu virus, every journey becomes a difficult test for the psychological state. You look not so much at the list of attractions as at the reports from the fields of medical battles. In this regard, my August visit to Latvia and Estonia seemed ideal. The virus spared these...




travel-cam.net












The three pillars of the digital transformation in Tallinn


The capital of Estonia serves as a "smart city role model", drawing the entire country in its wake. The success of its digital transformation rests on




www.theagilityeffect.com


----------



## RokasLT

*Riga























*

__
https://flic.kr/p/2ndq6cK


__
https://flic.kr/p/2mXbwDP


__
https://flic.kr/p/2n9Kssq


----------



## Birmingham

Birmingham, UK


----------



## Mikiboz

Time lapse video of FOUR Frankfurt 2018- March 2022. For European standards it really is one of a kind project. Still unbelievable that Frankfurt pulled it off, given the growing German inability to pull off large scale infrastructure mega projects thx to overboarding „environmental friendly“ bureaucracy straight out of slapstick comedy…

But here we go, almost reaching the last miles…(project end: December 2023 mostly)


----------



## hkskyline

*Paris*

Paris Skyline 3 by DDally001, on Flickr

Paris Skyline by DDally001, on Flickr


----------



## bonquiqui

London

Press to play the vid











Source Jason Hawkes Twitter


----------



## ILTarantino

^^^
I really did 😅


----------



## madmax1982

hkskyline said:


> *Paris*
> 
> Paris Skyline 3 by DDally001, on Flickr
> 
> Paris Skyline by DDally001, on Flickr


Hekla not visible so not too recent


----------



## hkskyline

*Benidorm, Spain*

Benidorm, Spain by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Benidorm, Spain by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Benidorm, Spain by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr

Benidorm, Spain by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr


----------



## PiotrWysocki

Warsaw by me


----------



## Matheoo

Warsaw by Nowa Warszawa


----------



## Edmos

Bratislava








Source


----------



## werner10

Und inzwischen in Rotterdam...








by @The City is Ours











by @Apollo13












by @The City is Ours












by @Jeff010











by @The City is Ours


----------



## Richie_B

Frankfurt 😍








[email protected]


----------



## hkskyline

*Frankfurt*

2022-04_12-10904- by Dieter K., on Flickr


----------



## Mr.D00p

Another nice 4K drone video of the London skyline:






..and one for you lovers of all things Brutalist..you absolute sicko's ( 😜 )


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw
Varso Tower by Norman Foster


----------



## Redzio

^^^ Plz, post a little less, this is not even skyline photos 

Btw, here is a great show on the Warsaw skyline from the plane:


----------



## fadeout




----------



## KlausDiggy

Frankfurt


2022-04_12-10921- by Dieter K., auf Flickr


----------



## CotCat

Katowice








Source


----------



## Tyu61

by @Minato ku 

La Defense is growing more and more !!


----------



## ancov

Moscow by coth:


----------



## valtterip

*Tampere, Finland:








*


----------



## ancov

Moscow💓 by M1SHKA:


----------



## geogregor

London:

P1130792 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130861 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130960 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## Richie_B

Frankfurt ❤


----------



## morneau54

Warsaw - Orange city by Adam Borkowski ❤


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Donetsk:*








overcast urban landscape by Artem Merzlenko on 500px.com









city of Donetsk, Ukraine by Artem Merzlenko on 500px.com









city of Donetsk, Ukraine by Artem Merzlenko on 500px.com


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Bonn, Germany


















By me today


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw








Piotr Zdunek








Mr fly guy


----------



## Eric Offereins

Rotterdam:


----------



## Birmingham

Birmingham, U.K.


----------



## Richie_B

Frankfurt ❤
richie_bodo @ instagram


----------



## jackwis

*Donetsk, Ukraine*
Source


----------



## IThomas

*MILANO*








Marco Stolco









Valeria









rivo50 








Alberto Fanelli


__
http://instagr.am/p/CY60hU6PVFB/
​


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw
















Grzegorz Jermolaj


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Liverpool:*

The waterfront by Steve Bridge, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Frankfurt:*








View of the Mainhattan skyline by Bernd Metschke on 500px.com









Sunset over Frankfurt skyline by Bernd Metschke on 500px.com









From the Main Tower observation deck by Bernd Metschke on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Amsterdam:*








Eye Filmmuseum across the IJ by Gerard van den Akker on 500px.com


----------



## geogregor

London:

P1140092 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1140091 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1140106 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1140103 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1140100 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1140311 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150616 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150620 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150631 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150634 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## CotCat

Sosnowiec, Poland








Source


----------



## Richie_B

Frankfurt ❤


----------



## SASH

*AMSTERDAM / ROTTERDAM / THE HAGUE / UTRECHT* (all seen from Woerden)

Amsterdam

















Rotterdam










The Hague










Utrecht









Photos by 'domtoren' a member of the Dutch section of SSC
Photo source: Nederlandse Panorama's: Skylines


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Hamburg:*

Norden by Rasande Tyskar, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vienna*

20220324_AlteDonau_007 by Tauralbus, on Flickr


----------



## ancov

Moscow💗 by moscowoutskirts:










Moscow by Ysh:


----------



## Zapaleniec




----------



## WingTips

*Manchester...*










Manchester Skyline Photos | Page 400 | SkyscraperCity Forum


----------



## werner10

Ok it's 22 o'clock! @anubis1234 this one is for you: Sweet dreams!








@zzapback op Twitter











@zzapback op Twitter











@Cecylia95662356 on Twitter












@KeizerEllen on Twitter


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Prishtina:*








By Prishtina123


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Ankara:*








By ozyland


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chisinau:*


----------



## ancov

Somewhere in Eastern Europe.. By Coth.


----------



## lenin

Lodz.



























































































Łódź


Łódź၊ Łódź, Poland .နှစ်သက်သူ ၄၄၈,၇၇၃ ဦး · ၄၉,၈၇၇ ဦး ဒီအကြေင်းပြေနေသည် · ၇,၅၅၄ ဦး ဤနေရာတွင် ရှိခဲ့ကြသည် . Oficjalny fanpage Łodzi :)




www.facebook.com


----------



## hkskyline

*Warsaw*

Untitled by Marcin Krawczyk, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

Lara 1 by Frisia Bonn, on Flickr


----------



## Mr.D00p

20yrs of London development: 

(Top image is from a low quality screen grab of a flypast video, but the differences are still rather clear!)


----------



## RokasLT

Vilniaus Architektūros Studija | Facebook


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw








Photo by my friend


----------



## hkskyline

*Vienna*

20220326_Wasserpark_016 by Tauralbus, on Flickr


----------



## HaagseHoogbouw

The Hague
DSC02745 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Rotterdam:*








Rotterdam Skyline by Dimitri on 500px.com


----------



## Tyu61

Paris.


----------



## Bangroma-sky

A Chicagoan said:


> *Ankara:*
> View attachment 3093510
> 
> By ozyland


Ankara is quite a few kilometers from the Bosporus, so it is not Europe


----------



## A Chicagoan

Bangroma-sky said:


> Ankara is quite a few kilometers from the Bosporus, so it is not Europe


See the thread rules in the first post:


Yellow Fever said:


> 6.* Both Russia and Turkey are categorized on SSC as part of the European section and therefore both countries are accepted as full European nations in our forum.*


----------



## Dober_86

Moscow, skyline featuring Wellton Towers, 48-53-58 fl (incl. stylobate). Recently completed.








Source: Wellton Towers, корп.6 (корп.1) | ЕИСЖС


----------



## CotCat

Katowice








source


----------



## Blackhavvk

Wade Lyonson said:


> It is time that this forum rule changes, and especially that the person who thinks that Russia and Turkey are in Europe consults a worldmap. Why not Vladivostok in Europe in this case?


Vladivostok also complies with the rules. He's just not good enough to show up in this thread often.


----------



## Blackhavvk

If we are talking about Europe and Asia, I will allow myself to post photos of Yekaterinburg, a city located on the border of Europe and Asia. Photos taken by Gelio.








Yekaterinburg is a frequent guest in this topic. The city is not deprived of skyscrapers.








The city is full of various modern architecture.








Low-rise, mid-rise, high-rise, skyscrapers. Everything is there. (I don't really like these kitsch low-rise buildings.)








Skyscrapers for Yekaterinburg can be considered a tradition. This 1931 building is the tallest building in Russia at that time, excluding Moscow.








Interesting views with the rays of the sun...








... and without.








Yekaterinburg suburbs.








In general, Yekaterinburg is a very, very built-up city. The city has almost 300 buildings above 25 floors. Try to calculate how many in your city.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Madrid:*








Five towers and moon by Antonio Arias. ( AntarivePhotopixel ) on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Paris:*








La Défense by Zou Deyu on 500px.com


----------



## Jan

Guys, for the umpteenth time: please do not use this thread for anything other than what it is intended for, and especially not to bring up current events, thanks.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Rotterdam:*








Dusk in Rotterdam by Andreas Bott on 500px.com


----------



## KlausDiggy

Jena








von Michael Köhler , Wikimedia Commons


----------



## Richie_B

Frankfurt 
[email protected]


----------



## morneau54

Warsaw 🥰


----------



## Bangroma-sky

A Chicagoan said:


> See the thread rules in the first post:


Ok i see, so on the ssc Europe is more than twice the size of the actual Europe


----------



## A Chicagoan

*The Hague:*

Skyline of The Hague by Elvin, on Flickr


----------



## hipi(sk)

Bratislava:

































src: Bratislava v hľadáčiku | Facebook


----------



## Ares2018

B A R C E L O N A


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

50008 50007 by Jude Heath, on Flickr


----------



## Dober_86

Blackhavvk said:


> Vladivostok also complies with the rules. He's just not good enough to show up in this thread often.


We have the tallest building in Russia east of Yekaterinburg but it's kinda standalone and doesn't much form a skyline. Initial proposal back in 2008 was for around 9 'scrapers and only single one, with altered design and a shorter version of it, eventually came into fruition.


----------



## jackwis

Dober_86 said:


> We have the tallest building in Russia east of Yekaterinburg but it's kinda standalone and doesn't much form a skyline. Initial proposal back in 2008 was for around 9 'scrapers and only single one, with altered design and a shorter version of it, eventually came into fruition.


Tbh looks way more “Asian” than “European”, even the modern architecture on some of the photos earlier (reminds me of postmodern architecture of the early 2000s). Personally, it feels like it lacks lots of quality that even small European cities do have.


----------



## morneau54

One more great photo of Warszawa 😇😍 Have a wonderful morning! 
Source.


----------



## Blackhavvk

Night Winter Novosibirsk set from Gelio.









Novosibirsk is the third city in Russia in terms of population. He is one position higher than Yekaterinburg, but appears much less frequently in this topic.









Undoubtedly, Novosibirsk is also a very well built-up city, and the average building height is only slightly lower than in Yekaterinburg.









But there are no skyscrapers here. For some unknown reason, the city and regional authorities prevent their appearance, a dozen projects have already been canceled.









One day they will appear and we will often show this cold and hot city.









The potential is huge.









Wake up!!!


----------



## Blackhavvk

In addition to Novosibirsk, I will show you Barnaul. One of the four cities close to Novosibirsk. It is located 300 kilometers to the south on the same river - the Ob.









Its population is only 40% of Novosibirsk and 45% of Yekaterinburg (600-700к), it is an ordinary large provincial city.









Quantity, quality and height are much more modest here.









It is unlikely that you will see this city here. He has a small skyline. The city is unremarkable.









But it is a very pleasant city. It looks like all the cities of Russia at the same time. Without a doubt, he would have won the title of the most ordinary city in Russia. And I just wanted to show it to you.


----------



## KlausDiggy

A Chicagoan said:


> What's this huge construction project in the foreground?


Campus Engie
#15,051 PARIS | Projects & Construction


----------



## fadeout




----------



## SASH

CotCat said:


> Szczecin, Poland
> View attachment 3142028
> 
> source


Greetings to our friends of Pogoń Szczecin.


----------



## Tyron

*Frankfurt








*

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/frankfurt/comments/t480vl










__
https://www.reddit.com/r/frankfurt/comments/t480vl










__
https://www.reddit.com/r/frankfurt/comments/soctw8










__
https://www.reddit.com/r/frankfurt/comments/swajp8










__
https://www.reddit.com/r/frankfurt/comments/s8j8hg














r/frankfurt - Steel Giant | Photos by @pete.myr on Instagram


164 votes and 2 comments so far on Reddit




www.reddit.com





















r/frankfurt - A Storm is Brewing | Photo by @hamburg_views on Instagram


135 votes and 6 comments so far on Reddit




www.reddit.com





















r/frankfurt - Sunset on Neue Mainzer Str. | Photo by @mattslk on Instagram


149 votes and 3 comments so far on Reddit




www.reddit.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

It looks like Warsaw is developing a small secondary skyline:








By Drone in Warsaw


----------



## geogregor

More London:

P1180295 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180298 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180329 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180331 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180323 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180677 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180757 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## Tyu61

A Chicagoan said:


> What's this huge construction project in the foreground?


A big campus.









*







*


----------



## Mikiboz

just because it’s so nice and sunny today…Frankfurt Four construction site (source: Webcam). And CBT (208m) is also officially under way as fundament works have started. Very good timing. As soon as FOUR is coming to the closing stage, CBT will start rising .


----------



## dj4life

Copenhagen, DK (construction ongoing)
Copenhagen 2022 by elevenmonthsinexile, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Helsinki, FI (under construction)
Sunset skyline by Juha Saarinen, on Flickr
White and Blue by Juha Saarinen, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Manchester, The UK
Skyline, Manchester by OLIVER FALLON, on Flickr
Manchester Skyline by Shoot The Moon, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Gothenburg, SE

Gårda








Source








*Source**, Mikael Svensson*









Source









*Source*

Masthuggskajen area (starting out)

The Silence by Fredrik Lindedal, on Flickr

View towards Lindoholmen with Karlastaden (Karlatornet, 73 fl., u/c)

In Between pt 2 by Fredrik Lindedal, on Flickr


----------



## bboy80




----------



## CotCat

Gdańsk








source


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Frankfurt:*

SkyLine by Tor So, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:











source: b'mine hotels GmbH


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Wroclaw:*

Sky Tower at sunset - taken from the air by Michał Zmonarski, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Warsaw is really exceptional.


----------



## RokasLT

Vilnius















Viktor Staniulis Photos


Viktor Staniulis Photos, Vilnius, Lithuania-WILNO,LITWA. Отметки "Нравится": 15 860 · Обсуждают: 1 102. Gallery of the most picturesque places in Vilnius. Galeria najbardziej malowniczych miejsc w...




www.facebook.com


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester








*

(1) Manchester Skyline Photos | Page 401 | SkyscraperCity Forum


----------



## Space Lover

*Leipzig, Saxony, Germany*








Leipzig...areal....good morning city... by udo soehngen, on Flickr


----------



## Erlenberg

*Lyon








*
photo taken by myself


----------



## dj4life

Oslo, NO
Blue city by Øystein Sehl, on Flickr
City lights by Øystein Sehl, on Flickr


----------



## Gertrud

*Frankfurt

by derUlukai 










by Eduardo L. Ramirez*









*










by Mahdi Naimi*


















*by AndyBode, fotocommunity.de*


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*

City Skyline | May 2022 by James Beard, on Flickr


----------



## bboy80




----------



## Redzio

I know, maybe there is a little skyline here - but look how much Warsaw is improving - both in the skyscrapers (Varso in the background) and renovations🥰
















Photo by: *Tomzaw999*
Old building renovation thread: [Wola] Modernizacja Kamienicy Wolfa Krongolda [w trakcie]


----------



## 4miGO!!!

Σχτremμɱ said:


> View attachment 2930831
> 
> inst mosgrow













Nikomoto said:


> View attachment 3020228
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Небоскрёбы России | VK
> 
> 
> Сообщество «Небоскрёбы России»
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vk.com





















DzhendoyanV said:


> View attachment 3117177
> 
> из яндекс панорам
> View attachment 3117204














matros99 said:


> май 2022
> необычные ракурсы с Пиковского Барклая
> View attachment 3171487
> 
> View attachment 3171488
> 
> pik.ru


----------



## Richie_B

Frankfurt  
just amazing


----------



## Mikiboz

4miGO!!! said:


>


Looks amazing.


----------



## Mikiboz

Frankfurt Trade Fair Cluster By @derUlukai 

















by @eibomz


----------



## fadeout

By high_frames


----------



## IThomas

*MILANO*








Andrea Cherchi 








Paolo Marchesi









Hufton+Crow









Andrea Cherchi









urbanfile









urbanfile​


----------



## Mikiboz

Frankfurt from above by Erika


----------



## Fio241

*Москва. 























































*
Аuthor: Fio241


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## dj4life

Warsaw all the way!


----------



## Redzio

dj4life said:


> Warsaw all the way!


Thanks, proud to live here!

2002 vs 2021:


















1994 vs 2022:


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam








Source: home on Funda / @Stratosfeer 2020












@ArjandeJonge299 on Twitter












@DoubleORoos on Twitter












DSC02988 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr











@fransweisglas on Twitter


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester

















*




























Manchester Skyline Photos | Page 402 | SkyscraperCity Forum


----------



## jchk

From my first visit to Rotterdam (today):


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Frankfurt:*








Sunset over the skyline of Frankfurt am Main, Germany by Frank Lammel on 500px.com


----------



## CODEBARRE75011

Paris







laurent_a_paris, Instagram





Ludovicstrl, Instagram


----------



## CODEBARRE75011

Paris













Ludovicstrl, Instagram


----------



## Richie_B

Frankfurt  
[email protected]


----------



## hkskyline

*Frankfurt*

Fernblick auf Frankfurt by gsphoto.ffm, on Flickr


----------



## Sponsor

*Warsaw*


kafarek said:


> mix z ostatnich tyg...
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10


----------



## JonMaze

CODEBARRE75011 said:


> Paris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ludovicstrl, Instagram


Paris has gone


CODEBARRE75011 said:


> Paris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laurent_a_paris, Instagram





CODEBARRE75011 said:


> Paris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laurent_a_paris, Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ludovicstrl, Instagram


Is it just me? Or has Paris gone a bit weird with these latest new builds?


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Warsaw:*








Warszawa by Boguś Borowiak on 500px.com









Sky on fire by Ewelina Stec on 500px.com









Warsaw Culture and Science Palace # 10 by papa bravo on 500px.com


Warsaw - the Capital of Poland by Jan Siestrzeńcewicz, on Flickr


----------



## Mikiboz

A few pics from the Europa-Viertel/trade fair cluster by Oliver Krautscheid

































It’s coming together quite nicely. When the planned projects are hopefully being realized (Icoon 145m, Präsidium 175m, Matthäus Kirche 130m, MT1+2 288/150m), it will have a really good density and variety.


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## parislondonmadrid

JonMaze said:


> Paris has gone
> 
> 
> Is it just me? Or has Paris gone a bit weird with these latest new builds?


Just you, for sure.


----------



## bonquiqui

JonMaze said:


> Paris has gone
> 
> 
> Is it just me? Or has Paris gone a bit weird with these latest new builds?


I personally love this version of Paris. It’s dynamic and quirky with abundance of drama and eclectic architecture. For me it’s more like London and NYC which’s always positive


----------



## CODEBARRE75011

Paris 











Ludovicstrl, Instagram


----------



## CODEBARRE75011

Paris 











Ludovicstrl, Instagram


----------



## RokasLT

Now Google Maps can see inside buildings thanks to AI | News | Archinect


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## CotCat

Rzeszów, Poland









Source


----------



## fatih girgin

İz








@izmir_gokdelenleri


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Paris*
























Arthur Weidmann​


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Leeds:*

Leeds Skyline at blue hour 2 by Jeff Reed, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Zurich:*

Im Glattpark by Stefan Rohner, on Flickr


----------



## Σχτremμɱ

Moscow








inst strogolexa


----------



## Mind the gap_

Benidorm



by Eloy Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

*MILANO*








Marta Carenzi

IMG_2647 by Momo1435








Andrea Bariselli








Photophonico









Alberto Fanelli​


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## hkskyline

*Vienna*

Action by Claus Vogl, on Flickr


----------



## willman87

*BARCELONA*









Hospitalet d Llobregat


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester








*

*Casmedia insta*


----------



## Richie_B

Frankfurt


----------



## JuanPaulo

Milano really stepping it up! Nice to see this!


----------



## Richie_B

Frankfurt sunset
@Richie_B instagram


----------



## spartannl

The Hague










Source: video still from Postillion Hotels on LinkedIn: Postillion Hotel & Convention Centre Den Haag


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Istanbul:*








INVASION OF SKYSCRAPERS... by SADI GUCUM on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Frankfurt:*








… franziskas view … by Marc Dickler on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*








Dam III by Roberto Angioni on 500px.com


----------



## Happy Human

A Chicagoan said:


> *London:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dam III by Roberto Angioni on 500px.com








500px







500px.com












^^^ mini Sydney Operas ? Or....?


----------



## bboy80

Thames Barrier


----------



## bboy80

Some fairly unusual ones of London.


----------



## madmax1982

La Défense









































source :








Tour Hekla on LinkedIn: #tourhekla #chantier #travaux #coiffe #work #workinprogress #hekla | 10 comments


Vertigineuse et sensationnelle !✨💫 La coiffe imaginée par les Ateliers Jean Nouvel est sur le point de s'achever. Du haut de ses 20 mètres de hauteur, elle… | 10 comments on LinkedIn




www.linkedin.com


----------



## willman87

*MADRID*









madrid CTBA


----------



## Avangard-55

Σχτremμɱ said:


> Moscow
> View attachment 3246288
> 
> inst strogolexa


 That's what makes Moscow the No. 1 for me in Europe. It is much more than just MIBC.


----------



## Défensien

The beautiful gardens of La Défense:

you have your vertical gardens










your sunken gardens:










Your elevated gardens:










Your tropical gardens:










your lobbye gardens:










your gardens with a view:










And your hidden gardens:


----------



## MilYef

Beautiful Moscow, continues to grow 


matros99 said:


> Набережная. Не хочется, чтоб её превращали в магистраль:
> View attachment 3220030
> 
> View attachment 3220037
> 
> level.ru


----------



## Mind the gap_

Benidorm



by Paco San Juan, on Flickr


----------



## fadeout

Warsaw








by trappedintheframe


----------



## morneau54

Warszawa! 
By Poland On Air


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*

A0232709 the City skyline from the Victoria Embankment by mark4harrison, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

*MILANO*









Andrea Perini








LadyGi








Roberto P.









Roberto P.








Roberto P.








Roberto P.









Andrea Cherchi








Andrea Cherchi








Gibart









Fanpage
F








BMauroS









Andrea Cherchi​


----------



## IThomas

^^
And finally, things are getting serious for one of the projects that I was waiting to see:
the Portico, having a 141-meters-long central "suspended" roof


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Cool design. Makes a good contrast to that banana-shaped tower (which for itself looks kind of ridiculous imo)


----------



## IThomas

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> Cool design. Makes a good contrast to that banana-shaped tower (which for itself looks kind of ridiculous imo)


About that tower, I like that it has sort of two faces: on the one hand, it is smooth, on the other fluted.
Also, if you stay just under it (central square side), it gives the sensation that it is falling on you 😀


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

IThomas said:


> About that tower, I like that it has sort of two faces: on the one hand, it is smooth, on the other fluted.
> Also, if you stay just under it (central square side), it gives the sensation that it is falling on you 😀


A pretty cool aspect, I must admit😄


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Essen:*

Skyline Essen NRW by Bettina Hilker, on Flickr


----------



## Darryl

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> Cool design. Makes a good contrast to that banana-shaped tower (which for itself looks kind of ridiculous imo)


Good thing the new structure will not be two rounded shapes.


----------



## morneau54

*Poznań 🥰 🇵🇱*
By Drone & More


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Warsaw:*








By Drone in Warsaw


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Kyiv:*








Kyiv by Artem Tymoshenko on 500px.com


----------



## Redzio

_(well - mod erased whole discussion so i give you basic context - it's some old pre 2004r. photos of Warsaw skyscrapers before we joined to EU)_


----------



## jchk

Some (phone) photos of London I took over the weekend:
















Canary Wharf and the Thames Barrier viewed from Woolwich
















The Blackfriars and Waterloo clusters








The Elephant and Castle and Nine Elms clusters


----------



## madmax1982

La Défense from Alto tower (old pics actually)
source :








Paris La Défense on LinkedIn: Attention VERTIGE !😱 Imaginez-vous, perchés à plusieurs dizaines de…


Attention VERTIGE !😱 Imaginez-vous, perchés à plusieurs dizaines de mètres de haut, sur la façade de la Tour Alto... Frissonnant non ? Notre photographe a…




www.linkedin.com


----------



## kenamour

*Rotterdam













Road Race - World Police & Fire Games 2022 Rotterdam







wpfgrotterdam2022.com




*


----------



## Richie_B

Frankfurt 






















@richie_bodo instagram


----------



## kenamour

some pic from by La Défense https://www.skyscrapercity.com/goto/post?id=0


----------



## spartannl

The Hague









Source: Rijksvastgoedbedrijf on LinkedIn: Vacature alert: (Junior) Projectadministrateur https://lnkd.in/egBSrGa4


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Baku:*








Air show on Baku sky by Kerim Abbasov on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Luxembourg:*








Kirchberg by Flavio Matias on 500px.com









Mudam Museum by Flavio Matias on 500px.com


----------



## hkskyline

*Rotterdam*

Skyline of Rotterdam by Peter van Dongen, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

*MILANO*








bad drones








Roberto P.









Coralsi








Andrea Cherchi








mario d'errico









bad drones








bad drones​


----------



## 4miGO!!!

Nikomoto said:


> City and clouds by On Neon, on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## hipi(sk)

Bratislava pop 450k metro 650k
















































src: https://www.facebook.com/search/top/?q=bratislava v hľadáčiku


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam








by @Momo1435 












by @Eric Offereins 












by @Nycae 












@copier_martijn on Twitter


----------



## kenamour

Old pic from London Canary Wharf
















14 photos that show how London has changed over the past 22 years


Jason Hawkes searched through his library of images to show us a "then and now" view of the constantly evolving city that is London.




www.businessinsider.com




















The changing skyline of London is dominated by the two new towers under construction at Canary Wharf in east London, which will be occupied by Citigroup (right) and HSBC. Each 700 feet high, they are due to be topped out later this autumn and completed in 2002. * They will stand alongside One Canada Square, which was completed in 1991 and at 800 feet is Britain's tallest building. It took the title from the Nat West Tower (now Tower 42) (left), completed in 1980 at 659 feet. Before then, the country's tallest building was the Post Office Tower (now the British Telecom Tower), first opened to Stock Photo - Alamy


Download this stock image: The changing skyline of London is dominated by the two new towers under construction at Canary Wharf in east London, which will be occupied by Citigroup (right) and HSBC. Each 700 feet high, they are due to be topped out later this autumn and completed in 2002. * They...




www.alamy.com


----------



## vvolkov

Lakhta center by* ЯVR.*










Inside the spire.


----------



## SASH

@werner10
Thanx for sharing/posting this massive photo.









@copier_martijn on Twitter

Rotterdam would be top 3 or 4 if all buildings would have been 25 to 50 meters taller.
For sure it is one of the most urban cities of Europe.


----------



## Tyu61

Paris by @ZeusUpsistos ( je reposte ton image qui est sublime  )


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*

Sunset Skyline by Treflyn Lloyd-Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Space Lover

*Warsaw, Poland*








Photo by Arthur Lahoda


----------



## RokasLT

*Rotterdam














*








Floornature.com


Floornature.com. 189,136 likes · 140 talking about this. Floornature Architecture website




www.facebook.com


----------



## morneau54

Hello! Hope you're doing great today! 
Cool shots from Warszawa by @PiotrWysocki


----------



## IThomas

*M I L A N O*









MTahirAbbas








CityLifeShoppingDistrict








Accenture Italia









MTahirAbbas








Stefania Grotti









BadDrones









Roberto P.









Lineadelcielo








MTahirAbbas









Alessandro Barberio​


----------



## morneau54

Katowice 
By @Pstrykacz


----------



## Basnix

First of, I do admire all European cities who make an effort in establishing a skyline (it's SSC after all), but scrolling through this thread I must say that I don't think Milans skyscrapers complement each other well. To me it looks like a loose collection of almost gimmicky buildings. Some of them would be a great center piece alone when surrounded by some more non-descript/ less attention seeking buildings though.


----------



## Mazza75

City of London


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Dusseldorf:*








Düsseldorf by Joachim Sell on 500px.com


----------



## IThomas

Basnix said:


> I don't think Milans skyscrapers complement each other well. To me it looks like a loose collection of almost gimmicky buildings. Some of them would be a great center piece alone when surrounded by some more non-descript/ less attention seeking buildings though.


Hi mate, we need to fill a little more. Give the city a bit of time 😛

Sketches based on the info/rumors to date...

Porta Nuova








made by me using Google Earth - source render 1/2/3/4/5

CityLife








made by me using Google Earth

Farini (west Porta Nuova) - preliminary masterplan








source

Porta Romana








source render



> source all renders


I am excluding other areas such as Cascina Merlata-MIND where new towers are being built and others will come, or single projects nearby to these areas.


----------



## KlausDiggy

Please add the source of your images.


----------



## _DanielSky_*

Warsaw by _DanielSky_*😉


----------



## madmax1982

Paris








by AG photographe, source : Facebook


----------



## fadeout

Warsaw 
Krzysiek.zaniewski


----------



## Zapaleniec

Why my post was deleted? I added photos taken by me.

Warsaw


----------



## mlody89

Warszawa


----------



## IThomas

*N A P O L I*








InfinityphotogGiulia








Massimiliano Olivieri









Luigi Ricchezza​


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*








A cool pleasant evening on the banks of the River Thames in London by Ram Misra on 500px.com









City of London skyline by Miguel Molina on 500px.com


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester...








*










Manchester Skyline Photos | Page 403 | SkyscraperCity Forum


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Paris La Défense























*
Arthur Weidmann​


----------



## Mr.D00p

Manchester's ever growing skyline, ..via 'Kozaphoto - Instagram ':


----------



## hkskyline

*Vienna*

DSC_6605 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr


----------



## PiotrWysocki

Warsaw by me


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam








@de_stylo on Twitter










by @Kaap050











by @Kaap050












by @Kaap050












@RoelHoenders on Twitter


----------



## Tyron

*Frankfurt*

#IMEX22 - 129 of 288 by EDCo.photostream, on Flickr










__
https://www.reddit.com/r/frankfurt/comments/uy6huv









*Source: User eibomz*









*Source: User eibomz*









*Source: User eibomz*


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Frankfurt:*








Frankfurt Skyline 2 by Graziella Mureta on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Warsaw:*

_MG_3177 by ANDRZEJ ZALEWSKI, on Flickr


_MG_3182 by ANDRZEJ ZALEWSKI, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Milan*

Milan, 2022/05 by RozenMD, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Canary Wharf*

Royal Iris by Geoff Henson, on Flickr


----------



## Richie_B

Frankfurt
@richie_bodo instagram


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Intriguing resemblance !



A Chicagoan said:


> *Frankfurt:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankfurt Skyline 2 by Graziella Mureta on 500px.com





A Chicagoan said:


> *Warsaw:*
> 
> _MG_3177 by ANDRZEJ ZALEWSKI, on Flickr


----------



## werner10

In the meantime: Amsterdam








by @kevinV











by @Life











@JonaLendering on Twitter











@AmsterdamPhoto on Twitter












@angin21 on Twitter


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester








*

Olly Foster - Instagram


----------



## SoboleuS

*Warsaw* by SoboleuS


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*








London Skyline at Dusk d by Patti Cearley on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Warsaw:*








Palace of Culture and Science by Illia Zelenin on 500px.com














Panorama przy plaży Rusałka – Drone in Warsaw







www.droneinwarsaw.com


----------



## KlausDiggy

Hannover, Germany


Hannover / Deutschland von jurip , auf Flickr


Ihmezentrum (Hannover = Kater?) von Nicole Henze , auf Flickr


Hannover, Deutschland per Post & Beam , auf Flickr

VW-Tower 141 meters & Telemax 282 meters (5th tallest TV Tower in Germany)

Telemax und Telemoritz von Alexander Schmiegel , auf Flickr


----------



## BenjaminBern

Basel


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^Are these your own pictures?


----------



## BenjaminBern

KlausDiggy said:


> ^^Are these your own pictures?


yes from yesterday


----------



## Tyron

*Stockholm's *skyline has change a bit during the celebration of the Swedish Navy's 500th anniversary.

*







*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533855626232750080
*







*








Photography, Publishing and Creative Services - Hakan Nyberg Photography and Creative Services


This is the home of Swedish photographer, Creative Director and storyteller Hakan Nyberg. I shoot mainly surfing, skiing and other healthy activities.




www.hakannyberg.com


----------



## PskylL

Paris


----------



## Richie_B

Frankfurt
@richie_bodo instagram


----------



## Bangroma-sky

ROTTERDAM 















Must See – Internationaal toeristen platform







www.mustsee.today



















Find your hotel in Rotterdam – Moonback


Let’s visit Rotterdam! Find your hotel on Moonback, with help of our smart city map. Enjoy large photos and honest info. Rotterdam is open now — Pack your bags!




moonback.com














Photo by Frank de Roo 


















6,275 Rotterdam Skyline Stock Photos - Free & Royalty-Free Stock Photos from Dreamstime


Download Rotterdam Skyline stock photos. Free or royalty-free photos and images. Use them in commercial designs under lifetime, perpetual & worldwide rights. Dreamstime is the world`s largest stock photography community.




www.dreamstime.com


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## JuMpStyLe4eVeR

A small part of the skyline of Benidorm. Night pic straight from the Mediterranean Sea!

SOURCE:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CdjMYbXIsVU/


----------



## madmax1982

La Défense :

































source :


----------



## hkskyline

*Rotterdam* 

Skyline Rotterdam by Tom van der Heijden, on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

Wroclaw Poland


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw








Drone in Warsaw








warszawa 2.0


----------



## fadeout

Warsaw
Dronepostcards


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester








*

danthedroneman - Twitter


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam








by @Michael 











Cooltoren Rotterdam by Momo1435, on Flickr 











Source: Je bent bijna op de pagina die je zoekt [funda] 











@Lichting98 on Twitter











@wiri65 on Twitter


----------



## Darryl

werner10 said:


> Rotterdam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by @Michael
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooltoren Rotterdam by Momo1435, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Lichting98 on Twitter


It's always nice to see what the street level experience looks like in these cities. That's something we don't see a lot in these skyline threads. I realize you usually have to be far away or up high to see a skyline, but it's nice once and a while to see what it would be like to visit one of these cities. After all when we visit a city we don't do so in a drone lol.


----------



## HaagseHoogbouw

The Hague
DSC03587 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Warsaw:*








Drone in Warsaw


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London (Stratford)*

Stratford, London by Emanuele Serniotti, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Naples:*








Napoli - Centro Direzionale by Matteo Bertetto on 500px.om


----------



## fadeout

Warsaw
Wavemeart


----------



## Cologne

*Beautiful Moscow: 
Credits: @moscowoutskirts *


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Cologne














































By me


----------



## A Chicagoan

The post immediately after @Cologne's is a post of Cologne.


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

MV Snowdrop Liverpool Bay cruise June 2022 by Phil Longfoot Photography, on Flickr

MV Snowdrop Liverpool Bay cruise June 2022 by Phil Longfoot Photography, on Flickr


----------



## KLEPETO

Archive photo colored from the Titanic. Kate and Jack are standing on board.


----------



## Hoogfriesland

Rotterdam, part of the skyline.









Source: www.nos.nl


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw 🏳️‍🌈









































by Bikes








by Sobooleus


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester...








*

DanTheDroneMan
@DanTheDroneMan


----------



## werner10

Excuse me, Sir: "Where can I order a photo in which you can see the skylines of Liverpool And Manchester both all at once..?"


----------



## Tyu61

Paris by @Cyril !


----------



## Abendrot

Vienna








Source


----------



## Xander

werner10 said:


> Excuse me, Sir: "Where can I order a photo in which you can see the skylines of Liverpool And Manchester both all at once..?"


Where is Liverpool in that pic?


----------



## WingTips

werner10 said:


> Excuse me, Sir: "Where can I order a photo in which you can see the skylines of Liverpool And Manchester both all at once..?"


I am not sure that`s possible, as there is quite a distance between the two cities, I would suggest doing a google search for more information. Sorry I cant be of more help, If I find something for you I will send you a message.


----------



## werner10

That's a pity. I mean the distance between the two cities is roughly 60km. That should be enough to capture them both from some angle.

As an example here you can see the skyline from Rotterdam as seen from Amsterdam (roughly 60km apart as well)...








@roelofdevries on Twitter


----------



## ElViejoReino

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> Cologne
> 
> View attachment 3353289
> 
> By me


And in this picture of Cologne, maybe Frankfurt skyline is at the right side?


----------



## KlausDiggy

I think it's just another power plant. But there is another picture where you can see Cologne from Bonn.


Godesburg by Guenter KONZ-BEYER, Bad Erlach, auf Flickr

Or this old pic of Frankfurt seen from Offenbach.

Skyline of Offenbach and Frankfurt. by David Marx, auf Flickr


----------



## RokasLT

*Vilnius







*




__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Richie_B

Düsseldorf 
[email protected]


----------



## Richie_B

Summer in Frankfurt 
[email protected]


----------



## IThomas

*MILANO*








Mauro Gervasi









Andrea Cherchi








Dasf Sturm








Joshua84








Joshua84








Dasf Sturm​


----------



## mileymc1

To answer the questions above, you can see the Manchester towers from the top of Liverpool Cathedral on a clear day. It's 45km/27miles as the crow flies.

*Manchester:*



















Pictures posted by JRB & Stig over on the Manchester forum


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Rotterdam:*

Harp: sound of the city by David van Keulen [#ExploreTheCity #GreenCity], on Flickr


----------



## Redzio

^^^^(There will be 2 public terraces here)^^^^


----------



## Xorcist

Berlin 








(c) Domingus Ruiz Lepores


----------



## madmax1982

At la Défense, Hekla reflects on La Grande Arche


----------



## Davidinho

Saint Julian's, Malta


----------



## A Chicagoan

Davidinho said:


> Saint Julian's, Malta
> View attachment 3381866


Are you visiting Malta?

Anyway, another photo of St. Julian's that I found online:








Sunset by Fabio Rossi on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Frankfurt:*








the Skyline of Frankfurt by Lothar Borchert on 500px.com


----------



## Dareko

Unreal how beautiful this city looks


----------



## A Chicagoan

Dareko said:


> Unreal how beautiful this city looks


I think that can be said for many of the European cities in this thread!


----------



## morneau54

A Chicagoan said:


> I think that can be said for many of the European cities in this thread!


Definitely, European cities have soo wonderful vibe and charm 

Here's another cool photo of beautiful Warszawa! Have a nice evening guys! 
Source: BMBDRON


----------



## Davidinho

A Chicagoan said:


> Are you visiting Malta?
> Sunset by Fabio Rossi on 500px.com


Relocated to Malta. That was just a pic taken by phone during my running exercise relatively far from the town. Will do better ones inthe future. As far as I understand several highrises are planned in St Julians, so there will be a nice skyline in a few years.


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam








@ashwin_ku1 on Twitter











@marcvanderstelt on Twitter











@LennardGeerts on Twitter


----------



## @Life

The Hague
DSC03689-2 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## marcobruls

@Life said:


> T


You should post this one too <3


----------



## @Life

Sure ^
DSC02745 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## RokasLT

*Vilnius







*








Eastnine Lietuva


Eastnine Lietuva. Отметки "Нравится": 116 · Обсуждают: 113. EASTNINE yra Švedijos nekilnojamojo turto kompanija, kuriai Lietuvoje priklauso biurų kompleksai 3BURĖS, VERTAS, UPTOWN PARK, UNIQ, S7.




www.facebook.com


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*
Rotterdam - Skyline by Ron van Zeeland, on Flickr
Rotterdam - Skyline by Ron van Zeeland, on Flickr
Rotterdam - Rooftop Walk by Ron van Zeeland, on Flickr
Harp: sound of the city by David van Keulen [#ExploreTheCity #GreenCity], on Flickr
Zalmtoren by David van Keulen [#ExploreTheCity #GreenCity], on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

London:

P1220394 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1220408 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1220425 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1220434 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1220528 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1220551 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## Basnix

1 Frankfurt (/Moscow)
2 London
3 Rotterdam
4 Warsaw
5 Paris
6 Milan
7 The Hague
8 Istanbul
9 Manchester

Based on skyline aesthetics


----------



## morneau54

Basnix said:


> 1 Frankfurt (/Moscow)
> 2 London
> 3 Rotterdam
> 4 Warsaw
> 5 Paris
> 6 Milan
> 7 The Hague
> 8 Istanbul
> 9 Manchester
> 
> Based on skyline aesthetics


Nice! Here's my (subjective) ranking:

1. *Paris* - Specifically La Défense*, a*bsolutely magnificent from every angle! The towers represent so many different architectural styles (even though photos typically don't do its justice at all). I love Tour First, now stunning Hekla, Tour Majunga and D2! All of them built with such a great attention to details.

1. *Frankfurt* - Great planning and density, nice height and variety of designs (Commerzbank, Messeturm!). I like how urban and friendly it feels at the same time. Probably the best skyline from the pedestrian's perspective as well.

----------------------

2. *London* - Nicely chaotic, great individual towers and multiple well-planned skylines with good quality designs (Shard, 22 Bishopsgate, Walkie-Talkie), great feel when walking around the narrow streets of City of London with skyscrapers around! It's hard to put it anywhere below 2nd place.

2. *Warsaw* - Wola district itself is getting so dense! Driving through it is starting to feel like smaller La Défense. Some great individual towers in the city (Varso, Zlota 44, Warsaw Spire). I love the contrasts between old and new buildings. Also a few, unusual for European cities, examples of highrises from the early 1900s and 1930s (PAST building, also Prudential is just stunning!).

----------------------

3. *Moscow*
4.* Istambul*
5. *Milan*
6. *Rotterdam*
7. *Manchester*
8. *The* *Hague*

For Moscow, Istambul and Manchester - I've never been there but judging by photos I like their skylines as well! But there's still something that grows on me more in the cities I described (which I've visited or lived!).


----------



## Altin vrella

London is in the first place and no other city, neither European nor world, can approach it.🇽🇰🇬🇧💙❤


----------



## Tyu61

Altin vrella said:


> London is in the first place and no other city, neither European nor world, can approach it.🇽🇰🇬🇧💙❤



5 years ago, yes. But today, the two skylines are boxy and the last towers are so basic...


----------



## Altin vrella

Tyu61 said:


> 5 years ago, yes. But today, the two skylines are boxy and the last towers are so basic...


Yes this is what makes LONDON super, the interweave of old and modern is amazing,simply is number one.🇽🇰🇬🇧💙❤


----------



## Wade Lyonson

In the world certainly not, but in Europe for me London is the best skyline.


----------



## Cujas

Paris, La Defense 

@Les Echos


----------



## madmax1982

La Défense


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw
















































by below the sky


----------



## goschio

Oliver Krautscheid - Dronestagram


----------



## geogregor

Some shots from Crystal Palace:

P1220627 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1220629 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1220632 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1220650 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1220658 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1220663 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

One view towards the new cluster in Nine Elms area:

P1220614 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## Vedymin

Brussel's modest but very interesting unique skyline










Source: Eric Piret


----------



## bboy80

geogregor said:


> Some shots from Crystal Palace:
> 
> P1220627 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1220629 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1220632 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1220650 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1220658 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1220663 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> One view towards the new cluster in Nine Elms area:
> 
> P1220614 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


I used to live in Crystal Palace. There is very good view at the top of kirkdale by the roundabout in forest hill/Sydenham. You should check it out!


----------



## geogregor

bboy80 said:


> I used to live in Crystal Palace. There is very good view at the top of kirkdale by the roundabout in forest hill/Sydenham. You should check it out!


I think I know which one you mean. Haven't been there for a while, might check it out some day.

Another good spot is in Nunhead, outside Skehans pub:

P1200788 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200800 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200790 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## Xorcist

Frankfurt








(c) Frankfurter Bub


----------



## bboy80

geogregor said:


> I think I know which one you mean. Haven't been there for a while, might check it out some day.
> 
> Another good spot is in Nunhead, outside Skehans pub:
> 
> P1200788 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1200800 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1200790 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


I know that one too!! Very nice!!


----------



## ElViejoReino

*MADRID*













Artofit


Discover Art inspiration, ideas, styles




www.artofit.org


----------



## The_Photographer

Lets be really objective 
1 Moscow - even London cant come close to this cluster
2 London - in 10 years it will look like New York. The main cluster starts to look more and more impressive.
3 Frankfurt - crazy development in the last 4 years amazing skyline in my opinion better than Paris these days.
4 Paris - amazing skyline, unfortunately all blue and a bit table, Hekla tower didn't help much. Last year I have placed Paris above Frankfurt but this time Frankfurt got number 3
5 Warsaw - amazing development in the last 7 years but still behind Paris or Frankfurt. I have placed Warsaw and Frankfurt on the same league last year but this time Frankfurt went ahead.
6 Rotterdam and Milan. I would place Rotterdam slightly above Milan. Rotterdam is developing like crazy now.
7 Everything else.


----------



## KlausDiggy

Frankfurt banking district at street level.


P1010220 by Klaus Kühnast, auf Flickr


P1010221 by Klaus Kühnast, auf Flickr


P1010233 by Klaus Kühnast, auf Flickr


P1010234 by Klaus Kühnast, auf Flickr


P1010255 by Klaus Kühnast, auf Flickr


P1010569 by Klaus Kühnast, auf Flickr


P1010293 by Klaus Kühnast, auf Flickr


P1010257 by Klaus Kühnast, auf Flickr


P1010325 by Klaus Kühnast, auf Flickr


----------



## madmax1982

Hekla in the drawbacks of Paris, hmmm, ok.
BTW I wonder which significant towers have been built in the last 5 years in Frankfurt, except maybe One, Four being not finished.


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^ Omniturm, Grand Tower, Marienturm, One Forty West, WinX and Senckenberg-Turm.

Buildings U/C are Four, ONE (as you mentioned), The Spin and Eden


----------



## KlausDiggy

Frankfurt trade fair district


P1010368 by Klaus Kühnast, auf Flickr


P1010383 by Klaus Kühnast, auf Flickr


P1010391 by Klaus Kühnast, auf Flickr


P1010387 by Klaus Kühnast, auf Flickr


P1010379 by Klaus Kühnast, auf Flickr


P1010402 by Klaus Kühnast, auf Flickr


P1010412 by Klaus Kühnast, auf Flickr


P1010425 by Klaus Kühnast, auf Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Frankfurt*


Frankfurt by Antoni Figueras, en Flickr

Frankfurt by Stefan Wagemann, en Flickr


----------



## mlody89

warsaw


----------



## willman87

*BENIDORM*

Poniente Beach








https://cdn.hotelbeds.com/giata/bigger/00/001335/001335a_hb_a_049.jpg









senderismo alicante


Levante Beach









laguiadelturista








https://q-xx.bstatic.com/images/hotel/max1024x768/292/292096865.jpg









https://www.hotelesbenidorm.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/07/benidorm-de-noche.jpg


----------



## Richie_B

Frankfurt city .. with the construction, the 4 new skyscrapers of the Frankfurt Four project
[email protected]


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Paris:*








Paris Skyline at Dusk by Rick Sunamoto, on Flickr


----------



## madmax1982

Paris, the view from the 1st floor of the Eiffel Tower









source :
Paris : « Madame Brasserie », on a goûté la cuisine de Thierry Marx au 1er étage de la tour Eiffel (20minutes.fr)


----------



## mlody89

willman87 said:


> *BENIDORM*
> 
> Poniente Beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://cdn.hotelbeds.com/giata/bigger/00/001335/001335a_hb_a_049.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> senderismo alicante
> 
> 
> Levante Beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laguiadelturista
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://q-xx.bstatic.com/images/hotel/max1024x768/292/292096865.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hotelesbenidorm.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/07/benidorm-de-noche.jpg











my photo


----------



## Bangroma-sky

ROTTERDAM








@KoenDeLange on twitter









Vbo.nl









by JVH010









Poster by u/superjochem









derotterdamweekendtours.nl


----------



## fadeout

↑


----------



## anubis1234

1. London
-
-
-
2. Paris
3. Warsaw
4. Frankfurt
-
-
-
5. Bratislava
6. Rotterdam
7. Milan
8. Madrid
9. Manchester
10. Vilnius


----------



## jackwis

anubis1234 said:


> 1. London
> -
> -
> -
> 2. Paris
> 3. Warsaw
> 4. Frankfurt
> -
> -
> -
> 5. Bratislava
> 6. Rotterdam
> 7. Milan
> 8. Madrid
> 9. Manchester
> 10. Vilnius


Crazy how quickly Bratislava came from being non-existent in such rankings to being somewhere in the TOP 10. I wouldn't really call it anywhere close to Rotterdam though. It's probably more like Vilnius or Madrid level.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*

Central London by Petr Maly, on Flickr









The City by Roger Montero on 500px.com


----------



## KlausDiggy

Leipzig

Leipzig...areal....good morning city... by udo soehngen, auf Flickr


----------



## KLEPETO

jackwis said:


> Crazy how quickly Bratislava came from being non-existent in such rankings to being somewhere in the TOP 10. I wouldn't really call it anywhere close to Rotterdam though. It's probably more like Vilnius or Madrid level.


I agree. It is still far from the top 5. But at the end of the top 10, with narrowed eyes.


----------



## Zaz965

I know Turin's skyline is small, but, at least, it has some skyline 😁 😁 
















TORINO | Grattacielo Regione Piemonte (Fuksas) | 209m...


Passato oggi dalle parti del grattacielo, la prima parte di via Nizza, di fianco all’ingresso del sottopasso Lingotto, è completamente asfaltata




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw by Grzegorz Jermołaj


----------



## geogregor

From the depths of south London, around Mayfield Lavender farm. It is some 20km in the straight line from here to the heart of City of London:


P1230598 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1230480 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Nine Elms cluster:

P1230478 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1230485 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1230492 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Wembley stadium is some 25 km away:

P1230487 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## paether

Moscow...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543707273008222209


----------



## JanVL

Warsaw by myself


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*

Off to Frankfurt... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Luxembourg:*

DJI_0498 by Laurent, on Flickr


----------



## The_Photographer

ancov said:


> By moscowoutskirts (холод бетонных стен)
> 
> View attachment 3475017
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475019
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475023
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475026
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475028
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475029
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475031


The more sticks I see the more Moscow start to look like Madrid but in a bigger scale. Moscow skyline look amazing only from one angle.
Here guess which city is which 
bp gas station store hours


----------



## Erlenberg

*LYON :








































































*
All photos were taken by me.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Warsaw:*








Warsaw golden hour by Paweł Piwowar on 500px.com


----------



## werner10

In the meantime in The Hague....








by @pppeter 











by @pppeter 











@MastarTNL on Twitter










by @Michiel











@MastarTNL on Twitter


----------



## 4miGO!!!

The_Photographer said:


> The more sticks I see the more Moscow start to look like Madrid but in a bigger scale. Moscow skyline look amazing only from one angle.
> Here guess which city is which
> bp gas station store hours


I was able to count six different angles, from which MIBC looks great. Are you sure that is the skyline, not your instant flashback after a glance at one of those posted?


----------



## Tyron

*Frankfurt








*

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/frankfurt/comments/v6r2lg

City development by nightvsn, auf Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

The Queen's House, Greenwich Park and London Panorama by Nigel Turner, on Flickr


----------



## Mr.D00p

Jason Hawkes on Twitter:


----------



## alan198711

werner10 said:


> In the meantime in The Hague....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by @pppeter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by @pppeter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @MastarTNL on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by @Michiel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @MastarTNL on Twitter


I love these three towers, white, red and gray


----------



## Redzio

1977 vs 2022 - Warsaw


----------



## 4miGO!!!

Redzio said:


> 1977 vs 2022 - Warsaw
> 
> View attachment 3480389
> 
> View attachment 3480391


Huge changes. But the pic from 2022 seems a bit odd, I can't find quite a few towers in the photo.


----------



## A Chicagoan

4miGO!!! said:


> Huge changes. But the pic from 2022 seems a bit odd, I can't find quite a few towers in the photo.


There's quite a large gap in the Warsaw skyline, buildings like Warsaw Spire, Warsaw Unit, etc. are beyond the right edge of the photo.


----------



## _DanielSky_*

Warsaw by Me😉


----------



## CotCat

Katowice
















source


















source


----------



## Davidinho

The_Photographer said:


> The more sticks I see the more Moscow start to look like Madrid but in a bigger scale. Moscow skyline look amazing only from one angle.
> Here guess which city is which
> bp gas station store hours


Rotate this 3d model, you will see the layout. The model is old. Some towers are missing, but it will give an insight. I think out of 360 degrees, 330 look quite good and those 30 degrees are bad when shot exactly from 1-2 km away (that's the only point when the towers standing in line cover each other... Also zoom in/zoom out to see that)


----------



## madmax1982

Lyon


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Paris:*

Courbevoie Puteaux... by jbi78, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Warsaw:*








Panorama of Warsaw by Magnus Casus Foto on 500px.com









Panorama of Warsaw by Magnus Casus Foto on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Frankfurt:*








Frankfurt at Night by Simon Steiner on 500px.com


----------



## fadeout

Warsaw








Piotr










K. Zaniewski


----------



## horquillas20

Bcn


----------



## Space Lover

*Prague, Czech Republic*








© transphoto.org


----------



## Bangroma-sky

Rotterdam



























posted by Michael


----------



## bboy80

London


----------



## geogregor

London:

P1240809 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240811 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240820 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240817 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Vauxhall:

P1240194 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240196 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## KLEPETO

Bratislava
My favorite high-rise "The Blue Lady". It is also the oldest in this company of buildings, from 1996.









__
http://instagr.am/p/CfrmG7dqhJm/


----------



## RokasLT




----------



## london lad

Jason Hawkes and his chopper again!!


----------



## IThomas

*Milano*









Luca Bisceglia








Alberto Fanelli








globetrottking









Alice Redaelli








Giuliana Antrilli








Andrea Cherchi​








Antonio Rossi Primerano








Salvatore Rizza​


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam








by @urbancapture on Twitter












by @Djm87 











by @urbancapture on Twitter











Skyline Rotterdam - Erasmusbrug-1-2 by Jacco van der Zwan on Flickr












by @StormjagersNL on Twitter


----------



## madmax1982

Paris La Défense

















source : Paris La Défense


----------



## Mr.D00p

Jason keeps on flying...guy must spend more time in the air than on the ground!


----------



## Richie_B

Frankfurt 😍
[email protected]


----------



## Tyu61

La Défense, very quickly by me


----------



## Basnix

Has anyone ever thought of placing some greenery/ planting some trees on or around that square?


----------



## goschio

Hamburg 



















Dronestagram by Oliver Krautscheid


----------



## Mr.D00p

Basnix said:


> Has anyone ever thought of placing some greenery/ planting some trees on or around that square?


Lol..its gonna take a whole lot more than a few trees to rescue it from the wind swept concrete wasteland vibe LD exudes..

LD can look good on the skyline, But get up close & personal?...not so much


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Which business district isn't a concrete jungle ? La Défense has the advantage of having a 30 ha fully pedestrian space. That's something rather unique and quite pleasant.

According to a study, more than 95% of people working and living there appreciate the district so it must not be that bad. I personally love walking there but I'm a skyscraper nerd so that doesn't really count.



Basnix said:


> Has anyone ever thought of placing some greenery/ planting some trees on or around that square?


The "Parvis" was designed to be monumental, and as such mineral. If you've ever been to La Défense, I think you would find inappropriate to add trees there, the wide open space and the large panorama on the numerous towers and the Grande Arche is truly impressive. Also it's regularly used for large events / exhibitions such as the christmas market.

















The adjacent spaces however are currently being revamped and a bit more greenery is being added to those places.


----------



## Union Man

Having been to La Défense twice and walked through its large open area (parvis) I did find it quite windswept. I really think trees and vegetation add so much to the built environment and don't diminish the wow factor of the buildings around them. They make an area more inviting and less windswept.

Because of net zero targets and the current/future trend of intertwining the urban fabric with the natural environment - ie the use of less carbon intensive materials and shared spaces with the natural envoriment - we'll see far more projects that add more greenery to urban environments.

I'm glad they're adding more vegetation around the area though. Comparing Canary Wharf and La Défense as they're both planned business districts. The former has a nice park in the middle of it, and this doesn't take away from the buildings around it - some old photos I took as an example below.




















The large dull and boring concrete area outside Canary Wharf underground station has planning for a new oasis next to the waterway, with a team led by the eden project in Cornwall. It shows how having lush vegetation plots within the urban built environment dramatically improves the area - see below for the plans


----------



## Mikiboz

View on Frankfurt from Castle Kronberg at the slopes of the Taunus mountains (for orientation: distance to ECB 16km, to Messeturm 13km), pics by me


----------



## Bangroma-sky

Rotterdam:


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Tbilisi:*








View on tbilisi by Irakli Gogorishvili on 500px.com


----------



## Σχτremμɱ

Moscow








by Anastasia Mazureva on 500px.com


----------



## geogregor

London:

P1250118 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250122 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250147 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## ancov

By moscowoutskirt:


----------



## 4miGO!!!

Σχτremμɱ said:


> Moscow
> View attachment 3521919
> 
> by Anastasia Mazureva on 500px.com


That is one gorgeous shot. IMO, MIBC is jumping into the greatest skylines global list hands down. Considered the cluster seemed "a few sticks in the clear field" just a year or two ago, the change has happened in the blink of an eye.

Will add a few more pics. MIBC is surely the core, but not the only scrapers around.


















moscowoutskirts said:


> 08.07
> View attachment 3475178





moscowoutskirts said:


> 14.07
> View attachment 3521522


----------



## Richie_B

Frankfurt ❤
[email protected]


----------



## hkskyline

*Frankfurt*

Iron & Sun by Jörg Schäfer, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

4miGO!!! said:


> That is one gorgeous shot. IMO, MIBC is jumping into the greatest skylines global list hands down.


Agreed, Moscow is not only my favorite European skyline but also one of the best in the world in my opinion. I don't think anywhere has a higher supertall concentration than MIBC.


----------



## Mikiboz

addendum FFM (by me)


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw
























PiotrWysocki
























miasto warszawa /fb


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

13 July 2022. Celebrity Silhouette on the River Mersey at Liverpool seen from Birkenhead by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr


----------



## 4miGO!!!




----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

1. Moscow 8.8
2. London 8.3
3. Frankfurt 8.1
4. Warsaw 7.9
5. Paris 7.8
6. Milan 7.3
7. Rotterdam 7.2
8. Istanbul 7.0
9. Madrid 6.8
10. The Hague 6.7
11. Manchester 6.7
12. Barcelona 6.3
13. Vienna 6.3
14. St. Petersburg 6.1
15. Lyon 6.1
16. Amsterdam 6.1
17. Baku 6.1
18. Benidorm 6.0
19. Vilnius 6.0
20. Batumi 5.9
21. Bratislava 5.8
22. Liverpool 5.8
23. Yekaterinburg 5.8
24. Berlin 5.8
25. Birmingham 5.7
26. Cologne 5.7
27. Brussels 5.7
28. Oslo 5.7
29. Prague 5.6
30. Utrecht 5.6
31. Sofia 5.4
32. Malmö 5.4
33. Kyiv 5.3
34. Leeds 5.3
35. Naples 5.2
36. Belgrade 5.2
37. Tallinn 5.2
38. Basel 5.2
39. Sarajevo 5.2
40. Lille 5.2
41. Stockholm 5.1
42. Luxemburg City 5.1
43. Zurich 5.1
44. Bucarest 5.0
44. Gothenburg 5.0
46. Hamburg 5.0
47. Eindhoven 5.0
48. Zagreb 5.0
49. Brescia 4.9
50. Monte-Carlo 4.9


----------



## Darryl

^^What do those numbers to the right of each city represent?


----------



## hipi(sk)

Bratislava 2 videos that are recommended to see - tried hard but no success with sharing instagram videos otherwise that that.
+2 screenshots from same authors









Z DRONU on Instagram: "⛈Milujeme búrky, obzvlášť v tomto teplom počasí🌞 #hyperlapse #zdronu #oldtown #bratislava_ #slovakia #yimba #skypark #djimavic"


Z DRONU shared a post on Instagram: "⛈Milujeme búrky, obzvlášť v tomto teplom počasí🌞 #hyperlapse #zdronu #oldtown #bratislava_ #slovakia #yimba #skypark #djimavic". Follow their account to see 671 posts.




www.instagram.com





📸 metthouse movie on Instagram: "#metthouse_movie"





















src:









Z DRONU (@zdronu) • Instagram photos and videos


13K Followers, 485 Following, 646 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Z DRONU (@zdronu)




www.instagram.com












📸 metthouse movie (@metthouse_movie) • Instagram photos and videos


12K Followers, 299 Following, 766 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 📸 metthouse movie (@metthouse_movie)




www.instagram.com


----------



## werner10

Slices of Eindhoven - a medium sized university city in between Germany, The Netherlands and Belgium. It is relatively active in terms of high rise development lately. Hence we will see probably more of this town over here in the next few years...








Source











@Leonardo M. Gaz / Source










IMG_0088 by Momo1435, on Flickr











Source


----------



## jackwis

Sevastopol, Ukraine
#sevastopol #севастополь by Andrey Velichko, on Flickr


----------



## Cartagenero 15

Mikiboz said:


> View on Frankfurt from Castle Kronberg at the slopes of the Taunus mountains (for orientation: distance to ECB 16km, to Messeturm 13km), pics by me
> 
> View attachment 3520995
> 
> View attachment 3520994


Look like a comun USA City skyline, nothing special


----------



## Cartagenero 15

Σχτremμɱ said:


> Moscow
> View attachment 3521919
> 
> by Anastasia Mazureva on 500px.com


----------



## Mikiboz

Cartagenero 15 said:


> Look like a comun USA City skyline, nothing special


Might be but all the add ons beat every American city by a million . It’s the combination of skyscrapers, medieval, renaissance, baroque, classicism styles, plus real city centers with huge pedestrian zones. American cities don’t come even close but what would you know, guess you never visited any of those European places.

So whats your point coming in here and bitching around?


----------



## hkskyline

*Vilnius*

Office in Gediminas avenue by Vygintas Račinskas, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London *










Source : Twitter @ jasonhawkesphot


----------



## Blingchampion

Aarhus, Denmark's second city.
Source Vores by Aarhus | Facebook


----------



## Cartagenero 15

Mikiboz said:


> Might be but all the add ons beat every American city by a million . It’s the combination of skyscrapers, medieval, renaissance, baroque, classicism styles, plus real city centers with huge pedestrian zones. American cities don’t come even close but what would you know, guess you never visited any of those European places.
> 
> So whats your point coming in here and bitching around?


We are talking about skylines right?

Because I'm only talking about the skyline, so calm down

*Best Modern European Skylines**


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Vienna:*








Vienna Skyline, 22. district by Heinz-Peter Machac on 500px.com


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Paris*

















The Two Towers (starring Tour Montparnasse as Orthanc, Tour Eiffel as Barad-dûr and Sacré-Cœur as Minas Tirith)
















Arthur Weidmann​


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Darryl said:


> ^^What do those numbers to the right of each city represent?


Just my personal rating for each skyline based on height, design and the composition of buildings


----------



## madmax1982

Paris La Défense









































source :








Tour Hekla on LinkedIn: #album #défense2000 #photography #photooftheday #art #style #urban #city…


#ALBUM 1️⃣/ 3️⃣ - La Tour Hekla dans son environnement ! ☀️ Lumières, reflets et hauteurs inspirent l'oeil aiguisé de Thomas Francius (n’hésitez pas à le…




www.linkedin.com


----------



## anubis1234

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> Just my personal rating for each skyline based on height, design and the composition of buildings


3 different factors to get one city rating? then we want an excel with all this data, interesting


----------



## Mikiboz

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> 1. Moscow 8.8
> 2. London 8.3
> 3. Frankfurt 8.1
> 4. Warsaw 7.9
> 5. Paris 7.8
> 6. Milan 7.3
> 7. Rotterdam 7.2
> 8. Istanbul 7.0
> 9. Madrid 6.8
> 10. The Hague 6.7
> 11. Manchester 6.7
> 12. Barcelona 6.3
> 13. Vienna 6.3
> 14. St. Petersburg 6.1
> 15. Lyon 6.1
> 16. Amsterdam 6.1
> 17. Baku 6.1
> 18. Benidorm 6.0
> 19. Vilnius 6.0
> 20. Batumi 5.9
> 21. Bratislava 5.8
> 22. Liverpool 5.8
> 23. Yekaterinburg 5.8
> 24. Berlin 5.8
> 25. Birmingham 5.7
> 26. Cologne 5.7
> 27. Brussels 5.7
> 28. Oslo 5.7
> 29. Prague 5.6
> 30. Utrecht 5.6
> 31. Sofia 5.4
> 32. Malmö 5.4
> 33. Kyiv 5.3
> 34. Leeds 5.3
> 35. Naples 5.2
> 36. Belgrade 5.2
> 37. Tallinn 5.2
> 38. Basel 5.2
> 39. Sarajevo 5.2
> 40. Lille 5.2
> 41. Stockholm 5.1
> 42. Luxemburg City 5.1
> 43. Zurich 5.1
> 44. Bucarest 5.0
> 44. Gothenburg 5.0
> 46. Hamburg 5.0
> 47. Eindhoven 5.0
> 48. Zagreb 5.0
> 49. Brescia 4.9
> 50. Monte-Carlo 4.9


Quite agreeable list, though for me London is closer to Moscow than to the rest of the pack (maybe 8.5 for me).

The following three Frankfurt, Paris, Warsaw are indeed very close to each other and relatively short-term developments play a huge role. For example without the finished developments of the last 5 years in FFM (Omni, One, Grand etc) Warsaw would have overtaken it IMO.

It’s all close . And that’s a good thing.


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw






























red dots are the construction of skyscrapers


----------



## Richie_B

Frankfurt 
[email protected]


----------



## Sponsor

Poznań little skyline


----------



## mileymc1

My current top 10 would be:

1. London
2. Paris
3. Frankfurt
4. Warsaw
5. Milan
6. Rotterdam
7. Manchester
8. Istanbul
9. Madrid
10. The Hague

Didn't think there was any point including Russian cities on the "Best modern European skyline". The Russian government clearly isn't apart of modern Europe, so why bother.


----------



## fadeout

Warsaw








below, two twin towers under construction
By Krzysiek Zaniewski


----------



## Fio241

Москва
*















*









by Fio241


----------



## hkskyline

*Warsaw*

Skyline Warsaw river by Diego Molero, on Flickr

Skyline Warsaw river by Diego Molero, on Flickr


----------



## Space Lover

*Dnipro City, Ukraine*








Source









Photo by Valery Kravchenko


----------



## anubis1234

mileymc1 said:


> Didn't think there was any point including Russian cities on the "Best modern European skyline". The Russian government clearly isn't apart of modern Europe, so why bother.


They are more asian than european geographically, mentally and culturally. Same as Turkey, they should not be allowed here, there are asia-related threads.


----------



## Blingchampion

anubis1234 said:


> They are more asian than european geographically, mentally and culturally. Same as Turkey, they should not be allowed here, there are asia-related threads.


With all due respect, that is nonsense! Russia is a European country! 40% of Europe's area are located in Russia! I am not russian, but danish... but please end this talk about Russia. Read the rules for this thread. Tired of this infantile negative talk on this thread!!! Stop this talk and share pictures of skylines please!!!


----------



## hkskyline

This isn't the place to debate whether Russian cities belong to the European or Asian thread. We've made the conscious decision to classify it this way and won't revisit that decision.


----------



## hkskyline

*London*


----------



## PiotrWysocki

Warsaw by me


----------



## Mikiboz

Frankfurt Skyline from Western direction, behind track field and central rail station (pics by me).


----------



## New Défense

*France, Marseille : *
_*Euroméditerranée District *_

Tour CMA-CGM - 147m
Tour La Marseillaise - 136m
Tour Mirabeau - Under Construction 85m
























and soon H99 tower (99m) ...
















@AkarrSarren @Grizzly13


----------



## Altin vrella

Prishtina city💙🇽🇰


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*

The Square Mile … by Marc Barrot, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Linz:*








Linz an der Donau by Gregor Wahlmüller on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Gothenburg:*








Fireworks 3 by Lisa Olaisson on 500px.com


----------



## Fio241

Москва








by Fio241


----------



## Dober_86

anubis1234 said:


> They are more asian than european geographically, mentally and culturally. Same as Turkey, they should not be allowed here, there are asia-related threads.


Gosh... Some of you guys been bítching along these lines for a decade here in these threads, aren't no one tired of doing it over and over again? Besides, this repetitiveness adds zero value to the tread, you're only being inflammatory.


----------



## Mikiboz

anubis1234 said:


> They are more asian than european geographically, mentally and culturally. Same as Turkey, they should not be allowed here, there are asia-related threads.


By any standard academic definition, everything West of the Urals is geographically considered part of the European continent.

Furthermore your first sentence has a strong racist undertone and just oozes jingoism, stereotypes and xenophobia (and it’s obviously nonsense). There is no „Asian“ mentality and there ain’t no „European“ mentality. And let’s not even go into the „culture“ part. As if Asia (or Europe for that matter) can be defined by „one“ culture. Makes no sense.




mileymc1 said:


> My current top 10 would be:
> 
> 1. London
> 2. Paris
> 3. Frankfurt
> 4. Warsaw
> 5. Milan
> 6. Rotterdam
> 7. Manchester
> 8. Istanbul
> 9. Madrid
> 10. The Hague
> 
> Didn't think there was any point including Russian cities on the "Best modern European skyline". The Russian government clearly isn't apart of modern Europe, so why bother.


Coming from someone from the UK (if you are British) that’s quite rich, after bashing the EU for decades, after Brexit and after invading and destroying Iraq and Libya with hundred thousands of dead civilians, not to forget that the UK has been one of the main weapons supplier of Saudi Arabia‘s genocidal war against Jemen with according to UN at least 300.000 starved to death children so far thx to Saudi hunger blockade.Before going all in sanctimonious and self-righteous I highly recommend some introspection and self-reflection.

Conclusion:
This is an infrastructure thread, specifically for Skylines. Please let’s focus on that
and leave politics out. Thanks.


----------



## Mikiboz

Two pics taken by „Mainolo“ from the DAF. Frankfurt Skyline from the direction of the new (and still under construction) Europa-Allee.


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester








*


----------



## Eric Offereins

Rotterdam, taken from Zalmhaven:


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam








Rotterdam skyscrapers 2022 by Jeromeo, on Flickr












@Studio Hoge Heren












@urbancapture on Twitter












@jorrocooper on Twitter


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Warsaw:*

Warszawa głowna osobowa by Dariusz Budyta, on Flickr


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

anubis1234 said:


> 3 different factors to get one city rating? then we want an excel with all this data, interesting


Haha that will get quite the hard task as I have no more data myself. Just some quick subjective thoughts.
Thanks though!


----------



## mileymc1

Mikiboz said:


> Coming from someone from the UK (if you are British) that’s quite rich, after bashing the EU for decades, after Brexit and after invading and destroying Iraq and Libya with hundred thousands of dead civilians, not to forget that the UK has been one of the main weapons supplier of Saudi Arabia‘s genocidal war against Jemen with according to UN at least 300.000 starved to death children so far thx to Saudi hunger blockade.Before going all in sanctimonious and self-righteous I highly recommend some introspection and self-reflection.


Born in Germany, raised in Germany & The Netherlands, Irish citizenship, live between England and France. I couldn't class myself anymore European. As mentioned, I didn't say the Russian people. I said the Russian Government. I'm more than entitled not to include the country in my personal list. Thanks for the history lesson though. Back to topic...


----------



## hkskyline

*Rotterdam*

Good Morning Angels, Rotterdam, 20220724 by Gilbert Sopakuwa, on Flickr


----------



## Erlenberg

*Lyon : *


----------



## RokasLT

*Vilnius







*
Source


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*








Walkie talkie and co. by vismajeure on 500px.com


----------



## IThomas

*Milano*










Andrea Cherchi









Antonio Rossi Primerano ​








Andrea Cherchi​


----------



## Union Man

4miGO!!! said:


>


Considering it's a new business district and blank canvas to start from; the public realm and cityscape around the towers is pretty awful and quite oppressive. Surely if this is meant to be the new flagship of Moscow, they could have spared more money on the buildings ground level interaction with the streets?

Or is the only importance for the MIBC to have the tallest skyscrapers and nothing else.


----------



## 4miGO!!!

Union Man said:


> Considering it's a new business district and blank canvas to start from; the public realm and cityscape around the towers is pretty awful and quite oppressive. Surely if this is meant to be the new flagship of Moscow, they could have spared more money on the buildings ground level interaction with the streets?
> 
> Or is the only importance for the MIBC to have the tallest skyscrapers and nothing else.


I was going to reply seriously, but after having read the last sentence decided not to.


----------



## ancov

Moscow❤❤ by kirgam.


----------



## Défensien

La Défense:


----------



## Fiorekolej

Rotterdam on my photos from one week ago.
















































































Pictures from above coming soon.


----------



## 4miGO!!!

Mods, sorry for that mess. There is always a line one can't keep holding their breath beyond and ignore the insanity.

Coming back into the topic. I wonder if it is the weather or the architecture and nature solely, but I love the pics of Rotterdam above. That bridge complimented by the highrises makes me feel at resort. Together with that, the city looks pretty serious and North American from some angles. Considering we are all into scrapers in here, that is not at all a bad comparison.

No supertalls, unfortunately. But do all North American clusters have supertalls? Surely not.

What makes me interested here is that till a certain moment many on this forum insisted Europe didn't need skyscrapers and deserved a better way of development. But what's clear now is that Europe is rapidly shortening the gap. Does that mean a paradigm shift in Europe's way of development, or did it gain the potential just recently and so hadn't had resources to build high?


----------



## hkskyline

I thought European cities have done a much better job mixing modern skyscrapers into their historic city centres. Of course, some countries had a blank slate to start and have built some impressive skylines, whereas North American cities built skyscrapers and highways that made livability a lot worse.

Europe does need skyscrapers (maybe not Geneva or Zurich). It's all about integrating them into the urban fabric and respecting their history.


----------



## vallzo

Personally I prefer NA skylines, but I much prefer to live in a European city with many options to transport whether it's walking, biking, public transport or car. With stores, restaurants, businesses within walking distance but also many options to reach other parts of the city. I can't even imagine having to call a friend or Uber every time I'm going out for a drink. Some of my best memories happened while travelling home from a bar.


----------



## KlausDiggy

Frankfurt

Skyline Frankfurt Panorama - Deutschherrnbrückee by Frawolf77, auf Flickr


View from the Goetheturm V2.0 by Roland Schirmer, auf Flickr

Skyline seen from Goetheturm, Frankfurt, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, auf Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Istanbul:*








Untitled by saeid faramarz on 500px.com


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw
Screen shot Poland on air/youtube
























Screen shot No limit videos


----------



## AJIekc

Σχτremμɱ said:


> Moscow
> View attachment 3521919
> 
> by Anastasia Mazureva on 500px.com


best skyline №1!!!


----------



## Wade Lyonson

4miGO!!! said:


> Mods, sorry for that mess. There is always a line one can't keep holding their breath beyond and ignore the insanity.
> 
> Coming back into the topic. I wonder if it is the weather or the architecture and nature solely, but I love the pics of Rotterdam above. That bridge complimented by the highrises makes me feel at resort. Together with that, the city looks pretty serious and North American from some angles. Considering we are all into scrapers in here, that is not at all a bad comparison.
> 
> No supertalls, unfortunately. But do all North American clusters have supertalls? Surely not.
> 
> What makes me interested here is that till a certain moment many on this forum insisted Europe didn't need skyscrapers and deserved a better way of development. But what's clear now is that Europe is rapidly shortening the gap. Does that mean a paradigm shift in Europe's way of development, or did it gain the potential just recently and so hadn't had resources to build high?


I think that europe did not build skyscrapers for a long time for cultural reasons and also because the populations were opposed for various reasons, in particular neighborhood.
There is also a conservative European architectural vision "museum cities" and the idea that the United States is a young nation without an architectural past, skyscrapers were born in the United States and out of pretension and arrogance Europeans considered their monuments and buildings superior , reflecting a negative image of skyscrapers in Europe.
Now in France the elected ecologists perceive skyscrapers as the physical representation of capitalism, they oppose it on principle by embracing a dogma.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Kyiv:*

Kyiv by Kevin BIETRY `ღ´ ✈, on Flickr


Kyiv by Kevin BIETRY `ღ´ ✈, on Flickr









Evening in Kyiv by Alex Huchok on 500px.com


----------



## Ancient skyscraper

*Vilnius* 🇱🇹


























Taken from a Lithuanian forum.


----------



## The_Photographer

Wow I love it 


Ancient skyscraper said:


> *Vilnius* 🇱🇹
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken from a Lithuanian forum.


Wow I love it !


----------



## The_Photographer

Tyron said:


> *Frankfurt*
> 
> View attachment 3566075
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DocSaintX
> 
> 
> Explore DocSaintX’s 5,673 photos on Flickr!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flickr.com



I have to say very comparable angle to Warsaw. Still I would say Frankfurt is ahead especially with the current new towers being build.


----------



## anubis1234

The_Photographer said:


> I have to say very comparable angle to Warsaw. Still I would say Frankfurt is ahead especially with the last new towers being build.


Warsaw undisputedly win here


----------



## SASH

anubis1234 said:


> Warsaw undisputedly win here


Using a zoom lens, as in this case, the Warsaw skyline looks more compact/denser from this point than it actually is.
In addition, the variety of buildings in Frankfurt is many times more diverse than Warsaw.


----------



## morneau54

SASH said:


> In addition, the variety of buildings in Frankfurt is many times more diverse than Warsaw.


This isn't necessarily a good or bad thing. I personally like mostly glass skylines like London, Paris, Warsaw or Moscow much more than diversity of Frankfurt or Rotterdam. It comes down to personal preference here. Palace of Culture on the other hand adds a bit of variety and uniqueness, if one likes it


----------



## SASH

morneau54 said:


> It comes down to personal preference here.


100%



morneau54 said:


> Palace of Culture on the other hand adds a bit of variety and uniqueness, *if one likes it*


I Love it


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Frankfurt:*








Frankfurt: Skyline view from Frankfurt Cathedral by Winfried Kastner on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Stockholm:*








low angle view of buildings against clear blue sky by Niklas Storm on 500px.com


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## Fiorekolej

Not the highest in our continent, but really nice.
Oslo skyline it's like a Norwegian woman dressed in her traditional bunad - modest, but very elegant.
Here some of my pictures from the summer 2021.


----------



## Pitchoune

Brussels


----------



## Pitchoune

same source


----------



## anubis1234

Pitchoune said:


> Brussels
> View attachment 3578618
> View attachment 3578622
> View attachment 3578624


I haven't seen Brussels skyline from this perspective before, looks like mini Paris


----------



## Pitchoune

anubis1234 said:


> I haven't seen Brussels skyline from this perspective before, looks like mini Paris


That perspective makes the skyline (most of it) quite packed and it is seen from a lower part of the city so the buildings can be seen in their full height. Still the annoying thing is that most of the buildings you can see and most of Brussels high buildings are ~100m high.


----------



## KLEPETO

Pitchoune said:


> That perspective makes the skyline (most of it) quite packed and it is seen from a lower part of the city so the buildings can be seen in their full height. Still the annoying thing is that most of the buildings you can see and most of Brussels high buildings are ~100m high.


Unfortunately, even Bratislava is struggling with such a 100m wall in one mass.


----------



## KlausDiggy

Bratislava has formed a skyline only in recent times. Be proud of it and give the city a little time to develop.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Paris La Défense







*
© Alexis Toureau​


----------



## Ancient skyscraper

Has anyone been or spent time in La Defence (e.g. worked there)? How is it in person?

How true is the statement that La Defence is soulless 24/7 and completely dead outside office hours?


----------



## morneau54

Ancient skyscraper said:


> Has anyone been or spent time in La Defence (e.g. worked there)? How is it in person?
> 
> How true is the statement that La Defence is soulless 24/7 and completely dead outside office hours?


I had lived (and worked) there for around a year. It is kinda true, in the evening or at night La Défense feels completely desolate. Even during the day, there are very few things to do (maybe a huge shopping mall, La Grande Arche) and it's mostly business-oriented + apart from the skyscrapers it's not a particularly nice area, there are certainly much better places to be in Paris.


----------



## Ancient skyscraper

One day, Gothenburg will join this thread. But not yet, not today.


























Regarding first & second pictures, cred @JonasEngberg for sharing them here on Skyscrapercity (in other threads).


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Warsaw:*








By Drone in Warsaw


----------



## Abendrot

*Vienna*








Source


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*

London Skyline by Amy Sparwasser, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Moscow:*








view of skyscrapers against sky at night by Леонид Каравайкин on 500px.com


----------



## BenjaminBern

Zürich


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Düsseldorf:*








Düsseldorf Skyline by Stefano Gallo on 500px.com


----------



## Daniiif

*Benidorm*


































https://twitter.com/visitbenidorm


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

morneau54 said:


> I had lived (and worked) there for around a year. It is kinda true, in the evening or at night La Défense feels completely desolate. Even during the day, there are very few things to do (maybe a huge shopping mall, La Grande Arche) and it's mostly business-oriented + apart from the skyscrapers it's not a particularly nice area, there are certainly much better places to be in Paris.


I think we had this discussion here already but it is partly true and partly wrong. It also depends on which period you are referring to because there has been a lot of changes recently with several restaurants that opened and brought a bit of life in certain areas. In general, the two main places in the district, which are the eastern side of the Esplanade and the parvis (basically around the two stations) are quite busy, even at night. Even though there aren't many places of interest apart from Les Quatre Temps shopping mall (which still attracted 40M visitors per year before Covid, almost as much as Les Halles, so it's far from being insignificant), a lot of people come here simply to hang out, sit on the stairs of the Grande Arche, etc. There are also a lot of tourists, around 8M per year.

If you walk away from those places however and go in the areas around the boulevard Circulaire, it is indeed completely deserted, whether it's day or night. New projects now almost systematically includes shops and/or restaurants, several new cultural places are planned (a new museum is opening this October) so it will get better eventually but it will take some time. 

In any case, I would still recommend to go there if you like architecture or simply enjoy discovering new places because it is quite unlike any other business district and the fact that's it's fully pedestrian is very enjoyable.


----------



## Space Lover

*Warsaw, Poland*
















Pics by Arthur Lahoda


----------



## RokasLT

Klaipėda










































Klaipėda from above







www.efoto.lt


----------



## RokasLT

Pitchoune said:


> Brussels
> View attachment 3578618


Probably the best angle for the Brussels skyline.


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Basel:*








Cranes and towers by Lukas Aebi on 500px.com


----------



## Sponsor

Bratislava (photo by Miroslav Ftáček)


----------



## Sponsor

Katowice


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Batumi:*








Batumi panoramic view. Georgia. by Dariusz Nowicki on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Benidorm:*








Benidorm by Frederik Callies on 500px.com


----------



## qba_01

Panorama of Warsaw, great visibility, ideal boat  (photos by myself)


----------



## dj4life

Gradually improving! Skyline of *Gothenburg, Sweden*









CG by Jonas Engberg, on Flickr


----------



## UPR20

Warsaw


----------



## SASH

Colourfull Rotterdam city centre

Aerial View of the Rotterdam City Skyline by Kyle Kroeger, on Flickr


----------



## KLEPETO

SASH said:


> Colourfull Rotterdam city centre
> 
> Aerial View of the Rotterdam City Skyline by Kyle Kroeger, on Flickr


What is the city in the background?


----------



## Sponsor

KLEPETO said:


> What is the city in the background?


Den Haag


----------



## BenjaminBern

Basel


----------



## @Life

KLEPETO said:


> What is the city in the background?


The Hague

DSC04378 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr

DSC04325 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminBern

the Hague has some of the loveliest well balanced highrise designs imo


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Katowice:*








DSC by Oleksii Pyrogov on 500px.com









DSC by Oleksii Pyrogov on 500px.com


----------



## hipi(sk)

BenjaminBern said:


> the Hague has some of the loveliest well balanced highrise designs imo


whole city is really good mixture of modern and old, tall and low, mass transit on ground and above level - thru buildings....no city in Europe like Hague.



Bratislava:









src: 📸 metthouse movie (@metthouse_movie) • Instagram photos and videos









View from Skypark - three oval buildings:








src: Bratislava v hľadáčiku | Facebook


----------



## Sponsor

Warszawa


----------



## Mr.D00p

The City of London in the background & The new 'Toy-Town architecture district' in the foreground..by Jason Hawkes.










To be fair on Toy-Town, it is developing into a very nice urban realm, at street level.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Frankfurt:*

Frankfurt Skyline August 2022 by Michael Bergdoll, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Izmir:*








İzmir / Türkiye by İnstagram: @halit_dokuzoguz on 500px.com


----------



## Sponsor

Warsaw from distance (source)


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Rijeka, Croatia:*








High buildings of Rijeka by Gábor Mester on 500px.com









High buildings of Rijeka #2 by Gábor Mester on 500px.com


----------



## Fiorekolej

The Hague seen from the Euromast tower in Rotterdam.
My photos from july 16, 2022.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Paris La Défense*








Arthur Weidmann​


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Krasnoyarsk:*








Night at the river by Vadim Serebrenikov on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*








Modern London. 2022 by Andrei Shpak on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Warsaw:*

Warsaw cityscape by Jake, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Stockholm:*








close-up of crystal ball against cityscape during sunset by Niklas Storm on 500px.com









high angle view of buildings in city against sky by Niklas Storm on 500px.com









view of buildings in city against cloudy sky by Niklas Storm on 500px.com









view of bridge over river against cloudy sky by Niklas Storm on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Kyiv:*








Lights of the night city! by Alex Huchok on 500px.com









obolon sky by Alex Huchok on 500px.com









Свято-Покровський cобор УПЦ by Alex Huchok on 500px.com









River Stone by Alex Huchok on 500px.com









Nighttime Kyiv by Alex Huchok on 500px.com


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw
2001








2022








by andreifiber








































by xywa


----------



## Darryl

A Chicagoan said:


> *Stockholm:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> high angle view of buildings in city against sky by Niklas Storm on 500px.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> view of buildings in city against cloudy sky by Niklas Storm on 500px.com


Eww. It's a shame such a lovely city would mar its skyline with those two ugly things.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Frankfurt:*








L1000012 4 by Boris Fischer, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*

Skyline by Joerg501, on Flickr


Vauxhall | Changing skyline by James Beard, on Flickr









River taxis by vismajeure on 500px.com


----------



## IThomas

*MILAN*(H)*O*(T)








source








source









source









source








source​


----------



## Mr.D00p

Nice views of London from the flying man himself, Jason Hawkes on Twitter:


----------



## geogregor

https://twitter.com/MrTimDunn


----------



## LtBk

Darryl said:


> Eww. It's a shame such a lovely city would mar its skyline with those two ugly things.


Stockholm, and Sweden in general has the ugliest modern buildings based on pictures I seen online.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Leeds:*

_DSC6057-3 by Bob Peters, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

*GENOVA*









Andrea Facco









Andrea Facco









Andrea Facco








Andrea Facco








Andrea Facco​


----------



## A Chicagoan

One more of Genoa








Genova Sampierdarena. by Francesco Radosta on 500px.com


----------



## Zaz965

Vladivostok
















Мосты в России


Это печально, что так и не исправили проблему. А ведь планировали решить, дешево, просто, раз и навсегда - добавив включаемый при необходимости обогрев.




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Zaz965

A Chicagoan said:


> Agreed, Moscow is not only my favorite European skyline but also one of the best in the world in my opinion. I don't think anywhere has a higher supertall concentration than MIBC.


I prefer spread out supertalls surrounded with residential highrises with shopping mall and subway station nearby in the citiy instead of many supertalls at just one region


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

London by Mohamed Haykal, on Flickr


----------



## KLEPETO

Zaz965 said:


> Vladivostok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Мосты в России
> 
> 
> Это печально, что так и не исправили проблему. А ведь планировали решить, дешево, просто, раз и навсегда - добавив включаемый при необходимости обогрев.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com


You didn't hit the right part of the world.


----------



## Tyron

*Frankfurt*

Frankfurt am Main by Thomas M, auf Flickr

Frankfurt am Main by Thomas M, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

LtBk said:


> Stockholm, and Sweden in general has the ugliest modern buildings based on pictures I seen online.


This one is beautiful!


dj4life said:


> Ögongodis (?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source


----------



## _DanielSky_*

WARSAW Skyline live camera on YouTube
link: (1) Warszawa na żywo / Warsaw live / Warsaw Livestream – transmisja na żywo - YouTube 
link to the channel: (1) Warsaw Livestream - YouTube


----------



## Mr.D00p

Voineinfo said:


> Paris is actually larger than London, as per the uniform definition of metro areas used by OECD and Eurostat. The Paris metro area had 13.1 million inhabitants in 2019, compared to just 12.2 million for the London metro area.


Lol..even if that were true, which it isn't.

..Anyone can use highly selective statistics to make it fit their narrative, helped by the French authorities extending the official boundaries of Paris, every time they're feeling insecure about London's expansion & success.

And yes, i have seen your poisonous, dripping with jealously posts against London in the French section of this forum where you think posting solely in French means no one will notice.

So I know what you're all about, when it comes to London & Paris.

..but even if it were true, London still leaves Paris in the dust when it comes to Skyscraper & large scale urban regeneration construction.

So why not do everyone a favour and keep your crap out of this thread.

In the mean time, nice flyover from Jason Hawkes:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559559326645231616


----------



## Tyu61




----------



## jackwis

Like someone said before, non-EU countries mentioned above (apart from the UK) are dictatorships (Turkey, Russia, Azerbaijan) with huge social contrasts where skyscrapers are mostly built as a status symbol not as a real need and demand, where getting approval for tall building is a corrupted process and laws of others (e.g inhabitants of nearby buildings) are not respected. Imagine China which also has more skyscrapers than the US, and this means nothing. The EU (+UK, Switzerland, Norway) is and will be the leader in all other statistics. And in that case I strongly prefer our "European" skylines.


----------



## 4miGO!!!

jackwis said:


> Like someone said before, non-EU countries mentioned above (apart from the UK) are dictatorships (Turkey, Russia, Azerbaijan) with huge social contrasts where skyscrapers are mostly built as a status symbol not as a real need and demand, where getting approval for tall building is a corrupted process and laws of others (e.g inhabitants of nearby buildings) are not respected. Imagine China which also has more skyscrapers than the US, and this means nothing. The EU (+UK, Switzerland, Norway) is and will be the leader in all other statistics. And in that case I strongly prefer our "European" skylines.


So pathetic. You can't live a day without posting those tabloid headers?


----------



## Voineinfo

Mr.D00p said:


> Lol..even if that were true, which it isn't.


And yet, facts are facts.

Paris is ahead of London both in terms of population and GDP:


https://stats.oecd.org/Index.aspx?DataSetCode=CITIES#



OECD is not a French administration by the way, it's an international organization.


----------



## TofuCity

Voineinfo said:


> And yet, facts are facts.
> 
> Paris is ahead of London both in terms of population and GDP:
> 
> 
> https://stats.oecd.org/Index.aspx?DataSetCode=CITIES#
> 
> 
> 
> OECD is not a French administration by the way, it's an international organization.


That's funny, London beats Paris in all areas of city size; city proper, urban area and metro area.









List of largest cities - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Facts are facts, it's common knowledge London is larger than Paris.


----------



## Voineinfo

Wikipedia vs a reputed international organization that has developed a unified definition for metropolitan areas in partnership with Eurostat. Which should we believe more... 🤭 









Metropolitan areas in the world - OECD


Metropolitan areas in the world




www.oecd.org


----------



## Mr.D00p

TofuCity said:


> That's funny, London beats Paris in all areas of city size; city proper, urban area and metro area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of largest cities - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facts are facts, it's common knowledge London is larger than Paris.


Don't engage with him. Everywhere 'Brisavoine' posts on this forum, its with only one thing in mind, spreading his jingoistic, nationalistic French poison.

It's why he has been banned numerous times from this forum before, but as with all trolls, they crave the attention, and just have to keep coming back.


----------



## ElViejoReino

Bored discussion,, London and Paris are totally at same level.


----------



## maykies

Mr.D00p said:


> Lol..even if that were true, which it isn't.
> 
> ..Anyone can use highly selective statistics to make it fit their narrative, helped by the French authorities extending the official boundaries of Paris, every time they're feeling insecure about London's expansion & success.
> 
> And yes, i have seen your poisonous, dripping with jealously posts against London in the French section of this forum where you think posting solely in French means no one will notice.
> 
> So I know what you're all about, when it comes to London & Paris.
> 
> ..but even if it were true, London still leaves Paris in the dust when it comes to Skyscraper & large scale urban regeneration construction.
> 
> So why not do everyone a favour and keep your crap out of this thread.
> 
> In the mean time, nice flyover from Jason Hawkes:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559559326645231616


Omg 😆 take a deep breath and cure ur ridiculous paranoia I’m curious where have u seen the bad french talked about London? Give me the thread.


----------



## Edmos

Bratislava
















Source


----------



## Laurensvdv

Can someone tell me how many fortune 500 companies Moscow and Istanbul have? I keep forgetting.


----------



## Laurensvdv

TofuCity said:


> That's funny, London beats Paris in all areas of city size; city proper, urban area and metro area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of largest cities - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facts are facts, it's common knowledge London is larger than Paris.


Not to discredit your comment but at least use a proper source. Wikipedia is incredibly unreliable for things like this.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Glasgow:*








Glasgow from Afar by Espedair Photography on 500px.com









Glasgow East Industrial by Espedair Photography on 500px.com


----------



## horquillas20

Laurensvdv said:


> Can someone tell me how many fortune 500 companies Moscow and Istanbul have? I keep forgetting.


I think Russia is not going to publish ever its real economic power. 
The richest people or companies in this world never appear in public international lists like forbes. Dictators or countries like China or Russia prefers the rest of the world has the less information about them as possible.


----------



## werner10

"We’ve been to Rotherham and everywhere; 
Liverpool and Rome; 
But now we’re playing Rotterdam, 
Rotterdam at home...”









@patriciak1984 on Twitter











@S_h00ghiem on Twitter










by @Nycae 











by @Eric Offereins 











@iSteef on Twitter


----------



## Twopsy

Now I compiled the list of tallest buildings in Europe and if you do not count spires, the tallest 19 (!) skyscrapers of Europe are outside of the EU. Can't the EU have at least two or three of the tallest buildings in Europe? The Hermitage Plaza twins in Paris would be 6th and 7th today if completed. That would be a start, but they are still years away and by then they will no longer be in the top 10.

I do not think that skyscrapers are only a thing for dictators. Just look at Canada. They have plenty of space, but yet they have 50% more skyscrapers than the whole EU despite having a tiny population. Israel also is a democracy and they will soon build two or three towers over 400 metres. Even if an investor wants to build a skyscraper in Europe, it is often scaled down by the authorities. That is a shame. Even Berlin could have a lot of skyscrapers if it wanted. The investors are there, but they are blocked by nimbyism.


----------



## hseugut

maykies said:


> Omg 😆 take a deep breath and cure ur ridiculous paranoia I’m curious where have u seen the bad french talked about London? Give me the thread.


They left them the towers of London even ! If this is not love !  . Jokes appart are there any figures of the post brexit exode from London ?


----------



## morneau54

Twopsy said:


> Now I compiled the list of tallest buildings in Europe and if you do not count spires, the tallest 19 (!) skyscrapers of Europe are outside of the EU. Can't the EU have at least two or three of the tallest buildings in Europe? The Hermitage Plaza twins in Paris would be 6th and 7th today if completed. That would be a start, but they are still years away and by then they will no longer be in the top 10.


Hermitage Towers are dead, most likely for good. But really, what's the point in building tall? Most people (outside of this forum) in Europe are probably either negative or neutral towards really tall skyscrapers. Unlike the examples you mentioned (Canada, Israel), Europe is pretty good at using its space and building low, with good urban layouts, pedestrian-friendly urban spaces etc. IMHO the best example, that should be followed regarding skyscrapers (and high-rises) development is The Netherlands. It's not really the most talked about country on this forum but really Dutch cities (even smaller ones) build more and more high-rises that are well-planned, with wonderful, mixed and creative architecture. Of course this is because of on-going housing crisis and because they're limited by their available space, but their approach to such developments is (in my opinion) one of the best, if not the best, in the world.

And my point is, we don't have to build skyscrapers (for now) because we already have beautiful and the most liveable cities on Earth BUT if we want to, we should really learn from Dutch and follow their extremely good approach.

I'm skyscraper enthusiast myself and I had an opportunity to live and work in many European cities with skyscrapers and I can say with high confidence, what we have here, even though there aren't that many of them, are waaay better (urbanistics, liveability, pedestrian-friendly districts, imho architecture but that's debatable) than what you can find in the US (apart from the NYC), Canada, Australia, Isreal or to even greater extent the developing nations like Russia, Turkey, China.


----------



## Voineinfo

Twopsy said:


> Now I compiled the list of tallest buildings in Europe and if you do not count spires, the tallest 19 (!) skyscrapers of Europe are outside of the EU. Can't the EU have at least two or three of the tallest buildings in Europe? The Hermitage Plaza twins in Paris would be 6th and 7th today if completed. That would be a start, but they are still years away and by then they will no longer be in the top 10.
> 
> I do not think that skyscrapers are only a thing for dictators. Just look at Canada. They have plenty of space, but yet they have 50% more skyscrapers than the whole EU despite having a tiny population. Israel also is a democracy and they will soon build two or three towers over 400 metres. Even if an investor wants to build a skyscraper in Europe, it is often scaled down by the authorities. That is a shame. Even Berlin could have a lot of skyscrapers if it wanted. The investors are there, but they are blocked by nimbyism.


Height is not all. People on this forum have a fetish for supertalls, but in the real world, people don't notice a difference just because you cross an artificial 300 m height. 200 m is already pretty high and quite noticeable in a European city.

La Défense for example looks more impressive visually and harmonious than Istanbul. Like I posted the other day, in real life, at street level (and not with ultra-zoomed photohopped picture trying to make any city look like Tokyo), it looks very impressive, like the downtown of a North American city, even with a low quality cell phone and no zoom like this pic. Istanbul has never made me think of the downtown of a North American city, and neither does Moscow. The only other European city that makes me think of the downtown of a North American city is Frankfurt really.


----------



## Voineinfo

hseugut said:


> Jokes appart are there any figures of the post brexit exode from London ?


Yes. Results of the 2021 England & Wales census are out. They found that London had 200,000 less inhabitants in March 2021 than what ONS had estimated in July 2020. So taking into account the growth that should have taken place between July 2020 and March 2021, it's something like a -250,000 net departures.


----------



## Twopsy

Not sure if American cities are what we should copy. European cities usually have a much larger urban core. In the US there is high density in Downtown, but a few blocks outside of it, buildings are already quite low and suburban. Berlin has a huge urban core, where most buildings are 5 to 8 floors tall and usually do not have any gaps between them. It would be a bad idea to centralize all that floor space into a small high density district with very tall buildings, while the rest of the city gets less dense. I quite like that even a huge new district that will be added to the southern border of Berlin will have quite an urban density instead of feeling like a suburb.

What I would like though would be single skyscrapers spread across such a city. While a central skyline is good for some spectacular shots, spreading skyscrapers all over the city give each of them much more space. skyscrapers or even supertalls make some sense next to important train stations. That would lower the commuting time for all people living or working in them and they would also show from a distance where an important hub of the city is. Berlin for example has the circle line around the inner city with some larger stations. A 200+ meter tower next to each of those station would be nice. If you place 20 skyscrapers strategically across a city like Berlin, at least one skyscraper would be visible from many locations.

I quite like the fact that some very old or beautiful European cities like London, Milan, Paris or Vienna now build skyscrapers. That means combining the best of both worlds. Asian cities have impressive skylines, but they lack a lot of what old European cities have to offer. 

Even Frankfiurt has that a lot that Dubai will probably never have, but the slow progress of the Frankfurt skyline is a little depressing. Construction may be at an all time high now, but compared to the rest of the world Frankfurt even falls back. I am quite sure that in ten years from now Frankfurt will have less towers among the 500 tallest buildings of the world than today. The Millennium Tower was proposed at some point in the 90s at a height of 365 metres. Paris even proposed the "Tour San Fins" with a height of 425 metres. Both of those buildings would have been among the 10 tallest buildings in the world, if they had been built back then. Now the Millennium Tower in Frankfurt is approved, but only at a height of 288 metres. Even today that would not even be enough to be among the 200 tallest buildings in the world and it will not be completed before 2030. I know Frankfurt will never have the tallest building in the world, but Germany is one of the ten largest economies and I wish we would see at least some of those impressive towers here that have been built in poor countries like Thailand or Malaysia. 

Height may not be all and not that noticable from street level, but from a distance height makes a huge difference. And of course if that tower has an public platform.


----------



## Dusty Hare

Voineinfo said:


> Yes. Results of the 2021 England & Wales census are out. They found that London had 200,000 less inhabitants in March 2021 than what ONS had estimated in July 2020. So taking into account the growth that should have taken place between July 2020 and March 2021, it's something like a -250,000 net departures.


They haven't all gone to other countries. Many relocated within the UK (many as a result of lifestyle changes brought about by Covid). 

Those are, of course official stats too. The authorities have no handle on how many people settled in London unofficially during that time.


----------



## Space Lover

*Warsaw, Poland*


----------



## Voineinfo

Dusty Hare said:


> Those are, of course official stats too. The authorities have no handle on how many people settled in London unofficially during that time.


That's a common misconception. A census, in England as in other countries, is not an "official" count of the population. It doesn't count only people legally in the country or known to the authorities. A census is not an administrative count. A census is a scientific survey, that counts everybody, legals, illegals, vagrants, vagabonds, everybody. The figures published by ONS have been of course redressed for undercounts, which is why it took time to publish the results (it took them 1 year and 3 months to publish figures).


----------



## Dusty Hare

Voineinfo said:


> That's a common misconception. A census, in England as in other countries, is not an "official" count of the population. It doesn't count only people legally in the country or known to the authorities. A census is not an administrative count. A census is a scientific survey, that counts everybody, legals, illegals, vagrants, vagabonds, everybody. The figures published by ONS have been of course redressed for undercounts, which is why it took time to publish the results (it took them 1 year and 3 months to publish figures).


A census is an official count and the governmemt uses these official figures for all manner of government business. There are many people who avoid filling in the census and there are many people who the census will never reach. The census is unable to pick up these people because it impossible for it to do so. It is fair to say that the government (via the census or other means) has little idea exactly how many people reside in London or the UK, although they may well try to estimate the figures. For political reasons they tend to underplay the true figures. I imagine this is probably true of other countries too.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Warsaw:*

Skyline of Warsaw, Poland. by Dimitry Anikin, on Flickr


Skyline of Warsaw, Poland. by Dimitry Anikin, on Flickr


Skyline of Warsaw, Poland. by Dimitry Anikin, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*

Skyline of Canary Wharf viewed from Greenland Dock in London, England. by Dimitry Anikin, on Flickr


Canary Wharf skyline by Travers Lewis, on Flickr









Sailing Vessel Gotheborg visiting London, UK by Dave Hall on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Benidorm:*

Skyline of Benidorm, Spain. by Dimitry Anikin, on Flickr


Skyline of Benidorm, Spain. by Dimitry Anikin, on Flickr


Skyline of Benidorm, Spain. by Dimitry Anikin, on Flickr


Skyline of Benidorm, Spain. by Dimitry Anikin, on Flickr


----------



## spartannl

Rotterdam









A somewhat outdated view, still I like it:









Source:  Fact Friday Did you know that … Rotterdam is the biggest - Rotterdam Partners on LinkedIn


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Paris:*

La Défense, France by Bernard Lafond, on Flickr


----------



## Σχτremμɱ

Moscow








by Kirgam on ssc








by moscowoutskirts on ssc


----------



## Voineinfo

One of my favorite expressways in Paris.









By Pierre Blaché, on Wikimedia Commons.


----------



## hkskyline

*Rotterdam*

on days like this by Robert Stienstra, on Flickr


----------



## werner10

Utrecht








@marijndepagter on Twitter











@utrechtnetwerk on Twitter











@NSPOH on Twitter












by @Prins


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Tomsk, Russia:*

Center of Tomsk by Benjamin Stein, on Flickr


Man's best friend by Benjamin Stein, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

*MILANO*









Elena Galimberti








Andrea Cherchi








Simone Colombo








Andrea Cherchi









Simone Colombo








Andrea Cherchi​In the video below, you can spot some of the residential towers are already built in the Cascina Merlata (+ those in Stephenson and the two twin towers nearby the Fair). Also this area and surroundings sites (former Expo 2015 site) will change in the years to come.


----------



## Blingchampion

Aarhus, Denmark from the bay.
With Denmark's new tallest building Lighthouse with 143 meters.

From








Vores by Aarhus | Facebook


Billeder og tekst fra Aarhus. Politik og religion er no go. Skriv som du selv vil skrives til. Undlad at bruge ytringsfriheden til at provokere andre....




www.facebook.com


----------



## Redzio

Warsaw By: Konrad Kotowski (@podniebny_kot) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## mlody89

przychodzkipl


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Hamburg:*








view of skyscrapers in city by Fridu1291 on 500px.com









view of buildings at waterfront against cloudy sky by Fridu1291 on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*








London Skyline by Dario Chellini on 500px.com









The “ Thames’ Wave” by Margo Schwartz on 500px.com









The Rise of East London by Sokari. eu on 500px.com


----------



## CotCat

Wrocław








source


----------



## mlody89

Wrocław/Poland







@piotrdron


----------



## Zaz965

saint petersburg
The Lakhta Center by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Madrid*

Panorama de Madrid en una tarde de verano by Javi García-Heras J., on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

london


https://twitter.com/jasonhawkesphot


----------



## Altin vrella

TofuCity said:


> That's funny, London beats Paris in all areas of city size; city proper, urban area and metro area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of largest cities - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facts are facts, it's common knowledge London is larger than Paris.


Yes I saw a place that wrote London metro has until to 18 million inhabitants.


----------



## werner10

Random Eindhoven snapshots...








@ehvgazet on Twitter











@AndyNewportDR on Twitter










@TweeWees on Twitter











@brewbart on Twitter


----------



## Blackpool88

Zaz965 said:


> london
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/jasonhawkesphot


There is an old joke on the UK forums that the roof of The Scalpel makes it look like the photo is a video and the triangular roof is the play button.


----------



## Richie_B

Frankfurt 😍
[email protected]


----------



## 4miGO!!!

Latest 360-degree views from above the MIBC, Moscow.


----------



## maykies

*LYON** - Capital of Gaul*​
Credit goes to
*TripleAInvincible*


----------



## CODEBARRE75011

Altin vrella said:


> Yes I saw a place that wrote London metro has until to 18 million inhabitants.



And i saw a place that wrote Paris metro has more 21 millions inhabitants.

More seriously


Voineinfo said:


> And yet, facts are facts.
> 
> Paris is ahead of London both in terms of population and GDP:
> 
> 
> https://stats.oecd.org/Index.aspx?DataSetCode=CITIES#
> 
> 
> 
> OECD is not a French administration by the way, it's an international organization.


----------



## Altin vrella

CODEBARRE75011 said:


> And i saw a place that wrote Paris metro has more 21 millions inhabitants.
> 
> More seriously


No sarcasm with me.


----------



## geogregor

ElViejoReino said:


> Bored discussion,, London and Paris are totally at same level.


Exactly. London and Paris metro areas are very similar in terms of population, GDP etc. We can juggle statistics to put one on top of the other, depending on categories, or exact definitions and boundaries, but what is the point? Both are European "alpha cities", the only ones really.

The whole debate is childish to be frank.

Still, it is funny see insecurities on the both sides of this eternal debate, London vs. Paris 

Anyway, nice shots of London from Jason:
https://twitter.com/jasonhawkesphot


----------



## PiotrWysocki

Warsaw by me


----------



## Richie_B

Frankfurt 😍
[email protected]


----------



## Bangroma-sky

Rotterdam 

































Je bent bijna op de pagina die je zoekt [funda]







www.funda.nl


----------



## KlausDiggy

Rotterdam lights


Poeh-hee said:


> Peter Hooijmeijer (@peter_hooijmeijer) • Instagram photos and videos











Peter Hooijmeijer (@peter_hooijmeijer) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## bonquiqui

Altin vrella said:


> No sarcasm with me.


According to Statista London metro population in 2019 was 14.37 millions 









London metropolitan area population 2019 | Statista


As of 2019, the population of the London metropolitan area was approximately 14.37 million people, an increase of 2.3 million when compared with 2002.




www.statista.com






Just a piece of advice the person you responded to is major and an absolute C**T so save your energy my friend, press the ignore button, and he will run out of his venom soon. London seems to live in his head rent-free, and it has been the case for forever.


----------



## KlausDiggy

London
Sunset Skyline by Treflyn Lloyd-Roberts, auf Flickr


----------



## werner10

Random Rotterdam snapshots...








@marcvanderstelt on Twitter











By @Nycae 












Rotterdam Skyline by Fil man on Flickr











Skyline Rotterdam by Ahlrik Wegner on Flickr











The night skyline by Nitro Photo on Flickr


----------



## madmax1982

Paris La Défense









source :
Climat : face à l’été de tous les records, «une inquiétude et une prise de conscience» - Le Parisien


----------



## Richie_B

Frankfurt 😍
[email protected]


----------



## Davidinho

Moscow








































Alexander Mir


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

Green Park View Towards the River Thames 2 by Gary Shaw, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Portsmouth*

RX407771 by Andy Amor, on Flickr


----------



## Space Lover

*Odesa, Ukraine*


----------



## HaagseHoogbouw

The Hague
DSC04504 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Frankfurt*

2022_20220827_0156_ by Dieter K., on Flickr

2022_20220827_0165_ by Dieter K., on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Barcelona:*








Yellow and blue by Jesús Jiménez Jiménez on 500px.com









Barcelona sunset by Jesús Jiménez Jiménez on 500px.com









Sagrada Familia illuminated by Jesús Jiménez Jiménez on 500px.com


----------



## drawabeats

Warsaw


----------



## KlausDiggy

F. Pilzmaier said:


> Langsam ernst zu nehmen.


*Vienna*
























Source: F. Pilzmaier


----------



## geogregor

London from Clapham Junction:

P1290404 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1290406 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1290410 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1290412 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1290423 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1290400 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

*Milano*








Sean Pavone








Bad Drones








Sean Pavone









Vampy1








Massimo Ripani








Prima Milano








Gazzetta di Milano








DILS








Massimo Ripani








Massimo Ripani​


----------



## geogregor

Warsaw:
https://twitter.com/GDDKiA_Warszawa


----------



## RokasLT

Prague







Facebook


----------



## Richie_B

Frankfurt 😍
[email protected]


----------



## anubis1234

RokasLT said:


> Prague
> View attachment 3744571
> Facebook


Prague pls, u've already destroyed historic panorama, build more skyscrapers


----------



## _DanielSky_*

Warsaw by Me


----------



## valtterip

Helsinki









Source


----------



## RokasLT

anubis1234 said:


> Prague pls, u've already destroyed historic panorama, build more skyscrapers


How so? They are far away from historical city center.

My photos from 2019


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Paris*








































Arthur Weidmann​


----------



## Space Lover

RokasLT said:


> They are far away from historical city center.


It's true.

Prague 2022
^^ ^^








© transphoto.org


----------



## Mr.D00p

That old trickster 'perspective' being put to good use by Jason Hawkes:


----------



## Space Lover

*Frankfurt am Main, Germany*








Frankfurt Skyline by gsphoto.ffm, on Flickr


----------



## PiotrWysocki

By me. Warsaw


----------



## spartannl

The Hague









Source: edited picture published here:





Je bent bijna op de pagina die je zoekt [funda]







www.funda.nl


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Vienna (Aspern Seestadt):*

Skyline Aspern Seestadt by Robert Fritz, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Frankfurt:*

Frankfurt Skyline by Marcus Fischer-Reitgassl, on Flickr


Frankfurt Skyline by Marcus Fischer-Reitgassl, on Flickr


Frankfurt Skyline by Marcus Fischer-Reitgassl, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vilnius*

Vilnius Skyline by Marius, on Flickr

Vilnius New Town by Marius, on Flickr


----------



## 4miGO!!!

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Paris*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arthur Weidmann​


La Defence is desperately crying for a few supertalls. Without them, the skyline doesn't attract attention at all.

I remember my first years on this forum. We all adored Frankfurt's and Paris' skylines, there was just nothing on par with the two. Today in 2022, there are at least a dozen clusters looking no worse then the two oldies.


----------



## Richie_B

Frankfurt 😍
[email protected]


----------



## maykies

4miGO!!! said:


> La Defence is desperately crying for a few supertalls. Without them, the skyline doesn't attract attention at all.
> 
> I remember my first years on this forum. We all adored Frankfurt's and Paris' skylines, there was just nothing on par with the two. Today in 2022, there are at least a dozen clusters looking no worse then the two oldies.


Totally agree... The new The link towers (244m) under construction will help to rebalance the sight. 




















the foundations have just been completed :
credit : *Défensien*


----------



## werner10

In the meantime in Rotterdam...








by @Cloxxki010











by @Nycae












by @Nycae












@matronae on Twitter


----------



## zwolennik_rozwoju

Warszawa









__
http://instagr.am/p/ChfgXgqImlL/


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Batumi:*

Batumi Skyline by Georgia TO, on Flickr


Batumi Skyline by Georgia TO, on Flickr


Batumi Skyline by Georgia TO, on Flickr


----------



## Pitchoune

Liège, 3rd city in Belgium. Single skyscraper skylines. The train station area is under slow but steady redevelopment since 15 years now:








(source)


----------



## mlody89

Laurensvdv said:


> I’m not saying Warsaw isn’t improving but honestly, Warsaw just isn’t a lot of fun to walk around. Especially compared to London, Rotterdam, Frankfurt and a lot of other cities in this thread.
> 
> You can tell Warsaw is modernising. But they’ve got their priorities wrong. A lot of parts in the center are not dense at all and feel like suburbs. If the city would’ve focused on improving walkability and prioritised street design and actual density the city would have a less impressive skyline but it would be nicer to walk around in.
> 
> If you want some great examples of how i think a neighbourhood with skyscrapers should be designed you should look at the city in London, Zuidas in Amsterdam, or basically manhattan.


Did u walk?


----------



## zwolennik_rozwoju

Laurensvdv said:


> I’m not saying Warsaw isn’t improving but honestly, Warsaw just isn’t a lot of fun to walk around. Especially compared to London, Rotterdam, Frankfurt and a lot of other cities in this thread.
> 
> You can tell Warsaw is modernising. But they’ve got their priorities wrong. A lot of parts in the center are not dense at all and feel like suburbs. If the city would’ve focused on improving walkability and prioritised street design and actual density the city would have a less impressive skyline but it would be nicer to walk around in.
> 
> If you want some great examples of how i think a neighbourhood with skyscrapers should be designed you should look at the city in London, Zuidas in Amsterdam, or basically manhattan.


That's total bullshit lol


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Istanbul:*








Sunset in İstanbul by Faruk Koçak on 500px.com









Bosphorus Bridge by Ni Ko on 500px.com


----------



## jackwis

Laurensvdv said:


> I’m not saying Warsaw isn’t improving but honestly, Warsaw just isn’t a lot of fun to walk around. Especially compared to London, Rotterdam, Frankfurt and a lot of other cities in this thread.
> 
> You can tell Warsaw is modernising. But they’ve got their priorities wrong. A lot of parts in the center are not dense at all and feel like suburbs. If the city would’ve focused on improving walkability and prioritised street design and actual density the city would have a less impressive skyline but it would be nicer to walk around in.
> 
> If you want some great examples of how i think a neighbourhood with skyscrapers should be designed you should look at the city in London, Zuidas in Amsterdam, or basically manhattan.


Oh dear, this is far from being true.
Warsaw is extremely walkable and bike-friendly city. I don't know where you got the information it isn't. From your list, I'd say perhaps London is more walkable (speaking from personal experience), but it's because of many reasons. Manhattan is totally different, hard to compare with anything in Europe, yeah you can walk but biking there sucks. The rest, ignoring size, is on par.

Rotterdam and Amsterdam are simply way more compact and smaller, both in the centers look more like villages in comparison. Zuidas is great but it's on the outskirts, I can name you at least 2 such districts in Warsaw, another one already in planning.

Source: I've lived in Warsaw for a year, same in London. I've been to NL multiple times for longer periods.

Closest experience to Warsaw, imho, is Brussels. In terms of public transportation, walkability, the overall feel etc. To some extent also Berlin.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Laurensvdv

jackwis said:


> Oh dear, this is far from being true.
> Warsaw is extremely walkable and bike-friendly city. I don't know where you got the information it isn't. From your list, I'd say perhaps London is more walkable (speaking from personal experience), but it's because of many reasons. Manhattan is totally different, hard to compare with anything in Europe, yeah you can walk but biking there sucks. The rest, ignoring size, is on par.
> 
> Rotterdam and Amsterdam are simply way more compact and smaller, both in the centers look more like villages in comparison.


I have been to Warsaw for 4 days and walked around the city last spring. My comment reflects my experience.

I also disagree with the part about Amsterdam and Rotterdam being smaller and feeling like villages in comparison to Warsaw.

Both of these cities are part of individual metro areas that are almost as big as the cities themselves.

They’re definitely more compact, but when it comes to feeling like a village i think that one applies more to Warsaw. Both Amsterdam and Rotterdam are way more densely populated than Warsaw and way easier to enjoy.

Both of them have much more activity during the day as well as during the night. It’s no comparison. And Rotterdam has narrower streets but that doesn’t make it feel smaller than Warsaw to me. You can compare Warsaw and Rotterdam on Google earth and the one thing that becomes clear is that Rotterdam uses it’s space way more efficiently.


----------



## KlausDiggy

Izmir








by BerkeKayalarr, wikimedia commons (CC BY-SA 4.0)


----------



## Darbak

Most probably not the best and probably the smallest city posted here (but that's exactly what I like).
Andorra is creating it's own little skyline! 








Source


----------



## Trademarc

The Hague - Den Haag


----------



## jackwis

Laurensvdv said:


> I have been to Warsaw for 4 days and walked around the city last spring. My comment reflects my experience.
> 
> I also disagree with the part about Amsterdam and Rotterdam being smaller and feeling like villages in comparison to Warsaw.
> 
> Both of these cities are part of individual metro areas that are almost as big as the cities themselves.
> 
> They’re definitely more compact, but when it comes to feeling like a village i think that one applies more to Warsaw. Both Amsterdam and Rotterdam are way more densely populated than Warsaw and way easier to enjoy.
> 
> Both of them have much more activity during the day as well as during the night. It’s no comparison. And Rotterdam has narrower streets but that doesn’t make it feel smaller than Warsaw to me. You can compare Warsaw and Rotterdam on Google earth and the one thing that becomes clear is that Rotterdam uses it’s space way more efficiently.


Okay, I respect your opinion. Seems like my experience was different, that's all. To me, Amsterdam has the small party town vibe, Rotterdam is way more like a proper city but still much smaller scale than Warsaw, and imho it can be felt.
But anyway, thanks for your point of view.


----------



## Laurensvdv

I still really enjoyed my trip to Warsaw and I really like the direction the city is going in. I really loved seeing the old commieblocks make way for modern dense blocks with retail and restaurants and ground level combined with greenery. My only problem with Warsaw is that I don’t think it’s there yet, but it’ll definitely get there.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Madrid:*








Harvest moon by David Saez on 500px.com









A LA LUNA DE MADRID by Antonio Arias. ( AntarivePhotopixel ) on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Brussels:*








DSC05335 by Stergios Vlachopoulos on 500px.com


----------



## geogregor

London:

P1300192 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1300183 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1300175 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1300176 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1300208 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1300199 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1300200 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1300206 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1300222 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1300225 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1300237 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1300246 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## werner10

In the meantime some random stuff from Rotterdam to ease some pressure...








@thatguyserge on Twitter











CasaNova Rotterdam by Momo1435, on Flickr











@LoverKatten on Twitter











by @Eric Offereins











@juffien on Twitter











@Rudgrcom on Twitter


----------



## Davidinho

Moscow day and night


















Ksarzie


----------



## Davidinho

I've been both to Rotterdam and Warsaw. These are two great cities, which should not be compared. Everyone will find something interesting in both cities. From my personal experience, Warsaw has a vibe that is closer to me, but I was there during a better weather and festival times. Rotterdam is definitely more diverse and multicultural.


----------



## LinkD-2ME

werner10 said:


> In the meantime some random stuff from Rotterdam to ease some pressure...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @thatguyserge on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CasaNova Rotterdam by Momo1435, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @LoverKatten on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @juffien on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Rudgrcom on Twitter


WOW, Delftse Poort still looks stunning on a grey cloudy day.


----------



## jchk

Some shots of the London Nine Elms skyline earlier today:


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Mersin, Turkey:*








Mersin [ © Murat FINDIK ] by MURAT FINDIK on 500px.com


----------



## RokasLT

*Braunschweig 










































*
source


----------



## RokasLT

*Bonn















*








source


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Benidorm, seen from Calpe!*

Calpe (Alicante) (Spain) by Jose A., on Flickr


----------



## PiotrWysocki

Warsaw by me


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*

London view from Wimbledon by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr









London Aerial Series 1 by Florian Wierzchowski on 500px.com


----------



## Roxven

London is in the league of it's own.


----------



## KlausDiggy

In which league ?
Internationally, that is still very weak.


----------



## anubis1234

KlausDiggy said:


> In which league ?


european league


----------



## Blackpool88

KlausDiggy said:


> In which league ?
> Internationally, that is still very weak.


which one do you think?


----------



## KlausDiggy

Somewhere between Moscow (I'm sorry to say) and Paris.


----------



## Wade Lyonson

City war again.


----------



## ElViejoReino

*BARCELONA*









__
http://instagr.am/p/ChdN9xrLZKm/


----------



## Davidinho

KlausDiggy said:


> Somewhere between Moscow (I'm sorry to say) and Paris.


Between Moscow and Paris are Frankfurt and Warsaw. Literally. Look at the map.


----------



## bonquiqui

A Chicagoan said:


> *London:*
> 
> London view from Wimbledon by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Aerial Series 1 by Florian Wierzchowski on 500px.com


Brilliant shots. It shows how London has drastically changed


----------



## Union Man

10 years ago London had 12 skyscrapers (150m+), the same amount as Frankfurt. Paris had 14 I believe, London was behind both cities in terms of skyline. 

London now has 31 skyscrapers, and 10 more either U/C or T/O - the growth has been insane in the context of a Western European country with tight planning regulations; extremely strict sightlines that protect St Paul's Cathedral and other protected buildings, and vast public nimbyism against tall buildings - I'm surprised it ever got this far tbh.


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam








@Ariscaa on Twitter












@STROOMin on Twitter











@Omasaurus on Twitter











by @Wisma


----------



## drawabeats

Warsaw


----------



## willman87

BENIDORM 









delfin tower









https://photo980x880.mnstatic.com/3f5ab645eb6b48ce67c24954648f2871/playa-de-levante-4207201.jpg


----------



## Richie_B

Frankfurt 😍
[email protected]


----------



## willman87

BARCELONA









Hotel arts









area forum port








puerto de bcn


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Rotterdam:*

Skyline Rotterdam by Thomas Heuck, on Flickr


Skyline Rotterdam by Thomas Heuck, on Flickr


----------



## hipi(sk)

Bratislava (pop 450k metro 650) is 201th city with skyscraper, who would say there are only 200 cities aotw?

original SVK src:








Bratislava získala svoj prvý mrakodrap, Eurovea Tower presiahla výšku 150 metrov


Hlavné mesto Slovenska by sa malo tento týždeň zaradiť medzi svetové mestá, obsahujúce aspoň jeden mrakodrap. Eurovea Tower, dominanta rozšírenia nábrežného súboru Eurovea, bude mať po dokončení 44. podlažia výšku, presahujúcu 150 metrov. Po dokončení by mala veža dosiahnuť výšku 168 metrov.




www.yimba.sk






translated:








Bratislava získala svoj prvý mrakodrap, Eurovea Tower presiahla výšku 150 metrov


Hlavné mesto Slovenska by sa malo tento týždeň zaradiť medzi svetové mestá, obsahujúce aspoň jeden mrakodrap. Eurovea Tower, dominanta rozšírenia nábrežného súboru Eurovea, bude mať po dokončení 44. podlažia výšku, presahujúcu 150 metrov. Po dokončení by mala veža dosiahnuť výšku 168 metrov.




www-yimba-sk.translate.goog































































src: Bratislava photograph enthusiasts - Bratislava v hľadáčiku | Facebook


----------



## Voineinfo

Been running in the wood this evening at sunset. Uh-oh, here's a newcomer that wasn't there last time I ran down that part of the wood. 

(PS: Sorry, crappy quality phone, but better than nothing)


----------



## anubis1234

hipi(sk) said:


> Bratislava (pop 450k metro 650) is 201th city with skyscraper, who would say there are only 200 cities aotw?











discussion not allowed, sad that this thread will die soon while slovaks finally got a skyline that they can show in such thread


----------



## Richie_B

hipi(sk) said:


> Bratislava (pop 450k metro 650) is 201th city with skyscraper, who would say there are only 200 cities aotw?
> 
> original SVK src:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bratislava získala svoj prvý mrakodrap, Eurovea Tower presiahla výšku 150 metrov
> 
> 
> Hlavné mesto Slovenska by sa malo tento týždeň zaradiť medzi svetové mestá, obsahujúce aspoň jeden mrakodrap. Eurovea Tower, dominanta rozšírenia nábrežného súboru Eurovea, bude mať po dokončení 44. podlažia výšku, presahujúcu 150 metrov. Po dokončení by mala veža dosiahnuť výšku 168 metrov.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yimba.sk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> translated:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bratislava získala svoj prvý mrakodrap, Eurovea Tower presiahla výšku 150 metrov
> 
> 
> Hlavné mesto Slovenska by sa malo tento týždeň zaradiť medzi svetové mestá, obsahujúce aspoň jeden mrakodrap. Eurovea Tower, dominanta rozšírenia nábrežného súboru Eurovea, bude mať po dokončení 44. podlažia výšku, presahujúcu 150 metrov. Po dokončení by mala veža dosiahnuť výšku 168 metrov.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www-yimba-sk.translate.goog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3818962
> 
> View attachment 3818966
> 
> View attachment 3818967
> 
> View attachment 3818975
> 
> View attachment 3818978
> 
> View attachment 3818993
> 
> View attachment 3818994
> 
> 
> src: Bratislava photograph enthusiasts - Bratislava v hľadáčiku | Facebook


Skyscreapers?? Where?? 
I only see the remains of Pozsony, a third-world Hungarian city


----------



## anubis1234

Richie_B said:


> Skyscreapers?? Where??


here, 168m, already reached hight of 150m









guy is so mad and jealous that 550k Batislava has the skyline and 1,8m Budapest not 😂


----------



## SASH

ROTTERDAM










Source: Je bent bijna op de pagina die je zoekt [funda]















Je bent bijna op de pagina die je zoekt [funda]







www.funda.nl


----------



## Avangard-55

*MOSCOW  (it's not just MIBC that make the skyline of Moscow)*

all photos by Moscowoutskirts














































SOURCE


----------



## Richie_B

Frankfurt 😍
[email protected]








[email protected]









Unlucky stateless Slovaks are laughing here


----------



## IThomas

*Milano*









source








source

















source








source
















source








source








source




​


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Oslo:*

skyline by Roswitha Antoniak, on Flickr


----------



## jajopajox

Bratislava


----------



## hkskyline

*Warsaw*

Warsaw / Warszawa by Janusz Kulesza, on Flickr


----------



## Redzio

Warsaw by PolandOnAir.com - wyjątkowe prezenty z Polski.


----------



## jjhrvt

Richie_B said:


> Skyscreapers?? Where??
> I only see the remains of Pozsony, a third-world Hungarian city


third world, but with a way higher hdi than Budapest


----------



## RokasLT

Tibilisi
















https://yandex.com/images/search?text=%D0%A2%D0%B1%D0%B8%D0%BB%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%B8


----------



## RokasLT

Eindhoven

















https://thenavigatio.com/best-things-to-do-in-eindhoven/




https://www.mojaniderlandia.pl/czytelnia/top-5-nieoczywistych-atrakcji-ktore-mozna-zobaczyc-w-eindhoven-4675.html


----------



## RokasLT

Tilburg
























Skyline van Tilburg - foto van freddiederoeck - Architectuur - Zoom.nl


Een nieuwe fotoserie gemaakt over de Skyline van Tilburg Deel 20 inmiddels al. Dit keer vanuit de hoogste woontoren van Brabant. Lees meer en zie foto's hiervan terug op https://dagjetilburg.com/blog/vanaf-westpoint-de-skyline-van-tilburg



zoom.nl












High Tea in Tilburg: de leukste High Tea locaties


Zoek je een leuke plek voor High Tea in Tilburg? Direct reserveren bij alle locaties. Heerlijke zoete en hartige lekkernijen. Ideaal voor een gezellige middag in Tilburg!




www.hightea.nl


----------



## drawabeats

Warsaw






















source: youtube.com/polatane


----------



## RokasLT

Birmingham















Birmingham, United Kingdom


Birmingham is the largest city in the United Kingdom outside of London, located in the West Midlands region. The city’s moniker reflects its history.




www.worldatlas.com


----------



## Adam Medvidović

John McClane said:


> *Benidorm*


Population of the city is 67 000...
Great example how skyline gives false impresion of the big city...


.


----------



## fadeout

by k. Zaniewski


----------



## ElViejoReino

Adam Medvidović said:


> Population of the city is 67 000...
> Great example how skyline gives false impresion of the big city...


True, it´s a small city but it's the bigger touristic center in Europe.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Paris La Défense







*
Toni GVK








Source​


----------



## KlausDiggy




----------



## Dreiländereck

KlausDiggy said:


>


What is the monument you can see in the movie at 1:00? Looks like an Asian temple


----------



## KlausDiggy

Völkerschlachtdenkmal (Monument of the Battle of Nations)
In memory of the battle against Napoleon.
It is with 91 m the tallest monument in Europe.


----------



## Redzio

Warsaw skyline from Varso tower staircase View from 205m and 230m terraces (available for tourists in next year):
By: Architecture is a good idea (@architectureisagoodidea) • Zdjęcia i filmy na Instagramie


----------



## werner10

Random Rotterdam








@pdy_graphy on Instagram












Rotterdam, Netherlands by Paul Hoppenbrouwers on Flickr












@Euromast010 on Twitter












@lindazoon on Twitter


----------



## RokasLT

Wrocław






























Sky Tower zostanie wystawiony na sprzedaż. Ile jest wart najwyższy budynek we Wrocławiu?


Sky Tower - najwyższy budynek we Wrocławiu i jeden z najwyższych w Polsce - zostanie wystawiony na sprzedaż. Sprzedaż ponad 200-metrowego budynku to element now...




wroclaw.se.pl












Globis - Wrocław - Biura do Wynajęcia | www.biura.info


Wynajem biura Bez Prowizji od właściciela budynku Globis we Wrocławiu. Sprawdź warunki najmu i zapytaj o najlepszą ofertę dla Twojej firmy!




biura.info












Coventry University’s Poland campus opens to non-EU student applicants


Coventry University’s campus in Wrocław, Poland has opened applications to students from outside the EU wishing to study on its undergraduate degree programmes.




www.coventry.ac.uk


----------



## RokasLT

Utrecht
































Utrecht Central Station / Benthem Crouwel Architects


Completed in 2016 in Utrecht, The Netherlands. Images by Jannes Linders, Your Captain Luchtfotografie . The largest and busiest train station in the Netherlands is officially open. Utrecht Central Station was once built for approximately 35 million...




www.archdaily.com












Het Platform - VenhoevenCS architecture+urbanism


Het Platform is a mixed-use community building for living, working and playing next to Utrecht Central Station (NL), built over a metro and bus station.




venhoevencs.nl












15 Best Things to Do in Utrecht


Discover the 15 best things to do in Utrecht. Including Cathedral Square, Dom Tower of Utrecht, Botanic Gardens in Utrecht University and more.




www.travellens.co


----------



## Redzio

RokasLT said:


> Poznan
> View attachment 3877950
> View attachment 3877957
> View attachment 3877958
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Tower zostanie wystawiony na sprzedaż. Ile jest wart najwyższy budynek we Wrocławiu?
> 
> 
> Sky Tower - najwyższy budynek we Wrocławiu i jeden z najwyższych w Polsce - zostanie wystawiony na sprzedaż. Sprzedaż ponad 200-metrowego budynku to element now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wroclaw.se.pl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Globis - Wrocław - Biura do Wynajęcia | www.biura.info
> 
> 
> Wynajem biura Bez Prowizji od właściciela budynku Globis we Wrocławiu. Sprawdź warunki najmu i zapytaj o najlepszą ofertę dla Twojej firmy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> biura.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coventry University’s Poland campus opens to non-EU student applicants
> 
> 
> Coventry University’s campus in Wrocław, Poland has opened applications to students from outside the EU wishing to study on its undergraduate degree programmes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.coventry.ac.uk


No, this is Wrocław.

This is Poznań:


----------



## RokasLT

Redzio said:


> No, this is Wrocław.
> 
> This is Poznań:
> View attachment 3878103


I watched them both and mix them. lol


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*

Shard by sgreen757, on Flickr


City by sgreen757, on Flickr


----------



## madmax1982

An old pic from Frank








copyright Hyundai


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Warsaw:*








By Drone in Warsaw


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw by Zbigniew_sujak


----------



## Tim tin

Mikiboz said:


> Jesus Christ . Talk about small-mindedness. It was clear who gave the  smiley before I saw it, Polish super patriot @anubis1234 and our French friend @madmax1982. Anyway, in Frankfurt stuff gets done (Four, CBT, Präsidium 2023ff plus MT and that maybe even 300m+ with a bit of luck) and that’s cool .
> 
> Well there is a German saying: the oak tree doesn’t give a shit when the little piggy rubs itself on it .


If it keeps getting things done hopefully in ten or twenty years it will be able to match the construction of manchester


----------



## RokasLT

Baku 


























https://yandex.com/images/search?text=%D0%91%D0%B0%D0%BA%D1%83%202022&lr=11476


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Rotterdam:*

Rotterdam Skyline by Patricia du Pree, on Flickr


IMG_20220823_114002_024 by Hans de Zwart, on Flickr


20220914_131337 by Marc Noordink, on Flickr


----------

